# Something About Nothing #3..........



## macraven

homies, old and new, feel free to join us at anytime.

this thread will be in use when the part 2 thread hits 250 pages.


we love for newbies to join us.
you can ask questions about Universal, Sea World, etc, on site hotels, off site hotels, car service, etc.

or just join us in yaking 

we are like Seinfeld, we talk a lot about nothing..

Edited to add the links to the other "Something about Nothing" threads

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593


----------



## macraven

holding spot for important announcement


like, open for business soon.......


----------



## Metro West

Yippee...here we go again!


----------



## t-and-a

I call dibs on the room overlooking to pool!


----------



## bubba's mom

Dibs on the room w/ private bath and someone help me move my waterbed...pleeze


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Dibs on the room w/ private bath and someone help me move my waterbed...pleeze



Oh, the room overlooking the pool HAS a private bath, and I LOVE it!


----------



## RVGal

I want the room that is soundproof.

Don't ask.


----------



## t-and-a

RVGal said:


> I want the room that is soundproof.
> 
> Don't ask.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I want the room that is soundproof.
> 
> Don't ask.



Well....duh....you KNEW SOMEONE would ask....


Why do you need a soundproof room....hhmmmmm


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Well....duh....you KNEW SOMEONE would ask....
> 
> 
> Why do you need a soundproof room....hhmmmmm



She must be bringing Brad! And they be noisy!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> She must be bringing Brad! And they be noisy!!!



Oh...NOISY....that's okay....the whole house if FULL of noise!!  


ie:laffing, obscenities when we trip from walking around drunk, hearing an "oh sh!t" when we get into the 'wrong bed'  , etc....


----------



## phamton

OK I locked the other thread but in case you need to check back to read old posts, the url of Something aabout Nothing Part 2 can be found here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593  it is locked so it will be "Read Only."


----------



## damo

Gotta make sure I get a post on the first page.  Nighty night all!


----------



## KStarfish82

I followed the bread crumbs and found my way here!  I don't care what room I have as long as I get an adult bed!  The kiddie bed was no fun!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello to all!

Hopefully there's some room in the new house for me!  I guess I get stuck with the kiddie bed though, huh?  Sorry, Kstarfish82, you're no longer the youngest...hehe.  I just hope our housemates don't make us share a room with bunkbeds!   

SharonG:  I've been reading the previous thread and have seen that your son participated in the FIRST robotics competition.  I am actually a coach for the FIRST Robotics team in the school I teach at over here in NY!!  Our team is not nearly as big and this is only our 2nd year in it, but can't wait to hear about the competition your son participated in!  Ours is not until March 27th-29th!  Any tips???  LOL

Well, hello to all of the peeps in here, and I'm sure my sis is going to kill me for posting in here and invading "her territory," sorry sis!  

Hmmmm...who could my sis be???


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Welcome new homie dolphinlover83!


----------



## Motherfletcher

MOANIN' MONDAY


----------



## Motherfletcher

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Well, hello to all of the peeps in here, and I'm sure my sis is going to kill me for posting in here and invading "her territory," sorry sis!



Welcome, now give us all the dirt on your sister before she kills you.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning.  I don't need a bed.  I can sleep on the floor.  And I vote for no hot water.  Hot water is for sissies.  And, I don't require any indoor plumbing.  Just stick me in a corner and give me a place to post.   

Janet, can you check this thread out when you get a chance? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1749081

I thought you had a situation where you had issues with the LF status where you reverted back to blue for some reason, and I thought you could weigh in there with your sage opinion.


----------



## keishashadow

evicted again?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









 to dolpin peep, careful here...got all your shots? 

jodie - always happy to add my special brand of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to any thread lol


----------



## keishashadow

time change


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all....

Somebody wake Jennifer....I think she overslept!!  Losing that hour over the weekend musta caught up with her!!!

Welcome KFed's sis.....you have another name we can call you for short?? We welcome everyone here with open arms..... 

Soccer game tonite after work & dinner....MUST do workout...dunno when you'll see me today  

Have a good Monday all!!


----------



## keishashadow

barb - head on over to this thread & give your 2 cents as to how you turned gold 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23704753&posted=1#post23704753


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks for checking in over there, Janet!  I knew you had some kind of issue with your status, but I couldn't remember the specifics. 

I suppose I am off to tan and then gym.

Brab, I was reading the instructions on my lotions, and they all say "apply immediately before tanning."  Hmpph.  I guess "immediately" really mean at least 15 minutes before tanning?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,
Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *


----------



## AlexandNessa

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,
> Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *




Baby steps, Lawrence.  You can do it!  There is a fine line between nagging and being supportive or being didactic and being supportive.  Hope you're getting all the support you need.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,*
> *Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *


 don't forget to throw the $ you would've spent into a vacation jar


----------



## tlinus

Oh what the frick - I missed the moving van again....  
This stuff is awfully heavy to be lugging around    


Happy Monday (not) - 

I am off to the soggy basement to wet vac again - had water from the storm on Saturday  

I will check in a bit later......maybe even try to ketchup 

on the plus side, we have more daylight and that makes me all happy inside  even happier that we are down to 50 days until vacation  

be back later


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,
> Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *



Great job on cutting the smoking down Lawrence!!

I have cut down mine dramatically as well (until I am boozing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Be sure to put the $$ aside for vacation


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Baby steps, Lawrence.  You can do it!  There is a fine line between nagging and being supportive or being didactic and being supportive.  Hope you're getting all the support you need.



Jodie - 

How is Mike making out with the Chantix?

Even if he has cut down to next to nothing - its better than where he was before


----------



## ky07

*Thanks and yeah the DW is loving that I am trying to quit and is being very supportive  *


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks, Tracie.  He is still crabby, but smoking much less.  The true test will be this weekend when I am working and he is bored at home alone.  Fingers are crossed and prayers are said daily.  It's up to him and God now.


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks, Tracie.  He is still crabby, but smoking much less.  The true test will be this weekend when I am working and he is bored at home alone.  Fingers are crossed and prayers are said daily.  It's up to him and God now.



Its supposed to be nice this weekend - tell him to start walking to get ready for vacation or something   I know when I am outside and walking/gardening/whatever,  I have a tendency to smoke less.


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks, Tracie. He is still crabby, but smoking much less. The true test will be this weekend when I am working and he is bored at home alone. Fingers are crossed and prayers are said daily. It's up to him and God now.


 
forgot to mention, one of the commercials for seedy lawyers on tv  in our market is looking for peeps to sue re Chantix (sp) as to side effects?  what's up with that?


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> forgot to mention, one of the commercials for seedy lawyers on tv  in our market is looking for peeps to sue re Chantix (sp) as to side effects?  what's up with that?





I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...at least that's what one of the seedy lawyers in these parts is looking for.  I'll take the crabbiness for now.   

He is really trying to quit-quit for vacation.  Have to admit that smoking on vacation is a real issue for me.  I get tired of sitting by myself while I'm waiting for him to be off somewhere for a smoke or even waiting with him in a designated smoking area.  On vacation, we drink more.  When he drinks more, he smokes more, so it can be a problem.  Plus, I am pretty sure my MIL did him in.  Mike and his sister must have to pee every 12.6 minutes.  It drives me nuts.  When they're together, they're worse.  They could pee 5 minutes before we go somewhere, then have to pee again immediately before we leave.  My BIL and I love to commiserate over that.  There is something about going on a ride, or getting in a car, or going to Church that triggers something like Pavlov's dog.

I swear, between the smoke breaks and bathroom breaks, sometimes it's a wonder I see my husband at all on vacation.  

So, Lawrence, and everyone else who is trying to quit:  I really am rooting for you.  I know that it's hard.


----------



## ky07

AlexandNessa said:


> I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...at least that's what one of the seedy lawyers in these parts is looking for.  I'll take the crabbiness for now.
> 
> He is really trying to quit-quit for vacation.  Have to admit that smoking on vacation is a real issue for me.  I get tired of sitting by myself while I'm waiting for him to be off somewhere for a smoke or even waiting with him in a designated smoking area.  On vacation, we drink more.  When he drinks more, he smokes more, so it can be a problem.  Plus, I am pretty sure my MIL did him in.  Mike and his sister must have to pee every 12.6 minutes.  It drives me nuts.  When they're together, they're worse.  They could pee 5 minutes before we go somewhere, then have to pee again immediately before we leave.  My BIL and I love to commiserate over that.  There is something about going on a ride, or getting in a car, or going to Church that triggers something like Pavlov's dog.
> 
> I swear, between the smoke breaks and bathroom breaks, sometimes it's a wonder I see my husband at all on vacation.
> 
> So, Lawrence, and everyone else who is trying to quit:  I really am rooting for you.  I know that it's hard.



Thank you and know what you are saying and a big deal is I get tired of looking for places to smoke and some of the looks you get when you light one up and I too am trying to be fully done with smoking by our trip this july so keep your fingers crossed maybe I will be smoke free


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...at least that's what one of the seedy lawyers in these parts is looking for.  I'll take the crabbiness for now.
> 
> He is really trying to quit-quit for vacation.  Have to admit that smoking on vacation is a real issue for me.  I get tired of sitting by myself while I'm waiting for him to be off somewhere for a smoke or even waiting with him in a designated smoking area.  *On vacation, we drink more.  When he drinks more, he smokes more, so it can be a problem.*  Plus, I am pretty sure my MIL did him in.  Mike and his sister must have to pee every 12.6 minutes.  It drives me nuts.  When they're together, they're worse.  They could pee 5 minutes before we go somewhere, then have to pee again immediately before we leave.  My BIL and I love to commiserate over that.  There is something about going on a ride, or getting in a car, or going to Church that triggers something like Pavlov's dog.
> 
> I swear, between the smoke breaks and bathroom breaks, sometimes it's a wonder I see my husband at all on vacation.
> 
> So, Lawrence, and everyone else who is trying to quit:  I really am rooting for you.  I know that it's hard.



Rut-Roh.....I guess I better not run into you guys whilst drinking - because that is when I tend to smoke more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If he really quit quits for vacation, I would feel awful that I am tempting him


----------



## wwessing

DANG  Did we get evicted or what   We didn't get to finish out our lease. . . . Phamton locked my stuff in there  Guess I get new crap now.

It was too dark this morning. . . not used to the time change.  When it stays light out longer, I have a harder time getting dd's to go to sleep.  It's REALLY not fun when it's still light at 9:00pm  They think they should be outside playing, not inside wasting daylight . . . or twilight. . . or bright moonlight.

Had family dinner last night.  Parents came and dd20 with my grandson who I haven't seen for 2 weeks   DH told dd that grandson was staying with us next weekend.  She was like, uuumm, ok, Friday - Sunday!!!!!   
We made corned beef and cabbage. . . I know, I know, it's early but St. Paddy's day is so close to Easter, we thought we'd get it out of the way.  We also had roasted chicken. . .gee, something new. . . so I could eat dinner too.  Made a HUGE roaster full of corned beef, cabbage, new potatoes, onions and carrots.  Then filled another crockpot with all the veggies and added the corned beef spices with water. . . again, so I could eat the veggies without the fat.  Dh was watching the race and forgot to put the chicken in the rotisserie on time. . .it wasn't ready for 45 minutes after everyone was here.  So, we just started with the corned beef and the chicken was seconds for those who wanted it. . cept me, I waited on the bird.  Dd's were being horrible and walking all over my last nerve too   I was ready to strangulate all of them. . . do we have an affectionate, pc way to say. . B R A T S ?  Just wondered. . . 


Foster dog should be going home this week sometime   She's cute and all, but demands too much time and attention. . . besides, I'm tired of replacing shoe laces  and she's started chewing on the couch cushions.


----------



## Sharon G

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Hopefully there's some room in the new house for me!  I guess I get stuck with the kiddie bed though, huh?  Sorry, Kstarfish82, you're no longer the youngest...hehe.  I just hope our housemates don't make us share a room with bunkbeds!
> 
> SharonG:  I've been reading the previous thread and have seen that your son participated in the FIRST robotics competition.  I am actually a coach for the FIRST Robotics team in the school I teach at over here in NY!!  Our team is not nearly as big and this is only our 2nd year in it, but can't wait to hear about the competition your son participated in!  Ours is not until March 27th-29th!  Any tips???  LOL
> 
> Well, hello to all of the peeps in here, and I'm sure my sis is going to kill me for posting in here and invading "her territory," sorry sis!
> 
> Hmmmm...who could my sis be???



Hi K-Fed's Sis!
Wow - that's so cool your a robotics coach!   Good luck to your team!

Does your team have a website? Ours is northernforce dot org. I know that there are kids on our team who would love to chat with your kids and offer advice.


----------



## RVGal

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Hopefully there's some room in the new house for me!  I guess I get stuck with the kiddie bed though, huh?  Sorry, Kstarfish82, you're no longer the youngest...hehe.  I just hope our housemates don't make us share a room with bunkbeds!
> 
> Well, hello to all of the peeps in here, and I'm sure my sis is going to kill me for posting in here and invading "her territory," sorry sis!



AAAAaargh!  

  We've been invaded!

  and  

Make yourself at home!


----------



## RVGal

We got kicked out of the old place early, huh?  Did we forget to give that first month/last month deposit thing?  Or was it just so full of junk, no more would fit?

I had a heckuva time convincing the boys that it was bedtime last night ("But, Mooooom... it's not even all the way dark...") and then everyone was dragging this morning.  I hope that means good bedtimes tonight.

I thought it was just my foggy brain when I got to the old thread this morning.  I was freaking out because I couldn't find the quote buttons in the corner.  Then I got to the end where it was locked.  Oh, okay.  I get it now.

I have a few overly ripe bananas.  I think I'll make some banana bread.

It looks like I'm hosting Easter dinner this year.  Time to clean up.  Although, compared to my oldest sisters house, the state things are in right now could be called clean.

I'm going to do Easter bunny shopping tomorrow.  Mom is going to sit with Daniel.

I made my Ob/Gyn appointment for next week.  Joy!  We did our taxes this weekend and, in going through the medical bills, I confirmed that it definitely has been over a year since my last visit.  When I called this morning, I learned that they changed their computer system early last year and "a whole bunch of people didn't get the reminder cards".

Okay, I guess that is all my random thoughts for now.


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> Rut-Roh.....I guess I better not run into you guys whilst drinking - because that is when I tend to smoke more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If he really quit quits for vacation, I would feel awful that I am tempting him





It could be you.  It could be anyone.  I wouldn't take it personally, and hope you don't either!      It doesn't take a lot for him to get back in the saddle.  Once my friend Karen told him she was very surprised that he was trying to lose weight AND quit smoking at the same time, I mean, "who does that?!"  That was all it took for him not to quit.     Notice that he picked losing weight over quitting smoking.     Needless to say, when he got semi-serious about Chantix, first thing I did was tell Karen to please be positive with him this time, no matter what she heard about Chantix or his progress.

I am excited that we are not going on the next few cruises with our friend Tom.   I love Tom, but Tom is a heavy smoker, and Mike just    having a smoke buddy.  You see, it makes smoking totally OK when you're not doing it alone.    However, we all know a carton of cigarettes costs next to nothing on the ship, so I'm hoping that's not an impetus either.

Like I said, it's in God's hands now.


----------



## coastermom

HEllO ALL ,

I missed the move  . 

Well thanks to Barb. for the cheat sheet  I have made a copy and will keep it handy  

You will never believe how this B-Day has turned out . Well went out with DH and kiddies on Saturday . Sunday had dinner at mom and dads house . Last night DH asks what is up with your eyes?? They have been red for like 2 days now . I just think time for new contacts so I throw out the old ones and well I got up to go to work and  . Well I can't open my eyes and guess what the DR says ......PINK EYE !!!   .

So now I am home and not allowed near my job for at least 24 -48 hours . Another week with no work .  So how many adults get this ??  Really I am just about done with the sickies nonsence . Between this ,the dentist and well the normal womenly event we all get I am done for the month  And it is only the 10th . 

Anyhow I did get a great gift from mom and dad they got me a really pretty Waterford Vase for our new bedroom .  

I also figured that I am going to have to do two seperate invites for our party in May . One for family that is going to be there for both sides of the party and one for my DD 'S friends that will be there for her sweet 16 cake . I made a card I will take a photo of it so you guys can give me advice if it is good . 


See eveyone later .

   Dolphinlover !!


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> We got kicked out of the old place early, huh?  Did we forget to give that first month/last month deposit thing?  Or was it just so full of junk, no more would fit?
> 
> I had a heckuva time convincing the boys that it was bedtime last night ("But, Mooooom... it's not even all the way dark...") and then everyone was dragging this morning.  I hope that means good bedtimes tonight.
> 
> I thought it was just my foggy brain when I got to the old thread this morning.  I was freaking out because I couldn't find the quote buttons in the corner.  Then I got to the end where it was locked.  Oh, okay.  I get it now.
> 
> I have a few overly ripe bananas.  I think I'll make some banana bread.
> 
> It looks like I'm hosting Easter dinner this year.  Time to clean up.  Although, compared to my oldest sisters house, the state things are in right now could be called clean.
> 
> I'm going to do Easter bunny shopping tomorrow.  Mom is going to sit with Daniel.
> 
> I made my Ob/Gyn appointment for next week.  Joy!  We did our taxes this weekend and, in going through the medical bills, I confirmed that it definitely has been over a year since my last visit.  When I called this morning, I learned that they changed their computer system early last year and "a whole bunch of people didn't get the reminder cards".
> 
> Okay, I guess that is all my random thoughts for now.




I was thinking that we had 16 pages to go!  Somebody's credit must be bad for us to get kicked out early.   

Tricia, I had the icky appt on Thursday.  That is the day where Mike knows I'm allowed to hate him for the entire day, and he has to do whatever I say.  Now I just have to figure out where our new stupid insurance needs me to go for blood work.  Ick!!!

Can you ship me some of that banana bread?!  Yum!


----------



## RVGal

coastermom said:


> So now I am home and not allowed near my job for at least 24 -48 hours . Another week with no work .  So how many adults get this ??  Really I am just about done with the sickies nonsence . Between this ,the dentist and well the normal womenly event we all get I am done for the month  And it is only the 10th .



I got Pinkeye for the first time in my life last year.  It ran through Joshua's Pre-K, he brought it home, we all got it (thank you VERY much), and then it went away.  I've hear rumblings of it again at his kindergarten this year, but so far (knock wood) he hasn't gotten it.



AlexandNessa said:


> Tricia, I had the icky appt on Thursday.  That is the day where Mike knows I'm allowed to hate him for the entire day, and he has to do whatever I say.  Now I just have to figure out where our new stupid insurance needs me to go for blood work.  Ick!!!
> 
> Can you ship me some of that banana bread?!  Yum!



Ah, yes.  Nothing says "good day" like a speculum.  I get all achy and stuff after the pap test.  Really looking forward to it!

Shipping banana bread, huh?  But then I'd have to answer yes to the, "Does this package contain anything liquid, fragile, perishable or potentially hazardous" question.  What do they do if you say "yes"?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Ok, is anyone else getting email notifications about 3 hours after the fact?


----------



## coastermom

AlexandNessa said:


> Ok, is anyone else getting email notifications about 3 hours after the fact?



3 Hours you are lucky . I was getting them a day later . Sometimes I still am . . Maybe it is all this moving . Ya know they just don't forward mail the way they use to .


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> 3 Hours you are lucky . I was getting them a day later . Sometimes I still am . . Maybe it is all this moving . Ya know they just don't forward mail the way they use to .



*All I get is welcome to the disboards and when are you going 2008   *


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

the Dark Marauder said:


> Welcome new homie dolphinlover83!





coastermom said:


> HEllO ALL ,
> 
> Dolphinlover !!



 to dolpin peep, careful here...got all your shots? 

 to any thread lol[/QUOTE]



RVGal said:


> AAAAaargh!    We've been invaded!
> 
> and
> 
> Make yourself at home!



 Thank you, thank you, thank youwhew!  And yes, I have all of my shots, so please let me in the houseits pretty cold out here!  



Motherfletcher said:


> Welcome, now give us all the dirt on your sister before she kills you.



Oh, and thank you!  Sowhat would you like to know????????   Just don't tell her!   



bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all....
> 
> Welcome KFed's sis.....you have another name we can call you for short?? We welcome everyone here with open arms.....



Oh, DolphinLover83 is too long??  Hehe  You can call me Patty!  



Sharon G said:


> Hi K-Fed's Sis!
> Wow - that's so cool your a robotics coach!   Good luck to your team!
> 
> Does your team have a website? Ours is northernforce dot org. I know that there are kids on our team who would love to chat with your kids and offer advice.



We had started a website but never really finished it.   Anywho, that would be awesome to have the kids chat with one another.  Maybe a penpal type connection?  Let me know what your coaches/team members think!  Any help and motivation would be great for them!  We do not have nearly the amount of students on your team, we have about 6 or 7, but it would be great for them, and you never know, maybe we would see each other one day at the Champs in GA!!


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> Ok, is anyone else getting email notifications about 3 hours after the fact?







If not longer.  And they seem to come in "batches" now.  I won't get one notification for an hour and then I get hit with a dozen all at once.   



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> to dolpin peep, careful here...got all your shots?
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank youwhew!  And yes, I have all of my shots, so please let me in the houseits pretty cold out here!



I think she was worred more about what you could catch from us than what you could give to us... but good to know you are current on the shots!



 Hi Patty!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I have a few overly ripe bananas. I think I'll make some banana bread.
> 
> It looks like I'm hosting Easter dinner this year. Time to clean up.
> 
> 
> I made my Ob/Gyn appointment for next week. Joy! We did our taxes this weekend


I manged to save one of my precious 'nanners-he's green/not ripe 





apparently i'm on deck for Easter dinner too until i hear otherwise  ; got my DR buffet rid off - whoop-de-doo

ps def. not worried about patty/flipper lol (need a better name! KFeds been dubbed already we could call u brittany but i wouldn't want to hang that one on you ) infecting us...def. the other way around...we're a motley crew...arrrrgh

*wendy* - any leftovers - sounds scrumptious! what no irish soda bread-yum!



tlinus said:


> Rut-Roh.....I guess I better not run into you guys whilst drinking - because that is when I tend to smoke more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If he really quit quits for vacation, I would feel awful that I am tempting him


 
sigh...i remember those good old days, even convinced myself i could quit & just smoke when i went out boozin' like my friends always did...no cigar!; always had to finish the pack...then another lol



AlexandNessa said:


> I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...at least that's what one of the seedy lawyers in these parts is looking for. I'll take the crabbiness for now.
> 
> They could pee 5 minutes before we go somewhere, then have to pee again immediately before we leave. My BIL and I love to commiserate over that. There is something about going on a ride, or getting in a car, or going to Church that triggers something like Pavlov's dog.


 
heck of a side effect ps - they have weak/nervous bladders not the same as salivating ala pavlov's dog...same idea lol

anyone bank with Citibank? We're having the worst time trying to set up online account to access online savings accounts we opened a year ago when they were giving out a bonus & large interest rate ? I've called & have had my pins reset, etc...still can't get online . No stand alone banks in our area either, ready to just close it out via ATM (probably a fee for that too since it's on Maestro (never heard of that network) FYI, prime rate is supposed to be slashed heavily again end of week...soon we'll be paying the banks to hold our money


----------



## Metro West

I just renewed my Universal Preferred Annual Pass!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

So I see my sister followed me over here.....after making fun of my online social life.....:

So the DF wretched his neck today and couldn't go to work.....some people and their excuses!


----------



## ky07

*Man oh man this quiting thing is getting me good going from what should already be 1 pack smoked down to only 6 cigs smoked and feeling like a drug addict having withdrawls    *


----------



## KStarfish82

You can do it Lawrence!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Jaws /akdar                  592
Sharon                         574
Wwes/ky                       531
Tlinus                           525
Buba / Rose P                467
Lori                               444
Rv                                 436
Yp                                 433
Marcie                           421
T&A                               413
KEISHA                            303
Dm                                217
Damo                              101


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I just renewed my Universal Preferred Annual Pass!


 
smart man ps book is getting better-i'm @ art show


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Man oh man this quiting thing is getting me good going from what should already be 1 pack smoked down to only 6 cigs smoked and feeling like a drug addict having withdrawls    *


how many packs of gum have you chomped? 

hard candy is good too, expect a sugar craving...few pounds certainly offset the health benefits from quiting imo.


----------



## Sharon G

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh, DolphinLover83 is too long??  Hehe  You can call me Patty!



Hi Patty!



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> We had started a website but never really finished it.   Anywho, that would be awesome to have the kids chat with one another.  Maybe a penpal type connection?  Let me know what your coaches/team members think!  Any help and motivation would be great for them!  We do not have nearly the amount of students on your team, we have about 6 or 7, but it would be great for them, and you never know, maybe we would see each other one day at the Champs in GA!!



I was thinking more along the lines of facebook, myspace, email. I'll run it by James tonight.  




keishashadow said:


> ps def. not worried about patty/flipper lol (need a better name! KFeds been dubbed already we could call u brittany but i wouldn't want to hang that one on you ) infecting us...def. the other way around...we're a motley crew...arrrrgh




How about P-Fin?!


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> how many packs of gum have you chomped?
> 
> hard candy is good too, expect a sugar craving...few pounds certainly offset the health benefits from quiting imo.



*No gum or candy cause have too many bad teeth for that so its cold turkey and the DW telling me she is proud of cause I started out the day smoking one an hour and now I have uped it up to 2 hours and depends on how I feel tomorrow I try to go for 3 but don't want to push it   *


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> How about P-Fin?!


  goes good with K-Fed!

i'd be afraid for a dolphin with the landshark problem we have around here



 yippie-yi-yo


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> Jaws /akdar                  592
> Sharon                         574
> Wwes/ky                       531
> Tlinus                           525
> Buba / Rose P                467
> Lori                               444
> Rv                                 436
> Yp                                 433
> Marcie                           421
> T&A                               413
> KEISHA                            303
> Dm                                217
> 
> 
> And Who Does Damo Have Again?



We gave Damo Carpentier because he was the other dude from Canada when her first pick was dropped.

And lookie at Jennifer with her Post-It Note guy!


----------



## RVGal

Wow.  We didn't clutter up the new place much today, did we?

I'm off to settle the boys and then I'm hoping to get to bed early.

Tomorrow is Easter Bunny shopping day, so I may not check in until later.

Night!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Wow. We didn't clutter up the new place much today, did we?
> 
> I'm off to settle the boys and then I'm hoping to get to bed early.
> 
> Tomorrow is Easter Bunny shopping day, so I may not check in until later.
> 
> Night!


 
hopping down the bunny trail 

i'm off in search of a hot bubble bath myself

where's the night shift?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good night, everyone.

This sorry schlep is off to work midnights.

Anyway, have a good night all!  Maybe I'll be around to git you out of bed in the morning.  Behave yourselves!  Or at least try ....


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> We gave Damo Carpentier because he was the other dude from Canada when her first pick was dropped.
> 
> And lookie at Jennifer with her Post-It Note guy!



Good idea swapping me french guys!!!  Do I have any points yet?


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Man oh man this quiting thing is getting me good going from what should already be 1 pack smoked down to only 6 cigs smoked and feeling like a drug addict having withdrawls    *


Well...tomorrow I'm going to try and cut mine back at work. My goal is to not smoke at work and go from there.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

KStarfish82 said:


> I don't care what room I have as long as I get an adult bed!  The kiddie bed was no fun! )



 





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Hopefully there's some room in the new house for me!  I guess I get stuck with the kiddie bed though, huh?  Sorry, Kstarfish82, you're no longer the youngest...hehe.  I just hope our housemates don't make us share a room with bunkbeds!
> 
> SharonG:  I've been reading the previous thread and have seen that your son participated in the FIRST robotics competition.  I am actually a coach for the FIRST Robotics team in the school I teach at over here in NY!!  Our team is not nearly as big and this is only our 2nd year in it, but can't wait to hear about the competition your son participated in!  Ours is not until March 27th-29th!  Any tips???  LOL
> 
> Well, hello to all of the peeps in here, and I'm sure my sis is going to kill me for posting in here and invading "her territory," sorry sis!
> 
> Hmmmm...who could my sis be???



*Welcome Patty!!!*





keishashadow said:


> evicted again?



*Blame it on the trouble makers breaking in the new place early.   We had to move out of the old place early & sign the papers here to keep them out of jail.     Someday Mac's just going to have to make an example out of them & let them see how they like spending the night with the other criminals.  *





bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all....
> 
> Somebody wake Jennifer....I think she overslept!!  Losing that hour over the weekend musta caught up with her!!!
> 
> Welcome KFed's sis.....you have another name we can call you for short?? We welcome everyone here with open arms.....
> 
> Soccer game tonite after work & dinner....MUST do workout...dunno when you'll see me today
> 
> Have a good Monday all!!




*Remember you still owe us a Mommy/Bubba story.*  




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,
> Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *



*That's awesome Lawrence! * 





tlinus said:


> I am off to the soggy basement to wet vac again - had water from the storm on Saturday



*I'm beginning to agree with Barb.   Glad I don't have a basement.    Of course, if I did, it would always be filled with water.*  *Did you get it all cleaned up?*






AlexandNessa said:


> I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...



 *That's scary!    Naturally, I won't tell Mike that.    Mums the word!*  






wwessing said:


> DANG
> Had family dinner last night.  Parents came and dd20 with my grandson who I haven't seen for 2 weeks   DH told dd that grandson was staying with us next weekend.  She was like, uuumm, ok, Friday - Sunday!!!!!
> We made corned beef and cabbage. . . I know, I know, it's early but St. Paddy's day is so close to Easter, we thought we'd get it out of the way.  We also had roasted chicken. . .gee, something new. . . so I could eat dinner too.  Made a HUGE roaster full of corned beef, cabbage, new potatoes, onions and carrots.  Then filled another crockpot with all the veggies and added the corned beef spices with water. . . again, so I could eat the veggies without the fat.  Dh was watching the race and forgot to put the chicken in the rotisserie on time. . .it wasn't ready for 45 minutes after everyone was here.  So, we just started with the corned beef and the chicken was seconds for those who wanted it. . cept me, I waited on the bird.  Dd's were being horrible and walking all over my last nerve too   I was ready to strangulate all of them. . . do we have an affectionate, pc way to say. . B R A T S ?  Just wondered. . .



*You are doing so great with your diet.    I wish I could find some of your willpower.  *





coastermom said:


> You will never believe how this B-Day has turned out . Well went out with DH and kiddies on Saturday . Sunday had dinner at mom and dads house . Last night DH asks what is up with your eyes?? They have been red for like 2 days now . I just think time for new contacts so I throw out the old ones and well I got up to go to work and  . Well I can't open my eyes and guess what the DR says ......PINK EYE !!!   .



*I had pink eye once.    I got it from Kenny, when he was in elementary school.    Fortunately, he's only had it once too.*





Metro West said:


> I just renewed my Universal Preferred Annual Pass!



*Wow, you are theme park ready!    Wish we had WDW & UO APs.*





KStarfish82 said:


> So the DF wretched his neck today and couldn't go to work.....some people and their excuses!



*Are you sure it wasn't the birthday celebration that caused the neck pain? * 






keishashadow said:


> i'd be afraid for a dolphin with the landshark problem we have around here
> 
> 
> 
> yippie-yi-yo



*Okay, I'm going to ask one more time.....    What's up with the Landshark?    Please, describe!*




RVGal said:


> Wow.  We didn't clutter up the new place much today, did we?




*At least, I didn't have so much ketchuping to do. *


----------



## Metro West

Good night all...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## bubba's mom

SOMEBODY STOP THE FRICKIN WORLD AND LEMME OFF!!!! 










​


----------



## KStarfish82

tarheelmjfan said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the birthday celebration that caused the neck pain?



Oh yea, I'm definitely sure!


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> SOMEBODY STOP THE FRICKIN WORLD AND LEMME OFF!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> SOMEBODY STOP THE FRICKIN WORLD AND LEMME OFF!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*SSSSSSSSCCCCRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
there - what's going on besides your crazy schedule??


----------



## Akdar

I just can't keep up with you people  
I haven't been here since Friday, had a 22 hour day Friday with my day job and a sound gig in Allentown (about an hour drive).  (From the time I got up at 5:30AM Friday until I got home and into bed Sat at 3:30AM).  Anyway, then I had a long session in the studio Saturday, and yesterday I had a Gospel band with a 9 member choir, haven't recorded that style in a while, they were great, but it was a lot of work!  So, after the weekend, then going to my day job today, I came home and crashed!  I knew there would be a lot to Ketchup on, but WOW!!!!!

Anyway, I'm alive and lurking!
G'night all, time to crash again.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> And I vote for no hot water.  Hot water is for sissies.





Then I proudly proclaim "I'm a sissy....I love hot showers."  



keishashadow said:


> evicted again?



 yeah....let's try to stay here for awhile  



AlexandNessa said:


> Brab, I was reading the instructions on my lotions, and they all say "apply immediately before tanning."  Hmpph.  I guess "immediately" really mean at least 15 minutes before tanning?



You can apply immediately beforehand, but best to apply it a little bit before so it can "soak in" 

I stopped by work tonite (don't ask   ) and we have a commercial running on the local radio station (y102) and the DJ was in over the weekend for Hydration Station treatment and tan session.  She mentioned we have the only Hydration Station in the entire area....definately a plus    Heard the commercial while there...was very good and quite funny actually...(she's a very lighthearted DJ)



tlinus said:


> Oh what the frick - I missed the moving van again....
> This stuff is awfully heavy to be lugging around
> 
> I am off to the soggy basement to wet vac again - had water from the storm on Saturday



  I agree....I'm gettin' tired of draining, breaking down, moving, reassembling and filling my bed every time we move....  

I hope you got your basement cleaned up....at least you had some warning... hope it wasn't too bad


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *SSSSSSSSCCCCRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> there - what's going on besides your crazy schedule??



thanks...  

That's the problem...'nothing' is going on BESIDES the schedule...and not MY schedule


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> holding spot for important announcement



uh....still waitin' mac....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> SOMEBODY STOP THE FRICKIN WORLD AND LEMME OFF!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## loribell

Honey, I'm home! We had a fabulous and very successful show & weekend! Thanks for all the well wishes. 

I have to try to catch up from page 208 in our previous home. Don't know If I will ever get that done.  And there are already 5 full pages here! 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. If anyone took cliff notes for me please forward them my way. 

I need to head to bed but wanted to let you all know I am home safe. 

Talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet sleep everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

Oh boy! Phamton sure didn't mess around....she locked up before *MAC* could even get home last night....that joint is locked up tight!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> thanks...
> 
> That's the problem...'nothing' is going BESIDES the schedule...and not MY schedule



What's wrong Barb?

I missed most of the day of work today....I went in for 3 hours and had to come home and go to bed. This cold or whatever it is is getting the best of me.....


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Its supposed to be nice this weekend - tell him to start walking to get ready for vacation or something.  I know when I am outside and walking/gardening/whatever, I have a tendency to smoke less.



  And how are YOU doing with your 'walking'....hhmmmm....  



keishashadow said:


> forgot to mention, one of the commercials for seedy lawyers on tv ... in our market is looking for peeps to sue re Chantix (sp) as to side effects?  what's up with that?





AlexandNessa said:


> I don't know, but Mike told me to watch out for signs of suicide ...



 



wwessing said:


> DANG  Did we get evicted or what?  We didn't get to finish out our lease. . . . Phamton locked my stuff in there.  Guess I get new crap now.



 I know...I lost a few pair of flipflops there.  Any reason to go shopping tho  



			
				wwessing said:
			
		

> When it stays light out longer, I have a harder time getting dd's to go to sleep.  It's REALLY not fun when it's still light at 9:00pm. They think they should be outside playing, not inside wasting daylight . . . or twilight. . . or bright moonlight.
> 
> Had family dinner last night.  Parents came and dd20 with my grandson who I haven't seen for 2 weeks.  DH told dd that grandson was staying with us next weekend.  She was like, uuumm, ok, Friday - Sunday!!!!!
> 
> So, we just started with the corned beef and the chicken was seconds for those who wanted it. . cept me, I waited on the bird.
> 
> Foster dog should be going home this week sometime.  She's cute and all, but demands too much time and attention. . . besides, I'm tired of replacing shoe laces and she's started chewing on the couch cushions.



I like the longer light...Bubba is okay with it too...NOW...younger (like Tricia's boys' ages) was a problem tho  

Proud of you for stickin' with the healthy choice...you're doin great!! (was there an alli coupon on their website?   Thot I heard....)

Glad you get to spend the weekend with grandson....the reward for NOT strangling your kids   ....Lose a doggie, gain a grandchild... (I thought you sent puppers to Tricia's  )



RVGal said:


> We got kicked out of the old place early, huh?  Did we forget to give that first month/last month deposit thing?  Or was it just so full of junk, no more would fit?




  I was surprised we got kicked out early too....We coulda had one more day...(that's how I left behind some flipflops...rushing to get all my stuff....) 



RVGal said:


> I had a heckuva time convincing the boys that it was bedtime last night ("But, Mooooom... it's not even all the way dark...") and then everyone was dragging this morning.  I hope that means good bedtimes tonight.
> 
> 
> It looks like I'm hosting Easter dinner this year.  Time to clean up.  Although, compared to my oldest sisters house, the state things are in right now could be called clean.
> 
> I made my Ob/Gyn appointment for next week.
> 
> Okay, I guess that is all my random thoughts for now.



My random thots about your random thots:  We had problems getting Bubba to bed when he was your boys ages....Being light out when it was time to go to bed, wasn't happenin'..... But, he rebounded perfectly and never had issues getting to sleep or getting up....I think the older you get, the more adaptable you are.... You know how young kids try to squeeze every second of playtime out of the day they can  

I'm having Easter dinner here too...not cleaning up...just for Mom.  If she don't like the looks of the joint, she can stay home 

I think I'm the only one who doesn't mind the OB/GYN   She delivered my Bubba and she is the worlds BEST doc!   I'd drive 3 hours one way to visit her  (I actually look forward to seeing her...as we chat like long lost friends...  )



coastermom said:


> Last night DH asks what is up with your eyes?? They have been red for like 2 days now . I just think time for new contacts so I throw out the old ones and well I got up to go to work .... Well I can't open my eyes and guess what the DR says ......PINK EYE !!!
> 
> So now I am home and not allowed near my job for at least 24 -48 hours . Another week with no work .  So how many adults get this ?? Really I am just about done with the sickies nonsence . Between this ,the dentist and well the normal womenly event we all get I am done for the month. And it is only the 10th .



Sorry to hear you have all the 'crap' going on at the same time...   But, be positive and just get it all done and over with at once... I had it when I was a teenager (also had laringitis (sp) at the same time....   THAT was fun....  

Bubba had pinkeye a couple times (toldya when he gets sick, he gets 'weird' stuff   )  He was 1.5 yrs old and we were at my in-laws in FL on vacation.  He didn't have red/pink eyes, so MIL kept telling me he didn't have pinkeye.  BUT, he did have the 'crusty' eyes... Finally after a day or so, I called home to his pediatrician and they called stuff in to local CVS.  So, here's my poor baby on EYE DROPS at the ripe old age of 1.5!   THAT was fun to give him those.... Laid him on the floor on his back, DH "straddled" him over his chest and I had to hold his arms down while keeping his head still between my knees...oh joy!  And the best part of this??? He was due for eyedrops just before we boarded the plane to come home....yeah...imagine THAT scene   (by the way, the doctor said you CAN have pinkeye and NOT have any redness or pink eyes...   )



AlexandNessa said:


> I was thinking that we had 16 pages to go!  Somebody's credit must be bad for us to get kicked out early.



Okay...who ran up the credit card and got us kicked out early??  Have a feeling it just _wasn't _Jennifer....think she knows better.....


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


>



THANK YOU!!!  



t-and-a said:


> What's wrong Barb?
> 
> I missed most of the day of work today....I went in for 3 hours and had to come home and go to bed. This cold or whatever it is is getting the best of me.....



You ain't allowed to be sick in the new house...it's ALL CLEAN AND GERM FREE!   Back to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's wrong....well, I was up at 7:15 this morning, went to work then came home and didn't have a chance to sit down till 9:30 tonite (not including eating the 20 minute dinner w/ the boys and the soccer game)... I didn't even have time to do my workout   I hate this schedule....


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Mike and his sister must have to pee every 12.6 minutes.  It drives me nuts.  When they're together, they're worse.  They could pee 5 minutes before we go somewhere, then have to pee again immediately before we leave.  My BIL and I love to commiserate over that.  There is something about going on a ride, or getting in a car, or going to Church that triggers something like Pavlov's dog.



Forgot to mention....easy to cure him of the 'potty' issue....tease him he pees as often as a _woman_!  



coastermom said:


> Maybe it is all this moving . Ya know they just don't forward mail the way they use to .



 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> And yes, I have all of my shots, so please let me in the house…it’s pretty cold out here!









 we're in the south...it's warm here  



keishashadow said:


> anyone bank with Citibank?



Got me a Citibank Visa when I was like 19 or 20...first credit card I got on my own w/o co-signer   Since it's been changed to CitiMastercard....that happens to be the card we use for online purchases...never a balance on it, so no need to look up online...sorry can't help....  



Metro West said:


> I just renewed my Universal Preferred Annual Pass!



Good thing....you and Lawrence are goin' on Dragons...  



KStarfish82 said:


> So I see my sister followed me over here.....after making fun of my online social life.....:



Hello Pot? .....This is kettle.....  



			
				KStarfish82 said:
			
		

> So the DF wretched his neck today and couldn't go to work.....some people and their excuses!




Take it easy on the ole boy  



yankeepenny said:


> Jaws /akdar                  592
> Sharon                         574
> Wwes/ky                       531
> Tlinus                           525
> Buba / Rose P                467
> Lori                               444
> Rv                                 436
> Yp                                 433
> Marcie                           421
> T&A                               413
> KEISHA                            303
> Dm                                217
> Damo                              101



Hey lookit me... "Miss Know NOTHING about NASCAR" ....  



Sharon G said:


> Hi Patty!
> 
> 
> 
> How about P-Fin?!




 I love it...I nominate PFin!   Anyone second???


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

P-Fin???  Ummmm...ok?!?!?!  I guess it's up there with Punky (like Punky Brewster)  I have no clue...that's what ya get when co-workers have too much time on their hands!!!

Well, I'm off to bed...

Nighty night all!!  

ZzZzZzZzZzZz....


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i'd be afraid for a dolphin with the landshark problem we have around here
> 
> 
> 
> yippie-yi-yo



I wouldn't...IIRC, _sharks _are *afraid *of _dolphins_.... I know, I know...I don't get it either  



RVGal said:


> And lookie at Jennifer with her Post-It Note guy!



I keep the Post-It Note dude in business  



RVGal said:


> Tomorrow is Easter Bunny shopping day, so I may not check in until later.
> 
> Night!



Have yourself a wonderful time shopping tomorrow....  



keishashadow said:


> where's the night shift?







Just me.... Lori just got home and Alison is sick... (how funny is it I get to meet them BOTH this summer...   )



AlexandNessa said:


> Found out the Dumber called out sick at 7 pm on Friday when he was due in at 1030 pm and the only one assigned to work midnights that night.   Sounds like his excuse didn't qualify.
> 
> ....to call out on a midnight tour AND over a weekend at that last moment is a definite call for some ball busting.  *As punishment*, they took the rest of his midnight tour away from him, and only gave him one "night" off but had him come in at 6:30 the next morning for day tour on Saturday.  Hope he learned his lesson.   Where I work is NOT a place for sissies, that's for sure.  Now, I get to work with RIP#1.  Which is sadly better than working with Dumber.



  Good for 'em!!!  He deserves it..... I'm guessing getting the 'midnight shift' taken away from you is a big deal....big bux lost?  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Blame it on the trouble makers breaking in the new place early.   We had to move out of the old place early & sign the papers here to keep them out of jail.     Someday Mac's just going to have to make an example out of them & let them see how they like spending the night with the other criminals.  *



Yeah Janet....  





			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Remember you still owe us a Mommy/Bubba story.*



CRAP!!! I DID forget!   I will try to remember in the morning...I have a 10:30 appt for my car to be inspected...the joint happens to have wifi...so you KNOW I'll be lookin' to kill some time...  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Okay, I'm going to ask one more time.....    What's up with the Landshark?    Please, describe!*



Honestly   I don't drink it (or much 'beer' for that matter).... it's popular at Margaritaville...and both Janet and Tracie live in PA and distributors are just getting it in now....guessin' it reminds them of UO??? 



Akdar said:


> I just can't keep up with you people
> I haven't been here since Friday, had a 22 hour day Friday with my day job and a sound gig in Allentown (about an hour drive).  (From the time I got up at 5:30AM Friday until I got home and into bed Sat at 3:30AM).  Anyway, then I had a long session in the studio Saturday, and yesterday I had a Gospel band with a 9 member choir, haven't recorded that style in a while, they were great, but it was a lot of work!  So, after the weekend, then going to my day job today, I came home and crashed!  I knew there would be a lot to Ketchup on, but WOW!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm alive and lurking!
> G'night all, time to crash again.



  What a work schedule   Mo money for vacation tho   Didja ever get airfare comin' home...or are ya stayin in FL?    See what happens when you don't come home often enough?....we move


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies going to bed I guess in a jittery mood cause smoked my last smoke for the day which I guess isn't too bad when ya consider I am a 2 pack a day guy and only smoked 1/2 pack today so hopefully I can keep it going so keep your fingers crossed   *


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Honey, I'm home! We had a fabulous and very successful show & weekend! Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> I need to head to bed but wanted to let you all know I am home safe.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet sleep everyone!



 Welcome home....you were missed! 



t-and-a said:


> Oh boy! Phamton sure didn't mess around....she locked up before *MAC* could even get home last night....that joint is locked up tight!



I heard mac got locked out, but her cat got locked IN, so she broke into the joint to get her and got arrested for breaking/entering and trespassing  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> P-Fin???  Ummmm...ok?!?!?!



Nite PFin....


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies going to bed I guess in a jittery mood cause smoked my last smoke for the day which I guess isn't too bad when ya consider I am a 2 pack a day guy and only smoked 1/2 pack today so hopefully I can keep it going so keep your fingers crossed   *



Slow and steady with the smokes Lawrence...it's not easy, but you can do it!   Nothing good about smoking and you'll add years to your life....something MaryEva and the boys will be grateful for   



*TODD*...you too....baby steps!   I think you've set a very realistic goal...you can definately do it  (at least at work you're busy and don't think about it.....it's when you're not at work ya gotta find something to keep ya busy....)


----------



## macraven

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Hopefully there's some room in the new house for me!  I guess I get stuck with the kiddie bed though, huh?  Sorry, Kstarfish82, you're no longer the youngest...hehe.  I just hope our housemates don't make us share a room with bunkbeds!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...who could my sis be???


   

to the newest homie on the block here:


dolPhinloverEr83




ok, i have been mia due to a personal problem the last 24 hours, but was able to set this continuation thread in motion before i  had to check out.

now i'll read up and find out who sis is..........



be sure to  come back and play with us.

we are a nice bunch of homies and eagerly welcome all newbies here
!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Whew....

 ....thank goodness you're home Raven....

Was just letting the pets in from outside 

I'll let you get the lights and locks (going "green" in this house....remember?)

Will catch you all in the morning.....

Have a good night!!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Yippee...here we go again!




number 1.........





t-and-a said:


> I call dibs on the room overlooking to pool!



this one threw me for a loop.
did not expect her in the top 3 for sign ins.....
but glad she did!




bubba's mom said:


> Dibs on the room w/ private bath and someone help me move my waterbed...pleeze





this was a given, knew she would be either #`1 or 2 in the new thread.




RVGal said:


> I want the room that is soundproof.
> 
> Don't ask.





was surprised, thought tracie would be in position 1 or 2 not 4th......

the notes relate to who i was thinking of making the top 3 for posting here once the new thread went up...




keishashadow said:


> evicted again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to dolpin peep, careful here...got all your shots?
> 
> jodie - always happy to add my special brand of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to any thread lol




i love that smilie!
you are so good....




ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies I see the new home is up and running,
> Couldn't get on last night due to my cable service was working on the internet but atleast one good thing this weekend was that I have managed to cut my smoking in half and maybe if I keep going at this rate I can quit all together soon  *




i hear ya on the cable service.
mine went out yesterday.
that and an issue at home kept me away until now.


just hearing you talk about smokes makes me want to  



tlinus said:


> Oh what the frick - I missed the moving van again....
> This stuff is awfully heavy to be lugging around
> Happy Monday (not) -
> 
> 
> 
> be back later



well, the moving van pulled out of the driveway a lot sooner than i thought it would be....

that took me by surprise also 
and i paid the rent up to the 25th of the month........

i need a refund!!!



keishashadow said:


> forgot to mention, one of the commercials for seedy lawyers on tv  in our market is looking for peeps to sue re Chantix (sp) as to side effects?  what's up with that?




i read that people on Chantix have to go on viagra little blue pill..........for reasons......... 



tlinus said:


> Rut-Roh.....I guess I better not run into you guys whilst drinking - because that is when I tend to smoke more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If he really quit quits for vacation, I would feel awful that I am tempting him




if i am drinking, i will be with you on that.....




RVGal said:


> We got kicked out of the old place early, huh?  Did we forget to give that first month/last month deposit thing?  Or was it just so full of junk, no more would fit?




i sent phamton a pm yesterday telling her i was setting up #3 for us so when we turned 250 pages, all would be set up for us.
i had no idea that she did it at that time.
i guess i just assumed she would wait until our number came up.
with phamton being busy, she probably had to do the link then in order to set up the new digs for us.


the one thing i fretted about today was did we get moved..........
now online and see that we did.
whew.



coastermom said:


> HEllO ALL ,
> 
> I missed the move  .
> 
> Well thanks to Barb. for the cheat sheet  I have made a copy and will keep it handy
> 
> You will never believe how this B-Day has turned out . Well went out with DH and kiddies on Saturday . Sunday had dinner at mom and dads house . Last night DH asks what is up with your eyes?? They have been red for like 2 days now . I just think time for new contacts so I throw out the old ones and well I got up to go to work and  . Well I can't open my eyes and guess what the DR says ......PINK EYE !!!   .
> 
> So now I am home and not allowed near my job for at least 24 -48 hours . Another week with no work .  So how many adults get this ??  Really I am just about done with the sickies nonsence . Between this ,the dentist and well the normal womenly event we all get I am done for the month  And it is only the 10th .
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphinlover !!



well, which party are you inviting all the homies to?


pink eye...........wow...........
i have never had a childhood disease.
i shutter when i hear of a kid having one and i'm exposed to it.
i'd probably end up in the hospital......



AlexandNessa said:


> I was thinking that we had 16 pages to go!  Somebody's credit must be bad for us to get kicked out early.
> 
> /COLOR]





yea, i thought my credit was good......





RVGal said:


> Shipping banana bread, huh?  But then I'd have to answer yes to the, "Does this package contain anything liquid, fragile, perishable or potentially hazardous" question.  What do they do if you say "yes"?




ask brab what to do.
she will know what to say............



due to all the smilies, i'll never get all posted with the quotes if i don't break it up and post this part now.


will continue ...........


----------



## macraven

even with breaking the quoting up, i had to delete 7 smilies in my last post to get it through.....




but, i do love the smilies..........green one of janet's is a hoot........and the bs sign....



AlexandNessa said:


> Ok, is anyone else getting email notifications about 3 hours after the fact?



i am not receiving any except a few from sunday now.
maybe i was bad and being punished.
i went to church, i can't be all that evil.
but my twin sissy sure is.
she sat in the back pew and smoked in drank in church on sunday.
i was totally embarrassed.
at a sbc church to boot......



coastermom said:


> 3 Hours you are lucky . I was getting them a day later . Sometimes I still am . . Maybe it is all this moving . *Ya know they just don't forward mail the way they use to *.




i love that line...   



Metro West said:


> I just renewed my Universal Preferred Annual Pass!





good boy!!!

todd, can we renew over the phone or on the internet?
my renewal should come up on oct 1st this year and i won't be home at that time.




KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I see my sister followed me over here.....after making fun of my online social life.....:
> 
> So the DF wretched his neck today and couldn't go to work.....some people and their excuses!





ok, let's get even.
let's call her patty with an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i'll just say hey, homie patt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tarheelmjfan said:


> *Welcome Patty!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blame it on the trouble makers breaking in the new place early.   We had to move out of the old place early & sign the papers here to keep them out of jail.  Someday Mac's just going to have to make an example out of them & let them see how they like spending the night with the other criminals.  *




jail, yes, i know that word.
i have stories i could tell you about that but ............




bubba's mom said:


> SOMEBODY STOP THE FRICKIN WORLD AND LEMME OFF!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





i'm having one of those days also.
i feel your pain



Akdar said:


> I just can't keep up with you people
> I haven't been here since Friday, had a 22 hour day Friday with my day job and a sound gig in Allentown (about an hour drive).  (From the time I got up at 5:30AM Friday until I got home and into bed Sat at 3:30AM).  Anyway, then I had a long session in the studio Saturday, and yesterday I had a Gospel band with a 9 member choir, haven't recorded that style in a while, they were great, but it was a lot of work!  So, after the weekend, then going to my day job today, I came home and crashed!  I knew there would be a lot to Ketchup on, but WOW!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm alive and lurking!
> G'night all, time to crash again.




mike so good to see you here.
did you see on the csw thread about the survey?
a new one that was listed on other boards but not on csw this time.
i took it and hope they read it.

sounds like you are really busy with the recording groups.
i would have loved to have heard the gospel group you mentioned.
i'm many pages behind also but will read all of them.
i can't refer to all the postings but try for some.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> uh....still waitin' mac....





i would have been here if at all humanly possible.
but am here to lock up tonight.
in fact i will be here all night........ 



the Dark Marauder said:


>


      
where do you come up with those great pics???
they are a hoot. 





loribell said:


> Honey, I'm home! We had a fabulous and very successful show & weekend! Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> I have to try to catch up from page 208 in our previous home. Don't know If I will ever get that done.  And there are already 5 full pages here!
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. If anyone took cliff notes for me please forward them my way.
> 
> I need to head to bed but wanted to let you all know I am home safe.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet sleep everyone!




we missed you!
i was hoping if some didn't see the link for this thread, they would figure it out on the UO boards when i called us #3...........
i did it that way for all the blondes........





t-and-a said:


> Oh boy! Phamton sure didn't mess around....she locked up before *MAC* could even get home last night....that joint is locked up tight!




even with my evil sister sissy who can pick locks can't get back into that home.....
and that was one of her many talents she has.......

yup, i got locked out also and never knew it.
just roamed the streets all night until 6:30 this morning trying to get in.....




bubba's mom said:


> Welcome home....you were missed!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard mac got locked out, but her cat got locked IN, so she broke into the joint to get her and got arrested for breaking/entering and trespassing









does the stripes make my butt look fat?





bubba's mom said:


> Whew....
> 
> ....thank goodness you're home Raven....
> 
> Was just letting the pets in from outside
> 
> I'll let you get the lights and locks (going "green" in this house....remember?)
> 
> Will catch you all in the morning.....
> 
> Have a good night!!




clicking my red shoes together chanting, there is no place like home, there is no place like home.

sweet sleep homies.


hey jodie, if you are working the night shift drop back in.


i'm going surfing now.......(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macraven

before i start surfing and until forensic files comes back on, i need to answer a question.


i think mary asked about me.

my brother that i am close to and love dearly lives in honolulu.
he moved there in 1990 after he left Thailand

we try to see each other every other year.
last september he came to st louis area/ illinois side though, and stayed with the folks/
it was his turn to come to the states but we had our dates mixed up.
i told him january 07 the florida dates i had and would not be available.
you guessed it.
he came 2 days before my scheduled trip so i couldn't have him up to my place.  his plans changed and he had to go to boston on business first.
we didn't get to see each other last year.

i promised him i would come see him this spring.


other than that my bottle of jack is now empty and i have been using spell check.
i leave on the 18th and will be gone 8 days


----------



## macraven

jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?


i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent;\


see youser in somew houres for monw


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd, can we renew over the phone or on the internet? my renewal should come up on oct 1st this year and i won't be home at that time.


You can renew over the phone...that's what I always do.


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?
> 
> 
> i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent;\
> 
> 
> see youser in somew houres for monw





Hey, Gemma, please stop logging in as Raven and posting under her screenname.  It's TOO CONFUSING FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?
> 
> 
> *i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent*;\
> 
> 
> see youser in somew houres for monw




One more thing .... Katie, are you OK?  It would seem you are locked in the basement.  Don't forget to rub the lotion on your skin and put it in the bucket ....


----------



## macraven

off to work believe it or not.


hold on to your hats, this is going to be a fun ride.......



i see metro

what happened to fletcher and jennifer this morning......


----------



## macraven

one more thing....


someone asked about the mickey events.

it is now official on dates:




MNSSHP and MVMCP Dates Announced 
The party dates for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party have been announced. Tickets go on sale May 1 for both parties. As of yet, it hasn't been announced which dates will have advanced purchase discounts, or what those discounts will be. We will be sure to follow up with another news blurb as soon as prices are announced. Party dates are as follows: 
MNSSHP: September 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 23, 26, 28, 30; October 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 30, 31
MVMCP: November 10, 11, 14, 16, 20, 21, 30; December 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning homies*


----------



## keishashadow

thanks for the schedule mac!now, i guess we wait for HHN? when's that bad boy coming out? sorry to hear RL bogged u down - the nerve!
there's irony there as those side effects - no smoking, no sex without another pill 

evidently, somebody has messed with my computers type set must tell family-not April Fool's Day yet; even the #1 setting here is huge...as in my home page...only took me a 1/2 hour to notice...more coffee required pronto. 

hi lori! good trip?

barb 



only afraid of dolphins when in they're hanging with their homes in gangs









didja ever see this website make sure to play with the begin icon lol
http://www.angryalien.com/0804/jawsbunnies.asp


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> ok, i have been mia due to a personal problem the last 24 hours,



ahem.....your note? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macraven said:
			
		

> this one threw me for a loop.
> did not expect her in the top 3 for sign ins.....



me either.... (but she was pui...maybe that had something to do with it?) 






			
				macraven said:
			
		

> this was a given, knew she would be either #`1 or 2 in the new thread.



 


 

(i try not to disappoint my fans)






			
				macraven said:
			
		

> was surprised, thought tracie would be in position 1 or 2 not 4th......




again....that'd be TRICIA!  




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> well, the moving van pulled out of the driveway a lot sooner than i thought it would be....
> 
> that took me by surprise also
> and i paid the rent up to the 25th of the month........
> 
> i need a refund!!!



Didja see Janet runnin' after the movin' van cuz it packed up all her nanners??  What a sight!!  




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> ask brab what to do.
> she will know what to say............



When all else fails, break out the little white book.... has lotsa good lies in it  




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> due to all the smilies, i'll never get all posted with the quotes if i don't break it up and post this part now.



only reply to a page at a time  



macraven said:


> i went to church, i can't be all that evil.
> but my twin sissy sure is.
> she sat in the back pew and smoked in drank in church on sunday.
> i was totally embarrassed.
> at a sbc church to boot......



  




macraven said:


> does the stripes make my butt look fat?



 

and, to answer your question..."NO"  



macraven said:


> before i start surfing and until forensic files comes back on, i need to answer a question.
> 
> i leave on the 18th and will be gone 8 days



too much Jack apparently....and _surfing_?????

We will all miss you while you're gone....but you'll have a fab time and forget all about us.... 



macraven said:


> jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?
> 
> 
> i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent;\
> 
> 
> see youser in somew houres for monw










AlexandNessa said:


> Hey, Gemma, please stop logging in as Raven and posting under her screenname.  It's TOO CONFUSING FOR ME!!!!!



 



macraven said:


> what happened to fletcher and jennifer this morning......



dunno....wonder if Marcie's kids made it to skool on time tho???  We were up usual time.... Man...even our "back ups" didn't show up this morning.... new house...new routine?  



keishashadow said:


> evidently, somebody has messed with my computers type set must tell family-not April Fool's Day yet; even the #1 setting here is huge...as in my home page...only took me a 1/2 hour to notice...more coffee required pronto.
> 
> 
> barb
> 
> 
> 
> only afraid of dolphins when in they're hanging with their homes in gangs



So...your family does the April fools thing, huh???     Have you put your glasses on???  (Isn't that why we started using bigger font...for you and mac so ya didn't need yer glasses   )

I thought it was strange sharks were afraid of dolphins...but I guess any creature in "numbers" is scary...huh....


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> thanks for the schedule mac!now, i guess we wait for HHN? when's that bad boy coming out? sorry to hear RL bogged u down - the nerve!
> there's irony there as those side effects - no smoking, no sex without another pill
> 
> evidently, somebody has messed with my computers type set must tell family-not April Fool's Day yet; even the #1 setting here is huge...as in my home page...only took me a 1/2 hour to notice...more coffee required pronto.
> 
> hi lori! good trip?
> 
> barb
> 
> 
> 
> only afraid of dolphins when in they're hanging with their homes in gangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didja ever see this website make sure to play with the begin icon lol
> http://www.angryalien.com/0804/jawsbunnies.asp



Janet, your font is not huge on my 'puter!  I needed a magnifying glass to read it.

OK, here's my gag of the day.  I hate young, blissfully happy pregnant people.  They get on my nerves.  I do not need to be mailed your sonograms on a regular basis.  And I don't need to see pictures of you being tiny, tiny everywhere except for your little belly that is growing, but you just think is SOOOO HUGE!!!!  And, haven't I welcomed your baby enough when you first announced your pregnancy when you were about 2 days late and when I bought you a baby gift a month later and then when I just purchased something off your shower registry even though the baby isn't due till the end of July?  Yes, the title of my latest email this morning was "WELCOME LANDON JEREMY!!" with about 4 sonogram pictures attached.  Yes,  "welcome" but the baby won't be here for 4.5 months.  Second of all ... Landon?  You want a quarterback and you're giving your poor child the first name of Landon?  Landon?  Really?  Was that their "cute" way of announcing the baby name?  Frankly, I find Landon obnoxiously preppy, but then again, I don't have kids for a reason.  Am I really posting this on a message board?


----------



## keishashadow

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe -big fav in our house said it well
so long and thanks for all the fish 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojydNb3Lrrs


----------



## damo

Idol tonight.  Yay!  Apparently it is Beatles night.  Go Jason!  I might even vote (since I won't be able to do that once I get home).


----------



## coastermom

Hello all again ..

I did not come on last night as I was too tired and not feeling too well either . All this and my DD12 is going to be suspended from school to boot.   She borrowed a pen in school which had a laser pointer on it and that is considered a weapon. So off I go to see the dean today at 10 AM. Not only am I annoyed at her for being so dumb but I am just as annoyed at the school. Never mind the phone thing a few weeks ago but it really is just a pen that she borrowed and she didn't even know it was a weapon. AHHHH I need a  . I thought this was suppose to be getting better as they got older not WORSE ! 

So I also vote to STOP THE WORLD because I want off now too . 

I have got to get my stuff together now and I will post later to let everyone know how I did at  . I hope that it goes smoothly . 


Sharon I noticed in your pictures of the hotel room you had a slepnumber bed . Did you like it ? I have to say my number is anywhere between 45 and 50 and I am sleeping like a rock.  

My DD ,the older one ,did lego robotics and loved it   but it is not offered in our Catholic High Schools and she didn't like the public HS here . I know the legos are different but they are also run by the FIRST people.  

Off for now .... I'LL BE BACK ...


----------



## tlinus

*mac *- Glad to see you back!! Sorry about the problems - hope things are better now. Also loved the pui  

*barb *- Its spring sport season and soon I will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right along with you....3 kids on different baseball/softball teams. Frank actually has practice tomorrow night (first one), still waiting to hear from the girls coaches  KBean is going on her 8th year of softball but this year its for our local team, not the old team. Should be interesting. 

*patty *- WELCOME!!!!  Hope you enjoy it here as much as we do  

*katie *- you need to watch what you say now, huh?? or else   - spring break next week??

*janet *- We don't use citibank. You should open an ING account and transfer the money to that somehow. We don't have one, but my cousin does and she said they are so easy to use/get to your money. Their interest rates are pretty good too

*todd *-   for renewing your pass - hopefully you will be invited to a certain preview soon and of course let us know all about the ride

*lawrence *- Great job yesterday!!! Keep up the good work - we are here for support as well  

*penny *- How you doing? Thanks for keeping track. Hard to see myself in 4th place.....Tony better step it up a bit.

*mike *- You know how much we yak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we sure are glad that you are lurking. What a hectic schedule you have had - yeesh!!!! Be sure to keep us posted on how you are doing!

*sharon *- Hey there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and I like P-fin!!!

*tricia *- Good Luck Easter Bunny!!! 

*jodie *- Now I can see why Dumber is named Dumber. Losing out on the shift diff?? How sick was he really?? Pffft - I don't work outside the house, but I function everyday - no matter what. As far as your disdain for the newly prego - hey, you are entitled to your opinion, we live in a country where you can express yourself freely, go for it!!! For the record - I always got miffed by those strangers who felt it ok to touch my stomach   

*tammy *- thanks for asking about the basement - it was not as bad as last winter, so that was a bonus, but still a PITA to clean up  could you send me the cheat sheet too?? (I am pretty sure Barb sent it to you)

*lori *- glad to see you back jump on in and let us know how the weekend was, ok?

*allison *- hope you are feeling better today  

*mary *- hope you are feeling better soon as well  Sorry to hear about dd. Seems to me its not right and I would be as mad as all get out.....didn't she tell them she only BORROWED a PEN and the owner of said pen should be in trouble as he/she is the one who brought it to school to begin with?!?!?!?grrrrrrrrrr - let us know how you make out with the principal.

*damo *- Morning to you too!!! I may actually watch Idol tonight if its Beatles night!

I think that makes me all ketched up - need to go do some   Be back later, gaters!!!!


----------



## coastermom

Tracie ... I have the Cheat sheet were you looking for it or was Tammy ??  

Ok went to the  School to see the Dean of the grade and the AP. The school rules are that it is considered a weapon and that well as long as there was possion they have to suspend her . The AP was actually sympathatic with the situation as there were 6 kids involved and most of them said that my DD only had it for 5 min to write with .  There were other kids that were suspended longer and for more of a serious infraction . I am glad it wasn't her . She will have to spend the day with him for her suspension on Friday. It will come off her record at the end of the year and she will be OK with the high schools then . I was glad to hear that and happy to see that he had no idea who my DD was and told me that she has always done the right thing there and he was supprised to see that it was her . Made me feel better about the whole ordeal.
She was so nervous she almost cried  when he called her to come to the office to see us . It mad me feel a little sad that she was really that nervous being in his office. Everything is all better now but she is still going to be punished . Just on the principal of being suspended . 


Ok off to clean up a little and maybe get in a nap.  

Be back later .


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Janet, your font is not huge on my 'puter!  I needed a magnifying glass to read it.
> 
> OK, here's my gag of the day.  I hate young, blissfully happy pregnant people.  They get on my nerves.  I do not need to be mailed your sonograms on a regular basis.  And I don't need to see pictures of you being tiny, tiny everywhere except for your little belly that is growing, but you just think is SOOOO HUGE!!!!  And, haven't I welcomed your baby enough when you first announced your pregnancy when you were about 2 days late and when I bought you a baby gift a month later and then when I just purchased something off your shower registry even though the baby isn't due till the end of July?  Yes, the title of my latest email this morning was "WELCOME LANDON JEREMY!!" with about 4 sonogram pictures attached.  Yes,  "welcome" but the baby won't be here for 4.5 months.  Second of all ... Landon?  You want a quarterback and you're giving your poor child the first name of Landon?  Landon?  Really?  Was that their "cute" way of announcing the baby name?  Frankly, I find Landon obnoxiously preppy, but then again, I don't have kids for a reason.  Am I really posting this on a message board?



I agree...her font was small???  

This pregnant lady you rant of....friend? coworker? family?  Pregnant women tend to have horomones all over the place...they are just so excited (esp. if 1st child) and really have no idea how annoying they are....honest.  Best to keep your distance I guess?  Sorry you seem to get all "these" kind of people? (Brother too....) 



damo said:


> Idol tonight.  Yay!  Apparently it is Beatles night.  Go Jason!  I might even vote (since I won't be able to do that once I get home).



How are you going to vote?  Do you have landline in SC??  I know you can vote via cell in Canada....but can you use your Canadian cell to vote in US? 



tlinus said:


> *janet *- We don't use citibank. You should open an ING account and transfer the money to that somehow. We don't have one, but my cousin does and she said they are so easy to use/get to your money. Their interest rates are pretty good too



yep...I've heard that about ING accounts....they are very good....(but then again, it's overseas and of course their economy is doing better than ours right now....)  



tlinus said:


> *todd *-   for renewing your pass - hopefully you will be invited to a certain preview soon and of course let us know all about the ride



TODD....forgot to ask you...while you were on the phone renewing, didja make sure they have your current info for the newsletter and such? 



tlinus said:


> *sharon *- Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and I like P-fin!!!



And there would be your 'second'.....  



tlinus said:


> *tammy *-  could you send me the cheat sheet too?? (I am pretty sure Barb sent it to you)



 WHAT?!?  You've lived here a long time...YOU shouldn't need a cheat sheet....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tlinus said:


> *mary *- .....didn't she tell them she only BORROWED a PEN and the owner of said pen should be in trouble as he/she is the one who brought it to school to begin with?!?!?!?grrrrrrrrrr - let us know how you make out with the principal.



I agree 



coastermom said:


> Ok went to the  School to see the Dean of the grade and the AP. The school rules are that it is considered a weapon and that well as long as there was possion they have to suspend her . The AP was actually sympathatic with the situation as there were 6 kids involved and most of them said that my DD only had it for 5 min to write with .  There were other kids that were suspended longer and for more of a serious infraction . I am glad it wasn't her . She will have to spend the day with him for her suspension on Friday. It will come off her record at the end of the year and she will be OK with the high schools then . I was glad to hear that and happy to see that he had no idea who my DD was and told me that she has always done the right thing there and he was supprised to see that it was her . Made me feel better about the whole ordeal.
> She was so nervous she almost cried  when he called her to come to the office to see us . It mad me feel a little sad that she was really that nervous being in his office. Everything is all better now but she is still going to be punished . Just on the principal of being suspended .


That was quick!  Glad they 'took it easier' on her...especially if she didn't know it was a 'weapon'....how again is a laser pen a weapon?    Anyhow....lesson learned: bring yer own pen!   In my eyes, a minor (needless) offense and it sounds like she got the beegeezus scared outta her...so, the end of the year, it comes off her record....all will be right!


----------



## damo

coastermom said:


> Tracie ... I have the Cheat sheet were you looking for it or was Tammy ??
> 
> Ok went to the  School to see the Dean of the grade and the AP. The school rules are that it is considered a weapon and that well as long as there was possion they have to suspend her . The AP was actually sympathatic with the situation as there were 6 kids involved and most of them said that my DD only had it for 5 min to write with .  There were other kids that were suspended longer and for more of a serious infraction . I am glad it wasn't her . She will have to spend the day with him for her suspension on Friday. It will come off her record at the end of the year and she will be OK with the high schools then . I was glad to hear that and happy to see that he had no idea who my DD was and told me that she has always done the right thing there and he was supprised to see that it was her . Made me feel better about the whole ordeal.
> She was so nervous she almost cried  when he called her to come to the office to see us . It mad me feel a little sad that she was really that nervous being in his office. Everything is all better now but she is still going to be punished . Just on the principal of being suspended .
> 
> 
> Ok off to clean up a little and maybe get in a nap.
> 
> Be back later .



I guess they just have to follow the rules.  I remember when my son got suspended for a day because he had wrote in a note something stupid about "getting rid of the girls".  Well, he was only ten and it was just a figure of speech and he is the most placid kid you could ever meet.  However, rules are rules and he served his sentence.  It was funny because he, too, had to spend the day in the principal's office and the teachers would come in and tease him because he was such a goody goody.  It is funny now that we look back at it but it wasn't funny then.


----------



## yankeepenny

cross your fingers! Job interview wednesday!


----------



## bubba's mom

Here's your cliffnotes:

Fri/Sat:

*mac *had a bathroom "incident" and needed an electrician
her son had a birthday and gave his girlfriend (on HIS birthday) a promise ring....even tho he is currently unemployed  

*Tammy *was still having backpain...but did a great ketchup job and is current  

*Mary *(& her DH too now!) both love their new sleepnumber beds.  Mary's birthday was the same day as Marcie's son Matt.

*KFed *hates writing papers....shortest rant EVER! And her fiancee Matt turned the BIG 2-4! (still trying to figure out the 'big' part!)

*Jodie *& Mike got a new Tempur Pedic bed...and christened it properly   .  (Then after they got it, "Murphy" sent them a coupon)  Jodie still hates the dentist.  She tried to wake the house at 3:25AM    She still hates working with FUGs and RIPs.  She also needs $6K to redo the kitchen she hates.  Oh...and she had a sore arm Thurs. from a tetnus shot! 

*Fletch *rode his bike to work.

*Janet *is looking for Mr. DIS-bar. She went to the eye doctor to get her eyeballs poked...not good results   ...AND, she learned to multiquote  

*Jennifer *& her son went to see Hairspray....altho, she's been MIA last couple days? 

*Lawrence *got his desktop back up and running while fighting off bronchitis.....now he's tryin' to quit smokin!

*Tricia *and bacon & eggs for dinner and it didn't agree with her...Daniel offered her "draw draw berry" medicine     She is also STILL trying to work that 40% off coupon from WDW.  She made her OBGYN appt. and is now out Easter Bunny shopping.

*Penny *wants to know who's eaten at Rose & Crown and Artist Point at WDW.  She and DH ordered chinese to go and they got fried shrimp with the heads & tails still attached!  

*Penny & Tricia *talked about Carl Edwards and Penny promptly removed Tricia from the Christmas card list....then they gossiped about Robbie Gordon (while educating me along the way....) 

*Alison *got snow, but the skool barricaded the kids inside and wouldn't let them out to play.  She posted a pic of her and her sis at UO.  She's also looking for wing recipe at Lone Palm Airport....yummie wings!!

*Rose *had Chrissy home sick. Her Dad almost didn't get released from the hospital, but Ma sprung him!!  She also got a heartbreaking email from a 'friend' ending their friendship  

*Sharon *& her DH went to James' Robotics competition...she got a sleepnumber bed and posted pix of the "pink" James...  

*damo *is in SC while her home in Canada was getting a storm  

*Tracie* was "Beanless" Friday nite...but didn't pui   (Don't worry....Sharon made up for it!) 

*Wendy *is up to 20lbs...and she accidentally slept in her bra!  She found the Captn, needs a new coffee grinder, had the urge to throw her pc out the window, and didn't finish paying her bills....Mr. Wendy did it.  She was also wondering if anyone ordered from Edible Arrangements?

*Marcie *is trying to get out of jury duty...I think.... 

We are still trying to figure out *DM's *location.....




Sunday notes:

Big morning of discussing indoor tanning....

*Jodie *booked her airfare for HHN   This is the first time in 9 yrs. she will have off for Easter.  She started a private fantasy basketball march madness league...she'll link you....

*Penny *had DH bring her home a cold   and she also lost our baseball pix from before...tell her your pro baseball team.

*Todd* & an ill *Alison *went to bed together....  

*Alison's *wedding anniversary is on Easter. AND, she was pui and we didn't even know it  

*Wendy *had a date nite Saturday at the Pasta House.  They got fish.  Then they went Easter basket shopping  

*Janet's *son won/advanced in the Super Smash Bros. WII competition....  

*mac *is waiting to buy airfare.  Keeps going up   This is the first year she won't be home for Easter cuz of visiting her brother in Hawaii (which, I wouldn't mind visiting Hawaii with all the snow SHE has!)  She contacted the realtor and we moved to our new home early   

*Tammy *yelled at us for yakin' too much cuz she was tryin' to ketchup  

*Sharon *posted (not under influence this time) of more pix of James' competition.....  

*Marcie's *DH stumbled off ski lift and managed to get HER thumb hurt...she's in a splint  

We have tanning rooms in the new house AND 2 huge hot water heaters....hopefully I'll be movin' my bed in tonite....the couch was NOT comfy  



Hope that helps ya homes....it was rather quiet around here this weekend..... 


ETA: that was great timing!! I JUST finished posting this when they called me for my car....inspection passed


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> cross your fingers! Job interview wednesday!




good luck!!!  



















Sorry...don't got any more fingers


----------



## AlexandNessa

bubba's mom said:


> Here's your cliffnotes:
> 
> Fri/Sat:
> 
> *mac *had a bathroom "incident" and needed an electrician
> her son had a birthday and gave his girlfriend (on HIS birthday) a promise ring....even tho he is currently unemployed
> 
> *Tammy *was still having backpain...but did a great ketchup job and is current
> 
> *Mary *(& her DH too now!) both love their new sleepnumber beds.  Mary's birthday was the same day as Marcie's son Matt.
> 
> *KFed *hates writing papers....shortest rant EVER! And her fiancee Matt turned the BIG 2-4! (still trying to figure out the 'big' part!)
> 
> *Jodie *& Mike got a new Tempur Pedic bed...and christened it properly   .  (Then after they got it, "Murphy" sent them a coupon)  Jodie still hates the dentist.  She tried to wake the house at 3:25AM    She still hates working with FUGs and RIPs.  She also needs $6K to redo the kitchen she hates.  Oh...and she had a sore arm Thurs. from a tetnus shot!
> 
> *Fletch *rode his bike to work.
> 
> *Janet *is looking for Mr. DIS-bar. She went to the eye doctor to get her eyeballs poked...not good results   ...AND, she learned to multiquote
> 
> *Jennifer *& her son went to see Hairspray....altho, she's been MIA last couple days?
> 
> *Lawrence *got his desktop back up and running while fighting off bronchitis.....now he's tryin' to quit smokin!
> 
> *Tricia *and bacon & eggs for dinner and it didn't agree with her...Daniel offered her "draw draw berry" medicine     She is also STILL trying to work that 40% off coupon from WDW.  She made her OBGYN appt. and is now out Easter Bunny shopping.
> 
> *Penny *wants to know who's eaten at Rose & Crown and Artist Point at WDW.  She and DH ordered chinese to go and they got fried shrimp with the heads & tails still attached!
> 
> *Penny & Tricia *talked about Carl Edwards and Penny promptly removed Tricia from the Christmas card list....then they gossiped about Robbie Gordon (while educating me along the way....)
> 
> *Alison *got snow, but the skool barricaded the kids inside and wouldn't let them out to play.  She posted a pic of her and her sis at UO.  She's also looking for wing recipe at Lone Palm Airport....yummie wings!!
> 
> *Rose *had Chrissy home sick. Her Dad almost didn't get released from the hospital, but Ma sprung him!!  She also got a heartbreaking email from a 'friend' ending their friendship
> 
> *Sharon *& her DH went to James' Robotics competition...she got a sleepnumber bed and posted pix of the "pink" James...
> 
> *damo *is in SC while her home in Canada was getting a storm
> 
> *Tracie* was "Beanless" Friday nite...but didn't pui   (Don't worry....Sharon made up for it!)
> 
> *Wendy *is up to 20lbs...and she accidentally slept in her bra!  She found the Captn, needs a new coffee grinder, had the urge to throw her pc out the window, and didn't finish paying her bills....Mr. Wendy did it.  She was also wondering if anyone ordered from Edible Arrangements?
> 
> *Marcie *is trying to get out of jury duty...I think....
> 
> We are still trying to figure out *DM's *location.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday notes:
> 
> Big morning of discussing indoor tanning....
> 
> *Jodie *booked her airfare for HHN   This is the first time in 9 yrs. she will have off for Easter.  She started a private fantasy basketball march madness league...she'll link you....
> 
> *Penny *had DH bring her home a cold   and she also lost our baseball pix from before...tell her your pro baseball team.
> 
> *Todd* & an ill *Alison *went to bed together....
> 
> *Alison's *wedding anniversary is on Easter. AND, she was pui and we didn't even know it
> 
> *Wendy *had a date nite Saturday at the Pasta House.  They got fish.  Then they went Easter basket shopping
> 
> *Janet's *son won/advanced in the Super Smash Bros. WII competition....
> 
> *mac *is waiting to buy airfare.  Keeps going up   This is the first year she won't be home for Easter cuz of visiting her brother in Hawaii (which, I wouldn't mind visiting Hawaii with all the snow SHE has!)  She contacted the realtor and we moved to our new home early
> 
> *Tammy *yelled at us for yakin' too much cuz she was tryin' to ketchup
> 
> *Sharon *posted (not under influence this time) of more pix of James' competition.....
> 
> *Marcie's *DH stumbled off ski lift and managed to get HER thumb hurt...she's in a splint
> 
> We have tanning rooms in the new house AND 2 huge hot water heaters....hopefully I'll be movin' my bed in tonite....the couch was NOT comfy
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps ya homes....it was rather quiet around here this weekend.....
> 
> 
> ETA: that was great timing!! I JUST finished posting this when they called me for my car....inspection passed




Oh-my-good-Lord.      You are my hero!

Good luck on your job interview, Penny!

P.S.  Really, really, I know I'm going to burn.  I'm evil to be annoyed at my cousin's wife.  Perhaps my exhaustion and annoyance would be better explained if I told you this makes time #4 that I've had to tell her that she _cannot _send her umpteen sonogram pictures to my work email.  She doesn't zip them, and they come across as huge files.  Huge files are always flagged by the server.  Her friggin excitement is going to get me fired.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Huge files are always flagged by the server.  Her friggin excitement is going to get me fired.



Did you tell HER this???  Tell her if she gets you fired, and you can't afford to keep your home, tell her you are moving in with them  

Maybe that'll make her stop


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Coastermom: I am a  , and yes, rules must be followed.  Of course the stories that the students say are listened to, and that usually results in a lesser sentence, as it did in your DD's case.  Great to hear it will also be taken off of her record at the end of the year!  No worries, but it's good to hear that some students are still nervous and intimidated about going to the principal's office.  That's nto so true for all students nowadays.

Barb: I guess P-Fin is a winner  

Tlinus: Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## AlexandNessa

bubba's mom said:


> Did you tell HER this???  Tell her if she gets you fired, and you can't afford to keep your home, tell her you are moving in with them
> 
> Maybe that'll make her stop



Yes, but she is too excited to care.


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I know you thought I'd never find you again!   

Not sure what the deal was there.  I did notice that Phantom had given the link to the new thread, but didn't realize that the old one was closed.  So I just kept getting that there were no new posts and continued merrily along my way!   

After a bit, I realized this didn't make sense, so went to the Universal Board directly (I never do this - just link from my User CP) and found the 3 thread.  I read the 4 pages or so that I'd missed, and since I didn't have a chance to reply then, I just subscribed.  

Only to find out that it evidently didn't work, because I STILL kept getting that there were no new replies, but when I went in, I'd missed several pages!  

So anyways, you all can relax now.  I've stumbled over here and hopefully now that I'm replying, I'll get the notifications!

WELCOME pfin!!!!!!  Yeah, just what we need - more young'uns to make us feel old!    (Just kidding, in case that's not obvious!)

Thumb is doing better today.  Seems like as long as I take Motrin and keep it taped, it's okay.  It doesn't hurt to move the thumb as a whole, just to try to bend it at all.  So now I'm down to an ace bandage, which keeps it from bending.  It's still swollen, purple and painful, but definitely improving!   

In case you were wondering which things are virtually impossible to do without a thumb, they include opening anything that requires pulling with both hands (seemed like everything for dinner last night, Ziploc bags, etc.) and stupid bra straps.  Sorry, but there's no way to do it other than to hook the bra and then wiggle into it!  Yeah, great visual, right?!  All I can say is Thank Goodness it's my left hand!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I'm at work so I have to keep the posts somewhat short in case someone comes back.  Boss is out of town  and everyone else is at a meeting, but who knows for how long!  Incidentally, I did tell the boss about the jury duty and he and nearly everyone else around here seem to think the odds are that you'll be there maybe one of the 4 days.  As far as making up work, I pretty much told him I'd do what I could that week, (so if I miss a day, I can make it up Friday easily), but if I miss more, then I'd just let him know and he could deduct the hours and not pay me.  He was pretty much like "whatever, we'll worry about it then", so I'm just going with what I said!

Anyways, I'm amazed that the school would suspend someone for a stupid laser pointer - especially if they weren't the one to bring it in in the first place and they were a good student.  After what we've gone through in our old district, it seems like it takes a WHOLE lot to get you suspended.  If anyone would like to read my very retro thread (from over 3 years ago) of our ordeal when Matt was in 7th grade, here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=716968

Basic summary for those of you who don't want to was that a kid brought a knife into class, held it against Matt's throat, but because the boy was "only kidding"  he only got suspended for like a week.  There was much more to the story, but I was just quite confused by the whole "zero tolerance" for weapons.  

Had a similar problem in Eric's school (in a different district).  In third grade, there was a boy in their class who would lose his temper (this was in a gifted program!) and bite people.  After it happened the third time (twice to his best friend), the parents were in a bit of an uproar.  Generally the kid just got sent home for the rest of the day.  Just fairly ridiculous!  They never did actually "suspend" the kid - even after several fights after that.  And lucky Eric ended up with this kid in his class every year from 2nd to 5th grade.  Fortunately he never had a problem with him - probably because he was smart enough to never go near him.  

But I guess I haven't had the same experiences with the schools enforcing the rules!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> where do you come up with those great pics???
> they are a hoot.


Google.


----------



## marciemi

Wow - I just went through and read my thread again.  Final summary was that both boys ended up back and school, and one even was on Matt's basketball team that year.  He never had a problem with them again, but it certainly wasn't the weapon=expulsion stuff you always read about with the kid who accidentally had a plastic butter knife in his lunch or whatever!

Anyways, I'm trying to catch back up here.  Penny - I guess I didn't remember that you were looking for a new job.  Are you the one who quit the last one just a month or so ago?  I remember someone talking about it!  Good luck on the interview!  And how are you coming on the books?  Finished them all yet?  I'm on about my 10th time through them, although I just bought the 3rd one yesterday and DS has claimed it so I have to grab and read it whenever he's not looking!

Jodie - I understand what you mean about the pics.  I have a friend who's pregnant and has set up a blog so you can go see the weekly pictures of how "fat" she's getting.  Told her my belly is much fatter and I'm not pregnant.  Not surprisingly, I wasn't the first person to tell her that!  Yes, it's exciting, and yes the technology is so much further than it was when I had my kids, but ultrasounds still look like blobs to me!

But I agree to at least tell her to keep it to your home account so you don't get in trouble at work.  That should be TOO hard for her to understand, no matter how thrilled she is!

Okay, I'm scrolling through.  Jury duty - I did call the audiologist who told me that the docs don't like to write anything for it.  I explained that I wasn't looking for an excuse, but more of an explanation and she said she'd look into it.  She recommended I say "What?" a lot!   

Sharon - I'm sorry I never got to respond regarding your pics.  Just awesome!  I can't believe that with that few girls on the squad, they could talk the boys into hot pink, but maybe that's just me!     Sounds like a lot of fun.  I can't believe they don't do anything like that around here.


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Okay, I know you thought I'd never find you again!
> 
> So anyways, you all can relax now.  I've stumbled over here and hopefully now that I'm replying, I'll get the notifications!




Don't fret Marcie...we knew we wouldn't lose you.... 

Glad to hear thumb isn't as hurtful....  




marciemi said:


> Jodie - I understand what you mean about the pics.  I have a friend who's pregnant and has set up a blog so you can go see the weekly pictures of how "fat" she's getting.  *Told her my belly is much fatter and I'm not pregnant.*  Not surprisingly, I wasn't the first person to tell her that!



 



			
				marciemi said:
			
		

> But I agree to at least tell her to keep it to your home account so you don't get in trouble at work.  That should be TOO hard for her to understand, no matter how thrilled she is!



 Now JODIE...here's an idea....guessing you can't change your work email address, so email her and tell her you no longer have access to that email account, and give her another one.  It doesn't matter if you need to create a new one JUST FOR HER...that way, when you got mail, it's either from her or spam...ya won't haveta worry.  Just give her another email to replace the work one with....you'll have to put your foot down eventually...you don't want to get fired.... 



			
				marciemi said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm scrolling through.  Jury duty - I did call the audiologist who told me that the docs don't like to write anything for it.  I explained that I wasn't looking for an excuse, but more of an explanation and she said she'd look into it.  *She recommended I say "What?" a lot*!




 huh?


----------



## keishashadow

marci - what's that, cannot hear you , stupid rooles...shamefully, i've never been called for jury duty, nor would i want to serve since it'd take hours to get in & out of town.

barb - heck of a summary

pfin it is 

penny - more mummy dust thrown ur way!

jodie -  , guess u have to be there to "get it"; peeps get soo excited lol

mary - sorry to hear, think administrator are caught between a rock & hard place with all the kooks...still; a bit much IMO 

back from groceries, got my ham for Easter, drug better half along to carry the monster too who knew they made them so big?

barb does good notes, i nominate her for secretary of the thread


----------



## coastermom

So now that our excitement is over for today I was wondering ??Anyone know of a nice ,clean hotel near Bush Gardens in VA?? I think it is Bush Gardens Europe now .  ... I am going to plan out our summer trips this year and looking around for a nice place to stay. We haven't been to that area in a long time so any advice?? 


I am feeling better today and wondering if the eyes aren't really PINK  anymore can I return to work? I don't really want to be out too much longer I only work 3 days a week and well NYC is out of educational money so they really haven't been calling. The doctor did say about 48 hours. 

Penny good luck with the interview ...I am sure you will do fine  



I guess the schools can not be too careful these days but a laser pointer is a weapon  ?? And what gets me is where did this kid get SIX OF THEM ??? ... Anywho it is over and I need to just relax now I think  a trip to      starbucks is in order soon . 


Running to do  because I need to clean my pillow case evey night now because of the DAM PINK EYE  . Ok my rant is over again .


See ya all tonight if I can keep my self up past 9 PM .


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> marci - what's that, cannot hear you



 


 




			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> back from groceries, got my ham for Easter, drug better half along to carry the monster too who knew they made them so big?



Hear that everyone??  JANET IS MAKIN' US EASTER DINNER......bring yer appetites  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> barb does good notes, i nominate her for secretary of the thread



Oh no you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


(was just doing a homie a favor )  Which...got me thinking...come the end of June, we'll be missing: Alison, me, Janet and then Lori....gonna be awful quiet around here.....Tricia? Mac? Jodie? Tracie? Jennifer? Wendy? You all up to the challege of keeping busy and not missing us too much?  



coastermom said:


> Anyone know of a nice ,clean hotel near Bush Gardens in VA??
> 
> I am feeling better today and wondering if the eyes aren't really PINK  anymore can I return to work?   The doctor did say about 48 hours.



Mary....haven't been to BGVA since I was a kid...don't remember IT, let alone hotels...sorry....

Glad you are feeling better.... when Bubba had his pinkeye (all them years ago) the doctor told me that as soon as you start the eyedrops (cuz they are antibiotics) you are not contagious....You should be fine to go back to work...24 hrs. is up anyway....


----------



## bubba's mom

RATS!!!  I owe you all a story...don't I???

(sorry...forgot...again!  )

Okay...here goes.  

On Sunday early afternoon, I mention to Bubba about getting his chores done (because he didn't do anything but lay around and play a little on Saturday and Sunday was looking to be the same   )  

He tends to let his "once a week" chores 'go' till Saturday...which are: clean his room up (which, only takes 5 minutes cuz he really doesn't "mess it up") ,vacuum the living/dining room, sweep kitchen floor and vacuum his room and the hallway upstairs.  (None of these areas are big, and if I would do it [and we all know how much more thorough a mother is than a 9 yr old], it would take me 10-15 minutes.)   

Well...you guessed it...he bellyached about it.  I told him we all have things we don't _want _to do...but _have _to do so our household functions.  I explained we have to eat, we need clean clothes...etc... Well, he got the bright idea that grocery shopping was easier than vacuuming...       So, I made him an offer: I'd do all his sweeping and vacuuming IF he went to the grocery store for me....Sort of a "chore swap" if you will 

He looked at me with a blank face and said, "But I can't drive."

I said, "I'll drive you."

He replied, "I don't have enough money."

My reply:"I'll pay.  I will drive you and pay, but that is it.  YOU are pushing the cart.  Using the shopping list and getting things off the shelf and putting them in the cart.  Scanning and bagging everything.  Putting everything in the car AND bringing it all into the house."

"Okay." he says. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...off we go.

He checks the list (which, I write up the items I need in the order they are in the store...when you have been going to the same store every week for 14 years, you have a tendency to have the store "memorized"   ) and the first thing he needs is 3 oranges.... not 3 BAGS, but 3 INDIVIDUAL oranges.

Not a problem...sorta.  He finds the 'bags' and it took him a few minutes to locate the individual ones _behind _him. 

  Then, I tell him what he is looking for (but, do not touch any....)

Okay...after 'finding' 3 oranges, and it taking 5 minutes (literally), I decide that it might be interesting to find out how long this whole ordeal is going to take.  Normally, I am in and out of the store in 45 minutes.

So, we go through the store....he kept trying to zigzag all over the place, and I had to keep reminding him the shopping list was 'in order' he would come across the items in the store.  

He did very well....even ordered lunchmeat  

Got milk and finished up.  

We get to the self-scan checkout..luckily it's not busy, and a scannin' he goes.  The scanner said "The lane is nearly full.  Please proceed to the end and bag some of your items."  Well, the confused look on his face was   Told him to do what it said.  (Reminded him to get paper, not plastic.)  

He did a good job bagging the food...(had to remind him to keep the cold stuff together tho.) I must admit, I probably looked like the meanest Mom in the world..just standing there while my little boy was doing all the work!   I did apologize to the lady behind me and explained we were "swapping chores" that day....she thought it was funny and a great idea...she wasn't in any hurry.... thank goodness!!

By the time he was finished bagging everything and getting it all into the cart...I checked the stopwatch time that I had set on my phone (after taking 5 minutes to pick out 3 oranges   )...we were in the store 1 hour 20 minutes   (took twice as long with him doing it...but for NOT knowing where anything in the store is...he did real well.... i was proud of him  )

Then, we got home and he unpacked the car.  DH put the groceries away (as he usually does) and I asked Bubba if grocery shopping was better than vacuuming.  He said yes...and I reminded him, that in the time it took for him to go shopping, he could have done ALL his chores 3 times and still had time to have a buddy over to play  

Wonder what will happen next weekend  



Hope that wasn't terribly boring...but, it was comical...I had a great time!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> RATS!!!  I owe you all a story...don't I???
> 
> (sorry...forgot...again!  )
> 
> Okay...here goes.
> 
> On Sunday early afternoon, I mention to Bubba about getting his chores done (because he didn't do anything but lay around and play a little on Saturday and Sunday was looking to be the same   )
> 
> He tends to let his "once a week" chores 'go' till Saturday...which are: clean his room up (which, only takes 5 minutes cuz he really doesn't "mess it up") ,vacuum the living/dining room, sweep kitchen floor and vacuum his room and the hallway upstairs.  (None of these areas are big, and if I would do it [and we all know how much more thorough a mother is than a 9 yr old], it would take me 10-15 minutes.)
> 
> Well...you guessed it...he bellyached about it.  I told him we all have things we don't _want _to do...but _have _to do so our household functions.  I explained we have to eat, we need clean clothes...etc... Well, he got the bright idea that grocery shopping was easier than vacuuming...       So, I made him an offer: I'd do all his sweeping and vacuuming IF he went to the grocery store for me....Sort of a "chore swap" if you will
> 
> He looked at me with a blank face and said, "But I can't drive."
> 
> I said, "I'll drive you."
> 
> He replied, "I don't have enough money."
> 
> My reply:"I'll pay.  I will drive you and pay, but that is it.  YOU are pushing the cart.  Using the shopping list and getting things off the shelf and putting them in the cart.  Scanning and bagging everything.  Putting everything in the car AND bringing it all into the house."
> 
> "Okay." he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...off we go.
> 
> He checks the list (which, I write up the items I need in the order they are in the store...when you have been going to the same store every week for 14 years, you have a tendency to have the store "memorized"   ) and the first thing he needs is 3 oranges.... not 3 BAGS, but 3 INDIVIDUAL oranges.
> 
> Not a problem...sorta.  He finds the 'bags' and it took him a few minutes to locate the individual ones _behind _him.
> 
> Then, I tell him what he is looking for (but, do not touch any....)
> 
> Okay...after 'finding' 3 oranges, and it taking 5 minutes (literally), I decide that it might be interesting to find out how long this whole ordeal is going to take.  Normally, I am in and out of the store in 45 minutes.
> 
> So, we go through the store....he kept trying to zigzag all over the place, and I had to keep reminding him the shopping list was 'in order' he would come across the items in the store.
> 
> He did very well....even ordered lunchmeat
> 
> Got milk and finished up.
> 
> We get to the self-scan checkout..luckily it's not busy, and a scannin' he goes.  The scanner said "The lane is nearly full.  Please proceed to the end and bag some of your items."  Well, the confused look on his face was   Told him to do what it said.  (Reminded him to get paper, not plastic.)
> 
> He did a good job bagging the food...(had to remind him to keep the cold stuff together tho.) I must admit, I probably looked like the meanest Mom in the world..just standing there while my little boy was doing all the work!   I did apologize to the lady behind me and explained we were "swapping chores" that day....she thought it was funny and a great idea...she wasn't in any hurry.... thank goodness!!
> 
> By the time he was finished bagging everything and getting it all into the cart...I checked the stopwatch time that I had set on my phone (after taking 5 minutes to pick out 3 oranges   )...we were in the store 1 hour 20 minutes   (took twice as long with him doing it...but for NOT knowing where anything in the store is...he did real well.... i was proud of him  )
> 
> Then, we got home and he unpacked the car.  DH put the groceries away (as he usually does) and I asked Bubba if grocery shopping was better than vacuuming.  He said yes...and I reminded him, that in the time it took for him to go shopping, he could have done ALL his chores 3 times and still had time to have a buddy over to play
> 
> Wonder what will happen next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that wasn't terribly boring...but, it was comical...I had a great time!



*Atleast you can get buba to do something for you Barb my two Ds's won't even clean thier room until we do alot of yelling and don't even get me started on the oldest going on 17 and acts like a 3 year old and wants to run the streets with his buddies  and you think he give old dad a break nope mister almost 17 likes to think he is already an adult and tell me what to do and I just sit back and tell him I have done more in my lifetime than he will ever think of and after calming down day dream bout how close it is till we come to Orlando    *


----------



## bubba's mom

Do your sons get an allowance Lawrence?

I need to teach my son that there are some things you HAVE to do to make a household run....and take responsibility for these things.  His allowance is for doing them and teaching him about money.  When he misses 1 chore for the day, he doesn't get paid for that entire day!

I'm sure you can think up an 'incentive' system for their chores..... either that, or they are gonna be looking at the inside walls for a long time.  

My son has learned 'respect' and we expect him to exhibit it each and every day.  Matter of fact, one day Bubba made an off the cuff comment to me and apparently the 'tone' and 'attitude' of it didn't sit well with DH...   I thought it was fine...but DH is BIG on Bubba respecting adults (and others)..with not only his words, but his actions too.

Must be doin' something right, I have gotten compliments on how 'good' a child he is.... 

I do try to make sure I know his thoughts on things...I want to know what is going thru his head...kinda like 'his side of the story'   I feel communication is an important part of raising a good kid....something my Mom didn't have with me.  Everytime I had something to say, she'd say, "I don't want to hear any backtalk"   (Try to learn from Ma's mistakes...and I must be cuz even Ma says I'm doing a good job w/ Bubba...even better than she did w/ us   )


----------



## bubba's mom

I'm goin' to Tricia's for Easter morning!!  She must have hit the jackpot Easter bunny shopping  

She didn't wake anyone or say goodbye to anyone before she started her busy day today.....she's gonna be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tonite


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Do your sons get an allowance Lawrence?
> 
> I need to teach my son that there are some things you HAVE to do to make a household run....and take responsibility for these things.  His allowance is for doing them and teaching him about money.  When he misses 1 chore for the day, he doesn't get paid for that entire day!
> 
> I'm sure you can think up an 'incentive' system for their chores..... either that, or they are gonna be looking at the inside walls for a long time.
> 
> My son has learned 'respect' and we expect him to exhibit it each and every day.  Matter of fact, one day Bubba made an off the cuff comment to me and apparently the 'tone' and 'attitude' of it didn't sit well with DH...   I thought it was fine...but DH is BIG on Bubba respecting adults (and others)..with not only his words, but his actions too.
> 
> Must be doin' something right, I have gotten compliments on how 'good' a child he is....
> 
> I do try to make sure I know his thoughts on things...I want to know what is going thru his head...kinda like 'his side of the story'   I feel communication is an important part of raising a good kid....something my Mom didn't have with me.  Everytime I had something to say, she'd say, "I don't want to hear any backtalk"   (Try to learn from Ma's mistakes...and I must be cuz even Ma says I'm doing a good job w/ Bubba...even better than she did w/ us   )



*No they don't get an allowance for that reason they don't want to work for it and my mil is at fault for that cause the oldest ds is her pick and is given what ever he wants and the youngest if he asks her for anything she screams at him but I told her all this will come back and haunt her  *


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *No they don't get an allowance for that reason they don't want to work for it and my mil is at fault for that cause the oldest ds is her pick and is given what ever he wants and the youngest if he asks her for anything she screams at him but I told her all this will come back and haunt her  *



No offense Lawrence...but your MIL needs to step aside and let you parent your kids.  They aren't learning anything except Grandma will give them whatever they want  

OR...try this...your younger son can earn more money that Grandma is dishin' out to the older one if he is responsible and can handle chores...  

I say, if she really wants to give them something, have HER pay them for their chores....or bank it  

I have a friend whose MIL tries to be a parent to her kids...it's not pretty in her household.  Her daughters are 14 & 15 and she tried to teach them chores...for example, cleaning windows.  The MIL will hear none of it   She just accuses my friend of being a bad mother...MAKING her girls clean the house.... Well, how does she expect them to LEARN to keep a house if she doesn't expose them to it???  I just be a good friend and give her my ear and my shoulder    ...sad situation she's in....  (oh, and her MIL lives in MIL apartment attached to the other side of their garage   )


----------



## yankeepenny

why is that you can shread paper and when you go to empty it you end up with crap all over the d@mn floor!




the meat counter at the grocery store the day you want steak has stuff that looks like ww2 surplus!




you put too little laundry soap in, the clothes are not clean, put in a  little extra, you gotta rinse twice!




you donate just once to a charity after a chatistrophic event.Tsunami xmas day anyone? your name gets passed around faster than a fake 100 dollar bill.


----------



## KStarfish82

AlexandNessa said:


> One more thing .... Katie, are you OK?  It would seem you are locked in the basement.  Don't forget to rub the lotion on your skin and put it in the bucket ....



I think she meant the cat....but what a post?!?!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> why is that you can shread paper and when you go to empty it you end up with crap all over the d@mn floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the meat counter at the grocery store the day you want steak has stuff that looks like ww2 surplus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you put too little laundry soap in, the clothes are not clean, put in a  little extra, you gotta rinse twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you donate just once to a charity after a chatistrophic event.Tsunami xmas day anyone? your name gets passed around faster than a fake 100 dollar bill.



Sorry you're having a bad day....maybe some adult beverage make you feel better?  



KStarfish82 said:


> I think she meant the cat....but what a post?!?!


----------



## Metro West

I'm proud of myself today. From the hours of 7am and 3:30pm, I only had three cigarettes at those were at lunch. I'm trying to cut back so I don't have to worry about the smoking ban coming in July and then I'll try to quit completely. But...first things first.


----------



## keishashadow

all this talk about NOT smoking makes me want to fire one up  jk; keep us posted guys it's hard...took me more attempts than i care to remember. 

youngest DS was feeling yucky last night, came home literally green after skool...stomach virus i suppose.  Gave him some immodium & tucked him in on the couch...he's been sleeping for over 2 hours...through the dogs barking, phone ringing...so much sickness still around-weird.

barb  quality time in the market - who knew? anyone else have a hubby who get frisky when u shop ; i get annoyed spending the money on food...where's the fun in that? bubba's going to be a great catch for some lucky girl...a long time in the future (she better like Florida )

well, what's up with this month?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ran out of money & still bills to pay ; into my vacation stash i trudge


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> why is that you can shread paper and when you go to empty it you end up with crap all over the d@mn floor!



This drives me CRAZY at work.  It really is the shredder.  We had one that was fine - it might drop a few pieces but that was it.  It broke and we got a new one.  I don't care if you empty this thing after each piece you shred, half of it ends up not in the bin and then sticks all over the outside and bottom of it, and of course then falls to the floor as you walk to empty it.  We really need to invest in a dustbuster for the office - once garage sale season kicks off, I'll start keeping my eyes open!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> youngest DS was feeling yucky last night, came home literally green after skool...stomach virus i suppose.  Gave him some immodium & tucked him in on the couch...he's been sleeping for over 2 hours...through the dogs barking, phone ringing...so much sickness still around-weird.



Oldest DS called to say he'd need a ride home after jazz band today because his girlfriend went home sick.  By the time I picked him up, he was complaining about how sick he was.  Wow - what are the odds?!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I'm proud of myself today. From the hours of 7am and 3:30pm, I only had three cigarettes at those were at lunch. I'm trying to cut back so I don't have to worry about the smoking ban coming in July and then I'll try to quit completely. But...first things first.



*Thats great metro you got me beat by 1 and have to say think I am doing good when you consider that by this time of day I usually have 1 pack smoked and started on the second  *


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Good idea swapping me french guys!!!  Do I have any points yet?



Glad you approve.  We didn't know what else to do while you were away.  I think Carpentier has 100 points or so.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Blame it on the trouble makers breaking in the new place early.   We had to move out of the old place early & sign the papers here to keep them out of jail.     Someday Mac's just going to have to make an example out of them & let them see how they like spending the night with the other criminals.  *



   



Akdar said:


> I just can't keep up with you people
> I haven't been here since Friday, had a 22 hour day Friday with my day job and a sound gig in Allentown (about an hour drive).  (From the time I got up at 5:30AM Friday until I got home and into bed Sat at 3:30AM).  Anyway, then I had a long session in the studio Saturday, and yesterday I had a Gospel band with a 9 member choir, haven't recorded that style in a while, they were great, but it was a lot of work!  So, after the weekend, then going to my day job today, I came home and crashed!  I knew there would be a lot to Ketchup on, but WOW!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm alive and lurking!
> G'night all, time to crash again.



Good to see you Mike!  Don't let keeping up keep you from posting.  We'll give you one of Jodie's all purpose free passes.  She has an unlimited supply.



loribell said:


> Honey, I'm home! We had a fabulous and very successful show & weekend! Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> I have to try to catch up from page 208 in our previous home. Don't know If I will ever get that done.  And there are already 5 full pages here!
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. If anyone took cliff notes for me please forward them my way.
> 
> I need to head to bed but wanted to let you all know I am home safe.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet sleep everyone!



Welcome back Lori!!!  Come back and tell us all about your weekend.  



bubba's mom said:


> I love it...I nominate PFin!   Anyone second???



I'm late with the nomination, but I say sisters K-Fed and P-Fin works for me! 



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies going to bed I guess in a jittery mood cause smoked my last smoke for the day which I guess isn't too bad when ya consider I am a 2 pack a day guy and only smoked 1/2 pack today so hopefully I can keep it going so keep your fingers crossed   *



Sounds like you're doing great Lawrence!  Keep it up!



macraven said:


> ok, i have been mia due to a personal problem the last 24 hours, but was able to set this continuation thread in motion before i  had to check out.



Are you allowed to have personal problems?  I don't think you asked for permission.


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> I stopped by work tonite (don't ask   ) and we have a commercial running on the local radio station (y102) and the DJ was in over the weekend for Hydration Station treatment and tan session.  She mentioned we have the only Hydration Station in the entire area....definately a plus    Heard the commercial while there...was very good and quite funny actually...(she's a very lighthearted DJ)



Barb, what is the place you work at called?  I'll listen for the commercial, they usually have Y102 on at the Post office.  

I did get airfare home, it was $168, down from $188.  I'm still checking every day, and I'll jump on a cheaper fare for the same flight if it comes up, and then use the credit in October


----------



## Akdar

macraven said:


> mike so good to see you here.
> did you see on the csw thread about the survey?
> a new one that was listed on other boards but not on csw this time.
> i took it and hope they read it.
> 
> sounds like you are really busy with the recording groups.
> i would have loved to have heard the gospel group you mentioned.
> .



Hey Mac
  Yeah, I saw mention of the new survey, but I didn't get an email from Universal about it like I did the last one???  Then again, I just read the CSW emails quickly to stay caught up, I might have missed something as far as the survey goes??
Regarding the song, once we get the song mixed and they get the copyright stuff taken care of, I'm sure I'll have a link I can send you to give it a listen!


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Glad you approve.  We didn't know what else to do while you were away.  I think Carpentier has 100 points or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Mike!  Don't let keeping up keep you from posting.  We'll give you one of Jodie's all purpose free passes.  She has an unlimited supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Lori!!!  Come back and tell us all about your weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm late with the nomination, but I say sisters K-Fed and P-Fin works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're doing great Lawrence!  Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you allowed to have personal problems?  I don't think you asked for permission.



*Thanks Tricia its getting better at least its not as bad as the first day and hopefully I can keep cutting them down futher each but for right now its baby steps *


----------



## KStarfish82

I see my sister reading through the boards........


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> does the stripes make my butt look fat?





 Nope.



macraven said:


> jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?
> 
> 
> i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent;\
> 
> 
> see youser in somew houres for monw



 I see you had an appointment with Dr Jack!   



AlexandNessa said:


> One more thing .... Katie, are you OK?  It would seem you are locked in the basement.  Don't forget to rub the lotion on your skin and put it in the bucket ....



 OMG!  "It will put the lotion in the bucket."  I hate horror movies in general, but I totally loved Silence of the Lambs.



macraven said:


> one more thing....
> 
> 
> someone asked about the mickey events.
> 
> it is now official on dates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP and MVMCP Dates Announced
> The party dates for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party have been announced. Tickets go on sale May 1 for both parties. As of yet, it hasn't been announced which dates will have advanced purchase discounts, or what those discounts will be. We will be sure to follow up with another news blurb as soon as prices are announced. Party dates are as follows:
> MNSSHP: September 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 23, 26, 28, 30; October 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 30, 31
> MVMCP: November 10, 11, 14, 16, 20, 21, 30; December 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19



Thank you, thank you.  We still haven't pulled the trigger on dates.  I'm trying to figure out what next years school calendar is.  If I can time it right, Joshua would only miss a few days of school instead of a whole week.  I'm not that worried about it.  He's a good kid in school and won't fall behind or anything, still it would be nice if we can time it for the week where he'd get a couple of days off anyway.



keishashadow said:


> evidently, somebody has messed with my computers type set must tell family-not April Fool's Day yet; even the #1 setting here is huge...as in my home page...only took me a 1/2 hour to notice...more coffee required pronto.



I don't know what they did, but your type looks tiny to me. 



bubba's mom said:


> Didja see Janet runnin' after the movin' van cuz it packed up all her nanners??  What a sight!!





  



AlexandNessa said:


> Yes, the title of my latest email this morning was "WELCOME LANDON JEREMY!!" with about 4 sonogram pictures attached.  Yes,  "welcome" but the baby won't be here for 4.5 months.  Second of all ... Landon?  You want a quarterback and you're giving your poor child the first name of Landon?  Landon?  Really?  Was that their "cute" way of announcing the baby name?  Frankly, I find Landon obnoxiously preppy, but then again, I don't have kids for a reason.  Am I really posting this on a message board?



Landon, huh?  I can't get past thinking of Michael Landon to even seriously think about the name.  I've got Little House on the Prarie reruns going through my head now...


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

KStarfish82 said:


> I see my sister reading through the boards........



It's hard to see being that we're a few feet apart!  Keep rubbing that lotion though.  Just remember, "It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again."  (Awesome Movie!!!!)

Watching Saw IV now with big sis


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe -big fav in our house said it well
> so long and thanks for all the fish
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojydNb3Lrrs



OMG!  The Hitchhikers's Guide to the Galaxy, The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, and So Long and Thanks for All the Fish are among my favorite books of all time.  I love the bit at the front of Restaurant.  Something to the effect of, There are those that believe that if we ever answer all the questions of the universe, it will immediately disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and impossible to understand.

And then there are those that believe that this has already happened.

I love the creatures that believe that they were sneezed from the nose of a giant and live in constant fear of the "Day of the Coming of the Great Handkercheif".   



tlinus said:


> *tricia *- Good Luck Easter Bunny!!!



Easter Bunny is done!  Easter Bunny ran out of money, so Easter Bunny is done!



coastermom said:


> Ok went to the  School to see the Dean of the grade and the AP. The school rules are that it is considered a weapon and that well as long as there was possion they have to suspend her . The AP was actually sympathatic with the situation as there were 6 kids involved and most of them said that my DD only had it for 5 min to write with .  There were other kids that were suspended longer and for more of a serious infraction . I am glad it wasn't her . She will have to spend the day with him for her suspension on Friday. It will come off her record at the end of the year and she will be OK with the high schools then . I was glad to hear that and happy to see that he had no idea who my DD was and told me that she has always done the right thing there and he was supprised to see that it was her . Made me feel better about the whole ordeal.
> She was so nervous she almost cried  when he called her to come to the office to see us . It mad me feel a little sad that she was really that nervous being in his office. Everything is all better now but she is still going to be punished . Just on the principal of being suspended .



Okay, I knew laser pointers could be annoying, but unless they are mounted to the sight of a gun how are they a weapon?  I missed something somewhere.  Glad she got the minimal punishment.  Sometimes they won't take individual circumstances into consideration.



yankeepenny said:


> cross your fingers! Job interview wednesday!



Good luck Penny!  I'm crossing everything I can cross for you!



bubba's mom said:


> Here's your cliffnotes:
> 
> ETA: that was great timing!! I JUST finished posting this when they called me for my car....inspection passed



  That was amazing cliff notes.  You should give yourself a Golden Homie for that one!

Glad to hear you passed.  We'd hate to take up bail money in this crowd AGAIN.    



AlexandNessa said:


> Huge files are always flagged by the server.  Her friggin excitement is going to get me fired.



You have to make that clear.  Ask her if she has your work email saved to a "group" that she mass emails.  Tell her to take it off.  Give her another email to substitute (like Barb said, even if you create a freebie one with Yahoo or whatever).  Make it a "I really want to get the emails, but I can't risk getting in trouble at work" kinda thing.  She might get pissy (pregnant woman... hormones... who knows...), but she should correct it and get over it.



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Barb: I guess P-Fin is a winner



P-Fin it is.  Are you a swim coach too? 



marciemi said:


> Okay, I know you thought I'd never find you again!



There's one missing duckling.  We have others.  Do we start PMs to make sure we don't lose anyone.

I'm glad the thumb is better Marcie.  For some reason, I have a mental picture of that Far Side cartoon where the cows are sitting in their living room and the phone rings.  "There goes that thing again and here we sit without apposable thumbs."


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Thats great metro you got me beat by 1 and have to say think I am doing good when you consider that by this time of day I usually have 1 pack smoked and started on the second  *


Thanks Lawrence...as I said, the only thing I'm trying to do now is not smoking at work w/o it bothering me...then I'll work on quitting. Today wasn't as hard as I thought it would be and hopefully it won't be going forward.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RVGal said:


> P-Fin it is.  Are you a swim coach too?




Sure Am!!!  Our teams actually compete against one another too


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Thanks Lawrence...as I said, the only thing I'm trying to do now is not smoking at work w/o it bothering me...then I'll work on quitting. Today wasn't as hard as I thought it would be and hopefully it won't be going forward.



*I hear you cause trust me this is not my first go around with trying to quit and I have been smoking for about almost 25 years so its not like I am going to be able to quit in a few days but I will give it my all and thanks to everyone for the encouragement  *


----------



## ky07

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Sure Am!!!  Our teams actually compete against one another too



*Sorry never did say   P-Fin*


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> marci - what's that, cannot hear you ,



 



marciemi said:


> Jury duty - I did call the audiologist who told me that the docs don't like to write anything for it.  I explained that I wasn't looking for an excuse, but more of an explanation and she said she'd look into it.  She recommended I say "What?" a lot!



I got called for jury duty once for the local (state) and once for federal (downtown Atlanta).  I served on the federal case jury and I enjoyed it.  Fascinating stuff.  A Secret Service agent went undercover after receiving a tip that a telemarketing list man was going bankrupt and trying to sell his information (including credit card numbers) to the highest bidder.  Agent was wired when the official transaction went down.  That was... 1990 or so?  Seemed way cool to me.



coastermom said:


> So now that our excitement is over for today I was wondering ??Anyone know of a nice ,clean hotel near Bush Gardens in VA?? I think it is Bush Gardens Europe now .  ... I am going to plan out our summer trips this year and looking around for a nice place to stay. We haven't been to that area in a long time so any advice??



I went to the Busch Gardens in Virginia in 1989 and we stayed at a lovely old fashioned Best Western.  I doubt that helps you one teeny tiny bit.   



bubba's mom said:


> RATS!!!  I owe you all a story...don't I???
> 
> Wonder what will happen next weekend
> 
> Hope that wasn't terribly boring...but, it was comical...I had a great time!



Not boring at all!   

Joshua would LOVE that!  He already carries my list and tells me what we need next, then crosses it off after we pick it up.  He takes that job VERY seriously.  We don't get to scan and bag our own groceries.  I bet Bubba had a great time.  If he thought it was more fun that spending a few minutes with the vacuum, he MUST have had a great time!



ky07 said:


> *I just sit back and tell him I have done more in my lifetime than he will ever think of and after calming down day dream bout how close it is till we come to Orlando    *



  A good thing to dream about!



bubba's mom said:


> I'm goin' to Tricia's for Easter morning!!  She must have hit the jackpot Easter bunny shopping
> 
> She didn't wake anyone or say goodbye to anyone before she started her busy day today.....she's gonna be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonite



Tired.  Very tired.  Freaking tired.  But trying to be a good girl and ketchup.



yankeepenny said:


> why is that you can shread paper and when you go to empty it you end up with crap all over the d@mn floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the meat counter at the grocery store the day you want steak has stuff that looks like ww2 surplus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you put too little laundry soap in, the clothes are not clean, put in a  little extra, you gotta rinse twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you donate just once to a charity after a chatistrophic event.Tsunami xmas day anyone? your name gets passed around faster than a fake 100 dollar bill.





 Somebody tell me when it is safe to come out.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello all again ..
> 
> I did not come on last night as I was too tired and not feeling too well either . All this and my DD12 is going to be suspended from school to boot.   She borrowed a pen in school which had a laser pointer on it and that is considered a weapon. So off I go to see the dean today at 10 AM. Not only am I annoyed at her for being so dumb but I am just as annoyed at the school. Never mind the phone thing a few weeks ago but it really is just a pen that she borrowed and she didn't even know it was a weapon. AHHHH I need a  . *I thought this was suppose to be getting better as they got older not WORSE ! *
> 
> So I also vote to STOP THE WORLD because I want off now too .
> 
> I have got to get my stuff together now and I will post later to let everyone know how I did at  . I hope that it goes smoothly .
> ...





yea, it gets worse.
but the bright side is all crimes done by them before age 18, doesn't go on a permanent record.

that counts jail time also.

  in illinois, cases are not releasable with minors on criminal acts.



i have been thru the boys getting suspended before.
it's a real trip.




coastermom said:


> Ok went to the  School to see the Dean of the grade and the AP. The school rules are that it is considered a weapon and that well as long as there was possion they have to suspend her . The AP was actually sympathatic with the situation as there were 6 kids involved and most of them said that my DD only had it for 5 min to write with .  There were other kids that were suspended longer and for more of a serious infraction . I am glad it wasn't her . She will have to spend the day with him for her suspension on Friday. It will come off her record at the end of the year and she will be OK with the high schools then . I was glad to hear that and happy to see that he had no idea who my DD was and told me that she has always done the right thing there and he was supprised to see that it was her . Made me feel better about the whole ordeal.
> She was so nervous she almost cried  when he called her to come to the office to see us . It mad me feel a little sad that she was really that nervous being in his office. Everything is all better now but she is still going to be punished . Just on the principal of being suspended .
> 
> 
> Ok off to clean up a little and maybe get in a nap.
> 
> Be back later .




think of it this way.
15 years from now, no one will care about a grade school suspension.
when people say it goes on your permanent record, don't believe it.


and for the kids that get a few d's in skool, after college, no one cares about high school grades.


that's my story and i'm sticking to it.



yankeepenny said:


> cross your fingers! Job interview wednesday!




crossing everything i own for you penny.......




the Dark Marauder said:


> Google.



that's not what i meant.
i google all the time.
your stuff is neat.



marciemi said:


> Wow - I just went through and read my thread again.  Final summary was that both boys ended up back and school, and one even was on Matt's basketball team that year.  He never had a problem with them again, but it certainly wasn't the weapon=expulsion stuff you always read about with the kid who accidentally had a plastic butter knife in his lunch or whatever!
> 
> Anyways, I'm trying to catch back up here.  Penny - I guess I didn't remember that you were looking for a new job.  Are you the one who quit the last one just a month or so ago?  I remember someone talking about it!  Good luck on the interview!  And how are you coming on the books?  Finished them all yet?  I'm on about my 10th time through them, although I just bought the 3rd one yesterday and DS has claimed it so I have to grab and read it whenever he's not looking!
> 
> Jodie - I understand what you mean about the pics.  I have a friend who's pregnant and has set up a blog so you can go see the weekly pictures of how "fat" she's getting.  Told her my belly is much fatter and I'm not pregnant.  Not surprisingly, I wasn't the first person to tell her that!  Yes, it's exciting, and yes the technology is so much further than it was when I had my kids, but ultrasounds still look like blobs to me!
> 
> But I agree to at least tell her to keep it to your home account so you don't get in trouble at work.  That should be TOO hard for her to understand, no matter how thrilled she is!
> 
> Okay, I'm scrolling through.  Jury duty - I did call the audiologist who told me that the docs don't like to write anything for it.  I explained that I wasn't looking for an excuse, but more of an explanation and she said she'd look into it.  She recommended I say "What?" a lot!
> 
> Sharon - I'm sorry I never got to respond regarding your pics.  Just awesome!  I can't believe that with that few girls on the squad, they could talk the boys into hot pink, but maybe that's just me!     Sounds like a lot of fun.  I can't believe they don't do anything like that around here.





huh........













coastermom said:


> So now that our excitement is over for today I was wondering ??Anyone know of a nice ,clean hotel near Bush Gardens in VA?? I think it is Bush Gardens Europe now .  ... I am going to plan out our summer trips this year and looking around for a nice place to stay. We haven't been to that area in a long time so any advice??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya all tonight if I can keep my self up past 9 PM .




we stayed last october at the hampton near williamsburg.
nice clean hotel, continental breakfast, indoor pool, near attractions...




bubba's mom said:


> Hear that everyone??  JANET IS MAKIN' US EASTER DINNER......bring yer appetites
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (was just doing a homie a favor )  Which...got me thinking...come the end of June, we'll be missing: Alison, me, Janet and then Lori....gonna be awful quiet around here.....Tricia? Mac? Jodie? Tracie? Jennifer? Wendy? You all up to the challege of keeping busy and not missing us too much?




you know you will be missed a whole lot.....


----------



## macraven

just on the computer for first time today.
had an application problem and was on with apple tech to correct it.

worked today and got the puter fixed up and made dinner.

i need to post more on what i read but need to get ready for american idol.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Sorry you're having a bad day....maybe some adult beverage make you feel better?



I don't think Penny does adult beverages.  She just laughs at us when we have ours.  Maybe we should indulge and make her laugh.   



Metro West said:


> I'm proud of myself today. From the hours of 7am and 3:30pm, I only had three cigarettes at those were at lunch. I'm trying to cut back so I don't have to worry about the smoking ban coming in July and then I'll try to quit completely. But...first things first.



I'm proud of you too Todd!   



keishashadow said:


> youngest DS was feeling yucky last night, came home literally green after skool...stomach virus i suppose.  Gave him some immodium & tucked him in on the couch...he's been sleeping for over 2 hours...through the dogs barking, phone ringing...so much sickness still around-weird.
> 
> well, what's up with this month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran out of money & still bills to pay ; into my vacation stash i trudge



I hope DS feels better soon.  Stomach stuff is yucky.

When you run out of money, you're supposed to stop paying bills... right?   



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Sure Am!!!  Our teams actually compete against one another too



Oh, yeah!  Duh.  Katie has mentioned that before.  I think she even mentioned beating your team a time... or two...


----------



## RVGal

Well, dang people.  So much for not cluttering up the new place.  Sheesh.  I am caught up for now... until Barb comes back to ketchup on my ketchup... or whatever.

I am exhausted.  Did all the running around.  Easter Bunny is done.  Been trying to help Joshua get unstuck on Super Smash Bros and I am NO GOOD at the fighting games.  Mario Party I can kick butt on, but the ones where you actually have to kick butt... not so much.

I'm off to sit very still and not think much until bedtime.

Night!


----------



## wwessing

Been working 11 hour days for a big project.

YEAH CHIKEZIE (for those of you watching Idol)

Sorry to those who've posted some important stuff and I've missed. . .I'm a loser. . . but I've been thinking about you all.

Gotta spend what little time I have between work and sleep with kidlets. . .just completed a homework battle and now start with showers.

Next few weeks going to be rough   but I keep looking past the project and knowing it will end gets me through.

Me an Alli still hanging tough. . .


----------



## AlexandNessa

KStarfish82 said:


> I think she meant the cat....but what a post?!?!



Sweet Lord, Clarice.  Someone lock Katie in the Romper Room, and pronto.


----------



## damo

I love that so many people are trying to quit smoking.  Doncha wish you could shake some sense into those kids who are just starting????



Go Jason!


----------



## pixeegrl

RVGal said:


> Been trying to help Joshua get unstuck on Super Smash Bros and I am NO GOOD at the fighting games.  Mario Party I can kick butt on, but the ones where you actually have to kick butt... not so much.
> 
> I'm off to sit very still and not think much until bedtime.
> 
> Night!


I hear ya! I've never seen my kids so anxious to come home and do chores and homework hmmmm....has to be the New Smash Brothers that's got em moving that fast!!!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I'm proud of you too Todd!


Thanks Tricia.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Katie, was your signature once very similar to Patty's?    Her's looks very familiar.*  




Akdar said:


> I just can't keep up with you people
> I haven't been here since Friday, had a 22 hour day Friday with my day job and a sound gig in Allentown (about an hour drive).  (From the time I got up at 5:30AM Friday until I got home and into bed Sat at 3:30AM).  Anyway, then I had a long session in the studio Saturday, and yesterday I had a Gospel band with a 9 member choir, haven't recorded that style in a while, they were great, but it was a lot of work!  So, after the weekend, then going to my day job today, I came home and crashed!  I knew there would be a lot to Ketchup on, but WOW!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm alive and lurking!
> G'night all, time to crash again.




*Sounds like you need a vacation. *





loribell said:


> Honey, I'm home! We had a fabulous and very successful show & weekend! Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> I have to try to catch up from page 208 in our previous home. Don't know If I will ever get that done.  And there are already 5 full pages here!
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. If anyone took cliff notes for me please forward them my way.
> 
> I need to head to bed but wanted to let you all know I am home safe.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow! Sweet sleep everyone!



*Welcome back!   We're patiently waiting for details.*





t-and-a said:


> What's wrong Barb?
> 
> I missed most of the day of work today....I went in for 3 hours and had to come home and go to bed. This cold or whatever it is is getting the best of me.....



*Are you feeling better?   Here's some pixie dust to help you get better soon. * *Shhh.... Don't tell mom (Mac) I used pixie dust.   I'm fresh out of mummy dust till the new stock comes.* 





bubba's mom said:


> we're in the south...*it's warm here *



*Finally!!! * 





bubba's mom said:


> Yeah Janet....



*Janet???   I don't think so!*  





> Honestly   I don't drink it (or much 'beer' for that matter).... it's popular at Margaritaville...and both Janet and Tracie live in PA and distributors are just getting it in now....guessin' it reminds them of UO???



*Mom will you make Janet tell us about Landshark?* *Seems like she's trying to keep that little find to herself.      I don't drink beer either, but if it's all that, I just may have to try it.   So, spill it Janet!* 




macraven said:


> ok, i have been mia due to a personal problem the last 24 hours,



*Sorry to hear that.     You know where I am, if you want to talk.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:


> jail, yes, i know that word.
> i have stories i could tell you about that but ............



*You don't seriously think I'm going to let that slide do you? * 





macraven said:


> my brother that i am close to and love dearly lives in honolulu.
> he moved there in 1990 after he left Thailand
> 
> we try to see each other every other year.
> last september he came to st louis area/ illinois side though, and stayed with the folks/
> it was his turn to come to the states but we had our dates mixed up.
> i told him january 07 the florida dates i had and would not be available.
> you guessed it.
> he came 2 days before my scheduled trip so i couldn't have him up to my place.  his plans changed and he had to go to boston on business first.
> we didn't get to see each other last year.
> 
> i promised him i would come see him this spring.
> 
> 
> other than that my bottle of jack is now empty and i have been using spell check.
> i leave on the 18th and will be gone 8 days



*Awesome trip!!!    I'd take Hawaii over cooking Easter dinner any day. *





macraven said:


> jodie didn't come backc aarouendk yet?
> 
> 
> i lodkced the doore and the catee is in the baseermnent;\
> 
> 
> see youser in somew houres for monw



*Is there a translator in the house? *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Barb, great Mommy/Bubba story.      I'm curious to see what he chooses to do this weekend.*





tlinus said:


> *tammy *- thanks for asking about the basement - it was not as bad as last winter, so that was a bonus, but still a PITA to clean up  could you send me the cheat sheet too?? (I am pretty sure Barb sent it to you)



*Do you still need the list?    If so, PM me. We won't tell Barb.*  




yankeepenny said:


> cross your fingers! Job interview wednesday!



*Fingers crossed!   Good luck!*  






AlexandNessa said:


> P.S.  Really, really, I know I'm going to burn.  I'm evil to be annoyed at my cousin's wife.  Perhaps my exhaustion and annoyance would be better explained if I told you this makes time #4 that I've had to tell her that she _cannot _send her umpteen sonogram pictures to my work email.  She doesn't zip them, and they come across as huge files.  Huge files are always flagged by the server.  Her friggin excitement is going to get me fired.



*Can you change your work email address, & just ignore emails to the old address?    I definitely wouldn't let her put my job in jeopardy.*  




coastermom said:


> So now that our excitement is over for today I was wondering ??Anyone know of a nice ,clean hotel near Bush Gardens in VA?? I think it is Bush Gardens Europe now .  ... I am going to plan out our summer trips this year and looking around for a nice place to stay. We haven't been to that area in a long time so any advice??



*I haven't been to that BG, since I lived in VA.     Sorry, no help on hotels.    We've only stayed in Colonial Williamsburg.    *




ky07 said:


> *Atleast you can get buba to do something for you Barb my two Ds's won't even clean thier room until we do alot of yelling and don't even get me started on the oldest going on 17 and acts like a 3 year old and wants to run the streets with his buddies  and you think he give old dad a break nope mister almost 17 likes to think he is already an adult and tell me what to do and I just sit back and tell him I have done more in my lifetime than he will ever think of and after calming down day dream bout how close it is till we come to Orlando    *



*Sounds like typical teenagers to me. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Janet, I hope your baby boy is feeling better tomorrow.*





Metro West said:


> I'm proud of myself today. From the hours of 7am and 3:30pm, I only had three cigarettes at those were at lunch. I'm trying to cut back so I don't have to worry about the smoking ban coming in July and then I'll try to quit completely. But...first things first.






ky07 said:


> *Thats great metro you got me beat by 1 and have to say think I am doing good when you consider that by this time of day I usually have 1 pack smoked and started on the second  *



*I'm very proud of both of you!    You guys rock! *  





keishashadow said:


> well, what's up with this month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran out of money & still bills to pay ; into my vacation stash i trudge





RVGal said:


> When you run out of money, you're supposed to stop paying bills... right?



*I thought when you ran out of money you were supposed to tell your hubby he needs to make more money.*  





wwessing said:


> Been working 11 hour days for a big project.
> 
> YEAH CHIKEZIE (for those of you watching Idol)
> 
> Sorry to those who've posted some important stuff and I've missed. . .I'm a loser. . . but I've been thinking about you all.
> 
> Gotta spend what little time I have between work and sleep with kidlets. . .just completed a homework battle and now start with showers.
> 
> Next few weeks going to be rough   but I keep looking past the project and knowing it will end gets me through.
> 
> Me an Alli still hanging tough. . .



*Enjoy your babies.    We won't be going anywhere.    Just don't forget where we live now. * 





AlexandNessa said:


> Sweet Lord, Clarice.  Someone lock Katie in the Romper Room, and pronto.



*Don't feel bad Katie.     I don't get it either.*


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Well, dang people.  So much for not cluttering up the new place.  Sheesh.  I am caught up for now... until Barb comes back to ketchup on my ketchup... or whatever.



You need ketchup???  












RVGal said:


> I am exhausted.  Did all the running around.  Easter Bunny is done.  Been trying to help Joshua get unstuck on Super Smash Bros and I am NO GOOD at the fighting games.  Mario Party I can kick butt on, but the ones where you actually have to kick butt... not so much.



When Janet's son feels better, he can come over and help him....he won a contest for that game  



Metro West said:


> I'm proud of myself today. From the hours of 7am and 3:30pm, I only had three cigarettes at those were at lunch. I'm trying to cut back so I don't have to worry about the smoking ban coming in July and then I'll try to quit completely. But...first things first.



I am proud of yourself today too    You're doing it right...small steps and one thing at a time.... 



keishashadow said:


> youngest DS was feeling yucky last night, came home literally green after skool...stomach virus i suppose.  Gave him some immodium & tucked him in on the couch...he's been sleeping for over 2 hours...through the dogs barking, phone ringing...so much sickness still around-weird.



Hope he feels better after a good nite rest....  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> barb - quality time in the market - who knew? anyone else have a hubby who get frisky when u shop; i get annoyed spending the money on food...where's the fun in that? bubba's going to be a great catch for some lucky girl...a long time in the future (she better like Florida )



  not me!!!  Had no idea he'd enjoy the store quite that much....   (I think being able to "Heely" around tho had something to do with it   ) If my future daughter in law doesn't like FL, she ain't marryin' my kid    While upbringing the boy, (teaching him respect, consideration, put the seat down, put your clothes IN the dirty hamper, clean up after yourself, etc....) once in a while I'll say to DH, "our future DIL WILL thank me someday" .......... 

Uh...DH hates shopping .... so, answer to the frisky question would be 'no'..... 



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> well, what's up with this month?  ran out of money & still bills to pay; into my vacation stash i trudge



ooohhhh noooooo   Not dippin' into the vacay stash!   

We're actually ahead of the game this month...due to all that OT DH worked couple weeks ago...  



ky07 said:


> *Thats great metro you got me beat by 1 and have to say think I am doing good when you consider that by this time of day I usually have 1 pack smoked and started on the second *



It's good to see the two of you doing this together...the only "regular" guys here and trying to quit...definately a good support system  



Akdar said:


> Barb, what is the place you work at called?  I'll listen for the commercial, they usually have Y102 on at the Post office.
> 
> I did get airfare home, it was $168, down from $188.  I'm still checking every day, and I'll jump on a cheaper fare for the same flight if it comes up, and then use the credit in October



Malibu Tanning & Body Care Salon in Shelbourne Shopping Center in Exeter.  Still shocked we have the only Hydration Station in the area (and apparently we got it from CA?)  Our nearest competition is Mt. Penn (next to Blockbuster shopping center) at the Baja Beach Club....but, they just raised their prices....so, we will 'catch up' as far as clients/business ....  

Good to hear you got airfare...sounds like a good plan!!  With the rate you're paying on the way down...I think you did real good  (You know you really _can't _complain, dontcha?  )



KStarfish82 said:


> I see my sister reading through the boards........



 ...who will post more often?  



RVGal said:


> OMG!  "It will put the lotion in the bucket."  I hate horror movies in general, but I totally loved Silence of the Lambs.



sorry...i had never seen that movie  



RVGal said:


> Easter Bunny is done!  Easter Bunny ran out of money, so Easter Bunny is done!



I wasn't aware the Easter Bunny even HAD money  




Metro West said:


> Thanks Lawrence...as I said, the only thing I'm trying to do now is not smoking at work w/o it bothering me...then I'll work on quitting. Today wasn't as hard as I thought it would be and hopefully it won't be going forward.




One day atta time.....


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Sorry, if the TV gets a bit loud.    March Madness has arrived, & I'm preoccupied.     If I go MIA, you'll know there's a game on.       I may not see you again till April.


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> ...who will post more often?




ME!!!!  P-fin will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> ME!!!!  P-fin will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *I hear you cause trust me this is not my first go around with trying to quit and I have been smoking for about almost 25 years so its not like I am going to be able to quit in a few days but I will give it my all and thanks to everyone for the encouragement  *



Quit for good this time...my Dad was an "on & off again" smoker for more years than that.  Out of nowhere he developed lung cancer and died a couple days after surgery....even tho his checkup the year before was clear  



RVGal said:


> I got called for jury duty once for the local (state) and once for federal (downtown Atlanta).  I served on the federal case jury and I enjoyed it.  Fascinating stuff.  A Secret Service agent went undercover after receiving a tip that a telemarketing list man was going bankrupt and trying to sell his information (including credit card numbers) to the highest bidder.  Agent was wired when the official transaction went down.  That was... 1990 or so?  Seemed way cool to me.



So? Was he guilty??? That DOES sound very interesting.....  I served on a jury when I was 19 (this was way back when you registered to vote, they snatched ya then   ).  So, here I am, young, stupid, naive and 19 sitting (for a week) on a jury for a MURDER trial!  (Dude ended being innocent of 'murder' charges, but got guilty on assault and stuff like that.)  

DH had jury duty today....He was home by 12:30 ... bummer...he was really hoping to get picked for the jury.  Altho, it was only shoplifting trial and woulda been over today anyhows..... (He was happy to get the day off [for the most part] with pay tho!)




			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> Not boring at all!
> 
> Joshua would LOVE that!  He already carries my list and tells me what we need next, then crosses it off after we pick it up.  He takes that job VERY seriously.  We don't get to scan and bag our own groceries.  I bet Bubba had a great time.  If he thought it was more fun that spending a few minutes with the vacuum, he MUST have had a great time!



When Buds was little, he'd go to the store with me.  I didn't know any other 3 yr. old that knew where most of the stuff was in the store...he knew my routine.  When he went to preschool, I would drop him off and then head over to the store...alone. Continued that way for many years....until I started working every day of the work week and Saturday...good thing I have Sundays off..... 



			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> Somebody tell me when it is safe to come out.



Come out, come out, wherever you are.... 



macraven said:


> yea, it gets worse.
> but the bright side is all crimes done by them before age 18, doesn't go on a permanent record.
> 
> that counts jail time also.
> 
> in illinois, cases are not releasable with minors on criminal acts.
> 
> i have been thru the boys getting suspended before.
> it's a real trip.
> 
> think of it this way.
> 15 years from now, no one will care about a grade school suspension.
> when people say it goes on your permanent record, don't believe it.
> 
> 
> and for the kids that get a few d's in skool, after college, no one cares about high school grades.



I think I am frightened you are so knowledgeable about this  




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> you know you will be missed a whole lot.....



 ..... i will??  



RVGal said:


> When you run out of money, you're supposed to stop paying bills... right?



You are?!?!  whoops!  



wwessing said:


> Been working 11 hour days for a big project.
> 
> Gotta spend what little time I have between work and sleep with kidlets. . .just completed a homework battle and now start with showers.
> 
> Next few weeks going to be rough   but I keep looking past the project and knowing it will end gets me through.
> 
> Me an Alli still hanging tough. . .



Sorry to hear you're putting in long hours... Good thing to think optimistic and look for the light at the end of the tunnel!  Stay focused and energized by eating healthy!  



AlexandNessa said:


> Sweet Lord, Clarice.  Someone lock Katie in the Romper Room, and pronto.



 Now THAT i get!!! 



damo said:


> I love that so many people are trying to quit smoking.  Doncha wish you could shake some sense into those kids who are just starting????
> Go Jason!



 .......didja get to vote??? 



pixeegrl said:


> I hear ya! I've never seen my kids so anxious to come home and do chores and homework hmmmm....has to be the New Smash Brothers that's got em moving that fast!!!



Welcome to our home pixeegri!!  (or do you have another name to use for 'short'?)  We just moved in yesterday...there is still probably a bed available....uh...somewhere around here....  Just jump in and chat about anything at any time!! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Are you feeling better?   Here's some pixie dust to help you get better soon. * *Shhh.... Don't tell mom (Mac) I used pixie dust.   I'm fresh out of mummy dust till the new stock comes.*



Your secret is safe with me.... 




			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Janet???   I don't think so!*



 Wha???  I KNOW you are NOT referring to ME??  

Blame Alison...she ain't home  





			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Mom will you make Janet tell us about Landshark?* *Seems like she's trying to keep that little find to herself.      I don't drink beer either, but if it's all that, I just may have to try it.   So, spill it Janet!*



This is what DH said about the Landshark..... it's a "_Margaritaville_" *brand*....it's Jimmy Buffett's Mville beer made in Jacksonville....   (He sez it tastes like Miller   ) 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *You don't seriously think I'm going to let that slide do you? *



 Not much gets by her....


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Is that a challenge??  Don't have much fight in me this week, got yearbook deadlines to make... 

Maybe next week...


----------



## macraven

pixeegrl said:


> I hear ya! I've never seen my kids so anxious to come home and do chores and homework hmmmm....has to be the New Smash Brothers that's got em moving that fast!!!


   

pulling the red carpet out for pixeegrl.......

welcome to your home away from home.
hope you stay awhile.
we are a nice bunch of homies that loves people.





tarheelmjfan said:


> *Katie, was your signature once very similar to Patty's?    Her's looks very familiar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you feeling better?   Here's some pixie dust to help you get better soon. * *Shhh.... Don't tell mom (Mac) I used pixie dust.   I'm fresh out of mummy dust till the new stock comes.*
> 
> *Mom will you make Janet tell us about Landshark?* *Seems like she's trying to keep that little find to herself.      I don't drink beer either, but if it's all that, I just may have to try it.   So, spill it Janet!
> *





   out of mummy dust................ 








   don't make me come in there............






  janet be a good sissy and tell her about the booze..........






bubba's mom said:


> When Janet's son feels better, he can come over and help him....he won a contest for that game
> 
> 
> sorry...i had never seen that movie




WHAT.............you have never seen silence of the lambs???

it's one of my favorite movies...

i can recite a lot of it.
give me a bottle and i will.........


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Nighty Night all and good luck on your interview tomorrow, Penny!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I thought when you ran out of money you were supposed to tell your hubby he needs to make more money.*



 that works too! 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Don't feel bad Katie.     I don't get it either.*



Romper Room = Katie's age (how young she is ).... KFed...who's younger again...you or P-Fin?  .....sorry...I forget? (Thinkin' it's Patty....)  



tarheelmjfan said:


> Sorry, if the TV gets a bit loud.    March Madness has arrived, & I'm preoccupied.     If I go MIA, you'll know there's a game on.       I may not see you again till April.



So we know where to find Jodie too then?  April isn't really that far away.... 



KStarfish82 said:


> ME!!!!  P-fin will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



Uh oh...it's ON!!!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> ME!!!!  P-fin will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!





you think so?
are you gonna arm wrestle over that?




bubba's mom said:


> DH had jury duty today....He was home by 12:30 ... bummer...he was really hoping to get picked for the jury.  Altho, it was only shoplifting trial and woulda been over today anyhows..... (He was happy to get the day off [for the most part] with pay tho!)[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I think I am frightened you are so knowledgeable about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... i will??


i was hoping mr bubba would get on a jury..
maybe next time.....he would have fun with it.


yes, i have lots of stories about the sons.
some are not bragging ones as you can guess.
i can remember the time when they were 11 -10- 8 years old and had a couple of friends spend the night on a friday.

they did some things on the phone and made one of their teachers think they were being abducted by a stranger but got away and was hiding in the dumpster at skool.

that was around 3 in the morning.

i don't know why that teacher had to call the police for their help.
i guess she really believed them...



upsetting thing for me is we live across the street from the skool that they said they were at............






another reason for jodie not to multiply


----------



## macraven

got the internet running correctly now, went for the burger king run of the night for one son, about ready to spend time on the threads and realize it is time for forensic files.


i'll be back..........

i said that in my arnold schwenaggier voice.......did i fool you?
i know, did not spell the name right...


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> out of mummy dust................



Wasn't me!  Wasn't me!   I didn't tell her...she found out on her own.... 




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> WHAT.............you have never seen silence of the lambs???
> 
> it's one of my favorite movies...
> 
> i can recite a lot of it.
> give me a bottle and i will.........



  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> *Is that a challenge??  *Don't have much fight in me this week, got yearbook deadlines to make...
> 
> Maybe next week...


----------



## KStarfish82

Patty is younger than me by 11 months.

I will WIN........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> yes, i have lots of stories about the sons.
> some are not bragging ones as you can guess.
> i can remember the time when they were 11 -10- 8 years old and had a couple of friends spend the night on a friday.
> 
> they did some things on the phone and made one of their teachers think they were being abducted by a stranger but got away and was hiding in the dumpster at skool.
> 
> that was around 3 in the morning.
> 
> i don't know why that teacher had to call the police for their help.
> i guess she really believed them...
> 
> 
> 
> upsetting thing for me is we live across the street from the skool that they said they were at............
> 
> 
> another reason for jodie not to multiply



  Are you sure it wasn't the 3 stooges???  And I always thot boys were easier to raise then girls?   



macraven said:


> got the internet running correctly now, went for the burger king run of the night for one son, about ready to spend time on the threads and realize it is time for forensic files.
> 
> 
> i'll be back..........
> 
> i said that in my arnold schwenaggier voice.......did i fool you?
> i know, did not spell the name right...



Yep...I was fooled!  

I just put the pets out...bring them in when your done   Lights and locks are yours tonite too.....Hope Fletch/Jennifer are up in the morning   Wonder whatzup with thems two??  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Barb, great Mommy/Bubba story.      I'm curious to see what he chooses to do this weekend.*



Thanks...me too  




			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Do you still need the list?    If so, PM me. We won't tell Barb.*



HEY!   I heard that....   besides...Tracie shouldn't NEED a cheat sheet!


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> Patty is younger than me by 11 months.
> 
> I will WIN........



I dunno KFed.. ......planning a wedding and all  ...... Then again...*older sisters *RULE!  ...younger sisters DROOL!  (but it's kay P-Fin...I like ya!   )


Well....I am hittin' the sheets early tonite....soccer practice tomorrow nite 5:30-7   ...will ketchup tomorrow nite i guess...  

Night shifter signing out.....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Patty is younger than me by 11 months.
> 
> I will WIN........






we call that Irish twins


----------



## KStarfish82

And Irish we be!   

Alright I'm pooped!  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

ok, i'm turning the lights out and putting the locks on the door.


the cat can sleep with me tonight......


sweet sleep


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly-by...
Sorry been MIA. Too much stuff going on again   
Chrissy has a double ear infection   She was fine yesterday and then today at school, this yellow drainage comes out of her ear twice. Got a call twice from the school nurse. The second call I had to pick her up from school this afternoon. I had called my DH to come home from work so he can take her to the sick appt. I took Matthew to band practice after school. I really didn't want Matthew to miss band b/c I knew I was getting some info about summer band camp and also about the next band concert coming up.
I am also dragging as I'm just totally exhausted  

I have Chrissy and Matthew's IEP conferences tomorrow morning. 

Update.
My dad is back in the hospital   
He had gone in for his follow-up appt with his surgeon today. My dad's arm and foot were swollen. THey did tests and found out he has blood clots in his upper chest and arm. So re-admitted to hosp with Heparin(blood thinner) IV. Need prayers and good thoughts from you homies. Thanks!   

I am totally exhausted, so going to bed. Not sure when I'll get back here. Sometime this week I hope.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Rise and Shine!


----------



## RVGal

wwessing said:


> Been working 11 hour days for a big project.
> 
> YEAH CHIKEZIE (for those of you watching Idol)
> 
> Sorry to those who've posted some important stuff and I've missed. . .I'm a loser. . . but I've been thinking about you all.
> 
> Gotta spend what little time I have between work and sleep with kidlets. . .just completed a homework battle and now start with showers.
> 
> Next few weeks going to be rough   but I keep looking past the project and knowing it will end gets me through.
> 
> Me an Alli still hanging tough. . .



Don't fret it Wendy, just check in when you can.  We'll be here.  And way to go with the lifestyle change!   



AlexandNessa said:


> Sweet Lord, Clarice.  Someone lock Katie in the Romper Room, and pronto.



We gots a Romper Room?  I wanna go play!



damo said:


> I love that so many people are trying to quit smoking.  Doncha wish you could shake some sense into those kids who are just starting????



Absolutely!  I saw a kid walking down the sidewalk yesterday with a cigarette in his hand.  Couldn't have been more than mid-teens.  He had that "I'm cool" aura about him.  I wanted to grab him and slap him silly.  



pixeegrl said:


> I hear ya! I've never seen my kids so anxious to come home and do chores and homework hmmmm....has to be the New Smash Brothers that's got em moving that fast!!!



 Hiya Pixeegrl!  The kid I have playing the new game is only 6 and in kindergarten, so he doesn't have much for homework or chores.  He has unlocked a whole bunch of characters.  I don't even know who some of them are because they are from games that he can't play yet.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> Don't feel bad Katie.     I don't get it either. *


*

Silence of the Lambs.  Psycho bad guy has girl he kidnapped in a hole dug into his basement.  He lowers basket with lotion and proclaims, "It will rub the lotion on its skin." and after, "It will put the lotion back in the bucket."

Jodie was joking that Katie got locked in the basement and added the Silence of the Lambs stuff.



bubba's mom said:



When Janet's son feels better, he can come over and help him....he won a contest for that game  

Click to expand...


Now there's an idea!  Janet?



bubba's mom said:



sorry...i had never seen that movie  

Click to expand...


I nearly missed it myself.  I can't stand horror movies and seriously almost bypassed it completely because of that.  It is really a... I guess psychological thriller is the term?  Excellent movie.  Jodie Foster as the FBI agent in training (Clarice Starling was her character) and Anthony Hopkins as the bad guy in jail (Hanibal Lecter) who she wants to help her catch the current bad guy on the loose... seriously, there is a reason that movie won Oscars.  It was scary, but not in a stuff is going to jump out at you sorta way... in a creepy, make you think sorta way.  Very intelligent, well made movie.  Take a couple of hours some day and watch it.



KStarfish82 said:



			ME!!!!  P-fin will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!!













Click to expand...


 That sounds like a challenge to me!*


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly-by...
> Sorry been MIA. Too much stuff going on again
> Chrissy has a double ear infection   She was fine yesterday and then today at school, this yellow drainage comes out of her ear twice. Got a call twice from the school nurse. The second call I had to pick her up from school this afternoon. I had called my DH to come home from work so he can take her to the sick appt. I took Matthew to band practice after school. I really didn't want Matthew to miss band b/c I knew I was getting some info about summer band camp and also about the next band concert coming up.
> I am also dragging as I'm just totally exhausted
> 
> I have Chrissy and Matthew's IEP conferences tomorrow morning.
> 
> Update.
> My dad is back in the hospital
> He had gone in for his follow-up appt with his surgeon today. My dad's arm and foot were swollen. THey did tests and found out he has blood clots in his upper chest and arm. So re-admitted to hosp with Heparin(blood thinner) IV. Need prayers and good thoughts from you homies. Thanks!
> 
> I am totally exhausted, so going to bed. Not sure when I'll get back here. Sometime this week I hope.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.




oh rose, so sorry to hear of all the troubles you are going through.  

hope chrissy gets on meds and feels better soon.

that is scarey about your dad and the blood clots.
he is in good hands being in the hospital. they will take care of it all.

you take care of yourself.
how was band practice last night?



Motherfletcher said:


> Rise and Shine!




i see #35 is now listed.

hooray fletcher!


----------



## macraven

morning tricia

i know it is morning cause you always are here then.
that's a good thing!


going to do something in the house today.
haven't decide what it will be yet but something needs to be done with this joint......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## coastermom

MORNING ALL ....


Ok off to get the Corned Beef for the weekend . BIG St.Patricks at my House ...All homies must bring ....GREEN BEER  

Rose 2 IEP meetings ... . They are really horriable here in NYC I hope yours are better where you are. I have one IEP for my son and one for my older daughter. Spent so many years fighting the NYC dept. of Ed for services . We are finally right now and off to a great start with my son.  


SO any help for staying up past 9 PM I am so wiped out this week I just don't know why? I was thinking it was just the change in time and the DAM PINK EYE . but now I am wondering if I am just getting exhausted and need to slow it all down. 


I had to say HI and now I have to run so much to do and with the kids in school it is just so much easier. I am going to try to make it in later again but one never knows. I may just be  sleeping again.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> So? Was he guilty??? That DOES sound very interesting.....  I served on a jury when I was 19 (this was way back when you registered to vote, they snatched ya then   ).  So, here I am, young, stupid, naive and 19 sitting (for a week) on a jury for a MURDER trial!  (Dude ended being innocent of 'murder' charges, but got guilty on assault and stuff like that.)



Oh, yeah.  He was guilty.  We deliberated for several hours.  There were a few wussies on the jury that didn't want to convict him because he was a "nice old guy".     Since when did that matter?   

When the agent did the deal with him (wired), he told him what he intended to do with the credit card numbers.  Here's what I found interesting.  It is perfectly legal for companies to sell your personal information (including credit card numbers), as long as it is for the purpose of building a "customer profile" (i.e. learning how much credit you have available, etc).  The agent clearly stated that he intended to take the numbers and run false transactions on them, pocket the money, and run.  Selling him the numbers knowing he was going to use them illegally made it a crime.  Guilty.



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Is that a challenge??  Don't have much fight in me this week, got yearbook deadlines to make...
> 
> Maybe next week...



Next week, huh?  Are you guys going to keep running totals or something?  



macraven said:


> WHAT.............you have never seen silence of the lambs???
> 
> it's one of my favorite movies...
> 
> i can recite a lot of it.
> give me a bottle and i will.........



I can recite a lot of it too.  I'll try to restrain myself, but if you wanna get PUI and trade lines... give me a heads up.   



macraven said:


> yes, i have lots of stories about the sons.
> some are not bragging ones as you can guess.
> i can remember the time when they were 11 -10- 8 years old and had a couple of friends spend the night on a friday.
> 
> they did some things on the phone and made one of their teachers think they were being abducted by a stranger but got away and was hiding in the dumpster at skool.
> 
> that was around 3 in the morning.
> 
> i don't know why that teacher had to call the police for their help.
> i guess she really believed them...
> 
> 
> 
> upsetting thing for me is we live across the street from the skool that they said they were at............



  I guess at that age, you don't think beyond the "wouldn't this be funny" part.



KStarfish82 said:


> Patty is younger than me by 11 months.





macraven said:


> we call that Irish twins



We call it that too.  My oldest sister and my brother are 11 months apart.  I guess Mom learned something.  Carol came along almost 4 years later and then I was over 7 years after Carol.



KStarfish82 said:


> And Irish we be!



I have Irish in me somewhere... only a drop or two... but I married Irish, does that count?


----------



## tlinus

*Good Morning Homies!!!!*

*Waiting for cbean's new bedroom stuff. finally a functioning dresser to put her clothes in    I will be painting/rearranging/cleaning her room out in the next few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Good Morning Homies!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for cbean's new bedroom stuff. finally a functioning dresser to put her clothes in    I will be painting/rearranging/cleaning her room out in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang, dressers are great.
the boys use paper bags and a box for their undies.......


----------



## macraven

as you can see, i lost interest and motivation in cleaning the dump this morning.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> I dunno KFed.. ......planning a wedding and all  ...... Then again...*older sisters *RULE!  ...younger sisters DROOL!  (but it's kay P-Fin...I like ya!   )



HEY!  I'm a younger sister and I don't drool!  Unless I'm sleeping... or really drunk... 



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly-by...
> Sorry been MIA. Too much stuff going on again
> Chrissy has a double ear infection   She was fine yesterday and then today at school, this yellow drainage comes out of her ear twice. Got a call twice from the school nurse. The second call I had to pick her up from school this afternoon. I had called my DH to come home from work so he can take her to the sick appt. I took Matthew to band practice after school. I really didn't want Matthew to miss band b/c I knew I was getting some info about summer band camp and also about the next band concert coming up.
> I am also dragging as I'm just totally exhausted
> 
> I have Chrissy and Matthew's IEP conferences tomorrow morning.
> 
> Update.
> My dad is back in the hospital
> He had gone in for his follow-up appt with his surgeon today. My dad's arm and foot were swollen. THey did tests and found out he has blood clots in his upper chest and arm. So re-admitted to hosp with Heparin(blood thinner) IV. Need prayers and good thoughts from you homies. Thanks!
> 
> I am totally exhausted, so going to bed. Not sure when I'll get back here. Sometime this week I hope.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



You've had a lot to deal with lately Rose.   

I hope Chrissy gets better quickly.  Blood clots sound scary.  I'm glad he is back in the hospital where they can treat him.  More prayers and positive thoughts are headed your way.



Motherfletcher said:


> Rise and Shine!



You don't have to seem so damn happy about waking us all up.   

Congrats on the continued weight loss.  Between the diets and the quitting smoking, we are going to have the healthiest thread on the DIS!



macraven said:


> morning tricia
> 
> i know it is morning cause you always are here then.
> that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> going to do something in the house today.
> haven't decide what it will be yet but something needs to be done with this joint......



Morning Mac!

I have to do something in my house too.  I'm thinking of hiring one of those little bobcat bulldozer things...



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *





 Morning Lawrence!



coastermom said:


> Ok off to get the Corned Beef for the weekend . BIG St.Patricks at my House ...All homies must bring ....GREEN BEER



We'll be having corned beef and cabbage here on Monday too.  

Green beer story.  I went to somebody's St Pat's Day party many, many years ago.  They had green beer.  I don't drink beer, but I brought my own rum and had a fine time.  A friend of mine at the time, Sarah, grabbed me and said she needed to use the bathroom... and would I help her find it.  'Kay.  We stumble through the house and find a bathroom and lock ourselves in.  She sits, pees, and as she is turning around to flush she screams, "OH NO!  Look!  I've had too much green beer!  I'm peeing green!"  We both panic for a minute (remember we're young and drunk).  She finally flushes and she's getting all teary eyed wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  When I go to use the bathroom I said, "Look!  It's not you!  They must have one of those toilet bowl thingys that turns the water green."

Even drunk, how did we not know that?  I mean, seriously.


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> *Good Morning Homies!!!!*
> 
> *Waiting for cbean's new bedroom stuff. finally a functioning dresser to put her clothes in    I will be painting/rearranging/cleaning her room out in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



New furniture?  What's that like?   

Most of our furniture came in boxes and we had to build it.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Morning Mac!
> 
> I have to do something in my house too.  *I'm thinking of hiring one of those little bobcat bulldozer things...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lawrence!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be having corned beef and cabbage here on Monday too.
> 
> Green beer story.  I went to somebody's St Pat's Day party many, many years ago.  They had green beer.  I don't drink beer, but I brought my own rum and had a fine time.  A friend of mine at the time, Sarah, grabbed me and said she needed to use the bathroom... and would I help her find it.  'Kay.  We stumble through the house and find a bathroom and lock ourselves in.  She sits, pees, and as she is turning around to flush she screams, "OH NO!  Look!  I've had too much green beer!  I'm peeing green!"  We both panic for a minute (remember we're young and drunk).  She finally flushes and she's getting all teary eyed wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  When I go to use the bathroom I said, "Look!  It's not you!  They must have one of those toilet bowl thingys that turns the water green."
> 
> Even drunk, how did we not know that?  I mean, seriously.





can i borrow the bull dozer when you are done with it????


love the pea green story.......


----------



## RVGal

I am off to start some laundry and find something to pick up and put away.  I can't clean until I find the surfaces to clean.

I will have a busy, busy weekend... so a heads up that I may not check in for a few days.

Joshua is off school on Friday, so I'll use that day to run them down to the little city and get the boys hair cut and pictures with the Easter Bunny.

Saturday is the Easter Eggstravaganza on the town square.  Breakfast with the Easter Bunny and Cabbage Patch Kids... egg hunt... parade... bouncy rooms, slides, crafts... all that crap.  I am not looking forward to it.

Some how I have to get my big cleaning and Easter dinner shopping done in there.  I also have to get St Patrick's dinner and come up with green food to send with Joshua to school on Monday for their class party.

I won't continue to bore you guys with my list, lets just say I am starting to panic a little.


----------



## ky07

*Morning Tricia And Mac  *


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> can i borrow the bull dozer when you are done with it????



Sure!  I'll share.  

Of course, I am afraid of what all I am going to find on my carpet once I get down to it.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Sure!  I'll share.
> 
> Of course, I am afraid of what all I am going to find on my carpet once I get down to it.



   sounds like my boys room and it looks like a twister hit the place


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi.  Hello.

Sounds like everyone has lots of Easter and St. Paddy's day plans.   

When you are done with the bulldozers, my house needs one too.  Will we get a tri-state discount?

Can I just say I posted on the CB to see if anyone has a Mazda CX-9 or a Nissan Murano.  Those are 2 of the cars that Mike and I can agree on right now.  The 2 people who responded?  Were just posting to say they didn't have either.  They have Fords.  Huh?


----------



## yankeepenny

hey. 

went for the interview. the woman said wednesday at 12 noon. i repeated it. 

i get there, and she says , i have you down for friday.
i smiled very nicely and let her off the hook and said, i must have written it down wrong. within 20 seconds of talking to her i decipered from her disheveled clothing and her running that she was very disorganized. I said i will see you friday at twelve noon. have a nice afternoon.


i went to the grocery store and got some food. i am making brownies.  i am calm. irratated as all freakin' hell, but calm. 

it is one of those offices wehre people go who wear electronic ankle braclets and all that crap.  you need to be buzzed into every door, and go thru metal detectors. 
i am serching  as wee speak for anotehr posision to apply to. not holding out hope that i even want this one.


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> hey.
> 
> went for the interview. the woman said wednesday at 12 noon. i repeated it.
> 
> i get there, and she says , i have you down for friday.
> i smiled very nicely and let her off the hook and said, i must have written it down wrong. within 20 seconds of talking to her i decipered from her disheveled clothing and her running that she was very disorganized. I said i will see you friday at twelve noon. have a nice afternoon.
> 
> 
> i went to the grocery store and got some food. i am making brownies.  i am calm. irratated as all freakin' hell, but calm.
> 
> it is one of those offices wehre people go who wear electronic ankle braclets and all that crap.  you need to be buzzed into every door, and go thru metal detectors.
> i am serching  as wee speak for anotehr posision to apply to. not holding out hope that i even want this one.



That's terrible Penny.  It sounds like it might be a difficult place to work.  I don't blame you for continuing to look elsewhere.


----------



## RVGal

Is it too early to wish you guys a Happy Easter?


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Is it too early to wish you guys a Happy Easter?


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Is it too early to wish you guys a Happy Easter?


----------



## coastermom

Tricia ... You crack me up     ... Between the green Pee story and the bunnies in that picture you made my afternoon ...That is after the    starbucks ...



Mac. I never have any motivation to clean or do  . Maybe if Bon Jovi was standing around with not much on then I would have motivation but other then that I don't think so . Second choice is George Clooney  . Neither happening soon in my life so the  piles up and well the house looks like a ride in universal ....Twister ... 


Rose needs a big  . Hope dad is doing better . And those IEP meeting not too stressful.


Got to put away the Costco stuff now and off to get the kiddies then . See everyone later.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*You guys have inspired me to fix a special (all Irish) menu for St. Patty's Day.     One problem.....    I don't know where to start.   I need a St. Patty's Day dinner for Dummies manual.       Anyone want to help me out?     Easy preparation would be a bonus.    I'm still not able to stand long to cook & my DH is a take-out/ open a can kinda cook.    

Was it Wendy that fixed her special meal already?     The oven method sounded yummy & easy.     Care to share the recipe Wendy?   

What else should I fix?   My guys will want a complete meal, including dessert.    I may have to buy a dessert.    That may be pushing my health situation at the moment.    That is, unless I make a miraculous recovery by then.      Any dessert suggestions/ recipes just in case?

I know I'm rambling, but I'm also watching a game.     I hope I'm at least making sense.  *


----------



## RVGal

coastermom said:


> Tricia ... You crack me up     ... Between the green Pee story and the bunnies in that picture you made my afternoon ...That is after the    starbucks ...



I play second fiddle to Starbucks, huh?  At least I know where I stand.   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *You guys have inspired me to fix a special (all Irish) menu for St. Patty's Day.     One problem.....    I don't know where to start.   I need a St. Patty's Day dinner for Dummies manual.       Anyone want to help me out?     Easy preparation would be a bonus.    I'm still not able to stand long to cook & my DH is a take-out/ open a can kinda cook.
> 
> Any dessert suggestions/ recipes just in case?
> 
> *



Are you interested in corned beef and cabbage?  You can do that in a slow cooker.  Toss it in and walk away.  Serve it with boiled or mashed potatoes.

What about shepherd's pie?  Meat & veggie filling, topped with mashed potatoes and baked.  One dish meal.

Irish Stew?  Chicken & Leek Pie?  Point me in a direction for what you want to eat.

Irish desserts are not something I'm fond of.  Scones & clotted cream, rhubarb in anything, fruit compotes, bread puddings... bleech.  I tend to do the American thing and just make something I like that is also green and call it Irish.


----------



## loribell

Okay, I give up. I copied everything to respond to it last night. Then had trouble getting back online. I just got that fixed. Don't know why but it just decided to work again. UGH. So I spent the morning responding to everything I had copied. Well guess what? I saved it, it even asked if I wanted to replace the current document. IT IS NOT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate computers. 

I will go back and re-respond to the cliff notes Barb gave me. But I am sorry, there just isn't any way I have the time to do it all over again. 

Have I said that I hate computers?????


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Okay, I give up. I copied everything to respond to it last night. Then had trouble getting back online. I just got that fixed. Don't know why but it just decided to work again. UGH. So I spent the morning responding to everything I had copied. Well guess what? I saved it, it even asked if I wanted to replace the current document. IT IS NOT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate computers.
> 
> I will go back and re-respond to the cliff notes Barb gave me. But I am sorry, there just isn't any way I have the time to do it all over again.
> 
> Have I said that I hate computers?????



   Don't fret it Lori.  You tried and that's what matters.  We're just glad to have you back.  Now, tell us all about your weekend.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Are you interested in corned beef and cabbage?  You can do that in a slow cooker.  Toss it in and walk away.  Serve it with boiled or mashed potatoes.
> 
> What about shepherd's pie?  Meat & veggie filling, topped with mashed potatoes and baked.  One dish meal.
> 
> Irish Stew?  Chicken & Leek Pie?  Point me in a direction for what you want to eat.
> 
> Irish desserts are not something I'm fond of.  Scones & clotted cream, rhubarb in anything, fruit compotes, bread puddings... bleech.  I tend to do the American thing and just make something I like that is also green and call it Irish.




*I'm thinking corned beef & cabbage.    We've never had that.    I fix shepherd's pie on occasion, but the stews would also be new to us.     Right now, easiest sounds best whatever it is.  

We actually like bread pudding, when it's made right.    I'll have to see if I can find an uber easy, yet good, bread pudding recipe.     I'm still open for suggestions though. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Barb,
I'm finally getting around to reading Jodie's HHN trippie, between games.    (Sorry Jodie!     I know I'm extremely slack in my reading.   )   Anyway, I noticed she gave you advice for purchasing beer.   Have you checked Cruise Critic or elsewhere to see if you'll be allowed to bring it on?    Some cruiselines allow it, & some don't.    Some will even go through checked luggage in search of spirits (no, not ghosts).    It would stink, if they made you leave it behind.

PS:   I know you're always up on everything, but I thought I'd be a dutiful friend & ask anyway.*


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *You guys have inspired me to fix a special (all Irish) menu for St. Patty's Day.     One problem.....    I don't know where to start.   I need a St. Patty's Day dinner for Dummies manual.       Anyone want to help me out?     Easy preparation would be a bonus.    I'm still not able to stand long to cook & my DH is a take-out/ open a can kinda cook.
> 
> Was it Wendy that fixed her special meal already?     The oven method sounded yummy & easy.     Care to share the recipe Wendy?
> 
> What else should I fix?   My guys will want a complete meal, including dessert.    I may have to buy a dessert.    That may be pushing my health situation at the moment.    That is, unless I make a miraculous recovery by then.      Any dessert suggestions/ recipes just in case?
> 
> *




order a pizza.



buy some lettuce for a salad, that is green and buy beer.
tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> order a pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> buy some lettuce for a salad, that is green and buy beer.
> tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm thinking corned beef & cabbage.    We've never had that.    I fix shepherd's pie on occasion, but the stews would also be new to us.     Right now, easiest sounds best whatever it is.
> 
> We actually like bread pudding, when it's made right.    I'll have to see if I can find an uber easy, yet good, bread pudding recipe.     I'm still open for suggestions though. *



My vote for easiest would be the slow cooker corned beef and cabbage.  There are a ton of recipes out there.  I use the one from the Family Fun website.

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=14930&campaign=NLC-NL_Recipe&link=Section2Link2


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> order a pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> buy some lettuce for a salad, that is green and buy beer.
> tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion



you can just tell mac will be wearing orange on Monday


----------



## yankeepenny

I will be wearing  green , red white and blue, medium blue, and yellow black and gold.  


should go nice with the pasty nordic white face and tan lines!


----------



## yankeepenny

My english catholic mother always cooked corned beef and cabbage for march 17th and ham on easter.  i hated both meals. still do. 

i am one of those weirdos that will eat chicken 8 days a week.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> order a pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> buy some lettuce for a salad, that is green and buy beer.
> tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion


 
use green jello...it'll last until next st paddy's day (thank goodness my kids skipped that fad lol)

quick 'ello, jr wound up sleeping for 4 hours last night, had a cup of soup; went back to bed & i woke him up this morning @ 11:30 checking to see if he was still breathing...on the couch all day, managed to eat some ho-made chicken soup...starting to move around...them youngins bounce back quick like. Knew he was sick when he whipped out the nunchuk & tried to practice the Super Smash Bros & got dizzy-wound up quitting.

i'm not much of a beer drinker either (honestly ) when i don't want to drink alot i'll choose beer; fills me up so i usually only have 1 or 2...good of a strategy as any i suppose.  Corona is #1 on my list, Landshark is very close ...and it reminds me of vacation .  PS, while i despise Bud products; i've recently found Mr. Buffet's booze is bottled by them .  Shocked the picture of me nursing my Landshark hasn't reared it's ugly head for the "newbies".

tricia - not sure what it was about that movie...hadn't read the book despite DH urging me to...such a surprise as to the gem it is!

have a great night all!  got some cleaning done this am, yet tons more to go tomorrow...will check in before i start scrubbing down the walls.


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> My english catholic mother always cooked corned beef and cabbage for march 17th and ham on easter.  i hated both meals. still do.
> 
> i am one of those weirdos that will eat chicken 8 days a week.



I have english (UK) ancestry in me on my mothers side.  I traced my mothers maiden name line back to the dude that immigrated in the 1700s.  I have no catholic in me that I'm aware of, but who knows.

I do corned beef and cabbage for St Pats and ham (and a turkey) for Easter.

Does that make me normal, bad, or weird?  I dunno.  I just cook it and eat it cause I like it.



macraven said:


> order a pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> buy some lettuce for a salad, that is green and buy beer.
> tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion



Or there is another option for you.   



keishashadow said:


> quick 'ello, jr wound up sleeping for 4 hours last night, had a cup of soup; went back to bed & i woke him up this morning @ 11:30 checking to see if he was still breathing...on the couch all day, managed to eat some ho-made chicken soup...starting to move around...them youngins bounce back quick like. Knew he was sick when he whipped out the nunchuk & tried to practice the Super Smash Bros & got dizzy-wound up quitting.
> 
> i'm not much of a beer drinker either (honestly ) when i don't want to drink alot i'll choose beer; fills me up so i usually only have 1 or 2...good of a strategy as any i suppose.  Corona is #1 on my list, Landshark is very close ...and it reminds me of vacation .  PS, while i despise Bud products; i've recently found Mr. Buffet's booze is bottled by them .  Shocked the picture of me nursing my Landshark hasn't reared it's ugly head for the "newbies".
> 
> tricia - not sure what it was about that movie...hadn't read the book despite DH urging me to...such a surprise as to the gem it is!
> 
> have a great night all!  got some cleaning done this am, yet tons more to go tomorrow...will check in before i start scrubbing down the walls.



I'm glad your DS is doing some better.

You scrub your WALLS?  Seriously?  Oh my.  I have to rethink my cleaning process.


----------



## keishashadow

i only truly clean when i have company coming

rest of the time i just "rid up" 

i'm scarred from owning a cleaning company years ago and found myself "filling in" for the help more than i had expected   have developed an adversion to it...wonder if there is a syndrome?

ps i've taken ALL my kids out of school thru graduation...imo learning is not restricted to the classroom.  Of course, we had pre-approval and most work was done prior or ON vacation much to their dismay lol


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!

Checking in for the evening....

Got a free haircut at Supercuts...nothing exciting, just a trim but it was free  

We have made it over hump day!   

Five more school days til Easter Break!


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Checking in for the evening....
> 
> Got a free haircut at Supercuts...nothing exciting, just a trim but it was free
> 
> We have made it over hump day!
> 
> Five more school days til Easter Break!



Our spring break doesn't start until the end of the month.  It's usually connected to Easter.  I guess Easter is so early this year it threw everything off?  I dunno.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Our spring break doesn't start until the end of the month.  It's usually connected to Easter.  I guess Easter is so early this year it threw everything off?  I dunno.



Same here Tricia
Easter is what the 23rd of this month and our kids spring break starts the 31st


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm having Thurs/Fri and Mon/Tues surrounding Easter off and then starting April 18, we get another week for Passover.  This only happens like once every 6 years.


----------



## RVGal

ky07 said:


> Same here Tricia
> Easter is what the 23rd of this month and our kids spring break starts the 31st



That's our schedule.  Starts the 31st, with a "teacher's workday" thrown in on the 28th... unless we have a (highly unlikely) snow day.


----------



## RVGal

Helllooo people.  I am totally PUI.  Have been for the last hour or so.  Don't know how it happened.  Well, I mean, I know HOW it happened... duh... jhust that I didn't set out to get a good buzz on.

Anyway, I'm watching that horrible show on Fox where they ask life screwing personal questions and then do the truth or lie thing.  Fascinating.  Who would do that?  It reminds me of Temptation Island, which I also watched.  Itls even the same host.  Hmmmmm.

So, I walked the dog in my pajamas earlier.  It was still daylight.  I live on a busy highway in a small town.  That may not have been the smartest thing I've ever done.

I love you guys!


----------



## loribell

Well I will try from what I remember. 

Penny - How did the interview go? I had everything crossed. 

To those who are attempting to quit smoking, I am very proud of you and praying for you. Jodie same goes for Mike. 

Also Jodie vacationing with my dad & sis this summer drove me nuts. We were either waiting for them from a smoke break or bathroom break. 

Rose - I am so glad your dad got sprung. Do I remember correctly that your mom is feeling bad now? If so prayers for both of them. Hope Chrissy is feeling better. So sorry about the so called friend. Think you are better off without her. 

Marcie - How is the finger? Happy birthday to Matt. And what a surprise that the girlfriend wa sick and Matt got it too! 

Barb - Loved the Bubba story. Sounds like you may be stuck with the vaccuming from now on! Thanks so much for the cliff notes! 

Patty - Welcome to the family. Sorry but I have probably cheered against you when Katie's boys were swimming against you. So has she told you we are crashing the wedding? It is gonna be fun! 

Katie - Little sis invaded your territory, huh? And she gave you crap about us? What are we going to do with her???? Happy birthday to you Matt too! 

Mary- Sorry about the incedent at school. I am glad they went easy on here. Personally I think the kid that brought them should have been the one that got in trouble. Sorry I missed your birthday. So you and dh are really liking the bed? That is great! 

Sharon - Loved the pics, especially the pink one! 

Janet - How is jr feeling today? Hope he is all bettter. No offense but I am going to Tricia's for Easter. Her weather is much better. 

Tricia - Make room for us. We will be there next weekend. K? Sorry you had tummy trouble but you had a very sweet little boy to take care of you! 

Mac - Hope everything is okay now, or at least better. Hawaii will be here soon. You sure you don't want me to go instead of Mr. Mac????

Wendy - Congrats on the continued success. Did you hit dh upside the head for forgetting to put your chicken on? Have fun with the grandbaby this weekend. 

Tammie - Hope the back is feeling at least a little better. I'm not going to hug but I am thinking about you. 

Fletch - Congrats on the continued weight loss. Great job on riding the bike to work. 

DM - How many days till AD? On, and we are going to find you! 

Tracie - How was your kidless night? Hope you enjoyed it! 

Alison - No snow here. Can't believe you guys got so much. We had it forcasted for last Monday (2 -4 inches) and got nothing. They actually had the nerve to say it was going to happen again on Wednesday. Still nothing. Sunday in Albuquerque the weather lady said there was a snow storm over the city at that time. Funny thing is I had just come in from a bright, sunny, 40 degree day. I really don't think they even look to see what is going on. 

If I forgot anyone I am very sorry. Things just aren't going as planned around here.


----------



## marciemi

No snow here!  (Well, LOTS of left-over brown icky snow, but no new snow!).  My mom just got back from her trip to visit my brother in SC and she talked about all the weather delays etc. on Saturday.  I was like  - it was fine here.  The snow is slowly melting, but more like shriveling up in some spots.  Just another 2 feet or so and we may see our lawn again!  

We're off for the standard Easter break, but normally here the kids DON'T get Easter break (other than Friday) and get the third week of March off.  This year they just made it the Easter week, but I think next year we're back to just 3rd week in March.

I went out shopping this evening and bought my corned beef and cabbage.  I never make cabbage per se, but use the juice from the corned beef to make cabbage soup.  Which I'm the only one who eats, but still!  Darn it - I forgot to get bread to bake.  Maybe I can buy fresh bread on Sunday instead!  We're celebrating on March 16th instead since:  1.  The Catholic church has asked us to celebrate early because the 17th falls during Holy Week, and 2. Royce will be out of town on Monday and Tuesday and will miss it!

I'm working on sending my friend my trip report installments from last summer.  I think I have her convinced to go to Disney now (remember me asking you guys a bit back?).  Anyways, she's enjoying reading the trip reports so maybe that'll convince her more!


----------



## loribell

Welcome to our other new homie - Pixeegrl! Glad you joined us. 

Mike - Of course it was you I forgot again.  Can someone please explain that to me? My son's name is Mike. How do I keep forgetting him. Anyway, the work schedule sounds awful. Glad  you got the airfare taken care of. You are going to need a vacation. 

Rose - I am so sorry. I just read back through and saw your dad is in the hospital. Glad they caught it. I'm praying for him, and you!


----------



## pixeegrl

loribell said:


> Welcome to our other new homie - Pixeegrl! Glad you joined us.
> 
> Mike - Of course it was you I forgot again.  Can someone please explain that to me? My son's name is Mike. How do I keep forgetting him. Anyway, the work schedule sounds awful. Glad  you got the airfare taken care of. You are going to need a vacation.
> 
> Rose - I am so sorry. I just read back through and saw your dad is in the hospital. Glad they caught it. I'm prayign for him, and you!


 Thanks for making all us newbies feel welcome! I am reading through all the trip reports and hope I can write one as highly entertaining as those I have read!


----------



## loribell

Okay I am really getting mad. I have now tried to tell about my weekend 4 times! My pages keeps resetting on me and dumping everything I have typed. I am going to try one more time! 

Now it was nothing exciting. Just a great weekend anyway with no kids! 

Some strange things, at least to me. I never thought I would see a cactus growing beside a cedar tree. Or see snow on a cactus for that matter. How about snow on the southern mountains but not on the northern mountains? There were very few Mexican restaurants in Albuquerque???? In fact there weren't many restaurants at all. 

So we left Friday morning at about 6:00. We pulled in to Albuqerque about 2:30 and checked in to our hotel. I actually pricelined it for the first time ever. We got a very nice room at a Comfort Inn for $30 a night! We then headed over to the convention center and set up our booth. It took about an hour and then we were free for the evening. We had good food at Applebee's but bad service. 

We spent all day Saturday & Sunday at the convention center. We were there for World Wellness Weekend. It was by far the bast convention we have ever attended. The quality of people attending the convention were very concerned about their health and new what to expect. We made a lot of great contacts. We had a lot of people interested in our product and a lot of people interested in our business. There was a psychologist and a acupuncturist that want to join our business so they can refer people to us. People from other booths were sending people to us. It was unbelievable. We were both very pleased with the outcome. 

I also got to have a nice free massage & a magical shoulder healing done. I could not believe how well it worked. I have been having problems with my left shoulder for 7 years now. I know the pain is not gone permanently but it is gone for now. I was hurting so bad Sunday before I had it done I was actually trying to determine if I was having a heart attack. My left arm was hurting all the way down and my fingers were numb. I sat down and the lady rubbed my back lightly then went straight to that shoulder. It was wonderful.

I wish we would have had time to hear some of the speakers but we were swamped. And that was much better!  

Saturday evening we ate at Applebee's again. It was all we could really find that didn't have an hour long wait or more. Guess Friday's service wasn't too bad cause Saturday's was much worse! Sunday evening the hotel directed us to a small Mexican restaurant. It was fabulous! They had some very hot salsa! Wonderful, fun waiter too! 

We got up Monday morning and headed home. We got home in time to head to Mikey's ball game. 

So that was my weekend. Nothing exciting but good for us. And best of all I got away without any kids for the first time in over a year!!!!!!

I bet you are all glad you waited for that!


----------



## yankeepenny

so tricia is off her rocker, eh?

Marcie- lots of folks here are NOT happy as the bishop said no celebrating next week during holy week. meanwhile bars and taverns and restaurants are like , this is money for us, we are doing it. 

i remember holy week in the 70's. NOTHING was done then, not even funerals. i remember Easter getting closer when Mum made her hot cross buns on Holy Thursday or Good Friday morning. all banks and schools either closed or let out early that day, and EVERYONE went to mass at 3pm. 
I also remember her complaining about paying 10 cents more a dozen for white eggs,for coloring and it was the only time of the year she bought white, we always had brown. I bought white once. I felt guilty , and only did it once!


----------



## yankeepenny

I finished the 3rd book in the twilight series.

the fourth book comes out after july sometime. 

it was good. very good.

excellent recommendation Marcie!


----------



## yankeepenny

Loribell, I spent a week with DH and his family visiting in Albuquerque and Santa Fe years ago. The best d@mn mexican food I ever ate was in that state.  
It was a fantastic place to visit , and is on my to do again list. 


for an alternative to Disney next year, the year we move, i priced out a few cruises. for those prices, we can stay at a deluxe Dis resort and do the meal plan and.......
anyway, you can probably tell which i am aiming for.  seriously. i really liked the beach club. i knew it the nite we went over from the swolphin for dinner. DH liked it too. just not the 305 a nite prices. i also  want a private jet and part ownership in the Yankees, and neither is happening in my lifetime.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

loribell said:


> Patty - Welcome to the family. Sorry but I have probably cheered against you when Katie's boys were swimming against you. So has she told you we are crashing the wedding? It is gonna be fun!



No prob about cheering against my boys...just don't let it happen again    Hehe  Anyway, awesome for crashing the wedding!!  I'm the MOH, oh and best of all, if Matt can't go for the tasting, guess who's next in line...oh yes, that would be ME!!!  



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Checking in for the evening....
> 
> Got a free haircut at Supercuts...nothing exciting, just a trim but it was free
> 
> We have made it over hump day!
> 
> Five more school days til Easter Break!



Checking in for the evening....

Would like to get a free haircut at Supercuts, too bad I just got home from work now.  Oh wait, Katie, who introduced you to this deal??  "Ehem"

Oh no, I was told I couldn't copy her new ticker!  I wonder if that also stands for not copying her messages


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
I hope everyone is having a pleasant evening! 
*Rose*, I'm sorry to hear about your dad; blood clots are nothing to mess with. I hope they are taking good care of him. 

*Lori,* it has been warm here today and our snow was really not much to sneeze at. I think they let school out early on Friday just because it had been so long since we got any snow at all and there was actually a little accumulation on the ground, but they wouldn't let the poor kids go play in it...

Great Cliff Notes *Barb*! You do deserve a Golden Homie of your own! 

Hey *MAC*! You didn't think I'd be one of the first to invade the new digs, huh?

*Tricia*, I loved the chocolate bunnies!!! 

Hey Tracie, Jodie, Todd, Mike, Wendy, Jennifer, Fletch, DM, Damo, Tammy, Katie, Patty (P-Finn), Sharon, Janet, Penney, Marcie, Janet, Mary, Lawrence, Pixie...I hope I didn't forget anyone!

My internet service has been sucking since Monday night! We have AT&T DSL and home phone service. The telephone is completely OUT and the internet is SLOW!!! But, hey at least it's not OUT! I reported the problem on Tuesday morning and they said it would be up and running again by THURSDAY at 8 PM!!!!! Now that's what I call service!!!

Oh, Zack (DS14) has started track season and he had told me that the coach was ordering track shoes for them.....well he got his yesterday....they were not new at all. They were missing about half of the metal spikes and they were very well worn. Yesterday, I went to the ONLY  sports store in town to try to find him a new pair, and they had two styles of track shoes and not one pair in a size 11!Today, while he was running, the sole came off one of the shoes .....The coach told him that he would _try_ to find him another pair....He has a meet on TUESDAY!!! I guess I am going to either have to order him a pair or go to Texarkana (30 miles away) sometime this weekend and get him a pair.


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> Loribell, I spent a week with DH and his family visiting in Albuquerque and Santa Fe years ago. The best d@mn mexican food I ever ate was in that state.
> It was a fantastic place to visit , and is on my to do again list.
> 
> 
> for an alternative to Disney next year, the year we move, i priced out a few cruises. for those prices, we can stay at a deluxe Dis resort and do the meal plan and.......
> anyway, you can probably tell which i am aiming for.  seriously. i really liked the beach club. i knew it the nite we went over from the swolphin for dinner. DH liked it too. just not the 305 a nite prices. i also  want a private jet and part ownership in the Yankees, and neither is happening in my lifetime.



So did you find the Mexican food in Santa Fe or Albuquerque? The place we ate at was fantastic. It was called Cervantez. We walked in and it really reminded us of Cheers, it was very small. Well my sister went to the bathroom and came back laughing, told me I had to go look. Well this place was huge on the other side that you couldn't even tell was there. It just went on and on and on. 

Oh and have you ever considered trying to rent points from a DVC member? If you didn't mind moving if you were staying for a Friday & Saturday you could get a studio for 13 or 14 points a night. They usually go for $10 - $12 dollars a point. Not bad for the Beach Club. 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> No prob about cheering against my boys...just don't let it happen again    Hehe  Anyway, awesome for crashing the wedding!!  I'm the MOH, oh and best of all, if Matt can't go for the tasting, guess who's next in line...oh yes, that would be ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in for the evening....
> 
> Would like to get a free haircut at Supercuts, too bad I just got home from work now.  Oh wait, Katie, who introduced you to this deal??  "Ehem"
> 
> Oh no, I was told I couldn't copy her new ticker!  I wonder if that also stands for not copying her messages



We will be neutral when it comes to swimming against each other. Crashing the wedding is going to be fun!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Helllooo people.  I am totally PUI.  Have been for the last hour or so.  Don't know how it happened.  Well, I mean, I know HOW it happened... duh... jhust that I didn't set out to get a good buzz on.
> 
> Anyway, I'm watching that horrible show on Fox where they ask life screwing personal questions and then do the truth or lie thing.  Fascinating.  Who would do that?  It reminds me of Temptation Island, which I also watched.  Itls even the same host.  Hmmmmm.
> 
> So, I walked the dog in my pajamas earlier.  It was still daylight.  I live on a busy highway in a small town.  That may not have been the smartest thing I've ever done.
> 
> I love you guys!



Gee, I missed this earlier. Probably shouldn't walk  the dog in town in your jammies! Glad you are getting to relax though! Love you too!



t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!
> 
> *Lori,* it has been warm here today and our snow was really not much to sneeze at. I think they let school out early on Friday just because it had been so long since we got any snow at all and there was actually a little accumulation on the ground, but they wouldn't let the poor kids go play in it...
> 
> Great Cliff Notes *Barb*! You do deserve a Golden Homie of your own!
> 
> Oh, Zack (DS14) has started track season and he had told me that the coach was ordering track shoes for them.....well he got his yesterday....they were not new at all. They were missing about half of the metal spikes and they were very well worn. Yesterday, I went to the ONLY  sports store in town to try to find him a new pair, and they had two styles of track shoes and not one pair in a size 11!Today, while he was running, the sole came off one of the shoes .....The coach told him that he would _try_ to find him another pair....He has a meet on TUESDAY!!! I guess I am going to either have to order him a pair or go to Texarkana (30 miles away) sometime this weekend and get him a pair.



Well at least the kids got to go out in it a little once they got home. They were talking about you guys in Albuquerque. 

I think Barb needs a Golden Homie Award too! Thanks again Barb! 

Good luck finding the shoes. Hope the others hold out until then. And good luck to the ds in the meet.


----------



## loribell

I am so sorry I forgot you Jennifer. I know it has to be a subconcious tax thing. On top of everything else I am dealing with getting the tax stuff together. UGH!

So how are you? Is ds having friends over this weekend or was it last weekend? How was Hairspray? See I really did know what was going on with you, at least a little.


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Gee, I missed this earlier. Probably shouldn't walk  the dog in town in your jammies! Glad you are getting to relax though! Love you too!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least the kids got to go out in it a little once they got home. They were talking about you guys in Albuquerque.
> 
> I think Barb needs a Golden Homie Award too! Thanks again Barb!
> 
> Good luck finding the shoes. *Hope the others hold out until then.* And good luck to the ds in the meet.


They already broke! The sole came completely off one while he was running today.... Thanks for the good luck wishes! They have him running the 800 meter, and I wish they would change him to 400. He can beat all the boys in the 400, but he's got to build up his endurance for the 800, because one boy can beat him in that one (but it could have been the crappy shoes too...). Zack can run like the wind, but we gotta get him some good shoes!!!


----------



## loribell

Oh yeah, my kids are on Spring Break next week.


----------



## loribell

Now that I have accomplished something I am going to bed! Night everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Oh yeah, my kids are on Spring Break next week.



My kids spring break starts March 24.


----------



## KStarfish82

= Patty


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Now that I have accomplished something I am going to bed! Night everyone!



Nite Lori!


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> Update.
> My dad is back in the hospital



Hope she and Dad are feeling better... best place for him to be is the hospital....blood clots are serious.... 



RVGal said:


> We gots a Romper Room?  I wanna go play!



I wanna take a nap!  (i brought my mat  ) 




RVGal said:


> Oh, yeah.  He was guilty.  We deliberated for several hours.  There were a few wussies on the jury that didn't want to convict him because he was a "nice old guy".     Since when did that matter?
> 
> When the agent did the deal with him (wired), he told him what he intended to do with the credit card numbers.  Here's what I found interesting.  It is perfectly legal for companies to sell your personal information (including credit card numbers), as long as it is for the purpose of building a "customer profile" (i.e. learning how much credit you have available, etc).  The agent clearly stated that he intended to take the numbers and run false transactions on them, pocket the money, and run.  Selling him the numbers knowing he was going to use them illegally made it a crime.  Guilty.



What a moron......  




tlinus said:


> *Waiting for cbean's new bedroom stuff. finally a functioning dresser to put her clothes in    I will be painting/rearranging/cleaning her room out in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Congrats!   Take before and after pix!!!  Guess no pui for you this weekend...heck, we'll be lucky if ya come home all weekend....


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Well, I've done a ton of yearbook pages this week, and a whole load more to go!  I tell ya, the fun just never ends!  Hehe

Have a great night y'all!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> as you can see, i lost interest and motivation in cleaning the dump this morning.



ppphhbbbbttttt....who cares?!    I don't mind the mess.... if I did, I woulda moved out long ago....  



RVGal said:


> HEY!  I'm a younger sister and *I don't drool*!  *Unless *I'm sleeping... or really drunk...



See?  You ADMIT you drool  



			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> Morning Mac!
> 
> I have to do something in my house too.  I'm thinking of hiring one of those little bobcat bulldozer things...



Did I mention I bought us a new 'car' today?








			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> We'll be having corned beef and cabbage here on Monday too.
> 
> Green beer story.  I went to somebody's St Pat's Day party many, many years ago.  They had green beer.  I don't drink beer, but I brought my own rum and had a fine time.  A friend of mine at the time, Sarah, grabbed me and said she needed to use the bathroom... and would I help her find it.  'Kay.  We stumble through the house and find a bathroom and lock ourselves in.  She sits, pees, and as she is turning around to flush she screams, "OH NO!  Look!  I've had too much green beer!  I'm peeing green!"  We both panic for a minute (remember we're young and drunk).  She finally flushes and she's getting all teary eyed wondering if she needs to see a doctor.  When I go to use the bathroom I said, "Look!  It's not you!  They must have one of those toilet bowl thingys that turns the water green."
> 
> Even drunk, how did we not know that?  I mean, seriously.



First...I think we are one of the few people NOT having corned beef this weekend   Prolly have pizza tho  

Second.... that story....   Geniuses..... 



RVGal said:


> New furniture?  What's that like?
> 
> Most of our furniture came in boxes and we had to build it.



I wuz wonderin' what all the boxes in your room were from  



macraven said:


> can i borrow the bull dozer when you are done with it????










RVGal said:


> I will have a busy, busy weekend... so a heads up that I may not check in for a few days.
> 
> Joshua is off school on Friday, so I'll use that day to run them down to the little city and get the boys hair cut and pictures with the Easter Bunny.
> 
> Saturday is the Easter Eggstravaganza on the town square.  Breakfast with the Easter Bunny and Cabbage Patch Kids... egg hunt... parade... bouncy rooms, slides, crafts... all that crap.  I am not looking forward to it.
> 
> Some how I have to get my big cleaning and Easter dinner shopping done in there.  I also have to get St Patrick's dinner and come up with green food to send with Joshua to school on Monday for their class party.
> 
> I won't continue to bore you guys with my list, lets just say I am starting to panic a little.



 Good luck with that....sounds like you're gonna need it   ....oh, and don't worry about cleaning...you have _next _week for that  


AlexandNessa said:


> Hi.  Hello.
> Sounds like everyone has lots of Easter and St. Paddy's day plans.



 nope  



AlexandNessa said:


> When you are done with the bulldozers, my house needs one too.  Will we get a tri-state discount?










AlexandNessa said:


> Can I just say I posted on the CB to see if anyone has a Mazda CX-9 or a Nissan Murano.  Those are 2 of the cars that Mike and I can agree on right now.  The 2 people who responded?  Were just posting to say they didn't have either.  They have Fords.  Huh?



Guess their Ma never told 'em if they didn't have anything nice to say, don't say anything     Which are you leanin' more towards??? 



yankeepenny said:


> hey.
> 
> went for the interview. the woman said wednesday at 12 noon. i repeated it.
> 
> i get there, and she says , i have you down for friday.
> i smiled very nicely and let her off the hook and said, i must have written it down wrong. within 20 seconds of talking to her i decipered from her disheveled clothing and her running that she was very disorganized. I said i will see you friday at twelve noon. have a nice afternoon.



Sorry Penny...that sux   Like ya said, prolly not a place ya wanna work at anyway..... Still wishin' ya luck!  



RVGal said:


> Is it too early to wish you guys a Happy Easter?



First:  

Second: How did the earless bunny know to say "what" if he couldn't hear the other one in the first place??


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Okay, I give up. I copied everything to respond to it last night.
> 
> I will go back and re-respond to the cliff notes Barb gave me. But I am sorry, there just isn't any way I have the time to do it all over again.
> 
> Have I said that I hate computers?????



Well....why do you think I gave you cliff notes???   To use 'em.....  

Yes, I think you have mentioned you hate computers....by the way, how did you make out at Best Buy??  Are your problems related to having it there to be 'fixed'? 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Barb,
> I'm finally getting around to reading Jodie's HHN trippie, between games.    (Sorry Jodie!     I know I'm extremely slack in my reading.   )   Anyway, I noticed she gave you advice for purchasing beer.   Have you checked Cruise Critic or elsewhere to see if you'll be allowed to bring it on?    Some cruiselines allow it, & some don't.    Some will even go through checked luggage in search of spirits (no, not ghosts).    It would stink, if they made you leave it behind.
> 
> PS:   I know you're always up on everything, but I thought I'd be a dutiful friend & ask anyway.*



We are doing Disney Cruise Line...they don't allow it, but don't enforce it either.. .... Hopefully we are staying within walking distance of a store to walk to and pick some beer up (maybe wine..if we don't get it when we first get to Orlando).  I thought there was a convenience store next to the Country Inn & Suites that we're staying at, but I was wrong....Jodie....when you go, keep an eye out for what's near the CI&S....if ya remember  (if not, no biggie....) Not really concerned with a lot of beer/wine....I CAN do without and purchasing a couple each day will not break the bank....same with number of beers DH would consume..... We have 1 day in Nassau, 2 days at Castaway Cay.....plan on being on the boat most of the Nassau day and on CC all day both days (snorkeling).... Thanks for being my dutiful friend!  



macraven said:


> order a pizza.



 



yankeepenny said:


> you can just tell mac will be wearing orange on Monday





yankeepenny said:


> I will be wearing  green , red white and blue, medium blue, and yellow black and gold.



And I will be wearing either black OR yellow.... whichever shirt is clean  



yankeepenny said:


> i am one of those weirdos that will eat chicken 8 days a week.



1. TF??  
2. Actually, chicken is very good for you....protein  



keishashadow said:


> quick 'ello, jr wound up sleeping for 4 hours last night, had a cup of soup; went back to bed & i woke him up this morning @ 11:30 checking to see if he was still breathing...on the couch all day, managed to eat some ho-made chicken soup...starting to move around...them youngins bounce back quick like. Knew he was sick when he whipped out the nunchuk & tried to practice the Super Smash Bros & got dizzy-wound up quitting.



Sounds like flu Janet    Funny how ya know they're sick if video games are OUT!


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> *Got a free haircut *at Supercuts...nothing exciting, just a trim but it was free



 ....uh.....why?  



RVGal said:


> Helllooo people.  I am totally PUI.  Have been for the last hour or so.  Don't know how it happened.  Well, I mean, I know HOW it happened... duh... jhust that I didn't set out to get a good buzz on.



Sorry I missed it.....  



RVGal said:


> Anyway, I'm watching that horrible show on Fox where they ask life screwing personal questions and then do the truth or lie thing.  Fascinating.  Who would do that?  It reminds me of Temptation Island, which I also watched.  Itls even the same host.  Hmmmmm.



I've seen those shows....wondering what moron would do the "truth" show IF they had something to hide???  HELLO???? ANYBODY HOME???  




RVGal said:


> So, I walked the dog in my pajamas earlier.  It was still daylight.  I live on a busy highway in a small town.  That may not have been the smartest thing I've ever done.
> 
> I love you guys!



Okay.... walking the dog in jammies...not _so _bad..... As long as you mean "a top and separate bottom/pants" pajamas and NOT a 'nightie' type pajama...  



pixeegrl said:


> Thanks for making all us newbies feel welcome! I am reading through all the trip reports and hope I can write one as highly entertaining as those I have read!



Glad we are inspiring   Everyone is welcome here....we are one great big happy family....  



loribell said:


> Okay I am really getting mad. I have now tried to tell about my weekend 4 times! My pages keeps resetting on me and dumping everything I have typed. I am going to try one more time!
> 
> Now it was nothing exciting. Just a great weekend anyway with no kids!
> 
> Some strange things, at least to me. I never thought I would see a cactus growing beside a cedar tree. Or see snow on a cactus for that matter. How about snow on the southern mountains but not on the northern mountains? There were very few Mexican restaurants in Albuquerque???? In fact there weren't many restaurants at all.
> 
> So we left Friday morning at about 6:00. We pulled in to Albuqerque about 2:30 and checked in to our hotel. I actually pricelined it for the first time ever. We got a very nice room at a Comfort Inn for $30 a night! We then headed over to the convention center and set up our booth. It took about an hour and then we were free for the evening. We had good food at Applebee's but bad service.
> 
> We spent all day Saturday & Sunday at the convention center. We were there for World Wellness Weekend. It was by far the bast convention we have ever attended. The quality of people attending the convention were very concerned about their health and new what to expect. We made a lot of great contacts. We had a lot of people interested in our product and a lot of people interested in our business. There was a psychologist and a acupuncturist that want to join our business so they can refer people to us. People from other booths were sending people to us. It was unbelievable. We were both very pleased with the outcome.
> 
> I also got to have a nice free massage & a magical shoulder healing done. I could not believe how well it worked. I have been having problems with my left shoulder for 7 years now. I know the pain is not gone permanently but it is gone for now. I was hurting so bad Sunday before I had it done I was actually trying to determine if I was having a heart attack. My left arm was hurting all the way down and my fingers were numb. I sat down and the lady rubbed my back lightly then went straight to that shoulder. It was wonderful.
> 
> I wish we would have had time to hear some of the speakers but we were swamped. And that was much better!
> 
> Saturday evening we ate at Applebee's again. It was all we could really find that didn't have an hour long wait or more. Guess Friday's service wasn't too bad cause Saturday's was much worse! Sunday evening the hotel directed us to a small Mexican restaurant. It was fabulous! They had some very hot salsa! Wonderful, fun waiter too!
> 
> We got up Monday morning and headed home. We got home in time to head to Mikey's ball game.
> 
> So that was my weekend. Nothing exciting but good for us. And best of all I got away without any kids for the first time in over a year!!!!!!
> 
> I bet you are all glad you waited for that!



Sounds like a wonderful little getaway....even if it was work related (which, by the way, exactly what *is *that anyway  ) That was wonderful you were able to get that pain worked out of your shoulder....let's hope the results last for awhile!  Is the "magic shoulder" a 'technique' or product? Was this the same sister you take pix for...or different sis?   Don't worry about ketchup....you did great!!!!  



yankeepenny said:


> i remember holy week in the 70's.



When ya think about it....a lot has changed over the years.....  ...amazing isn't it??? Bubba is amazed we grew up without computers....  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh no, I was told *I couldn't copy her new ticker*!  I wonder if that also stands for not copying her messages



 ....which, I meant to mention to KFed...I likes the new ticker


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!



Hey yourself!!!  Glad you're feelin' better.... 



			
				t-and-a said:
			
		

> Great Cliff Notes *Barb*! You do deserve a Golden Homie of your own!



  Can't get one for myself...that's just wrong....I only GIVE 'em  



			
				t-and-a said:
			
		

> Oh, Zack (DS14) has started track season and he had told me that the *coach was ordering track shoes for them*.....well he got his yesterday....they were not new at all. They were missing about half of the metal spikes and they were very well worn. Yesterday, I went to the ONLY  sports store in town to try to find him a new pair, and they had two styles of track shoes and not one pair in a size 11!Today, while he was running, the sole came off one of the shoes .....The coach told him that he would _try_ to find him another pair....He has a meet on TUESDAY!!! I guess I am going to either have to order him a pair or go to Texarkana (30 miles away) sometime this weekend and get him a pair.



Uh....what?   WHY would the COACH order track shoes??? That doesn't make sense to me....(or is this a normal thing for where you live?)  AND, why weren't they NEW??? I hope you didn't have to pay for them.... the way I'm reading the story is: Coach orders shoes, they are used, parents haveta buy NEW anyhows....   I'm really baffled as to why they would order used/defective shoes...just not makin' sense....then again, I really am tired right now....  




loribell said:


> I am so sorry I forgot you Jennifer.
> 
> So how are you?
> 
> How was Hairspray?



I think it's CRUNCH TIME for our Jennifer  .....  Hey homie...if you're out there....leave a message on the machine to let us know you are still hangin' on  




KStarfish82 said:


> = Patty



 Guess the game is "on" now.....


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Hey yourself!!!  Glad you're feelin' better....


Thanks! I've about lost my voice, but I'm makin' it....





bubba's mom said:


> Can't get one for myself...that's just wrong....I only GIVE 'em


Well, if I was as talented and creative as you and Randy, I'd come up with one and give to you, so here's a little something:  





bubba's mom said:


> Uh....what?   WHY would the COACH order track shoes??? That doesn't make sense to me....(or is this a normal thing for where you live?)  AND, why weren't they NEW??? I hope you didn't have to pay for them.... the way I'm reading the story is: Coach orders shoes, they are used, parents haveta buy NEW anyhows....   I'm really baffled as to why they would order used/defective shoes...just not makin' sense....then again, I really am tired right now....


Well, the coach didn't actually "order" shoes. I didn't have to pay anything for them, but I would have if they would have been ordering NEW shoes. They had a stash of track shoes that they have kept for years (obviously) and he was taking down sizes to bring to the kids....Zack thought he was getting their sizes so that he could order them some, but NO! I sure would have already had some for him had I known they were giving them the REJECTS!!!!! The middle school boys always get the bottom of the bucket and since Zack wears an 11, they would most likely have come from the high school reject bucket. The coaches in our school district don't seem to care much about developing their athletes.  Jodie's "RIP" term applies to our coaches. I think they are just there to draw a check and not to make a difference.  I have a child who I think could really be a star at track. They were supposed to have a meet yesterday (the day that my son got his funky track shoes), but it was cancelled. Can you imagine what it would have been like if he had been running a race and his sole came flying off his shoe? It was like this during football season with his pads. They gave him hip pads that had exposed metal on them. I duct taped them and I guess that embarrassed the coaches enough that they gave him a decent set. I could go on and on about our athletic program.......


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> you can just tell mac will be wearing orange on Monday





you bet i am



RVGal said:


> I have english (UK) ancestry in me on my mothers side.  I traced my mothers maiden name line back to the dude that immigrated in the 1700s.  I have no catholic in me that I'm aware of, but who knows.
> 
> I do corned beef and cabbage for St Pats and ham (and a turkey) for Easter.
> 
> Does that make me normal, bad, or weird?  I dunno.  I just cook it and eat it cause I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Or there is another option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your DS is doing some better.
> 
> You scrub your WALLS?  Seriously?  Oh my.  I have to rethink my cleaning process.





i do
i thought everyone scrubbed their walls.......




dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> No prob about cheering against my boys...just don't let it happen again    Hehe  Anyway, awesome for crashing the wedding!!  I'm the MOH, oh and best of all, if Matt can't go for the tasting, guess who's next in line...oh yes, that would be ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in for the evening....
> 
> Would like to get a free haircut at Supercuts, too bad I just got home from work now.  Oh wait, Katie, who introduced you to this deal??  "Ehem"
> 
> Oh no, I was told I couldn't copy her new ticker!  I wonder if that also stands for not copying her messages




yea, we are crashing the wedding.
maybe we should say groom side when they seat us so know one will know..



t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!
> I hope everyone is having a pleasant evening!
> *Rose*, I'm sorry to hear about your dad; blood clots are nothing to mess with. I hope they are taking good care of him.
> 
> *Lori,* it has been warm here today and our snow was really not much to sneeze at. I think they let school out early on Friday just because it had been so long since we got any snow at all and there was actually a little accumulation on the ground, but they wouldn't let the poor kids go play in it...
> 
> Great Cliff Notes *Barb*! You do deserve a Golden Homie of your own!
> 
> Hey *MAC*! You didn't think I'd be one of the first to invade the new digs, huh?
> 
> *Tricia*, I loved the chocolate bunnies!!!
> 
> Hey Tracie, Jodie, Todd, Mike, Wendy, Jennifer, Fletch, DM, Damo, Tammy, Katie, Patty (P-Finn), Sharon, Janet, Penney, Marcie, Janet, Mary, Lawrence, Pixie...I hope I didn't forget anyone!
> 
> My internet service has been sucking since Monday night! We have AT&T DSL and home phone service. The telephone is completely OUT and the internet is SLOW!!! But, hey at least it's not OUT! I reported the problem on Tuesday morning and they said it would be up and running again by THURSDAY at 8 PM!!!!! Now that's what I call service!!!
> 
> Oh, Zack (DS14) has started track season and he had told me that the coach was ordering track shoes for them.....well he got his yesterday....they were not new at all. They were missing about half of the metal spikes and they were very well worn. Yesterday, I went to the ONLY  sports store in town to try to find him a new pair, and they had two styles of track shoes and not one pair in a size 11!Today, while he was running, the sole came off one of the shoes .....The coach told him that he would _try_ to find him another pair....He has a meet on TUESDAY!!! I guess I am going to either have to order him a pair or go to Texarkana (30 miles away) sometime this weekend and get him a pair.




oh please...........ugh.......i have dsl/ at&t also.
i typed responses to the last 5 pages and it all disappeared.
said some error.

i went thru 3-4 days trying to get service to run correctly.
finally called apple and they took care of it.



loribell said:


> Gee, I missed this earlier. Probably shouldn't walk  the dog in town in your jammies! Glad you are getting to relax though! Love you too!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least the kids got to go out in it a little once they got home. They were talking about you guys in Albuquerque.
> 
> I think Barb needs a Golden Homie Award too! Thanks again Barb!
> 
> Good luck finding the shoes. Hope the others hold out until then. And good luck to the ds in the meet.





i wondered the same about our gal.....

i second that.
brab needs a goldie now for the cliff notes...


----------



## macraven

what the heck...........

i redid the entire posting and most of it isn't here.


and i said some great things to brab.........

now if i could only remember what i wrote the first time..........


----------



## t-and-a

Oh yeah, and before track season started, I asked Zack to find out if I needed to buy any special kind of shoes and he told me not to worry about it, that the school provided them.  I had to buy his football cleats, but the school provided the uniform and pads.


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> oh please...........ugh.......i have dsl/ at&t also.
> i typed responses to the last 5 pages and it all disappeared.
> said some error.
> 
> i went thru 3-4 days trying to get service to run correctly.
> finally called apple and they took care of it.


Hey *MAC*! One good thing about AT&T DSL is that the Loews Hotels at UO are now AT&T WI-FI Hot Spots!


----------



## macraven

i don't have a laptop.


i always feel so disconnected to the world when i am on vacation.
no internet usage..........


----------



## macraven

it is almost midnight cst



locking up and putting the cat to bed.........


gotta catch the tale end of forensic files now before i go to bed.........



door locked
lights out

except for the tv


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good Mornin'


----------



## tlinus

*Morning ALL!!!

It's Thursday - one day closer to the weekend!!!!   *


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning yerselves everyone.....just 3 days left to work.....  




t-and-a said:


> Well, the coach didn't actually "order" shoes. I didn't have to pay anything for them, but I would have if they would have been ordering NEW shoes. They had a stash of track shoes that they have kept for years (obviously) and he was taking down sizes to bring to the kids....Zack thought he was getting their sizes so that he could order them some, but NO! I sure would have already had some for him had I known they were giving them the REJECTS!!!!! The middle school boys always get the bottom of the bucket and since Zack wears an 11, they would most likely have come from the high school reject bucket. The coaches in our school district don't seem to care much about developing their athletes.  Jodie's "RIP" term applies to our coaches. I think they are just there to draw a check and not to make a difference.  I have a child who I think could really be a star at track. They were supposed to have a meet yesterday (the day that my son got his funky track shoes), but it was cancelled. Can you imagine what it would have been like if he had been running a race and his sole came flying off his shoe? It was like this during football season with his pads. They gave him hip pads that had exposed metal on them. I duct taped them and I guess that embarrassed the coaches enough that they gave him a decent set. I could go on and on about our athletic program.......



Yikes!  Sorry you lost your voice...but I bet the guys are glad it's 'quiet' around the house these days.....  

Okay...I don't know any other school district who supplies _shoes_?   Football pads...yep, I can see that...but shoes....    If you didn't have to pay for them, guess we shoulda known huh....  Well...at least you are rather now 'well informed' about what the skool is 'providing' and can plan accordingly.....  



macraven said:


> i thought everyone scrubbed their walls.......



scrub walls??  uh, no..... IF it looks THAT bad, I slap a coat of paint on it....call it cleaned  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> yea, we are crashing the wedding.
> maybe we should say groom side when they seat us so know one will know..



nah.....what fun would that be?  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> oh please...........ugh.......i have dsl/ at&t also.
> i typed responses to the last 5 pages and it all disappeared.
> said some error.



That's why I didn't "say goodnite".....got error message and was tired....said screw it and went to sleep  



t-and-a said:


> Hey *MAC*! One good thing about AT&T DSL is that the Loews Hotels at UO are now AT&T WI-FI Hot Spots!





macraven said:


> i don't have a laptop.
> 
> 
> i always feel so disconnected to the world when i am on vacation.
> no internet usage..........



Too bad I don't have AT&T....If I don't have my net, I feel the same mac....would be nice to checkin before bedtime......

Maybe you should ask Mr Mac for a laptop for your birthday or Christmas  


Well...off to work peoples.....have a good day today......

And Todd & Lawrence....  for another "very few smokes" day


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just stopping by at work. Be back later and have a good day...it's almost Friday.


----------



## macraven

late for work.


catch all later


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning, all.

Brab, Bob and Roger will give you as many grocery stops as you need.  I'm sure they'll be able to tell you better than me where the closest grocery store is.  I am not sure where the CI&S is as we're going right from HRH to PC.  I know last cruise we stopped at a Publix.  We will do the same this time.  DCL doesn't care what you bring.  We brought our backpack coolers filled with beer.  Stuck a luggage tag right on a case of water and had it delivered to our room too.   

Actually, we were enjoying some adult beverages at the bar at the adult pool, and the bartender was making fun of us for drinking at her bar while we had beers in our bags (waiting for the rooms to open up).  They really don't care.


----------



## keishashadow

server error messages finally, quick fly-by hi!

ds was on way out the door when we bolted for Bathroom, yuck...back in bed...i should clean...don't want to...slacker

lori - i was thinking the trip was a romantic get away , oh well - all travel is good to recharge imo

barb - from what the cruise boards report no issue with even slapping a luggage tag on a case of beer as checked or in carry on. Amazing how peeps tout Disney as so family friendly & rip on Carnival as being so low brow...when in December Carnival was yanking booze from carry on luggage both in Port of Tampa & when returning to ship from ports of call left & right of us. Don't get me started on the whole gambling is bad line of thought when they shove the pricey bingo cards down your throat & allow kids to play (just not to purchase or claim the prizes)...vent over.

jodie - @ the risk of forgetting to check for a counter, when do u pillage & plunder the caribbean? ps hands off my duck 





i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> server error messages finally, quick fly-by hi!
> 
> ds was on way out the door when we bolted for Bathroom, yuck...back in bed...i should clean...don't want to...slacker
> 
> lori - i was thinking the trip was a romantic get away , oh well - all travel is good to recharge imo
> 
> barb - from what the cruise boards report no issue with even slapping a luggage tag on a case of beer as checked or in carry on. Amazing how peeps tout Disney as so family friendly & rip on Carnival as being so low brow...when in December Carnival was yanking booze from carry on luggage both in Port of Tampa & when returning to ship from ports of call left & right of us. Don't get me started on the whole gambling is bad line of thought when they shove the pricey bingo cards down your throat & allow kids to play (just not to purchase or claim the prizes)...vent over.
> 
> jodie - @ the risk of forgetting to check for a counter, when do u pillage & plunder the caribbean? ps hands off my duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!




*Great picture Janet!!! Hope DS is feeling better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no fun being sick  

I am with you on the cleaning - should be doing lots of it but got a whacky schedule today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mid bean gets out at 11:45 and lil bean goes in for regular afternoon K at 12:15. Have to go back and do the mid year conferences for mid bean at 2:10, pick up lil bean at 3:15 and his conf is at 3:20 - thank goodness there isn't baseball or softball tonight. Plus I am now waiting for R&F to redeliver cbean's mirror (it was broke) and have a few other things like laundry that need to be taken care of.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........not enough hours in the day.*


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Morning yerselves everyone.....just 3 days left to work.....



*Hoping they fly by fer ya!!!! just think of today as another day closer to vacation  *




bubba's mom said:


> Yikes!  Sorry you lost your voice...but I bet the guys are glad it's 'quiet' around the house these days.....




*Latching on to this to say Get Well Soon  *




bubba's mom said:


> scrub walls??  uh, no..... IF it looks THAT bad, I slap a coat of paint on it....call it cleaned



*I love your style!!!!!!!
     *

*and for the record, I scrub the walls once or twice a year.....rest of the time its swiffer to the rescue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




bubba's mom said:


> Too bad I don't have AT&T....If I don't have my net, I feel the same mac....would be nice to checkin before bedtime



*Jim always needs the internet a few days during vacation. We usually get it for 2 or 3 days and expense it because he needs it for work  So hopefully I will be able to check in while away* 




bubba's mom said:


> And Todd & Lawrence....  for another "very few smokes" day



*I agree - good luck today guys!!!!!!!  * 



Metro West said:


> Morning all...just stopping by at work. Be back later and have a good day...it's almost Friday.



*Hey Hey - Have a great day at work - see you later!!!!!*




macraven said:


> late for work.  catch all later



*See you around later mac, have a great day!!*




AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> Brab, *Bob and Roger will give you as many grocery stops as you need.*



*I guess then that I can ask for one when they take us from the HRH to the Holiday Inn Express at the airport.   We have a room with a kitchenette there and would be nice to make something for dinner as we are in the area where there are not alot of restaurants. Do I have to set that up now or can I wait until they pick us up on day 1?? *


----------



## keishashadow

tracie - thanx, it just popped out of photobucket this am lol

sounds like u have a busy day!  I hate teacher conferences ; i get intimidated because they are smrt and i am not

when i reported Ds off this am (only 2nd day missed this year...vacations don't count in my book )...i got "oooooh... , sick again?"  (no, he's  going to stay home to fetch me my beers outta the fridge while i start getting smashed early ). away i go, bbl


----------



## yankeepenny

welcome to wack job weather maine again.
sunny today, rain and snow friday and rain and snow sunday.
but sunday, the track of the storm may miss us. it may not . it could end up being snow. in that case, white easter. we have two feet in some spots on the lawn, nothing on others. was hoping for rain that would wash it all away. 
stay tuned. flooding next. get the ark out. and i call shotgun on riding up  front with noah.


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> welcome to wack job weather maine again.
> sunny today, rain and snow friday and rain and snow sunday.
> but sunday, the track of the storm may miss us. it may not . it could end up being snow. in that case, white easter. we have two feet in some spots on the lawn, nothing on others. was hoping for rain that would wash it all away.
> stay tuned. flooding next. get the ark out. and i call shotgun on riding up  front with noah.



*awww Penny - believe it or not, right now I would prefer snow to rain. the ground here is so soggy and from the wicked rain we had on saturday, i am afraid of flooding in the basement again if we get too much rain. keeping my fingers crossed that the storm misses you completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all . 

I am going to parent teacher conf. today too. My DS has 1/2 a day today and well I am not really loving it. I have so much to do before company comes on Saturday . We all know how it is when the kiddies are home not much else gets done.

Sorry Tricia there are just some things that come first and well  Starbucks is there even before my DH sometimes ...   Gotta have that fix . 

Well as for cleaning I am convinced that our  is down there now making more and more of it's self  . I swear that I did it yesterday and it looks like I haven't done it in a month . Has to be the teenage girls . 

I just got off the phone with our accountant .. Also a friend of ours...And our return has an error of over $200 . .. Now to worry though it will be resolved . I am thinking that it is going to cost us that to fill up our van soon .    ANYONE see the price of gas in NYC ..  $3.45 a gallon . The guy in front of me yesterday filled up a giant SUV and it was over $80 .  And now our Gov. is client number 9 and we are getting a new Gov. it is all falling apart here in the good old state of NY. 


Off to clean up and well then I have PT Conf. and a dentist appointment for my DD and then it will be later tonight . Hope to get in to visit again sometime today . 


Lost is on tonight so this is me at 9 PM.. 

Later Guys


----------



## yankeepenny

if you get a chance, check out the thread on the cb board titled 
"confession time, admit it. "


hysterical. yes i posted.
you already knew i would.


----------



## wwessing

Hi    I'm among the living. . . working incredible hours and sneaking on during a quick break.

Hope everyone's being good!


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous day!!!

Lawrence & Todd good luck today! 

Wendy & Fletch same to you! 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Well, I've done a ton of yearbook pages this week, and a whole load more to go!  I tell ya, the fun just never ends!  Hehe
> 
> Have a great night y'all!!!



So what classes do you teach? I loved my yearbook class when I was in hs a couple of years ago.  



bubba's mom said:


> ppphhbbbbttttt....who cares?!    I don't mind the mess.... if I did, I woulda moved out long ago....



Makes me feel right at home. 




> First...I think we are one of the few people NOT having corned beef this weekend.  Prolly have pizza tho .




Yuck! I'm not having it either. We do not do big St. Patty's celebrations around here. Of course that is other than the parties going out for their green beer. 



> Guess their Ma never told 'em if they didn't have anything nice to say, don't say anything .   Which are you leanin' more towards???



Well just in case this is what happened...I have been known a few times to post that I didn't know because I had this or that but only because no one had responded to the post and I wanted them to know that someone was reading. And it gives them a little bump. So maybe that's why?



> Second: How did the earless bunny know to say "what" if he couldn't hear the other one in the first place??



He saw lips moving? 



bubba's mom said:


> Well....why do you think I gave you cliff notes???   To use 'em.....




And they were wonderful. I had already copied a lot of stuff before I got to the cliff notes though so I was responding to all of it and your cliff notes and it all disappeared.  



> Yes, I think you have mentioned you hate computers....by the way, how did you make out at Best Buy??  Are your problems related to having it there to be 'fixed'?



I have not had time to do anything about the second computer again yet. I am having problems with murphy, the dis and anything else that can give me grief. 




bubba's mom said:


> Sounds like a wonderful little getaway....even if it was work related (which, by the way, exactly what *is *that anyway  ) That was wonderful you were able to get that pain worked out of your shoulder....let's hope the results last for awhile!  Is the "magic shoulder" a 'technique' or product? Was this the same sister you take pix for...or different sis?   Don't worry about ketchup....you did great!!!!



It was a wonderful getaway. I have no idea what work is. But I had fun. The magic shoulder healing was a technique, Oriental. It was wonderful. I am going to have to find somewhere here to get it done. I only have one sister. Thank goodness she is a great one! It is just the 2 of us. 



> ....which, I meant to mention to KFed...I likes the new ticker



Me too! 



bubba's mom said:


> Can't get one for myself...that's just wrong....I only GIVE 'em




We nominated you. You have the photo. So you need to put it in your siggie. Why is that wrong? 




> I think it's CRUNCH TIME for our Jennifer  .....  Hey homie...if you're out there....leave a message on the machine to let us know you are still hangin' on



True, but I didn't want to leave her out. 



t-and-a said:


> Well, the coach didn't actually "order" shoes. I didn't have to pay anything for them, but I would have if they would have been ordering NEW shoes. They had a stash of track shoes that they have kept for years (obviously) and he was taking down sizes to bring to the kids....Zack thought he was getting their sizes so that he could order them some, but NO! I sure would have already had some for him had I known they were giving them the REJECTS!!!!! The middle school boys always get the bottom of the bucket and since Zack wears an 11, they would most likely have come from the high school reject bucket. The coaches in our school district don't seem to care much about developing their athletes.  Jodie's "RIP" term applies to our coaches. I think they are just there to draw a check and not to make a difference.  I have a child who I think could really be a star at track. They were supposed to have a meet yesterday (the day that my son got his funky track shoes), but it was cancelled. Can you imagine what it would have been like if he had been running a race and his sole came flying off his shoe? It was like this during football season with his pads. They gave him hip pads that had exposed metal on them. I duct taped them and I guess that embarrassed the coaches enough that they gave him a decent set. I could go on and on about our athletic program.......



That is so sad. It is not right for the kids. They need to do their job or leave. Period! 

Our coaches do order things here and then we pay for them. That way the kids all have the same things to wear and we get the schools discounts & don't have to pay taxes on it. 



macraven said:


> yea, we are crashing the wedding.
> maybe we should say groom side when they seat us so know one will know..




I think there is going to be more room on that side, isn't there?



> i second that.
> brab needs a goldie now for the cliff notes...



See Barb! DO IT! 



keishashadow said:


> ds was on way out the door when we bolted for Bathroom, yuck...back in bed...i should clean...don't want to...slacker



Poor kid! Hope he feels better tomorrow. 



> lori - i was thinking the trip was a romantic get away , oh well - all travel is good to recharge imo



Haven't you guys figured out that I don't like my dh? I need to get away from him more than than the kids.  



> i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!



Isn't it amazing how much they change! Loved that pic.



tlinus said:


> *
> I am with you on the cleaning - should be doing lots of it but got a whacky schedule today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mid bean gets out at 11:45 and lil bean goes in for regular afternoon K at 12:15. Have to go back and do the mid year conferences for mid bean at 2:10, pick up lil bean at 3:15 and his conf is at 3:20 - thank goodness there isn't baseball or softball tonight. Plus I am now waiting for R&F to redeliver cbean's mirror (it was broke) and have a few other things like laundry that need to be taken care of.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........not enough hours in the day.*



Sounds like a very busy day! You need a vacation. 



keishashadow said:


> when i reported Ds off this am (only 2nd day missed this year...vacations don't count in my book )...i got "oooooh... , sick again?"  (no, he's  going to stay home to fetch me my beers outta the fridge while i start getting smashed early ). away i go, bbl



The secretary at Mikey's school always sounds like that too. None of her business. If my kids can make straight A's without being in the classroom then it really doesn't matter. And if we don't keep them home to get well then it just keeps getting spread around the school. They should be thanking you!


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> welcome to wack job weather maine again.
> sunny today, rain and snow friday and rain and snow sunday.
> but sunday, the track of the storm may miss us. it may not . it could end up being snow. in that case, white easter. we have two feet in some spots on the lawn, nothing on others. was hoping for rain that would wash it all away.
> stay tuned. flooding next. get the ark out. and i call shotgun on riding up  front with noah.





tlinus said:


> *awww Penny - believe it or not, right now I would prefer snow to rain. the ground here is so soggy and from the wicked rain we had on saturday, i am afraid of flooding in the basement again if we get too much rain. keeping my fingers crossed that the storm misses you completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I still have the boat that was sent to me last year. I will send it to you guys if you need it. 



coastermom said:


> Hello all .
> 
> I am going to parent teacher conf. today too. My DS has 1/2 a day today and well I am not really loving it. I have so much to do before company comes on Saturday . We all know how it is when the kiddies are home not much else gets done.



Sounds like a busy day/weekend for you too. Good luck & have fun. 



> Well as for cleaning I am convinced that our  is down there now making more and more of it's self  . I swear that I did it yesterday and it looks like I haven't done it in a month . Has to be the teenage girls .



So laundry is in the rabbit family?   Make them do their own laundry for a while and they will cut back on the usage. I do about 6 loads of laundry a week. I can't believe you guys have to do so much laundry. 



> I just got off the phone with our accountant .. Also a friend of ours...And our return has an error of over $200 . .. Now to worry though it will be resolved . I am thinking that it is going to cost us that to fill up our van soon .    ANYONE see the price of gas in NYC ..  $3.45 a gallon . The guy in front of me yesterday filled up a giant SUV and it was over $80 .  And now our Gov. is client number 9 and we are getting a new Gov. it is all falling apart here in the good old state of NY.



Good luck on the tax mistake. Glad you have someone to take care of it for you. That reminds me, I have an email I need to copy and paste about gasoline. Will do that in a minute. 




yankeepenny said:


> if you get a chance, check out the thread on the cb board titled
> "confession time, admit it. "
> 
> 
> hysterical. yes i posted.
> you already knew i would.



Will try to find it in a bit. You aren't going to be getting in trouble are you? 



wwessing said:


> Hi    I'm among the living. . . working incredible hours and sneaking on during a quick break.
> 
> Hope everyone's being good!



Hi Wendy! How's the project going?


----------



## tlinus

wwessing said:


> Hi    I'm among the living. . . working incredible hours and sneaking on during a quick break.
> 
> *Hope everyone's being good!*



*We never, ever, ever, ever, ever get into ANY trouble around here   *


----------



## keishashadow

mary - where u looking for a hotel in Williamsburg...got an email this am re Westgage (TS although 90 min presentation ); it's on their website.

i can tell you where NOT to stay @ Motel6  DISGUSTING a bloody towel was left on the floor in our room, i called housekeeping who said they'd be up to pick it up...i finally kicked it out the door to the walkway where it sat the rest of our visit. 

of course, it was one of my infamous spur of the moment trips beginning of August on the weekend...all that was available. 

friends of mine (big history buffs) always stay @ Quarterpath Inn, the other side of historical area, very quiet in a residential area only short drive from everything...if we ever go back (which i doubt because BG was so crowded & hot (only got to ride a few rides ) we'll try it out.

back to the grind


----------



## loribell

Okay here is the email I got about how to help with gasoline. I thought it was probably a load of crap but my dh said that it is all true. Guess I should have known too. 

Since it is true it is great info to have. 


Tips on pumping gas.

I don't know what you guys are paying for gasoline.... but here in California  we are also paying higher, up to $3.50 per gallon. But my line of work is  in petroleum for about 31 years now, so here are some tricks to get more of  your money's worth for every gallon..

Here at the Kinder Morgan Pipeline where I work in San Jose, CA we  deliver about 4 million gallons in a 24-hour period thru the pipeline. One day is diesel the next day is jet fuel, and gasoline, regular and premium grades. We have 34-storage tanks here with a total capacity of 16,800,000 gallons. *Only buy or fill up your car or truck in the early morning when the ground temperature is still cold. Remember that all service stations have their storage tanks buried below ground. The colder the ground  the more dense the gasoline, when it gets warmer gasoline expands, so buying in the afternoon or in the  evening....your gallon is not exactly a gallon.* In the petroleum business, the specific gravity  and the temperature of the gasoline, diesel and jet fuel, ethanol  and other petroleum products plays an important role. A 1-degree rise in temperature is a big deal for this business. But the service stations do not have temperature compensation at the  pumps.

When you're filling up do not squeeze the trigger of the nozzle to a fast
mode. *If you look you will see that the trigger has three (3)stages: low, middle, and high. In slow mode you should be pumping on low speed, thereby minimizing the vapors that are created while you are pumping. All hoses at the pump have a vapor return.* If you are pumping on the fast rate, some other liquid that goes to your  tank becomes vapor. Those vapors are being sucked up and back into the underground storage tank so you're getting less worth for your money.

*One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is  HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY. The reason for this is, the more gas you  have in your tank the less air occupying its empty space.* Gasoline  evaporates faster than you can imagine. Gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof. This roof serves as zero clearance  between the gas and the atmosphere, so it minimizes the evaporation. Unlike service stations, here where I work, every truck that we load is temperature compensated so that every gallon is actually the  exact amount.

Another reminder, *if there is a gasoline truck pumping into the  storage tanks when you stop to buy gas, DO NOT fill up--most likely the gasoline is being stirred up as the gas is being delivered, and you might pick up some of the dirt that normally settles on the  bottom.*  Hope this will help you get the most value for your money.

 DO SHARE THESE TIPS WITH OTHERS!
  WHERE TO BUY USA GAS, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO KNOW. READ ON.​Gas rationing in the 80's worked even though we grumbled about it. It might even be good for us! The Saudis are boycotting American  goods. We should return the favor.

An interesting thought is to boycott their GAS. Every time you fill up the car, you can avoid putting more money into the coffers of Saudi Arabia.  Just buy from gas companies that don't import their oil from the Saudis.

Nothing is more frustrating than the feeling that every time I fill-up the tank, I am sending my money to people who are trying to kill me, my family, and my friends. I thought it might be interesting for you to know which oil companies are the best to buy gas from and which major companies import Middle Eastern oil.

These companies import Middle Eastern oil:​ 
Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels

Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels

Exxon/Mobil...... ......... 130,082,000 barrels

Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels
Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels​ 
Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If you do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION! (oil is now $90 - $100 a barrel.

Here are some large companies that *DO NOT* import Middle Eastern oil:​ 
Sunoco..................0 barrels
Conoco..................0 barrels
Sinclair..................0 barrels
BP/Phillips.............0 barrels
Hess......................0 barrels

ARC0.....................0 barrels​ 
All of this information is available from the Department of Energy and each is required to state where t hey get their oil and how much they are importing.

But to have an impact, we need to reach literally millions of gas  buyers. It's really simple to do.

Now, don't wimp out at this point.... keep reading and I'll explain how simple it is to reach millions of people!!

I'm sending this note to about thirty people.  If each of you send  it  to at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300)...and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) .. and so on, by the time the  message reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers !!!!!!!  If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten friends  each, then 30 million  people will have been contacted!

If it goes one level further, you guessed it ..... THREE HUNDRED  MILLION PEOPLE!!!


----------



## loribell

I hope the above can help us all out. I know after I read it Monday evening and dh told me that it was true I pulled in to get gas & saw the gas truck there so I pulled back out. I couldn't remember which stations were US oil so I just got a little until I could pull the email back up and see where I should be buying gas. I am all for getting foreing oil out of our country. I know that there is plenty in this country. I see a new well going in every week driving through my county.


----------



## Motherfletcher

An article in the paper said we are the highest in the State at around $3.35.  I've rode my bike all week without gas.  Well, I had a little gas after those darn strawberries.


----------



## loribell

Motherfletcher said:


> An article in the paper said we are the highest in the State at around $3.35.  I've rode my bike all week without gas.  Well, I had a little gas after those darn strawberries.



   Darn Strawberries! 

It is times like this I wish we didn't live in the country. We have to drive 5 miles just to get the kids to school. Dh drives 45 miles one way to work. I am glad you are able to ride your bike. Good for you!


----------



## keishashadow

interesting post lori ; in line with the confession thread on the CB...

i'll pass it along to DH, i don't pump my own gas (one of my girlie phobias hate the smell of gas, always manage to get it on myself then i stink the rest of the day )  DH sez i dribble too , mess up his paint job.


----------



## Motherfletcher

loribell said:


> Darn Strawberries!
> 
> It is times like this I wish we didn't live in the country. We have to drive 5 miles just to get the kids to school. Dh drives 45 miles one way to work. I am glad you are able to ride your bike. Good for you!



I had a girl friend that lived on a farm in the country and her dad kept a log of the mileage on the car.  She got around it by driving to town in reverse so it wouldn't register on the odometer.

Anyone here about the woman that they found stuck to a toilet seat after sitting on it for 2 years?
http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/mar/12/sheriff-kansas-woman-sat-boyfriends-toilet-2-years/


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies just doing a quick stop by and may be back later but feeling really bad and have had no sleep I guess just one of those days and maybe I will feel better after a little rest*


----------



## loribell

Motherfletcher said:


> I had a girl friend that lived on a farm in the country and her dad kept a log of the mileage on the car.  She got around it by driving to town in reverse so it wouldn't register on the odometer.
> 
> Anyone here about the woman that they found stuck to a toilet seat after sitting on it for 2 years?
> http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/mar/12/sheriff-kansas-woman-sat-boyfriends-toilet-2-years/



I could not drive backwards all the way to town. People would think I was even stranger than they already do! 

That is a very strange story about the woman & the toilet.  



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just doing a quick stop by and may be back later but feeling really bad and have had no sleep I guess just one of those days and maybe I will feel better after a little rest*



Hey Lawrence! Hope you get to feeling better. I didn't sleep well last night myself but have no idea why.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by....
Woke up with a massive migraine this morning  , but doing better now  
I still need to get in the shower, etc. Been lazy this morning. I guess I needed a lazy morning today, as I have been extremely busy lately and tired.

No real update on my dad. I think he is getting his mediport removed today(used for the chemo), as there were blood clots in the area of the mediport. Still in hospital. Thank you all for your concerns and prayers and I'll keep you homies updated. 

Chrissy is doing better with the ear infection  . She is on the liquid Amoxicillin a couple of days now. That stuff always helps her and she LOVES the taste of it- bubble gum flavor, which she loves! Also I'm giving her antibiotic ear drops. Thanks for your concerns for Chrissy as well  

Chrissy's and Matthew's IEP conferences were yest. morning- met for 2 hours- 1 hour for each child. We always have them back to back each yr.  
School services will continue the same for next school yr (speech, social services,etc). They went pretty well. Very good news for me, Chrissy finally qualifies for Summer school this summer, yea!! In the past school yrs, she didn't qualify for summer school. I think it depended on her former SST(special service teacher). This yr, we have a new SST, so I think that helped and found out summer school is going to be at our school! Summer school has always been at other schools, but this summer will be at my kids' school!
That may have helped getting her in,too.  
Don't know if Chrissy is wanting to get up early for 4 weeks of it, but it will hopefully get her out the door in the mornings.  
I had my own party on my own yesterday about the summer school news. DH thought I was nuts   He went to work as soon as IEPs were over yest. 

I haven't made vacation plans yet,as I thought June might be good,but not sure yet when we are going. May have to go in August, don't know yet.


Mac- I PM'd you recently. 

Hi to all  

Homies, know I always think about all of you, even if I can't respond to everyone


----------



## yankeepenny

that thread i mentioned earlier? it just keeps getting funnier and funnier.


----------



## yankeepenny

Rosemarie-


----------



## yankeepenny

i read the info loribell provided about the gasoline. 
thanks lori!

what aggravates me worse than even the prices is the folks who leave the engine running while pumping gas, and the morons who are passengers that smoke while someone is pumping gas. 



Fletcher- at least it was fiber!


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> i read the info loribell provided about the gasoline.
> thanks lori!
> 
> what aggravates me worse than even the prices is the folks who leave the engine running while pumping gas, and the morons who are passengers that smoke while someone is pumping gas.
> 
> 
> 
> Fletcher- at least it was fiber!



You are welcome. I hope enough people will stay away from the companies that import oil, especially Exxon & their continuous record profits, to make an impact. I would love to see some Exxon losses! 

Oh you probably don't see a lot of diesel vehicles, especially trucks, in your area, do you? They start them and leave them running forever. I guess it is supposed to be better for the engine.  They are very noisy and stink terribly! 

I guess I don't see lots of people smoking in the passenger seat while fueling but I did notice someone doing it just the other day. My thought? Idiot! How stupid is that? 

Gonna go check that thread now. I forgot earlier.


----------



## loribell

That thread is funny Penny! I will post here that I have never had any sort of coffee, let alone Starbucks!


----------



## RVGal

Hi guys!

Busy, busy, busy.

Bye!


----------



## Sharon G




----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


>


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!

Tomorrow is Fri!!!   

4 more school days til a little vacay....


Barb:  The free cut was done because it was for the training school at Supercuts.  Patty is actually there now.

Mac:  You could sit on the groom's side, but you will be noticed because he will only have about five guests there!!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> server error messages finally, quick fly-by hi!
> 
> ds was on way out the door when we bolted for Bathroom, yuck...back in bed...i should clean...don't want to...slacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!




oh janet, you are so beautiful.....
that is a nice picture of you and son.

when i am at disney, i am strickly a donald man.
his personality fits the males in my family.
no mickey for me....

you should have let your son go to school and puke as he entered the building.  nothing like a grand entrance for admin to realize when kids are sick........hope he feels better soon.



tlinus said:


> *Great picture Janet!!! Hope DS is feeling better soon  no fun being sick
> 
> I am with you on the cleaning - should be doing lots of it but got a whacky schedule today  mid bean gets out at 11:45 and lil bean goes in for regular afternoon K at 12:15. Have to go back and do the mid year conferences for mid bean at 2:10, pick up lil bean at 3:15 and his conf is at 3:20 - thank goodness there isn't baseball or softball tonight. Plus I am now waiting for R&F to redeliver cbean's mirror (it was broke) and have a few other things like laundry that need to be taken care of.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........not enough hours in the day.*




i used to have days like that.
busy every minute with kids in different skools and directions...
i feel your pain.





tlinus said:


> *Hoping they fly by fer ya!!!! just think of today as another day closer to vacation  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latching on to this to say Get Well Soon  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jim always needs the internet a few days during vacation. We usually get it for 2 or 3 days and expense it because he needs it for work  So hopefully I will be able to check in while away* *See you around later mac, have a great day!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I guess then that I can ask for one when they take us from the HRH to the Holiday Inn Express at the airport.   We have a room with a kitchenette there and would be nice to make something for dinner as we are in the area where there are not alot of restaurants. Do I have to set that up now or can I wait until they pick us up on day 1?? *





august is a very busy time for williamsburg.......
summers are brutal as families all hit the road then.
or whenever skool is out.



keishashadow said:


> tracie - thanx, it just popped out of photobucket this am lol
> 
> sounds like u have a busy day!  I hate teacher conferences ; i get intimidated because they are smrt and i am not
> 
> when i reported Ds off this am (only 2nd day missed this year...vacations don't count in my book )...i got "oooooh... , sick again?"  (no, he's  going to stay home to fetch me my beers outta the fridge while i start getting smashed early away i go, bbl





don't let them think you're falling for that old teachers are smarter crap than real people.
i have sat on both sides of that teacher desk...........i know better.

i thought you were teaching him the art of bartending the mixed drinks not beer?  



yankeepenny said:


> welcome to wack job weather maine again.
> sunny today, rain and snow friday and rain and snow sunday.
> but sunday, the track of the storm may miss us. it may not . it could end up being snow. in that case, white easter. we have two feet in some spots on the lawn, nothing on others. was hoping for rain that would wash it all away.
> stay tuned. flooding next. get the ark out. and i call shotgun on riding up  front with noah.




i'll ride with you!

interview tomorrow, eh.....wishing you the best



coastermom said:


> Hello all .
> 
> I am going to parent teacher conf. today too. My DS has 1/2 a day today and well I am not really loving it. I have so much to do before company comes on Saturday . We all know how it is when the kiddies are home not much else gets done.
> 
> Sorry Tricia there are just some things that come first and well  Starbucks is there even before my DH sometimes ...   Gotta have that fix .
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with our accountant .. Also a friend of ours...And our return has an error of over $200 . .. Now to worry though it will be resolved . I am thinking that it is going to cost us that to fill up our van soon .    ANYONE see the price of gas in NYC ..  $3.45 a gallon . The guy in front of me yesterday filled up a giant SUV and it was over $80 .  And now our Gov. is client number 9 and we are getting a new Gov. it is all falling apart here in the good old state of NY.
> 
> Later Guys




you have a very unique governor.
i heard on the news his wife is not sleeping with him now........ 

it cost me about $70 to fill up my mini van and that was what it cost me a month ago...



Motherfletcher said:


> An article in the paper said we are the highest in the State at around $3.35.  I've rode my bike all week without gas.  Well, I had a little gas after those darn strawberries.




our gas went from 2 days at $3.08 on night before last to $3.59 this morning.
and we are cheaper than chgo with the cook county tax.

chgo tax is 10.25

we are at 7


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *We never, ever, ever, ever, ever get into ANY trouble around here   *





that is so right.
i even removed the profaned word i put in last night in one of my last posts.



i was a good girl and changed it to a nice word.








and you know why???

i could not live without my invisible people contacts............


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *I guess then that I can ask for one when they take us from the HRH to the Holiday Inn Express at the airport.   We have a room with a kitchenette there and would be nice to make something for dinner as we are in the area where there are not alot of restaurants. Do I have to set that up now or can I wait until they pick us up on day 1?? *




you should let them know ahead of time.
that way if they have another client to take care of for pick up after yours, they can schedule some other driver for them and you will have your full 30 minutes in the store.

i have had bob give me 2 stops last year.


send them an email or call them on the toll free number and let them know when you want the grocery stop.

contact them before they pick you up


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> I had a girl friend that lived on a farm in the country and her dad kept a log of the mileage on the car.  She got around it by driving to town in reverse so it wouldn't register on the odometer.
> 
> Anyone here about the woman that they found stuck to a toilet seat after sitting on it for 2 years?
> http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/mar/12/sheriff-kansas-woman-sat-boyfriends-toilet-2-years/



i saw that. the dude is suing her...    


if you drive in reverse, the mileage count still goes on.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i could not live without my invisible people contacts............




You have contacts that make people invisible?  Cool.


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by after washing the car.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is well...you too Lawrence.   

Talk later!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Just stopping by to say hi!

Got a FREE haircut today, wahoo!  Looks pretty cute except for the blow-out, but it's not like I'll ever spend that much time on my hair anyway!  Well, hope all is well with everyone, working on the yearbook...

4 days left until the deadline...

I'll check in on all of you later to make sure everyone is behaving themselves


----------



## keishashadow

MF - the story is bizarre, you couldn't make that sorta stuff up 

rose - you've got your hands full, hang in there

sharon -  the dog reminds me of Rocko






Hefer & Filbert were a howl - Universal should've bought the rights to that...great dark house potential (think winnie da'pooh amped up) ah, if i ruled the Universe lol

mac - how kind of you, must need glasses i think i have a phobia with people in authority, must be low self esteem...classic underachiever, yadda, yadda. youngest is showing signs of life, requested that i bring him back McDs (had to take middle DS to get exam/contacts & he paid for it  , i was ready to whip out the plastic too-close call lol)

i always thought mickey was cute, yet bit of a wimp donald is the man and i do have that fatal stitch attraction 

metro - i finished the book, turned out quite well...not his best; certainly better tha what he's been churning out R u done yet? I should've washed the SUV too...cause it was 75 the last time i checked


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all again  

Random ramblings....
My DD Chrissy(10yrs old,almost 11) has a crush on Drake Bell- from the show Drake and Josh    I think that is so cute   Who wouldn't have a crush on Drake Bell? He is cute lookin for an older teen or however old he is. 

AI the past couple of nights.
I really like Chikezie, Michael Johns, and Jason Castro(the guy with the dreds). Must be b/c they did Beatle songs, I don't know.  
Matthew really likes Brooke White for some reason  
So glad that David Hernandez got voted off. I really didn't like him. 

I'm such a sucker for those Beatle love songs  
Heard they are continuing the Beatle songs for next week as well  


Ok, gotta run. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> This is what DH said about the Landshark..... it's a "_Margaritaville_" *brand*....it's Jimmy Buffett's Mville beer made in Jacksonville....   (He sez it tastes like Miller   )



*Thank him for the info.     I doubt I'd like it, if it tastes like Miller though.*  *We actually have Miller Lite in the pantry that the girls bought & didn't finish.    We're trying to figure out how to get rid of it.    Guess I could wash my hair in it. *





macraven said:


> janet be a good sissy and tell her about the booze..........



*Thanks mom!*  





> WHAT.............you have never seen silence of the lambs???
> 
> it's one of my favorite movies...
> 
> i can recite a lot of it.
> give me a bottle and i will.........



*I've never seen it either.    I don't do scary movies.*  





bubba's mom said:


> Then again...*older sisters *RULE!  ...younger sisters DROOL!  (but it's kay P-Fin...I like ya!   )



*That's just what the older siblings say to make them feel better about the fact that no matter how old we younger sisters get they'll always be older.* 





roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Update.
> My dad is back in the hospital
> He had gone in for his follow-up appt with his surgeon today. My dad's arm and foot were swollen. THey did tests and found out he has blood clots in his upper chest and arm. So re-admitted to hosp with Heparin(blood thinner) IV. Need prayers and good thoughts from you homies. Thanks!



*Your poor dad!    What a roller coaster ride he's been on lately.       Hopefully, a full recovery is just around the corner.*  





RVGal said:


> Silence of the Lambs.  Psycho bad guy has girl he kidnapped in a hole dug into his basement.  He lowers basket with lotion and proclaims, "It will rub the lotion on its skin." and after, "It will put the lotion back in the bucket."
> 
> Jodie was joking that Katie got locked in the basement and added the Silence of the Lambs stuff.



*That explains my confusion.    I'm not familiar with the movie.   Thanks for the explanation.  *




tlinus said:


> *Waiting for cbean's new bedroom stuff. finally a functioning dresser to put her clothes in    I will be painting/rearranging/cleaning her room out in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Are you having fun yet? * 





macraven said:


> dang, dressers are great.
> the boys use paper bags and a box for their undies.......


----------



## tarheelmjfan

yankeepenny said:


> hey.
> 
> went for the interview. the woman said wednesday at 12 noon. i repeated it.
> 
> i get there, and she says , i have you down for friday.
> i smiled very nicely and let her off the hook and said, i must have written it down wrong. within 20 seconds of talking to her i decipered from her disheveled clothing and her running that she was very disorganized. I said i will see you friday at twelve noon. have a nice afternoon.
> 
> 
> i went to the grocery store and got some food. i am making brownies.  i am calm. irratated as all freakin' hell, but calm.
> 
> it is one of those offices wehre people go who wear electronic ankle braclets and all that crap.  you need to be buzzed into every door, and go thru metal detectors.
> i am serching  as wee speak for anotehr posision to apply to. not holding out hope that i even want this one.



*Good luck finding ANOTHER job.      This one doesn't look too promising. * 





macraven said:


> order a pizza.



*I would, if we didn't already eat it multiple times a week. * 





> tint your hair with green food coloring for the occasion



*I don't need food coloring for that.   Getting in a hot tub full of chlorine & not washing my hair immediately afterwards does that naturally. * 





RVGal said:


> My vote for easiest would be the slow cooker corned beef and cabbage.  There are a ton of recipes out there.  I use the one from the Family Fun website.
> 
> http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=14930&campaign=NLC-NL_Recipe&link=Section2Link2



*Thanks for the link.    That's most likely what I'll make.     BTW, what does corned beef taste like? (other than chicken   )    I've never eaten it. *





keishashadow said:


> i'm not much of a beer drinker either (honestly ) when i don't want to drink alot i'll choose beer; fills me up so i usually only have 1 or 2...good of a strategy as any i suppose.  Corona is #1 on my list, Landshark is very close ...and it reminds me of vacation .  PS, while i despise Bud products; i've recently found Mr. Buffet's booze is bottled by them .  Shocked the picture of me nursing my Landshark hasn't reared it's ugly head for the "newbies".



*When I do drink beer, I drink Icehouse.    Any idea how it compares to Landshark?*





RVGal said:


> You scrub your WALLS?  Seriously?  Oh my.  I have to rethink my cleaning process.



*Mom used to make us scrub walls, but we had wallpaper.    It definitely needs a good cleaning on occasion.    I'm with Barb on painted walls.    I'll wash small areas, but if they get bad, we paint. *


----------



## keishashadow

never had an icehouse, never heard of it either lol 

only beer i can compare landshark to would be corona

i hear a bubble bath calling my name...no sharks in that water wonder if marci would mind if i snuck into her hot tub?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just doing a quick stop by and may be back later but feeling really bad and have had no sleep I guess just one of those days and maybe I will feel better after a little rest*




hoping you feel better st L.

hang in there!
dream about your vacation, that will make you feel better...






RVGal said:


> You have contacts that make people invisible?  Cool.



only when i drink.......


----------



## macraven

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!
> 
> Got a FREE haircut today, wahoo!  Looks pretty cute except for the blow-out, but it's not like I'll ever spend that much time on my hair anyway!  Well, hope all is well with everyone, working on the yearbook...
> 
> 4 days left until the deadline...
> 
> I'll check in on all of you later to make sure everyone is behaving themselves



your sister already told us the story about the free haircut.


----------



## macraven

rose, hang in there......... 
mummy dust for your dad


and i got your pm.


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Thanks for the link.    That's most likely what I'll make.     BTW, what does corned beef taste like? (other than chicken   )    I've never eaten it. *



Corned beef has a very distinct strong flavor.  "Corned" beef, is beef that has been brined with salt water and contains a packet of pickling type spices that usually has peppercorns in it.  It is not that far away from the flavor of roast beef, but the step it takes away from roast beef is a peppery-pickled one.  It is usually a love it or hate it dish.  Very few people fall in the middle.


----------



## damo

Corned beef and pastrami are very similar.


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Corned beef and pastrami are very similar.



Okay, forget everything I said.

Corned beef tastes similar to pastrami.  They even smell similar.

I don't know why I never thought of that, but now that Damo put that out there... yep... pastrami.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi.  Good morning.  Yes, that's right.  Morning for me, but nothing good about it at all.  I didn't sleep worth a frig today, and I really am not sure how I'm going to make it through the night.  It's Mike's last night of work, and if he wants to sleep in tomorrow, he's doing it in the guest bedroom because that's just the way it is right now.  

I'm sorry.  I just read 4 pages of stuff, and now I don't remember what in the sweet hell I just read.  I think my eyes glossed over the pages, but they didn't register.

The only thing that did right now was Janet's pic with DS and Donald.  That was only 2 years ago?  Wow!  He has grown, hasn't he?!  Great pic.    We sail with Donald 5/3.

So, if anyone needs anything from me right now, write in pictures.  Big ones.  Or at least use a BIG, BIG font.

What?  What day is it?  I work straight through the weekend.  Has that started yet?  I guess I should go eat something.  Mike and I are fighting over cars right now through email and Edmunds.  I think I may have just agreed to something I have absolutely no intention of buying.

I don't often ask for pixie dust, but I need everyone to close their eyes and wish really, really hard that I have no failures tonight.  I need a really easy night tonight.

Yes, I know.  This post was all about me.  I hate it when I do that.


----------



## RVGal

Awww... Jodie... some posts have to be all about you or we won't know what's going on in your life.  I hope you have an easy day (night) at work and get lots of sleep when you're done.

I'm off to settle the boys and get ready for another busy day tomorrow. 

Night!


----------



## Metro West

OK Survivor fans...a quick recap of tonight's show:

Jonathan left due to medical reasons but doing fine.

Chet voted off basically because his foot was hurting and he wanted to leave.


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> Hi.  Good morning.  Yes, that's right.  Morning for me, but nothing good about it at all.  I didn't sleep worth a frig today, and I really am not sure how I'm going to make it through the night.  It's Mike's last night of work, and if he wants to sleep in tomorrow, he's doing it in the guest bedroom because that's just the way it is right now.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I just read 4 pages of stuff, and now I don't remember what in the sweet hell I just read.  I think my eyes glossed over the pages, but they didn't register.
> 
> The only thing that did right now was Janet's pic with DS and Donald.  That was only 2 years ago?  Wow!  He has grown, hasn't he?!  Great pic.    We sail with Donald 5/3.
> 
> So, if anyone needs anything from me right now, write in pictures.  Big ones.  Or at least use a BIG, BIG font.
> 
> What?  What day is it?  I work straight through the weekend.  Has that started yet?  I guess I should go eat something.  Mike and I are fighting over cars right now through email and Edmunds.  I think I may have just agreed to something I have absolutely no intention of buying.
> 
> I don't often ask for pixie dust, but I need everyone to close their eyes and wish really, really hard that I have no failures tonight.  I need a really easy night tonight.
> 
> Yes, I know.  This post was all about me.  I hate it when I do that.



Good Morning *Jodie*! I hope you and Mike can agree on a car that you both like! Who will be the main driver? Here's ya some pixie dust to get you through the night...


----------



## loribell

Hey Jodie tons of pixie dust heading your way! I hope you have a problem free night.


----------



## loribell

Nite everyone!


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear Jodie, 
Have a great day at work,

Love,

the Family in the  box


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Slight detour in my ketchup.......     

I'll get to the other posts tomorrow.    Please, forgive me.  


In the meantime, has anyone ever been to Montgomery, Alabama?     We're thinking of taking a long weekend in June to go to the Shakespeare Festival.     I've done a bit of research today, & found a hotel we'll probably stay in.    We'd be going to a 7:30 play each night.    That's pretty much it as far as planning goes so far.    If anyone's familiar with the city, & has suggestions, feel free to share.  *


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Nite everyone!


Nite Lori...I'm heading to bed myself.


----------



## yankeepenny

to whomever invented  be rude and take another call you think is more inportant call waiting - I HATE YOU


----------



## yankeepenny

to whomever invented oh look who is on the other line caller id- I HATE YOU


----------



## yankeepenny

MY CHAIN HAS BEEN YANKED FOR THE LAST TIME TODAY.


goodnight.


----------



## KStarfish82

Wow so much hostility and anger today.....

 to whoever needs it


----------



## t-and-a

Good night Todd! Good night Lori! Good night Tammy! Good night Penney! Oh and Penney....I'm sorry that whoever that was on the phone chose to take the other call  ...Here's a hug


----------



## t-and-a

KStarfish82 said:


> Wow so much hostility and anger today.....
> 
> to whoever needs it



Hey Katie! I'll take some of that pixie dust! I'm gonna need it to get through track season! I ordered DS some track shoes today and got express (2 - 3 day) shipping on them....hopefully he will have them for his Tuesday track meet! I didn't have any luck finding any locally. It seems that since the schools around here provide (and our school has crappy ones) track shoes, the stores don't keep many in stock. The coach told Zack that he would have him a pair tomorrow....I'm not holding my breath. I guess he will run in his basketball shoes for practice until his NEW track shoes come in.  I bet your school doesn't do their athletes that way with equipment.....I mean, if they don't have something decent, then just ask the parents to come up with some and don't give them something unsafe. Where is OSHA in the schools???? Or is there a safety organization for sports equipment in schools? I know....I'm ranting........


----------



## bubba's mom

HI you guys....  

Again ..... WORLD!   

*STOP!* 

WANT OFF!!!  

Sorry to just drop by, but long day, tired, longer work day tomorrow....hope to ketchup soon....

Just wanted to say HI/BYE/NITE to me homies....  


ps--don't worry about me....I'm 'kay


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> I never think to look for the Kong trib in ROTM...  ....where is it again??



Hey* Barb*! I got this from the thread about the Simpson's ride and thought I'd ask you over here... How about we ride Mummy with you on June 26? We know exactly where the Kong statue is and can point it out to ya. Wouldn't it be cool if we could get the kids to ride in the front and the 4 of us grown-ups on the second row? We always wave for the camera!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> HI you guys....
> 
> Again ..... WORLD!
> 
> *STOP!*
> 
> WANT OFF!!!
> 
> Sorry to just drop by, but long day, tired, longer work day tomorrow....hope to ketchup soon....
> 
> Just wanted to say HI/BYE/NITE to me homies....
> 
> 
> ps--don't worry about me....I'm 'kay


Please remain seated with your hands and feet inside the world until the planet has come to a complete stop. 

*waits*

We hope you enjoyed your tour of Earth. Please visit us again anytime. If you're heading to Mars, please exit to the left.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thank you ... your pixie dust is working, for now anyway!

It would've worked even better, but get this .... I relieved FUG.  Instead of taking 45 seconds to update a ticket and close it out, he decided instead to take 15 minutes and explain the whole situation to me, and then left it for me to update the ticket.     First of all, the incident was closed out a full 25 minutes before his tour was over.   I could go on, but suffice it to say the laziness astounds me.  I guess it's good he left it for me to close out, because it was all wrong anyway ... and the ticket goes on a report that our entire company can see and is regularly read by our executives.  Shaking head here.


I found the confessions thread, and I participated.  

Penny, I loathe call waiting as well.  I especially loathed it when I was in college and had 3 roommates one year and 6 roommates another year.  It was horrible.  I couldn't have a 2 minute conversation without being interrupted.  Heaven forbid I didn't answer the CW .... I was not popular with my roommates when I didn't.

Awwww, a Shakespeare Festival?!  I have never been, but would love it.  Have fun, and give us a full report.

I better get back to work.....


----------



## Motherfletcher

*GOOD FRIDAY MORNING!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> if you drive in reverse, the mileage count still goes on.



Today's car maybe, but back then you could do it.  A friend ran a car lot and wanted me to drive a new car to Omaha.  He didn't want the mileage to show up so he disconnected the cable to the odometer.  The mileage didn't register but neither did the miles per hour.  I got stopped in western Iowa for speeding and had to spend all the money my buddy paid me to drive the car on the ticket.
Mac, back when I was dating we drove Flintstone cars.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning.  More like good night for me.

I cannot wait to get home and get in my Tempur Pedic.  Mike is safely in the guest room (where the computer is) so I perhaps I'll see you guys later on in the evening.

Right now, I am just in countdown mode:  45 more days!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all..... 

Thanks Ro..., er I mean, DM....I needed that..... Can you hold it stopped just for today too?  

 

Alison....that sounds like a plan to me  

Anyhow.....just wanted to drop by before getting Bubba out the door for skool and runnin' to work myself.....  

Hope you all have a GREAT FRIDAY!!!  

Weekend is almost here!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> to whomever invented  be rude and take another call you think is more inportant call waiting - I HATE YOU





yankeepenny said:


> to whomever invented oh look who is on the other line caller id- I HATE YOU





yankeepenny said:


> MY CHAIN HAS BEEN YANKED FOR THE LAST TIME TODAY.
> 
> 
> goodnight.




i guess it was solicitators, or a political automated call she was getting.




Motherfletcher said:


> Today's car maybe, but back then you could do it.  A friend ran a car lot and wanted me to drive a new car to Omaha.  He didn't want the mileage to show up so he disconnected the cable to the odometer.  The mileage didn't register but neither did the miles per hour.  I got stopped in western Iowa for speeding and had to spend all the money my buddy paid me to drive the car on the ticket.
> Mac, back when I was dating we drove *Flintstone cars.*


*
*



gee fletcher, i had you figured for about 42 years old.
you just burst my bubble. 



AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning.  More like good night for me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get home and get in my Tempur Pedic.  Mike is safely in the guest room (where the computer is) so I perhaps I'll see you guys later on in the evening.
> 
> Right now, I am just in countdown mode:  45 more days!





duct tape his door so he can't get out and you can sleep as long as you want to.






brab......... 
yes, it is almost time for a day off.



going to work.
catch you later homies


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> gee fletcher, i had you figured for about 42 years old.
> you just burst my bubble.



I was 42 once.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...it's Friday at last!


----------



## keishashadow

quote=AlexandNessa;23785964]

The only thing that did right now was Janet's pic with DS and Donald. That was only 2 years ago? Wow! He has grown, hasn't he?! Great pic.  We sail with Donald 5/3.

What? What day is it? I work straight through the weekend. Has that started yet? I guess I should go eat something. Mike and I are fighting over cars right now through email and Edmunds. I think I may have just agreed to something I have absolutely no intention of buying.

I don't often ask for pixie dust, but I need everyone to close their eyes and wish really, really hard that I have no failures tonight. I need a really easy night tonight.[/quote]

once we finally started to feed him, he sprouted 

hmmm...sounds like a BMW or mercedes to me...they've got long waiting lists for this puppy in our 'burg (they say u can just pull it HEAD ON into a parking spot lol)





glad no issues @ work...45 days is   , i can't wait to shout out 100 



t-and-a said:


> Hey Katie! I'll take some of that pixie dust! I'm gonna need it to get through track season! I ordered DS some track shoes today and got express (2 - 3 day) shipping on them....hopefully he will have them for his Tuesday track meet! I didn't have any luck finding any locally. It seems that since the schools around here provide (and our school has crappy ones) track shoes, the stores don't keep many in stock. The coach told Zack that he would have him a pair tomorrow....I'm not holding my breath. I guess he will run in his basketball shoes for practice until his NEW track shoes come in. I bet your school doesn't do their athletes that way with equipment.....I mean, if they don't have something decent, then just ask the parents to come up with some and don't give them something unsafe. Where is OSHA in the schools???? Or is there a safety organization for sports equipment in schools? I know....I'm ranting........


 
our skool doesn't provide *any athletic shoes for any* sport or equipment other than uniforms, pads, bats & balls (although the boosters will provide shoes TBD as to "needy" kids ).  I told DS to skip track this year & concentrate on tennis (which required a bigger racket this year & balls...which i may try to buy in bulk on ebay?) Additionally, we are strong-armed for various booster programs...dinners, candy, monte carlo nights.  After 3 kids in sports & PTA officer for 6 years-i'm burnt out, I just write a check, they can take it or leave it 

youngest back to skool, need to break down an aquarium today...the last of the mohicans has passed to his happy hunting ground (i swear that fishie was ten years old ); not sure whether to keep it & add to the clutter or kick it to the curb?  

have a great day campers!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning All!!!*
*It's Friday.*

*Fbean is off from school, Cbean gets out early again, Kbean is on a trip to the rollerskating rink with her class (gets out at regular time) and then they are off until the 25th. Not too sure whether I should be   or   I do know that next week is Spring Clean Out Time - I need to reclaim the living room (if I step on one more lego or knex I am gonna spit fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DH took a "mental health day" today. He needed it. Must be nice to take a day off once in awhile  

Penny - hope there is no chain yanking today   I hate call waiting too.....rarely answer it myself.

Barb - take it easy today. Well, as easy as you can with your schedule. See you later tonight  

Rose -   hope Dad is better soon. What a rollercoaster ride you are on with this.

Sharon - that cartoon was too funny    

Tammy - haven't even started yet, maybe today   

mac - 70 buck to fill up? Yeah, mine is about 60 to fill......now if I only had an extra 60 laying around to FILL it up  

P-fin and K-fed - this sisterly stuff is really cute   Hope the days fly by until your mini spring break.

Jodie - here is hoping that you are comfortably snoozing - 44 days now  

Janet - keep the aquarium (unless its huge) never know how much you will miss the fish and maybe want another one   

Lori, Fletch, DM, Lawrence, Pixie, Tricia, Mary, Todd, Allison and any/all other homie out there:

HELLO TO YOU ALL AS WELL !!!!!!!  *


----------



## RVGal

We're off to see the Bunny.  See you guys later!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> *Morning All!!!*
> *It's Friday.*
> 
> *Fbean is off from school, Cbean gets out early again, Kbean is on a trip to the rollerskating rink with her class (gets out at regular time) and then they are off until the 25th. Not too sure whether I should be  or  I do know that next week is Spring Clean Out Time - I need to reclaim the living room (if I step on one more lego or knex I am gonna spit fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *DH took a "mental health day" today. He needed it. Must be nice to take a day off once in awhile  *
> 
> *Penny - hope there is no chain yanking today  *
> 
> *Janet - keep the aquarium (unless its huge) never know how much you will miss the fish and maybe want another one   *


 

tracie - cool activity for DD i'd like a mental health day away from my home/asylum sometimes . Almost afraid to keep the "huge" aquarium for fear of what my DSs will bring home to fill it if they know i still have it. 

many years ago, DS (pre-school age) went to the carnival with his older brothers. Proudly came home with a lizard he had won....grrr-whatever happened to golf fish? 

We went to the pet store & I fainted when i found out how much it'd cost to equip him (heated rock) and the yucky crap i knew i'd wind up feeding it when i took over the care & feeding (always happens ). 

We made a big production of letting him go free ; told my DS he was heading to FLA where it's always warm & sunny. Of course, his bros told him it'd be dead the 1st frost and he was crushed....hated to look @ that crestfallen face.

Fast forward a year or so to their 1st trip to WDW...what did they see all over the place...hundreds of the exact same lizard. i told DS that was proof that his lizard DID make it to FLA , he appeared to believe me...family joke now when we see them (nearly everywhere in FLA).

tricia - i smell pictures 

off to deal with DH who is on afternoon shift, have a great day!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> tracie - cool activity for DD i'd like a mental health day away from my home/asylum sometimes . Almost afraid to keep the "huge" aquarium for fear of what my DSs will bring home to fill it if they know i still have it.
> 
> many years ago, DS (pre-school age) went to the carnival with his older brothers. Proudly came home with a lizard he had won....grrr-whatever happened to golf fish?
> 
> We went to the pet store & I fainted when i found out how much it'd cost to equip him (heated rock) and the yucky crap i knew i'd wind up feeding it when i took over the care & feeding (always happens ).
> 
> We made a big production of letting him go free ; told my DS he was heading to FLA where it's always warm & sunny. Of course, his bros told him it'd be dead the 1st frost and he was crushed....hated to look @ that crestfallen face.
> 
> Fast forward a year or so to their 1st trip to WDW...what did they see all over the place...hundreds of the exact same lizard. i told DS that was proof that his lizard DID make it to FLA , he appeared to believe me...family joke now when we see them (nearly everywhere in FLA).
> 
> tricia - i smell pictures
> 
> off to deal with DH who is on afternoon shift, have a great day!



*Court always tries to catch them and wants to bring one home.   






We had one once - years ago, not cool feeding it live crickets   *


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Feeling a little better today I guess its this cold plus the fact I am trying so hard to quit smoking and once I can get my body use to it I should feel a whole lot better but at least I am down to about 8 a day  *


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone. I had to escape for a while this morning until oldest ds got out of the house to go to work. He is driving me nuts. Dh is driving me nuts. I think I should have stayed in Albuquerque. Now I have the house all to myself so all is good.

Penny - I hate call waiting too. I do not answer it. I do like to see who is calling though so I don't have to answer if it is a sales person. 

Jodie - Glad your evening went well. Hope you are sleeping peacefully. Guess if you are leaving in 44 days I am pretty close to being 44! Ugh! 

Tricia - Have fun with our boys today. It sounds like a neat thing to be able to do. 

Tracie - Ally always wants to catch one too. Thankfully they are very fast little guys. Court is just so cute! 

Janet - Cute story. Why do big brothers have to be such pita's? Glad you were able to convince him his little guy made it to Florida. 

Barb - I think we should speed the world up instead of stopping it. That way vacation will get here sooner. Hope you make it through the day okay. After Alison shows you where the Kong tribute is maybe you can show us. 

Alison - I hope the shoes get here in time for the track meet. It cooled of overnight here and I can't get warm. Hope the coolness misses you. I am really liking the 70+ temps. 

Rose - Hope Chrissy, dad & mom are all doing well. You, dh & Matthew too! 

Fletch - Morning! I remember dad having cars that coudl run the odometer backwards on. I think I would have let the friend pay the ticket. 

DM - How is work going? So where is it you are again? 

Lawrence - Hope you are feeling  better. Try to cut down by one more today. You will feel so much better when you get it all out of your system. Maybe you need to find a place to do a good detox too. It will help. 

Todd - How is the quitting going for you. Same advice, try to find a place to do a good detox. 

DM & Todd - Have y'all heard anything about Aquaticus yet? I am so excited to take Ally there. She will love it. 

Mary - Hope things are going well with the girls, the bed & everything else. 

Tammie - How are you feeling today? I hope you feel better. Sorry,  have never stayed in that area. The Shakespeare Festival sounds like fun. 

Katie - I always want to call you Katie Bug cause that's what I call my niece. I won't do it though! How are things in your world? You have not updated us on any wedding planning lately. What is going on with that? How is df's neck? 

Patty - Deadline time! Are you about done? 

Sharon, Jennifer, Wendy - Where are you guys. Stop in to say hi so we know you are all okay. 

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## wwessing

Hey everyone!

Sneaking on for a quick break again today.

Worked 11 hours again yesterday and got home just in time to comb dd11's hair and run out the door for her spring band concert.  Had to tape survivor but too late when we got home to watch, so I raced past Todd's post about the episode.

Working at the senior housing today. . .that's where my BIG project is.  Been here 4 days this week and several days last week and another couple next week since it's a short week. . . driving me nuts. . . plus it's a 90 mile trip so I'm spending lots of time on the road and lots of time filling up my car  

sorry that I haven't caught up. . .maybe this weekend.  Noticed Lawrence is way down on his cigs. . . YEAH     for you.

Hope everyone is ok. . . pm me if you need a hug or a good chuckle or something.

Here's a laugh for everyone real quick. . . went tanning Wednesday night with dh.  We both go for only 7 minutes still since we are so very fair skinned and have only been a few times before this. . . so we go in, ask for the mega bed cuz they don't have new bulbs, get our 7 minutes and off we go.  Following Barb's instructions, we had lotioned up before we left home and are doing things just right. . . so, I think I said before that dh and I had the discussion about tanning sans clothing and so he uses a towel to hide. . .well, ya know. . . things go fine, we run in wally world after tanning, run into my bro, race home for idol, which wasn't on until 8:00 Wed night anyway. . . so we are getting into comfy clothes and I noticed that I am FRIED. . . I mean my sides, hips, rear end and back are beet red     and sore.  Then I look over at dh, who is standing in the bathroom with this look on his face and I'm like, what's wrong. . .he turns around, in the buff and I FELL OUT LAUGHING . . . apparently they had put new bulbs in the mega beds we always use and DIDN'T TELL US. . so it's like we went 14 or 15 minutes. . . the entire front of dh is bright red. . .chest, belly, thighs. . .except for the square where the towel was which is completely white       I seriously can not describe how hard I laughed, cried, howled, snorted, and sort of peed my pants. . . wait, I should have put that on another thread, right?  Kidding about the peeing. . .so dh is like, well, what do I do. . .which made me laugh all over again. . . and I said, you can't DO anything. . .just have to even it out over the next few sessions. . perhaps you could wrap the, well, you know. . in something which made him start laughing. . . so then I tried to convince him to use a sock from now on which caused more hysteria.  After a good 20 minutes of ROFLMAO we were both like, whew, that was a pretty good workout (no, not code).  For those of you who needed it. . . hope you laughed 

Oh, btw, the redness is going away but it's still funny every single time I see it, so you know he has to run around nakey every chance he gets so I will look at him and laugh. . . I'm laughing as I type and have to get back to work.


----------



## loribell

wwessing said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sneaking on for a quick break again today.
> 
> Worked 11 hours again yesterday and got home just in time to comb dd11's hair and run out the door for her spring band concert.  Had to tape survivor but too late when we got home to watch, so I raced past Todd's post about the episode.
> 
> Working at the senior housing today. . .that's where my BIG project is.  Been here 4 days this week and several days last week and another couple next week since it's a short week. . . driving me nuts. . . plus it's a 90 mile trip so I'm spending lots of time on the road and lots of time filling up my car
> 
> sorry that I haven't caught up. . .maybe this weekend.  Noticed Lawrence is way down on his cigs. . . YEAH     for you.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. . . pm me if you need a hug or a good chuckle or something.
> 
> Here's a laugh for everyone real quick. . . went tanning Wednesday night with dh.  We both go for only 7 minutes still since we are so very fair skinned and have only been a few times before this. . . so we go in, ask for the mega bed cuz they don't have new bulbs, get our 7 minutes and off we go.  Following Barb's instructions, we had lotioned up before we left home and are doing things just right. . . so, I think I said before that dh and I had the discussion about tanning sans clothing and so he uses a towel to hide. . .well, ya know. . . things go fine, we run in wally world after tanning, run into my bro, race home for idol, which wasn't on until 8:00 Wed night anyway. . . so we are getting into comfy clothes and I noticed that I am FRIED. . . I mean my sides, hips, rear end and back are beet red     and sore.  Then I look over at dh, who is standing in the bathroom with this look on his face and I'm like, what's wrong. . .he turns around, in the buff and I FELL OUT LAUGHING . . . apparently they had put new bulbs in the mega beds we always use and DIDN'T TELL US. . so it's like we went 14 or 15 minutes. . . the entire front of dh is bright red. . .chest, belly, thighs. . .except for the square where the towel was which is completely white       I seriously can not describe how hard I laughed, cried, howled, snorted, and sort of peed my pants. . . wait, I should have put that on another thread, right?  Kidding about the peeing. . .so dh is like, well, what do I do. . .which made me laugh all over again. . . and I said, you can't DO anything. . .just have to even it out over the next few sessions. . perhaps you could wrap the, well, you know. . in something which made him start laughing. . . so then I tried to convince him to use a sock from now on which caused more hysteria.  After a good 20 minutes of ROFLMAO we were both like, whew, that was a pretty good workout (no, not code).  For those of you who needed it. . . hope you laughed
> 
> Oh, btw, the redness is going away but it's still funny every single time I see it, so you know he has to run around nakey every chance he gets so I will look at him and laugh. . . I'm laughing as I type and have to get back to work.



OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!             

Thank you so much! I needed that!


----------



## Metro West

Still here at work 

Come on 3:30!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Todd - How is the quitting going for you. Same advice, try to find a place to do a good detox.
> 
> DM & Todd - Have y'all heard anything about Aquaticus yet? I am so excited to take Ally there. She will love it.


Well..I'm not really quitting right now...just cutting out smoking at work. I'll see how that goes and cross the quitting bridge when I get there.

A co-worker took his son to Aquatica during the Passholder weekend and loved it.


----------



## yankeepenny

went back for the interview today.

actually, i would like the job.
it is scanning and indexing files electronically and doing mail and answering phones and such. 3 hours a day. no strings attached. and , they did not care if i need to be out a couple of days to get the toe fixed. wont know anything until tuesday at the earliest. i told them i could cover extra in the summer for vacations and i dont take time off until sept and such. we shall see.


last nights rant was because i called someone long distance on my dime and my time. in one hand they are on a phone talking to me, and screening and answering calls on the other.

i think it is rude behavior, given that no one was dying and there was no emergency. that is all.


hope anyone getting easter basket stuff has luck and finds what they need. i picked up a few rabbits at the choc shop and will be mailing those and cards on monday. 
going to go read world news now. i could not care less about eliot spitzer and the prostitute. HE got what he deserved.
she does not sound like a quality citizen.


----------



## yankeepenny

yes i am starving and have to go eat- new thread i started on cb board, what are your fav foods to eat.


hope you all can respond.


----------



## keishashadow

tracie - yep, no crickets expiring on my watch 

wendy - u forgot to take the pecid AC hope you're not still sore, nothing worse...especially if u burn your butt.

st L - i think u r withdrawing ; out darn nicotine - out!

i took dh out to applebees (still have a couple of GCs left); good fried shimpies...now whatever will i throw @ the rest of the crew?  perhaps penny's thread will inspire me

lori  - baseball this weekend?


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> tracie - yep, no crickets expiring on my watch
> 
> wendy - u forgot to take the pecid AC hope you're not still sore, nothing worse...especially if u burn your butt.
> 
> st L - i think u r withdrawing ; out darn nicotine - out!
> 
> i took dh out to applebees (still have a couple of GCs left); good fried shimpies...now whatever will i throw @ the rest of the crew?  perhaps penny's thread will inspire me
> 
> lori  - baseball this weekend?



*Your right and thats what I am telling my DW cause she keeps wanting me to go to the doctor but I tell her its just the withdrawl from my body not getting that much nicotine and its to be expected when you go from 40 cigs a day to 8 and told her it would get better it was just going to take time  *


----------



## Akdar

Checking in to say "Hello" to everyone, still in semi-lurk mode, have been keping up, just not a lot of time to post.  This weekend won't be as crazy as the last with my schedule, so I should be here and about sometime through the weekend, well, gotta run.

Be well everyone, and have a nice weekend!!


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Well..I'm not really quitting right now...just cutting out smoking at work. I'll see how that goes and cross the quitting bridge when I get there.
> 
> A co-worker took his son to Aquatica during the Passholder weekend and loved it.



Hey that is a step in the direction of quiting. Good for you. We are here to help encourage you when you do decide to cross that bridge. 

Glad to hear they loved Aquatica, hmm I think I called it Aquaticus earlier. I think Ally would use all 7 days of that pass. 



yankeepenny said:


> went back for the interview today.
> 
> actually, i would like the job.
> it is scanning and indexing files electronically and doing mail and answering phones and such. 3 hours a day. no strings attached. and , they did not care if i need to be out a couple of days to get the toe fixed. wont know anything until tuesday at the earliest. i told them i could cover extra in the summer for vacations and i dont take time off until sept and such. we shall see.
> 
> 
> last nights rant was because i called someone long distance on my dime and my time. in one hand they are on a phone talking to me, and screening and answering calls on the other.
> 
> i think it is rude behavior, given that no one was dying and there was no emergency. that is all.
> 
> 
> hope anyone getting easter basket stuff has luck and finds what they need. i picked up a few rabbits at the choc shop and will be mailing those and cards on monday.
> going to go read world news now. i could not care less about eliot spitzer and the prostitute. HE got what he deserved.
> she does not sound like a quality citizen.



Super duper good luck to you then.      

I agree, very rude to do that to people you know. Even more so when it is long distance. 



yankeepenny said:


> yes i am starving and have to go eat- new thread i started on cb board, what are your fav foods to eat.
> 
> 
> hope you all can respond.



Will do! 



keishashadow said:


> tracie - yep, no crickets expiring on my watch
> 
> wendy - u forgot to take the pecid AC hope you're not still sore, nothing worse...especially if u burn your butt.
> 
> st L - i think u r withdrawing ; out darn nicotine - out!
> 
> i took dh out to applebees (still have a couple of GCs left); good fried shimpies...now whatever will i throw @ the rest of the crew?  perhaps penny's thread will inspire me
> 
> lori  - baseball this weekend?



Ally's puppy Lizzie eats crickets. Very strange dog. 

No baseball this weekend. Mikey has messed up his shoulder again so we are going in for an MRI next week. He is in a lot of pain. On top of that the varsity team has been gone all week. Idiot assistant has been making him throw and told him if he made another bad throw he needed to quit.  I swear some days I want to choke some of these teachers. 

No offense to our wonderful teachers here.


----------



## loribell

Hi Mike!


----------



## loribell

Oh I forgot to update you guys. When I got home from Albuquerque I had a new confirmation in the mail from Disney. My waitlist for my first 3 days came through. We will be at the Wilderness Lodge Villas from the 13th - 28th!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

loribell said:


> Patty - Deadline time! Are you about done?



Thanks for reminding me!  Almost there...not too many more pages to go.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Friday...

I'm still at work, been here since 6:30 am and won't be leaving until around 11 pm.  We're having our King and Queen Dance at school so it's pictures, pictures, pictures, for yearbook!!  The dance starts at 7, so I'm off to get more schoolwork done and then grab a bite to eat, then off to the dance, wahoo!!  I'll try to be quiet when I come in tonight, unless the house is having a party tonight  

Laterz homies


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Oh I forgot to update you guys. When I got home from Albuquerque I had a new confirmation in the mail from Disney. My waitlist for my first 3 days came through. We will be at the Wilderness Lodge Villas from the 13th - 28th!


  that's like...forever 

having 2nd thoughts as to trying to switch from WL to AK (both to save on points & try something new ).  we'll only be doing MNSSHP & MK, so nice to just hop on the boat instead of driving from AK or (shudder) taking the bus...not sure what to do-what do you think?

so sorry to hear about your son, owie-tons of good wishes sent his way 

my dogs both eat bees, wasps...the little one eats frogs, toads, snakes has nearly poisoned hereself in the past.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> that's like...forever
> 
> having 2nd thoughts as to trying to switch from WL to AK (both to save on points & try something new ).  we'll only be doing MNSSHP & MK, so nice to just hop on the boat instead of driving from AK or (shudder) taking the bus...not sure what to do-what do you think?
> 
> so sorry to hear about your son, owie-tons of good wishes sent his way
> 
> my dogs both eat bees, wasps...the little one eats frogs, toads, snakes has nearly poisoned hereself in the past.



*Our little dog just chewed up oldest DS head set to thier ps3 Now he is ready to hang him but I told him it was his fault and shouldn't leave them laying around  *


----------



## tlinus

*Hey all.....

Not exactly Florida weather but I am dissing from the deck   working on my base tan    

Kids are playing on the swings and it is very nice out - wish it would last!*


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Thanks for reminding me!  Almost there...not too many more pages to go.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Friday...
> 
> I'm still at work, been here since 6:30 am and won't be leaving until around 11 pm.  We're having our King and Queen Dance at school so it's pictures, pictures, pictures, for yearbook!!  The dance starts at 7, so I'm off to get more schoolwork done and then grab a bite to eat, then off to the dance, wahoo!!  I'll try to be quiet when I come in tonight, unless the house is having a party tonight
> 
> Laterz homies



Have fun taking pics of the kiddos tonight! Sleep in tomorrow. You're gonna need it. 



keishashadow said:


> that's like...forever



Oh yeah baby! Absolute heaven on earth! Plus I get 2 nights at RPR before checking in there and then 5 nights @ VB to end the trip. Best part is it will be just me, Ally & Mikey for most of the trip! 



> having 2nd thoughts as to trying to switch from WL to AK (both to save on points & try something new ).  we'll only be doing MNSSHP & MK, so nice to just hop on the boat instead of driving from AK or (shudder) taking the bus...not sure what to do-what do you think?



I understand the need to save points & wanting to try something different but if I were only doing MK & MNSSHP then I would just bite the bullet and stay at the WL. 



> so sorry to hear about your son, owie-tons of good wishes sent his way



Thanks. I think there is probably a torn rotator cuff or something that they didn't catch before. 



> my dogs both eat bees, wasps...the little one eats frogs, toads, snakes has nearly poisoned hereself in the past.



Well Lizzy has never poisoned herself. Thank goodness. 



ky07 said:


> *Our little dog just chewed up oldest DS head set to thier ps3 Now he is ready to hang him but I told him it was his fault and shouldn't leave them laying around  *



Oh I would want to strangle the pup too. Ours have chewed up multiple earbuds & power cords for Ipods & cell phones. But the worst thing is that while I was gone last weekend one of them chewed up the power cord to my laptop! You should see the fix job my dh did.



tlinus said:


> *Hey all.....
> 
> Not exactly Florida weather but I am dissing from the deck   working on my base tan
> 
> Kids are playing on the swings and it is very nice out - wish it would last!*



The weather is just beautiful here too! Glad you are getting to enjoy it.


----------



## wwessing

keishashadow said:


> wendy - u forgot to take the pecid AC hope you're not still sore, nothing worse...especially if u burn your butt.




Huh?


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

loribell said:


> Have fun taking pics of the kiddos tonight! Sleep in tomorrow. You're gonna need it.



Thanks!  We'll see how many of the pictures I can actually use in the yearbook!!  You know how HS dances can be!    

Do you think you can sleep an extra few hours for me???  I work tomorrow too!   

Hope everyone has a great night and tuck Katie in for me and read her a bedtime story since I'll be home late!!


----------



## t-and-a

wwessing said:


> the entire front of dh is bright red. . .chest, belly, thighs. . .except for the square where the towel was which is completely white       I seriously can not describe how hard I laughed, cried, howled, snorted, and sort of peed my pants. . . wait, I should have put that on another thread, right?  Kidding about the peeing. . .so dh is like, well, what do I do. . .which made me laugh all over again. . . and I said, you can't DO anything. . .just have to even it out over the next few sessions. . perhaps you could wrap the, well, you know. . in something which made him start laughing. . . so then I tried to convince him to use a sock from now on which caused more hysteria.  After a good 20 minutes of ROFLMAO we were both like, whew, that was a pretty good workout (no, not code).  For those of you who needed it. . . hope you laughed


 Oh Wendy! Buy him a thong on eBay....I say get it on eBay so you don't have to go through the embarrassment of going in a store and buying it!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Barb - I think we should speed the world up instead of stopping it. That way vacation will get here sooner. Hope you make it through the day okay. After Alison shows you where the Kong tribute is maybe you can show us.


Hey Lori! Yeah Barb will have to show you where Kong is. Thanks about the shoes. I tracked them earlier and it said they would be here on the 18th!!! That's the day of the meet. The meet starts 30 miles from home at 3:30....UPS usually arrives sometime between 10 and 2. DH will be home, so maybe he can take them to him at school. What I'm worried about is getting them all laced up and checking the spikes and stuff like that....Maybe DH can take care of all that when they come in.


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Thanks!  We'll see how many of the pictures I can actually use in the yearbook!!  You know how HS dances can be!
> 
> Do you think you can sleep an extra few hours for me???  I work tomorrow too!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night and tuck Katie in for me and read her a bedtime story since I'll be home late!!



You have to work tomorrow too? Okay I will sleep in a little for you. And don't worry, we'll take care of Katie! Be safe.



t-and-a said:


> Oh Wendy! Buy him a thong on eBay....I say get it on eBay so you don't have to go through the embarrassment of going in a store and buying it!



   



t-and-a said:


> Hey Lori! Yeah Barb will have to show you where Kong is. Thanks about the shoes. I tracked them earlier and it said they would be here on the 18th!!! That's the day of the meet. The meet starts 30 miles from home at 3:30....UPS usually arrives sometime between 10 and 2. DH will be home, so maybe he can take them to him at school. What I'm worried about is getting them all laced up and checking the spikes and stuff like that....Maybe DH can take care of all that when they come in.



I bet dh can take care of it. Sounds like he will be good to go.


----------



## coastermom

Hello ALL 

So how is everyone this evening . I am getting ready for the big dinner Saturday . No fun cleaning for it to just get messy again . 


Hope all is well for everyone . My DD's suspension went well and everyone is happy again .  

Big  to all my Homies in the box I will return after my big dinner this weekend .


----------



## wwessing

t-and-a said:


> Oh Wendy! Buy him a thong on eBay....I say get it on eBay so you don't have to go through the embarrassment of going in a store and buying it!


 

eBay heck. . . I'll take him with me to buy it!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Hey that is a step in the direction of quiting. Good for you. We are here to help encourage you when you do decide to cross that bridge.
> 
> Glad to hear they loved Aquatica, hmm I think I called it Aquaticus earlier. I think Ally would use all 7 days of that pass.


Thanks...it's been a long week but I feel good about the plan. 

The radio station we listen to at work Magic 107.7 was broadcasting live from Aquatica this morning along with 100 or so UCF students.


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> Hope all is well for everyone . My DD's *suspension went well* and everyone is happy again .
> 
> Big  to all my Homies in the box I will return after my big dinner this weekend .


 
1st time i've ever seen those words in that context ; glad it worked out!



wwessing said:


> Huh?


 
remember, what the ER told me (as they handed me steriods to take down the swelling ); take a Pepcid AC when you burn...helps take the red out ala Visine for the peepers. 

everytime i hear the term *Aquaticus* in relation to Aquatica i think of gladiators


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Thanks...it's been a long week but I feel good about the plan.
> 
> The radio station we listen to at work Magic 107.7 was broadcasting live from Aquatica this morning along with 100 or so UCF students.



Oh I bet that was LOUD! 



keishashadow said:


> 1st time i've ever seen those words in that context ; glad it worked out!


 
   



> remember, what the ER told me (as they handed me steriods to take down the swelling ); take a Pepcid AC when you burn...helps take the red out ala Visine for the peepers.



Interesting! 



> everytime i hear the term *Aquaticus* in relation to Aquatica i think of gladiators & that movie 500



Sorry.


----------



## keishashadow

or, a






a platapyus , i'm a slap happy


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Sorry.


 
ha! it doesn't take much to set me off on a wild tangent...i relish the thought 

bbl, i've got a calgon call


----------



## Metro West

Janet and Lori...I'm on the retro train tonight. I'm listening to "The Disco Years" parts 1 & 2 right now...bringing back some great memories and having some good laughs too.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Janet and Lori...I'm on the retro train tonight. I'm listening to "The Disco Years" parts 1 & 2 right now...bringing back some great memories and having some good laughs too.


 
listen up there Mister 

disco is very serious business

not to be trifled with

unless you are suited up properly

with appropriate safety glasses and disco inferno retardent suit 







OMG, it's Disco Stu!!!
any Gloria Gayner or Weathergirls on tap?


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> listen up there Mister
> 
> disco is very serious business
> 
> not to be trifled with
> 
> unless you are suited up properly
> 
> with appropriate safety glasses and disco inferno retardent suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, it's Disco Stu!!!
> any Gloria Gayner or Weathergirls on tap?


Wow...I thought I was looking in a mirror for a second.


BTW Janet....how is Duma Key coming along? Did you finish it yet?


----------



## AlexandNessa

I am trying to read here, but I don't have time to wait for each friggin page to load.  Gads, the DIS is slow!

Janet, were you being facetious about the waitlist for that car?!  I have seen them around here, but didn't really know what they were or what (if any) the hype was!

Lori, congrats on your WL waitlist coming through!

Tricia, did you have fun with the Easter bunny?

Tracie, did Jim enjoy his mental health day?

And, oh, is the thong on Ebay still plastic wrapped and brand new?  Be wary if it's listed as "gently worn."   

Gotta run, sorry this was a half-butt catch up!


----------



## RVGal

Did somebody say pictures?  Okay, if you insist.  Twist my arm.

Daniel was really excited about going to see the Easter Bunny.  We looked at pictures from last year and he was all hyped about it.  He got really excited when we walked into the mall and he saw the EB.  Everything was fine until we actually got close to the EB.  You want me to sit in the freaky huge bunny's lap?  Oh hell no.






Okay, so we start to leave.  Daniel begins to pitch a fit.  He wants a picture with the EB.  So, we go back to see the bunny.  Uh-uh.  No friggin way he is going anywhere near the EB.  Kay.  How on earth am I supposed to get a picture of him with the EB and not get him near the EB?  After much coaxing, we wound up with this:






Yeah, I didn't even have makeup on.  I was planning to come home and clean house.  Great.

So, we got McD's on the way home and the boys enjoyed playing EB.






I'm tired.  I started to say I'm pooped, but I'm trying to minimize the poop in my posts.  I'll see you guys tomorrow!

PS sorry if the pics are huge, but Photobucket's new edit system keeps erroring on me and kicking me out of windows... so you'll have to deal with whatever for now...


----------



## Metro West

Great pictures Tricia! I admire you for trying to "pooperize" your posts.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Janet and Lori...I'm on the retro train tonight. I'm listening to "The Disco Years" parts 1 & 2 right now...bringing back some great memories and having some good laughs too.



   



keishashadow said:


> listen up there Mister
> 
> disco is very serious business
> 
> not to be trifled with
> 
> unless you are suited up properly
> 
> with appropriate safety glasses and disco inferno retardent suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, it's Disco Stu!!!
> any Gloria Gayner or Weathergirls on tap?



    



AlexandNessa said:


> I am trying to read here, but I don't have time to wait for each friggin page to load.  Gads, the DIS is slow!
> 
> Janet, were you being facetious about the waitlist for that car?!  I have seen them around here, but didn't really know what they were or what (if any) the hype was!
> 
> Lori, congrats on your WL waitlist coming through!
> 
> Tricia, did you have fun with the Easter bunny?
> 
> Tracie, did Jim enjoy his mental health day?
> 
> And, oh, is the thong on Ebay still plastic wrapped and brand new?  Be wary if it's listed as "gently worn."
> 
> Gotta run, sorry this was a half-butt catch sup!



Jodie that was a great catch up! Did you sleep good today? 

I can not wait until all those glorious days in Florida! It is going to be so relaxing! 



RVGal said:


> Did somebody say pictures?  Okay, if you insist.  Twist my arm.
> 
> Daniel was really excited about going to see the Easter Bunny.  We looked at pictures from last year and he was all hyped about it.  He got really excited when we walked into the mall and he saw the EB.  Everything was fine until we actually got close to the EB.  You want me to sit in the freaky huge bunny's lap?  Oh hell no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we start to leave.  Daniel begins to pitch a fit.  He wants a picture with the EB.  So, we go back to see the bunny.  Uh-uh.  No friggin way he is going anywhere near the EB.  Kay.  How on earth am I supposed to get a picture of him with the EB and not get him near the EB?  After much coaxing, we wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't even have makeup on.  I was planning to come home and clean house.  Great.
> 
> So, we got McD's on the way home and the boys enjoyed playing EB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired.  I started to say I'm pooped, but I'm trying to minimize the poop in my posts.  I'll see you guys tomorrow!
> 
> PS sorry if the pics are huge, but Photobucket's new edit system keeps erroring on me and kicking me out of windows... so you'll have to deal with whatever for now...



Oh they are so cute! You to! 



Metro West said:


> Great pictures Tricia! I admire you for trying to "pooperize" your posts.



She is de-pooping!


----------



## loribell

Tricia - I saw your countdown. Did you pick dates?


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> She is de-pooping!


We'll just have to start calling Elmer the "Pooperizer" who's sole purpose is to de-poop message boards everywhere to keep America safe!


BTW...I'm now on my 1980's 12" vinyl dance records!


----------



## yankeepenny

my sister took her boys when they were 2 and 4(now 11 and 13) to see the EB. they both screamed so bad they got the rest of the kids going and had to leave the mall ,and she never tried again.

i still lmao at that one


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> any Gloria Gayner or Weathergirls on tap?


You mean like this:


----------



## bubba's mom

What a day!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ketchup time for Brab...... 





keishashadow said:


> barb - from what the cruise boards report no issue with even *slapping a luggage tag on a case of beer as checked* or in carry on. Amazing how peeps tout Disney as so family friendly & rip on Carnival as being so low brow...when in December Carnival was yanking booze from carry on luggage both in Port of Tampa & when returning to ship from ports of call left & right of us.
> 
> jodie - @ the risk of forgetting to check for a counter, when do u pillage & plunder the caribbean? ps hands off my duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!



Wouldn't put a luggage tag on a case and "check it"...be afraid wouln't make it   

Love the pic of you and the duck and Donald...er, I mean son..... (and yes, he HAS grown quite a bit   )


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> What a day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ketchup time for Brab......


And you have a lot to ketchup on!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Tricia - I saw your countdown. Did you pick dates?



Yep.  Staying at AS Movies starting Oct 19th for 5 nights.


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> Yep.  Staying at AS Movies starting Oct 19th for 5 nights.



Ticker looks familiar....


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *
> I am with you on the cleaning - should be doing lots of it but got a whacky schedule today...
> 
> Have to go back and do the mid year conferences for mid bean *



Did I miss how this went?  (when you're done cleaning your house, feel free to stop by here....) 



keishashadow said:


> I hate teacher conferences; i get intimidated because they are smrt and i am not
> 
> when i reported Ds off this am (only 2nd day missed this year...vacations don't count in my book )...i got "oooooh... , sick again?"  (no, he's  going to stay home to fetch me my beers outta the fridge while i start getting smashed early ). away i go, bbl



Sure you're smart...kept him home instead of him puking on the teacher didntcha?  



yankeepenny said:


> welcome to wack job weather maine again.
> sunny today, rain and snow friday and rain and snow sunday.
> but sunday, the track of the storm may miss us. it may not . it could end up being snow. in that case, white easter. we have two feet in some spots on the lawn, nothing on others. was hoping for rain that would wash it all away.
> stay tuned. flooding next. get the ark out. and i call shotgun on riding up  front with noah.



  want Lori to send ya her boat...  



yankeepenny said:


> if you get a chance, check out the thread on the cb board titled
> "confession time, admit it. "
> 
> 
> hysterical. yes i posted.
> you already knew i would.



 I don't venture to CB w/o links.... it's scary there  



loribell said:


> Morning everyone! Hope you all have a *fabulous *day!!!



Define "fabulous" and I'll letcha know, kay?  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Our coaches do order things here and then we pay for them. That way the kids all have the same things to wear and we get the schools discounts & don't have to pay taxes on it.



Our school/team/whatever, will order them so they all match...but we are expected to pay for uniforms.... shoes, we are on our own... (The whole 'shoe thing' with Zack still baffles me.....) 



tlinus said:


> *We never, ever, ever, ever, ever get into ANY trouble around here   *



Hello Pot???  This is kettle...... 



loribell said:


> Okay here is the email I got about how to help with gasoline. I thought it was probably a load of crap but my dh said that it is all true. Guess I should have known too.
> 
> Since it is true it is great info to have.
> 
> 
> Tips on pumping gas.
> 
> 
> *One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is  HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY. The reason for this is, the more gas you  have in your tank the less air occupying its empty space.* Gasoline  evaporates faster than you can imagine. Gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof. This roof serves as zero clearance  between the gas and the atmosphere, so it minimizes the evaporation. Unlike service stations, here where I work, every truck that we load is temperature compensated so that every gallon is actually the  exact amount.



Also....our friend who does all my work on my car (he's a certified Honda mechanic) says never let your tank go below 1/4  because after that, you risk the crap the settles in the bottom of your gas tank getting sucked into your engine.  He says that if that sediment from the bottom of your gas tanks gets into your engine....you are gonna have a big problem....   (this kinda goes with the 'stirring up' part when gas is being delivered)


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Ticker looks familiar....


And KFed returns!


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Yep.  Staying at AS Movies starting Oct 19th for 5 nights.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> And you have a lot to ketchup on!



 i know.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Somebody from the dis found me!


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Somebody from the dis found me!


Uh oh!


----------



## KStarfish82

Metro West said:


> And KFed returns!


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


>


So how are things in the swimming world? I told you I used to swim in high school and in a summer league right?


----------



## bubba's mom

Motherfletcher said:


> I had a girl friend that lived on a farm in the country and her dad kept a log of the mileage on the car.  She got around it by driving to town in reverse so it wouldn't register on the odometer.



Would said friend be blonde by any chance?  



roseprincess said:


> No real update on my dad. I think he is getting his mediport removed today(used for the chemo), as there were blood clots in the area of the mediport. Still in hospital. Thank you all for your concerns and prayers and I'll keep you homies updated.
> 
> Chrissy is doing better with the ear infection
> 
> Chrissy's and Matthew's IEP conferences were yest. morning- met for 2 hours- 1 hour for each child. We always have them back to back each yr.
> School services will continue the same for next school yr (speech, social services,etc). They went pretty well. Very good news for me, Chrissy finally qualifies for Summer school this summer, yea!!
> Mac- I PM'd you recently.



Dad's still on the 'slow road, huh???  Good news about Chrissy feeling better tho..... bad news, summer skool for her (altho, we know that's good news for you   )



loribell said:


> I hope enough people will stay away from the companies that import oil, especially Exxon & their continuous record profits, to make an impact. I would love to see some Exxon losses!



DH told me a SURE FIRE way to have Exxon "tank" with their profits.....he said he'll buy stock in Exxon


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Somebody from the dis found me!



Someone from the darkside???  Who?? BEV???? Spill it!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> Someone from the darkside???  Who?? BEV???? Spill it!


No telling.


----------



## KStarfish82

Metro West said:


> So how are things in the swimming world? I told you I used to swim in high school and in a summer league right?


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Thank him for the info.     I doubt I'd like it, if it tastes like Miller though.*  *We actually have Miller Lite in the pantry that the girls bought & didn't finish.    We're trying to figure out how to get rid of it.    Guess I could wash my hair in it. *



Can you use "lite" beer to make beer bread?  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *That's just what the older siblings say to make them feel better about the fact that no matter how old we younger sisters get they'll always be older.*



I don't mind being older than my (ex) sister...I've got a much better life than her..... she's a LOSER.... L




tarheelmjfan said:


> *I don't need food coloring for that.   Getting in a hot tub full of chlorine & not washing my hair immediately afterwards does that naturally. *



Rinse with vinegar when you're done....that keeps the crap from building up in your hair  (dontcha know vinegar is good for _everything_....   )


----------



## bubba's mom

I know it wasn't Todd that found you...he worked today  

.....a DISer??  Who knows you work there....and peeps who are lookin' for you....besides Bev, who else is there? Michele still there?


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> I know it wasn't Todd that found you...he worked today


Nope...wasn't me...this time.


----------



## RVGal

KStarfish82 said:


> Ticker looks familiar....



No it doesn't.  I have a Mickey on mine and you have a monorail.  So there.


----------



## KStarfish82

Barb, you work/ed at a hair salon?

If I'm wrong just ignore me.....


----------



## RVGal

Todd, I guess you can consider my posts Poop Lite now.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> So, if anyone needs anything from me right now, write in pictures.  Big ones.  Or at least use a BIG, BIG font.



HEY JODIE!!!   (big 'nuff?  ) 




AlexandNessa said:


> Yes, I know.  This post was all about me.  I hate it when I do that.



I like reading about Jodie's sagas..... waaaaay more interesting than House of Bubba stories  



RVGal said:


> Awww... Jodie... some posts have to be all about you or we won't know what's going on in your life.



SEE?!  I am not the only one who enjoys reading all about Jodie.... 



Metro West said:


> OK Survivor fans...a quick recap of tonight's show:
> 
> Jonathan left due to medical reasons but doing fine.
> 
> Chet voted off basically because his foot was hurting and he wanted to leave.



I felt SO very bad for Jonathan....   To see him cry was sad.  I thought it was a good show.....Oh, and when Jason (?) and Chet were on exile island, and they 'interviewed' Chet, I thought he said he had a piece of coral up his butt...(he was laying on the beach on his stomach)....I didn't know it was his heel....   How does "butt" and "heel" sound alike??...or maybe he said "foot" ...  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Has anyone ever been to Montgomery, Alabama?     We're thinking of taking a long weekend in June to go to the Shakespeare Festival.    *



I have not....sorry....   What's the Shakespeare Festival??  Anything like the PA Renaissance Faire?    (parenfaire.com) 



yankeepenny said:


> to whomever invented  be rude and take another call you think is more inportant call waiting - I HATE YOU



 

whew!!  Glad that wasn't ME who invented it


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> Barb, you work/ed at a hair salon?
> 
> If I'm wrong just ignore me.....



I have worked as a hairstylist for almost 20 years ....and owned my own salon for about 5.5 of those


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> No it doesn't.  I have a Mickey on mine and you have a monorail.  *So there*.



 guess she told you, huh?


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Yep.  Staying at AS Movies starting Oct 19th for 5 nights.



Woo Hoo!!!!    But dang it that is the end of Fall Break.  



KStarfish82 said:


> Ticker looks familiar....



You only said Patty couldn't use it. You never said anything about the rest of us! 



> Also....our friend who does all my work on my car (he's a certified Honda mechanic) says never let your tank go below 1/4  because after that, you risk the crap the settles in the bottom of your gas tank getting sucked into your engine.  He says that if that sediment from the bottom of your gas tanks gets into your engine....you are gonna have a big problem....   (this kinda goes with the 'stirring up' part when gas is being delivered)



Good to know. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Somebody from the dis found me!



We will all know where you are before long. Just wait and see! 



bubba's mom said:


> DH told me a SURE FIRE way to have Exxon "tank" with their profits.....he said he'll buy stock in Exxon




I say when I get rich I am going to put in a windmill to generate our electricity. We will either get rich from it (the electric company has to buy anything not used at what they would charge us) or the wind will stop blowing in Oklahoma. Either way I win!


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> I have worked as a hairstylist for almost 20 years ....and owned my own salon for about 5.5 of those



What would you recommend as a hair do for frizzy/curly thin but longer hair for a wedding?  In your professional opinion of course


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Todd, I guess you can consider my posts Poop Lite now.


Yes indeed...We are now entering a poop free zone. Or better yet...we'll just start calling the bathrooms the designated poop area....how about that?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Lori!  How are you?


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> And, oh, is the thong on Ebay still plastic wrapped and brand new?  Be wary if it's listed as "gently worn."


Hey *Jodie*! I was referring to a BRAND NEW thong......just couldn't even think of buying used unmentionables.....   I had not thought about the used ones that people sell on there....you know they will sell anything....I was surfing the DIS the other day (I think it was on the Budget Board) and ran across a thread where they were talking about used socks.....a woman was selling her used socks and getting about $13 per pair..........Can you imagine???


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Yes indeed...We are now entering a poop free zone. Or better yet...we'll just start calling the bathrooms the designated poop area....how about that?



A poop free zone.  Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> I was surfing the DIS the other day (I think it was on the Budget Board) and ran across a thread where they were talking about used socks.....a woman was selling her used socks and getting about $13 per pair..........Can you imagine???


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> want Lori to send ya her boat...




I offered. 



> Define "fabulous" and I'll letcha know, kay?



Well if you had to ask then it probably wasn't.  



> Our school/team/whatever, will order them so they all match...but we are expected to pay for uniforms.... shoes, we are on our own... (The whole 'shoe thing' with Zack still baffles me.....)



We were always able to order Chris's shoes through the school. The sporting goods store coach uses comes to the school and sized them. Unfortunately there were no parents there so there was no control over what they ordered, shoes, underarmor, socks, whatever.  




RVGal said:


> No it doesn't.  I have a Mickey on mine and you have a monorail.  So there.



   


Hey Katie we are supposed to tuck you in tonight and read you a story since Patty is going to be in late. Are you ready for bed yet?


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!    But dang it that is the end of Fall Break.



You already know your school calendar for next year?  We don't get ours until May.  We may have to shift dates and move things to the next week, but we can't go earlier or we don't get the 40% off.  This is a super economy we couldn't go without the discount type trip.



t-and-a said:


> Hey *Jodie*! I was referring to a BRAND NEW thong......just couldn't even think of buying used unmentionables.....   I had not thought about the used ones that people sell on there....you know they will sell anything....I was surfing the DIS the other day (I think it was on the Budget Board) and ran across a thread where they were talking about used socks.....a woman was selling her used socks and getting about $13 per pair..........Can you imagine???



 I've seen used toothbrushes and used baby bottles (nipples included) for sale on eBay.  Nothing shocks me anymore.


----------



## KStarfish82

Lying in bed now Lori!


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi Lori!  How are you?



Hi Katie! I'm good. How are you? 



t-and-a said:


> Hey *Jodie*! I was referring to a BRAND NEW thong......just couldn't even think of buying used unmentionables.....   I had not thought about the used ones that people sell on there....you know they will sell anything....I was surfing the DIS the other day (I think it was on the Budget Board) and ran across a thread where they were talking about used socks.....a woman was selling her used socks and getting about $13 per pair..........Can you imagine???



Huh? What are people thinking.  



RVGal said:


> A poop free zone.  Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Metro West

Well gang...I'm heading to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night and a pleasant tomorrow!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> You already know your school calendar for next year?  We don't get ours until May.  We may have to shift dates and move things to the next week, but we can't go earlier or we don't get the 40% off.  This is a super economy we couldn't go without the discount type trip.



I just know that fall break is always the same week. Things are always very similar with our calendar. I can pretty much guess when we are starting, when we get out for the year and most breaks. I like it that way! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Lying in bed now Lori!



Who is reading to Katie?


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> ...they've got long waiting lists for this puppy in our 'burg (they say u can just pull it HEAD ON into a parking spot lol)



Why would anyone WANT to drive around in a glorified doorstop???   That is ridiculous....you get into an accident in that thing...you're toast....  



tlinus said:


> * I do know that next week is Spring Clean Out Time -
> 
> *



THE *first *nice Sunday we get....I swear....GARAGE CLEANOUT!  



RVGal said:


> We're off to see the Bunny.  See you guys later!



Shouldn't that say, "_We're off to see the wizard_"?  



keishashadow said:


> many years ago, DS (pre-school age) went to the carnival with his older brothers. Proudly came home with a lizard he had won....grrr-whatever happened to golf fish?
> 
> We made a big production of letting him go free ; told my DS he was heading to FLA where it's always warm & sunny. Of course, his bros told him it'd be dead the 1st frost and he was crushed....hated to look @ that crestfallen face.
> 
> Fast forward a year or so to their 1st trip to WDW...what did they see all over the place...hundreds of the exact same lizard. i told DS that was proof that his lizard DID make it to FLA , he appeared to believe me...family joke now when we see them (nearly everywhere in FLA).



  FIL has 'em at his house....even had a freeloader who lived under the grill.   I think I have pix of him...but, he'd walk around on the pool deck, go back under the grill...climb the pool screen.....literally "freeloading resident"  (i think the cousins dog, who is often 'dogwatched' there, even bit part of his tail off   dumb lizard...) 



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Feeling a little better today I guess its this cold plus the fact I am trying so hard to quit smoking and once I can get my body use to it I should feel a whole lot better but at least I am down to about 8 a day  *



Lawrence..don't push yourself...your body doesn't need the stress of recovering from bronchitis AND this....take it easy!



loribell said:


> Barb - I think we should speed the world up instead of stopping it. That way vacation will get here sooner.



Yeah...but then it'll be OVER _sooner _too   I actually like the spring a bit more just because of anticipating vacation in a couple months   (anticipation is half the fun!)




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> After Alison shows you where the Kong tribute is maybe you can show us.



 Deal!  

By the way...have you done anymore detox treatments at home?  Does the water get 'less icky looking' with each additional treatment?


----------



## t-and-a

Do ya'll think the thought of a "man thong" ran him off?  


Metro West said:


> Well gang...I'm heading to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night and a pleasant tomorrow!


Good night Todd!


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Well gang...I'm heading to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night and a pleasant tomorrow!



Goodnight Todd. I am heading there too! 

Gotta go work for my sister tomorrow. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Hey Katie we are supposed to tuck you in tonight and read you a story since Patty is going to be in late. Are you ready for bed yet?



Oh, yeah.  I forgot Patty asked us to tuck Katie in bed because she is going to the King & Queen dance.

I've never heard of a King & Queen dance.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Who is reading to Katie?



YOU are...I'm still ketchuping  

Read to Tricia too....she's up past her bedtime....


----------



## RVGal

I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.



You be careful!


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah...but then it'll be OVER _sooner _too   I actually like the spring a bit more just because of anticipating vacation in a couple months   (anticipation is half the fun!)




So true! 



> Deal!




  



> By the way...have you done anymore detox treatments at home?  Does the water get 'less icky looking' with each additional treatment?



No, my sister has the machines at her house. I am buying a couple to start doing them myself around here. It is proving to be very profitable.  




t-and-a said:


> Do ya'll think the thought of a "man thong" ran him off?
> 
> Good night Todd!



    



RVGal said:


> Oh, yeah.  I forgot Patty asked us to tuck Katie in bed because she is going to the King & Queen dance.
> 
> I've never heard of a King & Queen dance.



Me neither but I hope she is having fun. 



bubba's mom said:


> YOU are...I'm still ketchuping
> 
> Read to Tricia too....she's up past her bedtime....



I think Tricia should read. She is so much wittier than I am. 

So how bout Horton Hears a Who?


----------



## t-and-a

RVGal said:


> I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.



I hope you don't get any of that where you are! We have a tornado watch going on right now too. The sirens were going off about an hour ago here.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.



I hope the storms head away from you. Stay safe. 

I gotta go to bed now. Nite everyone!


----------



## loribell

Alison you stay safe too. Hope the storms fade.


----------



## t-and-a

Good night Lori!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Alison you stay safe too. Hope the storms fade.



Thanks! It's not really bad out here, but it's warm and cloudy. I've been hearing thunder and seeing some lightning in the distance.


----------



## KStarfish82

Bye Lori!


----------



## bubba's mom

wwessing said:


> Here's a laugh for everyone real quick. . . went tanning Wednesday night with dh.



while a   way you told the story, not funny you are burned.   If you had been using the mega beds all this time and they changed the bulbs and didn't tell you, that is wrong!  I'd be fuming   It's a good thing he DID cover up   Couldn't imagine burning THAT!  

Have never heard of the Pepcid AC remedy before...but do know if you soak a washcloth in milk, and then apply to your skin, something in the milk (lactid acid?) relieves the stinging..... (I forget what it IS in milk that takes the stinging away, but something does and soothes the skin.)  Aloe is great, ibuprofen is great, Noxema is AWFUL for a burn!  Do NOT use it!!!  Keep us posted how you both are doing...and I think I'd be saying something to the manager there or something....you could probably sue if you really wanted to get involved with that.  The whole idea behind indoor tanning is to be SAFE and have HEALTHY SKIN   ...duh.....  Here's hoping you feel better soon     (Oh, and by the way, they DO sell 'things' for men to wear while tanning that cover the front area  )



yankeepenny said:


> went back for the interview today.
> 
> actually, i would like the job.



Well, then, I have everything crossed that I can for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






yankeepenny said:


> yes i am starving and have to go eat- new thread i started on cb board, what are your fav foods to eat.
> 
> hope you all can respond.



need link  



Akdar said:


> Checking in to say "Hello" to everyone



 yourself!!  Good to see ya!


----------



## RVGal

Our sirens just went off.  I'm going to shut down and go check on things.  I probably won't be back on tonight, but I'll check in with you guys tomorrow.  Night!


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.





t-and-a said:


> I hope you don't get any of that where you are! We have a tornado watch going on right now too. The sirens were going off about an hour ago here.



 Holy crap!!!!   Please be careful!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Wow...I thought I was looking in a mirror for a second.
> 
> 
> BTW Janet....how is Duma Key coming along? Did you finish it yet?


 naw, ur way cooler & taller too as i recall!  u must of missed my book review ...cliff notes-better than most recent, still not quite back to his prime...ending was creepy! 

I am astounded that you have the LPs!!!  Do you have a collection?   Most youngin's don't do vinyl.  DH still has all his from the 70's, i've got a couple boxes myself (even my DS old Haunted Mansion 45 & book lol)...my fav is The Stones Sticky Fingers album cover...i need to get it framed.



AlexandNessa said:


> I am trying to read here, but I don't have time to wait for each friggin page to load. Gads, the DIS is slow!
> 
> Janet, were you being facetious about the waitlist for that car?! I have seen them around here, but didn't really know what they were or what (if any) the hype was!
> 
> And, oh, is the thong on Ebay still plastic wrapped and brand new? Be wary if it's listed as "gently worn."
> 
> Gotta run, sorry this was a half-butt catch up!


 
i had to read that last line a couple times before it bit me need sleep & nope; that clown car is a hot ticket in the 'burg ...if gas goes any higher they may become ever hotter



the Dark Marauder said:


> Somebody from the dis found me!


 
You were lost but, now you are found!  Were you in a box, with a fox, with purple sox?  (cat in the hat?)

tricia - fantastic pics! maybe we'll bump into each other?  of course, we're only doing MNSSHP & perhaps 1 day in parks, rest @ U & HHN .  

barb - we finally cross paths ....night!

ps just got call from my better half, they messed up @ work & scheduled him for 4-12 tomorrow (or so he sez)...meaning he'll miss the gaming tournie that he promised to attend with us.  Meaning, i now get to hang out by myself in the mall like a weirdo,  with all the other weirdos milling about.  the parents I spoke to last week were oddly intense about the contest, taking it very seriously .  They cloister the contestants in the store to compete, while the parents elbow eachother outside & press their noses against the security gate...think i'll take a book & an ipod.  

Trivia Q -  competition will be in Monroeville Mall, anybody know what Zombie movie was filmed there?  a hint, it's part of one of the greatest horror anthologies ever.


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright, bedtime.....

Gotta teach the AIDS educators tomorrow at the hospital, the fun just never ends!


But Sunday is the Little Mermaid on Broadway!!   

Nitey night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Oh....

Stay safe Tricia and Alison!!!


----------



## keishashadow

tricia was mighty calm , sirens?  must get them often, scary...allison too?

barb - also was told to dump a box of tea bags in tub in hot water, let it brew /cool down; remove the bags & then soak for 20 min.  (also good for jelly fish issues); i couldn't imagine the ring/stain in the bath tub though 

off to find a big stick to beat the old man down with , naw...i'll even open up a beer for him...then bea-ch for awhile lol

later gators


----------



## marciemi

Okay, trying to update you guys on everything here!  Where should I start?   Just too much to say.

I read quickly since I'm so far behind (didn't work today and yesterday, even though everyone else left by 2pm, I had SO much to do that I actually had to work instead of DIS  ).  Of course now I can't remember anything I read.  

Ebay stuff - We've sold on and off on ebay since 1999 (well, bought of course too!).  It doesn't surprise me that people will sell (and buy!) nearly anything - what does surprise me is the amount that they'll buy it for!  Many years back we sold a set of twin Thomas the Tank Engine sheet.  They were used, gone through 3 boys, and I certainly advertised them as such.  The kids weren't into Thomas anymore, so when we redid a room, we decided to just list the sheet set (2 sheets and a pillowcase only)!  We sold it for $102.50!!  Just amazing!

The only problem with thing like that is when people run something up so high because they get in a bidding war, and then get mad at you as a seller, because it's used even if you made that very clear in the description.  Had that problem with skis - I mean I'd say that we bought them used, they'd gone through three kids, they needed waxing and include 5 pictures of them and then list them starting at $5.  Then suddenly people bid $120 on them and it's my fault that they're not brand new.   

Anyways, Royce and Matt are at a soccer game (yes, it's almost 11pm here - the game was at 10:15).  It's been a hectic day.  Well first, speaking of soccer, I don't think I told you guys about Eric's soccer.    He had his first game with the new team hes on last Thursday.  The coach was playing kids for a fairly long time, so he didnt play at all for about the first 10 minutes.  Then he went in and promptly scored a goal (about 30 seconds after he came in).  Then another one about 2 minutes later.  There are 3 other boys on this team with Eric who were on his team last year.  One was on the field with Eric and looked at him like WTH Eric?  Thats twice as many goals as you scored the entire season last year!   

Eric played the rest of the first half on offense and just played awesomely.  Then in the second half, the coach put him on defense.  Eric did not play spectacularly.  The coach pulled him after about 5 minutes and sat and talked to him for awhile.  Later I asked him what the coach had said and he said hed told him how much he liked how he played offense, but that he was not doing a good job on defense.  Im like, hello?  I have a suggestion!  (In case its not obvious!)  Play Eric on offense!  Soccer is much more specialized than say basketball, where everyones supposed to be able to shoot and defend.  Matt hasnt played offense (hes a defender) since he was probably 10, unless his team was up by say 10 goals and the coach was switching folks around to keep from running the score up.  I know it would be ideal if everyone on your team could play every position, but you know, common sense?

Oh, and I just made reservations to go visit my mom and dad out in Michigan in late April.  Yep, going all by MYSELF!    Midwest has some really great fares now ($118 from Milwaukee to Detroit area) so I first tried to convince mom (or mom and dad) to come visit but they insist "oh, we'll drive out sometime!"  So I decided I'll just go there instead!  

AND I'll get to spend hopefully a day with my friend who's going to Disney this summer and get her completely squared away.  They are now going to Disney if I didn't tell you guys, and I broke down yesterday and bought TGM for her.  I know the site will totally confuse her, so I bought it in her name, but most likely I'll just print out everything for her and bring it when I go.  I sent her the username and password and she did look at the least crowded parks charts, but I doubt that she'll get too far in it!  But hopefully I can sit down with her and tell her all that I know (okay, that'll take more than one day, but still!)


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Whew!  Just got home from the dance.  This one was surprisingly a lot more tame than in the past!  I'm so happy to be sitting down now though and took a bunch of pics!!!  

Thank you to all who took care of Katie!!  I haven't heard any noises from upstairs, so I'm assuming you guys did a great job and she is sound asleep!  

I hope everyone in the tornado area is okay.  Make sure to check back in tomorrow and be careful!

Well, I guess I should get to bed...gotta get up early again tomorrow, so check y'all later!!

Nighty night!


----------



## t-and-a

KStarfish82 said:


> Alright, bedtime.....
> 
> Gotta teach the AIDS educators tomorrow at the hospital, the fun just never ends!
> 
> 
> But Sunday is the Little Mermaid on Broadway!!
> 
> Nitey night!


You're always teaching folks about STD's.....have fun! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Oh....
> 
> Stay safe Tricia and Alison!!!





bubba's mom said:


> Holy crap!!!!   Please be careful!


Thanks!




keishashadow said:


> tricia was mighty calm , sirens?  must get them often, scary...allison too?
> 
> barb - also was told to dump a box of tea bags in tub in hot water, let it brew /cool down; remove the bags & then soak for 20 min.  (also good for jelly fish issues); i couldn't imagine the ring/stain in the bath tub though
> 
> off to find a big stick to beat the old man down with , naw...i'll even open up a beer for him...then bea-ch for awhile lol
> 
> later gators


Storms are pretty common around here; this time of year especially. It seems like we are constantly under a tornado watch. Tonight our watch is until 3 AM. 

Janet, I imagine that the tub would be really hard to clean after having all that tea in it! But you know it seems like I've heard that used tea bags were good for bags under the eyes. It makes sense that if it shrinks inflamation, that it could help a burn feel better.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> No baseball this weekend. Mikey has messed up his shoulder again so we are going in for an MRI next week. He is in a lot of pain. On top of that the varsity team has been gone all week. Idiot assistant has been making him throw and told him if he made another bad throw he needed to quit.  I swear some days I want to choke some of these teachers.
> 
> No offense to our wonderful teachers here.



 The boy is scheduled for a MRI and they have him THROWING?     What the heck.....????  Move over....I'm chokin' first! 



loribell said:


> Oh I forgot to update you guys. When I got home from Albuquerque I had a new confirmation in the mail from Disney. My waitlist for my first 3 days came through. We will be at the Wilderness Lodge Villas from the 13th - 28th!



 Yay!!!!  



keishashadow said:


> having 2nd thoughts as to trying to switch from WL to AK (both to save on points & try something new).



That's tough....you've stayed at WL, but not AK....for something different, I guess I'd stay AK then.....  



ky07 said:


> *Our little dog just chewed up oldest DS head set to thier ps3.  Now he is ready to hang him but I told him it was his fault and shouldn't leave them laying around *



oh...bad doggy....but, you are *EXACTLY *right  (it's called being responsible  )



tlinus said:


> *Hey all.....
> 
> Not exactly Florida weather but I am dissing from the deck   working on my base tan
> 
> Kids are playing on the swings and it is very nice out - wish it would last!*



You mean the kids weren't "attached" to the deck??    I hope you enjoyed the nice Friday for me too...while I was working most of it  



loribell said:


> ...the worst thing is that while I was gone last weekend one of them chewed up the power cord to my laptop! *You should see the fix job my dh did.*



Is that sarcasm I smell??  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Do you think you can sleep an extra few hours for me???  I work tomorrow too!



Hope the dance went well and you got the pix you wanted  

Sorry P-Fin...can't sleep in for ya...haveta work myself in the morning  



t-and-a said:


> Hey Lori! Yeah Barb will have to show you where Kong is. Thanks about the shoes. I tracked them earlier and it said they would be here on the 18th!!! That's the day of the meet. The meet starts 30 miles from home at 3:30....UPS usually arrives sometime between 10 and 2. DH will be home, so maybe he can take them to him at school. What I'm worried about is getting them all laced up and checking the spikes and stuff like that....Maybe DH can take care of all that when they come in.



Yep...already have it planned to show Lori the KK trib  ....unless a certain employee around here wants to meet us and show us  

That's good to hear about the shoes....just in time!  Whew!!  I'm sure they'll be fine...altho, no time to 'break 'em in'


----------



## marciemi

Okay, today and tomorrow are Solo/Ensemble for band and choir (kind of like competition) all day.  The kids had an early release today for it.  I let Matt take the car this morning since Eric was spending the whole day at the middle school.  Since it was a short day, they also have an assembly.  Today at their assembly they had their math team (from state) compete against 5 of the teachers in the school in the head-to-head type competition they did at state.

I decided I wanted to watch it (after sending Matt with the car!), so decided to BIKE over.  Yep folks, you won't believe this, but it's FINALLY warmer here outside than in my refrigerator!     It got up to 46 degrees yesterday and around 42 today!  I ended up biking to the competition at the school (about a mile away) and then up to get a haircut (about 2 more miles) and then home again.  Lots of ice still in the road, but very sunny, and hey the 33 or so it probably was then felt warm to me!

Anyways, Eric ended up winning the math competition, even though the final two teachers decided to gang up on him and go 2 on 1.  He got a $25 gift certificate to the school store!  Pretty cool!  And hearing all the girls shrieking when they called him up was even cooler!    He evidently has his own cheering section!

Last night he had his talent show at the middle school.  He was supposed to do a duet (him on electric guitar and a singer), but the other kid backed out.  So he just did a piano solo.  But I guess he had the same groupies shrieking and yelling and being excited in general!  Lots of fun with an audience!

Anyways, on to solo/ensemble.  We have SUCH a hectic schedule.  Eric is doing 4 solos, 2 ensembles, and accompanying his brothers (on the piano) on 3 things.  They each have a couple solos and a bunch of ensembles (and Stephen has some choir ones as well)!  We were there from 2pm today until about 8:30 and tomorrow our first one is at 8am and we're there until at least 4:30 since 4 of us are working 2 hour shifts as well since our school is hosting it!  

Anyways, so far at least the kids are doing well.  You can choose a class C (easiest), B or A (hardest) song.  Then you can get from a 1 (excellent) to a 4 (try harder) on it.  If you do REALLY well, on only a class A, then you can get a 1* and qualify to go to state.  This is an overall standard - doesn't matter your age, experience, or grade.  6th-12th graders have the same standard to go to state.

Well, Eric got a 1* in his piano performance!    It was a really hard song he's been working on for several months and he just nailed it!  It was awesome!  If I can load it onto video I will!  So he'll get to go to state in May!  Yay!

Everyone else did good - all 1's and 2's, but no more stars.  Matt did a brass ensemble that they thought did awesome, but they hadn't posted the scores before we left this evening so maybe he'll qualify as well.  We'll be gone all day tomorrow for the rest of them, but I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow evening.  For now we're at least excited about Eric!  

Well, it's late here (although they're still at soccer!).  Catch you all later!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> And, oh, is the thong on Ebay still plastic wrapped and brand new?  Be wary if it's listed as "gently worn."
> 
> Gotta run, sorry this was a half-butt catch up!



 

btw...what is "half-butt ketchup"?  


 



RVGal said:


> Daniel was really excited about going to see the Easter Bunny.  We looked at pictures from last year and he was all hyped about it.  He got really excited when we walked into the mall and he saw the EB.  Everything was fine until we actually got close to the EB.  You want me to sit in the freaky huge bunny's lap?  Oh hell no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we start to leave.  Daniel begins to pitch a fit.  He wants a picture with the EB.  So, we go back to see the bunny.  Uh-uh.  No friggin way he is going anywhere near the EB.  Kay.  How on earth am I supposed to get a picture of him with the EB and not get him near the EB?  After much coaxing, we wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't even have makeup on.  I was planning to come home and clean house.  Great.



Okay...how can ya NOT love the spikey hair?  

Also....how can ya NOT love the "gotcha" pose by Daniel??  

And...how can ya just NOT love this family shot (sans Dad?)  (i wouldn't have noticed the 'no makeup' ....at least from here....   ) 



yankeepenny said:


> my sister took her boys when they were 2 and 4(now 11 and 13) to see the EB. they both screamed so bad they got the rest of the kids going and had to leave the mall ,and she never tried again.
> 
> i still lmao at that one




Come to think of it, I don't think I have 1 pic of Bubba on the Easter Bunny's lap    When we was younger he didn't want to go....he wanted to know what he got if he did.  Told him the Easter Bunny brings eggs and chocolate basket.  Well, I guess he didn't really know what to do/ask for, so he never wanted to do it......  couldn't really blame him...Santa is WAY more cool than EB


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Yep...already have it planned to show Lori the KK trib  ....unless a certain employee around here wants to meet us and show us
> 
> That's good to hear about the shoes....just in time!  Whew!!  I'm sure they'll be fine...altho, no time to 'break 'em in'


Yeah, no time to break them in...I brought that up to DH, but he said that they'll be fine. I guess I shouldn't have listened to Zack when he told me not to worry about the shoes....I should have known they wouldn't have NEW shoes... What was I thinking?


----------



## t-and-a

marciemi said:


> Okay, today and tomorrow are Solo/Ensemble for band and choir (kind of like competition) all day.  The kids had an early release today for it.  I let Matt take the car this morning since Eric was spending the whole day at the middle school.  Since it was a short day, they also have an assembly.  Today at their assembly they had their math team (from state) compete against 5 of the teachers in the school in the head-to-head type competition they did at state.
> 
> I decided I wanted to watch it (after sending Matt with the car!), so decided to BIKE over.  Yep folks, you won't believe this, but it's FINALLY warmer here outside than in my refrigerator!     It got up to 46 degrees yesterday and around 42 today!  I ended up biking to the competition at the school (about a mile away) and then up to get a haircut (about 2 more miles) and then home again.  Lots of ice still in the road, but very sunny, and hey the 33 or so it probably was then felt warm to me!
> 
> Anyways, Eric ended up winning the math competition, even though the final two teachers decided to gang up on him and go 2 on 1.  He got a $25 gift certificate to the school store!  Pretty cool!  And hearing all the girls shrieking when they called him up was even cooler!    He evidently has his own cheering section!
> 
> Last night he had his talent show at the middle school.  He was supposed to do a duet (him on electric guitar and a singer), but the other kid backed out.  So he just did a piano solo.  But I guess he had the same groupies shrieking and yelling and being excited in general!  Lots of fun with an audience!
> 
> Anyways, on to solo/ensemble.  We have SUCH a hectic schedule.  Eric is doing 4 solos, 2 ensembles, and accompanying his brothers (on the piano) on 3 things.  They each have a couple solos and a bunch of ensembles (and Stephen has some choir ones as well)!  We were there from 2pm today until about 8:30 and tomorrow our first one is at 8am and we're there until at least 4:30 since 4 of us are working 2 hour shifts as well since our school is hosting it!
> 
> Anyways, so far at least the kids are doing well.  You can choose a class C (easiest), B or A (hardest) song.  Then you can get from a 1 (excellent) to a 4 (try harder) on it.  If you do REALLY well, on only a class A, then you can get a 1* and qualify to go to state.  This is an overall standard - doesn't matter your age, experience, or grade.  6th-12th graders have the same standard to go to state.
> 
> Well, Eric got a 1* in his piano performance!    It was a really hard song he's been working on for several months and he just nailed it!  It was awesome!  If I can load it onto video I will!  So he'll get to go to state in May!  Yay!
> 
> Everyone else did good - all 1's and 2's, but no more stars.  Matt did a brass ensemble that they thought did awesome, but they hadn't posted the scores before we left this evening so maybe he'll qualify as well.  We'll be gone all day tomorrow for the rest of them, but I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow evening.  For now we're at least excited about Eric!
> 
> Well, it's late here (although they're still at soccer!).  Catch you all later!


Marcie! I know you are proud of Eric! He is so talented! Smart and musical....wow! All your boys sound so talented.


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> What would you recommend as a hair do for frizzy/curly thin but longer hair for a wedding?  In your professional opinion of course



Summer wedding in FL?  Up.  Then again, really depends on how you want to wear it, headpiece you're wearing and style of dress...... we'll work on it..... 



t-and-a said:


> Hey *Jodie*! I was referring to a BRAND NEW thong......just couldn't even think of buying used unmentionables.....   I had not thought about the used ones that people sell on there....you know they will sell anything....I was surfing the DIS the other day (I think it was on the Budget Board) and ran across a thread where they were talking about used socks.....a woman was selling her used socks and getting about $13 per pair..........Can you imagine???



 Seriously.  What is wrong with people?    ...gross.... 



RVGal said:


> You already know your school calendar for next year?  We don't get ours until May.



We get ours in the summer....but I know we always go back the last Tues. of August..... 



RVGal said:


> I've never heard of a King & Queen dance.



me either?  



loribell said:


> I think Tricia should read. She is so much wittier than I am.
> 
> So how bout Horton Hears a Who?



kay....  



keishashadow said:


> I am astounded that you have the LPs!!!  Do you have a collection?
> 
> barb - we finally cross paths ....night!
> 
> ps just got call from my better half, they messed up @ work & scheduled him for 4-12 tomorrow (or so he sez)...meaning he'll miss the gaming tournie that he promised to attend with us.
> 
> Trivia Q -  competition will be in Monroeville Mall, anybody know what Zombie movie was filmed there?  a hint, it's part of one of the greatest horror anthologies ever.



DH has a pretty big vinyl collection  

Whatcha doin' up this late Janet??  Reamin' DH out for missin' tournie tomorrow??  That sux....now you'll be all alone...but what a trooper of a Ma   Finish up that book...good idea!  

Sorry, but don't have any idea of your trivia question answer...and I'm WAY too tired to try to search for it  



KStarfish82 said:


> Gotta teach the AIDS educators tomorrow at the hospital, the fun just never ends!



Look on the bright side...at least you're not teaching them sex-ed!


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Eric played the rest of the first half on offense and just played awesomely.  Then in the second half, the coach put him on defense.  Eric did not play spectacularly.  The coach pulled him after about 5 minutes and sat and talked to him for awhile.  Later I asked him what the coach had said and he said hed told him how much he liked how he played offense, but that he was not doing a good job on defense.  Im like, hello?  I have a suggestion!  (In case its not obvious!)  Play Eric on offense!
> 
> Oh, and I just made reservations to go visit my mom and dad out in Michigan in late April.  Yep, going all by MYSELF!
> 
> AND I'll get to spend hopefully a day with my friend who's going to Disney this summer and get her completely squared away.



Yep...haveta agree with your "common sense" logic for the soccer coach on that one Marcie...duh....  

You will have a great time visiting home with friends and family  



marciemi said:


> Anyways, Eric ended up winning the math competition,
> 
> Last night he had his talent show at the middle school.
> 
> Well, Eric got a 1* in his piano performance!



That's great!!  Congrats to Eric!!!  What a big week for him....bet he's bushed!  



t-and-a said:


> Yeah, no time to break them in...I brought that up to DH, but he said that they'll be fine. I guess I shouldn't have listened to Zack when he told me not to worry about the shoes....I should have known they wouldn't have NEW shoes... *What was I thinking?*


Maybe you wuz thinking he knew what he was talking about??    Oh well....live & learn


----------



## bubba's mom

Too early to do a wakeup call.. ..guess I'll hit the hay....seeing I haveta work tomorrow an all..... 

Are me & Jodie (and occassionally Lori & Jennifer during tax time?) the only ones who work Saturdays around here?  

Alison...you get the lights and locks for mac...guess she's not comin' home tonite.... 

Pets are taken care of.....already falling asleep....  

Till tomorrow everyone....

EVERYONE have a wonderful Saturday


----------



## t-and-a

Good night Barb! OK, I'm turning the lights off....Mac will have to find her way home in the dark.


----------



## t-and-a

Oh yeah, and I'm locking up too. If Mac has forgotten her key, she'll just have to knock.....


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> Todd, I guess you can consider my posts Poop Lite now.



Uh-ummmmmmm

You mean like this one?!    

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1754639

Yes, I wanted to make sure ALL the homies saw it. 

Did you really think you could hide your poop on the CB?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Where is Jennifer?  Is she buried under W2s and 1040s?

Barb, what is the bad word for "butt?"  It starts with an "a," has 3 letters, and the last 2 are "s," and it's normally *** on the DIS?  So, when I say "half-butt" that is the DISified version of "half-***" as in a shoddy, half-way job.    And, yes, I think we 3 might be the only ones who work weekends.  

Marcie, I can't believe people would get mad at you for the stuff being used.  How was that handled?  Did they try to get out of the sale?  BTW, what is the commission that EBAY charges on a sale? 


Tricia, please check in so we know that the tornado didn't affect you guys.

Alison, I don't know why you wouldn't want to buy unmentionables on EBAY?   I'll bet you could get quite the deal on used garbage bags, used shower curtains, padded toilet seats, bath mats ... I hope never to see used TP on EBAY.  I expect someone has tried it though.  Do you remember the one where some woman offered to auction off the naming of her unborn child for some ridiculous amount?  She was hoping that a company would swoop in and pay big money to have her child called the company's name.  Can you imagine being named Verizon or Siemens, or Proctor & Gamble??


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> naw, ur way cooler & taller too as i recall!  u must of missed my book review ...cliff notes-better than most recent, still not quite back to his prime...ending was creepy!
> 
> I am astounded that you have the LPs!!!  Do you have a collection?   Most youngin's don't do vinyl.  DH still has all his from the 70's, i've got a couple boxes myself (even my DS old Haunted Mansion 45 & book lol)...my fav is The Stones Sticky Fingers album cover...i need to get it framed.


Sorry I missed the book report...glad you liked it though and I agree it's better but not quite the same as before the accident.

Yes...I have a collection of 12" dance singles from my younger days. I've been collecting records since the early 80's and I won't part with them for love nor money.



t-and-a said:


> Do ya'll think the thought of a "man thong" ran him off?
> 
> Good night Todd!


Hmmmm...that would be a scary thought!  



bubba's mom said:


> I felt SO very bad for Jonathan....   To see him cry was sad.  I thought it was a good show.....Oh, and when Jason (?) and Chet were on exile island, and they 'interviewed' Chet, I thought he said he had a piece of coral up his butt...(he was laying on the beach on his stomach)....I didn't know it was his heel....   How does "butt" and "heel" sound alike??...or maybe he said "foot" ...


Yeah...Jonathan was really upset he had to leave but it's not worth risking your life. Chet was looking rather haggard and sickly so it's probably best that he left too. I wonder if there's something else going on with him?


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

t-and-a said:


> Storms are pretty common around here; this time of year especially. It seems like we are constantly under a tornado watch. Tonight our watch is until 3 AM.
> 
> Janet, I imagine that the tub would be really hard to clean after having all that tea in it! But you know it seems like I've heard that used tea bags were good for bags under the eyes. It makes sense that if it shrinks inflamation, that it could help a burn feel better.


 
guess you get used to it, the idea scares the crap outta me. we had a microburst come thru (when we were on vacation of course, ma holding down the fort-i'll never hear the end of that one lol); knocked down row of trees, blew out a couple windows, no power for days...just a teeny taste enought to give me a healthy respect for them.

i've heard of prep H under the eyes (never tried it lol) also cucumber slices 



bubba's mom said:


> Whatcha doin' up this late Janet?? Reamin' DH out for missin' tournie tomorrow?? That sux....now you'll be all alone...but what a trooper of a Ma  Finish up that book...good idea!
> 
> Sorry, but don't have any idea of your trivia question answer...and I'm WAY too tired to try to search for it


 
naw, he looked so crestfallen when he walked in the door, must've just goofed up.

the answer is:






 2nd in the series by hometown boy, George Romero; #1 is a classic





 being in black & white just makes it creepier imo-naw-ha-ha

marci - whew, that's alot of stuff going on @ your house! how does one ship skis? 

jodie - gives good directions , i was thinking about jennifer too; looks like she's going to get the snow storm this weekend that'll just  miss us.

metro - one of my fav long play singles


----------



## t-and-a

Well, we didn't get blown away last night. I hope Tricia and her family are ok. Tricia, check in with us.....


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> Uh-ummmmmmm
> 
> You mean like this one?!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1754639
> 
> Yes, I wanted to make sure ALL the homies saw it.
> 
> Did you really think you could hide your poop on the CB?



You outed me!   

Actually, I was thinking that you guys have heard so much about my medical woes that I would give you a break and just toss it out for the sharks to munch on.  Yes, I thought my poop was hidden on the CB.  That whole 'anonymous in a crowd' kinda hidden.

It's no big deal.  Dr Broomstick wanted me to have a colonoscopy.  I told him no thank you, so he insisted I take in a stool sample for lab work.  Whatever.  He have me more ulcer pills, so I'm happy.



AlexandNessa said:


> Where is Jennifer?  Is she buried under W2s and 1040s?
> 
> Tricia, please check in so we know that the tornado didn't affect you guys.



I'm here.  We're expecting another big storm to hit soon, but we didn't get any of the bad stuff last night.  All the flashing red stuff on the weather map passed to the south of us.


----------



## RVGal

I have been through the pre-Easter wringer today.  The big “Easter Eggstravaganza”, with all its accompanying events, is the cornerstone of life in Cleveland... especially since it is sponsored in part by the Cabbage Patch Kids.  Nothing says a good time like the hokey misspelled Eggstravaganza in the title, right?   

I warned Joshua at bedtime last night that the probably wouldn't have the Bunny Breakfast, egg hunt and parade today because we were supposed to have really bad weather.  When we got up, it was raining some and lots of thunder and lightening, so no big deal.  I'm off the hook this year.

8:35am the sun peeks out and Joshua screams, "LOOK!  We can go now, right?"

Well, hell.  I grab the kids, call Mom, and we were out the door in 15 minutes.  They stop the Bunny Breakfast at 9:30am, so I kept telling Joshua we might not even make it.  We drive the 6 or 7 miles to Truett McConnell College to have breakfast with the Easter Bunny and the Cabbage Patch Kids (think freaky, big headed dolls walking around… EEEEEEKKKK!) and get there at about 9:05am.  I get Mom and Daniel settled at a table with a bowl of cereal while Joshua and I dash through the food line.  2 hour old grits and biscuit.  Yum!  Joshua got pancakes, so he was happy.  I got fruit and called it good.  We managed to squeeze in a picture too.






Yes, Daniel refused to go anywhere near this bunny and I didn't have the time or patience to make him.

After breakfast, we hauled ourselves down to the main lawn of the campus for the Easter Egg Hunt.  Daniel was with me on the 0 to 5 year old section of the lawn.






Mom took Joshua to the 6 to 10 year old section of the lawn.  This is a bad picture, but I was having to zoom from really far away.  Mom is in the white shirt if it helps you find them.






The kids are like a swarm of locusts.  At 10:00am they drop the ropes… at 10:01am every egg has been snatched by an eager child.  Here's a shot of the masses moving away from Daniel and I...






The boys both got plastic eggs in their buckets, so they were happy.






Next, we sit in the car to wait for all 12 participants in the 5K Fun Run to pass us by (and the over-eager City of Cleveland cops won’t let a tire touch the pavement until all the runners have cleared the area… no matter how slow they are…)

The clouds were rolling in again, so I told them we'd skip the parade and stuff on the square this year.  Between staying up until 1am this morning and then this stuff, I am pooped.

Yes, I said I am pooped.


----------



## RVGal

I was trying to go back and ketchup, but the DIS keeps timing out on me.  I'm too crabby to try again.   

I'll check in again later.


----------



## macraven

my great long post disappeared.....


trying for a readers digest version......

saw poop lady in the cb, let it be known she writes in the color brown.
shoulder problems, rotator cuff, yikes.  i had both shoulders done for torn rotator cuffs, horrible surgery. hoping that kfish was tucked into the top bunk so below sister in bottom bunk could bypass the nightly reading bedtime story.
saint larry is sick, feel better real soon, bad doggie for eating the ps controller. think that happens to everyone at least once in their lifetime.
got fat and can't fit into my summer clothers.  up the creek without a paddle as i leave tuesday morning and HI will be in the mid 80's.  not being productive enough. worked this week and now behind in schedule for home jobs.  today is the grocery store to buy one millions frozen pizzas so they won't starve while i am gone.  banking for son, banking for another son, give money to last son.  good thing i worked steady last 2 weeks.
hope rose day better and home soon. hope poop lady does not need any physical work done on her at you know where.  wonder if kfish does visual presentations for the sex ed classes on saturday. trying to figure out who blew darkie's cover.  and i have more to add on everyone but have to go lie down for a super nap.

went to doc today for back adjustment and have to go again to chiro monday.

this is not my day to feel good. have a 2:30 car appointment today as tires keep going flat and i had them patched a few weeks back.  tired of pumping air in them every day with the compressor i have.









i read everything but not able to make remarks to everyone.  i am a chicken with my head cut off right now............


----------



## RVGal

We've got another scary storm passing through, so I'm going to shut down for awhile. BBL


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey peeps,
I came here with the intention of catching up.   Unfortunately, I keep timing out.     I'll be back, when I can actually get a page to load on the 1st try.*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry I haven't been here. Crazy, busy time for me, as you all know.

Update on my dad. He is out of the hospital since Thurs. night.
I guess his blood clots dissolved? I think they discharged him too soon, imo.
He is home recuperating. My mom has taken off of work and helping him out at home. He still is pretty depressed about all this happening to him. My dad is a stoic Italian, so he feels he shouldn't be having these medical issues and it is hard for him to deal with all this.
At least he is home  Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers  

Chrissy is doing 100% better with the ear infection. The liquid Amoxicillin works wonders on her! Thanks for your mummy dust and prayers  

Yesterday I had to get some last- minute shopping for decorations, extra stuff we needed, for the blue and gold luncheon tomorrow. And I did a trial run to the banquet hall, as I didn't know where it was.
Matthew and DH are at the Districts Pinewood Derby race right now. Hope all goes well for his Pinewood Derby car   
Tomorrow, we have Matthew's Blue and Gold cub scout luncheon. He is crossing-over to Boy scouts tomorrow. It is a big event. I will be gone most of the day tomorrow.
I also have to help Chrissy with another school project sometime this weekend     I hate when the teachers just throw this stuff at us at the last minute. 

Mac-  I PM'd you again recently (today). 
Hope all goes well with getting your tires fixed or buying new ones  Hope your packing is going well. 
Have you gone to Walmart or Target lately? They may have shorts out now. 

Tricia- enjoyed the Easter bunny pics and Easter egg hunt pics w/ your kids! 
Hope the storms aren't to bad by you. 

Jodie- hope all is getting better for you at work  

Janet- enjoyed your pics  

Hi to all I didn't get to address  

Hope everyone has a good day/weekend!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Back to page 15 I go........  

I'm still timing out, but if I don't get started, I'll never ketchup.*  




keishashadow said:


> i'm not much of a beer drinker either (honestly ) when i don't want to drink alot i'll choose beer; fills me up so i usually only have 1 or 2...good of a strategy as any i suppose.  Corona is #1 on my list, Landshark is very close ...and it reminds me of vacation .  PS, while i despise Bud products; i've recently found Mr. Buffet's booze is bottled by them .  Shocked the picture of me nursing my Landshark hasn't reared it's ugly head for the "newbies".



*Okay, where's the pic?   Someone share, please.* 





loribell said:


> Okay I am really getting mad. I have now tried to tell about my weekend 4 times! My pages keeps resetting on me and dumping everything I have typed. I am going to try one more time!



*I feel your pain.*  



> So we left Friday morning at about 6:00. We pulled in to Albuqerque about 2:30 and checked in to our hotel. I actually pricelined it for the first time ever. We got a very nice room at a Comfort Inn for $30 a night! We then headed over to the convention center and set up our booth. It took about an hour and then we were free for the evening. We had good food at Applebee's but bad service.



*Wow, $30/ night.     Wish we could use Priceline or Hotwire, but we travel with our 4-legged baby girl & can't take a chance on getting a pet friendly hotel. *




> We spent all day Saturday & Sunday at the convention center. We were there for World Wellness Weekend. It was by far the bast convention we have ever attended. The quality of people attending the convention were very concerned about their health and new what to expect. We made a lot of great contacts. We had a lot of people interested in our product and a lot of people interested in our business. There was a psychologist and a acupuncturist that want to join our business so they can refer people to us. People from other booths were sending people to us. It was unbelievable. We were both very pleased with the outcome.
> 
> I also got to have a nice free massage & a magical shoulder healing done. I could not believe how well it worked. I have been having problems with my left shoulder for 7 years now. I know the pain is not gone permanently but it is gone for now. I was hurting so bad Sunday before I had it done I was actually trying to determine if I was having a heart attack. My left arm was hurting all the way down and my fingers were numb. I sat down and the lady rubbed my back lightly then went straight to that shoulder. It was wonderful.
> 
> I wish we would have had time to hear some of the speakers but we were swamped. And that was much better!



*Congrats on the successful convention!    Before long, you'll be able to treat us all to a WDW trip. * 





yankeepenny said:


> Marcie- lots of folks here are NOT happy as the bishop said no celebrating next week during holy week. meanwhile bars and taverns and restaurants are like , this is money for us, we are doing it.



*Who are people not happy with, the bishop or the restaurants & bars?    Obviously, I'm not catholic & don't know how these things work.     If it's the businesses, maybe they're staying open for the non-catholics or non-practicing catholics.   That makes sense to me, but what do I know. * 





KStarfish82 said:


> = Patty



 *This sibling rivalry has proved to be very entertaining.    Keep it up!*  





bubba's mom said:


> First...I think we are one of the few people NOT having corned beef this weekend   Prolly have pizza tho



*Guess we'd better get to the store & get ours then.    It would help, if we knew what we were looking for.*  





> Guess their Ma never told 'em if they didn't have anything nice to say, don't say anything     Which are you leanin' more towards???



*It seems as though many moms have forgotten to share that bit of info with their kids.* 





> Second: How did the earless bunny know to say "what" if he couldn't hear the other one in the first place??  [/COLOR][/SIZE]



*Reading lips, of course!*  





> I've seen those shows....wondering what moron would do the "truth" show IF they had something to hide???  HELLO???? ANYBODY HOME???



*Most of those reality shows make me lose a bit more faith in humanity.    Sometimes, it's embarrassing to acknowledge they're right there with us at the top of the food chain.  

True story!    A guy where my sister's live went on one of the daytime talk shows.    I can't remember which.    I don't watch any of them.     Anyway, he was paid to say he had been a child molester & had spent time in prison.    His victims were there to confront him.    The guy has never spent one day in prison, nor had he ever seen any of those people, before that day.     They were all prompted on what to say.    I think it was $1000 & a free trip he got out of the deal. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> Too bad I don't have AT&T....If I don't have my net, I feel the same mac....would be nice to checkin before bedtime......



*My DH now has an internet card (whatever it's called) that picks up anywhere there's cell phone access.    I'm going to be loving it on vacations. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*This post was supposed to be with the one above.* 




keishashadow said:


> ds was on way out the door when we bolted for Bathroom, yuck...back in bed...i should clean...don't want to...slacker



*Is he feeling better now?* 





> barb - from what the cruise boards report no issue with even slapping a luggage tag on a case of beer as checked or in carry on. Amazing how peeps tout Disney as so family friendly & rip on Carnival as being so low brow...when in December Carnival was yanking booze from carry on luggage both in Port of Tampa & when returning to ship from ports of call left & right of us. Don't get me started on the whole gambling is bad line of thought when they shove the pricey bingo cards down your throat & allow kids to play (just not to purchase or claim the prizes)...vent over.



*It's funny how people can perceive things to be at times.*  




> jodie - @ the risk of forgetting to check for a counter, when do u pillage & plunder the caribbean? ps hands off my duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot believe how much my youngest DS has grown in 2 years!



*Great pic!*


----------



## coastermom

Quick Hello Just wanted to pop in and say HI 

Have people coming now and still cooking  . But that is normal here . I will never ketchup at this rate you guys can really yak it up.  
I will not be checkinf in later so I will see everyone maybe Sunday morning . 

Got to go cook again .


----------



## tarheelmjfan

coastermom said:


> Well as for cleaning I am convinced that our  is down there now making more and more of it's self  . I swear that I did it yesterday and it looks like I haven't done it in a month . Has to be the teenage girls .



*No teenage girls here, & our laundry does the same thing.    What's up with that?*  





wwessing said:


> Hi    I'm among the living. . .



*Glad to hear it!*  





loribell said:


> Haven't you guys figured out that I don't like my dh? I need to get away from him more than than the kids.



*That's sad.    You get a hug too.  * 


*And Lori.....    Great minds obviously do think alike.    Or least, ours do.    I think I've been echoing you again. *





loribell said:


> Okay here is the email I got about how to help with gasoline. I thought it was probably a load of crap but my dh said that it is all true. Guess I should have known too.
> 
> Since it is true it is great info to have.
> 
> 
> Tips on pumping gas.
> 
> I don't know what you guys are paying for gasoline.... but here in California  we are also paying higher, up to $3.50 per gallon. But my line of work is  in petroleum for about 31 years now, so here are some tricks to get more of  your money's worth for every gallon..
> 
> Here at the Kinder Morgan Pipeline where I work in San Jose, CA we  deliver about 4 million gallons in a 24-hour period thru the pipeline. One day is diesel the next day is jet fuel, and gasoline, regular and premium grades. We have 34-storage tanks here with a total capacity of 16,800,000 gallons. *Only buy or fill up your car or truck in the early morning when the ground temperature is still cold. Remember that all service stations have their storage tanks buried below ground. The colder the ground  the more dense the gasoline, when it gets warmer gasoline expands, so buying in the afternoon or in the  evening....your gallon is not exactly a gallon.* In the petroleum business, the specific gravity  and the temperature of the gasoline, diesel and jet fuel, ethanol  and other petroleum products plays an important role. A 1-degree rise in temperature is a big deal for this business. But the service stations do not have temperature compensation at the  pumps.
> 
> When you're filling up do not squeeze the trigger of the nozzle to a fast
> mode. *If you look you will see that the trigger has three (3)stages: low, middle, and high. In slow mode you should be pumping on low speed, thereby minimizing the vapors that are created while you are pumping. All hoses at the pump have a vapor return.* If you are pumping on the fast rate, some other liquid that goes to your  tank becomes vapor. Those vapors are being sucked up and back into the underground storage tank so you're getting less worth for your money.
> 
> *One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is  HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY. The reason for this is, the more gas you  have in your tank the less air occupying its empty space.* Gasoline  evaporates faster than you can imagine. Gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof. This roof serves as zero clearance  between the gas and the atmosphere, so it minimizes the evaporation. Unlike service stations, here where I work, every truck that we load is temperature compensated so that every gallon is actually the  exact amount.
> 
> Another reminder, *if there is a gasoline truck pumping into the  storage tanks when you stop to buy gas, DO NOT fill up--most likely the gasoline is being stirred up as the gas is being delivered, and you might pick up some of the dirt that normally settles on the  bottom.*  Hope this will help you get the most value for your money.
> 
> DO SHARE THESE TIPS WITH OTHERS!
> WHERE TO BUY USA GAS, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO KNOW. READ ON.​Gas rationing in the 80's worked even though we grumbled about it. It might even be good for us! The Saudis are boycotting American  goods. We should return the favor.
> 
> An interesting thought is to boycott their GAS. Every time you fill up the car, you can avoid putting more money into the coffers of Saudi Arabia.  Just buy from gas companies that don't import their oil from the Saudis.
> 
> Nothing is more frustrating than the feeling that every time I fill-up the tank, I am sending my money to people who are trying to kill me, my family, and my friends. I thought it might be interesting for you to know which oil companies are the best to buy gas from and which major companies import Middle Eastern oil.
> 
> These companies import Middle Eastern oil:​
> Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels
> 
> Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels
> 
> Exxon/Mobil...... ......... 130,082,000 barrels
> 
> Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels
> Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels​
> Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If you do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION! (oil is now $90 - $100 a barrel.
> 
> Here are some large companies that *DO NOT* import Middle Eastern oil:​
> Sunoco..................0 barrels
> Conoco..................0 barrels
> Sinclair..................0 barrels
> BP/Phillips.............0 barrels
> Hess......................0 barrels
> 
> ARC0.....................0 barrels​
> All of this information is available from the Department of Energy and each is required to state where t hey get their oil and how much they are importing.
> 
> But to have an impact, we need to reach literally millions of gas  buyers. It's really simple to do.
> 
> Now, don't wimp out at this point.... keep reading and I'll explain how simple it is to reach millions of people!!
> 
> I'm sending this note to about thirty people.  If each of you send  it  to at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300)...and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) .. and so on, by the time the  message reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers !!!!!!!  If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten friends  each, then 30 million  people will have been contacted!
> 
> If it goes one level further, you guessed it ..... THREE HUNDRED  MILLION PEOPLE!!!



*Interesting info.  Thanks*





Motherfletcher said:


> An article in the paper said we are the highest in the State at around $3.35.  I've rode my bike all week without gas.  Well, I had a little gas after those darn strawberries.



*I think it's $3.29 here, so it is higher there. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Whew, I can breathe now.     My team was behind most of the game.    I couldn't stand the pressure & had to switch to another game.     (Naturally, I have it taped.   )   We ended up pulling off a 2 pt. win!      That was tough on the ole ticker.  *


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> metro - one of my fav long play singles


Janet...I have the 12" of that song. 



RVGal said:


> We've got another scary storm passing through, so I'm going to shut down for awhile. BBL


Tricia - I hope things go OK for you. I saw the Georgia Dome footage on YouTube this morning. It would have been very scary to be there.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*These bball games keep getting crazier.    1st there was the tornado disrupting & causing the SEC tourney to be moved, now the roof is leaking at the ACC tourney.    I hope those of you in the southeast are good at treading water.*  *On 2nd thought, maybe you can catch a wave & float on down here.*  *It's been soggy here for the last few days, but it's nice out now.* 




Motherfletcher said:


> I had a girl friend that lived on a farm in the country and her dad kept a log of the mileage on the car.  She got around it by driving to town in reverse so it wouldn't register on the odometer.



*I remember when cars would do that.   Guess we're gettin' old, huh?* 





> Anyone here about the woman that they found stuck to a toilet seat after sitting on it for 2 years?
> http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/mar/12/sheriff-kansas-woman-sat-boyfriends-toilet-2-years/



*I don't even know how to respond to that.*  *It's really kinda sad too though.* 




ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies just doing a quick stop by and may be back later but feeling really bad and have had no sleep I guess just one of those days and maybe I will feel better after a little rest*



*How are you feeling today Lawrence?    I hope the withdrawals subside soon.    Have you asked your dr, if there's anything he recommends for the withdrawals?    I'm so glad your wife it being supportive.    Sounds like you need a shoulder to lean on. * 





macraven said:


> you have a very unique governor.
> *i heard on the news his wife is not sleeping with him now*........



   





Metro West said:


> Just stopping by after washing the car.



*Hey Todd,
Would you drive down & wash my van.      It's only been about a year, since it was washed.      That's not counting the rain washes.    They do count right? * 





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi!
> 
> Got a FREE haircut today, wahoo!  Looks pretty cute except for the blow-out, but it's not like I'll ever spend that much time on my hair anyway!  Well, hope all is well with everyone, working on the yearbook...
> 
> 4 days left until the deadline...
> 
> I'll check in on all of you later to make sure everyone is behaving themselves



*Gotta love free!!! * 





keishashadow said:


> i always thought mickey was cute, yet bit of a wimp donald is the man and i do have that fatal stitch attraction



*Dopey's my man!   We coulda been twins.     We call my DH Gryore.    A mix of Grumpy & Eeyore.     You know, the sky is falling & I'm mad about it.    Yep, that's my DH.    No, really he's a great guy, except when he's Gryore.*  





keishashadow said:


> wonder if marci would mind if i snuck into her hot tub?



*Go for it!    We won't tell, if you don't.*


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey Todd,
> Would you drive down & wash my van. It's only been about a year, since it was washed. That's not counting the rain washes. hey do count right? *


Sure...I've always enjoyed washing vehicles. I guess it's a personal gratification thing.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I've finally caught up to where I left off on my last ketchup attempt. * 




damo said:


> Corned beef and pastrami are very similar.



*Thanks.   Hopefully, we'll like it.    My DS is excited about the idea of a traditional Irish meal.    As he says, "It is part of our heritage you know."* 





RVGal said:


> Okay, forget everything I said.
> 
> Corned beef tastes similar to pastrami.  They even smell similar.
> 
> I don't know why I never thought of that, but now that Damo put that out there... yep... pastrami.



*That's okay.   Your description was good too. * *You've been a lot of help.*  




AlexandNessa said:


> The only thing that did right now was Janet's pic with DS and Donald.  That was only 2 years ago?  Wow!  He has grown, hasn't he?!  Great pic.    We sail with Donald 5/3.



*Jodie,
I'm curious....   Why do you guys prefer Disney Cruiseline?     We thought about cruising with them, but changed our mind, when we realized the only specialty restaurant was 21 & older.     Which is good for you guys, I guess.      I'm curious what makes Disney cruises stand out among the rest, if not the characters.    Just wondering, if we should take a Disney cruise sometime. *





yankeepenny said:


> to whomever invented  be rude and take another call you think is more inportant call waiting - I HATE YOU



*Don't ya just love it, when they say, "hang on" & leave you that way for 15 min. or longer.     I'd much rather someone say they'll call me back.      I really love it when I'm talking to someone on their home phone & someone calls their cell.    Then they're trying to hold 2 conversations at once. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I forgot to mention that I think DM may work at The Mummy.    I noticed he knows the whole back story behind it. * 




t-and-a said:


> Hey* Barb*! I got this from the thread about the Simpson's ride and thought I'd ask you over here... How about we ride Mummy with you on June 26? *We know exactly where the Kong statue is and can point it out to ya.* Wouldn't it be cool if we could get the kids to ride in the front and the 4 of us grown-ups on the second row? We always wave for the camera!



*Where is it?    I've never noticed it.   I had forgotten it was there. *





AlexandNessa said:


> Awwww, a Shakespeare Festival?!  I have never been, but would love it.  Have fun, and give us a full report.



*Thanks & I will.  *




tlinus said:


> *Fbean is off from school, Cbean gets out early again, Kbean is on a trip to the rollerskating rink with her class (gets out at regular time) and then they are off until the 25th. Not too sure whether I should be   or   I do know that next week is Spring Clean Out Time - I need to reclaim the living room (if I step on one more lego or knex I am gonna spit fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*Do they go to 3 different schools?*



yankeepenny said:


> went back for the interview today.
> 
> actually, i would like the job.



*Good luck!   Hope you get the job.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> No baseball this weekend. Mikey has messed up his shoulder again so we are going in for an MRI next week. He is in a lot of pain. On top of that the varsity team has been gone all week. Idiot assistant has been making him throw and told him if he made another bad throw he needed to quit.  I swear some days I want to choke some of these teachers.



*That's not good.      Sounds like it never healed right in the 1st place.     Pitching would definitely make it worse.    Poor kid!     Hope you get good news from the MRI.* 





loribell said:


> My waitlist for my first 3 days came through. We will be at the Wilderness Lodge Villas from the 13th - 28th!



*Nice trip!!!   I'm jealous! * 





keishashadow said:


> having 2nd thoughts as to trying to switch from WL to AK (both to save on points & try something new ).  we'll only be doing MNSSHP & MK, so nice to just hop on the boat instead of driving from AK or (shudder) taking the bus...not sure what to do-what do you think?



*If you don't want to switch resorts, I'd stay with WL.     The transportation to the MK would probably be worth the extra points.    Could you do your MK & MNSSHP days back to back, then move to AKL?*





tlinus said:


> *Hey all.....
> 
> Not exactly Florida weather but I am dissing from the deck   working on my base tan
> 
> Kids are playing on the swings and it is very nice out - wish it would last!*



*It was rainy & chilly here yesterday.    Sounds like your weather was better than ours. *





wwessing said:


> eBay heck. . . I'll take him with me to buy it!



*Are you gonna make him come out & model it for you.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> remember, what the ER told me (as they handed me steriods to take down the swelling ); take a Pepcid AC when you burn...helps take the red out ala Visine for the peepers.



*I've never heard that before.   I'll try it next time.     I hate getting burned.*  






RVGal said:


> Did somebody say pictures?  Okay, if you insist.  Twist my arm.
> 
> Daniel was really excited about going to see the Easter Bunny.  We looked at pictures from last year and he was all hyped about it.  He got really excited when we walked into the mall and he saw the EB.  Everything was fine until we actually got close to the EB.  You want me to sit in the freaky huge bunny's lap?  Oh hell no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we start to leave.  Daniel begins to pitch a fit.  He wants a picture with the EB.  So, we go back to see the bunny.  Uh-uh.  No friggin way he is going anywhere near the EB.  Kay.  How on earth am I supposed to get a picture of him with the EB and not get him near the EB?  After much coaxing, we wound up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't even have makeup on.  I was planning to come home and clean house.  Great.
> 
> So, we got McD's on the way home and the boys enjoyed playing EB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired.  I started to say I'm pooped, but I'm trying to minimize the poop in my posts.  I'll see you guys tomorrow!
> 
> PS sorry if the pics are huge, but Photobucket's new edit system keeps erroring on me and kicking me out of windows... so you'll have to deal with whatever for now...



*Your babies are adorable.*  





RVGal said:


> Yep.  Staying at AS Movies starting Oct 19th for 5 nights.



 *for you! *





the Dark Marauder said:


> Somebody from the dis found me!





bubba's mom said:


> Someone from the darkside???  Who?? BEV???? Spill it!



*or Timmyboy **(or something like that).* *Doesn't he work at UO too?    Maybe, Dueling Dragons???*


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Guess we'd better get to the store & get ours then.    It would help, if we knew what we were looking for.*



Well, since I've already bought mine...













Metro West said:


> Tricia - I hope things go OK for you. I saw the Georgia Dome footage on YouTube this morning. It would have been very scary to be there.



Have you seen the footage from today?  They caught a great shot of the huge tornado heading for Atlanta from the airport tower cam.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> Can you use "lite" beer to make beer bread?



*I don't know.    I don't know how to make bread. *  





> Rinse with vinegar when you're done....that keeps the crap from building up in your hair  (dontcha know vinegar is good for _everything_....   )



*Thanks for the tip. * 





> I have not....sorry....   What's the Shakespeare Festival??  Anything like the PA Renaissance Faire?    (parenfaire.com)



*It's not really a festival in the traditional sense.    They perform a different Shakespeare play for 3 consecutive days.     There's actually 2 plays on Saturdays, so you could see them all in 2 days, but that's a bit too much sitting at one time for me.     The performers are professionals.     We've never been, but are seriously considering going this summer.* 






RVGal said:


> You already know your school calendar for next year?  We don't get ours until May.  We may have to shift dates and move things to the next week, but we can't go earlier or we don't get the 40% off.  This is a super economy we couldn't go without the discount type trip.



*Our 2008/2009 calendar was released in January.    It makes planning ahead much easier. *





> I've seen used toothbrushes and used baby bottles (nipples included) for sale on eBay.  Nothing shocks me anymore.



*Ewwww.... That's nasty!*  





RVGal said:


> I'm staying awake for awhile to keep an eye on the news.  Tornado touched down in Atlanta and the storm that caused it is headed this way.





t-and-a said:


> I hope you don't get any of that where you are! We have a tornado watch going on right now too. The sirens were going off about an hour ago here.





RVGal said:


> Our sirens just went off.  I'm going to shut down and go check on things.  I probably won't be back on tonight, but I'll check in with you guys tomorrow.  Night!



*Did either of you have any damage?    I hope all is well with both of you. *





KStarfish82 said:


> But Sunday is the Little Mermaid on Broadway!!



*Sounds like fun!   Enjoy!!!*


----------



## RVGal

I know I'm not catching up and it doesn't look like it is gonna happen.  I am exhausted.  Mom, Carol & Deb came over when the tornado watch started.  I have a basement, they don't.  So, we spent most of the afternoon watching the horrible and scary news coverage of the weather.  Local channels had nothing but weather on all day.  Tracking the storms, reporting on the damages (and a few injuries and deaths), updating the warnings, etc.  Our sirens only went off once and we all spent about an hour in the basement listening to the radio.  The boys had a great time playing with all the toys stored down there.

I think Janet asked about our sirens?  No, it is not a common thing for them to go off.  When they sound, it means grab your kids and head for your safe spot.  I've only heard them go off 4 times in the 9 years I've lived here... 2 of those were in the last 24 hours.

Anyway, I am physically and mentally spent.  Keeping up with the storms and keeping everyone happy... I'm beat.

I'll be checking in from time to time tonight, so don't think I'm headed for bed or anything like that.


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I forgot to mention that I think DM may work at The Mummy.    I noticed he knows the whole back story behind it. *




well, i know someone that just is starting to work at the mummy.............
darkie, i think you know who it is too.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Paused to cook dinner......

Continuing on.....


Marcie,
Reading about your day makes me tired.     Congrats to Eric.     How did the boys do today?     

It sounds like you have a nice trip planned.     Cherish your parents while you can. *





loribell said:


> No, my sister has the machines at her house. I am buying a couple to start doing them myself around here. It is proving to be very profitable.



*How does she generate business?    Sounds like a good way to make some extra money.*  




bubba's mom said:


> Summer wedding in FL?  Up.  Then again, really depends on how you want to wear it, headpiece you're wearing and style of dress...... we'll work on it.....



*I missed that Katie is getting married in FL.    Is she having a Disney wedding or is it going to be somewhere else in FL?*


----------



## damo

Tricia, keep safe.  We are thinking about you in your scary basement!  I keep thinking of the Twister show at Universal.  It's all fun when it is at Universal.  Not so fun in real life.




ps  It is cold and snowy in Ontario.  I wished really hard that it would be summer by the time I got back.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

t-and-a said:


> Well, we didn't get blown away last night. I hope Tricia and her family are ok. Tricia, check in with us.....



*I'm glad to see you guys are still planted firmly on the ground.       Looks like Tricia made it through okay too.     Tornadoes are definitely scary.    They're just so unpredictable.*  





roseprincess said:


> Update on my dad. He is out of the hospital since Thurs. night.
> I guess his blood clots dissolved? I think they discharged him too soon, imo.
> He is home recuperating. My mom has taken off of work and helping him out at home. He still is pretty depressed about all this happening to him. My dad is a stoic Italian, so he feels he shouldn't be having these medical issues and it is hard for him to deal with all this.
> At least he is home  Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers



*Great news about your dad.   Hopefully, he'll snap out of the depression soon.* 




> Chrissy is doing 100% better with the ear infection. The liquid Amoxicillin works wonders on her! Thanks for your mummy dust and prayers



*More great news.    I'm so glad to see everything is going better for you guys.  *




> Yesterday I had to get some last- minute shopping for decorations, extra stuff we needed, for the blue and gold luncheon tomorrow. And I did a trial run to the banquet hall, as I didn't know where it was.
> Matthew and DH are at the Districts Pinewood Derby race right now. Hope all goes well for his Pinewood Derby car
> Tomorrow, we have Matthew's Blue and Gold cub scout luncheon. He is crossing-over to Boy scouts tomorrow. It is a big event. I will be gone most of the day tomorrow.



*Good luck to Matthew at the Derby & have fun at the luncheon. *  





coastermom said:


> Quick Hello Just wanted to pop in and say HI
> 
> Have people coming now and still cooking  . But that is normal here . I will never ketchup at this rate you guys can really yak it up.
> I will not be checkinf in later so I will see everyone maybe Sunday morning .
> 
> Got to go cook again .



*Hey to you too!* 





Metro West said:


> Sure...I've always enjoyed washing vehicles. I guess it's a personal gratification thing.



*Come on down & I'll put happiness in your heart.    I'm all about helping people feel better about themselves, even if I have to sacrifice washing my van myself to make you feel better.*  





RVGal said:


> Well, since I've already bought mine...



*I'll show DH the pic, when I send him to the store tomorrow.    I really appreciate all your help.*  





> Have you seen the footage from today?  They caught a great shot of the huge tornado heading for Atlanta from the airport tower cam.



*I saw pics of the Georgia Dome.    Wow, that was bad!     I'm glad I wasn't in there, when the storm went through.*  





macraven said:


> well, i know someone that just is starting to work at the mummy.............
> darkie, i think you know who it is too.



*Does that mean I'm right?*  




 *Party!!!   I'm all caught up!!! *


----------



## RVGal

I'm beat folks, so I am turning in for the night.

Forecast for tomorrow is sunny and 70.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## macraven

i'm not getting email notifications for this thread again.

phooey........



going to watch the zee bees play for 1st place in about 30 minutes.

i'll be back later tonight.


----------



## yankeepenny

well, we did it. passed the 3 hours of daylight gained mark.
spring in 5 days.


----------



## Metro West

Night folks...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## tlinus

don't know if this pic is allowed.....but here we go


----------



## damo

I like it!  Can't wait to see the red tongue that you are supposed to walk in on.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

AIDS Presentation went GREAT!  Have to do it again in about a month....buts its $$$!

Went to Chili's (yum!) and now chillin...

Tomorrow is the Little Mermaid!!


THF: I'm having a Disney wedding in either June or July of 2009



Barb has to give me some hair tips and pics......


----------



## KStarfish82

Wow, no one came back to turn off the lights???

Alright, alright, I'll lock up.

You people in stormy states be careful.....





zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................


----------



## t-and-a

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Where is it?    I've never noticed it.   I had forgotten it was there. *


It's in the treasure room on the left.


----------



## t-and-a

RVGal said:


> Well, since I've already bought mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the footage from today?  They caught a great shot of the huge tornado heading for Atlanta from the airport tower cam.


Wow Tricia! You got a GREAT deal on yours! They had two different cuts at my WalMart and one was $1.96/lb. and the other was $2.96/lb. I got the cheaper one....
I haven't seen the footage of the storm, but I heard that there were winds over 130 mph! What a storm! It had to have been terrible! I'm glad you and your family are safe!


----------



## t-and-a

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Did either of you have any damage?    I hope all is well with both of you. *


The storm missed us completely and  it was a beautiful day today.


----------



## t-and-a

Oh, if anyone is wondering what in the world I'm doing up so late......we've been working on installing the 220 line for the tanning booth.  DH and DS14 spent much of their day under the house....we are not quite finished, but we have all the "dirty work" done and tomorrow we should finish the job. Hopefully we will be able to use it tomorrow night.


----------



## wwessing

Ok. . . welll. . . 


*GOOD MORNING SANS THREAD*
I was feelin it. . .ya know!

So my grandson has been here since yesterday.  We took him shopping and he was soooo good.  He flirts with everyone though, and people can't resist him. . .it's very cute!

DH said, last Wednesday, that foster dog had to go. . . so I called my mom and she was glad to take her.  Dnephew should be able to come get her in another week or two. . . but Wednesday morning between 7:30 - 7:45 she chewed up a pair of shoe strings, grabbed dd's toast out of her hand, pooped on the floor after just having been outside then chewed the strap off dd8's backpack as the bus was pulling up   we scrambled and found another bookbag and transfered everything in like 15 seconds while dd stood there and sobbed because it was her high school musical bag and she was devastated.  So dh said "GET RID OF THAT DOG!!!!!!"  in a loud, grumpy voice, and that really never happens.  We took her to my mom's that night after the kids went to youth group at the church and it's much better for her there anyway.  They love her so much and will spend every waking moment possible with her and well, we just can't.  

So Friday morning my mom calls and asks if we will Nala sit until Monday so they can go to Lake of the Ozarks since they had the opportunity to move their boat into the dock they've been waiting and waiting for and we felt like our dog had been missing her for the past couple days, so we said sure.  I don't think I've ever wanted a Monday to come so badly in my life!    She's WORSE than she was because now she's been spoiled for 2 days and all we do is run around behind her saying "No, Nala, put that down".       Then, this morning, our dog was eating and Nala wanted to eat and there was a spot of trouble. . . reminder, our dog is a huge golden retriever weighing in at 90 lbs. . .Nala is a year old cocker spaniel weighing in at. . . well, a LOT less. . . . he's got easy 60 pounds over her. . . so we break it up and Nala is yelping and Montana is growling and snarling and he's really scary when he's doing that and dh pulls him away and Nala, brave (or stupid) little girl runs right over and starts biting him on his back legs. . . so around he goes and after her again. . but dh was right there and stopped it and banished Montana to the corner while we fed Nala the brat but he's mad at her now.  Every time she runs through the room he growls.  So we are having second thoughts on did he really miss her??   

DH is yelling at her again. . . insert hugh sigh. . . but he's trying to play with grandson who said "papa" last night   dh was sooo happy.  Yeah Bubby!!!! 

We got our Easter shopping finished up yesterday. . .uuummm, why didn't someone remind me not to go to Wally World the weekend before Easter???  It was like the stroller brigade at Magic Kingdom only they had shopping carts     

Here's my random thought for today. . . . WalMart started selling applewood smoked roasted chickens in their deli


----------



## wwessing

Hey. . . come on you guys. . . wake up. .


----------



## wwessing

It's lonely and scary in here all alone. . . .I'm gonna start going through all your stuff. . . . did you guys move and leave me here?


----------



## wwessing

HELLO. . .HELLO. . . . HELLO. . . HELLO. . . HELLO. . . HELLO. . . . HELLO


----------



## wwessing




----------



## damo

wwessing said:


>



Everyone must be at church.


----------



## tlinus

*ALright, alright!!! I'm up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Can't promise any intelligent conversation until I get my coffee in me   .....getting first cup now!

Good Morning to you too, Wendy!!!!  *


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> I like it!  Can't wait to see the red tongue that you are supposed to walk in on.



*Its going to be neat. There is also a picture of the Hot Dog/Drink cart all done with the carnival tent atmosphere  *


----------



## wwessing

tlinus said:


> *Its going to be neat. There is also a picture of the Hot Dog/Drink cart all done with the carnival tent atmosphere  *




This is in the new Simpson's area??


----------



## wwessing

tlinus said:


> *ALright, alright!!! I'm up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Can't promise any intelligent conversation until I get my coffee in me   .....getting first cup now!
> 
> Good Morning to you too, Wendy!!!!  *




Gee. . .I hope I didn't wake you


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> Everyone must be at church.




  Did you read my rant about Naughty Nala?  She's so dang cute. . .and such a pain in the


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
I've been up. I've been extremely busy!!! 
I really have to get going. Cub scouts blue and gold luncheon this morning.
Went to church last night, you all are covered. 
Mac goes to church on Sunday mornings, and being Palm Sunday, I'm guessing there is extra church stuff goings on with everyone that go to church.

Mac- How did you ZeeBees do?

Hi to all!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone..

Getting ready for the play and going into NYC...

I'll give you reviews later!

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Did you read my rant about Naughty Nala?  She's so dang cute. . .and such a pain in the



I'm glad that Nala is going to vacation somewhere else for a while for everyone's sake!  Good thing that she was cute!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## tlinus

wwessing said:


> Did you read my rant about Naughty Nala?  She's so dang cute. . .and such a pain in the



*sounds like our Sassy Sadie    She was a nightmare in the beginning - she even chewed up Nintendo DS games    Then she calmed down a bit. Good that your Mom can take her in.....spend lots of time with her and spoil her. I hear Cocker Spaniels are like that.*


----------



## coastermom

HEllOOOO...

I am recovering from feeding all 15 people yesterday . I have to say the kids were really well behaved . We only see one family about twice a year and I was concerned that their 4 and 2 year old kids were going to be a bit much with my DS who is 6. I was very plesently suprised .  they were great . 


I saw all the horriable news last night about the tornados and am very happy to hear that all the homies in the south are safe . 
We had a crane come down in the city this weekend and it is really bad . I think 4 people are dead and well 4 are still missing . It kind of makes you think as we go into the city often with our kids and anything can happen . 

The govenor thing is STILL going on here and well it is a running joke all over NYC. There was a guy in the store with a Client 9 shirt on . The   we are friendly with was joking with us and said . Before it comes out in the paper I am client number 12 ...   It was very funny the way he did it but now eveyone is making that joke. It is getting annoying  .


Hope everyone has a great day and don't forget that Monday is 
ST PATRICKS DAY  

Hope to be back later today . We have to clean up from yesterday and have to get ready for   in the morning. We are also going to take the kids to see Horton hears a Who .


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......

there is nothing to see anymore I dont think. 
I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........

Help!


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> I've been up. I've been extremely busy!!!
> I really have to get going. Cub scouts blue and gold luncheon this morning.
> Went to church last night, you all are covered.
> Mac goes to church on Sunday mornings, and being Palm Sunday, I'm guessing there is extra church stuff goings on with everyone that go to church.
> 
> Mac- How did you ZeeBees do?
> 
> Hi to all!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



*Hi Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




How is Dad today? Thanks for having my back.....always good to know  

Have a great day!!!*


----------



## yankeepenny

morning all........just getting up........sucking down coffee.....

that pic of the clown scared the living beejeepers outa me.


*I HATE CLOWNS.*
obviously, I wont be seen within walking distance of that ride.


i am awake now. frightened, but awake.


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone..
> 
> Getting ready for the play and going into NYC...
> 
> I'll give you reviews later!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!



*Have a great time, Katie!!!!
Happy Sunday to you too!!*


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Morning all!



*Right back atcha, Todd!!!  *


----------



## tlinus

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!




*Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to our little home on the net!!! 
I know the feeling or wanting to keep looking for stuff  you are not alone in your adDIStion !!    *


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> morning all........just getting up........sucking down coffee.....
> 
> that pic of the clown scared the living beejeepers outa me.
> 
> 
> *I HATE CLOWNS.*
> obviously, I wont be seen within walking distance of that ride.
> 
> 
> i am awake now. frightened, but awake.



*Oooops - sorry Penny!

DH is a clown hater too.....but will get over it to get on the new ride - he is a huge simpsons fan - I mean HUGE!!!!!

joining you with another cup of coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how did you make out with the weather????*


----------



## tlinus

*ok, no ketchup from Brab?????

she needs a note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hoping everything is well with those that did not make it home last night  *


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> *sounds like our Sassy Sadie    She was a nightmare in the beginning - she even chewed up Nintendo DS games    Then she calmed down a bit. Good that your Mom can take her in.....spend lots of time with her and spoil her. I hear Cocker Spaniels are like that.*



Our cockers have never chewed anything. They really don't even like rawhide toys or anything.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon Homies


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> Our cockers have never chewed anything. They really don't even like rawhide toys or anything.




Wow. . .either you are very good at training or you have a SPOTLESS house.  Every cocker I've known has been a chewer. . . lovely little Nala being at the front of the pack.  

She got put in her kennel a while ago. . . I was changing my grandson's diaper and she ran up, grabbed the dirty diaper and ran off with it    Good thing it was mello yellow only 

Update:  Nala just got sprung. . . .


----------



## wwessing

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-





KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone..





Metro West said:


> Morning all!





coastermom said:


> HEllOOOO...





yankeepenny said:


> morning all........





ky07 said:


> Good afternoon Homies


----------



## RVGal

wwessing said:


> It's lonely and scary in here all alone. . . .I'm gonna start going through all your stuff. . . . did you guys move and leave me here?



MAC!!!  Wendy is going through my stuff!!!  She touching it and everything!!!  



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!



 If you've seen everything else, then you've come to the right place because we talk about everything and nothing here.  Drop in anytime and chat!


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Wow. . .either you are very good at training or you have a SPOTLESS house.  Every cocker I've known has been a chewer. . . lovely little Nala being at the front of the pack.
> 
> She got put in her kennel a while ago. . . I was changing my grandson's diaper and she ran up, grabbed the dirty diaper and ran off with it    Good thing it was mello yellow only
> 
> Update:  Nala just got sprung. . . .



Oh, I need to make one exception.  Underwear left on the floor.  That is the only thing they have chewed.  And actually it was good at getting the kids to clean up.  And no, my house is not clean but the dogs simply were not chewers.  Food pigs, yes, but never furniture or pillows or anything like that.

Bye bye Nala!


----------



## RVGal

Crazy busy day here.  We went grocery shopping early and got our turkey and ham for Easter (both on sale).  And, yes, the corned beef that I got was about half the normal price.  The little IGA grocery store in town was running that special along with 25 cent cabbage heads, so I had to stop.  I don't do my regular shopping there because the store is too small to stock all the stuff we need, but when the run a special I'll grab it!

I think we are going to do our St Pat's dinner tonight.  Tomorrow is another crazy busy day AND I have to take Daniel to the dentist for the other side of his mouth.

I'm about to go settle in before the race starts.  I'm not a big fan of short track racing, but I'll probably still watch some of it.  I've also got to get some cleaning finished and my Easter decorations out.  It is TOO EARLY this year!  I need more time!  AAaaargh!

I'll be back...


----------



## damo

If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/


----------



## macraven

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!



     

to 
*Cadillac_Dreamgirl*.............the newest homie here!

please join us for any tidbits or info on universal.
some of us here are totally addicted to the place.

i am completely and totally addicted to HHN...........


we are a friendly bunch and many times just yak about whatever is on our minds at the time.

jump in and join us.
if you have questions, just ask.

some here have great trip reports up from past trips which includes many pictures.

we are so glad you are here!!


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> MAC!!!  Wendy is going through my stuff!!!  She touching it and everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you've seen everything else, then you've come to the right place because we talk about everything and nothing here.  Drop in anytime and chat!






ok, let the floggings begin on wendy............
don't touch tricia's stuff........you may have cooties....


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/






wow, that place is so beautiful !!

lucky ducky you.....



and super clean........never have seen a place that clean before.


----------



## macraven

tomorrow, i post in orange all day long.........





have errands to do.
have not packed one item yet.

i still have tomorrow      




bbl


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> wow, that place is so beautiful !!
> 
> lucky ducky you.....
> 
> 
> 
> and super clean........never have seen a place that clean before.



It is so easy to be clean when you have no "stuff".  We come home and just want to throw out all the "stuff".  I am so sick of "stuff".  I'm going on a search and destroy stuff mission this spring.  Dumpsters full, I tell ya!!!


----------



## t-and-a

damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/



Damo, I love it! I hope you are liking it here in the USA!


----------



## wwessing

RVGal said:


> MAC!!!  Wendy is going through my stuff!!!  She touching it and everything!!!





macraven said:


> ok, let the floggings begin on wendy............
> don't touch tricia's stuff........you may have cooties....




MAC!!!  Tricia is tattling again. . . and I didn't break or take anything. . . besides, I gave everyone fair warning. . . that oughta teach you to leave me in here alone 

. . . and a few cooties never hurt anyone. . . .


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/




It's beautiful!  Your view is breathtaking    It looks like a showcase home and you've been a very busy Damo getting that place put together like that.

Do you just have the one cocker?


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> It's beautiful!  Your view is breathtaking    It looks like a showcase home and you've been a very busy Damo getting that place put together like that.
> 
> Do you just have the one cocker?



Thanks!  Yes we were very busy.  It is a vacation being back home in Ontario!

Yes, we only have the one little cocker left now.  Our old one committed suicide in the fall.



t-and-a said:


> Damo, I love it! I hope you are liking it here in the USA!



We sure love the warm weather.  It wasn't nice coming home here yesterday to three feet of snow.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> tomorrow, i post in orange all day long.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have errands to do.
> have not packed one item yet.
> 
> i still have tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbl



Oh, that's right.  You leave on Tuesday for Hawaii, right?  Ummmm... have you gotten anything from me in the mail?  Real mail?  If not, it may not make it before you leave.  I forgot all about you heading out of town.   



wwessing said:


> MAC!!!  Tricia is tattling again. . . and I didn't break or take anything. . . besides, I gave everyone fair warning. . . that oughta teach you to leave me in here alone
> 
> . . . and a few cooties never hurt anyone. . . .



Do I have cooties or do you?  Or did we just give each other cootie?  Either way...

Circle, circle
Dot, dot
Now I've got a cootie shot

I'm safe now!


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/



Wow!  That looks like the "after" pictures on one of those decorating shows.  You have a lovely place there.  Must be a nice spot to getaway.


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> Wow!  That looks like the "after" pictures on one of those decorating shows.  You have a lovely place there.  Must be a nice spot to getaway.




Thanks.  It really is one of those places where you feel like you are away from everything.  I'd get up in the morning and get my cup of tea and go sit in the screened in porch.  The only sounds were of the birds.  It was just so nice.


----------



## coastermom

Hey all well we never got to the movies .Everyone here is pooped out from the big party last night . 

Damo your house looks very nice. I have family and very dear friends who live in Myrtle Beach . What area of SC are you in? They all LOVE  it in MB  . I wish I could go live there all year round but it is just too far for us to leave the family we have here . 

I can't share the cooties but I can share PINK EYE   ... At least for  2 more days ..I guess that is when I am suppose to stop the eye drops.  

Well off to pick up  my DD at her friends they are working on a project for  . Then it is sandwich night here . After cooking all that food yesterday i really am not cooking tonight. I hope to be around tonight but the past two weeks i am lucky to stay awak past 9 . I guess it is the time change and spring coming that has got my sleep pattern all messed up. 
Hope to see ya homies tonight


----------



## wwessing

RESULTS
2008 Unofficial Race Results : Food City 500
Food City 500 | March 16, 2008 | Race 5 of 36



FIN ST CAR DRIVER MAKE SPONSOR PTS/BNS LAPS STATUS 
1 8 31 Jeff Burton  Chevrolet AT&T Mobility  190/5 506 Running 
2 10 29 Kevin Harvick  Chevrolet Shell / Pennzoil  175/5 506 Running 
3 3 07 Clint Bowyer  Chevrolet Jack Daniel's  170/5 506 Running 
4 14 16 Greg Biffle  Ford Jackson Hewitt  160/0 506 Running 
5 15 88 Dale Earnhardt Jr.  Chevrolet National Guard / AMP Energy  155/0 506 Running 
6 12 11 Denny Hamlin  Toyota FedEx Express  155/5 506 Running 
7 20 9 Kasey Kahne  Dodge Budweiser 146/0 506 Running 
8 16 8 Aric Almirola  Chevrolet U.S. Army  142/0 506 Running 
9 32 38 David Gilliland  Ford FreeCreditRep
ort.com 138/0 506 Running 
10 4 17 Matt Kenseth  Ford DISH Network  134/0 506 Running 
11 2 24 Jeff Gordon  Chevrolet DuPont 130/0 506 Running 
12 36 2 Kurt Busch  Dodge Miller Lite  127/0 506 Running 
13 11 1 Martin Truex Jr.  Chevrolet Bass Pro Shops / Tracker  124/0 506 Running 
14 6 20 Tony Stewart  Toyota The Home Depot  131/10 506 Running 
15 21 42 Juan Montoya  Dodge Texaco / Havoline  118/0 505 Running 
16 39 00 David Reutimann  Toyota Aaron's Dream Machine  115/0 504 Running 
17 24 6 David Ragan  Ford AAA Insurance  112/0 504 Running 
18 9 99 Carl Edwards  Ford Office Depot  109/0 504 Running 
19 22 18 Kyle Busch  Toyota M&M's 111/5 504 Running 
20 1 48 Jimmie Johnson  Chevrolet Lowe's 108/5 504 Running 
21 27 19 Elliott Sadler  Dodge Stanley Tools  100/0 504 Running 
22 17 01 Regan Smith * Chevrolet DEI / Principal Financial Group  97/0 503 Running 
23 31 66 Scott Riggs  Chevrolet Haas Automation  94/0 503 Running 
24 40 55 Michael Waltrip  Toyota NAPA AUTO PARTS  96/5 503 Running 
25 30 28 Travis Kvapil  Ford Yates Racing  88/0 503 Running 
26 25 96 J.J. Yeley  Toyota DLP HDTV  85/0 503 Running 
27 28 7 Robby Gordon  Dodge RVs.com / Camping World 82/0 503 Running 
28 35 45 Kyle Petty  Dodge Marathon American Spirit Motor Oil  79/0 501 Running 
29 7 77 Sam Hornish Jr. * Dodge Mobil 1  76/0 501 Running 
30 33 70 Jeremy Mayfield  Chevrolet Haas Automation  73/0 500 Running 
31 23 41 Reed Sorenson  Dodge Target 70/0 500 Running 
32 29 15 Paul Menard  Chevrolet PEAK / Menards  67/0 499 Running 
33 13 12 Ryan Newman  Dodge ALLTEL 64/0 499 Running 
34 42 78 Joe Nemechek  Chevrolet Furniture Row
/ DenverMattress.com 61/0 498 Running 
35 34 22 Dave Blaney  Toyota Caterpillar 58/0 498 Running 
36 26 40 Dario Franchitti * Dodge The Hartford  55/0 497 Running 
37 37 44 Dale Jarrett  Toyota UPS 52/0 496 Running 
38 19 43 Bobby Labonte  Dodge Cheerios / Betty Crocker  49/0 489 Running 
39 38 83 Brian Vickers  Toyota Red Bull  46/0 486 Running 
40 43 84 Mike Skinner  Toyota Red Bull  43/0 441 Running 
41 41 49 Ken Schrader  Dodge Qtrax.com 40/0 420 Running 
42 5 5 Casey Mears  Chevrolet CARQUEST / Kellogg's  37/0 417 Running 
43 18 26 Jamie McMurray  Ford Crown Royal  34/0 373 Running


----------



## wwessing

STANDINGS
2008 Unofficial Driver Standings: Food City 500
Food City 500 | Bristol Motor Speedway | Race 5 of 36


RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10 
1 -- Kyle Busch 776 Leader 5 1 1 3 3 
2 -- Greg Biffle 752 -24 5 0 0 3 4 
3 -- Kevin Harvick 749 -27 5 0 0 2 4 
4 +1 Jeff Burton 745 -31 5 0 1 2 3 
5 +1 Dale Earnhardt Jr. 686 -90 5 0 0 3 4 
6 +1 Kasey Kahne 674 -102 5 0 0 0 4 
7 +1 Tony Stewart 656 -120 5 0 0 2 3 
8 -4 Ryan Newman 635 -141 5 0 1 1 2 
9 +7 Clint Bowyer 606 -170 5 0 0 1 2 
10 -- Kurt Busch 605 -171 5 0 0 1 1 
11 +1 Matt Kenseth 604 -172 5 0 0 1 3 
12 -1 Martin Truex Jr. 595 -181 5 0 0 0 1 

13 -- Jimmie Johnson 575 -201 5 1 0 1 1 
14 +1 Jeff Gordon 574 -202 5 1 0 2 2 
15 +4 Denny Hamlin 568 -208 5 0 0 0 2 
16 +1 Carl Edwards 542 -234 5 0 2 2 2 
17 -8 Brian Vickers 537 -239 5 0 0 0 1 
18 -4 Bobby Labonte 511 -265 5 0 0 0 0 
19 +2 David Ragan 510 -266 5 0 0 0 1 
20 +3 Juan Montoya 509 -267 5 0 0 0 0 
21 -1 Elliott Sadler 502 -274 5 0 0 0 1 
22 +6 David Gilliland 490 -286 5 0 0 0 1 
23 +4 David Reutimann 473 -303 5 0 0 0 0 
24 -- Robby Gordon 466 -310 5 0 0 0 1 
25 +1 Scott Riggs 463 -313 5 0 0 0 0 
26 -4 Reed Sorenson 461 -315 5 0 0 1 1 
27 -2 Paul Menard 449 -327 5 0 0 0 0 
28 +1 Travis Kvapil 434 -342 5 0 0 0 1 
29 -11 Mark Martin 421 -355 4 0 0 0 1 
30 +3 Michael Waltrip 399 -377 5 0 0 0 0 
31 +4 J.J. Yeley 383 -393 5 0 0 0 0 
32 +2 Jeremy Mayfield 374 -402 5 0 0 0 0 
33 -3 Casey Mears 368 -408 5 0 0 0 0 
34 -2 Dale Jarrett 367 -409 5 0 0 0 0 
35 +1 Sam Hornish Jr.* 356 -420 5 0 0 0 0 
36 -5 Jamie McMurray 352 -424 5 0 0 0 0 
37 -- Dave Blaney 331 -445 5 0 0 0 0 
38 +1 Regan Smith* 329 -447 5 0 0 0 0 
39 -1 Dario Franchitti* 319 -457 5 0 0 0 0 
40 -- Kyle Petty 296 -480 5 0 0 0 0 
41 -- Joe Nemechek 217 -559 4 0 0 0 0 
42 -- Mike Skinner 198 -578 3 0 0 0 0 
43 -- Aric Almirola 142 -634 1 0 0 0 1 
44 +1 Ken Schrader 140 -636 2 0 0 0 0 
45 -2 John Andretti 106 -670 2 0 0 0 0 
46 -2 Patrick Carpentier* 101 -675 2 0 0 0 0 
47 -1 Bill Elliott 85 -691 1 0 0 0 0 
48 -1 Kenny Wallace 34 -742 1 0 0 0 0 
49 -1 A.J. Allmendinger 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
50 -1 Johnny Benson 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
51 +1 Johnny Sauter 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
52 -2 Burney Lamar 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
53 -2 Boris Said 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
54 -1 Eric McClure 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
55 -1 Sterling Marlin 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
56 -1 Jacques Villeneuve* 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
57 -1 Stanton Barrett 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 
58 -1 Carl Long 0 -776 0 0 0 0 0 

* Denotes Rookie


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just waiting for the NCAA Tournament Selection show to start!  

March Madness is upon us yet again!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi Honey....I'm home......  


Miss me???  


I'm sorry I haven't been here since shut eye Friday nite/Sat. morning....  I worked Saturday then I managed to make it to Bubba's goalkeeping clinic.  From there, we went to Borders to exchange a book Bubba got for his birthday and spend his giftcard.  After that, we walked over to Circuit City to look at boy toys (a/k/a: videocameras) ....but, we didn't purchase one.  From there, we went to Laser Quest to use the coupons Bubba got from them after his birthday party there.  At $7.50/game, the free game coupon and 2 buy 1 game, get 1 free coupons came in handy   After a couple games, we walked next door to The Works for dinner.  A tad upsetting there....we got there about 4:15 and was told 20-25 minute wait. Okay, fine.  Bubba was NOT interested in playing the games there, instead he wanted to sit and read his new book   (uh...okay).  DH went in search of the Flyers score (this place has 3 bars in it) and came back to tell me there are more EMPTY tables than people sitting AT them!  WTH??   He wouldn't let me complain till AFTER we ate...so, need to email the manager to find out why we were waiting 20 minutes when we could have been seated right away!    After dinner, we headed home and I had some things I needed to take care of.  Then, I actually feel asleep watching tv last night...I was asleep early   

Only to rise this morning and have to get ready for work.  I was scheduled to work 11-2 today.... grand opening at the tanning salon this weekend & I was asked if I could help out any extra time).  Afterwards, I headed down to the grocery store and then home....put food away, started laundry and now....here I am  

So....there it is...my note!   If acceptable, allow me commence my ketchupin'.............



AlexandNessa said:


> You mean like this one?!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1754639
> 
> Yes, I wanted to make sure ALL the homies saw it.
> 
> Did you really think you could hide your poop on the CB?



 Thanks for being on top of her   and 'sharing' with us  



AlexandNessa said:


> Where is Jennifer?  Is she buried under W2s and 1040s?
> 
> Barb, yes, I think we 3 might be the only ones who work weekends.



I think we need to send the search party for Jennifer....  

.....working Saturdays...Actually, it didn't bother me till recently.  I've been working Saturdays for at least 22 years...very 'normal' for me.  Since the fall, Bubba has soccer activites on Saturday mornings...so, I try to arrange my schedule to attend...doesn't always work, and he understands, but I try   (Luckily Saturdays are my slowest day..... yeah, i said 'slowest'...dont' ask why...I don't know, but works for me!   )


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Chet was looking rather haggard and sickly so it's probably best that he left too. I wonder if there's something else going on with him?



I'm just thinking with the hurt heel and it was a LOT harder than he thought it would be, he decided to throw in the towel    Who knows....maybe he'll reveal on the reunion show? 



RVGal said:


> All the flashing red stuff on the weather map passed to the south of us.



Thank goodness...  



RVGal said:


> I have been through the pre-Easter wringer today.  The big Easter Eggstravaganza ......
> 
> 8:35am the sun peeks out and Joshua screams, "LOOK!  We can go now, right?"
> 
> Well, hell.  I grab the kids, call Mom, and we were out the door in 15 minutes.  They stop the Bunny Breakfast at 9:30am, so I kept telling Joshua we might not even make it.  We drive the 6 or 7 miles to Truett McConnell College to have breakfast with the Easter Bunny and the Cabbage Patch Kids..... We managed to squeeze in a picture too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast, we hauled ourselves down to the main lawn of the campus for the Easter Egg Hunt.
> 
> Mom took Joshua to the 6 to 10 year old section of the lawn.
> 
> The boys both got plastic eggs in their buckets, so they were happy.



Glad the boys got to do their egg hunt and breakfast....even tho you weren't so thrilled!  (Didn't Brad go?)  It may seem exhausting, but cherish it....Bubba wants no parts of going egg hunting   ...then again, I guess I'm _lucky_?    By the way, either of the boys ask why THAT Easter Bunny looks different than the one at the mall??  I got hit with THAT regarding Santa Claus one year   ....had to think fast on my feet   



macraven said:


> got fat and can't fit into my summer clothers.  up the creek without a paddle as i leave tuesday morning and HI will be in the mid 80's.  not being productive enough. worked this week and now behind in schedule for home jobs.  today is the grocery store to buy one millions frozen pizzas so they won't starve while i am gone.  banking for son, banking for another son, give money to last son.  good thing i worked steady last 2 weeks.
> 
> went to doc today for back adjustment and have to go again to chiro monday.
> 
> this is not my day to feel good. have a 2:30 car appointment today as tires keep going flat and i had them patched a few weeks back.  tired of pumping air in them every day with the compressor i have.



i highly doubt you can't fit into ANY summer clothes   You could not have gained THAT much weight in the few months since FL?? You look great and are NOT fat...if you ARE, you need to post 'proof'  ...then I will consider believing you  

Did you get all your errands done today like a good macraven??  Vacation is coming wether you are ready for it or not   What's up with your tire(s)??  Need new ones?  You shouldn't be having leaks everyday...  If we miss you: HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!!   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I came here with the intention of catching up.   Unfortunately, I keep timing out.    *



Yeah!   Why are we runnin' slow again?? 



roseprincess said:


> Update on my dad. He is out of the hospital since Thurs. night.
> 
> Matthew and DH are at the Districts Pinewood Derby race right now.
> 
> ....we have Matthew's Blue and Gold cub scout luncheon. He is crossing-over to Boy scouts tomorrow.



Hey yourself Rose!  Glad to hear Chrissy and Dad are doing better   Hope he does well with the Derby...let us know   And congrats to him....   Took a lot of hard work to make it this far! Make a big deal out of it...it IS a big deal! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Back to page 15 I go........
> *



i feel yer pain 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Who are people not happy with, the bishop or the restaurants & bars?    Obviously, I'm not catholic & don't know how these things work.     If it's the businesses, maybe they're staying open for the non-catholics or non-practicing catholics.   That makes sense to me, but what do I know. *



I'm guessing probably everyone....businesses, the congregation.... St. Pat's day is big partying....with Holy week and eating certain foods... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure the 'practicing' Catholics here will enlighten more.....   



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> True story!    A guy where my sister's live went on one of the daytime talk shows.    I can't remember which.    I don't watch any of them.     Anyway, he was paid to say he had been a child molester & had spent time in prison.    His victims were there to confront him.    The guy has never spent one day in prison, nor had he ever seen any of those people, before that day.     They were all prompted on what to say.    I think it was $1000 & a free trip he got out of the deal. [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]



  I believe it.  I always wonder how true that daytime talk stuff is.....anything for a buck...but to go on national tv and claim to be a child molestor...uh....no thanks! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *My DH now has an internet card (whatever it's called) that picks up anywhere there's cell phone access.    I'm going to be loving it on vacations. *



Now you have NO excuse for not visiting us on YOUR vacation


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Whew, I can breathe now.     My team was behind most of the game.    I couldn't stand the pressure & had to switch to another game.     (Naturally, I have it taped.)   We ended up pulling off a 2 pt. win!      That was tough on the ole ticker.  *



Thank goodness!  We don't need your ole ticker takin' you to the hospital!  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Dopey's my man!   We coulda been twins.   We call my DH Gryore.    A mix of Grumpy & Eeyore.     You know, the sky is falling & I'm mad about it.    Yep, that's my DH. No, really he's a great guy, except when he's Gryore.*




TF?     



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Jodie,
> I'm curious....   Why do you guys prefer Disney Cruiseline?     We thought about cruising with them, but changed our mind, when we realized the only specialty restaurant was 21 & older.     Which is good for you guys, I guess.      I'm curious what makes Disney cruises stand out among the rest, if not the characters.    Just wondering, if we should take a Disney cruise sometime. *



I can tell you the sole reason we choose DCL this time... Bubba.  DH & I did RCL (just the 2 of us) five years ago and wanted to do another cruise in the near future.  Figured Bubba would be about 9.5 at the time we'd go, so, we thought the best ship to keep a 9 yr old entertained would be DCL.  We liked that they had so much for the kids and we get a beeper when he wants to leave.  Also, the separate pools and Palo and beaches for adults....we thought, once in a lifetime.  He'll never be 9 again...so the next cruise we take will probably be Carnival or another line and we'll get a nicer room for half the money!  Oh, and did I mention I got the Disney Visa card in 2005 to start accumulating reward points toward Bubba's part of the cruise??  Only putting $147 out of our pocket  for HIS part of the cruise.... 




tarheelmjfan said:


> *It was rainy & chilly here yesterday.    Sounds like your weather was better than ours. *



We had that today....(well, the rain ended early this morning...but chilly  ) 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I've never heard that before.   I'll try it next time.  I hate getting burned.*



That is why you should tan indoors...so you DON'T get a sunburn  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *or Timmyboy **(or something like that).* *Doesn't he work at UO too?    Maybe, Dueling Dragons???*



Yeah...  Tim works there....and who else works at UO......  ...... 



RVGal said:


> Well, since I've already bought mine...



 You've done it all sister!!!  Pix of food on vacation.  Pic of roast IN YOUR oven.  Pic of food in the packaging.....   oh what have we come to??   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I don't know.    I don't know how to make bread. *



Not regular bread...beer bread....different thing.  I actually have a beer bread mix here that I got from Tastefully Simple.  I think I have a spare if you want it.....I probably won't make the one i have, let alone TWO!  Not sure if you can use 'lite' beer...but, why not?  Lemme know if you want.... 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *It's not really a festival in the traditional sense.    They perform a different Shakespeare play for 3 consecutive days.     There's actually 2 plays on Saturdays, so you could see them all in 2 days, but that's a bit too much sitting at one time for me.     The performers are professionals.     We've never been, but are seriously considering going this summer.*



Sounds interesting....when is it again?  Or rather, when is your review and pix?   If it's something to enjoy, have at it!  Hope your back 'holds out' long enough for you to enjoy it  



damo said:


> It is cold and snowy in Ontario.  I wished really hard that it would be summer by the time I got back.



Wishful thinking   Good try tho!


----------



## damo

coastermom said:


> Hey all well we never got to the movies .Everyone here is pooped out from the big party last night .
> 
> Damo your house looks very nice. I have family and very dear friends who live in Myrtle Beach . What area of SC are you in? They all LOVE  it in MB  . I wish I could go live there all year round but it is just too far for us to leave the family we have here .
> 
> I can't share the cooties but I can share PINK EYE   ... At least for  2 more days ..I guess that is when I am suppose to stop the eye drops.
> 
> Well off to pick up  my DD at her friends they are working on a project for  . Then it is sandwich night here . After cooking all that food yesterday i really am not cooking tonight. I hope to be around tonight but the past two weeks i am lucky to stay awak past 9 . I guess it is the time change and spring coming that has got my sleep pattern all messed up.
> Hope to see ya homies tonight



We are down in the Hilton Head/Beaufort area.

Stay away with that pink eye!!!  OUch!


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm glad to see you guys are still planted firmly on the ground.       Looks like Tricia made it through okay too.     Tornadoes are definitely scary.    They're just so unpredictable.*



I agree...glad the two of you are safe and didn't experience Twister! _live _from UO ...   




macraven said:


> i'm not getting email notifications for this thread again.
> 
> phooey........



I'm not getting ANY email notifications again either  



yankeepenny said:


> well, we did it. passed the 3 hours of daylight gained mark.
> spring in 5 days.



  but...it won't FEEL like spring for awhile yet  



tlinus said:


> don't know if this pic is allowed.....but here we go



Wow Tracie.....so big almost 'life size'  



damo said:


> I like it!  Can't wait to see the red tongue that you are supposed to walk in on.



 Guess THAT would really creep out the folks with 'clown phobias' ....but, can't wait!!  The pix prolly don't do it justice either. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Tomorrow is the Little Mermaid!!
> 
> Barb has to give me some hair tips and pics......



How was the show???  Waitin' for review  

Post pix of yer dress and help me get started  



t-and-a said:


> It's in the treasure room on the left.



It is??  I always thought it was in the queue line   Well...no wonder I can't find it  



t-and-a said:


> .....we've been working on installing the 220 line for the tanning booth.  DH and DS14 spent much of their day under the house....we are not quite finished, but we have all the "dirty work" done and tomorrow we should finish the job. Hopefully we will be able to use it tomorrow night.



....and....?  



wwessing said:


> So my grandson has been here since yesterday.  We took him shopping and he was soooo good.  He flirts with everyone though, and people can't resist him. . .it's very cute!
> 
> DH said, last Wednesday, that foster dog had to go. . . so I called my mom and she was glad to take her.
> 
> So Friday morning my mom calls and asks if we will Nala sit until Monday so they can go to Lake of the Ozarks .....
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Glad you enjoyed the Bubby!   Ahhh...the best, simple things in life!!  I'm guessin Nala is 'persona non grata' at the Wessing house now, huh?  Oh well...you tried  



wwessing said:


> Hey. . . come on you guys. . . wake up. .



I WAS up...but was in the shower....


----------



## RVGal

wwessing said:


> RESULTS
> 2008 Unofficial Race Results : Food City 500
> Food City 500 | March 16, 2008 | Race 5 of 36
> 
> 
> 
> FIN ST CAR DRIVER MAKE SPONSOR PTS/BNS LAPS STATUS
> 1 8 31 Jeff Burton  Chevrolet AT&T Mobility  190/5 506 Running
> 2 10 29 Kevin Harvick  Chevrolet Shell / Pennzoil  175/5 506 Running
> *3 3 07 Clint Bowyer  Chevrolet Jack Daniel's  170/5 506 Running *
> 4 14 16 Greg Biffle  Ford Jackson Hewitt  160/0 506 Running
> 5 15 88 Dale Earnhardt Jr.  Chevrolet National Guard / AMP Energy  155/0 506 Running





wwessing said:


> STANDINGS
> 2008 Unofficial Driver Standings: Food City 500
> Food City 500 | Bristol Motor Speedway | Race 5 of 36
> 
> 
> RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10
> 1 -- Kyle Busch 776 Leader 5 1 1 3 3
> 2 -- Greg Biffle 752 -24 5 0 0 3 4
> 3 -- Kevin Harvick 749 -27 5 0 0 2 4
> 4 +1 Jeff Burton 745 -31 5 0 1 2 3
> 5 +1 Dale Earnhardt Jr. 686 -90 5 0 0 3 4
> 6 +1 Kasey Kahne 674 -102 5 0 0 0 4
> 7 +1 Tony Stewart 656 -120 5 0 0 2 3
> 8 -4 Ryan Newman 635 -141 5 0 1 1 2
> *9 +7 Clint Bowyer 606 -170 5 0 0 1 2 *
> 10 -- Kurt Busch 605 -171 5 0 0 1 1



*Ahem*    

And to the house of Bean, my condolonces on Tony Stewart getting robbed of the victory.  His post race interview was heartbreaking.   



Metro West said:


> Evening all...just waiting for the NCAA Tournament Selection show to start!
> 
> March Madness is upon us yet again!



Does that mean we need to do something with the fantasy thingy we set up with Jodie?

Wait... that didn't sound good...



bubba's mom said:


> Hi Honey....I'm home......
> 
> 
> Miss me???




  



bubba's mom said:


> I think we need to send the search party for Jennifer....




Me too!  We haven't seen her since the move to SAN cabana number 3.  Do you think she's lost?



bubba's mom said:


> Glad the boys got to do their egg hunt and breakfast....even tho you weren't so thrilled!  (Didn't Brad go?)  It may seem exhausting, but cherish it....Bubba wants no parts of going egg hunting   ...then again, I guess I'm _lucky_?    By the way, either of the boys ask why THAT Easter Bunny looks different than the one at the mall??  I got hit with THAT regarding Santa Claus one year   ....had to think fast on my feet



Brad works on Saturday.  His only day off (like YOU) is Sunday.

I've had the "Why different?" conversation.  I came up with, "Well, the Easter Bunny(s) that we see are really just helpers.  The REAL one is too busy at this time of year putting together baskets for all the kids, so he sends out helpers to all of the malls and stuff."  Same goes for Santa.



bubba's mom said:


> You've done it all sister!!!  Pix of food on vacation.  Pic of roast IN YOUR oven.  Pic of food in the packaging.....   oh what have we come to??



You can count on me!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> I'm not getting ANY email notifications again either



I'm not getting any email notifications either.    I don't want to think about the 200 notifications I'll get when they start up again.   



bubba's mom said:


> but...it won't FEEL like spring for awhile yet



It feels like spring here.  Brad had to get the tractor out and mow.


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *Its going to be neat. There is also a picture of the Hot Dog/Drink cart all done with the carnival tent atmosphere  *





wwessing said:


> This is in the new Simpson's area??



 it is Wendy.... 



coastermom said:


> I am recovering from feeding all 15 people yesterday .
> 
> We had a crane come down in the city this weekend and it is really bad . I think 4 people are dead and well 4 are still missing . It kind of makes you think as we go into the city often with our kids and anything can happen .



You are a braver woman than I to feed 15 people!   When my in-laws moved to FL, we got some of their furniture...including dining room table.  My MIL said with both leaves in the table, you can sit 12 people around it.  I looked her square in the eye and said, "And exactly when do you think I'm stupid enough to cook for that many people?"  

I saw that accident on the news....   a shame.....


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Does that mean we need to do something with the fantasy thingy we set up with Jodie?
> 
> Wait... that didn't sound good...


 Ummmmmmm.....


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I'm not getting any email notifications either.    I don't want to think about the 200 notifications I'll get when they start up again.



oh crap!  forgot about THAT!!!!  



			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> It feels like spring here.  Brad had to get the tractor out and mow.



Looks like the boys had a grand time!  

i see that dogwood tree in the background blooming....   Ours here barely have 'buds' on them


----------



## bubba's mom

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!



welcome!!!    Pull up a chair and chat awhile....  



tlinus said:


> *ok, no ketchup from Brab?????
> 
> she needs a note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dropped my note off as soon as I got here.....  



RVGal said:


> MAC!!!  Wendy is going through my stuff!!!  She touching it and everything!!!




Okay...well THAT explains *my *missing bottle of tanning lotion


----------



## loribell

Okay I am here. Did ya miss me????

Jodie - Where ya at? Are you working? How's the bed? 

Wendy - I was still sleeping at the time you were making all that noise! It is spring break time so I won't be getting up any all week. Can you guys keep it down in the mornings? Glad you got someone to take Nala off your hands. She sounds like a real mess. Hope you enjoyed the grandson this weekend. 

Damo - Loved the place. It is amazing. 

Tricia - Hope you have recouped some. Glad you guys are safe. 
Great pics. Looked like the boys had fun! 

What happened with Tony? What did I miss? 

Rose - Glad your dad & Chrissy are better. Hope Mathew had a great day! 

Mac - Better get packed. Wis I was going with you. 

Barb - Wow, what a Saturday! And Sunday morning. Glad you are home now doing your ketchup. 

Tracie - How's your weekend been? How are our beans? How is Court's asthma doing? Does she also have reflux? Mikey has terrible reflux & they say it is what makes his asthma bad. 

Tammie - She has a friend at a salon and they have her coming in there to do some. Also just letting her friends know about it. I know 3 different people that own  salons so I will be working something out with them to go in once every couple of weeks and having people sign up ahead of time for appointments. I am also going to try to work something out with our school system to go in and set up in the different buildings lounges so that the teachers can do it during their planning period and let the school have a percentage. Also will be checking in to setting up in the school my oldest daughter teaches at. It is amazing just telling people that you have it how quickly you pick up customers. My neighbors are already waiting for me to get my machine. 

Alison - Did you get finished with the wiring? Have you used your bed yet? 

Mary - Hope you got rested up. Sounds like a fun day yesterday. 

Katie - You don't know the date for sure yet? I thought it was set. I'll help. My ap's will start this year on July 13th so we will need to have the vacation/wedding over with by then. Does that help?  

Patty - Glad the dance was better. Did you get lots of great pics? 

Can't wait to hear about the play! I hope you had a fabulous time. 

Penny - Thanks for the race results. I did not get to watch today and hadn't had time to check. 

Hi to Todd, DM, Lawrence, MIKE (i didn't forget ya this time), Marcie, Jennifer, Sharon and anyone else that is now slipping my mind. 

So who else do we know that is working at Uni? When will we know where DM is working? 

Thanks everyone for the concern for Mikey. I will let you all know what I find out. Barb I will let you have at the idiot coach too. 

Later!


----------



## loribell

Welcome Cadillac_Dreamgirl! Stay around and chat with us.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/



Miss damo...they are beautiful!  Good to see _color_...everyone seems to go with 'light' colors in the south.  You are doing a fabulous job furnishing it...... 



macraven said:


> tomorrow, i post in orange all day long.........









  you have packing to do missy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wwessing said:


> MAC!!!  Tricia is tattling again. . . and I didn't break or take anything. . . besides, I gave everyone fair warning. . . that oughta teach you to leave me in here alone
> 
> . . . and a few cooties never hurt anyone. . . .



So...while I was in the shower this morning...you were 'rootin' thru our stuff, eh?  ..... 



coastermom said:


> Hey all well we never got to the movies.



darn...was lookin' forward to a review....  



wwessing said:


> STANDINGS
> 2008 Unofficial Driver Standings: Food City 500
> Food City 500 | Bristol Motor Speedway | Race 5 of 36
> 
> 
> RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10
> 1 -- Kyle Busch 776 Leader 5 1 1 3 3
> 2 -- Greg Biffle 752 -24 5 0 0 3 4
> 3 -- Kevin Harvick 749 -27 5 0 0 2 4
> 4 +1 Jeff Burton 745 -31 5 0 1 2 3
> 5 +1 Dale Earnhardt Jr. 686 -90 5 0 0 3 4
> 6 +1 Kasey Kahne 674 -102 5 0 0 0 4
> 7 +1 Tony Stewart 656 -120 5 0 0 2 3
> 8 -4 Ryan Newman 635 -141 5 0 1 1 2
> 9 +7 Clint Bowyer 606 -170 5 0 0 1 2
> 10 -- Kurt Busch 605 -171 5 0 0 1 1
> 11 +1 Matt Kenseth 604 -172 5 0 0 1 3
> 12 -1 Martin Truex Jr. 595 -181 5 0 0 0 1
> 
> *13 -- Jimmie Johnson* 575 -201 5 1 0 1 1



crap!  What happened to mai boy?  



RVGal said:


> And to the house of Bean, my condolonces on Tony Stewart getting robbed of the victory.  His post race interview was heartbreaking.



What happened??  




RVGal said:


> Does that mean we need to do something with the fantasy thingy we set up with Jodie?



  She'll haveta tell us and link us again .... I'll get lost if she doesn't....  





RVGal said:


> Brad works on Saturday.  His only day off (like YOU) is Sunday.



And I'm guessing he just wanted to relax and not deal with the whole Easter Bunny festivites??


----------



## ky07

*Quick  by *


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Ummmmmmm.....



Yeah.  That didn't sound good, did it?    



loribell said:


> Okay I am here. Did ya miss me????



  

I see you already congratulated me on the Nascar picks thread.  Can you believe it?  I seriously did the eenie meenie method this week and it worked.  Well, I made sure I didn't pick anybody that didn't have a shot, but still...


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Lori!  

You can't ketchup while I'm doing my ketchup!  

However, now that I AM ketchuped, I'm off to workout.    Tonight I decided to add more weight instead of reps....hope it works for me  

Will check in before bed tonight!  Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend....it's already a new work week    Where DOES the time go???  

L8rs........


----------



## damo

Wow, those ketchups are simply amazing!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> What happened??



Tony Stewart had the car to beat.  He led the most laps of the entire race.  He was 2 laps away from winning and Kevin Harvick drifted into him and sent him into the wall.  Tony & Kevin are friends off the track.  Kevin apologized all over the place and admitted that he lost control.  Tony was in tears, seriously, voice breaking and everything when they interviewed him post race.  If he had thought for one minute that it was on purpose, he'd have been mad and all over the other driver, but instead he was just heartbroken because he was so close to winning and didn't get it.

If you want to see the post race interviews, it is alreay up on the Nascar website.

http://www.nascar.com/multimedia/cup/

The clip titled "Stewart, Harvick on late race wreck"





bubba's mom said:


> And I'm guessing he just wanted to relax and not deal with the whole Easter Bunny festivites??



The egg hunt and bunny breakfast were on Saturday.  He did the mowing and stuff with the kids today.



ky07 said:


> *Quick  by *





 Hi Lawrence!  You doing okay?


----------



## Metro West

I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Tony Stewart had the car to beat.  He led the most laps of the entire race.  He was 2 laps away from winning and Kevin Harvick drifted into him and sent him into the wall.  Tony & Kevin are friends off the track.  Kevin apologized all over the place and admitted that he lost control.  Tony was in tears, seriously, voice breaking and everything when they interviewed him post race.  If he had thought for one minute that it was on purpose, he'd have been mad and all over the other driver, but instead he was just heartbroken because he was so close to winning and didn't get it.
> 
> If you want to see the post race interviews, it is alreay up on the Nascar website.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/multimedia/cup/
> 
> The clip titled "Stewart, Harvick on late race wreck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The egg hunt and bunny breakfast were on Saturday.  He did the mowing and stuff with the kids today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lawrence!  You doing okay?



*Yeah hanging in there but have a sore throat and for some odd reason a raw toung and the only thing I can figure is it the inhaler causing it. *


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I see you already congratulated me on the Nascar picks thread.  Can you believe it?  I seriously did the eenie meenie method this week and it worked.  Well, I made sure I didn't pick anybody that didn't have a shot, but still...




Yep, went there after here. I am just sticking with my favorites. It's just the way I am. 



bubba's mom said:


> Hey Lori!
> 
> You can't ketchup while I'm doing my ketchup!



Hey if I don't do it when I can it won't get done. 



RVGal said:


> Tony Stewart had the car to beat.  He led the most laps of the entire race.  He was 2 laps away from winning and Kevin Harvick drifted into him and sent him into the wall.  Tony & Kevin are friends off the track.  Kevin apologized all over the place and admitted that he lost control.  Tony was in tears, seriously, voice breaking and everything when they interviewed him post race.  If he had thought for one minute that it was on purpose, he'd have been mad and all over the other driver, but instead he was just heartbroken because he was so close to winning and didn't get it.
> 
> If you want to see the post race interviews, it is alreay up on the Nascar website.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/multimedia/cup/
> 
> The clip titled "Stewart, Harvick on late race wreck"



Thanks, I'll check it out. 



Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!



Woo Hoo! Your parents in April, Jodie & Tracie in May, Alison & Barb in June, me & Barb in July! What more could you ask for?????

Just kidding. I am so happy your folks are coming to visit.


----------



## loribell

You guys will not believe who I forgot...

Janet! I am so sorry! 

How did the Smash Brothers thingy go? How is jr feeling?


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!



That IS great news!   

The naner reminded me... Where is Janet?


----------



## RVGal

It is about bedtime around here, so I am off for the night guys.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## loribell

Nite Tricia!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RVGal: Spring weather??  Lucky you!  Great pics!  

Roses Great to hear your dads out of the hospital!!  

Damo: Gorgeous housewonder if Katie is jealous 

Cadillac_Dreamgirl:  Welcome, make yourself at home!!   

Loribell: Got some good pics.  Enough to place in the yearbook!
Barb:  Where are the cliffnotes??  Werent you nominated the house secretary???   

And to everyone else:  Good evening. Hope everyone is enjoying themselves!  Just dropping by to say hi.  More work to be done, so Ill probably stop by later before I go to bed 

Remember, tomorrow is St. *PATTY*s Day!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies
thinking of turning in early cause this sore throat thing is really aggervating plus pretty tired *


----------



## wwessing

You guys will never guess what we had for dinner. . . . wait for it. . . yep, roasted chicken and veggies!  

Dinner over, kitchen clean, children showered and in bed watching a little tv, dh in workout room getting buff (that's his story and he's stickin to it I'm chillin with my snack. . .juicy red apple and a Janet nanner (sorry. . but I'm going to eat it!

Dale Jr. had a good day (yeah for Wendy and Lawrence) moved up a spot in points standing and top 5 finish.  Felt bad for Smoke too. . .  But, he's getting his back waxed for charity  uuummmm. . .eeeewwwwwwwaa

Guess I'll take advantage of the quiet and try to finish my new John Grisham novel.  His first non-fiction and it's really good.  He did a great job and I'm very impressed with the research and detail.  It's called The Innocent Man. . . yep, it's about a murder and the ensuing trial and all that happened before, during, after.  I'm almost finished.

Oh, dh painted my toenails last night   cuz my new 88 toe ring came and his 88 earrings as well.  He immediately took out is #3 and #8 and put in the 88's. . . and he wanted me to wear the toe ring.  I told him it was too early, not sandal weather.  He said, so. . pretend. . . I said can't cuz my toe nails aren't painted, so he did it for me.  Toe rings are cool. . . hubby's who paint your toes are too!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies
> thinking of turning in early cause this sore throat thing is really aggervating plus pretty tired *



Good night and hope you feel better tomorrow!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

*Scottish by birth,*
*British by law*​*HIGHLANDER by the grace of God​*




-Anon


----------



## yankeepenny

_Slainte, saol fada chugat._

Cheers, long life to you.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> That IS great news!






loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Your parents in April, Jodie & Tracie in May, Alison & Barb in June, me & Barb in July! What more could you ask for????? Just kidding. I am so happy your folks are coming to visit.


Thanks Lori...yup...it's been a year since they were here. With all you guys coming down over the summer, I'd better buy some new tennis shoes.


Good night folks...have a good Monday.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Checking in real fast....

I'll tell you all about the play tomorrow...gotta finish writing a paper!


----------



## t-and-a

wwessing said:


> You guys will never guess what we had for dinner. . . . wait for it. . . yep, roasted chicken and veggies!
> 
> Dinner over, kitchen clean, children showered and in bed watching a little tv, dh in workout room getting buff (that's his story and he's stickin to it I'm chillin with my snack. . .juicy red apple and a Janet nanner (sorry. . but I'm going to eat it!
> 
> Dale Jr. had a good day (yeah for Wendy and Lawrence) moved up a spot in points standing and top 5 finish.  Felt bad for Smoke too. . .  But, he's getting his back waxed for charity  uuummmm. . .eeeewwwwwwwaa
> 
> Guess I'll take advantage of the quiet and try to finish my new John Grisham novel.  His first non-fiction and it's really good.  He did a great job and I'm very impressed with the research and detail.  It's called The Innocent Man. . . yep, it's about a murder and the ensuing trial and all that happened before, during, after.  I'm almost finished.
> 
> Oh, dh painted my toenails last night   cuz my new 88 toe ring came and his 88 earrings as well.  He immediately took out is #3 and #8 and put in the 88's. . . and he wanted me to wear the toe ring.  I told him it was too early, not sandal weather.  He said, so. . pretend. . . I said can't cuz my toe nails aren't painted, so he did it for me.  Toe rings are cool. . . hubby's who paint your toes are too!



Awwwww Wendy! That is so sweet that your DH paints your toes for you!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Wow, those ketchups are simply amazing!



You should see the fries.......  



RVGal said:


> Tony Stewart had the car to beat.  He led the most laps of the entire race.  He was 2 laps away from winning and Kevin Harvick drifted into him and sent him into the wall.



That's a shame....sounds like it was accidental on Kevin's part....I'm sure he feels bad....to a point  ...then again, what do I know? 




			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> The egg hunt and bunny breakfast were on Saturday.  He did the mowing and stuff with the kids today.



Ooooooooohhhhhhhh....I gotcha   ...sorry, my bad....(sometimes on a weekend ketchup I forget which day is which?   ) 





Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!



  That's great news to hear!!!  Even if they can only make it down once a year, still better than nothing....especially if you can't get up to them   Hope you have lots planned for them.....  



ky07 said:


> *Yeah hanging in there but have a sore throat and for some odd reason a raw toung and the only thing I can figure is it the inhaler causing it. *



Call the doctor tomorrow and ask.  If it's not, they may need to see you.  Just ask them if there is any reason you should have a sore throat...... Can't hurt to call and be sure....Hope you feel better soon  



loribell said:


> Hey if I don't do it when I can it won't get done.



 i hear ya......




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo! Your parents in April, Jodie & Tracie in May, Alison & Barb in June, me & Barb in July! _What more could you ask for_?????



uh...LAWRENCE to be there too....  (you forgot he was going to be there too....   )



RVGal said:


> It is about bedtime around here, so I am off for the night guys.  See you tomorrow!



I wish 8:30 was MY bedtime...sigh...  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Barb:  Where are the cliffnotes??  Werent you nominated the house secretary???



uh-uh   



			
				dolPhinlovEr83 said:
			
		

> Remember, tomorrow is St. *PATTY*s Day!!



Maybe we should change it to St. doPhinlovEr83 Day.....


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> I ....and....?





loribell said:


> Alison - Did you get finished with the wiring? Have you used your bed yet?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the concern for Mikey. I will let you all know what I find out. Barb I will let you have at the idiot coach too.
> 
> Later!


Well, DH got up not feeling well this morning.....we did finish the actual wiring, but we are running a bigger wire and plug-in for the buck-booster. DH has jury duty in the morning...maybe he will not get picked and will have it finished when I get off work tomorrow. My last day to tan is Tuesday and I will probably not go since Zack has a track meet--it would be nice to be able to tan in it Tuesday night.....

Yeah Lori, let us know what the doctor says about Mikey.  Coaches can be such jerks!


----------



## bubba's mom

wwessing said:


> You guys will never guess what we had for dinner. . . . wait for it. . . yep, roasted chicken and veggies!
> 
> Oh, dh painted my toenails last night   cuz my new 88 toe ring came and his 88 earrings as well.  He immediately took out is #3 and #8 and put in the 88's. . . and he wanted me to wear the toe ring.  I told him it was too early, not sandal weather.  He said, so. . pretend. . . I said can't cuz my toe nails aren't painted, so he did it for me.  Toe rings are cool. . . hubby's who paint your toes are too!



Sounds like a great dinner....considering we only had leftovers....ya know..."clean out the fridge" nite    You have a sweet DH....altho, that is a job I prefer to do myself!!!  Got any pix of the new bling??  



yankeepenny said:


> _Slainte, saol fada chugat._
> 
> Cheers, long life to you.



Right back atcha Penny!  



Metro West said:


> Thanks Lori...yup...it's been a year since they were here. *With all you guys coming down over the summer, I'd better buy some new tennis shoes.*










KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Checking in real fast....
> 
> *I'll tell you all about the play tomorrow...gotta finish writing a paper*!




Tomorrow???  Where are your priorities missy?


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Well, DH got up not feeling well this morning.....we did finish the actual wiring, but we are running a bigger wire and plug-in for the buck-booster. DH has jury duty in the morning...maybe he will not get picked and will have it finished when I get off work tomorrow. My last day to tan is Tuesday and I will probably not go since Zack has a track meet--*it would be nice to be able to tan in it Tuesday night.....*
> 
> Yeah Lori, let us know what the doctor says about Mikey.  Coaches can be such jerks!



hear that Tim...........


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> If you want to see the post race interviews, it is alreay up on the Nascar website.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/multimedia/cup/
> 
> The clip titled "Stewart, Harvick on late race wreck"



Just watched the interview...seems 'business as usual'..... I noticed on Kevin's chest he has a "SKF" sponsor....my Dad  worked there when he died.....he was a big-wig there    Been many a moon since I saw that company name


----------



## bubba's mom

Well....I guess I'll lock up and turn the lights out.... don't think raven is comin' home again tonite.... (i think she gots a 'sugar daddy'  )

Have a good rest all and good luck with Monday tomorrow....  

Nite!


----------



## loribell

Happy St. dolPhinlovEr83 day everyone! Really Happy St. Patricks Day! I hope everyone has a fabulous one! 

Wendy - How sweet of your dh. 

Barb - Oops. Can't believe I forgot Lawrence. I know he is going to be there at that time. My mind is just not working right these days. 

Todd - Better get those shoes broke in good! 

Alison - Good look with getting the bed usuable for Tuesday. Hopefully dh will not get picked for jury duty and he is feeling better tomorrow. 

Katie - Can't wait to hear about the play. Good luck with your paper. 

I'm going to bed now. Nite everyone!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

Thanks for the welcome everybody.....you guys are sweet.

gnite


----------



## Motherfletcher

*It's Monday MOanin'*


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY 



OFF to get ready for the day ...HAVE A NICE DAY ...

AND WAKE UP !!!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Ah, tis music to me ears!


----------



## JawsCPA

Good Morning Gang!

I have been at lost at sea - a sea of tax returns!

I see that you've moved on me and are already up to page 41.

I think I missed the last 10-20 pages of #2.  I left you on March 7, it is now March 17th.  The last 10 days are a blur!  Working round the clock to meet the corporate deadline which is today.  Don't know if I will be able to catch up or not.  Don't know if I have the strength to!

HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY!  (see I'm so tired, I didn't even remember, will look for some green to wear today)

Have a wonderful day.

 jennifer


----------



## JawsCPA

wwessing said:


> STANDINGS
> 2008 Unofficial Driver Standings: Food City 500
> Food City 500 | Bristol Motor Speedway | Race 5 of 36
> 
> 
> RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10
> 1 -- Kyle Busch 776 Leader 5 1 1 3 3
> 2 -- Greg Biffle 752 -24 5 0 0 3 4 3 -- Kevin Harvick 749 -27 5 0 0 2 4




WOO HOO  I'm #2, and I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!



It's really Wed. for me today because I only have a 3 day week!   

Catch you all laters....


----------



## damo

Morning crew.  Off to babysit!


----------



## t-and-a

Mornin' Homies! 

Just droppin' in before work. Everyone have a GREAT day!


----------



## keishashadow

*Happy St. Patrick's Day! ...i brought swag!*


----------



## keishashadow

*spedometer turned over - 100 days for us *

 

off to catch up


----------



## loribell

Good Morning Everyone! Happy St. Patricks Day! 

Jennifer don't worry about catching up. We know you are extremely busy. Glad you stopped in to let us know you are okay though. 

Have a fabulous day youse guys!


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> And to the house of Bean, my condolonces on Tony Stewart getting robbed of the victory.  His post race interview was heartbreaking.



*I was SOOOOOOO pissed off at that - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jim was happy because "his guy" wound up winning the race.   *



RVGal said:


> Does that mean we need to do something with the fantasy thingy we set up with Jodie?
> 
> Wait... that didn't sound good...




   

*Yes - March Madness is upon us.......just google it and fill in the brackets (all 3 of our favorite local teams got in  )  *

 *GO SJU!!!!!  * *Jim graduated from there and was really ecstatic that they got a bid despite losing the Championship game to Temple the night before.  *




RVGal said:


> Tony Stewart had the car to beat.  He led the most laps of the entire race.  He was 2 laps away from winning and Kevin Harvick drifted into him and sent him into the wall.  Tony was in tears, seriously, voice breaking and everything when they interviewed him post race.  If he had thought for one minute that it was on purpose, he'd have been mad and all over the other driver, but instead he was just heartbroken because he was so close to winning and didn't get it.
> 
> If you want to see the post race interviews, it is alreay up on the Nascar website.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/multimedia/cup/
> 
> The clip titled "Stewart, Harvick on late race wreck"



*see my answer up there - still a little miffed this morning that Tony got robbed  *




RVGal said:


> The egg hunt and bunny breakfast were on Saturday.  He did the mowing and stuff with the kids today.



*Awwwww......looks like the guys had a great time. Mowing, hmm, that reminds me I better pay my lawn guy the balance from last year so he comes back     Need a spring clean up too!*




Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!



*YAY!!!   
Todd is going to be wrecked with all the parks and visits in his near future    Better start walking everyday mister to get "in shape"  *




ky07 said:


> *Yeah hanging in there but have a sore throat and for some odd reason a raw toung and the only thing I can figure is it the inhaler causing it. *



*Lawrence - remember to rinse/gargle after each inhaler use.  
Hope you are feeling better really soon.*


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> *spedometer turned over - 100 days for us *




Happy Green Day everyone 

Off to work.....

Hey Janet....my speedometer flipped too


----------



## keishashadow

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Dopey's my man! We coulda been twins. We call my DH Gryore. A mix of Grumpy & Eeyore.  You know, the sky is falling & I'm mad about it. Yep, that's my DH. No, really he's a great guy, except when he's Gryore.*
> 
> *Go for it! We won't tell, if you don't.*


 
  



Metro West said:


> Sure...I've always enjoyed washing vehicles. I guess it's a personal gratification thing.


a clean car is a happy car mine are sad



tarheelmjfan said:


> *If you don't want to switch resorts, I'd stay with WL. The transportation to the MK would probably be worth the extra points. Could you do your MK & MNSSHP days back to back, then move to AKL?*


 
aside from the fact that WL is DHs fav, i keep thinking the commute will take forever-always longer on the way back . I despise the bus service from the MK, almost as bad as the AK ...feels like a death march to the bus shelter after miles in the parks . Yet, just getting the MK parking lot is an adventure. MNSSHP is on Sun & Tuesday, i try not to split our stay more than 1 move...plenty for me lol. I've got a few days to decide.

damo - ur home is beautiful, looks like a model home! btw, what did u think about the commute time from AK during ur recent trip? did u use bus service or drive? 



KStarfish82 said:


> Tomorrow is the Little Mermaid!!
> 
> 
> THF: I'm having a Disney wedding in either June or July of 2009
> 
> Barb has to give me some hair tips and pics......


 
Little Mermaid! i'm jealous - please dish!

DILs friend (attendent in her wedding) decided to have a Disney wedding next Spring (found out all the slots were already booked on the weekend in the BW area for the dates she wanted ). Settled on idea of mid-week day, just now having extreme sticker shock! 

I'm evidently the "go-to girl" for trip planning, they asked me to check into info, etc. Did you know the Swan/Dolphin does packages that start @ $2-$3K Bride-to-be is not convinced (even though they have charactars that will be part of wedding if you want, etc.), nice to know there is a lower-cost option; never heard of it before. 



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!


 
my people! welcome, you've got credentials!



Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!


 
how nice for you! even niced to see that you're happy to see your parents.  


loribell said:


> You guys will not believe who I forgot...
> 
> Janet! I am so sorry!
> 
> How did the Smash Brothers thingy go? How is jr feeling?


 
he lost, least we don't have to drive to Columbus in 2 weeks . Still was fun to hang with him. He's still a little tired, has school thru Wednesday, then off till Tuesday; so he can catch up on his sleep.

how is your guy's arm/shoulder doing. be careful with the rotator cuff diagnosis if it lingers...that's what they told me for months (pressure point cortisone shots, etc.) until i woke up screaming in pain one night & they found out it was really a cervical issue. 



JawsCPA said:


> WOO HOO  I'm #2, and I don't know what I'm doing.


 
well you're doing quite fine my dear . I'd think you'd need a couple R&R days after tax season...don't know how you keep the pace.

need to go forth & find a cabbage & raisins (if i can't find a pre-made soda bread) bbl


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Happy Green Day everyone
> 
> Off to work.....
> 
> Hey Janet....my speedometer flipped too


 
mine actually sez 99 days & 15 hours  

it can't get here soon enough 

have a great day!


----------



## RVGal

2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!

Can I yak or what?

Happy whatever the hell day it is.

I'm off to take corned beef to the dentist and boil Daniel.

No... wait... reverse that...

If I ever catch my tail today, I'll be back.


----------



## pixeegrl

Monday morning UH! At least it's only a 4 day week! Then the kids start Spring Break and we're off to Busch Gardens-I hope it warms up! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!!!


----------



## tlinus

wwessing said:


> You guys will never guess what we had for dinner. . . . wait for it. . . yep, *roasted chicken and veggies*!
> 
> *Toe rings are cool. . . hubby's who paint your toes are too!:love*:



*It may sound bland - but you are well on your way to a healthy lifestyle   You are doing wonderfully and we are all proud!!*



yankeepenny said:


> _Slainte, saol fada chugat._
> 
> Cheers, long life to you.



*Thanks Penny - you are posting in all orange today as well, right??*




bubba's mom said:


> Hi Honey....I'm home......




*Note noted and accepted  
    

Missed seeing you around and was looking at taking over yer waterbed here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




loribell said:


> Okay I am here. *Did ya miss me*????



*Silly question!! Of course we did!!!*



loribell said:


> Jodie - Where ya at? Are you working? How's the bed?



*I think she is on midnights again - but I am sure she will show up with the March Madness stuff soon  * 




loribell said:


> Tracie - How's your weekend been? How are our beans? How is Court's asthma doing? Does she also have reflux? Mikey has terrible reflux & they say it is what makes his asthma bad.



*Court doesn't have reflux. Her asthma has been ok - not great - just ok. She is such a trooper though   Spring break for all the beans this week. Plus the other little girl I watch - should be a very interesting week in the House of Bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope Mikey is feeling better soon - stupid coaches. *


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> 2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Can I yak or what?




*Do I REALLY need to answer that question???    *



RVGal said:


> Happy whatever the hell day it is.










RVGal said:


> I'm off to take corned beef to the dentist and boil Daniel.
> 
> No... wait... reverse that...
> 
> If I ever catch my tail today, I'll be back.




*





 AND   at the same time.......Hope you can catch that tail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



pixeegrl said:


> Monday morning UH! At least it's only a 4 day week! Then the kids start Spring Break and we're off to Busch Gardens-I hope it warms up! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!!!



*Have a great trip and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> he lost, least we don't have to drive to Columbus in 2 weeks . Still was fun to hang with him. He's still a little tired, has school thru Wednesday, then off till Tuesday; so he can catch up on his sleep.
> 
> how is your guy's arm/shoulder doing. be careful with the rotator cuff diagnosis if it lingers...that's what they told me for months (pressure point cortisone shots, etc.) until i woke up screaming in pain one night & they found out it was really a cervical issue.


 
Sorry Jr. lost. Glad he is going to get to catch up on his sleep before the week is out. 

How in the world did they diagnose rotator cuff issues when it was cervical????? 



RVGal said:


> 2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Can I yak or what?
> 
> Happy whatever the hell day it is.
> 
> I'm off to take corned beef to the dentist and boil Daniel.
> 
> No... wait... reverse that...
> 
> If I ever catch my tail today, I'll be back.



Yep you can yak! Of course so can I. Congrats on the big 2500!     

Please don't boil our boy today! Have fun. 



tlinus said:


> *Court doesn't have reflux. Her asthma has been ok - not great - just ok. She is such a trooper though   Spring break for all the beans this week. Plus the other little girl I watch - should be a very interesting week in the House of Bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Mikey is feeling better soon - stupid coaches. *



Poor thing.  I wish I could find some miracle cure. Sounds like your house is gonna be fun this week. 

I have been dealing with coaches for 14 years and have known more stupid ones than good ones.


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> 2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Can I yak or what?
> 
> I'm off to take corned beef to the dentist and boil Daniel.
> 
> No... wait... reverse that...


 
you're on your way 






he said it best...

*"I like children...**fried" *


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi, just a very, very quick check in.  I read 2 days ago, but then I got busy and the  DIS was slow, but I did want to say:

YOU CAN NOW MAKE YOUR MARCH MADNESS PICKS!

If you've created your entry, log in as you did before, and edit your entry to make your picks (double click on the team you think will win).  If you're feeling lazy, you can simply IMPORT your picks - you have your choice of All Top Seeds, All Bottom Seeds, or FOX Expert Picks!     Macraven, you are actually "Jodie" and you Imported Fox Picks.    I made my picks under the DIS SANS THREADERS name?  Don't ask.

If you haven't joined yet, but feel like joining, you can still do so here:

NCAA March Madness PRIVATE Fantasy League for us:

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp

Create your entry.

Then join an existing group.

Look for the group called "*DIS SAN THREADERS*."

The password to join our team is *Univers@l*

Make your picks between today and 3/20.


----------



## coastermom

pixeegrl said:


> Monday morning UH! At least it's only a 4 day week! Then the kids start Spring Break and we're off to Busch Gardens-I hope it warms up! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!!!




Pixeegrl I Have to ask where in the area of Bush Gardens you are staying? We are planning a trip there this summer and don't really know where to stay . We are a family of 5 so it is hard to find a good clean Hotel. I was looking at a country inns and suites they are usually pretty good but one seems further from the park then the other. So I am confused  . We are big into coasters and can't wait to ride Griffon  . 


Tricia ....  I am a little worried by that post there . I do think one needs a big tall GREEN BEER today and then who cares what you are going to boil ...   ... Now go take that kid out of the pot and put him in the car and put the beef back on the stove... Enjoy your day  


Off to make a few phone calls be back to Ck in later .... Remember you can check in but you can never  Check out ....


----------



## tlinus

Motherfletcher said:


> *It's Monday MOanin'*



*Why,  yes it is.....Mernin to you too Fletch!!!*



coastermom said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY OFF to get ready for the day ...HAVE A NICE DAY ...AND WAKE UP !!!!!



*Same to you, Mary  *




JawsCPA said:


> Good Morning Gang!
> I have been at _lost at sea - a sea of tax returns!_
> HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY!  (see I'm so tired, I didn't even remember, will look for some green to wear today)
> Have a wonderful day.
> jennifer



*Jennifer - not much longer now......Have a great day! Don't worry about catching up, we know its busy for you right now  *




KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!
> It's really Wed. for me today because I only have a 3 day week!
> Catch you all laters....



*Later Gater - Have a great day!!!*



damo said:


> Morning crew.  Off to babysit!



*Morning damo - have a great one!!!*



t-and-a said:


> Mornin' Homies!
> Just droppin' in before work. Everyone have a GREAT day!



*Hey allison - hoping you get that 220 line finished by Tuesday night   Have a great day!!*



keishashadow said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day! ...i brought swag!*



*Hey Janet!!!!



*




keishashadow said:


> *spedometer turned over - 100 days for us *
> 
> 
> off to catch up








*100 days will fly by*




bubba's mom said:


> Happy Green Day everyone
> Off to work.....
> Hey Janet....my speedometer flipped too



*Hey Barb   
Have great Day - catch you later!!*



*To all the SAN Homies:​*


----------



## yankeepenny

week 5 standings

JAWS/AKDAR
SHARON
WWES/KY
TLINUS
RVGAL
LORIBELL
BUBBA GANG/ROSE P
T&A
YANKEE
MARCIEMI
KEISHA
DM
DAMO


----------



## AlexandNessa

Tammy, I know you asked why we prefer Disney Cruises.  Truth is we don't actually "prefer" it, but we do like it and have fun on Disney.  We'll cruise almost anything.  And Palo is the adult restaurant (reservation only ... you don't NEED to eat there), but that is 18 and up, not 21.  And, yes, we do like that DCL is one of the only cruise lines that enforces the adults-only sections of the ship.  We've cruised Holland America too and are going on Royal Caribbean this summer as well.  As long as a cruise line has suites and concierge, we'll try them.  I hope that doesn't sound snotty.  I just like larger rooms since cabins tend to be so small on cruise ships and I don't want to deal with the front desk, shore excursion desk, purser's office, etc.  I just want to pick up the phone and speak to the concierge and let her handle everything.  To be honest, Holland America does concierge MUCH, MUCH better than Disney and for a much more reasonable cost, although the suites are nicer on Disney.


Tricia, 2500 posts!  Woo-hoo!

Hi everyone!  Sorry this is such a horrible fly by.

I need to go eat some "dinner" then shower and go to bed so sorry I'm being abrupt.

Remember ... everyone is IRISH on St. Patrick's Day!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## loribell

Hi Jodie! Glad you posted the link. I will pop on over and fill it out. Hope you sleep well today!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-
Quick fly by....
Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!!
I'm not Irish, but we all are on this day, right?
I'm all Italian!!

Everything went fine with the Cub Scouts Blue and Gold luncheon yest. We were there way too long. From 10:30am til 4pm  
Had to help out doing balloons, decorations before the luncheon.  


Hope Mac checks in and says her goodbyes before she leaves for Hawaii.
I'll say goodbye now and have a safe trip, Mac   
When are you due back home here?

Haven't seen Marcie here in awhile, unless I overlooked her posts?

Hi to all!

Gotta run, got alot to do today. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> week 5 standings
> 
> JAWS/AKDAR
> SHARON
> WWES/KY
> *TLINUS*
> RVGAL
> LORIBELL
> BUBBA GANG/ROSE P
> T&A
> YANKEE
> MARCIEMI
> KEISHA
> DM
> DAMO



*shoulda been higher than this  .....but that is in another post 

thanks for the update penny  *


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *



*Morning Lawrence *


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Morning Lawrence *



*  *


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> Quick fly by....
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!!
> I'm not Irish, but we all are on this day, right?
> I'm all Italian!!



*DH is split 50/50 Mom is all Italian, Dad is all Irish  I have mostly Irish and Italian with a little English and Belgian in me...so that makes the kids a mutt  *



roseprincess said:


> Everything went fine with the Cub Scouts Blue and Gold luncheon yest. We were there way too long. From 10:30am til 4pm
> Had to help out doing balloons, decorations before the luncheon.



*sorry it was a long day - but it sounds like it was a great time *




roseprincess said:


> Hope Mac checks in and says her goodbyes before she leaves for Hawaii.
> I'll say goodbye now and have a safe trip, Mac
> When are you due back home here?



*I am sure mac will check in - otherwise she will be in a bit o'trouble * 

     



roseprincess said:


> Gotta run, got alot to do today. Have a good day everyone!



*I should be doing other stuff too.....  

Have a great day  *


----------



## marciemi

AlexandNessa said:


> We've cruised Holland America too and are going on Royal Caribbean this summer as well.  As long as a cruise line has suites and concierge, we'll try them.  I hope that doesn't sound snotty.  I just like larger rooms since cabins tend to be so small on cruise ships and I don't want to deal with the front desk, shore excursion desk, purser's office, etc.  I just want to pick up the phone and speak to the concierge and let her handle everything.  To be honest, Holland America does concierge MUCH, MUCH better than Disney and for a much more reasonable cost, although the suites are nicer on Disney.



I'll also recommend you try Celebrity some time.  Kind of a bit upscale from RCL.  My folks are on it right now for the second time.  They always did Holland, but tried Celebrity last time and really liked it.  You can do a normal cabin (even though that sounds not exactly like what you want) and upgrade to Concierge Class for about $100pp.  They did this last time and really thought it was worth it for all the reasons you mentioned, plus they got a lot of little things like robes in the room, hor douvres (sp?) each night in the early evening, preferential boarding and disembarking, etc.  Just a cheap way to do it.  Plus there seem to be a lot fewer kids than on RCL (or Disney  ) so you don't have as much trouble with kids where they aren't supposed to be.


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Haven't seen Marcie here in awhile, unless I overlooked her posts?




Sorry!  And it's only going to get worse!  We spent ALL day yesterday packing.  I have 4 overstuffed duffle bags (luckily ski stuff is light at least so weight isn't a problem, only room!).  Royce is out of town this week, so Matt drove him to the airport at 5am today so he could have the car!   

Eric is doing a major "History Day" project at a local college, that is due today so of course it was crunch time.  And of course, even though he has it all done (he created a website), he can't figure out how to get it onto the required CD's.  I emailed the teacher in charge yesterday, who replied this morning that "he was kind of busy this week and didn't know if he'd get a chance to help Eric".   Um, it's due to the college today?!  Don't know why there wasn't some "cushion" time.  So I took him in this morning and got him hooked up with the computer teacher who hopefully will be able to help him.  If not, hey, we can just skip spending a whole Saturday at the college doing history - not my favorite subject!

The rest of solo/ensemble went okay.  Eric did his snare drum solo, thought he did well, and got a 1 (best he could).  He did his tuba solo and thought he did great, as did his band teacher who was there.  Was hoping he'd make state for that (1*).  Ended up getting a 2 which surprised both of them.   His vibraphone solo, he thought he did terrible on ("that was the worst I've ever played it!"), and got a 1, so it all didn't make a lot of sense!

Stephen got a 1 on his highest level choir solo, which was awesome for him  because he's never done choir before this year, and has done band for 5 years and never even done a highest level (A) song, nor gotten a 1.  So now he's decided to stick with choir for another year, which he wasn't planning on before Saturday!  Matt's ensemble did qualify for state, so he'll be there for that when Eric goes for piano.

Kind of funny story - at the end of the day, we were looking at the results and counting up how many kids were going to state total for piano (4 incidentally).  Another lady was there, evidently doing the exact same thing.  Asked who she was and she was a piano teacher and accompanist.  Told her my son was one of the 4 and we talked about the song he played and his teacher etc.  About then, Matt walked over and she asked "Oh, is this him?" and turned to congratulate him.  Told her no.  Stephen and Eric walked over and she next turned to congratulate Stephen.  Again told her it wasn't him and pointed out Eric.  She said with a really confused look "HIM?"  She then asked him "Are you a freshman?" and he was like "No, 7th grade" and she was like  !  Just really funny - nope, not him, nope, not him!


----------



## marciemi

More quick summaries!  I'll do my best, but I really think next week I'm not going to have much internet access at all, let alone time!

Bad news is - while doing all my duffle bags, I got a scale down to weigh them.  Which means I had to weigh me too.  WOW!  That was just a big mistake.   So I think I need to be like everyone else and diet too.  I asked others to try the scale, hoping it was just off, but it evidently was just me.  

Funny story.  Stephen's been saying since last year that he wants to work at Dairy Queen.  (Evidently all the cool people work there).  Well, the last week or so, when we've driven by, they have a "Now Hiring" sign.  Saturday, since he was already dressed nicely for band, we recommended he go and fill out an application and just let them know he could start mid April (after his musical is over).  So he goes in, starts filling out the application, and one of his 2 best friend comes in for the same reason!   Neither of them had ever discussed it with one another - just coincidence that they came in at the same time!  Now of course he's like "Cool - we can work together!"

Our corned beef and cabbage soup turned out awesome on Saturday night.  We went out to a steak place last night to celebrate birthdays.  Tonight the boys have math team and we have piano so it'll be a crazy night.  AND they're predicting sleet/freezing rain and 3-5 inches of snow.  Yeah, just what I need!   Matt was supposed to drive to Math team to make life easier (I'd meet him there with Eric after piano), but I'm not letting him drive in that!

Well, back to packing.  Again - I'll try!  Thanks for thinking of me Rose!  Hope your dad is doing better (Last I remember reading he was out of the hospital at least, but I could have missed a lot!).  Good luck!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *Scottish by birth,*
> *British by law*​*HIGHLANDER by the grace of God​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Anon





KEWL




Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome everybody.....you guys are sweet.
> 
> gnite




We think you are too!
come back and play more here....





JawsCPA said:


> Good Morning Gang!
> 
> I have been at lost at sea - a sea of tax returns!
> 
> I see that you've moved on me and are already up to page 41.
> 
> I think I missed the last 10-20 pages of #2.  I left you on March 7, it is now March 17th.  The last 10 days are a blur!  Working round the clock to meet the corporate deadline which is today.  Don't know if I will be able to catch up or not.  Don't know if I have the strength to!
> 
> HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY!  (see I'm so tired, I didn't even remember, will look for some green to wear today)
> 
> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> jennifer



Wear ORANGE.....you'll be glad you did.
we missed you.




bubba's mom said:


> Happy Green Day everyone
> 
> Off to work.....
> 
> Hey Janet....my speedometer flipped too



WOO YOO............or Woo Hoo......




pixeegrl said:


> Monday morning UH! At least it's only a 4 day week! Then the kids start Spring Break and we're off to Busch Gardens-I hope it warms up! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!!!




have fun at busch!




AlexandNessa said:


> Hi, just a very, very quick check in.  I read 2 days ago, but then I got busy and the  DIS was slow, but I did want to say:
> 
> YOU CAN NOW MAKE YOUR MARCH MADNESS PICKS!
> 
> If you've created your entry, log in as you did before, and edit your entry to make your picks (double click on the team you think will win).  If you're feeling lazy, you can simply IMPORT your picks - you have your choice of All Top Seeds, All Bottom Seeds, or FOX Expert Picks!     Macraven, you are actually "Jodie" and you Imported Fox Picks.    I made my picks under the DIS SANS THREADERS name?  Don't ask.
> 
> If you haven't joined yet, but feel like joining, you can still do so here:
> 
> NCAA March Madness PRIVATE Fantasy League for us:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/col...rney/index.asp
> 
> Create your entry.
> 
> Then join an existing group.
> 
> Look for the group called "*DIS SAN THREADERS*."
> 
> The password to join our team is *Univers@l*
> 
> Make your picks between today and 3/20.





let me know how well i do in the contest.....




roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> Quick fly by....
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!!
> I'm not Irish, but we all are on this day, right?
> I'm all Italian!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Mac checks in and says her goodbyes before she leaves for Hawaii.
> I'll say goodbye now and have a safe trip, Mac
> When are you due back home here?




Hey Rose!  
I leave in the morning tuesday and should be home before noon on the 26th.
its a long long flight home..........and 5 hours difference.


my poor kids are mutts.
my mil is from Ireland and fil Wales.

the boys get their irish from them.

but not me......scottish, not irish



tlinus said:


> *DH is split 50/50 Mom is all Italian, Dad is all Irish  I have mostly Irish and Italian with a little English and Belgian in me...so that makes the kids a mutt  *
> 
> *I am sure mac will check in - otherwise she will be in a bit o'trouble *




i would not leave without saying buh bye to the homies here......





ok homies, i scanned through the last 6 pages i was behind and only addressed a few.

i over slept this morning and have a lot to do.

i got up about an hour ago and life is a mess here.
i have not
Packed
Done errands
Grocery store for boys
Laundry
Cleaned house
Etc.

but, i just printed out my boarding pass so that means i am going to the land of the hula dances now.



i'll be tied up most of the day but will come back to read and say good bye later.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - we'll miss 'ya, have tons of fun shaking that groove thang  
http://www.angelfire.com/journal/Respiratory/hula.gif 




marci -  your kids are keepers, u must be so proud. 

lori - in my experience, drs. always go the the cheapest, easiest fix; especially if you're on managed care/hmo (which i wasn't and hope to never be ).

i did manage to nearly cut off my stinkin hand this am cutting the stinkin cabbage...after 20 min of pressure it quite bleeding-sorta.  Getting ready to try & superglue it 

jodie thanks for the reminder! on my bucketlist - ha, was waiting for brackets....whatever will i do gonzoga & davidson facing each other


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> mac - we'll miss 'ya, have tons of fun shaking that groove thang
> http://www.angelfire.com/journal/Respiratory/hula.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marci -  your kids are keepers, u must be so proud.
> 
> lori - in my experience, drs. always go the the cheapest, easiest fix; especially if you're on managed care/hmo (which i wasn't and hope to never be ).
> 
> i did manage to nearly cut off my stinkin hand this am cutting the stinkin cabbage...after 20 min of pressure it quite bleeding-sorta.  Getting ready to try & superglue it
> 
> jodie thanks for the reminder! on my bucketlist - ha, was waiting for brackets....whatever will i do gonzoga & davidson facing each other



* Ouch are ya ok hope its not too deep of a cut *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> * Ouch are ya ok hope its not too deep of a cut *


 
i'm a wuss , it's a couple of inches long and my hand is feels like it's burning ...i guess i'll survive, worst case - could get one of those cool hooks like a pirate...arrrgh my kids might listen to then 

the sun is shining, all is right with the world!


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Hi, just a very, very quick check in. I read 2 days ago, but then I got busy and the DIS was slow, but I did want to say:
> 
> YOU CAN NOW MAKE YOUR MARCH MADNESS PICKS!
> 
> If you've created your entry, log in as you did before, and edit your entry to make your picks (double click on the team you think will win). If you're feeling lazy, you can simply IMPORT your picks - you have your choice of All Top Seeds, All Bottom Seeds, or FOX Expert Picks!  Macraven, you are actually "Jodie" and you Imported Fox Picks.  I made my picks under the DIS SANS THREADERS name? Don't ask.
> 
> If you haven't joined yet, but feel like joining, you can still do so here:
> 
> NCAA March Madness PRIVATE Fantasy League for us:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/col...rney/index.asp
> 
> Create your entry.
> 
> Then join an existing group.
> 
> Look for the group called "*DIS SAN THREADERS*."
> 
> The password to join our team is *Univers@l*
> 
> Make your picks between today and 3/20.


just bringing this forward, since i can't log on to the site...not sure what's up

anybody else have a problem?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I got my corned beef & cabbage in the crockpot this morning.    I have to say, it smells awful.     Evidentally there's something in the spice packed I don't like.     I hope it tastes better than it smells.*  

*What are you guys serving your Irish Soda Bread with?    A lot of people seem to serve it with butter & jam.     I was thinking I'd serve it plain w/ dinner, but I obviously have no idea what I'm doing.      We've never had that either.    What do you guys think?*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> don't know if this pic is allowed.....but here we go



*Great pic!   Thanks for sharing.   I can't wait for a new ride.     Hope it's not as rough as BTTF.*





KStarfish82 said:


> THF: I'm having a Disney wedding in either June or July of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Barb has to give me some hair tips and pics......




*The WDW weddings are beautiful.    Have you chosen a location yet?     I know you must be really excited already.

As a side note, My DS says that when he gets married he wants the ceremony to be held on the balcony at Hard Rock Cafe.     Naturally, I explained that what he wants won't matter much.*  





t-and-a said:


> It's in the treasure room on the left.



*Thanks for the tip.      I hope I can remember it on our next visit.     I'd love to see it. *





t-and-a said:


> The storm missed us completely and  it was a beautiful day today.



*I'm glad you dodged the bullet.*





wwessing said:


> It's lonely and scary in here all alone. . . .I'm gonna start going through all your stuff. . . . did you guys move and leave me here?



*While you're going through my stuff, would you mind cleaning up the mess a bit?* 





coastermom said:


> We had a crane come down in the city this weekend and it is really bad . I think 4 people are dead and well 4 are still missing . It kind of makes you think as we go into the city often with our kids and anything can happen .



*I read about that.   It's very sad & scary.*


----------



## yankeepenny

I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Before I forget.....  Janet, I started reading your cruise trip report, & had to stop.         My DH & I love crusing above all vacations.    Our DS doesn't like them at all.     We've decided no more cruises, until he's no longer vacationing with us.    We're both having serious withdrawals.     Your report made me want to cry.     I was showing my DH your pics as I read, & he thought I was subjecting him to cruel & unusual punishment too.

A couple comments on what I did read......    I'm glad you liked our beautiful city.    You should try driving over the Skyway Bridge.       We have a much bigger party area than Channelside.    Ybor City, connected to Channelside by Streetcar is like CW's much bigger, big brother.

Your family dresses up quite nicely.     I saw pics of the 1st two nights on the ship, & you all looked great. *


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, Penny!!!    
What will you be doing?


----------



## yankeepenny

A lot of companies now do the in house filing electronically.
I wil be doing that. I was involved with that at the last couple of places I worked at, they  switched to paperless systems.
It is modern, fast and efficient document storage.  
it is part time, which is what i wanted, and hopefully will become permanent after 6 months.


----------



## RVGal

Okay, so I have to tell you about my morning.  The reason why I was chasing my tail.  Joshua's class was having a "green party" today.  We were all supposed to donate green food.

I got a bug up my butt and decided to make these pot 'o gold cupcakes that came in my last Family Fun friggin email.  http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50057

Let me just say that the whole "rainbow made out of Airheads" was a gigantic PITA.  It took forever to cut those suckers in strips and then stick them together to form a rainbow.  I spent most of yesterday afternoon doing it while I was watching the race.

I made the cupcakes, tinted the frosting green, stuck the rainbows on them and a gold wrapped chocolate.  I was very proud of myself.  I even put one on a party plate and took a picture to show you guys what a good job I did.






Not bad huh?

I got up this morning and started making breakfast.  I looked at the cupcakes in my Tupperware saver and...






Yeah, the moisture in the frosting caused the Airheads to dissolve, I guess.  What a sticky mess.  I quick made the most pathetic looking Rice Krispie treats EVER...






The marshmallow stuff was dark green, but by the time I mixed it with the cereal it just looked sickly.  At that point, I didn't care and Joshua got to carry the snot colored treats to class.  He was fine with it and is happy that all the sticky goo cupcakes are all his to enjoy.  Whatever.

Next time I have a super mom thought, I'm just going to bang my head against the wall until it leaves.


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!

2 more days left of school!   

Looking forward to the weekend, don't know what I'm doing yet.....but it will be something.



Congrats Penny!!!!!!

Tricia:  Those are great treats!  Yum!

THF:  We are looking at the Yacht Club Gazebo and Ariel's for the Reception.  Undecided about the Dessert Party tho.


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to go Penny!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

Congrats on the job.......

how fun a disney wedding. always wanted one of those but i dont know enough ppl that would participate.


Happy green day everybody!!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good afternoon everyone!!!

Yearbook is practically done!!  Just one tech. problem but no biggie  

Tricia: Who cares about the color...the taste is what matters and I'm sure they were yummy!!  Your son should be quite hyper today though after a lot of school sweets!  To be honest, I probably would have eaten the cupcakes too!  They looked absolutely delicious even with melted rainbows.  I must say though, I was quite impressed with the Rainbows.  Definitely looks like it took a lot of time!

Penny:  CONGRATS & GOOD LUCK!!!   

As far as my sis's wedding goes...does anyone have a Minnie or Mickey costume??  Disney gets about $800 (i think around there) for a half hour with the characters!!  So, I repeat, anyone have a costume??   

Well, eating some dinner now...then off to teach swim lessons and aqua aerobics!  Oh, if only it were warm enough to be doing this outside instead of indoors 'sigh'


----------



## ky07

*I want a Universal wedding    *


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *I want a Universal wedding    *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Ever since I knew I was going to universal I have had the addiction to come online and learn and see more about the parks. I wake up thinking about how i need to come online LOL......
> 
> there is nothing to see anymore I dont think.
> I know what its like, but i cant help it ..........
> 
> Help!




 *You've come to the right place.     We're all about vacations around here.*  






damo said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of the new house, here they are
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/damoporto/new house/



*Beautiful home!*






macraven said:


> tomorrow, i post in orange all day long.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have errands to do.
> have not packed one item yet.
> 
> i still have tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> bbl



*Are you packed yet???*





coastermom said:


> Damo your house looks very nice. I have family and very dear friends who live in Myrtle Beach . What area of SC are you in? They all LOVE it in MB  . I wish I could go live there all year round but it is just too far for us to leave the family we have here.



*Myrtle Beach is great!   I can imagine you really miss those relatives & friends & need to visit often. * 





Metro West said:


> Evening all...just waiting for the NCAA Tournament Selection show to start!
> 
> March Madness is upon us yet again!



*My rant for the day....   I hate when they release the brackets.      They seem incapable of making each bracket equally difficult.     Some teams consistently have an easier road. * 





bubba's mom said:


> Hi Honey....I'm home......
> 
> Miss me???




*You been somewhere? 




j/k.... You know I luv ya.  *






bubba's mom said:


> .....working Saturdays...Actually, it didn't bother me till recently.  *I've been working Saturdays for at least 22 years...very 'normal' for me.*  Since the fall, Bubba has soccer activites on Saturday mornings...so, I try to arrange my schedule to attend...doesn't always work, and he understands, but I try   (Luckily Saturdays are my slowest day..... yeah, i said 'slowest'...dont' ask why...I don't know, but works for me!   )



*How's that possible?    You must have started working, when you were 2 or 3.*  




bubba's mom said:


> I'm guessing probably everyone....businesses, the congregation.... St. Pat's day is big partying....with Holy week and eating certain foods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the 'practicing' Catholics here will enlighten more.....



*Thanks for the explanation.    I suppose that could create a conflict.* 





> I believe it.  I always wonder how true that daytime talk stuff is.....anything for a buck...*but to go on national tv and claim to be a child molestor*...uh....no thanks!



*I know what you mean.     This guy lives in small town NC, where everyone pretty much knows everyone else.     I'm sure most people know he's never been in prison. *





> Now you have NO excuse for not visiting us on YOUR vacation



*I'll be visiting with you guys as we travel to & from our destination. * 





bubba's mom said:


> I can tell you the sole reason we choose DCL this time... Bubba.  DH & I did RCL (just the 2 of us) five years ago and wanted to do another cruise in the near future.  Figured Bubba would be about 9.5 at the time we'd go, so, we thought the best ship to keep a 9 yr old entertained would be DCL.  We liked that they had so much for the kids and we get a beeper when he wants to leave.  Also, the separate pools and Palo and beaches for adults....we thought, once in a lifetime.  He'll never be 9 again...so the next cruise we take will probably be Carnival or another line and we'll get a nicer room for half the money!   Oh, and did I mention I got the Disney Visa card in 2005 to start accumulating reward points toward Bubba's part of the cruise??  Only putting $147 out of our pocket for HIS part of the cruise....



*Makes sense!    Kenny's at the age where the kids activities don't appeal to him, & the adult only venues are off limits.    I'm sure that has a lot to do with why we wouldn't choose DCL.*






> Not regular bread...beer bread....different thing.  I actually have a beer bread mix here that I got from Tastefully Simple.  I think I have a spare if you want it.....I probably won't make the one i have, let alone TWO!  Not sure if you can use 'lite' beer...but, why not?  Lemme know if you want....



*Sure, I'll give it a try.     Thanks for the kind offer. * 





> Sounds interesting....when is it again?  Or rather, when is your review and pix?   If it's something to enjoy, have at it!  Hope your back 'holds out' long enough for you to enjoy it



*I'll have to learn how to post pics 1st.* 





RVGal said:


> It feels like spring here.  Brad had to get the tractor out and mow.



*Those pics are so great!    They remind me of riding the tractor with dad, when I was young.    It's such a thrill for the little ones. *





bubba's mom said:


> i see that dogwood tree in the background blooming....   Ours here barely have 'buds' on them



*Is that a Dogwood?    I couldn't tell.    Dogwoods are my favorite tree.*





> Tammie - She has a friend at a salon and they have her coming in there to do some. Also just letting her friends know about it. I know 3 different people that own  salons so I will be working something out with them to go in once every couple of weeks and having people sign up ahead of time for appointments. I am also going to try to work something out with our school system to go in and set up in the different buildings lounges so that the teachers can do it during their planning period and let the school have a percentage. Also will be checking in to setting up in the school my oldest daughter teaches at. It is amazing just telling people that you have it how quickly you pick up customers. My neighbors are already waiting for me to get my machine.



*Sounds like a money maker for sure.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> Miss damo...they are beautiful!  *Good to see color...everyone seems to go with 'light' colors in the south.*  You are doing a fabulous job furnishing it......



*That would be my house.     White walls & cream carpet.*





ky07 said:


> *Quick  by *



*Slow down Mr.   There's kids living in this neighborhood.*  





Metro West said:


> I got some great news tonight. My parents are coming down the end of April!



*It's so great that you're excited about they're visit.     I hope my DS feels the same, when I go knocking.*  





ky07 said:


> *Good night homies
> thinking of turning in early cause this sore throat thing is really aggervating plus pretty tired *



*Hope your feeling better today. *






wwessing said:


> Oh, dh painted my toenails last night



*I'm impressed!   Did he do a good job on them?*





t-and-a said:


> Well, DH got up not feeling well this morning.....we did finish the actual wiring, but we are running a bigger wire and plug-in for the buck-booster. DH has jury duty in the morning...maybe he will not get picked and will have it finished when I get off work tomorrow. My last day to tan is Tuesday and I will probably not go since Zack has a track meet--it would be nice to be able to tan in it Tuesday night.....




*Will I discover he finished the installation when I read further, or will he be stuck doing jury duty?*


----------



## wwessing

yankeepenny said:


> A lot of companies now do the in house filing electronically.
> I wil be doing that. I was involved with that at the last couple of places I worked at, they  switched to paperless systems.
> It is modern, fast and efficient document storage.
> it is part time, which is what i wanted, and hopefully will become permanent after 6 months.


----------



## wwessing

RVGal said:


> Okay, so I have to tell you about my morning.  The reason why I was chasing my tail.  Joshua's class was having a "green party" today.  We were all supposed to donate green food.
> 
> I got a bug up my butt and decided to make these pot 'o gold cupcakes that came in my last Family Fun friggin email.  http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50057
> 
> Let me just say that the whole "rainbow made out of Airheads" was a gigantic PITA.  It took forever to cut those suckers in strips and then stick them together to form a rainbow.  I spent most of yesterday afternoon doing it while I was watching the race.
> 
> I made the cupcakes, tinted the frosting green, stuck the rainbows on them and a gold wrapped chocolate.  I was very proud of myself.  I even put one on a party plate and took a picture to show you guys what a good job I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad huh?
> 
> I got up this morning and started making breakfast.  I looked at the cupcakes in my Tupperware saver and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the moisture in the frosting caused the Airheads to dissolve, I guess.  What a sticky mess.  I quick made the most pathetic looking Rice Krispie treats EVER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The marshmallow stuff was dark green, but by the time I mixed it with the cereal it just looked sickly.  At that point, I didn't care and Joshua got to carry the snot colored treats to class.  He was fine with it and is happy that all the sticky goo cupcakes are all his to enjoy.  Whatever.
> 
> Next time I have a super mom thought, I'm just going to bang my head against the wall until it leaves.




 







Ok. . .it's not funny about what happened to all your hard work. . .that's really not funny. . . but your STORY is  

I wonder if your ds told his classmates to enjoy their snot krispie treats


----------



## Sharon G

Penny - congrats on the job! Did you go thru a temp agency?  I've been looking in the paper for awhile, not a lot being advertised.

Damo - your house is gorgeous!  I'd be afraid of the gators eating your pup!

Tricia - When my kids were younger, we tried making a lot of stuff out of family fun magazine.  The recipes and crafts were not user friendly to say the least.  I would have cried when I saw the cupcakes this morning. Quick thinking on your part!
I'm so envious of your green grass. My DH would love to have that tractor.


----------



## wwessing

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm impressed!   Did he do a good job on them?*


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






super!

working on main street or one of the side streets?




yankeepenny said:


> A lot of companies now do the in house filing electronically.
> I wil be doing that. I was involved with that at the last couple of places I worked at, they  switched to paperless systems.
> It is modern, fast and efficient document storage.
> it is part time, which is what i wanted, and hopefully will become permanent after 6 months.




never mind my first response.
i just remembered it was jodie that wanted that 2nd job for the kitchen make over.



ky07 said:


> *I want a Universal wedding    *





tlinus said:


>




and for my next wedding #3, i'll go with the UO one.
a couple i know are doing their renewals at HHN at UO year after next..




tarheelmjfan said:


> *You've come to the right place.     We're all about vacations around here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you packed yet???*





um, i haven't packed yet.
but i did go buy more crossword puzzle magazines.
it's a 9.5 hour flight with no stops.....










i thought the cupcakes still looked great.
you should have sent them.
they are kindergarteners, what would they know....


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   about time somebody woke up & recognized how great u r!



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Before I forget..... Janet, I started reading your cruise trip report, & had to stop.  My DH & I love crusing above all vacations. Our DS doesn't like them at all.  We've decided no more cruises, until he's no longer vacationing with us. We're both having serious withdrawals.  Your report made me want to cry.  I was showing my DH your pics as I read, & he thought I was subjecting him to cruel & unusual punishment too.*


 
my DS would live on the ship if he could , glad you did/didn't enjoy the pics ; i still have more to go 

i lived in Tampa a few years as a child/pre-school; near Hillsborough State Park?all i remember is the drainage ditch across the street in front of the orange groves (full of gators ); the crawl space under the house (full of snakes ) and the swamp/woods behind the house where who knows what lurked...sounded like the rain forest @ night.  Still i'd move back in a minute after this winter, just somewhere less "natural".



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!!
> 
> Yearbook is practically done!! Just one tech. problem but no biggie
> 
> As far as my sis's wedding goes...does anyone have a Minnie or Mickey costume?? Disney gets about $800 (i think around there) for a half hour with the characters!! So, I repeat, anyone have a costume??


 
that is an undertaking, now off to the printer!
i have a minnie costume, wore it to MNSSHP & sweated my "tail" off

tricia - all rice krispie treats r a good thing


----------



## yankeepenny

Tricia needs a vacation. like NOW.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> lori - in my experience, drs. always go the the cheapest, easiest fix; especially if you're on managed care/hmo (which i wasn't and hope to never be ).
> 
> i did manage to nearly cut off my stinkin hand this am cutting the stinkin cabbage...after 20 min of pressure it quite bleeding-sorta.  Getting ready to try & superglue it



Thankfully we are not on an hmo. We have great insurance. 

I hope your hand is okay. Did you get the bleeding stopped? I knew that cabbage stuff was dangerous! 



keishashadow said:


> just bringing this forward, since i can't log on to the site...not sure what's up
> 
> anybody else have a problem?



I tried this morning and couldn't log in either.



yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





yankeepenny said:


> A lot of companies now do the in house filing electronically.
> I wil be doing that. I was involved with that at the last couple of places I worked at, they  switched to paperless systems.
> It is modern, fast and efficient document storage.
> it is part time, which is what i wanted, and hopefully will become permanent after 6 months.



Woo Hoo!!!!! Now good luck on it going permanent! 



RVGal said:


> Okay, so I have to tell you about my morning.  The reason why I was chasing my tail.  Joshua's class was having a "green party" today.  We were all supposed to donate green food.
> 
> I got a bug up my butt and decided to make these pot 'o gold cupcakes that came in my last Family Fun friggin email.  http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50057
> 
> Let me just say that the whole "rainbow made out of Airheads" was a gigantic PITA.  It took forever to cut those suckers in strips and then stick them together to form a rainbow.  I spent most of yesterday afternoon doing it while I was watching the race.
> 
> I made the cupcakes, tinted the frosting green, stuck the rainbows on them and a gold wrapped chocolate.  I was very proud of myself.  I even put one on a party plate and took a picture to show you guys what a good job I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad huh?
> 
> I got up this morning and started making breakfast.  I looked at the cupcakes in my Tupperware saver and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the moisture in the frosting caused the Airheads to dissolve, I guess.  What a sticky mess.  I quick made the most pathetic looking Rice Krispie treats EVER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The marshmallow stuff was dark green, but by the time I mixed it with the cereal it just looked sickly.  At that point, I didn't care and Joshua got to carry the snot colored treats to class.  He was fine with it and is happy that all the sticky goo cupcakes are all his to enjoy.  Whatever.
> 
> Next time I have a super mom thought, I'm just going to bang my head against the wall until it leaves.



Aww Tricia those were absolutely beautiful. I can not believe they pooped out on you.  You are one fabulous mommy! 

I think the rice crispy treats looked great too. 



KStarfish82 said:


> THF:  We are looking at the Yacht Club Gazebo and Ariel's for the Reception.  Undecided about the Dessert Party tho.



Oh boy! I have always wanted to get in past that locked gate at Ariel's! 



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> how fun a disney wedding. always wanted one of those but i dont know enough ppl that would participate.



Well leave that to us. We are crashing Katie's! 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Yearbook is practically done!!  Just one tech. problem but no biggie
> 
> As far as my sis's wedding goes...does anyone have a Minnie or Mickey costume??  Disney gets about $800 (i think around there) for a half hour with the characters!!  So, I repeat, anyone have a costume??
> 
> Well, eating some dinner now...then off to teach swim lessons and aqua aerobics!  Oh, if only it were warm enough to be doing this outside instead of indoors 'sigh'



 Almost done with the yearbook! 

I have heard those characters are very expensive to rent. 

Have fun with your classes. 



ky07 said:


> *I want a Universal wedding    *



    



macraven said:


> um, i haven't packed yet.
> but i did go buy more crossword puzzle magazines.
> it's a 9.5 hour flight with no stops.....
> 
> they are kindergarteners, what would they know....



You better get packed! Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Evening ALL & Happy St. Patrick's Day*

(I missed the morning roll call.)




RVGal said:


> 2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Can I yak or what?
> 
> Happy whatever the hell day it is.
> 
> I'm off to take corned beef to the dentist and boil Daniel.
> 
> No... wait... reverse that...
> 
> If I ever catch my tail today, I'll be back.



*Was Daniel done, when you go back from the corned beef's dentist appt?*  




pixeegrl said:


> Monday morning UH! At least it's only a 4 day week! Then the kids start Spring Break and we're off to Busch Gardens-I hope it warms up! Happy St. Patty's Day everyone!!!



*Sounds like fun!!!*





AlexandNessa said:


> Hi, just a very, very quick check in.  I read 2 days ago, but then I got busy and the  DIS was slow, but I did want to say:
> 
> YOU CAN NOW MAKE YOUR MARCH MADNESS PICKS!
> 
> If you've created your entry, log in as you did before, and edit your entry to make your picks (double click on the team you think will win).  If you're feeling lazy, you can simply IMPORT your picks - you have your choice of All Top Seeds, All Bottom Seeds, or FOX Expert Picks!     Macraven, you are actually "Jodie" and you Imported Fox Picks.    I made my picks under the DIS SANS THREADERS name?  Don't ask.
> 
> If you haven't joined yet, but feel like joining, you can still do so here:
> 
> NCAA March Madness PRIVATE Fantasy League for us:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/col...rney/index.asp
> 
> Create your entry.
> 
> Then join an existing group.
> 
> Look for the group called "*DIS SAN THREADERS*."
> 
> The password to join our team is *Univers@l*
> 
> Make your picks between today and 3/20.



*I'll fill out my brackets, when I get over my anger over the pairings. * 





AlexandNessa said:


> Tammy, I know you asked why we prefer Disney Cruises.  Truth is we don't actually "prefer" it, but we do like it and have fun on Disney.  We'll cruise almost anything.  And Palo is the adult restaurant (reservation only ... you don't NEED to eat there), but that is 18 and up, not 21.  And, yes, we do like that DCL is one of the only cruise lines that enforces the adults-only sections of the ship.  We've cruised Holland America too and are going on Royal Caribbean this summer as well.  As long as a cruise line has suites and concierge, we'll try them.  I hope that doesn't sound snotty.  I just like larger rooms since cabins tend to be so small on cruise ships and I don't want to deal with the front desk, shore excursion desk, purser's office, etc.  I just want to pick up the phone and speak to the concierge and let her handle everything.  To be honest, Holland America does concierge MUCH, MUCH better than Disney and for a much more reasonable cost, although the suites are nicer on Disney.



*I've decided that our particular circumstances are what makes DCL less attractive.   As I mentioned earlier, Kenny's at a bad age for DCL.     How's the food on DCL, BTW?   We look for good service, great food, & a nice atmosphere on cruises.*





tlinus said:


> *DH is split 50/50 Mom is all Italian, Dad is all Irish    I have mostly Irish and Italian with a little English and Belgian in me...so that makes the kids a mutt  *



*Your kids fit right in with all the other mutts in this pound we call America.* 






marciemi said:


> I'll also recommend you try Celebrity some time.  Kind of a bit upscale from RCL.  My folks are on it right now for the second time.  They always did Holland, but tried Celebrity last time and really liked it.  You can do a normal cabin (even though that sounds not exactly like what you want) and upgrade to Concierge Class for about $100pp.  They did this last time and really thought it was worth it for all the reasons you mentioned, plus they got a lot of little things like robes in the room, hor douvres (sp?) each night in the early evening, preferential boarding and disembarking, etc.  Just a cheap way to do it.  Plus there seem to be a lot fewer kids than on RCL (or Disney) so you don't have as much trouble with kids where they aren't supposed to be.



*Celebrity's our cruiseline of choice also.     Concierge Class rates vary by cruise.    Getting the upgrade to CC for $100pp is a great deal.    I do agree that it's worth the extra cost.     Also, Celebrity's suites come with a butler.*





keishashadow said:


> i did manage to nearly cut off my stinkin hand this am cutting the stinkin cabbage...after 20 min of pressure it quite bleeding-sorta.  Getting ready to try & superglue it



*Ahh.... superglue....   My quick fix for everything.*  





yankeepenny said:


> I GOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*   Great news Penny!!!*   





RVGal said:


> Okay, so I have to tell you about my morning.  The reason why I was chasing my tail.  Joshua's class was having a "green party" today.  We were all supposed to donate green food.
> 
> I got a bug up my butt and decided to make these pot 'o gold cupcakes that came in my last Family Fun friggin email.  http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=50057
> 
> Let me just say that the whole "rainbow made out of Airheads" was a gigantic PITA.  It took forever to cut those suckers in strips and then stick them together to form a rainbow.  I spent most of yesterday afternoon doing it while I was watching the race.
> 
> I made the cupcakes, tinted the frosting green, stuck the rainbows on them and a gold wrapped chocolate.  I was very proud of myself.  I even put one on a party plate and took a picture to show you guys what a good job I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad huh?
> 
> I got up this morning and started making breakfast.  I looked at the cupcakes in my Tupperware saver and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the moisture in the frosting caused the Airheads to dissolve, I guess.  What a sticky mess.  I quick made the most pathetic looking Rice Krispie treats EVER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The marshmallow stuff was dark green, but by the time I mixed it with the cereal it just looked sickly.  At that point, I didn't care and Joshua got to carry the snot colored treats to class.  He was fine with it and is happy that all the sticky goo cupcakes are all his to enjoy.  Whatever.
> 
> Next time I have a super mom thought, I'm just going to bang my head against the wall until it leaves.



*Your cupcakes & rice krispie treats look great.    Enjoy those super mom moments while you can.* 





KStarfish82 said:


> THF:  We are looking at the Yacht Club Gazebo and Ariel's for the Reception.  Undecided about the Dessert Party tho.



*If I were planning a Disney wedding the Dessert Party would be my 1st decision made.    Who cares what location you choose when you've got a dessert party to look forward to?*  





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> As far as my sis's wedding goes...does anyone have a Minnie or Mickey costume??  Disney gets about $800 (i think around there) for a half hour with the characters!!  So, I repeat, anyone have a costume??



*I agree!   That's pretty ridiculous!*


----------



## yankeepenny

hopefully there are no more school food parties for the year.

and hopefully, those d@mn cadbury eggs will go away!


----------



## damo

Sharon G said:


> Damo - your house is gorgeous!  I'd be afraid of the gators eating your pup!
> 
> .



Thanks!  The dog is not very quick and we don't go out the back with her, so she is safe!  She is such a big chicken anyways and won't leave our side.  There are so many pets down there and I haven't heard of anyone's being eaten yet, although I'm sure it does happen.  I would have preferred a gator free zone, but you can't have everything!


Congrats to Yankeepenny on the job!

Love those green goodies.  Ah the good old days of being a creative mom!


----------



## yankeepenny

Disney charges 800 for 30 minutes of a character in costume?

for 500, I would get naked and sing the national anthem. 


oh wait, that would be a bad thing.............


----------



## KStarfish82

yankeepenny said:


> Disney charges 800 for 30 minutes of a character in costume?
> 
> for 500, I would get naked and sing the national anthem.
> 
> 
> oh wait, that would be a bad thing.............



Well if I need a back up, I know who to call.......


----------



## coastermom

Congrats on the Job Penny .  Now what to do with the cash that will be rolling in ?? .... TRIP TO USF/IOA ... 


Got to get the kiddies off to bed soon and then mommy needs a big sleep tonight . I pulled out my back because I wanted to clean up some clothes and picked the basket up the wrong way ...  so this  is EVIL right now . I need some good pain meds and some sleep  . I should be fine in the morning . 

Be back later if not 

NIGHTY , NIGHT ..


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Is that a Dogwood?    I couldn't tell.    Dogwoods are my favorite tree.*



I honestly don't know what that tree is.  Our dogwoods haven't bloomed yet.  These trees are the first to flower every year.  I've been told they are some kind of pear tree... ornamental, not the fruit kind. 



wwessing said:


> Ok. . .it's not funny about what happened to all your hard work. . .that's really not funny. . . but your STORY is
> 
> I wonder if your ds told his classmates to enjoy their snot krispie treats



Oh, it IS funny.  Once I got past the WTH? moment this morning and discovered that we, thank heavens, had the makings for the snot krispies treats.   



Sharon G said:


> Tricia - When my kids were younger, we tried making a lot of stuff out of family fun magazine.  The recipes and crafts were not user friendly to say the least.  I would have cried when I saw the cupcakes this morning. Quick thinking on your part!
> I'm so envious of your green grass. My DH would love to have that tractor.



I have never fell for the Family Fun propoganda before, but I got suckered in this time.  They looked so cute and it seemed simple enough.  Couldn't they have mentioned to NOT put the rainbow on until ready to serve?  Couldn't they?  Disney is supposed to anticipate everything, aren't they?

Brad loves his tractor.  There is a country song "She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy".  Eh... maybe.  



macraven said:


> i thought the cupcakes still looked great.
> you should have sent them.
> they are kindergarteners, what would they know....



I came thisclose to sending them on anyway.   



keishashadow said:


> tricia - all rice krispie treats r a good thing



That is my "when in doubt" contribution of choice.  Most kids like them and very few have a problem with them.  Yeah, loads of sugar... but the "rice" kinda balances it out... right?   



yankeepenny said:


> Tricia needs a vacation. like NOW.



Are you offering?  I'll start packing...  



loribell said:


> Aww Tricia those were absolutely beautiful. I can not believe they pooped out on you.  You are one fabulous mommy!
> 
> I think the rice crispy treats looked great too.



   I should get credit for trying or something.  I think I've learned to just think smaller.   


I quoted a LOT more than these and now they are gone?   

Congrats on the job Penny!  Good luck on finishing the yearbook P-Fin!  Good Luck on picking your wedding date K-Fed!  And did I read that Lawrence and Tracie are getting married at Universal?   

I know there was more, but Dancing With the Stars is on.  Gotta go!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I honestly don't know what that tree is.  Our dogwoods haven't bloomed yet.  These trees are the first to flower every year.  I've been told they are some kind of pear tree... ornamental, not the fruit kind.



That would be a bradford pear. We have them here too and they are the only thing that have bloomed.




> I should get credit for trying or something.  I think I've learned to just think smaller.




You get tons of credit in my book! 



> I quoted a LOT more than these and now they are gone?
> 
> Congrats on the job Penny!  Good luck on finishing the yearbook P-Fin!  Good Luck on picking your wedding date K-Fed!  And did I read that Lawrence and Tracie are getting married at Universal?
> 
> I know there was more, but Dancing With the Stars is on.  Gotta go!



I am beginning to hate the new and improved dis! 

Wanted to watch Dancing With the Stars but Ally is watching Luck of the Irish & I have a major headache so I am just dissing. Think I will be heading to bed very soon.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Well, we just ate our Irish dinner.     It was pretty good, but there was some spice in the packet we didn't care for.     I can't figure out what it is.      I'll definitely make it again, but will skip the included season packet & add my own spices.     Tracie, thanks again for your guidance.   

I also made a Bailey's Irish cream bread pudding, well sort of.     We had some tequila we purchased in Mexico that is very similar to Bailey's, so I used that.     I thought it was good, but detected a slight coffee flavor.    My DH, the coffee lover, thought it was great. *





macraven said:


> um, i haven't packed yet.
> but i did go buy more crossword puzzle magazines.
> it's a 9.5 hour flight with no stops.....



*That's a start!      (9.5 hrs. non-stop   )    I'm so excited for you.    I know you'll have a great trip.      Stay safe!   We'll miss you. * 






keishashadow said:


> *my DS would live on the ship if he could* , glad you did/didn't enjoy the pics ; i still have more to go



*Lucky you!!!   I wish he'd rub off on my DS.* 




> i lived in Tampa a few years as a child/pre-school; near Hillsborough State Park?all i remember is the drainage ditch across the street in front of the orange groves (full of gators ); the crawl space under the house (full of snakes ) and the swamp/woods behind the house where who knows what lurked...sounded like the rain forest @ night.  Still i'd move back in a minute after this winter, just somewhere less "natural".



*There's not much "natural" FL left.    Although, they do try to preserve as much as possible.     They're just losing the battle.     Suburbia is encroaching, & empty land doesn't stay that way for long.* 




yankeepenny said:


> and hopefully, those d@mn cadbury eggs will go away!



*It's Robin Eggs for me.*  





damo said:


> Thanks!  The dog is not very quick and we don't go out the back with her, so she is safe!  She is such a big chicken anyways and won't leave our side.  There are so many pets down there and I haven't heard of anyone's being eaten yet, although I'm sure it does happen.  I would have preferred a gator free zone, but you can't have everything!
> 
> 
> Congrats to Yankeepenny on the job!
> 
> Love those green goodies.  Ah the good old days of being a creative mom!



*Dogs must be good at avoiding gators.    I've never heard of one being attacked either.     Gators really are lazy creatures.    They won't go out of their way in search of food.     You really have to accidentally happen upon one, & cause it to feel threatened for it to attack. *




coastermom said:


> Got to get the kiddies off to bed soon and then mommy needs a big sleep tonight . I pulled out my back because I wanted to clean up some clothes and picked the basket up the wrong way ...  so this  is EVIL right now . I need some good pain meds and some sleep  . I should be fine in the morning .



*I feel for you.      Hope you rest well & feel better tomorrow. *


----------



## yankeepenny

I just looked that site up that Tricia linked. I think she should get a free something from those people for all that work and all.  I woulda freaked if that happened to me.


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading off to bed...have a good night everyone!


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> just bringing this forward, since i can't log on to the site...not sure what's up
> 
> anybody else have a problem?



Does this link work?

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp

Sorry I really am going to try to catch up later!


----------



## marciemi

Tricia - just wanted to offer my condolences and let you know that the same thing happened to us.  It was for Stephen's birthday party - I'm guessing he was about 7.  He wanted a Pokemon theme (hey, it was cool back then!  ).  We decided to decorate all the cupcakes as Pokeballs.  A friend and I spent all afternoon decorating them with the spray icing and thin black icing to make all the detailed lines.  

Well unfortunately Stephen was a July baby.  And it was 90 degrees.  And we didn't have air conditioning in our last house.  I put them in the basement overnight before the party, but, similar to you, by the next day all those thin black lines were thick black ooze!   

However, not being a supermom like you, the kids were given them anyways and still survived!  Moral of the story being decorate immediately before the party or treat time I guess!  More power to you for being motivated enough to come up with something else!


----------



## KStarfish82

Ok Time for the Review on the Little Mermaid....

Got on the train at 11:25...Penn Station by 12:12.

Headed to Times Square.  Before we got there we looked at the Macy's windows.  I know spring is coming, but they may have taken it a little to literally....









































cont......


----------



## KStarfish82

Continued walking and saw the place where that bomb had gone off...






Went to McD's for lunch and decided to walk around Times Square because we had time....

Went to Hershey's Times Square and got so excited when I saw some of the fashions from Project Runway there!!!!    the show!


























About an hour before show time, we went over to the theater and waited for the doors to open.











cont....


----------



## loribell

AlexandNessa said:


> Does this link work?
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp
> 
> Sorry I really am going to try to catch up later!



Okay Jodie I guess I am just stupid, or maybe it is this headache. But I can not figure out how to get to our league or whatever it is called. Help me please!


Hi Marcie! 

Nite everyone.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Disney charges 800 for 30 minutes of a character in costume?
> 
> for 500, I would get naked and sing the national anthem.
> 
> 
> oh wait, that would be a bad thing.............






wow, i didn't know you could sing........... 
this i gotta hear !!


----------



## loribell

Katie lovin the trippie! I can't wait to read the rest. 



Mac I hope this is the most fabulous trip ever! Love ya!!!!


----------



## macraven

done packing........i think


now i have to sit up and wait for an overnight guest to get here.
he is a son of one of our friends in greenbay.

he needs a place to stay tonight and called us.
told him, sure, why not.

he'll hit the road at 5:30 in the morning.
he is going to NC for spring break.

college student.




once he is here, i'm going to bed.



consider this your buh bye homies from me.
i'll bring back sand for everyone.

i'll miss you all........


----------



## KStarfish82

Well we get to out seats and I gotta tell you, the place was FREEZING.

Got some pics of the lounge...











I snuck some pics of the stage before the play started..











Thats all the pics I could take...now for the review

SPOILERS....









I use my own little rating scale:  GOOD, GREAT, OUTSTANDING

I would rate this as a GREAT....Beauty and the Beast was OUTSTANDING



What I Liked:  

Scenes were very pretty
Cool effects between the ship scenes and ocean scenes
Great singing and casting  (Flounder was so cute)
Used heelies (is that what they are called to get around)
Colors were magnificent
Chef was awesome
Sebastian was good

What I Wasn't As Thrilled With:

Some of the new songs were a little dull
They cut down some of the key songs
Triton and Ursala are related!!!  (not in the movie)
Dance scene between Eric and Ariel was blah
I would have like to see more elaborate scenery
Changed how Ursala died and made Eric a wimp
I know the story so well that change didn't fly with me



LOVED every minute tho and loved the gift from the DF.  Glad I saw it!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

OK Barb....I finished my HW, can I go out tomorrow??


----------



## loribell

Katie I would not have liked the changes either. What were they thinking? Glad you had enjoyed your day.

Bye Mac!


----------



## KStarfish82

OK...glad that shutdown didn't happen when I was doing my review!


----------



## roseprincess

Mac- Have a great trip! We will miss you!!  

Tricia- Wow, I probably wouldn't be that productive of making the cupcakes and rice krispie bars. You did great, IMO  

K-Fish- enjoyed your pics   The Macy's pics were kinda funny to me and I enjoyed the Hershey project runway  
Glad you had a great time at Little Mermaid  
I haven't been to a real downtown musical(downtown Chicago, that is) in quite a long time. Tho our church services for Christmas and Easter at my church are pretty comparable to musicals,really  

Hi to all I didn't address  

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## AlexandNessa

loribell said:


> Okay Jodie I guess I am just stupid, or maybe it is this headache. But I can not figure out how to get to our league or whatever it is called. Help me please!
> 
> 
> Hi Marcie!
> 
> Nite everyone.




Hi Lori 

Don't feel obligated to participate!

But if you want to participate, go to this page:

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp

Then click on Create Entry/Add entry

Choose a screenname and your name; whatever you want.

On the Entry Confirmation Page, select  "create or join a group."

Then select "Join an Existing Group."

Group names go alphabetically, and you're looking for the DIS SAN THREADERS (you can type in "DIS" and search to find it easily).

Click on DIS SAN THREADERS.

It will ask for the password, which is Univers@l

You will see a list of names who are participating in our group.  Click on "View All" under the list of names for Group Rankings.

Now your name should be bold.  Click on your name, and the brackets should come up.

Then just fill in the brackets the way you want.  You can import your picks, or choose each team individually.  If you want to choose each team individually, simply double click on the team you think will win.  If you're not familiar with a team, you can click on the _*i*_  to the right of each team name for more info (strengths/weaknesses, record, etc).

Hope that works!  Savvy Annie just created a user name so I could go through this step-by-step, and it just worked for me at least.   

And, again, sorry, I will totally catch up later!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good morning!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning Fletch!




Mac, have a good trip!


----------



## JawsCPA

Morning Fletch and Katie.

Jodie - We love March Madness in our house.  In fact our beloved Mountaineers got a 7th seed.    I will try to figure out the fox sports thing tonight and get my picks in.  We also have a bracket pool at the office.

Hubby likes BBall so much, he will take off work Thursday/Friday for the first round, if someone good is playing during the day.  WVU plays at 9:40pm on Thursday night.  My guess is DH will take Friday off so he won't have to get up the next day.  I doubt I will even see the tipoff.  Looks like I will record the game and watch later.

This is Jr's spring break from school so he is off the whole week.  We let him stay home Monday by himself.  Last night he went to visit Gramps.  Amazingly, he has no sickness this week at all (must be 'cause there's no school!) 

TRICIA - those were amazing cupcakes.  You put alot of time in for your boys.   

Catch you later.

-Jennifer


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...be back later!


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> Disney charges 800 for 30 minutes of a character in costume?
> 
> for 500, I would get naked and sing the national anthem.
> 
> 
> oh wait, that would be a bad thing.............


 
u sell yourself short ms thang 

i say we both don a costume & head on down to be the entertainment gratis...

i've got mine already

warning...


choke alert ahead...


promise not to laff too hard, as i was carried away by the spirit of the moment (that's my story & i'm sticking to it)






funny thing is, i must've seen at least 20 other women wearing the same dress....hmmmph (note DS was the moe the bartender fr om the simpsons with light up flaming moe drink-the CMs luved it-said they didn't get to see many non-disney get ups 

kfed - thanx for sharing the pics, Ursula & Triton - who knew (are they related in the "biblical sense" or is it more of a 2nd cousin thing?) . IMO, Little Mermaid is the best show (not including fantasmic) in Disney!
i shall try the BB link again, stoopid hand still sore/black & blue now, hunt & peck method typing stinks


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Tricia - just wanted to offer my condolences and let you know that the same thing happened to us.  It was for Stephen's birthday party - I'm guessing he was about 7.  He wanted a Pokemon theme (hey, it was cool back then!  ).  We decided to decorate all the cupcakes as Pokeballs.  A friend and I spent all afternoon decorating them with the spray icing and thin black icing to make all the detailed lines.
> 
> Well unfortunately Stephen was a July baby.  And it was 90 degrees.  And we didn't have air conditioning in our last house.  I put them in the basement overnight before the party, but, similar to you, by the next day all those thin black lines were thick black ooze!
> 
> However, not being a supermom like you, the kids were given them anyways and still survived!  Moral of the story being decorate immediately before the party or treat time I guess!  More power to you for being motivated enough to come up with something else!



I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't see it coming.  I'm by no means a super mom.  If they had just looked bad and not been covered in sticky goo... I would have sent them on.  Like I said before, I came thisclose to sending them anyway.  I was thinking of making up a story about the sad, melted rainbow that the bad leprechaun lives under.   



AlexandNessa said:


> Does this link work?
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp
> 
> Sorry I really am going to try to catch up later!



I did mine!  I read the little information thing that Fox had for each team and tried to guess if a good defense would beat a good at free throws team or whatever.  I don't know what I'm doing (hence my team name) and I don't even know what the team uniform colors are, so I tried using their info.  We'll see.



macraven said:


> done packing........i think
> 
> 
> consider this your buh bye homies from me.
> i'll bring back sand for everyone.
> 
> i'll miss you all........



Have a fabulous trip Mac!!!  We'll miss you!!!



KStarfish82 said:


> I use my own little rating scale:  GOOD, GREAT, OUTSTANDING
> 
> I would rate this as a GREAT....Beauty and the Beast was OUTSTANDING
> 
> 
> 
> What I Liked:
> 
> Scenes were very pretty
> Cool effects between the ship scenes and ocean scenes
> Great singing and casting  (Flounder was so cute)
> *Used heelies* (is that what they are called to get around)
> Colors were magnificent
> Chef was awesome
> Sebastian was good
> 
> What I Wasn't As Thrilled With:
> 
> Some of the new songs were a little dull
> They cut down some of the key songs
> Triton and Ursala are related!!!  (not in the movie)
> Dance scene between Eric and Ariel was blah
> I would have like to see more elaborate scenery
> Changed how Ursala died and made Eric a wimp
> I know the story so well that change didn't fly with me
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED every minute tho and loved the gift from the DF.  Glad I saw it!!!



They allowed heeleys?  In a DISNEY production???  Haven't they read the anti-heeley threads on the DIS?

I'm glad you had a good time and it looks like a show that I would love to see.

Who convinced Macys that doing famous dresses in flowers was a good idea?



roseprincess said:


> Tricia- Wow, I probably wouldn't be that productive of making the cupcakes and rice krispie bars. You did great, IMO



Thanks Rose!  I hope thing are going well for your dad.  Does he seem to be improving?


----------



## damo

Oooh Mac, have a great trip!  Lotsa pictures please!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

guess my picks are in (hopefully, don't have 2 of them )


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!

Notice I did not say Good in front of that.....kinda grumpy. Jim got a promotion at work (that is good) , he now wears a shirt and tie (that is good also) , he may have to go to Las Vegas which could be good except the Summit meeting is April 28- May 2. Yup. The same frickin week as our vacation    I have to see if he is really going, then I will have to rearrange all of our plans to about 2 weeks (if not more) later  Don't want to do it earlier, becuase spring break is still going on.....but we shall see. Let me go back and ketchup now......grumbling with my coffee here.*


----------



## yankeepenny

Hey all. loved the photos of the play and Minnie Mouse!

No- I cannot sing. cannot even carry a tune. I was just offering to be nice and help defray costs. Then again, you dont wanna see me naked or singing.......

anyone coloring eggs ?

I did my picks yesterday. you can also do it on espn- we did it in the office pool . 
first prize is a million dollars.   

i bought a pork roast for Easter.


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies!
> 
> Notice I did not say Good in front of that.....kinda grumpy. Jim got a promotion at work (that is good) , he now wears a shirt and tie (that is good also) , he may have to go to Las Vegas which could be good except the Summit meeting is April 28- May 2. Yup. The same frickin week as our vacation    I have to see if he is really going, then I will have to rearrange all of our plans to about 2 weeks (if not more) later  Don't want to do it earlier, becuase spring break is still going on.....but we shall see. Let me go back and ketchup now......grumbling with my coffee here.*



*I don't blame ya I would be mad too.
Sounds like almost what happened to us cause a lady that works with my DW wanted the same vacation days and finally her boss told the other lady she asked first and plus we push back our vacation due to they didn't want anyone taking a vacation until school was out for atleast 3 weeks  *


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> Hey all. loved the photos of the play and Minnie Mouse!
> 
> No- I cannot sing. cannot even carry a tune. I was just offering to be nice and help defray costs. Then again, you dont wanna see me naked or singing.......
> 
> anyone coloring eggs ?
> 
> I did my picks yesterday. you can also do it on espn- we did it in the office pool .
> first prize is a million dollars.
> 
> i bought a pork roast for Easter.


 
i can't carry a tune either, have NEVER done karoke, even when drunk have enough of my wits about me 

i've got to go forth & gather some eggs...they were almost $2 a dozen @ WM yesterday ; think i'll head over to Sams & get the 2 doz of med size they sell, have to be cheaper.

hmm, pork roast sounds good...i've got the giant ham i purchased last week that DH needs to take a hack saw to in order to split it in half so i can freeze the rest. Also 2 turkeys bought, guess i can pare it down now that SIL is mia (hate to say it-i'm glad ).

tracie -  congrats and condolences (i guess); what's the odds of that happening to mess up the trip? stinks - hopefully, it'll all work out for you as well as st. L 

my guy is bidding on another job @ work, his dept is supposed to be fed to the wolves in a hush-hush sweatheart deal ; he's looking to jump ship before the other rats do . He should find out this week if bid was accepted or not. Back to the furnace , harder work; yet just 3 - 12 hour days & potential for OT.

i'm spending the day refereeing between ex & DS #2, dad cannot understand why he's out carousing all night on his days off...think it has something to do with being 21 if i had to take a guess


----------



## phamton

I need a favor from the homies.  I'm trying to find a post where someone posted about the print@home tickets.  They said they printed off enough copies so they could have a new one each day.  They took a new one each day and left the other tickets at the hotel.  The post may have been a recomendations and I may have been the one that recomended it or it could have been an actual event where someone was saying what they did.  I know this is rather vague as I'm not even sure if I posted it or someone else.  I'm not even sure on the time-frame of when it was posted but if this jogs someone's memory, can you steer me in the general direction?  (BTW, this is for research and not because me or anyone else did anything wrong.  Actually I think it's a great idea.)

I found lots of posts about making extra copies but none were about making one for each day and leaving the rest at the hotel so none were the exact post.

Thanks, guys for any help on jogging my memory.


----------



## mslclark

RVGal - I think the cupcakes still look cool!  I know how disapointing that is when you work so hard!

KStarfish - thanks for the pictures!  Those flower dresses are beautiful, but not too practical!  Cool pics at TLM too.

You know that guys talk way too much for me to keep up with what's going on! I just pop in whenever and throw in my 2 cents worth!  Have a great day!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I actually have some time off!  

Spring Break is in full force and the lines/hours are long. OT is great, driving home on auto-pilot isn't.


----------



## damo

phamton said:


> I need a favor from the homies.  I'm trying to find a post where someone posted about the print@home tickets.  They said they printed off enough copies so they could have a new one each day.  They took a new one each day and left the other tickets at the hotel.  The post may have been a recomendations and I may have been the one that recomended it or it could have been an actual event where someone was saying what they did.  I know this is rather vague as I'm not even sure if I posted it or someone else.  I'm not even sure on the time-frame of when it was posted but if this jogs someone's memory, can you steer me in the general direction?  (BTW, this is for research and not because me or anyone else did anything wrong.  Actually I think it's a great idea.)
> 
> I found lots of posts about making extra copies but none were about making one for each day and leaving the rest at the hotel so none were the exact post.
> 
> Thanks, guys for any help on jogging my memory.




This one?  You state, "If you're worried about the print at home getting wet, just make extra copies and use a new one each day you are there."



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1658800


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Spring Break is in full force and the lines/hours are long.


Good to know. The concert is gonna be slammed this weekend.


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the help Jodie. I got it done! Sorry you can't get  your's in now. 

In my post I originally said I had a massive headache. It came back and asked me not to use profanity! 

Janet - Loved the Minnie pic! Good luck to your dh. 

Tricai - I picked by team name. Specifically whether or not I have heard of them. 


Tracie - Congrats on DH's pll you romotion. Sorry about the potential vacation problems. I still think something is trying to tell you go when we are. 





mslclark said:


> You know that guys talk way too much for me to keep up with what's going on! I just pop in whenever and throw in my 2 cents worth!  Have a great day!



Good to see you. Stop by more often to add your two cents! 

DM - Glad you are getting a break.

Hi Todd, Penny, Rose, Lawrence, Barb, Bev, Damo and everyone else!


----------



## yankeepenny

Hey all!

Tomorrow is garbage day. Made that a lot smoother when I started labeling everything in the fridge with a sharpie indicating date opened.    But then again, I am the kind of person who thinks milk is old when you open it, and bread is bad after 5 days........

Saw quite a few robins this late afternoon. Spring arrives 148 am on thursday morning. we have gained soooo much daylight now, it is wonderfull. supposed to have rain/snow/rain all day wed into thursday morning. 2 inches here at the coast, and 6 inches elsewhere..... it will be a white Easter still, but not much snow left. 

my niece sent me an easter gift.......chocolate eggs 

egadds. overdosing again.

the Tibet situation bothers me. I wont get on a political stool here, just saying is all.


have you seen that Arthur C. Clarke died? God rest his soul.  


oh, so, who thinks Heather Mills deserved 50 million of Paul's money? not me. 


oh the nonsensical ravings of a lunatic mind...........


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Hi Todd


Hi Lori...hope you're doing well!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Thanks for the help Jodie. I got it done! Sorry you can't get  your's in now.
> 
> *In my post I originally said I had a massive headache. It came back and asked me not to use profanity*!



   

Well, having a massive headache can cause you to use profanity... I guess...


----------



## RVGal

Thank you everyone for commiserating with me over my cupcakes.  Another friend that I shared the pictures with told me they were artistic... like something Dali would have done.

Penny - I have Sharpie notes on 2 things in my fridge.  One jar of mayo and one tub of margarine.  They both say "LIZ" so that I will remember which ones to use when I cook for my MIL.

Also, do you think I should post a message on the cupcake recipe warning other unsuspecting people of the risk of rainbow meltage?

AND WHERE IS BARB?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Katie,
Great pics!    I'm not sure I'd look very good in daisies or sunflowers though.     Some of those Macy's dresses were kinda creepy.     Thanks for the review. 

Janet,
You make a cute Minnie Mouse.    Katie may need to get you under contract, before someone else does. *  





tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies!
> 
> Notice I did not say Good in front of that.....kinda grumpy. Jim got a promotion at work (that is good) , he now wears a shirt and tie (that is good also) , he may have to go to Las Vegas which could be good except the Summit meeting is April 28- May 2. Yup. The same frickin week as our vacation    I have to see if he is really going, then I will have to rearrange all of our plans to about 2 weeks (if not more) later  Don't want to do it earlier, becuase spring break is still going on.....but we shall see. Let me go back and ketchup now......grumbling with my coffee here.*



*I'd go for 2 weeks later to have more money.     Congrats to Jim!    Hope it works out the way you want.  * 





yankeepenny said:


> anyone coloring eggs ?



*I quit coloring eggs a few years ago.   Kenny never got into it for some reason.*  *How many did you color?    I used to enjoy creating my very own little masterpieces.*  





keishashadow said:


> my guy is bidding on another job @ work, his dept is supposed to be fed to the wolves in a hush-hush sweatheart deal ; he's looking to jump ship before the other rats do . He should find out this week if bid was accepted or not. Back to the furnace , harder work; yet just 3 - 12 hour days & potential for OT.



*Good luck to him!*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> I actually have some time off!
> 
> Spring Break is in full force and the lines/hours are long. OT is great, driving home on auto-pilot isn't.



*I was wondering where you'd been.    Do you like your job?*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

yankeepenny said:


> oh, *so, who thinks Heather Mills deserved 50 million of Paul's money? *not me.



*Heather Mills!!!    Her parents & siblings probably agree with her.     That's probably about it.

Paul should have known better than to fall for a gold digger w/ no pre-nup, so he pretty much got what he asked for.    She just doesn't deserve to get it.     Wouldn't it be great, if the judge gave her $100,000 & designated the rest for charity?*  





RVGal said:


> Also, do you think I should post a message on the cupcake recipe warning other unsuspecting people of the risk of rainbow meltage?



*I think that would be a very nice gesture.*


----------



## Metro West

Good night everyone...have a great evening!


----------



## phamton

damo said:


> This one?  You state, "If you're worried about the print at home getting wet, just make extra copies and use a new one each day you are there."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1658800


    Thanks Damo.  I found several like that but the one  am looking for was a specific post about someone who made 7 copies.  There was another post in that thread that I needed a date on so I was just hoping that someone remembered that specific post.


----------



## KStarfish82

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Heather Mills!!!    Her parents & siblings probably agree with her.     That's probably about it.
> 
> Paul should have known better than to fall for a gold digger w/ no pre-nup, so he pretty much got what he asked for.    She just doesn't deserve to get it.     Wouldn't it be great, if the judge gave her $100,000 & designated the rest for charity?*



I think the only people who should get that kind of money for anything are ones who cure cancer, AIDS, and other illnesses....





Post 700.....


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> Thank you everyone for commiserating with me over my cupcakes.  Another friend that I shared the pictures with told me they were artistic... like something Dali would have done.
> 
> 
> Also, do you think I should post a message on the cupcake recipe warning other unsuspecting people of the risk of rainbow meltage?
> 
> AND WHERE IS BARB?




here is a question...was it humid the day /night you made them? i swear it (the humidity) affects baking. and the topping , was it candy? humidity does affect that. i wonder if the company that issued the recipe shoulda said store in fridge ........ I would let them know on the site.  you went to effort to make them.   i just wish you coulda sent me one....but do you think Josh would have shared?


----------



## yankeepenny

spring in 28 hours.


----------



## bubba's mom

DM PLEASE PUSH THE EMERGENCY STOP BUTTON!!!! 



Sorry guys...you wouldn't believe the week I"m havin'....   I've read everything, but can't remember EVERYTHING to reply to.... Congrats Penny!  Sorry Tricia!  
That is what sticks out in my mind the most at 11:08pm  

I hope to ketchup tomorrow...but then again, best laid plans.....  

Anyhow...not dead (yet) still with ya's!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Barb!  Good to know your still with us!

TGI Wednesday!!!  6 blissful days of rest!

Definitely having Disney withdrawal.  Thank god I will be back in a month!  Don't know what it is, I guess because it seems to be all around me now and I just cannot wait!


----------



## damo

I guess I will turn out the lights and put the dog to bed.  Don't forget to brush your teeth and take your vitamins.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good Morning!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

HAPPY HUMP DAY!!![/SIZE]


G'mornin' Everyone!!!  9 periods to go until vacation!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone..... 

Ya know...I _don't _have any time off for the holiday   business as usual for me......    For those who do...have some fun and get some extra sleep for me...kay?  

Everyone enjoy yer day.... (hoping they cancel soccer practice cause of rain today   )...would give me time to ketchup tonite then! 

L8rs!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Be back later!


----------



## RVGal

Morning everyone.

It's chemo week for Carol and this particular kind of chemo gives her migraines.  She asked if I would come visit her this morning, so I am headed that way.

Before I forget... Penny, I made the rainbows out of Airheads.  Airheads are solid color candy... kinda like taffy with a sugar coating, for lack of a better description.  I'm sure somebody who does a lot of decorating would have known they would dissolve, but I sure didn't.

BBL


----------



## tlinus

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> 
> I'd go for 2 weeks later to have more money.     Congrats to Jim!    Hope it works out the way you want.  *


*

Things are going to be fine. we are looking at 5/27 to 6/3.......we are definately doing Vegas 




tarheelmjfan said:



I quit coloring eggs a few years ago.   Kenny never got into it for some reason.  How many did you color?    I used to enjoy creating my very own little masterpieces. 

Click to expand...


We love coloring eggs - even though the Easter Bunny only hides the plastic ones   Yeah - we are weirdos



tarheelmjfan said:



Heather Mills!!!    Her parents & siblings probably agree with her.     That's probably about it.

Paul should have known better than to fall for a gold digger w/ no pre-nup, so he pretty much got what he asked for.    She just doesn't deserve to get it.     Wouldn't it be great, if the judge gave her $100,000 & designated the rest for charity? 

Click to expand...


Paul was stupid - but I guess "LOooOOOoove"   will do that to you 




yankeepenny said:



			here is a question...was it humid the day /night you made them? i swear it (the humidity) affects baking. and the topping , was it candy? humidity does affect that. i wonder if the company that issued the recipe shoulda said store in fridge ........ I would let them know on the site.  you went to effort to make them.   i just wish you coulda sent me one....but do you think Josh would have shared?
		
Click to expand...


On the rare occasion I make/bake anything the container goes into the fridge uncovered overnight......especially when it is warmer/humid. I have to give Tricia all the credit in the world for even attempting those things - you remind me of my SIL - the one who did the Family Fun reindeer cupcakes at Christmas  



yankeepenny said:



			spring in 28 hours.
		
Click to expand...


    









bubba's mom said:



Morning everyone..... 

Click to expand...



Mornin' 







bubba's mom said:



			Ya know...I don't have any time off for the holiday   business as usual for me......    For those who do...have some fun and get some extra sleep for me...kay? 

Click to expand...


Just keep thinking about VACATION......VACATION.....VACATION!!!!



bubba's mom said:



			Everyone enjoy yer day.... (hoping they cancel soccer practice cause of rain today   )...would give me time to ketchup tonite then! 

L8rs!



Click to expand...


Here's hoping that the rain cancels the practice......we have Fbean baseball practice tonight - its inside so no cancelling it  




Metro West said:



Morning all! Be back later! 

Click to expand...




dolPhinlovEr83 said:



HAPPY HUMP DAY!!![/SIZE]
G'mornin' Everyone!!!  9 periods to go until vacation!!! 

Click to expand...





Motherfletcher said:



Good Morning!

Click to expand...



MORNING ALL!!!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's chemo week for Carol and this particular kind of chemo gives her migraines.  She asked if I would come visit her this morning, so I am headed that way.
> 
> Before I forget... Penny, I made the rainbows out of Airheads.  Airheads are solid color candy... kinda like taffy with a sugar coating, for lack of a better description.  I'm sure somebody who does a lot of decorating would have known they would dissolve, but I sure didn't.
> 
> BBL



  

good thoughts for Carol


----------



## keishashadow

Morning, have to do my darn state/local taxes today...groan



yankeepenny said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am the kind of person who thinks milk is old when you open it, and bread is bad after 5 days........
> 
> my niece sent me an easter gift.......chocolate eggs
> 
> the Tibet situation bothers me. I wont get on a political stool here, just saying is all.
> 
> have you seen that Arthur C. Clarke died? God rest his soul.
> 
> 
> oh, so, who thinks Heather Mills deserved 50 million of Paul's money? not me.
> 
> 
> oh the nonsensical ravings of a lunatic mind...........


 


tarheelmjfan said:


> *Heather Mills!!! Her parents & siblings probably agree with her. That's probably about it.*
> 
> *Paul should have known better than to fall for a gold digger w/ no pre-nup, so he pretty much got what he asked for. She just doesn't deserve to get it. Wouldn't it be great, if the judge gave her $100,000 & designated the rest for charity?*
> 
> *I think that would be a very nice gesture.*


 
no fool like an old fool, 

a fool and his money are soon parted,

when your net worth is a couple of billion $s it's just a drop in the pan imo

evidently, she is involved with several charities; so i hope there is a trickle down effect.

penny - tibet is getting crushed, not esp. fam. with the situation though & have no idea who Arthur is - will have to google if i remember lol

hi barb, bye barb, hope it rains buckets for you ; tennis canceled here tomorrow & today too i assume, we're getting nailed...chance of snow tomorrow & the weekend sigh.

tricia - buckets of luck for Carol!

tracie - take notes for me , i keep watching the hotel codes like a hawk lol

off to try & book AKV, day by day -ha!

bbl


----------



## coastermom

Ok did a quick read through and well not much ever sticks in my mind ...

One thing did though Gald to hear DH got a promotion but that means you aren't going to be at the HRH when we are Tracie ... .. Was looking forward to meeting some one from the DIS ... Oh well at least it is for a good reason . 

Went to work  yesterday at a JHS that is not in such a great area here . It was OK but first call as a sub in THREE WEEKS so I jumped on it . I am so behind on the  and really need to look for Dyeable shoes for my sisters wedding . We are going for dress fittings soon .  . I also need a really good set of undergarments to suck me in and make me look thinner ..  
I have no Idea  what I am going to do ..


Well we have hardley anything off for Easter . We are only off on Good Friday and then we have "Spring Break" off for Passover . Not that that is a bad thing but whenever we have Easter so early we never get the Monday after . Which would  nice for the people that have big families and have lots of people to visit on Sunday . 

Monday is the big day for my  dentist appointment . I am starting to get a little nervous  . I am wondering how bad it is going to  be I can't remember how it was last time as it was so long ago . Since I won't be able to eat someone reccomened the Ensure shakes ... Are they any good??  Anyone know ?? 



Tricia... I feel your pain with the cupcakes . I wonder if you could have made the rainbow another way ?? It is crazy for them not to tell you the airheads might melt like that . I would have tried to make the rainbows flat on top of the cupcake and told them to eat it that way .. BUT mother of the year for baking cupcakes I am not .  . I would rather bake 25  regular size cakes then 25 cupcakes and decorate them . 

Ok off to clean for the day and then some shopping to do . MY DS wants this thing called a FLAT BALL.. So I am off to Toys R US to find it . The Easter Bunny will bring it ...HOPEFULLY ..  

See everyone later.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies and big  to all my friends in the box*


----------



## RVGal

coastermom said:


> I also need a really good set of undergarments to suck me in and make me look thinner ..
> I have no Idea  what I am going to do ..



I'm not sure how much you have to suck in, but I absolutely love my Spanx.

They are good for those of us that are a size or so bigger than we want to be.  It removes the "mushroom cap" belly from my jeans and smooths everything.  They sell them at Nordstroms, but I ordered them directly from the website.  http://www.spanx.com/pls/enetrixp/!stmenu_template.main

What I use is called Higher Power and it fits from the bra line down to a few inches above the knee.  It doesn't slip, it is comfortable, and it works.  They are expensive, but I have tried the knock off brands and they don't stay put.

I don't know if that helps at all, but I have tried just about every girdle and/or control type undergarment there is out there and this is the only thing that I will actually wear.


----------



## yankeepenny

15.5 hours until spring


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> 15.5 hours until spring



*   Spring *


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> Saw quite a few robins this late afternoon. Spring arrives 148 am on thursday morning. we have gained soooo much daylight now, it is wonderfull. supposed to have rain/snow/rain all day wed into thursday morning. 2 inches here at the coast, and 6 inches elsewhere..... it will be a white Easter still, but not much snow left.
> 
> my niece sent me an easter gift.......chocolate eggs
> 
> egadds. overdosing again.
> 
> the Tibet situation bothers me. I wont get on a political stool here, just saying is all.
> 
> 
> have you seen that Arthur C. Clarke died? God rest his soul.
> 
> 
> oh, so, who thinks Heather Mills deserved 50 million of Paul's money? not me.
> 
> 
> oh the nonsensical ravings of a lunatic mind...........



So glad that winter is over and spring is here! 

That was very sweet of your niece. Try not to od to much! 

So sad what is going on in Tibet. 

Looks like Mr. Clark lived a nice long life. 

No Heather did not deserve that much money. But it is just a drop in the bucket or Paul as Janet said. Maybe she will do some good with it. 

Oh and Akky still colors eggs. She likes hiding them for us to find more than she likes hunting them herself.  



RVGal said:


> Also, do you think I should post a message on the cupcake recipe warning other unsuspecting people of the risk of rainbow meltage?



Yes, I think you should post a warning. That was a lot go work to just let them get ruined. 



KStarfish82 said:


> I think the only people who should get that kind of money for anything are ones who cure cancer, AIDS, and other illnesses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 700.....



Amen! 

Way to go on the posting! You sure talk a lot!  



bubba's mom said:


> DM PLEASE PUSH THE EMERGENCY STOP BUTTON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys...you wouldn't believe the week I"m havin'....   I've read everything, but can't remember EVERYTHING to reply to.... Congrats Penny!  Sorry Tricia!
> That is what sticks out in my mind the most at 11:08pm
> 
> I hope to ketchup tomorrow...but then again, best laid plans.....
> 
> Anyhow...not dead (yet) still with ya's!!!



I knew where you were. Sorry things are so incredibly busy for you.  



bubba's mom said:


> Morning everyone.....
> 
> Ya know...I _don't _have any time off for the holiday   business as usual for me......    For those who do...have some fun and get some extra sleep for me...kay?
> 
> Everyone enjoy yer day.... (hoping they cancel soccer practice cause of rain today   )...would give me time to ketchup tonite then!
> 
> L8rs!



Here's hoping for lots of rain so they cancel practice. 



RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It's chemo week for Carol and this particular kind of chemo gives her migraines.  She asked if I would come visit her this morning, so I am headed that way.
> 
> BBL



      For Carol & you! 



coastermom said:


> Monday is the big day for my  dentist appointment . I am starting to get a little nervous  . I am wondering how bad it is going to  be I can't remember how it was last time as it was so long ago . Since I won't be able to eat someone reccomened the Ensure shakes ... Are they any good?? Anyone know ??



Good luck with your appointment and don't worry about it. It will be fine. Don't know about the ensure shakes though. 



Morning everyone! 

Todd I am good. How bout you? 


See you all later.


----------



## yankeepenny

well, I am back on the hatefull bad parent list.
last night when i went to empty the cylinder trash container in the downstairs 1/2 bath, (it is next to litter box and where litter pee goes) the bag split open when i lifted it and went across the floor. i quickly vacummed it up and still the furball flew upstairs. well, just had to vaccuum again and now i am definetly on the stupid human list. 

should i just go out and ring the doorbell  and get him to stay upstairs all day?   that surely face is something else. and the yowls. sounds like a set of bagpipes run underneath a car.........


----------



## keishashadow

tricia - do Spanx run small?  checked them out before cruise & they looked positvely teeny on the hanger. I wound up buying 2 of those slip things that sorta do the same thing & also can double as a bra (tmi guys ) they were very comfy & didn't ride up, etc...mostly a smoothing effect to avoid lines, although i suppose u could go smaller for more control. Best of all they're pretty with lace accents 

wrote my check for local taxes , why dh's employer won't take the deduction is beyond me...i'm sure not dedicated enough to pay it quarterly...grump, grump, grumpy - that's me


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> well, I am back on the hatefull bad parent list.
> last night when i went to empty the cylinder trash container in the downstairs 1/2 bath, (it is next to litter box and where litter pee goes) the bag split open when i lifted it and went across the floor. i quickly vacummed it up and still the furball flew upstairs. well, just had to vaccuum again and now i am definetly on the stupid human list.
> 
> should i just go out and ring the doorbell  and get him to stay upstairs all day?   that surely face is something else. and the yowls. sounds like a set of bagpipes run underneath a car.........



Well at least your thoughts are BAD! Ringing the doorbell? Bad mommy! What is it with cats and vacuums? My inlaws cat hides all day & night after it has been run. 



keishashadow said:


> wrote my check for local taxes , why dh's employer won't take the deduction is beyond me...i'm sure not dedicated enough to pay it quarterly...grump, grump, grumpy - that's me



Good question! don't blame you for being grumpy.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Katie,
Speaking of hair.....    I meant to offer a suggestion.     The one complaint I hear most from brides is that they didn't like their hair.    My suggestion would be to find the style you want & make Patty, Mom, or someone practice, practice, practice, until they're able to do what you want.    It's not that hard to fix long hair.    I do my own in different styles for formal occasions.  If I can do my own, they can do yours.     Trusting someone you barely know with your wedding day hair could turn out ugly, especially if they're in a hurry. * 

*Jodie,
I filled out my brackets yesterday, but may tweak it a bit today.*  





KStarfish82 said:


> I think the only people who should get that kind of money for anything are ones who cure cancer, AIDS, and other illnesses....



*I agree!*  




bubba's mom said:


> DM PLEASE PUSH THE EMERGENCY STOP BUTTON!!!!



*You should get DM to loan you that button.      Hope to see you on here later. *





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> G'mornin' Everyone!!!  9 periods to go until vacation!!!



*Have a fun vacation!*  





bubba's mom said:


> Ya know...I _don't _have any time off for the holiday   business as usual for me......    For those who do...have some fun and get some extra sleep for me...kay?



*That stinks!   Kenneth has to work Sunday.    That's just wrong.*  





Metro West said:


> Morning all! Be back later!



 





RVGal said:


> It's chemo week for Carol and this particular kind of chemo gives her migraines.  She asked if I would come visit her this morning, so I am headed that way.



*Tell Carol my heart goes out to her, & we're thinking about her. * 





tlinus said:


> *Things are going to be fine. we are looking at 5/27 to 6/3.......we are definately doing Vegas *



*Vegas & Universal....    * *I can't wait to hear about your trip to Vegas.   It's been 15 yrs, since I went.  *





keishashadow said:


> when your net worth is a couple of billion $s it's just a drop in the pan imo



*So true!   It's hard for paupers like me to put that much money into context. * 




> off to try & book AKV, day by day -ha!



*Good luck!*  





ky07 said:


> *Good morning Homies and big  to all my friends in the box*









coastermom said:


> *Well we have hardley anything off for Easter .* We are only off on Good Friday and then we have "Spring Break" off for Passover . Not that that is a bad thing but whenever we have Easter so early we never get the Monday after . Which would  nice for the people that have big families and have lots of people to visit on Sunday .



*Same here.    We get off Good Friday, then again Apr. 7th - 11th.*





> Monday is the big day for my  dentist appointment . I am starting to get a little nervous  . I am wondering how bad it is going to  be I can't remember how it was last time as it was so long ago . Since I won't be able to eat someone reccomened the Ensure shakes ... Are they any good??  Anyone know ??



*Try not to worry too much about it.      Sorry, I've never tried Ensure. *





RVGal said:


> I'm not sure how much you have to suck in, but I absolutely love my Spanx.
> 
> They are good for those of us that are a size or so bigger than we want to be.  It removes the "mushroom cap" belly from my jeans and smooths everything.  They sell them at Nordstroms, but I ordered them directly from the website.  http://www.spanx.com/pls/enetrixp/!stmenu_template.main
> 
> What I use is called Higher Power and it fits from the bra line down to a few inches above the knee.  It doesn't slip, it is comfortable, and it works.  They are expensive, but I have tried the knock off brands and they don't stay put.
> 
> I don't know if that helps at all, but I have tried just about every girdle and/or control type undergarment there is out there and this is the only thing that I will actually wear.



*I have a couple things similar to that I got at Dillards.    I'm not sure what brand they are.    They were expensive though.    I never wear them.     Obviously, I should have gotten Spanx.*





yankeepenny said:


> 15.5 hours until spring



*Penny, if I didn't know better, I'd think you're excited about the arrival of spring?* 

*Hey, Lori & anyone else I missed.*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I was wondering where you'd been.    Do you like your job?*


Yes. It's at a fun location.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> DM PLEASE PUSH THE EMERGENCY STOP BUTTON!!!!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia - do Spanx run small?  checked them out before cruise & they looked positvely teeny on the hanger. I wound up buying 2 of those slip things that sorta do the same thing & also can double as a bra (tmi guys ) they were very comfy & didn't ride up, etc...mostly a smoothing effect to avoid lines, although i suppose u could go smaller for more control. Best of all they're pretty with lace accents



I was honest about my measurements and ordered the size they told me I needed.  It removes all the lumpy parts and you don't get the flab showing up anywhere else (unless it is being pushed into my chest, which is fine with me).  I would not try to go a size smaller.  For me, if it isn't comfortable, I'm not going to wear it.  I think I'd feel like a snausage if I went smaller.



yankeepenny said:


> well, I am back on the hatefull bad parent list.
> last night when i went to empty the cylinder trash container in the downstairs 1/2 bath, (it is next to litter box and where litter pee goes) the bag split open when i lifted it and went across the floor. i quickly vacummed it up and still the furball flew upstairs. well, just had to vaccuum again and now i am definetly on the stupid human list.
> 
> should i just go out and ring the doorbell  and get him to stay upstairs all day?   that surely face is something else. and the yowls. sounds like a set of bagpipes run underneath a car.........



I've never heard bagpipes run underneath a car, but that certainly doesn't seem like that would be a pleasant sound.  You are a good kitty mommy.   



tarheelmjfan said:


> * I have a couple things similar to that I got at Dillards.    I'm not sure what brand they are.    They were expensive though.    I never wear them.     Obviously, I should have gotten Spanx.*


*

Honestly, I've told the stories here about wearing control undergarments out and then slipping into a bathroom and taking them off and throwing them away before the night was over.  I can't stand to be uncomfortable.  It just isn't worth it.  I do, however, love my Spanx.  I don't wear them all the time, just when I have on a particular outfit that needs help.


I'm getting some cleaning done guys, but I'm starting to panic a little at the list of things I still need to do!

Hey Todd, Lawrence, Lori, DM, Damo, Tracie... and anybody else that checked in this morning.  I'm freaking out a little over here! *


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> I was honest about my measurements and ordered the size they told me I needed.  It removes all the lumpy parts and you don't get the flab showing up anywhere else (unless it is being pushed into my chest, which is fine with me).  I would not try to go a size smaller.  For me, if it isn't comfortable, I'm not going to wear it.  I think I'd feel like a snausage if I went smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard bagpipes run underneath a car, but that certainly doesn't seem like that would be a pleasant sound.  You are a good kitty mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I've told the stories here about wearing control undergarments out and then slipping into a bathroom and taking them off and throwing them away before the night was over.  I can't stand to be uncomfortable.  It just isn't worth it.  I do, however, love my Spanx.  I don't wear them all the time, just when I have on a particular outfit that needs help.
> 
> 
> I'm getting some cleaning done guys, but I'm starting to panic a little at the list of things I still need to do!
> 
> Hey Todd, Lawrence, Lori, DM, Damo, Tracie... and anybody else that checked in this morning.  I'm freaking out a little over here!


*Hey Tricia   *


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes. It's at a fun location.



Lots of excitement these days.  Must be a fun place to work right now.


----------



## keishashadow

snausages - my pooches luvs them (they even smell good) 

i'd like to have the change paul mc cartney leaves in his trousers...or perhaps sir paul is like the royals and doesn't carry money they have people for that 

mary - they're quite yucky, MIL refused to drink the very pricey stuff her dr insisted we purchase (couldn't understand why she wasn't gaining weight, found out she was dumping it down the drain).  I'd look into a good multi vitamin & perhaps protein powder stuff you can get @ GNCdump it in a milk shake .  (actually, i'd like to wire my mouth shut for a few weeks, probably the only way i'd stop stuffing it ), good luck!

tv not on the truck (maybe tomorrow they say), as lori said best buy sux


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Todd I am good. How bout you?


I'm doing well Lori...the weather seems to have turned the corner....finally!



the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes. It's at a fun location.


Cool...glad it's working out for you.



RVGal said:


> Hey Todd... and anybody else that checked in this morning.  I'm freaking out a little over here!


Why are you freaking out Tricia?


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I'm getting some cleaning done guys, but I'm starting to panic a little at the list of things I still need to do!
> 
> Hey Todd, Lawrence, Lori, DM, Damo, Tracie... and anybody else that checked in this morning.  I'm freaking out a little over here!



Hey it is clean enough! Go rest. If they don't like it tell em to clean it themselves. Makes my life much less stressful. 



keishashadow said:


> i'd like to have the change paul mc cartney leaves in his trousers...or perhaps sir paul is like the royals and doesn't carry money they have people for that
> 
> tv not on the truck (maybe tomorrow they say), as lori said best buy sux



Can you have Paul's people call  my people? 

Best Buy sux big time! 



Metro West said:


> I'm doing well Lori...the weather seems to have turned the corner....finally!



I think it has the corner here too. Now we just have to hope or a quiet spring storm season.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> I think it has the corner here too. Now we just have to hope or a quiet spring storm season.


The weather looks awesome for this weekend...low to mid 80's during the day and upper 50's to low 60's at night.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Katie,
> Speaking of hair.....    I meant to offer a suggestion.     The one complaint I hear most from brides is that they didn't like their hair.    My suggestion would be to find the style you want & make Patty, Mom, or someone practice, practice, practice, until they're able to do what you want.    It's not that hard to fix long hair.    I do my own in different styles for formal occasions.  If I can do my own, they can do yours.     Trusting someone you barely know with your wedding day hair could turn out ugly, especially if they're in a hurry. *
> 
> Geez!  I have to dress up as a character and do hair???   Being MOH is harder than I thought!!
> 
> 
> *Have a fun vacation!*
> 
> Thanks!  It's only to PA, but at least it's away and no work!!


----------



## Metro West

I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.

Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story


----------



## KStarfish82

No way Patty is touching my hair!


----------



## yankeepenny

8 hours until spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Geez!  I have to dress up as a character and do hair???   Being MOH is harder than I thought!!



I can't wait to see that Minnie MOH dress!  




> Thanks!  It's only to PA, but at least it's away and no work!!



No work and getting away makes a very nice vacation. 



Metro West said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.
> 
> Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story



Sure glad I had already decided no more flying for us. 

Isn't it about time our politicians do something about gas prices????? Ya know they say this "mini" recession will be over with in May!  What a joke. 



KStarfish82 said:


> No way Patty is touching my hair!



Well since we are crashing the wedding why don't you have Barb do your hair? And don't you trust Patty???????


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> 8 hours until spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spring has almost Sprung! You aren't excited, are ya?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.
> 
> Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story


 
I just flew Delta this part Sept! Though I'm sure I'll be using American and/or Frontier for my primary flying needs.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> Lots of excitement these days.  Must be a fun place to work right now.




With Simpsons opening soon, HP in the works, and the new coaster in the works, there's a lot of  going on...


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.
> 
> Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story



*Hope it doesn't but doesn't mention my area and if it does hope they give me a refund and plenty of time to find another flight  *


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Cool...glad it's working out for you.


Thank you, grasshopper. For that, you can have a(n) FOTL access...if you can find me.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

yankeepenny said:


> 8 hours until spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Equinoxes rock!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.
> 
> Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story


 
thanks for posting, we've never flown Delta out of PIT because of weird connections thru Cincinnati , as i recall they've always been the highest too...guess it's hard for them to compete with AT & SW.

we always flew United or USAir, however; they screwed over PIT royally as to hub issues/concessions (in the form of our taxes) & unfair labor practices...many started to boycott them up in my neck of the woods. 

i'm worried that SW will really jack their rates in the next release or that the airlines will start adding fuel surcharges to tix already purchased via the cruise lines...wonder if that's legit? 

whatever, if we have to cut down to 1 trip a year to FLA, so be it...no way am i going to drive 22 hours; that ship has sailed


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> Thank you, grasshopper. For that, you can have a(n) FOTL access...if you can find me.


 
 i wonder if all the other TMs are getting sick of being asked:

"are you The Dark Marauder" 

sooooooooo, didja ever respond?   Are you lurking near Twister or Cat in the Hat?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

There is a new Guitar Hero coming out for the Nintendo DS. It looks spiffy.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> i wonder if all the other TMs are getting sick of being asked:
> 
> "are you The Dark Marauder"
> 
> sooooooooo, didja ever respond?   Are you lurking near Twister or Cat in the Hat?


That would be what I call "doing it wrong."  

And I'm not lurking near either of those, though I did lurk in those areas before (both Cat and ROTM)


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> There is a new Guitar Hero coming out for the Nintendo DS. It looks spiffy.



Well I bet you I will be having to buy one of those for Ally. 

Still ducking the questions as to the job location I see! 

Where is your massage faq link in your siggie?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The link is dead, as I never had the chance to work on the site. I found working on the site unfulfilling. D'oh!


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> The link is dead, as I never had the chance to work on the site. I found working on the site unfulfilling. D'oh!



Oh man! That sux.


----------



## keishashadow

the Dark Marauder said:


> That would be what I call "doing it wrong."
> 
> And I'm not lurking near either of those, though I did lurk in those areas before (both Cat and ROTM)


 
Him, paid lurking gig...sounds fun ; until you get an obnoxious tourist in your face for the 5 time in a day I suppose.  How do u rise above it?  I wanna smack down some peeps I see "acting out" in the parks...guess that wouldn't play out well afterall.

the only song i finished on Guitar Hero was the Alice Cooper one (schools out? as i recall ).  Rock band was fun...even i could hit the notes in an off-key sorta way,  until DSs Xbox 360 bit the dust.  Now it's just taking up space, i'm going to sell it to gamestop if he doesn't soon.  

i'm still disturbed it's going to snow here tomorrow, i'm out of rock salt - again.

found out today via a note brought home that jr is making up snow day(s) over the Easter holiday too, evidently they're not sure if it'll just be tomorrow, or Friday & Monday too...just ducky that they decided to finally let us know and to think that the adminstration has PHDs in education.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> i'm still disturbed it's going to snow here tomorrow, i'm out of rock salt - again.
> 
> found out today via a note brought home that jr is making up snow day(s) over the Easter holiday too, evidently they're not sure if it'll just be tomorrow, or Friday & Monday too...just ducky that they decided to finally let us know and to think that the adminstration has PHDs in education.



I won't tell you that Mikey just came in complaining about it being hot outside!  Sorry you have more of that crap on the way. You guys need to move south.


I would be fuming. There is no excuse for not letting the kids & parents know about the make up days sooner. Our school did that to us in Dec. of 06 when we went to Disney for Christmas. Not that it made any difference to me. I enjoyed it when the hs called to double check on Mikey not being there and I told them we were walking in to the MK as we were speaking!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes. It's at a fun location.



*Awesome! * 





Metro West said:


> the weather seems to have turned the corner....*finally*!



*My thoughts exactly*. 





loribell said:


> Can you have Paul's people call  my people?



*Can I share your people? * 





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Thanks!  It's only to PA, but at least it's away and no work!!



*I'd take a vacation to PA right about now.     Have a great time!*





KStarfish82 said:


> No way Patty is touching my hair!



*Oh well, it was a thought. * 





loribell said:


> *Isn't it about time our politicians do something *about gas prices????? Ya know they say this "mini" recession will be over with in May!  What a joke.



   

*Wait.... that was supposed to be funny right?*  





ky07 said:


> *Hope it doesn't but doesn't mention my area and if it does hope they give me a refund and plenty of time to find another flight  *



*I'd call often, until I was satisfied they weren't dropping my flights.    Don't wait for them to contact you.     Airlines are famous for changing things last minute & not informing the customer.       Unfortunately, Delta is the worse for that, in our experience. * 




keishashadow said:


> i'm still disturbed it's going to snow here tomorrow, i'm out of rock salt - again.



*Stay warm.    I'll send some sun your way.* 





> found out today via a note brought home that jr is making up snow day(s) over the Easter holiday too, evidently they're not sure if it'll just be tomorrow, or Friday & Monday too...just ducky that they decided to finally let us know and to think that the adminstration has PHDs in education.



*How can they not know?      This isn't the weekend for last minute changes to school schedules.*


----------



## RVGal

Exciting news people.  I have a floor!  Yes, I was beginning to wonder, since I hadn't seen it in a few weeks, but it DOES still exist!

I hauled out mucho crap from both of the boys rooms and the living room.  I still need to clean the bathrooms and the kitchen, but I've made good progress today.

Maybe my panic level has dropped... slightly...


----------



## wwessing

Shout out to all you tanners and Barb. . . . help!

Ok. . . I need to buy lotion.  I know it needs to have bronzers and I want a non-tingle.  I've been looking at what is available and it's overwhelming and I don't know where to start, really.

I think, from my research, I've got a brand in mind.  Designer Skin seems to have a huge line of product, but I read their mission statement and about alot of different products and like what they say.  This line seems to be all about skin care and blah, blah, blah.

So, what do all you tanners out there use??  What do you know about Designer Skin and, more specifically, Neurotic by Designer Skin??  Also, what the heck is DHA and why is it a problem??  I read, likely more than I should have, but saw DHA described as "a hassle" or "problem".  If that's so, why is it in so many lotions and what the heck does it do??  Cause streaking?  Also, what is CoQ10??  What should I be looking for besides a product with bronzer?  I have low tanning IQ


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Can I share your people? *



You betcha! 



> *Wait.... that was supposed to be funny right?*



Well yeah but you are completely right. It is laughable. 




> *I'd call often, until I was satisfied they weren't dropping my flights.    Don't wait for them to contact you.     Airlines are famous for changing things last minute & not informing the customer.       Unfortunately, Delta is the worse for that, in our experience. *



I agree. I you are flying Delta you need to stay on them. 



RVGal said:


> Exciting news people.  I have a floor!  Yes, I was beginning to wonder, since I hadn't seen it in a few weeks, but it DOES still exist!
> 
> I hauled out mucho crap from both of the boys rooms and the living room.  I still need to clean the bathrooms and the kitchen, but I've made good progress today.
> 
> Maybe my panic level has dropped... slightly...



Well I am glad your panic level has dropped. I still say leave it!


----------



## yankeepenny

i have tanned for several years and know nothing about 
those tanning enhancement products. sorry, cannot help.


why are you panicing Tricia?


DM, can you give another hint about your work?


Loribell, what is the temp there today?


----------



## yankeepenny

3 hours 50 minutes until spring


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> Loribell, what is the temp there today?



Well it is currently 61. I figure the high was about 67 or so. Can you imagine him saying it was hot today? Crazy kid.


----------



## Metro West

Right now in Orlando...it's a balmy 79 degrees under clear skies and a nice breeze blowing. 


Well gang...time for bed. Have a nice evening and a great Thursday!


----------



## KStarfish82

Metro West said:


> Right now in Orlando...it's a balmy 79 degrees under clear skies and a nice breeze blowing.
> 
> 
> Well gang...time for bed. Have a nice evening and a great Thursday!



Night Todd!


----------



## macraven

homies.,,,,,,,,,,,
i tried for a real long time to post here.

i ended up sending it to brab in an email and told her to post it here.
well i told her to pass the info on which means powst it here..



i see it is about 11 pm for most of you.

yhou are 6 hours ahead of me....


hopefully this will post..................

i kept getting errors on disbioard type of ;message.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> homies.,,,,,,,,,,,
> i tried for a real long time to post here.
> 
> i ended up sending it to brab in an email and told her to post it here.
> well i told her to pass the info on which means powst it here..
> 
> 
> 
> i see it is about 11 pm for most of you.
> 
> yhou are 6 hours ahead of me....
> 
> 
> hopefully this will post..................
> 
> i kept getting errors on disbioard type of ;message.



AND HERE IS HER EMAIL....... (which is edited for spelling  )


hey homies.....................
it is 3 in the afternoon, wednesday and i am borrowing a laptop for an hour.
it took me 45 minutes to read up to this point.
when i use one of my son's laptop, i connect a mouse to it.
this does not have a mouse and the scrolling bit is ticking me off.

after a 10 hour flight..................made it to honolulu at 1:20 yesterday afternoon.  took one hour to get luggage and one hour to get the rental car.
i hate to say this but i love it here.

it is a wonderful 84 degrees with the trade winds blowing and just delightful.
i dressed as winter coming here and stripped down to my florida mode once here.

spent last night with my brother.  he took us out to a chinese resturant, no silverware just chopsticks..................i might get thin after all on this trip.
he only takes us to the local places and where locals eat.
we stay away from the tourist areas.  he's been living here for 20 years and he knows best so no problem with me. 

right now mr mac is taking a nap.
the time difference is tough for him today.

american idol came on here at 8 pm last night but there are 5 hours behind us so it was a long day yesterday for me.
i fell asleep in the bed at 12:45 this morning and missed the last four contestants on AI.
someone post on here who they were and did they suck or not.

don't know if i will be up that late here tonight.

i am keeping my watch at cst while mr mac has changed his to local time.
it freaks me out on the difference.
especially at 3 in the morning when i wake up.
i'm sure the same will happen tomorrow again.

i'm taking some pictures.
tomorrow will take some from my brothers condo.  diamond head is the view from his place.  it is just lovely here.

have not called home to tell my sons we arrived here.
i am forgettting i have a life back home and just relaxing with no stress while i am here.  i really need it.

work called me on my cell twice this morning to come in to work.
of course with the time difference it messed me up.
i told them i put in for the leave and they forgot.
i told the sub clerk what the weather was so she could hate me for getting me up during the night.....

i checked the weather station for back home.
they are due for a storm/snow warning on thursday night.
due to have at least 4 inches of snow fall starting on sunday and continue to monday.

we leave here in the evening on tuesday and will not get in to o'hare until 6 the next morning.

the flight is too long.

loving hawaii......................but still have florida first place in my heart.

my time is up.
i think it is 10:15 pm for most of you now.
just had lunch.................going back to the beach instead of watching mr mac snooze................

love you all and miss you all.
i'll try to check in later when i go to my brother's condo for dinner on saturday night

have tried to send this to the thread but keep getting error page.

help me out. let the homies know i love hawaii.....................and florida.........


thanks,
raven


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Mac:  Hawaii is amazing!!  I hope you enjoy every second you are there.  I was there in Sept. 2006 and still can remember walking along the beach at 4-5 am and watching the sunrise over Diamond Head and the sunsets, and the snorkeling at Hanauma Bay.  it is truly just a place you will never forget.  Enjoy every second you have!!  Are you just staying on Oahu or going to the other islands?  What other activities are you doing?

Have a blast and enjoy the gorgeous weather there!!  Send some sunshine our way


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> That would be what I call "doing it wrong."
> 
> And I'm not lurking near either of those, though I did lurk in those areas before (both Cat and ROTM)



*Me thinks you are in IOA......and possibly around my favorite counter service meal???*


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Exciting news people.  I have a floor!  Yes, I was beginning to wonder, since I hadn't seen it in a few weeks, but it DOES still exist!
> 
> I hauled out mucho crap from both of the boys rooms and the living room.  I still need to clean the bathrooms and the kitchen, but I've made good progress today.
> 
> Maybe my panic level has dropped... slightly...



*whooty hoot    

great progress - now could you send some of that energy my way??

I did go out and buy two new screen doors and those generice 6 panel colonial doors for all the rooms here that will be installed this weekend  

holy crap - getting home improvements, going to Vegas AND Florida within a short time frame? when did I do something to deserve all this????*


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> homies.,,,,,,,,,,,
> i tried for a real long time to post here.
> 
> i ended up sending it to brab in an email and told her to post it here.
> well i told her to pass the info on which means powst it here..
> 
> 
> 
> i see it is about 11 pm for most of you.
> 
> yhou are 6 hours ahead of me....
> 
> 
> hopefully this will post..................
> 
> i kept getting errors on disbioard type of ;message.



*mac - 

it posted and I am SO happy you are able to check in from the Island!!!

how is brother? I hope all is well  

have a great and relaxing vacation  

holy majoly - I think its officially spring now - right?   *


----------



## tlinus

*if no one else is going to lockup - I guess I will

night homies

no pillow fights or short sheeting beds  

been a long day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

Leaving for PA tomorrow....don't know if or when I'll be able to get back on because we have no internet soooo....

Happy Easter to all and to all a good night!


Isn't that the way it goes?


----------



## bubba's mom

First of all....KFed & PFin...what exactly is wrong with "only PA"  

Second, 1:48am est is officially SPRING!!!!  (Penny snoozin right thru it!   )

Anyhows....hi/bye to everyone....   Please don't hate me cuz I wasn't around today.... I promise I'll ketchup one of these days....  

Tricia..    for Carol....bumpy road ahead of her for awhile.....

Totally beat...must sleep.....

L8rs homies........


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> First of all....KFed & PFin...what exactly is wrong with "only PA"
> 
> Second, 1:48am est is officially SPRING!!!!  (Penny snoozin right thru it!   )
> 
> Anyhows....hi/bye to everyone....   Please don't hate me cuz I wasn't around today.... I promise I'll ketchup one of these days....
> 
> Tricia..    for Carol....bumpy road ahead of her for awhile.....
> 
> Totally beat...must sleep.....
> 
> L8rs homies........




*get some zzzz's fer me - got a wicked case of insomnia right now*


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Metro beat me to it!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'mornin everyone and Happy Spring!!!!!!!

Barb: There's nothing wrong with PA.  We're both summer babies and love warmth, but instead of going to somewhere warm this vacation, we're going to PA where we you may be getting snow on Saturday.  We'll  also be hitting up Camelback to try snowboarding for the first time ever!!  I already told my students that if I come back with broken bones, they'll know why!!


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> I won't tell you that Mikey just came in complaining about it being hot outside!  Sorry you have more of that crap on the way. You guys need to move south.
> 
> 
> I would be fuming. There is no excuse for not letting the kids & parents know about the make up days sooner. Our school did that to us in Dec. of 06 when we went to Disney for Christmas. Not that it made any difference to me. I enjoyed it when the hs called to double check on Mikey not being there and I told them we were walking in to the MK as we were speaking!


 
it's a balmy 28 here, had to sweep the snow off the sidewalk & car this am; least it wasn't an ice storm


RVGal said:


> Exciting news people. I have a floor! Yes, I was beginning to wonder, since I hadn't seen it in a few weeks, but it DOES still exist!
> 
> Maybe my panic level has dropped... slightly...


 
long as you have a ceiling to match ur in business .  I thought i was bad chasing my tail when company came a-calling breathe deeply & exhale...from ur pics we know ur the hostess with the mostess



tlinus said:


> *whooty hoot    *
> 
> *great progress - now could you send some of that energy my way??*
> 
> *I did go out and buy two new screen doors and those generice 6 panel colonial doors for all the rooms here that will be installed this weekend  *
> 
> *holy crap - getting home improvements, going to Vegas AND Florida within a short time frame? when did I do something to deserve all this????*


 
 did you hit the lottery Sooo,  .  Where r u staying in Vegas?  I'm rather anal when it comes to picking a hotel have switched packages/joints out a couple times...figure it'll happen @ least a few more times before June...it's a sickness lol



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> G'mornin everyone and Happy Spring!!!!!!!
> 
> Barb: There's nothing wrong with PA. We're both summer babies and love warmth, but instead of going to somewhere warm this vacation, we're going to PA where we you may be getting snow on Saturday. We'll also be hitting up Camelback to try snowboarding for the first time ever!! I already told my students that if I come back with broken bones, they'll know why!!


 
It's better in PA (that's what they tell us to keep up from leaving)

Barb - thanks for posting mac's missive...sounds like she's having fun in the hot, hot sun , glad for the upcoming pics...as close as i'm going to get to diamond head.


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone!!  

Sorry I hogged all the "zzzzz's" Tracie 




dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Barb: ... we're going to PA where we you may be getting snow on Saturday.



We're getting _*snow *_Saturday?   Show's ya what I know....  

Anyhow....the boys are off to a soccer clinic this morning (splain later....remind me if I forget) and I'm off to work 9-4 ....  sigh.....

At least DH gets to cook dinner tonite  



Have yourself a wonderful first day of SPRING everyone...... and someone check on Penny...she is she hasn't gone bouncing off the walls and fell out the window  

ETA: Morning Janet...you posted while I was!  I replied to mac and threatened her about posting those pix....a place I may never get to...gotta live thru her!  gotta go....


----------



## keishashadow

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'd take a vacation to PA right about now. Have a great time!*
> 
> *Airlines are famous for changing things last minute & not informing the customer. Unfortunately, Delta is the worse for that, in our experience. *
> 
> 
> *Stay warm. I'll send some sun your way.*
> 
> *How can they not know?  This isn't the weekend for last minute changes to school schedules.*


 
i'd wait to visit PA until it the sun comes out, it warms up & quits snowing...August would be good 

must admit before we mostly switched over to SW , we depended on AT to either lose luggage or delay/cancel flights (usually when we were already in the terminal) to garner free flights .  Will say that even though SW isn't always the lowest from our market, it's fantastic in the way the credits are structured...next best thing to free flight insurance in that you can sell them off on ebay 

i'm not stressing about calling the school, hopefully boy will know when he comes home today.  I looked at the calendar again today & realized that he has a tennis match scheduled for both friday & monday (which were school holidays ).  They did the same thing with basketball.  I can understand a tournie; yet regular games should be during school dates imo.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey you guys...I forgot to mention....

I got my tanning lotion catalog....who wants to see and how fast do you need your lotion??  I can mail it out to someone tomorrow and then they can pass it on and so on and so on....

lemme know....


----------



## Metro West

Chris and I have already given our comments....feel free:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760460


----------



## tlinus

*you knew I had to respond to that....feeling kinda snarky today *


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> *you knew I had to respond to that....feeling kinda snarky today *


may the force be with you beware the CB

anybody want to bet the geeks @ best buy don't have my TV again today, if i have to cancel the satellite guy they will see my dark side - security!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> *
> 
> holy crap - getting home improvements, going to Vegas AND Florida within a short time frame? when did I do something to deserve all this????*



You have done a lot to deserve all that. Don't think you haven't for even a moment! 



keishashadow said:


> it's a balmy 28 here, had to sweep the snow off the sidewalk & car this am; least it wasn't an ice storm



Sorry.  I have been telling you guys to move South! 



> Barb - thanks for posting mac's missive...sounds like she's having fun in the hot, hot sun , glad for the upcoming pics...as close as i'm going to get to diamond head.



Trust me you do not want to get close to Diamond Head. I will never forgive my husband for telling me that my sister & I that we just had to hike that stupid crater.  Some day I will scan some of my pics and post them for you guys to see. You know, when I have some free time!  



bubba's mom said:


> Anyhow....the boys are off to a soccer clinic this morning (splain later....remind me if I forget) and I'm off to work 9-4 ....  sigh.....
> 
> At least DH gets to cook dinner tonite
> 
> 
> 
> Have yourself a wonderful first day of SPRING everyone...... and someone check on Penny...she is she hasn't gone bouncing off the walls and fell out the window



Glad dh can handle Bubba's activities for you and cook dinner! Have a great day yourself. It is strange that Penny hasn't posted yet. 



keishashadow said:


> i'm not stressing about calling the school, hopefully boy will know when he comes home today.  I looked at the calendar again today & realized that he has a tennis match scheduled for both friday & monday (which were school holidays ).  They did the same thing with basketball.  I can understand a tournie; yet regular games should be during school dates imo.



Oh that drives me nuts. We will be heading out in just a little bit to go work our tourny, all day today & tomorrow. It is just junior varsity. The varsity team is on their way to a tourny in Arkansas. Of course that means that most of the parents that actually help out are on their way to Arkansas too!  



Metro West said:


> Chris and I have already given our comments....feel free:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760460



I did my duty! Can someone please tell me why some people will post such negative crap that is completely untrue? Umm, the food is disgusting? Where did that come from.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Last check in.  I'm at the  DF's parents house and are about to head up to PA.

See you around everyone!


----------



## damo

loribell said:


> You have done a lot to deserve all that. Don't think you haven't for even a moment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I have been telling you guys to move South!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me you do not want to get close to Diamond Head. I will never forgive my husband for telling me that my sister & I that we just had to hike that stupid crater.  Some day I will scan some of my pics and post them for you guys to see. You know, when I have some free time!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad dh can handle Bubba's activities for you and cook dinner! Have a great day yourself. It is strange that Penny hasn't posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that drives me nuts. We will be heading out in just a little bit to go work our tourny, all day today & tomorrow. It is just junior varsity. The varsity team is on their way to a tourny in Arkansas. Of course that means that most of the parents that actually help out are on their way to Arkansas too!
> 
> 
> 
> I did my duty! Can someone please tell me why some people will post such negative crap that is completely untrue? Umm, the food is disgusting? Where did that come from.



If they only ate at Mel's I could see where there comments come from.  However, you can say the same thing about Disney if you only eat at certain places.  Their comments come from limited knowledge and that is dangerous!!!


----------



## loribell

I meant to add this earlier...

Katie & Patty have a fabulous trip! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Barb thanks for posting Mac's email.

Mac glad to hear you are having a good time. Get some sleep woman! 



damo said:


> If they only ate at Mel's I could see where there comments come from.  However, you can say the same thing about Disney if you only eat at certain places.  Their comments come from limited knowledge and that is dangerous!!!



It is dangerous and very irresponsible or people to post in that manner. 

You all know that Disney had my heart, we spend most of our time there. But we love the Universal parks too. Maybe the difference is that on our very first trip we made sure that since we were driving that far we were going to do all of the parks. It is just in our blood to do both sets.


----------



## loribell

Oaky guys, gotta get a shower and head to the ballfield. Have a fantabulous day!


----------



## RVGal

Thank you for checking in Mac!  It is always good to "phone home" when you arrive so we don't worry.  You are making me think of my honeymoon (Brad & I went to Oahu and Maui) and what a good time we had.  You should have snuck me in one of your suitcases.

I'm trying to get the rest of my cleaning done today.  That is the main source of my panic mode.  I'll have 11 people in my house on Sunday and I have to feed and entertain them!  Tomorrow will be shot because Joshua's class is having an egg hunt and party... then we'll be coloring eggs at home.  Saturday will be my cook and prep day, so today is my last full day for cleaning.

I did my duty Todd and posted on that thread.  I hope it doesn't get nasty.  I don't get the way some people have to put Universal down, but I tossed my two (snarky) cents in.


----------



## yankeepenny

Metro West said:


> Chris and I have already given our comments....feel free:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760460





i am headed right there.......................


----------



## yankeepenny

*WE DID IT! WE MADE IT TO SPRING- I WAS KINDA AWAKE LAST NIGHT- INSOMNIA AGAIN. BUT WE DID IT!!!!!!!*


----------



## yankeepenny

*Dear Lady Mac,
Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play  Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *


----------



## yankeepenny

I just realized Tricia has hosted all three holiday dinners this year.  She gets the Golden Betty Crocker award.


----------



## yankeepenny

If you have not read that thread that Todd linked, you should . Please post your comments.

I posted.


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> *Dear Lady Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play  Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *





 





yankeepenny said:


> I just realized Tricia has hosted all three holiday dinners this year.  She gets the Golden Betty Crocker award.



Dinner will be 2ish, with snacks and stuff available starting at noon.  Arrive whenever you want, but if it is after 3 you will probably be picking at the leftovers.


----------



## Metro West

Thanks to all the homies who posted!


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Spring everyone!   

It is a nice day here today in the Chicago area (a little cold, but sunny).
Not looking forward to the snowstorm tonight and tomorrow we are going to get here. Yikes!

Mac- so glad to hear from you! Sounds like you are having a wonderful time in Hawaii!  I have never been there, so living vicariously thru you with the wonderful weather there.

Barb- thanks for posting Mac's email  

I'll have to read-up on everyone later.

I bought my copy of Enchanted yesterday. Looking forward to watching it with the kids either later today or tomorrow.

My kids went to see High School Musical yesterday, as the Jr. High did the performance. THey said it was really good! 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## marciemi

Quote of the day from the paper Dont you wish the beginning of Spring meant the end of Winter?  Flying out for Boston tomorrow (leaving later this afternoon to drive down to Milwaukee).  Forecast for Milwaukee tomorrow unfortunately is 4-8 inches of snow.  Um  its SPRING!  We know  Penny told us so!  Hope we still make it out on time.  The hourly forecast is just snow showers until its supposed to start in earnest mid-morning.  Our flight is at 7:30 so crossing my fingers well get out ahead of it.  Mac  arent you glad youre missing this?  Threw a small snow shovel in my car to dig the car out when we get back!

And hey you guys  ALL 3 of my boys missed the bus this morning!  No, it wasnt because they werent up, but because they were just screwing around and werent paying attention.  I had to drive them all  not the best morning for it since I had a zillion things to do and am working from 9:30  3 so we can leave.  Wasted 20 minutes of my critical time.

Everyone have a great Easter and spring break (if this applies to you!).  As I said earlier, Im not sure how much internet well have anywhere.  Ill check in if/when I can!

Boy - it took me a zillion times to post this.  The site kept telling me I wasn't logged in.  When I'd sign in, it would welcome me, then as soon as I hit reply, it would tell me to sign in again!


----------



## JawsCPA

yankeepenny said:


> *Dear Lady Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play  Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *



WOO HOO Glad I checked in - don't want to miss that.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> Thanks to all the homies who posted!



and posted and posted and posted


----------



## damo

JawsCPA said:


> WOO HOO Glad I checked in - don't want to miss that.



Ya, cleaning up puke is so much fun!  Cyberpuke is much more enjoyable though.


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> and posted and posted and posted



I am done trying to explain tht I did not post one sided.......but rather posted in defense of Uni being ripped to shreds so the OP won't WANT to try it......whatever. What I really want to say will get me a warning or banned. Staying inside the box now


----------



## coastermom

yankeepenny said:


> *Dear Lady Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play  Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *



PARTY !!!! YES I am always down for a good party with loud music .  

OK FINALLY IT IS SPRING !!!   But it feels like winter here in Staten Island . The wind is so bad it is blowing everything around . 

I have to say it has been a little stressful here . DD chrissy who is going to be sweet 16 has gotten a gift from her "boy Friend" . they are dating a month now and he get her a little necklace with a small diamond heart on it. A little much for my taste but DH says that she can't give it back and the kid does work for his own money so what is a mom to do ??   I am getting nervous that it is too much too fast . They only get to see each other in school and well once a weekend either at ice skating or the mall or another group activity . I have to say his parents are divorced so he is only around once every other weekend . SO am I being too  crazy over this or not ladies and gents.?? 

I am off to do a scrapbook page and then the other two will come home form school and then it is dinner and maybe I can get back on the computer . I have been looking to book two vacations one to SF in New England and one to Bush Gardens in VA. The hotels are so hard to figure out near SF in NE anyone know the area ? Be back later .


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> I am done trying to explain tht I did not post one sided.......but rather posted in defense of Uni being ripped to shreds so the OP won't WANT to try it......whatever. What I really want to say will get me a warning or banned. Staying inside the box now



*Yeah I posted too but just be careful ya don't want that   *


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> *Dear Lady Mac,*
> *Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *


 
not eddie, he'd be too busy draining the keg to play 



Metro West said:


> Thanks to all the homies who posted!


 
see what u started 



marciemi said:


> Quote of the day from the paper “Don’t you wish the beginning of Spring meant the end of Winter?” Flying out for Boston tomorrow (leaving later this afternoon to drive down to Milwaukee). Forecast for Milwaukee tomorrow unfortunately is 4-8 inches of snow. Um – it’s SPRING! We know – Penny told us so! Hope we still make it out on time. The hourly forecast is just snow showers until it’s supposed to start in earnest mid-morning. Our flight is at 7:30 so crossing my fingers we’ll get out ahead of it. Mac – aren’t you glad you’re missing this? Threw a small snow shovel in my car to dig the car out when we get back!
> 
> Everyone have a great Easter and spring break (if this applies to you!). As I said earlier, I’m not sure how much internet we’ll have anywhere. I’ll check in if/when I can!
> 
> !


 
have fun, make a snow man for me (make him hot!) 



JawsCPA said:


> WOO HOO Glad I checked in - don't want to miss that.


 
you're alive! did you get snow this am, ours is now melted 

off to read the other thread, it should be good 

best buy seems to have misplaced DHs 50 inch tv; easy to understand since it's so frickin big!!!!!!  supposed to call them back @ 5 to see

A) if the truck arrived (the one that was supposed to be there @ 11 am
B) if it's on the truck, of course they don't do mainfests or track by computer...they record it as they unload the truck (how low-tech is that?)
C) said truck will get unloaded "if the kids that are scheduled show up today"

So I call corporate & they tell me, yep-that's the way they roll . Best part, when i asked the agent to check & see if they still have them in stock, she checked & said "no...2 are in transit..." but, they have no way of knowing where they're going.

wonder how long of a lead time i've got to cancel the directv service call for tomorrow before i get a cancellation fee


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> Ya, cleaning up puke is so much fun!  Cyberpuke is much more enjoyable though.



    



coastermom said:


> I have to say it has been a little stressful here . DD chrissy who is going to be sweet 16 has gotten a gift from her "boy Friend" . they are dating a month now and he get her a little necklace with a small diamond heart on it. A little much for my taste but DH says that she can't give it back and the kid does work for his own money so what is a mom to do ??   I am getting nervous that it is too much too fast . They only get to see each other in school and well once a weekend either at ice skating or the mall or another group activity . I have to say his parents are divorced so he is only around once every other weekend . SO am I being too  crazy over this or not ladies and gents.??



That is a lot in such a short time of dating. Don't know what to tell you though. They are only together at school and it groups so if he wanted to spend the money then I guess it is okay. 



keishashadow said:


> best buy seems to have misplaced DHs 50 inch tv; easy to understand since it's so frickin big!!!!!!  supposed to call them back @ 5 to see
> 
> A) if the truck arrived (the one that was supposed to be there @ 11 am
> B) if it's on the truck, of course they don't do mainfests or track by computer...they record it as they unload the truck (how low-tech is that?)
> C) said truck will get unloaded "if the kids that are scheduled show up today"
> 
> So I call corporate & they tell me, yep-that's the way they roll . Best part, when i asked the agent to check & see if they still have them in stock, she checked & said "no...2 are in transit..." but, they have no way of knowing where they're going.
> 
> wonder how long of a lead time i've got to cancel the directv service call for tomorrow before i get a cancellation fee



Best Buy sux! 



marciemi said:


> Quote of the day from the paper Dont you wish the beginning of Spring meant the end of Winter?  Flying out for Boston tomorrow (leaving later this afternoon to drive down to Milwaukee).  Forecast for Milwaukee tomorrow unfortunately is 4-8 inches of snow.  Um  its SPRING!  We know  Penny told us so!  Hope we still make it out on time.  The hourly forecast is just snow showers until its supposed to start in earnest mid-morning.  Our flight is at 7:30 so crossing my fingers well get out ahead of it.  Mac  arent you glad youre missing this?  Threw a small snow shovel in my car to dig the car out when we get back!
> 
> And hey you guys  ALL 3 of my boys missed the bus this morning!  No, it wasnt because they werent up, but because they were just screwing around and werent paying attention.  I had to drive them all  not the best morning for it since I had a zillion things to do and am working from 9:30  3 so we can leave.  Wasted 20 minutes of my critical time.
> 
> Everyone have a great Easter and spring break (if this applies to you!).  As I said earlier, Im not sure how much internet well have anywhere.  Ill check in if/when I can!
> 
> Boy - it took me a zillion times to post this.  The site kept telling me I wasn't logged in.  When I'd sign in, it would welcome me, then as soon as I hit reply, it would tell me to sign in again!



Have a terrific time! 

Well I had a break from bball. Gotta run back to the field now.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> see what u started










tlinus said:


> I am done trying to explain tht I did not post one sided.......but rather posted in defense of Uni being ripped to shreds so the OP won't WANT to try it......whatever. What I really want to say will get me a warning or banned. Staying inside the box now


Right...it's not worth getting in trouble over.  



damo said:


> and posted and posted and posted


----------



## RVGal

I posted again.  Couldn't let the "disappointed" guy seem like he had all the answers.  Had to spin it back to the fact that he was giving his OPINION on his experience... and it was an opinion that I didn't share.  I'm playing nice, so don't worry.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> I posted again.  Couldn't let the "disappointed" guy seem like he had all the answers.  Had to spin it back to the fact that he was giving his OPINION on his experience... and it was an opinion that I didn't share.  I'm playing nice, so don't worry.


----------



## bubba's mom

DH made a nice dinner for us....don't know what it's like to smell dinner cooking when ya walk in the front door   (it was very nice!)  Grabbing karate stuff now and checked in here and just HAD to check out the post everyone was talking about...and, well...ok.  I posted.  I didn't read past the 1st page, but I went straight to the source  (my Bubba)  Anyhow...by the time I can come back and read it all, it will be 'out of date'  

Off to karate class....then home to workout...again...sigh.....

Have a nice evening all  



if i get too much further behind, will have to steal one of Jodie's 'free pass' thingys


----------



## damo

I think we should start answering all questions posted about universal with just a yes or a no since we always seem to get in trouble from someone.


----------



## GemmaPixie

GUYS!!!

HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently. 

Saw that the old thread got closed...why? Internet got caught out before I could read why. And since when are we on the 3rd one?? You guys are good yackers!! 

Im home for easter now until the 1st April and then I start my new job in Liverpool on 7th April and working full time over summer (no holiday for me this year...boooo)

So....tell me the gossip!!


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> I think we should start answering all questions posted about universal with just a yes or a no since we always seem to get in trouble from someone.




Sheesh. . no kidding. . .but I never would have learned anything if you guys would have done that when I started asking questions.  'Course I never would've gone over THERE to ask questions anyway.  Had no intentions of every going over there, till you guys made me   I usually don't post anything except around here because. . .here's my deep, dark secret now, and you guys can't hate me for it. . . I dislike Disney with a fairly good passion.  After our last trip, I wanted to set traps for that little mouse!  He lied to me. . .there was no magic. . . just big, long lines and bigger expenses.  It wasn't just me. . . we had all 6 of our kids and half of them were not impressed either and wanted to go back to the hotel early afternoon each day.  Not so at Universal or SeaWorld.  They LOVED those places and what I posted over THERE on the current hot thread was true. . . my kids wanted nothing to do with any of the Disney parks this time around.  DH wanted to go to MK, but when we looked at one day ticket prices, he was like forget it!  So now you know my secret, which will get me lynched if anyone outside this thread finds out   You guys all posted so eloquently.  I was thinking it is too bad the OP didn't come here and post


----------



## wwessing

GemmaPixie said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently.
> 
> Saw that the old thread got closed...why? Internet got caught out before I could read why. And since when are we on the 3rd one?? You guys are good yackers!!
> 
> Im home for easter now until the 1st April and then I start my new job in Liverpool on 7th April and working full time over summer (no holiday for me this year...boooo)
> 
> So....tell me the gossip!!




Hey. . . you're back Everyone sure has missed you!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Thank you! I've been super busy in uni! Got so much coursework to do and exams...dreading them!! Is this friggin degree even worth it?? I wish someone would just give me £10 million and I would travel the world until I ran out...yeah...I like that plan!


----------



## yankeepenny

look who the cat dragged in!  welcome back Gemma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

GEMMA!!!!

I believe you were to be CHECKING IN with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We moved cuz the DIS runs too slow with so many large threads...once we hit 250 pages, we gotta move  

Good to see ya....and YES...the degree IS worth it   Hang in there


----------



## yankeepenny

damo said:


> I think we should start answering all questions posted about universal with just a yes or a no since we always seem to get in trouble from someone.





I have a question!

*can i pool hop at Uni if it gets hot at the parks while wearing a white tank and using healies and sipping out of my 1996 dis mug? *


----------



## GemmaPixie

Sorry I haven't checked in...very sorry!! But when I've had internet (not that often) I've been freaking out doing coursework and no time to play.

Tell me the Universal gossip...I'm way out of the loop. Have they built a new ride? Park? Celebrated it's first birthday? It's been toooo long!!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I posted again.  Couldn't let the "disappointed" guy seem like he had all the answers.  Had to spin it back to the fact that he was giving his OPINION on his experience... and it was an opinion that I didn't share.  I'm playing nice, so don't worry.



One thing I don't understand about is post is he says the shows are outdated and there us nothing fresh, thus his complaint. Then later he goes on to say they should bring back Kong and did he mention BTTF too? Okay which is it? Do you want the old stuff or new stuff? Make up your mind already!  

I really want to respond to that guy but I can get ugly quick. It is that motherly instinct to protect. That is why I hang here. I have had a couple of run ins on the DVC board. Fortunately the mods agreed with everything I said and just asked me to remove it and I didn't get any points. Now I just try to not respond to anyone that I know can set me off. 



GemmaPixie said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently.
> 
> Saw that the old thread got closed...why? Internet got caught out before I could read why. And since when are we on the 3rd one?? You guys are good yackers!!
> 
> Im home for easter now until the 1st April and then I start my new job in Liverpool on 7th April and working full time over summer (no holiday for me this year...boooo)
> 
> So....tell me the gossip!!



Hi Gemma! I am so glad to see you. I figured you would be home for the holiday and hoping you would stop in to see us. 

They are now closing any threads  that are 250 pages long. It was determined that the mega threads were causing the boards to run slow. Don't know what is causing it now that the big threads are closed. Anyway it took us a little over a month to close down our second home. Now we are on #3. Just think if you had been around we would have done it in less than a month. 

I thought you were going to stop in at the library from time to time to let us know you were okay. You have been very bad. 



GemmaPixie said:


> Thank you! I've been super busy in uni! Got so much coursework to do and exams...dreading them!! Is this friggin degree even worth it?? I wish someone would just give me £10 million and I would travel the world until I ran out...yeah...I like that plan!



Yes it is worth it. I wish I had tons of money to share with everyone so we could all just travel the country. Hang in there.


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently.



OH MY GOODNESS!  GEMMA'S BACK!!!





Mac is in Hawaii and Gemma is home.  Could we find a way to have everyone here AT THE SAME TIME?  Hmmm?  I'm just saying that would be nice for a change.

My house is reasonably clean and so am I.  I am, however, freaky tired.  Do I need to go check the other thread again or do you guys have it covered?


----------



## GemmaPixie

HAWAII!! Not fair!! I wanna go!! Always wanted to go to Hawaii! And Bahamas.


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a pleasant evening and a great Friday!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> My house is reasonably clean and so am I.  I am, however, freaky tired.  Do I need to go check the other thread again or do you guys have it covered?



It seems to have died down for the moment. I think you can rest! 



Metro West said:


> Good night folks...have a pleasant evening and a great Friday!



Nite Todd! I hope you have a superb Friday!


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> My house is reasonably clean and so am I.  I am, however, freaky tired.  Do I need to go check the other thread again or do you guys have it covered?



 agree w/ Todd.... 


I ketchuped on that thread, and a little here...but, haveta do my workout...behind schedule...  

L8rs gators


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> HAWAII!! Not fair!! I wanna go!! Always wanted to go to Hawaii! And Bahamas.



Gemma, is that really you? You procrastinating studying or something?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Big time Damo...have loads of coursework to be doing but keep putting it off! Naughty me!!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Big time Damo...have loads of coursework to be doing but keep putting it off! Naughty me!!



Haha.  I've got two kids just like you.  They get really chatty online all of a sudden when they've got tons of school stuff they should be doing.  The mom that they usually ignore suddenly gets lots of msn time.  How has the school year been?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Haha, they do sound like me! Unis been fine, quite stressful at times but loving every minute!! My birthday was on the 10th march so I got a week of fun stuff to do then!! Went shopping at a big outlet place one day. Went out for the night with another group of friends (ended up in the bath at the end of the night with 2 housemates (we were fully clothed!!) have conditioner fights then singing "Im too sexy for this.... in the kitchen!!)


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Haha, they do sound like me! Unis been fine, quite stressful at times but loving every minute!! My birthday was on the 10th march so I got a week of fun stuff to do then!! Went shopping at a big outlet place one day. Went out for the night with another group of friends (ended up in the bath at the end of the night with 2 housemates (we were fully clothed!!) have conditioner fights then singing "Im too sexy for this.... in the kitchen!!)



Sounds like university is suiting you just fine.


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> Haha, they do sound like me! Unis been fine, quite stressful at times but loving every minute!! My birthday was on the 10th march so I got a week of fun stuff to do then!! Went shopping at a big outlet place one day. Went out for the night with another group of friends (ended up in the bath at the end of the night with 2 housemates (we were fully clothed!!) have conditioner fights then singing "Im too sexy for this.... in the kitchen!!)



Well Happy Birthday even if it is a little late! 





Just ignore that happy 40th Jamie!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> DILs friend (attendent in her wedding) decided to have a Disney wedding next Spring (found out all the slots were already booked on the weekend in the BW area for the dates she wanted ). Settled on idea of mid-week day, just now having extreme sticker shock!
> 
> I'm evidently the "go-to girl" for trip planning, they asked me to check into info, etc. Did you know the Swan/Dolphin does packages that start @ $2-$3K Bride-to-be is not convinced (even though they have charactars that will be part of wedding if you want, etc.), nice to know there is a lower-cost option; never heard of it before.



Wait....only 2-3K for a Disney wedding?  What does it include?  Everything??  That sounds awful cheap  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> he lost, least we don't have to drive to Columbus in 2 weeks .



 Sorry jr lost...but, (always looking on the bright side)....yep...no trip to Columbus  



RVGal said:


> 2500 POSTS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> Can I yak or what?





YAY you yaker you 





tlinus said:


> *Note noted and accepted
> 
> Missed seeing you around and was looking at taking over yer waterbed here
> 
> 
> 
> *



ah-ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 step AWAY from the waterbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tlinus said:


> *Hey allison - hoping you get that 220 line finished by Tuesday night *




Hey yeah   Did I miss the outcome of this??  You ever get it up & runnin' Alison??


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i did manage to nearly cut off my stinkin hand this am cutting the stinkin cabbage...after 20 min of pressure it quite bleeding-sorta.  Getting ready to try & superglue it



How is said hand as of late??  Are you okay?  You didn't need stitches, didja??  



ky07 said:


> *I want a Universal wedding    *



uh........aren't you _already _married?  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *You been somewhere?
> 
> 
> j/k.... You know I luv ya.  *



_Somewhere_?? Sister...I am EVERYWHERE!  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *How's that possible?    You must have started working, when you were 2 or 3.*



  Been working Saturdays since I was OLD ENUF to work....so, you're talking about my mid-teens too  (other than that, let's just say I don't look my age   ) 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Makes sense!    Kenny's at the age where the kids activities don't appeal to him, & the adult only venues are off limits.    I'm sure that has a lot to do with why we wouldn't choose DCL.*



You're right....doesn't sound like DCL is for your family..... how about Carnival?  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Sure, I'll give it a try.     Thanks for the kind offer. *



PM me your snail and I'll send it down.... 




			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *I'll have to learn how to post pics 1st.*



Hey homies.... Tammy needs a lesson!  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Slow down Mr.   There's kids living in this neighborhood.*



Our neighborhood slogan is "Keep kids alive, drive 25"


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> How is said hand as of late??  Are you okay?  You didn't need stitches, didja??
> 
> 
> 
> uh........aren't you _already _married?
> 
> 
> 
> _Somewhere_?? Sister...I am EVERYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> Been working Saturdays since I was OLD ENUF to work....so, you're talking about my mid-teens too  (other than that, let's just say I don't look my age   )
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....doesn't sound like DCL is for your family..... how about Carnival?
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your snail and I'll send it down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey homies.... Tammy needs a lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> Our neighborhood slogan is "Keep kids alive, drive 25"



*Yeah but ya can renew your vowes but thanks for the heads up cause just about made that mistake twice    naw I would do it agian   *


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Was Daniel done, when you go back from the corned beef's dentist appt?*



 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *I've decided that our particular circumstances are what makes DCL less attractive.   As I mentioned earlier, Kenny's at a bad age for DCL.     How's the food on DCL, BTW?   We look for good service, great food, & a nice atmosphere on cruises.*



dunno...but i will soon  




yankeepenny said:


> Disney charges 800 for 30 minutes of a character in costume?
> 
> for 500, *I would get naked and sing the national anthem*.
> 
> 
> oh wait, that would be a bad thing.............



_triple _dog dare ya!  



RVGal said:


> I have never fell for the Family Fun propoganda before, but I got suckered in this time.




 It was the 'thought' that counted and you did do a great job....oh well...live & learn....Martha Stewart we are not  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Well, we just ate our Irish dinner.     It was pretty good, but there was some spice in the packet we didn't care for.     I can't figure out what it is.      I'll definitely make it again, but will skip the included season packet & add my own spices.     Tracie, thanks again for your guidance.
> 
> I also made a Bailey's Irish cream bread pudding, well sort of.     We had some tequila we purchased in Mexico that is very similar to Bailey's, so I used that.     I thought it was good, but detected a slight coffee flavor.    My DH, the coffee lover, thought it was great. *



See?  Something different for a change....ya dun good!  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *There's not much "natural" FL left.    Although, they do try to preserve as much as possible.     They're just losing the battle.     Suburbia is encroaching, & empty land doesn't stay that way for long.*



I don't think it's just FL anymore....seems like everywhere they are developing something....no tiny morsel of land goes undeveloped if they can help it


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> About an hour before show time, we went over to the theater and waited for the doors to open.
> 
> Well we get to out seats and I gotta tell you, the place was FREEZING.
> 
> 
> Thats all the pics I could take...now for the review
> 
> SPOILERS....
> 
> I use my own little rating scale:  GOOD, GREAT, OUTSTANDING
> 
> I would rate this as a GREAT....Beauty and the Beast was OUTSTANDING
> 
> What I Liked:
> 
> Scenes were very pretty
> Cool effects between the ship scenes and ocean scenes
> Great singing and casting  (Flounder was so cute)
> Used heelies (is that what they are called to get around)
> Colors were magnificent
> Chef was awesome
> Sebastian was good
> 
> What I Wasn't As Thrilled With:
> 
> Some of the new songs were a little dull
> They cut down some of the key songs
> Triton and Ursala are related!!!  (not in the movie)
> Dance scene between Eric and Ariel was blah
> I would have like to see more elaborate scenery
> Changed how Ursala died and made Eric a wimp
> I know the story so well that change didn't fly with me
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED every minute tho and loved the gift from the DF.  Glad I saw it!!!



Thanks for the trippie!  Those 'flower' dresses were kewl....neat imagination (or maybe they do that every spring?)  Didja see the nails on thems gals  

I wonder why the room was so cold?   It IS March and March is still chilly...... I loved the Hershey dress!! Imagine REAL chocolate that size   An edible dress  

I thought the Heelys were an interesting bit.....but, good idea!  

Sounds like a great time and great gift from Matt!  



KStarfish82 said:


> OK Barb....I finished my HW, can I go out tomorrow??


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> promise not to laff too hard, as i was carried away by the spirit of the moment (that's my story & i'm sticking to it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is, i must've seen at least 20 other women wearing the same dress....hmmmph (note DS was the moe the bartender fr om the simpsons with light up flaming moe drink-the CMs luved it-said they didn't get to see many non-disney get ups



LOVE the pic!!!  Minnie in sneakers...cool fashion statement!   Loved the fact jr went as Moe    Amazing he wasn't flamed  ...get it? Flamed?  Flaming Moe?  



yankeepenny said:


> anyone coloring eggs ?
> 
> I did my picks yesterday. you can also do it on espn- we did it in the office pool .
> first prize is a million dollars.



yes....we are dying eggs....   Wait? We are playing March Madness for a million bux??   



ky07 said:


> *a lady that works with my DW wanted the same vacation days and finally her boss told the other lady she asked first and plus we push back our vacation due to they didn't want anyone taking a vacation until school was out for atleast 3 weeks  *



  HA!!!  Ya snooze ya lose!!!!  



keishashadow said:


> my guy is bidding on another job @ work



and....how did this work out???


----------



## damo

Turn those lights out and go to bed!


----------



## bubba's mom

mslclark said:


> You know that guys talk way too much for me to keep up with what's going on! I just pop in whenever and throw in my 2 cents worth!  Have a great day!



me too anymore   I used to be the head blabbermouth around this house....I think I've relinquished my title....  



yankeepenny said:


> oh, so, who thinks Heather Mills deserved 50 million of Paul's money? not me.



 



RVGal said:


> Thank you everyone for commiserating with me over my cupcakes.  Another friend that I shared the pictures with told me they were artistic... like something Dali would have done.
> 
> AND WHERE IS BARB?



I here   That is a very good friend you have  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I quit coloring eggs a few years ago.   Kenny never got into it for some reason.*



I kinda wish we weren't 'into' coloring eggs either.... but I must admit, I do enjoy a hard boiled egg....& Easter seems to be the only time I think of making them....


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> Post 700.....





YAY! KFed!!!


----------



## tlinus

*and guess who was roaming and "found" our Gemma???  

have a great night everyone -  I will try to ketchup in the am.....**WELCOME BACK GEMMA !!!!!!!!!!* *There is alot of buzz around Uni/IOA and we will try to fill you in  *


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *Here's hoping that the rain cancels the practice......we have Fbean baseball practice tonight - its inside so no cancelling it  *





keishashadow said:


> hi barb, bye barb, hope it rains buckets for you



Thanx guys...yes..practice was cancelled, but didn't have as much "free time" last nite as I thought I was gonna   



coastermom said:


> ...need to look for Dyeable shoes for my sisters wedding
> 
> Monday is the big day for my  dentist appointment . I am starting to get a little nervous  . I am wondering how bad it is going to  be I can't remember how it was last time as it was so long ago . Since I won't be able to eat someone reccomened the Ensure shakes ... Are they any good??  Anyone know ??



Didja find shoes?  When's her wedding?  Good luck at the dentist....I don't use Ensure personally, but it seems pretty popular.... ask the doctor or pharmacist?


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Katie,
> Speaking of hair.....    I meant to offer a suggestion.     The one complaint I hear most from brides is that they didn't like their hair.    My suggestion would be to find the style you want & make Patty, Mom, or someone practice, practice, practice, until they're able to do what you want.    It's not that hard to fix long hair.    I do my own in different styles for formal occasions.  If I can do my own, they can do yours.     Trusting someone you barely know with your wedding day hair could turn out ugly, especially if they're in a hurry. *



First KFed needs to find a style suitable for her dress, headpiece and face.  After you have an idea, go to a stylist and have her do it.  Have her show someone how to do you hair (OR fly your stylist to your wedding...   )  You'll need to know what you want to do with it and practice, practice, practice it beforehand...that way, the day OF, whoever is doing it, should know exactly what they're doing and how long it will take.  Hint: sew a haircomb into the front of the headpiece....bobbypins alone will most likely not hold it....and remember bobbypins are your friend  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *You should get DM to loan you that button.      Hope to see you on here later. *



Maybe I can get one installed here at my home?   



the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes. It's at a fun location.



That's too vague.....EVERY place is fun at UO  



the Dark Marauder said:


>



 thanks.... I think this button works better than the last one!  



RVGal said:


> Honestly, I've told the stories here about wearing control undergarments out and then slipping into a bathroom and taking them off and throwing them away before the night was over.



I remember those stories....  



keishashadow said:


> tv not on the truck (maybe tomorrow they say), as lori said best buy sux



I think I missed something?   Didn't know you bought a new tv   Where was I????  



loribell said:


> Hey it is clean enough! Go rest. If they don't like it tell em to clean it themselves. Makes my life much less stressful.



  What else do they want for a free meal....sheesh.... 



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Best Buy sux big time!



Sux for 'big ticket' items....cds, dvds, video games are okay....but, yeah....I agree


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the other big article in the paper this morning but it's pretty important...especially for those of you who fly here.
> 
> Check this out...it's not good news I'm afraid and I hope it doesn't put any of the homies in a fix:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-delta1908mar19,0,7820155.story



Thanks for keepin us in the know...   Altho we don't fly Delta...still good to know  



KStarfish82 said:


> No way Patty is touching my hair!



chicken!  



loribell said:


> Isn't it about time our politicians do something about gas prices?????



  



keishashadow said:


> i'm worried that SW will really jack their rates in the next release or that the airlines will start adding fuel surcharges to tix already purchased via the cruise lines...wonder if that's legit?



don't think it'll apply to 'already purchased' airfare...but, our cheap days are gone....with fuel so expensive AND the fine they got for the safety violation.....yep....cheap SW days are limited....(but, I'm sure they'll still be 'cheaper' than other lines...like USAir that i REFUSE to fly) 



the Dark Marauder said:


> There is a new Guitar Hero coming out for the Nintendo DS. It looks spiffy.



 How can you do GH on a _DS_???


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Stay warm.    I'll send some sun your way.*



yo!  still waitin' here.....  



 





RVGal said:


> Exciting news people.  I have a floor!



 Thank goodness!  That will be helpful when you have a houseful of people Sunday!  


 





keishashadow said:


> i'd wait to visit PA until it the sun comes out, it warms up & quits snowing...*August *would be good





 August??? How 'bout _never_.....  



Metro West said:


> Chris and I have already given our comments....feel free:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760460



Been there.... 



yankeepenny said:


> I just realized Tricia has hosted all three holiday dinners this year.  She gets the Golden Betty Crocker award.



note to self: Betty Crocker award  



damo said:


> Ya, cleaning up puke is so much fun!  Cyberpuke is much more enjoyable though.



Puke...._enjoyable_??   Hey...did I read that right??  



coastermom said:


> I have to say it has been a little stressful here . DD chrissy who is going to be sweet 16 has gotten a gift from her "boy Friend" . they are dating a month now and he get her a little necklace with a small diamond heart on it. A little much for my taste but DH says that she can't give it back and the kid does work for his own money so what is a mom to do ??



If he works for his own money, he made a conscious decision to spend his money on that gift and give it to her....has diamonds in it??  .....Tell her to keep it


----------



## bubba's mom

wwessing said:


> Sheesh. . no kidding. . .but I never would have learned anything if you guys would have done that when I started asking questions.  'Course I never would've gone over THERE to ask questions anyway.  Had no intentions of every going over there, till you guys made me
> 
> So now you know my secret, which will get me lynched if anyone outside this thread finds out   You guys all posted so eloquently.  I was thinking it is too bad the OP didn't come here and post



That's the thing....post the exact same question (like that poster did with MGM OR UO) on THIS side of the DIS, and you'll get honest answers....post on the Disney side, and everyone immediately goes 'anti-UO'   Be a good experiment one day  



yankeepenny said:


> I have a question!
> 
> *can i pool hop at Uni if it gets hot at the parks while wearing a white tank and using healies and sipping out of my 1996 dis mug? *



 but ONLY if you are wearing yer Daisy Dukes shorts and have yer cheeks hangin' out  



damo said:


> Turn those lights out and go to bed!








I was still ketchuping....


----------



## bubba's mom

I'm done now.....but wanted to shout to:

macraven (even tho she's sunnin' in Hawaii....lucky duck! )
Tricia (how's Carol feeling?)
Lori (Mikey's MRI results?)
Penny (Start the job yet?? Do you like it?)
Janet (What's the deal w/ the tv?  How's yer hand?)
Marcie (on vacay ... ? .... )
Tracie (TWO vacations now.... lucky!)
Todd (Done smoking at work yet?)
Sharon (Where the heck ya been girl???)
Jodie (Still working midnights??  Darn!)
Gemma  (Welcome back! We've had a couple try to match your PUI abilities, no luck!)
Katie (Happy Spring Break!)
Patty (ditto!)
Mary (Sleepin' like a baby....)
Rosemarie (Has a Cub Scout now...)
DM (Stops the world for me!)
Alison (Got lost in her tanning booth!?)
damo (Takin care of lock up/lights out for mac while she's away!)
Lawrence (Forgot to ask...how's the 'quitting smoking' going??)
Jennifer (About to fall over due to 'crunch time' w/ taxes at work!)
Fletcher (See ya in the morning!)
Mike (AGAIN with the lurkin and not postin)
Wendy (Tanning, getting burndt, and losin' a bunch of weight w/ her new lifestyle!)
Tammy (Sending me her snail....)
Bev (On the hunt for MIA thread.....)

Hope I didn't miss anyone....I am BEAT and goin' to sleep!  Lights OUT 1:15am Friday......


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and happy Friday! 


Here we go again with the name calling. Now Universal employees are slimeballs:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461


----------



## JawsCPA

yankeepenny said:


> I have a question!
> 
> *can i pool hop at Uni if it gets hot at the parks while wearing a white tank and using healies and sipping out of my 1996 dis mug? *



Only if you change into your suit poolside!  (gotta keep those "can you believe I saw this" threads going)


----------



## JawsCPA

Good Morning Gang!

Jodie - I signed up for the Fox Sports Bracket.  I see that someone else also picked West Virginia to go to Final Four.  So far, so good - WVU plays Duke Saturday @ 2pm.  This would be a HUGE win for us.  You know where I'll be Saturday.  The office will probably shut down at 1pm for Easter and THE GAME.

Wishing everyone a blessed Easter weekend.  Those who have time off from school and work - enjoy!

AND WELCOME BACK GEMMA!!!!!  (people were worried about you - and a search party was about to commence)

WELCOME SPRING!!!

It is now March 21 and we will probably take vacation around June 21 - and yet we have no plans.  Hopefully, this weekend I can make DH decide what we are going to do?  DFIL mentioned Grand Canyon a few months back - not sure if he still wants to do this or not.  If this falls through, looks like a Florida trip for us!!!!  


 jennifer


----------



## Metro West

JawsCPA said:


> Good Morning Gang!
> 
> So far, so good - WVU plays Duke Saturday @ 2pm.  This would be a HUGE win for us.  You know where I'll be Saturday.  The office will probably shut down at 1pm for Easter and THE GAME.


 Morning Jennifer. I hope WVU wins...I can't stand Duke and was very upset Belmont couldn't finish them off last night.

BTW....My brother is a WVU grad.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> Morning all and happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Here we go again with the name calling. Now Universal employees are slimeballs:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461



The mods already locked that one and are sending people over to the first thread you posted.  That Cayman guy sure has a personal bug up his butt, doesn't he?  He's relating experiences from when JN was the Hanna Barbera ride?  How many years ago was that?  Puh-leez.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and Barb the smoking is getting a little better and I am down to 7 a day I guess thats not too bad   *


----------



## yankeepenny

MORNNG ALL!


that thread sure is taking a beating.......


----------



## tlinus

*MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*



*here is my absolute final post on this matter*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23929490&postcount=70









*well, maybe*


----------



## yankeepenny

regarding those two threads- someone must have wizzed in the caymen dude's cheerios years ago, cause he is giving the impression of very angry , argumentative person....

(just my opinion)


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> regarding those two threads- someone must have wizzed in the caymen dude's cheerios years ago, cause he is giving the impression of very angry , argumentative person....
> 
> (just my opinion)



I'm sure he'll be banned before long with that attitude.


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *here is my absolute final post on this matter*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23929490&postcount=70
> 
> *Good post and sounds like this guy is just a Universal hater and if he can turn people away from Universal he would and I think if he could he would turn them to six flags   *


----------



## yankeepenny

since the housemother is MIA, what time can we expect Todd, Lawr, and DM to roll the keg up to the door?


Barb, you get the plastic cups and cutlery

Tammy, plates and garbage bags

Tracie- get the tap

Rv and and Alison and wendy and me will make munchies

Katie- you and Gemma tell the neighbors  5 bucks a person and they are in. 

Brab and Rose we need chips and dip.

Janet,  Fletch, damo and Dm move the furniture upstairs

Sharon and Jenn get the music hooked up.

Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!  

Jodie, get money at the front door, if they seem like they are anti Uni, charge more.........or kick them out. or sic the cats on them. 

all set, TIME TO PARTY!


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear Mac,
Hope you are having a wonderfull time on your holiday.
Everything is fine here at the house. Love and miss you,

the Peeps.


----------



## yankeepenny

ky07 said:


> tlinus said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *here is my absolute final post on this matter*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23929490&postcount=70
> 
> *Good post and sounds like this guy is just a Universal hater and if he can turn people away from Universal he would and I think if he could he would turn them to six flags   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha post again
Click to expand...


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> since the housemother is MIA, what time can we expect Todd, Lawr, and DM to roll the keg up to the door?
> 
> 
> Barb, you get the plastic cups and cutlery
> 
> Tammy, plates and garbage bags
> 
> Tracie- get the tap
> 
> Rv and and Alison and wendy and me will make munchies
> 
> Katie- you and Gemma tell the neighbors  5 bucks a person and they are in.
> 
> Brab and Rose we need chips and dip.
> 
> Janet,  Fletch, damo and Dm move the furniture upstairs
> 
> Sharon and Jenn get the music hooked up.
> 
> Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!
> 
> Jodie, get money at the front door, if they seem like they are anti Uni, charge more.........or kick them out. or sic the cats on them.
> 
> all set, TIME TO PARTY!



*A little early for a keg but if ya want one now we will bring it and extra's   *


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Morning all and happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Here we go again with the name calling. Now Universal employees are slimeballs:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461


 
 that's *Mr. Slimeball *to him Might have to call the MIB out on this one...they can make him forget

i'm ashamed of what the TMs/CMs must think of the "ugly" tourists...hope they know most of us appreciate how hard they work *every day *to make our experience memorable 

didn't get to read thru thread, bbl - truck came in & i plopped myself down until the unloaded the darn thing...waiting for the due to show

if i miss anyone, have a blessed Easter!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning..... already??  

Hey Penny....hows come I got plasticwear AND chips/dip duty.....   That's okay....I am superMom...I can handle! (if I can't, someone catch me and take over!)

Have the house to myself..... since there was no skool yesterday & today, Ry's coach that runs his Sat. morning soccer clinic, has a mini goalkeeper camp going on Thur-Sat mornings.  THREE hours   (9-12noon) and it's _outside_...   ..which would be okay if we lived near Tricia, Lori or Todd...but, we don't and it's VERY windy & chilly out there....DH wanted a 4 day weekend, so he took Thurs. off and took him yesterday and today again.  (From what I understand, he is sitting in his car watching movies on his Zune   )  Tomorrow he will probably go back indoors to his last 2 clinics....he missed last Saturdays game due to the clinic. (Thought he'd learn more at clinic than in the game...Coach agreed.)  

We had an incident Monday nite.....realized at dinner, we were never informed of a time for Bubba's conference that night.  Called the skool and left message for teacher. She called back in about 5 minutes and said we were scheduled for 6pm.  I didn't realize it and didn't want her sitting there waiting for us if we weren't coming.... Told her we have another committment at 6:45 (Bubba soccer playoff game) the other side of Reading (without traffic, this would be a 20 min. trip). Told her we'd make 6.

We arrive at skool just before 6 for our conference. Conferences started at 5:30 and they run for 15 min. per parent/student.  Well....we left at 6:15 because the people ahead of us were still in with her   and we wouldn't have time to talk about Bubba's skoolwork anyway...IF the people she was with walked out then...but, they showed NO signs of leaving anytime soon.  Now, I am   and DH is really fuming.  He said how ridiculous it is to be running 15 minutes behind schedule on the 2nd person of the night.  Haveta agree.  The next parent came and asked if we were 6:45? (after him)...Told him, no, we were 6..._ahead _of him.  Well, when we decided to leave, he asked if he could give her a message.  DH said, 'no. she'll figure it out when we're not here."  Now, my DH was a bit loud and let his anger be known about how the whole thing runs.... IF you need more than the 15 minutes, alloted, SCHEDULE ANOTHER CONFERENCE!!!!

So, we get an email from the teacher stating she was sorry she ran late, but heard there were not nice things said about her and she didn't deserve them??    WTH???  We never said anything bad about HER...esp. in front of Bubba....gggrrrrr..... She said she would be willing to have us come in Tues. nite (couldn't do, I was working) or a phone conference and (get this) she said she would be 'more comfortable meeting with Ryan's Mom'.... DH about went thru the roof!! He was pi**ed and I don't blame him.  SHE screwed US...how is my DH the bad guy??     Okay, rant over....

Other than that, it's been soccer, karate, working (I didn't get off from the new job for the holiday AND they fired a gal (wrongly I might add) and the new hire I trained, quit on her 2nd day....and they WANT to fire the other guy who opens the days I don't, but can't find anyone to work 'days' and .....   ...sigh...

well, off to salon today...gonna be busy cuz everyone is off work today and is coming in today instead of tomorrow......

catch ya's later....

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> ky07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you won*
Click to expand...


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> regarding those two threads- someone must have wizzed in the caymen dude's cheerios years ago, cause he is giving the impression of very angry , argumentative person....
> 
> (just my opinion)



I'm beginning to feel the Universal hate may stem from a TM hitting on his girlfriend?  Or that was how he interpreted what a TM was doing many, many years ago?  Maybe girlfriend left him and he has decided it was all Universal's fault.



yankeepenny said:


> since the housemother is MIA, what time can we expect Todd, Lawr, and DM to roll the keg up to the door?
> 
> 
> Barb, you get the plastic cups and cutlery
> 
> Tammy, plates and garbage bags
> 
> Tracie- get the tap
> 
> Rv and and Alison and wendy and me will make munchies
> 
> Katie- you and Gemma tell the neighbors  5 bucks a person and they are in.
> 
> Brab and Rose we need chips and dip.
> 
> Janet,  Fletch, damo and Dm move the furniture upstairs
> 
> Sharon and Jenn get the music hooked up.
> 
> Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!
> 
> Jodie, get money at the front door, if they seem like they are anti Uni, charge more.........or kick them out. or sic the cats on them.
> 
> all set, TIME TO PARTY!



I'm providing the sad melted rainbow cupcakes.  Let's party!!!


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> since the housemother is MIA, what time can we expect Todd, Lawr, and DM to roll the keg up to the door?
> 
> 
> Barb, you get the plastic cups and cutlery
> 
> Tammy, plates and garbage bags
> 
> Tracie- get the tap
> 
> Rv and and Alison and wendy and me will make munchies
> 
> Katie- you and Gemma tell the neighbors  5 bucks a person and they are in.
> 
> Brab and Rose we need chips and dip.
> 
> Janet,  Fletch, damo and Dm move the furniture upstairs
> 
> Sharon and Jenn get the music hooked up.
> 
> Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!
> 
> Jodie, get money at the front door, if they seem like they are anti Uni, charge more.........or kick them out. or sic the cats on them.
> 
> all set, TIME TO PARTY!



I don't drink until noon.


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *A little early for a keg but if ya want one now we will bring it and extra's   *



*its 5 o'clock somewhere*


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> *MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *here is my absolute final post on this matter*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23929490&postcount=70



Excellent post Tracie.  And the point being made repeatedly is that NOBODY said anything bad about MGM/DHS!  The only "bashing" was aimed at Universal.  Saying "here are the reasons why I like this place vs. that place" is one thing... saying "ewwww, don't go to Universal" is another.


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies and Barb the smoking is getting a little better and I am down to 7 a day I guess thats not too bad   *



 

   

   

Great job Lawrence!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> I don't drink until noon.



It's Easter...make an exception


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Excellent post Tracie.  And the point being made repeatedly is that NOBODY said anything bad about MGM/DHS!  The only "bashing" was aimed at Universal.  Saying "here are the reasons why I like this place vs. that place" is one thing... saying "ewwww, don't go to Universal" is another.



*Thank you, Tricia.

I did all of that on only ONE cup of coffee *


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> The mods already locked that one and are sending people over to the first thread you posted.  That Cayman guy sure has a personal bug up his butt, doesn't he?  He's relating experiences from when JN was the Hanna Barbera ride?  How many years ago was that?  Puh-leez.





yankeepenny said:


> regarding those two threads- someone must have wizzed in the caymen dude's cheerios years ago, cause he is giving the impression of very angry , argumentative person....
> 
> (just my opinion)





ky07 said:


> tlinus said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MORNIN HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *here is my absolute final post on this matter*
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23929490&postcount=70
> 
> *Good post and sounds like this guy is just a Universal hater and if he can turn people away from Universal he would and I think if he could he would turn them to six flags   *
Click to expand...


*If you read the second thread (the one that is locked where he refers to employees as slimeballs) It appears that he is bent because allegedly a TM was hitting on his girlfriend who "cursed him out" and "stuff like that NEVER happens at Disney" - yeah if gf is cursing at Uni, she's cursing at Disney, Seaworld, home, work, etc.*


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> I'm sure he'll be banned before long with that attitude.



*one could only hope that he realizes that he is being an absolute butt head and confrontational*


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> since the housemother is MIA, what time can we expect Todd, Lawr, and DM to roll the keg up to the door?
> 
> 
> Barb, you get the plastic cups and cutlery
> 
> Tammy, plates and garbage bags
> 
> *Tracie- get the tap*
> 
> Rv and and Alison and wendy and me will make munchies
> 
> Katie- you and Gemma tell the neighbors  5 bucks a person and they are in.
> 
> Brab and Rose we need chips and dip.
> 
> Janet,  Fletch, damo and Dm move the furniture upstairs
> 
> Sharon and Jenn get the music hooked up.
> 
> Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!
> 
> Jodie, get money at the front door, if they seem like they are anti Uni, charge more.........or kick them out. or sic the cats on them.
> 
> all set, TIME TO PARTY!



*Awww heck - we actually own a keggerator/beer meister 

So I got it covered  *


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> *I don't drink until noon.*



ok then....

It's always noon somewhere


----------



## ky07

*Well they can say what ever they want about Universal cause as for me and my family we are hooked on Universal and yes we like Disney but ask my DW and DS's if they want to go somewhere else then be prepare to hold your ears for the screaming and not to mention I can't wait or how excited they get everytime the DW sees a comercial on Universal   *


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> Dear Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time on your holiday.
> Everything is fine here at the house. Love and miss you,
> 
> the Peeps.


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> I'm sure he'll be banned before long with that attitude.



*Hey he will have to learn the hard way cause I know I did if you homies remeber   *


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> It's Easter...make an exception



I'm trying to be good on Good Friday.  Tomorrow can be bad Saturday.


----------



## RVGal

Janet - Are you getting your tv today?  And I agree completely that I hope the TMs and CMs that read the boards know that the majority of us appreciate all the little (and big) things they do to make our visits more fun.

Barb - WTH?  Teacher conf runs over and then gives YOU grief that she heard not nice things?  I would straighten that out so that it doesn't spill over and Bubba get treated different.

Lawrence - Way to go on dropping another smoke off your daily total.  And I wouldn't mention the getting banned thing to Cayman Dude.  Let's let him find out that whole process on his own, shall we?    

Tracie - ONE CUP OF COFFEE?  YOU?  Well, dang.  Then that was a _brilliant _post!

Damo - Drink up.  I don't do beer, so you have to drink my share too.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Morning..... already??




*Not that it helps, but it IS Friday Morning!!*




bubba's mom said:


> Hey Penny....hows come I got plasticwear AND chips/dip duty.....   That's okay....*I am superMom*...I can handle! (if I can't, someone catch me and take over!)






*If you fall - I got yer back, homie!!*




bubba's mom said:


> Have the house to myself..... since there was no skool yesterday & today, Ry's coach that runs his Sat. morning soccer clinic, has a mini goalkeeper camp going on Thur-Sat mornings.  THREE hours   (9-12noon) and it's _outside_...   ..which would be okay if we lived near Tricia, Lori or Todd...but, we don't and it's VERY windy & chilly out there....DH wanted a 4 day weekend, so he took Thurs. off and took him yesterday and today again.  (From what I understand, he is sitting in his car watching movies on his Zune   )  Tomorrow he will probably go back indoors to his last 2 clinics....he missed last Saturdays game due to the clinic. (Thought he'd learn more at clinic than in the game...Coach agreed.)



*Enjoy some quiet time   With your schedule, it is a rarity  *




bubba's mom said:


> We had an incident Monday nite.....
> So, we get an email from the teacher stating she was sorry she ran late, but heard there were not nice things said about her and she didn't deserve them??    WTH???  We never said anything bad about HER...esp. in front of Bubba....gggrrrrr..... She said she would be willing to have us come in Tues. nite (couldn't do, I was working) or a phone conference and (get this) she said she would be 'more comfortable meeting with Ryan's Mom'.... DH about went thru the roof!! He was pi**ed and I don't blame him.  SHE screwed US...*how is my DH the bad guy??  *   Okay, rant over....



*WTH??!!??!! If she truly knew what was going on, she would realize its not "all about her", but about inconsiderate parents who cannot stick to their allotted time frame.   Whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - tell Randy to shake it off, he is one of the good guys in my book   *



bubba's mom said:


> Other than that, it's been soccer, karate, working (I didn't get off from the new job for the holiday AND they fired a gal (wrongly I might add) and the new hire I trained, quit on her 2nd day....and they WANT to fire the other guy who opens the days I don't, but can't find anyone to work 'days' and .....   ...sigh...








*That is alot!!! I still have to do Easter Bunny Stuff  *




bubba's mom said:


> well, off to salon today...gonna be busy cuz everyone is off work today and is coming in today instead of tomorrow......
> 
> catch ya's later....
> 
> Happy Friday all!!



*Bye Barb - have a great day!!!*


----------



## RVGal

I'm going to have to leave soon for Joshua's class egg hunt and party.

I have to finish cleaning the house and prepping the food today and tomorrow, so wish me luck.  I've done most of the big stuff... but what is left is still alot.

Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.      

Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> I'm going to have to leave soon for Joshua's class egg hunt and party.
> 
> I have to finish cleaning the house and prepping the food today and tomorrow, so wish me luck.  I've done most of the big stuff... but what is left is still alot.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.
> 
> Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.



If the hands are back on when you come back, then you should really be freaked out.


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> I'm going to have to leave soon for Joshua's class egg hunt and party.
> 
> I have to finish cleaning the house and prepping the food today and tomorrow, so wish me luck.  I've done most of the big stuff... but what is left is still alot.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, *Jesus' hands fell off*.
> 
> Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.




    

*yet*

    


*your stories NEVER fail or disappoint

have a fun time at Joshua's class party!!! *


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> If the hands are back on when you come back, then you should really be freaked out.



If at any time his hands return, I'm going to sell the set on eBay and make a fortune.  



tlinus said:


> *yet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *your stories NEVER fail or disappoint
> 
> have a fun time at Joshua's class party!!! *



You should have seen me holding the handless Jesus and trying to figure out if it meant something.      

Kindergarteners searching for eggs and then loading up on sugar.  I'm thinking it'll be a good time!


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> If at any time his hands return, I'm going to sell the set on eBay and make a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have seen me holding the handless Jesus and trying to figure out if it meant something.
> 
> Kindergarteners searching for eggs and then loading up on sugar.  I'm thinking it'll be a good time!



*slip a flask of rum in your purse and take some swigs - make things more interesting *


----------



## marciemi

HI  EVERYBODY!!!! 

Bet you're all just wondering how exciting the Milwaukee airport is, aren't you?  Especially if you've been here since 5:30am after getting up at 4:15 to catch the shuttle.  Especially after going through security, boarding the plane, de-icing, getting on the runway, going BACK to a different terminal, getting off the plane, going back through security to get back to yet another terminal after being told the first flight was cancelled, getting rescheduled on another flight, which is now cancelled as well, and just in general sitting here right now while DH tries to find out if there are any other options!  

Meanwhile it's a blizzard outside.  We were hoping (especially since it was just flurrying when we left the hotel) that we'd get out ahead of the storm, but evidently no such luck.  We just rebooked with our hotel for tonight (at a rate more than 50% higher than last night!  ) just in case we can't get out until tomorrow.  

AAUUGGGGHHHHHH!

Well, I read everything, but can't really take the time to reply since I'm on the stupid Mac Book and I'm backspacing more than typing, and DH wants to save the batteries.  Catch you all later - from Boston hopefully at some point!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> You betcha!



*I've got people!*  





Metro West said:


> Right now in Orlando...it's a balmy 79 degrees under clear skies and a nice breeze blowing.




 





macraven said:


> homies.,,,,,,,,,,,
> i tried for a real long time to post here.
> 
> i ended up sending it to brab in an email and told her to post it here.
> well i told her to pass the info on which means powst it here..
> 
> 
> 
> i see it is about 11 pm for most of you.
> 
> yhou are 6 hours ahead of me....
> 
> 
> hopefully this will post..................
> 
> i kept getting errors on disbioard type of ;message.



*Hey Mac,  (big wave so you can see it from FL to HI)Sounds like you're having a great time.     I didn't realize Mr. Mac was joining you.    It will be good for you guys to get away together.     

Definitely, forget the real world exists.    You deserve a break from reality.  

That's a seriously long flight.     We flew nonstop to San Diego & my DH said no more nonstop, cross country flights.    (We usually change planes somewhere along the way.)    Yours was much worse.    No wonder Mr. Mac was tired. *

*Barb, thanks for posting Mac's email. *





tlinus said:


> *great progress - now could you send some of that energy my way??*


*

When you get done with it, will you forward it on to me please. 





			holy crap - getting home improvements, going to Vegas AND Florida within a short time frame? when did I do something to deserve all this????
		
Click to expand...

*
*Just being you is more than enough.* 





KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Leaving for PA tomorrow....don't know if or when I'll be able to get back on because we have no internet soooo....
> 
> Happy Easter to all and to all a good night!
> 
> 
> Isn't that the way it goes?



*Have fun!*  




dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> G'mornin everyone and Happy Spring!!!!!!!
> 
> Barb: There's nothing wrong with PA.  We're both summer babies and love warmth, but instead of going to somewhere warm this vacation, we're going to PA where we you may be getting snow on Saturday.  *We'll  also be hitting up Camelback to try snowboarding for the first time ever!!  *I already told my students that if I come back with broken bones, they'll know why!!



*Hope you make it home in one piece.*  





keishashadow said:


> did you hit the lottery Sooo,  .  *Where r u staying in Vegas?*  I'm rather anal when it comes to picking a hotel have switched packages/joints out a couple times...figure it'll happen @ least a few more times before June...it's a sickness lol



*Yes, more Vegas info please.* 





bubba's mom said:


> Anyhow....the boys are off to a soccer clinic this morning (splain later....remind me if I forget) and I'm off to work 9-4 ....  sigh.....




*Consider yourself reminded!*


----------



## yankeepenny

marciemi said:


> HI  EVERYBODY!!!!
> 
> Bet you're all just wondering how exciting the Milwaukee airport is, aren't you?  Especially if you've been here since 5:30am after getting up at 4:15 to catch the shuttle.  Especially after going through security, boarding the plane, de-icing, getting on the runway, going BACK to a different terminal, getting off the plane, going back through security to get back to yet another terminal after being told the first flight was cancelled, getting rescheduled on another flight, which is now cancelled as well, and just in general sitting here right now while DH tries to find out if there are any other options!
> 
> Meanwhile it's a blizzard outside.  We were hoping (especially since it was just flurrying when we left the hotel) that we'd get out ahead of the storm, but evidently no such luck.  We just rebooked with our hotel for tonight (at a rate more than 50% higher than last night!  ) just in case we can't get out until tomorrow.
> 
> AAUUGGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Well, I read everything, but can't really take the time to reply since I'm on the stupid Mac Book and I'm backspacing more than typing, and DH wants to save the batteries.  Catch you all later - from Boston hopefully at some point!



oh my goodness..............holy shrekaroni!


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.
> Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.



Dear Threaders- This is your chance to own a handless Jesus  manufactured right here in North Georgia! It can be yours to sell on Ebay for the low , low price of .........a weeks stay at either Uni or Disney World. The seller preferes upgraded facilities and dining included, so make your offer now! This will go fast once the ebay  folks hear about it. Again, Jesus with no hands! No hands needed to perform miracles! Come on down and make your bid!


----------



## yankeepenny

Brab, I would not be happy about that teacher situation. 
Not at all. let us know what you are going to do.


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> HI  EVERYBODY!!!!
> 
> Bet you're all just wondering how exciting the Milwaukee airport is, aren't you?  Especially if you've been here since 5:30am after getting up at 4:15 to catch the shuttle.  Especially after going through security, boarding the plane, de-icing, getting on the runway, going BACK to a different terminal, getting off the plane, going back through security to get back to yet another terminal after being told the first flight was cancelled, getting rescheduled on another flight, which is now cancelled as well, and just in general sitting here right now while DH tries to find out if there are any other options!
> 
> Meanwhile it's a blizzard outside.  We were hoping (especially since it was just flurrying when we left the hotel) that we'd get out ahead of the storm, but evidently no such luck.  We just rebooked with our hotel for tonight (at a rate more than 50% higher than last night!  ) just in case we can't get out until tomorrow.
> 
> AAUUGGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Well, I read everything, but can't really take the time to reply since I'm on the stupid Mac Book and I'm backspacing more than typing, and DH wants to save the batteries.  Catch you all later - from Boston hopefully at some point!



Awww. That is so sad!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> i'm not stressing about calling the school, hopefully boy will know when he comes home today.  I looked at the calendar again today & realized that he has a tennis match scheduled for both friday & monday (which were school holidays ).  They did the same thing with basketball.  I can understand a tournie; yet regular games should be during school dates imo.



*Good thing you guys didn't plan on going out of town for the holiday.*




Metro West said:


> Chris and I have already given our comments....feel free:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1760460



*I read the thread, but refrained from posting.   I hate to question anyone's intelligence, but some people.......     The comment I despise the most is the comparison to Six Flags.    Either there's some Six Flags parks that are MUCH better than others, or these people don't have a clue.     I also love it, when people say, "I'm a WDW person, & have never been to UO, but WDW is definitely better."  

To me, the linked thread is a no brainer.    I love both resorts, but MGM isn't nearly as nice as US.    The person who said both UO parks combined equals one WDW park obviously missed a lot of stuff at both parks.   FWIW, we think MGM & AK are both 1/2 day parks at most.     That doesn't mean everyone thinks that.   I just don't get some people.    They act like there's a reward for the DISboard member most addicted to WDW.*  





loribell said:


> Trust me you do not want to get close to Diamond Head. I will never forgive my husband for telling me that my sister & I that we just had to hike that stupid crater.  *Some day I will scan some of my pics and post them for you guys to see.* You know, when I have some free time!



*We're waiting.*  






GemmaPixie said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently.
> 
> Saw that the old thread got closed...why? Internet got caught out before I could read why. And since when are we on the 3rd one?? You guys are good yackers!!
> 
> Im home for easter now until the 1st April and then I start my new job in Liverpool on 7th April and working full time over summer (no holiday for me this year...boooo)
> 
> So....tell me the gossip!!



*Hey Gemma,
Welcome back!   Sounds like you're leading an interesting life.   Enjoy the ride. * 





wwessing said:


> So now you know my secret, which will get me lynched if anyone outside this thread finds out   You guys all posted so eloquently.  I was thinking it is too bad the OP didn't come here and post



*My DH would agree with you.     My DS would too most of the time.   (He likes going for new rides.)    Other than new rides, he's also prefers UO. * 





RVGal said:


> *My house is reasonably clean and so am I.*  I am, however, freaky tired.  Do I need to go check the other thread again or do you guys have it covered?[/COLOR][/SIZE]



*Yeah, Tricia!*  *Now, come & clean my house please.*


----------



## mslclark

Been reading those threads about Universal v. Disney, and I'm stressed out!  I just wish people wouldn't jump to conclusions and label Universal "just like Six Flags".  Same old, same old, rude castmembers, dirty, blah blah blah.  Just had to get this out!!


----------



## ky07

mslclark said:


> Been reading those threads about Universal v. Disney, and I'm stressed out!  I just wish people wouldn't jump to conclusions and label Universal "just like Six Flags".  Same old, same old, rude castmembers, dirty, blah blah blah.  Just had to get this out!!



*We all feel the same way its just another lets bash Universal and  Disney and gets real old at times*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> PM me your snail and I'll send it down....



*Done!!!   Thanks again*  




bubba's mom said:


> I don't think it's just FL anymore....seems like everywhere they are developing something....no tiny morsel of land goes undeveloped if they can help it



*You're right!    Fortunately, my sisters & I have land in NC that our parents left us.      I'm not selling any of it.    Land is a novelty most people don't have.    We definitely don't have any here. * 






bubba's mom said:


> yo!  still waitin' here.....



*Has it arrived yet?     If not, I'll have to check the tracking number to see what the holdup is.*  





Metro West said:


> Morning all and happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Here we go again with the name calling. Now Universal employees are slimeballs:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761461



*That thread was even more ridiculous.   I'm glad it was closed.*  





JawsCPA said:


> Jodie - I signed up for the Fox Sports Bracket.  I see that someone else also picked West Virginia to go to Final Four.  So far, so good - WVU plays Duke Saturday @ 2pm.  This would be a HUGE win for us.  You know where I'll be Saturday.  The office will probably shut down at 1pm for Easter and THE GAME.



*They have a great chance of beating Duke.    Coach K plays his players so hard in the regular season that they have nothing left for the tourney.    I can't figure out why he does that, but it works for me.*  




Metro West said:


> Morning Jennifer. I hope WVU wins...*I can't stand Duke *and was very upset Belmont couldn't finish them off last night.
> 
> BTW....My brother is a WVU grad.



*That makes 2 of us.     Of course, it's obvious why I don't like Dook.      I was so conflicted last night.    I chose Dook to win, but was really hoping Belmont would beat them. *


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Excellent post Tracie.  And the point being made repeatedly is that NOBODY said anything bad about MGM/DHS!  The only "bashing" was aimed at Universal.  Saying "here are the reasons why I like this place vs. that place" is one thing... saying "ewwww, don't go to Universal" is another.


Yup...same old song.



tlinus said:


> *If you read the second thread (the one that is locked where he refers to employees as slimeballs) It appears that he is bent because allegedly a TM was hitting on his girlfriend who "cursed him out" and "stuff like that NEVER happens at Disney" - yeah if gf is cursing at Uni, she's cursing at Disney, Seaworld, home, work, etc.*


Yeah...the mod locked it but that's the thread where TheCaymanIslands bonehead was calling all the names.



tlinus said:


> *one could only hope that he realizes that he is being an absolute butt head and confrontational*


Couldn't agree more.



ky07 said:


> *Well they can say what ever they want about Universal cause as for me and my family we are hooked on Universal and yes we like Disney but ask my DW and DS's if they want to go somewhere else then be prepare to hold your ears for the screaming and not to mention I can't wait or how excited they get everytime the DW sees a comercial on Universal   *


Good to hear Lawrence.



RVGal said:


> The mods already locked that one and are sending people over to the first thread you posted.  That Cayman guy sure has a personal bug up his butt, doesn't he?  He's relating experiences from when JN was the Hanna Barbera ride?  How many years ago was that?  Puh-leez.


 I know...he's a freak alright.



yankeepenny said:


> regarding those two threads- someone must have wizzed in the caymen dude's cheerios years ago, cause he is giving the impression of very angry , argumentative person....
> 
> (just my opinion)


 



keishashadow said:


> that's *Mr. Slimeball *to him Might have to call the MIB out on this one...they can make him forget


   



bubba's mom said:


> I'm done now.....but wanted to shout to:
> 
> Todd (Done smoking at work yet?)


No...I haven't quit completely but still only allowing myself three at lunch. I haven't crossed the other bridge yet.

I just want to add a word of thanks to the homies who posted on that thread. The one this morning REALLY got me upset with the "slimeball" comment. Otherwise, he can post whatever he wants but that really did it for me.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies and Barb the smoking is getting a little better and I am down to 7 a day I guess thats not too bad   *



*That wonderful!*  





yankeepenny said:


> Tammy, plates and garbage bags



*I'm on my way out the door now.   Didn't you hear me leaving?*  





yankeepenny said:


> Dear Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time on your holiday.
> Everything is fine here at the house. Love and miss you,
> 
> the Peeps.



*Yeah Mac, no need to worry about us.   We're all angels!* 

 





keishashadow said:


> i'm ashamed of what the TMs/CMs must think of the "ugly" tourists...hope they know most of us appreciate how hard they work *every day *to make our experience memorable



*In all our trip to WDW & UO, we've better treated special exactly once.    That was at UO. * 




> if i miss anyone, have a blessed Easter!



*You too!* 





RVGal said:


> I'm beginning to feel the Universal hate may stem from a TM hitting on his girlfriend?  Or that was how he interpreted what a TM was doing many, many years ago?  Maybe girlfriend left him and he has decided it was all Universal's fault.



*How ridiculous would that be, if it is the reason? * 





bubba's mom said:


> We arrive at skool just before 6 for our conference. Conferences started at 5:30 and they run for 15 min. per parent/student.  Well....we left at 6:15 because the people ahead of us were still in with her   and we wouldn't have time to talk about Bubba's skoolwork anyway...IF the people she was with walked out then...but, they showed NO signs of leaving anytime soon.  Now, I am   and DH is really fuming.  He said how ridiculous it is to be running 15 minutes behind schedule on the 2nd person of the night.  Haveta agree.  The next parent came and asked if we were 6:45? (after him)...Told him, no, we were 6..._ahead _of him.  Well, when we decided to leave, he asked if he could give her a message.  DH said, 'no. she'll figure it out when we're not here."  Now, my DH was a bit loud and let his anger be known about how the whole thing runs.... IF you need more than the 15 minutes, alloted, SCHEDULE ANOTHER CONFERENCE!!!!
> 
> *So, we get an email from the teacher stating she was sorry she ran late, but heard there were not nice things said about her and she didn't deserve them?? *   WTH???  We never said anything bad about HER...esp. in front of Bubba....gggrrrrr..... She said she would be willing to have us come in Tues. nite (couldn't do, I was working) or a phone conference and (get this) she said she would be 'more comfortable meeting with Ryan's Mom'.... DH about went thru the roof!! He was pi**ed and I don't blame him.  SHE screwed US...how is my DH the bad guy??     Okay, rant over....




*Wow, I'm surprised she would say that in an email.   Sounds kind of immature of her.*


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *That makes 2 of us.    Of course, it's obvious why I don't like Dook.  I was so conflicted last night. I chose Dook to win, but was really hoping Belmont would beat them. *


I picked Duke as well but wouldn't mind my bracket getting busted if Ferret U was out in the first round.


----------



## ky07

*You know its pretty bad how narrowed minded people can be just like Todd the slime ball part got to me and now someone said they couldn't imagine anyone spending 7 days at universal like there is nothing to do at Universal and just gives me a  try to tell these people that there is *


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi there.

I'm sorry I haven't been around. 

I'm sorry I don't have the energy to read and catchup right now.  I don't even know what day it is.

For those participating in the March Madness Fantasy league, congrats to Tammy for currently being in 1st place!  Tricia, Janet, and me are currently tied for second.  Macraven and my cat are tied for 3rd.  Ignore the Jodie/Jodie entry ... I picked, but wasn't sure if I picked, then it wouldn't let me re-log in as Jodie, and I still can't.  The site sorta sux.  Looks like Alison didn't get her picks in on time.    Sorry about that!  This wasn't the easiest site to use, and if we do it again next year, I'll look elsewhere.

So sorry Belmont didn't beat Duke last night.  What a great game, and what a terrible upset that would've been!  Coach K looked like crud last night, but I guess he had the flu.  Anyway, I hate Duke.  My brother was denied admission there, but the dingbat he tutored got in on a full scholarship for wrestling, so they kiss my you-know-what.   

Happy Easter.  I will try to catch up with your lives later.  It's 2:52 pm and I feel like I should be sleeping right now.

xx


----------



## RVGal

I survived the Easter party.

I should have t-shirts made that say that.

I'm going to upload some pics to Photobucket and I'll be back to share my handless Jesus and Joshua's party.


----------



## tlinus

My NCAA game for the day:








*GO HAWKS!!!!!*​


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> *That is alot!!! I still have to do Easter Bunny Stuff  *



*I made Kenny's basket last night, but still haven't decided on the gift.   Like you, I can hear that clock telling me I'm running out of time.     Hope you find some good "bunny" stuff. * 





RVGal said:


> I have to finish cleaning the house and prepping the food today and tomorrow, so wish me luck.  I've done most of the big stuff... but what is left is still alot.




*Good luck.    Sounds like you've got everything under control though.*  




> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.
> 
> Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.



*Were the hands still in the box?    It would be really strange, if they weren't.     When all else fails, get out the superglue.*




marciemi said:


> HI  EVERYBODY!!!!
> 
> Bet you're all just wondering how exciting the Milwaukee airport is, aren't you?  Especially if you've been here since 5:30am after getting up at 4:15 to catch the shuttle.  Especially after going through security, boarding the plane, de-icing, getting on the runway, going BACK to a different terminal, getting off the plane, going back through security to get back to yet another terminal after being told the first flight was cancelled, getting rescheduled on another flight, which is now cancelled as well, and just in general sitting here right now while DH tries to find out if there are any other options!
> 
> Meanwhile it's a blizzard outside.  We were hoping (especially since it was just flurrying when we left the hotel) that we'd get out ahead of the storm, but evidently no such luck.  We just rebooked with our hotel for tonight (at a rate more than 50% higher than last night!  ) just in case we can't get out until tomorrow.
> 
> AAUUGGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Well, I read everything, but can't really take the time to reply since I'm on the stupid Mac Book and I'm backspacing more than typing, and DH wants to save the batteries.  Catch you all later - from Boston hopefully at some point!



*Bummer!!!     I don't think I'd previously read where you were going.    Obviously, Boston.    Hope the weather clears quickly & you can get on your way.*





ky07 said:


> *You know its pretty bad how narrowed minded people can be just like Todd the slime ball part got to me and now someone said they couldn't imagine anyone spending 7 days at universal like there is nothing to do at Universal and just gives me a  try to tell these people that there is *



*We'd love to spend 7 nights at UO.*  





AlexandNessa said:


> For those participating in the March Madness Fantasy league, *congrats to Tammy for currently being in 1st place!*  Tricia, Janet, and me are currently tied for second.  Macraven and my cat are tied for 3rd.  Ignore the Jodie/Jodie entry ... I picked, but wasn't sure if I picked, then it wouldn't let me re-log in as Jodie, and I still can't.  The site sorta sux.  Looks like Alison didn't get her picks in on time.    Sorry about that!  This wasn't the easiest site to use, and if we do it again next year, I'll look elsewhere.
> 
> So sorry Belmont didn't beat Duke last night.  What a great game, and what a terrible upset that would've been!  Coach K looked like crud last night, but I guess he had the flu.  Anyway, I hate Duke.  My brother was denied admission there, but the dingbat he tutored got in on a full scholarship for wrestling, so they kiss my you-know-what.
> 
> Happy Easter.  I will try to catch up with your lives later.  It's 2:52 pm and I feel like I should be sleeping right now.
> 
> xx



*Thanks, but the leader usually changes often with NCAA brackets.    I've already lost a game today.    Last year I lost lots of 1st round match-ups, then ended up winning it all in my small group.    I pretty much live or die by the Heels though.    If they do good, so do I.    If not.... * 





RVGal said:


> I survived the Easter party.




*Glad you made it through.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey, I like the Jodie/Jodie entry better.* *If that one doesn't count, I'm only talking to 2 of you from now on.     Tricia & Tracie are my peeps.    The rest of you stink!* 

*Go Tarheels*


----------



## RVGal

I've got my pics.

First up, the resurrection:






And a closeup:






I found one hand, but not the other one.  There were wires sticking out of the arms that the hands broke off and they looked super creepy, so I took a pair of pliers and clipped the wires off.

Next up, Joshua's party.  The egg hunt:
















And the party in his classroom:


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> My NCAA game for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO HAWKS!!!!!*​



*I'm pulling for St. Joe's too then!    See, I'm pulling for my peep's teams.      I hope the rest of you lose. *


----------



## tlinus

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm pulling for St. Joe's too then!    See, I'm pulling for my peep's teams.      I hope the rest of you lose. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> I found one hand, but not the other one.  There were wires sticking out of the arms that the hands broke off and they looked super creepy, so *I took a pair of pliers and clipped the wires off.*[/size]




*Good idea!*




> Next up, Joshua's party.  The egg hunt:



*Oops!   Looks like someone's hittin' on our Joshua.*  





> And the party in his classroom:



*Looks like he was having a lot of fun.     His smile's adorable with his missing front teeth.*


----------



## RVGal

I see a mod just stepped in and gave a finger wag on that other thread.  Cayman Dude is new with a low post count and big old chip on his shoulder.  Troll.


----------



## RVGal

Somebody needs to 'splain to Cayman Dude about the difference between FACT and OPINION.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I see a mod just stepped in and gave a finger wag on that other thread.  Cayman Dude is new with a low post count and big old chip on his shoulder.  Troll.


Exactly...I wish the mod would go ahead and close the thread before people start getting points. I'm kind of surprised it's still open.

Unfortunately, TheCaymanIslands will just lurk until he has a chance to start up again. What a loser!


----------



## GemmaPixie

He's a loser...we are cool!


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> He's a loser...we are cool!


I haven't had a chance to to say hi to you Gemma...I've been stirring up trouble.  

Glad to see you back on here!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Metro West said:


> I haven't had a chance to to say hi to you Gemma...I've been stirring up trouble.
> 
> Glad to see you back on here!



HAHA thanks...glad to be back!! Don't worry, Im a self confessed stirrer also!


----------



## damo

Now this one's even funnier!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1762156


----------



## GemmaPixie

That is hilarious!


----------



## GemmaPixie

And its been deleted..booo


----------



## RVGal

What'd I miss?  You guys got a thread deleted?


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> What'd I miss?  You guys got a thread deleted?



Haha, no.  It was about some guy who went to Disney three weeks ago and came back to the room and found his wife in bed with the lifeguard.  She told him to come back in 20 minutes.  Now, three weeks later he's got a divorce and full custody of his child.


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Haha, no.  It was about some guy who went to Disney three weeks ago and came back to the room and found his wife in bed with the lifeguard.  She told him to come back in 20 minutes.  Now, three weeks later he's got a divorce and full custody of his child.



At Disney?  NOoooooo!

A divorce in 3 weeks?  I've never heard of one going that quickly... especially with child custody involved.  I had no kids and we worked out the arrangements and division of property between ourselves and it still took months.


----------



## RVGal

Our eggs are colored.  The boys have had a bath and *most* of the egg colors have been removed from them.

Joshua asked me again this evening when Easter is.  I told him the day after tomorrow.  He said, "So tomorrow is Easter Eve?"  

Well, yeah... I guess...


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> At Disney?  NOoooooo!
> 
> A divorce in 3 weeks?  I've never heard of one going that quickly... especially with child custody involved.  I had no kids and we worked out the arrangements and division of property between ourselves and it still took months.



Exactly.  That's why the thread was obviously just a joke and eventually locked because people were having too much fun with it.


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> Our eggs are colored.  The boys have had a bath and *most* of the egg colors have been removed from them.
> 
> Joshua asked me again this evening when Easter is.  I told him the day after tomorrow.  He said, "So tomorrow is Easter Eve?"
> 
> Well, yeah... I guess...



Aw.  Easter Eve.  I miss those good old days.  My daughter and BF painted her bedroom today.  That was all the painting we had going on.


----------



## marciemi

Hi again!! We're HEEERE!  Unfortunately, I wish I could say that "here" was Boston, but it's not.    

We are back home in Green Bay.  On the plus side, we did make it home.  The driving (what a surprise!) was terrible.  They're now saying up to 18 inches in some parts of Milwaukee, up to 15 inches in much of it.  Took about two hours to do the normal first hour north, then it pretty much cleared for the last hour.  No snow here (new at least!).  

On the minus side, the earliest we could rebook for was Sunday.  We stood in line for over 2 hours to find that out.  Needless to say, it wasn't a happy experience.   Made a bad error in judgement after we stood in line earlier in the day (only about a half hour that time) to stay on our flight (which they were insisting still "might" go) instead of booking for Saturday afternoon at that point - there were only 5 seats left at the time (we need 5!) so minutes after we walked away it was too late.  At the time waiting until tomorrow seemed ridiculous.  Now it would have been a much better idea!  

We were supposed to come back on the 29th, but that would give us not enough time to see family and hit all the places we're hitting.  Tried to change it to the 30th (Sunday) and all flights were COMPLETELY booked.  So we decided that since this is mostly likely the last time we'll make it out there with the boys due to their schedules, etc., that we'd skip a day of school/work and come back on Monday instead.  Haven't told my boss yet - by the time I called at 1pm, they'd all gone home for the day today.  Maybe they'll tell me I can't stay and when I do they can fire me!   

Changing the subject some, did I mention that they've been promising me all along (since my first interview) that there'd be a raise at 6 months?  No one mentioned anything and since we're now past six months, I asked this week about it.  Boss said he'd get back to me.  Next day he told me that they'd agreed on a 50 CENT an hour raise!    Wow - can they afford to be so generous?  He said we'd talk again at the end of calendar year - oh boy, in just 9 months, maybe they'll give me ANOTHER 50 cents!  Really, once summer rolls around and I know what the kids' schedules will be for the fall, I'm looking seriously elsewhere!

Back to the airport story!  Unfortunately, even though we booked on another flight, our luggage was still on the first flight, which never made it out today, but was still "delayed" when we left the airport.  They couldn't pull our bags for us (well, they could, but they said it would take about 3 hours).  We didn't have a problem leaving them there, but they insisted they'd go on to Boston with the flight.  Now I don't have any idea where the luggage actually is and what the odds are of it ending up in Boston on Sunday.  And of course all our ski stuff is in there! 

And now we won't be going to Boston itself (other than the airport) on Sunday.  We'll be landing (hopefully!) and heading right up to Vermont to ski because our package starts that afternoon.  That is not changeable.  Luckily it was in the middle of our trip.  During our LONG stay in line, we got to know the folks near us well.  The people in front of us were going on a cruise - thinking they were being safe by flying out a day early.  They couldn't get out today or tomorrow at all, so ended up leaving the airport, after being there for 6 hours, and DRIVING to Ft. Lauderdale - obviously all the way through and hopefully before the ship sails at 5pm tomorrow.  The people behind us were flying to Dallas for a wedding.  They also were given no options that would get them there in time and ended up just getting their money back and not going to the wedding (it was for a friend).  So I guess it could be worse.

I said that on the shuttle bus back to the hotel to get our car.  Said something to Matt like, "Well, it could be worse.  At least we..." and he interrupted "Have our Health!"   I'm like - "um, okay, that too!"  

Speaking of Matt - he's ecstatic to be back home!  GF's best friend was having a birthday party tonight that got weathered out a month or so ago, so now he got to go with GF!   Well, that's his opinion at least!

Well, I've been up since 3:30 (supposed to get up at 4:30, but of course was stressed I'd sleep too late and woke up and couldn't go back to sleep) and I'm losing consciousness!  I'll catch up with you all tomorrow since I don't have much to do other than wash the small amount of stuff we have (yep, the dirty laundry's in the checked baggage! - luckily the wet swimsuits came home!) and try to extend my video time since they'd now be due before we get back!  

Wish I had better news!


----------



## tlinus

AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!

This game is making us crazy!!!


----------



## Sharon G

Yep, I miss the good old days too. My youngest will be 18 next month.  

He has received all the packages from the colleges he applied to.

We mailed in the tuition deposit to his first choice this morning! It feels really good to have this behind us now. 

Of course, his first choice school offered him the smallest scholarship.  I emailed them and included the offers from the other schools and his first choice school upped their offer by $12000!  

Guess I had better be looking for airfare to Daytona for August!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> This game is making us crazy!!!




*Sorry!    I was pulling for them. *


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> This game is making us crazy!!!


Which game? I've been watching a movie.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> Hi again!! We're HEEERE!  Unfortunately, I wish I could say that "here" was Boston, but it's not.




*Wow Marcie, that's horrible.    At least, you worked it out to still get to go.    Hopefully, you'll have better weather on Sunday.  * 





Sharon G said:


> Yep, I miss the good old days too. My youngest will be 18 next month.
> 
> He has received all the packages from the colleges he applied to.
> 
> We mailed in the tuition deposit to his first choice this morning! It feels really good to have this behind us now.
> 
> Of course, his first choice school offered him the smallest scholarship.  *I emailed them and included the offers from the other schools and his first choice school upped their offer by $12000! *
> 
> Guess I had better be looking for airfare to Daytona for August!!!



*That's awesome!   I hope we get that lucky, but I won't be counting on it.      Where's he going to school at?*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> Which game? I've been watching a movie.



*She was pulling for St. Joseph's against Oklahoma.*


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a good night and pleasant Saturday!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Good night, Todd!    Good night, all!    I'm off to bed to watch more of the games then snooze myself. *


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> Loribell- make sure all the downstairs window blinds/curtains are working so the cops cannot peak in!



K!



bubba's mom said:


> Have the house to myself..... since there was no skool yesterday & today, Ry's coach that runs his Sat. morning soccer clinic, has a mini goalkeeper camp going on Thur-Sat mornings.  THREE hours   (9-12noon) and it's _outside_...   ..which would be okay if we lived near Tricia, Lori or Todd...but, we don't and it's VERY windy & chilly out there....DH wanted a 4 day weekend, so he took Thurs. off and took him yesterday and today again.  (From what I understand, he is sitting in his car watching movies on his Zune   )  Tomorrow he will probably go back indoors to his last 2 clinics....he missed last Saturdays game due to the clinic. (Thought he'd learn more at clinic than in the game...Coach agreed.)
> 
> We had an incident Monday nite.....realized at dinner, we were never informed of a time for Bubba's conference that night.  Called the skool and left message for teacher. She called back in about 5 minutes and said we were scheduled for 6pm.  I didn't realize it and didn't want her sitting there waiting for us if we weren't coming.... Told her we have another committment at 6:45 (Bubba soccer playoff game) the other side of Reading (without traffic, this would be a 20 min. trip). Told her we'd make 6.
> 
> We arrive at skool just before 6 for our conference. Conferences started at 5:30 and they run for 15 min. per parent/student.  Well....we left at 6:15 because the people ahead of us were still in with her   and we wouldn't have time to talk about Bubba's skoolwork anyway...IF the people she was with walked out then...but, they showed NO signs of leaving anytime soon.  Now, I am   and DH is really fuming.  He said how ridiculous it is to be running 15 minutes behind schedule on the 2nd person of the night.  Haveta agree.  The next parent came and asked if we were 6:45? (after him)...Told him, no, we were 6..._ahead _of him.  Well, when we decided to leave, he asked if he could give her a message.  DH said, 'no. she'll figure it out when we're not here."  Now, my DH was a bit loud and let his anger be known about how the whole thing runs.... IF you need more than the 15 minutes, alloted, SCHEDULE ANOTHER CONFERENCE!!!!
> 
> So, we get an email from the teacher stating she was sorry she ran late, but heard there were not nice things said about her and she didn't deserve them??    WTH???  We never said anything bad about HER...esp. in front of Bubba....gggrrrrr..... She said she would be willing to have us come in Tues. nite (couldn't do, I was working) or a phone conference and (get this) she said she would be 'more comfortable meeting with Ryan's Mom'.... DH about went thru the roof!! He was pi**ed and I don't blame him.  SHE screwed US...how is my DH the bad guy??     Okay, rant over....


 
Oh what a brilliant coach, an outdoor soccer clinic in PA in March?  

That was absolutely ridiculous behavior on that teachers part. Maybe her email needs to be forwarded on to the principal. It sounds to me like the other parent might have said that more was said. 

Oh and our teachers do not let parents go over. Sometimes they may start a little late but they don't go over. She needs to apologize. Make sure she does not start treating our Bubba differently or I will come have a talk with her myself! 



RVGal said:


> I'm beginning to feel the Universal hate may stem from a TM hitting on his girlfriend?  Or that was how he interpreted what a TM was doing many, many years ago?  Maybe girlfriend left him and he has decided it was all Universal's fault.



I wonder if said girlfriend even exists!


----------



## Sharon G

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> That's awesome!   I hope we get that lucky, but I won't be counting on it.      Where's he going to school at?*


*

He's going to Embry-Riddle Aeronautical College in Daytona. They also have a campus in Prescott Arizona. Their most popular major is commerical pilot, but James is going for computer engineering with a minor in flight. He wants to get his private pilot license!*


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I'm going to have to leave soon for Joshua's class egg hunt and party.
> 
> I have to finish cleaning the house and prepping the food today and tomorrow, so wish me luck.  I've done most of the big stuff... but what is left is still alot.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set (think nativity scene, but Jesus and the tomb instead of Jesus and the manger) and when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.
> 
> Everyone else still has hands. Jesus is the only one. If I get time, I'll post pictures. It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.



Glad the cleaning is done. So sorry about your Resurrection scene. Can't imagine what could have happened to it. 



RVGal said:


> If at any time his hands return, I'm going to sell the set on eBay and make a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have seen me holding the handless Jesus and trying to figure out if it meant something.



   




tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> To me, the linked thread is a no brainer.    I love both resorts, but MGM isn't nearly as nice as US.    The person who said both UO parks combined equals one WDW park obviously missed a lot of stuff at both parks.   FWIW, we think MGM & AK are both 1/2 day parks at most.     That doesn't mean everyone thinks that.   I just don't get some people.    They act like there's a reward for the DISboard member most addicted to WDW.*



It is all I can do to get Ally to actually go to MGM. We love to go to AK though but we go for opening and leave by 1. We just have to go back multiple times for Ally's happiness. She is the one in charge.



> *We're waiting.*


I said when I have some free time. There was none of that around here today nor will there be tomorrow.  

Here is a copy of my post from another thread:

So, remember how I told you my mil took care of the Easter basekts? Well this year she decided to just do bunnies instead. So yesterday I got to go buy stuff for baskets for Ally and my granddaughter.

I went to the baseball field to get the concession going at 8:30 this morning, went to the inlaws at 12:45, stayed until 4:00, back to the ballfield until 5:00, to bank & then grocery store and finally back home at 7:00. Dh is finally doing something to help out and is cooking dinner. UGH!


Have a terrific weekend & Easter everyone.

Oh and dad called today and mother decided the ham she bought wasn't enough for everyone she invited and we needed to have our normal brisket too. So I got to go buy everything to smoke brisket and now we are getting ready to start smoking it. It is going to be a long night. Of course it won't be as good since it didn't get to marinade but it will do.



Metro West said:


> I just want to add a word of thanks to the homies who posted on that thread. The one this morning REALLY got me upset with the "slimeball" comment. Otherwise, he can post whatever he wants but that really did it for me.



Hey those parks are what brought us all together. They are important to us too. And he insulted a few of our own too. 



AlexandNessa said:


> So sorry Belmont didn't beat Duke last night.  What a great game, and what a terrible upset that would've been!  Coach K looked like crud last night, but I guess he had the flu.  Anyway, I hate Duke.  My brother was denied admission there, but the dingbat he tutored got in on a full scholarship for wrestling, so they kiss my you-know-what.
> xx



Now isn't that ridiculous.  



tlinus said:


> My NCAA game for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO HAWKS!!!!!*​



Sorry Tracie. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I made Kenny's basket last night, but still haven't decided on the gift.   Like you, I can hear that clock telling me I'm running out of time.     Hope you find some good "bunny" stuff. *



I got Ally the Nancy Crew movie that she has been waiting for.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I've got my pics.
> 
> First up, the resurrection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found one hand, but not the other one.  There were wires sticking out of the arms that the hands broke off and they looked super creepy, so I took a pair of pliers and clipped the wires off.
> 
> Next up, Joshua's party.  The egg hunt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the party in his classroom:



Okay the missing hands are just creepy. 

Joshua is adorable! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm pulling for St. Joe's too then!    See, I'm pulling for my peep's teams.      I hope the rest of you lose. *



HEY! That was my Sooners they were playing! 



marciemi said:


> Hi again!! We're HEEERE!  Unfortunately, I wish I could say that "here" was Boston, but it's not.
> 
> We are back home in Green Bay.  On the plus side, we did make it home.  The driving (what a surprise!) was terrible.  They're now saying up to 18 inches in some parts of Milwaukee, up to 15 inches in much of it.  Took about two hours to do the normal first hour north, then it pretty much cleared for the last hour.  No snow here (new at least!).
> 
> On the minus side, the earliest we could rebook for was Sunday.  We stood in line for over 2 hours to find that out.  Needless to say, it wasn't a happy experience.   Made a bad error in judgement after we stood in line earlier in the day (only about a half hour that time) to stay on our flight (which they were insisting still "might" go) instead of booking for Saturday afternoon at that point - there were only 5 seats left at the time (we need 5!) so minutes after we walked away it was too late.  At the time waiting until tomorrow seemed ridiculous.  Now it would have been a much better idea!
> 
> We were supposed to come back on the 29th, but that would give us not enough time to see family and hit all the places we're hitting.  Tried to change it to the 30th (Sunday) and all flights were COMPLETELY booked.  So we decided that since this is mostly likely the last time we'll make it out there with the boys due to their schedules, etc., that we'd skip a day of school/work and come back on Monday instead.  Haven't told my boss yet - by the time I called at 1pm, they'd all gone home for the day today.  Maybe they'll tell me I can't stay and when I do they can fire me!
> 
> Changing the subject some, did I mention that they've been promising me all along (since my first interview) that there'd be a raise at 6 months?  No one mentioned anything and since we're now past six months, I asked this week about it.  Boss said he'd get back to me.  Next day he told me that they'd agreed on a 50 CENT an hour raise!    Wow - can they afford to be so generous?  He said we'd talk again at the end of calendar year - oh boy, in just 9 months, maybe they'll give me ANOTHER 50 cents!  Really, once summer rolls around and I know what the kids' schedules will be for the fall, I'm looking seriously elsewhere!
> 
> Back to the airport story!  Unfortunately, even though we booked on another flight, our luggage was still on the first flight, which never made it out today, but was still "delayed" when we left the airport.  They couldn't pull our bags for us (well, they could, but they said it would take about 3 hours).  We didn't have a problem leaving them there, but they insisted they'd go on to Boston with the flight.  Now I don't have any idea where the luggage actually is and what the odds are of it ending up in Boston on Sunday.  And of course all our ski stuff is in there!
> 
> And now we won't be going to Boston itself (other than the airport) on Sunday.  We'll be landing (hopefully!) and heading right up to Vermont to ski because our package starts that afternoon.  That is not changeable.  Luckily it was in the middle of our trip.  During our LONG stay in line, we got to know the folks near us well.  The people in front of us were going on a cruise - thinking they were being safe by flying out a day early.  They couldn't get out today or tomorrow at all, so ended up leaving the airport, after being there for 6 hours, and DRIVING to Ft. Lauderdale - obviously all the way through and hopefully before the ship sails at 5pm tomorrow.  The people behind us were flying to Dallas for a wedding.  They also were given no options that would get them there in time and ended up just getting their money back and not going to the wedding (it was for a friend).  So I guess it could be worse.
> 
> I said that on the shuttle bus back to the hotel to get our car.  Said something to Matt like, "Well, it could be worse.  At least we..." and he interrupted "Have our Health!"   I'm like - "um, okay, that too!"
> 
> Speaking of Matt - he's ecstatic to be back home!  GF's best friend was having a birthday party tonight that got weathered out a month or so ago, so now he got to go with GF!   Well, that's his opinion at least!
> 
> Well, I've been up since 3:30 (supposed to get up at 4:30, but of course was stressed I'd sleep too late and woke up and couldn't go back to sleep) and I'm losing consciousness!  I'll catch up with you all tomorrow since I don't have much to do other than wash the small amount of stuff we have (yep, the dirty laundry's in the checked baggage! - luckily the wet swimsuits came home!) and try to extend my video time since they'd now be due before we get back!
> 
> Wish I had better news!



Oh Marcie that is awful. I hope you get out on your next flight. Who were you flying with? Good luck with the luggage. Your story is why we do not fly anymore. 



Sharon G said:


> Yep, I miss the good old days too. My youngest will be 18 next month.
> 
> He has received all the packages from the colleges he applied to.
> 
> We mailed in the tuition deposit to his first choice this morning! It feels really good to have this behind us now.
> 
> Of course, his first choice school offered him the smallest scholarship.  I emailed them and included the offers from the other schools and his first choice school upped their offer by $12000!
> 
> Guess I had better be looking for airfare to Daytona for August!!!



    That is great! 



Metro West said:


> Good night folks...have a good night and pleasant Saturday!





tarheelmjfan said:


> *Good night, Todd!    Good night, all!    I'm off to bed to watch more of the games then snooze myself. *



Good night to both of you! And you too Lawrence.


----------



## loribell

Okay now on to other things. Man did you guys type your little fingers off today. 

The Cayman guy is an idiot. So is DVCJen. Period! That thread is ridiculous. Should have been locked. Period! 

Barb asked about Mikey's MRI. Sorry I forgot to update you guys. We are not doing an MRI yet. This doctor (actually his pa) is much more thourough and I felt very comfortable with what he was saying. They want to try simpler things first. We are going to do therapy 3 times a week for 4 weeks. He also gave him some exercises to do on his own and then showed me the diference in the tightness in his arms. He has to lay down on his side out straight, he then is supposed to put his right arm out to the side and with his left hand push it as far towards the table as he can and hold it for 10 seconds. He has to do 3 sets of 10 a day. When he is doing this with his right arm he can not even get it to a 45 degree angle. When he turns over and does it with his left arm he can go all the way to the table and flatten it out. I guess there is a little tightness there! 

Sorry if I missed anything. It has been a very long, stressful day complete with more crap with the ex son in law.

Lawrence and Todd I am so proud of you guys for your efforts. Keep it up. 

I won't be around until tomorrow evening again it at all. Just in case I don't make it back in I want to go ahead and wish you all a super fantastic Easter. I have some pics of a great Crucifixion & Resurrection scene I took on my way back from Albuquerque to post for you guys. I will do that tomorrow evening if I can, if not I will try to do it Sunday. 

Night everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

JawsCPA said:


> It is now March 21 and we will probably take vacation around June 21 - and yet we have no plans.  Hopefully, this weekend I can make DH decide what we are going to do?  DFIL mentioned Grand Canyon a few months back - not sure if he still wants to do this or not.  If this falls through, looks like a Florida trip for us!!!!
> jennifer



i hope Grand Canyon 'falls thru' and you get to go to the Motherland    Keep us posted  



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies and Barb the smoking is getting a little better and I am down to 7 a day I guess thats not too bad   *



Good job Lawrence...keep it up!  



keishashadow said:


> - truck came in & i plopped myself down until the unloaded the darn thing...waiting for the due to show



So? How'd it go?  

Missed yer 'quirkiness' around her today


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> * It appears that he is bent because allegedly a TM was hitting on his girlfriend who "cursed him out" and "stuff like that NEVER happens at Disney" - yeah if gf is cursing at Uni, she's cursing at Disney, Seaworld, home, work, etc.*



I thought that too...they must be some real "classy" people...  



ky07 said:


> *Well they can say what ever they want about Universal cause as for me and my family we are hooked on Universal *



I agree...they love Disney SO much, and HATE UO so much...let 'em stay at Disney...it'll keep the lines down at UO  



damo said:


> I'm trying to be good on Good Friday.  Tomorrow can be bad Saturday.



  BAD SATURDAY   ...get ready damo..... 



RVGal said:


> Barb -   I would straighten that out so that it doesn't spill over and Bubba get treated different.



I need to be careful because we DID have an 'incident' with his first grade teacher and SHE DID hold it against Bubba the rest of the year.... beyotch.....    Don't worry...I haven't replied to her email yet, but I intend to be very careful with my words


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *Enjoy some quiet time   With your schedule, it is a rarity  *



'quiet time'     Surely you jest?!  My 'quiet time' this morning was paying bills, running a couple errands, making chili, etc...not "me" time...."my" time is at night at bedtime (like now)  



			
				tlinus said:
			
		

> * I still have to do Easter Bunny Stuff  *



Are you done Easter Bunny shopping? 



RVGal said:


> Oh, I almost forgot a story!  I started getting out our Easter decorations yesterday. I have a resurrection set when I took it out of the box, Jesus' hands fell off.
> 
> It freaked me out for awhile, but I think I'm over it.



  



damo said:


> If the hands are back on when you come back, then you should really be freaked out



 EXCELLENT one!!!!

damo, I think you deserve: 





  ....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

(line of the day!   )





tarheelmjfan said:


> *I read the thread, but refrained from posting.   I hate to question anyone's intelligence, but some people.......  The comment I despise the most is the comparison to Six Flags.    Either there's some Six Flags parks that are MUCH better than others, or these people don't have a clue.     I also love it, when people say, "I'm a WDW person, & have never been to UO, but WDW is definitely better."
> *



Couldn't agree more  



mslclark said:


> Been reading those threads about Universal v. Disney, and I'm stressed out!  I just wish people wouldn't jump to conclusions and label Universal "just like Six Flags".  Same old, same old, rude castmembers, dirty, blah blah blah.  Just had to get this out!!



Feel better now    We all feel the same way.....


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're right!    Fortunately, my sisters & I have land in NC that our parents left us.      I'm not selling any of it.    Land is a novelty most people don't have.    We definitely don't have any here. *



What are your plans with that land??  Are you going to put a house on it and 'retire' there?? (I hope not...cuz if you don't stay in FL, a flogging is in order for you   )




			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Has it arrived yet?     If not, I'll have to check the tracking number to see what the holdup is.*



It's okay....arrived today  




Metro West said:


> No...I haven't quit completely but still only allowing myself three at lunch. I haven't crossed the other bridge yet.
> 
> I just want to add a word of thanks to the homies who posted on that thread. The one this morning REALLY got me upset with the "slimeball" comment. Otherwise, he can post whatever he wants but that really did it for me.



THREE??   How many WAS it??    Either that...or I'm hoping you have a really loooong lunch   (keep at it tho  )

I always have a homies back...I just usually need a link to it cuz I don't get much chance to venture out of the house  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *In all our trip to WDW & UO, we've better treated special exactly once.    That was at UO. *



'point' to UO 




ky07 said:


> *You know its pretty bad how narrowed minded people can be just like Todd the slime ball part got to me and now someone said they couldn't imagine anyone spending 7 days at universal like there is nothing to do at Universal and just gives me a  try to tell these people that there is *



Don't try to explain it.... What I can't imagine is spending 7 days at WDW....running for this fastpass, running to that ride/show, running back, uughh...just too exhausting for us.  We want to 'stroll' around the parks and relax... If I feel like sitting down for awhile people watching, I don't want to feel guilty like I should be doing something because there is SO much to see and so little time to see it all....  You have to do what works for you.  Everyone's opinions are different and that's what this board is about....facts (information) and people's opinions (personal experiences)..... (again...another reason I 'don't get out' a lot   )



AlexandNessa said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been around.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have the energy to read and catchup right now.  I don't even know what day it is.
> 
> For those participating in the March Madness Fantasy league, congrats to Tammy for currently being in 1st place!  Tricia, Janet, and me are currently tied for second.  Macraven and my cat are tied for 3rd.  Ignore the Jodie/Jodie entry ... I picked, but wasn't sure if I picked, then it wouldn't let me re-log in as Jodie, and I still can't.  The site sorta sux.  Looks like Alison didn't get her picks in on time.  Sorry about that!  This wasn't the easiest site to use, and if we do it again next year, I'll look elsewhere.
> 
> So sorry Belmont didn't beat Duke last night.  What a great game, and what a terrible upset that would've been!  Coach K looked like crud last night, but I guess he had the flu.  Anyway, I hate Duke.  My brother was denied admission there, but the dingbat he tutored got in on a full scholarship for wrestling, so they kiss my you-know-what.
> 
> Happy Easter.  I will try to catch up with your lives later.  It's 2:52 pm and I feel like I should be sleeping right now.
> 
> xx



Hey Jodie...we know you are a working fool....till Easter anyway...then you are OFF baby!!  

Okay..now, I hate Duke too  (unless of course, my Bubba ends up going there   )That was a rotten deal your bro got!    How do I check how bad I'm doing??  I barely remembered how to GET to our page to put my pix in  

Get some rest...ketchup later.....oh btw...Gemma is back  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I made Kenny's basket last night, but still haven't decided on the gift.   Like you, I can hear that clock telling me I'm running out of time.     Hope you find some good "bunny" stuff. *



I don't think I know how old yer Kenny is?  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *We'd love to spend 7 nights at UO.*



I wouldn't mind either....most stayed is 5 nites .... someday  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *If that one doesn't count, I'm only talking to 2 of you from now on.     Tricia & Tracie are my peeps.    The rest of you stink!*


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> It was about some guy who went to Disney three weeks ago and came back to the room and found his wife in bed with the lifeguard.  She told him to come back in 20 minutes.  Now, three weeks later he's got a divorce and full custody of his child.





RVGal said:


> At Disney?  NOoooooo!
> 
> A divorce in 3 weeks?  I've never heard of one going that quickly... especially with child custody involved.  I had no kids and we worked out the arrangements and division of property between ourselves and it still took months.



  sorry I missed it   But, I agree...prolly just a joke.... 



RVGal said:


> Our eggs are colored.  The boys have had a bath and *most* of the egg colors have been removed from them.
> 
> Joshua asked me again this evening when Easter is.  I told him the day after tomorrow.  He said, "So tomorrow is Easter Eve?"
> 
> Well, yeah... I guess...



Our eggs will be colored tomorrow...  

Hey...gotta love the Easter Eve comment....from the mind of a 6 yo  



damo said:


> My daughter and BF painted her bedroom today.  That was all the painting we had going on.



What color???  If she's repainting her room, does that mean she doesn't plan on moving out for awhile? 



marciemi said:


> Hi again!! We're HEEERE!  Unfortunately, I wish I could say that "here" was Boston, but it's not.
> 
> We are back home in Green Bay.



Wow Marcie...sorry about the travel woes   At least you're back home tho   Best place to be!   Maybe the next attempt will be successful


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I've got my pics.
> 
> First up, the resurrection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup:



Oh my!   Maybe he broke his hands rolling that huge stone out from the entryway?  




RVGal said:


> And the party in his classroom:



Is it me, or does he look a little frightened about that cupcake?  

They were great pix   He looks like he had a GREAT time!!!  And, got quite a few eggs too   What memories.....they grow up SO quick


----------



## bubba's mom

Sharon G said:


> We mailed in the tuition deposit to his first choice this morning! It feels really good to have this behind us now.
> 
> Of course, his first choice school offered him the smallest scholarship.  I emailed them and included the offers from the other schools and his first choice school upped their offer by $12000!
> 
> Guess I had better be looking for airfare to Daytona for August!!!



Hey Sharon!!  That's GREAT news!!!   Glad to hear you were able to 'negotiate' a scholarship   Congrats!!  Guess they REALLY WANTED James to attend their school.... If I need help in that area in about 8-9 years, I'll be sure to give ya a ring!   You must be a smooth talker to convince them to "up" to offer....   He will love it...AND Fla.  Yet _another _reason to visit  



loribell said:


> Oh what a brilliant coach, an outdoor soccer clinic in PA in March?



Yeah.... it's not normally WARMER on CHRISTMAS than EASTER!   Oh well...he was running around and he didn't mind the cold..... 



loribell said:


> Here is a copy of my post from another thread:
> 
> I went to the baseball field to get the concession going at 8:30 this morning, went to the inlaws at 12:45, stayed until 4:00, back to the ballfield until 5:00, to bank & then grocery store and finally back home at 7:00. Dh is finally doing something to help out and is cooking dinner. UGH!



Yep...sounds like a day in my life.... You poor girl  



loribell said:


> HEY! That was my Sooners they were playing!



uh-oh  



loribell said:


> Barb asked about Mikey's MRI. Sorry I forgot to update you guys. We are not doing an MRI yet. This doctor (actually his pa) is much more thourough and I felt very comfortable with what he was saying. They want to try simpler things first. We are going to do therapy 3 times a week for 4 weeks. He also gave him some exercises to do on his own and then showed me the diference in the tightness in his arms. He has to lay down on his side out straight, he then is supposed to put his right arm out to the side and with his left hand push it as far towards the table as he can and hold it for 10 seconds. He has to do 3 sets of 10 a day. When he is doing this with his right arm he can not even get it to a 45 degree angle. When he turns over and does it with his left arm he can go all the way to the table and flatten it out. I guess there is a little tightness there!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything. It has been a very long, stressful day complete with more crap with the ex son in law.
> 
> I won't be around until tomorrow evening again it at all. Just in case I don't make it back in I want to go ahead and wish you all a super fantastic Easter. I have some pics of a great Crucifixion & Resurrection scene I took on my way back from Albuquerque to post for you guys. I will do that tomorrow evening if I can, if not I will try to do it Sunday.
> 
> Night everyone!



I hope this PT doesn't hurt his arm more than it helps    Hope this PA is right. If surgery can be avoided, all the better....but if the exercises and PT alone aren't going to make it better, it might be best to have the surgery now while he's young and has plenty of time to heal and 'bounce back'    Either way, I hope it gets better soon....He's waited all winter for baseball, now it's here, and he's not enjoying it 

Ex son in law stirring the pot again, eh??    What a d**khead!  I just don't get that!   But, you go get 'em Lori...nobody messes with our Madie  

Will look for yer pix if ya have time...if not, I/we totally understand....

If we miss you, have an enjoyable EASTER yerself


----------



## bubba's mom

Well...that does it for me....long day at work today...didn't even get home till 9:40pm!   Oh well....got tonz of $$ in my pocket tho!  

Gave myself a short day tomorrow   will catch you all then!!!  Have a GREAT Saturday y'all......  

Pets are in.  Locks are locked.  Lights are out!

Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugz bite


----------



## JawsCPA

damo said:


> Haha, no.  It was about some guy who went to Disney three weeks ago and came back to the room and found his wife in bed with the lifeguard.  She told him to come back in 20 minutes.  Now, three weeks later he's got a divorce and full custody of his child.



That would never happen at Universal.

sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## JawsCPA

Good Saturday morning gang. 

Marcie -  so sorry that your trip is not working out.  Hope it changes for the better soon.

Tricia - that is a neat Easter set.  I had never heard of Easter resurrection scenes before.

To the Universal defenders - Thanks - I didn't have time to read all the comments - just the first few posts of the thread.  I don't know why people feel they must "trash" something they don't like.  DH and I would never go camping - yet many folks (a few on here)  camping, and it is big here in WV.  Just because we don't like it doesn't mean there is something wrong with it or with you if you like it. 

I also don't understand the people who say do both Universal parks in one day.  Am I the only one who likes to go on repeat rides?  I don't know when I will get back to Florida, so I want to ride my favorites many times.  On our trip, DS went on MIB 6 times and Spiderman 4 times.  And on "water ride" day, we did Jurassic, Popeye, and Ripsaw twice each.  We spent Sunday afternoon until Friday morning, and I could have spent longer.

Anyhoo - hope you all have a good Easter weekend.  I took DS to mall last night for dress clothes.  We have now graduated to men's sizes.  Only problem is - he takes a size 14-15 shirt.  We had to really look to find one this small, and most start at 16.  We are going to church with FIL who is singing in their church cantata that morning.  (usually, DS can wear jeans and a nicer shirt to church- but for Easter, he needs to dress up a little).


Oh Yeah - GO WVU BEAT DUKE Game time is 2pm)

 jennifer


----------



## wings91

Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning folks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Runnin' late....  

Quik mornin' and HI to wings91   Make yerself at home.....rulz: play nice and no politic talk 

Have great day all!!!


----------



## tlinus

*morning all!!!

i am a bad easter bunny - still have to shop.....ds told me he wants the eb to bring him the nerf basket he saw in the toy r us ad   hopefully i can find something for him.

the girls are a bit harder (of course)

boiling our eggs here shortly

contractor/friend is here putting this on for my front doors 













and this on the side door







he is also going to put these on all the bedroom doors (4), bathroom doors (2), ds's closet (1) and basement (1) - 








not too sure if that will happen today, but the interior doors were on sale at Home Depot for 19.00 each and I bought em so we could install em when he can.*


----------



## tlinus

*St. Joes out in round one.....oh well, there's Villanova! GO Nova!!!  

very busy day on tap - have to go to MIL house for a brunch, kids going out with my Mom so that is when the shopping will have to happen....got laundry AND cleaning to do.....at some point.....so my pictures tomorrow show a somewhat cleaned up house  

haven't visited the other thread since late yesterday - don't know if I can handle it this early  

have a great saturday everyone!!!*


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> *morning all!!!
> 
> contractor/friend is here putting this on for my front doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this on the side door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is also going to put these on all the bedroom doors (4), bathroom doors (2), ds's closet (1) and basement (1) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too sure if that will happen today, but the interior doors were on sale at Home Depot for 19.00 each and I bought em so we could install em when he can.*


I like those doors and for $19.00 you can't go wrong. I've been thinking about putting a storm door on the front but I haven't found one that I like. My neighbor has a white one that has this hideous palm tree and crane (bird...not the machine) on it. That's not for me.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Hi again!! We're HEEERE!  Unfortunately, I wish I could say that "here" was Boston, but it's not.



Awww, Marcie that stinks!  We've had trouble with flights being delayed, but never anything like that.  I hope you still get to go and have lots of fun!



tlinus said:


> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> This game is making us crazy!!!



   



Sharon G said:


> Of course, his first choice school offered him the smallest scholarship.  I emailed them and included the offers from the other schools and his first choice school upped their offer by $12000!
> 
> Guess I had better be looking for airfare to Daytona for August!!!



That is GREAT news!  You must be incredibly proud of him.   



loribell said:


> So, remember how I told you my mil took care of the Easter basekts? Well this year she decided to just do bunnies instead. So yesterday I got to go buy stuff for baskets for Ally and my granddaughter.
> 
> I went to the baseball field to get the concession going at 8:30 this morning, went to the inlaws at 12:45, stayed until 4:00, back to the ballfield until 5:00, to bank & then grocery store and finally back home at 7:00. Dh is finally doing something to help out and is cooking dinner. UGH!



Sounds like you had a busy day and more to come.  Take a breath and enjoy it if you can.  I try to give myself that advice.  I don't always listen, but I try.  

I'm glad you are comfortable with what the doctor had to say about Mikey.  I hope this works for him.

And the ex is STILL giving you guys problems?  Does he actually care about his daughter or does he just want to be a butthead?  I can't imagine going through that stuff.   




bubba's mom said:


> I need to be careful because we DID have an 'incident' with his first grade teacher and SHE DID hold it against Bubba the rest of the year.... beyotch.....    Don't worry...I haven't replied to her email yet, but I intend to be very careful with my words



It is a fine and crappy line we walk as parents, isn't it?  We have to take care of our child first and always.  I remember when Joshua was being picked on by the boy in his class at the beginning of the year.  Remember that?  I had to go in and tell the teachers that another boy was hitting him at recess?  Oh, how I dreaded that.  I just knew that if I came across as angry or accusing them of not doing their job that they might treat Joshua differently.  I had to do it.  I had to stick up for my little guy, but I also worried that I might be creating a new problem.  Sigh.  It's never easy.



bubba's mom said:


> Is it me, or does he look a little frightened about that cupcake?




That is his "Mom is taking my picture again" forced for the camera smile.   



JawsCPA said:


> Anyhoo - hope you all have a good Easter weekend.  I took DS to mall last night for dress clothes.  We have now graduated to men's sizes.  Only problem is - he takes a size 14-15 shirt.  We had to really look to find one this small, and most start at 16.  We are going to church with FIL who is singing in their church cantata that morning.  (usually, DS can wear jeans and a nicer shirt to church- but for Easter, he needs to dress up a little).



Don't get me started on shopping for boys clothes.  When Joshua crossed over into boys sizes... ugh.

We're the same way with church around here.  They can normally wear jeans and a shirt with a collar, but on Easter they need to spruce up a little.  I'm going to use the nice clothes that I bought for the wedding rehearsal in January for church tomorrow.

How nice that your FIL is singing.  I think it is neat when someone I know is performing.  It makes it that much more special.



wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.



 wings91

This is a happy place with lots of nice people.  Normally Mac (the founder of our thread) would be here to join you, but she is currently on vacation.

If you want someone to compare snowfall with, I'm sure Penny or Marcie or... well, I'm sure there are a lot of people here that will trade snow talk with you!


----------



## Metro West

Morning Tricia...everything back to normal after the storms last weekend?


----------



## ky07

*Morning Homies and   wings*


----------



## keishashadow

morning, getting ready to pop the ham in the oven...then i'll give it the bird-turkey that is .  Always cook it a day early so it cuts down nicely for the buffet next day. 

still haven't read thru the thread, hoping for later today spidey senses tingling in anticipation.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah.... it's not normally WARMER on CHRISTMAS than EASTER!   Oh well...he was running around and he didn't mind the cold.....



 No that is not normal. I hope! 



> Yep...sounds like a day in my life.... You poor girl



Thanks. I have a lot of really busy days but yesterday it just wouldn't stop. I swear if I had received 1 more phone call I was going to scream!




> I hope this PT doesn't hurt his arm more than it helps    Hope this PA is right. If surgery can be avoided, all the better....but if the exercises and PT alone aren't going to make it better, it might be best to have the surgery now while he's young and has plenty of time to heal and 'bounce back'    Either way, I hope it gets better soon....He's waited all winter for baseball, now it's here, and he's not enjoying it




I think the thing is to wait for the season to be over with to have surgery if it is needed. I really think that when he fouled the ball off his shoulder last season he just overly favored it instead of working it out and it has just continually got tighter. Once I saw what he could do with one and not the other it really made sense. We go back a week from Tuesday. I'll keep you guys informed. 

Oh and the jerk coach told him yesterday he sure wished he could play or at least hit!  He feel bad now that he knows something is really wrong. 



> Ex son in law stirring the pot again, eh??    What a d**khead!  I just don't get that!   But, you go get 'em Lori...nobody messes with our Madie



Oh yeah. It is getting bad again. And he still has not signed divorce papers. He has not paid his last 3 child support payments and Mirandas lawyer is not doing her job. I am fit to be tied. 



> Will look for yer pix if ya have time...if not, I/we totally understand....
> 
> If we miss you, have an enjoyable EASTER yerself



Got them uploaded but I am running out of time. 



bubba's mom said:


> Well...that does it for me....long day at work today...didn't even get home till 9:40pm!   Oh well....got tonz of $$ in my pocket tho!
> 
> Gave myself a short day tomorrow   will catch you all then!!!  Have a GREAT Saturday y'all......
> 
> Pets are in.  Locks are locked.  Lights are out!
> 
> Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugz bite



Well your 9:40 was worse than my day by far.  Glad you gave yourself a short day today. 




wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.



 Welcome to the gang! 



tlinus said:


> *St. Joes out in round one.....oh well, there's Villanova! GO Nova!!!
> 
> very busy day on tap - have to go to MIL house for a brunch, kids going out with my Mom so that is when the shopping will have to happen....got laundry AND cleaning to do.....at some point.....so my pictures tomorrow show a somewhat cleaned up house
> 
> haven't visited the other thread since late yesterday - don't know if I can handle it this early
> 
> have a great saturday everyone!!!*



Sorry we had to beat you out. Of all the schools in the NCAA how do I kepp getting put up against my buddies teams?

The doors are great. Have fun shopping. 



Metro West said:


> My neighbor has a white one that has this hideous palm tree and crane (bird...not the machine) on it. That's not for me.



   I am so glad you aren't putting that up for your door. 



RVGal said:


> Sounds like you had a busy day and more to come.  Take a breath and enjoy it if you can.  I try to give myself that advice.  I don't always listen, but I try.




Yeah it is easier to give that advice then it is to follow it. I will enjoy today. Yesterday, not so much. 

[quoteI'm glad you are comfortable with what the doctor had to say about Mikey.  I hope this works for him.[/quote]

Me too. Thanks! 



> And the ex is STILL giving you guys problems?  Does he actually care about his daughter or does he just want to be a butthead?  I can't imagine going through that stuff.



Gee, Miranda said the same thing to him.


----------



## loribell

Okay here are a couple of pics I was owing. Ally before the har cut & after:












And here are my two oldest & my niece at Christmas:


----------



## loribell

Now here are the pics I took on the way home from Albuquerque. This is on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere. It is supposed to be the biggest cross in the US. Someone then made all of these sculptures depicting the Crucifixion & Resurrection and put them in around the cross.


----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell

Okay I am now going to be late. I have to get in the shower. Have a fabulous day eveyone!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> EXCELLENT one!!!!
> 
> damo, I think you deserve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> (line of the day!   )
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Congrats to Damo on the Golden Homie!!!



tlinus said:


> *morning all!!!
> 
> i am a bad easter bunny - still have to shop.....ds told me he wants the eb to bring him the nerf basket he saw in the toy r us ad   hopefully i can find something for him.
> 
> the girls are a bit harder (of course)
> 
> boiling our eggs here shortly
> 
> contractor/friend is here putting this on for my front doors
> 
> not too sure if that will happen today, but the interior doors were on sale at Home Depot for 19.00 each and I bought em so we could install em when he can.*



Sounds like you've got a busy day too.  Shopping... eggs... installation... OH MY!  I like the doors.  New stuff for the house is always fun!   



Metro West said:


> I like those doors and for $19.00 you can't go wrong. I've been thinking about putting a storm door on the front but I haven't found one that I like. My neighbor has a white one that has this hideous palm tree and crane (bird...not the machine) on it. That's not for me.



Some people go a bit overboard with the whole Florida theme.  You live in Florida.  It's warm and there is sand and palm trees.  We get it.  You don't have to plaster it all over your house.   

Unless you want to.  Some people like the Florida decor.  I personally find it cheesy, but they sell a ton of it, so I must be in the minority.



Metro West said:


> Morning Tricia...everything back to normal after the storms last weekend?



We've got a beautiful day here!  Sunny and heading into the 70s.  

I haven't seen the news in... days.  I don't know how Atlanta is doing with the cleanup.  I did hear briefly on... Wednesday, I think... that the winds that were coming through with the storm that day were causing windows in some of the damaged high rises to blow out.  Peachtree Plaza, which is that really tall cylinder building, had several windows damaged by the tornado and they hadn't boarded them all up yet.  When this new storm went through, the winds were getting into the building via the missing windows and then couldn't vent back out, so BOOM... the wind would blow out a window on the opposite side.  They had to close down that block of Midtown and that Marta station.  Wild stuff.



ky07 said:


> *Morning Homies and   wings*



Morning Lawrence!



keishashadow said:


> morning, getting ready to pop the ham in the oven...then i'll give it the bird-turkey that is .  Always cook it a day early so it cuts down nicely for the buffet next day.
> 
> still haven't read thru the thread, hoping for later today spidey senses tingling in anticipation.



I'll be doing the ham and turkey tomorrow, but I bought a spiral sliced ham (already cooked) and the turkey is only 12 lbs.

I've never done a spiral sliced before.  Always bought a cooked a picnic or shank ham before.  We'll see how it goes.



loribell said:


> Oh yeah. It is getting bad again. And he still has not signed divorce papers. He has not paid his last 3 child support payments and Mirandas lawyer is not doing her job. I am fit to be tied.



Okay, that is just wrong, wrong, WRONG!  How can the lawyer not force the issue on signing the papers?  And behind in child support?  Hellloooo???

I hope that Karma gives him a great big bite in the butt.  He deserves it.


----------



## RVGal

Those were GREAT pics Lori!

Ally is looking like such a young lady and your other kids looked like they were having a fun time.

That collection of sculptures is amazing!  It must have been very moving to have been able to walk around and see that.  If we ever make it out west, that will go on my list of things to do.


----------



## damo

I'd really, really,really like to thank the academy.


----------



## RVGal

Well, gang... Carol is having a good day and she and Deb just came to pick up the boys and take them to (yet another) Easter egg hunt.  I have 2 hours to myself, so I am going to go put together the baskets and make an apple pie.

I'm ALL ALONE in my house!  I have it all to myself!


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Good Morning . I have been VERY BUSY . I have to get ready for the BUNNY visit. WE had all 3 kids home yesterday and well we had to get swim wear  for my two teenage girls .   Has anyone seen what they call swim wear for teenagers ?? there is not alot of fabric to them to say the least. 

Well we did finally book a trip this summer . WE went from bush gardens in Va and Six Flags in New England to a trip to Cedar Point in ohio but we will be going to WDW instead. With a 6 year old son we really wanted to see him enjoy his trip. At the other parks there is a lot for us to do but not too much for him.  We can always go to the other parks as he gets older but he is only 6 once and well at 13 and 16 the girls want to go back too . 
We booked the ASMU Family suite again and are thrilled to have gotten one  . So I made a Mickey path too .  

Hope to get to read the past 20 pages I missed but i can't see it happening until Monday and by then it may be over 40 pages . I am going in for my   on monday so I should have lots of time to read the boards after that mess. I am a little nervous and not happy about the whole thing but it needs to be done. 

Gotta go get Eggs for coloring . See everyone soon

Mary


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> I'd really, really,really like to thank the academy.



Forgot the congratulate you earlier. So congratulations!!!!!!



RVGal said:


> Well, gang... Carol is having a good day and she and Deb just came to pick up the boys and take them to (yet another) Easter egg hunt.  I have 2 hours to myself, so I am going to go put together the baskets and make an apple pie.
> 
> I'm ALL ALONE in my house!  I have it all to myself!



Oh isn't alone time wonderful! Glad Carol is feeling good. I hope they have lots of fun.  

As for Dustin...lets just say that he will get what he has coming to him one of these days. There are a lot of people that want to get their hands on him. Not just family, but all of the other guys that they went to high school with. It will happen. 

The pics of the big kids are the Hannah Montana wigs that the three younger girls got for Christmas at dads. There is also supposedly a pic of me & my sister in them but I just can't seem to find one!  

The felling looking at those sculptures just can't be described. There are benches out in front of the fountain and it was just so peaceful. It is literally right beside I-40 just across the Texas/Oklahoma border. An amazing place. 



coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Good Morning . I have been VERY BUSY . I have to get ready for the BUNNY visit. WE had all 3 kids home yesterday and well we had to get swim wear  for my two teenage girls .   Has anyone seen what they call swim wear for teenagers ?? there is not alot of fabric to them to say the least.
> 
> Well we did finally book a trip this summer . WE went from bush gardens in Va and Six Flags in New England to a trip to Cedar Point in ohio but we will be going to WDW instead. With a 6 year old son we really wanted to see him enjoy his trip. At the other parks there is a lot for us to do but not too much for him.  We can always go to the other parks as he gets older but he is only 6 once and well at 13 and 16 the girls want to go back too .
> We booked the ASMU Family suite again and are thrilled to have gotten one  . So I made a Mickey path too .
> 
> Hope to get to read the past 20 pages I missed but i can't see it happening until Monday and by then it may be over 40 pages . I am going in for my   on monday so I should have lots of time to read the boards after that mess. I am a little nervous and not happy about the whole thing but it needs to be done.
> 
> Gotta go get Eggs for coloring . See everyone soon
> 
> Mary



Glad you got your trip all squared away and were still able to get the family suite. 

There isn't a lot of fabric to little girls swim suits a lot of the time. I am not looking forward to it getting worse. What are they thinking? 


Well everyone else is just about ready. I am going to run for good now. See you all later.


----------



## RVGal

coastermom said:


> We booked the ASMU Family suite again and are thrilled to have gotten one  . So I made a Mickey path too .
> 
> Hope to get to read the past 20 pages I missed but i can't see it happening until Monday and by then it may be over 40 pages . I am going in for my   on monday so I should have lots of time to read the boards after that mess. I am a little nervous and not happy about the whole thing but it needs to be done.



 You booked a new vacation!  I am right there with you on the reason for our next trip.  Our kids will only be this little once.  Maybe they will be the kind of kids that will always enjoy Disney, but there is no way to tell.  I'm still hoping we can use some of our tax rebate and get the week long tickets for Universal too.  I just know that if we don't, I'm going to hear "but why can't we ride Cat in the Hat or Jimmy Neutron?" this time.  Joshua thinks all the rides are in "Orlando"... he doesn't understand the difference between the parks (or that you have to pay separate admission fees).  

I'm sure the teeth will go fine.  You will be uncomfortable for awhile after, but it will all be worth it.



loribell said:


> Oh isn't alone time wonderful! Glad Carol is feeling good. I hope they have lots of fun.
> 
> As for Dustin...lets just say that he will get what he has coming to him one of these days. There are a lot of people that want to get their hands on him. Not just family, but all of the other guys that they went to high school with. It will happen.
> 
> The pics of the big kids are the Hannah Montana wigs that the three younger girls got for Christmas at dads. There is also supposedly a pic of me & my sister in them but I just can't seem to find one!




If any of those guys that want to get their hands on Dustin can be bribed, I'll offer up a homemade apple pie (in an hour or so).


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Those were GREAT pics Lori!
> 
> Ally is looking like such a young lady and your other kids looked like they were having a fun time.
> 
> That collection of sculptures is amazing!  It must have been very moving to have been able to walk around and see that.  If we ever make it out west, that will go on my list of things to do.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Joshua asked me again this evening when Easter is.  I told him the day after tomorrow.  He said, "So tomorrow is Easter Eve?"



*Hey, that's pretty witty on his part.    Most kids his age probably wouldn't make the connection between the day before & Eve.*





damo said:


> Aw.  Easter Eve.  *I miss those good old days.*  My daughter and BF painted her bedroom today.  That was all the painting we had going on.



*So do I.*  





Sharon G said:


> He's going to Embry-Riddle Aeronautical College in Daytona. They also have a campus in Prescott Arizona. Their most popular major is commerical pilot, but James is going for computer engineering with a minor in flight. He wants to get his private pilot license!



*That's great!   Has he considered trying to work for NASA?     It would be an option to consider.* 





loribell said:


> I said when I have some free time.



*Oh, did I appear to be impatient?*  





loribell said:


> HEY! That was my Sooners they were playing!



*I had to pull for the fav. teams of my peeps who picked the Heels to win it all.     It's a pay it forward kind of thing, ya know. * 





loribell said:


> Barb asked about Mikey's MRI. Sorry I forgot to update you guys. We are not doing an MRI yet. This doctor (actually his pa) is much more thourough and I felt very comfortable with what he was saying. They want to try simpler things first. We are going to do therapy 3 times a week for 4 weeks. He also gave him some exercises to do on his own and then showed me the diference in the tightness in his arms. He has to lay down on his side out straight, he then is supposed to put his right arm out to the side and with his left hand push it as far towards the table as he can and hold it for 10 seconds. He has to do 3 sets of 10 a day. When he is doing this with his right arm he can not even get it to a 45 degree angle. When he turns over and does it with his left arm he can go all the way to the table and flatten it out. I guess there is a little tightness there!



*I hope the therapy works.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> I need to be careful because *we DID have an 'incident' with his first grade teacher and SHE DID hold it against Bubba *the rest of the year.... beyotch.....    Don't worry...I haven't replied to her email yet, but I intend to be very careful with my words



*That is just wrong.*  





bubba's mom said:


> damo, I think you deserve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> (line of the day!   )



*Congrats, damo!*  





bubba's mom said:


> What are your plans with that land??  Are you going to put a house on it and 'retire' there?? (I hope not...cuz if you don't stay in FL, a flogging is in order for you   )



*We hope to build on it & do the  snowbird thing.     Splitting time between NC & FL.     Those no way I'd leave FL for good, unless I was forced. *





> Okay..*now, I hate Duke too * (unless of course, my Bubba ends up going there   )That was a rotten deal your bro got!    How do I check how bad I'm doing??  I barely remembered how to GET to our page to put my pix in



*Welcome to the club. * 





> I don't think I know how old yer Kenny is?



*He's 16, but Santa & the Easter Bunny still pay him a visit.     He knows that as long as he tells me that he believes in them they'll continue to bring him something.    If you tell your mom you don't believe, Santa & the Easter Bunny are definitely going to hear you, ya know.      They'll probably be paying him a visit, when he's 40.* 





> I wouldn't mind either....most stayed is 5 nites .... someday



*Us too, & I'd love to stay longer.* 





wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.



 *That doesn't sound good.       to our home in a box.*




tlinus said:


> *i am a bad easter bunny - still have to shop.....ds told me he wants the eb to bring him the nerf basket he saw in the toy r us ad   hopefully i can find something for him.
> 
> the girls are a bit harder (of course)
> 
> boiling our eggs here shortly
> 
> contractor/friend is here putting this on for my front doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this on the side door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is also going to put these on all the bedroom doors (4), bathroom doors (2), ds's closet (1) and basement (1) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too sure if that will happen today, but the interior doors were on sale at Home Depot for 19.00 each and I bought em so we could install em when he can.*



*Nice doors!     Good luck to the bunny in you.     Hope you get everything done.*


----------



## Metro West

Well....so much for Duke!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> morning, getting ready to pop the ham in the oven...then i'll give it the bird-turkey that is .  Always cook it a day early so it cuts down nicely for the buffet next day.



*Great idea!    How do you serve the ham.    Do you reheat it or serve it cold?    I always cook everything the day of.....    Then I'm too worn out to enjoy the meal. * 





loribell said:


> Oh and the jerk coach told him yesterday he sure wished he could play or at least hit!  He feel bad now that he knows something is really wrong.



*I hope he learns from this.    He should feel bad.* 





> Oh yeah. It is getting bad again. And he still has not signed divorce papers. He has not paid his last 3 child support payments and Mirandas lawyer is not doing her job. I am fit to be tied.



*I don't know the story behind the ex, but I'm sorry you guys are having to go through this.   It sounds like Miranda needs a new lawyer.* 

*The pics of your DD a great.    She definitely looks older in the 2nd pic.    The pic of your older two & your niece is hilarious.*  

*Those sculptures are amazing.    I'd love to see that in person.*




RVGal said:


> Well, gang... *Carol is having a good day* and she and Deb just came to pick up the boys and take them to (yet another) Easter egg hunt.  I have 2 hours to myself, so I am going to go put together the baskets and make an apple pie.



*Great news!   I hope they had a fun day.    She's deserves one.*




coastermom said:


> Well we did finally book a trip this summer . WE went from bush gardens in Va and Six Flags in New England to a trip to Cedar Point in ohio but we will be going to WDW instead. With a 6 year old son we really wanted to see him enjoy his trip. At the other parks there is a lot for us to do but not too much for him.  We can always go to the other parks as he gets older but he is only 6 once and well at 13 and 16 the girls want to go back too .
> We booked the ASMU Family suite again and are thrilled to have gotten one  . So I made a Mickey path too .



*Good choice!*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> How do I check how bad I'm doing??



Try this link:
http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/setup/view_group.asp

If that doesn't work, go here & log in with the info you provided when signing up:
http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> Well....so much for Duke!



*That's just more proof that the West bracket is too easy, & Dook should never have been a 2 seed to begin with.* 

*I am glad to see Dook lose though.*


----------



## yankeepenny

i had played in the office pool for several years on a site, and now on my own. figures Duke would crash and burn. 
conn went under the bus yesterday and i just about died.

they were in my quarters playing each other next week.
figures.   but my teams in the end are still in it!


i cannot get onto the site where we signed up for here. 


well, thats why they call it march madness................


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *That's just more proof that the West bracket is too easy, & Dook should never have been a 2 seed to begin with.*
> 
> *I am glad to see Dook lose though.*


 


BTW...congrats on being post # 1000 on this thread!


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> i had played in the office pool for several years on a site, and now on my own. figures Duke would crash and burn.
> conn went under the bus yesterday and i just about died.
> 
> they were in my quarters playing each other next week.
> figures.   but my teams in the end are still in it!
> 
> 
> i cannot get onto the site where we signed up for here.
> 
> 
> well, thats why they call it march madness................



*I hear you Penny and who would have thought that western ky Hill toppers would have made it through thier first game and I had them going out in the first round   *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *I hear you Penny and who would have thought that western ky Hill toppers would have made it through thier first game and I had them going out in the first round   *


Me too...that screwed up my bracket as well as the Siena win over Vanderbilt.


----------



## coastermom

OK Don't think I am nuts but the disney people not as helpful as you guys are so here goes with my question . I am booked at the ASMU Family suite for 7 days with a 7 day park hopper with water park option. We are a family of 5 driving down from NYC. I will have water , breakfast foods and snacks in my van. We were considering the DDP but the basic one. I have heard it is very confusing and that now it might be harder to get reservations at some resturants. WE really love the pooh dinner at crystal palace . Does anyone know if it is included in the DDP ??  

Any help would be great guys. 



Anyone know where to get a list of the DDP resturants??


----------



## JawsCPA

Metro West said:


> Well....so much for Duke!



What Todd said. 

WVU is in the Sweet 16!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

loribell said:


> Now here are the pics I took on the way home from Albuquerque. This is on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere. It is supposed to be the biggest cross in the US. Someone then made all of these sculptures depicting the Crucifixion & Resurrection and put them in around the cross.


Hi Lori,
Thanks for posting all these pics  
That is so neat they had the stations of the cross, etc.
These are phenominal!
We didn't get to make it to Good Friday service yest. b/c DH had to go to work all day and we had a snowstorm here, about 6-8 inches of snow, so these pics really helped me celebrate Good Friday  
Thanks again, Lori, for posting all these pics!
Could never have statues and crosses like that in open area here in Illinois.  The ACLU would go after it like crazy.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to all-
I haven't been able to be here in a couple of days  
I have about 15 pages to read up on, when I have a chance.

Went to Easter service this afternoon. We go to a megachurch, so it's alot easier to go on Sat. than Sunday. Got all your backs.


Have a great Easter everyone, if I don't get over here tomorrow!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

yankeepenny said:


> i had played in the office pool for several years on a site, and now on my own. figures Duke would crash and burn.
> conn went under the bus yesterday and i just about died.
> 
> they were in my quarters playing each other next week.
> figures.   but my teams in the end are still in it!
> 
> 
> i cannot get onto the site where we signed up for here.
> 
> 
> well, thats why they call it march madness................



*It definitely can make you crazy.*  





Metro West said:


> BTW...congrats on being post # 1000 on this thread!








ky07 said:


> *I hear you Penny and who would have thought that western ky Hill toppers would have made it through thier first game and I had them going out in the first round   *





Metro West said:


> Me too...that screwed up my bracket as well as the *Siena win over Vanderbilt*.



*I didn't predict those either*. 





coastermom said:


> OK Don't think I am nuts but the disney people not as helpful as you guys are so here goes with my question . I am booked at the ASMU Family suite for 7 days with a 7 day park hopper with water park option. We are a family of 5 driving down from NYC. I will have water , breakfast foods and snacks in my van. We were considering the DDP but the basic one. I have heard it is very confusing and that now it might be harder to get reservations at some resturants. WE really love the pooh dinner at crystal palace . Does anyone know if it is included in the DDP ??
> 
> Any help would be great guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to get a list of the DDP resturants??



*Try this:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm#rest

IMHO, if you like doing 1 table service meal a day, & they aren't all for breakfast, the DDP can still be a good deal.     The dining plan does include  Crystal Palace.    It actually include all character meals.     CRT & the dinner shows, along with some of the most expensive restaurants require 2 credits be used.    The other character meals, & most of the TS meals are 1 credit.    The link above should help you figure out how many credits you will need for the restaurants you choose.     If you are there during a busy time of year, you need ADRs for all TS meals you're interested in.    That goes for paying out of pocket or with DDP.     I definitely would made ADRs, if you go with DDP.    It would be horrible to have credits you couldn't use.     

I hope this makes sense.    If not, let me know.    I'll be happy to answer any questions I can. *




JawsCPA said:


> What Todd said.
> 
> WVU is in the Sweet 16!!!!



*Party at Jennifer's house!   Congrats on the win. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

roseprincess said:


> Have a great Easter everyone, if I don't get over here tomorrow!



*You too! *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Well peeps, I'm off to bed soon. * *I hope everyone has a *Happy Easter. *Don't work yourselves to death trying to make everything perfect.  *


----------



## yankeepenny

http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif

HAPPY EASTER!

http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif


http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif


----------



## RVGal

I finally got the boys settled.

Joshua insisted we leave out a bowl of water and some carrots for the Easter Bunny.  That was a new one to me.  We never left anything for the EB before and he came up with it all on his own.  I guess since Santa gets stuff, the EB is supposed to also.

I've got to give it a few minutes to make sure that they are fast asleep and then drag the baskets out of the basement.  I am very tired, but I have done all I can to get ready for tomorrow.  All I have left is the last of the cooking and putting everything together.  It should be a good day.

If I don't make it back tomorrow, HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Metro West

JawsCPA said:


> What Todd said.
> 
> WVU is in the Sweet 16!!!!


    


I know it's a little early but......






Have a great night and a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> If any of those guys that want to get their hands on Dustin can be bribed, I'll offer up a homemade apple pie (in an hour or so).



They don't need a bribe. They just need a phone call. 



Metro West said:


>



Thank you.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Oh, did I appear to be impatient?*



Oh yeah. I have to scan them. Heck these guys have been waiting for months for me to scan and post pics from our pre-digital camera Universal trips. 





> *I had to pull for the fav. teams of my peeps who picked the Heels to win it all.     It's a pay it forward kind of thing, ya know. *



Sorry but I think I picked Kansas to win it all. I have to pull for Big 12 teams when I can. 





> *I hope the therapy works.*



Thanks. Me too. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *He's 16, but Santa & the Easter Bunny still pay him a visit.     He knows that as long as he tells me that he believes in them they'll continue to bring him something.    If you tell your mom you don't believe, Santa & the Easter Bunny are definitely going to hear you, ya know.      They'll probably be paying him a visit, when he's 40.*



Hey Mikey is 16 too. He doesn't want Easter Bunny stuff. He wants money. We actually don't do things as Easter Bunny stuff. We just give the stuff to the kids. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I hope he learns from this.    He should feel bad.*



Mikey said he feels real bad.





> *I don't know the story behind the ex, but I'm sorry you guys are having to go through this.   It sounds like Miranda needs a new lawyer.*



It is an ugly story. Even sadder is that this lawyer was recommended to us by the District Attorney. He is a good friend of my mothers & aunts. He will be very upset when he is told how awful she has been. 



> *The pics of your DD a great.    She definitely looks older in the 2nd pic.    The pic of your old two & your niece is hilarious.*



Thanks. The pics of Ally where taken 2 months apart. Amazing what that hair cut did.  



> *Those sculptures are amazing.    I'd love to see that in person.*



I would love to drive out there tomorrow. But I bet there will be a lot of people there. 




tarheelmjfan said:


> Try this link:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/setup/view_group.asp
> 
> If that doesn't work, go here & log in with the info you provided when signing up:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp



Thanks for the links. I forgot to bookmark it and have not been able to get back to it to see how I am doing. 



coastermom said:


> OK Don't think I am nuts but the disney people not as helpful as you guys are so here goes with my question . I am booked at the ASMU Family suite for 7 days with a 7 day park hopper with water park option. We are a family of 5 driving down from NYC. I will have water , breakfast foods and snacks in my van. We were considering the DDP but the basic one. I have heard it is very confusing and that now it might be harder to get reservations at some resturants. WE really love the pooh dinner at crystal palace . Does anyone know if it is included in the DDP ??
> 
> Any help would be great guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to get a list of the DDP resturants??



Yes as Tammie said CP is included. But I don't think it is worth it any more. We used it for our trip in Dec. of 06 and the first part of our trip last summer. We did make out better than what it would have cost us out of pocket but not a whole lot. That also was with us eating at more TS places we wouldn't normally have eaten. Now that it no longer includes gratuity we would not even break even. We won't be using it again. Our primary TS meals are character meals. We eat at Donald's, Chef Mickeys, Ohana & Crystal Palace. 

Another factor is that you will be paying the adult prices for both of your girls. 

The best thing we gained out of it was we finally ate at Le Cellier and now we are hooked. 



roseprincess said:


> Hi Lori,
> Thanks for posting all these pics
> That is so neat they had the stations of the cross, etc.
> These are phenominal!
> We didn't get to make it to Good Friday service yest. b/c DH had to go to work all day and we had a snowstorm here, about 6-8 inches of snow, so these pics really helped me celebrate Good Friday
> Thanks again, Lori, for posting all these pics!
> Could never have statues and crosses like that in open area here in Illinois.  The ACLU would go after it like crazy.



You are very welcome. I think there was a little fuss over it for a while but they did not win. We are in the bible belt. 

I am glad it helped you to celebrate Good Friday. And I hope you have a fabulous Easter. 



yankeepenny said:


> http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif
> 
> HAPPY EASTER!
> 
> http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.nuclearbunny.org/images/smilies/easterbunny.gif



Hey that Bunny looks like me! 



RVGal said:


> I finally got the boys settled.
> 
> Joshua insisted we leave out a bowl of water and some carrots for the Easter Bunny.  That was a new one to me.  We never left anything for the EB before and he came up with it all on his own.  I guess since Santa gets stuff, the EB is supposed to also.
> 
> I've got to give it a few minutes to make sure that they are fast asleep and then drag the baskets out of the basement.  I am very tired, but I have done all I can to get ready for tomorrow.  All I have left is the last of the cooking and putting everything together.  It should be a good day.
> 
> If I don't make it back tomorrow, HAPPY EASTER!



Our boys are just so smart. First Daniel with the Easter Eve & now Joshua leaving out the snacks. Get some rest and have a fantastic day tomorrow.


----------



## loribell

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## macraven

at my brothers and he has a mouse to use on his computer that doesn't like me.


just wanted to check in.
now reading at page 55.  looks like i will be reading a lot tonight.

only wanted to jump in and say a quick hi.

i'll read the post later.

having a great time.
the high has been 85 and the low has been 71.
able to tan without even trying.

say on the news last night of my home town on tv with all that snow.
did call home today and they have over a foot of snow.
one son said it was like a blizzard yesterday.


they had to shovel without me..............


miss all of you.
i see who missed me.......................good homies..


----------



## macraven

snap.......................who took my tag away............????
i saw lori's new one. congrats.




i will not be able to sleep tonight since i lost that tag.........


----------



## Metro West

Hey Mac! Glad you're having a great time.  

I miss Maui and want to go back!


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> GUYS!!!
> 
> HELLOOOOOO how is everyone!??! Missed me?? Just got home a few days ago and have had internet trouble recently.
> 
> Saw that the old thread got closed...why? Internet got caught out before I could read why. And since when are we on the 3rd one?? You guys are good yackers!!
> 
> Im home for easter now until the 1st April and then I start my new job in Liverpool on 7th April and working full time over summer (no holiday for me this year...boooo)
> 
> So....tell me the gossip!!



gemma, so glad to see you.
i was so afraid you were still lying dead drunk in the ditch.
good to see you are safe.
you promised to keep in touch with us and steal the neighbors wifi.........................we have been worried about you.


i'm in hawaii.

i lost my tag


other than that, all is kewl.


i'm way back on reading the thread so i guess i will have to continue the reading to see what else is happening to you.

you must come back and play while you are home!!


----------



## mslclark

bubba's mom;23946513[SIZE="3" said:
			
		

> Feel better now    We all feel the same way.....  [/SIZE]



Yes - thanks!



JawsCPA said:


> I also don't understand the people who say do both Universal parks in one day.  Am I the only one who likes to go on repeat rides?  I don't know when I will get back to Florida, so I want to ride my favorites many times.



Exactly!!!  I could stay all day at MIB and never get bored!  Like you only ride each ride once at Disney 



> Only problem is - he takes a size 14-15 shirt.  We had to really look to find one this small, and most start at 16.



I remember those times - it was tough to find clothes for boy at that in between phase!




wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.



Oh wow, I can't even compute what that must be like!


Loribell - thanks for the pictures of the sculptures, and the easter cartoon!  Enjoyed them!


Well - it's all starting to make sense.  The main Universal basher in the other thread was thrown out of an attraction for dropping F-bombs and who knows what else.  The original story sounded far fetched anyway, how could a TM except to keep their job by making such comments at a female guest?  I'm not saying it couldn't happen, I just had a hard time believing it after all of our good experiences at Universal, especially at MIB - those TM have always gone out of their way to be friendly!

Hope the Easter Bunny is good to everyone tomorrow!  Once I threatened my kids that if they weren't good the Easter Bunny wouldn't come.  They told me "Well we weren't good as Christmas and Santa came".  What could I say???


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Hey Mac! Glad you're having a great time.
> 
> I miss Maui and want to go back!



come on over.  the water is warm....

no snow here


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> come on over.  the water is warm....
> 
> no snow here



but, but we love snow. 

Glad you are having a blast.

Last one up, please hide those eggs but don't hide them over on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board please.  I've spent too much time there lately.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> come on over.  the water is warm....
> 
> no snow here


No snow here either. 

I went to Maui around this time in 2000 and they were having whale watching cruises everywhere. We didn't see squat.  

Looks like we'll have to compare notes at HHN!


----------



## macraven

hey todd.............whale watching season is dec 15 thru april 10 on ohau.

on the tours, they guarentee you will see the whales or you get a refund or free tour next time.

went to a lua last night and it wasn't cheesey.




need to get off soon.  the computer i am using kicked me off a few minutes ago as it detected a virus.

had to resign in.


damo, no, i don't like snow
and,
you don't like snow.................


hahahahahha

there is a 6 hour time difference  between where i am and where you are.  it was a 7 hour difference until daylight saving s time changed that......


miss all of you....


----------



## macraven

thank you tag fairy for returning my tag.

much appreciated...............


i owe you big time..........


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> but, but we love snow.
> 
> Glad you are having a blast.
> 
> Last one up, please hide those eggs but don't hide them over on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board please.  I've spent too much time there lately.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll hide the eggs...................


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> hey todd.............whale watching season is dec 15 thru april 10 on ohau.
> 
> on the tours, they guarentee you will see the whales or you get a refund or free tour next time.
> 
> went to a lua last night and it wasn't cheesey.


Ah OK....I wasn't sure what island you went to. I haven't been to Oahu but Maui is beautiful! 

Have fun and don't get too burnt.


----------



## bubba's mom

JawsCPA said:


> I also don't understand the people who say do both Universal parks in one day.  *Am I the only one who likes to go on repeat rides?*  I don't know when I will get back to Florida, so I want to ride my favorites many times.  On our trip, DS went on MIB 6 times and Spiderman 4 times.  And on "water ride" day, we did Jurassic, Popeye, and Ripsaw twice each.  We spent Sunday afternoon until Friday morning, and I could have spent longer.



That light at the end of the tunnel forever grows brighter, doesn't it?   ALMOST April.....    We are repeat riders....we ride MIB over and over and over....Spidey, over and over and over...etc.... How can anyone 'repeat ride' like that at WDW...especially in the summer or peak times?    Heck, I'm paying money to DO/SEE stuff...not stand in line  ....we'll stick w/ WDW in offpeak times   ....that worked well last time  



wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.



 sorry to hear you're not a snow lover either....lots of your kind here! Marcie is now in WI, but she came from MI.  macraven is just south of the WI border in IL and roseprincess is near macraven.  Penny & Sharon are in Maine....so, there are lots to comiserate with around this house  



tlinus said:


> *morning all!!!
> 
> i am a bad easter bunny - still have to shop.....ds told me he wants the eb to bring him the nerf basket he saw in the toy r us ad   hopefully i can find something for him.
> 
> the girls are a bit harder (of course)
> 
> boiling our eggs here shortly
> 
> contractor/friend is here putting this on for my front doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How did the EB make out...hhhmmmm.....   Our eggs were boiled and colored....we like to write/draw on them with crayons before we color them....will haveta take a pic of DH's one green one....   (I won't tell you what it says....would ruin the surprise   ....if i forget, remind me!)

I love your doors....I am sure they will look great!!  I came 'this close' to getting new ones too, but, (not that it was expensive), couldn't/didn't want to 'justify' putting the money out....rather spend it on vacay anyway    We have needed a new garage door and our steps/walkway out front done for many years.....ya'd think I'd get 'em fixed   NOPE!  My money is goin' toward vacay!  (and we are the type of people to save for what we want to do, not 'make payments' and worry about 'interest'   )



Metro West said:


> My neighbor has a white one that has this hideous palm tree and crane (bird...not the machine) on it. That's not for me.



I'm sorry....I think I need a visual pic


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> It is a fine and crappy line we walk as parents, isn't it?  We have to take care of our child first and always.  I remember when Joshua was being picked on by the boy in his class at the beginning of the year.  Remember that?  I had to go in and tell the teachers that another boy was hitting him at recess?  Oh, how I dreaded that.  I just knew that if I came across as angry or accusing them of not doing their job that they might treat Joshua differently.  I had to do it.  I had to stick up for my little guy, but I also worried that I might be creating a new problem.  Sigh.  It's never easy.




Yeah...I remember that...you're little 'discussion' with the teacher cleared that up, right? 



			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> That is his "Mom is taking my picture again" forced for the camera smile.



Ohhhh...okayyyyy...I got it now   We gots a Bubba-face like that too  




			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> Don't get me started on shopping for boys clothes.  When Joshua crossed over into boys sizes... ugh.



I hate to say it, but I found going from the 6x to the 'boys' sizes were much worse than toddler to boy sizes   Seems they 'forget' about size 7 for boys (unless that is what the 6x is supposed to be   )...but, he had a lot of 'growing into' clothes a couple years ago due to the toddler to boy size change   I wish you luck   with that...... 



loribell said:


> I think the thing is to wait for the season to be over with to have surgery if it is needed.



I would agree...always best to avoid surgery if you can help it  



loribell said:


> Okay here are a couple of pics I was owing. Ally before the har cut & after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my two oldest & my niece at Christmas:



Your 2 oldest & niece:   

As for Miss Allyson....I think she looks a LOT older with her new look   So much more 'mature'.....uh-oh....lookout!    The boys will be knockin on the door....   Seriously, it looks a lot better and healthier.... She donated it too, right?  Like I always say, it's 'nice' to have long hair, but hair that is just hanging there and has no style and doesn't do anything,   well...time to do _something_.... Tell her that her Mom's friend who is a professional, likes it and think she looks great! 



loribell said:


> Now here are the pics I took on the way home from Albuquerque. This is on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere. It is supposed to be the biggest cross in the US. Someone then made all of these sculptures depicting the Crucifixion & Resurrection and put them in around the cross.



They are amazing pix Lori...thank you for taking your time out of your schedule to post them...I am simply amazed   Very clever idea and very nicely done.  IF I am ever in the vicinity, I'd like to stop there also!  don't know why, but i just noticed in those pix that Jesus was a pretty 'buff' dude  



RVGal said:


> Some people go a bit overboard with the whole Florida theme.  You live in Florida.  It's warm and there is sand and palm trees.  We get it.  You don't have to plaster it all over your house.
> 
> Unless you want to.  Some people like the Florida decor.  I personally find it cheesy, but they sell a ton of it, so I must be in the minority.



I've always had a 'great' idea for impressing my new neighbors when we move to FL.  I'm going to put one of those plastic, pink flamingos in our yard   Can't get anymore "cheesy" than that  



			
				RVGal said:
			
		

> I've never done a spiral sliced before.  Always bought a cooked a picnic or shank ham before.  We'll see how it goes.



Considering you're a Betty Crocker clone, I'm guessing it'll turn out just fine!  



damo said:


> I'd really, really,really like to thank the academy.



you're welcome



RVGal said:


> Well, gang... Carol is having a good day and she and Deb just came to pick up the boys and take them to (yet another) Easter egg hunt.  I have 2 hours to myself, so I am going to go put together the baskets and make an apple pie.
> 
> I'm ALL ALONE in my house!  I have it all to myself!



So, what did you do with the house to yourself??   And how did the egg hunt go?  You sure have a lot of 'em around you..... They must make out very well....you'll have candy till September at this rate!    Oh well...the boys are only little once and have a ball...so, why not?


----------



## bubba's mom

coastermom said:


> Well we did finally book a trip this summer . WE went from bush gardens in Va and Six Flags in New England to a trip to Cedar Point in ohio but we will be *going to WDW instead*. With a 6 year old son we really wanted to see him enjoy his trip. At the other parks there is a lot for us to do but not too much for him.



  A MUCH better choice of vacation destination....AND good logic too   I see your point and your son WILL have a much better time  




tarheelmjfan said:


> *We hope to build on it & do the  snowbird thing.     Splitting time between NC & FL.     Those no way I'd leave FL for good, unless I was forced. *



Good plan   By then, I'LL be living in FL year round, and YOU'LL be out of state in the summer....I'll be able to call YOU a bird....  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Welcome to the club. *



There's a CLUB?!?   I had no idea??   




tarheelmjfan said:


> Try this link:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/setup/view_group.asp
> 
> If that doesn't work, go here & log in with the info you provided when signing up:
> http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/index.asp



Thanks...will try it Sunday....  




tarheelmjfan said:


> *I am glad to see Dook lose though.*



am I to assume 'dook' is 'duke'??


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> IMHO, if you like doing 1 table service meal a day, & they aren't all for breakfast, the DDP can still be a good deal.     The dining plan does include  Crystal Palace.    It actually include all character meals.     CRT & the dinner shows, along with some of the most expensive restaurants require 2 credits be used.    The other character meals, & most of the TS meals are 1 credit.    The link above should help you figure out how many credits you will need for the restaurants you choose.     If you are there during a busy time of year, you need ADRs for all TS meals you're interested in.    That goes for paying out of pocket or with DDP.     I definitely would made ADRs, if you go with DDP.    It would be horrible to have credits you couldn't use.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.    If not, let me know.    I'll be happy to answer any questions I can. *



 and _*I*_ understand "DIS" language  



RVGal said:


> Joshua insisted we leave out a bowl of water and some carrots for the Easter Bunny.  That was a new one to me.  We never left anything for the EB before and he came up with it all on his own.  I guess since Santa gets stuff, the EB is supposed to also.



Our little Joshua is a LOT smarter than we think he is....   Ya gotta admit, the boy has GOT a point  



			
				Lori said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I have to scan them. Heck these guys have been waiting for months for me to scan and post pics from our pre-digital camera Universal trips.



 and waiting   and waiting  


 it's kay....   we know you're busy.....  



			
				Lori said:
			
		

> Yes as Tammie said CP is included. But I don't think it is worth it any more. We used it for our trip in Dec. of 06 and the first part of our trip last summer. We did make out better than what it would have cost us out of pocket but not a whole lot. That also was with us eating at more TS places we wouldn't normally have eaten. Now that it no longer includes gratuity we would not even break even. We won't be using it again. Our primary TS meals are character meals. We eat at Donald's, Chef Mickeys, Ohana & Crystal Palace.
> 
> Another factor is that you will be paying the adult prices for both of your girls.
> 
> The best thing we gained out of it was *we finally ate at Le Cellier and now we are hooked*.



So, 'changing' the DDP...why was that good again?  

Oh, and Le Cellier...we   it too!  We ate there in Feb. 2007...it was awesome!!  A 'little' pricey, but totally worth it  (I even brought a menu home from there   )



macraven said:


> just wanted to check in.
> 
> only wanted to jump in and say a quick hi.
> 
> 
> having a great time.
> the high has been 85 and the low has been 71.
> able to tan without even trying.
> 
> say on the news last night of my home town on tv with all that snow.
> did call home today and they have over a foot of snow.
> one son said it was like a blizzard yesterday.
> 
> 
> they had to shovel without me..............
> 
> 
> miss all of you.
> i see who missed me.......................good homies..



Good to see ya Raven....    You are missed around here, and we are all jealous you are in Hawaii....it's gonna be super hard to come home to a foot of snow    Glad to hear the boys are holdin' the fort while you are away!  Hope you are enjoying the time with Mr Mac and your brother    Enjoy the sun and tanning without trying....it'll be a complete 180 before ya know it


----------



## bubba's mom

mslclark said:


> Well - it's all starting to make sense.  *The main Universal basher in the other thread was thrown out of an attraction for dropping F-bombs and who knows what else.*  The original story sounded far fetched anyway, how could a TM except to keep their job by making such comments at a female guest?  I'm not saying it couldn't happen, I just had a hard time believing it after all of our good experiences at Universal, especially at MIB - those TM have always gone out of their way to be friendly!



Yep....those "F" bombs will getcha that   If he is going to talk like that, he doesn't need to be in the presence of children..... Of course, same person would claim to 'never' do it a WDW....  



			
				mslclark said:
			
		

> Once I threatened my kids that if they weren't good the Easter Bunny wouldn't come.  They told me _"Well we weren't good as Christmas and Santa came"._  What could I say???



 touche....  



damo said:


> Last one up, please hide those eggs but don't hide them over on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board please.  I've spent too much time there lately.



The eggs are NOT hidden on the 'disney' side...they are all 'here'.....  



macraven said:


> i'll hide the eggs...................



OKAY!!  Are you footin' the bill for all our airfare to fly to Hawaii and search for 'em??


----------



## bubba's mom

*HAPPY EASTER *

EVERYONE!!!  


...and it's officially Sunday _and _Easter....so, I am the first ON Easter to wish y'all a Happy One  ​


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay, so now I'm going to bed...I'm tired....

Today, I worked, went grocery shopping (just for necessities for the week for DH's lunch), stopped by work to tan, cleaned up the house, did some laundry, colored eggs and did the chocolate basket....(DH stuffed and hid the other eggs  )  

So...I'm going to bed....

All the eggs are hidden, pets taken care of, doors locked, and lights out! ...ugh...I can't wait for mac to get back home to take care of all this stuff   ..... 

Nite all!!!!


----------



## marciemi

Bye Guys!  We're off to the airport for round 2!   

Everyone have a great Easter!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Happy easter everyone!! Have a good one!! We have no traditions over here so its just the good ole footy match to watch!! My team (Liverpool) against our rival team (Manchester united) and half the people coming are man u fans, the rest are liverpool fans so i expect some riots!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning homies and HAPPY EASTER to everyone!

What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## JawsCPA

Happy Easter Everyone!

May today be a blessed one for you - whether you are going to church, spending time with family, working, or in Hawaii.

We will be attending church today with Father-in-Law.  He is singing in the choir.  This is first Easter without MIL who passed away in July.  The church choir cantata kept him busy this winter with all the practices so that was good.  MIL always hid the plastic eggs with money in them for DS.  Don't know if FIL will do it this year or not.  Will be a little sad today.

Tonight I am going to take my mom to our church's Easter cantata at 6pm.  So it will be a day of family and church.

No tax returns - I left the office yesterday at noon and will not return until 7:30 am tomorrow.  (but watch out - the next 3 weeks will be killer - may not be around too much).

Enjoy the day jennifer

P.S. Did I mention WVU IS IN SWEET 16 - WE BEAT DUKE - DUKE - yes, a #2 seed - the great DUKE.


----------



## Metro West

JawsCPA said:


> P.S. Did I mention WVU IS IN SWEET 16 - WE BEAT DUKE - DUKE - yes, a #2 seed - the great DUKE.


AND the supposedly invincible Duke men's lacrosse team lost at Georgetown yesterday....All in all I would say it was a good day for Duke University.


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY EASTER !!

Hello all ... 

Tammy ,Lori and Barb. Thanks for the input on the DDP. I think because we are an up and go family we would not do well on the DDP. We only eat one or two TS meals all of our vacation . WE would rather not be on a time limit while waiting on a line and have to leave for a reservation at a TS resturant. Also we are driving down and have a Family suite so our breakfasts are usually quick bowls of cereal that I will have in the room. I think that it will not be worth it for us . So we are going to skip it . Also when we go to the AK we ususally eat at RFC and they are not on the DDP last time I checked  . One more point for anyone that may want to know the new DDP is a litle confusing and would work better for my family only if we took the deluxe plan which for 5 of us is over $2,000.  I think we can do better then that on our own . Remember that Mc Donalds is cheaper then park food and it is right outside our resort  .

Ok gotta go the kiddies are eating all the candy and are now a little crazy and hyper   . 

Have a great Easter everyone . I am going to stuff my face as the morning brings my  teeth issues to an end ....I HOPE ... Will let everyone know how it goes as soon as I feel better .  Enjoy the day and I hope to be back on Monday maybe Tuesday though .


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah...I remember that...you're little 'discussion' with the teacher cleared that up, right?



Yes.  Joshua told me a few days later that the boy apologized to him and told him he wouldn't hit him anymore.  I've checked from time to time and Joshua says that the boy mostly stays away from him.  I guess somebody had a talk with the kid.



bubba's mom said:


> So, what did you do with the house to yourself??   And how did the egg hunt go?  You sure have a lot of 'em around you..... They must make out very well....you'll have candy till September at this rate!    Oh well...the boys are only little once and have a ball...so, why not?



I baked an apple pie.  I straightened up.  I did laundry.  I prepped some food.

The boys had a good time at the egg hunt.  This one was at the lodge of a local state park, so they made a basket out of a milk jug and did craft type stuff.  Carol said it was much better organized than the one here.  I think I have given up on the one here.  Too many people and not very well planned IMO.

The only got about 10-12 eggs at each hunt, so not really that much stuff.  Mostly little erasers or rings or hershey kisses.


----------



## RVGal

Oh, and I meant to add my input on the DDP too.  We don't do it at all because it wouldn't make sense for us.  The ONLY table service meal we eat is a character meal.  Other than that, we are strictly CS meals.  Our boys can easily split a meal and sometimes we can too.  Having credits for all of us, especially for TS, would force us to spend more money, not less.

I missed Raven stopping in.  Where did she hide the eggs?  If we can't find them, it's going to get a little stinky around here.

Easter Bunny was a hit and the boys are now getting ready for church.  It'll be go, go, go from this point forward, so I just wanted to stop in and wish everyone a good day.  Everyone is supposed to be here by 1pm and dinner will be at 3.  If I can make it back on with some pics tonight, I will.  If not, I'll see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## coastermom

RVGal said:


> Oh, and I meant to add my input on the DDP too.  We don't do it at all because it wouldn't make sense for us.  The ONLY table service meal we eat is a character meal.  Other than that, we are strictly CS meals.  Our boys can easily split a meal and sometimes we can too.  Having credits for all of us, especially for TS, would force us to spend more money, not less.
> 
> I missed Raven stopping in.  Where did she hide the eggs?  If we can't find them, it's going to get a little stinky around here.
> 
> Easter Bunny was a hit and the boys are now getting ready for church.  It'll be go, go, go from this point forward, so I just wanted to stop in and wish everyone a good day.  Everyone is supposed to be here by 1pm and dinner will be at 3.  If I can make it back on with some pics tonight, I will.  If not, I'll see everyone tomorrow!





I ate all the eggs ..   old you I had to stuff my face before the teeth come out ..

I am guessing the DDP is only good for people who do TS meals all the time. So it isn't for us .


----------



## ky07

*Happy Easter and Good Morning Homies   *


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning everyone.........


----------



## damo

Happy Easter everyone.  I betcha there are still some eggs hidden around here somewhere.  The easter bunny always forgets where he's hidden a few!


----------



## bubba's mom

I've found this many so far:






but that little chick keeps stealin' 'em


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> No snow here either.



None here either!



macraven said:


> thank you tag fairy for returning my tag.
> 
> much appreciated...............
> 
> 
> i owe you big time..........



I am glad they returned yours. Did they take a new one away from me? I do not see a new one. 



bubba's mom said:


> Your 2 oldest & niece:
> 
> As for Miss Allyson....I think she looks a LOT older with her new look   So much more 'mature'.....uh-oh....lookout!    The boys will be knockin on the door....   Seriously, it looks a lot better and healthier.... She donated it too, right?  Like I always say, it's 'nice' to have long hair, but hair that is just hanging there and has no style and doesn't do anything,   well...time to do _something_.... Tell her that her Mom's friend who is a professional, likes it and think she looks great!



Thanks. I will tell her. I noticed she has spaghetti sauce on her chin in that pic!  



> They are amazing pix Lori...thank you for taking your time out of your schedule to post them...I am simply amazed   Very clever idea and very nicely done.  IF I am ever in the vicinity, I'd like to stop there also!  don't know why, but i just noticed in those pix that Jesus was a pretty 'buff' dude



If any of you are ever close enough to go see those sculptures you had better come see me too! They are less than 3 hours away. I wonder how the image of Jesus was ever decided on?




bubba's mom said:


> and waiting   and waiting
> 
> it's kay....   we know you're busy.....



Maybe I can do a few today.





> So, 'changing' the DDP...why was that good again?
> 
> Oh, and Le Cellier...we   it too!  We ate there in Feb. 2007...it was awesome!!  A 'little' pricey, but totally worth it  (I even brought a menu home from there   )



Well the only people the new DDP was good for was Disney. We won't ever do it again. If the tip isn't included we would have never broke even.  As for Le Cellier, I had made a reservation for us there every year but had always canceled it because I could not justify the cost. The first time we did it was for the Candlelight Processional on the DDP. Even Ally loves it. Last summer she and Mikey shared some sort of duck appetizer and loved it. Then they both had a steak too.  Little piggies!


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> Bye Guys!  We're off to the airport for round 2!
> 
> Everyone have a great Easter!










GemmaPixie said:


> Happy easter everyone!! Have a good one!! We have no traditions over here so its just the good ole footy match to watch!! My team (Liverpool) against our rival team (Manchester united) and half the people coming are man u fans, the rest are liverpool fans so i expect some riots!!



Go Reds! (that is right, isn't it?)



Metro West said:


> Good morning homies and HAPPY EASTER to everyone!
> 
> What's on your agenda for today?



Morning Todd. I guess I am going to try to scan some pics today. What are your plans?



JawsCPA said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!
> 
> May today be a blessed one for you - whether you are going to church, spending time with family, working, or in Hawaii.
> 
> We will be attending church today with Father-in-Law.  He is singing in the choir.  This is first Easter without MIL who passed away in July.  The church choir cantata kept him busy this winter with all the practices so that was good.  MIL always hid the plastic eggs with money in them for DS.  Don't know if FIL will do it this year or not.  Will be a little sad today.
> 
> Tonight I am going to take my mom to our church's Easter cantata at 6pm.  So it will be a day of family and church.
> 
> No tax returns - I left the office yesterday at noon and will not return until 7:30 am tomorrow.  (but watch out - the next 3 weeks will be killer - may not be around too much).[/COLOR
> 
> Enjoy the day jennifer
> 
> P.S. Did I mention WVU IS IN SWEET 16 - WE BEAT DUKE - DUKE - yes, a #2 seed - the great DUKE.




   I hope your family has a great day and enjoys the memories. 

WVU beat who???????? You guys are having a great year and beating big teams) 
 Congrats! 



coastermom said:


> HAPPY EASTER !!
> 
> Hello all ...
> 
> Tammy ,Lori and Barb. Thanks for the input on the DDP. I think because we are an up and go family we would not do well on the DDP. We only eat one or two TS meals all of our vacation . WE would rather not be on a time limit while waiting on a line and have to leave for a reservation at a TS resturant. Also we are driving down and have a Family suite so our breakfasts are usually quick bowls of cereal that I will have in the room. I think that it will not be worth it for us . So we are going to skip it . Also when we go to the AK we ususally eat at RFC and they are not on the DDP last time I checked  . One more point for anyone that may want to know the new DDP is a litle confusing and would work better for my family only if we took the deluxe plan which for 5 of us is over $2,000.  I think we can do better then that on our own . Remember that Mc Donalds is cheaper then park food and it is right outside our resort  .
> 
> Ok gotta go the kiddies are eating all the candy and are now a little crazy and hyper   .
> 
> Have a great Easter everyone . I am going to stuff my face as the morning brings my  teeth issues to an end ....I HOPE ... Will let everyone know how it goes as soon as I feel better .  Enjoy the day and I hope to be back on Monday maybe Tuesday though .



RFC is one of the restaurants we always eat at too. It is on Ally's must do list. And you are right, it is not on the ddp. The biggest thing I didn't like about it was how much time it took. I rather be lounging by the pool then rushing to a restaurant to wait forever to eat. 



bubba's mom said:


> I've found this many so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that little chick keeps stealin' 'em



That rotten chickie!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

marciemi said:


> Bye Guys!  We're off to the airport for round 2!
> 
> Everyone have a great Easter!





Dont know where you are going but HAPPY trip!

Happy Easter everybody. Today I will take my 2 year old out to the park or the tennessee aquarium a bit. I have a annnual pass for it. 

todays weather 58 by friday 75


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> I am glad they returned yours. Did they take a new one away from me? I do not see a new one.
> 
> If any of you are ever close enough to go see those sculptures you had better come see me too! They are less than 3 hours away. I wonder how the image of Jesus was ever decided on?



Oh yeah...I forgot to mention, I didn't see a new tag for you either   .....I think mac's gettin' too much sun or something?  


AND, IF i am anywhere NEAR where you (or another homie is), you can bet I'm coming to see ya!  Matter of fact, DH & I were talking about going to Cedar Point.  Probably going to drive it.  While we were discussing driving vs flying, I told him we could always take 2 days and spend the night at Janet's   ....told him she wouldn't mind....  



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Happy Easter everybody. Today I will take my 2 year old out to the park or the tennessee aquarium a bit. I have a annnual pass for it.
> 
> todays weather 58 by friday 75




Have a wonderful day and I wish WE were gonna get to the 70's.....can't seem to break 60  


As for MY plans today.... need to fix a nail (somehow it broke last night while cleaning up   ), apparently find the rechargable batteries for the camera (went to get fresh ones this morning, and they are NOT where they are usually kept    ), vacuum and make dinner.... light day


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi and Happy Easter to all.

Hope everyone enjoys her Easter dinner, and it proves to be some pleasant family time.

I'm bringing a bottle of wine for my mother, and another for everyone else.     My grandmother has really given her a run for her money lately, and I think she'll need it.  Off to assemble a shrimp tray.  And a tray of gourmet stuffed olives.  I know.  What a terrible combo, right?  They don't exactly complement each other, do they?

Peace and God Bless our DIS family.  xx


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> I finally got the boys settled.
> 
> Joshua insisted we leave out a bowl of water and some carrots for the Easter Bunny.  That was a new one to me.  We never left anything for the EB before and he came up with it all on his own.  I guess since Santa gets stuff, the EB is supposed to also.




*Joshua's a bright kid! *





macraven said:


> at my brothers and he has a mouse to use on his computer that doesn't like me.



*Did you accidentally put on D-con instead of perfume?  

When are you coming home?   It seems like you've been gone forever.     I hope you're having a great time, but it's time to come home missy.     BTW, we've added a couple new homies, since you left.    Hope it was okay to let them in the house w/o permission.  *





mslclark said:


> Hope the Easter Bunny is good to everyone tomorrow!  Once I threatened my kids that if they weren't good the Easter Bunny wouldn't come.  They told me "Well we weren't good as Christmas and Santa came".  What could I say???



 





damo said:


> Last one up, please hide those eggs but don't hide them over on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board please.  I've spent too much time there lately.



*About the only time I venture over to that board is when we're linked there from here.    I do like the Restaurant Board though.*




Metro West said:


> I went to Maui around this time in 2000 and they were having whale watching cruises everywhere. We didn't see squat.



*We went whale watching in Alaska & they were everywhere.    Actually, we were able to see them for the beach in Icy Strait Point.   We should have skipped the tour.*  






bubba's mom said:


> How can anyone 'repeat ride' like that at WDW...especially in the summer or peak times?



*They can't!!!*






> Our eggs were boiled and colored....we like to write/draw on them with crayons before we color them....will haveta take a pic of DH's one green one....



*Don't forget you owe us a picture. *






> I came 'this close' to getting new ones too, but, (not that it was expensive), couldn't/didn't want to 'justify' putting the money out....rather spend it on vacay anyway.    We have needed a new garage door and our steps/walkway out front done for many years.....ya'd think I'd get 'em fixed.  NOPE!  My money is goin' toward vacay!



*Are we related?    We keep putting off home repairs in favor of vacations too.    It's going to be bad, when our house falls down around us. * 




> Seriously, it looks a lot better and healthier.... She donated it too, right?  *Like I always say, it's 'nice' to have long hair, but hair that is just hanging there and has no style and doesn't do anything, *  well...time to do _something_.... Tell her that her Mom's friend who is a professional, likes it and think she looks great!



*1st, you don't like my house.   Now, you don't like my hair.    Geesh......    




I don't just let it hang, when we go out, promise.* 





> I've always had a 'great' idea for impressing my new neighbors when we move to FL.  I'm going to put one of those plastic, pink flamingos in our yard.  Can't get anymore "cheesy" than that.



*You'd be surprised how many 1/2 million to million $ houses have those ridiculous plastic flamingos in their yard. * 





bubba's mom said:


> Good plan   By then, I'LL be living in FL year round, and YOU'LL be out of state in the summer....I'll be able to call YOU a bird....



*You could always come to NC to visit us in the summer. * 




> There's a CLUB?!?   I had no idea??



*It probably could make the Guinness Book of World Records for the club with the most members.* 




> am I to assume 'dook' is 'duke'??



*Yes, it's short for a not so pleasant bodily function in slang.     That's how the Tarheel nation refers to Duke.* 




> So, 'changing' the DDP...why was that good again?
> 
> Oh, and Le Cellier...we   it too!  We ate there in Feb. 2007...it was awesome!!  A 'little' pricey, but totally worth it  (I even brought a menu home from there   )



*It wasn't good for the guest.    I can see why the changed it though. 

I think LC is a love hate thing.    We've had good meals there & not so good meals, never a great meal.    Incidentally, we don't like the pretzel bread or the cheese soup, which seems to be a favorite of a lot of people.    To us, the steaks are usually good, but not great.    I do think they're very inconsistent in quality, which would definitely account for some people loving it & others not. * 





> OKAY!!  Are you footin' the bill for all our airfare to fly to Hawaii and search for 'em??



*Sounds like a good plan to me.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Oops, I forgot to say:*

*Happy Easter*


*I hope everyone has a great day!* *(including the Tarheels   )*


----------



## loribell

Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Dont know where you are going but HAPPY trip!
> 
> Happy Easter everybody. Today I will take my 2 year old out to the park or the tennessee aquarium a bit. I have a annnual pass for it.
> 
> todays weather 58 by friday 75



Sounds like a fun day. 



bubba's mom said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot to mention, I didn't see a new tag for you either   .....I think mac's gettin' too much sun or something?
> 
> 
> AND, IF i am anywhere NEAR where you (or another homie is), you can bet I'm coming to see ya!  Matter of fact, DH & I were talking about going to Cedar Point.  Probably going to drive it.  While we were discussing driving vs flying, I told him we could always take 2 days and spend the night at Janet's   ....told him she wouldn't mind....


e
Nah, she won't mind at all! Mac must be getting to much sun. I'm sure she is really looking forward to coming home to all that snow.  




AlexandNessa said:


> Hi and Happy Easter to all.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys her Easter dinner, and it proves to be some pleasant family time.
> 
> I'm bringing a bottle of wine for my mother, and another for everyone else.     My grandmother has really given her a run for her money lately, and I think she'll need it.  Off to assemble a shrimp tray.  And a tray of gourmet stuffed olives.  I know.  What a terrible combo, right?  They don't exactly complement each other, do they?
> 
> Peace and God Bless our DIS family.  xx



Hi Jodie! Hope you have a wonderful time with your family today. I miss having you around. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Are we related?    We keep putting off home repairs in favor of vacations too.    It's going to be bad, when our house falls down around us. *



Same here. Vacation is much more important! 



> I think LC is a love hate thing.    We've had good meals there & not so good meals, never a great meal.    Incidentally, we don't like the pretzel bread or the cheese soup, which seems to be a favorite of a lot of people.    To us, the steaks are usually good, but not great.    I do think they're very inconsistent in quality, which would definitely account for some people loving it & others not. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



I can not stand that cheese soup everyone raves about either.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Morning Todd. I guess I am going to try to scan some pics today. What are your plans?


Not doing much Lori. I decided not to go the parks today and will wait until tomorrow. I'll let the tourists wait in the LONG lines today.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *We went whale watching in Alaska & they were everywhere.    Actually, we were able to see them for the beach in Icy Strait Point.   We should have skipped the tour.*


Yeah...it was a huge letdown but the Hobie cat was cool.



bubba's mom said:


> I'm sorry....I think I need a visual pic


I couldn't do that to you.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Not doing much Lori. I decided not to go the parks today and will wait until tomorrow. I'll let the tourists wait in the LONG lines today.



I think that is a great idea!

Okay guys I scanned some Universal pics & some Hawaii pics. The Hawaii pics are now uploading to photobucket. It only took me a couple of hours! I have been working on it since I posted last this morning. I thought I had more Universal pics than what I found. Don't know where they are. As for the Hawaii pics I scanned 100 for you to enjoy. I think I probably ought to just post a link to them rather than posting them all in the thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> Bye Guys!  We're off to the airport for round 2!
> 
> Everyone have a great Easter!



*Marcie must have gotten a flight out.     I hope they have a wonderful vacation.*





JawsCPA said:


> We will be attending church today with Father-in-Law.  He is singing in the choir.  This is first Easter without MIL who passed away in July.  The church choir cantata kept him busy this winter with all the practices so that was good.  MIL always hid the plastic eggs with money in them for DS.  Don't know if FIL will do it this year or not.  Will be a little sad today.



*I'm glad he has something to occupy his time.    I can't imagine being in his shoes.      Enjoy your family time. *




coastermom said:


> Tammy ,Lori and Barb. Thanks for the input on the DDP. I think because we are an up and go family we would not do well on the DDP. *We only eat one or two TS meals all of our vacation .*



*In that case, the DDP definitely isn't for you.    Sounds like you made a wise decision. *




> One more point for anyone that may want to know the new DDP is a litle confusing and would work better for my family only if we took the deluxe plan which for 5 of us is over $2,000.



*If we purchased the DDP, it would be the Deluxe plan.     We like Signature restaurants, & would rather not eat counter service.    2 TS meals a day would be perfect for us.     That wouldn't work for a lot of people though. * 





loribell said:


> Thanks. I will tell her. I noticed she has spaghetti sauce on her chin in that pic!



*I thought it was a scratch.   If you hadn't told us, we never would have known.*  *I can't believe those pics were just to months apart.    She definitely looks older with short hair. *





> If any of you are ever close enough to go see those sculptures you had better come see me too! They are less than 3 hours away. I wonder how the image of Jesus was ever decided on?





> AND, IF i am anywhere NEAR where you (or another homie is), you can bet I'm coming to see ya!



*In that case, none of you have an excuse for not coming to see me. * 





Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Dont know where you are going but HAPPY trip!
> 
> Happy Easter everybody. Today I will take my 2 year old out to the park or the tennessee aquarium a bit. I have a annnual pass for it.
> 
> todays weather 58 by friday 75



*I'm trying to figure out which Aquarium you're referring to.    I'm guessing Gatlinburg or Chattanooga.    Which one is the TN Aquarium? * 





AlexandNessa said:


> *I'm bringing a bottle of wine for my mother, and another for everyone else.     My grandmother has really given her a run for her money lately, and I think she'll need it. * Off to assemble a shrimp tray.  And a tray of gourmet stuffed olives.  I know.  What a terrible combo, right?  They don't exactly complement each other, do they?
> 
> Peace and God Bless our DIS family.  xx



 *Peace & God bless your family too.     Sounds like you may need it today. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> What do you guys think?




*I don't care how you post them as long as you do.    Was that helpful to you?*


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I thought it was a scratch.   If you hadn't told us, we never would have known.*  *I can't believe those pics were just to months apart.    She definitely looks older with short hair. *



It really changed her looks a lot. She isn't my baby any more. 





> *In that case, none of you have an excuse for not coming to see me. *



Well this summer maybe you should drive up and have dinner with Barb, Lawrence, Todd & I (and hopefully DM & Bev) while we are all there together. I was thinking if anyone had to drive through Oklahoma (which is very unlikely) to see those sculptures sure better let me know so we could get together. 





tarheelmjfan said:


> *I don't care how you post them as long as you do.    Was that helpful to you?*



Oh yeah, very helpful.


----------



## loribell

Okay here is a link to a slideshow of the Hawaii pics. (sorry about the ones that are sideways - I was trying to change them and photobucket is running way to slow) http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/loribells/Hawaii/?albumview=slideshow

This is the reason I went to Hawaii in the first place. My babies last time to walk off a football field:


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Lori,
It's asking for a password to log in.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Okay here is a link to a slideshow of the Hawaii pics. (sorry about the ones that are sideways - I was trying to change them and photobucket is running way to slow) http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/loribells/Hawaii/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> *This is the reason I went to Hawaii in the first place. My babies last time to walk off a football field:*



*Who did he play for?    

I almost forgot to comment on Mikey's age.    For some reason I had it in my mind that he was playing youth league baseball.   Possibly, because the coach's response to his arm hurting sounds like something a youth league coach would say.   I had no idea he was that old.   It's pretty cool that he & Kenny are the same age.*


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Who did he play for?
> 
> I almost forgot to comment on Mikey's age.    For some reason I had it in my mind that he was playing youth league baseball.   Possibly, because the coach's response to his arm hurting sounds like something a youth league coach would say.   I had no idea he was that old.   It's pretty cool that he & Kenny are the same age.*



That one is Chris. He is 23 now. That was the King Kamehameha Classic. Every year they invite hs football players from around the country to participate in a tournament type thing they have. It is a great experience for them. Chris played for our team here in Tuttle. It gives them another opportunity to be seen by colleges. The guys that coached the team Chris was on wanted him to come walk on at their school for the following season and then give him a scholarship but he wouldn't do it because of his stinkin girlfriend. 


And I didn't think photobucket required passwords to view others pics. I will see what I can find out. Don't know how long it will take since I am having terrible problems with the site now.


----------



## loribell

Okay I set the album to public so you can try again. 

Oh and Mikey is 16. He plays for the same hs Chris did. The coach that said that was an assistant. I don't think the head coach would be to happy if he knew.


----------



## loribell

Here are some of our Universal pics. 

Anyone remember this site?





Mikey's first trip


----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell




----------



## loribell

The rest of these are from when Ally was 3 I think.


----------



## loribell

I know we have more pictures of the Universal parks but I can't find them right now. Hopefully these will do. I promise to take tons of pics this summer.


----------



## keishashadow

*Happy Easter! *

caught up, i think...

lori - great pics, very inspirational! Some aren't showing though. Can you believe MS was open today ; had to call for last day of Waitlist for AKV in October. So far have WLV secured for 5 days; wanted AKVfor same-only have the 1st 3. If it doesn't come thru may just stay the 1st 2 or 3 @ AKV (both to save points & just to check it out); then do a split stay, moving to WL for 3 or 2 nights. It would result in moving 3 times that week (including the cruise)...not sure if i want to hop around that much or not. Guess we could just not unpack our suitcases . What do you think? Too much hassle 

marci - so long, farewell (thought you were already gone )

mac - nice of u to shout out! didn't know your tag went mia, eek

barb - between my dogs, cats & kids; you'd be running for the door . How long of a drive would it be for you to Cedar Point? Mapquest was WAY off for us; well under 2 hours from PIT. Know if you can sneak away "shoulder season" in May/Sept weekends the hotel rates drop dramatically...never worked for us for school/sports.

mary - the DP now doesn't include either the appetizer or tip (18%). I've read it's automatically added to your receipt-CC used for room charges . Know when we paid OOP for a meal in '07 it was. We typically give 20% for decent service (only because we've moonlighted in the service industry & know how hard they do work), however; when the service sux I will decrease it...certainly don't like being told how much to tip by the Mouse. 

tricia - oldest DS enroute from big River Rats win from Columbia, Georgia (have no idea where that is, he sez 18 hours; resulting in postponing his dinner here until next weekend...think i'll cook out lol). How'd the boys enjoy the day?

jennifer - congrats on your team & their big upset Pitt fell hard on their face...still reeling from Davidson knocking out my pick - Georgetown. At least i got to watch Patrick Ewing in the stands...my hero.

tammy- the family gets their choice...dh likes cold turkey & ham, rest like it hot; at least everybody is happy 

metro - get a red door, i hear they're good luck perhaps i should get one too ,not sure if it works for screen doors though...ha


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> metro - get a red door, i hear they're good luck perhaps i should get one too


I already have a red door...so far so good.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I already have a red door...so far so good.


 
you're ahead of the curve...as usual 

told my kids to hid their baskets tonight, no rabbit left behind(had 2 chocolate-covered pretzel sticks, feel the need for bunny ears...jik i haven't eaten quite enough food today - sigh.


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia - oldest DS enroute from big River Rats win from Columbia, Georgia (have no idea where that is, he sez 18 hours; resulting in postponing his dinner here until next weekend...think i'll cook out lol). How'd the boys enjoy the day?



I have relatives 'a plenty in Columbus, GA.  That's where my parents are from.  It is in the southwest corner of Georgia, right on the state line.  Cross the river and you are in Phenix City, Alabama.  Got relatives there too.

The boys had a fabulous day.  I have pictures uploading.  I'm eating coconut cake and drinking a rum & coke.  How gross does that sound?  It's working for me.


----------



## RVGal

Lori, that slideshow was amazing.  Beautiful pics!  Makes me want to dig out my pictures from Hawaii... or Tahiti... Sigh.


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I have relatives 'a plenty in Columbus, GA. That's where my parents are from. It is in the southwest corner of Georgia, right on the state line. Cross the river and you are in Phenix City, Alabama. Got relatives there too.
> 
> The boys had a fabulous day. I have pictures uploading. I'm eating coconut cake and drinking a rum & coke. How gross does that sound? It's working for me.


 
thanks for the geography lesson , being that far i'm surprised it didn't take even longer from Pittsburgh

I haven't uploaded my Xmas pics yet discovered it when i snapped a few this am ; you're on top of things.

ps (i'm thinking it sounds like a pina colada) i whipped up a couple tropical delight (mostly left overs from the ambrosia ); threw in some marishino cherry juice & absolut & DH & I were good to go


----------



## yankeepenny

everyone, meet Niles the Cat
yeah, he's a big dude


----------



## yankeepenny

My Easter Lily


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> everyone, meet Niles the Cat
> yeah, he's a big dude
> 
> http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff190/Yankeepenny/HPIM0785.jpg



Does Niles have two different coloured eyes???


----------



## Metro West

Have a good night folks...hope everyone had a nice Easter!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> caught up, i think...
> 
> lori - great pics, very inspirational! Some aren't showing though. Can you believe MS was open today ; had to call for last day of Waitlist for AKV in October. So far have WLV secured for 5 days; wanted AKVfor same-only have the 1st 3. If it doesn't come thru may just stay the 1st 2 or 3 @ AKV (both to save points & just to check it out); then do a split stay, moving to WL for 3 or 2 nights. It would result in moving 3 times that week (including the cruise)...not sure if i want to hop around that much or not. Guess we could just not unpack our suitcases . What do you think? Too much hassle



Thanks. It took me all day to do that. Which pics aren't showing up? Some in the slide show or some I posted here? 

I can not believe MS was open today. That is just wrong. I figured the dining & hotel lines were open. Started to call about changing a CP breakfast we have scheduled and decided it just was not important today. 

I have had plenty of trips that we moved around a lot. I have decided I no longer want to do that. It is just such a hassle. We will be spending our first 3 or 4 nights at RPR, then 15 nights at VWL, followed by 5 nights at VB. We will also have our nights on the road and I am really starting to dread that. Good luck with whatever you decide. I can't believe you are having to waitlist at the 7 month mark! 



RVGal said:


> [COLOR=" DarkRed"]Lori, that slideshow was amazing.  Beautiful pics!  Makes me want to dig out my pictures from Hawaii... or Tahiti... Sigh.[/COLOR]



Thank you. Did all the pics show up for you? 

Oh and yes the coconut cake with rum & coke sounds yucky!


----------



## Akdar

OK, can't resist.......


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I'm eating coconut cake and drinking a rum & coke.  How gross does that sound?  It's working for me.



uhoh...on my 4rth glass of wine heree too....


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> OK, can't resist.......


----------



## Akdar

This is post 500 for me, that is more posts for me on any board, EVER!!!  Since I wasn't born with the "Posting Gene", this is an accomplishment for me!


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> everyone, meet Niles the Cat
> yeah, he's a big dude
> 
> http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff190/Yankeepenny/HPIM0785.jpg



He is one very pretty kitty!  



bubba's mom said:


> uhoh...on my 4rth glass of wine heree too....



Umm, did you have a long day?


Never mind about which pics are missing. I swear photobucket has been a nightmare today. I will go fix them now. They really were all there the last time I checked!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> uhoh...on my 4rth glass of wine heree too....



*Hey Barb your in double digits now   *


----------



## loribell

Akdar said:


> This is post 500 or me, that is more than I have posted on any board, EVER!!!  Since I wasn't born with the "Posting Gene", this is an accomplishment for me!



That's because you have found people you enjoy chatting with! 


Congrats on the big 500!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> This is post 500 or me, that is more than I have posted on any board, EVER!!!  Since I wasn't born with the "Posting Gene", this is an accomplishment for me!



yay Mike   congrats on your 500th post  



loribell said:


> Umm, did you have a long day?



nah....not really....just in the mood for wine is all.... 



ky07 said:


> *Hey Barb your in double digits now   *



 yep....been in doubls for a while now


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey Jennifer!!!*

*We're going dancing with you!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Never mind about which pics are missing. I swear photobucket has been a nightmare today. I will go fix them now. They really were all there the last time I checked!



nah...don't worry about them tonite...worry about it anothr day.....


----------



## Akdar

loribell said:


> That's because you have found people you enjoy chatting with!



Indeed I have!!!


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> yay Mike   congrats on your 500th post
> 
> 
> 
> nah....not really....just in the mood for wine is all....
> 
> 
> 
> yep....been in doubls for a while now



*You have to excuse me kinda slow here lately   *


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey Jennifer!!!*
> 
> *We're going dancing with you!!!*



wait? jennifer is dancing?   tammie...are you dancin w/ akdar? if so, that's mike....


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *You have to excuse me kinda slow here lately   *



i excuse you.... (and yer not slow....i just know cuz jant annownced EHER 100th day to go...and her and i are on the same shudles


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> Indeed I have!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm still around, still having fun at my location. I've run into people I used to work with at BTTF and ROTM who said I should try to pick up a shift or are surprised I'm not going to the Simpsons.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> nah...don't worry about them tonite...worry about it anothr Day.....



Already done! 



Akdar said:


> Indeed I have!!!



 This is a great group, isn't it?!



bubba's mom said:


> i excuse you.... (and yer not slow....i just know cuz jant annownced EHER 100th day to go...and her and i are on the same shudles



And what glass are you on now?????? 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm still around, still having fun at my location. I've run into people I used to work with at BTTF and ROTM who said I should try to pick up a shift or are surprised I'm not going to the Simpsons.



Did you have to work today? I bet the parks were a nightmare. Hope you had a great day. 



All my old Uni pics are fixed now if anyone wants to see them. They a couple of pages back.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> And what glass are you on now??????
> 
> 
> All my old Uni pics are fixed now if anyone wants to see them. They a couple of pages back.



end of the forthe...when bubba clls to say gnite, will get my last for thn ite.... did i meniton bubba is slppeing at my moms tonite cuz there's no skool tomorrow and i haveta work..... i miss bubba 

off to checj out thos epix.... and post some of our eggs....


----------



## bubba's mom

Some fo the House of Buba's egs....

DH's....


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> end of the forthe...when bubba clls to say gnite, will get my last for thn ite.... did i meniton bubba is slppeing at my moms tonite cuz there's no skool tomorrow and i haveta work..... i miss bubba
> 
> off to checj out thos epix.... and post some of our eggs....



 So that's what is going on.

Great pics. DH's egg especially!


----------



## yankeepenny

this is one of me at Valentine's Day
I aint no beauty


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Some fo the House of Buba's egs....
> 
> DH's....




   

I have to go get another drink and I'll be back with pics.  I hope.  Unless Brad gets pissy cause I'm still "on the dam computer"...


----------



## loribell

Oh yes you are Miss Penny!


----------



## yankeepenny

bubba's mom said:


> end of the forthe...when bubba clls to say gnite, will get my last for thn ite.... did i meniton bubba is slppeing at my moms tonite cuz there's no skool tomorrow and i haveta work..... i miss bubba
> 
> off to checj out thos epix.... and post some of our eggs....



How you doing Barb???????


----------



## RVGal

Dear Niles,

You are a very handsome (and large) kitty with a very pretty momma.


----------



## RVGal

From Friday...


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> That one is Chris. He is 23 now. That was the King Kamehameha Classic. Every year they invite hs football players from around the country to participate in a tournament type thing they have. It is a great experience for them. Chris played for our team here in Tuttle. It gives them another opportunity to be seen by colleges. The guys that coached the team Chris was on wanted him to come walk on at their school for the following season and then give him a scholarship but he wouldn't do it because of his stinkin girlfriend.
> 
> 
> And I didn't think photobucket required passwords to view others pics. I will see what I can find out. Don't know how long it will take since I am having terrible problems with the site now.



*That's quite an accomplishment to be invited to play in the classic.     A reason to go to Hawaii isn't too bad either.  

Speaking of Hawaii, your pics were beautiful.     The weather looked kinda scary a few days.    From some reason, I didn't expect high rise after high rise in Hawaii.    Guess I should have.          The lush areas are more amazing to me than the beach.    There's no hills & very few lush areas here.  

I loved your UO pics.   I can't believe you even knew where some of them were from so long ago.     I don't have a clue where many of our pics are.      FWIW, I can't see some of the pics either.    It can definitely wait until tomorrow though.    Thanks for taking the time to scan & post so many for us to see.  * 





keishashadow said:


> tammy- the family gets their choice...dh likes cold turkey & ham, rest like it hot; at least everybody is happy



*Sounds like a plan to me.* 





Metro West said:


> I already have a red door...so far so good.



*Red, huh?    We have a burgundy door.   Does that count?*





RVGal said:


> I'm eating coconut cake and drinking a rum & coke.





keishashadow said:


> i whipped up a couple tropical delight (mostly left overs from the ambrosia ); threw in some marishino cherry juice & absolut & DH & I were good to go





bubba's mom said:


> uhoh...on my 4rth glass of wine heree too....



*That's okay!   Don't offer the rest of us any.    We didn't want to party with you guys anyway. *  





RVGal said:


> Lori, that slideshow was amazing.  Beautiful pics!  Makes me want to dig out my pictures from Hawaii... or Tahiti... Sigh.



*Oooh..... I'd love to go to Tahiti.   Maybe, on a cruise. *




yankeepenny said:


> everyone, meet Niles the Cat
> yeah, he's a big dude



*His eyes are incredible in that photo.    Do they actually look like that?*





Metro West said:


> Have a good night folks...hope everyone had a nice Easter!



*Goodnight Todd!*  





Akdar said:


> This is post 500 for me, that is more posts for me on any board, EVER!!!  Since I wasn't born with the "Posting Gene", this is an accomplishment for me!


----------



## loribell

Great pics Tricia. Those boys are just so cute!!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> Did you have to work today? I bet the parks were a nightmare. Hope you had a great day.


I did work today. We actually got down to a walk-on around 1130am! It picked up after that and I was on the load platform for a very long time...


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Great pics Tricia. Those boys are just so cute!!!!



Thanks!  I've got more coming.

Tammy, we cruised around French Polynesia.  Tahiti, Bora Bora, etc.  We flew into Papaetee (don't ask me if that is spelled right) and cruised the islands from there.


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *That's quite an accomplishment to be invited to play in the classic.     A reason to go to Hawaii isn't too bad either.
> 
> Speaking of Hawaii, your pics were beautiful.     The weather looked kinda scary a few days.    From some reason, I didn't expect high rise after high rise in Hawaii.    Guess I should have.          The lush areas are more amazing to me than the beach.    There's no hills & very few lush areas here.
> 
> I loved your UO pics.   I can't believe you even knew where some of them were from so long ago.     I don't have a clue where many of our pics are.      FWIW, I can't see some of the pics either.    It can definitely wait until tomorrow though.    Thanks for taking the time to scan & post so many for us to see.  *



It made him feel very special. We were only on Oahu. It is the more built up of the islands. And very touristy. Also we were there in the dry season so according to people in the know we did not get to see the island at it's prettiest. I didn't ever rain on us that I remember. Of course it was almost 4 years ago! 

Are you still having problems seeing the pictures? I thought I got them all fixed. My favorite has to be the one of us walking out of the parking lot and up to the big ball. That was May of 93.


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> I did work today. We actually got down to a walk-on around 1130am! It picked up after that and I was on the load platform for a very long time...



I do not envy you at all. 



RVGal said:


> Thanks!  I've got more coming.
> 
> Tammy, we cruised around French Polynesia.  Tahiti, Bora Bora, etc.  We flew into Papaetee (don't ask me if that is spelled right) and cruised the islands from there.



That sounds wonderful.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Just saw the pics, Lori. Those older ones take me waaaaay back. I remember seeing everything in those pics firsthand.


----------



## RVGal

Easter Eve (Ha!) and the snack Joshua left:






The Easter Bunny stuff:






Joshua excited to find The Napping House in his basket:






Daniel excited to find Max & Ruby in his basket:






More stuff:


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> Just saw the pics, Lori. Those older ones take me waaaaay back. I remember seeing everything in those pics firsthand.



Those have to be my all time favorites. I wish I knew where the rest of them were. 



RVGal said:


> Easter Eve (Ha!) and the snack Joshua left:



That is just too cute!


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Red, huh?    We have a burgundy door.   Does that count?*


Well...I guess mine is technically burgundy...it's not Elizabeth Arden red or anything.


----------



## RVGal

And the rest of our day...


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Penny....beauty pic....(and the flowersa int's so bad either  

Lori..thanx fo rhte old uni pix......i remember thos e tdyays....   I'll have to seen if dh wants ot sacan our old ones..... Hawaii pix are becautuiful....

tricia is ag ood mommy....she lays newspapers....  \

bubba called to say goodnite....   he sounds so little ont eh phone...  

tricia's boys are lucky...all bubba gots was cnady....















we're suchmean parents  

this owuld ber the 'haul' from the egghunt....





and this ouwld be binner....(with pat ehre)....






hey...is anyone eslse geitting dizzy with that happy easter thing in my sig?


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Well...I guess mine is technically burgundy...it's not Elizabeth Arden red or anything.



drat! i was SO gonn apost that too


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Thanks! I've got more coming.
> 
> Tammy, we cruised around French Polynesia. Tahiti, Bora Bora, etc. We flew into Papaetee (don't ask me if that is spelled right) and cruised the islands from there.


 
didja see Marlon Brando? was he still alive then? did you know he had a house there, couple wifes, probably several kids . WOW, i don't anyone who's ever gone to Tahiti, tres  

enjoying everyone's Easter pics 

penny - u r so beautiful...to me (us) ; don't sell yourself short. PS Niles is bigger than my one dog; looks like he can dance the dance too.

lori - don't know anyone who's played football in Hawaii either Wonder if we'll get to trade into that baby once it's open? Talk about no luck @ 7 month window-ha. I've only tried to switch over @ 7 months 3 times, got it twice after a couple months...guess i'll see.

barb - i've never seen an egg with that sentiment , enjoy the vino

500 posts for mike, one of those strong, silent type DISers...he can throw down

think i go eat a piece of the cherry pie that middle DS made yesterday & call it a night.


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> hey...is anyone eslse geitting dizzy with that happy easter thing in my sig?
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Okay... now that you mention it... if I wach it for a minute I start to sway around in my chair.  That shouldn't ahppen... I'm thinkin


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> wait? jennifer is dancing?   tammie...are you dancin w/ akdar? if so, that's mike....



*Both my & Jennifer's basketball team made it to the Sweet 16.    We're both doing the Sweet 16 dance.*  




the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm still around, still having fun at my location. I've run into people I used to work with at BTTF and ROTM who said I should try to pick up a shift or are surprised I'm not going to the Simpsons.



*Sounded like a hint to me. *





bubba's mom said:


> Some fo the House of Buba's egs....
> 
> DH's....



*Well, did he eat it? * 





yankeepenny said:


> this is one of me at Valentine's Day
> I aint no beauty



*Penny, it's so great to put a face with a name.    It's nice to finally meet you.*  




RVGal said:


> Tammy, we cruised around French Polynesia.  Tahiti, Bora Bora, etc.  We flew into Papaetee (don't ask me if that is spelled right) and cruised the islands from there.



*That sounds perfect!*  





loribell said:


> Are you still having problems seeing the pictures? I thought I got them all fixed. My favorite has to be the one of us walking out of the parking lot and up to the big ball. That was May of 93.



*I can see them all now.    Wow, what a nice walk down memory lane.     Thanks so much for sharing them.*


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> didja see Marlon Brando? was he still alive then? did you know he had a house there, couple wifes, probably several kids . WOW, i don't anyone who's ever gone to Tahiti, tres



We went Feb 2001... Joshua was born Nov 2001... you do the math.  We had a gooood time!   

I need to pee.  I should probably go do that.

What that TMI?  Prolly.

Where the blood hell is Gemma?  We're all PUI and the girl is missing it!  Don't ask me where "bloody hell" came from.  I think I'm trying out a british accent or something.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Wow, you guys are pui & posting crazy.    I can't keep up!     I'm off to bed now, & will catch up tomorrow.    

Goodnight peeps!   Sleep tight!    Hope noone has a hangover in the morning. *


----------



## Metro West

Great pictures Lori! I remember some of those shots. I miss the Psycho house and Bates Motel. I have some pictures at home that I would need to scan...if only the parents will remember to bring them.


----------



## damo

Thanks for the pictures everyone.  I always love looking at everyone's albums.  Really makes us feel like friends.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Hey Penny....beauty pic....(and the flowersa int's so bad either
> 
> Lori..thanx fo rhte old uni pix......i remember thos e tdyays....   I'll have to seen if dh wants ot sacan our old ones..... Hawaii pix are becautuiful....
> 
> tricia is ag ood mommy....she lays newspapers....  \
> 
> bubba called to say goodnite....   he sounds so little ont eh phone...
> 
> tricia's boys are lucky...all bubba gots was cnady....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're suchmean parents
> 
> this owuld ber the 'haul' from the egghunt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this ouwld be binner....(with pat ehre)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey...is anyone eslse geitting dizzy with that happy easter thing in my sig?



Dang that is a lot of chocolate! Ally got some chocolate & a few cheapo toys & the Nancy Drew movie (which I was gonna have to buy anyway!) He is gonna be on a sugar high for quite a while. 

It is so good of you to have Pat over. You are so sweet. 



keishashadow said:


> lori - don't know anyone who's played football in Hawaii either Wonder if we'll get to trade into that baby once it's open? Talk about no luck @ 7 month window-ha. I've only tried to switch over @ 7 months 3 times, got it twice after a couple months...guess i'll see.



We had a great time in Hawaii. I hope we can trade sometime. Good luck with your waitlist. Mine came through. 



RVGal said:


> Okay... now that you mention it... if I wach it for a minute I start to sway around in my chair.  That shouldn't ahppen... I'm thinkin



Probably not so don't sit and watch it. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Sounded like a hint to me. *
> 
> *I can see them all now.    Wow, what a nice walk down memory lane.     Thanks so much for sharing them.*



I think he is trying to throw us off the trail. He is probably really in IOA. 

You are very welcome.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> We went Feb 2001... Joshua was born Nov 2001... you do the math.  We had a gooood time!
> 
> I need to pee.  I should probably go do that.
> 
> What that TMI?  Prolly.
> 
> Where the blood hell is Gemma?  We're all PUI and the girl is missing it!  Don't ask me where "bloody hell" came from.  I think I'm trying out a british accent or something.



   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Wow, you guys are pui & posting crazy.    I can't keep up!     I'm off to bed now, & will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight peeps!   Sleep tight!    Hope noone has a hangover in the morning. *



Good night Tammie! 



Metro West said:


> Great pictures Lori! I remember some of those shots. I miss the Psycho house and Bates Motel. I have some pictures at home that I would need to scan...if only the parents will remember to bring them.



Thanks Todd. Hey mom & dad don't forget to bring the pics! 



damo said:


> Thanks for the pictures everyone.  I always love looking at everyone's albums.  Really makes us feel like friends.



I love it. It really does make us all seem like we could just get together at any time and talk like old friends.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Thanks Todd. Hey mom & dad don't forget to bring the pics!


Good luck with that. I've been trying to get the family pictures of Disney from 1975 for four years so I can put them online...it aint happened yet. 

OK...this time I'm really heading to bed. 

Good night everyone!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> I love it. It really does make us all seem like we could just get together at any time and talk like old friends.



ARe you laughoing at me?  



And, HELLLOOO... we ARE old friends.  Well, as old as the time we've been on teh thread.


----------



## bubba's mom

oh well...i wuaz gonna ketchup tonite, but got to puiing wiht ya'll and fnow i gottand dgodo dh....

cathcy 'as tomooorw..... 

luv you guysZ


----------



## RVGal

Luv yous too!

I'm going to go turn in.  Gotta get the boy up for school in the morn.  Sprink Break doesn't start til Friday for us here.  Blah.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Good luck with that. I've been trying to get the family pictures of Disney from 1975 for four years so I can put them online...it aint happened yet.
> 
> OK...this time I'm really heading to bed.
> 
> Good night everyone!



Well while I was sitting here today scanning pictures for over 2 hours I was sure wishing I could just load them all up and take them to someone else and pay them to do it. I did not scan all the Hawaii pictures. 

Good Night! 



RVGal said:


> ARe you laughoing at me?
> 
> 
> 
> And, HELLLOOO... we ARE old friends.  Well, as old as the time as we've been on teh thread.



Never would I laugh at you, with you maybe, but never at you. 

Yes we are old friends. It just seems like it has been much, much more than a year and we haven't even had our first anniversary. This is a very special place. 



bubba's mom said:


> oh well...i wuaz gonna ketchup tonite, but got to puiing wiht ya'll and fnow i gottand dgodo dh....
> 
> cathcy 'as tomooorw.....
> 
> luv you guysZ



 Love ya Barb! Good night! 



RVGal said:


> Luv yous too!
> 
> I'm going to go turn in.  Gotta get the boy up for school in the morn.  Sprink Break doesn't start til Friday for us here.  Blah.



And our Spring Break is now over. The kids are not happy. 

Good night! 


I am heading out too. Night everyone!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> oh well...i wuaz gonna ketchup tonite, but got to puiing wiht ya'll and fnow i gottand dgodo dh....
> 
> cathcy 'as tomooorw.....
> 
> luv you guysZ



Hmmm.  That sounded a little x rated to me.   Hope your dh had a nice time!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Monday morning!
Everybody UP!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

bubba's mom said:


> oh well...i wuaz gonna ketchup tonite, but got to puiing wiht ya'll and fnow i gottand dgodo dh....



dh is going to play hide the Easter Bunny?


----------



## AlexandNessa

OK, I'm up!  Stop nagging!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I have missed so much, I can't even respond.   

Sounds like I missed out on some great PUIs last night!  I over-ate last night, and I don't really do that regularly, so I am feeling the pain this morning!  Wow.  I think I may go to Curves and work some of this out.  I am out of breath from just sitting here in front of my computer ...

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter.  Guess it's back to work for most of us.

If anyone is interested in the March Madness standings, I wonder if you can click here and see our link?  You may not as it requires a password?  http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/setup/view_group.asp


----------



## JawsCPA

Good Morning Fletch and Jodie.

Lori - last night I couldnt' see your Uni pics in thread - but they are fixed now.  I'm sorry they took the Flintstones out - DH and I would have loved to sit in their car for a pic.  

Barb and Tricia - nice pics of the Easter bunny - brings back memories when DS was younger.

His grandpa did get him a basket with peeps and candy but did not hide any eggs.  I guess if you are old enough to buy men's dress clothes - you're too old for the egg hunt.

Penny - nice lily.  I am not big on flowers (cause I forget to water them), but I always like the Easter lillies and Christmas poinsettas at the church.

Yes - Monday is here and back to work.  Will be busy only 3 weeks left to go for those tax returns.  If I don't check in - you'll know why.

 jennifer


----------



## JawsCPA

Jodie - if people are having trouble with the FOX site - I'll post the results for you.

In 1st place is Tammy and her beloved Tarheels with 50 pts.

Tricia is coming in 2nd with 45pts.

We have a 3-way tie for 3rd place with 44pts:
              Jodie/Savannah
              Mac
              Jennifer

Tied for 4th place with 43pts is Jodie/AlexNessa and Janet.

Lori is in 5th place with 42 and Jodie/Jodie is in 6th with 41.

Tracie is in 7th with 40pts.

And bringing up with rear with Penny and Barb with 38 points.

It is still anyone's game.

I have WVU beating North Carolina in the Championship game in both our office pool and the Fox game.  What are the odds??????!!!????!!!

No games until Thursday night - back to work everyone.

 jennifer


----------



## yankeepenny

I am working at the new job today. it is 11-2. If they get funding and it becomes permanent in Sept, it will be more hours. 


Have a great day. 


Any headaches, PUI'S?????????


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> Any headaches, PUI'S?????????



Mornin everyone!! 

nope, no headache/hangover for me  

Good luck at your new job today Penny....I hope it's something you like/don't mind doing, you have nice people there and it becomes permanent for you!


Today is mac's last day in the beautiful weather  

And...didja notice....no check-in from House of Bean yesterday?  






JawsCPA said:


> Jodie - if people are having trouble with the FOX site - I'll post the results for you.
> 
> In 1st place is Tammy and her beloved Tarheels with 50 pts.
> 
> Tricia is coming in 2nd with 45pts.
> 
> We have a 3-way tie for 3rd place with 44pts:
> Jodie/Savannah
> Mac
> Jennifer
> 
> Tied for 4th place with 43pts is Jodie/AlexNessa and Janet.
> 
> Lori is in 5th place with 42 and Jodie/Jodie is in 6th with 41.
> 
> Tracie is in 7th with 40pts.
> 
> And bringing up with rear with Penny and Barb with 38 points.
> It is still anyone's game.
> 
> I have WVU beating North Carolina in the Championship game in both our office pool and the Fox game.  What are the odds??????!!!????!!!
> 
> No games until Thursday night - back to work everyone.
> 
> jennifer



  Me an' Penny can pick 'em!!  You wait...we'll win it all...  


Off to prepare myself for work....have a GREAT day everyone.....


----------



## RVGal

Good luck with the new job Penny!  I hope it is something/somewhere that you can enjoy your day.

No headache for me.  I really don't get hangovers.  I know my limits.

Jodie's CAT is in third place in the basketball thingy.  I just thought I would point that out.   

Have a good rest of the tax season Jennifer.  If such a thing is possible.   

I must agree with you Lori.  This is a special place and we do feel like old friends here... much older than the (not quite) year that the thread(s) have been around.

Fletch, you are WAY too happy to wake us up in the morning.  All bright and chipper and LOUD.


----------



## RVGal

Hey Barb!  I must've missed you posting while I was posting.

Did you enjoy the rest of your evening last night?  You left us with a garbled message about "doing DH"...


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies and good luck on the new job Penny   *


----------



## Metro West

Morning all!


----------



## RVGal

Howdy Lawrence and Todd!  You guys snuck in after my last post.

I've got a ton of laudry to do.  The house is reasonably clean, but the laundry... ugh...

I may try to scan some of my Hawaii and/or Tahiti pics while I do the laundry.  It might make the day go faster!


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Howdy Lawrence and Todd!  You guys snuck in after my last post.
> 
> I've got a ton of laudry to do.  The house is reasonably clean, but the laundry... ugh...
> 
> I may try to scan some of my Hawaii and/or Tahiti pics while I do the laundry.  It might make the day go faster!



*Hey Tricia I guess me and Todd are cruisin under the radar   *


----------



## tlinus

*House of Bean checking in!!!! Hope everyone had a lovely day. Just read backa few pages and wanted to say thanks for all of the pictures Tricia, Penny, Barb and Lori!! They were great!! Did not want to be the 3rd pui last night.....we would have made the peeps too loopy trying to decode our conversations  

I need to hide some stinking candy   there isn't a WHOLE lot, but enough that it would be VERY dangerous to just leave it out for the little hands. 

Will be uploading pics today, while doing laundry, cleaning and well whatever else I need to do.

The front doors came out very nice. I am so happy with them. Todd, just get a fullview door . Its plain and get one that comes with a screen. 

We had an escapee last night. Went to SIL house for dinner and someone forgot to lock the hamster cage   Jim found her in the corner of our room under the heater cage (we have baseboard hw heat) gnawing on the wall or something. got her food dish and he started talking to her and she came right out to him.  Did I mention that this was at 3AM??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me go get started, and get more coffee....will check in a bit later - with pictures!!!*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Good Morning Peeps * 


*Yes, I said good morning.    I was actually up before 9 this morning.    Are you all shocked?   If not, you should be.  *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Easter Eve (Ha!) and the snack Joshua left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Easter Bunny stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua excited to find The Napping House in his basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel excited to find Max & Ruby in his basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More stuff:



*Wow, look at the loot the boys raked in.    The Easter Bunny must have really liked the water & carrots.   Good thing Joshua insisted on leaving them.*  





Metro West said:


> Well...I guess mine is technically burgundy...it's not Elizabeth Arden red or anything.



*We may have identical houses.     Ours is white w/ pale pink trim.   How about yours?*





RVGal said:


> And the rest of our day...



*I'm guessing that's Carol.   Who's the boy beside her?    He looks exactly like her.*




bubba's mom said:


> did i meniton bubba is slppeing at my moms tonite cuz there's no skool tomorrow and i haveta work..... i miss bubba



*I know what you mean.    I still rarely let Kenny spend the night away from home.     College is going to kill me & you.*


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm guessing that's Carol.   Who's the boy beside her?    He looks exactly like her.*



Yes, that is Carol in the picture on the left (sitting on the arm of the sofa).  Next to her (sitting on the sofa) is my nephew Aaron.  He is my oldest sister's son.  With Carol having a little hair grow back since her last chemo (prior to surgery), we all commented yesterday that she and Aaron look identical now.

If you want the rundown on my family, oldest is Susan... married to Paul... kids are Melanie (19) and Aaron (16).  Next is Darryl... married to Psycho, er, I mean Karen... kid (from first marriage) is Cory (20).  Then comes Carol... partnered to Deb... no kids.  I'm youngest.

Confused yet?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> We went Feb 2001... Joshua was born Nov 2001... you do the math.  We had a gooood time!



*So, when are you going back to actually see Tahiti? * 





tarheelmjfan said:


> *Wow, you guys are pui & posting crazy.    I can't keep up!     I'm off to bed now, & will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight peeps!   Sleep tight!    Hope noone has a hangover in the morning. *



*To clarify......   I meant to say you guys were posting like crazy.   As in, creating one post after another. * 





Metro West said:


> Great pictures Lori! I remember some of those shots. I miss the Psycho house and Bates Motel. I have some pictures at home that I would need to scan...*if only the parents will remember to bring them*.



*Call your Mom & have her put them in her suitcase now. *




damo said:


> Thanks for the pictures everyone.  I always love looking at everyone's albums.  Really makes us feel like friends.



*I agree!* 




loribell said:


> Dang that is a lot of chocolate! Ally got some chocolate & a few cheapo toys & the Nancy Drew movie (which I was gonna have to buy anyway!) He is gonna be on a sugar high for quite a while.
> 
> It is so good of you to have Pat over. You are so sweet.



*Ally didn't do too shabby either.*  

*Who's Pat?*





> I think he is trying to throw us off the trail. He is probably really in IOA.


 *You may be right.*





bubba's mom said:


> we're suchmean parents



*I'm the really bad parent.   I forgot to take pics of Kenny's basket.     I sent his dad to get his candy & he came back with big bags of M&Ms (plain & nuts), & Reese's cups.    He also bought lots of individually wrapped candy.    Do you think dad wanted to make sure there was enough to share?     He also got concert tickets, which was a huge hit.    Like Mikey, he'd rather forgo the candy & get the tickets.*

*BTW, Bubba had an awesome basket.    You guys are great parents. *


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Who's Pat?*



Pat is a client of Barb's, who is also a friend.  She doesn't seem to have any family that spends time with her for holidays, so Barb invites her to join them


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> I think he is trying to throw us off the trail. He is probably really in IOA.


IOA or USF, I'm only in one! 

But there are areas backstage that USF/IOA TMs can say hi to each other--usually before or after their shifts, of course.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

AlexandNessa said:


> Sounds like I missed out on some great PUIs last night!  I over-ate last night,




*Didn't everyone over eat yesterday?   I thought our bodies were preconditioned to do that on holidays.*  



JawsCPA said:


> I have WVU beating North Carolina in the Championship game in both our office pool and the Fox game.  What are the odds??????!!!????!!!




*1 in 1,000,000!    Sorry, I couldn't resist.* 



yankeepenny said:


> I am working at the new job today. it is 11-2. If they get funding and it becomes permanent in Sept, it will be more hours.




*Good luck!   I hope you like it!*  



bubba's mom said:


> nope, no headache/hangover for me
> 
> And...didja notice....no check-in from House of Bean yesterday?




*What's your secret to not getting hangovers?      3/4 of a Hurricane @ Pat O's made me nauseated & fatigued the next day.  

I noticed Tracie hadn't checked in, but she made roll call this morning.     Does anyone know what's up with Alison?    She's been MIA for awhile.    I hope everything's okay.  *




> Me an' Penny can pick 'em!!  You wait...we'll win it all...




*I haven't checked out your brackets, but it's possible you could still win.    The later rounds count for more than the early ones do.*



RVGal said:


> I may try to scan some of my Hawaii and/or Tahiti pics while I do the laundry.  It might make the day go faster!




*In case you were wondering, I vote for both.*  



tlinus said:


> *We had an escapee last night. Went to SIL house for dinner and someone forgot to lock the hamster cage   Jim found her in the corner of our room under the heater cage (we have baseboard hw heat) gnawing on the wall or something. got her food dish and he started talking to her and she came right out to him.  Did I mention that this was at 3AM???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go get started, and get more coffee....will check in a bit later - with pictures!!!*




*Yeah more pics!      I bet Jim was ready to kill your little escapee. * 



RVGal said:


> If you want the rundown on my family, oldest is Susan... married to Paul... kids are Melanie (19) and Aaron (16).  Next is Darryl... married to Psycho, er, I mean Karen... kid (from first marriage) is Cory (20).  Then comes Carol... partnered to Deb... no kids.  I'm youngest.
> 
> Confused yet?




*Thanks for the list.    I like being able to put names to the faces.    It's amazing how much your nephew looks like Carol. *


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello to everyone!! We're back home!  Oh, and it's much warmer here than it was in PA.  

Had a great time...went shopping (mall, Walmart, etc.) then on Saturday had a jam-packed day:  First participated in an Easter Egg hunt around the community where Katie found an egg, I won't spoil how she actually did it and what she won ...  Then we went to a flea market, pretty chilly so not many vendors but still okay, at least the pretzel guy was there YUMMMMM!!    Then on our way to go snowboarding, we stopped at a waterfall and took some pics and walked around.  Still cold, but so pretty and a perfect time to use my new camera    Afterwards, headed up the mountain to go snowboarding.  Keep in mind, none of us had ever done it before!!!  So we strap on our boards and take the lift up to the top of the bunny hill (yes, the bunny hill, pretty intimidating anyway!)  My brother and Matt go down falling a few times but having no fear.  Katie and I find a tiny hill to try our balance first.  Then I attempt the hill and when I felt I was going too fast immediately fell to the ground!  After many times of falling, had no fear and got farther and farther each time.  (As a side note, I understand the bunny hill is the beginner hill, but people are so ignorant, they literally will stand on the hill and look up at everyone)  A few time I went straight down at someone yelling "Watch Out!" and nobody moved.  If I wasn't afraid of hurting myself, I probably would have gone straight into them because they would literally watch you as you came toward them and just stand there!    Anyway, we kept going as it was getting colder and colder.  Finally, when it was over, we packed up and left, and oh boy, do the aches and pains come out!!  We're still feeling it today!   Yesterday, the Easter Bunny came by and delivered our Easter baskets.  Yes, we're all in our 20's and the Easter Bunny still comes by    So Katie got some nice jewelry (I picked out with mom  : ), Tim got a dvd, Matt got a gift card, and I got a new game for my DS (there is no age limit on Nintendo DS  ).  So we went out to dinner and just relaxed the rest of the night.  Oh wait, that's right, we went out and fed deer every night!  They would even come up and eat out of our hands!!!!  Then fell asleep, woke up this morning, and left PA for NY.  Oh boy, is it warmer here.  Still need a light jacket, but it's definitely SPRING!!!   Wahoo!  

Well, hope everyone is enjoying their Monday and had a great Easter!!  Got a lot of Ketchup to do, I see!  Work tomorrow for me, yuck!!!  Hehe


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Hope you are all having a terrific day. I have had a busy one. Dropped Ally off at school, went to pay some bills, came home and did some cleaning & laundry, had multiple phone calls, trying to help mom switch the older kids mutual fund accounts over to roth iras, went back to take Ally to lunch, and I'm now back home doing more laundry & finsihed up with what cleaning I can do without going out for supplies. Have to take Mikey in for a pt appointment after school. Then have to stop by Walmart for those cleaning supplies & some food since we basically have nothing left in the house to eat.  Guess I will be back at cleaning tomorrow. UGH! I need a maid, or at least I want one. 

Patty - Glad you guys had a good time. Can't wait to hear about Katies egg find. 

Penny - Hope you are enjoying your new job. 

Jodie - Glad to see you. I can't beleive I am doing as well as I am. Woo Hoo! 

Hi Tricia, Tammie, DM, Fletch, Barb and everyone else!!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> Yes, that is Carol in the picture on the left (sitting on the arm of the sofa).  Next to her (sitting on the sofa) is my nephew Aaron.  He is my oldest sister's son.  With Carol having a little hair grow back since her last chemo (prior to surgery), we all commented yesterday that she and Aaron look identical now.



I think Joshua looks like Aaron and Carol. They both could be hers....


----------



## yankeepenny

well i have crashed and burned in my personal pics for the basketball tourney. 


I love everyones photos of the theme parks from long ago.

i was never in a position to go before two years ago.  i can honestly say the last two vacays i relaxed, and both were in Orlando!


----------



## yankeepenny

as if we did not have enough easter candy, the bloody stuff was on sale in the supermarket today!~

COULD I REALLY PASS UP 50 PERCENT OFF?????


----------



## keishashadow

just signed on for a minute or two, will read back later; wanted to post my Easter pics (ps walls not as pink as they look , terra cotta-ish)

check out the basket





dh's toy, that doesn't fit into existing entertainment unit have still not managed to get everything back into LR , sez he's going to build one, by golly


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon - forgot, when i was running around with head cut off last week ; remember reading that your son was accepted to school - CONGRATS!  sorry, i don't remember where? 

Jennifer - thanks for the update...just wondering how the heck could i be in 4th place on poll if my team is knocked out of bracket? unless yinz guys made worse picks than me   all good fun (glad i'd didn't do sports book on it!)

bbl


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

Good Evening everybody! hope your day was great. 

Mine was good. I am   netflix website is down arghhhhhh


----------



## yankeepenny

my baby only goes outside periodically and only on a leash.
here is the little furball enjoying the fall leaves at our old ski place in vermont.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Just checking in for now....

Be back later to catch up!


----------



## damo

Penny, the kitty cat is soooo pretty.


----------



## RVGal

I have scanned some of my pictures from Tahiti.  I tried to narrow it down and still have over 60 pictures to upload.  Photobucket is moving VERY slowly, but I'm trying.


----------



## loribell

Tracie - I am so sorry I forgot to mention you earlier. That was very bad of me. I bet you weren't real happy with the escapee either. Did you take a nap today? 

Katie - Hurry back to let us know about the egg you found since Ratty teased us with it. 

Penny - that has got to be one of the prettiest kitties I have ever seen. 

Cadillac_Dreamgirl - Do you want to share a real name or do we need to come up with a nickname for you? Did you figure out what you were going to do with your Disney day? 

KS - TV looks good over here too. That picture is so clear. Love ds's basket. By the way, what is his name? If you want to share it that is. 

Mikey's first therapy appointment went well. She said that his rotator cuff muscles are incredibly loose and not able to do their job and are very mad at him right now. She also said for him to not be surprised if she did not release him to throw this season. He had to be able to keep her from pushing his arms out (which she had no problem doing) before he would be released to throw again. She also told him it was much better to miss your sophomore season than your junior or senior season. She was really good. I was very impressed. She also said it would probably be two months of therapy, not 1. So I get to drive 45 minutes 1 way 3 times a week for maybe 2 months. You know gas prices are so low right now! And what is even better, there are 3 ladies in the office. 2 of them live in Tuttle.


----------



## keishashadow

lori - that tv sure gets around 

glad to hear DSs therapy went well, sounds like the PTs know what they're doing, still hard for a kid to hear they're out a season.  

jr's name is butthead today, he lost his cellphone...if the gods are smiling upon me i'll be able to track it down tomorrow on the bus. 

penny - the cat is getting bigger by the picture  (how many pds?); hard to keep a coat nice & white, he's handsome & luv how you captured the bug he's swatting 

i believe i need another hershey's kiss to keep my strength up


----------



## Metro West

Evening all!


----------



## RVGal

The first half of Tahiti is done.

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw

I'm going to get the boys settled.  It'll probably be tomorrow before I get to the second half.


----------



## KStarfish82

OK...so if you read Patty's story then this will make sense....if you haven't, then you may be confused.


So Saturday morning, our community in the Poconos has an adult Easter Egg Hunt.  Well it started at 8:30 am and we were out and about the community.  After much searching, we couldn't find anything and decided to take a trip to Community Management to find out if they had all been found.  One of the employees told us that a person had gotten up early and found them all but they were redistributing them.  So we went out again and finally found an egg!

We won an Entertainment Book (those books with the coupons in them)!

Not bad for a morning's worth of looking!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Evening all!


 
howdy!

tracie - just noticed your ticker ; you decided on the Luxor!  That where we're booked for June (marci said her parents liked it ).  Lots of great promos there (if you  need codes-let me know)  We went with pkg  since the boys wanted to sleep in a pyramid lol.  Looking forward to a TR with pics galore 

think i'll go soak my head, night shift's here


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RVGal:  Beautiful pictures!!!  Especially the one with the dolphins  

Probably won't be checking back in til tomorrow so have a good night everyone!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Pat is a client of Barb's, who is also a friend.  She doesn't seem to have any family that spends time with her for holidays, so Barb invites her to join them



*I see!   Thanks for filling me in.   I feel like I'm so far behind the curve with you guys.* 





the Dark Marauder said:


> IOA or USF, I'm only in one!
> 
> But there are areas backstage that USF/IOA TMs can say hi to each other--usually before or after their shifts, of course.



*You're eventually going to slip & give it away soon.* *I'll be patiently waiting for that day. *  





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Hello to everyone!! We're back home!  Oh, and it's much warmer here than it was in PA.
> 
> Had a great time...went shopping (mall, Walmart, etc.) then on Saturday had a jam-packed day:  First participated in an Easter Egg hunt around the community where Katie found an egg, I won't spoil how she actually did it and what she won ...  Then we went to a flea market, pretty chilly so not many vendors but still okay, at least the pretzel guy was there YUMMMMM!!    Then on our way to go snowboarding, we stopped at a waterfall and took some pics and walked around.  Still cold, but so pretty and a perfect time to use my new camera    Afterwards, headed up the mountain to go snowboarding.  Keep in mind, none of us had ever done it before!!!  So we strap on our boards and take the lift up to the top of the bunny hill (yes, the bunny hill, pretty intimidating anyway!)  My brother and Matt go down falling a few times but having no fear.  Katie and I find a tiny hill to try our balance first.  Then I attempt the hill and when I felt I was going too fast immediately fell to the ground!  After many times of falling, had no fear and got farther and farther each time.  (As a side note, I understand the bunny hill is the beginner hill, but people are so ignorant, they literally will stand on the hill and look up at everyone)  A few time I went straight down at someone yelling "Watch Out!" and nobody moved.  If I wasn't afraid of hurting myself, I probably would have gone straight into them because they would literally watch you as you came toward them and just stand there!    Anyway, we kept going as it was getting colder and colder.  Finally, when it was over, we packed up and left, and oh boy, do the aches and pains come out!!  We're still feeling it today!   Yesterday, the Easter Bunny came by and delivered our Easter baskets.  Yes, we're all in our 20's and the Easter Bunny still comes by    So Katie got some nice jewelry (I picked out with mom  : ), Tim got a dvd, Matt got a gift card, and I got a new game for my DS (there is no age limit on Nintendo DS  ).  So we went out to dinner and just relaxed the rest of the night.  Oh wait, that's right, we went out and fed deer every night!  They would even come up and eat out of our hands!!!!  Then fell asleep, woke up this morning, and left PA for NY.  Oh boy, is it warmer here.  Still need a light jacket, but it's definitely SPRING!!!   Wahoo!



*Hey Patty, I'm glad you guys had a good time.   It sounds like snowboarding was a little easier than you thought.    At least, you didn't spend the whole time on the ground.     Katie had better get back here & tell us about the egg or you're going to have to.    You guys decide. *





yankeepenny said:


> as if we did not have enough easter candy, the bloody stuff was on sale in the supermarket today!~
> 
> COULD I REALLY PASS UP 50 PERCENT OFF?????



*1/2 off???   Of course, you had to buy it at that price.    How could you not? * 





keishashadow said:


> just signed on for a minute or two, will read back later; wanted to post my Easter pics (ps walls not as pink as they look , terra cotta-ish)
> 
> check out the basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dh's toy, that doesn't fit into existing entertainment unit have still not managed to get everything back into LR , sez he's going to build one, by golly



*The Shrek basket's really neat.   My DH would take what the Bunny dude brought your DH.   He must have been very good.* 





keishashadow said:


> Jennifer - thanks for the update...*just wondering how the heck could i be in 4th place on poll if my team is knocked out of bracket?* unless yinz guys made worse picks than me   all good fun (glad i'd didn't do sports book on it!)



*You have other teams you picked still playing.    The brackets don't know which was your fav. team.    You won't be out of it, until all the teams you have in the Final 4 are out.    That is, if some others still have teams in the Final 4.    It only takes one team.   Is that clear as mud?*  





Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Good Evening everybody! hope your day was great.
> 
> Mine was good. I am   netflix website is down arghhhhhh



*Good evening!   Did you finally get your movie ordered?*




yankeepenny said:


> my baby only goes outside periodically and only on a leash.
> here is the little furball enjoying the fall leaves at our old ski place in vermont.





damo said:


> Penny, the kitty cat is soooo pretty.



*I agree! He (it is a he, right) has beautiful eyes.*


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a good evening!


----------



## loribell

Janet - Sorry butthead lost his phone today. Good luck finding it tomorrow. 

Tricia - Those pics are wonderful. I think we should have a homie trip to Tahitti! 

Katie - What a butthead. Why would someone ruin all the fun for everyone else. Glad they redistributed them and you found one. Congrats on the find. 

Hi Todd!


----------



## loribell

Nite Todd! Nite Patty!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Mikey's first therapy appointment went well. She said that his rotator cuff muscles are incredibly loose and not able to do their job and are very mad at him right now. She also said for him to not be surprised if she did not release him to throw this season. He had to be able to keep her from pushing his arms out (which she had no problem doing) before he would be released to throw again. She also told him it was much better to miss your sophomore season than your junior or senior season. She was really good. I was very impressed. She also said it would probably be two months of therapy, not 1. So I get to drive 45 minutes 1 way 3 times a week for maybe 2 months. You know gas prices are so low right now! And what is even better, there are 3 ladies in the office. 2 of them live in Tuttle.



*Although it's a long ride, it sounds like good news.    2 months of therapy is much better than surgery.     I wonder why one of those ladies doesn't open an office in Tuttle, if they're certified to do so. *





keishashadow said:


> lori - that tv sure gets around



*Send it to our house next please. 

Looking at all the teeth reminded me.    I wonder how Mary is doing.    Hopefully, it wasn't as bad as she thought.*  




> jr's name is butthead today, he lost his cellphone...if the gods are smiling upon me i'll be able to track it down tomorrow on the bus.



*Kenny lost his cell at school about a month ago.    Kenneth called immediately & they cut it of, so noone could use it.     When it was found, he called back & they turned it back on.     A cell phone that can't be used isn't of much value to anyone.*  





> penny - the cat is getting bigger by the picture  (how many pds?); hard to keep a coat nice & white, he's handsome & luv how you captured the bug he's swatting



*I thought your eyes were bad.   I didn't notice the bug until you pointed it out. * 




> i believe i need another hershey's kiss to keep my strength up



*Have one for me.   I'm starting to feel weak too, now that you mentioned it. *



 





Metro West said:


> Evening all!









RVGal said:


> The first half of Tahiti is done.
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw
> 
> I'm going to get the boys settled.  It'll probably be tomorrow before I get to the second half.



*More pics!     I'm off to check them out, after this.* 




KStarfish82 said:


> OK...so if you read Patty's story then this will make sense....if you haven't, then you may be confused.
> 
> 
> So Saturday morning, our community in the Poconos has an adult Easter Egg Hunt.  Well it started at 8:30 am and we were out and about the community.  After much searching, we couldn't find anything and decided to take a trip to Community Management to find out if they had all been found.  One of the employees told us that a person had gotten up early and found them all but they were redistributing them.  So we went out again and finally found an egg!
> 
> We won an Entertainment Book (those books with the coupons in them)!
> 
> Not bad for a morning's worth of looking!



*Oops, I guess I should have read your post, before threatening Patty.     That's a great prize!   I love Entertainment Books.    You can really save a lot with them. * 





keishashadow said:


> tracie - just noticed your ticker ; you decided on the Luxor!  That where we're booked for June (marci said her parents liked it ).  Lots of great promos there (if you  need codes-let me know)  We went with pkg  since the boys wanted to sleep in a pyramid lol.  Looking forward to a TR with pics galore
> 
> think i'll go soak my head, night shift's here



*We expect a trippie from both of you. *


----------



## GemmaPixie

WOOO IMA N VERY DTYNSK RIGHT NOW! went outa withw my friends and we dress3ed up aes eastert bunnyr!! well,.. a snornamsl people witha easter bunnytr ears on/1


----------



## RVGal

Whew!  Now Gemma really is back!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Well peeps, I'm off to bed.   I'll catch up on what I missed tomorrow.    Good night!   Sleep tight!    Pleasant dreams!*


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> WOOO IMA N VERY DTYNSK RIGHT NOW! went outa withw my friends and we dress3ed up aes eastert bunnyr!! well,.. a snornamsl people witha easter bunnytr ears on/1



Woah Gemma you sound just like Brab last night!  Hopefully, yours has a different ending.


----------



## loribell

Well Tammie they probably don't move their practice out here because we are a little bitty community of about 7000 people. They are in Norman with the University of Oklahoma, 2 of Oklahoma's biggest high schools plus many other high schools within 20 minutes. But that is just my guess. 

Woo Hoo Gemma is back full force! Damo I hope her night doesn't end like Barb's too!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Hmmm.  That sounded a little x rated to me.   Hope your dh had a nice time!





RVGal said:


> Did you enjoy the rest of your evening last night?  You left us with a garbled message about "doing DH"...





tlinus said:


> * Did not want to be the 3rd pui last night.....we would have made the peeps too loopy trying to decode our conversations
> 
> *



let's just say, I'm not admitin' to nuthin' about how Easter nite ended for me  

TRACIE!!!  You NO fun   You shoulda been here....NEW RULE: IF you been indulging in adult beverages, you must stop by to see if any homies have 'telepathically' (?) joined you 

Penny...how'd the new job go today? 

I will ketchup tomorrow.....kinda tired tonite 

Good rest everyone


----------



## Metro West

Good morning homies! Have a great day!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning


----------



## JawsCPA

I'm Up - I'm here.

Going back to read last nights posts.

 jennifer


----------



## JawsCPA

keishashadow said:


> jr's name is butthead today



Gee, that's what I named DS.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> howdy!
> tracie - just noticed your ticker ; you decided on the Luxor!  That where we're booked for June (marci said her parents liked it ).  Lots of great promos there (*if you  need codes-let me know*)  We went with pkg  since the boys wanted to sleep in a pyramid lol.  Looking forward to a TR with pics galore



*you can pm them to me....I just have a simple AAA discount going. We sre in a pyramid spa suite room  - thanks janet. *


GemmaPixie said:


> WOOO IMA N VERY DTYNSK RIGHT NOW! went outa withw my friends and we dress3ed up aes eastert bunnyr!! well,.. a snornamsl people witha easter bunnytr ears on/1




*WhoooooooooBaby - Truly time to welcome Gemma Back! Hope you got to bed safe and alone!!!! *



yankeepenny said:


> my baby only goes outside periodically and only on a leash.
> here is the little furball enjoying the fall leaves at our old ski place in vermont.



*Penny - what a beautiful kitty!!!! I love his(?) eyes.  *



loribell said:


> Tracie - I am so sorry I forgot to mention you earlier. That was very bad of me. I bet you weren't real happy with the escapee either. Did you take a nap today?



*that is fine - don't worry about it. no the escapee made me pretty upset and 
I really should have taken a nap.....but I didn't....dragging this morning but its BACK TO SCHOOL FOR THE BEANS!!!!       *


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## GemmaPixie

Wow, don't  I have a sore head!! Haha, dreading seeing the pictures from last night!! It was just 3 of us and we all wore bunny ears but people kept trying to steal them so the other two kept getting really serious if we were walking and taking off their ears screaming 'PROTECT YOUR EARS' while I just burst out laughing everytime and screamed 'HAULLLL ASSSSSS'. 

And I went to bed alone but Barb...that was hilarious!! Gemma is very proud!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Our Gemma is back.......... 


The job is good. My boss is a man. Never met him before yesterday. Was interviewed and had the tour  by an admin manager . But the boss was making sure i could use the database and start doing things and checked on me before i left. He seems like to be a "wants to know what is going on " kind of guy. The others are into team effort. I lke that atmosphere. It was like that when i worked at an unemployment agency.


----------



## yankeepenny

*Hello. My name is Niles and I am just like my namesake. It is all about me me me.......just the way it should be..I am terrified of people, places and things.  Just worship me and we will get along fine.MY mother wanted a cat who loved her. Instead, she got a Cat she bows down to....poor Momma.  *


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

gemma - u were lost, now u r found 

tammy - thanks for 'splaining, i understand now...really i do, not! i  more cuppa coffe & i'll be able to comprehend 

instead of traveling pants we could have a traveling tv 

bet mr bubba'smom liked his easter present ; nothing says happy like a drunk chick 

penny such a funny pic , we know who rules the roost in your house.

butthead must of been a very popular name for kids ; probably works for both sexes.

tracie - pm's on it's way
chasing my tail today, catch y'all later


----------



## ky07

*Dear Father Time ,
Please speed up time for our July trip and as soon as we get there please slow time down to a snails pace or just speed up time so that the kids are all grown and gone or which ever comes first     *


----------



## coastermom

I am not even going to try to ketchup .. 

My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  . 

I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  . 

I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  . 

ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .
> 
> ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .



*Hope you feel better soon cause I know how ya feel  *


----------



## damo

coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .
> 
> ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .



Not fun.  Go back to bed.


----------



## RVGal

You have my sympathy Mary.  I've been there too.  Had all 4 wisdom teeth out when I was 31.  Sleep as much as you can.  Mashed potatoes are a good alternative to baby food when you want something different.  I even put macaroni and cheese in the blender and ate it.

I'm glad to hear you made it home safe Gemma.  DRINK WATER when you drink alcohol.  It'll help the hangover.

I finished my Tahiti pics.

Part 1 is here: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw

Part 2 is here:  http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=0277a2a6.pbw

Sorry for the split, but I'm not paying a fee just so I can put more than 30 pics in one slideshow.


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> *you can pm them to me....I just have a simple AAA discount going. We sre in a pyramid spa suite room  - thanks janet. *



 



> *that is fine - don't worry about it. no the escapee made me pretty upset and
> I really should have taken a nap.....but I didn't....dragging this morning but its BACK TO SCHOOL FOR THE BEANS!!!!       *



Well I really was planning to reply to that earlier because Ally used to have a teddy bear hamster that would get out all the time. We always found him, sometimes several days later. He got out one to many times while we were on vacation & grandpa or us never found him.  I forgot to respond because mom called while I was trying to and it totally slipped my mind. 



GemmaPixie said:


> Wow, don't  I have a sore head!! Haha, dreading seeing the pictures from last night!! It was just 3 of us and we all wore bunny ears but people kept trying to steal them so the other two kept getting really serious if we were walking and taking off their ears screaming 'PROTECT YOUR EARS' while I just burst out laughing everytime and screamed 'HAULLLL ASSSSSS'.
> 
> And I went to bed alone but Barb...that was hilarious!! Gemma is very proud!!



  



yankeepenny said:


> The job is good. My boss is a man. Never met him before yesterday. Was interviewed and had the tour  by an admin manager . But the boss was making sure i could use the database and start doing things and checked on me before i left. He seems like to be a "wants to know what is going on " kind of guy. The others are into team effort. I lke that atmosphere. It was like that when i worked at an unemployment agency.



I am so glad you like your new job & the people there. Looks like it is a great fit. 



yankeepenny said:


> *Hello. My name is Niles and I am just like my namesake. It is all about me me me.......just the way it should be..I am terrified of people, places and things.  Just worship me and we will get along fine.MY mother wanted a cat who loved her. Instead, she got a Cat she bows down to....poor Momma.  *



Kitties do like to rule the roost! 



keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> butthead must of been a very popular name for kids ; probably works for both sexes.
> 
> tracie - pm's on it's way
> chasing my tail today, catch y'all later



My dh's name is butthead. Does that count? My kiddos are great! 

Have you caught your tail yet? I felt that way yesterday. Today I am sitting on it so it doesn't get away again.  



ky07 said:


> *Dear Father Time ,
> Please speed up time for our July trip and as soon as we get there please slow time down to a snails pace or just speed up time so that the kids are all grown and gone or which ever comes first    *



We need to start figuring out what we are going to do for a meet! 



coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .



   I hope you feel better real soon. I ate bread & gravy when I had mine cut out. How about jello, pudding, ice cream, smoothies, protein shakes??



RVGal said:


> I finished my Tahiti pics.
> 
> Part 1 is here: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw
> 
> Part 2 is here:  http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=0277a2a6.pbw
> 
> Sorry for the split, but I'm not paying a fee just so I can put more than 30 pics in one slideshow.



Huh?  I didn't have to pay anything for mine and it was 100 pics. 


Morning everyone!!!!! Have a fabulous day!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Huh?  I didn't have to pay anything for mine and it was 100 pics.



I dunno.  When I was building my slideshow, Photobucket told me I had reached the 30 pic max and did I want to upgrade to Photobucket Pro to add more pics?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're eventually going to slip & give it away soon.* *I'll be patiently waiting for that day. *


Only if I get pulled to the Simpsons.


----------



## Sharon G

Hi guys - I'm still alive and kicking.  

My MIL went back in the hospital last week. I've not been home long enough to get on here and talk. I'm trying to squeeze in a few hours a day at work, and keep up on the laundry etc...

Hopefully she will be going back to the nursing home later this week, so I should be around this weekend.

Hope everyone is well and I miss you all.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I dunno.  When I was building my slideshow, Photobucket told me I had reached the 30 pic max and did I want to upgrade to Photobucket Pro to add more pics?



Very strange. I do not have photobucket pro. Hmmm, is it showing all my pics? I didn't even look at it myself. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Only if I get pulled to the Simpsons.



Are you going to try to meet up with Lawrence, Barb, Todd & Bev (hopefully), & myself this July? 



Sharon G said:


> Hi guys - I'm still alive and kicking.
> 
> My MIL went back in the hospital last week. I've not been home long enough to get on here and talk. I'm trying to squeeze in a few hours a day at work, and keep up on the laundry etc...
> 
> Hopefully she will be going back to the nursing home later this week, so I should be around this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I miss you all.



 I hope your mil gets to go back to the nursing home soon. I've been wondering about you. Try not to over do .


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Well I really was planning to reply to that earlier because Ally used to have a teddy bear hamster that would get out all the time. We always found him, sometimes several days later. He got out one to many times while we were on vacation & grandpa or us never found him.  I forgot to respond because mom called while I was trying to and it totally slipped my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you like your new job & the people there. Looks like it is a great fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitties do like to rule the roost!
> 
> 
> 
> My dh's name is butthead. Does that count? My kiddos are great!
> 
> Have you caught your tail yet? I felt that way yesterday. Today I am sitting on it so it doesn't get away again.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to start figuring out what we are going to do for a meet!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better real soon. I ate bread & gravy when I had mine cut out. How about jello, pudding, ice cream, smoothies, protein shakes??
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I didn't have to pay anything for mine and it was 100 pics.
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!!!!! Have a fabulous day!



*I know *


----------



## tlinus

wow

hear that?

yep - its awfully quiet here......all the kids are in school - just dropped the littlest one off  

he has a field trip tomorrow and has to be in school at 8:40 and won't get done until 2:15 (every Wednesday is 2:15 dismissal)


going to enjoy some quiet time and then throw some laundry in the washer and dryer


----------



## RVGal

You sound lonely Tracie.  I think I need to send you Daniel for the day...


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> You sound lonely Tracie.  I think I need to send you Daniel for the day...



mmmmmmmmm.....nahhhhhhh

I still have the pita dog yapping at the birds and squirrels

after spring break week and all the kids that were in and out and around here, this is one afternoon I am doing the bare minimum


----------



## RVGal

Sigh.

Can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Can't blame a girl for trying.



maybe next time   

oh - and I noticed that I have "that" house on the block. yea, you know the one, the one where all the kids hang out and play. Only took 3 years for all the kiddies to start coming out. Looks like I need to start stocking up on juice pockets and those big jugs of pretzels for snacks.


----------



## RVGal

Interesting...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764913


----------



## RVGal

I am making a casserole tonight out of the leftover turkey.  I haven't decided what else to throw in it yet.  Rice, probably.  I think I have olives from the pre-dinner snacks... so I could go that direction with the flavors.  Or I have green beans... so I could go the basic veggie route.  Hmmmm... decisions, decisions...


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764913



 



What is wrong with people???

They would have had to call the police on ME if I or anyone else in my family had been assaulted.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764913




*I wish I could say that surprises me.    That poor little girl.  

I  think we need to keep this in our subscribed threads for the next time we hear ridiculous stories about the low class people who visit UO.     Sadly, you can find people acting badly anywhere.     Kids shouldn't have to live that way. *


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Dear Father Time ,*
> *Please speed up time for our July trip and as soon as we get there please slow time down to a snails pace or just speed up time so that the kids are all grown and gone or which ever comes first    *


a worthy request if i ever heard one 


coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .
> 
> ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .


 
sorry to hear

tricia - i made turkey soup, always a good choice in our house. off to see your pics

sharon - hang in there!

need to go pick up boy @ tennis practice...his phone is supposedly going to be delivered to local bus garage by sub-contractor tomorrow.  He was sweating it out, knew he'd be on the hook to buy a replacement (didn't even have to put it into words)...me being a mean mom & all


----------



## damo

And the sad thing is that the stories just continue.  I'm glad I've never seen anything at Disney or Universal or any amusement park for that matter.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> I am making a casserole tonight out of the leftover turkey.  I haven't decided what else to throw in it yet.  Rice, probably.  I think I have olives from the pre-dinner snacks... so I could go that direction with the flavors.  Or I have green beans... so I could go the basic veggie route.  Hmmmm... decisions, decisions...



*Thrown together leftovers often make the best meals.    I love cooking that way.   Enjoy!*






KStarfish82 said:


> What is wrong with people???
> 
> They would have had to call the police on ME if I or anyone else in my family had been assaulted.



*I couldn't help but wonder where all the other men were.    Surely, there was more men there than the poor guy who got beat up.     Kudos to him for caring.*


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> You have my sympathy Mary. I've been there too. Had all 4 wisdom teeth out when I was 31. Sleep as much as you can. Mashed potatoes are a good alternative to baby food when you want something different. I even put macaroni and cheese in the blender and ate it.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you made it home safe Gemma. DRINK WATER when you drink alcohol. It'll help the hangover.
> 
> I finished my Tahiti pics.
> 
> Part 1 is here: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw
> 
> Part 2 is here: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=0277a2a6.pbw
> 
> Sorry for the split, but I'm not paying a fee just so I can put more than 30 pics in one slideshow.


*Fantastic! *

3 questions:

1)  what port did the cruise sail from?

2)  how did you hop up in the porthole 

3)  what's the story behind the receipt for the booze? inquiring minds & all that jazz

i haven't tried the slideshow feature yet, thanks for pointing out you could only put so many before fees kicked in 

def. out the door, bbl


----------



## ky07

*That story is so sad for the little girl but goes to show ya its not only Universal that gets the drunks and that guy deserves everything he gets for putting the child thru that and I would never subject my kids to that  *


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> *Fantastic! *
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> 1)  what port did the cruise sail from?
> 
> 2)  how did you hop up in the porthole
> 
> 3)  what's the story behind the receipt for the booze? inquiring minds & all that jazz
> 
> i haven't tried the slideshow feature yet, thanks for pointing out you could only put so many before fees kicked in
> 
> def. out the door, bbl



1)  We flew to Los Angeles, where a chartered Hawaiian Airlines flight took us to Papeete, Tahiti, French Polynesia.  We boarded the ship in Papeete and sailed to Moorea, Huahine, Raiatea, Tahaa, Bora Bora, and back to Tahiti.

2) There was a recessed bay window type seat, then the porthole.  We used it for storage for most of the cruise, but I hopped up there when we first got our cabin.  We thought we would have an inside cabin and were very surprised to find the porthole.  I think the picture looks like I'm sitting on the toilet.   

3)  The receipt is a reminder of Brad making me hike into Papeete for supplies.  We walked quite a distance to shop for Cokes, water, tea, and wine.  I smuggled in my own rum in our checked baggage.


----------



## wwessing

Hey, ya'll!  Still have to start supper, homework and find time for tanning.  

No way to catch up. . .sorry  

Hope everyone and family is healthy and not facing anymore snow!  We had a snowstorm on Easter. . .it was crazy.  I got pics, but have to find time to post. . . my dd's were riding their 4 wheelers in the snow  

Back later if I can get some time to myself.

 to you all


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764913





I saw this last nite and forgot to mention it. amazing. 
just awfull.


----------



## yankeepenny

we are getting 2 inches of snow/sleet for the morning commute and maybe a good storm on saturday.

come on mother nature- bring on spring.


----------



## yankeepenny

if you have not picked a team, ANY team, for baseball, do so now-we gots a motley crew of braves, red sox, reds, tigers, phillies, pirates, mets, yankees, cardinals and blue jays.

 

do not be afraid. if you want the basement dwellers, it is okay.


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> if you have not picked a team, ANY team, for baseball, do so now-we gots a motley crew of braves, red sox, reds, tigers, phillies, pirates, mets, yankees, cardinals and blue jays.
> 
> 
> 
> do not be afraid. if you want the basement dwellers, it is okay.


----------



## yankeepenny

this week's race is at Martinsville. 2:15 Eastern Time. Sunday


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> this week's race is at Martinsville. 2:15 Eastern Time. Sunday



*Now I have seen it all Penny smileys doing the wave    *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*So, who has a pui manual I can borrow?   You guys crack me up, especially when I get lucky & can figure out what you're saying.*  





loribell said:


> Well Tammie they probably don't move their practice out here because we are a little bitty community of about 7000 people. They are in Norman with the University of Oklahoma, 2 of Oklahoma's biggest high schools plus many other high schools within 20 minutes. But that is just my guess.



*Makes sense!   It's a shame you have to drive so far though.     I grew up in small town NC, so I know exactly what that's like. *





tlinus said:


> *you can pm them to me....I just have a simple AAA discount going. We sre in a pyramid spa suite room  - thanks janet. *



*Hubby gets a promotion, & all of a sudden their spa suite people.    Before you know it, Tracie's gonna be too good to talk to us poor people.*  





j/k  







yankeepenny said:


> The job is good. My boss is a man. Never met him before yesterday. Was interviewed and had the tour  by an admin manager . But the boss was making sure i could use the database and start doing things and checked on me before i left. He seems like to be a "wants to know what is going on " kind of guy. The others are into team effort. I lke that atmosphere. It was like that when i worked at an unemployment agency.



*I'm glad you liked it.   And yes, you can tell that Niles has his mommy right where he wants here. *





keishashadow said:


> tammy - thanks for 'splaining, i understand now...really i do, not! i  more cuppa coffe & i'll be able to comprehend



*How ya doin' with the coffee?   Got it figure out yet?*





ky07 said:


> Dear Father Time ,
> Please speed up time for our July trip and as soon as we get there please slow time down to a snails pace or *just speed up time so that the kids are all grown and gone or which ever comes first  *



*Sorry, you're stuck with them a few more years.     Now that we've established that, ya wanna 3rd one?    Since you're stuck with yours, what's one more?*


----------



## damo

Believe me, you will miss them dearly!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .
> 
> ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .



*Sorry, you feel so bad.     I still have my wisdom teeth, so I can't relate.    I'm sure it has to hurt.     How ya doing with the baby food?    I think I'd lose a lot of weight, if that was all I could eat.    Hope ya feel better tomorrow.*  





RVGal said:


> You have my sympathy Mary.  I've been there too.  Had all 4 wisdom teeth out when I was 31.  Sleep as much as you can.  Mashed potatoes are a good alternative to baby food when you want something different.  I even put macaroni and cheese in the blender and ate it.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you made it home safe Gemma.  DRINK WATER when you drink alcohol.  It'll help the hangover.
> 
> I finished my Tahiti pics.
> 
> Part 1 is here: http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=563f23f2.pbw
> 
> Part 2 is here:  http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff248/MooMonsters/Tahiti/?action=view&current=0277a2a6.pbw
> 
> Sorry for the split, but I'm not paying a fee just so I can put more than 30 pics in one slideshow.



*Your pics are awesome.    They make me want to take that cruise even more.     I'll have to show them to my DH. *





Sharon G said:


> Hi guys - I'm still alive and kicking.



*Good to hear.     I feel for you & your MIL.    By the time they have to go to a nursing home, they're usually in & out of the hospital often.     It's hard on everyone.    Here's a hug for both of you.     I hope she improves quickly.  *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> his phone is supposedly going to be delivered to local bus garage by sub-contractor tomorrow.  He was sweating it out, knew he'd be on the hook to buy a replacement (didn't even have to put it into words)...me being a mean mom & all



*I'm glad he found it.*  





yankeepenny said:


> if you have not picked a team, ANY team, for baseball, do so now-we gots a motley crew of braves, red sox, reds, tigers, phillies, pirates, mets, yankees, cardinals and blue jays.
> 
> 
> 
> do not be afraid. if you want the basement dwellers, it is okay.



*You keep forgetting my Devil Rays.   I know they're bad, but they do exist. * 





yankeepenny said:


> this week's race is at Martinsville. 2:15 Eastern Time. Sunday



*I used to love going to that race.    We stayed in the same hotel that the drivers & media stayed in.     You'd see them out everywhere, even hanging out in the lobby talking to people.    We were always passing someone going in & out of our room.    

I remember one of you saying they didn't like short tracks.     When I used to go to races, I was the exact opposite.    I loved short tracks.     North Wilkesboro was my favorite track, followed closely by Martinsville.   To bad they no longer race @ NW. *





damo said:


> Believe me, you will miss them dearly!



*I'm already dreading Kenny going off to college, but sometimes.........*


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> *So, who has a pui manual I can borrow?   You guys crack me up, especially when I get lucky & can figure out what you're saying.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes sense!   It's a shame you have to drive so far though.     I grew up in small town NC, so I know exactly what that's like. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hubby gets a promotion, & all of a sudden their spa suite people.    Before you know it, Tracie's gonna be too good to talk to us poor people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm glad you liked it.   And yes, you can tell that Niles has his mommy right where he wants here. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How ya doin' with the coffee?   Got it figure out yet?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, you're stuck with them a few more years.     Now that we've established that, ya wanna 3rd one?    Since you're stuck with yours, what's one more?*



*Nope don't want a 3rd one cause oldest is almost 17 and wants to go to collage but his report card came in today and told him your not going to be able to go with c , d's and a F and can't get that thru his head  *


----------



## loribell

Tammie I want to stay at the hotel with the Racers dudes! Specially my Jeffy! And Jimmy! Oh heck there's a bunch of em! 


Lawrence sorry to hear about Casey report card. Kids just don't listen.

Janet - Glad butthead found his phone.


----------



## loribell

Oh that story about the fight at the Poly was awful. I have heard of them happening much worse at one of the All Stars. So sad.\

And there is that whole fight incident at the Tea Cups.


----------



## GemmaPixie

The fight story was horrible. People save and spend so much at Disney and then wreck it, not only for themselves but for others around them! It's a disgrace and I hope legal action it taken!


----------



## keishashadow

taping Idol, watching Legend w/Will Smith; it's different/creepy

dh got his transfer @ work , not sure if he starts next week or not until he tracks down the dept head. he's excited, so i am too (not really, scares the crap outta me to think of him back working in the melt furnace, i shall keep my yap shut for once).

tricia - really sounds like a trip of a lifetime 

lori - butthead still laying low to escape the lingering wrath of mom 

mary - what tammy said reminded me, back in the dark ages when i had 4 impacted wisdom teeth pulled; an oral surgeon did it in the hospital - overnight stay & everything .  Now, they slice & dice you, pat you on the head & say "see ya, wouldn't want to be ya" 

catch yinz tomorrow


----------



## yankeepenny

yankeepenny said:


> if you have not picked a team, ANY team, for baseball, do so now-we gots a motley crew of braves, red sox, reds, tigers, phillies, pirates, mets, yankees, cardinals and blue jays.
> 
> 
> 
> do not be afraid. if you want the basement dwellers, it is okay.




*speaking of basement dwellers.....add Tampa Bay.
anyone want KC or the Baltimore?????????????
*


----------



## yankeepenny

so....didn't Tricia take two trips and both times got a bonus gift 9 months later???????

when is her next trip???????????????????


----------



## yankeepenny

keep forgetting to tell you. found this out friday and here it is almost wednesday and I am just spilling.....

*I am now working with several dis freaks! two are going this summer and i think a third is planning....... imagine that????????????  the last place had a few too.,........* 

Its a small world after all...................


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear housemother Mac, 
The house is clean, beds made and carpets vaccumed. We even scrubbed toilets and washed the kitchen floor. Ignore the glares and stares from the neighbors. No one is in jail. All present and accounted for. 
Hope you had a great trip. Did you remember souvies?

Love,
SAN 3 housemembers


----------



## yankeepenny

Brab????????????????/

where are UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## tlinus

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hubby gets a promotion, & all of a sudden their spa suite people.    Before you know it, Tracie's gonna be too good to talk to us poor people.*



nahhhhhhhh - we are just down to earth peeps - the spa suite is just because we aren't paying for it   and with Janet's help  got it cheaper then we had it booked


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> Dear housemother Mac,
> The house is clean, beds made and carpets vaccumed. We even scrubbed toilets and washed the kitchen floor. Ignore the glares and stares from the neighbors. No one is in jail. All present and accounted for.
> Hope you had a great trip. Did you remember souvies?
> 
> Love,
> SAN 3 housemembers



yup - we were VERY VERY good


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> Brab????????????????/
> 
> where are UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?






sorry....busy day  



tlinus said:


> yup - we were VERY VERY good



speak for yourself  

Mac....she's lyin'...she was toasted but was too chicken to pui


----------



## bubba's mom

GemmaPixie said:


> And I went to bed alone but Barb...that was hilarious!! Gemma is very proud!!



  thank you....i learned from the best


----------



## bubba's mom

CONGRATS JANET!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















11K Baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> taping Idol, *watching Legend *w/Will Smith; it's different/creepy


 
  we saw it too.....thought it was sad  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> dh got his transfer @ work



 



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> lori - butthead still laying low to escape the lingering wrath of mom


----------



## Akdar

I think I'm a little late for picking a baseball team, but I'll take Oakland!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Wednesday!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning!


----------



## tlinus

*Morning Homies!!!!!

It's hump day again!!!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> Dear housemother Mac,
> The house is clean, beds made and carpets vaccumed. We even scrubbed toilets and washed the kitchen floor. Ignore the glares and stares from the neighbors. No one is in jail. All present and accounted for.
> Hope you had a great trip. Did you remember souvies?
> 
> Love,
> SAN 3 housemembers


 



did you remember to get rid of the empty kegs?



tlinus said:


> nahhhhhhhh - we are just down to earth peeps - the spa suite is just because we aren't paying for it  and with Janet's help got it cheaper then we had it booked


 
OBC trip planner strikes again 



bubba's mom said:


> we saw it too.....thought it was sad


 
there's an alternate ending out there somewhere, blockbuster sent us the standard one...i'm thinking the other guys were in the compound at the end.  Probably mentioned before, it's a remake of sorts of old BW Vincent Price flick The Last Man of Earth - way scarier imo.  Think Mr. Smith's version could've been improved greatly by better editing 

ps i didn't even notice the 11K , my head's been in the Easter baskets too much lately 

A wonderful day to all


----------



## yankeepenny

hurry up and pick a  team - baseball kicks off sunday nite
with The exception of the Oak-Bos Japan special


we got
ATL
BOS
CIN 
DET 
PHI 
PIT
NYM
NYY
STL
TOR
TB
OAK


----------



## yankeepenny

Akdar said:


> I think I'm a little late for picking a baseball team, but I'll take Oakland!





YOU ARE IN!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *Morning Homies!!!!!
> 
> It's hump day again!!!!!*



 not that it means anything to someone who works 6 days a week  



keishashadow said:


> did you remember to get rid of the empty kegs?



 




			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> there's an alternate ending out there somewhere, blockbuster sent us the standard one...i'm thinking the other guys were in the compound at the end.  l



  i did see the ending where the gal and kid make it north to a compound full of people with the cure/vaccination..... what ending did you see?

Gotta run everyone....have a good humpin' today


----------



## coastermom

Hey all ....

Was feeling better then I went to bed last night and well my DS came in in the middle of the night and hit my face  I think I really saw stars . 
So it was an unrestful night . I am doing better with the baby food . I am only eating it in the morning . I had some egg salad and a small amount of pasta last night . still not allowed  So I will have to wait awhile for that movie and popcorn night . 

I saw the post on the fight at WDW so I guess it happens everywhere . Not a fight but  Last year when we were at WDW my DD said that it was the happiest place on earth and reminded us of that everytime she saw a small child crying and believe me there were many of them . 


Off to  and get a nap in . Hope to be back later .


----------



## keishashadow

barb - that's the one i saw too, will have to search out online what the other one is

mary - psst ice cream & cheesecake .  i've been avoiding reading the thread re the fight @ WDW.  I get distressed when i watch parents lose it @ Disney/meltdowns where the kids are targets; usually accompanied by "....you're ruining our vacation..." where's the magic in that?


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> barb - that's the one i saw too, will have to search out online what the other one is
> 
> mary - psst ice cream & cheesecake .  i've been avoiding reading the thread re the fight @ WDW.  I get distressed when i watch parents lose it @ Disney/*meltdowns where the kids are targets; usually accompanied by "....you're ruining our vacation..." where's the magic in that*?



That is why I drink a few in the parks.....keep it on an even keel and the kids are no problem (at least to me - they may annoy others though)


----------



## tlinus

*Tooting my own horn here.....

I just turned to counter to......... 


2000!!!! *


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> *Tooting my own horn here.....
> 
> I just turned to counter to.........
> 
> 
> 2000!!!! *




Congrats and good morning!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good Morning Everyone!!  

And Happy Hump Day! 

Barb: I am right along with you, nothing to really celebrate when you're working a 6 day week!  

Keisha and Barb: The Easter Bunny brought my brother I Am Legend on DVD and he got the Special 2-disc version!!  He says that the other DVD has the alternate ending on it ...I've only personally seen the first one so far (eh, imo)

Tlinus: Congrats on making 2000!!!    I think I've got a long way to go til I can say that!!


----------



## yankeepenny

yeah for all the milestone posts.........


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> lori - butthead still laying low to escape the lingering wrath of mom



Oh the wrath of mom. It is much worse than the wrath of Kahn. At least he is smart enough to avoid you for a while. 



yankeepenny said:


> so....didn't Tricia take two trips and both times got a bonus gift 9 months later???????
> 
> when is her next trip???????????????????



Mac will be so thrilled that she gets to plan a baby shower after October!!!!!



yankeepenny said:


> keep forgetting to tell you. found this out friday and here it is almost wednesday and I am just spilling.....
> 
> *I am now working with several dis freaks! two are going this summer and i think a third is planning....... imagine that????????????  the last place had a few too.,........*
> 
> Its a small world after all...................



Hopefully they aren't any of those wacko Disney can do no wrong disser's. And now that stupid song is stuck in my head.  



tlinus said:


> nahhhhhhhh - we are just down to earth peeps - the spa suite is just because we aren't paying for it   and with Janet's help  got it cheaper then we had it booked



   



Akdar said:


> I think I'm a little late for picking a baseball team, but I'll take Oakland!



Now that is a surprise! 



keishashadow said:


> [
> 
> ps i didn't even notice the 11K , my head's been in the Easter baskets too much lately
> 
> A wonderful day to all



   Wow you are a yakker! 



bubba's mom said:


> not that it means anything to someone who works 6 days a week
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



 Just think of all that vacation money! 



coastermom said:


> Hey all ....
> 
> Was feeling better then I went to bed last night and well my DS came in in the middle of the night and hit my face  I think I really saw stars .
> So it was an unrestful night . I am doing better with the baby food . I am only eating it in the morning . I had some egg salad and a small amount of pasta last night . still not allowed  So I will have to wait awhile for that movie and popcorn night .



 Ouch! Feel better!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> mary - psst ice cream & cheesecake .  i've been avoiding reading the thread re the fight @ WDW.  I get distressed when i watch parents lose it @ Disney/meltdowns where the kids are targets; usually accompanied by "....you're ruining our vacation..." where's the magic in that?



I try to avoid those people at all cost. It is so sad to watch kids forced in to riding something they don't want to ride. Also tends to be very loud for the rest of the people stuck on the ride with the child that does not want to be on it. I will never forget that poor little boy that was forced to ride TOT that we got to ride in front of. He was scared to death. He just kept screaming and crying "God please don't let me die". Heard him apologize for wetting his pants (he was that scared) to his jerk of a dad that forced him to ride it. I so wanted to give that guy a piece of my mind.  



tlinus said:


> That is why I drink a few in the parks.....keep it on an even keel and the kids are no problem (at least to me - they may annoy others though)



   



tlinus said:


> *Tooting my own horn here.....
> 
> I just turned to counter to.........
> 
> 
> 2000!!!! *




   Way to go Tracie! You can yak too! 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> And Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Barb: I am right along with you, nothing to really celebrate when you're working a 6 day week!
> 
> Keisha and Barb: The Easter Bunny brought my brother I Am Legend on DVD and he got the Special 2-disc version!!  He says that the other DVD has the alternate ending on it ...I've only personally seen the first one so far (eh, imo)
> 
> Tlinus: Congrats on making 2000!!!    I think I've got a long way to go til I can say that!!



You will have to watch the other ending and let Barb & Janet know what it is. 

And  to you too for having to work a 6  day week. 

Being with this group will get you yakking!


----------



## loribell

Morning Peeps! Maddie spent the night last night. She & I will go in to the city so she can have lunch with her momma. Then I have to take Mikey to PT this afternoon. Gonna be on the road a lot today. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tlinus

check this out

www.thesimpsonsride.com


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Nope don't want a 3rd one cause oldest is almost 17 and wants to go to collage but his report card came in today and told him your not going to be able to go with c , d's and a F and can't get that thru his head  *



*When you figure out how to get him to listen, please let me know.    Don't ya just love the teen years?     Why can't they stay preschool age forever?*  





loribell said:


> Tammie I want to stay at the hotel with the Racers dudes! Specially my Jeffy! And Jimmy! Oh heck there's a bunch of em!



*The races I attended were pre Jeff Gordon days.   (I'm guessing that's who Jeffy is.)     We stayed at the same hotel as the racers in North Wilkesboro too.     It can be an eye opening experience.     You learn which racers are genuinely nice, & which aren't.    I switched favorite races, because of that.    My fav was Darrell Waltrip, until I realized he wasn't very friendly to the fans.   He would park outside his room & run in as fast as he could.    I then started pulling for Rusty Wallace.    He was the nicest one by far.    He was always in public areas talking racing to someone.    *





yankeepenny said:


> *speaking of basement dwellers.....add Tampa Bay.
> anyone want KC or the Baltimore?????????????
> *



*Now that's just mean.*  





yankeepenny said:


> keep forgetting to tell you. found this out friday and here it is almost wednesday and I am just spilling.....
> 
> *I am now working with several dis freaks! two are going this summer and i think a third is planning....... imagine that????????????  the last place had a few too.,........*
> 
> Its a small world after all...................



*Cool!   There's nothing like working with people of like minds.*  



yankeepenny said:


> Dear housemother Mac,
> The house is clean, beds made and carpets vaccumed. We even scrubbed toilets and washed the kitchen floor. Ignore the glares and stares from the neighbors. No one is in jail. All present and accounted for.
> Hope you had a great trip. Did you remember souvies?
> 
> Love,
> SAN 3 housemembers



*Thanks for making my bed.   I'll get yours next time.    You can keep cleaning the toilets.    I don't want to do that. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> nahhhhhhhh - we are just down to earth peeps - the spa suite is just because we aren't paying for it   and with Janet's help  got it cheaper then we had it booked



*Maybe, they'll pay for some of your food to make up for the money you saved them. *





coastermom said:


> Hey all ....
> 
> Was feeling better then I went to bed last night and well my DS came in in the middle of the night and hit my face  I think I really saw stars .
> So it was an unrestful night . I am doing better with the baby food . I am only eating it in the morning . I had some egg salad and a small amount of pasta last night . still not allowed  So I will have to wait awhile for that movie and popcorn night .
> 
> I saw the post on the fight at WDW so I guess it happens everywhere . Not a fight but  *Last year when we were at WDW my DD said that it was the happiest place on earth and reminded us of that everytime she saw a small child crying and believe me there were many of them .*
> 
> 
> Off to  and get a nap in . Hope to be back later .



*Ya think she was trying to tell you something?     Hope you enjoyed your nap & woke up feeling better. * 





keishashadow said:


> .  i've been avoiding reading the thread re the fight @ WDW.  I get distressed when i watch parents lose it @ Disney/meltdowns where the kids are targets; usually accompanied by "....you're ruining our vacation..." where's the magic in that?



*Unfortunately, that's what commando style touring will do to you. *





bubba's mom said:


> CONGRATS JANET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11K Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





tlinus said:


> *Tooting my own horn here.....
> 
> I just turned to counter to.........
> 
> 
> 2000!!!! *



*Congrats, Janet & Tracie!!! * 





tlinus said:


> check this out
> 
> www.thesimpsonsride.com



*Thanks for the link.     I'm looking forward to riding it, & really hope it's more smooth, & less nausea inducing, than BTTF.*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> Are you going to try to meet up with Lawrence, Barb, Todd & Bev (hopefully), & myself this July?


That could be arranged.


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> check this out
> 
> www.thesimpsonsride.com


 
thanks, magic 8 ball said nope for me lol

just around the corner & under the tree 

beautiful day here, even got the suv washed; soon off to tennis match...it may be spring afterall


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> That could be arranged.



Great! We will have to find out what is good for everyone. I am arriving on the 9th or 10th. 



keishashadow said:


> thanks, magic 8 ball said nope for me lol
> 
> just around the corner & under the tree
> 
> beautiful day here, even got the suv washed; soon off to tennis match...it may be spring afterall



It is in the 80's here today. To hot for pants, need to pull out the shorts. The horror of those extra white legs! 


By the way, I think Alison has been eaten by her tanning bed! Anyone else noticed she has not posted since dh was getting the electric hooked up? I might ought to go out on a search for her, and use the tanning bed for those extra white legs while I'm there.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry, been MIA. I was hoping to be here a little more this week as my kids are on spring break. But I have been busy. 
Chrissy had the stomach flu Monday late afternoon and into yesterday, so lots of clean-up after her and washing vomit and stuff off of her clothes sheets, etc. She is doing much better today. Sorry, TMI on all that.
I was feeling ok this morning, but now my stomach is hurting now. I finally took the kids out today and had to run a couple of errands, as today was a nice day(about 50 degrees out). Picked up McDonald's for lunch for the kids.

Hope everyone had a good Easter. We went to Easter church service on Saturday. On Sunday, the kids ransacked their Easter baskets early. Then we went to visit my grandma in the nursing home. Also visited my parents and helped bring up a tv that was in their basement and brought it up and set it up for them in their living room. Then we went home and made Easter dinner for ourselves.

DH has been working all this week so far. He also had to work on Good Friday. 
I can't seem to catch-up on everyone. Please forgive me  

I see Coastermom, you had your wisdom teeth pulled  
Hope you feel better soon!   

Oh, I found out the plane vouchers I won, the round-trip flights go from my airport(Chicago- O'Hare) to St. Petersburg, FL. They don't fly into Orlando at all  I thought they did fly into Orlando, but I called the airlines promoter and they said the nearest destination to Orlando would be St. Pete's. 
So I guess I'll have to book a rental car for us to go back and forth from St. Pete to Orlando and vice-versa.

Does anyone know how long the drive is from St. Pete to WDW/UO?

Haven't booked vacation yet, but hope to soon. 

Also, can anyone mail me that book that is about UO? I can't remember the name of the book or the author. If no one is using their UO book, I would love a copy of the book mailed to me, if anyone is interested in giving up thier book for a few months. And then I can mail the book back when we are done with it. Just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## loribell

Hi guys. I just got in and checked my emails. I got one from Tricia early today and did not see it until now. Thought you all should know. 



Joshua had another seizure this morning.  About 7 am, we had just woken him up for the day and he was about to take his first pill.  He went statue still, eyes dragged off to the left, then drool... he didn't start convulsing for a few minutes, but he did.  EMTs arrived in about 4 mins and administered Vicodan nasally.

He vomited shortly after the seizure ended.  He is very lethargic still.  He can't use his right arm or talk yet.  We are leaving for Scottish Rite Children's Hospital.

Pray for him.  I'll check in when I can.  Tell everyone on the SAN thread what's going on and that I love them.

Tricia

So everyone pray for our boy & his momma. I will let you know when I hear something else. 

Tricia we love you!


----------



## yankeepenny

Please, God, take care of Josh and his family.


----------



## loribell

Rose - Sorry about Chrissy's flu and all the mess you got to clean up. I hope you aren't coming down with it. I hope you all get to enjoy spring break a little. 

The newest Universal book I have is from 2004. You are welcome to it if you want but maybe someone will offer a much newer one. Don't know how far St. Pete is. Sorry.


----------



## roseprincess

Joshua and Tricia are definitely in my prayers   
I do pray Joshua makes a full recovery  
Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## ky07

*Prayers and  for Tricia and hope everything goes ok cause its awful when one of your kids are that sick. *


----------



## loribell

I will let you all know anything when I know it.


----------



## wwessing

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Sorry, been MIA. I was hoping to be here a little more this week as my kids are on spring break. But I have been busy.
> Chrissy had the stomach flu Monday late afternoon and into yesterday, so lots of clean-up after her and washing vomit and stuff off of her clothes sheets, etc. She is doing much better today. Sorry, TMI on all that.
> I was feeling ok this morning, but now my stomach is hurting now. I finally took the kids out today and had to run a couple of errands, as today was a nice day(about 50 degrees out). Picked up McDonald's for lunch for the kids.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Easter. We went to Easter church service on Saturday. On Sunday, the kids ransacked their Easter baskets early. Then we went to visit my grandma in the nursing home. Also visited my parents and helped bring up a tv that was in their basement and brought it up and set it up for them in their living room. Then we went home and made Easter dinner for ourselves.
> 
> DH has been working all this week so far. He also had to work on Good Friday.
> I can't seem to catch-up on everyone. Please forgive me
> 
> I see Coastermom, you had your wisdom teeth pulled
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Oh, I found out the plane vouchers I won, the round-trip flights go from my airport(Chicago- O'Hare) to St. Petersburg, FL. They don't fly into Orlando at all  I thought they did fly into Orlando, but I called the airlines promoter and they said the nearest destination to Orlando would be St. Pete's.
> So I guess I'll have to book a rental car for us to go back and forth from St. Pete to Orlando and vice-versa.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the drive is from St. Pete to WDW/UO?
> 
> Haven't booked vacation yet, but hope to soon.
> 
> Also, can anyone mail me that book that is about UO? I can't remember the name of the book or the author. If no one is using their UO book, I would love a copy of the book mailed to me, if anyone is interested in giving up thier book for a few months. And then I can mail the book back when we are done with it. Just PM me. Thanks!



I've been mia myself.  I pm'd you.


----------



## wwessing

loribell said:


> Hi guys. I just got in and checked my emails. I got one from Tricia early today and did not see it until now. Thought you all should know.
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua had another seizure this morning.  About 7 am, we had just woken him up for the day and he was about to take his first pill.  He went statue still, eyes dragged off to the left, then drool... he didn't start convulsing for a few minutes, but he did.  EMTs arrived in about 4 mins and administered Vicodan nasally.
> 
> He vomited shortly after the seizure ended.  He is very lethargic still.  He can't use his right arm or talk yet.  We are leaving for Scottish Rite Children's Hospital.
> 
> Pray for him.  I'll check in when I can.  Tell everyone on the SAN thread what's going on and that I love them.
> 
> Tricia
> 
> So everyone pray for our boy & his momma. I will let you know when I hear something else.
> 
> Tricia we love you!



Something told me to take a minute to check in this evening. . . now I know why.  

Tricia - Please know Joshua and your family will stay in my prayers.


----------



## keishashadow

darn it!  poor baby ; hang in there tricia! 

wendy tampa airport was only 1 hour drive (easy) from Universal; St. Pete's is across the bay...i'm thinking another 1/2 hour...Tammy would know for sure-resident expert   with the price of airline tix going thru the roof, still a deal!  Kelly Monaghan is the author of the great U book ever , new edition is out; worth it's weight in gold.

rose - stomach flu stinks, be well

i miss mac


----------



## coastermom

Tricia we will keep you in our prayers . I hope he is ok , having a sick child is the worst feeling ever .  

Rose I hope you are not getting  too. I am feeling a little better it comes and goes . I think i just need the rest but as usual there is no rest for the mommy . My face is now a nice black and blue color and well it looks as if I got into a really good fist fight . 
I don't know how far St Pete is from Orlando but I hope it is not too far that the tickets aren't really worth it . Depends on how much the rental car is and if GAS goes to $4 a gallon like they were talking about this morning . It is really  to think of $4 a gallon with a mini van that is almost $70 to fill it up .  

Gotta run and study spelling with my DS and then off to bed with him . I may get back tonight if not I will Ck in in the morning .


----------



## wwessing

keishashadow said:


> darn it!  poor baby ; hang in there tricia!
> 
> *wendy tampa airport was only 1 hour drive (easy) from Universal; St. Pete's is across the bay...i'm thinking another 1/2 hour...Tammy would know for sure-resident expert   with the price of airline tix going thru the roof, still a deal!  Kelly Monaghan is the author of the great U book ever , new edition is out; worth it's weight in gold.*
> rose - stomach flu stinks, be well
> 
> i miss mac



I think this is for Rose as well. . .


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> That could be arranged.



 



loribell said:


> Great! We will have to find out what is good for everyone. I am arriving on the 9th or 10th.



we return on the 9th, but not sure what time   ...so, I say bag the 9th...shoot for 10th or later... 




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> It is in the 80's here today. *To hot for pants, need to pull out the shorts.* The horror of those extra white legs!



you KNOW i luv ya...but I haveta: 





			
				loribell said:
			
		

> By the way, I think Alison has been eaten by her tanning bed! Anyone else noticed she has not posted since dh was getting the electric hooked up? I might ought to go out on a search for her, and use the tanning bed for those extra white legs while I'm there.



i emailed her yesterday or the day before and told her if we don't hear from her, we were sending you to take apart her tanning booth...as we thought she was sealed in it!  



wwessing said:


> Something told me to take a minute to check in this evening. . . now I know why.



 ain't it funny how things work that way???  



keishashadow said:


> i miss mac



i think we all do....  



coastermom said:


> My face is now a nice black and blue color and well it looks as if I got into a really good fist fight .



make sure you brag that you won


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> barb - that's the one i saw too, will have to search out online what the other one is



DH guesses there are no other people  



tlinus said:


> *Tooting my own horn here.....
> 
> I just turned to counter to.........
> 
> 
> 2000!!!! *














CONGRATULATIONS TRACIE!!!!

she can yak with the best of 'em!!!​


loribell said:


> Mac will be so thrilled that she gets to plan a baby shower after October!!!!!



...in damo's house  




loribell said:


> Morning Peeps! Maddie spent the night last night. She & I will go in to the city so she can have lunch with her momma. Then I have to take Mikey to PT this afternoon. Gonna be on the road a lot today.



And how was PT and lunch w/ lil princess?  



tlinus said:


> check this out
> 
> www.thesimpsonsride.com



haveta wait till i get on my laptop...using DH's computer (while he's at hockey) and he's burning something slowing everything down


----------



## damo

Prayers sent for Josh.  Sooooo scary.


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> I think I'm a little late for picking a baseball team, but I'll take Oakland!



better late than never  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I wish I could say that surprises me.    That poor little girl.
> 
> I  think we need to keep this in our subscribed threads for the next time we hear ridiculous stories about the low class people who visit UO.     Sadly, you can find people acting badly anywhere.     Kids shouldn't have to live that way. *



Moreso to remind them that whatever they see negative at UO CAN and DOES happy in the land of pixiedust


----------



## bubba's mom

Sharon G said:


> Hi guys - I'm still alive and kicking.



Good to hear from ya Sharon....hope MIL goes back "home" soon..... Hang in there!  How's the house going??  Any lookers? 



tlinus said:


> oh - and I noticed that I have "that" house on the block. yea, you know the one, the one where all the kids hang out and play.



You have the "Kool-Aid" house ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yankeepenny said:


> *Hello. My name is Niles and I am just like my namesake. It is all about me me me....... *



Penny...he is a beautiful cat...really....how old is he anyway?  Makes me think about getting another kitty  ..... 



loribell said:


> Mikey's first therapy appointment went well.




So this phys. therapist sounds like she knows what she's talking about...that's good.  Hopefully she can whip his shoulder into shape and not have to worry about surgery.  AND, YOU seem to like her, which, of course, makes a big difference too


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Tricia, I'm so sorry to hear Joshua is having a hard time.    My heart breaks for both of you.     You'll definitely be in my prayers.    Give him our love & know that we love you too.  

Lori, thanks for letting us know about Joshua, & keeping us updated. 

Rose, as Janet said, it should take you about 1 & 1/2 hrs.    Naturally, in a city this size there's always a traffic disclaimer.     If you hit rush hour, your commute could double.      Try to plan your drive after 9am & before 3pm.     My niece flew into PIE (St. Pete Airport), when she came for spring break.    She got a really good rate on a convertible rental car at the airport.   Hopefully, you'll be able to find a great rate, if you don't have to be styling. *


----------



## bubba's mom

**Just heard from Tricia:


Joshua is doing well.  We are home from the hospital.  He regained his speech pattern after about an hour.  His right arm is pretty much back to normal.  They ran a bunch of tests and monitored him at Scottish Rite.  Turns out, he has obviously had a growth spurt in the past month and his meds weren't keeping up.  The Dilantin level in his blood should be in the 10 to 20 range.  His was 7.  So, they gave him a booster of Dilantin and upped his dosage.

I have to call the ped neurologist in the morning to schedule a follow up appointment.  They may accelerate his switch to Topamax and up the final target dosage.

I've gotta run, but I just wanted everyone to know the latest.

Tricia


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> **Just heard from Tricia:
> 
> 
> Joshua is doing well.  We are home from the hospital.  He regained his speech pattern after about an hour.  His right arm is pretty much back to normal.  They ran a bunch of tests and monitored him at Scottish Rite.  Turns out, he has obviously had a growth spurt in the past month and his meds weren't keeping up.  The Dilantin level in his blood should be in the 10 to 20 range.  His was 7.  So, they gave him a booster of Dilantin and upped his dosage.
> 
> I have to call the ped neurologist in the morning to schedule a follow up appointment.  They may accelerate his switch to Topamax and up the final target dosage.
> 
> I've gotta run, but I just wanted everyone to know the latest.
> 
> Tricia




*Tricia, that's great news!     Give him a hug for us.    I hope you both have a good night.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*When's Mac supposed to be back?    I thought it was today.     If so, she's probably got too much to do & too tired to check in.     I'm sure she'll start worrying about what we're doing to the house, & show up soon. 

So, noone has heard from Alison?    I hope everything's okay with her.*


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> we return on the 9th, but not sure what time   ...so, I say bag the 9th...shoot for 10th or later...



10th or later is best for me too. 




> you KNOW i luv ya...but I haveta:



Sorry. 



> i emailed her yesterday or the day before and told her if we don't hear from her, we were sending you to take apart her tanning booth...as we thought she was sealed in it!



Guess I am going to have to head that way. 





bubba's mom said:


> ...in damo's house



Sounds like a perfect gathering place to me. 



> And how was PT and lunch w/ lil princess?



Both were very good. 



bubba's mom said:


> You have the "Kool-Aid" house ...



   


[quuote]So this phys. therapist sounds like she knows what she's talking about...that's good.  Hopefully she can whip his shoulder into shape and not have to worry about surgery.  AND, YOU seem to like her, which, of course, makes a big difference too  [/QUOTE]

And she is very funny. She calls Mikey Fred. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Tricia, I'm so sorry to hear Joshua is having a hard time.    My heart breaks for both of you.     You'll definitely be in my prayers.    Give him our love & know that we love you too.
> 
> Lori, thanks for letting us know about Joshua, & keeping us updated. *



You are very welcome.


----------



## yankeepenny

move along in that tanning booth or I'll


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> move along in that tanning booth or I'll



NEVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while laying in a tanning bed...ESPECIALLY if the fan is at your feet!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Tricia...I hope Josh is OK.  I know seizures are frightening....but I'm glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## damo

Oh so glad to hear the Joshua is going to be fine.


----------



## ky07

*Well Good night homies and glad to hear josh is doing better and Barb and Lori just remeber I will be leaving on the 11th  *


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Barb and Lori just remeber I will be leaving on the 11th  *



Prolly have to make it the 10th then.... We fly home Sat. nite (8pm) the 12th..... Lucky Lori will just be startin' her vacay....  

Hey Penny....I have a question for ya.....

Is it wrong to eat a Reese Peanut Butter egg while riding the exercise bike???


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *When's Mac supposed to be back?    I thought it was today.     If so, she's probably got too much to do & too tired to check in.     I'm sure she'll start worrying about what we're doing to the house, & show up soon.
> 
> So, noone has heard from Alison?    I hope everything's okay with her.*



actually, mac was supposed to fly home Tuesday....but with the time difference and getting unpacked and back to 'normal', I don't expect to see her for a couple days...at least! She's gonna be really tired and 'off schedule'....oh, and prolly digging out her driveway from all the snow!  I'm sure she came home with a fabulous tan, but can't show it off under 40 layers of clothes!   I'd give her till the end of the weekend to check in...if not, her bed is still up for grabs  

As far as Alison goes...well, i don't know about her....i'm hoping everything is okay....I emailed her, hope she gets back to me/us soon  



loribell said:


> And she is very funny. She calls *Mikey Fred. *


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay everyone....

Tucked in?

Doors locked.

Lights out.

Goodnight....


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *Dear Lady Mac,
> Hope you are having a wonderfull time. We got a kegger going for this weekend here at the house. Maybe We can get Van Halen to play  Call when you land, so we can start cleaning up. and homies, if you puke, YOU clean it.  *






i'm home now.
is the joint cleaned up?

i couldn't tell when i walked in the door........... 


now back to ketchuping on what i have missed........

see you in about 25 pages


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> I am done trying to explain tht I did not post one sided.......but rather posted in defense of Uni being ripped to shreds so the OP won't WANT to try it......whatever. What I really want to say will get me a warning or banned. Staying inside the box now






hold those fingers !!!!!!!!!


we don't want to lose any of the homies here.........



if i lost any of you, i would cry......




damo said:


> Ya, cleaning up puke is so much fun!  Cyberpuke is much more enjoyable though.




same goes for cyber birthing....
that stuff hurts......





damo said:


> I don't drink until noon.




if you were in hawa'ii...........it would be.
6 hours time difference between the two cities....
ugh



tlinus said:


> *its 5 o'clock somewhere*
> 
> 
> 5 - 6, what's the diff..............


 






bubba's mom said:


> It's Easter...make an exception





i like the way you think!





tlinus said:


> *Thank you, Tricia.
> 
> I did all of that on only ONE cup of coffee *




at this age of time, you don't have to be brave.
drink all the coffee you need before you have to face the dis.........





ky07 said:


> *Well they can say what ever they want about Universal cause as for me and my family we are hooked on Universal and yes we like Disney but ask my DW and DS's if they want to go somewhere else then be prepare to hold your ears for the screaming and not to mention I can't wait or how excited they get everytime the DW sees a comercial on Universal   *




i hope the homies have St L on a leash.
we do not want him MIA again.....


don't let him go there.





RVGal said:


> Janet - Are you getting your tv today?  And I agree completely that I hope the TMs and CMs that read the boards know that the majority of us appreciate all the little (and big) things they do to make our visits more fun.
> 
> Barb - WTH?  Teacher conf runs over and then gives YOU grief that she heard not nice things?  I would straighten that out so that it doesn't spill over and Bubba get treated different.
> 
> Lawrence - Way to go on dropping another smoke off your daily total.  And I wouldn't mention the getting banned thing to Cayman Dude.  Let's let him find out that whole process on his own, shall we?
> 
> Tracie - ONE CUP OF COFFEE?  YOU?  Well, dang.  Then that was a _brilliant _post!
> 
> Damo - Drink up.  I don't do beer, so you have to drink my share too.





hi homie





well, i am now on page 60 and i think i have to go 28 more pages to ketchup.

when i get there, i can tell you about my vacation.
i have jet lag and got home today.

now i am awake as i am on local hawaiin time.........


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> HI  EVERYBODY!!!!
> 
> Bet you're all just wondering how exciting the Milwaukee airport is, aren't you?  Especially if you've been here since 5:30am after getting up at 4:15 to catch the shuttle.  Especially after going through security, boarding the plane, de-icing, getting on the runway, going BACK to a different terminal, getting off the plane, going back through security to get back to yet another terminal after being told the first flight was cancelled, getting rescheduled on another flight, which is now cancelled as well, and just in general sitting here right now while DH tries to find out if there are any other options!
> 
> Meanwhile it's a blizzard outside.  We were hoping (especially since it was just flurrying when we left the hotel) that we'd get out ahead of the storm, but evidently no such luck.  We just rebooked with our hotel for tonight (at a rate more than 50% higher than last night!  ) just in case we can't get out until tomorrow.
> 
> AAUUGGGGHHHHHH!
> 
> Well, I read everything, but can't really take the time to reply since I'm on the stupid Mac Book and I'm backspacing more than typing, and DH wants to save the batteries.  Catch you all later - from Boston hopefully at some point!





i watched the weather channel station in hawaii.
it predicted the storm would hit thursday night/ friday morning and most airports in our home area would have delays big time.

sorry you got caught up in that.
think i'll have to read more of the thread to see what the outcome was for you.  i'll be sad if i find out your trip was cancelled.  half the fun of a trip is the planning and anticipation for it.  marcie, hope it turned out well for you.

now i'll read and find out.


son called from home a few times to tell me how many times he had to shovel.
saw gurnee, illinois streets on the weather and national tv channels about the blizzard.  gurnee is about 3 miles from us.

found out later that we got over 12 inches of snow out of that storm.
weather man said on wednesday night that snow flurries for us on thursday.

it's thursday now.......maybe i'll look out the window and cry....


----------



## macraven

wings91 said:


> Another 13" of snow yesterday....we are close to 120" for the year.  Our average is 45.





well i see a new homie came to us while i was suffering in hawaii.....


    
wings91

so glad to have a "neighbor" here on the thread to back me up on the snow we get............ 


i'm just ketchuping as i have been gone 8 days.
and, still on hawaiin time.

it is after 1:00 am thursday and not sleepy yet.

i know you will enjoy the thread and the group here wings91.
be sure to come back and play with us.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot to mention, I didn't see a new tag for you either   .....I think mac's gettin' too much sun or something?
> 
> 
> AND, IF i am anywhere NEAR where you (or another homie is), you can bet I'm coming to see ya!  Matter of fact, DH & I were talking about going to Cedar Point.  Probably going to drive it.  While we were discussing driving vs flying, I told him we could always take 2 days and spend the night at Janet's   ....told him she wouldn't mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day and I wish WE were gonna get to the 70's.....can't seem to break 60
> 
> 
> As for MY plans today.... need to fix a nail (somehow it broke last night while cleaning up   ), apparently find the rechargable batteries for the camera (went to get fresh ones this morning, and they are NOT where they are usually kept    ), vacuum and make dinner.... light day




it was the jack in me seeing things on lori's avatar.
but mine was taken away but replaced.
fairy gave it back.


i'll drive to cedar point also.
it will be fun.

mary, i can help you with the all stars suites.
you will have a fridge there.

i have missed many of the posts i wanted to quote here.
trying to rush and get caught up...



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> Dont know where you are going but HAPPY trip!
> 
> Happy Easter everybody. Today I will take my 2 year old out to the park or the tennessee aquarium a bit. I have a annnual pass for it.
> 
> todays weather 58 by friday 75




marcie is going where i would not go.

to a place where there is more snow than what i have been receiving.

i am not a snow bunny........


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Okay here is a link to a slideshow of the Hawaii pics. (sorry about the ones that are sideways - I was trying to change them and photobucket is running way to slow) http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/loribells/Hawaii/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> This is the reason I went to Hawaii in the first place. My babies last time to walk off a football field:



lori, thanks for sharing your pics.

many of mine have similar views like yours.

i'll for go doing repeats but will post the pics when they were filming Lost while we were there.
i have some of the cabins that will be used in the the future shows of Lost.


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> WOOO IMA N VERY DTYNSK RIGHT NOW! went outa withw my friends and we dress3ed up aes eastert bunnyr!! well,.. a snornamsl people witha easter bunnytr ears on/1



wondering if she ended up lying in a ditch somewhere.........

it is after 2 am cst and only at this spot.


had to look at all the photos on photo bucket that was put up......



i have to keep reading now to see where gemma ended up..........


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *Hello. My name is Niles and I am just like my namesake. It is all about me me me.......just the way it should be..I am terrified of people, places and things.  Just worship me and we will get along fine.MY mother wanted a cat who loved her. Instead, she got a Cat she bows down to....poor Momma.  *



i love your cat.

the first pic of her on a leash was beautiful.



i really missed my cats when i was on vacay.
i called them so my voice would be on the answering machine.
had son play it for them over and over....


that cat is gorgeous!

and so is janet's siamese.....


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> I am not even going to try to ketchup ..
> 
> My mouth feels like someone punched me out . I am very swollen and well just not feeling great  .
> 
> I still have to eat BABY FOOD and mush . I am still trying to figure out why babies eat this stuff .  .
> 
> I hope everyone had a great easter and I am going to go to sleep now . I am still pooped out from this and well sleep seems to help since the meds make me sleepy  .
> 
> ba back later .If I get a chance to  again .



don't you just love dope.......
i always did when i had surgery.

hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Hi guys - I'm still alive and kicking.
> 
> My MIL went back in the hospital last week. I've not been home long enough to get on here and talk. I'm trying to squeeze in a few hours a day at work, and keep up on the laundry etc...
> 
> Hopefully she will be going back to the nursing home later this week, so I should be around this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I miss you all.



i hope things go well for you and your mil.
you are a good dil spending time and helping her out.


----------



## macraven

ok, it is time to lock up the joint and turn off the lights.

have not finished reading the thread but will hit the last 10 pages when i wake up today.



it is tough living on hawaiin time while in the midwest.
i have not had jet lag this bad 


i'm going back to spend time with brother next year ......


lights out everyone.....
it is good to be home again.


see you in a few hours when the sun comes up.





brab, you did a super job in locking up at night.!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Mornin'*


----------



## JSThatcher

Good Morning MotherFletcher


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all... have a great Thursday and remember...it's almost Friday!


----------



## yankeepenny

bubba's mom said:


> Hey Penny....I have a question for ya.....
> 
> Is it wrong to eat a Reese Peanut Butter egg while riding the exercise bike???





*PB cups are meant to be enjoyed 24 hours a day. they are the perfect food. *


----------



## yankeepenny

Welcome back Mac


----------



## tlinus

morning homies

Welcome to JSThatcher!!!! Enjoy your stay here on the boards!!

Tricia - I am glad to hear that Joshua is home and recovering.   Will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers  

Welcome home mac!!!! We missed you very, very much.


----------



## ky07

*Morning Homies and Welcome back Mac  *


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' everyone.....  

Hope Joshua & Tricia are rested and have a good day today  

Welcome to Thatch!! 

Great ketchupin' mac  (thank goodness you're home  )

Okay....seatbelt fastened...busy day for House of Bubba   Work/skool then karate tonite, then after karate SWAT team meeting    AND, of course, after we get home and start settling for the nite, workout  

Hope to see you homies later tonite..... prolly after most of you go to bed!


----------



## RVGal

Morning guys.

Welcome to JSThatcher!  This is a great group of people.  Feel free to drop in and post anytime.

Joshua had a restless night and he still has tummy troubles.  I have a call in to the pediatric neurologists office, so we'll see what happens.  I just hope he can keep his meds down this morning.

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.  I'll check in later when I can.


----------



## keishashadow

Tricia - good to hear the drs have things in hand, scary stuff 



wwessing said:


> I think this is for Rose as well. . .


 
forgive a doddering old fool 


bubba's mom said:


> NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while laying in a tanning bed...ESPECIALLY if the fan is at your feet!


is that your professional opinion...do we get charged for that? 

 just noticed your 'nanner abuse ala ghostbusters  LISTEN UP MISSY...this is a 'nanner sanctuary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


i always leave a light on for them 

mac's bac refreshed & ready to take on the world! my kitty sez thank you for recognizing his imperial greatness lol

marci - still romping in the snow?

i fear jennifer is buried under piles of tax returns 

allison's has become one with the tanning bed.  i still haven't bought a tanning package, think i may wait until the real sun comes out & go "native"...not like i've got anything better to do lol. Did pick up a tube of the "new & improved" Jergens moisturizer with self-tanner...this version claims to do the trick in 3 days. Two days later i see a glow  . It doesn't smell as bad as their regular stuff either (talk about damning praise) advertisement over 

So when are *we* going to CP?


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Well Good night homies and glad to hear josh is doing better and Barb and Lori just remeber I will be leaving on the 11th  *



Gotcha! 



bubba's mom said:


> Prolly have to make it the 10th then.... We fly home Sat. nite (8pm) the 12th..... Lucky Lori will just be startin' her vacay....
> 
> Hey Penny....I have a question for ya.....
> 
> Is it wrong to eat a Reese Peanut Butter egg while riding the exercise bike???



The 10th it is. Everyone get that? 

I am not Penny, but yes it is wrong to eat a Reese's while riding an exercise bike. You should eat it and enjoy then go work it off. 



macraven said:


> i'm home now.
> is the joint cleaned up?
> 
> i couldn't tell when i walked in the door...........
> 
> 
> now back to ketchuping on what i have missed........
> 
> see you in about 25 pages



Welcome home Mac. We missed you. 



macraven said:


> lori, thanks for sharing your pics.
> 
> many of mine have similar views like yours.
> 
> i'll for go doing repeats but will post the pics when they were filming Lost while we were there.
> i have some of the cabins that will be used in the the future shows of Lost.



Please do share your pics. I shared mine because someone was being impatient.  We all want to see yours too. I would cheat though like I did. It made it very easy to just share the link to the slide show. The pics of the Lost set would have been very neat to see. 



macraven said:


> ok, it is time to lock up the joint and turn off the lights.
> 
> have not finished reading the thread but will hit the last 10 pages when i wake up today.
> 
> 
> 
> it is tough living on hawaiin time while in the midwest.
> i have not had jet lag this bad
> 
> 
> i'm going back to spend time with brother next year ......
> 
> 
> lights out everyone.....
> it is good to be home again.
> 
> 
> see you in a few hours when the sun comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brab, you did a super job in locking up at night.!!



I have never had jet lag except when I flew home from Hawaii. It was terrible. I hope you get caught back up to CDT. Can I come with you to see your brother next year?



Motherfletcher said:


> *Mornin'*



Shhhhhhh, Mac just went to bed. 




JSThatcher said:


> Good Morning MotherFletcher



Welcome JSThatcher. Please jump right in and start yakkin! 



yankeepenny said:


> *PB cups are meant to be enjoyed 24 hours a day. they are the perfect food. *



  



RVGal said:


> Joshua had a restless night and he still has tummy troubles.  I have a call in to the pediatric neurologists office, so we'll see what happens.  I just hope he can keep his meds down this morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.  I'll check in later when I can.



Give our boy a hug for me. I hope his tummy troubles are gone before the morning is over.  Love ya! 



keishashadow said:


> just noticed your 'nanner abuse ala ghostbusters  LISTEN UP MISSY...this is a 'nanner sanctuary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always leave a light on for them





> i fear jennifer is buried under piles of tax returns
> 
> allison's has become one with the tanning bed.  i still haven't bought a tanning package, think i may wait until the real sun comes out & go "native"...not like i've got anything better to do lol. Did pick up a tube of the "new & improved" Jergens moisturizer with self-tanner...this version claims to do the trick in 3 days. Two days later i see a glow  . It doesn't smell as bad as their regular stuff either (talk about damning praise) advertisement over
> 
> So when are *we* going to CP?



I think she is probably buried under them too. Poor thing. 

I am wondering if Tim has locked Alison in the tanning bed. Guess I am really going to have to go hunting her.


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING !!

I am feeling much better today and I am going out today  . I have had it being in this house. 


Mac... Glad to see you are back and I knew all about the suites we stayed there last summer . I am really  to go back . My DS was so sad  to leave he cried when we left. He doesn't even know we are going in July yet . I can't wait to see his face when we go to WDW . 

When are we going to Cedar Point ?? I LOVE  the point . we were thinking of going this summer but DS is still a little too short . YOU need to ride The Dragster and Mill. Force .  I have to say it was a great trip when we went a few years ago.  

Tricia .. Glad to here the little guy is OK now . You need a  just for the stress of it all . 


Ok going to eat my eggs  (REAL FOOD) and then I am off to the mall for shoes for my sisters wedding and a birthday gift for a little girl in my sons class the party is Friday and well I have nothing for her . Be back later to  .


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> I am feeling much better today and I am going out today  . I have had it being in this house.


That's great news and glad you're feeling better!


----------



## loribell

Mary - Glad you are feeling better. I have had many trips with Ally crying when we had to leave. She hasn't done that the past few trips though. Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## RVGal

I saw this and it made me think of my friends up north...


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I saw this and it made me think of my friends up north...



That is an evil looking bbq!

Just noticed that I have broke the 100 day mark!!!!!


----------



## marciemi

Hi everyone!  My first internet access in 4 days!  We made it to Boston this time without any trouble and got up to our condo in Vermont.  No problems there - the condo was a bit "tired" but for $66 a night to have 3 bedrooms, a kitchen, 2 bathrooms and ski in, we really couldn't argue.  The beds were comfortable so I was happy.

Had some beautiful days skiing.  First 2 days were like mid 30's and sunny - just beautiful.  I'll have some pics when I get back.  The skiing was awesome!  Last day we had every type of weather imaginable.  Was just blizzarding and incredible winds when we checked out of the condo - snow too thick to see through.  Got to the mountain and the top 1/3 was completely covered in fog.  Literally you could barely see your skis, let alone a few feet ahead of you, for about the top half coming down.  Quite scary!  By the time we left around noon it was raining.  Stopped at Applebees and got some lunch and when we left it was 56 and sunny!   

We stopped in Albany and saw Royce's sister and had dinner there.  Drove on to Oneonta (mid-state NY) where we'll be until Saturday morning with Royce's parents.  Walked to Dunkin' Donuts for breakfast since it's really nice here.  The boys went over to the church so I'm catching up quickly.  Next we'll head to Boston to see my brother and family and fly back a bit late!

They didn't say they'd fire me when I called work - darn!  But at least I have that day off! 

I skimmed REALLY fast the zillion pages I missed.  Tricia - I'm SO glad everything worked out somewhat with Daniel.  That had to have been so scary.  We'll keep him in our prayers!

Mac - glad to see you back!  Speaking of Cedar Point - we'll be there August 7th & 8th if anyone wants to meet up with us there!  

Have a great break for those of you on break - not sure when I'll catch up with you guys again!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I saw this and it made me think of my friends up north...


looks like venom in reverse lol



loribell said:


> That is an evil looking bbq!
> 
> Just noticed that I have broke the 100 day mark!!!!!


 
  isn't great to see that number roll over!



marciemi said:


> Hi everyone! My first internet access in 4 days! We made it to Boston this time without any trouble and got up to our condo in Vermont. No problems there - the condo was a bit "tired" but *for $66 a night to have 3 bedrooms, a kitchen, 2 bathrooms and ski in, we really couldn't argue. *The beds were comfortable so I was happy.
> 
> Had some beautiful days skiing. First 2 days were like mid 30's and sunny - just beautiful. I'll have some pics when I get back. The skiing was awesome! Last day we had every type of weather imaginable. Was just blizzarding and incredible winds when we checked out of the condo - snow too thick to see through. Got to the mountain and the top 1/3 was completely covered in fog. *Literally you could barely see your skis, let alone a few feet ahead of you, for about the top half coming down. Quite scary! By the time we left around noon it was raining. Stopped at Applebees and got some lunch and when we left it was 56 and sunny!*
> 
> 
> *They didn't say they'd fire me when I called work* - darn! But at least I have that day off!
> 
> Mac - glad to see you back! Speaking of Cedar Point - we'll be there August 7th & 8th if anyone wants to meet up with us there!
> 
> !


wow great score on the rate ; good thing you didn't see any pesky trees ; one can only hope lol...thought i was the only one who kept hoping to get fired from lousy part-time jobs .  I'm surprised you have dates set for CP already for this summer, you little planner you. 

mary - enjoy your freedom, how were the eggs?

need to go walk off the chinese buffet DH drug me to today...that's my story & i'm sticking to it.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I missed morning roll call again.     Good afternoon to all the homies. * 


*Welcome JSThatcher!  Feel free to join in anytime. *




bubba's mom said:


> You have the "Kool-Aid" house ...



 *I need to try kool-aid.    I have the soft drink house.     When Kenny's friends get thirsty, they just walk in & help themselves to a soft drink out of the fridge.     I think we must be the only house with soft drinks, which makes us the target house.    If I try Kool-aid, maybe they'll go somewhere else. *  





bubba's mom said:


> NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while laying in a tanning bed...ESPECIALLY if the fan is at your feet!





keishashadow said:


> is that your professional opinion...



*Or are you speaking from experience? * 





bubba's mom said:


> As far as Alison goes...well, i don't know about her....i'm hoping everything is okay....I emailed her, hope she gets back to me/us soon



*Does anyone know their last name?    I'm starting to worry about her.    I'm having horrible thoughts like the tanning bed may have caused a house fire or something.      Is it normal for her to go this long w/o checking in?*





macraven said:


> i'm home now.



*Welcome home Mac! ** We missed you!   I can't wait to see your pics. * 





yankeepenny said:


> *PB cups are meant to be enjoyed 24 hours a day. they are the perfect food. *



*What she said.* 





RVGal said:


> Joshua had a restless night and he still has tummy troubles.  I have a call in to the pediatric neurologists office, so we'll see what happens.  I just hope he can keep his meds down this morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes.  I'll check in later when I can.



*Poor little guy.     How's he feeling this afternoon?     I hope they get his meds straightened out very soon. * 





loribell said:


> Please do share your pics. I shared mine because someone was being impatient.



*I know you're not referring to me.*  





coastermom said:


> I am feeling much better today and I am going out today  . I have had it being in this house.



*Awesome!    Nothing like eating "real" food.     I hope you enjoyed your day out. *





RVGal said:


> I saw this and it made me think of my friends up north...



*That's too funny.    A demon possessed grill.    I never would have thought of it.*  





loribell said:


> Just noticed that I have broke the 100 day mark!!!!!



*Congrats on breaking 100.     I wish we had a trip booked.    I've started planning 4 or 5, but can't decide on what to do.    You guys are going to have a great time, being at UO at the same time.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Marcie, sounds like you guys are having a good trip.    Enjoy your family time.  



Janet, chinese sounds great right about now.     I'm embarrased to admit that my lunch was Penny's perfect food.  

Where does you DH work?    Feeding a furnace sounds kinda dangerous.      Things aren't always as they seem though.    I hope he enjoys the move. *


----------



## macraven

JSThatcher said:


> Good Morning MotherFletcher





woo hoo........a big    to another UO homie!!


welcome to U-land *JSThatcher*


you must come back and play with us..


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Welcome back Mac



thank you.  it is nice to be missed.





tlinus said:


> morning homies
> 
> Welcome to JSThatcher!!!! Enjoy your stay here on the boards!!
> 
> Tricia - I am glad to hear that Joshua is home and recovering.   Will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers
> 
> Welcome home mac!!!! We missed you very, very much.




i'm glad to be back also.
even though it is snowing here, (started early this morning) i am glad i can now be connnected to the real world and all my friends in the box again.



ky07 said:


> *Morning Homies and Welcome back Mac  *



thank you.
it is so good to come home.
my cats missed me.




keishashadow said:


> Tricia - good to hear the drs have things in hand, scary stuff
> 
> 
> mac's bac refreshed & ready to take on the world! my kitty sez thank you for recognizing his imperial greatness lol
> 
> marci - still romping in the snow?
> 
> i fear jennifer is buried under piles of tax returns
> 
> 
> 
> So when are *we* going to CP?




hi ya janet.  i can handle the snow now that i have contact with the real world again.

cats rule..........



loribell said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> The 10th it is. Everyone get that?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home Mac. We missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do share your pics. I shared mine because someone was being impatient.  We all want to see yours too. I would cheat though like I did. It made it very easy to just share the link to the slide show. The pics of the Lost set would have been very neat to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had jet lag except when I flew home from Hawaii. It was terrible. I hope you get caught back up to CDT. Can I come with you to see your brother next year?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh, Mac just went to bed.



thanks, i am still on hawaii time.
went to bed at 6 this morning and got up at 12:30 this afternoon.
jet lag sucks big time.



coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING !!
> 
> I am feeling much better today and I am going out today  . I have had it being in this house.
> 
> 
> Mac... Glad to see you are back and I knew all about the suites we stayed there last summer . I am really  to go back . My DS was so sad  to leave he cried when we left. He doesn't even know we are going in July yet . I can't wait to see his face when we go to WDW .
> 
> When are we going to Cedar Point ?? I LOVE  the point . we were thinking of going this summer but DS is still a little too short . YOU need to ride The Dragster and Mill. Force .  I have to say it was a great trip when we went a few years ago.
> 
> Tricia .. Glad to here the little guy is OK now . You need a  just for the stress of it all .
> 
> 
> Ok going to eat my eggs  (REAL FOOD) and then I am off to the mall for shoes for my sisters wedding and a birthday gift for a little girl in my sons class the party is Friday and well I have nothing for her . Be back later to  .



hello homie mary.
good to see you again.



it is snowing here and has since this morning when i went to bed.
i am no longer wearing t tops and shorts 
back to the long underwear.............


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> isn't great to see that number roll over!



You betcha!!!!!!



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I need to try kool-aid.    I have the soft drink house.     When Kenny's friends get thirsty, they just walk in & help themselves to a soft drink out of the fridge.     I think we must be the only house with soft drinks, which makes us the target house.    If I try Kool-aid, maybe they'll go somewhere else. *



I keep decaf tea in the house, no pop. Try that. 






> *Or are you speaking from experience? *



   




> *Does anyone know their last name?    I'm starting to worry about her.    I'm having horrible thoughts like the tanning bed may have caused a house fire or something.      Is it normal for her to go this long w/o checking in?*



She has been known to disappear for pretty long periods of time. Are we gonna start calling around like you guys did for me???? If anyone knows the last name I will find her.



> *I know you're not referring to me.*



 Nah, not you!


----------



## macraven

i'm gonna attempt to start laundry now.


only one son did laundry while we were gone.

the pile is more than knee high......




i'll be back.........


----------



## macraven

i have her name.

i'll try to get those papers out when my eyes focus and after i have had my 10th cup of kona coffee..........


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## loribell

Geez I bet I have their name too in all the email/snail mail addresses I have. Duh! 

Hi Katie!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon peoples! I hope everyone had a great Thursday!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Afternoon peoples! I hope everyone had a great Thursday!



I did, I did nothing but lounge about the house. Gotta love off days!!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> I did, I did nothing but lounge about the house. Gotta love off days!!



Welcome RAPstar! Jump right in and start yakking! 


I checked. I do not have Alison's address or last name.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Welcome RAPstar! Jump right in and start yakking!
> 
> 
> I checked. I do not have Alison's address or last name.


Yes indeed... to RAPStar!

What's going on Lori?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i'm gonna attempt to start laundry now.
> 
> 
> only one son did laundry while we were gone.
> 
> the pile is more than knee high......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be back.........


in book, it's expected ; one can only hope it's the worst thing to find when you do come home, whilst ducking the sos calls from home when u are on vacation...we're saints i tell you 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Marcie, sounds like you guys are having a good trip. Enjoy your family time.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet, chinese sounds great right about now.  I'm embarrased to admit that my lunch was Penny's perfect food.  *
> 
> *Where does you DH work? Feeding a furnace sounds kinda dangerous. Things aren't always as they seem though. I hope he enjoys the move. *


He's a millhunk, works in a steel mill (they do still have them in Pittsburgh ). Not the open ladle/open hearth you see on tv, it's in a closed room/environment, supposedly for better safety & due to the type of steel they manufacture. Business is booming, they're the only company that makes steel used in resistors/transformers? that were destroyed after Katrina & also China is gobbling them up too-apparently, the country is in a building frenzy. When DH came out of service/school back in the late 70's, recession was in full force & it was akin to winning the lottery to snag one of the jobs there. Funny thing is most of the guys have a degree ; company can pick & choose...cause the $ are great...life is a series of trade-offs. 

odd thing is yesterday, one of the outside drivers/sub-contractors had a coil of steel chained down wrong (suicide method instead of sideways = easier & faster way) on a flatbed; young girl who just got her license pulled out onto highway in front of him & it rolled up & over the cab...crushing the car & killing her. So, in a way he's glad not to have the responsibility anymore either....said he was sick of idiots cutting in front of him, guess peeps don't understand you can't stop 80,000 pds on a dime. 



loribell said:


> Geez I bet I have their name too in all the email/snail mail addresses I have. Duh!
> 
> Hi Katie!


 
 knew i should've saved all those emails

off to make mac & cheese (kraft no less ) for the rest of the troops, i'm dealing with stomach distress from the chinese...bleech...it tasted good going down.


----------



## Metro West

Hey Janet...what's shakin?


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie:


*RAPstar............
*

he will fit in quite well here with us.
he will have the same melt down the rest of us have if T2 is closed when he visits UO......



i do T2 every other visit.
i missed it in october and it best be there this october or i'll demistrate.
maybe i'll strip naked and dance the hula........



mr texas, you have to come back soon and yak with us here.
you are now part of the club..............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> he will have the same melt down the rest of us have if T2 is closed when he visits UO......



worse than that, i'm having panic attacks about ROTM being closed, and my trip isn't til Sept!!! lol And thank you all for the welcomes!!!!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> to our newest homie:
> 
> 
> *RAPstar............
> *
> 
> he will fit in quite well here with us.
> he will have the same melt down the rest of us have if T2 is closed when he visits UO......
> 
> 
> 
> i do T2 every other visit.
> i missed it in october and it best be there this october or i'll demistrate.
> maybe i'll strip naked and dance the hula........
> 
> 
> 
> mr texas, you have to come back soon and yak with us here.
> you are now part of the club..............



*Dang it they better not close T-2 cause I always try to see it atleast once and don't want to break tradition  *


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> worse than that, i'm having panic attacks about ROTM being closed. lol And thank you all for the welcomes!!!!!



*   don't even think that its worse than T-2 being closed*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Tricia- so glad to hear Joshua is doing better   

Mac- Welcome back   
Not the best of weather today here. Bleh.
Any pics you want to share and show off your tan? 
Glad you had a good vacation!


Welcome to all the new homies  

I was going to take the kids out and drive to my DH's work and meet up for lunch, but it started snowing here and I really didn't want to drive in the mess, as I never drove to DH's new job before, as it is about 25 miles away.
Maybe tomorrow. Should be better weather tomorrow here. DH ended up being very busy at work anyways.  

Thank you all for your concern about Chrissy and me. I never came down with the flu yet, knock on wood.
Thank you all about how long the drive is from St. Pete's to Orlando  


Hi to all!  

Gotta run.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> worse than that, i'm having panic attacks about ROTM being closed, and my trip isn't til Sept!!! lol And thank you all for the welcomes!!!!!






if ROTM is closed when i get there oct, i will go loco...............
now i will have to increase my ocd meds..... 


i adore that ride!


----------



## macraven

hi ya rose....

good to see you.

hope all are staying healthy at your home now.






yea, the snow was a bummer here for the town.
too much of it, very few places had the annual saturday easter egg hunt because of it.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Welcome RAPstar!*


*Good evening, Todd & Lawrence *





loribell said:


> I keep decaf tea in the house, no pop. Try that.



*That's a good idea, except noone in our house drinks decaf tea.    We'd be going to someone else's house to raid their fridge.*  






> She has been known to disappear for pretty long periods of time. Are we gonna start calling around like you guys did for me???? If anyone knows the last name I will find her.



*It makes me feel better knowing she's gone MIA for a few days before.    This is the 1st time, since I've been here.   Okay, I'll quit worrying & let her be MIA in peace.*  





> Nah, not you!



*I didn't think so!*  





keishashadow said:


> He's a millhunk, works in a steel mill (they do still have them in Pittsburgh ). Not the open ladle/open hearth you see on tv, it's in a closed room/environment, supposedly for better safety & due to the type of steel they manufacture. Business is booming, they're the only company that makes steel used in resistors/transformers? that were destroyed after Katrina & also China is gobbling them up too-apparently, the country is in a building frenzy. When DH came out of service/school back in the late 70's, recession was in full force & it was akin to winning the lottery to snag one of the jobs there. Funny thing is most of the guys have a degree ; company can pick & choose...cause the $ are great...life is a series of trade-offs.
> 
> *odd thing is yesterday, one of the outside drivers/sub-contractors had a coil of steel chained down wrong (suicide method instead of sideways = easier & faster way) on a flatbed; young girl who just got her license pulled out onto highway in front of him & it rolled up & over the cab...crushing the car & killing her.* So, in a way he's glad not to have the responsibility anymore either....said he was sick of idiots cutting in front of him, guess peeps don't understand you can't stop 80,000 pds on a dime.



*That's horrible!     That guy will have to live with that, when it wasn't really his fault.    I feel that the girl's parents.   I can't imagine what they must be going through.  

I'm glad I asked about your DH's job.    You're right I had the "made for TV" image in my mind.    It sounds much less dangerous, & easier in reality.     Booming business is a great thing.   It's nice to have that job security.  

Sorry, your chinese isn't being very friendly to your tummy. *





macraven said:


> he will fit in quite well here with us.
> he will have the same melt down the rest of us have if T2 is closed when he visits UO......
> 
> 
> 
> i do T2 every other visit.
> i missed it in october and it best be there this october or i'll demistrate.
> maybe i'll strip naked and dance the hula........



*What's going on with T2?   I missed the memo. * 





roseprincess said:


> Thank you all about how long the drive is from St. Pete's to Orlando



*Hi Rose, I forgot to mention it in my post last night, but if you've never seen the Gulf, you may want to see it, while you're there.     The airport is inland, but you can get to the Gulf in 30 min.    It's very different from the Atlantic.*


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Hey Janet...what's shakin?


 
hey 'ya...shake it like a polaroid picture 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGnYw-OuCnI&feature=related

we've got a RAPstar now too - cool!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> I adore that ride!



That's what I keep hearing. It'll be my first time riding it. Also part of why I'm going in Sept. to beat some of the big crowds for multiple rideability.



> What's going on with T2? I missed the memo.



I read somewhere they might be closing it for refurb. once simpsons opens.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> we've got a RAPstar now too - cool!



My initials are RAP. In case you were wondering. lol  If i ever tried to rap it'd come out sounding like Dr. Seuss........i.e. a whole bunch on nonsense words that rhyme. And I prolly wouldn't be with the beat!


----------



## wwessing

Maaaaacccccc!!!!  You're back. . .  

I haven't been around much lately, and didn't even have to bring home a note.  

Let's see. . . we all left our dirty laundry at your house, we drank all your Jack, we teased your cat, ate all your groceries and helped ourselves to all your beverages (had to mix the Jack with somethin)  We tried to clean up that stain on the carpet, but if I remember correctly, Lawrence did it!!  I tried to stop them. . . really, I did. . . .


----------



## wwessing

WELCOME RAPstar! 

(better late than never. . . right)


----------



## ky07

wwessing said:


> Maaaaacccccc!!!!  You're back. . .
> 
> I haven't been around much lately, and didn't even have to bring home a note.
> 
> Let's see. . . we all left our dirty laundry at your house, we drank all your Jack, we teased your cat, ate all your groceries and helped ourselves to all your beverages (had to mix the Jack with somethin)  We tried to clean up that stain on the carpet, but if I remember correctly, Lawrence did it!!  I tried to stop them. . . really, I did. . . .


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Welcome RAPstar!*
> 
> 
> *Good evening, Todd & Lawrence *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's a good idea, except noone in our house drinks decaf tea.    We'd be going to someone else's house to raid their fridge.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It makes me feel better knowing she's gone MIA for a few days before.    This is the 1st time, since I've been here.   Okay, I'll quit worrying & let her be MIA in peace.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't think so!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's horrible!     That guy will have to live with that, when it wasn't really his fault.    I feel that the girl's parents.   I can't imagine what they must be going through.
> 
> I'm glad I asked about your DH's job.    You're right I had the "made for TV" image in my mind.    It sounds much less dangerous, & easier in reality.     Booming business is a great thing.   It's nice to have that job security.
> 
> Sorry, your chinese isn't being very friendly to your tummy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's going on with T2?   I missed the memo. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Rose, I forgot to mention it in my post last night, but if you've never seen the Gulf, you may want to see it, while you're there.     The airport is inland, but you can get to the Gulf in 30 min.    It's very different from the Atlantic.*



*Hi back at ya   *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Oops!   I forgot Katie in my last post.*  

*Good evening, Katie*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Well peeps, my Heels are starting.   I'll be back.*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all . Well I went to the mall today . I didn't get shoes but I did buy the "undergarments" for the dress. I also got the birthday gift , a UV protectant swim shirt for my son and some good soap at the body shop . 

I also feel great today . I ate regular food and I even had ...

 STARBUCKS . So now we know that I am feeling better  .
I guess I need to find someone with a baby to give this unopened food to huh ?  I hate to throw it out.


  To all our new friends in the BOX. I have to say


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I see I missed Wendy too.* 

*Hey Wendy *



*Okay, I'm really gone now.*


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Hello all . Well I went to the mall today . I didn't get shoes but I did buy the "undergarments" for the dress. I also got the birthday gift , a UV protectant swim shirt for my son and some good soap at the body shop .
> 
> I also feel great today . I ate regular food and I even had ...
> 
> STARBUCKS . So now we know that I am feeling better  .
> I guess I need to find someone with a baby to give this unopened food to huh ?  I hate to throw it out.
> 
> 
> To all our new friends in the BOX. I have to say



*Glad that your felling better   *


----------



## KStarfish82

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Oops!   I forgot Katie in my last post.*
> 
> *Good evening, Katie*


 
Thanks THF!


----------



## coastermom

Lawrence how is the quitting going?? 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone I am so thrilled to be feeling better .. Never mind that I am just thrilled to be able to EAT NORMAL FOOD   . I guess you never know how good food is until you can't eat it . 

I told my friend that I beat my sister up because she is bridezilla and that is how I got so black and blue ... It was pretty funny when she made a face like this  . Then I had to tell the truth ... She would have called my sister  to find out and then we really would have had it out    . 

Ok off to give DS a spelling test and then he goes off to BED   . Then the girls have stuff to do and then they go to  so mommy has some time ALONE !!  Then if I am not  I can visit my friends in the BOX  .. . Ok too many smiles but I couldn't help myself .


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  My first internet access in 4 days!
> 
> Mac - glad to see you back!  Speaking of Cedar Point - we'll be there August 7th & 8th if anyone wants to meet up with us there!




oh snap marcie.  those days are the only ones i already have committments for.

guess i will miss you there.




RAPstar said:


> That's what I keep hearing. It'll be my first time riding it. Also part of why I'm going in Sept. to beat some of the big crowds for multiple rideability.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere they might be closing it for refurb. once simpsons opens.




i read that in a different web board.  i would list it here but it will get starred out as it is one of the boards that has a banning on it for the dis.

i go early in the morning RAP and use the regular line.
that way i can take in the total ambience and story line.

the table is great that is located in the middle of the line.
phamton and i did that ride last year going the long way.

also the blow air area can't be missed using the regular line.

i listed about those on the secrets of IOA thread.

couldn't have known about them unless phamton showed me.

once the crowds begin, i use the fotl as i stay onsite at the hotels.


life would not be the same for me if the mummy was shut down while i was there.......i feel your pain...





wwessing said:


> Maaaaacccccc!!!!  You're back. . .
> 
> I haven't been around much lately, and didn't even have to bring home a note.
> 
> Let's see. . . we all left our dirty laundry at your house, we drank all your Jack, *we teased your cat,* ate all your groceries and helped ourselves to all your beverages (had to mix the Jack with somethin)  We tried to clean up that stain on the carpet, but if I remember correctly, Lawrence did it!!  I tried to stop them. . . really, I did. . . .





i'm a good joe but i draw the line at teasing my cats................ 
they are my babies and i wuv them to pieces.......


other than that, you would fit right in with my dysfunctional family.
party on dude.....


----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> hey 'ya...shake it like a polaroid picture
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGnYw-OuCnI&feature=related
> 
> we've got a RAPstar now too - cool!



OMG!  I love that song.  I'm afraid that I will forever be seeing Sally Brown when the "Shake it like a polaroid picture" line comes up.  The credits on that clip are great.  "Used without permission.  Please don't sue us."   


Welcome RAPstar!


Joshua is doing okay.  He still doesn't want to eat much, but he is drinking plenty and I've been able to get his meds in him.  I'm thankful for that.  We now go back to see the pediatric neurologist next month.  She wants to see him to "reevaluate" his condition now that he had a breakthrough seizure.

I think I was somehow hanging on to the hope that we were going through the motions of treating him, but that his day of seizures would just be this weird fluke that never happened again.  We'd have him on the meds as a precaution for 2 years and then be on our merry way.  Sigh.  I guess that bubble has been burst.

Since I am the bearer of all doom and gloom these days, I might as well tell you that Carol was hospitalized yesterday.  She is running a fever and has severe leg cramps.  They have her on antibiotics and a potassium drip.  Bloodwork hasn't come back yet, so we don't know if she has an infection somewhere or what.  This was her first round of the different chemo, so I'm just hoping this isn't something her body isn't going to be able to withstand.

Okay, so I'll stop the depressing stuff.  I need to give my brain a rest.  I've got to go see if I can get some more food in the bigger boy and convince the smaller boy that it really IS bedtime.


----------



## macraven

a real big  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 to all the homies i did not mention by name.


i have been thinking of all of you.



mary, so glad you survived the wisdom teeth removal.
if you have any of the dessert baby food left, give it to me.
that stuff is good!


----------



## macraven

aw, tricia, i'm bummed to hear the bad news.

especially with all that you have been through the other day.

have you, joshua, carol, brad, daniel and the rest of the family in my prayers and thoughts.

you will be successful in treating joshua once he is stabilized on the new meds.
this will all be behind you.

it is just very hard to get from point A to point B at this time.


try to rest when you can.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Tricia, So sorry about everything going on in your life right now, must be very stressful- I am sending thoughts all the way from my part of the world!


----------



## keishashadow

tricia - now i've got to worry about the copyright police  i'm going underground they'll never find me





​


----------



## Metro West

Have a good evening homies!


----------



## RVGal

Goodnight everyone.

Mac?  Did you lose your Universal tag again?


----------



## macraven

snap, yes i did.


and i blame kimmar for it........

now i have to call the tag fairy and get that tag back......



i do like the hula girl tag though.....


RAPstar, this is the thread you might want to check out.
i posted on it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23796242#post23796242


----------



## damo

Welcome back Mac.  Hawaii is lovely isn't it?  Would have been nicer to come home to spring though.


----------



## macraven

sure would damo.



come over to....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24068254&posted=1#post24068254


tag fairy is tagging all of us.

she is having fun with her wand tonight....


----------



## JSThatcher

What or who is a Tag Fairy? Real or a figment of my imagination?


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Lawrence how is the quitting going??
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone I am so thrilled to be feeling better .. Never mind that I am just thrilled to be able to EAT NORMAL FOOD   . I guess you never know how good food is until you can't eat it .
> 
> I told my friend that I beat my sister up because she is bridezilla and that is how I got so black and blue ... It was pretty funny when she made a face like this  . Then I had to tell the truth ... She would have called my sister  to find out and then we really would have had it out    .
> 
> Ok off to give DS a spelling test and then he goes off to BED   . Then the girls have stuff to do and then they go to  so mommy has some time ALONE !!  Then if I am not  I can visit my friends in the BOX  .. . Ok too many smiles but I couldn't help myself .



*Thanks for asking and its going good down to about 7 now but still having the withdrawls and not to mention my gums are sore for some reason and I guess the cut down on smoking is having something to do with it  *


----------



## ky07

*Good Night Homies and Sweet Dreams  *


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Yes indeed... to RAPStar!
> 
> What's going on Lori?



Sorry I didn't respond earlier but I had to run out. Mikey called to see if I was coming to the ball game tonight. Of course him calling meant that he wanted me there. So I had to get out of my comfy clothes and drive about 20 miles to watch everyone's kid but mine play. He failed to mention they were playing 2 games.  

If it makes anyone feel better it was 80 when I left the house and was about 40 by the time we were done playing. I went in a t-shirt and no jacket.  

We actually drove by a bank clock that said it was -196f! 





keishashadow said:


> odd thing is yesterday, one of the outside drivers/sub-contractors had a coil of steel chained down wrong (suicide method instead of sideways = easier & faster way) on a flatbed; young girl who just got her license pulled out onto highway in front of him & it rolled up & over the cab...crushing the car & killing her. So, in a way he's glad not to have the responsibility anymore either....said he was sick of idiots cutting in front of him, guess peeps don't understand you can't stop 80,000 pds on a dime.


 
That is terrible. 



> off to make mac & cheese (kraft no less ) for the rest of the troops, i'm dealing with stomach distress from the chinese...bleech...it tasted good going down.



Sorry your tummy is feeling yucky! Stay away from Chinese food!



macraven said:


> to our newest homie:
> 
> 
> *RAPstar............
> *
> 
> he will fit in quite well here with us.
> he will have the same melt down the rest of us have if T2 is closed when he visits UO......
> 
> 
> 
> i do T2 every other visit.
> i missed it in october and it best be there this october or i'll demistrate.
> maybe i'll strip naked and dance the hula........



 




RAPstar said:


> worse than that, i'm having panic attacks about ROTM being closed, and my trip isn't til Sept!!! lol And thank you all for the welcomes!!!!!



You guys are jinxing yourselves. You are supposed to think positively.




roseprincess said:


> Thank you all for your concern about Chrissy and me. I never came down with the flu yet, knock on wood.
> Thank you all about how long the drive is from St. Pete's to Orlando
> 
> 
> Hi to all!
> 
> Gotta run.



Knocking on wood here! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *That's a good idea, except noone in our house drinks decaf tea.    We'd be going to someone else's house to raid their fridge.*



Well it was a thought. 





> *It makes me feel better knowing she's gone MIA for a few days before.    This is the 1st time, since I've been here.   Okay, I'll quit worrying & let her be MIA in peace.*



Yep, she has done it a few times before. 




> *I didn't think so!*


----------



## loribell

wwessing said:


> Maaaaacccccc!!!!  You're back. . .
> 
> I haven't been around much lately, and didn't even have to bring home a note.
> 
> Let's see. . . we all left our dirty laundry at your house, we drank all your Jack, we teased your cat, ate all your groceries and helped ourselves to all your beverages (had to mix the Jack with somethin)  We tried to clean up that stain on the carpet, but if I remember correctly, Lawrence did it!!  I tried to stop them. . . really, I did. . . .



   



coastermom said:


> I also feel great today . I ate regular food and I even had ...
> 
> STARBUCKS . So now we know that I am feeling better  .



Be careful so that you don't get dry socket. It is just as painful.



macraven said:


> i'm a good joe but i draw the line at teasing my cats................
> they are my babies and i wuv them to pieces.......
> 
> 
> other than that, you would fit right in with my dysfunctional family.
> party on dude.....



So no teasing the cats but the boys are fair game?  



RVGal said:


> I think I was somehow hanging on to the hope that we were going through the motions of treating him, but that his day of seizures would just be this weird fluke that never happened again.  We'd have him on the meds as a precaution for 2 years and then be on our merry way.  Sigh.  I guess that bubble has been burst.
> 
> Since I am the bearer of all doom and gloom these days, I might as well tell you that Carol was hospitalized yesterday.  She is running a fever and has severe leg cramps.  They have her on antibiotics and a potassium drip.  Bloodwork hasn't come back yet, so we don't know if she has an infection somewhere or what.  This was her first round of the different chemo, so I'm just hoping this isn't something her body isn't going to be able to withstand.
> 
> Okay, so I'll stop the depressing stuff.  I need to give my brain a rest.  I've got to go see if I can get some more food in the bigger boy and convince the smaller boy that it really IS bedtime.



I was hoping the same thing with Joshua. Maybe that can still happen.      

Sorry Carol is back in the hospital. I hope it is just a reaction to the chemo.


----------



## loribell

Well guess I better head out to. Goodnight everyone! Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm home now.
> is the joint cleaned up?
> 
> i couldn't tell when i walked in the door...........



Your room is just as messy as what you left it....we didn't clean up a thing!   (Altho, I did borrow a shirt outta yer closet...it's in Tracie's laundry pile now tho....she'll clean it up and get it back to you  btw...thanks Trace!  )



macraven said:


> lori, thanks for sharing your pics.
> 
> many of mine have similar views like yours.
> 
> i'll for go doing repeats but *will post the pics when they were filming Lost while we were there.*i have some of the cabins that will be used in the the future shows of Lost.



How cool is that!?!   Better than seeing a movie being filmed at UO imho.  I'll be lookin forward to those pix  



macraven said:


> don't you just love dope.......



 



macraven said:


> i'm going back to spend time with brother next year ......



i thought you's switched off each year?  he comes here, you go there??  Then again, what fool would want to visit IL if they live in HI??  Yep, YOU go THERE again  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> brab, you did a super job in locking up at night.!!



thanks....but i didn't do it every night....


----------



## KStarfish82

Sorry to hear about Carol, Tricia!!!   


Don't have to go to school tomorrow because I'm going to a conference  

Yippee!!!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> *PB cups are meant to be enjoyed 24 hours a day. they are the perfect food. *



good _protein_, right? (ya know...the peanut butter is great source of protein   )



loribell said:


> I am not Penny, but yes it is wrong to eat a Reese's while riding an exercise bike. You should eat it and enjoy then go work it off.



I was trying to use/exercise "good/effective time management"  

 




keishashadow said:


> just noticed your 'nanner abuse ala ghostbusters  LISTEN UP MISSY...this is a 'nanner sanctuary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always leave a light on for them



Problem with my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 










			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> allison's has become one with the tanning bed.  i still haven't bought a tanning package, think i may wait until the real sun comes out & go "native"...not like i've got anything better to do lol. Did pick up a tube of the "new & improved" Jergens moisturizer with self-tanner...this version claims to do the trick in 3 days. *Two days later i see a glow * . It doesn't smell as bad as their regular stuff either (talk about damning praise) advertisement over



You see a 'glow'???  What happened to 'golden bronze goddess' ?  




coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING !!
> 
> I am feeling much better today and I am going out today  . I have had it being in this house.



Glad you are feeling better Mary and are on the way back to normal   I agree...only so much of the 4 walls one can take .... especially when you don't feel up to par....  



RVGal said:


> I saw this and it made me think of my friends up north...



uh...thanks?  




 funny pic tho....thx!  



loribell said:


> Just noticed that I have broke the 100 day mark!!!!!










CONGRATS!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did notice this morning....but forgot to congratulate you!  ​


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Hi everyone!  My first internet access in 4 days!  We made it to Boston this time without any trouble and got up to our condo in Vermont.



Glad to hear ya made it Marcie...have a great time!   Don't worry about the boss....you prolly won't get lucky enough to get fired  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I missed morning roll call again.     Good afternoon to all the homies. *



That's okay....we know you're not 'morning shift'...you likes to sleep in  (i would too if i could  )



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Or are you speaking from experience? *



 actually no...you'd be surprised what clients will tell you.   For instance...some (drunk) dude didn't want to spend his "dollar" on eye protection (disposable WinkEase for 50 cents).  He wanted to use his 2 quarters for eye protection    yeah....he ended buying WinkEase.....  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *  I wish we had a trip booked.    I've started planning 4 or 5, but can't decide on what to do.    You guys are going to have a great time, being at UO at the same time.*



So....where are we helping you decide to go?  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> i am glad i can now be *connnected *to the *real world *and all my *friends in the box *again.



ain't that sentence an 'oxymoron'?


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> He's a millhunk, works in a steel mill (they do still have them in Pittsburgh
> 
> odd thing is yesterday, one of the outside drivers/sub-contractors had a coil of steel chained down wrong (suicide method instead of sideways = easier & faster way) on a flatbed; young girl who just got her license pulled out onto highway in front of him & it rolled up & over the cab...crushing the car & killing her. So, in a way he's glad not to have the responsibility anymore either....said he was sick of idiots cutting in front of him, guess peeps don't understand you can't stop 80,000 pds on a dime.



janet gots a beefcake husband  

That's a very sad story about that poor girl...but according to my friend who has been driving trucks all his life, it's normal.  Peeps just pull out in front of trucks all the time not realizing they need a lot of room to stop   It really is a shame.....when you're a young driver, you only get one shot at being stupid.....for some, too late.  



Metro West said:


> Hey Janet...what's shakin?





























tarheelmjfan said:


> *What's going on with T2?   I missed the memo. *





RAPstar said:


> I read somewhere they might be closing it for refurb. once simpsons opens.



I had heard once Simpsons opened, it would close and be replaced with something else....Hope not...DH really enjoys that show  



RAPstar said:


> My initials are RAP. In case you were wondering.



RAP do you have an actual name you'd like us to call you....or just RAP??


----------



## bubba's mom

coastermom said:


> I told my friend that I beat my sister up because she is bridezilla and that is how I got so black and blue ... It was pretty funny when she made a face like this



I told ya....'brag that you won'  



macraven said:


> i listed about those on the secrets of IOA thread.
> 
> couldn't have known about them unless phamton showed me.



if I can't find it....she's comin' to show me  


 

be like my own personal tour guide   



RVGal said:


> Joshua is doing okay.  He still doesn't want to eat much, but he is drinking plenty and I've been able to get his meds in him.  I'm thankful for that.  We now go back to see the pediatric neurologist next month.  She wants to see him to "reevaluate" his condition now that he had a breakthrough seizure.
> 
> I think I was somehow hanging on to the hope that we were going through the motions of treating him, but that his day of seizures would just be this weird fluke that never happened again.  We'd have him on the meds as a precaution for 2 years and then be on our merry way.  Sigh.  I guess that bubble has been burst.
> 
> Since I am the bearer of all doom and gloom these days, I might as well tell you that Carol was hospitalized yesterday.  She is running a fever and has severe leg cramps.  They have her on antibiotics and a potassium drip.  Bloodwork hasn't come back yet, so we don't know if she has an infection somewhere or what.  This was her first round of the different chemo, so I'm just hoping this isn't something her body isn't going to be able to withstand.
> 
> Okay, so I'll stop the depressing stuff.  I need to give my brain a rest.  I've got to go see if I can get some more food in the bigger boy and convince the smaller boy that it really IS bedtime.



Don't give up....your bubble is not burst.   It's just a bump in the road....you'll see.  Keep the faith!  Keep takin' one day at a time   One day you'll be 'worry free'  

I'm sad to hear of Carol's illness   Potassium drip is to relieve the leg cramping.  (I have recently discovered my severe foot crampings are from lack of potassium.  Why do I lack potassium? Cuz I don't eat enuf potassium (salt [usually], potatoes, bananas, etc...) and I must be 'over exercising'   Can ya believe that??  Here I am trying to do GOOD...and I'm having THIS issue   ) Anyway...sorry I got off subject and all about me....   If Carol feels that bad, the best place for her is in the hospital.  They will take good care of her...please let us know any updates   Look how wonderful all our mummydust prayers are workin' so far  



GemmaPixie said:


> Tricia, So sorry about everything going on in your life right now, must be very stressful- I am sending thoughts all the way from my part of the world!



WOW!  How can ya go wrong from all the way across the ocean??


----------



## macraven

hey, where are youse guys.........


the tag fairy is talking to me on that thread i posted about earlier...

the tag fairy even answered Kfish's question.

i think kfish went to bed and missed seeing that.........

will be back.............

have to tell tag fairy something i just remembered..


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> now i have to call the tag fairy and get that tag back......
> 
> i do like the *hula girl tag *though.....



i like her _better _ 



damo said:


> Welcome back Mac.  Hawaii is lovely isn't it?  *Would have been nicer to come home to spring though*.



well...if you're gonna go that far...may as well come home to 'summer' or not at all  

Speakin' of....when's the next trip home to SC d? 



JSThatcher said:


> What or who is a Tag Fairy?



See the "Earning My Ears" under your screen name?  Others have colored sayings under theirs.  They would be something that person said and the 'tag fairy' quotes you and puts it there (in color) permanently   It's an honor to be tagged  



ky07 said:


> *Thanks for asking and its going good down to about 7 now but still having the withdrawls  *



Hang in the Lawrence..you're doing great!  By the time vacay gets here, you won't even THINK to LOOK for smoking sections  

*TODD*....how are YOU doing?? 



loribell said:


> Sorry I didn't respond earlier but I had to run out. Mikey called to see if I was coming to the ball game tonight. Of course him calling meant that he wanted me there. So I had to get out of my comfy clothes and *drive about 20 miles to watch everyone's kid but mine play*. He failed to mention they were playing 2 games.



  That sux....sorry to hear that....but, at least you are supportive and THAT is what he'll always remember  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> If it makes anyone feel better it was 80 when I left the house and was about 40 by the time we were done playing. I went in a t-shirt and no jacket.
> 
> We actually drove by a bank clock that said it was -196f!



 I DO feel sorry for you....honestly!  Out in -196F degree weather without a jacket and in only a t-shirt   ....that's COLD Lori!!!  



loribell said:


> So no teasing the cats but the *boys are fair game*?



Boys are ALWAYS fair game   



KStarfish82 said:


> Don't have to go to school tomorrow because I'm going to a conference



  .....but I didn't realize you were back to skool already....my how time flies    Where's PFin??  How she doin?


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> So no teasing the cats but the boys are fair game?


 


they are fair game..........






bubba's mom said:


> Your room is just as messy as what you left it....we didn't clean up a thing!   (Altho, I did borrow a shirt outta yer closet...it's in Tracie's laundry pile now tho....she'll clean it up and get it back to you  btw...thanks Trace!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you's switched off each year?  he comes here, you go there??  Then again, what fool would want to visit IL if they live in HI??  Yep, YOU go THERE again





he'll come see me this september i think.
and his health is going south so i have to go back next spring to help.



not that hawaii is a bad thing.
just the long flight.........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Interesting day today. Yeah.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> hey, where are youse guys.........
> 
> 
> the tag fairy is talking to me on that thread i posted about earlier...



i made an appearance..... 



macraven said:


> he'll come see me this september i think.
> and his health is going south so i have to go back next spring to help.
> 
> 
> not that hawaii is a bad thing.
> just the long flight.........



yeah...darn Hawaii...why can't it be closer?  



the Dark Marauder said:


> Interesting day today. Yeah.




You do realize you will not make friends just spitting that out and leaving it at that??    More info....


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> RAP do you have an actual name you'd like us to call you....or just RAP??



Oh, you can call me Star.   Robert's the name, musical theatre is the game......when I can afford to do a show.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Oh, you can call me Star.   Robert's the name, musical theatre is the game......when I can afford to do a show.



Okay then....Robert it is!  I am Barb or Brab...whatever your fingers end up typing    Glad to see more guys around here.....   Another Robert around is


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> You do realize you will not make friends just spitting that out and leaving it at that??    More info....


I'm trying to get people to PM me, stop foiling my secrets!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Okay then....Robert it is!  I am Barb or Brab...whatever your fingers end up typing    Glad to see more guys around here.....   Another Robert around is



I also go by Robbie, or Rob. Just don't call me Bob, I don't like having to clean up the blood.  I also go by Sebastian or Sebbie, but that has to do more with high school German class.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm trying to get people to PM me, stop foiling my secrets!



i have tried and tried to send you a pm darkie....

something wrong with the dis.
i get the message of being timed out.



but when your pm's start working again..........we will all fill your box up.


we love to make people happy....


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I also go by Robbie, or Rob. Just don't call me Bob, *I don't like having to clean up the blood*.  I also go by Sebastian or Sebbie, but that has to do more with high school German class.















note to self:     just call him "sir"


----------



## macraven

sweet sleep homies.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> i have tried and tried to send you a pm darkie....
> 
> something wrong with the dis.
> i get the message of being timed out.
> 
> 
> 
> but when your pm's start working again..........we will all fill your box up.
> 
> 
> we love to make people happy....


Your flux capacitor needs to be recharged. Now where did I put my spare....

ah yes it's BEEN LEFT IN 1872??????? WHO THE HADES BORROWED IT?


----------



## macraven

all green lights out.......

get to bed 
no more drinks of water tonight.


time for shut eye.


don't forget to let the dog back in or he will bark all night long in my backyard.


good night
the joint is now locked up


----------



## the Dark Marauder

*lets dog in*

*grabs cat*

To sleepyland!


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Your flux capacitor needs to be recharged. Now where did I put my spare....
> 
> ah yes it's BEEN LEFT IN 1872??????? WHO THE HADES BORROWED IT?





you gave us a hint!!



woo hoo and your pm's work now.........double woo hoo


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> *lets dog in*
> 
> *grabs cat*
> 
> To sleepyland!







green lights out darkie.........


you will have another great day tomorrow.
and so will I


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> green lights out darkie.........
> 
> 
> you will have another great day tomorrow.
> and so will I


Law of Attraction FTW. Now I'm really going to sleep. No really. I have a chiro appt at 1045a.


----------



## macraven

but your light is still green darkie.........


do i have to come over and turn that light out myself?


i could be there within 22 hours if i start driving now.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Friday!!!


----------



## JSThatcher

YEA!!!!! And tonite is my last midnite shift!!! I'm so happy to be off of that shift. I'm a nurse and 3rd shift is very tiring. Well, everyone have a great FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and happy Friday! 

BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies and Yeah Friday   *


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning.

I just came on to say hi, hello, I'm alive, and thinking about all of you.

I just finished up my midnight tour for the weekend.  I start again Monday night.  I need to go take a nap as I promised my most handsome now smoke-free husband that we'd go to Happy Hour this afternoon as we haven't had a weekend off together in weeks.

My demon cat eats popcorn.  She doesn't just play with it.  She eats it.  What kind of cat eats popcorn?  Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it?  Popcorn.  And pasta.  Stupid cat.  I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta?  Weirdo.

Off to watch the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice I taped. Hoping that will make me fall asleep or at least nap.  Anyone watch that?  I only started watching after Omarosa got fired, but I promised a colleague I would watch.

P.S.  Who watched the Xavier/WVU game last night?  I'm sorry, Jennifer.  It was a great game, but I'm sorry WVU lost in OT.
xxx


----------



## tlinus

morning homies
I have a wicked head cold today - came on yesterday afternoon
took kbean to school, taking cbean to school now, cleaning up, taking fbean to school at noon then coming home for a nap

that is my day in a nutshell

the brightness from the screen is hurting my eyes, darn sinus pressure and headache....will try to post more later

tricia - glad to hear joshua is a bit better and please know that carol is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I just came on to say hi, hello, I'm alive, and thinking about all of you.
> 
> I just finished up my midnight tour for the weekend.  I start again Monday night.  I need to go take a nap as I promised my most handsome now smoke-free husband that we'd go to Happy Hour this afternoon as we haven't had a weekend off together in weeks.
> 
> My demon cat eats popcorn.  She doesn't just play with it.  She eats it.  What kind of cat eats popcorn?  Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it?  Popcorn.  And pasta.  Stupid cat.  I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta?  Weirdo.
> 
> *Off to watch the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice I taped. Hoping that will make me fall asleep or at least nap.  Anyone watch that?  I only started watching after Omarosa got fired, but I promised a colleague I would watch*.
> 
> P.S.  Who watched the Xavier/WVU game last night?  I'm sorry, Jennifer.  It was a great game, but I'm sorry WVU lost in OT.
> xxx




There are parts that are touching, parts that are good and parts that are just like a huge commercial   Jim looked like that at one point and said "OMG - its a f*&^%$# commercial!!!!"

hope you get some rest and have a cocktail or two for me - and CONGRATS to Mike!! 

Keeping fingers crossed for Nova tonight


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Sorry to hear about Carol, Tricia!!!
> 
> 
> Don't have to go to school tomorrow because I'm going to a conference
> 
> Yippee!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


 
in service day? enjoy, get smart-er 



bubba's mom said:


> Problem with my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see a 'glow'??? What happened to 'golden bronze goddess' ?


 
I'm starting a secret society, ala the knights templar; shall dub it the SFPON - Society for Protection of Nanners; poor 'lil things...it's fruit profiling i tell you 

the golden goddess hasn't had her hair cut/colored & only tanned once since end of November...typical Christmas austerity program ..i've got roots...evidently, the random grey hairs are keeping me from looking like a skunk

DH = Prime Beef on the hoof to serve man




RAPstar said:


> I also go by Robbie, or Rob. Just don't call me Bob, I don't like having to clean up the blood.  I also go by Sebastian or Sebbie, but that has to do more with high school German class.


 
So it's Bob...anyway you spell it? sorry, couldn't resist 



macraven said:


> note to self: just call him "sir"


  i believe i'm a marked woman; shall look for the giant smilie



the Dark Marauder said:


> *lets dog in*
> 
> **grabs cat**
> 
> To sleepyland!


 
did the cat want to be grabbed? 



Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> 
> BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.


 
hope they all smelled good 



AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I just came on to say hi, hello, I'm alive, and thinking about all of you.
> 
> I just finished up my midnight tour for the weekend. I start again Monday night. I need to go take a nap as I promised my most handsome now smoke-free husband that we'd go to Happy Hour this afternoon as we haven't had a weekend off together in weeks.
> 
> My demon cat eats popcorn. She doesn't just play with it. She eats it. What kind of cat eats popcorn? Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it? Popcorn. And pasta. Stupid cat. I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta? Weirdo.
> 
> *Off to watch the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice I taped*. Hoping that will make me fall asleep or at least nap. Anyone watch that? I only started watching after Omarosa got fired, but I promised a colleague I would watch.
> 
> P.S. Who watched the Xavier/WVU game last night? I'm sorry, Jennifer. It was a great game, but I'm sorry WVU lost in OT.
> xxx


 
me, me, me...i never heard of Trace Adkins before the show ; marilu henner is not quite "right"-rather spazy imo

congrats to the new & improved hubby get him drunk & have your way with him 

Tricia - don't give up, think of it as a bad blip; we're all pulling for you 

Lori - sorry to hear your temp dropped by half (really i am); still in the mid 40's here - almost froze @ DSs tennis match earlier in the week. Another today if it stops drizzling...brrr. A double header? You must have lights on the field ; our league only has them on the little leage field.


----------



## bubba's mom

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!   


Now, I know that you all know I am NOT a morning person....so, why so happy you ask??? Well....first, short work day today   Bubba has midterm karate test tonite, so I'm gettin' done work around 5  

Second, I'm going to pay off our cruise today!

Third, found out last night that our tax return takes care of our whole _vacation_...not just the cruise, but our _whole vacation_.... (with some leftover   ) 

This is really good news, because I really wasn't sure if we'd owe, or get some back!  See, you guys don't know this (cuz the 'house' wasn't dun being built yet) that in Nov. 2006 I made a very risky move changing salons.  I didn't know how it would affect me financially, but apparently my bold move paid off....record tax return!    So, DH is relieved and so very happy......now he wants to shop for a big, no, scratch that, a huge new tv   I dunno....we'll see.....money must be spent on vacation first  

Anyhow...to all those who have the weekend off:   It's Friday!  Enjoy payday!  





macraven said:


> you gave us a hint!!



i was thinkin' the exact same thing! 



Motherfletcher said:


> Friday!!!



Not a good day thus far Fletch??  Not even a 'mornin' ' for ya?  Just a "Friday"?  



JSThatcher said:


> YEA!!!!! And tonite is my last midnite shift!!! I'm so happy to be off of that shift. I'm a nurse and 3rd shift is very tiring. Well, everyone have a great FRIDAY!!!



My friend is a nurse....I agree 3rd shift may be a bit 'quieter', but it's 10x more tiring    But, you have an honorable job...takin' care of sick people...I couldn't do it   btw, do you have another name you'd like us to call you...or is Thatch or JS okay? 



Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> 
> BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.



Any of 'em important or cute?   How long were ya stuck?  (Too bad not the entire day?  You'd been one of the first OUT the door at the end of the day   )



ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies and Yeah Friday  *



 Lawrence ....feelin' any better today? 



AlexandNessa said:


> I just finished up my midnight tour for the weekend.  I start again Monday night.  I need to go take a nap as I promised my *most handsome now smoke-free husband* that we'd go to Happy Hour this afternoon as we haven't had a weekend off together in weeks.



  off together for weekend
 smokeless!!!  (How is he doing?  He's not grouchy, is he??  He'd better not be!  ) Tell him I am extremely proud of him!!!  Way to go Mike  



AlexandNessa said:


> My demon cat eats popcorn.  She doesn't just play with it.  She eats it.  *What kind of cat eats popcorn? * Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it?  Popcorn.  And pasta.  Stupid cat.  I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta?  Weirdo.



  YOUR kind of cat eats popcorn!!  Altho I'm sure not too healthy....still funny! Are you sure she's not part "dog"  

 

Are her and Alex any better buds these days??? Don't worry...she'll calm down eventually..... Hey...look on the bright side: at least she's social and fun to be around, unlike my dummy who hated people and ran from everything/one  (well, everyone but ME of course!)


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> morning homies
> I have a wicked head cold today - came on yesterday afternoon
> took kbean to school, taking cbean to school now, cleaning up, taking fbean to school at noon then coming home for a nap
> 
> that is my day in a nutshell



Okay, I know I quoted you, but dunno what happened to it  either that or you're REALLY special  

I'm sorry you don't feel good...take a day to rest...you don't want to feel bad over the weekend! Enjoy the peace & quiet once FBean goes to skool    ...and maybe a lil somethin' for that head...hhhmmm 

Jodie, forgot to mention: I don't watch CA or the bball.....what I DID learn last nite was that Tammy's Tarheels are North Carolina (right?) and I picked them all the way to the end....or coming in 2nd at the Finals (can't remember)....So, guess I'm rootin' for Heels too??   (How blonde is THAT?? Didn't even know it?   )


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> I'm starting a secret society, ala the knights templar; shall dub it the SFPON - Society for Protection of Nanners; poor 'lil things...it's fruit profiling i tell you
> 
> the golden goddess hasn't had her hair cut/colored & only tanned once since end of November...typical Christmas austerity program ..i've got roots...evidently, the random grey hairs are keeping me from looking like a skunk



Mornin' Keeper of the Nanners  


 

Best be thinkin' about makin' an appt...dontcha think??


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> Now, I know that you all know I am NOT a morning person....so, why so happy you ask??? Well....first, short work day today   Bubba has midterm karate test tonite, so I'm gettin' done work around 5
> 
> Second, I'm going to pay off our cruise today!
> 
> Third, found out last night that our tax return takes care of our whole _vacation_...not just the cruise, but our _whole vacation_.... (with some leftover   )
> 
> This is really good news, because I really wasn't sure if we'd owe, or get some back!  See, you guys don't know this (cuz the 'house' wasn't dun being built yet) that in Nov. 2006 I made a very risky move changing salons.  I didn't know how it would affect me financially, but apparently my bold move paid off....record tax return!    So, DH is relieved and so very happy......now he wants to shop for a big, no, scratch that, a huge new tv   I dunno....we'll see.....money must be spent on vacation first
> 
> Anyhow...to all those who have the weekend off:   It's Friday!  Enjoy payday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinkin' the exact same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good day thus far Fletch??  Not even a 'mornin' ' for ya?  Just a "Friday"?
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is a nurse....I agree 3rd shift may be a bit 'quieter', but it's 10x more tiring    But, you have an honorable job...takin' care of sick people...I couldn't do it   btw, do you have another name you'd like us to call you...or is Thatch or JS okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Any of 'em important or cute?   How long were ya stuck?  (Too bad not the entire day?  You'd been one of the first OUT the door at the end of the day   )
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence ....feelin' any better today?
> 
> 
> 
> off together for weekend
> smokeless!!!  (How is he doing?  He's not grouchy, is he??  He'd better not be!  ) Tell him I am extremely proud of him!!!  Way to go Mike
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR kind of cat eats popcorn!!  Altho I'm sure not too healthy....still funny! Are you sure she's not part "dog"
> 
> 
> 
> Are her and Alex any better buds these days??? Don't worry...she'll calm down eventually..... Hey...look on the bright side: at least she's social and fun to be around, unlike my dummy who hated people and ran from everything/one  (well, everyone but ME of course!)



*Great News about your tax return Barb and I am feeling a little better and guess it won't be until we get on the plane in July when I feel really good  *


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' Keeper of the Nanners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best be thinkin' about makin' an appt...dontcha think??


 
You may call me your *"Exhaulted 'Nanner Keeper"* 

i've been procrastinating for 4 months, why break my record now? 

Congrats on paying off the cruise, i'm jealous...it'll be a week beforehand for us...not that much since it's a meager 3 day affair...still just can't bring myself to give them the $ ahead of time; even if i had the money...squeezing the interest of funds i suppose...probably a whopping quarter or so each month 



ky07 said:


> *Great News about your tax return Barb and I am feeling a little better and guess it won't be until we get on the plane in July when I feel really good  *


 
you get by with a little help from your friends 

off to buy wood for entertainment unit DH is supposed to start today & hopefully finish sometime this century (think that's why we get along so well-birds of a procrastinating feather).

Jennifer - forgot to comment on WVU, way to hang in there so long; better luck next year?

Penny - looking forward to updates on racing & BB this week ; so glad you post it...i have yet to figure out how to check the standings on ESPN one - d'oh.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> hope they all smelled good


Yes but that's a scary thought!  



bubba's mom said:


> Any of 'em important or cute?   How long were ya stuck?  (Too bad not the entire day?  You'd been one of the first OUT the door at the end of the day


None were important or cute...we were stuck for about 20 mins. You KNOW I would have been the first one out the door if it was quittin time. Forget the "ladies first" crap...all's fair in love, war and elevator evacuations.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Yes but that's a scary thought!
> 
> None were important or cute...we were stuck for about 20 mins. You KNOW I would have been the first one out the door if it was quittin time. Forget the "ladies first" crap...all's fair in love, war and elevator evacuations.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> You may call me your *"Exhaulted 'Nanner Keeper"*



 



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> i've been procrastinating for 4 months, why break my record now?



because some salons actually charge you MORE money if you have longer roots to take care of.... Longer roots = more product & time = more money  (at least, I charge more)



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> Congrats on paying off the cruise, i'm jealous...it'll be a week beforehand for us...



I HAVE to have it paid in full by Tues, April 1st (no joke)....so, letting it go a week beforehand isn't going to cut it for me  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> off to buy wood for entertainment unit DH is supposed to start today & hopefully finish sometime this century



  Good luck!  That is MY condition of new tv...wall mounted w/ new ent. center around it.... haveta put all my family pix _somewhere _now...don't I?   My DH is a procrastinator too...but, with the nice weather coming around the corner, maybe he'll be inspired  




ky07 said:


> *Great News about your tax return Barb and I am feeling a little better and guess it won't be until we get on the plane in July when I feel really good  *



Thank you and CONGRATS on breaking into double digit days!!  



Metro West said:


> You KNOW I would have been the first one out the door if it was quittin time. Forget the "ladies first" crap...all's fair in love, war and elevator evacuations.



  ...I'm shocked!  I pegged you for the perfect gentleman..... was I wrong?


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> because some salons actually charge you MORE money if you have longer roots to take care of.... Longer roots = more product & time = more money  (at least, I charge more)
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE to have it paid in full by Tues, April 1st (no joke)....so, letting it go a week beforehand isn't going to cut it for me
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  That is MY condition of new tv...wall mounted w/ new ent. center around it.... haveta put all my family pix _somewhere _now...don't I?   My DH is a procrastinator too...but, with the nice weather coming around the corner, maybe he'll be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and CONGRATS on breaking into double digit days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm shocked!  I pegged you for the perfect gentleman..... was I wrong?



*See loosing my mind and just noticed that when you mentioned it     *


----------



## ky07

*Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *


----------



## bubba's mom

I would be mad Lawrence.  First, now this is only MY opinion, he's lucky he even gets to go....especially with grades that aren't good.  Second, he lied.  He flat out lied to you.....that is not acceptable in our home.  

Bubba knows to fess up if he done wrong...he also knows (the hard way) that if he lies about it instead, it's a million times worse.  

For instance, when he was younger, he told us a lie.  Instead of the punishment being for the weekend, it was 2 weeks because he lied.  He learned from that mistake....He learned that 'yes', he is still in trouble for what he did wrong, but the ramifications are worse if he lies about it  

Telling lies in this house is not acceptable, and I think he gets that....we often remind him, if he doesn't do anything wrong in the first place, he doesn't have to lie to keep out of trouble....duh....

So, no, I don't think you're wrong to be upset and at the very least, he needs to know how upset you are about this (even if it does go in one ear and out the other)... you are his parent, not his doormat! ....if he was a good kid with great grades, maybe not so much....but, from what you tell us, I don't think he _deserved/earned the right _to skip skool and go. Does the other parent know they did this?  OR did the other kid tell his parents he was staying at YOUR house last night?  (Ya know...the ole 'switch-er-ooo?)   

Don't worry....there are no perfect parents and it's not easy to parent....if it were, everyone would do it and they would do it well!


----------



## RVGal

Morning!

Joshua slept well last night and ate half a biscuit (w/ honey) for breakfast this morning.  He's had his meds and seems to be doing okay.  I'll feel better when he is eating and acting completely normal again, but we seem to be moving in that direction so I try not to worry.

Carol had more blood tests this morning and they are moving her to a private room.  She's been in a semi-private all this time.  If they are moving her, I'm assuming they plan to keep her for awhile.  Sigh.

I've read everything, but I don't think I can remember enough to respond.

Lawrence, I'd say that NOT KNOWING that your son was going to miss a day of school is something to get upset over.  If it was a planned thing and he simply didn't tell you so that he could sneak out a day early... yeah... I'd have a problem with that.


----------



## damo

The kids have to earn your trust and you need to let him know that Lawrence.  Keeping things from you does not allow you to trust him.  I must say that I was very very fortunate and my kids never got into any trouble.  Sure they caused me some worry but they both have a lot of common sense.  You really have to pick your battles as well.  Some things are just not worth getting upset about.  It sounds like your son really doesn't like school and perhaps just needs to grow up a bit.  He sounds very typical to me but I'm sure you want him to get an education or training of some sort and make sure he can support himself in a nice manner.



Everyone should take a look at the new Simpsons photos!!!

http://ioacentral.com/resort_updates/simpsons_exterior_construction/index.htm


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> ...I'm shocked!  I pegged you for the perfect gentleman.....was I wrong?


Yup...I'm the imperfect gentleman. 



ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years . My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping. So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *


I've been watching the Citrus Bowl being prepared for this weekend all week now. This morning they had ALL the lights on with the search lights and strobes...it was pretty cool looking at 6am.


----------



## coastermom

ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
> My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
> So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *



I WOULD BEAT THAT CHILD >>>>Ok may be not but I am going throught the teen years too . is my thought on the whole mess but anyway DD is 16 this May and DD number two will be 13 this april . I am not happy with DD16 because of the Dating thing . I hate to say no but am always worried when they go out even in groups which is all they are allowed to do anyway  .Fibbing  is something my DD almost 13 found out about the hard way . She lied about a myspace page so now she has to go on the computer with me around ONLY and this was after the school  thing with the cell phone that we took away for a month. So yeah his grades are not so good and he lied I think he needs some sort of punishment when he returns . I pick so many battles some are more inportant then others but SCHOOL to us is the most important thing so not doing well and then missing to go away is UNCOOL  and punishable in this house .  


Ok off to the last set of stores today . Need to get a 8x10 frame in espresso , need clay to finish a school project and I need to get some kind of small scrap book for our pictures from like I am guessing 3 or 4 years ago . Me and DH went to Aruba   and I really want to scrap them now that I started to scrap more and more . Ok gotta run . Ck in later  to see the homies .


----------



## tlinus

Metro West said:


> Yup...I'm the imperfect gentleman.
> 
> *I've been watching the Citrus Bowl being prepared for this weekend all week now. This morning they had ALL the lights on with the search lights and strobes...it was pretty cool looking at 6am*.



*Yeah - but what you should be doing is checking out Ellen and seeing if those stinking walls are down at the Simpsons ride yet  ......sheesh......forget about being stuck in elevators and working!!*


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
> My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
> So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *



*Let him enjoy his little play weekend. Then tighten the straps when he gets home   I have a dd (like Mary's) who will be 13 in April. She is starting to come around to our way of thinking. DH and I have been doing the united front parenting thing and she knows that she can no longer pit one of us against the other. School is first and her grades better stay improved or she will systematically start losing privledges, she is intelligent and has tested way beyond her grades. Even her teachers don't understand why she is not getting straight a's. It's called putting forth minimal effort  ......At 13 I was helping out around the house WAAAAYYYYYY more than she does - and all of that is going to change shortly as well  and she knows it  *


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> *Yeah - but what you should be doing is checking out Ellen and seeing if those stinking walls are down at the Simpsons ride yet  ......sheesh......forget about being stuck in elevators and working!!*


The Citrus Bowl is on the way to work...I drive past it every day on 408. I'll check out the walls tomorrow night but no Ellen tickets for the second year.


----------



## tlinus

and janet - 

don't worry.....the force will protect your nanners


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> 
> BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.




were they hot?


if not, did they have chocolate ?


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> were they hot?
> 
> 
> if not, did they have chocolate ?


No...they weren't hot and they didn't have chocolate either! Can you believe that?!?!?!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I just came on to say hi, hello, I'm alive, and thinking about all of you.
> 
> 
> My demon cat eats popcorn.  She doesn't just play with it.  She eats it.  What kind of cat eats popcorn?  Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it?  Popcorn.  And pasta.  Stupid cat.  I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta?  Weirdo.
> 
> 
> xxx




when my good son wakes up tomorrow, i will have him show me how to post the pics i took.

when i came home, the bad kitty here ate, yes i said ate, parts of my painted white wicker hamper in the hallway.


i think i would prefer popcorn over hampers.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> were they hot?
> 
> 
> if not, did they have chocolate ?



If they were hot AND had chocolate, that would be great... or a sticky mess... one or the other...


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> If they were hot AND had chocolate, that would be great... or a sticky mess... one or the other...


Chocolate doesn't stand a chance once I get in the area.


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> If they were hot AND had chocolate, that would be great... or a sticky mess... one or the other...



or fun at the very least


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies and Yeah Friday   *




morning homie
hoo ray for friday.......as if i really know what day it is today.
i'm still on local hula time.



tlinus said:


> morning homies
> I have a wicked head cold today - came on yesterday afternoon
> took kbean to school, taking cbean to school now, cleaning up, taking fbean to school at noon then coming home for a nap
> 
> that is my day in a nutshell
> 
> the brightness from the screen is hurting my eyes, darn sinus pressure and headache....will try to post more later



poor homie.......i know how you feel and its miserable.
start drinking now.  the headache you will get from the booze will make the other sinus headache disappear.
 




keishashadow said:


> in service day? enjoy, get smart-er
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting a secret society, ala the knights templar; shall dub it the SFPON - Society for Protection of Nanners; poor 'lil things...it's fruit profiling i tell you
> 
> the golden goddess hasn't had her hair cut/colored & only tanned once since end of November...typical Christmas austerity program ..i've got roots...evidently, the random grey hairs are keeping me from looking like a skunk
> 
> So it's Bob...anyway you spell it? sorry, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> i believe i'm a marked woman; shall look for the giant smilie
> 
> 
> 
> did the cat want to be grabbed?




cat people don't grab, they pet and honor and bow to the cats....

janet better watch out, star may borrow my heavy machineary   

dip your head in a can of paint and that will take away the skunk.
did i ever tell you the story of how my middle son stuck his head in a gallon of paint?  he was almost 3 at that time.  we were so glad he wasn't school age yet..

your nanners are special..




bubba's mom said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Now, I know that you all know I am NOT a morning person....so, why so happy you ask??? Well....first, short work day today   Bubba has midterm karate test tonite, so I'm gettin' done work around 5
> Anyhow...to all those who have the weekend off:   It's Friday!  Enjoy payday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good day thus far Fletch??  Not even a 'mornin' ' for ya?  Just a "Friday"?
> 
> My friend is a nurse....I agree 3rd shift may be a bit 'quieter', but it's 10x more tiring    But, you have an honorable job...takin' care of sick people...I couldn't do it   btw, do you have another name you'd like us to call you...or is Thatch or JS okay?
> 
> 
> Lawrence ....feelin' any better today?
> 
> 
> YOUR kind of cat eats popcorn!!  Altho I'm sure not too healthy....still funny! Are you sure she's not part "dog"




good thing bubba is a morning person.
i think he smiles all the time.

bubba will do great on the midterm test tonight.

be sure to come back tonight and tell us all about it.


anyone watch One Flew Over the Cuckoo Nest?
Nurse Rachett..............i think i didn't spell that name right thought.

how about Miss R for thatcher?   
think she is too young to catch that one.....




keishashadow said:


> You may call me your *"Exhaulted 'Nanner Keeper"*
> 
> i've been procrastinating for 4 months, why break my record now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get by with a little help from your friends
> 
> off to buy wood for entertainment unit DH is supposed to start today & hopefully finish sometime this century (think that's why we get along so well-birds of a procrastinating feather).
> 
> Jennifer - forgot to comment on WVU, way to hang in there so long; better luck next year?
> 
> Penny - looking forward to updates on racing & BB this week ; so glad you post it...i have yet to figure out how to check the standings on ESPN one - d'oh.




ditto for penny, jennifer and janet



Metro West said:


> Yes but that's a scary thought!
> 
> None were important or cute...we were stuck for about 20 mins. You KNOW I would have been the first one out the door if it was quittin time. Forget the "ladies first" crap...all's fair in love, war and elevator evacuations.




just like on the titanic


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Chocolate doesn't stand a chance once I get in the area.



homie........... 

i love chocolate........and hhn.......

you are a clone of me!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Yeah - but what you should be doing is checking out Ellen and seeing if those stinking walls are down at the Simpsons ride yet  ......sheesh......forget about being stuck in elevators and working!!*





has anyone seen ellen yet?


i would love to meet her!


todd, crash the ellen show.  it doesn't matter if you don't have a ticket.
tell them the dog ate it.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Joshua slept well last night and ate half a biscuit (w/ honey) for breakfast this morning.  He's had his meds and seems to be doing okay.  I'll feel better when he is eating and acting completely normal again, but we seem to be moving in that direction so I try not to worry.
> 
> Carol had more blood tests this morning and they are moving her to a private room.  She's been in a semi-private all this time.  If they are moving her, I'm assuming they plan to keep her for awhile.  Sigh.
> 
> I've read everything, but I don't think I can remember enough to respond.
> 
> Lawrence, I'd say that NOT KNOWING that your son was going to miss a day of school is something to get upset over.  If it was a planned thing and he simply didn't tell you so that he could sneak out a day early... yeah... I'd have a problem with that.




good to hear that joshua did eat and improving.
each day that goes by will get better for everyone in your house.

think positive and don't look back.
you won't lose your mind then.

don't know what to say about carol being moved to a private room.
maybe she is succeptable to infection and they want her away from other patients and their visiting guests.
she will pull through this.
she is a survivor.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
> My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
> So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *




you are talking to the pro of 4  once teenage boys .............i have been through it all. 

if he is not drunk, high, in the hospital or jail, he will be fine.

it's a boy thing to take off and follow a dream and do something that makes him happy.  even if it is for only a season, he will still want to do it as an adventure.

16 year old boys don't think.  they think for the moment not for the consequences of the future.  once he finds out the hard way that no one in orlando will help them out, he'll appreciate you more.  he's a normal teen that is head strong.  he will grow out of that eventually.

in orlando, you have to be 21 to rent a hotel room.
also, he will learn how much gas money it will take to get there and back.
he and his friend will have to figure out where to sleep, and eat when there.
all they have on their mind is wrestling.  all other items are not important to them.

when he comes back, i'm sure he will have grown up some.

did dw know he was skipping school today?  if she did, then drop the issue of school with her.  don't argue with her over the son.  be a united front and deal with it together when he returns home.

i did not have the problem of my boys lying.  my house was ran like brab's.
penalty for lying was more severe.  honesty paid off no matter how awful the situation was.

talk with dw and see how she feels about this and how she wants to handle it.
you need to unite with her on the situation.  decide together and then talk with son together.

today is not the best day to do that.
give it to tomorrow to talk to her and you both will have cooled off on your first thoughts of the shock of it all.


i totally understand your anger and worry over your son.
i have been through that before myself.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> Joshua is doing okay.  He still doesn't want to eat much, but he is drinking plenty and I've been able to get his meds in him.  I'm thankful for that.  We now go back to see the pediatric neurologist next month.  She wants to see him to "reevaluate" his condition now that he had a breakthrough seizure.
> 
> I think I was somehow hanging on to the hope that we were going through the motions of treating him, but that his day of seizures would just be this weird fluke that never happened again.  We'd have him on the meds as a precaution for 2 years and then be on our merry way.  Sigh.  I guess that bubble has been burst.
> 
> Since I am the bearer of all doom and gloom these days, I might as well tell you that Carol was hospitalized yesterday.  She is running a fever and has severe leg cramps.  They have her on antibiotics and a potassium drip.  Bloodwork hasn't come back yet, so we don't know if she has an infection somewhere or what.  This was her first round of the different chemo, so I'm just hoping this isn't something her body isn't going to be able to withstand.
> 
> Okay, so I'll stop the depressing stuff.  I need to give my brain a rest.  I've got to go see if I can get some more food in the bigger boy and convince the smaller boy that it really IS bedtime.



*I'm glad Joshua is feeling better.    Don't give up!   Hopefully, he'll beat it soon.      Sorry, to hear about Carol.    I went through cancer surgery & treatments multiple times with one of my sisters.   I know how hard it is.    Hang in there.    We're here for you.*  





keishashadow said:


> tricia - now i've got to worry about the copyright police  i'm going underground they'll never find me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Too cute! * 





loribell said:


> Sorry I didn't respond earlier but I had to run out. Mikey called to see if I was coming to the ball game tonight. Of course him calling meant that he wanted me there. So I had to get out of my comfy clothes and drive about 20 miles to watch everyone's kid but mine play. He failed to mention they were playing 2 games.



*Good mom!     I know it makes you feel good that he wants you there. *





KStarfish82 said:


> Don't have to go to school tomorrow because I'm going to a conference
> 
> Yippee!!!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



*Have a fun non-work day. *  





bubba's mom said:


> You see a 'glow'???  What happened to 'golden bronze goddess' ?



*Hey, I see a glow on my legs too.    When my legs are around, you don't need a flashlight.    They glow in the dark.*  *Oh, are we talking about a different kind of glow? * 






> That's okay....we know you're not 'morning shift'...you likes to sleep in  (i would too if i could  )



*I have to sleep in, if I want any rest.   My DH is a snuggler.    That's not a good thing, with my back problems.    So, I don't rest at night.     I get my rest, when he gets up. *




> actually no...you'd be surprised what clients will tell you.   For instance...some (drunk) dude didn't want to spend his "dollar" on eye protection (disposable WinkEase for 50 cents).  He wanted to use his 2 quarters for eye protection    yeah....he ended buying WinkEase.....



*There's a genius born every day.      I think I'd be worried about what he'd do, when he was in the booth alone.* 





> So....where are we helping you decide to go?



*Well, I have New Orleans, Montgomery AL (Shakespeare Festival), UO, & WDW on the list so far.    I think that's it.      Then I have a July trip with my sisters that I'm not looking forward to at all.   It's not that I don't like to be with them.    Of course, I do.   The problem is they travel completely different than my family does.    Hotel choice, dining choices, etc. are all totally different from what I prefer.    The worst part is they like long road trips.    I hate them!   I'll be flying to NC, then we're driving to Montreal Canada, making stops on the way up & back.     IMHO, NC to Montreal & back is a ridiculous distance to drive in a week.     I feel obligated to go, so I might as well try to convince myself it will be fun. *


----------



## macraven

hey, can i kill a thread or what..................


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> The kids have to earn your trust and you need to let him know that Lawrence.  Keeping things from you does not allow you to trust him.  I must say that I was very very fortunate and my kids never got into any trouble.  Sure they caused me some worry but they both have a lot of common sense.  You really have to pick your battles as well.  Some things are just not worth getting upset about.  It sounds like your son really doesn't like school and perhaps just needs to grow up a bit.  He sounds very typical to me but I'm sure you want him to get an education or training of some sort and make sure he can support himself in a nice manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should take a look at the new Simpsons photos!!!
> 
> http://ioacentral.com/resort_updates/simpsons_exterior_construction/index.htm





thanks damo, kewl kewl kewl..........

Star man said he heard a rumor about a couple of rides going down when the simpsons ride opens.
rotm and T2


i would die if mummy went down in october when i will be there.
i need to ask my friend who knows someone that works the mummy if there is any substantial truth to that rumor.


i like your advice to st larry


----------



## macraven

did anyone here notice my grass skirt on the tag?

brab saw it last night on the other thread.


----------



## bubba's mom

Well....while yous were all busy yappin', I was PAYIN OFF MY CRUISE!     That's right...my invoice now sez Paid In Full    Guess they HAVETA let us on the boat now, huh??  

Then, after that, I returned the one swimsuit Bubba didn't choose (bought him 2 cuz I couldn't make up my mind and let him pick when i got home)...and on my way to return it, I saw a couple shirts for DH...so, bought them  

Last night, Bubba asked for the sequel to the book he was reading (for the third time and he's only had it 2 weeks!), so he gave me some $$ and his gift card for Barnes & Noble.  So, I stopped in there for him while I was out that way and got him the book he wanted.  I started browsing around looking at other (series) books, and I just could _not _resist buying him the first book in another series.  Name of the book? The Day My Butt Went Psycho  Oh c'mon...ya know it's funny....how can ya resist??  

Well....gotta run....work to do!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you are talking to the pro of 4  once teenage boys .............i have been through it all.
> 
> if he is not drunk, high, in the hospital or jail, he will be fine.
> 
> it's a boy thing to take off and follow a dream and do something that makes him happy.  even if it is for only a season, he will still want to do it as an adventure.
> 
> 16 year old boys don't think.  they think for the moment not for the consequences of the future.  once he finds out the hard way that no one in orlando will help them out, he'll appreciate you more.  he's a normal teen that is head strong.  he will grow out of that eventually.
> 
> in orlando, you have to be 21 to rent a hotel room.
> also, he will learn how much gas money it will take to get there and back.
> he and his friend will have to figure out where to sleep, and eat when there.
> all they have on their mind is wrestling.  all other items are not important to them.
> 
> when he comes back, i'm sure he will have grown up some.
> 
> did dw know he was skipping school today?  if she did, then drop the issue of school with her.  don't argue with her over the son.  be a united front and deal with it together when he returns home.
> 
> i did not have the problem of my boys lying.  my house was ran like brab's.
> penalty for lying was more severe.  honesty paid off no matter how awful the situation was.
> 
> talk with dw and see how she feels about this and how she wants to handle it.
> you need to unite with her on the situation.  decide together and then talk with son together.
> 
> today is not the best day to do that.
> give it to tomorrow to talk to her and you both will have cooled off on your first thoughts of the shock of it all.
> 
> 
> i totally understand your anger and worry over your son.
> i have been through that before myself.



*What really got the argument between me and DW was that she told me she didn't know he was skipping school today until he left just right as I was picking her up from work last night and she didn't tell me until he called this morning and thats the biggest problem we have right now is that when ever I punish him she turns around and say go ahead don't mind what I say and go figure yes I might only be step dad and may forgot to tell you guys that but I don't see it that way cause I have raised him since he was 6 months old and his real dad won't have anything to do with him and ever since MIL and FIL said to tell him at age 9 its been like your not my dad even though he has not said it to me but he feels like I pick on him when I try to tell him every action has a consiqince (know I spelled that wrong ) and he seems to think he can get away with anything and when I tell DW that she yells and says I am picking on him and just found out friends aunt is putting them up so no worry there.
Sorry don't want to throw this on you guys but no one else will listen and you homies are the only friends I have  *


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> I started browsing around looking at other (series) books, and I just could _not _resist buying him the first book in another series.  Name of the book? The Day My Butt Went Psycho  Oh c'mon...ya know it's funny....how can ya resist??



One of Joshua's favorite books is Walter the Farting Dog.  He laughs his way through that one every time we read it.  When he is ready to step up to longer books, I'm planning on the Captain Underpants series.  He also reads stuff like the Scrambled States of America.  I'm all for reading should be educational sometimes, but sometimes it should just be FUN.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> did anyone here notice my grass skirt on the tag?
> 
> brab saw it last night on the other thread.




Soooo jealous.  You get all the cool tags!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> janet gots a beefcake husband





keishashadow said:


> DH = Prime Beef on the hoofto serve man



*Ah, now I get the millhunk reference.     I'm a little slow sometimes.      Who am I kidding?    I'm a little slow a lot of the time. * 





> I had heard once Simpsons opened, it would close and be replaced with something else....Hope not...DH really enjoys that show



*If true, let's hope they replace it with something better. *





the Dark Marauder said:


> Interesting day today. Yeah.





the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm trying to get people to PM me, stop foiling my secrets!



*I was getting ready to fuss, then I saw your other post.    I sent you a PM instead.*  




RAPstar said:


> Oh, you can call me Star.   Robert's the name, musical theatre is the game......when I can afford to do a show.



*Musical theater, huh?    My 16 yr. old son discovered he likes acting this year.    His voice really needs work though.    He started voice lessons a couple weeks ago, & goes once a week.     We're pleased with his progress, so far.    He's really excited about it, because he wants to do a one man, musical in thespian competition next year.     Plus, the drama teacher is now planning an end of year musical now that she thinks he'll be ready for it.     Apparently, she only had girls to sing before.     Anyway, it's great to have someone to talk about acting to.   I didn't know anything about it, until this year, & am trying to absorb all the info I can.     I hope you don't mind me bugging you for info occasionally.* 




JSThatcher said:


> YEA!!!!! *And tonite is my last midnite shift!!!* I'm so happy to be off of that shift. I'm a nurse and 3rd shift is very tiring. Well, everyone have a great FRIDAY!!!



 *Happy Friday to you too.* 




Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> 
> BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.



*I would have been freaking out.     I hope the rest of your day is a great one.*  





AlexandNessa said:


> P.S.  Who watched the Xavier/WVU game last night?  I'm sorry, Jennifer.  It was a great game, but I'm sorry WVU lost in OT.
> xxx



*I watched bits of it.      As usual, our team got switched to that one.      I had to watch the Heels on my PC, & had the Xavier/WVU game muted on the TV.     I watch during commercials & halftime of our game.    That was a crazy game.   I thought they were going to blow WVU out, at 1st.    WVU ended up representing very well.     I'm sure they'll be competing with the big boys every year now.    Bob Huggins is a good coach.    They did well, when they signed him.

Have fun partying with your hubby.*  




tlinus said:


> morning homies
> I have a wicked head cold today - came on yesterday afternoon
> took kbean to school, taking cbean to school now, cleaning up, taking fbean to school at noon then coming home for a nap
> 
> that is my day in a nutshell
> 
> the brightness from the screen is hurting my eyes, darn sinus pressure and headache....will try to post more later
> 
> tricia - glad to hear joshua is a bit better and please know that carol is in my thoughts and prayers



*Hope you feel better after your nap.*  





bubba's mom said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> Now, I know that you all know I am NOT a morning person....so, why so happy you ask??? Well....first, short work day today   Bubba has midterm karate test tonite, so I'm gettin' done work around 5
> 
> Second, I'm going to pay off our cruise today!
> 
> Third, found out last night that our tax return takes care of our whole _vacation_...not just the cruise, but our _whole vacation_.... (with some leftover   )
> 
> This is really good news, because I really wasn't sure if we'd owe, or get some back!  See, you guys don't know this (cuz the 'house' wasn't dun being built yet) that in Nov. 2006 I made a very risky move changing salons.  I didn't know how it would affect me financially, but apparently my bold move paid off....record tax return!    So, DH is relieved and so very happy......now he wants to shop for a big, no, scratch that, a huge new tv   I dunno....we'll see.....money must be spent on vacation first
> 
> Anyhow...to all those who have the weekend off:   It's Friday!  Enjoy payday!



 *Party at Barb's house!    She's paying!*


----------



## damo

ky07 said:


> *What really got the argument between me and DW was that she told me she didn't know he was skipping school today until he left just right as I was picking her up from work last night and she didn't tell me until he called this morning and thats the biggest problem we have right now is that when ever I punish him she turns around and say go ahead don't mind what I say and go figure yes I might only be step dad and may forgot to tell you guys that but I don't see it that way cause I have raised him since he was 6 months old and his real dad won't have anything to do with him and ever since MIL and FIL said to tell him at age 9 its been like your not my dad even though he has not said it to me but he feels like I pick on him when I try to tell him every action has a consiqince (know I spelled that wrong ) and he seems to think he can get away with anything and when I tell DW that she yells and says I am picking on him and just found out friends aunt is putting them up so no worry there.
> Sorry don't want to throw this on you guys but no one else will listen and you homies are the only friends I have  *



Lawrence, I agree with Mac.  You and your wife really need to sit down and agree that you will be a united front.  You need to support each other no matter how stupid the discipline or consequence may be.  Your sons will very quickly lose respect for you if it seems like you are the odd man out.  And you need to follow through on your consequences.  If he breaks a rule, you have to punish him the way you said you would.  Parents have to stick to their guns and don't back down on what you say.  It is so confusing and misleading for kids when their consequences change depending on what parent or what mood you may be in.  Perhaps you need to sit down with him, make out a list of your expectations and your consequences, and stick with it!


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> Lawrence, I agree with Mac.  You and your wife really need to sit down and agree that you will be a united front.  You need to support each other no matter how stupid the discipline or consequence may be.  Your sons will very quickly lose respect for you if it seems like you are the odd man out.  And you need to follow through on your consequences.  If he breaks a rule, you have to punish him the way you said you would.  Parents have to stick to their guns and don't back down on what you say.  It is so confusing and misleading for kids when their consequences change depending on what parent or what mood you may be in.  Perhaps you need to sit down with him, make out a list of your expectations and your consequences, and stick with it!



*I agree with you guys 100 % and I think why DW does the things she does is because he will be 17 this year and is worried when he turns 18 he will leave and I told her even a moma bird lets her babies leave the nest and she has to think about the other one thats got 6 more years to go and does everthing big brother does .*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

bubba's mom said:


> Jodie, forgot to mention: I don't watch CA or the bball.....what I DID learn last nite was that Tammy's Tarheels are North Carolina (right?) and I picked them all the way to the end....or coming in 2nd at the Finals (can't remember)....So, guess I'm rootin' for Heels too??   (How blonde is THAT?? Didn't even know it?   )



*You're right.     My Heels are the University of North Carolina Tarheels.    I checked your brackets & you have Memphis beating the Heels in the final game.     No worries!   You can redeem yourself by pulling for the Heels to win it all.    After all, you didn't know better, right? * 




keishashadow said:


> You may call me your *"Exhaulted 'Nanner Keeper"[/B*


*

All hail, Exhaulted Nanner Keeper    





bubba's mom said:



because some salons actually charge you MORE money if you have longer roots to take care of.... Longer roots = more product & time = more money  (at least, I charge more)

Click to expand...


Gotta pay for those vacations some way.  





ky07 said:



Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy 

Click to expand...


Did he know they were leaving early all along, or did the parent in the other family decide to leave early?     I'd find that out 1st.     Of course, you should be mad that he wasn't totally honest with you, if in fact that is the case.    I have to say, it really sounds like something a typical teenage boy would do.    Scratch that!   It sounds like something a typical high school boy would do.     Middle schoolers are easier, in our experience.    In HS they have more freedom, which makes constantly monitoring them much harder.     If someone would have tried to tell me how much different Kenny would be in HS vs. elementary & middle school, I would have told them, "Not my son".    "He knows better."       I really don't think he lied to us about anything, when he was younger.    He told us everything.   Sometimes, TMI for a mom to hear.      He still tells us a lot, & some of it is still TMI.   I would no longer be shocked, if he lied to me though.     High School boys & girls are a different breed of kid.    You can't ground them forever.    As Damo said, you have to pick your battles.     I guess you just need to decide if it bothers you enough to be one of those battles.    Only you know that.    Good luck.     Parenting isn't easy.  





RVGal said:



Joshua slept well last night and ate half a biscuit (w/ honey) for breakfast this morning.  He's had his meds and seems to be doing okay.  I'll feel better when he is eating and acting completely normal again, but we seem to be moving in that direction so I try not to worry.

Carol had more blood tests this morning and they are moving her to a private room.  She's been in a semi-private all this time.  If they are moving her, I'm assuming they plan to keep her for awhile.  Sigh. 

Click to expand...


Good news about Joshua.     I hope he continues to improve rapidly.    Sorry, about Carol.     You guys are in my prayers.  





damo said:



			Everyone should take a look at the new Simpsons photos!!!

http://ioacentral.com/resort_updates/simpsons_exterior_construction/index.htm

Click to expand...


Thanks for the link.   I'll check it out as soon as I get caught up.  





Metro West said:



I've been watching the Citrus Bowl being prepared for this weekend all week now. This morning they had ALL the lights on with the search lights and strobes...it was pretty cool looking at 6am.

Click to expand...


When I think Citrus Bowl, I think college football.    What is the CB this weekend?





coastermom said:



			Ok off to the last set of stores today . Need to get a 8x10 frame in espresso , need clay to finish a school project and I need to get some kind of small scrap book for our pictures from like I am guessing 3 or 4 years ago . Me and DH went to Aruba   and I really want to scrap them now that I started to scrap more and more . Ok gotta run . Ck in later  to see the homies .
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad you're feeling better.      Sounds like the pain meds are doing their job.  





tlinus said:



Yeah - but what you should be doing is checking out Ellen and seeing if those stinking walls are down at the Simpsons ride yet  ......sheesh......forget about being stuck in elevators and working!!

Click to expand...


I don't really care about Ellen, but ITA about checking the status of the Simpson's ride.     I hope someone gets a chance to check out Ellen for those who are interesting though. *


----------



## RVGal

Step or not, if you are the primary father figure in his life, he has to treat you with respect.  Your wife needs to understand that she isn't doing him any favors by letting him get away with stuff... especially if he feels like he can turn to her to bail him out of the punishments.  He'll have to learn eventually that certain things get punished.  Better to learn that at home, where the punishment is something tolerable like being grounded or losing a privelege... than to learn it later in the real world, where the punishment could be something like losing a job or getting thrown in jail.

You guys will figure it out.  As long as you are trying to do what is best for each other, I'm sure it'll work out fine.


----------



## macraven

Saint Lawrence, as long as your dw is an enabler, this friction will continue.


you love that boy as your own.
step son is not in your vocabulary.  he IS your son.


it was a packaged deal when you and mary eva married.
you married her and the son.


mom's can be more emotional than logical sometimes when it comes to teenagers.  looking back you and dw probably balance each other out and your son is getting the best of both parents.

think about that.


i agree with damo's statements to you.

if you are not an united front, you will continue to bicker with your spouse over the son.  that is not productive and gives the 16 year old the idea of who to go to when he wants something.

talk to son when he returns.
talk to him alone and ask him why he had to go to orlando that way with skipping school.  let him know you did give him permission for the trip and you accepted that he would hold up his end of the bargain and improve in school.

when he is back in school, hopefully he will apply himself so he is not on the 5 year program for his diploma.

with each experience our kids go through, we can only hope that they learn something from it.  sometimes teens mature by going through situations and having to take responsibility for themselves.

with common sense, he will learn that it takes money to do things for pleasure like this trip he is on.

he doesn't have a choice on getting an education.
he has to or he will never be on his own.


----------



## macraven

lawrence, be thankful that your son is a normal teen.

it could be worse.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Step or not, if you are the primary father figure in his life, he has to treat you with respect.  Your wife needs to understand that she isn't doing him any favors by letting him get away with stuff... especially if he feels like he can turn to her to bail him out of the punishments.  He'll have to learn eventually that certain things get punished.  Better to learn that at home, where the punishment is something tolerable like being grounded or losing a privelege... than to learn it later in the real world, where the punishment could be something like losing a job or getting thrown in jail.
> 
> You guys will figure it out.  As long as you are trying to do what is best for each other, I'm sure it'll work out fine.



*Thats what I keep trying to tell him that if he thinks he can keep getting away with stuff it will come back to haunt him like if he does anthing wrong when he turns 18 that his mother or grandmother won't be able to get him out of it and when ever I tell Dw she says why do you keep bringing up jail and just won't listen but I guess this is where our wedding vows come in for better or worse   *


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> *Yeah - but what you should be doing is checking out Ellen and seeing if those stinking walls are down at the Simpsons ride yet  ......sheesh......forget about being stuck in elevators and working!!*


 
well, he was traumatized in the TOT today 



ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .*
> *My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.*
> *So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *


 
blame it on the mrs, take notes; if the crap hits the fan  down the road; remind her of her transgression & step in 



bubba's mom said:


> because some salons actually charge you MORE money if you have longer roots to take care of.... Longer roots = more product & time = more money  (at least, I charge more)
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE to have it paid in full by Tues, April 1st (no joke)....so, letting it go a week beforehand isn't going to cut it for me
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! That is MY condition of new tv...wall mounted w/ new ent. center around it.... haveta put all my family pix _somewhere _now...don't I?  My DH is a procrastinator too...but, with the nice weather coming around the corner, maybe he'll be inspired


yep, she does charge me double; i like to go @ least 4 months during some part of the year just to give my hair a break from the stress of coloring

i keep forgetting you are sooooooo close, my final pmt is due in july or august as i recall?  need to keep an eye on it since i need to add the trip insurance beforehand

i was beaching about not having anywhere for my pics & disney crap 



tlinus said:


> and janet -
> 
> don't worry.....the force will protect your nanners


 
long as they don't get 


 
assimilated 



macraven said:


> when my good son wakes up tomorrow, i will have him show me how to post the pics i took.
> 
> *when i came home, the bad kitty here ate, yes i said ate, parts of my painted white wicker hamper in the hallway.*
> 
> 
> i think i would prefer popcorn over hampers.


i can't have plants, flowers or feathers - they need their hairball helpers.



damo said:


> Lawrence, I agree with Mac. *You and your wife really need to sit down and agree that you will be a united front.* You need to support each other no matter how stupid the discipline or consequence may be. Your sons will very quickly lose respect for you if it seems like you are the odd man out. And you need to follow through on your consequences. If he breaks a rule, you have to punish him the way you said you would. Parents have to stick to their guns and don't back down on what you say. It is so confusing and misleading for kids when their consequences change depending on what parent or what mood you may be in. Perhaps you need to sit down with him, make out a list of your expectations and your consequences, and stick with it!


eventually, need to have eachother's backs in front of jr...hash it out behind closed doors is my MO...and never turn your back on kids either (ala a wild animal) .  this too shall pass, don't forget; being a parent isn't a popularity contest...what can kids do, fire you.  Good time to talk about it when he's out of town imo. 

tammy - always wondered where peeps from beautiful FLA went on vacation - since you have the best of all worlds, all the time .  I wouldn't even want to drive to Ontario from NC (course i'm not keen on the drive to PIT either from that neck of woods lol), how long to Montreal?

It's 37 degrees here, never did warm up; tennis game still on - they are wacked


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:
			
		

> did i ever tell you the story of how my middle son stuck his head in a gallon of paint?  he was almost 3 at that time.  we were so glad he wasn't school age yet..



*I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, but you have to admit, that's pretty hilarious.   Got any pics?   That's definitely a Kodak moment. *  




macraven said:


> did anyone here notice my grass skirt on the tag?



*I noticed it last night.   It's very cool, & a great way to remember your trip.* 





bubba's mom said:


> Well....while yous were all busy yappin', I was PAYIN OFF MY CRUISE!     That's right...my invoice now sez Paid In Full    Guess they HAVETA let us on the boat now, huh??
> 
> Then, after that, I returned the one swimsuit Bubba didn't choose (bought him 2 cuz I couldn't make up my mind and let him pick when i got home)...and on my way to return it, I saw a couple shirts for DH...so, bought them



*Oops, I forgot to warn you that the extra money you got won't last long.    Cruise shopping is addicting. * 




ky07 said:


> *What really got the argument between me and DW was that she told me she didn't know he was skipping school today until he left just right as I was picking her up from work last night and she didn't tell me until he called this morning and thats the biggest problem we have right now is that when ever I punish him she turns around and say go ahead don't mind what I say and go figure yes I might only be step dad and may forgot to tell you guys that but I don't see it that way cause I have raised him since he was 6 months old and his real dad won't have anything to do with him and ever since MIL and FIL said to tell him at age 9 its been like your not my dad even though he has not said it to me but he feels like I pick on him when I try to tell him every action has a consiqince (know I spelled that wrong ) and he seems to think he can get away with anything and when I tell DW that she yells and says I am picking on him and just found out friends aunt is putting them up so no worry there.
> Sorry don't want to throw this on you guys but no one else will listen and you homies are the only friends I have  *



*Oh Lawrence, sorry things are tough now.      You've raised him & you are his dad.   You should be treated as such.      I hope you guys find a common ground soon.* 




RVGal said:


> One of Joshua's favorite books is Walter the Farting Dog.  He laughs his way through that one every time we read it.  When he is ready to step up to longer books, I'm planning on the *Captain Underpants series*.  He also reads stuff like the Scrambled States of America.  I'm all for reading should be educational sometimes, but sometimes it should just be FUN.



*Kenny has those.   They're really cute books.    When he gets older, get him the Wrinkle in Time Series.    It's a great series.    I enjoyed reading them with Kenny.    Barb, you may want to get them for Bubba too.     He's probably enjoy them now.  *


----------



## ky07

*I guess my biggest concern is for him being so far away and us not being there if something happens and I guess I am just a big worry wort and don't like having my kids that far away and tried to tell him yes I understand its wrestling and you like it plus its orlando and you love the place just like we do and I just don't see the big deal cause he knows we will be going in July*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Thats what I keep trying to tell him that if he thinks he can keep getting away with stuff it will come back to haunt him like if he does anthing wrong when he turns 18 that his mother or grandmother won't be able to get him out of it and when ever I tell Dw she says why do you keep bringing up jail and just won't listen but I guess this is where our wedding vows come in for better or worse   *




in illinois, a 17 year old can go to jail depending on the situation.
it is horrible and a nightmare.

i hope you never have to live thru that.






tarheelmjfan said:


> *I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, but you have to admit, that's pretty hilarious.   Got any pics?   That's definitely a Kodak moment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I noticed it last night.   It's very cool, & a great way to remember your trip.*
> 
> 
> *Oh Lawrence, sorry things are tough now.      You've raised him & you are his dad.   You should be treated as such.      I hope you guys find a common ground soon.*




if i posted those pics of the "incidents" that happened thru the years, i am sure children and family services would have taken them away............



hey, what a great idea !!

maybe i can do that now.
and hope they will take them away............. 





ky07 said:


> *I guess my biggest concern is for him being so far away and us not being there if something happens and I guess I am just a big worry wort and don't like having my kids that far away and tried to tell him yes I understand its wrestling and you like it plus its orlando and you love the place just like we do and I just don't see the big deal cause he knows we will be going in July*




it is the youth in him that is acting this way.
of course he knows he is going in july, but heck, take off on a road trip with a buddy for a once in a life time wrestling event and knowing you have a bed for the nights there...........

this is why parents get gray hair



he thinks he is grown up and can make decisions.
that is where the problem lays.

teen boys can rebel and make everyone's life miserable.

been there 4 times and still going thru it since 3 of them now live back at home.....


lawrence, it all will work out in the long run.
things have a way to have a happy ending after all is said and done.


----------



## damo

So we have figured out our next family vacation.  Both kids are done school end of April so...May 1 we are driving down to Williamsburg for two days.  Staying at the new Holiday Inn Gateway in a two bedroom suite (around $200/night).  Busch Gardens Europe has a deal on for $67 you get 7 consecutive days.  We haven't ridden it since Griffon or Darkcastle have arrived so we are looking forward to it.  We expect that there shouldn't be a ton of people there on a Friday in early May, so hopefully it will be good.  We'll spend half SAturday there as well.

Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom.  They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park.  We've never been to Myrtle Beach.  We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park.  It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work.  Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.

Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!


----------



## ky07

damo said:


> So we have figured out our next family vacation.  Both kids are done school end of April so...May 1 we are driving down to Williamsburg for two days.  Staying at the new Holiday Inn Gateway in a two bedroom suite (around $200/night).  Busch Gardens Europe has a deal on for $67 you get 7 consecutive days.  We haven't ridden it since Griffon or Darkcastle have arrived so we are looking forward to it.  We expect that there shouldn't be a ton of people there on a Friday in early May, so hopefully it will be good.  We'll spend half SAturday there as well.
> 
> Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom.  They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park.  We've never been to Myrtle Beach.  We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park.  It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work.  Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.
> 
> Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!



*That sounds fun Damo*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> tammy - always wondered where peeps from beautiful FLA went on vacation - since you have the best of all worlds, all the time .  I wouldn't even want to drive to Ontario from NC (course i'm not keen on the drive to PIT either from that neck of woods lol), how long to Montreal?



*For the first 5 yrs. or so we lived here, we spent all our vacations in the state.    That is, other than trips to NC to see family.    It was very convenient.    Then, we realized there was a great big world out there we were missing out on.     This years trips, other than the one with my sisters, will be the closest vacations to home we've taken in a while.    Now, I just need to choose 1 or 2 destinations. *  




> It's 37 degrees here, never did warm up; tennis game still on - they are wacked



*Bundle up & take a blanket.    That reminds me of football season in NC. * 




ky07 said:


> *I guess my biggest concern is for him being so far away and us not being there if something happens and I guess I am just a big worry wort and don't like having my kids that far away and tried to tell him yes I understand its wrestling and you like it plus its orlando and you love the place just like we do and I just don't see the big deal cause he knows we will be going in July*



*If you didn't worry, you wouldn't be a good parent.    Sometimes, I think our kids make a special effort to drive us crazy.   You're not alone.    We're right there with you. *  





macraven said:


> if i posted those pics of the "incidents" that happened thru the years, i am sure children and family services would have taken them away............
> 
> 
> 
> hey, what a great idea !!
> 
> maybe i can do that now.
> and hope they will take them away.............



*Nah, they'd decide they're too much trouble & send them back.    At least, that's what we tell Kenny.*


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry I haven't been here since yest. afternoon. DH was not feeling well last night and vomitted during the night. He did feel a little better this morning so he did go into work today.
Chrissy vomitted in her bed this morning before she got up. It was all over her pillow,sheets, etc. Sorry TMI. So DH has the touch of the flu and Chrissy had the stomach flu, but she seems to be feeling better now.
I am very tired today, taking care of Chrissy,etc.
I wanted to take the kids out today, but of course couldn't b/c of Chrissy(kids are still on Spring break). This flu thing sucks 

Anyways, I also wanted to get an opinion on a hotel. Has anyone stayed at the Royal Plaza Resort in Downtown Disney? Is it a good hotel?
I got one of those Mousesavers emails lately on they have some kind of special rate going on. I wanted to get an opinion first from you homies, if anyone has stayed there or is familiar with the resort. Thanks.
I know I should check out the resort board, but I haven't had a chance to go over there yet.


St. Lawrence- I'm sorry to hear what you are going thru with your DS  I don't have much advice, as I don't have any teens yet. 
But Mac and others seem to have given you great advice  
Hang in there  

Tricia- glad to hear Joshua is doing better   
You hang in there, too. 

Hi to Mac and all  
Mac- I like your new hula tag!

Forgot to mention- April birthdays. Mac, are you listening? Both Chrissy and Matthew's birthday is next Friday April 4. THey will be turning 11 already! Yikes!


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *When I think Citrus Bowl, I think college football.    What is the CB this weekend?*


Wrestlemania and they're expecting 70K fans this Sunday night!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

keishashadow said:


> did the cat want to be grabbed?


I usually end up with a cat sleeping by my feet, so it won't matter.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Wrestlemania and they're expecting 70K fans this Sunday night!


I will be there!

And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> I will be there!
> 
> And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"


WOW...that's a lot for parking. I heard on the radio the cops were encouraging people to ride the shuttle buses so they don't get caught up in the traffic. OBT is going to be a parking lot.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> So we have figured out our next family vacation.  Both kids are done school end of April so...May 1 we are driving down to Williamsburg for two days.  Staying at the new Holiday Inn Gateway in a two bedroom suite (around $200/night).  Busch Gardens Europe has a deal on for $67 you get 7 consecutive days.  We haven't ridden it since Griffon or Darkcastle have arrived so we are looking forward to it.  We expect that there shouldn't be a ton of people there on a Friday in early May, so hopefully it will be good.  We'll spend half SAturday there as well.
> 
> Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom.  They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park.  We've never been to Myrtle Beach.  We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park.  It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work.  Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.
> 
> Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!




that is a great trip you have planned...

you will love myrtle beach.  it is a very popular place.
you have less than 5 weeks for this family vacation.........


take pics of the kids when they see the new place.
a picture can say a thousand words..



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Sorry I haven't been here since yest. afternoon. DH was not feeling well last night and vomitted during the night. He did feel a little better this morning so he did go into work today.
> Chrissy vomitted in her bed this morning before she got up. It was all over her pillow,sheets, etc. Sorry TMI. So DH has the touch of the flu and Chrissy had the stomach flu, but she seems to be feeling better now.
> I am very tired today, taking care of Chrissy,etc.
> I wanted to take the kids out today, but of course couldn't b/c of Chrissy(kids are still on Spring break). This flu thing sucks
> 
> Anyways, I also wanted to get an opinion on a hotel. Has anyone stayed at the Royal Plaza Resort in Downtown Disney? Is it a good hotel?
> I got one of those Mousesavers emails lately on they have some kind of special rate going on. I wanted to get an opinion first from you homies, if anyone has stayed there or is familiar with the resort. Thanks.
> I know I should check out the resort board, but I haven't had a chance to go over there yet.
> 
> 
> St. Lawrence- I'm sorry to hear what you are going thru with your DS  I don't have much advice, as I don't have any teens yet.
> But Mac and others seem to have given you great advice
> Hang in there
> 
> Tricia- glad to hear Joshua is doing better
> You hang in there, too.
> 
> Hi to Mac and all
> Mac- I like your new hula tag!
> 
> Forgot to mention- April birthdays. Mac, are you listening? Both Chrissy and Matthew's birthday is next Friday April 4. THey will be turning 11 already! Yikes!



wow, the kids are growing up faster than i can imagine!!
i can remember when they were in single digits.

royal plaza resort i know.
they have a michael jackson and a mandrell suite there.
when jackson and mandrell were in their prime, that was their ususal home when in orlando.

it does not necessarily have the disney ambiance but it is good for bus service.
you have to check and see if that hotel qualifies for the EE and the EMH for disney.  i believe there is one or two that do not qualify.
the goversnor has improved and is in that area also

sorry to hear about the sickies   at your house.  that is no fun, especially at spring break time.  the snow is slowly leaving our area and you are still stuck in the house.  no fair!

thanks for the compliment.  i like hula girl too... 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I usually end up with a cat sleeping by my feet, so it won't matter.



my grandma always said that any man that loved cats was a good man.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I will be there!
> 
> And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"



i remember those days.


hopefully, lawrence's son will call home before sunday and can get the 411 on parking for the event from him.


----------



## yankeepenny

Lawr, I dont have kids and probably cannot/should not comment on the situation. I remember being that age. 
It was awful! I was smart enough to know that choices had consequences. I am certain it must be tough on you. You have put a roof over his head,  fed him and all that,  and you treat him like your own, so he is your own.  This may sound stupid or presuming, but have you thought of a teen counselor to help with opening communications better between the three of you?  Maybe the school has a resource?

I am not trying to tell you what to do, just inquiring.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> WOW...that's a lot for parking. I heard on the radio the cops were encouraging people to ride the shuttle buses so they don't get caught up in the traffic. OBT is going to be a parking lot.


The whole area is going to be a parking lot. As long as I'm home by 2am, I'll be okay. I'll just need caffeine the next day.


----------



## yankeepenny

I am glad to hear our Josh is doing better, Tricia is relaxing a little(have a damn rum and coke tonight, you deserve one!)
I bet they are just being cautious wtih Carol.


----------



## macraven

penny, that's a wonderful idea.


how is the new job coming along?


----------



## yankeepenny

mental note to self, call chiro and get neck /back/brain cracked!


----------



## yankeepenny

I like the job, but i dont think one of the front office folks cares for me. I can read alot about folks, and I think she could be ignoring me. But then i realize i am the newbie and no one trusts the newbie........they dont know me yet. 
i really dont know them.   I do enjoy the work.


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> I like the job, but i dont think one of the front office folks cares for me. I can read alot about folks, and I think she could be ignoring me. But then i realize i am the newbie and no one trusts the newbie........they dont know me yet.
> i really dont know them.   I do enjoy the work.


As long as you like the work, that's all that matters. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> The whole area is going to be a parking lot. As long as I'm home by 2am, I'll be okay. I'll just need caffeine the next day.


 I hear ya...I don't drink coffee but I'm a Coke addict and need the caffeine during the day.


----------



## RVGal

Mac - I like hula girl too... and I'm glad you got your Universal one back.

Rose - I'm sorry you've got sickies in your house.  Wait, that didn't sound right.  I'm sorry some of the people in your house are sick.  Better.

Damo - We went to Myrtle Beach for the first time about a year ago and we loved it.  Sounds like you will have a really fun trip.

Tammy - Most of our vacations are within driving distance of home.  We try to venture out in a different direction each time.  Of course, we keep going back to Orlando... but that's a given.  

Penny - If you can get a brain crack at the chiro, do you really want one?   

Todd & DM - Are you guys going to the Wrestlemania thing?  Or just planning to avoid the area?


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Todd & DM - Are you guys going to the Wrestlemania thing?  Or just planning to avoid the area?


I'm not going but DM is...I'm staying away from that area.


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> I'm not going but DM is...I'm staying away from that area.



If you're not going, I don't blame you for staying away.  Sounds like a whole lotta people headed for one area.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm not going but DM is...I'm staying away from that area.





well, if you aren't going, then i'm not going........

i'll stay around here and run amok..


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Mac - I like hula girl too... and I'm glad you got your Universal one back.
> 
> Rose - I'm sorry you've got sickies in your house.  Wait, that didn't sound right.  I'm sorry some of the people in your house are sick.  Better.





yes i sold my soul to the devil for it to come back....... 


gee tricia, i said the same thing to miss rose about the sickies in her house.
come to think of it.....it sounds sick now.

i should have phrased it like you.
us redheads need to stick together.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i'll stay around here and run amok..


----------



## macraven

St Larry.........if the wrestlmania is on sunday night, when will your son be home?

is it skool break for him next week?



if it isn't then disregard this question.
take it out of your memory bank.
don't bring it up to dw.......


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


>






i'm in awe.................


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> actually no...you'd be surprised what clients will tell you.   For instance...some (drunk) dude didn't want to spend his "dollar" on eye protection (disposable WinkEase for 50 cents).  He wanted to use his 2 quarters for eye protection    yeah....he ended buying WinkEase.....



What an idiot! 





bubba's mom said:


> That sux....sorry to hear that....but, at least you are supportive and THAT is what he'll always remember



Yep! What he really wanted was for me to be there to take him to dinner after the game. 



> I DO feel sorry for you....honestly!  Out in -196F degree weather without a jacket and in only a t-shirt   ....that's COLD Lori!!!



Wish we would have had the camera for that one. And you guys think it gets cold where you live! 




macraven said:


> they are fair game..........



Gotcha! 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Interesting day today. Yeah.



Now, now! No teasing! 



RAPstar said:


> Oh, you can call me Star.   Robert's the name, musical theatre is the game......when I can afford to do a show.



Hey there Star! 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm trying to get people to PM me, stop foiling my secrets!



You really want us to fill your pm box? We have done it to others. 



macraven said:


> you gave us a hint!!
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo and your pm's work now.........double woo hoo



So he is working at Back to the Future? Wow I don’t there is much chance at advancement there. 



Motherfletcher said:


> Friday!!!



Hey there Fletch! 



JSThatcher said:


> YEA!!!!! And tonite is my last midnite shift!!! I'm so happy to be off of that shift. I'm a nurse and 3rd shift is very tiring. Well, everyone have a great FRIDAY!!!



Last ever or just for a while?  Either way glad you are getting off it. 



Metro West said:


> Good morning and happy Friday!
> 
> BTW...I got stuck in the elevator at work with three others this morning.



Oh what a wonderful way to start your day!


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Good Morning Homies and Yeah Friday   *


 
Hi Lawrence!



AlexandNessa said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I just came on to say hi, hello, I'm alive, and thinking about all of you.
> 
> I just finished up my midnight tour for the weekend.  I start again Monday night.  I need to go take a nap as I promised my most handsome now smoke-free husband that we'd go to Happy Hour this afternoon as we haven't had a weekend off together in weeks.
> 
> My demon cat eats popcorn.  She doesn't just play with it.  She eats it.  What kind of cat eats popcorn?  Doesn't just eat it, goes batty over it and inhales it?  Popcorn.  And pasta.  Stupid cat.  I can see her going batty when we give her shrimp ... but popcorn and pasta?  Weirdo.
> 
> Off to watch the finale of the Celebrity Apprentice I taped. Hoping that will make me fall asleep or at least nap.  Anyone watch that?  I only started watching after Omarosa got fired, but I promised a colleague I would watch.
> 
> P.S.  Who watched the Xavier/WVU game last night?  I'm sorry, Jennifer.  It was a great game, but I'm sorry WVU lost in OT.
> xxx



Hi Jodie! I miss you. Glad  your weekend is here. 

Congrats to Mike!!!! That is wonderful! 

Savvy sounds like a fun kitty! Even if a little strange. How is Alex doing? 

Wish I could watch grownup tv. Instead I just dis. 



tlinus said:


> morning homies
> I have a wicked head cold today - came on yesterday afternoon
> took kbean to school, taking cbean to school now, cleaning up, taking fbean to school at noon then coming home for a nap
> 
> that is my day in a nutshell
> 
> the brightness from the screen is hurting my eyes, darn sinus pressure and headache....will try to post more later
> 
> tricia - glad to hear joshua is a bit better and please know that carol is in my thoughts and prayers



Hey Tracie! Hope you are feeling better. 



keishashadow said:


> I'm starting a secret society, ala the knights templar; shall dub it the SFPON - Society for Protection of Nanners; poor 'lil things...it's fruit profiling i tell you



   



> Lori - sorry to hear your temp dropped by half (really i am); still in the mid 40's here - almost froze @ DSs tennis match earlier in the week. Another today if it stops drizzling...brrr. A double header? You must have lights on the field ; our league only has them on the little leage field.



I know, rough to be in the 80’s already. If it makes you feel any better it got no where near 80 today. We might have hit 50 but who knows with the North wind at 20+ mph. 



bubba's mom said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> Now, I know that you all know I am NOT a morning person....so, why so happy you ask??? Well....first, short work day today   Bubba has midterm karate test tonite, so I'm gettin' done work around 5
> 
> Second, I'm going to pay off our cruise today!
> 
> Third, found out last night that our tax return takes care of our whole _vacation_...not just the cruise, but our _whole vacation_.... (with some leftover   )
> 
> This is really good news, because I really wasn't sure if we'd owe, or get some back!  See, you guys don't know this (cuz the 'house' wasn't dun being built yet) that in Nov. 2006 I made a very risky move changing salons.  I didn't know how it would affect me financially, but apparently my bold move paid off....record tax return!    So, DH is relieved and so very happy......now he wants to shop for a big, no, scratch that, a huge new tv   I dunno....we'll see.....money must be spent on vacation first
> 
> Anyhow...to all those who have the weekend off:   It's Friday!  Enjoy payday!



Woo Hoo! 

Good Luck Bubba!!!!!



keishashadow said:


> You may call me your *"Exhaulted 'Nanner Keeper"*



   



> off to buy wood for entertainment unit DH is supposed to start today & hopefully finish sometime this century (think that's why we get along so well-birds of a procrastinating feather).


Good luck with that! 




ky07 said:


> *Tell you guys how bad things get with your kids when they hit teenage years .
> My DS 16 wanted to go with friend to Orlando to go to WrestleMania and of course the only one he half way listens to is DW and she told him he could and finnally I gave in and that is this Sunday and was told they where leaving right after school today and learned last night that he was spending the night with his friend and thought it made sense but what I didn't see coming was that he didn't go to school and they headed out to Orlando last night and DW says I am getting upset over nothing and yet his grades are bad and missing a day of school is not helping.
> So my question is am I right to get upset or should I just keep my mouth shut like a good little boy *



I read your other posts as well. I thought he was going with a friend and his family. Now I am confused. If he was just going with a kid all along I can not believe she let him go that far away. If he flat out lied you should both be very upset with him and I don’t really understand why Mary Eva wouldn’t be. 

I do know that it can be difficult with step children, no matter how much you have always felt he was your own. Maybe it is a guilt feeling with her that the sperm donor (can’t really call him a father) didn’t have anything to do with him. I want to commend you. You have always called them both your sons, never differentiated between them and we really are just friends in a box. If you were going to do it it would have been here. 

Good luck. You got some wonderful advice here.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Joshua slept well last night and ate half a biscuit (w/ honey) for breakfast this morning.  He's had his meds and seems to be doing okay.  I'll feel better when he is eating and acting completely normal again, but we seem to be moving in that direction so I try not to worry.
> 
> Carol had more blood tests this morning and they are moving her to a private room.  She's been in a semi-private all this time.  If they are moving her, I'm assuming they plan to keep her for awhile.  Sigh.



It really sounds like he is improving. Thanks for the update.  Keep the faith. 

Maybe a few days in the hospital is just what  Carol needs. Keep hanging in there. 



tlinus said:


> and janet -
> 
> don't worry.....the force will protect your nanners



   



macraven said:


> when my good son wakes up tomorrow, i will have him show me how to post the pics i took.
> 
> when i came home, the bad kitty here ate, yes i said ate, parts of my painted white wicker hamper in the hallway.
> 
> 
> i think i would prefer popcorn over hampers.



I think your kitty was mad at you and letting you know it! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> Good mom!     I know it makes you feel good that he wants you there. [/B]



Yep! He likes me! 



macraven said:


> did anyone here notice my grass skirt on the tag?
> 
> brab saw it last night on the other thread.



Yes I did, last night. Forgot to come back and mention it. Someone else was wanting the computer.  It is very kewl!!!!!




RVGal said:


> One of Joshua's favorite books is Walter the Farting Dog.  He laughs his way through that one every time we read it.  When he is ready to step up to longer books, I'm planning on the Captain Underpants series.  He also reads stuff like the Scrambled States of America.  I'm all for reading should be educational sometimes, but sometimes it should just be FUN.



I totally agree. Ally just hates to read anymore because she can’t read books she enjoys for her “reading counts” points. Stinkin teacher raised her back up this 9 weeks to the 900 - 1100 range even after I went and talked to her about it last 9 weeks. It just isn’t worth the hassle. We went to the library, looked through the book that had our test list in it (probably 50 pages), found ,aybe 30 books in her range (almost all a sport book) and finally found a book she was willing to read after looking for about an hour. Makes me want to scream.


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> in illinois, a 17 year old can go to jail depending on the situation.
> it is horrible and a nightmare.
> 
> i hope you never have to live thru that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i posted those pics of the "incidents" that happened thru the years, i am sure children and family services would have taken them away............
> 
> 
> 
> hey, what a great idea !!
> 
> maybe i can do that now.
> and hope they will take them away.............



Hey now there is a thought!  



damo said:


> So we have figured out our next family vacation.  Both kids are done school end of April so...May 1 we are driving down to Williamsburg for two days.  Staying at the new Holiday Inn Gateway in a two bedroom suite (around $200/night).  Busch Gardens Europe has a deal on for $67 you get 7 consecutive days.  We haven't ridden it since Griffon or Darkcastle have arrived so we are looking forward to it.  We expect that there shouldn't be a ton of people there on a Friday in early May, so hopefully it will be good.  We'll spend half SAturday there as well.
> 
> Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom.  They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park.  We've never been to Myrtle Beach.  We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park.  It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work.  Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.
> 
> Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!



It sounds like a wonderful trip. I did not realize the kids hadnt seen the house yet. I bet you are excited for them to see it! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *For the first 5 yrs. or so we lived here, we spent all our vacations in the state.    That is, other than trips to NC to see family.    It was very convenient.    Then, we realized there was a great big world out there we were missing out on.     This years trips, other than the one with my sisters, will be the closest vacations to home we've taken in a while.    Now, I just need to choose 1 or 2 destinations. *



You mean there are other places to vacation??????    




roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Sorry I haven't been here since yest. afternoon. DH was not feeling well last night and vomitted during the night. He did feel a little better this morning so he did go into work today.
> Chrissy vomitted in her bed this morning before she got up. It was all over her pillow,sheets, etc. Sorry TMI. So DH has the touch of the flu and Chrissy had the stomach flu, but she seems to be feeling better now.
> I am very tired today, taking care of Chrissy,etc.
> I wanted to take the kids out today, but of course couldn't b/c of Chrissy(kids are still on Spring break). This flu thing sucks
> 
> Anyways, I also wanted to get an opinion on a hotel. Has anyone stayed at the Royal Plaza Resort in Downtown Disney? Is it a good hotel?
> I got one of those Mousesavers emails lately on they have some kind of special rate going on. I wanted to get an opinion first from you homies, if anyone has stayed there or is familiar with the resort. Thanks.
> I know I should check out the resort board, but I haven't had a chance to go over there yet.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention- April birthdays. Mac, are you listening? Both Chrissy and Matthew's birthday is next Friday April 4. THey will be turning 11 already! Yikes!



Sorry you still have sickies in you house. It does suck! 


Glad Mac was able to give you an opinion on the hotel. I have never stayed or visited it. 

Isnt it amazing how fast they grow up! 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I will be there!
> 
> And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"



Have fun! 



yankeepenny said:


> mental note to self, call chiro and get neck /back/brain cracked!



Your chiro will crack your brain? Im not sure if that is a good idea!



macraven said:


> well, if you aren't going, then i'm not going........
> 
> i'll stay around here and run amok..



Guess I wont go either then. Anyone want my ticket??


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> if it isn't then disregard this question.
> take it out of your memory bank.
> don't bring it up to dw.......


----------



## wwessing

coastermom said:


> I guess I need to find someone with a baby to give this unopened food to huh ?  I hate to throw it out.




Can I make a suggestion??  Check with your local social service agency to see if they have a food pantry and donate it.  Food pantries are always looking for baby food items.


----------



## loribell

Sorry it took me so long to get here today. Mom called this morning, asked if I was going to be home. Dummy me said yes. She said they were going to head over here to get her crap out of my spare bedroom. Of course this is a good thing except I had been going through stuff of our's and had it laid out all over the room to file away and the house was a mess. I had to clean up the floor, without filing stuff away, then get the house cleaned up as much as possible before they got here.   Then had to help load everything. Did I mention that it was nice and warm yesterday & when they got here this morning it was in the 30's with a 20+ mph wind???? Oh and if they had come tomorrow my dh & ds would've been here to help! 

They left, Mikey came home for lunch, he left and I had to run and get lunch to take to Ally. Got home from that and had 45 minutes before I had to run Mikey to pt. 

I don't like it when I can't get on in the morning!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> I don't like it when I can't get on in the morning!




What a day!  You must be tired.

And we don't like it when you can't get on in the morning either!


----------



## yankeepenny

OPENING NIGHT SUNDAY 805 EASTERN ON ESPN
ATLANTA BRAVES 
VS.
WASHINGTON  NATIONALS


*my sincerest best wishes to all the teams-starting sunday it is every fan for him or her self! *


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> well, if you aren't going, then i'm not going........
> 
> i'll stay around here and run amok..



amok amok amok.

That's just fun to say.


----------



## JSThatcher

Here at work, last 3rd shift nite for at least 2 months. YEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damo

loribell said:


> It sounds like a wonderful trip. I did not realize the kids hadn’t seen the house yet. I bet you are excited for them to see it!



Our daughter saw it when we first bought it before it was painted or had any furniture in it.  Our son has never seen it.  We are bringing our daughter's boyfriend along too.  He's basically part of the family, so his reaction is important too.  It is weird because everything we do revolves around the kids except this new house.  We hope it will be home to our friends, relatives and grandbabies, so we want everyone to feel welcome and at home there.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> What a day!  You must be tired.
> 
> And we don't like it when you can't get on in the morning either!



When we were done I told her what I had to do before they got here. She said she could tell I wasn't happy on the phone. It is just so annoying that she always expects us to drop everything for her. DH got to listen to a couple of venting phone calls.   

I try to not stay mad at her all the time but it is hard. She pushes dad so hard and he just takes it. He has emphysema and IBS when he eats breakfast to early. I figured they would eat about 10, like he always does to keep from getting sick, then head this way, about an hour drive, so I would have until a little after 11 to get things done. They were here before 10. When I said something about not expecting them so early since dad doesn't eat until about 10 she said "Not now that I am in charge".  Do you have any idea how hard it is for me to not choke the woman!!!!!!    I just have to keep reminding myself that he is a grown man and it is his decision to put up with all her crap.


Sorry to vent on you guys. I know you weren't wanting to here that.


----------



## loribell

JSThatcher said:


> Here at work, last 3rd shift nite for at least 2 months. YEA!!!!!!!!!!



Have a great evening! May it go very smoothly & quick!



damo said:


> Our daughter saw it when we first bought it before it was painted or had any furniture in it.  Our son has never seen it.  We are bringing our daughter's boyfriend along too.  He's basically part of the family, so his reaction is important too.  It is weird because everything we do revolves around the kids except this new house.  We hope it will be home to our friends, relatives and grandbabies, so we want everyone to feel welcome and at home there.



It sounds like it will be the perfect place. Then again I think you are what makes it a special place where everyone feels comfortable.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening folks!


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> amok amok amok.
> 
> That's just fun to say.



There is probably some eskimo woman saying, "What, what, WHAT?" right now.   



JSThatcher said:


> Here at work, last 3rd shift nite for at least 2 months. YEA!!!!!!!!!!



2 months is a good break.  Enjoy it!



loribell said:


> When we were done I told her what I had to do before they got here. She said she could tell I wasn't happy on the phone. It is just so annoying that she always expects us to drop everything for her. DH got to listen to a couple of venting phone calls.
> 
> I try to not stay mad at her all the time but it is hard. She pushes dad so hard and he just takes it. He has emphysema and IBS when he eats breakfast to early. I figured they would eat about 10, like he always does to keep from getting sick, then head this way, about an hour drive, so I would have until a little after 11 to get things done. They were here before 10. When I said something about not expecting them so early since dad doesn't eat until about 10 she said "Not now that I am in charge".  Do you have any idea how hard it is for me to not choke the woman!!!!!!    I just have to keep reminding myself that he is a grown man and it is his decision to put up with all her crap.
> 
> 
> Sorry to vent on you guys. I know you weren't wanting to here that.



Ummmm... she is in charge of his IBS?  I mean, if it makes him sick... why?  Okay, I won't go there.  I'm sure I couldn't come up with anything that you haven't already thought/said.   



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening folks!



  Hey Katie!  Did you get all smarter-er?  Wasn't this a teacher conference day for you or something?


----------



## RAPstar

gotta love payday


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> gotta love payday


Mine's next week.


----------



## RVGal

I get a paycheck.  Can't always cash the darn thing, but I get one!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I get a paycheck.  Can't always cash the darn thing, but I get one!


Well...mine is already spent so vicious circle continues.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> There is probably some eskimo woman saying, "What, what, WHAT?" right now.



   



> Ummmm... she is in charge of his IBS?  I mean, if it makes him sick... why?  Okay, I won't go there.  I'm sure I couldn't come up with anything that you haven't already thought/said.



No you probably couldn't. It is not good to think the things I have thought about my mother.  



RVGal said:


> I get a paycheck.  Can't always cash the darn thing, but I get one!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> Well...mine is already spent so vicious circle continues.



I know how you feel. Luckily though, I was able to put down what I was hoping to to get my US/IOA vacation paid off with enough time to save up food/suvie money.


----------



## Metro West

Check out this link if you want a good laugh. The folks over on the Disney side are all bent out of shape...I think it's funny.

http://www.slate.com/id/2187177/entry/2187178/


----------



## KStarfish82

RVGal said:


> Hey Katie!  Did you get all smarter-er?  Wasn't this a teacher conference day for you or something?



Not really...I was actually disappointed with the presenters this year.  A little too elementary for my taste.

But a day off of school is still great!


----------



## coastermom

Hey all .. I am so tired so this is going to be short. Ran around all day getting stuff . Got DD her shirts for USF/IOA . We all got one on the front it reads 

Christine's Sweet 16 and on the back it reads
Hard Rock Hotel Orlando May 3, 2008 .

They are really cute . Pink with black letters. Fun to be had by all I am sure. Called Mythos today and they told me there were no Reservations that she would take my name then she asked if I was a hotel guest and told me that we would be on the perfered line for resturants so that if the wait was an hour we would wait only 30 min. I thought you could make a reservation there ?? Is this something new? We have never eaten there so I really don't know. 

Also went to a birthday party with my DS that has given me a GIANT HEADACHE  so I am off to  sleep soon. I have HW to finish in the morning for  because DD waits till the last min and now we have to paint this thing we built .  this after reglious instructions or CCD in the morning at 8:30 AM  . 

Hope everyone is well and I will visit the homies in the box in the morning  

Night Night for me guys .


----------



## tarheelmjfan

damo said:


> So we have figured out our next family vacation.  Both kids are done school end of April so...May 1 we are driving down to Williamsburg for two days.  Staying at the new Holiday Inn Gateway in a two bedroom suite (around $200/night).  Busch Gardens Europe has a deal on for $67 you get 7 consecutive days.  We haven't ridden it since Griffon or Darkcastle have arrived so we are looking forward to it.  We expect that there shouldn't be a ton of people there on a Friday in early May, so hopefully it will be good.  We'll spend half SAturday there as well.
> 
> Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom.  They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park.  We've never been to Myrtle Beach.  We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park.  It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work.  Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.
> 
> Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!



*That sounds like a great trip.      We love Myrtle Beach.    I wouldn't want to get in the ocean that time of year, but there's so much to do there, you could stay busy for weeks w/o ever going to the beach.    I'm anxious to hear what you guys think about Hard Rock Park.    We've been talking going.   I'm just waiting for the onsite Hard Rock Hotel with magic keys.* 





roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Anyways, I also wanted to get an opinion on a hotel. Has anyone stayed at the Royal Plaza Resort in Downtown Disney? Is it a good hotel?
> I got one of those Mousesavers emails lately on they have some kind of special rate going on. I wanted to get an opinion first from you homies, if anyone has stayed there or is familiar with the resort. Thanks.
> I know I should check out the resort board, but I haven't had a chance to go over there yet.



*Sorry, Chrissy doesn't feel up to enjoying their Spring Break.    That stinks!  

Here's a link to TripAdvisor reviews for Royal Plaza Resort http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eviews-Royal_Plaza_Hotel-Orlando_Florida.html    You may want to read those, before booking. * 





Metro West said:


> Wrestlemania and they're expecting 70K fans this Sunday night!



*That's a whole bunch of people.*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> I will be there!
> 
> And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"



*Good luck with that! * 





macraven said:


> royal plaza resort i know.
> they have a michael jackson and a mandrell suite there.
> when jackson and mandrell were in their prime, that was their ususal home when in orlando.
> 
> it does not necessarily have the disney ambiance but it is good for bus service.
> you have to check and see if that hotel qualifies for the EE and the EMH for disney.  i believe there is one or two that do not qualify.
> the goversnor has improved and is in that area also



*I didn't know about the Michael Jackson/ Mandrell connection to HRP.    That's pretty neat.    The Hilton is the DTD hotel that offers onsite perks. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*The 2 basketball games so far tonight are killing my brackets.    I'm happy to see Davidson win anyway, but I didn't want to be wrong about the other one.      Is anyone else watching the games?*





yankeepenny said:


> I like the job, but i dont think one of the front office folks cares for me. I can read alot about folks, and I think she could be ignoring me. But then i realize i am the newbie and no one trusts the newbie........they dont know me yet.
> i really dont know them.   I do enjoy the work.



*I'm glad you like the job.   I'm sure miss "not so nice" will learn to love you like we do. *





RVGal said:


> Tammy - Most of our vacations are within driving distance of home.  We try to venture out in a different direction each time.  Of course, we keep going back to Orlando... but that's a given.



*In the past few years, we've been to the Caribbean, Alaska, Mexico, San Francisco, San Diego, San Antonio, Vancouver & several other places.    Some was on cruises, & some we had an extended stays.     I think we're ready for a trip closer to home.* 





macraven said:


> i should have phrased it like you.
> us redheads need to stick together.



*How many colors is your hair?   I'm imagine a rainbow effect.*  *Oh yeah, find out what we need to do to buy your soul back.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hi everyone ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I was directed here from another thread ... and was led to believe there would be cookies over here at the Darkside?? 



Bonny


----------



## yankeepenny

welcome cdn friends of pooh!


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> welcome cdn friends of pooh!


Glad you could join us on this side!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... ran into a few of you last night and today on the "tag fairy" thread ... thought I'd pop by and say Hi

Bonny


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Glad you could join us on this side!



Hey Metro ... didn't know about this thread before or would have been here sooner 

B


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

yankeepenny said:


> welcome cdn friends of pooh!



thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## damo

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was directed here from another thread ... and was led to believe there would be cookies over here at the Darkside??
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny



Yay!!!  Another Canadian!!!  Welcome Bonny.  I'm still searching for the cookies.  We do get lots of beer though!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey Metro ... didn't know about this thread before or would have been here sooner
> 
> B


I guess we've seen each other all over the boards for a while now and I'm glad you found us over here.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> Yay!!!  Another Canadian!!!  Welcome Bonny.  I'm still searching for the cookies.  We do get lots of beer though!


Hiya!  Beer sounds good to me!



Metro West said:


> I guess we've seen each other all over the boards for a while now and I'm glad you found us over here.


Ya, sorry for taking so long to finally find ya guys


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Wendy,   I just noticed your ticker.    (Where have I been?)   Anyway, where's your "mega family vacation" to?    I still can't believe I missed that tidbit of info.     My ears are usually perked up high, when someone says, "vacation".  *





yankeepenny said:


> OPENING NIGHT SUNDAY 805 EASTERN ON ESPN
> ATLANTA BRAVES
> VS.
> WASHINGTON  NATIONALS
> 
> 
> *my sincerest best wishes to all the teams-starting sunday it is every fan for him or her self! *



*I've been meaning to ask.....   Did you hear about the Devil Rays/ Yankees brawl a couple weeks ago.    I'm not surprised.   There's definitely a history between them. *





JSThatcher said:


> Here at work, last 3rd shift nite for at least 2 months. YEA!!!!!!!!!!



*Yeah, for you.    We'll be expecting to see you around here more now that you'll be off the graveyard shift.*  





loribell said:


> When we were done I told her what I had to do before they got here. She said she could tell I wasn't happy on the phone. It is just so annoying that she always expects us to drop everything for her. DH got to listen to a couple of venting phone calls.
> 
> I try to not stay mad at her all the time but it is hard. She pushes dad so hard and he just takes it. He has emphysema and IBS when he eats breakfast to early. I figured they would eat about 10, like he always does to keep from getting sick, then head this way, about an hour drive, so I would have until a little after 11 to get things done. They were here before 10. When I said something about not expecting them so early since dad doesn't eat until about 10 she said "Not now that I am in charge".  Do you have any idea how hard it is for me to not choke the woman!!!!!!    I just have to keep reminding myself that he is a grown man and it is his decision to put up with all her crap.
> 
> 
> Sorry to vent on you guys. I know you weren't wanting to here that.



*Is this your mom or stepmom?    Sorry, for being nosy.    It sounds like you guys need a heart to heart, which could be a bit more explosive with a stepmom.     You're right, your dad is allowing her to dictate his life, but if she's hurting his health, you may have to speak up.     I feel for you.    This has to be hard on you.    You can vent to me any time you need to.*  





KStarfish82 said:


> Evening folks!



*Evening Katie. *






RVGal said:


> There is probably some eskimo woman saying, "What, what, WHAT?" right now.


----------



## loribell

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was directed here from another thread ... and was led to believe there would be cookies over here at the Darkside??
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny




Welcome Bonny! Ask and ye shall receive! 







tarheelmjfan said:


> *Is this your mom or stepmom?    Sorry, for being nosy.    It sounds like you guys need a heart to heart, which could be a bit more explosive with a stepmom.     You're right, your dad is allowing her to dictate his life, but if she's hurting his health, you may have to speak up.     I feel for you.    This has to be hard on you.    You can vent to me any time you need to.*



Unfortunately it is my real mother. And in her eyes she does no wrong. It wouldn't matter how many heart to hearts I had with her. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Welcome Bonny! Ask and ye shall receive!



OOOH Chocolate Chip - my favorite!  Think I'll be sticking around for a while


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Welcome Bonny! Ask and ye shall receive!


That was mean Lori...I LOVE toll house cookies!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> That was mean Lori...I LOVE toll house cookies!


Don't worry ... I'll share ...


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't worry ... I'll share ...


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> gotta love payday





RVGal said:


> *I get a paycheck.*  Can't always cash the darn thing, but I get one!



*I don't.*  




Metro West said:


> Check out this link if you want a good laugh. The folks over on the Disney side are all bent out of shape...I think it's funny.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2187177/entry/2187178/



*Are you being a trouble maker again?     I'm off to read what the hubbub's all about.*




coastermom said:


> Hey all .. I am so tired so this is going to be short. Ran around all day getting stuff . Got DD her shirts for USF/IOA . We all got one on the front it reads
> 
> Christine's Sweet 16 and on the back it reads
> Hard Rock Hotel Orlando May 3, 2008 .
> 
> They are really cute . Pink with black letters. Fun to be had by all I am sure. Called Mythos today and they told me there were no Reservations that she would take my name then she asked if I was a hotel guest and told me that we would be on the perfered line for resturants so that if the wait was an hour we would wait only 30 min. I thought you could make a reservation there ?? Is this something new? We have never eaten there so I really don't know.



*Your shirts sound very cool.    She's going to have an awesome Sweet 16.     Mythos doesn't usually take reservations more than 2 weeks out.    Call back then, & you shouldn't have a problem.*





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was directed here from another thread ... and was led to believe there would be cookies over here at the Darkside??
> 
> 
> 
> Bonny



*Welcome Bonny!* *No cookies here, but we have chocolate.     Penny has a big stash she got on sale.    Sneak in & get some of hers.    We won't tell.*  


*Well peeps, I'm going to read Todd's link, then head to bed.   Catch you all tomorrow. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Welcome Bonny! Ask and ye shall receive!




*Okay Lori, where you hiding the cookies at.    Fess up!  






Sorry you & your mom clash.    When you get so mad at her you're ready to explode, yell at me.  *


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> That was mean Lori...I LOVE toll house cookies!



There's lots more where those came from. That is as long as my kids don't find them first! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Don't worry ... I'll share ...



You're so sweet! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay Lori, where you hiding the cookies at.    Fess up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you & your mom clash.    When you get so mad at her you're ready to explode, yell at me.  *




You never asked for cookies. As I said, ask and ye shall receive! 


Mom and I have clashed since I was 14. I either have to deal with her or stay away. Most times I just stay away. Thanks for offering your ear! You're really sweet too!


----------



## loribell

Here you go Todd:






And here are some for you Tammie:


----------



## RAPstar

Damn, now I have to go find some actual cookies.


----------



## Metro West

Thanks Lori...now I'll gain another 50 lbs!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Thanks Lori...now I'll gain another 50 lbs!



nope - don't ya know cookies don't have any calories


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> Damn, now I have to go find some actual cookies.



Haha.  Yup, I'm gonna make some.  Bought some gourmet frozen cookie dough at Sam's club last week.  It is yummy!


----------



## Metro West

Well...good night homies! Have a great Saturday.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St Larry.........if the wrestlmania is on sunday night, when will your son be home?
> 
> is it skool break for him next week?
> 
> 
> 
> if it isn't then disregard this question.
> take it out of your memory bank.
> don't bring it up to dw.......



*Thier springbreak starts monday and I think they may be heading back after wrestlemania
Sorry Lori he did go with his friend and friends dad cause from what I get from what the kid has told us that him and his dad go to wrestlemania every year except for next year when its in california but anywhoo the only thing that worries me is the talk that are going to the beach and since my ds has never been hope he uses his head and knows not to go out too far cause he can't swim very well and thats the only thing that worries me and he is a good kid just stubborn like his mom   *


----------



## keishashadow

Bonny - welcome ; we've got   's galore!





damo said:


> Then, we'll drive to Myrtle Beach and stay at the Dunes Village in a two bedroom. They have a stay two nights get one free and they have a water park. We've never been to Myrtle Beach. We'll spend Sunday at Hard Rock Park. It will be in soft opening but is open from 10-10, so that should work. Then we'll spend a day enjoying Myrtle Beach and then drive down to our house for 5 or 6 days and then back home.
> 
> Can't wait to get the kids down to see the house!


 
i  MB, haven't been there for a couple years...sending all my money to FLA instead. Recieved an email awhile ago as to the "new" Dunes & it's indoor WP; it's in the nice, quiet northern residential area of MB-proper...easy access to Broadway @ Beach & 501 out to Hard Rock; great choice. can't wait for a TR on the soft opening . We used to visit family who retired to MB on Easter, as I recall Canadian Days are in late March/early April...a hardy lot...they'd go into the ocean & bask on the beach; never looking cold...brrr IMO the water's still cold in May.



the Dark Marauder said:


> I will be there!
> 
> And I should reserve a parking space. $35 to reserve parking!  I suppose it's better than trying to just show-up and be like "ZOMG, where do I park, on someone's lawn? For $20?"


 
in PIT we just set out an old kitchen chair to hold our spot...whatever happened to "free" employee parking?



yankeepenny said:


> I like the job, but i dont think one of the front office folks cares for me. I can read alot about folks, and I think she could be ignoring me. But then i realize i am the newbie and no one trusts the newbie........they dont know me yet.
> i really dont know them. I do enjoy the work.


 
give her time, she'll warm to your charms...if not, forgetaboutit 



loribell said:


> I don't like it when I can't get on in the morning!


 
what a crappy day for you, tomorrow will be better. cookies sent me off to easter basket for a fix
mac is that Royal (something) hotel the old Grovesnor ; i saw the the offer too, was tempted to just plant ourselves there 1st night in Oct. if we arrive late.

There's a place near WDW "west" entrance-near the back way into AK (sherberth?), not sure what it's called now - used to be a LaQuinta. Hear it's decent (nothing fancy) and can be gotten for Entertainment 1/2 off rates in the areaof $40 night. There's a HoJo's over that way too I stayed @ back in the late 70's (most of you weren't born yet lol)...wonder if it's still there? Probably rather worn around the edges by now.


----------



## ky07

*Ok enough about my ds lets talk about this stupid friggin airlines 
Checked on my flights just curious since delta is talking about cutting flights to orlando and sure enough its went from us getting in orlando at 9:45 am to a little after noon and the flight back went from a nostop to a hour lay over and when I ask what happen to our flights they said those were cut and I told them thanks for the email telling me they changed them and they said what email I said exactly the email you never sent.
What a bunch of idiots   *


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> Damn, now I have to go find some actual cookies.





Metro West said:


> Thanks Lori...now I'll gain another 50 lbs!



Sorry guys!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> nope - don't ya know cookies don't have any calories



Especially virtual ones. That is also true of vacation food! Or anything you break in half looses all its calories. 



damo said:


> Haha.  Yup, I'm gonna make some.  Bought some gourmet frozen cookie dough at Sam's club last week.  It is yummy!



  



Metro West said:


> Well...good night homies! Have a great Saturday.



Nite Todd! 



ky07 said:


> *Thier springbreak starts monday and I think they may be heading back after wrestlemania
> Sorry Lori he did go with his friend and friends dad cause from what I get from what the kid has told us that him and his dad go to wrestlemania every year except for next year when its in california but anywhoo the only thing that worries me is the talk that are going to the beach and since my ds has never been hope he uses his head and knows not to go out too far cause he can't swim very well and thats the only thing that worries me and he is a good kid just stubborn like his mom   *



Well at least he is with another adult. I think he will use his head when it comes to the water. At that age he should. 



keishashadow said:


> what a crappy day for you, tomorrow will be better. cookies sent me off to easter basket for a fix



Yep tomorrow will be better cause I don't have to deal with mom tomorrow. 

Sorry I got you snacking too!  

Hey I hear you are a stealer of tags? Is there any truth to that rumor????? 


Bonny you already got me in trouble.


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Ok enough about my ds lets talk about this stupid friggin airlines
> Checked on my flights just curious since delta is talking about cutting flights to orlando and sure enough its went from us getting in orlando at 9:45 am to a little after noon and the flight back went from a nostop to a hour lay over and when I ask what happen to our flights they said those were cut and I told them thanks for the email telling me they changed them and they said what email I said exactly the email you never sent.
> What a bunch of idiots   *



UGH!  Let's think positive so that there are no more changes.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey all....

Welcome Bonny...toldya we have cookies here 

Midterm testing went fine....shoulda seen the poor lil boy (testing FOR blackbelt) who 'forgot' to use the bathroom before testing!  He was doin' the pee-pee dance.....  

Anyhow....for some unknown reason, I have NO mouse.... ......doesn't work and don't know why!    Not in the mood and too lazy/tired to get up and look for another usb mouse....so, forget it tonite!

Thanks for the cookies Lori....  Taking my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and goin' to bed.....I'll ketchup w/ ya's tomorrow....

Nite all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Bonny you already got me in trouble.


 ... sorry


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Especially virtual ones. That is also true of vacation food! Or anything you break in half looses all its calories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least he is with another adult. I think he will use his head when it comes to the water. At that age he should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep tomorrow will be better cause I don't have to deal with mom tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry I got you snacking too!
> 
> Hey I hear you are a stealer of tags? Is there any truth to that rumor?????
> 
> 
> Bonny you already got me in trouble.



*Yeah he just called and said he was having a good time and I told him to be careful and he said they were staying close to the beach and told him to watch the jellyfish cause from experiance I know those stings hurt   *


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get here today. Mom called this morning, asked if I was going to be home. Dummy me said yes. She said they were going to head over here to get her crap out of my spare bedroom. Of course this is a good thing except I had been going through stuff of our's and had it laid out all over the room to file away and the house was a mess. I had to clean up the floor, without filing stuff away, then get the house cleaned up as much as possible before they got here.   Then had to help load everything. Did I mention that it was nice and warm yesterday & when they got here this morning it was in the 30's with a 20+ mph wind???? Oh and if they had come tomorrow my dh & ds would've been here to help!
> 
> They left, Mikey came home for lunch, he left and I had to run and get lunch to take to Ally. Got home from that and had 45 minutes before I had to run Mikey to pt.
> 
> I don't like it when I can't get on in the morning!




i hear ya'
i have to start the day with the coffee and box people or the day is not right.




JSThatcher said:


> Here at work, last 3rd shift nite for at least 2 months. YEA!!!!!!!!!!



but most of the patients sleep during third shift......
just think, once on 1st or 2nd shift, you get to hear them complain...
or maybe you meant you are off work for the next 2 months.
that's the kind of job i want.....
i'm just a crummy teacher.....with summers and holidays off.



damo said:


> Our daughter saw it when we first bought it before it was painted or had any furniture in it.  Our son has never seen it.  We are bringing our daughter's boyfriend along too.  He's basically part of the family, so his reaction is important too.  It is weird because everything we do revolves around the kids except this new house.  *We hope it will be home to our friends*, relatives and grandbabies, so we want everyone to feel welcome and at home there.




so glad you said that damo.
none of us will feel ackward when we stop by for a few nights.... 



damo said:


> amok amok amok.
> 
> That's just fun to say.


  




RVGal said:


> I get a paycheck.  Can't always cash the darn thing, but I get one!




you sleep with the boss........of course you can't cash that paycheck......jk



coastermom said:


> Hey all .. I am so tired so this is going to be short. Ran around all day getting stuff . Got DD her shirts for USF/IOA . We all got one on the front it reads
> 
> Christine's Sweet 16 and on the back it reads
> Hard Rock Hotel Orlando May 3, 2008 .
> 
> They are really cute . Pink with black letters. Fun to be had by all I am sure. Called Mythos today and they told me there were no Reservations that she would take my name then she asked if I was a hotel guest and told me that we would be on the perfered line for resturants so that if the wait was an hour we would wait only 30 min. I thought you could make a reservation there ?? Is this something new? We have never eaten there so I really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night for me guys .




you can make a ressie at mythos a week or 2 out.  i think one week out is what they usually tell people.
in fact, many of us make the ressie the morning of the day we plan to do lunch there.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *That sounds like a great trip.      We love Myrtle Beach.    I wouldn't want to get in the ocean that time of year, but there's so much to do there, you could stay busy for weeks w/o ever going to the beach.    I'm anxious to hear what you guys think about Hard Rock Park.    We've been talking going.   I'm just waiting for the onsite Hard Rock Hotel with magic keys.*
> 
> 18 + stays there at HRH.
> what do you want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, Chrissy doesn't feel up to enjoying their Spring Break.    That stinks!
> 
> Here's a link to TripAdvisor reviews for Royal Plaza Resort http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eviews-Royal_Plaza_Hotel-Orlando_Florida.html    You may want to read those, before booking. *
> 
> sometimes trip advisor is good and sometimes just off.
> i remember a poor write up on hrh on the trip advisor before.  just opposite of my thoughts of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's a whole bunch of people.*
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what would you do if a whole bunch of them had to go wee wee at the same time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't know about the Michael Jackson/ Mandrell connection to HRP.    That's pretty neat.    The Hilton is the DTD hotel that offers onsite perks. *



i was in my michael jackson phase of life when i found that out.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Ok enough about my ds lets talk about this stupid friggin airlines
> Checked on my flights just curious since delta is talking about cutting flights to orlando and sure enough its went from us getting in orlando at 9:45 am to a little after noon and the flight back went from a nostop to a hour lay over and when I ask what happen to our flights they said those were cut and I told them thanks for the email telling me they changed them and they said what email I said exactly the email you never sent.
> What a bunch of idiots   *



Hoping that there won't be any changes to our upcoming flights on NWA ... mind you we've got 39 days before we head on down so anything could happen between now and then


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... ran into a few of you last night and today on the "tag fairy" thread ... thought I'd pop by and say Hi
> 
> Bonny



   
more canadians are here now.

the newest homies  *Cdn Friends of Pooh
*  are here and i believe have more orlando trips in than Damo does.

so glad you stopped by Bonny.

this is a place to talk, grip, whine, ask questions and just be yourself.



i'm not done baking those cookies yet.
but i'm sure tricia has some lovely cupcakes left over from st patty day


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Hey all....
> 
> Welcome Bonny...toldya we have cookies here
> 
> Midterm testing went fine....shoulda seen the poor lil boy (testing FOR blackbelt) who 'forgot' to use the bathroom before testing!  He was doin' the pee-pee dance.....
> 
> Anyhow....for some unknown reason, I have NO mouse.... ......doesn't work and don't know why!    Not in the mood and too lazy/tired to get up and look for another usb mouse....so, forget it tonite!
> 
> Thanks for the cookies Lori....  Taking my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and goin' to bed.....I'll ketchup w/ ya's tomorrow....
> 
> Nite all!



Poor little guy doing the pee pee dance. So how did Bubba do? 

Hope you enjoy your milk & cookies. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... sorry



Awwww, that's okay! I get in trouble a lot. 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah he just called and said he was having a good time and I told him to be careful and he said they were staying close to the beach and told him to watch the jellyfish cause from experiance I know those stings hurt   *



Good. It sounds like he is going to be just fine. 



macraven said:


> i hear ya'
> i have to start the day with the coffee and box people or the day is not right.



  



> so glad you said that damo.
> none of us will feel ackward when we stop by for a few nights....



That's what I was thinking! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hoping that there won't be any changes to our upcoming flights on NWA ... mind you we've got 39 days before we head on down so anything could happen between now and then







I've got my fingers crossed for you! 



macraven said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not done baking those cookies yet.
> but i'm sure tricia has some lovely cupcakes left over from st patty day



Those were some amazing cupcakes!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> thanks for the warm welcome!




anything for a homie.
everyone is invited to come here and play nice.

we love all the homies....



Metro West said:


> I guess we've seen each other all over the boards for a while now and I'm glad you found us over here.




todd, those are the people i told you about last year.......
are you telling me you met them before and didn't tell me.
you and i did hhn on the thursday and was going to hook up again on that sunday before the rip tour.

bonny and clyde.....scratch that...it's really lee
ok, bonny and lee were in the group of RIP that jodie, mike and i did.


shall we all start singing kumbaya now?
hold hands........you start us off todd


i go inviting everyone over here on any thread i am posting on.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hiya!  Beer sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> Ya, sorry for taking so long to finally find ya guys




we need a note from mom next time you are this late......



RAPstar said:


> Damn, now I have to go find some actual cookies.



screw the cookies, i'm eating roasted nuts in a shell.
course my keyboard is getting trashed with the shell pieces now...




ky07 said:


> *Thier springbreak starts monday and I think they may be heading back after wrestlemania
> Sorry Lori he did go with his friend and friends dad cause from what I get from what the kid has told us that him and his dad go to wrestlemania every year except for next year when its in california but anywhoo the only thing that worries me is the talk that are going to the beach and since my ds has never been hope he uses his head and knows not to go out too far cause he can't swim very well and thats the only thing that worries me and he is a good kid just stubborn like his mom   *



oh, i thought ds went only with another friend his age.
nevermind......that's good there is a grown up with them



bubba's mom said:


> Hey all....
> 
> Welcome Bonny...toldya we have cookies here
> 
> Midterm testing went fine....shoulda seen the poor lil boy (testing FOR blackbelt) who 'forgot' to use the bathroom before testing!  He was doin' the pee-pee dance.....
> 
> Anyhow....for some unknown reason, I have NO mouse.... ......doesn't work and don't know why!    Not in the mood and too lazy/tired to get up and look for another usb mouse....so, forget it tonite!
> 
> Thanks for the cookies Lori....  Taking my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and goin' to bed.....I'll ketchup w/ ya's tomorrow....
> 
> Nite all!




where are the pictures of our bubba on his test?

sweet sleep brab



loribell said:


> Especially virtual ones. That is also true of vacation food! Or anything you break in half looses all its calories.
> 
> 
> 
> Nite Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least he is with another adult. I think he will use his head when it comes to the water. At that age he should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep tomorrow will be better cause I don't have to deal with mom tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry I got you snacking too!
> 
> Hey I hear you are a stealer of tags? Is there any truth to that rumor?????
> 
> 
> Bonny you already got me in trouble.




no no no.....janet didn't steal the tags....
want the readers digest version?

she wanted tags, i told her to stick with me.
she got tags, i lost tags.
etc.

and we all ended up happy living together for the rest of our lives....


but bonny is bringing the beer next time so don't tick her off or we won't see the booze.....


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Ok enough about my ds lets talk about this stupid friggin airlines
> Checked on my flights just curious since delta is talking about cutting flights to orlando and sure enough its went from us getting in orlando at 9:45 am to a little after noon and the flight back went from a nostop to a hour lay over and when I ask what happen to our flights they said those were cut and I told them thanks for the email telling me they changed them and they said what email I said exactly the email you never sent.
> What a bunch of idiots   *




snap..........that is just awful about delta.
i think i would be screaming if it were me.


----------



## macraven

is it just me here now?


going to watch forensic files soon


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies off to get some rest cause DW and youngest DS are spending the weekend at her moms so home by myself no wait I have our puppy here but I am allergic to him   *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> snap..........that is just awful about delta.
> i think i would be screaming if it were me.



*Either that or fix a few rum runners and let my worries fade away   *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> where are the pictures of our bubba on his test?
> 
> sweet sleep brab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no no.....janet didn't steal the tags....
> want the readers digest version?
> 
> she wanted tags, i told her to stick with me.
> she got tags, i lost tags.
> etc.
> 
> and we all ended up happy living together for the rest of our lives.....


 
hrumph...barb is slipping (or working too hard) where are those pictures of our man bubba?  cracking boards i hope , that's cool stuff.

don't listen to mac, she used herself as live bait to the fairy in order to get my 1st tag bestowed ; didn't go well for her...of course, her tags have gone astray a few times...that IS scary stuff.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> more canadians are here now.
> 
> the newest homies  *Cdn Friends of Pooh
> *  are here and i believe have more orlando trips in than Damo does.
> 
> so glad you stopped by Bonny.
> 
> this is a place to talk, grip, whine, ask questions and just be yourself.










macraven said:


> shall we all start singing kumbaya now?
> hold hands........you start us off todd










macraven said:


> we need a note from mom next time you are this late......


ok ... gotcha




macraven said:


> but bonny is bringing the beer next time so don't tick her off or we won't see the booze.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Mac, your in early tonight....

Remember to lock the door, make sure the animals are in, and I want cinnamon rolls in the morning.

I don't remember cookies when I first arrived.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Bonny!


I'm Katie or K-Fed....depending on who you speak to  

Welcome to our little home!


----------



## damo

You guys have got to watch this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEmrDJWZ4X8&NR=1


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hrumph...barb is slipping (or working too hard) where are those pictures of our man bubba?  cracking boards i hope , that's cool stuff.
> 
> don't listen to mac, she used herself as live bait to the fairy in order to get my 1st tag bestowed ; didn't go well for her...of course, her tags have gone astray a few times...that IS scary stuff.



and i still love you homie..........

you are worth the tags...........

who else can i call at all hours and have you interpret my wailings??
you earned those tags......


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> You guys have got to watch this.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEmrDJWZ4X8&NR=1



i just did.

wow, so kewl.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi Bonny!
> 
> 
> I'm Katie or K-Fed....depending on who you speak to
> 
> Welcome to our little home!



Thanks!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> but bonny is bringing the beer next time so don't tick her off or we won't see the booze.....



And it's the good Canadian stuff.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> You guys have got to watch this.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEmrDJWZ4X8&NR=1



 So cute!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> And it's the good Canadian stuff.



Exactly!!  We've got the good stuff up here


----------



## RAPstar

today was blah. don't want to get up at seven to get an oil change. get to be around kids all day tomorrow......joy.   even if it is my niece's first, i'm not that big on kids. go figure. why can't I get the score to "Carrie-the Musical" out of my head?


----------



## damo

K.  Dogs been out.  Time for bed!!!

Don't forget to turn your lights out tomorrow night for the earth thingamabbobbie.

Anyone down there talking about that?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Check out this link if you want a good laugh. The folks over on the Disney side are all bent out of shape...I think it's funny.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2187177/entry/2187178/



 That was great!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> K.  Dogs been out.  Time for bed!!!
> 
> Don't forget to turn your lights out tomorrow night for the earth thingamabbobbie.
> 
> Anyone down there talking about that?



huh?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> why can't I get the score to "Carrie-the Musical" out of my head?



better than this .... http://youtube.com/watch?v=FZI99nwv9VA


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> K.  Dogs been out.  Time for bed!!!
> 
> Don't forget to turn your lights out tomorrow night for the earth thingamabbobbie.
> 
> Anyone down there talking about that?


Is the Earth going to be inversely parallel to Galaxy 1489-AB during the sub-Xunarian equinox AGAIN?


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> better than this .... http://youtube.com/watch?v=FZI99nwv9VA



Oh. Dear. God. Head. Exploding.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> Is the Earth going to be inversely parallel to Galaxy 1489-AB during the sub-Xunarian equinox AGAIN?



ROTFLMAO


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> huh?



It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Oh. Dear. God. Head. Exploding.



Glad to help


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


>



it's only for an hour ... from 8:00 to 9:00 pm ... and no one said anything about not using our computers/laptops


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac, your in early tonight....
> 
> Remember to lock the door, make sure the animals are in, and I want cinnamon rolls in the morning.
> 
> I don't remember cookies when I first arrived.....





lori baked tonight.
they were great, hot chocolate chip right out of the oven......

yay, yay, ya,  i'll lock up and take care of the livestock before i shut the lights out...

i can really do cinnamon rolls.  secret receipe, you'll love mine



damo said:


> And it's the good Canadian stuff.




lets hear it for the cannucks.....woo hoo.... 

that's not a bad word is it?  i heard it on the radio talk show once




damo said:


> K.  Dogs been out.  Time for bed!!!
> 
> Don't forget to turn your lights out tomorrow night for the earth thingamabbobbie.
> 
> Anyone down there talking about that?





are we pui right now?

don't forget to bring the dogs back in damo.



oh, mother earth or save a day for the planet or some environmental thing for lights out for an hour tomorrow night.....8-9 i think.


yea, it's on the front page of our paper.
i skimmed through it, too many words and not enough pictures to keep me reading it all the way through.



RAPstar said:


> huh?




look above.
some new thing to do to show unity for all.

i prefer chocolate chip cookies though.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> it's only for an hour ... from 8:00 to 9:00 pm ... and no one said anything about not using our computers/laptops



lol it's slightly disturbing when other people are able to read so much into your emoticons


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> That was great!!!!!


 





the Dark Marauder said:


> Is the Earth going to be inversely parallel to Galaxy 1489-AB during the sub-Xunarian equinox AGAIN?



something like that i think........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change



i was close.......



i'll take a stand of climate change.  i left honolulu tuesday night in shorts, sandals and 84 degrees.
i land at ohare at 6 the next morning to snow and below freezing temps.

i vote to have all the weather be like honolulu climate!!

do i hear a second on my motion?




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> it's only for an hour ... from 8:00 to 9:00 pm ... and no one said anything about not using our computers/laptops




if it is a new episode of forensic files or murder by the book, i'll pretend i am meditating for that hour........have to watch the tube if my show is on.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> lets hear it for the cannucks.....woo hoo.... that's not a bad word is it?  i heard it on the radio talk show once



Nope - not a bad word ... we call ourselves that  

... and a bit of trivia - if it weren't for us Canucks you wouldn't have zippers, green garbage bags or the telephone


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change


Climate change is inevitable. IDK how one hour of "off" will help.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i'll take a stand of climate change.  i left honolulu tuesday night in shorts, sandals and 84 degrees.
> i land at ohare at 6 the next morning to snow and below freezing temps.
> 
> i vote to have all the weather be like honolulu climate!!
> 
> do i hear a second on my motion?



I'll second that ... when we got back from Florida in January we had -56C with the windchill and 2 more feet of snow ... both of us wanted to get back on the plane for Florida... and quick


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Oh, you can call me Star.   Robert's the name, musical theatre is the game......when I can afford to do a show.



i had to go back to find one of your first posts here.


made me wonder your line of work...

entertainer, loves to perform, musical, catchy name......

i know, you are a stripper...........jk

i read your profile but i was close wasn't I???


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> Climate change is inevitable. IDK how one hour of "off" will help.


My thoughts exactly ...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i had to go back to find one of your first posts here.
> 
> 
> made me wonder your line of work...
> 
> entertainer, loves to perform, musical, catchy name......
> 
> i know, you are a stripper...........jk
> 
> i read your profile but i was close wasn't I???



 awfully close. lol on that subject I do have an associate's degree in musical theatre performance.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Nope - not a bad word ... we call ourselves that
> 
> ... and a bit of trivia - if it weren't for us Canucks you wouldn't have zippers, green garbage bags or the telephone











but i spelled it wrong........maybe bonny didn't notice i gave them an extra N.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> awfully close. lol on that subject I do have an associate's degree in musical theatre performance.






do you remember me?







i was in the front roll throwing the $$...........jk


i was taking the pictures.........woo hoo


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> but i spelled it wrong........maybe bonny didn't notice i gave them an extra N.



I did ... but because I'm still new on this thread didn't want to cause any trouble     

Well, it's been fun ... but think it's time to say g'night 

... so nite all!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> do you remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was in the front roll throwing the $$...........jk
> 
> 
> i was taking the pictures.........woo hoo



well, don't tell everyone of our private album!! I don't want tons of grimy fingerprints all over it!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I did ... but because I'm still new on this thread didn't want to cause any trouble
> 
> Well, it's been fun ... but think it's time to say g'night
> 
> ... so nite all!






well, half of us here, not including brab, don't spell everything right.

when a few of the homies here tip the bottle and post, we always are in the need of a translator....


you be sure to come back here!

you have membership status now.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> well, don't tell everyone of our private album!! I don't want tons of grimy fingerprints all over it!













okay dokey......i can keep a secret....


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> okay dokey......i can keep a secret....



lol, that's good to know! anywho, nite all.


----------



## macraven

time to close up the shop........
it's after 1 am on the east coast, midnight here in the cst....


time for all green lights out.........

hit the hay
catch some zzzzz's
lights out..



the dog and cat are settled in.
porch light out
doors locked



if you need to get back in tonight, call sharon or penny, they have the spare key.  don't call brab, she is a cranky pants if you wake her late at night as she works on saturday mornings.....


sweet sleep


----------



## Metro West

Good morning peoples!


----------



## bubba's mom

HI!  Morning.....

Off to work and (hopefully) catch end of Bubba's soccer game!  


Catch ya's this afternoon! 

HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> lets hear it for the cannucks.....woo hoo....
> 
> that's not a bad word is it?  i heard it on the radio talk show once







macraven said:


> but i spelled it wrong........maybe bonny didn't notice i gave them an extra N.



I noticed and, man, am I pissed. 




































Morning all!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> do you remember me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was in the front roll throwing the $$...........jk
> 
> 
> i was taking the pictures.........woo hoo



Which roll is the front roll?  Is it the same as the spare tire?


----------



## wwessing

Morning Todd, Barb, Damo. . . everyone else too  

Damo. . .you are very funny this morning    

Can't think of a better way to start the day. . . . laughing AND dh made me a pot of Vermont Maple Nut


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning everyone!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I noticed and, man, am I pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!




you had me there for a moment.    
then i remembered it was damo with the answers......... 





damo said:


> Which roll is the front roll?  Is it the same as the spare tire?





some one has had their coffee already this morning.......
she's good !



morning  homies, off to the doc soon, catch you all later


----------



## RVGal

Remember the stomach stuff that Joshua had the day after his seizure and we were wondering if it was connected or just a great coincedence?  Yeah... well... we don't have to wonder any more.  Daniel, me AND Brad all came down with the yucky stomach thing this morning.  Brad is working, bless his heart.  Daniel and I are trying to stay very still and sleep as much as possible.  Joshua is feeling better and wonders what is wrong with everyone else.


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> Remember the stomach stuff that Joshua had the day after his seizure and we were wondering if it was connected or just a great coincedence?  Yeah... well... we don't have to wonder any more.  Daniel, me AND Brad all came down with the yucky stomach thing this morning.  Brad is working, bless his heart.  Daniel and I are trying to stay very still and sleep as much as possible.  Joshua is feeling better and wonders what is wrong with everyone else.




DD and DH had that stomach flu about a month ago.  Not fun at all.  Good thing is, the puking part doesn't last long but unfortunately the yuckiness seems to hang on for about 5 days.  Take care!!!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> don't listen to mac, she used herself as live bait to the fairy in order to get my 1st tag bestowed ; didn't go well for her...of course, her tags have gone astray a few times...that IS scary stuff.



I just knew you couldn't have done it!  



RAPstar said:


> today was blah. don't want to get up at seven to get an oil change. get to be around kids all day tomorrow......joy.   even if it is my niece's first, i'm not that big on kids. go figure. why can't I get the score to "Carrie-the Musical" out of my head?




Umm, I don't know, but I guess it is better than having "It's a Small World" stuck in your head. 



damo said:


> K.  Dogs been out.  Time for bed!!!
> 
> Don't forget to turn your lights out tomorrow night for the earth thingamabbobbie.
> 
> Anyone down there talking about that?



Well of course not. Here in Oklahoma we don't even have recycling programs in most places. In fact I went to have lunch with Ally yesterday and discovered that they don't use trays that they have to wash. They use Styrofoam ones! Can not believe they are so stinkin lazy. 



the Dark Marauder said:


> Is the Earth going to be inversely parallel to Galaxy 1489-AB during the sub-Xunarian equinox AGAIN?



   



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change



Did you guys know that all of our appliances use 40% of their energy just being plugged in? They don't even have to be turned on. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> it's only for an hour ... from 8:00 to 9:00 pm ... and no one said anything about not using our computers/laptops



Woo Hoo we are going to save the world tonight!!!! 



macraven said:


> lori baked tonight.
> they were great, hot chocolate chip right out of the oven......
> 
> yay, yay, ya,  i'll lock up and take care of the livestock before i shut the lights out...



Glad you liked the cookies. 



> i can really do cinnamon rolls.  secret receipe, you'll love mine



Now where are those cinnamon rolls?????






RAPstar said:


> lol it's slightly disturbing when other people are able to read so much into your emoticons



We are good at that around here. This is a very scary bunch! 



macraven said:


> i'll take a stand of climate change.  i left honolulu tuesday night in shorts, sandals and 84 degrees.
> i land at ohare at 6 the next morning to snow and below freezing temps.
> 
> i vote to have all the weather be like honolulu climate!!
> 
> do i hear a second on my motion?



I will second it!!! And third, fourth, fifth...



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... and a bit of trivia - if it weren't for us Canucks you wouldn't have zippers, green garbage bags or the telephone



Nope, didn't know that.



macraven said:


> i had to go back to find one of your first posts here.
> 
> 
> made me wonder your line of work...
> 
> entertainer, loves to perform, musical, catchy name......
> 
> i know, you are a stripper...........jk
> 
> i read your profile but i was close wasn't I???



Ahh, so that's what the STAR does!  



Metro West said:


> Good morning peoples!



Good morning Todd! 



bubba's mom said:


> HI!  Morning.....
> 
> Off to work and (hopefully) catch end of Bubba's soccer game!
> 
> 
> Catch ya's this afternoon!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT SATURDAY EVERYONE!!!



Good morning Barb. Good luck getting to Bubba's game.


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> Which roll is the front roll?  Is it the same as the spare tire?



   



wwessing said:


> Morning Todd, Barb, Damo. . . everyone else too
> 
> Damo. . .you are very funny this morning
> 
> Can't think of a better way to start the day. . . . laughing AND dh made me a pot of Vermont Maple Nut



She is on a row isn't she!!!! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Morning everyone!



Hi Katie. Haven't seen Patty for a few days. Did you kick her out?



macraven said:


> you had me there for a moment.
> then i remembered it was damo with the answers.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some one has had their coffee already this morning.......
> she's good !
> 
> 
> 
> morning  homies, off to the doc soon, catch you all later



She is full of vinegar this moanin! 

Have fun visiting the doc. 




RVGal said:


> Remember the stomach stuff that Joshua had the day after his seizure and we were wondering if it was connected or just a great coincedence?  Yeah... well... we don't have to wonder any more.  Daniel, me AND Brad all came down with the yucky stomach thing this morning.  Brad is working, bless his heart.  Daniel and I are trying to stay very still and sleep as much as possible.  Joshua is feeling better and wonders what is wrong with everyone else.



Oh man. That stinks.    I hope you feel better soon. I can just see Joshua now! 

Have a fantabulous Saturday everyone!!!!


----------



## damo

loribell said:


> She is on a row isn't she!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!



clever girl


----------



## KStarfish82

Lori: Patty has had a robotics competition the last three days and she has been getting home late.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Remember the stomach stuff that Joshua had the day after his seizure and we were wondering if it was connected or just a great coincedence?  Yeah... well... we don't have to wonder any more.  Daniel, me AND Brad all came down with the yucky stomach thing this morning.  Brad is working, bless his heart.  Daniel and I are trying to stay very still and sleep as much as possible.  Joshua is feeling better and wonders what is wrong with everyone else.


 
hang in there.
turn the phone off and sleep.





loribell said:


> I just knew you couldn't have done it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys know that all of our appliances use 40% of their energy just being plugged in? They don't even have to be turned on.
> 
> 
> Ok, i'll unplug the fridge tonight for that hour..anything to save the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo we are going to save the world tonight!!!!
> 
> and of course you all have to come over and eat the ice cream that is in my freezer.  we don't want it to go to waste and melt........
> we save the planet and get to eat at the same time.  perfect plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where are those cinnamon rolls?????
> 
> 
> I ate them..........and they were good
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so that's what the STAR does!
> 
> 
> why do you think he has the STAR in his name..............




hi ya homie....... 
i'm full of cofee now, kona coffee that is......



KStarfish82 said:


> Lori: Patty has had a robotics competition the last three days and she has been getting home late.




ok, i guess this note will do for her being MIA.

hey, does she have the bottom bunk in your room?
thought you had the top bunk..


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Which roll is the front roll?  Is it the same as the spare tire?



roll................ 

nevermind, i was thinking about the cinnamon rolls i made and ate this morning...


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> roll................
> 
> nevermind, i was thinking about the cinnamon rolls i made and ate this morning...



Are you planning on sharing?  The cinnamon rolls, not the spare tire.  We've all got one of those and one is quite enough.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey peeps!     Happy Saturday!    Anything fun going on with anyone today? *  




ky07 said:


> *Yeah he just called and said he was having a good time and I told him to be careful and he said they were staying close to the beach and told him to watch the jellyfish cause from experiance I know those stings hurt   *



*Lawrence, I'm glad he called.   I'm sure that eased your mind a bit*.  





macraven said:


> 18 + stays there at HRH.
> what do you want to know?



*I want a HRH @ the Hard Rock Park in Myrtle Beach.    I also want it to be an easy walk to the park, & offer magic keys to hotel guests.   Do you think your people could arrange that?   That would be awesome!    My people aren't as influential as your people.    Remember, I just share Lori's people.*  




> sometimes trip advisor is good and sometimes just off.
> i remember a poor write up on hrh on the trip advisor before. just opposite of my thoughts of the place.



*I agree that some of the reviews on TA can be ridiculous.    I disregard those immediately.     I do depend on TA a lot, when booking a hotels though.    Most of the time you can get a good feel for what to expect.     If there's lots of legitimate &/or repeated complaints, I stay away.    I also consider how recent the complaints are.     If there's only a few legitimate complaints, & lots of silly ones, I'm fine with staying there.     I didn't read the Royal Plaza reviews, so I'm not familiar with what the reviewers had to say.    I just thought I'd provide the link, because TA is the 1st place I go, when deciding on a hotel. * 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hoping that there won't be any changes to our upcoming flights on NWA ... mind you we've got 39 days before we head on down so anything could happen between now and then



*A whole 39 days?     You lucky dog! *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> what a crappy day for you, tomorrow will be better. cookies sent me off to easter basket for a fix
> *mac is that Royal (something) hotel the old Grovesnor*opcorn: ; i saw the the offer too, was tempted to just plant ourselves there 1st night in Oct. if we arrive late.



*Not Mac, but I think the Grosvenor Resort is now the Regal Sun Resort.*




ky07 said:


> *Ok enough about my ds lets talk about this stupid friggin airlines
> Checked on my flights just curious since delta is talking about cutting flights to orlando and sure enough its went from us getting in orlando at 9:45 am to a little after noon and the flight back went from a nostop to a hour lay over and when I ask what happen to our flights they said those were cut and I told them thanks for the email telling me they changed them and they said what email I said exactly the email you never sent.
> What a bunch of idiots   *



*You really have to keep an eye on Delta.*  





bubba's mom said:


> *Midterm testing went fine....*shoulda seen the poor lil boy (testing FOR blackbelt) who 'forgot' to use the bathroom before testing!  He was doin' the pee-pee dance.....



*So, does that mean he passed?     Poor guy, I bet he pees 1st next time. * 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Exactly!!  We've got the good stuff up here



*You also have Inniskillin Ice Wine, which means you can but it much cheaper than you can.   No fair! * 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> It's called "Earth Hour" - you are supposed to turn out your lights, shut off your tv sets, and enjoy an hour of quiet darkness.  It's to take a stand against the threat of climate change



*No way!    I'm afraid of the dark.*


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Are you planning on sharing?  The cinnamon rolls, not the spare tire.  We've all got one of those and one is quite enough.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:


> i'll take a stand of climate change.  i left honolulu tuesday night in shorts, sandals and 84 degrees.
> i land at ohare at 6 the next morning to snow and below freezing temps.
> 
> i vote to have all the weather be like honolulu climate!!
> 
> do i hear a second on my motion?



*That gets my vote!    I think the motion's carried.    So, who do we need to contact to get this passed?*  





RVGal said:


> Remember the stomach stuff that Joshua had the day after his seizure and we were wondering if it was connected or just a great coincedence?  Yeah... well... we don't have to wonder any more.  Daniel, me AND Brad all came down with the yucky stomach thing this morning.  Brad is working, bless his heart.  Daniel and I are trying to stay very still and sleep as much as possible.  Joshua is feeling better and wonders what is wrong with everyone else.



*Ewwww that's not good.      Sorry, you guys feel yucky.    At least, you now know it wasn't a side effect of Joshua's seizure.    That's one less thing to worry about.      Hope you guys feel better soon.   You've had more than your fair share to deal with lately.*  





loribell said:


> Did you guys know that all of our appliances use 40% of their energy just being plugged in? They don't even have to be turned on.



*Good to know.     We leave everything plugged in.    I'll try to change that.*  





macraven said:


> morning  homies, *off to the doc soon*, catch you all later



*I hope it's nothing bad.*  





macraven said:


> nevermind, i was thinking about the cinnamon rolls i made and ate this morning...



*So, that's what I smelled.    Where's mine!    Did you eat them all? *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Janet, I forgot to reply to your question about our visit to Canada.   We're also going by Toronto.    I don't think it's a lot farther to Montreal.    At least, to my sisters it's not.  

That reminds me.....   To my Canadian friends, I have a question.    My sisters plan to leave Niagara Falls, spend time touring Toronto, then go on to Montreal to spend a couple nights.    This is all in the same day.    Is this doable?   See what I mean about their crazy road trips? *


----------



## damo

It is an hour and a half drive from Niagara Falls to Toronto (depending on traffic).  Then it is another 6 or so to Montreal (depending on traffic).  Doesn't sound like you are going to spend much time in Toronto.  It takes quite a while to park, etc and drive around downtown.

Canada is very big.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> It is an hour and a half drive from Niagara Falls to Toronto (depending on traffic).  Then it is another 6 or so to Montreal (depending on traffic).  Doesn't sound like you are going to spend much time in Toronto.  It takes quite a while to park, etc and drive around downtown.
> 
> Canada is very big.






yea, we learned that 2 years ago.

mr mac and i went to canada and stayed on the canadian side.
much nicer there.

it is a good drive going north once leaving NF.
like damo said, canada is very big........


we will return again in a few years.
we just loved it there!

did maid of the mist and could repeat that many times.....


----------



## macraven

in answer to your question, it was the chiropractor i visited today.

the over 9 hour flight did my lower back/hip in....


i was in a car accident 5 years ago this coming august and have had trouble ever since due to that.  i have to see that doc regularly, like monthly, sometimes more.

have been able to go 3 months without an adjustment a few times.
but long car rides and planes through my back out of whack....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ... 

I see I missed cinnamon rolls this morning  ... Oh well had enough with the cookies last evening  

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday ... off to do some errands - will check in with you all later  

_Bonny_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> yea, we learned that 2 years ago.
> 
> mr mac and i went to canada and stayed on the canadian side.
> much nicer there.
> 
> it is a good drive going north once leaving NF.
> like damo said, canada is very big........
> 
> 
> we will return again in a few years.
> we just loved it there!
> 
> did maid of the mist and could repeat that many times.....



And people don't realize how big Toronto is.  There are about 5 million people in the Toronto area and about 3.5 million in the Montreal area.  That makes for very busy highways and streets.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies*


----------



## macraven

damo, we also went to toronto.

a gsp would work well there.

huge city!



afternoon St L.............

when is the wife and younger son due back home?


bonny, sorry i missed you.

yup, i ate all the cinnamon rolls this morning.  i was a pig


----------



## damo

Is it one of the beans that has the peanut allergy?  There is a thread on the board asking about offsite restaurants but they really want to know about peanut free stuff onsite.


----------



## macraven

that's right damo.
one of the beans has that allergy to peanuts.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

damo said:


> It is an hour and a half drive from Niagara Falls to Toronto (depending on traffic).  Then it is another 6 or so to Montreal (depending on traffic).  Doesn't sound like you are going to spend much time in Toronto.  It takes quite a while to park, etc and drive around downtown.
> 
> Canada is very big.



*Wow, I didn't know it was that far from Toronto to Montreal.    One of my sisters really wants to see something in Toronto.    I have no idea what it is, but I'm sure it's something she's seen on the TV, while watching a Raptors game.*  





macraven said:


> did maid of the mist and could repeat that many times.....



*Sounds like a not miss.    I haven't done any planning for the trip, & don't know what they have planned.    I pretty much just go along for the ride with them.    Our ideas of a good vacation are so different, I know it's not going to be a trip I'd choose to take.     These ridiculously long, road trips are normal for them.    Last spring break they were gone 4 days & said they went to 6 states.   How could that possibly be enjoyable?    I just don't get it.*  




macraven said:


> in answer to your question, it was the chiropractor i visited today.
> 
> the over 9 hour flight did my lower back/hip in....
> 
> 
> i was in a car accident 5 years ago this coming august and have had trouble ever since due to that.  i have to see that doc regularly, like monthly, sometimes more.
> 
> have been able to go 3 months without an adjustment a few times.
> but long car rides and planes through my back out of whack....



*Sorry to hear about your back problems.   They're no fun.     I'm glad a chiropractor can get you relief for a while, at least. *


*Damo, I have another question......     How did staying at UO & visiting a WDW park work out for you?    We haven't been to WDW in a long time, & I'd like to go for 3 or 4 nights.    I'd rather stay in a UO resort though.    Is that feasible for a midday break, or should we plan to stay onsite at WDW? *


----------



## RVGal

For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.

Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.
> 
> Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!



i figured since you haven't been around today, you took my advice and stayed in bed....i know, quite difficult when you have kids.

hang in there and pass the torch to brad when he comes in.


sending you a ton of mummy dust.........get well soon.


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.
> 
> Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!



It'll pass.  Keep your chin up!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> damo, we also went to toronto.
> 
> a gsp would work well there.
> 
> huge city!
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon St L.............
> 
> when is the wife and younger son due back home?
> 
> 
> bonny, sorry i missed you.
> 
> yup, i ate all the cinnamon rolls this morning.  i was a pig



*Had to take youngest DS to hospital about 3:00 am cause DW was worried he was blowing his nose and it was bleeding and everytime he blew it would bleed more and took him to the er and they never really said what was wrong just told us to get a humidifier for him and after that he decided he wanted to come back home with me and now his voice is horse and you can tell he has a cold.
he called DW wanting her to tell me to let him go outside to play and he sounds like he has a cold and told him no and now he is mad in his room playing ps3 
Kids go figure and its wearing me down  *


----------



## damo

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Wow, I didn't know it was that far from Toronto to Montreal.    One of my sisters really wants to see something in Toronto.    I have no idea what it is, but I'm sure it's something she's seen on the TV, while watching a Raptors game.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a not miss.    I haven't done any planning for the trip, & don't know what they have planned.    I pretty much just go along for the ride with them.    Our ideas of a good vacation are so different, I know it's not going to be a trip I'd choose to take.     These ridiculously long, road trips are normal for them.    Last spring break they were gone 4 days & said they went to 6 states.   How could that possibly be enjoyable?    I just don't get it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry to hear about your back problems.   They're no fun.     I'm glad a chiropractor can get you relief for a while, at least. *
> 
> 
> *Damo, I have another question......     How did staying at UO & visiting a WDW park work out for you?    We haven't been to WDW in a long time, & I'd like to go for 3 or 4 nights.    I'd rather stay in a UO resort though.    Is that feasible for a midday break, or should we plan to stay onsite at WDW? *



It is a long trip from Toronto to Montreal if you are planning to do other things that day.

Although we liked the idea of staying onsite, I don't think we would do AKL again.  It was such a long wait for buses and we weren't really close to anything.  I think it is smarter to stay on the monorail line or stay within walking distance to Epcot.  When you only have a few days there, you hate wasting so much time waiting for transportation.  I actually think it would be just as fast to stay at UO and drive as it is to wait for the Disney buses.  I would get there before rope drop and stay until late afternoon.  Then go back to UO and do FOTL.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.
> 
> Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!



*Hope you feel better soon Tricia and know what your going thru cause not feeling good myself and having kids sick at the same time is not fun  *


----------



## ky07

*Mark wallace's daughter had a good race in craftsman truck races and she came in 17th pretty good when you concider she started 34th   *


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> clever girl



 



KStarfish82 said:


> Lori: Patty has had a robotics competition the last three days and she has been getting home late.



K! Is she being grumpy? 



macraven said:


> hi ya homie.......
> i'm full of cofee now, kona coffee that is......



I wish I had had you ring me back some kukua nut oil (I think that is how it was spelled). It is probably the very best thing I ever found for exzema. Dang it!  



tarheelmjfan said:


> I want a HRH @ the Hard Rock Park in Myrtle Beach.    I also want it to be an easy walk to the park, & offer magic keys to hotel guests.   Do you think your people could arrange that?   That would be awesome!    My people aren't as influential as your people.    Remember, I just share Lori's people.[/B]



Well you don't want much, do you?  By the way, mac is my people! And the rest of my peeps here on the san thread. Guess that means you are my people too! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> Good to know.     We leave everything plugged in.    I'll try to change that.[/B]



Well when I first found out I lasted about a week unplugging things.  




macraven said:


> yea, we learned that 2 years ago.
> 
> mr mac and i went to canada and stayed on the canadian side.
> much nicer there.
> 
> it is a good drive going north once leaving NF.
> like damo said, canada is very big........
> 
> 
> we will return again in a few years.
> we just loved it there!
> 
> did maid of the mist and could repeat that many times.....



I have been wanting to go to Niagra for years. Maybe some day can drive  North instead of heading to Florida. Yeah right! 



macraven said:


> in answer to your question, it was the chiropractor i visited today.
> 
> the over 9 hour flight did my lower back/hip in....
> 
> 
> i was in a car accident 5 years ago this coming august and have had trouble ever since due to that.  i have to see that doc regularly, like monthly, sometimes more.
> 
> have been able to go 3 months without an adjustment a few times.
> but long car rides and planes through my back out of whack....



My dad has the same problem. His back was already giving him fits before he drove all the way to Orlando last year. It was a lot worse when he got there. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> I see I missed cinnamon rolls this morning  ... Oh well had enough with the cookies last evening



Mac didn't share the cinnamon rolls this morning.  




damo said:


> And people don't realize how big Toronto is.  There are about 5 million people in the Toronto area and about 3.5 million in the Montreal area.  That makes for very busy highways and streets.



That is too many people! I like my small town. 



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies*



Hi Lawrence!



damo said:


> Is it one of the beans that has the peanut allergy?  There is a thread on the board asking about offsite restaurants but they really want to know about peanut free stuff onsite.



It is the middle bean, Court. Poor kid. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Sounds like a not miss.    I haven't done any planning for the trip, & don't know what they have planned.    I pretty much just go along for the ride with them.    Our ideas of a good vacation are so different, I know it's not going to be a trip I'd choose to take.     These ridiculously long, road trips are normal for them.    Last spring break they were gone 4 days & said they went to 6 states.   How could that possibly be enjoyable?    I just don't get it.*



I like road trips, as long as I have a lot of time to enjoy things. But 4 days would never do for me. 



RVGal said:


> For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.
> 
> Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!



   



ky07 said:


> *Had to take youngest DS to hospital about 3:00 am cause DW was worried he was blowing his nose and it was bleeding and everytime he blew it would bleed more and took him to the er and they never really said what was wrong just told us to get a humidifier for him and after that he decided he wanted to come back home with me and now his voice is horse and you can tell he has a cold.
> he called DW wanting her to tell me to let him go outside to play and he sounds like he has a cold and told him no and now he is mad in his room playing ps3
> Kids go figure and its wearing me down  *



 Poor guy. The nose bleed was probably just because it is so dry out. It happens a lot around here.   Poor Lawrence. Hang in there.


----------



## Metro West

I was going to Universal tonight but my sinuses are really acting up.


----------



## coastermom

Bonny    Glad you found this happy home  .


Hello all well another busy day with the kiddies. My DD  chrissy has to build a ziggerate ( not even sure if it is the correct spelling ) It is a temple of some sort. Well it took hours to build and paint. . But it looks amazing and that is what counts.  

We went out to dinner which was nice a little soft mexican food with lots of CHEESE  . YUMMY . Anything taste good after this week.  

We are off to bowling in the morning and then my DD chrissy has to get ready to go back to school after two weeks off . Monday in my house is going to be like this  . With me screaming for her to get up . 

DD Katie should have had a friend over but the friend is not comming is it bad to be happy   about this ??  I just don't want anymore sleepovers for a while . They only seem to cause trouble . Now I can  in my jammies and be happy with no extra kiddies .  

I want a HRH @ the Hard Rock Park in Myrtle Beach. I also want it to be an easy walk to the park, & offer magic keys to hotel guests. Do you think your people could arrange that? That would be awesome! My people aren't as influential as your people. Remember, I just share Lori's people.[/b] 

I WANT THE SAME THING >>> We have family and friends there and usually stop in the area when we drive home from WDW or USF/IOA.  So yeah a HRH with magic keys would be AMAZING  .

Tricia HOPE everyone is feeling better in your house soon I hate when the sickies come to our kids  ..BAD SICKIES now go back to where ever you came from and leave Tricia's house be. 

Ok it is 8 now so I am off to get the jammies on and to get DS Vin to bed soon. If I am not out sleeping by 9 I will try to get back to the friends in the box.  

BTW I did get the messages on Mythos I guess I am planning too far in advance for them huh ? I am thinking on the lines of Disney and that you have to have dinning reservations like a 100 years in advance     I know we had reservations for cinderellas breakfast once over 6 months in advance . NOW where else in any world do you need to do that ??It is just a big  . Now I have found the DARK SIDE and I think now that there is beer , COOKIES and homies I will stay here . WE just need a better DENTAL PROGRAM   . Ok really leaving now I'LL BE BACK


----------



## loribell

Hi Mary. Sounds like a busy day, but productive. So gald you are feeling better. Love Mexican food, it is m favorite! Glad you get to enjoy your evening without any extra kiddos.


----------



## macraven

i'm on the mailing list for the new hrh.
read about myrtle beach one.
the one in vegas has great rates!

lori, pm the name of the product and i'll have my brother buy it and post it to me.

one of my son's has ezcema and didn't know that product worked for it.
if it works for you, we'll try it also.


going to get some grub.
bbl


----------



## Seahag

welcome home mac!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Metro West said:


> I was going to Universal tonight but my sinuses are really acting up.



bad, huh?  i can relate. those agonizing nose bleeds, runny nose and sickening headaches are downright nasty.
Hope you feel better.


----------



## yankeepenny

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769971


well Todd was right, this is anger explosion if i ever saw one.


----------



## RVGal

I survived the day.  I *think* the worst is over.  Tomorrow is another day, I just hope it is a better one too.

I don't have all the details, but Carol is home from the hospital.  If they released her, it has to be good news... right?


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> I was going to Universal tonight but my sinuses are really acting up.



That stinks. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 



macraven said:


> lori, pm the name of the product and i'll have my brother buy it and post it to me.
> 
> one of my son's has ezcema and didn't know that product worked for it.
> if it works for you, we'll try it also.
> 
> 
> going to get some grub.
> bbl



Okie dokie! 



Seahag said:


> welcome home mac!!



Welcome to our gang. Hope you stick around and visit with us. 



yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769971
> 
> 
> well Todd was right, this is anger explosion if i ever saw one.



I really don't get why they get so riled up. I read the article. The guy is obviously an idiot to me. Why bother? 



RVGal said:


> I survived the day.  I *think* the worst is over.  Tomorrow is another day, I just hope it is a better one too.
> 
> I don't have all the details, but Carol is home from the hospital.  If they released her, it has to be good news... right?



I hope tomorrow is better for you too!      

Yes I would say Being released is a good thing.


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> bad, huh?  i can relate. those agonizing nose bleeds, runny nose and sickening headaches are downright nasty.
> Hope you feel better.


Thanks Penny.   



yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769971
> 
> 
> well Todd was right, this is anger explosion if i ever saw one.


I know...I'm staying out of this one. I think the whole thing is silly.   



loribell said:


> That stinks. Hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> I really don't get why they get so riled up. I read the article. The guy is obviously an idiot to me. Why bother?


Thanks Lori.  

Who knows why those people act the way they do.


----------



## yankeepenny

I am sitting here eating cinnamon fire twizzlers. they are hotter than the atomic fireballs. 
i think flames are shooting out of my ears. i better get some water.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> For those of you keeping track... and, really, why would you... I still haven't been able to keep anything down.  Daniel seems to be past the worst... I hope... dear lord let him be past the worst.  Brad should be home from work any minute.  I'm sure he'll collapse.
> 
> Just thought I would share my happy household news with you guys!



*Sorry Tricia.     I hope you're in the bed by now & you all wake up tomorrow feeling much better.*  




ky07 said:


> *Had to take youngest DS to hospital about 3:00 am cause DW was worried he was blowing his nose and it was bleeding and everytime he blew it would bleed more and took him to the er and they never really said what was wrong just told us to get a humidifier for him and after that he decided he wanted to come back home with me and now his voice is horse and you can tell he has a cold.
> he called DW wanting her to tell me to let him go outside to play and he sounds like he has a cold and told him no and now he is mad in his room playing ps3
> Kids go figure and its wearing me down  *



*I'm glad it wasn't anything serious.    All you need is a more family drama right now. *  





damo said:


> It is a long trip from Toronto to Montreal if you are planning to do other things that day.
> 
> Although we liked the idea of staying onsite, I don't think we would do AKL again.  It was such a long wait for buses and we weren't really close to anything.  I think it is smarter to stay on the monorail line or stay within walking distance to Epcot.  When you only have a few days there, you hate wasting so much time waiting for transportation.  I actually think it would be just as fast to stay at UO and drive as it is to wait for the Disney buses.  *I would get there before rope drop and stay until late afternoon.  Then go back to UO and do FOTL.*



*I shared your suggestion with my DH & we both think that's a great idea.     Thanks for the suggestion. *




loribell said:


> I have been wanting to go to Niagra for years.
> 
> I like road trips.



*Perfect!      I forgot.....  what color's your hair?   Nevermind, we can dye it, if it's not blonde.   How tall are you?     I'm sure you're taller than me.   Can you walk scrunched down to make you look shorter?    We may be able to pull this off. *




Metro West said:


> I was going to Universal tonight but my sinuses are really acting up.



*Bummer!   Hope you feel like going tomorrow.*  




coastermom said:


> I WANT THE SAME THING >>> We have family and friends there and usually stop in the area when we drive home from WDW or USF/IOA.  So yeah a HRH with magic keys would be AMAZING  .



*If we both want it, how can they say no?*  





> BTW I did get the messages on Mythos I guess I am planning too far in advance for them huh ? I am thinking on the lines of Disney and that you have to have dinning reservations like a 100 years in advance     I know we had reservations for cinderellas breakfast once over 6 months in advance . NOW where else in any world do you need to do that ??It is just a big  .



*The only place at UO you need reservations far in advance is Emeril's restaurants.    Emeril's CityWalk location fills up much faster than Tchoup Chop.    I've made reservations at Emeril's CW more than 5 months in advance & had to work around the times available.   Other than those, 2 weeks notice is more than enough. *




macraven said:


> i'm on the mailing list for the new hrh.
> read about myrtle beach one.
> bbl



*Do tell!     I haven't heard anything about an HRH in Myrtle Beach.   I was just dreaming.      Will it be at the park?   That would be so cool.     We have an HRH here too, but it has a casino.   We haven't been, since Kenny's too young.*




*Disclaimer:   I'm pui & posted during commercials of the Heels game.    If I don't make sense, ignore it & don't remind me tomorrow.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RVGal said:


> I survived the day.  I *think* the worst is over.  Tomorrow is another day, I just hope it is a better one too.
> 
> I don't have all the details, but Carol is home from the hospital.  If they released her, it has to be good news... right?



*I'm glad you're feeling better.   I was expecting you to be it the bed by now.     Get some rest, & get well.   We miss you around here.

The news about Carol is very encouraging.     I think that's a very good sign.  * 





Seahag said:


> welcome home mac!!



*Hi Seahag, are you new or haven't I been around long enough to remember you?    Either way, I'm glad you're here.    Come by more often. *





GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!



*We all will, of course. *


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!


  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Bummer! Hope you feel like going tomorrow.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Good evening all ...  



Metro West said:


> I was going to Universal tonight but my sinuses are really acting up.


I can definitely relate ... I've had sinus problems for years - sometimes I think sinus headaches can be worse than migraines  



coastermom said:


> Bonny    Glad you found this happy home


Thanks! 

_Bonny_


----------



## yankeepenny

GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!





translation"

I AM DRUNK AGAIN-(IT IS AROUND 330 AM) I AM GOING BACK TO LIVERPOOL ON TUESDAY, WHO IS GOING TO MISS ME?

_Dearest Gemma, I will miss you. I just hope for your sake when you wake up Sunday you dont have an enormous headache. _


----------



## Metro West

Well gang...I guess it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## yankeepenny

well, the cinnamon twizzlers did nothing for my sinuses. I am off to bed.  last one up turn the light out, turn the heat down and put the cat out. 
and to whomever is keeping silverware in their room< please return it to the kitchen, we are missing a few items!


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> I am sitting here eating cinnamon fire twizzlers. they are hotter than the atomic fireballs.
> i think flames are shooting out of my ears. i better get some water.



That sounds very hot! Think I will stay away from those. 



GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna miss me!!



Me! You better be careful. When will you be home again? Did  you say you aren't coming to the states this year? 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Perfect!      I forgot.....  what color's your hair?   Nevermind, we can dye it, if it's not blonde.   How tall are you?     I'm sure you're taller than me.   Can you walk scrunched down to make you look shorter?    We may be able to pull this off. *



I am a brunette, have never colored my hair. And I am 5' 8". Are you trying to stick me with your sisters? I'm going to Orlando for the month of July so I can't go then.



> *Disclaimer:   I'm pui & posted during commercials of the Heels game.    If I don't make sense, ignore it & don't remind me tomorrow.*



So are you nevous?



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I can definitely relate ... I've had sinus problems for years - sometimes I think sinus headaches can be worse than migraines
> 
> _Bonny_



My sinus headaches often turn in to migranes. I had one for 4 days last week.


----------



## loribell

yankeepenny said:


> well, the cinnamon twizzlers did nothing for my sinuses. I am off to bed.  last one up turn the light out, turn the heat down and put the cat out.
> and to whomever is keeping silverware in their room< please return it to the kitchen, we are missing a few items!



Good night Penny. Guess my kids have been visiting. My silverware is always disappearing. 



Metro West said:


> Well gang...I guess it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.



Good night Todd!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well gang...I guess it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.



*Good night Todd and Penny*


----------



## GemmaPixie

loribell said:


> That sounds very hot! Think I will stay away from those.
> 
> 
> 
> Me! You better be careful. When will you be home again? Did  you say you aren't coming to the states this year?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a brunette, have never colored my hair. And I am 5' 8". Are you trying to stick me with your sisters? I'm going to Orlando for the month of July so I can't go then.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you nevous?
> 
> 
> 
> My sinus headaches often turn in to migranes. I had one for 4 days last week.


nopw, no usa for me this yeqrs..iust cold weather and rain...booo. i dont know when ill b home again. im worknig full time at uni workver summer soi i wndt now whane ill b back .voooo


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi Homies....I'm home.....

And, I brought: 





for breakfast in the morning.....DO *NOT *TOUCH TILL MORNING!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey KFed....ever notice Gemma's avatar?  Proof we've had cookies here the whole time


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> Hi Homies....I'm home.....
> 
> And, I brought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for breakfast in the morning.....DO *NOT *TOUCH TILL MORNING!


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


>



 


I said not till MORNING!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Hi Homies....I'm home.....
> 
> And, I brought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for breakfast in the morning.....DO *NOT *TOUCH TILL MORNING!



OOOH   ... I missed the ones from this morning 

_Bonny_


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> I said not till MORNING!!!


----------



## damo

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hi Seahag, are you new or haven't I been around long enough to remember you?    Either way, I'm glad you're here.    Come by more often. *
> 
> *We all will, of course. *



Seahag is from the olden days here, like me.




Those cinnamon buns will never be here when we get back.



Gemma sure has been chatty lately!  Must be the liquor.


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> OOOH   ... I missed the ones from this morning



That's why I stopped on my way home and picked some up for you...ya just moved in and they all hogged them this morning....it wasn't right  



damo said:


> Those cinnamon buns will never be here when we get back.



Hey...welcome Seahag!  I remember you from a while ago..... Welcome to our home!  Kick yer shoes off and hang out 

DAMO!!  Those buns had BETTER be here in the morning


----------



## damo

pfft.  There are already only two left.  The guys took them before they went to bed.  Don't blame me.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> That's why I stopped on my way home and picked some up for you...ya just moved in and they all hogged them this morning....it wasn't right



I think I'm gonna like it here!  



damo said:


> pfft.  There are already only two left.  The guys took them before they went to bed.  Don't blame me.


----------



## RAPstar

back home after my niece's first b-day. my sis makes the best cupcakes. there were none left.....and I mean NONE!!!!! sorry, guys!


----------



## KStarfish82

damo said:


> pfft.  There are already only two left.  The guys took them before they went to bed.  Don't blame me.


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> back home after my niece's first b-day. my sis makes the best cupcakes. there were none left.....and I mean NONE!!!!! sorry, guys!



And was it so bad hanging around rugrats?  Just wait til she starts talking your ear off.  You'll just love her.


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> And was it so bad hanging around rugrats?  Just wait til she starts talking your ear off.  You'll just love her.



She almost is already!! And she said my name today for the first time!!!!!    And there weren't any there really. Pretty much all of my side of the family here in Dallas didn't come.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> pfft.  There are already only two left.  The guys took them before they went to bed.  Don't blame me.



Uh-uh   ....don't go tryin' to blame Lawrence & Lori...I got home (w/ said buns) *AFTER *they went to bed...they don't even know they're here....now, Katie...she's another story   She KNOWS they're here..... 



RAPstar said:


> back home after my niece's first b-day. my sis makes the best cupcakes. there were none left.....and I mean NONE!!!!! sorry, guys!




Well...since you just moved in too, we'll let you slide....but you ALWAYS bring cuppycakes back for the homies  

Glad to hear you had a great time....kids that age are such fun!   So innocent, naive, smart


----------



## bubba's mom

Well...guess mac ain't comin' home to lock up tonite  

I'll do it.

*DOG!*  Get in here! 

Thank you! 

Cat? Check.

Locks? Check.

Lights? Out.

G'nite everyone......

HEY!! Don't hog all the cinnamon buns in the morning....remember to save some for those who aren't up early (like me)  If ya ain't up by 11am (est), you'll be too late.....last call at 11am


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> HEY!! Don't hog all the cinnamon buns in the morning....remember to save some for those who aren't up early (like me)  If ya ain't up by 11am (est), you'll be too late.....last call at 11am



... guess I'll miss out in the morning again  ... by the time I get up, get things done around the house and finally have time to get back here they'll be all gone  

Nite all ...

Bonny


----------



## GemmaPixie

Im dying!! Hangovers are worse worse worse now I'm no longer a teenager! Plus I got all of 3 1/2 hours sleep. This christening will be fun!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning! I hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Oh darn!  Gemma and Metro already woke up...that means no cinnamon buns for me!  Wonder if Barb will go out and get more  

Well, my 6 day week is over, finally a day off!  Yay!  Past three days have been extremely long at the Robotics competition.  Yes, Sharon, ours was this weekend.  Have any of my members emailed your son?  Anyway, our robot did pretty well, didn't win though, but we sure went out with a bang!  Won the last match even with a broken arm after crashing into a wall    The kids had a lot of fun.

Well it sure looks like I've got a lot of ketchup to do...

G'morning all and enjoy your Sunday!!!


----------



## damo

Morning all.  Lots of late sleepers here today and those cinnamon buns are all gone.


----------



## tlinus

morning all - 

still feel like crud

damo - I saw the peanut question and answered it......we never have problems with Court - just know what to avoid and she is VERY particular when we eat down there. She will have the basics, but when it comes to sweets we get her icees or something similar. At Emack's icecream place they will generally get her a new container of icecream and use a new cleaned scoop.  It's an adventure to keep her safe, but we kinda like her so we need to keep her around for awhile, ya know??!!??  

just took new medicine and going to slither back to the couch......

see you guys later


----------



## ky07

*Hello Homies and how is everyone today ???*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769971
> 
> 
> well Todd was right, this is anger explosion if i ever saw one.


I'm going to post in this thread, but not to stir the pot too much, anyway. 




GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!



I'm going to emiss you bunches and bunches Gemma!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!


I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.


----------



## RVGal

We all survived the stomach thing.  Today is a much better day.  Most of us still don't have an appetite, but if we follow Joshua's pattern it'll be a couple of days before that comes back.  I have stripped every bed and every towel and every rug that I can find and am in the process of sanitizing our house.  I wish it was warmer today so I could air the place out, but this is the one cool day all week.  It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow, so I'll try then.


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.



*Have a good time DM 
My oldest DS is going too and wish I was there too but not at wrestlemania but at Universal   *


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> We all survived the stomach thing.  Today is a much better day.  Most of us still don't have an appetite, but if we follow Joshua's pattern it'll be a couple of days before that comes back.  I have stripped every bed and every towel and every rug that I can find and am in the process of sanitizing our house.  I wish it was warmer today so I could air the place out, but this is the one cool day all week.  It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow, so I'll try then.



*I know how ya feel Tricia cause youngest DS's nose bleeds have stopped but know he sounds like he has cold with sore throat and very horse voice and believe he has given it to me and I guess when he sees his doctor tomorrow they will give him something *


----------



## macraven

Seahag said:


> welcome home mac!!





well, look what the cat dragged in.................. 


my csw homie..........someday i will put that logo up when i can figure out how to do it......


i voted in the poll you set up.
i was a maybe.
i'll be there for HHN of course for the columbus day weekend.
will try to squeeze a trip in prior if i can...


you come back and play haggy...........you're a homie too!
  to my chainsaw wolf homie......*Seahag*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> well, look what the cat dragged in..................


Speaking of cats and dragging in, I had to lure my little cat back in the house with the promise of cat food. It worked, and she was hungry, as she ate the whole can!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769971
> 
> 
> well Todd was right, this is anger explosion if i ever saw one.




maybe its a good thing they don't come to the darkside here.
all those posters would have a coronary......... 




RVGal said:


> I survived the day.  I *think* the worst is over.  Tomorrow is another day, I just hope it is a better one too.
> 
> I don't have all the details, but Carol is home from the hospital.  If they released her, it has to be good news... right?



that is good that carol is released!
you hang in there.
the flu will be over soon for all of you.




GemmaPixie said:


> Im drwunk aagain1! Going back tor  liverpiowl on truedau...whos gonna emiss me!!




the girl is back.....now i have to read on to see if she is laying in some ditch drunk or dead....

we always worry about the underage drinkers here.... 




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Sorry Tricia.     I hope you're in the bed by now & you all wake up tomorrow feeling much better.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do tell!     I haven't heard anything about an HRH in Myrtle Beach.   I was just dreaming.      Will it be at the park?   That would be so cool.     We have an HRH here too, but it has a casino.   We haven't been, since Kenny's too young.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer:   I'm pui & posted during commercials of the Heels game.    If I don't make sense, ignore it & don't remind me tomorrow.*




wait, its not MB where they opened the new hrh.
i was pui when i agreed with you last night.
it's another place on the east coast.
i'll find my email and send it to you later.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good evening all ...
> 
> 
> I can definitely relate ... I've had sinus problems for years - sometimes I think sinus headaches can be worse than migraines
> 
> 
> 
> _Bonny_




thats because it is very cold where you live.
do what damo has done.
live in canada in the summer and come to the states in the winter....


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> nopw, no usa for me this yeqrs..iust cold weather and rain...booo. i dont know when ill b home again. im worknig full time at uni workver summer soi i wndt now whane ill b back .voooo



   



bubba's mom said:


> Hi Homies....I'm home.....
> 
> And, I brought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for breakfast in the morning.....DO *NOT *TOUCH TILL MORNING!



   



bubba's mom said:


> That's why I stopped on my way home and picked some up for you...ya just moved in and they all hogged them this morning....it wasn't right



Mac did not share them with anyone. 




damo said:


> pfft.  There are already only two left.  The guys took them before they went to bed.  Don't blame me.



  



RAPstar said:


> back home after my niece's first b-day. my sis makes the best cupcakes. there were none left.....and I mean NONE!!!!! sorry, guys!



Oh man!  



RAPstar said:


> She almost is already!! And she said my name today for the first time!!!!!    And there weren't any there really. Pretty much all of my side of the family here in Dallas didn't come.



She there, you like little ones after all.   Why didn't the rest of your family come?


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Uh-uh   ....don't go tryin' to blame Lawrence & Lori...I got home (w/ said buns) *AFTER *they went to bed...they don't even know they're here....now, Katie...she's another story   She KNOWS they're here.....



Nope it was not me. 




bubba's mom said:


> Well...guess mac ain't comin' home to lock up tonite
> 
> I'll do it.
> 
> *DOG!*  Get in here!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Cat? Check.
> 
> Locks? Check.
> 
> Lights? Out.
> 
> G'nite everyone......
> 
> HEY!! Don't hog all the cinnamon buns in the morning....remember to save some for those who aren't up early (like me)  If ya ain't up by 11am (est), you'll be too late.....last call at 11am



I think our dog & cat  need a name. Any suggestions? Are they male or female? 



GemmaPixie said:


> Im dying!! Hangovers are worse worse worse now I'm no longer a teenager! Plus I got all of 3 1/2 hours sleep. This christening will be fun!



  Hope that hangover doens't hang around to long today.



Metro West said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone has a great Sunday!



Good Morning Todd!



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh darn!  Gemma and Metro already woke up...that means no cinnamon buns for me!  Wonder if Barb will go out and get more
> 
> Well, my 6 day week is over, finally a day off!  Yay!  Past three days have been extremely long at the Robotics competition.  Yes, Sharon, ours was this weekend.  Have any of my members emailed your son?  Anyway, our robot did pretty well, didn't win though, but we sure went out with a bang!  Won the last match even with a broken arm after crashing into a wall    The kids had a lot of fun.
> 
> Well it sure looks like I've got a lot of ketchup to do...
> 
> G'morning all and enjoy your Sunday!!!



Good morning Patty! I had to ask Katie if she kicked you out yesterday since we hadn't seen  you. Glad your kiddos had fun at the competition.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Good night Penny. Guess my kids have been visiting. My silverware is always disappearing.




i love that !!!!!  what a hoot...    




GemmaPixie said:


> nopw, no usa for me this yeqrs..iust cold weather and rain...booo. i dont know when ill b home again. im worknig full time at uni workver summer soi i wndt now whane ill b back .voooo




well, that answers my first question.
she can't be lying in a ditch if she is on the computer.
whew........





bubba's mom said:


> Hi Homies....I'm home.....
> 
> And, I brought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for breakfast in the morning.....DO *NOT *TOUCH TILL MORNING!





i see my name on those babies...............everyone, stay away!




damo said:


> Seahag is from the olden days here, like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cinnamon buns will never be here when we get back.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma sure has been chatty lately!  Must be the liquor.



i miss the old days....
damo, we go way back don't we....




bubba's mom said:


> Well...guess mac ain't comin' home to lock up tonite
> 
> I'll do it.
> 
> *DOG!*  Get in here!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Cat? Check.
> 
> Locks? Check.
> 
> Lights? Out.
> 
> G'nite everyone......
> 
> HEY!! Don't hog all the cinnamon buns in the morning....remember to save some for those who aren't up early (like me)  If ya ain't up by 11am (est), you'll be too late.....last call at 11am



thanks for covering my back.

i was entertaining the troops last night and couldn't get away......... 



GemmaPixie said:


> Im dying!! Hangovers are worse worse worse now I'm no longer a teenager! Plus I got all of 3 1/2 hours sleep. This christening will be fun!



that's right, you just turned 20.....
wow, you are getting old gemma........... 



tlinus said:


> morning all -
> 
> still feel like crud
> 
> damo - I saw the peanut question and answered it......we never have problems with Court - just know what to avoid and she is VERY particular when we eat down there. She will have the basics, but when it comes to sweets we get her icees or something similar. At Emack's icecream place they will generally get her a new container of icecream and use a new cleaned scoop.  It's an adventure to keep her safe, but we kinda like her so we need to keep her around for awhile, ya know??!!??
> 
> just took new medicine and going to slither back to the couch......
> 
> see you guys later



feel better soon tracie..
is the couch your new best friend?





the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm going to post in this thread, but not to stir the pot too much, anyway.
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


   





the Dark Marauder said:


> WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.




one of my sons is going to a wrestlemania party to watch it in chicago tonight.
the other one to another party for the event........

they are hyped!!

one of my sons worked a wrestling cart for the ECW owner for about a year.
the stories he tells.

and the japanese wrestle, will remember his name soon, knows my brother that lives in hawaii...


have a blast tonight darkie!!



off to church.
have your backs covered for the week..


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> Morning all.  Lots of late sleepers here today and those cinnamon buns are all gone.



  I missed out this morning again. 



tlinus said:


> morning all -
> 
> still feel like crud
> 
> damo - I saw the peanut question and answered it......we never have problems with Court - just know what to avoid and she is VERY particular when we eat down there. She will have the basics, but when it comes to sweets we get her icees or something similar. At Emack's icecream place they will generally get her a new container of icecream and use a new cleaned scoop.  It's an adventure to keep her safe, but we kinda like her so we need to keep her around for awhile, ya know??!!??
> 
> just took new medicine and going to slither back to the couch......
> 
> see you guys later



Headache is still hangin on huh?     Maybe that will help. 

Poor Court. It stinks for kids to have to go through that crap.   



ky07 said:


> *Hello Homies and how is everyone today ???*



Hi Lawrence! Hope you aren't getting that cold.   



the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm going to post in this thread, but not to stir the pot too much, anyway.



You behave yourself. We will not be having you getting banned!  



RVGal said:


> I'm going to emiss you bunches and bunches Gemma!



Me too!  



the Dark Marauder said:


> WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.



   That is great! Have fun! 



RVGal said:


> We all survived the stomach thing.  Today is a much better day.  Most of us still don't have an appetite, but if we follow Joshua's pattern it'll be a couple of days before that comes back.  I have stripped every bed and every towel and every rug that I can find and am in the process of sanitizing our house.  I wish it was warmer today so I could air the place out, but this is the one cool day all week.  It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow, so I'll try then.



    Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

loribell said:


> You behave yourself. We will not be having you getting banned!


No banishment. Just a few playful digs at the most.


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i love that !!!!!  what a hoot...



I'm not joking. I think they are even throwing away plates, cups, bowls and who knows what else. You would not believe all the crap that disappears around here. But they do not throw away their thrash.


----------



## loribell

the Dark Marauder said:


> No banishment. Just a few playful digs at the most.



Good! I would miss you if you got banned. Now I need to go check out your digs.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... Morning all ... or is it afternoon yet???  



damo said:


> Morning all.  Lots of late sleepers here today and those cinnamon buns are all gone.


 



macraven said:


> thats because it is very cold where you live.
> do what damo has done.  live in canada in the summer and come to the states in the winter....


That's our plan ... in a few years  



the Dark Marauder said:


> WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!
> I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.


Have fun!!  I used to love watching wrestling ... but haven't kept up with it for a few years.


_Bonny_


----------



## Metro West

And now...the first picture posted on this thread for:


----------



## bubba's mom

Uh....morning everyone  

Okay....so it's afternoon and I'm just gettin here.  Somebody forgot to write milk on the shopping list and we had NONE this morning   So, how am I supposed to eat breakfast/cinnamon buns without any milk??   So, I got up this morning, got dressed and cleaned myself up to go to the store.  On my way out, the phone rings, it was the manager at the tanning salon.  She is having a problem getting into the program to run the salon for the day and I told her I'd stop by on the way to the store (salon is in the same shopping center as the grocery store).  Turns out, she figured it out and I went to the store and got the milk I needed AND, while I was there, the rest of the groceries I needed for the week.  Now, I have to go back this afternoon to tan before our meeting  

In the meantime, working on the laundry and cleanin' up around here.....

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> And now...the first picture posted on this thread for:



Where in CW is it?  Open yet?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> And now...the first picture posted on this thread for:



hmmmm ... think I'll stay away from that one ... couldn't carry a tune for the life of me - even if it were in a bucket


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Where in CW is it?  Open yet?


It's located on the back side of CityWalk...up across from the groove and Bob Marley's. The signs said it was open but probably only at night.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> hmmmm ... think I'll stay away from that one ... couldn't carry a tune for the life of me - even if it were in a bucket


I hear ya...same here...no singing for me.


----------



## ky07

*Almost that time agian boys and girls lets go racing   *


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> hmmmm ... think I'll stay away from that one ... couldn't carry a tune for the life of me - even if it were in a bucket



i bet you could if you were drunk..........


----------



## Metro West

Lawrence...check out today's front page to get an idea of what's going to happen tonight.

www.orlandosentinel.com

Thought you'd like to see it.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Lawrence...check out today's front page to get an idea of what's going to happen tonight.
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com
> 
> Thought you'd like to see it.



i just finished reading thru that.
have always liked the under taker, jericho and triple h


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i just finished reading thru that.
> have always liked the under taker, jericho and triple h


I never got into it...my cousins and uncle are big fans.


----------



## yankeepenny

ssssshhhh  it is me inside the tanning booth. I am not coming out until it it warm. talk to you in may!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Lawrence...check out today's front page to get an idea of what's going to happen tonight.
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com
> 
> Thought you'd like to see it.



*Thanks Todd I appreciate it  *


----------



## yankeepenny

plane crash in Farnbourough, Kent, England in a residential neighborhood- no survivors.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> i bet you could if you were drunk..........



I have been pretty darn drunk a time or two in bars with karaoke, but I have yet to ever subject anyone else to my singing.  Even drunk, I won't punish others that way.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> I have been pretty darn drunk a time or two in bars with karaoke, but I have yet to ever subject anyone else to my singing.  Even drunk, I won't punish others that way.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> ssssshhhh  it is me inside the tanning booth. I am not coming out until it it warm. talk to you in may!




   


room for me in there?







RVGal said:


> I have been pretty darn drunk a time or two in bars with karaoke, but I have yet to ever subject anyone else to my singing.  Even drunk, I won't punish others that way.




what!   say what........!!

and you were the one that stripped their clothes off when drunk in your younger days...........


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> what!   say what........!!
> 
> and you were the one that stripped their clothes off when drunk in your younger days...........



Well, yeah... but it wasn't a punishment to others when I did it then.  It would be a punishment to others if I stripped in public now, so I don't.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Well, yeah... but it wasn't a punishment to others when I did it then.  It would be a punishment to others if I stripped in public now, so I don't.


----------



## macraven

but tricia if you are two sheets to the wind and the others are also, they won't even notice........


they only are aware when their glass is empty.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i bet you could if you were drunk..........


...nope not even then  



macraven said:


> i just finished reading thru that.
> have always liked the under taker, jericho and triple h


... way back when we used to go to the Saturday "Stampede Wrestling" up here in Canada (based out of Calgary) where we got to see wrestlers like the Dynamite Kid, British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart, Chris Benoit, Brian Pillman and Bret Hart before it was bought by the WWF.


----------



## macraven

Owen Hart, Chris Benoit, Brian Pillman and Bret Hart


loved those guys............ 


i grew up with watching wrestling.......2 brothers, what can i say.

i passed my love of wrestling on to my sons.........


----------



## loribell

You guys are not going to believe this!

My ex-sil just called here to tell me he needed to come pick up "his" 2 man boat. He has someone that wants to buy it today and needs to get it taken care of. 

Now this thing has been on our property for 3 years. My son has repaired the thing. Oh yeah, and if it belongs to one of them it would be my daughter since she is the one that worked. He would have never had the money to buy it. 

Anyway, since it is joint property I told him I would have talk to my daughter about it and that it would have to go through the lawyers. The idiot asked if *"I"* would be able to do that today! Worthless piece of sh!t! 

So he then calls my in-laws, since he thinks the boat is down by the pond is guess, which would be on their property. Of ourse if it had been sitting there for 3 years out in the weather it would be worthless.  

Mil told him to call us then called dh to tell him that the pos called her. DH didn't call him back but when I said he had called here first he said he could come get it but he owes us 3 years of storage fees!   

Could he really be so stupid that he thought I would let him come get something to make money off of when he is behind in his child support?  

I really hope he is stupid enough to show up out here today!


----------



## keishashadow

my random post of dumbness...

haven't read thru all the yakking (too busy cracking the entertainment center whip & shopping for lamps)

ps should've listened to my spidey senses & picked davidson instead on gonzga  

enjoy the day, i've got to go chop off some chicken's wings - bbl


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> Owen Hart, Chris Benoit, Brian Pillman and Bret Hart
> loved those guys............
> i grew up with watching wrestling.......2 brothers, what can i say.
> i passed my love of wrestling on to my sons.........



A couple years ago at Screamfest in Orlando I had a very nice chat with George "The Animal" Steele and Roddy Piper about the "good old days" of wrestling


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> You guys are not going to believe this!
> 
> My ex-sil just called here to tell me he needed to come pick up "his" 2 man boat. He has someone that wants to buy it today and needs to get it taken care of.
> 
> Could he really be so stupid that he thought I would let him come get something to make money off of when he is behind in his child support?
> 
> I really hope he is stupid enough to show up out here today!



I can hear Bill Engvall offering him a sign.

Seriously, he sounds to be so self absorbed that he is clueless about everything but himself.  I can't believe he would have the guts to call YOU and tell you he was going to sell a boat that was purchased during the marriage.  Like you're just going to say, "Oh sure!  Sounds great!  Come on over!"


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> You guys are not going to believe this!
> 
> My ex-sil just called here to tell me he needed to come pick up "his" 2 man boat. He has someone that wants to buy it today and needs to get it taken care of.
> 
> Now this thing has been on our property for 3 years. My son has repaired the thing. Oh yeah, and if it belongs to one of them it would be my daughter since she is the one that worked. He would have never had the money to buy it.
> 
> Anyway, since it is joint property I told him I would have talk to my daughter about it and that it would have to go through the lawyers. The idiot asked if *"I"* would be able to do that today! Worthless piece of sh!t!
> 
> So he then calls my in-laws, since he thinks the boat is down by the pond is guess, which would be on their property. Of ourse if it had been sitting there for 3 years out in the weather it would be worthless.
> 
> Mil told him to call us then called dh to tell him that the pos called her. DH didn't call him back but when I said he had called here first he said he could come get it but he owes us 3 years of storage fees!
> 
> Could he really be so stupid that he thought I would let him come get something to make money off of when he is behind in his child support?
> 
> I really hope he is stupid enough to show up out here today!


 *That reminds me of my moms idiot ex-boyfriend he left her for someone else and thru the years she helped buy him things and even helped pay his child support and then a few months after he left he had an attorney send mom paper stating he wanted this and he wanted that and mom called the attorney and told him lets go to court and I will show reciepts where I bought all the stuff he wants and maybe he can pay some of the bills he left me with and needless to say the attorney calls and says that he agress to drop it all and what an idiot he drains her of all her money and thinks he can get more  *


----------



## loribell

I used to love to watch the wrestling too. Haven't really watched it in years. I don't remember their names but I loved the two guys that can out to the song "Sharp Dressed Man". 



RVGal said:


> I can hear Bill Engvall offering him a sign.
> 
> Seriously, he sounds to be so self absorbed that he is clueless about everything but himself.  I can't believe he would have the guts to call YOU and tell you he was going to sell a boat that was purchased during the marriage.  Like you're just going to say, "Oh sure!  Sounds great!  Come on over!"



I am still sitting here shaking my head that he is so utterly stupid!!!!!!!!!!



ky07 said:


> *That reminds me of my moms idiot ex-boyfriend he left her for someone else and thru the years she helped buy him things and even helped pay his child support and then a few months after he left he had an attorney send mom paper stating he wanted this and he wanted that and mom called the attorney and told him lets go to court and I will show reciepts where I bought all the stuff he wants and maybe he can pay some of the bills he left me with and needless to say the attorney calls and says that he agress to drop it all and what an idiot he drains her of all her money and thinks he can get more  *



Oh is your mom my sister? She did pretty much the same thing only she married hers. Took her 10 years to finally go through with getting rid of him. I could not believe she paid his chid support for him.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> You guys are not going to believe this!
> 
> My ex-sil just called here to tell me he needed to come pick up "his" 2 man boat. He has someone that wants to buy it today and needs to get it taken care of.
> 
> Now this thing has been on our property for 3 years. My son has repaired the thing. Oh yeah, and if it belongs to one of them it would be my daughter since she is the one that worked. He would have never had the money to buy it.
> 
> Anyway, since it is joint property I told him I would have talk to my daughter about it and that it would have to go through the lawyers. The idiot asked if *"I"* would be able to do that today! Worthless piece of sh!t!
> 
> So he then calls my in-laws, since he thinks the boat is down by the pond is guess, which would be on their property. Of ourse if it had been sitting there for 3 years out in the weather it would be worthless.
> 
> Mil told him to call us then called dh to tell him that the pos called her. DH didn't call him back but when I said he had called here first he said he could come get it but he owes us 3 years of storage fees!
> 
> Could he really be so stupid that he thought I would let him come get something to make money off of when he is behind in his child support?
> 
> I really hope he is stupid enough to show up out here today!







huh..............


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> huh..............



Yeah, me too!


----------



## macraven

just think........












very soon.....................


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Good afternoon, Lawrence, Katie, Patty, Rob, Bonny, & Emma.*  *I hope I didn't miss anyone.     If I did, please forgive me. *





loribell said:


> I am a brunette, have never colored my hair. And I am 5' 8". *Are you trying to stick me with your sisters?* I'm going to Orlando for the month of July so I can't go then.



*Would I do that?*  





damo said:


> Seahag is from the olden days here, like me.



*I've been here quite a while myself.   It just took me longer to find the dark side.*  





damo said:


> And was it so bad hanging around rugrats?  Just wait til she starts talking your ear off.  You'll just love her.



*That's when the question monster has to make occasional appearance.*  





Metro West said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone has a great Sunday!



*Are you feeling better today?*




tlinus said:


> still feel like crud
> 
> just took new medicine and going to slither back to the couch......
> 
> see you guys later



*Sorry you're still feeling bad.*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> WRESTLEMANIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm excited--my seats got upgraded, I don't have to pay for parking, and I met Umaga a few days ago.



*Have fun & stay safe.    There will be lots of crazies on the road, after the event. *

*Oops, I probably shouldn't have said that where Lawrence could read it.*




RVGal said:


> We all survived the stomach thing.  Today is a much better day.  Most of us still don't have an appetite, but if we follow Joshua's pattern it'll be a couple of days before that comes back.  I have stripped every bed and every towel and every rug that I can find and am in the process of sanitizing our house.  I wish it was warmer today so I could air the place out, but this is the one cool day all week.  It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow, so I'll try then.



*I'm glad you're all feeling better.   Don't work so hard that you wear yourself out again. *




macraven said:


> wait, its not MB where they opened the new hrh.
> i was pui when i agreed with you last night.
> it's another place on the east coast.
> i'll find my email and send it to you later.



*No biggie!   I was right there with you last night.    We can all wish for a MB, HRH together.    There's power in numbers, you know.*  




bubba's mom said:


> Where in CW is it?  Open yet?



*It replaced City Jazz.    BTW, thanks again for my goodies.   You rock! * 





yankeepenny said:


> plane crash in Farnbourough, Kent, England in a residential neighborhood- no survivors.



*That's really sad.   I tried to find the story on Headline News, but they weren't showing it.    They may have later, I didn't stay on the channel long.    My heart goes out to the families of the passengers & crew, & the residents in the neighborhood.*  





loribell said:


> You guys are not going to believe this!
> 
> My ex-sil just called here to tell me he needed to come pick up "his" 2 man boat. He has someone that wants to buy it today and needs to get it taken care of.
> 
> Now this thing has been on our property for 3 years. My son has repaired the thing. Oh yeah, and if it belongs to one of them it would be my daughter since she is the one that worked. He would have never had the money to buy it.
> 
> Anyway, since it is joint property I told him I would have talk to my daughter about it and that it would have to go through the lawyers. The idiot asked if *"I"* would be able to do that today! Worthless piece of sh!t!
> 
> So he then calls my in-laws, since he thinks the boat is down by the pond is guess, which would be on their property. Of ourse if it had been sitting there for 3 years out in the weather it would be worthless.
> 
> Mil told him to call us then called dh to tell him that the pos called her. DH didn't call him back but when I said he had called here first he said he could come get it but he owes us 3 years of storage fees!
> 
> Could he really be so stupid that he thought I would let him come get something to make money off of when he is behind in his child support?
> 
> I really hope he is stupid enough to show up out here today!



*Sounds like it's a good thing he's an ex-sil.    Wouldn't it be nice, if we could pick our kid's spouses?   *




keishashadow said:


> ps should've listened to my spidey senses & picked davidson instead on gonzga



*You're not the only one.   I seriously underestimated Memphis. *


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Are you feeling better today?*


Yes thanks...Memphis is going to be tough to get rid of. I think if all four # 1 seeds make it...and they should, it's anyone's game.


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Would I do that?*



I'm thinking you would. 



> *Sounds like it's a good thing he's an ex-sil.    Wouldn't it be nice, if we could pick our kid's spouses?   *



Well we actually thought he was very nice. Seems dd kept a lot of things from us for several years. She won't be doing that again!


----------



## coastermom

Hello ALL it is already AFTERNOON And well almost evening . I am so busy . 
DD back to school after two weeks off . Other two DC are really annoying me just because they are board and well MOMMY is going a little nutty . 
The kids are so excited  our local Six Flags opens this Saturday and well they have been waiting since NOV. to go .  . I can't wait to just get it over with the first visit is always the worst as the Season Pass lines are HUGE and it gives me a  . 

I MISSED THE FOOD  . I will have to get some dinner instead now . Oh well .

Got to go cook just wanted to say HI to the Homies  and I hope to make it past 9 tonight It is getting very sad that I can't stay up that late . I think It may be the pain killers this week . OR that I am just pooped from my kids .  .


See everyone later.

Hey Mac do you know something we all Don't about Homer and friends ?? I am thinking we are going to miss it opening since we are there 4/30 -5/4 . That would make me  since our package comes with simpons t-shirts .


----------



## loribell

Hey Tricia - You live in Cleveland, right? I am looking up info on gold mining for Mikey for this summer and there are two mines that were mentioned outside of Cleveland. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Good afternoon, Lawrence, Katie, Patty, Rob, Bonny, & Emma.*  *I hope I didn't miss anyone.     If I did, please forgive me. *
















you forgot me......


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Hey Tricia - You live in Cleveland, right? I am looking up info on gold mining for Mikey for this summer and there are two mines that were mentioned outside of Cleveland. Do you know anything about them?


 
There's a Cleveland in Georgia?  If there's gold outside of Cleveland, Ohio, i'm heading out in the morning. ...with a pick & shovel; 7 dwarfs and a hag

as they say in my neck of the woods - your outlaws have stones 

you could drive to Cedar Point, then swing over easily to Niagara Falls (not sure how long driving wise, thinking 3 or 4 more hours?).  We like to stay on Clifton Hill for the whole honky tonk vibe (usually @ one of the Choice Hotels)...the kids always have fun & the casinos are "loose". 

I met the one & only Jimmy Hart "the mouth of the south" and some huge monster wannabee who's name if forget @ Universal .  He was so cool, strolling the avenue; autographs/pictures - very cool...he looks the same as he did on TV back in the 80's.

had to take DS to get hair cut "short"; he could put it in a pony tail; in order to attend caddy school @ the country club .  Noticed the owner/my hairdresser's hair looked great (usually nothing to write home about); it was "au natureal"...what I term "beach hair".  Decided to get a perm tomorrow to try & recreate the effect.  I'll call it my mid-life crisis ; probably will wind up looking like a poodle.

barb - how long between perm & color - 2 weeks?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> Yes thanks...Memphis is going to be tough to get rid of. I think if all four # 1 seeds make it...and they should, it's anyone's game.



*Davidson will give Kansas a run for their money.    We played them earlier this year, & they played us strong.     I do expect Kansas to win though, but it should be very close.     I underestimated Memphis, because I didn't really know how good they were.    Yes, they only lost one game, but they also played a weak regular schedule.*





loribell said:


> I'm thinking you would.



*Okay, maybe I would. * 





coastermom said:


> Got to go cook just wanted to say HI to the Homies  .



*Hey, Mary *





macraven said:


> you forgot me......



*I didn't forget ya.     I replied to one of your posts, which in my small mind meant I was saying "hi".     Sorry, you thought I forgot ya. * 





keishashadow said:


> Noticed the owner/my hairdresser's hair looked great (usually nothing to write home about); it was "au natureal"...what I term "beach hair".  Decided to get a perm tomorrow to try & recreate the effect.  I'll call it my mid-life crisis ; probably will wind up looking like a poodle.



*I'm sure it will look great!    Congrats to your DS.    Being a caddy is a good gig.*


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Hey Tricia - You live in Cleveland, right? I am looking up info on gold mining for Mikey for this summer and there are two mines that were mentioned outside of Cleveland. Do you know anything about them?



Dahlonega, GA is the site of the first gold strike in this area... and that is maybe 25 miles from us.  Which mines are you looking at?  There is an active Gold Camp that Brad delivers trailers to every so often.  Serious gold miners are there.  There is the tourist type Gold & Gem Grubbin' not too far from here.  What do you want to know?  They are nothing big or important... certainly nothing worth traveling very far just to see them.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> There's a Cleveland in Georgia?  If there's gold outside of Cleveland, Ohio, i'm heading out in the morning. ...with a pick & shovel; 7 dwarfs and a hag
> 
> as they say in my neck of the woods - your outlaws have stones



Yep! And they have gold I have found today! Now wouldn't that be great? Instead of taking the kids to NC to pan for gold I can do it right by Tricia nd maybe even get to see her while I am there!!!!



> you could drive to Cedar Point, then swing over easily to Niagara Falls (not sure how long driving wise, thinking 3 or 4 more hours?).  We like to stay on Clifton Hill for the whole honky tonk vibe (usually @ one of the Choice Hotels)...the kids always have fun & the casinos are "loose".



That is probably what we would end up doing if we ever make it up there. 



> I met the one & only Jimmy Hart "the mouth of the south" and some huge monster wannabee who's name if forget @ Universal .  He was so cool, strolling the avenue; autographs/pictures - very cool...he looks the same as he did on TV back in the 80's.



kewl!



> had to take DS to get hair cut "short"; he could put it in a pony tail; in order to attend caddy school @ the country club .  Noticed the owner/my hairdresser's hair looked great (usually nothing to write home about); it was "au natureal"...what I term "beach hair".  Decided to get a perm tomorrow to try & recreate the effect.  I'll call it my mid-life crisis ; probably will wind up looking like a poodle.
> 
> barb - how long between perm & color - 2 weeks?



Mikey has been screaming for a hair cut for weeks. Don't know how we can do that with baseball every day.  

Can't wait to see pics of your new do! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay, maybe I would. *



Yeah, that's what I thought! 


Hi Mary. I forgot to quote your post so I'm going from memory. I hope you make it through the rest of the day without the kids driving you nuts. I bet it is the meds that are making you go to bed so early.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by....
I see I have about 15 pages to catch-up on  
I really don't have the time to read up, sorry.
Maybe someone can do cliff notes for me please?? Thanks!

Chrissy is doing alot better from the flu bug she had all week. I'm pretty sure she is ready to go back to school tomorrow(at least I'm ready for her to go back ). Went to church last night, have your backs.
We all went to visit FIL in nursing home today(he has dementia/alzheimers).
He recognizes us. He knows DH's name but doesn't remember the rest of ours  names, which is understandable. Had a good visit with FIL.

I have to get school stuff and backpacks ready for school tomorrow after we eat dinner. Going to eat dinner now.
Gotta run.
Not sure if I'll be able to be back here tonight.

Have to do some cake shopping tomorrow for the kids' birthdays on Friday.

Mac- if you ever want to PM and ask about you know who, just PM me. thanks.

Hi to all


----------



## keishashadow

you guys have kept me from chickening out (so far lol) on the perm

i keep checking out the styles on tv...everybody has flat, straight hair i'm swimming against the tide.

i learned something new today re the gold...there's gold in them there hills of Georgia...all we've got in PA is coal

i'm not looking forward to the actual caddy school next week.  There's quite a bit of construction in our area & what normaly would be a 1/2 hour is anybody's guess.  People have been stuck in single lane of traffic for hours on the commute lately.  Guess i'll pull out map & do one of my back road short-cuts .  The classes are only 2 hours each for 5 days.  I'm thinking of bringing a book & sitting in the parking lot...wonder if i'd look like loon/stalker/obsessive apron string ma?  It's in the middle of nowhere sure don't want to drive around & burn gas aimlessly.

sorry to hear of the sickness still running loose it's spring, enough already.


----------



## macraven

*JANET.........DON'T DO IT........*




don't become a poodle.......


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Dahlonega, GA is the site of the first gold strike in this area... and that is maybe 25 miles from us.  Which mines are you looking at?  There is an active Gold Camp that Brad delivers trailers to every so often.  Serious gold miners are there.  There is the tourist type Gold & Gem Grubbin' not too far from here.  What do you want to know?  They are nothing big or important... certainly nothing worth traveling very far just to see them.



Well Gem & Gold mining are how we are starting out our trip this year. Mikey has been wanting to do it for years. So we will be going to one or two no matter what. I just want a nice place where he can really pan in the rivers and such and have a decent chance at finding _something_. 

I saw the Gold & Gem Grubbin' website. It looks lke it is a lot like what we were going to drive up to NC to do. There was also mention of the LDMA Loud Mine. It may be the one that the serious guys go to. I don't know if they allow amateurs to go there.


----------



## loribell

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by....
> I see I have about 15 pages to catch-up on
> I really don't have the time to read up, sorry.
> Maybe someone can do cliff notes for me please?? Thanks!
> 
> Chrissy is doing alot better from the flu bug she had all week. I'm pretty sure she is ready to go back to school tomorrow(at least I'm ready for her to go back ). Went to church last night, have your backs.
> We all went to visit FIL in nursing home today(he has dementia/alzheimers).
> He recognizes us. He knows DH's name but doesn't remember the rest of ours  names, which is understandable. Had a good visit with FIL.
> 
> I have to get school stuff and backpacks ready for school tomorrow after we eat dinner. Going to eat dinner now.
> Gotta run.
> Not sure if I'll be able to be back here tonight.
> 
> Have to do some cake shopping tomorrow for the kids' birthdays on Friday.
> 
> Mac- if you ever want to PM and ask about you know who, just PM me. thanks.
> 
> Hi to all




Glad Chrissy is feeling better and ready to go back to school. I bet you are ready too! Good luck shopping for the cake. And what is up with your secret message to mac???? Shame on you!  



keishashadow said:


> you guys have kept me from chickening out (so far lol) on the perm
> 
> i keep checking out the styles on tv...everybody has flat, straight hair i'm swimming against the tide.
> 
> i learned something new today re the gold...there's gold in them there hills of Georgia...all we've got in PA is coal
> 
> i'm not looking forward to the actual caddy school next week.  There's quite a bit of construction in our area & what normaly would be a 1/2 hour is anybody's guess.  People have been stuck in single lane of traffic for hours on the commute lately.  Guess i'll pull out map & do one of my back road short-cuts .  The classes are only 2 hours each for 5 days.  I'm thinking of bringing a book & sitting in the parking lot...wonder if i'd look like loon/stalker/obsessive apron string ma?  It's in the middle of nowhere sure don't want to drive around & burn gas aimlessly.
> 
> sorry to hear of the sickness still running loose it's spring, enough already.



Yup gold in Georgia. Who knew? Well I guess Tricia did! 

I think I would sit and red myself if it is that far of a drive. You would barely get home before you had to go back. I used to sit at the gym while Ally did her gymnastics for 2 hours. I miss the alone time I got when she did it. Who cares if you look like a stalker! Use those backroads!


----------



## ky07

*Looks like Kanas is moving on by the skin of thier teeth  *


----------



## coastermom

Janet ..DON'T DO IT  Please don't perm your hair . I did it years ago and well I STILL REGRET IT . I had stright hair now it has a wave to it I can never get straight again .


Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??   The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there    ??  Ok rant over ...

MY SON BOWLED A 300 ON THE WII A PERFECT GAME    
Ok enough about that .


Gotta go do  . I am sure to Be back later ....maybe


----------



## damo

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by....
> I see I have about 15 pages to catch-up on
> I really don't have the time to read up, sorry.
> Maybe someone can do cliff notes for me please?? Thanks!
> 
> Chrissy is doing alot better from the flu bug she had all week. I'm pretty sure she is ready to go back to school tomorrow(at least I'm ready for her to go back ). Went to church last night, have your backs.
> We all went to visit FIL in nursing home today(he has dementia/alzheimers).
> He recognizes us. He knows DH's name but doesn't remember the rest of ours  names, which is understandable. Had a good visit with FIL.
> 
> I have to get school stuff and backpacks ready for school tomorrow after we eat dinner. Going to eat dinner now.
> Gotta run.
> Not sure if I'll be able to be back here tonight.
> 
> Have to do some cake shopping tomorrow for the kids' birthdays on Friday.
> 
> Mac- if you ever want to PM and ask about you know who, just PM me. thanks.
> 
> Hi to all



You are one very busy person.


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Well Gem & Gold mining are how we are starting out our trip this year. Mikey has been wanting to do it for years. So we will be going to one or two no matter what. I just want a nice place where he can really pan in the rivers and such and have a decent chance at finding _something_.
> 
> I saw the Gold & Gem Grubbin' website. It looks lke it is a lot like what we were going to drive up to NC to do. There was also mention of the LDMA Loud Mine. It may be the one that the serious guys go to. I don't know if they allow amateurs to go there.



The Loud Mine is the Gold Camp.  Members only, no amateurs allowed.  Gold & Gem Grubbin' is honestly not that big of a deal.  It would be fabulous for you guys to come here and do the gold panning thing, I just don't want you to be disappointed.  Over toward Dahlonega, I think there is a gold panning outfit or two... plus there is the Consolidated Gold Mine you can tour.  My town is not much.  It is a pretty little town, but it is just that... a pretty little town.  Ally would probably get a kick out of the Babyland General tour.  They do a cute bit about how the Cabbage Patch Kids are "born".  They have the adoptable hand sewn dolls for $200 and up, but they also have the mass produced kind you can buy in the toy stores that are only $25 or so.  Just throwing that in there because girls generally want a doll if they do the tour.

If you do one of the tourist type gold panning things, I can almost guarantee you that Mikey will find something when he pans.  Many of those places make most of their money by taking the gems that you find and cutting them and setting them into jewelry for you.

I did the gold & gem panning thing in Cherokee, NC many years ago.  It was neat, but the whole process takes maybe 30 to 45 minutes.  You buy a bag of dirt.  They show you how to pan it.  Then, they show you if any of the rocks you pan are actually anything of value.

If you want, I can check with Brad and see if he know more about the panning places around here.


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Davidson will give Kansas a run for their money. We played them earlier this year, & they played us strong.  I do expect Kansas to win though, but it should be very close. I underestimated Memphis, because I didn't really know how good they were.  Yes, they only lost one game, but they also played a weak regular schedule.*


Yeah...I think Kansas was lucky to win that game...Davidson played their butts off. That's the bad thing about the tournament...one loss and you're sitting a home.


----------



## RVGal

coastermom said:


> Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??   The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there    ??  Ok rant over ...



Oh good heavens!  You posted a refillable mug question?  On the Disney side???    

Seriously, the refillable mugs are supposed to be valid for the length of stay only.  Technically, that means if you visit in March, 2008 and then return in June, 2008 you are supposed to buy a new mug.  Now, is that what everyone does?  Ahem.  I have seen people filling a Wilderness Lodge mug at the Pop Century food court.  I don't think everyone adheres to the rule.  Do the CMs enforce the rule?  I have yet to see anyone questioned about the mug that they used at the soda stand.  I have, however, seen posts by some people CLAIMING that they saw people turned away from the Coke machine because they had old mugs.  Maybe.  Maybe not.


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Oh good heavens!  You posted a refillable mug question?  On the Disney side???


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> The Loud Mine is the Gold Camp.  Members only, no amateurs allowed.  Gold & Gem Grubbin' is honestly not that big of a deal.  It would be fabulous for you guys to come here and do the gold panning thing, I just don't want you to be disappointed.  Over toward Dahlonega, I think there is a gold panning outfit or two... plus there is the Consolidated Gold Mine you can tour.  My town is not much.  It is a pretty little town, but it is just that... a pretty little town.  Ally would probably get a kick out of the Babyland General tour.  They do a cute bit about how the Cabbage Patch Kids are "born".  They have the adoptable hand sewn dolls for $200 and up, but they also have the mass produced kind you can buy in the toy stores that are only $25 or so.  Just throwing that in there because girls generally want a doll if they do the tour.
> 
> If you do one of the tourist type gold panning things, I can almost guarantee you that Mikey will find something when he pans.  Many of those places make most of their money by taking the gems that you find and cutting them and setting them into jewelry for you.
> 
> I did the gold & gem panning thing in Cherokee, NC many years ago.  It was neat, but the whole process takes maybe 30 to 45 minutes.  You buy a bag of dirt.  They show you how to pan it.  Then, they show you if any of the rocks you pan are actually anything of value.
> 
> If you want, I can check with Brad and see if he know more about the panning places around here.



If you don't mind go ahead and ask Brad what he knows. I really don't think the ones in NC offered a lot more. We just want some place that he can actually pan in a river some, not just use their pre-made buckets. It is actually about 200 miles more out of our way to go to NC then it is to go around you or in Dahlonega. I bet Ally would like to see Babyland General too. 

No hurry and don't go out of your way, just ask Brad what he knows.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Oh good heavens!  You posted a refillable mug question?  On the Disney side???





Metro West said:


>



She is a braver woman than I!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

roseprincess said:


> Chrissy is doing alot better from the flu bug she had all week. I'm pretty sure she is ready to go back to school tomorrow(at least I'm ready for her to go back ). Went to church last night, have your backs.
> We all went to visit FIL in nursing home today(he has dementia/alzheimers).
> He recognizes us. He knows DH's name but doesn't remember the rest of ours  names, which is understandable. Had a good visit with FIL.



*I'm glad Chrissy is feeling better.     Kenny's had a stomach bug for 2 days.    He has to go to school tomorrow, so I hope he's better by then.    My mom was diagnosed with Alzheimers (still don't think that's what it was).   Anyway, she definitely had dementia.     I'm glad your FIL still recognizes.    Cherish it while you can.   It's really hard, when they don't.*




keishashadow said:


> i'm not looking forward to the actual caddy school next week.  There's quite a bit of construction in our area & what normaly would be a 1/2 hour is anybody's guess.  People have been stuck in single lane of traffic for hours on the commute lately.  Guess i'll pull out map & do one of my back road short-cuts .  The classes are only 2 hours each for 5 days.  I'm thinking of bringing a book & sitting in the parking lot...wonder if i'd look like loon/stalker/obsessive apron string ma?  It's in the middle of nowhere sure don't want to drive around & burn gas aimlessly.



*Kenny has voice lessons for 30 min on Fridays.    I leave & return for the 1 1/2 hr. acting lessons, but I wait on Fridays.    I never really thought about how I might look.    Now, you're going to make me self conscience.     Seriously, if it's a long drive, I'd wait regardless of how you think you look.    I'm sure there will be other parents waiting, if they're doing chaffeur duties. *




loribell said:


> Well Gem & Gold mining are how we are starting out our trip this year. Mikey has been wanting to do it for years. So we will be going to one or two no matter what. I just want a nice place where he can really pan in the rivers and such and have a decent chance at finding _something_.
> 
> I saw the Gold & Gem Grubbin' website. It looks lke it is a lot like what we were going to drive up to NC to do. There was also mention of the LDMA Loud Mine. It may be the one that the serious guys go to. I don't know if they allow amateurs to go there.



*Lori, if you decide to stick with your original plan, where in NC are you planning to go?    If it's to the mtns. of Western NC, I can probably give you some touring tips. *





ky07 said:


> *Looks like Kanas is moving on by the skin of thier teeth  *




*I wasn't surprised.   Davidson is a good team.    I'm kind of happy we won't be playing them again this year. *


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Lori, if you decide to stick with your original plan, where in NC are you planning to go?    If it's to the mtns. of Western NC, I can probably give you some touring tips. *



Please tell me all you know about mining where ever it would be best. What I had found was Gem Mountain in Spruce Pine & merald Hollow Mine in Hiddenite but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??   The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there    ??  Ok rant over ...



  ... man they do get their knickers in a twist don't they??  Well, my advice is don't sweat it - take it back with you to use.  We have two from our May 2007 trip when we stayed at Pop Century that we took back and used in January 2008 and are taking them back with us for our upcoming trip in a few weeks.  When we first purchased the refillable mug in May 07 we saw people with older Pop mugs, mugs from other resorts and even mugs from places like 7-11, Dunkin Donuts, etc. that they were refilling.  It was the same in January.  I would never say this on any other thread, but bottom line is Disney doesn't care (and we've never seen anyone say anything to anyone about using old mugs) but for some reason those on the "other side" seem to think it's a big deal and a mortal sin to reuse your refillable mugs.   


_Bonny_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RVGal said:


> Oh good heavens!  You posted a refillable mug question?  On the Disney side???


----------



## loribell

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... man they do get their knickers in a twist don't they??  Well, my advice is don't sweat it - take it back with you to use.  We have one from our May 2007 trip when we stayed at Pop Century that we took back and used in January 2008 and are taking them back with us for our upcoming trip in a few weeks.  When we first purchased the refillable mug in May 07 we saw people with older Pop mugs, mugs from other resorts and even mugs from places like 7-11, Dunkin Donuts, etc. that they were refilling.  It was the same in January.  I would never say this on any other thread, but bottom line is Disney doesn't care (and we've never seen anyone say anything to anyone about using old mugs) but for some reason those on the "other side" seem to think it's a big deal and a mortal sin to reuse your refillable mugs.
> 
> 
> _Bonny_



It is rediculous that the so called Dis Disney police think they rule the world. It is so not their business. I had mugs from CSR and used them on more than one trip. I have never bought one from WL though because they are to stinkin small.


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> If you don't mind go ahead and ask Brad what he knows. I really don't think the ones in NC offered a lot more. We just want some place that he can actually pan in a river some, not just use their pre-made buckets. It is actually about 200 miles more out of our way to go to NC then it is to go around you or in Dahlonega. I bet Ally would like to see Babyland General too.
> 
> No hurry and don't go out of your way, just ask Brad what he knows.



I checked with Brad.  He said that he thinks all the gold and gem panning places are the kind where you get the pre-made buckets.  He is going to check with his parents (who live in Dahlonega) tomorrow when he calls them to see if they know what's available and where the best places are.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I checked with Brad.  He said that he thinks all the gold and gem panning places are the kind where you get the pre-made buckets.  He is going to check with his parents (who live in Dahlonega) tomorrow when he calls them to see if they know what's available and where the best places are.



You are so sweet. If we can mine someplace close by you mabye I can see you too! That would get me meeting Barb, Lawrence, Todd, Bev, DM & You!!!!



Hey Mary do you have a link to your refillable mug thread? Gotta make sure no one is beating up on you!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> It is rediculous that the so called Dis Disney police think they rule the world. It is so not their business.



... isn't that the truth!!


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> You are so sweet. If we can mine someplace close by you mabye I can see you too! That would get me meeting Barb, Lawrence, Todd, Bev, DM & You!!!!



It's no problem.  I'm hoping we can find the perfect spot for you (and Mikey) somewhere around here!  If you are in Dahlonega, you can bet I'll be hauling my butt over there to see you.  It takes maybe 30-40 minutes for us to get there.


----------



## wwessing

Hey, Ya'll!

I really tried to read everything. . . . speed read for the most part.  So for you sickies, get better soon. . . for those of you irritated with your children, I'm feelin ya. . . . jealous of all the trips and travel plans going on around here. . . . 

Lawrence - Junior moved up to 4th in points today!!!!!!!    

Here's our anniversary report from yesterday if you are interested:

Shopping most of day with dh and kids.  Got a new shirt, shorts and some ankle bracelets.  Dh got a haircut that looks hot.  Kids got charms for their shoes and we got groceries. . . how romantic!

Home late afternoon, into the shower then marathon blowdrying and straightening for evening out.  I wore my new shirt, some jean capris that I haven't been able to wear for a long time and my new, wonderful Sherry Soft black sandals.  

Finally left about 6:15, dropped dd11 off at friends to spend the night and threatened dd15 that she better be nice and babysit appropriately for dd8.  Turns out they were best buds all evening. . .but waited up for us  

Couldn't decide where to go to eat dinner. . . decided on Applebee's because of their weight watchers menu.  Got there and it was PACKED.  The whiners in front of us wanted to go sit at the bar with their baby, didn't want to wait for a table because their group was large, hovered all around the check in stand so no one else could list their name and hassled the young lady working there. . .she finally went to get the manager and while she was gone, they walked out  yessss, finally!  So we are up next, give her the number in our party and WE GOT A TABLE!!!  I guess all the others waiting were groups of 5 or larger because there were like 8-9 names ahead of us but we got seated immediately in a booth.  We were  .  Having said that, they were crazy busy and we tried to keep in mind that we CHOSE to go out to dinner on a Saturday night at 7:00pm.  

So, our waitress shows up about 5 minutes after being seated and we already knew what we wanted.  I kept seeing all these ginormous exotic looking drinks coming out and I was like. . . dude, where's the drink menu.  It was so much harder to decide on a drink that it was dinner. . . probably more choices since we limited ourselves to the weight watcher choices.  I finally settle on a Strawberry Banana Daquiri.  Both of us order the Steak and Portobella dinner (only 10 grams of fat).  It's obviously steak (we both ordered medium well) with mushrooms and also broccoli and potatoes.  We wanted salad, so each of us ordered a side ceasar.  I said no cheese and I need fat free ranch on the side (I like the lettuce in ceasar better).  Waitress goes "I don't think we have any fat-free ranch. . at least we didn't last night but maybe we got some in today".  I said, fine, then just give me a fat-free Italian on the side.  Waitress: "We don't have any other fat free dressings except the Ranch".  Me:  .  Since dh was sitting there with the "oh crap, here she goes" look, I decided to be nice and said "then please just put the ceasar dressing on the side if you don't have any ff ranch".  Waitress:  " did you want your drink and salad before your entree?"  Me: "uuuhhhh. . . . yeah. . . " 

Off she goes and it's not long until she comes back with dh's iced tea and my drink.  OMG!!!!  It is beautiful and I don't think I can actually drink it.  What a work of art   So I gaze at it in appreciation for approximately 4 seconds before I snatch it up and greedily suck on the straw. . . unfortunately I cannot describe this cocktail. . . ambrosia perhaps, maybe nectar of the Gods. . . . it was the absolutely best drink I have ever had. . . and I can assure you I have had a goodly few in my few years of being over 21   My face was melting with pure joy as I cannot remove the straw from my mouth to give dh a taste and he is getting seriously annoyed because I've apparently lost the ability to speak actual words.  I must have been moaning like crazy cuz people started looking at me weird and dh finally wrestled the drink from my iron grasp.  I think he thought it was just as good as I did, but he's entirely too  to appreciate it publicly.  There was this HUGE, bright red, juicy strawberry on the side of the glass, so I started sticking my straw through the berry to get some inside the straw then sucking it through so it was mixed with the drink. . .I gave dh some like that and he liked it.  Then he wanted the strawberry, perhaps he thought I was making a spectacle of myself, so I put it on a napkin and put some sugar on it for him.  

Here comes waitress with our salad, and to my horror, I only have a small amount of the beautiful frozen nectar left in my ginormous glass, so I said "why don't you go ahead and order me another one of these so the next one is sitting here when this one is empty. . . and could you please make sure that my straw never makes it to the bottom and I hear that slurpy noise which means the drink is gone?"  Waitress:  "No problem!"  I could hear her thinking, cool, she's gonna get wasted and those very expensive drinks are gonna run their tab up nicely!  Unfortunately, dh was thinking the exact same thing and said, yeah, you need to make sure your straw doesn't make the empty, slurping noise again before we are ready to go   WHATEVER!!!  So second drink arrives and it is just as beautiful.  This time, I am able to stare at it for longer. . maybe 10 or 12 seconds.  I went right for the strawberry this time.  I put it on a napkin and sweetened it for dh, pushed it across the table and said "happy anniversay, honey".  Shameless advance ploy to get another of these beauties.

I should say that the salads were good, but they had put cheese on mine, however the dressing was on the side as I asked.  I picked off as much of that yummy freshsly shredded parmesan as possible, then I dipped my fork into the dressing, let all the excess drip off then mixed up my salad with the fork.  That's all the dressing I used and it was still very good, though I was appropriately buzzed after drinking the first monster drink on an empty stomach.  

A couple minutes after the salads were finished, our entrees came.  There was a small piece of steak, a few pieces of red potatoes and a large portion of broccoli.  For those who don't know, I have not eaten red meat in 3 months.  So, I'm buzzed, red meat deprived and . . . not very hungry anymore.  I've gotten through 1.5 drinks and a small salad and my tummy's no longer rumbling.  So dh is watching me and I try to look excited as I eat my broccoli and start cutting a strip of steak into small pieces.  I notice it is very "pink" and I don't like steak that way.  It was more medium rare than medium well. . .dh sees it and says, I think you got mine.  Well, we both ordered med well, I reminded him, but recognized steak envy.  I said "would you like to trade", and he's like "ok, sure".  So I move all my steak, which I had not actually tasted onto his plate and he moves his to mine. . .only, wait, there's only like 1/2 or less left of his.  So I frown for about 1 second then realize, cool, I'm only going to have to eat 1/2 of what I ordered and dh won't scowl at me.  So I start fiddling with my steak, cut a strip, cut it into bites, eat a potato chunk, take a couple bites of steak and realize I don't care for red meat anymore.  Hhhhmmmm, how to tell dh I don't like the steak dinner we are enjoying on our anniversary.  So I look at him, and he goes "you don't like it, do you".  I just sort of look at him for a second and slowly shake my head .  Not really, I say, would you like to have it?  He's like, sure, ok. . . so I quickly took advantage and said "want the potatoes too?"  So onto his plate goes most of his 1/2 steak that became mine and about 1/2 of my potatoes.  I did eat all the broccoli and a few pieces of the potato.  I needed to finish my drink and if I had eaten that food I would have been miserable.  So I'm looking at my drink and wondering if I can fit it in and knowing I will regardless of how full I am and thinking if dh will only be patient for another 15 minutes, I can get this down fine.     I remember seeing a dessert on the weight watchers menu, so I mention it to him.  I can tell he would like it, so when the waitress comes to inquire if we saved room for dessert, I tell her that I have drank my dessert (and most of my dinner too), but could you tell my hottie husband what the weight watchers dessert is?  It was chocolate raspberry cake. . .aaannnnd dh goes for it!  Yeah!!  So now we have to wait for the dessert and I have lots of time for my drink.  We sit quietly people watching and dh observes that the 4 top of girls that had been sitting next to us left a TON of food on their table.  They asked for to go cups, then left them sitting and didn't appear to pay or leave tips.  They were in softball uniforms and the entire team was seated throughout the restaurant at different tables.  He decided that their coach must have been paying for them after they were all finished, but he was appalled at all their wastefulness.  I asked him if he was envious because they ate all the foods we used to order. . .and he kind of grinned and said probably.  

Here comes his dessert.  It is a small piece of rich, moist looking cake with raspberry sauce all over it and on the giant plate (which only make the cake look smaller).  DH finished it off in like 3 bites and says "I probably could've eaten it in one but I was minding my manners".  I guess our waitress heard and walked over laughing.  She goes "I was thinking I could have eaten it in two bites myself!"  She drops the bill off and dh looks it over then pays.  As it was, I finished my drink and didn't have to worry about dh telling me no on the 3rd because I couldn't have drank it anyway.  

I told dh I needed to get up . . . those jeans that fit so beautifully when I was getting ready, were not feeling so good anymore.  So, off we went.  Dh asked where I wanted to go and I was secretly thinking I wanted to go home and go to bed cuz I was full, but I gamely said wherever.  Dh goes to the atm for some ready cash and off to a bar.  He knew my brother was there and some other friends, so I was glad to go in.  Got a spot at the bar and ordered my first ice cold bud light of the evening.  Wondering, as I did, if I was going to be able to drink it.  Got to visiting with friends and put down another 3 beers, so 4 in all. . . or maybe 5.  Dh is designated driver, so he has one southern and coke.  When he was finished with his drink, he sets in on the bar, but the bartender made him another because he had money still sitting out.  He wasn't happy, but I was so I told him to give it to my brother instead of making a big deal out of it.  Dh calls my bro over and asks him if he wants it and bro turns him down. . doesn't drink hard liquor. . but bro's best friend is standing there and takes the drink while holding his mexican beer in the other hand.  Sooo, your wife is driving, right friend??  His wife, who I like but has been talking about her health issues for 30 minutes, is still sitting next to me jabbering away when dh's phone rings.  Dd8 is on the line and very upset because our dog has chewed up one of her shoes.  Not our foster dog, who doesn't live with us anymore, our 11 year old, 85 pound golden retriever.  So I use the excuse to say "Oh, we better go home".  Jackets on, goodbyes yelled out and in the car we go.  I was like, dang, I was very tired of hearing about her bowel issues and that girl is only 43 years old. . .she's going to be a very annoying 70 year old!!  (Insert reminder that part of my job is managing a senior housing complex)

Dh asks if I really want to go home and I said well, I don't want to drink anymore or I'll puke so what else.  He wants to go to Walmart since we haven't been there is 6 hours   Ok, I'm game, I can walk a while and hopefully digest some of this food (and alcohol).  So we spend 45 minutes walking around Wally World, spend $30 and head for home.  Note to self:  Wally world is full of weirdos at midnight on a Saturday, however I appeared to be the only intoxicated one   I was not stumbling or drooling or behaving badly in any way, but I knew I was buzzed and prolly other people did too.  I couldn't seem to figure out how much smoked turkey to order from the deli lady, who did not appear to be surprised to see someone standing at the meat case gazing stupidly at the turkey. . . finally, I managed to ask, very nicely and very slowly, for 2 lbs of shaved, smoked turkey. . . but please make sure it is not mesquite smoke because I don't like mesquite smoked as it tastes like burning leaves. . .and when you shave it as thin as you can get it, it's ok if it falls apart and does't shave off in whole slices cuz I like it better than way anyhow. . . when dh says "uuummm, didn't you say you were out of apples?"  Yes, thanks for reminding me and I will go get some juicy, red delicious apples as soon as she finishes shaving my turkey breast that I hope is not mesquite cuz I don't like that kind. . .yes, honey, I know you don't and I'm sure she's shaving the kind you asked her for 3 times so why don't you go pick out the apples while I wait for the turkey.  Oh, good idea, that will save some time so I will go to the apples which are right over there, so I'll be right over there when you are done here and I'll be picking out apples but I hope they have good ones cuz you know I don't like it if they have marks or bruises. . . wait, I'm not finished talking to you   so why is dh shoving me toward the apple section???    I'm still wondering that when I spotted the red delicious bins. . .oh boy, there don't seem to be a very large selection. . . hope I can find enough that are suitable. . . so I ask the nice lady who smells really, really bad like b.o. if she prefers red delicious or green. . .and she says "well, since I've got a whole bag of green, I'd have to answer green then". . .as she's walking away.  Lucky for that stinky apple lady my dh came up right then and told me to pick out the damn apples and please stop yapping at complete strangers. . . but I was only making polite conversation with her and besides, she stunk and I still talked to her anyway so she didn't have to be rude. . . ok, dh has apparently had enough at this point because he said to push the cart and he went in front and grabbed it and pulled me to the checkout line.  I turned around and waved at the nice deli ladies, who were nice and waved back. . .as they were laughing.  Dh steers us to the 20 items or less check out and starts throwing our suff on the belt and I am going to swipe my card, but he says "I got it. . .why don't you just stand there and hold the cart" . . .what the. . . . fine, I'll just stand here like I'm stupid. . . but I quickly become fascinated with the people in the aisle next to us and want to talk to them, but dh is in my face again. . . lets go, lets go, lets go. . .gotta go.  Out the door, cart in the corral, into the car and on our way home.  Dh turns on the radio real loud so he couldn't hear me if I talked to him so I just sat there, until I saw the Speedway station. . .nope, not stopping, we don't need anything. . . and here we are at home.  Kids waiting up for us is prolly not good, so I go right to my bedroom, recognizing that my kids will know something isn't right. . .like dh is being a big, giant bully!!!!  I decided that I needed to eat some melba rounds in bed and dared dh to say something about that. . .he didn't. . .guess he knew what was good for him.

I'll say that I woke this morning, starving to death cuz I stretched out my stomach last night and a headache. . . probably cuz I'm hungry. . . but dh gets up to take the dog out and fixed me scrambled eggwhites and toast.   

So, there's my long anniversary report that completely focus on alcohol!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> It's no problem.  I'm hoping we can find the perfect spot for you (and Mikey) somewhere around here!  If you are in Dahlonega, you can bet I'll be hauling my butt over there to see you.  It takes maybe 30-40 minutes for us to get there.



   This is going to be a great vacation!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Surfing on another board and found this helpful link...http://www.heyitsfree.net/2006/10/03...your-birthday/ 

Who doesn't like free food on their birthdays!!  This is an entire list with links to sign up for clubs to various restaurants to receive free meal/dessert coupons!!


----------



## coastermom

Lori I am not brave just CRAZY ... What was I thinking?? Hey that is it I wasn't thinking . It is just nuts to buy new cups with the SAME DAM PICTURE ON IT . Ok I am really done with it now .

I am all ready for the crazy morning . Still no calls   for work but I am ok with it as I have a hole in my mouth still and want to take it easy on more day to see if my swollen mouth goes down even more. It is like a small M&M sized lump feels like a marble in my jaw .  BTW it will be the only day in the last two weeks to be ALONE with no childern at home for any kind of break . 

I can't wait EXCATLY ONE MONTH to go till our big trip. This is DD first plane ride and well we are really  excited now . I am just so ready for a long 4 day trip with no kids under the age of 15 around .  Even better is the fact I will have drinks by the pool  

Gotta go really  tired and need to check on a few things . I really don't think I am going to the Dark Side again it  scares me over there . The DIS rocks but only on the USF/IOA side .... How weird is that ??   Ok Homies if I am sleeping soon just save me some of what ever good food comes home. See you all later or in the morning  .


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Janet ..DON'T DO IT  Please don't perm your hair . I did it years ago and well I STILL REGRET IT . I had stright hair now it has a wave to it I can never get straight again .
> 
> 
> Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??   The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there    ??  Ok rant over ...





i never post on those refillable cup disney threads.

i don't want to be banned, flammed, stalked, turned inside out or harassed by pm...





i bought my refillable mugs in 1993 at all star sports.

i have it in writing there are good for my lifetime.  a cm put it in writing for me before i bought them.

i take them every year with me.



i use my mug for the coffee.................you get used to what they call coffee after a few days.  










i also take my universal refillable dueling dragon ice mug back with me each year.  at UO, i pay the refillable price and use my AP or AAA for the 10% discount on that refill.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i also take my universal refillable dueling dragon ice mug back with me each year.  at UO, i pay the refillable price and use my AP or AAA for the 10% discount on that refill.......



I have the generic purple one that I take back each year


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> She there, you like little ones after all.   Why didn't the rest of your family come?



My sis lives an hour to an hour 1/2 out, so that's prolly a factor.


----------



## yankeepenny

coastermom said:


> Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??   The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there    ??  Ok rant over ...



oh my god!  you did NOT just do that, did you??????????????????


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Hey, Ya'll!
> 
> He wants to go to Walmart since we haven't been there is 6 hours   So, there's my long anniversary report that completely focus on alcohol!




Yay for Walmart on your anniversary. 

At least you got to Appleby's first!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> And now...the first picture posted on this thread for:



I'm scared that they'll have to escort me of stage. I just love having a mic and a follow spot!


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> My sis lives an hour to an hour 1/2 out, so that's prolly a factor.



That's no excuse.  Little ones are so little for such a short period of time.


----------



## loribell

wwessing said:


> Here's our anniversary report from yesterday if you are interested:
> 
> 
> So, there's my long anniversary report that completely focus on alcohol!



So Wendy, did you have a good evening?


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> Yay for Walmart on your anniversary.
> 
> At least you got to Appleby's first!!!




So not just once, but TWICE!  We'd already been there earlier and finished up our shopping for vacations stuff!!    He had forgotten something. . .but I can't seem to remember what that was. . . . hhmmmmmm, dunno why


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> That's no excuse.  Little ones are so little for such a short period of time.



I know. Luckily my sis didn't get too upset.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

I haven't been around a lot today.....

because those cinnamon buns made me...






Someone thought it would be funny to put laxatives in the buns??????


----------



## wwessing

loribell said:


> So Wendy, did you have a good evening?




Why yes. . .I did!  What's one to do when forced to go to Wally World after an evening of drinking. . . . 

I know, fit right in?  Yeah, that's the answer. . . . 

I forgot to tell you about the stock people in the ice cream isle. . . I'll save that for another time. . . . 

hhhhmmmmmm, could be why dh was irritated with me. . . I had forgotten about that part


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> Lori I am not brave just CRAZY ... What was I thinking?? Hey that is it I wasn't thinking . It is just nuts to buy new cups with the SAME DAM PICTURE ON IT . Ok I am really done with it now .



Yep! I would say you were not thinking. Very dangerous waters you were treading! 



> I am all ready for the crazy morning . Still no calls   for work but I am ok with it as I have a hole in my mouth still and want to take it easy on more day to see if my swollen mouth goes down even more. It is like a small M&M sized lump feels like a marble in my jaw .  BTW it will be the only day in the last two weeks to be ALONE with no childern at home for any kind of break .



Yes a day alone is what you need! Enjoy! 



> I can't wait EXCATLY ONE MONTH to go till our big trip. This is DD first plane ride and well we are really  excited now . I am just so ready for a long 4 day trip with no kids under the age of 15 around .  Even better is the fact I will have drinks by the pool



I guess that means it is one month until I am 44 too. 

I hope you guys have a fabulous trip! 



RAPstar said:


> My sis lives an hour to an hour 1/2 out, so that's prolly a factor.



My family lives an hour away. I would not have missed it. That is shameful!



RAPstar said:


> I'm scared that they'll have to escort me of stage. I just love having a mic and a follow spot!



Too bad you won't be there when we are! 



damo said:


> That's no excuse.  Little ones are so little for such a short period of time.



I totally agree!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I haven't been around a lot today.....
> 
> because those cinnamon buns made me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone thought it would be funny to put laxatives in the buns??????


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I haven't been around a lot today.....
> 
> because those cinnamon buns made me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone thought it would be funny to put laxatives in the buns??????



Oh no! That's what you get for hogging them this morning! Not really. Sorry you are having tummy troubles. 



wwessing said:


> Why yes. . .I did!  What's one to do when forced to go to Wally World after an evening of drinking. . . .
> 
> I know, fit right in?  Yeah, that's the answer. . . .
> 
> I forgot to tell you about the stock people in the ice cream isle. . . I'll save that for another time. . . .
> 
> hhhhmmmmmm, could be why dh was irritated with me. . . I had forgotten about that part



Oh I can not wait to hear that one! It really sounds like dh's idea of a nice anniversary night.


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


>



So it was you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the link. That is a kewl site.


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Why yes. . .I did!  What's one to do when forced to go to Wally World after an evening of drinking. . . .
> 
> I know, fit right in?  Yeah, that's the answer. . . .
> 
> I forgot to tell you about the stock people in the ice cream isle. . . I'll save that for another time. . . .
> 
> hhhhmmmmmm, could be why dh was irritated with me. . . I had forgotten about that part



oh oh


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Lori I am not brave just CRAZY ... What was I thinking?? Hey that is it I wasn't thinking . It is just nuts to buy new cups with the SAME DAM PICTURE ON IT . Ok I am really done with it now .
> 
> I am all ready for the crazy morning . Still no calls   for work but I am ok with it as I have a hole in my mouth still and want to take it easy on more day to see if my swollen mouth goes down even more. It is like a small M&M sized lump feels like a marble in my jaw .  BTW it will be the only day in the last two weeks to be ALONE with no childern at home for any kind of break .
> 
> I can't wait EXCATLY ONE MONTH to go till our big trip. This is DD first plane ride and well we are really  excited now . I am just so ready for a long 4 day trip with no kids under the age of 15 around .  Even better is the fact I will have drinks by the pool
> 
> Gotta go really  tired and need to check on a few things .* I really don't think I am going to the Dark Side again it  scares me over there . *The DIS rocks but only on the USF/IOA side .... How weird is that ??   Ok Homies if I am sleeping soon just save me some of what ever good food comes home. See you all later or in the morning  .





eh, this is the dark side..............


----------



## damo

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I haven't been around a lot today.....
> 
> because those cinnamon buns made me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone thought it would be funny to put laxatives in the buns??????



I'm sure Barb thought it would be hilarious.  And it was!!! 




Wasn't it?

That bug really seems to be making its way around this board.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I haven't been around a lot today.....
> 
> because those cinnamon buns made me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone thought it would be funny to put laxatives in the buns??????






how about a little curtesy flush here................


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and hope all have sweet dreams  *


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> how about a little curtesy flush here................



Mac, we are out of air freshener!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac, we are out of air freshener!



oops............


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good night, sleep tight, and don't let those bed bugs bite!!!

*Don't think about putting them in my bed either!!*

I expect hot buns (cinnamon, that is) in the morning!!


----------



## loribell

Good night everyone. Storming here so I need to get offline.


----------



## bubba's mom

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> I expect hot buns (cinnamon, that is) in the morning!!



You have high expectations for being somewhat 'new' around here ya know....  



 




Sorry I missed all the fun today   'duties call' ya know.... (I know...priorities   )

btw Wendy...funny story...too bad you forgot to stop by and pui  


Well...nite everyone....have a good rest....you'll need it.  Tomorrow is Monday


----------



## macraven

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> *Good night, sleep tight, and don't let those bed bugs bite!!!*
> 
> *Don't think about putting them in my bed either!!*
> 
> I expect hot buns (cinnamon, that is) in the morning!!






if they do
get a shoe
beat them till
they're black and blue........


----------



## macraven

they are back...........



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1715238




i'm now hunting down our first two sections......sans thread here.




green lights out....

lock the doors and don't feed kfish any more cinnamon rolls....


----------



## Motherfletcher

MORNING!!

I've been Dis-free over the weekend.  What did I miss about the Simpsons ride?  AP event when?


----------



## damo

Morning...


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good Morning all!

DIS March Madness Standings ...

Group Rankings
RANK 	ENTRY 	OWNER 	TOTAL
1. 	Savvy Annie 	Savannah 	104
2. 	TarheelsRock 	Tammy 	98
3. 	Jodie 	Jodie 	97
4. 	WhatAmIdoing 	Tricia 	93
5. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	AlexandNessa 	91
6. 	Macraven 	Macraven 	88
7. 	jawscpa 	jennifer wade 	80
8. 	loribell 	Lori 	78
9. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	keishashadow 	75
10. 	Barb 	Barb Txxxxxer 	70
11. 	dis san threade... 	penny 	66
12. 	Linusville 	Tracie 	64


Yes, that is no early April Fool's:  my cat is currently in First Place.   

Motherfletcher, is your competition over?  Did you win?


----------



## coastermom

Morning all be back later to post more but DH got a ticket for a expired inspection and I have to go have his car taken care of .  . If it was me he would have been all   but he goes since JANUARY like this and I am suppose to be all   Happy to go do this for him . 
Ok be back later  .


----------



## yankeepenny

*OPENING DAY! 14 GAMES TODAY!   YEAH!!!!!!!    *


----------



## keishashadow

mac - won't u luv me as a poodle? I'm still not clear on which sippy cups we can drag back to Universal for refills (have the tall green alien one, spiderman, & 2 of the generic ones). Would like to send one of the doubles down with jr next month to get refilled (jik he loses it, etc). Anybody know "definitively" which cups get refilled from year to year? We didn't have any problems getting the generics that we bought in June, refilled in Dec. Just not sure if they're still good this year.

tammy/lori - only problem is most of the other kids are from that general area & the parents can drive home, jr's the only one registered out our way...oh well, i'll take id & if the rent-a-cops question me I'll just act crazy...make their day. Figure i'll get alot of suduko done (more like playing the DS)



coastermom said:


> Janet ..DON'T DO IT Please don't perm your hair . I did it years ago and well I STILL REGRET IT . I had stright hair now it has a wave to it I can never get straight again .
> 
> 
> Ok so here is my issue . WDW annoying me already and we didn't even get there yet . I posted on the DIS Disney section ... They were talking about the refillable cups from their resorts . So here it is guys the cups are EXCATLY the same as last year EXCEPT the year 2007 is on mine and this year there is no year on the cups. SO I asked and someone told me that you CAN NOT reuse the cups from last year. My question is WHO IS GONNA KNOW ??  The only difference is the year so if the year just happened to come off of my cups  would they still know ?? Really don't we give that dam mouse enough just for the joy of staying there  ?? Ok rant over ...
> 
> MY SON BOWLED A 300 ON THE WII A PERFECT GAME


i don't know anybody who has a pefect game on it imo, at least they're moving with the wii & not planted on their butts.

you, mac & barb have me 2nd guessing; just that my hair is such a pia/straight, stringy & ugly waves that crop up no matter what i do in a few hours - i give up; can't be anyworse (that's usually the kiss of death to say that )

As long as you don't pool hop @ WDW you're okay in my book! I've never done it, even though we're allowed to when staying on points; way too much effort imo. Nothing more irritating than trying to find a seat poolside & you find out that the peeps hogging the chairs are "just visiting" 



loribell said:


> It is rediculous that the so called Dis Disney police think they rule the world. It is so not their business. I had mugs from CSR and used them on more than one trip. I have never bought one from WL though because they are to stinkin small.


and the stoopid things hold maybe 8 oz on a good day 



wwessing said:


> Why yes. . .I did! What's one to do when forced to go to Wally World after an evening of drinking. . . .
> 
> I know, fit right in? Yeah, that's the answer. . . .
> 
> I forgot to tell you about the stock people in the ice cream isle. . . I'll save that for another time. . . .
> 
> hhhhmmmmmm, could be why dh was irritated with me. . . I had forgotten about that part


 never shop under the influence, last time we went to John Harvards (a brew pub) there was a sears next door...DH came home with a bench saw & I picked up a tiffany style lamp shade (which didn't fit any lamp i owned - just recently found a base for it - years later).



AlexandNessa said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> DIS March Madness Standings ...
> Yes, that is no early April Fool's: my cat is currently in First Place.


smarty pants cat 



coastermom said:


> Morning all be back later to post more but DH got a ticket for a expired inspection and I have to go have his car taken care of .  . If it was me he would have been all  but he goes since JANUARY like this and I am suppose to be all   Happy to go do this for him .
> Ok be back later  .


sounds familiar, when i met DH he did the same thing (once ; couple hundred $ fine as i recall ); he still always wants to wait until the last week or 2 to get around to it. It takes weeks to get an appt @ our garage...i just make the appointment & tell him the day beforehand to clean out his car.  Must be nice to be able to shrug it off, a veritable talent


----------



## Motherfletcher

AlexandNessa said:


> Motherfletcher, is your competition over?  Did you win?



The contest ends 4/14.  I'm stuck at 36 pounds lost.  I still think I'm way ahead.  I'm using my winnings to go to the Simpson's AP opening.  I wish I knew when it will be?
I just booked a flight to Texas for the wife and kids in June.  My wife hasn't figured out yet that she'll be in Texas when our 20th anniversary rolls around.  Big cost savings there!


----------



## coastermom

OK report for the day today . I am working on making sweet 16 and confirmation invitations . I am also waiting for DH car . . And well then we have bowling and of cause the regular after school craziness .


So Janet good luck on the perm. I hope it is all that you want . I did really think of doing it again but then I got  . And now my Sister is getting married so I need to wait to do anything drastic till Sept.  The only hopping I do at WDW is from one park to the other . We really don't spend too much time at the pool . This year we are going to try to do two water parks instead of spending one  day at the pool. .

DS is so proud of his score . He is only 6 and got a 300 on the WII Bowling . I am lucky if I can get a 200 . It is amazing . I am happy we got the WII he is really moving around while playing and that is always a good thing. 
Ok off to start working be back later .


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> DIS March Madness Standings ...
> 
> Group Rankings
> RANK 	ENTRY 	OWNER 	TOTAL
> 1. 	Savvy Annie 	Savannah 	104
> 
> Yes, that is no early April Fool's:  my cat is currently in First Place.



We are losing to A CAT people.  A recently adopted, hides in the dryer, CAT.  I knew there was something screwy about this whole basketball thing.


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

coastermom said:


> OK report for the day today . I am working on making sweet 16 and confirmation invitations . I am also waiting for DH car . . And well then we have bowling and of cause the regular after school craziness .
> 
> 
> So Janet good luck on the perm. I hope it is all that you want . I did really think of doing it again but then I got  . And now my Sister is getting married so I need to wait to do anything drastic till Sept. The only hopping I do at WDW is from one park to the other . We really don't spend too much time at the pool . This year we are going to try to do two water parks instead of spending one day at the pool. .
> 
> DS is so proud of his score . He is only 6 and got a 300 on the WII Bowling . I am lucky if I can get a 200 . It is amazing . I am happy we got the WII he is really moving around while playing and that is always a good thing.
> Ok off to start working be back later .


 
aww, sweet 16 ; wonder if my DS will go for that next year...naw! Oldest DSs assistant coach just had a (sp) Quincinterra? party for his daughter (15 i think?). He said it was akin to a mini-wedding in scope/cost . Never heard of them before, Mexican tradition?



RVGal said:


> We are losing to A CAT people. A recently adopted, hides in the dryer, CAT. I knew there was something screwy about this whole basketball thing.


 
go ahead & laugh, she's taking her winnings & going on vacation











*A supposed true story...cat lover's or not, this is a riot...*

"We've all had trouble with our animals, but I don't think anyone can top this one:

Calling in sick to work makes me uncomfortable. No matter how legitimate my excuse, I always get the feeling that my boss thinks I'm lying. On one recent occasion, I had a valid reason but lied anyway, because the truth was just too darned humiliating. I simply mentioned that I had sustained a head injury, and I hoped I would feel up to coming in the next day.. By then, I reasoned, I could think up a doozy to explain the bandage on the top of my head.

The accident occurred mainly because I had given in to my wife's wishes to adopt a cute little kitty. Initially, the new acquisition was no problem.

Then one morning, I was taking my shower after breakfast when I heard my wife, Deb, call out to me from the kitchen.

Honey! The garbage disposal is dead again. Please come reset it." "You
know where the button is," I protested through the shower pitter-patter and steam. "Reset it yourself!"

But I'm scared!" she persisted. "What if it starts going and sucks me in?" There was a meaningful pause and then, "C'mon, it'll only take you a second.

So out I came, dripping wet and buck naked, hoping that my silent outraged nudity would make a statement about how I perceived her behavior as extremely cowardly. Sighing loudly, I squatted down and stuck my head under sink to find the button. It is the last action I remember performing.

It struck without warning, and without any respect to my circumstances. No, it wasn't the hexed disposal, drawing me into its gnashing metal teeth. It was our new kitty, who discovered the fascinating dangling objects she spied hanging between my legs.

She had been poised around the corner and stalked me as I reached under the sink. And, at the precise moment when I was most vulnerable, she leapt at the toys I unwittingly offered and snagged them with her needle-like claws.
I lost all rational thought to control orderly bodily movements, blindly
rising at a violent rate of speed, with the full weight of kitten hanging
from my masculine region.

Wild animals are sometimes faced with a "fight or flight" syndrome.
Men, in this predicament, choose only the "flight" option. I know this from experience. I was fleeing straight up into the air when the sink and cabinet bluntly and forcefully impeded my ascent. The impact knocked me out cold.

When I awoke, my wife and the paramedics stood over me. Now there are not many things in this life worse than finding oneself lying on the kitchen floor buck naked in front of a group of "been-there, done-that" paramedics.

Even worse, having been fully briefed by my wife, the paramedics were all snorting loudly as they tried to conduct their work, all the while trying to suppress their hysterical laughter... and not succeeding.

Somehow I lived through it all.

A few days later I finally made it back in to the office, where colleagues tried to coax an explanation out of me about my head injury. I kept silent, claiming it was too painful to talk about, which it was.

"What's the matter?" They all asked, "Cat got your tongue?"

If they only knew!


*Why is it that only the women laugh at this*?" (sorry guys!)


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> Morning all be back later to post more but DH got a ticket for a expired inspection and I have to go have his car taken care of .  . If it was me he would have been all   but he goes since JANUARY like this and I am suppose to be all   Happy to go do this for him .
> Ok be back later  .



 



keishashadow said:


> tammy/lori - only problem is most of the other kids are from that general area & the parents can drive home, jr's the only one registered out our way...oh well, i'll take id & if the rent-a-cops question me I'll just act crazy...make their day. Figure i'll get alot of suduko done (more like playing the DS)


 
Ahhhh, who cares what the rest of them think. Give those rent a cops a show if they bug ya then call Officer Jer to get you out of trouble. 




> As long as you don't pool hop @ WDW you're okay in my book! I've never done it, even though we're allowed to when staying on points; way too much effort imo. Nothing more irritating than trying to find a seat poolside & you find out that the peeps hogging the chairs are "just visiting"


 
To much trouble imho too. Don't want to load up in a car or bus to go to another hotel for an hour or two. 



> and the stoopid things hold maybe 8 oz on a good day



Exactlly. That is like two swallows for me. 


 never shop under the influence, last time we went to John Harvards (a brew pub) there was a sears next door...DH came home with a bench saw & I picked up a tiffany style lamp shade (which didn't fit any lamp i owned - just recently found a base for it - years later).


smarty pants cat 




Motherfletcher said:


> The contest ends 4/14.  I'm stuck at 36 pounds lost.  I still think I'm way ahead.  I'm using my winnings to go to the Simpson's AP opening.  I wish I knew when it will be?
> I just booked a flight to Texas for the wife and kids in June.  My wife hasn't figured out yet that she'll be in Texas when our 20th anniversary rolls around.  Big cost savings there!



Good luck on your last 2 weeks. 35 pounds is great! Your wife is gonna get you! 




coastermom said:


> So Janet good luck on the perm. I hope it is all that you want . I did really think of doing it again but then I got  . And now my Sister is getting married so I need to wait to do anything drastic till Sept.  The only hopping I do at WDW is from one park to the other . We really don't spend too much time at the pool . This year we are going to try to do two water parks instead of spending one  day at the pool. .



Probably best to not do anything drastic before the wedding. I don't even park hop to often. It just takes to much time. Ah heck who am I kidding, we usually leave the park about noon and never go back! 



> DS is so proud of his score . He is only 6 and got a 300 on the WII Bowling . I am lucky if I can get a 200 . It is amazing . I am happy we got the WII he is really moving around while playing and that is always a good thing.
> Ok off to start working be back later .



Good for ds! 



RVGal said:


> We are losing to A CAT people.  A recently adopted, hides in the dryer, CAT.  I knew there was something screwy about this whole basketball thing.



And I believe that was one she just put in to go through the steps so I could post mine. I am doing great! 

Morning everyone else! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> aww, sweet 16 ; wonder if my DS will go for that next year...naw! Oldest DSs assistant coach just had a (sp) Quincinterra? party for his daughter (15 i think?). He said it was akin to a mini-wedding in scope/cost . Never heard of them before, Mexican tradition?


 
Yep, they happen a lot around here. 




> "What's the matter?" They all asked, "Cat got your tongue?"
> 
> If they only knew!
> 
> 
> *Why is it that only the women laugh at this*?" (sorry guys!)



OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not see through the tears! That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> if they do
> get a shoe
> beat them till
> they're black and blue........



Ever since you told that to Bubba, he says it all the time now..... thanks!  



AlexandNessa said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> DIS March Madness Standings ...
> 
> Group Rankings
> RANK 	ENTRY 	OWNER 	TOTAL
> 1. 	Savvy Annie 	Savannah 	104
> 2. 	TarheelsRock 	Tammy 	98
> 3. 	Jodie 	Jodie 	97
> 4. 	WhatAmIdoing 	Tricia 	93
> 5. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	AlexandNessa 	91
> 6. 	Macraven 	Macraven 	88
> 7. 	jawscpa 	jennifer wade 	80
> 8. 	loribell 	Lori 	78
> 9. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	keishashadow 	75
> 10. 	Barb 	Barb Txxxxxer 	70
> 11. 	dis san threade... 	penny 	66
> 12. 	Linusville 	Tracie 	64
> 
> 
> Yes, that is no early April Fool's:  my cat is currently in First Place.
> 
> Motherfletcher, is your competition over?  Did you win?



Awww...Penny...ya left me   Oh well...I was tryin'..... I told ya's I didn't know what I was doin  meh..just makes it easier to beat me is all  



coastermom said:


> Morning all be back later to post more but DH got a ticket for a expired inspection and I have to go have his car taken care of .  . If it was me he would have been all   but he goes since JANUARY like this and I am suppose to be all   Happy to go do this for him .
> Ok be back later  .



whoops!!   Write "DH insp. due Jan" on your calendar in Dec. of this year....then, you'll remember to call for the appt in Dec for Jan   (Always had to write MIL bday in at the end of May...her bday was june 1st and had to have the card out by late May.  Wait to flip the calendar and you're like:   )



Motherfletcher said:


> I just booked a flight to Texas for the wife and kids in June.  My wife hasn't figured out yet that she'll be in Texas when our 20th anniversary rolls around.  Big cost savings there!



Uh...I think you got that "savings" thing backward.... When she finds out she won't be WITH you, you'll have to "make it up" to her   ....so, it will most likely cost you MORE  



RVGal said:


> We are losing to A CAT people.  A recently adopted, hides in the dryer, CAT.  I knew there was something screwy about this whole basketball thing.



 Aww heck....Jodie's cat prolly knows more about college bball than I do!  



keishashadow said:


> go ahead & laugh, she's taking her winnings & going on vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A supposed true story...cat lover's or not, this is a riot...*
> 
> "We've all had trouble with our animals, but I don't think anyone can top this one:




   funny pic...and    about the story


----------



## keishashadow

off to balance my books, wonder if i have any money left until payday , magic 8 ball sez:  odds aren't in my favour

have a good one!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> they are back...........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1715238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm now hunting down our first two sections......sans thread here.



Bev still has the door locked on the last house  



keishashadow said:


> off to balance my books, wonder if i have any money left until payday , magic 8 ball sez:  odds aren't in my favour
> 
> have a good one!



Good Luck


----------



## RVGal

We are running dangerously low on some essentials (like toilet paper), so the boys and I are about to go grocery shopping.  Joy of joys!  I am using a bribe.  We will stop at the library first.

Wish me luck...


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> We are running dangerously low on some essentials (like toilet paper), so the boys and I are about to go grocery shopping.  Joy of joys!  I am using a bribe.  We will stop at the library first.
> 
> Wish me luck...


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> dangerously low on some essentials (like toilet paper)





 toliet paper is such a waste of money....it's like money down the drain  























 i kill me


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> toliet paper is such a waste of money....it's like money down the drain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kill me



Okay, just for that...

Have you run across one of the "green living" discussions on the CB?  The most exteme discussions I've read contain references to not using toilet paper.  Instead, they have a "family cloth".  Go ahead.  Google it.  I dare ya.

Did that gross you out?  Want more?  Try googling "diva cup" or "glad rags".


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Okay, just for that...
> 
> Have you run across one of the "green living" discussions on the CB?  The most exteme discussions I've read contain references to not using toilet paper.  Instead, they have a "family cloth".  Go ahead.  Google it.  I dare ya.
> 
> Did that gross you out?  Want more?  Try googling "diva cup" or "glad rags".



You, my friend   , have waaaay too much free time today  



besides, I'm supposed to be workin'


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> You, my friend   , have waaaay too much free time today
> 
> 
> 
> besides, I'm supposed to be workin'



This isn't free time.  This is sanity time.  I've spent the past several days washing, cleaning, and generally dealing with bodily fluids of one variety or another... most of them NOT coming from me.

And what do I run across on the CB?  Discussions of the Family Cloth and Diva Cups.  Oh, yeah.  That really helps me escape.    

We survived the library and grocery store.  We are now fully stocked on toilet paper and other basics.


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Okay, just for that...
> 
> Have you run across one of the "green living" discussions on the CB?  The most exteme discussions I've read contain references to not using toilet paper.  Instead, they have a "family cloth".  Go ahead.  Google it.  I dare ya.
> 
> Did that gross you out?  Want more?  Try googling "diva cup" or "glad rags".



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! That is just sick!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> DIS March Madness Standings ...
> 
> Group Rankings
> RANK 	ENTRY 	OWNER 	TOTAL
> 1. 	Savvy Annie 	Savannah 	104
> 2. 	TarheelsRock 	Tammy 	98
> 3. 	Jodie 	Jodie 	97
> 4. 	WhatAmIdoing 	Tricia 	93
> 5. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	AlexandNessa 	91
> 6. 	Macraven 	Macraven 	88
> 7. 	jawscpa 	jennifer wade 	80
> 8. 	loribell 	Lori 	78
> 9. 	DIS SAN THREADE... 	keishashadow 	75
> 10. 	Barb 	Barb Txxxxxer 	70
> 11. 	dis san threade... 	penny 	66
> 12. 	Linusville 	Tracie 	64
> 
> 
> Yes, that is no early April Fool's:  my cat is currently in First Place.
> 
> Motherfletcher, is your competition over?  Did you win?







i thought i was with the cat on the selection.........

but that's fine with me if i wasn't


cats rule............


----------



## wwessing

Motherfletcher said:


> The contest ends 4/14.  I'm stuck at 36 pounds lost.  I still think I'm way ahead.  I'm using my winnings to go to the Simpson's AP opening.  I wish I knew when it will be?
> I just booked a flight to Texas for the wife and kids in June.  My wife hasn't figured out yet that she'll be in Texas when our 20th anniversary rolls around.  Big cost savings there!




I've been stuck like 3 times already!!!  Although it could be I'm very impatient and I think I should be losing like 5 lbs a week   You are still 11 pounds ahead of me, so good thing I'm not in your competition.  My dh has lost 17 lbs and my two youngest dd's have lost 5 each.  Dh set up a work out room. . . dang, guess I have to go use it now.  I made a deal with myself. . . I said "Self, you have 25 pounds then you get your large butt up and start exercising".  Self agreed, so now I'm at 25 pounds and I've started walking.  I'm doing 2 - 15 minute segments each day. . .starting today.  It's raining here so I walked inside my senior apartment building.  The hallways are very long and there are steps at each end of the building, so that's working out very well.  I will probably be ticked when I start seeing the weight come off that I have been lazy these past 3 months and kick myself over how much weight I could have lost if only. . . . oh well.  Better late than never.  I'm still using alli and today I added a supplement that was recommended by my trainer (my nephew  ) that helps with liver function.  It's called Fat Burn 1 by apex and it is supposed to help promote helathy metabolic liver function since the liver works so hard when you are losing weight.  I prolly need a double dose after Sat. night. . . . 

I'm hungry alot and still absolutely crave pizza and cheeseburger's every single day!!  It is still day by day by day a battle for me.  So far I've remained the winner over my bad eating choices, but I find myself fighting the craving and urges especially at night after supper, watching tv and all those times when I would snack before.  Now, if I give in to the urge to eat, it's at least healthy. . .fruit, veggies, frozen juice bars, maybe some melba rounds.  But, I can say, I have not made any bad food choices, not even once. . . I'm just still fighting the addiction itself, not so much the choices of type of food.

What are you going to do after your competition is over??


----------



## macraven

congrats on hanging in there and strongly wendy.
you are doing great on the weight loss.


all my hard work of last year has caught up with me.


when in hula land, i ate from the time i got up to the time i went to bed.
i was a pig and is shows it now..... 


i started the walking exercise when i started the dieting portion.
drink lots of water and it will help you off the plateau you are on.


sign up for spark.com and you can use the charts there and chat groups for help.  lots of receipes are posted there also.


----------



## macraven

janet, i still have those cat pictures you posted today from he time you sent them to me about 3 years ago.

i loved them then and still love them now.



your story was a hoot.


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Good afternoon everyone.  Just thought I'd stop by and say Hello ...

... will BBL ...


----------



## yankeepenny

race   standings


SHARON
AKDAR/JAWS
WWES/KY
TLINUS
T&A
LORIBELL
BUBBA & ROSEP
RVGAL
YANKEEPENNY
KEISHASHADOW
MARCI
DM
DAMO


----------



## yankeepenny

i will post baseball monthly
1st of the month
may, june, july all star break, aug, sept & playoffs


*if you are brand new to this thread, and you have a team, YOU HAD BEST TELL ME TODAY BY MIDNIGHT! *

SO FAR WE HAVE:
ATL BOS CIN DET PHI PIT NYM NYY OAK  STL TB TOR


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> that...
> 
> Have you run across one of the "green living" discussions on the CB?  The most exteme discussions I've read contain references to not using toilet paper.  Instead, they have a "family cloth".  Go ahead.  Google it.  I dare ya.
> 
> Did that gross you out?  Want more?  Try googling "diva cup" or "glad rags".




WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SECOND THE MOTION THAT TRICIA NEEDS TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT DAMN THREAD AND STOP POSTING THE GROSSNESS/ABSURDITIES/IRREGULARITIES AND JUST PLAIN STUPIDITY THAT GOES ON OVER THERE??   I keep wanting to vomit.......


*and yes- i have a 24 pack of tp on hand, and when i get to 12 rolls, i buy another 24*


----------



## yankeepenny

the family cloth......    


think i am gonna go burn the towels and buy new ones......


----------



## ky07

*Family cloth  just ordered pizza and after that I no longer want it  *


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Family cloth  just ordered pizza and after that I no longer want it  *





 P I I I I Z Z A A A!!!  (Said Homer style)


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Happy Monday everyone!!!*





coastermom said:


> MY SON BOWLED A 300 ON THE WII A PERFECT GAME



 *for your DS.   I'm sure he's very proud of himself.   He should be.*  




Metro West said:


> Yeah...I think Kansas was lucky to win that game...Davidson played their butts off. *That's the bad thing about the tournament...one loss and you're sitting a home.*



*The loss hurts that much more the further you make it too.*  




loribell said:


> Please tell me all you know about mining where ever it would be best. What I had found was Gem Mountain in Spruce Pine & merald Hollow Mine in Hiddenite but I am open to suggestions.



*Spruce Pine is the next town over from where I grew up.    It's really up in the mtns.     If Gem Mtn has river mining, I'm not aware of it.    That doesn't mean they for sure don't though.    It's one of those touristy things the locals never do, so I've never been.    I'm not familiar with the Emerald Hollow Mine.   

I found this site http://www.huntforgold.com/thermalcity2.htm.    It's not too far from Spruce Pine, & isn't as far up into the mtns.    You may want to check it out, & contact them to see if they offer what you're looking for. 

Here's another site:http://www.luckystrikegoldandgem.com/goldprospecting.htm    It's in Marion, which is between the two listed above.   Again, I'm not personally familiar with it, but you may want to check into it.    Coincidentally, my inlaws live in Marion.    You'd think I'd know more about the activities there.  

If you decide to go to any of these & are looking for other things to do, let me know.   The mtns of NC are a nice place to visit in the summer.    In the winter, not so much, unless you want to ski.  *




RAPstar said:


> I know. Luckily my sis didn't get too upset.



*I'm glad you were there for her.   I'm sure it made her feel much better about others not showing up. *





wwessing said:


> Why yes. . .I did!  What's one to do when forced to go to Wally World after an evening of drinking. . . .
> 
> I know, fit right in?  Yeah, that's the answer. . . .
> 
> I forgot to tell you about the stock people in the ice cream isle. . . I'll save that for another time. . . .
> 
> hhhhmmmmmm, could be why dh was irritated with me. . . I had forgotten about that part



*Happy Anniversary!    I'll be patiently waiting for "the rest of the story". *  





loribell said:


> I guess that means it is one month until I am 44 too.



*Our birthdays must be close together.    Mine's in a little over a month. *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

keishashadow said:


> As long as you don't pool hop @ WDW you're okay in my book! I've never done it, even though we're allowed to when staying on points; way too much effort imo. Nothing more irritating than trying to find a seat poolside & you find out that the peeps hogging the chairs are "just visiting"



*We've never pool hopped at UO either.    I agree, it's not worth the trouble to us. *





loribell said:


> I don't even park hop to often. It just takes to much time. Ah heck who am I kidding, we usually leave the park about noon and never go back!



*Sounds like you visit the parks like we do.     I haven't spent the entire day in a park in many years. *





keishashadow said:


> off to balance my books, wonder if i have any money left until payday , *magic 8 ball sez:  odds aren't in my favour*



*You sure that's not my books you're looking at?*  





RVGal said:


> Okay, just for that...
> 
> Have you run across one of the "green living" discussions on the CB?  The most exteme discussions I've read contain references to not using toilet paper.  Instead, they have a "family cloth".  Go ahead.  Google it.  I dare ya.
> 
> Did that gross you out?  Want more?  Try googling "diva cup" or "glad rags".



*I've seen posts like that on here before.    IMHO, that's totally disgusting.    Can you imagine going to visit some of those people.*  




bubba's mom said:


> besides, I'm supposed to be workin'



*That's okay!    We won't tell.*  




macraven said:


> sign up for spark.com and you can use the charts there and chat groups for help.  lots of receipes are posted there also.



*I've never seen that site.    I'm going to check it our & see if I can find some inspiration.*


----------



## coastermom

yankeepenny said:


> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SECOND THE MOTION THAT TRICIA NEEDS TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT DAMN THREAD AND STOP POSTING THE GROSSNESS/ABSURDITIES/IRREGULARITIES AND JUST PLAIN STUPIDITY THAT GOES ON OVER THERE??   I keep wanting to vomit.......
> 
> 
> *and yes- i have a 24 pack of tp on hand, and when i get to 12 rolls, i buy another 24*



I AGREE IT IS ALL TOO GROSS  . 

Ok so off to clean up fom dinner and do the lunch thing for the morning I will be back later .


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Spruce Pine is the next town over from where I grew up.    It's really up in the mtns.     If Gem Mtn has river mining, I'm not aware of it.    That doesn't mean they for sure don't though.    It's one of those touristy things the locals never do, so I've never been.    I'm not familiar with the Emerald Hollow Mine.
> 
> I found this site http://www.huntforgold.com/thermalcity2.htm.    It's not too far from Spruce Pine, & isn't as far up into the mtns.    You may want to check it out, & contact them to see if they offer what you're looking for.
> 
> Here's another site:http://www.luckystrikegoldandgem.com/goldprospecting.htm    It's in Marion, which is between the two listed above.   Again, I'm not personally familiar with it, but you may want to check into it.    Coincidentally, my inlaws live in Marion.    You'd think I'd know more about the activities there.
> 
> If you decide to go to any of these & are looking for other things to do, let me know.   The mtns of NC are a nice place to visit in the summer.    In the winter, not so much, unless you want to ski. *


*

Thanks for the links. I will check them out and see what they offer. We won't be doing anything other than the mining, except eating, if we go to those areas. We are going to do it for a couple of days then head on to Orlando. 




Our birthdays must be close together.    Mine's in a little over a month. 

Click to expand...


Mine is the 3rd. When is yours?



tarheelmjfan said:




Sounds like you visit the parks like we do.     I haven't spent the entire day in a park in many years. 

Click to expand...



Yep. We go for a few hours then go back to the hotel to relax & swim. It started out as us just leaving to go rest for a while and we ended up not feeling like getting ready & going out again. Now we just plan not to go back. 

We are trying something different this trip. We are going to go to the MK & AK each twice in the morning. Other than that we are not setting an alarm. We plan to try out the pm emh's. Of course at Uni we will just come and go as we please. Things are a little different there!*


----------



## loribell

Wendy I wanted to tell you how proud I am of you! It is amazing how strong you have been. Even better the whole family is loosing weight!!!!  Way to go!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## ky07

*Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.
DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *


----------



## keishashadow

wendy - u are doing good girl!



ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.*
> *DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *


 

tammy - we have pool hopped @ Universal/Royal Pacific - because the pool was shut down due to "accident" ; as was the HRH also in June .  At least we got to see how the othe half live @ both PBH pools 


macraven said:


> janet, i still have those cat pictures you posted today from he time you sent them to me about 3 years ago.
> 
> i loved them then and still love them now.


 
no wonder i thought they were funny, i'm in a loop ala groundhog day 

to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Mine is the 3rd. When is yours?



*May 3rd???    So is mine!    How cool is that.*  





> Yep. We go for a few hours then go back to the hotel to relax & swim. It started out as us just leaving to go rest for a while and we ended up not feeling like getting ready & going out again. Now we just plan not to go back.
> 
> We are trying something different this trip. We are going to go to the MK & AK each twice in the morning. Other than that we are not setting an alarm. We plan to try out the pm emh's. Of course at Uni we will just come and go as we please. Things are a little different there!



*We don't even attempt to make a morning EMH.   The evening EMHs are more our style.    At WDW, we go to the parks a while in the morning, then leave when it gets hot.    We usually chill for awhile, then shower & get ready for dinner.     We either have dinner at a hotel, or in Epcot, so we're rarely in the other parks at night.   Every few years, we'll watch the nighttime entertainment at the other parks, but not every trip.    Strangely, we love the World Showcase atmosphere at night, but Illuminations is our least favorite nighttime show.    At UO, the only difference is that Kenneth & Kenny run back & forth to ride another ride or two, while I'm getting ready. *


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


>


Janet...the hair looks good!  



ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.
> DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *


Lawrence...check this out: 
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/orange/orl-bk-fireworks033108,0,215233.story


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!



Hi Katie! 



ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.
> DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *



Oh my! How scary that must have been for her. Has he made it home yet? 



keishashadow said:


> to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser



This was your perm?  I think it (& you) look fabulous! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *May 3rd???    So is mine!    How cool is that.*



  I have a birthday twin! To kewl! Oops, I mean triplet. I believe Mary's dd's sweet 16 is the 3rd also! 





> *We don't even attempt to make a morning EMH.   The evening EMHs are more our style.    At WDW, we go to the parks a while in the morning, then leave when it gets hot.    We usually chill for awhile, then shower & get ready for dinner.     We either have dinner at a hotel, or in Epcot, so we're rarely in the other parks at night.   Every few years, we'll watch the nighttime entertainment at the other parks, but not every trip.    Strangely, we love the World Showcase atmosphere at night, but Illuminations is our least favorite nighttime show.    At UO, the only difference is that Kenneth & Kenny run back & forth to ride another ride or two, while I'm getting ready. *


 
We used to do a couple of morning emh's. Finally decided it was not worth it to get everyone out of bed. As I said though, this will be our first year to do primarily evenings in the parks. I am anxious to see how it works out. 



Hi Todd!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Janet...the hair looks good!
> 
> Lawrence...check this out:
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/orange/orl-bk-fireworks033108,0,215233.story



*Yeah when my DS told DW I went there to check it out and I think WWE is going to get a few lawsuits out of this one  or blame it on the steroids   sorry bad joke  *


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Hi Todd!


Good evening Lori...hope you're doing well.


----------



## ky07

*No hes not home yet Lori but he said they will be tomorrow or wensday and can't be soon enough cause DW is worrying herself to death and my allergies is acting up eyes itching and swelling so don't know I guess I am just stressing too much  *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Todd....maybe you have answered this question before, but do you live at Metro West?


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Good evening Lori...hope you're doing well.



I am doing fabulous! How about you?



ky07 said:


> *No hes not home yet Lori but he said they will be tomorrow or wensday and can't be soon enough cause DW is worrying herself to death and my allergies is acting up eyes itching and swelling so don't know I guess I am just stressing too much  *



Breathe in, breathe out!  Kids! 


Hey Katie, where are you guys staying this time? What all is on the agenda?


----------



## keishashadow

thanks guys!  lori - it was alot curlier before i took the curling iron to it here & there already starting to spring back lol.  Once it settles down i hope to just let it go wild 

DH was in charge of dinner tonight (only working until 4; got home before me) on his menu:  X-lg pizza, 2 steak hoagies, a gyro & order of bread sticks...can't believe we almost ate the whole thing - groan

DWTS is a bit of a snooze tonight


----------



## wwessing

Janet - I like your hair.  I liked it before though too, when it was long and straight.  But now you will be able to do alot with it.  I keep thinking I want to cut my hair so I can do lots with it. . .but then I don't want to spend the time styling.

Dh says DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR. . . as if he's the one who takes care of it    So I'm going to my stylist in 3 weeks. . . I have not had a hair cut in (Barb, close your eyes) 2 years.  I cut my own bangs, but nothing else has been cut, so it's definitely time and I'm sitting on my own hair.  Everyone laughs at me cuz I'm always shutting it in car doors, pulling it when I sit down, getting it caught on things then I walk a foot before I realize it's caught and snap my head back. . . yeah, real funny. . . 

Anyway, I bet you will like it more and more as it loosens up and you get to messing around with different styles.


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Todd....maybe you have answered this question before, but do you live at Metro West?


I used to live in MetroWest...hence the user name. I bought a house in 2005 and now live about 15 mins north of there.



loribell said:


> I am doing fabulous! How about you?


Not bad...just chatting and looking at another message board site I used to post on.


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *May 3rd???    So is mine!    How cool is that.*




we have birthday twinkies !!!





keishashadow said:


> to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser





it's drop dead gorgeous janet...

you look about 34 years old in it.





KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Todd....maybe you have answered this question before, but do you live at Metro West?




yes, he has answered it.

yes, that is where he had lived at one time.



now don't ask how i know the answer....... 



wwessing said:


> Janet - I like your hair.  I liked it before though too, when it was long and straight.  But now you will be able to do alot with it.  I keep thinking I want to cut my hair so I can do lots with it. . .but then I don't want to spend the time styling.
> 
> Dh says DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR. . . as if he's the one who takes care of it    So I'm going to my stylist in 3 weeks. . . I have not had a hair cut in (Barb, close your eyes) 2 years.  I cut my own bangs, but nothing else has been cut, so it's definitely time and I'm sitting on my own hair.  Everyone laughs at me cuz I'm always shutting it in car doors, pulling it when I sit down, getting it caught on things then I walk a foot before I realize it's caught and snap my head back. . . yeah, real funny. . .
> 
> Anyway, I bet you will like it more and more as it loosens up and you get to messing around with different styles.




i always get mine cut when it falls into the toilet water when i am in the bathroom.



i got mine cut last month.
it only goes to the waist now.



my dh hates long hair with a passion.
he begs me to cut it to 3 inches in length

when i get cuts, i always sign the papers for locks of love donation at my salon


----------



## keishashadow

wendy - gee, thanks your hair must be very long...imo once it gets past your shoulders it's harder to work with until it hits mid back KWIM?  I too try to please the Mr. too(within reason, figure he has good taste...he picked me ).  Lots of changes for you , we expect pics!

kfed - psst...i have it on good authority that metro tried to set up housekeeping in the Haunted Mansion - a sublet (bit of a fixer upper though)...just kidding todd , know you're a big fan too .  I've been trying to buy a die cast of the hearse for years, no cigar - out of my price range.  Do have the later issued doombugy & a couple other of the rides...i like toys lol


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> yes, he has answered it.
> 
> yes, that is where he had lived at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> now don't ask how i know the answer.......


Now Mac...don't spill ALL the beans.  


I'm heading to bed....Good night and have a great Tuesday!


----------



## keishashadow

mac - missed your post, ur hair is incredible.  I was told that locks of luv wouldn't take my hair since it was highlighted as per prior hairdresser, said they'd sell it in the orient .   Would've loved to have participated, think it's awesome to do such a thing. 

34 ; i wish - told dh why the heck did he get such a close up to show my nooks & crannies...i was feeling like a crone...needed a boost.  Isn't it amazing what a new 'do can do 

tomorrow is drag your mom to the doctor's day...anybody else want to join me; i'll buy coffee & donuts.

jennifer must be getting slammed @ work about now

catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> kfed - psst...i have it on good authority that metro tried to set up housekeeping in the Haunted Mansion - a sublet (bit of a fixer upper though)...just kidding todd , know you're a big fan too .


Oh yes...I was really upset with some of the changes Disney made...but that's for another day. 


G'night!


----------



## marciemi

We're home.  Luggage is not!   

We got 80 percent of it so I guess I shouldn't be complaining.  Of course we got all 3 ski bags full of stuff we won't need until next year, and not the one bag that had all of MY stuff in it  (all my, DS14 and DS12's stuff in one/DH's and DS16's in the other).  Of course since it was such a long trip, I threw all my "can't live without" toiletries (mouthguard, good curling iron, drugs) in there - carried them on on the way there but figured I was safe coming home!  Sigh!

Hope everyone's doing great and sorry I'm WAAAYYYY behind.  Work tomorrow is really going to be bad and I don't know when I'll ever catch up with you guys!  Oh, and don't forget jury duty next week.  Yeah, it's great to be back!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.
> DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *



*That could have turned out tragically.*  





keishashadow said:


> tammy - we have pool hopped @ Universal/Royal Pacific - because the pool was shut down due to "accident" ; as was the HRH also in June .  At least we got to see how the othe half live @ both PBH pools



*Kenny not really being into the pools probably makes pool hopping even less appealing to us.    Kenneth & I try to get in some pool time, while Kenny's being lazy & wants to lay around.      As for the accidents..... * 




> to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser



*Janet, your hair looks great.     Definitely no poodle effect there.*




ky07 said:


> *No hes not home yet Lori but he said they will be tomorrow or wensday and can't be soon enough cause DW is worrying herself to death and my allergies is acting up eyes itching and swelling so don't know I guess I am just stressing too much  *



*Sorry you're still feeling bad.    I'm thinking worrying may be good for some people.    They'll be more likely to listen to their spouses opinion next time.*


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good evening all!  Just got back from work...smelling like chlorine    Time for a shower????  I think so!  Oh wait, maybe I should bring the "family cloth" in case I've gotta use the toilet too !!!  LOL   Sorry, read that earlier and thought it was so nasty!!!!

Katie's now going to yell at me, because I made you all think that we have such a thing in this house


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Good evening all ... 



ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.  DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *


.... very scary!! 



keishashadow said:


> to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser



 Looks great!! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> We don't even attempt to make a morning EMH.   The evening EMHs are more our style.*


*
That's me alright!!  I am definitely not a morning person  



macraven said:



			i always get mine cut when it falls into the toilet water when i am in the bathroom.  

i got mine cut last month.
it only goes to the waist now.

my dh hates long hair with a passion.
he begs me to cut it to 3 inches in length

when i get cuts, i always sign the papers for locks of love donation at my salon
		
Click to expand...

Mac, you have such great hair!!  I really need to do something with mine - had the same style for too long.



Metro West said:



G'night!

Click to expand...

G'night Todd, sorry I missed ya!*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> I have a birthday twin! To kewl! Oops, I mean triplet. I believe Mary's dd's sweet 16 is the 3rd also!



*Wow, the world keeps getting smaller by the minute. *  





wwessing said:


> Dh says DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR. . . as if he's the one who takes care of it    So I'm going to my stylist in 3 weeks. . . I have not had a hair cut in (Barb, close your eyes) 2 years.  I cut my own bangs, but nothing else has been cut, so it's definitely time and I'm sitting on my own hair.  Everyone laughs at me cuz I'm always shutting it in car doors, pulling it when I sit down, getting it caught on things then I walk a foot before I realize it's caught and snap my head back. . . yeah, real funny. . .
> 
> Anyway, I bet you will like it more and more as it loosens up and you get to messing around with different styles.





macraven said:


> i always get mine cut when it falls into the toilet water when i am in the bathroom.
> 
> i got mine cut last month.
> it only goes to the waist now.



*I didn't realize so many of us had long hair.    Mine's about to my waist as well, but that's only because I haven't felt like going to get it cut.   I like it a little shorter.    Also, I don't have bangs.     I think long hair allows me to be more creative with it.   Not that I am that often, but I can fix it a lot of different ways, when I want to.      

BTW, I keep reading posts where you guys are talking about how Mac looks.    Is there pics on here somewhere?    If so, link please.*  





macraven said:


> we have birthday twinkies !!!



*Unfortunately, twinkie sums me up quite well.* 





Metro West said:


> Now Mac...don't spill ALL the beans.



*Have you guys been keeping things from us?* *Mac didn't say we couldn't ask you, only not to ask her. * 





keishashadow said:


> 34 ; i wish - told dh why the heck did he get such a close up to show my nooks & crannies...i was feeling like a crone...needed a boost.  Isn't it amazing what a new 'do can do



*I don't see any nooks & crannies & no I don't need or wear glasses.*  





marciemi said:


> We're home.  Luggage is not!



*Welcome home!    How was your trip?    Good luck getting your luggage back.*


----------



## KStarfish82

Check out my ticker!!!  I'm in the teens!   

Oh I hope there aren't too many changes to Disney....every time they improve, the ruin a ride


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Been busy still....
The kids went back to school today from spring break. Yea!!!   
When Chrissy got home this afternoon from school, she was real tired and she said her tummy hurt   She didn't throw up, but she did fall asleep for a little while on the couch. Then she woke up and we did a little homework together. I'm hoping she will feel well enough tomorrow to go to school. Fingers crossed.

I was able to manage to go to Sam's Club today and buy birthday treats for school for Friday. Bought Hostess cupcakes- individually wrapped. Bought 2 boxes- 24 count each. Hopefully it should be enough for Chrissy's class and Matthew's class(they are in separate classrooms).
I also ordered a character cake, which I haven't done in a few yrs. I usually buy the pre-made generic birthday Sam's Club cakes or just made one out of a box. I bought a 10" round cake. For those cakes, they only do very limited characters to choose from. I was able to order a Shrek 2 character cake. I think the cake decoration is mostly green with orange trim. Unfortunately, those are the colors they use for that character cake. The kids seem excited that I ordered a Shrek 2 cake   I really love the taste of the buttercream that Sam's Club makes. It is yummy!!


I can't seem to catch-up, just so busy.

Marcie- Welcome back from your trip.

Janet- love your pic and your hair  

Wendy- sounded like you had a wild anniversary weekend.
Happy Anniversary to you and your DH  
Thanks for the book!

tarheelmjfan- Yes, my life is so busy this yr  
I wasn't this busy last school yr that much. Actually I was on the DIS so much more last school yr, but this yr is so crazy  
I have had teachers tell me at school that every odd grade is very busy ie. 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th grades,etc.. Both Chrissy and Matthew are in 5th grade, so thus the busyness I suppose  

Hi to Mac and all I haven't addressed   

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright......bedtime everyone!

Happy Tuesday



Don't forget to shut the lights.....


----------



## ky07

*Good Night Homies and sleep tight  *


----------



## loribell

Hey does anyone know how to contact DM? He was up front at Wrestlemania. I hope he is okay. DM if you are reading please check in.


----------



## RAPstar

i'm here finally after a long day at work. I'm getting my haircut tomorrow! yay!!


----------



## loribell

Tammie there are pics on the old thread somewhere in it. But several of our homies have actually met mac.


----------



## loribell

Good night everyone.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> And what do I run across on the CB?  Discussions of the Family Cloth and Diva Cups.  Oh, yeah.  That really helps me escape.



i know, i know....why couldn't ya run across the secrets to independent wealth, right?  



macraven said:


> i thought i was with the cat on the selection.........



Mac....you *ARE *Jodie's cat in the bball tourney...  



wwessing said:


> I made a deal with myself. . . I said "Self, you have 25 pounds then you get your large butt up and start exercising".  Self agreed, so now I'm at 25 pounds and I've started walking.  I'm doing 2 - 15 minute segments each day. . .starting today.



 "Self" is a smart cookie    oh...and good for you gettin' it movin'  




			
				wwessing said:
			
		

> I'm still using alli and today I added a supplement that was recommended by my trainer (my nephew  ) that helps with liver function.



So you have lost enough to have your trainer step in?  That's great!  Wait'll he gets ya movin'.... weight will start droppin!  I always enjoy watching the Biggest Loser on tv...those people are such an inspiration  



			
				wwessing said:
			
		

> I'm hungry alot



That's actually a good thing....that's what it feels like when your stomach is shrinking  



			
				wwessing said:
			
		

> What are you going to do after your competition is over??




Well, my guess is: He's goin to Disneyland!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> all my hard work of last year has caught up with me.
> 
> 
> when in hula land, i ate from the time i got up to the time i went to bed.
> i was a pig and is shows it now.....



Back to Curves, huh?   Don't worry about it....you have 6 months to get rid of it...besides, nobody expects you to 'behave' on vacation  I, myself, fear I'm doomed  



yankeepenny said:


> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE SECOND THE MOTION THAT TRICIA NEEDS TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT DAMN THREAD ....



second! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *We've never pool hopped at UO either.    I agree, it's not worth the trouble to us. *



We don't pool hop either (time consuming)....altho, like Janet, we HAD to poolhop to HRH last year due to 'protein spill' in the RPR pool


----------



## RAPstar

for some reason, when I go to IOA in Sept., I wanna memorize the lines the queen from Snow White used to summon the magic mirror, and use them on the talking fountain to see what it says...............yes, that's how much of a life I _don't_ have


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Did anyone see what happened at Wrestlemania last night when some fireworks fell into the crowd.
> DW was talking to DS and almost freaked out when he told her cause she thought he was in it but he was closer to the stage *



nope...didn't hear...but glad DS is okay  



keishashadow said:


> to break outta my rut, my new do (take it easy on me here...4 months of roots, no makeup & just took curling iron to the ends-think it's decent...just a little tight drying naturally - it should loosen up ) PS thanks to barb for giving me the law to lay down to hairdresser



I think it looks great Janet!!   Get a trim in about 4-6 weeks, and it should be just how you want it.  Looks good, honest...(i have no idea how it _feels_, but i'll leave that to you)  So do tell....what rod color did she use and did she try to pull anything on you that I had prepared you for??  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *We don't even attempt to make a morning EMH.   The evening EMHs are more our style.   *



We did one early, one late.  Didn't work out too well with the late one....WE are 'night owls', Bubba was/is morning person....you can guess the rest.... he wanted to go 'home' at 11pm   (he was 6 at the time)  The early EMH worked out perfectly!  We were at MK the day before Hurricane Charley came and we did the EMH morning and had done Fantasyland and Tomorrowland within the first hour the park was open!   Worked like a charm!    However, now he's older, I think he'd prefer the later EMH.... he can handle it much better and if he's up till midnight or so, he WILL sleep in in the morning  



loribell said:


> I have a birthday twin! To kewl!



me too  




keishashadow said:


> thanks guys!  lori - it was alot curlier before i took the curling iron to it here & there already starting to spring back lol.  *Once it settles down i hope to just let it go wild*



or pull it up/back  



wwessing said:


> Dh says DO NOT CUT YOUR HAIR. . . as if he's the one who takes care of it    So I'm going to my stylist in 3 weeks. . . I have not had a hair cut in (Barb, close your eyes) 2 years.  I cut my own bangs, but nothing else has been cut, so it's definitely time and I'm sitting on my own hair.  Everyone laughs at me cuz I'm always shutting it in car doors, pulling it when I sit down, getting it caught on things then I walk a foot before I realize it's caught and snap my head back. . . yeah, real funny. . .
> 
> Anyway, I bet you will like it more and more as it loosens up and you get to messing around with different styles.



Yes Wendy...it is time for a trim and a 'before & after' pic   I can't remember how long it was between haircuts for me after I had Bubba.  .....Now, I get 2 a year  



Metro West said:


> Not bad...just chatting and looking at another message board site I used to post on.



  you post on _another _message board?  You are cheating on us????  



macraven said:


> i always get mine cut when it falls into the toilet water when i am in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> i got mine cut last month.
> it only goes to the waist now.
> 
> 
> my dh hates long hair with a passion.
> he begs me to cut it to 3 inches in length
> 
> when i get cuts, i always sign the papers for locks of love donation at my salon



That is odd Mr Mac likes short hair...most men prefer the longer.   And, what does the husband of a stylist prefer...... he don't care!   He just says: I like that you do different stuff with it.  Yeah, it's either up or down...how different is that?  

fyi...if your hair is not long enough to be used by Locks of Love, you can still donate and LoL will sell it and use the money they make from the sale....so, if you have 6 inches to donate, they could still use it


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Now Mac...don't spill ALL the beans.



DON'T HURT TRACIE'S KIDS 





keishashadow said:


> tomorrow is drag your mom to the doctor's day...anybody else want to join me; i'll buy coffee & donuts.
> 
> jennifer must be getting slammed @ work about now
> 
> catch y'all tomorrow



i agree....Jenn is buried under returns  

Altho the donuts are a tempting bribe, sorry...will haveta pass..... altho   I could probably use the sugar for tomorrow's schedule  



marciemi said:


> We're home.  Luggage is not!



Welcome bak!  At least you're HOME with missing luggage and not on the road!  Did you enjoy the rest of your trip? 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac, you have such great hair!!  I really need to do something with mine - had the same style for too long.



first teeth, now hair ..... what's with this thread??  



RAPstar said:


> i'm here finally after a long day at work. I'm getting my haircut tomorrow! yay!!



see what i mean?  

 

Get a good cut!


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> for some reason, when I go to IOA in Sept., I wanna memorize the lines the queen from Snow White used to summon the magic mirror, and use them on the talking fountain to see what it says...............yes, that's how much of a life I _don't_ have



That's a good idea!   There is/was a thread on the boards about "things to say/ask the Mystic Fountain"....don't know where it went tho


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Wrestlemania was awesome!


----------



## bubba's mom

Well....locking up for the night!  Thot mac had this job back since she's home from Hula-land  

btw...did we ever decide on a name for the dog & cat?  

Lights are out & door is secure  

Goodnight: Lori, Raven, Tricia, Janet, Tammy, Wendy, Jennifer, Todd, Penny, Rob, Rosemarie, Tracie, damo, Sharon, Jodie, Gemma, KFed, PFin, Alison,  Marcie, Lawrence, DM, Mike, Mary, MF and anyone else I may have inadvertantly forgotten  

Nite all!


----------



## macraven

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good evening all!  Just got back from work...smelling like chlorine    Time for a shower????  I think so!  Oh wait, maybe I should bring the "family cloth" in case I've gotta use the toilet too !!!  LOL   Sorry, read that earlier and thought it was so nasty!!!!



there are plenty of pics of me floating around the dis.........
i'll see if i can find one for you.

i think the last set of pics i posted was at the mnsshp last october.

i spent most of the evening trying to load the pics from hawaii to flickr.
doing so made something go haywire with my server, Safari.

i am able to get on through firefox right now.


i hate computer troubles.
i can't get to my yahoo mail tonight.



KStarfish82 said:


> Alright......bedtime everyone!
> 
> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to shut the lights.....




since i watched Saw 3 tonight, i will be sure to lock up soon.



loribell said:


> Hey does anyone know how to contact DM? He was up front at Wrestlemania. I hope he is okay. DM if you are reading please check in.



i think he had to work today.
he probably worked and then went to bed early.
i'm sure he will be here soon.

darkie, hear that, check in soon.




RAPstar said:


> i'm here finally after a long day at work. I'm getting my haircut tomorrow! yay!!



getting the tail cut off, eh.......



loribell said:


> Tammie there are pics on the old thread somewhere in it. But several of our homies have actually met mac.



i met bonny and lee, jodie and todd last year.

i have met up with phamton over the past years also.
we did hang out one night before i went over to UO last year.
so much fun...........shhhhhh

met up with marcie and her family twice at six flags during last summer.


my goal is to meet all of you homies out there someday.

we need to plan a get together.
i say we make it at damo's house.
when we find out she will be in canada, we'll plan the party then.... 



bubba's mom said:


> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"]DON'T HURT TRACIE'S KIDS
> 
> [/COLOR]





   
   


i use that phrase too loosely i guess.............
i didn't notice that until you mentioned it.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Wrestlemania was awesome!





well, speak of the devil..................



tell us everything!!


my sons told me about the fireworks, rick flair and the boxer one his match...


i read the orlando paper that todd linked here.
looked awesome!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> for some reason, when I go to IOA in Sept., I wanna memorize the lines the queen from Snow White used to summon the magic mirror, and use them on the talking fountain to see what it says...............yes, that's how much of a life I _don't_ have



one of the homies here sent me the pic of where the broadcast is from
mystic fountain i'm talking about.

don't know if i can say the homies name so i'll let that person disclose it.

i have spent over an hour sitting there watching and listening to the fountain.

so kewl..........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

loribell said:


> Tammie there are pics on the old thread somewhere in it. But several of our homies have actually met mac.



Mac is kewl!!


----------



## damo

Lights out.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac is kewl!!



 

tanks........


you are kewl too


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> for some reason, when I go to IOA in Sept., I wanna memorize the lines the queen from Snow White used to summon the magic mirror, and use them on the talking fountain to see what it says...............yes, that's how much of a life I _don't_ have


 great idea



the Dark Marauder said:


> Wrestlemania was awesome!


 Glad you enjoyed yourself ... I used to love going to the live matches 



macraven said:


> there are plenty of pics of me floating around the dis.........  i'll see if i can find one for you.
> 
> i met bonny and lee, jodie and todd last year.


I knew I shoulda taken pics of Mac at HHN last year!!!  I took pics of everything else


----------



## macraven

damo is correct,

green lights out.



doors are locked
cat in house
dog in basement
electric blanket turned on already



gee, it is tuesday already.
see you after fletcher comes on.....



sweet sleep


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> well, speak of the devil..................
> 
> 
> 
> tell us everything!!
> 
> 
> my sons told me about the fireworks, rick flair and the boxer one his match...
> 
> 
> i read the orlando paper that todd linked here.
> looked awesome!!!


The devil? Where? That punk owes me $3.50!

The fireworks were AMAZING. WWE spent over $300,000 in fireworks alone. It's late, you'll get more details tomorrow, when I have Time.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

... heading off to bed so will say g'night to all


----------



## macraven

how am i going to sleep tonight when darkie leaves us hanging like that......



gnight all


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and Happy April Fools Day!


----------



## yankeepenny

*HAPPY APRIL 1ST!*


----------



## keishashadow

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good evening all! Just got back from work...smelling like chlorine  Time for a shower???? I think so! Oh wait, maybe I should bring the "family cloth" in case I've gotta use the toilet too !!! LOL Sorry, read that earlier and thought it was so nasty!!!!
> 
> Katie's now going to yell at me, because I made you all think that we have such a thing in this house


i like the smell of chlorine , anal about not getting my hair in it though...ever have your's go green , not a pretty sight...once is all it takes to make sure to take precautions 



KStarfish82 said:


> Check out my ticker!!! I'm in the teens!
> 
> Oh I hope there aren't too many changes to Disney....every time they improve, the ruin a ride


 
so, where you staying this time?  Doing more wedding recon? Is it spring break for you or does your district allow vaction time?  Ours doesn't, sabaticals only, although they do allow sick days to be used.  Evidently, it's going to be a big negotiation point in upcoming contract next year...i dread a strike

rose - gee, sorry to hear your daughter's still not feeling well.  The cupcake idea is a good one, pictures? 

![/quote]



yankeepenny said:


> *HAPPY APRIL 1ST!*


how'd you get my family's christmas picture? 

mac - has "the bestest hair", rapunzel, rapunzel....let down your long hair (although i think she'd lay a smack down on the dude that  tried to climb it if she didn't want him to ).  I remember the MNSSHP pics, mac was hanging with pirates & belly dancers my kinda of people.  I saw that costume on clearance @ disneyshopping...wouldn't want to scare the youngins this year.

barb - i went in with a written list for hairdresser...told her she was on the hot seat - ha.  So glad you had my back!  She wound up using purple & white rods; they were "fat"; as in the size of your finger.  Kept checking it every 2 mins, only left it on a very short time-less than 10 min.  Seems okay today, sorta sprung back alot overnight, looks more like a spiral.  I'm just glad it's not in my face everytime i move my head now, long as i can tame it with few touches of curling iron, i'll be happy .  Only problem is, it does still stink.  She insisted I wait until Wed or Thursday to wash it, had me sign a paper 

ps the pens lost (need 1 more game to clinch division ); pirates won a game in OT against Braves (probably their only win this season-15 year losing streak) and not quite sure what the Rats did as DSs didn't call me from the road yet.

have a magical day , no fooling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damo

Hmmm.  Does MF have April Fools' Day off?

Morning all!


----------



## bubba's mom

G'mornin everyone.... 

Joke's on us....Fletch took the morning off and let us oversleep  


Oh well...he can get his floggin' later 

Hope everyone is up to having a good day today...... me? I'm dreading it....waaay too busy at work today....  



macraven said:


> there are plenty of pics of me floating around the dis.........
> i'll see if i can find one for you.
> 
> i think the last set of pics i posted was at the mnsshp last october.



That's the pic I saw of you....at your meet at MK last Halloween




			
				macraven said:
			
		

> i use that phrase too loosely i guess.............
> i didn't notice that until you mentioned it.



Actually, since the christening of it, everytime someone mentions "beans", I think of Tracie's 3 and mine (cuz Coach calls him "Bean")  



macraven said:


> one of the homies here sent me the pic of where the broadcast is from
> mystic fountain i'm talking about.
> 
> don't know if i can say the homies name so i'll let that person disclose it.
> 
> i have spent over an hour sitting there watching and listening to the fountain.
> 
> so kewl..........



Yep....i know too....I could sit there and listen to it all day.... fascinating.  



damo said:


> Lights out.




  Mom came in an' yelled at mac & bonny for yakin' instead of sleepin'


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well guys...Im off to Liverpool once again!! Not sure when I'll be back as Im working full time over summer so not sure when I get time off to visit!

For anyone who has holidays...esp to Universal...have a fab time!! 

Good luck...have fun...work hard blah blah blah


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubba's mom

bubba's mom said:


> Goodnight: Lori, Raven, Tricia, Janet, Tammy, Wendy, Jennifer, Todd, Penny, Rob, Rosemarie, Tracie, damo, Sharon, Jodie, Gemma, KFed, PFin, Alison,  Marcie, Lawrence, DM, Mike, Mary, MF and anyone else I may have inadvertantly forgotten
> 
> Nite all!



ETA: BONNY!!  Nite to you too....  sorry i forgot you .... but, in my defense, you DID just move in here


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I knew I shoulda taken pics of Mac at HHN last year!!!  I took pics of everything else






...there's always next time  



keishashadow said:


> Evidently, it's going to be a big negotiation point in upcoming contract next year...i dread a strike



  let's hope not...strike isn't good for anyone....especially seniors!  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> barb - i went in with a written list for hairdresser...told her she was on the hot seat - ha.  So glad you had my back!  She wound up using purple & white rods; they were "fat"; as in the size of your finger.  Kept checking it every 2 mins, only left it on a very short time-less than 10 min.  Seems okay today, sorta sprung back alot overnight, looks more like a spiral.  I'm just glad it's not in my face everytime i move my head now, long as i can tame it with few touches of curling iron, i'll be happy .  Only problem is, it does still stink.  She insisted I wait until Wed or Thursday to wash it, had me sign a paper



Bet she was shocked at your "knowledge"   You are brave....I wouldn't use "white" rod in anyone looking for body/beachy hair....too small for "body"....BUT, you will get an extra few weeks out of it because she did that.  She wanted you to sign the release form....so if you did wash it before she told you to, she wouldn't have to redo it for free..... (think: contract).  Your hair does NOT need 'days' to finishing air neutralizing....just 24 hours.  You're okay to wash it....think about it: if it WERE too tight, and you washed it to try to loosen it up, it wouldn't, would it?   If you're nervous, just wet it and plop some suds on it for a couple seconds...just to cut down on the stink..if you don't want to do that....get some body spray or perfume out  



GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...Im off to Liverpool once again!! Not sure when I'll be back as Im working full time over summer so not sure when I get time off to visit!
> 
> For anyone who has holidays...esp to Universal...have a fab time!!
> 
> Good luck...have fun...work hard blah blah blah
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx



Bye Gemma   My DH will miss you....(he always enjoyed reading about your adventures  )  Try to check in with us if/when you can....you can be quite creative when it comes to stealing wifi   We have faith in ya!  Check in when ya can   BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> G'mornin everyone....
> 
> Mom came in an' yelled at mac & bonny for yakin' instead of sleepin'





It is a good thing that someone is the disciplinarian around here or things would just go amok, amok, amok.  That would never do.


----------



## Metro West

I forgot to post this the other day but it's hilarious just the same.

You guys will rest easy knowing Orlando is a nipple-free zone. 

See below:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/custom/wrestling/orl-maxwell2808mar28,0,3325425.column


Don't laugh too hard!


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> I forgot to post this the other day but it's hilarious just the same.
> 
> You guys will rest easy knowing Orlando is a nipple-free zone.
> 
> See below:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/custom/wrestling/orl-maxwell2808mar28,0,3325425.column
> 
> 
> Don't laugh too hard!



Sounds painful.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> It is a good thing that someone is the disciplinarian around here or things would just go *amok, amok, amok*.  That would never do.














			
				damo said:
			
		

>



 Had to find a pic of an 'old' lady, huh??   



Metro West said:


> I forgot to post this the other day but it's hilarious just the same.
> 
> You guys will rest easy knowing Orlando is a nipple-free zone.
> 
> Don't laugh too hard!



That IS unsettling .......and just plain stupid!


----------



## Motherfletcher

damo said:


> Hmmm.  Does MF have April Fools' Day off?
> 
> Morning all!



Todd beat me to the wake up punch.  But Good Morninganyway.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Had to find a pic of an 'old' lady, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> That IS unsettling .......and just plain stupid!



My first pic got censored!


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> My first pic got censored!



    

talk about things running amok amok amok


----------



## RVGal

Morning.

My ears are still ringing from Penny yelling at me.  I said it was gross.  I left it up to you to Google it.  Not my fault if you DID... it is?   

I ate about half a biscuit for breakfast.  I still can't get much food in.  Yesterday I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and some mashed potatoes.  I weigh 5 pounds less than I did on Friday, which should be a good thing, but since I know that it is just the kind of weight loss that will come right back as soon as I eat... pfffft... who cares.

It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.

It's gonna be a looooong day.


----------



## tlinus

*Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.

Trying to get back in to some sort of functioning human being today. The girls have the PSSA testing this week (standardized testing). Can you believe they actually had a pep rally for this thing last week   

Way back in the day we were just told about having the STS testing and to bring in 4 sharpened #2 pencils.

Whatever.

Fbean is being a real PITA right now, let me feed him this stinking soup he keeps asking for and I will be back (um - he had breakfast about an hour ago - growth spurt anyone???)*


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.
> 
> It's gonna be a looooong day.



Little kids sure love April Fools Day.  

I remember one year my daughter's Grade 1 teacher wrote on the board that it was her last day.  Of course, it was an April Fools Day joke but my daughter cried all day even after the teacher explained it to her.  Needless to say, the teacher never tried that one again!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> My first pic got censored!



 


didn't know you had it in you  











RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> My ears are still ringing from Penny yelling at me.  I said it was gross.  I left it up to you to Google it.  Not my fault if you DID... it is?
> 
> I ate about half a biscuit for breakfast.  I still can't get much food in.  Yesterday I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and some mashed potatoes.  I weigh 5 pounds less than I did on Friday, which should be a good thing, but since I know that it is just the kind of weight loss that will come right back as soon as I eat... pfffft... who cares.
> 
> It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.
> 
> It's gonna be a looooong day.



Yep....she voluntarily googled it....can't say ya didn't forewarn any of us   ...still, haveta agree...it's gross    Hey 5lbs lost is lost....doesn't need to be found.  Ironically, that 3 I lost from having the flu, never came back   Guess all my workin' out is payin' off....finally  

By the way....you've got a Daniel on your head....



tlinus said:


> *Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.
> 
> Trying to get back in to some sort of functioning human being today. The girls have the PSSA testing this week (standardized testing). Can you believe they actually had a pep rally for this thing last week
> 
> Way back in the day we were just told about having the STS testing and to bring in 4 sharpened #2 pencils.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Fbean is being a real PITA right now, let me feed him this stinking soup he keeps asking for and I will be back (um - he had breakfast about an hour ago - growth spurt anyone???)*



Hey...glad to couch spit you out   Bubba's got PSSA testing this week and early next too.  He's pretty excited he doesn't have homework during...   ...but I've never heard of a peprally for it?   That's a new one!    Take care of FBean...get him his soup...he's a growin' boy ya know


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Little kids sure love April Fools Day.
> 
> I remember one year my daughter's Grade 1 teacher wrote on the board that it was her last day.  Of course, it was an April Fools Day joke but my daughter cried all day even after the teacher explained it to her.  Needless to say, the teacher never tried that one again!



Yes, the concept of pulling a prank is a little murky at this age.

He just told me I have a tomato under my hat and then laughed himself silly because... I'm not even wearing a hat!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Little kids sure love April Fools Day.
> 
> I remember one year my daughter's Grade 1 teacher wrote on the board that it was her last day.  Of course, it was an April Fools Day joke but my daughter cried all day even after the teacher explained it to her.  Needless to say, the teacher never tried that one again!



AWWW...that's a shame!   I think 1st grade IS a little young for a joke like that..... maybe more effective on middleschoolers


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> He just told me I have a tomato under my hat and then laughed himself silly because... I'm not even wearing a hat!



 well...why not?  Dontcha know it's "Hat Day"??


----------



## bubba's mom

Someone wake Lawrence and Tammy....them's oversleeping


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> By the way....you've got a Daniel on your head....



HA!

Actually, Joshua told Daniel that he had a banana peel on his head and Daniel spent the next 5 minutes with his hand on his head, running to me and saying, "Mommy!  Get nana OFF!"

Now, that was kinda funny.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> HA!
> 
> Actually, Joshua told Daniel that he had a banana peel on his head and Daniel spent the next 5 minutes with his hand on his head, running to me and saying, "Mommy!  Get nana OFF!"
> 
> Now, that was kinda funny.



  yeah...i can picture that  



Okay....believe it or not, I just finished registering Bubba for FALL soccer   That's right, I said FALL  

Here we go again...what am I getting myself into...._again_??


----------



## bubba's mom

To Those of You Born 
1930 - 1979 


TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's!! 

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant. 
They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can and didn't get tested for diabetes. 

Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-base paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps not helmets on our heads. 

As infants & children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, booster seats, seat belts or air bags. 

Riding in the back of a pick up truck on a warm day was always a special treat. 

We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle. 

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and no one actually died from this. 

We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter and bacon.  We drank Kool-aid made with real white sugar.  And, we weren't overweight. 

WHY? 

Because we were always outside, playing...that's why! 
We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on. 
No one was able to reach us all day.  And, we were O.K.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes.   After running into the bushes a few times,we learned to solve the problem. 

We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVD's, no surround-sound or CD's, no cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet and no chat rooms. 
WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them! 

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from these accidents. 

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever. 

We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, although we were told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes. 

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them. 

Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. 
Imagine that!! 

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of.  They actually sided with the law! 



These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers problem solvers and  inventors ever. 

The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all. 
If YOU are one of them?  CONGRATULATIONS! 

You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives for our own good. 



Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it ?


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> We did one early, one late.  Didn't work out too well with the late one....WE are 'night owls', Bubba was/is morning person....you can guess the rest.... he wanted to go 'home' at 11pm   (he was 6 at the time)  The early EMH worked out perfectly!  We were at MK the day before Hurricane Charley came and we did the EMH morning and had done Fantasyland and Tomorrowland within the first hour the park was open!   Worked like a charm!    However, now he's older, I think he'd prefer the later EMH.... he can handle it much better and if he's up till midnight or so, he WILL sleep in in the morning



We are going to do the MK pm emh and try to stay till 2! Now that should be fun.



> you post on _another _message board?  You are cheating on us????



He did say that he "used" to post on. We stole him away!!! Cause were special! Who wouldn't love us!!!!



the Dark Marauder said:


> Wrestlemania was awesome!



I am so glad you checked in. And had a great time. And are safe. 



macraven said:


> i think he had to work today.
> he probably worked and then went to bed early.
> i'm sure he will be here soon.
> 
> darkie, hear that, check in soon.



He was good. He checked in. Of course with that happening, and him knowing there are worry warts here he should have checked in earlier!  



> i met bonny and lee, jodie and todd last year.
> 
> i have met up with phamton over the past years also.
> we did hang out one night before i went over to UO last year.
> so much fun...........shhhhhh
> 
> met up with marcie and her family twice at six flags during last summer.
> 
> 
> my goal is to meet all of you homies out there someday.
> 
> we need to plan a get together.
> i say we make it at damo's house.
> when we find out she will be in canada, we'll plan the party then....




You mean Damo doesn't get to come? It looks like I may be getting to meet Barb, Lawrence, Todd, DM, Bev & Tricia this summer! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac is kewl!!



Mac is a super special person.  



macraven said:


> how am i going to sleep tonight when darkie leaves us hanging like that......
> 
> 
> 
> gnight all



He is good at that! 



Metro West said:


> Good morning and Happy April Fools Day!





yankeepenny said:


> *HAPPY APRIL 1ST!*



I totally forgot it was April Fool's Day. Have a happy one everyone! 



GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...Im off to Liverpool once again!! Not sure when I'll be back as Im working full time over summer so not sure when I get time off to visit!
> 
> For anyone who has holidays...esp to Universal...have a fab time!!
> 
> Good luck...have fun...work hard blah blah blah
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx



   I'm gonna miss you. Be safe and try to check in with us every once in a while. Hopefully you will be able to get home soon. 



RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> My ears are still ringing from Penny yelling at me.  I said it was gross.  I left it up to you to Google it.  Not my fault if you DID... it is?
> 
> I ate about half a biscuit for breakfast.  I still can't get much food in.  Yesterday I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and some mashed potatoes.  I weigh 5 pounds less than I did on Friday, which should be a good thing, but since I know that it is just the kind of weight loss that will come right back as soon as I eat... pfffft... who cares.
> 
> It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.
> 
> It's gonna be a looooong day.



Maybe the weight will stay off. Think positive!

Joshua is just too cute!


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> *Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.
> 
> Trying to get back in to some sort of functioning human being today. The girls have the PSSA testing this week (standardized testing). Can you believe they actually had a pep rally for this thing last week
> 
> Way back in the day we were just told about having the STS testing and to bring in 4 sharpened #2 pencils.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Fbean is being a real PITA right now, let me feed him this stinking soup he keeps asking for and I will be back (um - he had breakfast about an hour ago - growth spurt anyone???)*



Are you still having sinus headache problems?  

A pep rally for testing? Yeah I bet that got the kids all pumped up! 

He wants soup? In the morning? Yeah he must be growing.  Sorry he is being a PITA! 



damo said:


> Little kids sure love April Fools Day.
> 
> I remember one year my daughter's Grade 1 teacher wrote on the board that it was her last day.  Of course, it was an April Fools Day joke but my daughter cried all day even after the teacher explained it to her.  Needless to say, the teacher never tried that one again!



How awful. Poor baby, I bet she was devastated.   What was that teacher thinking? 



bubba's mom said:


> By the way....you've got a Daniel on your head....



    You kill me! 



RVGal said:


> Yes, the concept of pulling a prank is a little murky at this age.
> 
> He just told me I have a tomato under my hat and then laughed himself silly because... I'm not even wearing a hat!



Again, he is just too cute!



RVGal said:


> HA!
> 
> Actually, Joshua told Daniel that he had a banana peel on his head and Daniel spent the next 5 minutes with his hand on his head, running to me and saying, "Mommy!  Get nana OFF!"
> 
> Now, that was kinda funny.



   



bubba's mom said:


> Okay....believe it or not, I just finished registering Bubba for FALL soccer   That's right, I said FALL
> 
> Here we go again...what am I getting myself into...._again_??



Will you ever learn? I know you gotta do it because he loves it but man it sure would be nice to have a break! 


Have a fabulous day everyone!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> you post on _another _message board?  You are cheating on us????


I rarely ever go to that site...those people are more screwed up than our friends on the other side of this board.


----------



## ky07

*Good Almost Morning  *


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I rarely ever go to that site...those people are more screwed up than our friends on the other side of this board.


----------



## coastermom

Ok Maybe everything else but this one 

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.... 


Morning all had to stop in and say HI . So I havent had a call to sub in a while and well I am thinking that my Starbucks has to be cut to at least twice a week now instead of like three or more times a week . 

So I see everyone is enoying April Fools day . A older friend of mine has a daughter a little younger then me . Today is her birthday so I told my friend that the joke was still on her .  . It was funny because she has been having some problems with her daughter and well it just fit today . 


Not much to do today got to go to the craft store AGAIN DD has another project to do .  actually two this week .  . 
But there is good news ... She did so good at bowling that she was choosen with 3 others from their team of 9 to go to an individual round of bowling that I am thinking is for trophys . Either way she has really improved from bowling a 90 to bowling a 165 yesterday   . So today they will be in our local paper  . 

Our middle DD is getting annoyed with her best friend and is haveing a hard time this week . I really hate this age . Some girls are just so mean . A big   Is all this is gets me kind of mad  but they will have to work though it. 

DS is still talking about his 300 on the WII . I have to say he is also very excited  about our trip to Six flags this Saturday .   He has been looking forward to it for a long time since OCT.  . He told me at school this morning that there were only 4 days till Saturday . I guess he really wants to go .  

Glad to see the talk of the family cloth has passed .... PLEASE NEVER SHARE THAT WITH US EVER AGAIN . I need to shower after just thinking of it. 

Gotta run and ruin someone else day now . BBL


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Will you ever learn? I know you gotta do it because he loves it but man it sure would be nice to have a break!



Apparently, other than classes/clinics, May thru July is my break.  Soccer practice starts in Aug and games start in Sept    And you can bet that Bubba will WANT to do clinics    He decided last nite he wants his name/number on the breast of his warmup jacket...we were all set to order it, but I thought his number was 30, DH said it was 40....so, we didn't order it   (will do so next Wed).... (note to self: DH *IS *right....some of the time  )



Metro West said:


> I rarely ever go to that site...those people are more screwed up than our friends on the other side of this board.



AHHHH... You have learned well Danielson  



ky07 said:


> *Good Almost Morning  *



Slept in today, huh?  



coastermom said:


> Morning all had to stop in and say HI . So I havent had a call to sub in a while and well I am thinking that my Starbucks has to be cut to at least twice a week now instead of like three or more times a week .
> 
> 
> Not much to do today got to go to the craft store AGAIN
> 
> Our middle DD is getting annoyed with her best friend and is haveing a hard time this week . I really hate this age . Some girls are just so mean . A big   Is all this is gets me kind of mad  but they will have to work though it.
> 
> DS is still talking about his 300 on the WII . I have to say he is also very excited  about our trip to Six flags this Saturday .   He has been looking forward to it for a long time since OCT.  . He told me at school this morning that there were only 4 days till Saturday . I guess he really wants to go .



Nah...my day was ruined a few weeks ago....(when I put all these colors in my book for the day...what was I thinking?   )

What craft store do you shop at??  I'm thinking of buying stock in it    You go there an awful lot....

I don't know how ya do it Mary...living on a phone call??  Not knowing if you're going to work or not   Not able to make plans?  I couldn't do it...you are a braver woman than I!  And because of it...your guilty pleasure is suffering  idea:  Ask for Starbucks gift cards at birthday & holidays) Your son has earned braggin' rights on the WII game   ...Lord knows how long it'll take before he can actually do it in real life    I hope you all have a great day Sat. at 6 Flags...a sure sign of better weather ahead!    Oh, and don't worry about DD and friend...they will work it out...or not...it's the age...everyone has to experience it at least once!


----------



## loribell

Barb - There is also a song along those lines. Isn't it amazing that we survived.  

Lawrence - Is it not morning where you are?

Mary - School projects are a pain. Two in one week is a bit much. Congrats on the bowling accomplishments.

Sorry the middle one is having bff troubles. That is so tough.  

The little guy is very excited, isn't he? Too cute! 

Umm, thanks for bringing *that* up again. J/K

Have a great day!


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Apparently, other than classes/clinics, May thru July is my break.  Soccer practice starts in Aug and games start in Sept    And you can bet that Bubba will WANT to do clinics    He decided last nite he wants his name/number on the breast of his warmup jacket...we were all set to order it, but I thought his number was 30, DH said it was 40....so, we didn't order it   (will do so next Wed).... (note to self: DH *IS *right....some of the time  )



Wow! What a break.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Wow! What a break.



I know...tell me about it   We even have vacation scheduled over my "break" ....that's a plus, right!


----------



## bubba's mom

I forgot to ask you...how's the PT going for Mikey?


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Barb - There is also a song along those lines. Isn't it amazing that we survived.
> 
> Lawrence - Is it not morning where you are?
> 
> Mary - School projects are a pain. Two in one week is a bit much. Congrats on the bowling accomplishments.
> 
> Sorry the middle one is having bff troubles. That is so tough.
> 
> The little guy is very excited, isn't he? Too cute!
> 
> Umm, thanks for bringing *that* up again. J/K
> 
> Have a great day!



*Oh I am lurking around and going crazy from the lack of nicotin   *


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> I know...tell me about it   We even have vacation scheduled over my "break" ....that's a plus, right!



That is a big plus! 



bubba's mom said:


> I forgot to ask you...how's the PT going for Mikey?



It is going very good. He is sore but his arm is much looser. He can go down to the table with it now when stretching. We go back to the doctor on Thursday. I think they will probably at least release him to hit. They may even release him to throw but he said coach told him even if they do he thinks he will still keep him off the field for a while longer. Yeah, now that he knows something really is wrong he is concerned!  Coach is anxious for him to hit again though. 



ky07 said:


> *Oh I am lurking around and going crazy from the lack of nicotin   *



You hang in there.


----------



## ky07

*Forgot to tell you all yesterday that the DW was watching Ellen and seen the two football players riding the hulk on the show and she has never rode it and she began asking me about it and I was telling her since I rode it and she said I think I will ride it when we go down in July  and I said since your willing to ride the hulk will ya ride DD with me for the first time and she said no what do you think I'm crazy   *


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> *Forgot to tell you all yesterday that the DW was watching Ellen and seen the two football players riding the hulk on the show and she has never rode it and she began asking me about it and I was telling her since I rode it and she said I think I will ride it when we go down in July  and I said since your willing to ride the hulk will ya ride DD with me for the first time and she said no what do you think I'm crazy   *



Personally I think the Hulk is worse than DD. Am I the only one?


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Personally I think the Hulk is worse than DD. Am I the only one?



*I don't know I like the fact the Hulk your in a car and you can have your feet planted firmly down on the floor but DD your feet are dangeling  *


----------



## loribell

You haven't ridden DD, right? I really think the Hulk is worse even if my feet are dangling on DD. May just be me though.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> You haven't ridden DD, right? I really think the Hulk is worse even if my feet are dangling on DD. May just be me though.



*Nope not yet Lori but I am going to in July   *


----------



## RVGal

I think the launch on Hulk is worse (or a better thrill, depending on your perspective), than either side of DD.  Of course, I love them all, so I'm not the best one to ask.  Haven't been on either one in over 5 years.  Not since Joshua was a baby.  Won't likely be on another rollercoaster any time soon either.  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Hmmm.  Does MF have April Fools' Day off?
> 
> Morning all!




i think that is HIS april fool joke on us...............

he skipped out today and made us all late for work.....


job well done fletcher............. 



bubba's mom said:


> G'mornin everyone....
> 
> Joke's on us....Fletch took the morning off and let us oversleep
> 
> 
> Oh well...he can get his floggin' later
> 
> Hope everyone is up to having a good day today...... me? I'm dreading it....waaay too busy at work today....
> 
> 
> 
> That's the pic I saw of you....at your meet at MK last Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, since the christening of it, everytime someone mentions "beans", I think of Tracie's 3 and mine (cuz Coach calls him "Bean")
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....i know too....I could sit there and listen to it all day.... fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom came in an' yelled at mac & bonny for yakin' instead of sleepin'




it has been a long day already.  all stressed out and moving like a snail here.
ended up going to bed at 5:45 this morning.  but i did get up at 10 so that's a good thing.

yes, we will flog fletcher....
brab we think alike.  whatever i start to post, i see you posted the same thought.
we are twinkies.....



GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...Im off to Liverpool once again!! Not sure when I'll be back as Im working full time over summer so not sure when I get time off to visit!
> 
> For anyone who has holidays...esp to Universal...have a fab time!!
> 
> Good luck...have fun...work hard blah blah blah
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx




we are keeping this note of yours forever.  we expect you to come back when you can.  steal the neighbors wifi and keep in contact with us.

if you don't, penny has her passport and will come over there and hunt you down.

we saw your pic, we know what you look like.


and,
you will be greatly missed here by all the homies.


ps, stay out of the ditches



damo said:


> It is a good thing that someone is the disciplinarian around here or things would just go amok, amok, amok.  That would never do.



damo, that is a fun word to say like you posted before.


----------



## RVGal

Lori - Brad talked with his dad today.  He doesn't know of anywhere, in any of the tourist spots, that they let you pan in a stream.  He also, as is usual with the locals, never been to any of the gold places around Dahlonega.  He has, however, heard several people tell him that Consolidated Gold Mines is the best spot around.  I looked them up and it seems interesting:  http://www.consolidatedgoldmine.com/

The other place he said that he has heard of is Crisson Gold Mine, but he doesn't really know anything about it.  http://www.crissongoldmine.com/

And everything you could want to know about the area around Dahlonega can be found here:  http://www.dahlonega.org/visitors/visitors.html

I hope that helps!


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> Todd beat me to the wake up punch.  But Good Morninganyway.




where's your tardy note from home.................... 



RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> My ears are still ringing from Penny yelling at me.  I said it was gross.  I left it up to you to Google it.  Not my fault if you DID... it is?
> 
> I ate about half a biscuit for breakfast.  I still can't get much food in.  Yesterday I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and some mashed potatoes.  I weigh 5 pounds less than I did on Friday, which should be a good thing, but since I know that it is just the kind of weight loss that will come right back as soon as I eat... pfffft... who cares.
> 
> It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.
> 
> It's gonna be a looooong day.




g' morning miss skinny..........kind of makes me want to get sick and puke my guts out too.

when my were little, they always would say my shoestrings are untied.
i was barefoot but they learned that from their teacher and had to say it to me.

your kids say the cutest things



tlinus said:


> *Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.
> 
> Trying to get back in to some sort of functioning human being today. The girls have the PSSA testing this week (standardized testing). Can you believe they actually had a pep rally for this thing last week
> 
> Way back in the day we were just told about having the STS testing and to bring in 4 sharpened #2 pencils.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Fbean is being a real PITA right now, let me feed him this stinking soup he keeps asking for and I will be back (um - he had breakfast about an hour ago - growth spurt anyone???)*




feeding him bean soup?
let me tell you with boys.  it doesn't get better.




RVGal said:


> Yes, the concept of pulling a prank is a little murky at this age.
> 
> He just told me I have a tomato under my hat and then laughed himself silly because... I'm not even wearing a hat!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> To Those of You Born
> 1930 - 1979
> 
> 
> TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's!!
> 
> First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant.
> They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can and didn't get tested for diabetes.
> 
> Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-base paints.
> 
> We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps not helmets on our heads.
> 
> As infants & children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, booster seats, seat belts or air bags.
> 
> Riding in the back of a pick up truck on a warm day was always a special treat.
> 
> We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle.
> 
> We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and no one actually died from this.
> 
> We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter and bacon.  We drank Kool-aid made with real white sugar.  And, we weren't overweight.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because we were always outside, playing...that's why!
> We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.
> No one was able to reach us all day.  And, we were O.K.
> 
> We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes.   After running into the bushes a few times,we learned to solve the problem.
> 
> We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVD's, no surround-sound or CD's, no cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet and no chat rooms.
> WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!
> 
> We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from these accidents.
> 
> We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.
> 
> We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, although we were told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes.
> 
> We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them.
> 
> Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment.
> Imagine that!!
> 
> The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of.  They actually sided with the law!
> 
> 
> 
> These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers problem solvers and  inventors ever.
> 
> The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas.
> 
> We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all.
> If YOU are one of them?  CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives for our own good.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it ?




what a hoot!!

surely, this earns you the golden homie award!!




loribell said:


> We are going to do the MK pm emh and try to stay till 2! Now that should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> He did say that he "used" to post on. We stole him away!!! Cause were special! Who wouldn't love us!!!!




i think i used to post on those sites also.
it is exactly like todd said except for the csw board......and another board...



Metro West said:


> I rarely ever go to that site...those people are more screwed up than our friends on the other side of this board.




 



ky07 said:


> *Good Almost Morning  *



hung over, eh.............. 




coastermom said:


> Ok Maybe everything else but this one
> 
> We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever....
> 
> 
> Morning all had to stop in and say HI . So I havent had a call to sub in a while and well I am thinking that my Starbucks has to be cut to at least twice a week now instead of like three or more times a week .
> 
> 
> Our middle DD is getting annoyed with her best friend and is haveing a hard time this week . I really hate this age . Some girls are just so mean . A big   Is all this is gets me kind of mad  but they will have to work though it.
> 
> DS is still talking about his 300 on the WII . I have to say he is also very excited  about our trip to Six flags this Saturday .   He has been looking forward to it for a long time since OCT.  . He told me at school this morning that there were only 4 days till Saturday . I guess he really wants to go .
> 
> Glad to see the talk of the family cloth has passed .... PLEASE NEVER SHARE THAT WITH US EVER AGAIN . I need to shower after just thinking of it.
> 
> Gotta run and ruin someone else day now . BBL




it is very hard to be a kid today.
the "she said, he said" stuff can drive a parent nuts.
and then they make up a week later and when you remind them, you get the deer in the headlights stare at you.

six flags is fun.  ours opened march 17th.  snow and all......

usually jobs are slower right after spring break mary.  your calls will start coming in next week.  teachers want to use up their "sick" days before the end of the year.  you will probably work every day in may....

for me, when they call, i tell them i'm still on vacation and hula dance time.




bubba's mom said:


> Apparently, other than classes/clinics, May thru July is my break.  Soccer practice starts in Aug and games start in Sept    And you can bet that Bubba will WANT to do clinics    He decided last nite he wants his name/number on the breast of his warmup jacket...we were all set to order it, but I thought his number was 30, DH said it was 40....so, we didn't order it   (will do so next Wed).... (note to self: DH *IS *right....some of the time  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]




as long as you get your UO breaks, all will be fine in the house of bubba  


ok, so mr bubba's son got one thing right in the past year.
let him gloat
it will make him feel like a real man......... jk guys.....i'm just a big kidder...



ky07 said:


> *Oh I am lurking around and going crazy from the lack of nicotin   *




take up drinking jack, you will feel better and not miss the smokes then.



loribell said:


> Personally I think the Hulk is worse than DD. Am I the only one?




i adore dueling dragons!
i can do repeats on that ride and not get tired of it.

i really like the hulk too but prefer to do it early morning when the mist is out over the water.

on the hulk at picture taking spot, it is kind of like getting a face lift when that force hits you.


and i totally love dr doom which is one ride most people hate.


----------



## macraven

deleting due to my stupidity.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> what a hoot!!
> 
> surely, this earns you the golden homie award!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i used to post on those sites also.
> it is exactly like todd said except for the csw board......and another board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hung over, eh..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very hard to be a kid today.
> the "she said, he said" stuff can drive a parent nuts.
> and then they make up a week later and when you remind them, you get the deer in the headlights stare at you.
> 
> six flags is fun.  ours opened march 17th.  snow and all......
> 
> usually jobs are slower right after spring break mary.  your calls will start coming in next week.  teachers want to use up their "sick" days before the end of the year.  you will probably work every day in may....
> 
> for me, when they call, i tell them i'm still on vacation and hula dance time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you get your UO breaks, all will be fine in the house of bubba
> 
> 
> ok, so mr bubba's son got one thing right in the past year.
> let him gloat
> it will make him feel like a real man......... jk guys.....i'm just a big kidder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take up drinking jack, you will feel better and not miss the smokes then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i adore dueling dragons!
> i can do repeats on that ride and not get tired of it.
> 
> i really like the hulk too but prefer to do it early morning when the mist is out over the water.
> 
> on the hulk at picture taking spot, it is kind of like getting a face lift when that force hits you.
> 
> 
> and i totally love dr doom which is one ride most people hate.



*Nope not hung over and I only take up drinking until on vacations    A few rum runners then I'm ok  *


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i just read this from a friend.
> i am omitting all names.
> 
> now i have to figure out if this means HHN will not be on the weekends this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a press release from Universal detailing HHN 2008 dates and
> prices, they should be up on the Studios site soon:
> 
> Cast Preview: September 29th
> 
> Opening Night: September 30th
> 
> Normal Operation Dates:
> October 1 and 2, 6-9, 13-16, 20-22, 27-29 and November 3 and 4
> 
> "We've responded to guest reaction about crowds and set this year's
> Halloween Horror Nights dates to allow guests a less crowded and
> scarier experience. Due to the reduced number of guests, we will be
> raising admission prices to $100 per evening and limiting the number
> of admissions sold in order to further enhance the Halloween Horror
> Nights experience this year."
> 
> "We're planning the best event ever, culminating in a special,
> one-of-a-kind closing ceremony on Election Day, November 4th which you
> will not want to miss. The election is such a scary proposition this
> year according to our guest surveys. We will be featuring special
> events such as Bill and Ted's Election Edition starring John McCain,
> Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama and Ralph Nader."



Mac, is that dated today?


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Lori - Brad talked with his dad today.  He doesn't know of anywhere, in any of the tourist spots, that they let you pan in a stream.  He also, as is usual with the locals, never been to any of the gold places around Dahlonega.  He has, however, heard several people tell him that Consolidated Gold Mines is the best spot around.  I looked them up and it seems interesting:  http://www.consolidatedgoldmine.com/
> 
> The other place he said that he has heard of is Crisson Gold Mine, but he doesn't really know anything about it.  http://www.crissongoldmine.com/
> 
> And everything you could want to know about the area around Dahlonega can be found here:  http://www.dahlonega.org/visitors/visitors.html
> 
> I hope that helps!



Thanks so much Tricia and please tell the family I said thanks too. I will check them out and decide what to do. 



macraven said:


> i think i used to post on those sites also.
> it is exactly like todd said except for the csw board......and another board...



I was at the point that I spent very little time on any boards...until you made our home here!  




> i adore dueling dragons!
> i can do repeats on that ride and not get tired of it.
> 
> i really like the hulk too but prefer to do it early morning when the mist is out over the water.
> 
> on the hulk at picture taking spot, it is kind of like getting a face lift when that force hits you.
> 
> 
> and i totally love dr doom which is one ride most people hate.



I agree totally, if that cue just wasn't so long! Hulk is best in the early morning hours. I think my favorite ride is Popeyes though. I know, strange!


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> Mac, is that dated today?



UGH!!!!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i just read this from a friend.
> i am omitting all names.
> 
> now i have to figure out if this means HHN will not be on the weekends this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a press release from Universal detailing HHN 2008 dates and
> prices, they should be up on the Studios site soon:
> 
> Cast Preview: September 29th
> 
> Opening Night: September 30th
> 
> Normal Operation Dates:
> October 1 and 2, 6-9, 13-16, 20-22, 27-29 and November 3 and 4
> 
> "We've responded to guest reaction about crowds and set this year's
> Halloween Horror Nights dates to allow guests a less crowded and
> scarier experience. Due to the reduced number of guests, we will be
> raising admission prices to $100 per evening and limiting the number
> of admissions sold in order to further enhance the Halloween Horror
> Nights experience this year."
> 
> "We're planning the best event ever, culminating in a special,
> one-of-a-kind closing ceremony on Election Day, November 4th which you
> will not want to miss. The election is such a scary proposition this
> year according to our guest surveys. We will be featuring special
> events such as Bill and Ted's Election Edition starring John McCain,
> Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama and Ralph Nader."


----------



## loribell

I feel so stuuuuuuuuuupid!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Mac, is that dated today?




lori, last year the tickets were less.  the ap gave a discount.
the express pass was expensive and i wonder if they will have that this year since they are limiting admission.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Morning all (well at least it's still morning here  ) ... hope everyone is having a great day so far ...

Mac - read your post on HHN ... me thinks that is an April Fool's joke    US makes too much money with HHN on the weekends to cut them out totally ....


_Bonny_


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Morning all (well at least it's still morning here  ) ... hope everyone is having a great day so far ...
> 
> Mac - read your post on HHN ... me thinks that is an April Fool's joke    US makes too much money with HHN on the weekends to cut them out totally ....
> 
> 
> _Bonny_




well, if it is, i really fell for it.

i haven't been zinged for sometime.

i hope it is an april fools joke.


thanks for pointing that out bonny.
you saved the family cloth..............


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> you saved the family cloth..............



Hey I thought we were trying to forget about the family cloth. If we keep talking about the cloth how can we forget about the family cloth? By the way, my family DOES NOT use a cloth! 












Now where did I put that cloth?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hi everyone!* 

*It's taken me forever, but I finally found some pics of Mac.    I'm so excited to finally know what she looks like.     I happened upon some other pics too.    If I can get my DH to scan them, (I don't know how) I'll try to post some of us.     Knowing what so many of you look like, makes our friends in a box seem more real.  

Now, I'll go back to read where I stopped yesterday.     Catch you in a little while. *


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hi everyone!*
> 
> *It's taken me forever, but I finally found some pics of Mac.    I'm so excited to finally know what she looks like.     I happened upon some other pics too.    If I can get my DH to scan them, (I don't know how) I'll try to post some of us.     Knowing what so many of you look like, makes our friends in a box seem more real.
> 
> Now, I'll go back to read where I stopped yesterday.     Catch you in a little while. *





it wasn't pictures of me at the strip joint was it............ 


i had planned to include a me picture with my hawaii ones for you all.
on flickr, i can only load so many pictures a month.
rats.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey I thought we were trying to forget about the family cloth. If we keep talking about the cloth how can we forget about the family cloth? By the way, my family DOES NOT use a cloth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I put that cloth?


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Hey I thought we were trying to forget about the family cloth. If we keep talking about the cloth how can we forget about the family cloth? By the way, my family DOES NOT use a cloth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I put that cloth?



  

Can you imagine laundry day?  Nope.  I don't want to either.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Hey I thought we were trying to forget about the family cloth. If we keep talking about the cloth how can we forget about the family cloth? By the way, my family DOES NOT use a cloth!
> 
> *For the love of everything holy TP         TP TP  *


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Can you imagine laundry day?  Nope.  I don't want to either.


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Morning.
> 
> My ears are still ringing from Penny yelling at me. I said it was gross. I left it up to you to Google it. Not my fault if you DID... it is?
> 
> I ate about half a biscuit for breakfast. I still can't get much food in. Yesterday I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and some mashed potatoes. I weigh 5 pounds less than I did on Friday, which should be a good thing, but since I know that it is just the kind of weight loss that will come right back as soon as I eat... pfffft... who cares.
> 
> It is April Fools Day. Joshua has already informed me that I have a frog on my head, a banana peel on my head, and a pancake on my head.
> 
> It's gonna be a looooong day.


 
& some day you'll look back upon it fondly















*not!!! APRIL FOOLS *


tlinus said:


> *Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.*
> 
> *Trying to get back in to some sort of functioning human being today. The girls have the PSSA testing this week (standardized testing). Can you believe they actually had a pep rally for this thing last week   *
> 
> *Way back in the day we were just told about having the STS testing and to bring in 4 sharpened #2 pencils.*
> 
> *Whatever.*
> 
> *Fbean is being a real PITA right now, let me feed him this stinking soup he keeps asking for and I will be back (um - he had breakfast about an hour ago - growth spurt anyone???)*


 
must be PSSA week in good old PA ; my kid's more worried about the caddy classes this week...he has his priorities in order 



Metro West said:


> I rarely ever go to that site...those people are more screwed up than our friends on the other side of this board.


 
hey, i resemble that remark...took years of careful prep to be as looney as I am ps, the blonde in me required that I read the HHN announcement twice for clarification 



macraven said:


> deleting due to my stupidity.


 
the best posts of mice & men are those that we delete (as in i better not tempt the DIS police )

lori - your good luck is rubbing off on me...our AKV waitlist came through already   ; now all i've got to do is decide whether to do the whole 5 days there or split it up with WLV for easy MNSSHP access...i luv that sort of delemia.

hi ho, hi ho off to the country club i go ; going to be a long week - hope it stays warm so i don't freeze in the car.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey, i resemble that remark...took years of careful prep to be as looney as I am ps, the blonde in me required that I read the HHN announcement twice for clarification




      


and i was stupid enough to post it...........
while you all were laughing 





where is the family cloth now?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> and i was stupid enough to post it...........
> while you all were laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the family cloth now?


 
i specifically avoided the family cloth thread...

just didn't want to *go there* ...
know i wouldn't be able to *contain myself *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> well, if it is, i really fell for it.
> i haven't been zinged for sometime.
> i hope it is an april fools joke.
> 
> 
> thanks for pointing that out bonny.
> you saved the family cloth..............



...  

... and please no talk of the family cloth .... that's just gross!!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ...
> 
> ... and please no talk of the family cloth .... that's just gross!!!



i agree.
let's just flush that one out of our system forever now.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

KStarfish82 said:


> Check out my ticker!!!  I'm in the teens!
> 
> Oh I hope there aren't too many changes to Disney....every time they improve, the ruin a ride



*Rub it in, why don't ya.*  



*j/k   for you & Patty!*





bubba's mom said:


> We don't pool hop either (time consuming)....altho, like Janet, we HAD to poolhop to HRH last year due to 'protein spill' in the RPR pool



*Sounds like they need to have a few restrictions for the pools.    That is just way beyond gross.*  





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac is kewl!!



*I agree!   She's a special person.    We're lucky to have her in our box.*  





Metro West said:


> Good morning and Happy April Fools Day!



*Dude, didn't you know it was 5:07am.     Go back to bed!!!*




keishashadow said:


> i like the smell of chlorine , anal about not getting my hair in it though...*ever have your's go green* , not a pretty sight...once is all it takes to make sure to take precautions



 *I had that happen in New Orleans once.     No problem, this was NO & my new do fit right in.      When we left there, & moved on to Texas, it became a bit of an embarrassment.*  




GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...Im off to Liverpool once again!! Not sure when I'll be back as Im working full time over summer so not sure when I get time off to visit!
> 
> For anyone who has holidays...esp to Universal...have a fab time!!
> 
> Good luck...have fun...work hard blah blah blah
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx



*Bye Gemma     I hope you have a great summer.* 





tlinus said:


> *Yes - I am around - the couch did not swallow me up.*



*Glad your still kicking.     Hope you're all better soon. *





damo said:


> Little kids sure love April Fools Day.
> 
> I remember one year my daughter's Grade 1 teacher wrote on the board that it was her last day.  Of course, it was an April Fools Day joke but my daughter cried all day even after the teacher explained it to her.  Needless to say, the teacher never tried that one again!





bubba's mom said:


> AWWW...that's a shame!   I think 1st grade IS a little young for a joke like that..... maybe more effective on middleschoolers



*I agree 1st grade is a little too young for that.     Your poor baby.      The teacher wouldn't dare try that in middle school.    They through a party & kick her out early. * 





RVGal said:


> Yes, the concept of pulling a prank is a little murky at this age.
> 
> *He just told me I have a tomato under my hat and then laughed himself silly because... I'm not even wearing a hat!*



*For some reason, that cracked me up.     Tell Joshua, "thanks for the great laugh".   I needed that! *





bubba's mom said:


> Someone wake Lawrence and Tammy....*them's oversleeping *



*What gave you that idea?       I never get up that early. *


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I agree 1st grade is a little too young for that.     Your poor baby.  The teacher wouldn't dare try that in middle school.    They through a party & kick her out early. *


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by...
Happy April Fools Day!!

Question- I'm so stupid, what is the family cloth?? I guess I haven't been able to catch-up and figure what that means  
Is that some kind of sweat rag that TV preachers use when they get over- zealous onTV?? I have no clue  

Unfortunatley I gotta run. Taking Matthew to band practice after school now.
Not sure if I'll be back later, as I'll be helping the kids with their homework,  eat dinner, watch AI(I'm upset Chikesie got voted off , I really liked him, he was sexy!). Also will watch Hell's bleeping Kitchen too tonight.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!



Big news..........


















I'll tell you this evening....

April Fool's!


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Big news..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this evening....
> 
> April Fool's!


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Dude, didn't you know it was 5:07am.     Go back to bed!!!*


I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



 Todd, that's WAAAYYYY to early for me ... I am not a morning person nor will I ever become one


----------



## yankeepenny

bubba's mom said:


> To Those of You Born
> 1930 - 1979
> 
> 
> TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's!!



Remember this ?
If it was a nice day out, you WALKED to school. You knew better than to dawdle or be late. 

If elderly spoke to you, you spoke very nicely back. 

Ma'am and Sir were not options, they were how you addressed  folks. 

YOU did not decide if you were watching tv, or eating a certain food, your parents did. 

Remember when you were not rewarded for good grades/behavior, it was expected of  you? 

Remember the family dinner hour. You had to be in bed dying to be excused.

Sunday was family day . You did not venture out in the hood, you did family stuff. 


Remember going to the store /riding you bike and getting sugar if your mom was out and being trusted with the money and responsibility?

And here is a biggie- everything was basically homemade for food.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*This took forever, but here's a few pics from cruises & my niece's wedding.    I thought I'd post them, because of the different hairstyles.    Maybe, they'll give Katie some inspiration.*  


Cruise pics:











This is hideous, but it's a different hairstyle:






My family at my niece's southern bell wedding:


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


>


  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Todd, that's WAAAYYYY to early for me ... I am not a morning person nor will I ever become one


I know but I like getting off work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm...there's no traffic to speak of and down here that's very important.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I almost forgot to share my story about my DS's sweet girlfriend.     They called me from the clinic saying Kenny was sick, & I needed to come & get him.     He had a stomach bug all weekend, but he can only miss so much school.    It's better for them to send him home, than him not go at all.     Anyway, yesterday afternoon the door bell rang.    When I answered the door, it was Kenny's gf.    She had ridden her bike here w/ chicken soup in tow to see how he was doing & take care of him.  

I usually don't get into the gf thing with Kenny, because it never lasts very long.    This one may last a while though, & I hope she does.     She has such a horrible home life.   I like her being here, so I can take care of her.     Her mom's an alcoholic, & she's not good to here at all.    She is a nice person, when she's not drinking.   Unfortunately, that's not often. * 


*Lori, I wouldn't blame you for doing the gold mining thing in GA, instead of driving all the way to NC.    That's a big difference in driving time.   If you do ever decide to visit NC, you may want to plan to spend a few days there.     Don't miss the Biltmore House!    There's also a lot of outdoorsy things to do.    It really is a beautiful state to visit. *




bubba's mom said:


> To Those of You Born
> 1930 - 1979
> 
> 
> TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930's, 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's!!
> 
> First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant.
> They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can and didn't get tested for diabetes.
> 
> Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-base paints.
> 
> We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps not helmets on our heads.
> 
> As infants & children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, booster seats, seat belts or air bags.
> 
> Riding in the back of a pick up truck on a warm day was always a special treat.
> 
> We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle.
> 
> We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and no one actually died from this.
> 
> We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter and bacon.  We drank Kool-aid made with real white sugar.  And, we weren't overweight.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because we were always outside, playing...that's why!
> We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.
> No one was able to reach us all day.  And, we were O.K.
> 
> We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes.   After running into the bushes a few times,we learned to solve the problem.
> 
> We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVD's, no surround-sound or CD's, no cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet and no chat rooms.
> WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!
> 
> We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from these accidents.
> 
> We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.
> 
> We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, although we were told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes.
> 
> We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them.
> 
> Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment.
> Imagine that!!
> 
> The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of.  They actually sided with the law!
> 
> 
> 
> These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers problem solvers and  inventors ever.
> 
> The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas.
> 
> We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all.
> If YOU are one of them?  CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives for our own good.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it ?



*They forgot the most important comparison to kids raised later.     We were spanked, when we misbehaved, & we didn't do the same thing twice.     I'm embarrassed to admit, I haven't done as good of a job raising my DS as my parents did with me.    He probably could have benefited from a few spankings.     Time out just doesn't have the same effect. * 




loribell said:


> We are going to do the MK pm emh and try to stay till 2! Now that should be fun.



*That does sound like fun.      I bet there won't be many who stay that late.     You'll be able to take a nice stroll down Main Street w/o fearing one of you are going to be run over any 2nd.*  





coastermom said:


> Ok Maybe everything else but this one
> 
> We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever....



*Yeah, I never did that either.*  





bubba's mom said:


> Apparently, other than classes/clinics, May thru July is my break.  Soccer practice starts in Aug and games start in Sept    And you can bet that Bubba will WANT to do clinics    He decided last nite he wants his name/number on the breast of his warmup jacket...we were all set to order it, but I thought his number was 30, DH said it was 40....so, we didn't order it   (will do so next Wed).... (note to self: DH *IS *right....some of the time  )



*And what are you going to do with that time off.............VACATION * 





loribell said:


> It is going very good. He is sore but his arm is much looser. He can go down to the table with it now when stretching. We go back to the doctor on Thursday. I think they will probably at least release him to hit. They may even release him to throw but he said coach told him even if they do he thinks he will still keep him off the field for a while longer. Yeah, now that he knows something really is wrong he is concerned!  Coach is anxious for him to hit again though.



*Wow, he's improving quickly.   That's awesome!     It's good the coach is letting him rest his arm a while longer.    He wouldn't want to injure it again & have a big setback.*


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Forgot to tell you all yesterday that the DW was watching Ellen and seen the two football players riding the hulk on the show and she has never rode it and she began asking me about it and I was telling her since I rode it and she said I think I will ride it when we go down in July  and I said since your willing to ride the hulk will ya ride DD with me for the first time and she said no what do you think I'm crazy   *



*I've never ridden either coaster or Dr. Doom.    I keep saying I'm going to, then never get around to it.     Let me know what your DW thinks.    I have a feeling my DS isn't going to let me forget it next visit. *




macraven said:


> it has been a long day already.  all stressed out and moving like a snail here.
> ended up going to bed at 5:45 this morning.  but i did get up at 10 so that's a good thing.



*How do you survive on such little sleep?   I'd never make it.    Then again, you don't need as much beauty sleep as I do.*  




macraven said:


> well, if it is, i really fell for it.
> 
> i haven't been zinged for sometime.
> 
> i hope it is an april fools joke.
> 
> 
> thanks for pointing that out bonny.
> you saved the family cloth..............



*That was a cruel joke.    We all know HHN is your baby.   People aren't supposed to mess with our babies.  

Speaking of April Fool's jokes, my DH's boss called him today & told him he was suspended for 3 weeks for a mistake he supposedly made.     We both almost fainted.     That wasn't funny.*  





macraven said:


> it wasn't pictures of me at the strip joint was it............



*Have you been being naughty again? * 





keishashadow said:


> must be PSSA week in good old PA ; my kid's more worried about the caddy classes this week...he has his priorities in order



*Gotta go with the money.*  





roseprincess said:


> *Question- I'm so stupid, what is the family cloth??* I guess I haven't been able to catch-up and figure what that means
> Is that some kind of sweat rag that TV preachers use when they get over- zealous onTV?? I have no clue



*I know you didn't just ask that.*  




Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Todd, that's WAAAYYYY to early for me ... I am not a morning person nor will I ever become one



*We're kindred spirits!*


----------



## KStarfish82

tarheelmjfan said:


> *This took forever, but here's a few pics from cruises & my niece's wedding.    I thought I'd post them, because of the different hairstyles.    Maybe, they'll give Katie some inspiration.*
> 
> 
> Cruise pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hideous, but it's a different hairstyle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family at my niece's southern bell wedding:



You have beautiful hair!


----------



## coastermom

Barb. Buy that stock in ACMOORE I am there at least once a week sometimes twice. I always have a project to do or a craft i am working on . 
I am not crazy just like my job but not enough to do it full time   . i just don't see myself having the energy to do it more then three days a week . They did call tonight already for Wed. so i am off to  Work in the morning . Now what to do with out posting on the DIS till tomm. night .  ... . 

Mac. I have seen our 6 flags open in snow too . We are going to get our passes processed and if it is nice we will hang around for a while if not we are out of there.  . 
The thing with my DD and her friend is just annoying because i see how the kids mother is and though she is a dear friend I just want to slap some parenting skills into her. It is just a big  . 

Ok so if I don't make it back tonight I want to let you all know that I WILL NEVER have a FAMILY CLOTH and if I ever seen a family with one doing the  I would have to just run away to  puke and that is that .Hope to be back later to  somemore but work is in the morning and I have to find something to wear and then get the kiddies lunches ready and then maybe get on the DIS again . 

If not NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## damo

We've got some real hot mamas around here!!!


----------



## RVGal

I know I've fallen behind on all my ketchup.  I don't seem to have much energy.  I still can't get much food in, and what I do put in sets my stomach churning.  I took an iron pill tonight.  My first since Friday.  I'm supposed to take 2 a day (remember the anemia thing), but I'm supposed to take them WITH FOOD.  I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and took a pill.  I hope it doesn't make things worse, but I'm worried that the weak and no energy thing is linked to low iron as much as the stomach stuff.  Sigh.


----------



## Metro West

Is anyone watching High School Reunion on TVLand? I find this show amazingly stupid but very addictive. I keep thinking if I would want to see people from high school...20 years later and spend 10 days in Hawaii with them. My answer is:































Hell no!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Is anyone watching High School Reunion on TVLand? I find this show amazingly stupid but very addictive. I keep thinking if I would want to see people from high school...20 years later and spend 10 days in Hawaii with them. My answer is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Is anyone watching High School Reunion on TVLand? I find this show amazingly stupid but very addictive. I keep thinking if I would want to see people from high school...20 years later and spend 10 days in Hawaii with them. My answer is:
> 
> Hell no!



I was up really late one night and saw a couple of repeated episodes  .  As much as I think these shows are just downright stupid, they're definitely addicting.  Too bad nobody else in the house likes them    Anyway, they're always good for a laugh  

So, Metro, what happened on the show???


----------



## Metro West

Evening Katie and Lawrence. 

I guess I'm going to call it an early night. Nothing is on tv so I'm going to read a bit and then lights out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night and a great Wednesday!







dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> So, Metro, what happened on the show???


Oh same old same old...Lana and her drama...Steve and his pitiful self...every guy wanting to get rid of Steve...everyone hooking up left and right...boring.


----------



## KStarfish82

Metro West said:


> Evening Katie and Lawrence.
> 
> I guess I'm going to call it an early night. Nothing is on tv so I'm going to read a bit and then lights out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night and a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh same old same old...Lana and her drama...Steve and his pitiful self...every guy wanting to get rid of Steve...everyone hooking up left and right...boring.



Night Todd!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Evening Katie and Lawrence.
> 
> I guess I'm going to call it an early night. Nothing is on tv so I'm going to read a bit and then lights out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night and a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh same old same old...Lana and her drama...Steve and his pitiful self...every guy wanting to get rid of Steve...everyone hooking up left and right...boring.



When are the fists going to fly???    And some people think, oh poor Lana!!  Hey, she went out and found another man, so now her ex did too.  Did it not turn your stomach when they showed her ex and the blond (I forget her name) in the hot tub all up on each other???


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> it wasn't pictures of me at the strip joint was it............
> 
> 
> i had planned to include a me picture with my hawaii ones for you all.
> on flickr, i can only load so many pictures a month.
> rats.



 

Can't wait to see the Hawaii pics! 



RVGal said:


> Can you imagine laundry day?  Nope.  I don't want to either.



Ewwwwwwwwwwww!



keishashadow said:


> must be PSSA week in good old PA ; my kid's more worried about the caddy classes this week...he has his priorities in order



Smart kid! Already got those priorities in order!  



> lori - your good luck is rubbing off on me...our AKV waitlist came through already   ; now all i've got to do is decide whether to do the whole 5 days there or split it up with WLV for easy MNSSHP access...i luv that sort of delemia.



   Good luck with your decision.  Those are the best decision to have to make! 



> hi ho, hi ho off to the country club i go ; going to be a long week - hope it stays warm so i don't freeze in the car.



 



macraven said:


> and i was stupid enough to post it...........
> while you all were laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the family cloth now?


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> i specifically avoided the family cloth thread...
> 
> just didn't want to *go there* ...
> know i wouldn't be able to *contain myself *



   



macraven said:


> i agree.
> let's just flush that one out of our system forever now.



   Penny is going to kill us! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Big news..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this evening....
> 
> April Fool's!



Mac you get to plan that baby shower now!!!!!!!!!!!




Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



   



yankeepenny said:


> Remember this ?
> If it was a nice day out, you WALKED to school. You knew better than to dawdle or be late.
> 
> If elderly spoke to you, you spoke very nicely back.
> 
> Ma'am and Sir were not options, they were how you addressed  folks.
> 
> YOU did not decide if you were watching tv, or eating a certain food, your parents did.
> 
> Remember when you were not rewarded for good grades/behavior, it was expected of  you?
> 
> Remember the family dinner hour. You had to be in bed dying to be excused.
> 
> Sunday was family day . You did not venture out in the hood, you did family stuff.
> 
> 
> Remember going to the store /riding you bike and getting sugar if your mom was out and being trusted with the money and responsibility?
> 
> And here is a biggie- everything was basically homemade for food.



Oh so true!



tarheelmjfan said:


> *This took forever, but here's a few pics from cruises & my niece's wedding.    I thought I'd post them, because of the different hairstyles.    Maybe, they'll give Katie some inspiration.*



You have a beautiful family!



Metro West said:


> I know but I like getting off work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm...there's no traffic to speak of and down here that's very important.



True. You are smart! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I almost forgot to share my story about my DS's sweet girlfriend.     They called me from the clinic saying Kenny was sick, & I needed to come & get him.     He had a stomach bug all weekend, but he can only miss so much school.    It's better for them to send him home, than him not go at all.     Anyway, yesterday afternoon the door bell rang.    When I answered the door, it was Kenny's gf.    She had ridden her bike here w/ chicken soup in tow to see how he was doing & take care of him.  *


*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! How sweet! 




			I usually don't get into the gf thing with Kenny, because it never lasts very long.    This one may last a while though, & I hope she does.     She has such a horrible home life.   I like her being here, so I can take care of her.     Her mom's an alcoholic, & she's not good to here at all.    She is a nice person, when she's not drinking.   Unfortunately, that's not often.
		
Click to expand...

*


>



Poor thing. She is lucky to have you in her life.  




> *Lori, I wouldn't blame you for doing the gold mining thing in GA, instead of driving all the way to NC.    That's a big difference in driving time.   If you do ever decide to visit NC, you may want to plan to spend a few days there.     Don't miss the Biltmore House!    There's also a lot of outdoorsy things to do.    It really is a beautiful state to visit. *



I still haven't decided. We may do a day or two in NC then a day or two in GA. I'm always making changes to my plans. When I figure it out I will let you know. Of course being in Ga means I get to meet Tricia! 




> *They forgot the most important comparison to kids raised later.     We were spanked, when we misbehaved, & we didn't do the same thing twice.     I'm embarrassed to admit, I haven't done as good of a job raising my DS as my parents did with me.    He probably could have benefited from a few spankings.     Time out just doesn't have the same effect. *



True. I did spank mine when they needed it. Didn't have to happen to often. I bet you've done a great job with Kenny.




> *That does sound like fun.      I bet there won't be many who stay that late.     You'll be able to take a nice stroll down Main Street w/o fearing one of you are going to be run over any 2nd.*



We are going to try it. I think it will be fun, especially since we aren't morning people. It has always been very hard for us to get up and get to the parks for opening. We've always done it but it hasn't been relaxing. 





> *Wow, he's improving quickly.   That's awesome!     It's good the coach is letting him rest his arm a while longer.    He wouldn't want to injure it again & have a big setback.*



I think he had really just babied it so much he caused a lot of the problem. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> sad2:
> 
> Speaking of April Fool's jokes, my DH's boss called him today & told him he was suspended for 3 weeks for a mistake he supposedly made.     We both almost fainted.     That wasn't funny.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



That is just wrong!


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> I am not crazy just like my job but not enough to do it full time   . i just don't see myself having the energy to do it more then three days a week . They did call tonight already for Wed. so i am off to  Work in the morning . Now what to do with out posting on the DIS till tomm. night .  ... .



Glad you got called in for tomorrow. I guess! 





RVGal said:


> I know I've fallen behind on all my ketchup.  I don't seem to have much energy.  I still can't get much food in, and what I do put in sets my stomach churning.  I took an iron pill tonight.  My first since Friday.  I'm supposed to take 2 a day (remember the anemia thing), but I'm supposed to take them WITH FOOD.  I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and took a pill.  I hope it doesn't make things worse, but I'm worried that the weak and no energy thing is linked to low iron as much as the stomach stuff.  Sigh.



Don't worry about catching up. We know what you have been going through. I hope your tummy is better tomorrow.  



Metro West said:


> Is anyone watching High School Reunion on TVLand? I find this show amazingly stupid but very addictive. I keep thinking if I would want to see people from high school...20 years later and spend 10 days in Hawaii with them. My answer is:
> 
> 
> Hell no!



See I told you you were smart! No way I would do that.


Nite Todd!


----------



## KStarfish82

loribell said:


> Mac you get to plan that baby shower now!!!!!!!!!!!



   

God no!!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Todd*


----------



## KStarfish82

Ok so the big news.......



I'm buying a house!!!

I put in a bid and it was accepted!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...  


tarheelmjfan said:


> Cruise pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hideous, but it's a different hairstyle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family at my niece's southern bell wedding:



Beautiful pics!!



Metro West said:


> I know but I like getting off work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm...there's no traffic to speak of and down here that's very important.


 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *We're kindred spirits! *


*
 



Metro West said:



Is anyone watching High School Reunion on TVLand? I find this show amazingly stupid but very addictive. I keep thinking if I would want to see people from high school...20 years later and spend 10 days in Hawaii with them. My answer is:

Hell no!  

Click to expand...

 I would definitely agree with that statement!!



Metro West said:



I guess I'm going to call it an early night. Nothing is on tv so I'm going to read a bit and then lights out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night and a great Wednesday!




Click to expand...


Nite Todd ... *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!




   Congratulations!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

And I got a tag!


----------



## ky07

*Yeah tag fairy *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> And I got a tag!


----------



## damo

KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!



Wow!!!  congratulations!!!


We need pictures!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and Sweet Dreams  *


----------



## RAPstar

I got my hair cut today! If I knew how to put pics in here I'd show you.


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *This took forever, but here's a few pics from cruises & my niece's wedding.    I thought I'd post them, because of the different hairstyles.    Maybe, they'll give Katie some inspiration.*
> 
> 
> Cruise pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hideous, but it's a different hairstyle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family at my niece's southern bell wedding:





you all are so beautiful.
a very handsome family you have.

at first, i thought you were a kid in the pic, then realize it was you..... 

you're cute, thin and fantastic looking hair.


and something else but i won't mention it here.




damo said:


> We've got some real hot mamas around here!!!




we sure do don't we damo.
and you are one of them also




RVGal said:


> I know I've fallen behind on all my ketchup.  I don't seem to have much energy.  I still can't get much food in, and what I do put in sets my stomach churning.  I took an iron pill tonight.  My first since Friday.  I'm supposed to take 2 a day (remember the anemia thing), but I'm supposed to take them WITH FOOD.  I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and took a pill.  I hope it doesn't make things worse, but I'm worried that the weak and no energy thing is linked to low iron as much as the stomach stuff.  Sigh.



if the pills don't work enough, you can take the weekly injections of B12.

i did that for a long time but when my insurance stopped the coverage, i went back on the daily pills.

if you feel sluggish and over tired all the time, the meds do help.

the injections worked best for me.

hang in there, it will build up in your system and you will have relief soon.

do you have the intrinsic factor problem?



loribell said:


> Penny is going to kill us!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac you get to plan that baby shower now!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided. We may do a day or two in NC then a day or two in GA. I'm always making changes to my plans. When I figure it out I will let you know. Of course being in Ga means I get to meet Tricia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I did spank mine when they needed it. Didn't have to happen to often. I bet you've done a great job with Kenny.



oh, i do love planning the baby showers!!






KStarfish82 said:


> God no!!!!!  No one was supposed to know until I made the announcement !!!!!




congrats Kfish........little guppies soon to be, eh.........


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!



will it have a big fish tank?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> And I got a tag!





you got two of them.....

congrats, you wear them well!





RAPstar said:


> I got my hair cut today! If I knew how to put pics in here I'd show you.




i'm still trying to figure it out myself.
brab can tell you how to do it.


----------



## KStarfish82

Mac!!!

STOP SPREADING RUMORS!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> And I got a tag!



what's a tag?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Mac!!!
> 
> STOP SPREADING RUMORS!!!!!



it wasn't me.
it was sissy on my computer doing that.

 



well, you do like to swim don't you?  it just happened to come out of her fingers, bad sissy.  you swim, coach, shave heads, have a wave tag ........just thought guppies went along with that.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> it wasn't me.
> it was sissy on my computer doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, you do like to swim don't you?  it just happened to come out of her fingers, bad sissy.  you swim, coach, shave heads, have a wave tag ........just thought guppies went along with that.



Yes, but no guppies!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!






came back to add, i guess this means you don't have to take the top bunk anymore.

congrats


----------



## KStarfish82

Yankees won their home opener!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

i got fired today


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today



want me to go all Imhotep on them? After I find flesh eating scarabs that is.


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today



   I'm so sorry Barb


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today


----------



## bubba's mom

And for my 11,000th post.....




























APRIL FOOLS......  











 gotcha  

it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> God no!!!!!



 



KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!



Now you know not to leave us waiting for your big announcements anymore!  (Hope I didn't upset ya!)



KStarfish82 said:


> And I got a tag!



   



macraven said:


> oh, i do love planning the baby showers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats Kfish........little guppies soon to be, eh.........



Dang! False alarm.



bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today



What the heck???????? From which job?


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> APRIL FOOLS......
> 
> 
> gotcha
> 
> it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​



NO SOUP FOR YOU!!! 


And I mean it too


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I got my car fixed AND had to work for the chiro today. Whee.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> And for my 11,000th post.....
> 
> 
> APRIL FOOLS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha
> 
> it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​




You are bad!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'night all!!!


----------



## loribell

Nite Patty! 

I'm heading to bed too! 

Sweet Dreams everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

here's my new doo!!


----------



## KStarfish82

bubba's mom said:


> And for my 11,000th post.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APRIL FOOLS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha
> 
> it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!
> 
> 
> And I mean it too











the Dark Marauder said:


> I got my car fixed AND had to work for the chiro today. Whee.



  busy day for you AND KFed....she's gettin' married, buyin' a house AND got (not 1), but TWO new tags today  

You guys must be exhausted  



loribell said:


> You are bad!



You know you love me


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> here's my new doo!!



Looks great Rob!  Get a better pic and replace your av.....I don't like the cut in your av....it doesn't do you justice.... it's 'dated'  



KStarfish82 said:


>


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today



*WHAT??*


i hope this an april fool joke you are saying homie


----------



## macraven

proud redhead..


yes, it was worth it ~~



i was hoping for one also........


congrats to all the step children!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Someone please explain the "proud redhead" tag. Is it because we're the "red-headed step children of the dis"??????


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> proud redhead..
> 
> 
> yes, it was worth it ~~
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping for one also........
> 
> 
> congrats to all the step children!!!



Most of us got tagged "Proud Redheads"

THANKS TAG FAIRY  


 

an i got blue in my av too


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Someone please explain the "proud redhead" tag. Is it because we're the "red-headed step children of the dis"??????


----------



## the Dark Marauder

In that case:  

I wonder how macraven bribed the TF into doing this


----------



## KStarfish82

Cool me 2!!


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> In that case:
> 
> I wonder how macraven bribed the TF into doing this



Who says she did?   A couple of us visited the TF's 'home' and she knows we are all the redheaded stepchildren of the DIS..... thanks to mac AND Tricia


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> Cool me 2!!



Okay...you're done....that's 3 for you in 1 day  








congrats!   Big day for you...huh??


----------



## KStarfish82

She is certainly busy tonite!


----------



## bubba's mom

Dear TF,

While we are all very thankful to have been tagged "Proud Redhead", please please please, bestow the Proud Redhead tag upon RVGal..... it was all her idea in the first place.....  

Thank you....

Luv,

The "Reds"


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Someone please explain the "proud redhead" tag. Is it because we're the "red-headed step children of the dis"??????



yes, i sold my soul to the devil for it.......... 


i am so thrilled beyond belief the wish was granted !!!!!



all of us are red heads.
hope todd was around to get his tag also.
he really wanted one.....metro west...hint hint........please..........


i'll scrub all the toilets for a month if this one wish is granted.

and one also for the other homies....rvgal, tlinus, roseprincess, you know, the whole homie gang............


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Kfed, there's more than just one Tag Fairy. There's the main TF and the TF has an army of "minions" that go around tagging.

And TF, if you're reading this, phamton needs the redhead tag.


----------



## bubba's mom

KStarfish82 said:


> She is certainly busy tonite!



 ...wonder what's up with my DIS CAST MEMBER in color  

Peeps are gonna think I actually DO work at WDW.... but we all know I'd prefer to work w/ DM


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> And TF, if you're reading this, phamton needs the redhead tag.



  I *second *that!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Looks great Rob!  Get a better pic and replace your av.....I don't like the cut in your av....it doesn't do you justice.... it's 'dated'



well after several resizes, i can't cahnge my avatar cause it's still too big a file!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> Most of us got tagged "Proud Redheads"
> 
> THANKS TAG FAIRY


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> yes, i sold my soul to the devil for it..........


Does Imhotep know about this?


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright...hitting the sack

Good day everyone, good day......





Sweet dreams.........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> yes, i sold my soul to the devil for it..........
> 
> i am so thrilled beyond belief the wish was granted !!!!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I *second *that!!!!




i third that........





the Dark Marauder said:


> Does Imhotep know about this?





shhhhhhhh................and your time travel is now a colored tag.





congrats homies.
so glad you got tagged tonight.


i love the amok amok amok scrolley tag of damos.


bonny, aren't you glad you came over to the thread now!!



tag fairy, you are the bestest......!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

yay! new pics of me!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> yes, i sold my soul to the devil for it..........
> 
> 
> i am so thrilled beyond belief the wish was granted !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> all of us are red heads.
> hope todd was around to get his tag also.
> he really wanted one.....metro west...hint hint........please..........
> 
> 
> i'll scrub all the toilets for a month if this one wish is granted.
> 
> and one also for the other homies....rvgal, tlinus, roseprincess, you know, the whole homie gang............



MW got his..... RVGal & yankeepenny need one yet...they are homies


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> yay! new pics of me!!!



Ya did it!  


You've been working on that for awhile now....good thing you figured it out...you'd been up all nite!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> Alright...hitting the sack
> 
> Good day everyone, good day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams.........


My laundry needs to hurry up and dry so I can put the next batch in the dryer and go to sleep! Long day tomorrow.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i love the amok amok amok scrolley tag of damos.
> 
> 
> tag fairy, you are the bestest......!!!!



totally agree on both statements!!  


we'll have some VERY surprised homies in the morning....hey   maybe we should call them and wake them to tell them..... think they'd mind??    Lori is gonna be   especially....she JUST went to bed and the TF leaked dust all over the joint


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> My laundry needs to hurry up and dry so I can put the next batch in the dryer and go to sleep! Long day tomorrow.



Since the TF is in our home tonite...maybe the TF should   for you....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> shhhhhhhh................and your time travel is now a colored tag.


Indeed, it has achieved Legendary status.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> yay! new pics of me!!!


 New pic ... new tags ... real kewl!!



macraven said:


> bonny, aren't you glad you came over to the thread now!!


oh yeah!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'll scrub all the toilets for a month if this one wish is granted.



gotcha TWO so it wouldn't take ya as long.....  








ya know....1 for each hand.....


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> totally agree on both statements!!
> 
> 
> we'll have some VERY surprised homies in the morning....hey   maybe we should call them and wake them to tell them..... think they'd mind??    Lori is gonna be   especially....she JUST went to bed and the TF leaked dust all over the joint



It's funny. I just now noticed I had something besides "Earning my Ears" under my screenname.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> Since the TF is in our home tonite...maybe the TF should   for you....



Make the TF my slave?  

I could use the extra help.


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> New pic ... new tags ... real kewl!!



He AND Katie having a bangin' day/nite  



			
				Cdn Friends of Pooh said:
			
		

> oh yeah!



We tried to tell ya the "darkside is good"  (....we have cookies here)


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> It's funny. I just now noticed I had something besides "Earning my Ears" under my screenname.



those are your "tags" (in color)...it's quite an honor to be 'tagged' by the Tag Fairy  



the Dark Marauder said:


> Make the TF my slave?
> 
> I could use the extra help.



No No NO....NOT your 'slave'     More like a "live in friend to help out"


----------



## bubba's mom

Tricia will be happy....she lost her "renegade hair" tag to "walking the dog in her pj's"


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> those are your "tags" (in color)...it's quite an honor to be 'tagged' by the Tag Fairy



Finally!!! I belong somewhere!!!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Tricia will be happy....she lost her "renegade hair" tag to "walking the dog in her pj's"
> 
> and Lori got another one too....2 for her tonite!



ok, that is good to hear.
when i first checked tricia and todd were not tagged yet.

but then, i started begging again..........



now to beg for the red heads that weren't here tonight.



did you see i lost my hula girl dance test tag........

i posted to the tag fairy on another thread and was given it back.



i am so happy for all of you.

and Star hasn't figured out yet how great this all is.
must be due to the new haircut he got today.....


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! I belong somewhere!!!!



right here with us homie.....

aren't you glad now you came here?



and bonny who i met in person last year and crossed paths with her and her husband lee in many threads, came to post her this week.

i know she will have sweet dreams over this.

i am trying to figure out why she takes her shoes off............
it's not my house rule.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> when i first checked tricia and todd were not tagged yet.
> 
> but then, i started begging again..........
> 
> now to beg for the red heads that weren't here tonight.



... looks like they did get their "redhead" tag too


----------



## Akdar

Metro West said:


> I never got into it...my cousins and uncle are big fans.


Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!  

I have a WWE story.  Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair.  They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night.  We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game.  So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA!!!

Triple H was the coolest guy, we talked for hours that day while waiting for Rik Flair to show up (his limo driver got lost!)  Stacy was even hotter in person than on TV, and Rik Flair for the little time he was here, was way cool!  Triple H got me 10, 4th row seats for that nights show for my family and some friends, it was an awesome experience all around.  I'll try to find pix, I do have them, but I avoid posting them, that is when I was 110 lbs heavier  

Anyway, just thought I'd share that with everyone, since we were talking about the WWE!


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by...
> Happy April Fools Day!!
> 
> Question- I'm so stupid, what is the family cloth?? I guess I haven't been able to catch-up and figure what that means
> Is that some kind of sweat rag that TV preachers use when they get over- zealous onTV?? I have no clue
> 
> Unfortunatley I gotta run. Taking Matthew to band practice after school now.
> Not sure if I'll be back later, as I'll be helping the kids with their homework,  eat dinner, watch AI(I'm upset Chikesie got voted off , I really liked him, he was sexy!). Also will watch Hell's bleeping Kitchen too tonight.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!




rose, lookie, lookie......you got tags!!

so glad none of them were about that cloth rag the tv preachers use...... 

congrats homie



ky07 said:


>



lookie lookie...........new tags and that's a first for st lawrence.

some call and wake him up and tell him.



Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



am thrilled the tag fairy got you also todd.
special delivery here.



yankeepenny said:


> Remember this ?
> If it was a nice day out, you WALKED to school. You knew better than to dawdle or be late.



tag tag, you're it penny.

congrats on the tags homie!!





i'm going back pages to see if all my other step children went red.
think the tag fairy is still here........

this is magic !!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! I belong somewhere!!!!





macraven said:


> right here with us homie.....



Yep you definitely came to the right place




macraven said:


> and bonny who i met in person last year and crossed paths with her and her husband lee in many threads, came to post her this week.
> i know she will have sweet dreams over this.


 



macraven said:


> i am trying to figure out why she takes her shoes off............
> it's not my house rule.


 I think it's something we posted on a thread about going through security at the airport ... heck with three dogs, the melting snow and resulting mud they track in, I don't worry about taking my shoes off in our house either


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well good nite homies ... it's been an exciting evening ...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm going back pages to see if all my other step children went red.
> think the tag fairy is still here........
> 
> this is magic !!!



glad to know im not the only one here with no life!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Akdar said:


> Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!
> 
> I have a WWE story.  Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair.  They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night.  We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game.  So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA!!!
> 
> Triple H was the coolest guy, we talked for hours that day while waiting for Rik Flair to show up (his limo driver got lost!)  Stacy was even hotter in person than on TV, and Rik Flair for the little time he was here, was way cool!  Triple H got me 10, 4th row seats for that nights show for my family and some friends, it was an awesome experience all around.  I'll try to find pix, I do have them, but I avoid posting them, that is when I was 110 lbs heavier
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share that with everyone, since we were talking about the WWE!


Awesome! Most wrestlers, even those who play the "Heel" (bad guy) are actually really friendly when not in character.


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!
> 
> I have a WWE story.  Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair.  They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night.  We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game.  So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were *recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA*!!!
> 
> Triple H was the coolest guy, we talked for hours that day while waiting for Rik Flair to show up (his limo driver got lost!)  Stacy was even hotter in person than on TV, and Rik Flair for the little time he was here, was way cool!  Triple H got me 10, 4th row seats for that nights show for my family and some friends, it was an awesome experience all around.  I'll try to find pix, I do have them, but I avoid posting them, that is when I was 110 lbs heavier
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share that with everyone, since we were talking about the WWE!



First...congrats on your tag  

Second, who'd thought Bernville would hold 'celebrity' status?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> glad to know im not the only one here with no life!






um, i wrote the mods a letter last year around this time to ask for a thread where we could hang at and yak.  (it's close to anniversary time here homies)


best thing that ever happened to me.
i met the bestest people here.

and we are getting more homies all the time.


Star, when ever someone new posts here, give them a hey, welcome to the thread type of thing.

we try to encourage everyone to feel welcome and come back.

i'm so glad you stayed with us.  you fit in so well here.
at first, i didn't know if you would just drop by for a couple of posts then leave.

we have posters that do that.  and that is ok.  some just come and ask a question about universal and we all try to help.


readers digest version:  yes, i don't have a life.


----------



## macraven

tricia, do you need the family cloth yet?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> um, i wrote the mods a letter last year around this time to ask for a thread where we could hang at and yak.  (it's close to anniversary time here homies)
> 
> 
> best thing that ever happened to me.
> i met the bestest people here.
> 
> and we are getting more homies all the time.
> 
> 
> Star, when ever someone new posts here, give them a hey, welcome to the thread type of thing.
> 
> we try to encourage everyone to feel welcome and come back.
> 
> i'm so glad you stayed with us.  you fit in so well here.
> at first, i didn't know if you would just drop by for a couple of posts then leave.
> 
> we have posters that do that.  and that is ok.  some just come and ask a question about universal and we all try to help.
> 
> 
> readers digest version:  yes, i don't have a life.



Jeez, we're we separated at birth? Tho it usually takes me twice as long to get to the point of my stories.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> tricia, do you need the family cloth yet?



 




always ready to help a friend in need........


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> always ready to help a friend in need........



wonder what washing detergent they use to get them clean.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.  I just came on to read everyone's new tags!  Congrats homies!


I think I'm going to change my user name to Savannah.  Maybe Savvy Annie.  Not only is she winning our March Madness Fantasy Bracket, but this morning we learned that she eats cheese puffs in addition to popcorn and pasta.  She climbed in the sink this morning and took a bath.  Yes, this means I also took a bath.  Demon cat.  And, thanks to her, our cat sitter will be needing "combat pay" while she babysits for us while we're at Universal in a few weeks.  Brat!

So, I haven't read everyone's posts ... just their tags.  Someone catch me up.  Or email me.  Or tell me to go where the sun don't shine.  Either way.


----------



## macraven

Akdar said:


> Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!
> 
> I have a WWE story.  Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with *Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair.*  They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night.  We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game.  So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA!!!
> 
> Triple H was the coolest guy, we talked for hours that day while waiting for Rik Flair to show up (his limo driver got lost!)  Stacy was even hotter in person than on TV, and Rik Flair for the little time he was here, was way cool!  Triple H got me 10, 4th row seats for that nights show for my family and some friends, it was an awesome experience all around.  I'll try to find pix, I do have them, but I avoid posting them, that is when I was 110 lbs heavier
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share that with everyone, since we were talking about the WWE!





oh snap...........i missed the party!!

i adore triple H and the others also.

that is just awesome mike!!

i hope you took pics while they were there.....


now i have to check the game out..

congrats on your tags




RAPstar said:


> Jeez, we're we separated at birth? Tho it usually takes me twice as long to get to the point of my stories.




well Star, it can take me 500 words to say the word, no......





AlexandNessa said:


> Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.  I just came on to read everyone's new tags!  Congrats homies!
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to change my user name to Savannah.  Maybe Savvy Annie.  Not only is she winning our March Madness Fantasy Bracket, but this morning we learned that she eats cheese puffs in addition to popcorn and pasta.  She climbed in the sink this morning and took a bath.  Yes, this means I also took a bath.  Demon cat.  And, thanks to her, our cat sitter will be needing "combat pay" while she babysits for us while we're at Universal in a few weeks.  Brat!
> 
> So, I haven't read everyone's posts ... just their tags.  Someone catch me up.  Or email me.  Or tell me to go where the sun don't shine.  Either way.




i love your new kitty.
and the name has grown on all of us.

i would love to cat sit for your two.
ship them to me and i will pamper them and baby them 24/7

i uploaded pics to flickr but can only download so many each month.

tell me what do you use to post your pics?

i have some new videos of my cats 
and the hawaii trip to show here.


i am thrilled savannie is winning the contest.
cats rule............



and your question of what's happening here.........same old same old.
we have six different conversations going on at the same time as usual.


congrats on being the redhead.......you wear it well.
you can really wear pink now..



call yourself savvie annie........and friend.  can't forget the other kitty.
his feelings will be hurt if you do..... 


what is new.....i got fat on my vacation in hula girl dance land, wendy lost weight and doesn't like red meat anymore, fletcher lost a lot of weight, probably will fly away in a wind gust now, mike/adkar is a celebrity in my eyes, he knows wrestlers......the beans are sick and on the couch which makes poor mom bean nuts, today is april fool and janet's hubby sang happy birthday to her and it confused her as her bd is august 8, then she remembered it was april fool day, our anniversary here is around the corner, one year for the thread, marcie came back from the ski trip with the skis but not her underware, lost in the plane somewhere, jennifer hasn't come up for a breathe due to the paper work of taxes, alison and sharon are mia and missed here like you were, penny showed pics of her beautiful cat, brought tears to my eyes it was so lovely, gemma still a drunk but went back home/liverpool with a tag too, got a theatre major here RAPstar but don't call him bob or he will break your leg, bubba passed the mid term in karate, mr bubba's mom was right for the first time in 20 years, and i am still on hula dance girl time...........skipping work again.


how are you jodie?


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> oh snap...........i missed the party!!
> 
> i adore triple H and the others also.
> 
> that is just awesome mike!!
> 
> i hope you took pics while they were there.....
> 
> 
> now i have to check the game out..
> 
> congrats on your tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Star, it can take me 500 words to say the word, no......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love your new kitty.
> and the name has grown on all of us.
> 
> i would love to cat sit for your two.
> ship them to me and i will pamper them and baby them 24/7
> 
> i uploaded pics to flickr but can only download so many each month.
> 
> tell me what do you use to post your pics?
> 
> i have some new videos of my cats
> and the hawaii trip to show here.
> 
> 
> i am thrilled savannie is winning the contest.
> cats rule............
> 
> 
> 
> and your question of what's happening here.........same old same old.
> we have six different conversations going on at the same time as usual.
> 
> 
> congrats on being the redhead.......you wear it well.
> you can really wear pink now..
> 
> 
> 
> call yourself savvie annie........and friend.  can't forget the other kitty.
> his feelings will be hurt if you do.....
> 
> 
> what is new.....i got fat on my vacation in hula girl dance land, wendy lost weight and doesn't like red meat anymore, fletcher lost a lot of weight, probably will fly away in a wind gust now, mike/adkar is a celebrity in my eyes, he knows wrestlers......the beans are sick and on the couch which makes poor mom bean nuts, today is april fool and janet's hubby sang happy birthday to her and it confused her as her bd is august 8, then she remembered it was april fool day, our anniversary here is around the corner, one year for the thread, marcie came back from the ski trip with the skis but not her underware, lost in the plane somewhere, jennifer hasn't come up for a breathe due to the paper work of taxes, alison and sharon are mia and missed here like you were, penny showed pics of her beautiful cat, brought tears to my eyes it was so lovely, gemma still a drunk but went back home/liverpool with a tag too, got a theatre major here RAPstar but don't call him bob or he will break your leg, bubba passed the mid term in karate, mr bubba's mom was right for the first time in 20 years, and i am still on hula dance girl time...........skipping work again.
> 
> 
> how are you jodie?




Hahaha!  Thanks for the update!  Now I am properly caught up ... Janet, FWIW, my MIL sent my birthday card 3/26 because she THOUGHT was birthday was April 1 (she was only a month off ...).

I can hardly believe you "got fat" in HULA HULA LAND.  Fat is so relative anyway.  Are you watching the Biggest Loser?  Mike and I turn that into a drinking game ... anytime someone cries on that flippin show, you have to drink.  Had I been drinking beers tonight instead of water, I'd be tanked.  

Did Brab really get fired or was that April Fools?  

I did sort through some pics, and I did see Penny's beautiful cats!     I would gladly ship mine to you to babysit.  They do require active babysitting though ... just a warning.  Mike and I insist that they are worse than having children.   


So Wendy lost her taste in red meat?  Even for grass-fed cows?!   

And our poor beans are sick.   

I was disappointed that Tricia lost her Bonsai tag.  I liked that one.  


What are we supposed to call RAPstar?  Anything so long as we do not call him Bob?  I've always liked the name Andy.

Oh, I use photobucket as well as shutterfly to upload pics.  Takes me forever, so my photos are mainly on my 'puter and not uploaded.  Service Electric CATV sux!


Nothing is new with me.  Just busy planning our April/May vacay.  Let's get busy planning HHN.  RIP BABY!!!!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hahaha!  Thanks for the update!  Now I am properly caught up ... Janet, FWIW, my MIL sent my birthday card 3/26 because she THOUGHT was birthday was April 1 (she was only a month off ...).
> 
> I can hardly believe you "got fat" in HULA HULA LAND.  Fat is so relative anyway.  Are you watching the Biggest Loser?  Mike and I turn that into a drinking game ... anytime someone cries on that flippin show, you have to drink.  Had I been drinking beers tonight instead of water, I'd be tanked.
> 
> Did Brab really get fired or was that April Fools?
> 
> I did sort through some pics, and I did see Penny's beautiful cats!     I would gladly ship mine to you to babysit.  They do require active babysitting though ... just a warning.  Mike and I insist that they are worse than having children.
> 
> 
> So Wendy lost her taste in red meat?  Even for grass-fed cows?!
> 
> And our poor beans are sick.
> 
> I was disappointed that Tricia lost her Bonsai tag.  I liked that one.
> 
> 
> What are we supposed to call RAPstar?  Anything so long as we do not call him Bob?  I've always liked the name Andy.
> 
> Oh, I use photobucket as well as shutterfly to upload pics.  Takes me forever, so my photos are mainly on my 'puter and not uploaded.  Service Electric CATV sux!
> 
> 
> Nothing is new with me.  Just busy planning our April/May vacay.  Let's get busy planning HHN.  RIP BABY!!!!





hey, i like the name of andy.
let's call him that.........he is sleeping now, he won't mind.  and if he does, he won't mind.......... 


whew, your bd is may.......don't scare me like that.



brab did an april fool joke on us.
she did not get fired.

in all the clammor and excitement tonight, i forgot to tell her congrats on her 11,000 posts.  that is what she posted .......her way of celebrating the big number while the rest of us fretted over her sorrow.
she didn't get fired.

i guess andy is right.  it takes a lot from me to answer a simple question...

i watched idol and hell's kitchen tonight.

forgot about biggest loser.
snap



turning off the lights now.

maybe i can sleep,  if not, i will be back.


locking the door, putting the cat in the bed...

lights out


sweet sleep


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hey, Mike taped HK for me ... can we treat that like book club after I watch?

Sleepies tight, red-headed step children ..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hey, Mike taped HK for me ... can we treat that like book club after I watch?
> 
> Sleepies tight, red-headed step children ..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



i was about to tell you who left tonight on HK



so glad i held my tongue.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
to you too..........


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Most of us got tagged "Proud Redheads"
> 
> THANKS TAG FAIRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an i got blue in my av too


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning Red Heads


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Hey, Mike taped HK for me ... can we treat that like book club after I watch?
> 
> Sleepies tight, red-headed step children ..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



OOooo OOOOooo Over here 


can we do that?? we watch/dvr that show every week too - haven't seen it yet, will be watching sometime today


----------



## tlinus

Motherfletcher said:


> Morning Red Heads



*MORNING* *back atcha Fletch!!!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay...that was WAY too late for me to be up last nite....    now I'm tired....Note to self: bed EARLY tonite!

for the record.... Star's name is Rob or Robert.....   (Guess you musta missed that one!)  

Off to work today.....

Have a good day everyone....


----------



## yankeepenny

bubba's mom said:


> And for my 11,000th post.....
> APRIL FOOLS......
> 
> 
> gotcha
> 
> it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​



listen sister I am telling Dad when he gets home! you scared me! 

MMMMMOM!


----------



## yankeepenny

all right! which one of you said I cry like a girl!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> all right! which one of you said I cry like a girl!



uhhhhhh....YOU did


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> listen sister I am telling Dad when he gets home! you scared me!
> 
> MMMMMOM!



you just jealous I 'gotcha'


----------



## damo

Woah!  Tag fairy has been paying attention.  Love it!


Morning fellow carrot tops!


----------



## Motherfletcher

damo said:


> Woah!  Tag fairy has been paying attention.  Love it!
> 
> 
> Morning fellow carrot tops!



Reminds me of when everyone got the "has the hots for" tags.


----------



## damo

Motherfletcher said:


> Reminds me of when everyone got the "has the hots for" tags.



I'm sure that was the work of BH.  


Did everyone manage to get included?  It would be sad if people got left out.


----------



## Motherfletcher

AlexandNessa said:


> Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Morning fellow carrot tops!



mornin yerself... quit runnin' amok would ya....ya makin' me dizzy!  


 



Motherfletcher said:


> Reminds me of when everyone got the "has the hots for" tags.



Where's yours?   Who ya hot for? 



damo said:


> I'm sure that was the work of BH.
> 
> Did everyone manage to get included?  It would be sad if people got left out.




I dunno if we're thinkin the same person...but, don't think so   Almost everyone was included...at least the 'regulars' were.....I don't think some of our MIAs have been


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...glad the TF made an appearance!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> tricia, do you need the family cloth yet?



YES!!!


----------



## RVGal

Geez!  I go to bed with tummy grumbles and LOOK WHAT I MISS???

That's it.  I'm never sleeping again.


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Geez!  I go to bed with tummy grumbles and LOOK WHAT I MISS???
> 
> That's it.  I'm never sleeping again.




bwaahahahahahahahahaaaaa!!

here we thought we were safe in here 


(but I must say we look good in *red*!)


----------



## tlinus

*Oh - is Mac taking April birthdays??

Bean #1 - Kait - 13 years old  on 4/23*


----------



## keishashadow

*HEY REDS!* It's a beautiful day in our neighbor-fantastic!  Hope all the homies get a dip 

hello to all, quick check in before i go get me teeth polished-yippiee yie yeigh!



damo said:


> It is a good thing that someone is the disciplinarian around here or things would just go amok, amok, amok. That would never do.


you've really gone amok (or is it amuck?) regardless, very cool!!



macraven said:


> i agree.
> let's just flush that one out of our system forever now.


 
you are an imp 

todd's an early bird, catching the worm or maybe one of those lizards that run wild in MCO; probably get to skip traffic?



RVGal said:


> I know I've fallen behind on all my ketchup. I don't seem to have much energy. I still can't get much food in, and what I do put in sets my stomach churning. I took an iron pill tonight. My first since Friday. I'm supposed to take 2 a day (remember the anemia thing), but I'm supposed to take them WITH FOOD. I ate a grilled cheese sandwich and took a pill. I hope it doesn't make things worse, but I'm worried that the weak and no energy thing is linked to low iron as much as the stomach stuff. Sigh.


it's raining woe for you ; sunshine is needed - pronto!  I, too, had to take those monstrous pills for what seemed forever...try them an  hour or so before @ bedtime with a piece of butter bread (or peanut butter) to coat your stomach.  Pick up some prevacid (Rx or OTC) 



KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!


wonderful for you!!! what a great way to start out your life together 



macraven said:


> will it have a big fish tank?


 
my vote is for piranahs



RAPstar said:


> what's a tag?


it's those little folds of skin you get on your neck when you reach a certain age (just wait, lots of other surprises in store for you youngins too...why do you think your elders are so darn cranky all the time? BTW, excellent 'do!



bubba's mom said:


> i got fired today


 
brat 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I got my car fixed AND had to work for the chiro today. Whee.


almost a trifecta


Akdar said:


> Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!
> 
> I have a WWE story. Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair. They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night. We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game. So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA!!!
> !


rick flair is the man wait till i tell my DSs-very cool



AlexandNessa said:


> Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.
> 
> Or tell me to go where the sun don't shine. Either way.


 
i luv multiple choice tests 

tammy -u r drop dead georgous (that is def mis-spelled!), great looking family!  too bad about DSs girlfriend, i've got 2 of them in my dysfunctional family...one who gets violent via blackouts the other who associates with bad element.  At recommendation of professional counselor, had to do tough love for safety's/families sake and put them out of our lives until they change-tough love isn't fun & doesn't seem to be working after almost 5 years either...such is life I suppose.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Yay!!! 2 for me!!     

 Katie woke up this morning right before I left for work to tell me I got tags!!

Thanks Tag Fairy!!!


----------



## tlinus

I would like to say:

* Congrats to all the Red Headed Homies!!!

Congrats to Katie and DF on the house - we want pictures.

Congrats to Barb - 11,000 posts!!!!

Good Luck to Janet getting the teeth polished

Feel better to Tricia - are you sure its a lingering stomach bug?? You DID go away on a long weekend with Brad - and, well, you know about bringing home souveniers!!

Great new 'do for Rob  

Enjoy work to Todd (who has the right idea about work hours - go in early get out early  ) 

Thanks to mac for selling her soul to the Tag Fairy for us homies! (make sure the TF got marcie too)

Pffft to Jodie about having a fat butt - mine would register on the richter scale if you were to slap it!!!

  to Jodie about Savvy liking cheese curls, popcorn, baths in the kitchen sink and hiding in the dryer - just like having a 2 year old in the house!

Thanks to the Hot Momma with the beautiful family (and hair) for sharing her pictures!!

and Happy Hump Day to DM, Mike, Mary, Patty, Damo, Fletch, Penny, Allison, Bonny/Lee, Lori, Lawrence, Wendy and Marcie - I think I covered everyone....if not, point me to the "time out" corner!!! *


----------



## marciemi

Quick flyby before heading to another full day of work!  Someday I'll have more time - although if you look at Mt. Laundry (and Mt. Ski-Clothes) in the living room, it's not going to be soon!

Yay - TAGS!   It only took me 8 and a half years to get one (or hsould I say THREE!).    I got the PM from Mac first and pulled it up on my UserCP and was confused by the red head one!    But I figured it out as soon as I saw someone else on the thread with it - even before I read all the posts about it!

Am I the only one who doesn't know for sure where one of their tags is from?  I mean, obviously I get the Red Head one now, and the visible from the space shuttle one I know is from our fluorescent yellow shirts at WDW, but I'm not sure about my other tag.  It sounds like me but I'm lost on when I said it.  The woes of talking too much!

Yay again!  We finally got our luggage!  A day late and a dollar short, and we had to pick it up ourselves, despite their promises of delivering it, but at least they got it to Green Bay instead of Milwaukee.  

And, as of right now at least, my computer's working.  It's very old  and doesn't cope well with being turned off (like we chose to do) or left on without being used for a long time.  Again, took a day, but finally got it working.  Had to post on DS' computer last night so of course you know how well that went over.  Heaven forbid you live for 5 minutes without IM!

And the basement has stopped flooding somewhat.  Combination of tons of rain and tons of melting snow doesn't go well together.  I'm hoping we're done with drying wet towels by the end of this weekend.  The snowbanks are smaller than Eric now!  And you can actually see the grass in a few spots!  Woo hoo!  Eric started tennis yesterday - although they announced practice would be outdoors, for some reason they changed their minds when they realized the courts are still under inches of snow.  Maybe they need the snow blowers in there? 

Congrats on the house Katie!  Aren't you like on Long Island?  Are there actually houses there that cost less than an arm and a leg?  I've never been there, but thought basically everyone lived in apartments or condos.  We'll look forward to the pics!

Tracie - congrats on the upcoming TEENAGER!  At least it's a girl - has to be better than a teen boy, right?   

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

marci - never question the great & powerful tag fairy just revel in the goodies left behind (no family towel required) 

tracie - & a happy hump day right back at 'ya 

probably the best way kfed has ever woke her sis up 

ps not sure if anybodies looking for a quick get away, great wolf lodge has $99 family suites (not on weekend dates though) - promo code EDGE

later


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> *Yay again!  We finally got our luggage! * A day late and a dollar short, and we had to pick it up ourselves, despite their promises of delivering it, but at least they got it to Green Bay instead of Milwaukee.



What a wonderful airline. Yea - we lost your luggage, now you have to come and get it  



marciemi said:


> And, as of right now at least, my computer's working.  It's very old  and doesn't cope well with being turned off (like we chose to do) or left on without being used for a long time.  Again, took a day, but finally got it working.  Had to post on DS' computer last night so of course you know how well that went over.  *Heaven forbid you live for 5 minutes without IM!*



kids - ugh!!! I get that all the time too, hence the laptop for me for  Christmas  



marciemi said:


> And the basement has stopped flooding somewhat.  *Combination of tons of rain and tons of melting snow doesn't go well together.*  I'm hoping we're done with drying wet towels by the end of this weekend.  The snowbanks are smaller than Eric now!  And you can actually see the grass in a few spots!  Woo hoo!  Eric started tennis yesterday - although they announced practice would be outdoors, for some reason they changed their minds when they realized the courts are still under inches of snow.  Maybe they need the snow blowers in there?



That is EXACTLY what happened to us last year!! Hope it gets better soon  





marciemi said:


> Tracie - congrats on the upcoming TEENAGER!  At least it's a girl - *has to be better than a teen boy, right*?



Uhhhhhhh - nope


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wow, that is WAAAYYY cheap for Wolf Lodge!

Marcie, I don't know where your tag came from.   

But, I have to say that I really miss my old tag ... most of you may not remember this, but we used to have a Quasi-SAN thread on this board back in 2003 when we had a moderator whose name shall not be mentioned henceforth or evermore.    We all got on for a happy hour one afternoon, and I was posting nonsense, and I was tagged with "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?"  It was my favorite tag, and I'm very sad that that is the one that was replaced.   But, Janet is right ... you must never, ever question the Tag Fairy.


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all!

I just got on today. I just saw I got tagged!!!   
As well as everyone else last night  

Thank you so much Mac and Tag Fairy!!!!   
First time I ever been tagged here in my life!!

You don't know how happy and joyful this makes me feel, being tagged  I can't describe it. I'm just bawling right now about it. I was angry about someone during the night last night(no, not about DH, about someone else outside of the DIS). and I came here this morning and saw I got tagged!!!

Thank You!! THank you for thinking of me   

I'm not sure if I'll be able to be back later as I got some paperwork to do today. 

Hi to all!!
Thinking of you all!!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## ky07

*  you gotta love tag fairy
my first tag   *


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Geez!  I go to bed with tummy grumbles and LOOK WHAT I MISS???
> 
> That's it.  I'm never sleeping again.



See...not sleeping = good idea!  

Working the next day (on no sleep)...not such a great idea  



AlexandNessa said:


> Wow, that is WAAAYYY cheap for Wolf Lodge!
> 
> But, I have to say that I really miss my old tag ... most of you may not remember this, but we used to have a Quasi-SAN thread on this board back in 2003 when we had a moderator whose name shall not be mentioned henceforth or evermore.    We all got on for a happy hour one afternoon, and I was posting nonsense, and I was tagged with "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?"  It was my favorite tag, and I'm very sad that that is the one that was replaced.   But, Janet is right ... you must never, ever question the Tag Fairy.



i agree...that IS way cheap for WL!  

YOU  may not be able to grovel, but I can  

Dearest Tag Fairy....

I luv my homie Jodie and she would like to swap one of her other older tags to have her "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?" tag back.  She'd love to keep the "Proud Redhead", but swap another tag for the one you took.....  

Pleeze  

thank you!  
Homie Brab



(how dat?) 




tlinus said:


> What a wonderful airline. Yea - we lost your luggage, now you have to come and get it



 yeah...nice.

(Sorry tho Marcie...BUT, you are lookin on the bright side...you DID get it back   )





keishashadow said:


> it's those little folds of skin you get on your neck when you reach a certain age (just wait, lots of other surprises in store for you youngins too...why do you think your elders are so darn cranky all the time?



crap...deleted part of it...  Tough love does NOT always work...tried it many times with (now 'ex') sister   Oh well...sometimes ya gotta let the cards fall where they may...   I believe things happen for a reason....don't always know that reason, but for A reason.... 

Oh...and I refuse to get old  so there!


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Geez!  I go to bed with tummy grumbles and LOOK WHAT I MISS???
> 
> That's it.  I'm never sleeping again.






sleep is highly over rated.......


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> See...not sleeping = good idea!
> 
> Working the next day (on no sleep)...not such a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU  may not be able to grovel, but I can
> 
> Dearest Tag Fairy....
> 
> I luv my homie Jodie and she would like to swap one of her other older tags to have her "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?" tag back.  She'd love to keep the "Proud Redhead", but swap another tag for the one you took.....
> 
> Pleeze
> 
> thank you!
> Homie Brab
> 
> 
> 
> (how dat?) [/COLOR][/SIZE]




Thank you tag fairy oodles and ooldes........

now to the reader's digest part of this post....


ditto on what brab said....pleeeeeazzzzzz

"Does anyone know what i am talking about?"  for alexandnessa........aka jodie

i'm told she will actually dye her hair red in exchange for the swap.


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> all right! which one of you said I cry like a girl!



YOU said it Penny.  The Tag Fairy quotes things that YOU say.

Here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18059757#post18059757

Post #108


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> *Oh - is Mac taking April birthdays??
> 
> Bean #1 - Kait - 13 years old  on 4/23*



on the list...........woo hoo......
more cake this month


----------



## bubba's mom

Now for yesterdays ketchup since I got all caught up with mac, Rob and the TF last nite  ........




loribell said:


> It is going very good. He is sore but his arm is much looser. He can go down to the table with it now when stretching. We go back to the doctor on Thursday. I think they will probably at least release him to hit. They may even release him to throw but he said coach told him even if they do he thinks he will still keep him off the field for a while longer. Yeah, now that he knows something really is wrong he is concerned!  Coach is anxious for him to hit again though.



That sounds encouraging...he must not have too much damage if the PT is working and they are thinking of letting him hit.... might avoid surgery after all  


ky07 said:


> *Forgot to tell you all yesterday that the DW was watching Ellen and seen the two football players riding the hulk on the show and she has never rode it and she began asking me about it and I was telling her since I rode it and she said I think I will ride it when we go down in July  and I said since your willing to ride the hulk will ya ride DD with me for the first time and she said no what do you think I'm crazy   *





loribell said:


> Personally I think the Hulk is worse than DD. Am I the only one?



 LOVE 'em BOTH!!  



ky07 said:


> *I don't know I like the fact the Hulk your in a car and you can have your feet planted firmly down on the floor but DD your feet are dangeling  *



 you DO this?? 



ky07 said:


> *Nope not yet Lori but I am going to in July  *



 ....him AND MaryEva....we'll talk HER into it also  



RVGal said:


> I think *the launch *on Hulk is worse (or a better thrill, depending on your perspective)



  We all LOVE the launch!!!  IF you're lucky, you'll get a car full of people who will yell "GO! GO! GO!" while approaching it..and just as you are taking off....it's awesome!  



macraven said:


> brab we think alike.  whatever i start to post, i see you posted the same thought.
> we are twinkies.....



 we're 'twinkies'  


is that good??  



RVGal said:


> Lori - Brad talked with his dad today.



WOW Lori...your own personal travel agents   Can't get any better info than that!  



macraven said:


> and i totally love dr doom which is one ride most people hate.



WE like Doom....Bubba...eh, not so much  (it would seem he doesn't "do" drops real well...OR 'takeups' for that matter   )



loribell said:


> I was at the point that I spent very little time on any boards...until you made our home here!



See....who'd thunk you'd have such good friends ya never even met?  




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> I agree totally, if that cue just wasn't so long! Hulk is best in the early morning hours. I think my favorite ride is Popeyes though. I know, strange!



What queue??  WHY are you standin' in a queue???  

Our family loves Popeye too.... not strange...actually SMART when it's hot out


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm told she will actually dye her hair red in exchange for the swap.



 ...guess who's doin' it


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> sleep is highly over rated.......




So is toliet paper


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> YOU said it Penny.  The Tag Fairy quotes things that YOU say.
> 
> Here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18059757#post18059757
> 
> Post #108



holy crap on a cracker - if that isn't a trip down memory lane!!!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> here's my new doo!!



Kewl new doo! It looks great. 



bubba's mom said:


> You know you love me



Yes I do but that was BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!



bubba's mom said:


> totally agree on both statements!!
> 
> 
> we'll have some VERY surprised homies in the morning....hey   maybe we should call them and wake them to tell them..... think they'd mind??    Lori is gonna be   especially....she JUST went to bed and the TF leaked dust all over the joint



Geez, I went to bed early and missed the party.   Nope, I wouldn't have minded at all.



RAPstar said:


> Finally!!! I belong somewhere!!!!



 This is a great place to belong. 



Akdar said:


> Finally catching up here after a few busy days, over 20 pages in this thread alone, what a bunch of yappers!
> 
> I have a WWE story.  Three years ago this summer, I did a recording session with Triple H, Stacey Keibler, and Rik Flair.  They came to my studio when they were in town for a show that night.  We did voiceovers for the first RAW vs Smackdown video game.  So if anyone has that game, the voices of those 3 characters were recorded with me right here in little ol' Bernville PA!!!
> 
> Triple H was the coolest guy, we talked for hours that day while waiting for Rik Flair to show up (his limo driver got lost!)  Stacy was even hotter in person than on TV, and Rik Flair for the little time he was here, was way cool!  Triple H got me 10, 4th row seats for that nights show for my family and some friends, it was an awesome experience all around.  I'll try to find pix, I do have them, but I avoid posting them, that is when I was 110 lbs heavier
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share that with everyone, since we were talking about the WWE!



That is kewl Mike. Would love to see some pics! 



macraven said:


> um, i wrote the mods a letter last year around this time to ask for a thread where we could hang at and yak.  (it's close to anniversary time here homies)
> 
> 
> best thing that ever happened to me.
> i met the bestest people here.
> 
> and we are getting more homies all the time.
> 
> 
> Star, when ever someone new posts here, give them a hey, welcome to the thread type of thing.
> 
> we try to encourage everyone to feel welcome and come back.
> 
> i'm so glad you stayed with us.  you fit in so well here.
> at first, i didn't know if you would just drop by for a couple of posts then leave.
> 
> we have posters that do that.  and that is ok.  some just come and ask a question about universal and we all try to help.
> 
> 
> readers digest version:  yes, i don't have a life.



You mean WE are your life. You guys are my life too and I like it! 



bubba's mom said:


> always ready to help a friend in need........




     



AlexandNessa said:


> Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.  I just came on to read everyone's new tags!  Congrats homies!
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to change my user name to Savannah.  Maybe Savvy Annie.  Not only is she winning our March Madness Fantasy Bracket, but this morning we learned that she eats cheese puffs in addition to popcorn and pasta.  She climbed in the sink this morning and took a bath.  Yes, this means I also took a bath.  Demon cat.  And, thanks to her, our cat sitter will be needing "combat pay" while she babysits for us while we're at Universal in a few weeks.  Brat!
> 
> So, I haven't read everyone's posts ... just their tags.  Someone catch me up.  Or email me.  Or tell me to go where the sun don't shine.  Either way.



Savvy must be a lot of fun! And she's smart too!


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Can you imagine laundry day?  Nope.  I don't want to either.



 ESPECIALLY after the weekend you had at YOUR house  



keishashadow said:


> must be PSSA week in good old PA
> 
> lori - your good luck is rubbing off on me...our AKV waitlist came through already



Yep...PSSA testing all this week and into early next...Bubba still   about the no homework...but   he lost his computer access for the rest of the week  

Congrats on the AK comin' thru    Did you decide what to do next yet??


----------



## macraven

wonderful for you!!! what a great way to start out your life together 





it's those little folds of skin you get on your neck when you reach a certain age (just wait, lots of other surprises in store for you youngins too...why do you think your elders are so darn cranky all the time? BTW, excellent 'do!


[/QUOTE]


gee, i thought tags were at the other end of the body......... 



AlexandNessa said:


> Wow, that is WAAAYYY cheap for Wolf Lodge!
> 
> 
> But, I have to say that I really miss my old tag ... most of you may not remember this, but we used to have a Quasi-SAN thread on this board back in 2003 when we had a moderator whose name shall not be mentioned henceforth or evermore.    We all got on for a happy hour one afternoon, and I was posting nonsense, and I was tagged with "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?"  It was my favorite tag, and I'm very sad that that is the one that was replaced.   But, Janet is right ... you must never, ever question the Tag Fairy.




yoo hoo, just trying to get someone's attention here............ 



ky07 said:


> *  you gotta love tag fairy
> my first tag   *



that is kewl st L.
earning your globe tag.

usually the tag fairy posts , earning your ears tag...
with you being a red headed homie, yours is earning your globe.

get it, universal globe at the front of the park.....


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> and your question of what's happening here.........same old same old.
> we have six different conversations going on at the same time as usual.
> 
> 
> congrats on being the redhead.......you wear it well.
> you can really wear pink now..
> 
> 
> 
> call yourself savvie annie........and friend.  can't forget the other kitty.
> his feelings will be hurt if you do.....
> 
> 
> what is new.....i got fat on my vacation in hula girl dance land, wendy lost weight and doesn't like red meat anymore, fletcher lost a lot of weight, probably will fly away in a wind gust now, mike/adkar is a celebrity in my eyes, he knows wrestlers......the beans are sick and on the couch which makes poor mom bean nuts, today is april fool and janet's hubby sang happy birthday to her and it confused her as her bd is august 8, then she remembered it was april fool day, our anniversary here is around the corner, one year for the thread, marcie came back from the ski trip with the skis but not her underware, lost in the plane somewhere, jennifer hasn't come up for a breathe due to the paper work of taxes, alison and sharon are mia and missed here like you were, penny showed pics of her beautiful cat, brought tears to my eyes it was so lovely, gemma still a drunk but went back home/liverpool with a tag too, got a theatre major here RAPstar but don't call him bob or he will break your leg, bubba passed the mid term in karate, mr bubba's mom was right for the first time in 20 years, and i am still on hula dance girl time...........skipping work again.
> 
> 
> how are you jodie?



You do that so well! 



AlexandNessa said:


> Hahaha!  Thanks for the update!  Now I am properly caught up ... Janet, FWIW, my MIL sent my birthday card 3/26 because she THOUGHT was birthday was April 1 (she was only a month off ...).




  



> Did Brab really get fired or was that April Fools?



Brab is just bad! 


> What are we supposed to call RAPstar?  Anything so long as we do not call him Bob?  I've always liked the name Andy.



Andy it is! 



> Oh, I use photobucket as well as shutterfly to upload pics.  Takes me forever, so my photos are mainly on my 'puter and not uploaded.  Service Electric CATV sux!



I use photobucket too. 






keishashadow said:


> hello to all, quick check in before i go get me teeth polished-yippiee yie yeigh!



Have fun at the dentist



marciemi said:


> And, as of right now at least, my computer's working.  It's very old  and doesn't cope well with being turned off (like we chose to do) or left on without being used for a long time.  Again, took a day, but finally got it working.  Had to post on DS' computer last night so of course you know how well that went over.  Heaven forbid you live for 5 minutes without IM!
> 
> 
> Tracie - congrats on the upcoming TEENAGER!  At least it's a girl - has to be better than a teen boy, right?



So the computer doesn't want to be turned off but it doesn't want to be left on either? Well it doesn't want much. 

Now teenage girls are not better than teenage boys. I know. I have had both. 

Glad you got your bags. Can't believe they didn't deliver them.  



roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I just got on today. I just saw I got tagged!!!
> As well as everyone else last night
> 
> Thank you so much Mac and Tag Fairy!!!!
> First time I ever been tagged here in my life!!
> 
> You don't know how happy and joyful this makes me feel, being tagged  I can't describe it. I'm just bawling right now about it. I was angry about someone during the night last night(no, not about DH, about someone else outside of the DIS). and I came here this morning and saw I got tagged!!!
> 
> Thank You!! THank you for thinking of me
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to be back later as I got some paperwork to do today.
> 
> Hi to all!!
> Thinking of you all!!



Glad it made  you feel better. Have a great day.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> holy crap on a cracker - if that isn't a trip down memory lane!!!





i was hoping to make contact with a mod to get access to our other 2 parts to the thread.

thought it would be kewl for all of us that want to, to go back quote and post things that were said in the past year.

like a walk down memory lane sort of.


i like that type of thing.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Awwww shucks.   Thank you for bringing my old tag back!   

P.S.  Now that we're all redheads, I guess we can't as inconspicuously gang up on CB or Disney Theme Park threads, eh?  Everyone will be all, "Why are the redheads picking on me?  And why are they so proud to be redheads?!"    Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> That sounds encouraging...he must not have too much damage if the PT is working and they are thinking of letting him hit.... might avoid surgery after all



Yep. And we will know more tomorrow. I will let  you guys know what I find out. 




> LOVE 'em BOTH!!




Me too! I didn't mean I didn't like it. Just trying to explain if they like the Hulk that DD is not worse. 





> WOW Lori...your own personal travel agents   Can't get any better info than that!



I'm special! 




> See....who'd thunk you'd have such good friends ya never even met?



 




> What queue??  WHY are you standin' in a queue???
> 
> Our family loves Popeye too.... not strange...actually SMART when it's hot out



First I do know how to spell queue, must've got distracted by someone while I was typing. 

I meant that it was so long to walk through. I don't stand in it. 

We laugh so hard on Popeye. Love it! 



tlinus said:


> holy crap on a cracker - if that isn't a trip down memory lane!!!



    



bubba's mom said:


> Yep...PSSA testing all this week and into early next...Bubba still   about the no homework...but   he lost his computer access for the rest of the week



Uh oh! What did he do?


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i was hoping to make contact with a mod to get access to our other 2 parts to the thread.
> 
> thought it would be kewl for all of us that want to, to go back quote and post things that were said in the past year.
> 
> like a walk down memory lane sort of.
> 
> 
> i like that type of thing.



I already saved things when you mentioned it before. 



AlexandNessa said:


> Awwww shucks.   Thank you for bringing my old tag back!
> 
> P.S.  Now that we're all redheads, I guess we can't as inconspicuously gang up on CB or Disney Theme Park threads, eh?  Everyone will be all, "Why are the redheads picking on me?  And why are they so proud to be redheads?!"    Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?



I'm in a clique now!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess everyone does have to be careful now!


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?



We're a clique?   

Does that mean we have to sign papers?  Or spit in our palms?  Or sacrafice small animals?   

Not that I am unwilling or anything.  I'm just checking.


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> We're a clique?
> 
> Does that mean we have to sign papers?  Or spit in our palms?  Or sacrafice small animals?
> 
> Not that I am unwilling or anything.  I'm just checking.




I think we're all just Internet Blood Brothers and Sisters now .....


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Awwww shucks.   Thank you for bringing my old tag back!
> 
> P.S.  Now that we're all redheads, I guess we can't as inconspicuously gang up on CB or Disney Theme Park threads, eh?  Everyone will be all, "Why are the redheads picking on me?  And why are they so proud to be redheads?!"    Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?





hooray !!!!!!!


        

thank you oh holy one.......    

tag fairy, you are the bestest !



how can we be a clique when i have invited half of the disers from the CB over here......... 

we are open for every diser

and all who drop in, will get a welcome from someone from this thread.


congrats homie jodie.
i feel like a burden has been lifted.



the texture tag..........glad it was replaced with the memory tag...

you wear it well


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> We're a clique?
> 
> Does that mean we have to sign papers?  Or spit in our palms?  Or sacrafice small animals?
> 
> Not that I am unwilling or anything.  I'm just checking.





loribell said:


> I'm in a clique now!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess everyone does have to be careful now!





AlexandNessa said:


> I think we're all just Internet Blood Brothers and Sisters now .....





i like how you explained that jodie.

that will be our answer if someone says we are a clique.
clique has a negative sound to me.

and blood brothers/sisters is based on the color red, so that makes it even more special.



wow, we are starting a new language here.
hope i don't get senile and forget it all.......... 


jodie, also bow to the holy one tag fairy when you get your wish........
it's in the Bible under instructions of the world.


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> how can we be a clique when i have invited half of the disers from the CB over here.........
> 
> we are open for every diser
> 
> and all who drop in, will get a welcome from someone from this thread.



We are just a super huge clique! We give a whole new meaning to the word! Cause we're special! 



macraven said:


> and blood brothers/sisters is based on the color red, so that makes it even more special.



 



> wow, we are starting a new language here.
> hope i don't get senile and forget it all..........



What do you mean *get*? I think I am already there!  

Hey Tricia how are you feeling today? 

Tracie is your headache gone? If so I know where it went.


----------



## Metro West

OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Dude, didn't you know it was 5:07am.   Go back to bed!!!*



 I wuz thinkin' the same thing! 





			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *I had that happen in New Orleans once.     No problem, this was NO & my new do fit right in.      When we left there, & moved on to Texas, it became a bit of an embarrassment.*



Now you KNOW I haveta ask...didja have purple & yellow highlights too?  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *What gave you that idea?       I never get up that early. *



dunno...was a crap shoot  



Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



You got DH beat....what time do you 'walk out the door'??  He's up at 5:30 and out by 6...to start work at 7:15....  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Todd, that's WAAAYYYY to early for me ... I am not a morning person nor will I ever become one



Ditto.... Ya know, I read about a research study that said you don't "become" one or the other...you are BORN a morning OR a night person and you cannot change it....(well, easily anyway...if you have to change it (cuz of work or whatnot) then, that's a different story...but, you'll always have the "easier time" staying up late or getting up early.....) 



yankeepenny said:


> Remember this ?
> If it was a nice day out, you WALKED to school. You knew better than to dawdle or be late.
> If elderly spoke to you, you spoke very nicely back.
> Ma'am and Sir were not options, they were how you addressed  folks.
> YOU did not decide if you were watching tv, or eating a certain food, your parents did.
> Remember when you were not rewarded for good grades/behavior, it was expected of  you?
> Remember the family dinner hour. You had to be in bed dying to be excused.
> Sunday was family day . You did not venture out in the hood, you did family stuff.
> Remember going to the store /riding you bike and getting sugar if your mom was out and being trusted with the money and responsibility?
> 
> And here is a biggie- everything was basically homemade for food.



ah yes....fond memories..... hey, how about putting your hand thru a window   I remember that...... 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *This took forever, but here's a few pics from cruises & my niece's wedding.    I thought I'd post them, because of the different hairstyles.    Maybe, they'll give Katie some inspiration.*
> 
> 
> Cruise pics:



Tammy!!  You are beautiful!!!  You look so YOUNG!!! I love the Titanic pic   ....how close were all these pix taken??  You don't seem to have changed any from one to the next??   You have a beautiful family...handsome DH....cute DS..... what a family!  Thanks for sharing those... 




Metro West said:


> I know but I like getting off work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm...there's no traffic to speak of and down here that's very important.



How far of a commute do ya have?? 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I almost forgot to share my story about my DS's sweet girlfriend.     They called me from the clinic saying Kenny was sick, & I needed to come & get him.     He had a stomach bug all weekend, but he can only miss so much school.    It's better for them to send him home, than him not go at all.     Anyway, yesterday afternoon the door bell rang.    When I answered the door, it was Kenny's gf.    She had ridden her bike here w/ chicken soup in tow to see how he was doing & take care of him.
> 
> I usually don't get into the gf thing with Kenny, because it never lasts very long.    This one may last a while though, & I hope she does.     She has such a horrible home life.   I like her being here, so I can take care of her.     Her mom's an alcoholic, & she's not good to here at all.    She is a nice person, when she's not drinking.   Unfortunately, that's not often. *



HOW SWEET!!!   She sounds like a keeper   It's a shame she has a hard life...but, that may be what makes her the wonderful person she is...she has seen and learned what NOT to be like from her Ma.... Sometimes I'd like to slap people like that    She sounds like a wonderful gal..... 




			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *They forgot the most important comparison to kids raised later.     We were spanked, when we misbehaved, & we didn't do the same thing twice.   I'm embarrassed to admit, I haven't done as good of a job raising my DS as my parents did with me.    He probably could have benefited from a few spankings.     Time out just doesn't have the same effect. *



Don't beat yourself up Tammy.... You just prolly felt spanking wasn't necessary because that's the way you were disciplined and you wanted to raise your son different..... different strokes for different folks   As long as he's not dead or in jail, all is kay...  

I was spanked (a few times  ) but what I remember most about my childhood was my Mom yelling (all the time  ) and I would never be able to "state my case" or say anything...it was always considered 'backtalk' to her    I will always remember that and have learned from it.  Raising Bubba, he is told (at least once) everyday "i love you" (something I never heard growing up) and I always ask him about his day or what's on his mind.  If we are having a discussion, I ask his thoughts/ideas/opinions.  I do not consider what my son has to say to me as 'backtalk'...rather, important stuff my son is thinkin' about and I want to know what he is thinking/feeling.... whoops...sorry...got off topic.... I'm done now  




tarheelmjfan said:


> *I've never ridden either coaster or Dr. Doom.    I keep saying I'm going to, then never get around to it.    Let me know what your DW thinks.    I have a feeling my DS isn't going to let me forget it next visit. *



WHAT?!?!  You needs to be ridin' thems sista   Doom is nothin'...it's mostly the anticipation of the 'takeup' that scares most...once yer gone...it's just a beautiful view that doesn't seem to last long enough.... The coasters....well...they are just FUN!!  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Speaking of April Fool's jokes, my DH's boss called him today & told him he was suspended for 3 weeks for a mistake he supposedly made.     We both almost fainted.     That wasn't funny.*



btw...thanks for the idea!


----------



## bubba's mom

crap!!!    I'm ketchupin and had to be interrupted by clients....   Don't they know I'm trying to ketchup here??  

meantime...you all just kept right on yappin'......


----------



## macraven

putting your hand through a window.......


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284



What a great way to christen our new tags!  Those poor folks are gonna be confused.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> I wuz thinkin' the same thing!



Me three! 



> Don't beat yourself up Tammy.... You just prolly felt spanking wasn't necessary because that's the way you were disciplined and you wanted to raise your son different..... different strokes for different folks   As long as he's not dead or in jail, all is kay...
> 
> I was spanked (a few times  ) but what I remember most about my childhood was my Mom yelling (all the time  ) and I would never be able to "state my case" or say anything...it was always considered 'backtalk' to her    I will always remember that and have learned from it.  Raising Bubba, he is told (at least once) everyday "i love you" (something I never heard growing up) and I always ask him about his day or what's on his mind.  If we are having a discussion, I ask his thoughts/ideas/opinions.  I do not consider what my son has to say to me as 'backtalk'...rather, important stuff my son is thinkin' about and I want to know what he is thinking/feeling.... whoops...sorry...got off topic.... I'm done now



I know where you are coming from. My kids hear I love you every day too. Something to this day I don't remember ever hearing from my parents. 





> btw...thanks for the idea!



So she is to blame! 



bubba's mom said:


> crap!!!    I'm ketchupin and had to be interrupted by clients....   Don't they know I'm trying to ketchup here??
> 
> meantime...you all just kept right on yappin'......



The nerve!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> What a great way to christen our new tags!  Those poor folks are gonna be confused.



He, he, he!


----------



## bubba's mom

coastermom said:


> Barb. Buy that stock in ACMOORE I am there at least once a week sometimes twice. I always have a project to do or a craft i am working on .



thanks for the tip!  

 



damo said:


> We've got some real hot mamas around here!!!



yeah we do!  



RVGal said:


> I know I've fallen behind on all my ketchup.  I don't seem to have much energy.



I haven't read far enuf to find out if you're better today? 



loribell said:


> I still haven't decided. We may do a day or two in NC then a day or two in GA. I'm always making changes to my plans. When I figure it out I will let you know. *Of course being in Ga means I get to meet Tricia!*



 




( i jealous  )



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> We are going to try it. I think it will be fun, especially since we aren't morning people. It has always been very hard for us to get up and get to the parks for opening. We've always done it but it hasn't been relaxing.



I agree....wasn't fun getting up earlier on vacation than if you'd stayed home and it was a weekend   I know you've mentioned Ally being up at like midnight sometimes (the reason you'd sign off here   )...so, I'm guessing the Evening EMHs will be better for your family....hey...ya gotta try!  



KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!





damo said:


> We need pictures!



CONGRATS KATIE!!!  That's wonderful news    Can I ask...what do you mean "I" put a bid in...isn't Matt in on this too??  (or do YOU just wear the pants in the family   ) 

I agree w/ Damo....we needs pix..... (gotta figure out whose new house is bigger....ya know...for the parties   )  

  Housewarming at KFeds  



macraven said:


> if the pills don't work enough, you can take the weekly injections of B12.




also good for skin, hair & nails


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> putting your hand through a window.......



well....that was an 'oops'   But, some bigger kid stole my BigWheel and the door was locked and Mom didn't hear me banging on the door.....until the window shattered that is


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Well slap my butt and watch my fat jiggle.



 You're a hot mama...how can you have anything _fat _to jiggle??  



AlexandNessa said:


> I think I'm going to change my user name to Savannah.  Maybe Savvy Annie.  Not only is she winning our March Madness Fantasy Bracket, but this morning we learned that she eats cheese puffs in addition to popcorn and pasta.  She climbed in the sink this morning and took a bath.  Yes, this means I also took a bath.  Demon cat.  And, thanks to her, our cat sitter will be needing "combat pay" while she babysits for us while we're at Universal in a few weeks.  Brat!



I love your Annie   She sounds like so much fun....   (you really need to take/post more pix).... Uh...if you change your username, you'll lose everything...your tags, status, etc.... You just can't do it  



macraven said:


> i uploaded pics to flickr but can only download so many each month.
> 
> tell me what do you use to post your pics?



photobucket



AlexandNessa said:


> I can hardly believe you "got fat" in HULA HULA LAND.  Fat is so relative anyway.  Are you watching the Biggest Loser?  Mike and I turn that into a drinking game ... anytime someone cries on that flippin show, you have to drink.  Had I been drinking beers tonight instead of water, I'd be tanked.



Nah...I don't believe she got fat in Hula-World either    Ironically (don't laff), I watch the Biggest Loser while I'm working out  (honest...it's inspiring...ya know...NOT to get to 300lbs!)



AlexandNessa said:


> Did Brab really get fired or was that April Fools?



  Tammy gave me idea for April Fool joke.... c'mon...I hadn't been fooled OR fooled anyone all day  



AlexandNessa said:


> I did sort through some pics, and I did see Penny's beautiful cats!     I would gladly ship mine to you to babysit.  They do require active babysitting though ... just a warning.  Mike and I insist that they are worse than having children.



Okay...well...maybe Annie IS worse than my Bubba....he's an  ya know  



macraven said:


> brab did an april fool joke on us.
> she did not get fired.
> 
> in all the clammor and excitement tonight, i forgot to tell her congrats on her 11,000 posts.  that is what she posted .......her way of celebrating the big number while the rest of us fretted over her sorrow.
> she didn't get fired.



That's kay mac....at least I posted it HERE .... at HOME.... (didn't want to get yelled at again   )


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i jealous  )



I get meet you too! 

See there are perks to driving! 



> I agree....wasn't fun getting up earlier on vacation than if you'd stayed home and it was a weekend   I know you've mentioned Ally being up at like midnight sometimes (the reason you'd sign off here   )...so, I'm guessing the Evening EMHs will be better for your family....hey...ya gotta try!



As long as we are not getting up to an alarm we all stay up late. Ally is NOT a morning person. She stayed home today and did not even stir until 10:30! 





bubba's mom said:


> well....that was an 'oops'   But, some bigger kid stole my BigWheel and the door was locked and Mom didn't hear me banging on the door.....until the window shattered that is



Ouch! I'm sure she took it real well too!


----------



## bubba's mom

bubba's mom said:


> Dearest Tag Fairy....
> 
> I luv my homie Jodie and she would like to swap one of her other older tags to have her "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?" tag back.  She'd love to keep the "Proud Redhead", but swap another tag for the one you took.....
> 
> Pleeze
> 
> thank you!
> Homie Brab




THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH DEAR TAG FAIRY!!!  

Brab


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> That's kay mac....at least I posted it HERE .... at HOME.... (didn't want to get yelled at again   )



Oh yeah congratulations you yakker you! 

And you got yelled at any way! Of course the thought that went through my mind initially was it was a blessing for you. You work way to hard!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

WOW!!!

Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> holy crap on a cracker - if that isn't a trip down memory lane!!!



   i do believe you'll be needin' a certain cloth  



loribell said:


> Geez, I went to bed early and missed the party.   Nope, I wouldn't have minded at all.



Okay....I'm sure I'll be gettin your number...so, I'll remember that  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> You mean WE are your life. You guys are my life too and I like it!



Wait?!  I thought my life was working and running Bubba to soccer and karate and working out??   Where are you guys fittin' in??   



macraven said:


> gee, i thought tags were at the other end of the body.........



 



loribell said:


> Brab is just bad!







you just jealous  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Andy it is!



no....it's Rob or Robert....weren't ya payin' attention?!? 




AlexandNessa said:


> Awwww shucks.   Thank you for bringing my old tag back!
> 
> P.S.  Now that we're all redheads, I guess we can't as inconspicuously gang up on CB or Disney Theme Park threads, eh?  Everyone will be all, "Why are the redheads picking on me?  And why are they so proud to be redheads?!"    Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?



I thought about that too...but, that's okay....we don't 'bash' Disney like Disneyites bash Universal....we haveta let 'em know we ARE here and we are in numbers  (smaller numbers, but numbers none the less)


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> And you got yelled at any way! Of course the thought that went through my mind initially was it was a blessing for you. You work way to hard!



uh...ya do realize I've been here at work since 9am....except for 2 'rushes', been slow all day...I'm getting paid to sit here and DIS


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> i do believe you'll be needin' a certain cloth



   ummmmm - nah.

I would rather use a handful of poison ivy than THAT thing!!!!!!


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Okay....I'm sure I'll be gettin your number...so, I'll remember that



 



> Wait?!  I thought my life was working and running Bubba to soccer and karate and working out??   Where are you guys fittin' in??



There you go again gettin your priorities all screwed up!  



> you just jealous



Do you know how many I fell for yesterday! Must have been the migraine. Yep , that's my story! 



> no....it's Rob or Robert....weren't ya payin' attention?!?



But Jodie likes the name Andy. And Rob/Andy said he didn't care what we called him as long as we didn't call him Bob. Right?

I miss Jodie. She hasn't been around much. I say we go with Andy. You know Mikey's pt renamed him Fred. 




> I thought about that too...but, that's okay....we don't 'bash' Disney like Disneyites bash Universal....we haveta let 'em know we ARE here and we are in numbers  (smaller numbers, but numbers none the less)



True! We are GOOD! 



bubba's mom said:


> uh...ya do realize I've been here at work since 9am....except for 2 'rushes', been slow all day...I'm getting paid to sit here and DIS



 My kinda job!


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> ummmmm - nah.
> 
> I would rather use a handful of poison ivy than THAT thing!!!!!!



 I think I will stick with tp!


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> Yep. And we will know more tomorrow. I will let  you guys know what I find out.



Definately keep us posted  




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Me too! I didn't mean I didn't like it. Just trying to explain if they like the Hulk that DD is not worse.



I don't think one or the other is "worse" per se.... I do think DD is _faster _tho 




			
				loribell said:
			
		

> I'm special!



Duh...I already knew that  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> First I do know how to spell queue, must've got distracted by someone while I was typing.
> 
> I meant that it was so long to walk through. I don't stand in it.
> 
> We laugh so hard on Popeye. Love it!



Understandable....i hate distractions   It is a long walk..... on DD tho, there is a shortcut.    If you were in the locker area, and went to the LEFT out of that area (like the old EP) you walk up the walkway and when you see the black 'gate' on your left, walk thru it...viola! Shortcut   (I will show you if you can't find it   )

Oh and Bubba didn't do what he was told when he was told to do it....that is 'not listening to Dad' and that result was no computer the rest of the week for not listening.  He still has his DS or PS2 if he wants...but he's really into a book right now...so, most likely he will read or watch tv. 



RVGal said:


> We're a clique?
> 
> Does that mean we have to sign papers?  Or spit in our palms?  Or sacrafice small animals?
> 
> Not that I am unwilling or anything.  I'm just checking.



  We need to get tats now...   



macraven said:


> how can we be a clique when i have invited half of the disers from the CB over here.........
> 
> we are open for every diser
> 
> and all who drop in, will get a welcome from someone from this thread.



true ... can't be a 'clique' when mac keeps inviting the whole world....but, all ARE welcome... we love noobies  



loribell said:


> What do you mean *get*? I think I am already there!
> 
> Hey Tricia how are you feeling today?
> 
> Tracie is your headache gone? If so I know where it went.



oh great...I'm meetin' ya in the summer and you're senile    j/k  

What fun we'll have...senile you and dumb blonde me!  (I hope they don't let us alone to wonder around by ourselves   )

Hope your headache goes away....didja take drugs to make it go?? 



Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284



thanks Todd...can always count on you to keep us 'in the know' of other threads here on the DIS.....I guess that would be the next neighborhood over?  



loribell said:


> I get meet you too!
> 
> See there are perks to driving!



crap...deleted part of it again  

Ally didn't stir till 10:30 huh??  My kinda gal   I remember those days  

Yes..there are perks to driving...but, I'd still rather fly   Someday I hook up w/ her...someday.... 

....might not be till our kids are full grown and outta the house...but someday.... 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 

Lots of us    Welcome to our home....you are an "honorary redhead"  now


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> Tracie is your headache gone? If so I know where it went.



  

oops - sorry!!

headache is pretty much gone, the cough is another story in itself


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well, thanks!!
 My mom STILL has red hair, although over the years it has now taken a Ronald mcDonald shade!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> ummmmm - nah.
> 
> I would rather use a handful of poison ivy than THAT thing!!!!!!



I'd rather use the cloth...ya do know it's a fresh, clean cloth for _each _person....not the same one reused all day by _everyone_... (that's just gross!)  Besides....I wouldn't want to walk around all day scratchin my butt  



loribell said:


> There you go again gettin your priorities all screwed up!



I'm sorry  

I think I need help... 



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> But Jodie likes the name Andy. And Rob/Andy said he didn't care what we called him as long as we didn't call him Bob. Right?
> 
> I miss Jodie. She hasn't been around much. I say we go with Andy.


Right...he said "not Bob"...but Jodie ain't here enuf to call him Andy.... I call him Rob...you call him what you want... but I'm guessing just don't call him 'late for dinner'  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> You know Mikey's pt renamed him Fred.



Watch the look on his face when I meet him and say "Hi Fred...nice to finally meet ya"  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> My kinda job!



meh...somethin' to do while Bubba's in skool  



tlinus said:


> headache is pretty much gone, the cough is another story in itself



well...we share the love here..... sorry you're coughin'...if it's a tight cough, take Mucinex...that stuff works wonders   ...in the meantime...start pumpin Vit C...you haveta get well and can't be sick for your trips


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





    
to the newest homie:

DisneyBride'03

she's a homie some of us met during the tagging event.

let's all give her a big welcome here!    



she is now a redhead.......


don't worry if you aren't.
brab here is a hair dresser......... 



bridey, just jump on in and yak.
don't worry about getting your feet wet, don't be shy...

we are glad you stopped by!!


----------



## tlinus

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, thanks!!
> My mom STILL has red hair, although over the years it has now taken a Ronald mcDonald shade!!



Welcome to our home!!!

Um, we really aren't true Redheads - We go by that nickname because this is the side of the DIS we lovingly refer to as the Darkside.....therefore we call ourselves the ReadHeaded Step Children of the DIS    

We really are a great bunch!!


----------



## RVGal

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We're here!

Welcome!  



Pull up a chair and claim your space.  All the good spots might be taken, but when we move again... which is about once a month or so... you can call dibs on something better.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> But Jodie likes the name Andy. And Rob/Andy said he didn't care what we called him as long as we didn't call him Bob. Right?
> 
> I miss Jodie. She hasn't been around much. I say we go with Andy. You know Mikey's pt renamed him Fred.




so right lori.
while the rest of you were catching zzzzzzzzz's last night, jodie appeared andi gave her the cliff notes for her to  ketchup here.

if andy is good enough for jodie, it's good enough for me.

and since andy/rob is still sleeping, what he doesn't know won't hurt him.

unless he has a temper........you know what they say about tempers and redheads.......... 



bubba's mom said:


> We need to get tats now...
> 
> 
> 
> true ... can't be a 'clique' when mac keeps inviting the whole world....but, all ARE welcome... we love noobies
> 
> 
> 
> oh great...I'm meetin' ya in the summer and you're senile    j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of us    Welcome to our home....you are an "honorary redhead"  now




Tats..............ouch...........i hate  needles!!  

what if we just use magic markers to make them.....?


i aways invite everyone to where i am.
besides, they might bring cookies.....

i must be getting senile, i forgot what i was going to say next.


and yes, we have a new red with us.
she wears it so well and her mom is a lucy i am told....... 



tlinus said:


> oops - sorry!!
> 
> headache is pretty much gone, the cough is another story in itself




drink jack, it will fix that throat up in no time and you won't even remember the headache and pain you have had.






DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, thanks!!
> My mom STILL has red hair, although over the years it has now taken a Ronald mcDonald shade!!





hey lucy.............i'm home......in my best ricky ricardo voice 

over

if you are breathing and love orlando, you have found a home here.
my mom is a red head also, so was grandpa but i didn't like him very much.



bubba's mom said:


> Right...he said "not Bob"...but Jodie ain't here enuf to call him Andy.... I call him Rob...you call him what you want... but I'm guessing just don't call him 'late for dinner'
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the look on his face when I meet him and say "Hi Fred...nice to finally meet ya"




don't call him bob or he will break your leg.
maybe an arm too while he is at it.

can't play a game with the name bob.  spell it backwards, still bob.

andy sounds kewl
raggedy andy is a natural redhead........


ok, he can be robfredandyred


----------



## RVGal

I am doing better today.  Finally.  I actually got _hungry_ this morning and ate a piece of cheese toast and... wait for it... NO TUMMY GRUMBLES after the food hit.   

I haven't really been hungry since, but I am so doggone thirsty that I have had a bottle of water with me all day.  I guess maybe I did get a little dehydrated or something, but I was trying to get the fluids in.

Anyway, I can cross that off my list of complaints for the day.  And it is a beautiful day here today, btw.  I have all the windows open to air out whatever germs might be left.  The boys are running around squealing in the backyard.  New tags for the homies.  I call that a good day.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Enjoy yourself on our side of the boards!


----------



## macraven

it's a good day here where i am when it doesn't snow.


we had flurries yesterday morning...........









i don't like snow and snow doesn't like me.


----------



## macraven

homies, disneybride03 needs a name.


come up with something cute!


i think DB has been used before.

maybe POC red for the redhead?



i dunno know, trying to clean the oven and the flumes........well, loving the flumes right now.


better living through chemicals...........


----------



## macraven

well, maybe red for her.....





disneybride03, what name do you want?

do you like nicknames?

maybe :       don't laugh, i'm thinking here.....


disney bride the III  ?


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> homies, disneybride03 needs a name.
> 
> 
> come up with something cute!
> 
> 
> i think DB has been used before.
> 
> maybe POC red for the redhead?
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno know, trying to clean the oven and the flumes........well, loving the flumes right now.
> 
> 
> better living through chemicals...........



Your oven has flumes?  Wow.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *  you gotta love tag fairy*
> *my first tag   *


 
look like they've spawned - i see three, count them 3 tags 



tlinus said:


> *holy crap on a cracker* - if that isn't a trip down memory lane!!!


haven't heard that in awhile 



bubba's mom said:


> Yep...PSSA testing all this week and into early next...Bubba still  about the no homework...but he lost his computer access for the rest of the week
> 
> Congrats on the AK comin' thru  Did you decide what to do next yet??


 
keep bubba on the straight & narrow, those work habits will carry him thru! they cancelled our district's testing this week, evidently too many kids out sick 

i'm a bit compulsive on the planning (no, really I am ); won't make up my mind until i have to or DH makes me even then i still may do the old switcheroo...cannot help myself, it's a sickness.


per mac "gee, i thought tags were at the other end of the body......... "

_i'm not going to *go *there _




AlexandNessa said:


> Awwww shucks.  Thank you for bringing my old tag back!
> 
> P.S. Now that we're all redheads, I guess we can't as inconspicuously gang up on CB or Disney Theme Park threads, eh? Everyone will be all, "Why are the redheads picking on me? And why are they so proud to be redheads?!"  Guess we're really in a "clique" now, eh?


 
congrats to u wonder if it's ask & you shall receive tag day Unfortunately my bag of wit is running on empty today.



macraven said:


> jodie, also *bow to the holy one tag fairy* when you get your wish........
> it's in the Bible under instructions of the world.


 
i dunno about 1 tag fairy, especially if she's in a union; no way would she work the hours she does 




DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, thanks!!
> My mom STILL has red hair, although over the years it has now taken a Ronald mcDonald shade!!


 
welcome, quit clowining around U must be in good with the tag fairy, one of those coveted scrolling tags...drool!

while lime green is associated with the general DISboard population, i believe we are henceforth in the red 

off to rub elbows with the toney peeps...yesterday, the caddy class was told the # rule after no cell phones on the course is no autographs .  He came home with a manual to study , they take this job seriously


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Your oven has flumes?  Wow.



see what chemicals can do to you???


listen kids, don't take drugs.


fumes......fumes.........but flumes is a good second choice when under the infuence of fumes......


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284


 
 you do find such good threads


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> look like they've spawned - i see three, count them 3 tags
> 
> haven't heard that in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> keep bubba on the straight & narrow, those work habits will carry him thru! they cancelled our district's testing this week, evidently too many kids out sick
> 
> i'm a bit compulsive on the planning (no, really I am ); won't make up my mind until i have to or DH makes me even then i still may do the old switcheroo...cannot help myself, it's a sickness.
> 
> 
> per mac "gee, i thought tags were at the other end of the body......... "
> 
> _i'm not going to *go *there _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats to u wonder if it's ask & you shall receive tag day Unfortunately my bag of wit is running on empty today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome, quit clowining around U must be in good with the tag fairy, one of those coveted scrolling tags...drool!
> 
> while lime green is associated with the general DISboard population, i believe we are henceforth in the red



janet, remember when we were on the wapasdi team, the uso
universal , seaworld, off site hotels, ?

one of the teamies would always say, crap on a cracker.

funny.... 

i'd always laugh when i read that.


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry...customers again  



macraven said:


> to the newest homie:
> 
> DisneyBride'03
> 
> she's a homie some of us met during the tagging event.
> 
> let's all give her a big welcome here!
> 
> she is now a redhead.......
> 
> don't worry if you aren't.
> *brab here is a hair dresser*.........



Actually, we prefer the term "hair_stylist_"  



tlinus said:


> Welcome to our home!!!
> 
> Um, we really aren't true Redheads - We go by that nickname because this is the side of the DIS we lovingly refer to as the Darkside.....therefore we call ourselves the ReadHeaded Step Children of the DIS
> 
> We really are a great bunch!!



We rock!    We are the Redheaded Stepchilds of the DIS....AND, we're PROUD of it  



RVGal said:


> Pull up a chair and claim your space.  All the good spots might be taken, but when we move again... which is about once a month or so... you can call dibs on something better.



again....   I hate breakin down and assembling and fillin my bed every month or two.....  (Somebody buy a bigger house  ) 



macraven said:


> Tats..............ouch...........i hate  needles!!
> 
> what if we just use magic markers to make them.....?



  they DO make Sharpies in all sortsa pretty colors these days....    ...somebody come up w/ a logo...  



RVGal said:


> I am doing better today.  Finally.  I actually got _hungry_ this morning and ate a piece of cheese toast and... wait for it... NO TUMMY GRUMBLES after the food hit.
> 
> I haven't really been hungry since, but I am so doggone thirsty that I have had a bottle of water with me all day.  I guess maybe I did get a little dehydrated or something, but I was trying to get the fluids in.
> 
> Anyway, I can cross that off my list of complaints for the day.  And it is a beautiful day here today, btw.  I have all the windows open to air out whatever germs might be left.  The boys are running around squealing in the backyard.  New tags for the homies.  I call that a good day.



We had 70 yesterday...   not today tho    Of course NOT TODAY...today is soccer practice outside...why WOULD it be nice out today  

Anyhows...glad you are feeling better and can get some nurishment....keep drinking fluids...we don't want you to dehydrate and shrivel up into nothing!  



macraven said:


> i dunno know, trying to clean the oven and the flumes........well, loving the flumes right now.
> 
> better living through chemicals...........


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> you do find such good threads



it's a natural calling for todd.......


and he doesn't have to leave a trail of popcorn when he goes to the HHN at uo.

he directed me in the right way.

he led
i followed.


but, he had been there nights before and had it memorized.

the next night i was on my own and missed mr todd.
i forgot the way i wanted to go and didn't have my glasses to read the map for the houses.


and it poured rain that night.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

WOW!

Thanks for that great welcome......I feel loved...ok...you know what I mean!! lol

Dont know what I di, or who...oops..lol..to get a moving tag Love it though
I know I shouldnt make fun of my moms hair..lol...but later I will post a pic...her hair color matched the seats on the Magical Express Bus!! lol
I love nicknames!!! DB03 has been used cause some dont like the long name....
It is tought o keep up on this thread, you guys are fast!! lol


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> well, maybe red for her.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneybride03, what name do you want?
> 
> do you like nicknames?
> 
> maybe :       don't laugh, i'm thinking here.....
> 
> 
> disney bride the III  ?



*How about DTU disney turned universal  but don't think she will like that one   *


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> sorry...customers again
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we prefer the term "hair_stylist_"
> 
> 
> 
> We rock!    We are the Redheaded Stepchilds of the DIS....AND, we're PROUD of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they DO make Sharpies in all sortsa pretty colors these days....    ...somebody come up w/ a logo...




i thought of that word but couldn't find my dictionary to look it up.

wasn't sure if it was one word or two.

hair stylist
or
hairstylist



don't want to look stupid for the whole word to see here.
i am a teacher  


want me to go back and edit the word???


----------



## DisneyBride'03

My mom says...."going to my beauty shop".....still!


----------



## RVGal

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thanks for that great welcome......I feel loved...ok...you know what I mean!! lol
> 
> Dont know what I di, or who...oops..lol..to get a moving tag Love it though
> I know I shouldnt make fun of my moms hair..lol...but later I will post a pic...her hair color matched the seats on the Magical Express Bus!! lol
> I love nicknames!!! DB03 has been used cause some dont like the long name....
> It is tought o keep up on this thread, you guys are fast!! lol



DB03?  Cool.  Sounds like a companion to C3PO and R2D2.

It moves fast because there are a bunch of us.  Don't worry about keeping up.  You'll get a headache and we'll all feel bad.  Just jump in whenever and say whatever.

Well, not "whatever" in the "it'll get you points or banned" kinda way...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Good afternoon fellow *Redheads *   ... just popping in to say Hi ... will BBL


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> look like they've spawned - i see three, count them 3 tags



you gots 4 tags  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> i'm a bit compulsive on the planning (no, really I am) won't make up my mind until i have to or DH makes me even then i still may do the old switcheroo...cannot help myself, it's a sickness.



I don't worry aboutcha...you know what you're doin... and you'll change it a few times even after you've made your decision  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> Unfortunately my bag of wit is running on empty today.



 that'd actually be the perfect tag....but, i fear TF is tired from all their work last nite and is now resting  



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> while lime green is associated with the general DISboard population, i believe we are henceforth in the red



so much for the 'royal blue' vote, eh? 



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> off to rub elbows with the toney peeps...yesterday, the caddy class was told the # rule after no cell phones on the course is no autographs .  *He came home with a manual to study* , they take this job seriously



  They actually have a "caddy" manual??  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Dont know what I di, or who...oops..lol..to get a moving tag Love it though



I think a friend of yours requested it for you.... 



			
				DisneyBride'03 said:
			
		

> I know I shouldnt make fun of my moms hair..lol...but later I will post a pic...her hair color matched the seats on the Magical Express Bus!! lol



 

  it's a shame tho  



			
				DisneyBride'03 said:
			
		

> It is tought o keep up on this thread, you guys are fast!! lol



uh..yeah...we forgot to mention that....it's nothing for us to post 5 pages in a day.  Unusal for ME to be posting this much (from work)..... our homies who worked all day and didn't check in are gonna   when they see how many pages we racked up today  

so, in short, you don't have to 'keep up'....just stop by whenever ya want....all are welcome  



macraven said:


> i thought of that word but couldn't find my dictionary to look it up.
> 
> wasn't sure if it was one word or two.
> 
> hair stylist
> or
> hairstylist
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to look stupid for the whole word to see here.
> i am a teacher
> 
> 
> want me to go back and edit the word???



i use one word ...and no, you don't have to edit it....it was more a note of 'terminology' than anything  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> My mom says...."going to my beauty shop".....still!



  i hate that too....'beauty shop'....it's SALON.... but, then again, Mom's are 'dated' with their terminology from that era.... I've trained Pat to say "stylist" instead of "dresser"...and she is coming around from "shop" to "salon"   ...it's a slow process to teach old dog new trick


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good afternoon fellow *Redheads *   ... just popping in to say Hi ... will BBL



*GOOD AFTERNOON CDN*


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good afternoon fellow *Redheads *   ... just popping in to say Hi ... will BBL



HI!!  

BYE!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

I've accumulated 64 messages in my email.... best start emptying those....


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> I've accumulated 64 messages in my email.... best start emptying those....


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thanks for that great welcome......I feel loved...ok...you know what I mean!! lol
> 
> Dont know what I di, or who...oops..lol..to get a moving tag Love it though
> I know I shouldnt make fun of my moms hair..lol...but later I will post a pic...her hair color matched the seats on the Magical Express Bus!! lol
> I love nicknames!!! DB03 has been used cause some dont like the long name....
> It is tought o keep up on this thread, you guys are fast!! lol






i will post a pic of my mom but not until she dies.
she has a computer and would kill me if i posted her pic.
she thinks she looks old.
she is old


she's a redhead alrighty and full of freckles.

one of the worse beatings of my life with a wire coat hanger was when i played connect the dots on her face with a marker when she fell asleep one afternoon.  i was a kid then, i was bored.


she had to many freckles, all the lines started to run together.

i should have played connect the dots on her arm instead.

live and let learn i tell ya'


miss red, we are a friendly bunch here.  we only have one rule and that is to play nice.  no one is ever bashed, insulted or ignored here.

we are all adults and play by the dis rules.
everyone is welcome here.


you and the jambo gang and the red gang can play back and forth on both threads........

wouldn't that get confusing.....wow   


most of us here tell the others, just jump in and start talking when you arrive.

it is hard to keep up and once in awhile brab or i will do the cliff notes for the group.  

we usually have a couple of different conversations going on at once.
we have that talent you know.....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I've accumulated 64 messages in my email.... best start emptying those....



snap, wish i had 64 messages in my box.

i came home to 3211 messages.
i still have over 1500 to go to read thru them all.





i sign up for everything.
and i sign up for lots of threads.



R2D2, i like that tricia.

kind of like red 2 disney 2


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> one of the worse beatings of my life with a wire coat hanger was when i played connect the dots on her face with a marker when she fell asleep one afternoon.  i was a kid then, i was bored.
> 
> she had to many freckles, all the lines started to run together.
> 
> i should have played connect the dots on her arm instead.
> 
> live and let learn i tell ya'



 whoopsie!!  

Reminds me of that movie.... Mommie Dearest  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> miss red, we are a friendly bunch here.  we only have one rule and that is to play nice.  no one is ever bashed, insulted or ignored here.
> 
> we are all adults and play by the dis rules.
> everyone is welcome here.
> 
> 
> you and the jambo gang and the red gang can play back and forth on both threads........
> 
> wouldn't that get confusing.....wow
> 
> 
> most of us here tell the others, just jump in and start talking when you arrive.
> 
> it is hard to keep up and once in awhile brab or i will do the cliff notes for the group.
> 
> we usually have a couple of different conversations going on at once.
> we have that talent you know.....



actually...another rule is 'no politics'  

you don't have to keep up...just jump in on any ole conversation...sometimes cliff notes are around...sometimes they are buried....sometimes I need cliffnotes  

don't worry about nuthin'....this, after all, something about nothing


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> whoopsie!!
> 
> Reminds me of that movie.... Mommie Dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry about nuthin'....this, after all, something about nothing  [/COLOR][/SIZE]





ha.........ha........i gave my mom that book for her birthday when it came out.

she said she loved it........



and i didn't underline anything in the book.

just a "to my dearest mommy" on the inside cover.......


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> ha.........ha........i gave my mom that book for her birthday when it came out.
> 
> she said she loved it........
> 
> 
> 
> and i didn't underline anything in the book.
> 
> just a "to my dearest mommy" on the inside cover.......



*I told you no wire hangers
I wish that was all I got a wippin with     *


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> snap, wish i had 64 messages in my box.
> 
> i came home to 3211 messages.



okay....you win  



macraven said:


> ha.........ha........i gave my mom that book for her birthday when it came out.
> 
> she said she loved it........
> 
> and i didn't underline anything in the book.
> 
> just a "to my dearest mommy" on the inside cover.......



pphhbbttt.... I GAVE my Mom the DVD for her birthday or Mother's Day...or some holiday


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *I told you no wire hangers
> I wish that was all I got a wippin with     *


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> okay....you win
> 
> 
> 
> pphhbbttt.... I GAVE my Mom the DVD for her birthday or Mother's Day...or some holiday



that's because you are a thoughtful daughter.......


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


>



AWW you would understan if ya met my mom she is only 5ft 2 and at 13 or 14 we already towered over her so it was if ya don't mind then whatever she could get then ya gotta a wippin with


----------



## yankeepenny

Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284





you all have got to read what I posted............................


----------



## yankeepenny

my mom still goes to the *beauty parlor *to get her hair done, and if someone "passes away" she goes to the *funeral parlor *and talks to the *undertaker*........

and she still calls margarine oleo


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Welcome DB03!!!  Even our new homies get new tags!  Guess the TF will be sleeping soundly tonight after all the work that was put in last night!

Well, still at work...swim lessons tonight with the lil munchkins!!  They're so cute but definitely a handful.  I'll be checking in later to see what's going on...

Don't mind the smell of chlorine when I come in, it's only ME!
And no, my hair has never turned green.  Whew!


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> you all have got to read what I posted............................



*  good post Penny*


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> you all have got to read what I posted............................



i went and read. so cute penny. glad you got your two cents in....get it..

cents, pennies, penny.......

i kill myself like brab says...



maybe we should back off that thread.
i think we were uninvited to it.


no hard feelings, just how it goes.

it was fun while it lasted.  we don't want to be known as the redheads with a temper.............


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> maybe we should back off that thread.
> i think we were uninvited to it.
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, just how it goes.
> 
> it was fun while it lasted.  we don't want to be known as the redheads with a temper.............




Yep.  We were shown the door.  Somebody didn't get the joke and, more importantly, didn't like that they didn't get the joke and got their undies twisted.  Whatever.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

You redheads are just too awesome! Thanks
And by the way....as much as my mom drives me nuts, lol..I would never post her photo...in fear that one day my kids may come here and do the same...lol

Its jsut the back of her head....and the seat...red...red....lol


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Yep.  We were shown the door.  Somebody didn't get the joke and, more importantly, didn't like that they didn't get the joke and got their undies twisted.  Whatever.



  Yep I agree but ya have to admitt it was funny
To us anyway


----------



## RVGal

It was funny to more than just us.

I post on a chat thread on the CB.  Somebody asked me on that this morning what was going on.  She said, "That was so cool.  Somebody said bring out the redhead on the POTC refurb thread and all of a sudden you and all these other people showed up with your redhead tags!"  She thought it was hysterical and she didn't even know what the tag meant.

Some people just find reasons to get their noses out of joint.  We did our funny little attack on the thread and had a laugh.  Now we're back home where we belong.  It's not like we'll be spreading our crap all over their turf or anything.  Sheesh.


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> You redheads are just too awesome! Thanks
> And by the way....as much as my mom drives me nuts, lol..I would never post her photo...in fear that one day my kids may come here and do the same...lol
> 
> Its just the back of her head....and the seat...red...red....lol



R2D2......red 2 disney 2 aka disneybride03.


thanks for covering our backs with your last comment.
much appreciated. 

we won't go back there.
it's not funny anymore when someone gets hurt feelings and unsubscribes to a thread over our sick humor.

our point is to have fun and spread the mummy dust, not upset any disers.


but your comment about the derailing was a hoot.........

i'm hoping that calls for the honorary golden homie award for saving the redheads there today...........


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RVGal said:


> It was funny to more than just us.
> 
> I post on a chat thread on the CB.  Somebody asked me on that this morning what was going on.  She said, "That was so cool.  Somebody said bring out the redhead on the POTC refurb thread and all of a sudden you and all these other people showed up with your redhead tags!"  She thought it was hysterical and she didn't even know what the tag meant.
> 
> Some people just find reasons to get their noses out of joint.  We did our funny little attack on the thread and had a laugh.  Now we're back home where we belong.  It's not like we'll be spreading our crap all over their turf or anything.  Sheesh.



It was great...some folks jsut cant get humor through the written word,, unless you put a big LOL...lol

I thought it was great....esp when I said...the redheads took over...some obviously took me serious!!! Sorry


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> my mom still goes to the *beauty parlor *to get her hair done, and if someone "passes away" she goes to the *funeral parlor *and talks to the *undertaker*........
> 
> and she still calls margarine oleo





what's margarine?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> R2D2......red 2 disney 2 aka disneybride03.
> 
> 
> thanks for covering our backs with your last comment.
> much appreciated.
> 
> we won't go back there.
> it's not funny anymore when someone gets hurt feelings and unsubscribes to a thread over our sick humor.
> 
> our point is to have fun and spread the mummy dust, not upset any disers.
> 
> 
> but your comment about the derailing was a hoot.........
> 
> i'm hoping that calls for the honorary golden homie award for saving the redheads there today...........



R2D2...love it


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> It was great...some folks jsut cant get humor through the written word,, unless you put a big LOL...lol
> 
> I thought it was great....esp when I said...the redheads took over...some obviously took me serious!!! Sorry





don't be sorry, you were great.... i caught your sense of humor before on other threads.


hey, you live near chicagoland......me too but north of you.

haven't you posted on the Calling all Chicago thread part2?

if not, join in.  i went on that thread aabout 2 months after sandy/slo started it.


people come and go on that thread.  it's slow moving.
yesterday we talked about what to fix for dinner.


----------



## ky07

DisneyBride'03 said:


> It was great...some folks jsut cant get humor through the written word,, unless you put a big LOL...lol
> 
> I thought it was great....esp when I said...the redheads took over...some obviously took me serious!!! Sorry




*Thats ok like Mac said some people just doesn't get our humor and takes it way too serious  *


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> R2D2...love it



i hope you like it.
tricia, RVGal came up with that one.


you don't have to say you like it if you rather use another name.



i do think R2D2 is catchy.
you get the red and you still have the disney in the name!


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> R2D2...love it



oh, i see you will be at the motherland in late september.
i will be there oct 2nd.  i love the F & W event....
we'll have to meet up to exchange stupid stare at each other grins so we can put name and face together....woo hooo

i stay on site there for about 10 nights then move over to HRH at the darkside for 4 nights/ 5 days.


this year mr mac told me i could not be gone 15 entire days.
i'm working with him on this request.

i'm cutting back to 14 days this year....
just haven't told him yet


Kfish who is the health teacher with crabs in her siggie here is Kstarfish.
she is having a disney wedding next year and i invited myself and the other homies to it.

she said we can come.  and we can sit on the brides side of the place

stick around and you get to see another disney bride in the future.


----------



## macraven

it's like planning a big meet at disney with the red headed homies instead of planning on her wedding........


we are so tactie/tacy/tacky at times, eh......


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> i hope you like it.
> tricia, RVGal came up with that one.
> 
> 
> you don't have to say you like it if you rather use another name.
> 
> 
> 
> i do think R2D2 is catchy.
> you get the red and you still have the disney in the name!



ok...How about Princess Di?  ( I am a Diana)

Nope, then ONLY the special people will know who R2D2 is...I might have to tell my Jambo Bunch though.....at least RachelTori and Kimmar!

R2D2..aha! We will be there for Star Wars weekend in June...just one day!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> oh, i see you will be at the motherland in late september.
> i will be there oct 2nd.  i love the F & W event....
> we'll have to meet up to exchange stupid stare at each other grins so we can put name and face together....woo hooo
> 
> i stay on site there for about 10 nights then move over to HRH at the darkside for 4 nights/ 5 days.
> 
> 
> this year mr mac told me i could not be gone 15 entire days.
> i'm working with him on this request.
> 
> i'm cutting back to 14 days this year....
> just haven't told him yet
> 
> 
> Kfish who is the health teacher with crabs in her siggie here is Kstarfish.
> she is having a disney wedding next year and i invited myself and the other homies to it.
> 
> she said we can come.  and we can sit on the brides side of the place
> 
> stick around and you get to see another disney bride in the future.



Did someone say Disney Wedding??????  I can tell her all the "Dont's"...lol 

I will only be at F & w for 3 nights Otherwise...it will be called just the Food Festival the 26th thru the 29th!
Crap!


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...How about Princess Di?  ( I am a Diana)
> 
> Nope, then ONLY the special people will know who R2D2 is...I might have to tell my Jambo Bunch though.....at least RachelTori and Kimmar!
> 
> R2D2..aha! We will be there for Star Wars weekend in June...just one day!



princess Di is good for me.


tell laura, racheltori i said hey.

we met up last year at mnsshp.   she is so super..!!

and we were on a group ladies disney meet 2 years ago but didn't figure it out until too late to chat with each other.


i posted the pics with her and the others disers on this thread.
or maybe it was part 2 thread......

anyhoot, laura has the pics of all of us at that meet.

i think i might be able to run into her this year.
her dates are close to mine.
i hope i can see her again.

she is kewl.....just like the redheads...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> Kfish who is the health teacher with crabs
> 
> 
> .


  Please tell me she has a sense of humor  :{

oh, I must be careful how I qoute!!! Or edit....


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Did someone say Disney Wedding??????  I can tell her all the "Dont's"...lol
> 
> I will only be at F & w for 3 nights Otherwise...it will be called just the Food Festival the 26th thru the 29th!
> Crap!





oh snap.

so close yet so far away..............


kstarfish/katie.....kfed....kfish is having the disney wedding.
she is at school now, another teacher, but i'm sure would love to yak with you about the preparations.


and when you talk, tell her i prefer coke over pepsi as my beverage.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> princess Di is good for me.
> 
> 
> tell laura, racheltori i said hey.
> 
> we met up last year at mnsshp.   she is so super..!!
> 
> and we were on a group ladies disney meet 2 years ago but didn't figure it out until too late to chat with each other.
> 
> 
> i posted the pics with her and the others disers on this thread.
> or maybe it was part 2 thread......
> 
> anyhoot, laura has the pics of all of us at that meet.
> 
> i think i might be able to run into her this year.
> her dates are close to mine.
> i hope i can see her again.
> 
> she is kewl.....just like the redheads...



Yep! She told me....we will have 2 days, and are doing MNSSHP as well!! So she will be there still when you arrive!


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Please tell me she has a sense of humor  :{
> 
> oh, I must be careful how I qoute!!! Or edit....



yea, she is a health teacher and had these crazy bugs from another diser in her siggie.


she talked about teaching sex ed to her classes.

i made a comment about the health teacher who has crabs teaching children sex ed.

we were hoping for a tf sighting on that one.....

katie laughed.
she has humor.

her sister is new here.  that is patty. her screen name has too many words in it so all i can remember is dolphin or some type of big fish.

 

just kidding patty.......you know i am a big kid-er


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Are you familiar with Edgerton Wi? I am there most of the summer!

How do I find those old threads ??


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Are you familiar with Edgerton Wi? I am there most of the summer!
> 
> How do I find those old threads ??






home of Rich Bickle of Nascar................tricia, you know this homie?


i'm trying to get a link to the older threads of ours that was retired after 250 pages.  still working on it.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> home of Rich Bickle of Nascar................tricia, you know this homie?
> 
> 
> i'm trying to get a link to the older threads of ours that was retired after 250 pages.  still working on it.



I actually found the OLD thread when I came looking for this one! lol..cant find it now! WOW..long thread

We have a place in Hickory Hills campground in Edgerton...we come up on I 90 thru Janesville...we have also gone to alot of Brewers games!


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> home of Rich Bickle of Nascar................tricia, you know this homie?



I remember Rich Bickle from the 90s.  He hasn't raced much lately.  Mostly the Truck Series, I think.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I remember Rich Bickle from the 90s.  He hasn't raced much lately.  Mostly the Truck Series, I think.



he lived in edgerton wisconsin.
that is northwest of me over the boarder.




i guess the nascar driving has finally rubbed off on me..........
i see a name and think tricia, penny and the homies.


----------



## macraven

sharon

alison

jennifer





ok, i give up, come out from wherever you are hiding.......


i have to count noses each month and now we are in april, need to know where you are.

i know jenn will be tired up to april 15 and then the rush for may 1 for businesses.
sharon was helping with mil clean up and sale of the house
alison was waiting for the wiring of 220 for her box.


other than that, i don't know where you are or how you are or if you are lying in a ditch drunk, or on vacation and shame on you for not taking me with you, or busy with life, kids, home, cleaning, you know, the girl stuff we get stuck with, or found a new love...............ahem



like in the ET movie:  phone home....


contact anyone on the homie list and let the word be passed you are still among the moving.


----------



## macraven

or we will send penny out to hunt you down like a rabid dog.




she has her passport now and she can do it........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I'm back 

... gonna go catch up on what I missed


----------



## macraven

gotta fix dinner.


i can't figure out why everyone is hungry?

i made them lunch today, they were fed once.




hey bonny.............

come early may i will start up a HHN thread and  RIP tour thread.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Wow peeps, you guys sure have been busy yakking.       Today has been a not so great day, but I've had worse.       I'll try to catch up ASAP.*


----------



## tlinus

ok red heads

off to the Phillies game   

wearing my red!!!


----------



## wwessing

Ok. . . I got tagged. . . and then I saw someone else had the same tag. . . what's up with the tag fairy??


----------



## wwessing

Everyone here has the same tag. . . .


----------



## wwessing

Did I miss something. . .if I did, smack me in the head then give me cliff notes.  I gotta get the kids to church. . .


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284





RVGal said:


> What a great way to christen our new tags!  Those poor folks are gonna be confused.



Looks like I missed all the fun ...  



bubba's mom said:


> i do believe you'll be needin' a certain cloth


 no no no ... no more mentioning that darn cloth!!!!  



bubba's mom said:


> no....it's Rob or Robert....weren't ya payin' attention?!?


I kinda like Andy  




DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










macraven said:


> if andy is good enough for jodie, it's good enough for me.
> 
> and since andy/rob is still sleeping, what he doesn't know won't hurt him.
> 
> unless he has a temper........you know what they say about tempers and redheads..........


  



macraven said:


> Tats..............ouch...........i hate  needles!!
> 
> what if we just use magic markers to make them.....?


... but only if we use those magic markers that smell like fruit  



macraven said:


> i must be getting senile, i forgot what i was going to say next.


... that's me!



macraven said:


> don't call him bob or he will break your leg.
> maybe an arm too while he is at it.
> 
> can't play a game with the name bob.  spell it backwards, still bob.
> 
> andy sounds kewl
> raggedy andy is a natural redhead........
> 
> ok, he can be robfredandyred


 



macraven said:


> it's a good day here where i am when it doesn't snow.
> we had flurries yesterday morning...........
> 
> i don't like snow and snow doesn't like me.


Almost all of ours has melted now  



macraven said:


> i dunno know, trying to clean the oven and the flumes........well, loving the flumes right now.
> 
> better living through chemicals...........


----------



## Metro West

wwessing said:


> Did I miss something. . .if I did, smack me in the head then give me cliff notes.  I gotta get the kids to church. . .


Wendy...Mac says we are the redheaded step children of the DIS so we all got the proud redhead tags.


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> or we will send penny out to hunt you down like a rabid dog.
> she has her passport now and she can do it........


----------



## yankeepenny

thought you all might enjoy this photo from 2 birthdays ago.......


----------



## yankeepenny

now can you see why a base tan takes 6 months???????????????


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> ione of the worse beatings of my life with a wire coat hanger was when i played connect the dots on her face with a marker when she fell asleep one afternoon.  i was a kid then, i was bored.
> 
> she had to many freckles, all the lines started to run together.
> 
> i should have played connect the dots on her arm instead.
> 
> live and let learn i tell ya'


I just about spit coke out all over my computer reading this!!!   



macraven said:


> oh, i see you will be at the motherland in late september.
> i will be there oct 2nd.  i love the F & W event....
> 
> this year mr mac told me i could not be gone 15 entire days.
> i'm working with him on this request.
> 
> i'm cutting back to 14 days this year....
> just haven't told him yet


... our plans are to there from Oct 7 to 20th ... we're cutting back by 4 days this year 



macraven said:


> it's like planning a big meet at disney with the red headed homies instead of planning on her wedding........
> 
> we are so tactie/tacy/tacky at times, eh......


... just wait until our vow renewal during HHN in October 2009!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... just wait until our vow renewal during HHN in October 2009!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> hey bonny.............
> 
> come early may i will start up a HHN thread and  RIP tour thread.



Excellent!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... just wait until our vow renewal during HHN in October 2009!





Metro West said:


>



... don't worry Todd, you're invited too  

... we're still in the "planning stages" with US and once everything is set we'll send out a mass invitation to all the homies who are available to join us


----------



## N&B'smom

So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed? 

Shelby


----------



## wwessing

Metro West said:


> Wendy...Mac says we are the redheaded step children of the DIS so we all got the proud redhead tags.



Thanks Todd!  And you didn't even smack me    You're so nice!  


. . . . uuummm, btw, I AM a redhead. . . . . well, not raggedy ann red - much more subtle


----------



## ky07

N&B'smom said:


> So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed?
> 
> Shelby



No you are  if ya read a few pages earlier you will see why we are called the readheads and is just a little joke but everyone is welcome and we invite you to talk about anything as long as its not something that will get ya banned and we all are homies here so feel free to talk with us.


----------



## RVGal

N&B'smom said:


> So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed?
> 
> Shelby



 

I'm not a redhead either!  I'm a blonde.  Trust me.  It says so right on the box.   

Come on in and make yourself at home.  We have a nice, friendly bunch here.  Just jump in and chat about something.  Or nothing.  Whatever.


----------



## wwessing

yankeepenny said:


> thought you all might enjoy this photo from 2 birthdays ago.......



PENNY!!  You look beautiful. . . and I'm not as red as you. . .nope, I'm bettin you're gonna get the red headed step child award. . . and I'm feelin ya on the tanning thing.  My skin looks just like yours and it's harder than hades to tan without burning. 


Penny. . . your hair is the color of a penny


----------



## wwessing

N&B'smom said:


> So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed?
> 
> Shelby




No, no, no. . . we never lock the doors around here so


----------



## KStarfish82

Wow you guys sure did alot of yakking today!


OK...I need to address somethings that certain individuals may have commented on....not naming names tho....

(cough, mac, cough!)

Yes I will be a Disney Bride  in 2009.  The crew has invited themselves to "attend" (crash) the wedding....

Any advice you can give...with pics  ...would be fantastic!


And for the record...I DO NOT have crabs!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> janet, remember when we were on the wapasdi team, the uso
> universal , seaworld, off site hotels, ?
> 
> one of the teamies would always say, crap on a cracker.
> 
> funny....
> 
> i'd always laugh when i read that.


 
how can i ever forget working furiously on my laptop on New Years Eve while my guests glared @ me . I'm thinking Lynn, believe her daughter was getting married after Xmas? 




yankeepenny said:


> my mom still goes to the *beauty parlor *to get her hair done, and if someone "passes away" she goes to the *funeral parlor *and talks to the *undertaker*........
> 
> and she still calls margarine oleo


evidently, you ma & I were separated @ birth 
you're getting some color & the cake is boffo!  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...How about Princess Di?  ( I am a Diana)
> 
> Nope, then ONLY the special people will know who R2D2 is...I might have to tell my Jambo Bunch though.....at least RachelTori and Kimmar!
> 
> R2D2..aha! We will be there for Star Wars weekend in June...just one day!


 
I'd answer to Princess Di (of course I have repeated delusions of granduer, i'm an evil empress)



tlinus said:


> ok red heads
> 
> off to the Phillies game
> 
> wearing my red!!!


 
go get 'em!

barb - went to beauty supply store today to get crap for curly hair, eyes glazed over & I wound up buying bronzing tanning stuff & a weird foam-ish thing that looks like a sock that the clerk swore would work the same as a diffuser?  I didn't know the attachments came in different sizes - d'oh.  Guess it'll have to do until i get around to dragging the dryer to the store.


----------



## RVGal

I'm off to watch the rest of Moment of Truth... my guilty pleasure for the week.  Why do people do this show?  Why?


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> I'm off to watch the rest of Moment of Truth... my guilty pleasure for the week.  Why do people do this show?  Why?




maybe a high level of altruism?


----------



## yankeepenny

or maybe to seek absolution of some self-deprecating behavior they have exhibited?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good grief, Sweet Lord Jesus in Heaven ... this is why I am never around much.  I go to bed just before noon, and I must have 30 pages to read!  Please, people, I have adult ADD.  No hyper.  Just a plain old deficit.

I tried to read, but I only got through maybe 10 pages.  I'll have to read more later.

Mac, I thought I did thank the TF?

If not THANK YOU, TAG FAIRY.  I am so happy to have my memory tag back.   

I have to go eats me some dinner before work.  

I am getting a tattoo of The Little Red-headed Girl from Charlie Brown and Snoopy fame ... I know Brab will google it and find me one.


----------



## yankeepenny

wait!


money or fame or glory!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Guys!!!!

MIL is still with us here on earth. Although she thinks she is living in the 60's from what we can tell.  

Just 30 more days until I'm in Fort Lauderdale for vacation! I can't wait. 

I'm going to try and catch up, but I think I'm going to just have to skim over the pages, there are way too many. 

What's with the red headed stuff?


----------



## yankeepenny

Jodie, can you post a pick of Savvy? bet she has grown!


----------



## marciemi

tlinus said:


> Thanks to mac for selling her soul to the Tag Fairy for us homies! (make sure the TF got marcie too)



Thanks for thinking of me!  And thanks to Mac too!



keishashadow said:


> ps not sure if anybodies looking for a quick get away, great wolf lodge has $99 family suites (not on weekend dates though) - promo code EDGE



We have a place similar to that here - called Tundra Lodge.  DH gets a work rate of $57!  Can't beat that!!  Although we spent a week there when we came out to look at houses and haven't actually gone back since.   



loribell said:


> Have fun at the dentist
> 
> So the computer doesn't want to be turned off but it doesn't want to be left on either? Well it doesn't want much.



Wow - I'm off to the dentist tomorrow too!  I did something on our trip (evidently bit down on something too hard) and have a jagged edge on one tooth that's really sharp and cutting up my tongue and gums.  Luckily it doesn't hurt (ie. - the tooth itself) so I'm hoping it's just a quick grind down to smooth it out.

Yeah, the computer is like a cat or something.  It doesn't want to be ignored.  As long as you use it every day it's fine, but it can't stand to be ignored!


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> What's with the red headed stuff?


Well howdy Sharon...LONG time no talk. The Tag Fairy made an appearance last night and tagged us the "red headed stepchildren of the DIS"...hence the redhead tags.


----------



## marciemi

Metro West said:


> OK...listen up all you Redheads...this thread is CALLING us. Check out post # 85 and then my response below. This is tooooooooo funny!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24191284&posted=1#post24191284



This was hilarious!  Sorry I missed it but you guys did great!



bubba's mom said:


> Raising Bubba, he is told (at least once) everyday "i love you" (something I never heard growing up) and I always ask him about his day or what's on his mind.  If we are having a discussion, I ask his thoughts/ideas/opinions.  I do not consider what my son has to say to me as 'backtalk'...rather, important stuff my son is thinkin' about and I want to know what he is thinking/feeling.... whoops...sorry...got off topic.... I'm done now



   I totally agree with you here!



macraven said:


> it's a good day here where i am when it doesn't snow.
> 
> we had flurries yesterday morning...........
> 
> i don't like snow and snow doesn't like me.



Ditto - but I may just possibly have mentioned this once or twice before!


----------



## Metro West

Well...the damn car is in the shop again! 

I came out of work today and tried to start it and NOTHING!  

It looks like the starter is shot so it's probably going to be another $300 if the warranty doesn't cover it.  

I guess I'll have to make a decision this weekend as to if I keep it or not.  

CRAP!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> off to rub elbows with the toney peeps...yesterday, the caddy class was told the # rule after no cell phones on the course is no autographs .  He came home with a manual to study , they take this job seriously



Matt is planning on caddying as well too - and yesterday was the intro day here also!  He has his first meeting on April 12th to decide if he's actually going to do it.  Went last year and got the whole "caddy manual" as well, but decided with the 2 week Disney trip last summer that it wouldn't work out.  I wonder if our course has a "no cell phone" - that in itself might be enough to change his mind right there!



bubba's mom said:


> I've accumulated 64 messages in my email.... best start emptying those....



Yeah, I still have about 300 to go through.  Guess I can't begin to compete with Mac though!  Did I mention our email at work is down?  This is a good thing in some ways since I didn't have much to go through when I got back, but I'm just waiting for the repercussions ("I emailed you about it WEEKS ago!")



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Are you familiar with Edgerton Wi? I am there most of the summer!



I don't know where Edgerton is, but I'm in Green Bay if you're looking for a road trip from there this summer!  



macraven said:


> gotta fix dinner.
> 
> i can't figure out why everyone is hungry?
> 
> i made them lunch today, they were fed once.



I often wonder the same thing!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Almost all of ours has melted now



Okay, I'm not even in Canada and we STILL have a lot of snow.  Seriously, I'm taking a picture of it tomorrow so you guys believe me!



yankeepenny said:


> or maybe to seek absolution of some self-deprecating behavior they have exhibited?



I thought we'd determined it was because the concept of choosing numbered briefcases was too complex?!


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> Well howdy Sharon...LONG time no talk. The Tag Fairy made an appearance last night and tagged us the "red headed stepchildren of the DIS"...hence the redhead tags.




I feel sooooooo left out and unpopular...... i don't want to be a stupid redhead anyways...

j/k  




Metro West said:


> Well...the damn car is in the shop again!
> 
> I came out of work today and tried to start it and NOTHING!
> 
> It looks like the starter is shot so it's probably going to be another $300 if the warranty doesn't cover it.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make a decision this weekend as to if I keep it or not.
> 
> CRAP!



DH just bought a new car this weekend. Well, new to him anyways. He got a '07 Ford five hundred with 8K miles. The '03 impala had almost 200K on it! 

Ooops, American Idol is on, BBL


----------



## coastermom

OH MY you guys can yack it up ....One day at work and I missed so much . I will need to ketchup but who nows how or when ?? Maybe in the morning after the kiddies go to school . 

Getting to bed now just wanted to give a big HELLO . to all my DIS homies .

Tired today and still up doing work ..  Leaving it for the morning ....   NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Well...the damn car is in the shop again!
> 
> I came out of work today and tried to start it and NOTHING!
> 
> It looks like the starter is shot so it's probably going to be another $300 if the warranty doesn't cover it.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make a decision this weekend as to if I keep it or not.
> 
> CRAP!



Not good


----------



## Metro West

Well gang...I'm heading to bed.

Have a good night!


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> OH MY you guys can yack it up ....One day at work and I missed so much . I will need to ketchup but who nows how or when ?? Maybe in the morning after the kiddies go to school .
> 
> Getting to bed now just wanted to give a big HELLO . to all my DIS homies .
> 
> Tired today and still up doing work ..  Leaving it for the morning ....   NIGHT NIGHT



*Yeah leave it for tomorrow go get some rest and sweet dreams and Todd sorry about your car cause I have a piece of junk that I am still paying on  *


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Oh, Metro!!!  High School Reunion is on over here...the new episode...oh what is going to happen tonight    Now Katie's watching it too!  Got her hooked...hahahahahahaaaaa 

Hope everyone had a great day and evening.  I'm sure we'll chat up a few more pages covered by the time I get to bed.


----------



## damo

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Almost all of ours has melted now




We've still got a foot of snow in the back yard.  It is gradually disappearing but not yet.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

damo: I just noticed your scrolling tag.  The TF must really like you!!!  Awesome!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Oh Katie, in reference to your tag:

You don't know where to put what?

Let's see how many twists the homies can put on this one


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Ok. . . I got tagged. . . and then I saw someone else had the same tag. . . what's up with the tag fairy??





wwessing said:


> Everyone here has the same tag. . . .





wwessing said:


> Did I miss something. . .if I did, smack me in the head then give me cliff notes.  I gotta get the kids to church. . .






redheaded step children of the dis united and proud....


now i can go back and read the rest of the thread to ketchup


----------



## ky07

*Good Night Homies  *


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh, Metro!!!  High School Reunion is on over here...the new episode...oh what is going to happen tonight Now Katie's watching it too!  Got her hooked...hahahahahahaaaaa


That's great...I'm recording it and will watch tomorrow after work.

I'm sleepy...hitting the sack now!

Good night all!


----------



## Sharon G

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh, Metro!!!  High School Reunion is on over here...the new episode...oh what is going to happen tonight    Now Katie's watching it too!  Got her hooked...hahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day and evening.  I'm sure we'll chat up a few more pages covered by the time I get to bed.



How did the robotics weekend go?


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> thought you all might enjoy this photo from 2 birthdays ago.......





wow !!!
now if she would only go to sleep then i could play connect the dots on her...


red penny...............i never knew!
so cute!!!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I just about spit coke out all over my computer reading this!!!
> 
> 
> ... our plans are to there from Oct 7 to 20th ... we're cutting back by 4 days this year
> 
> 
> ... just wait until our vow renewal during HHN in October 2009!




can i dress up as a freak for the wedding???


i read about your plans on csw site.  it is exciting!



yes, soon we need to gather around and line up when everyone will be in orlando.  i'll bring the glow bracelets and necklaces again.



N&B'smom said:


> So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed?
> 
> Shelby




   
to our newest homie:

*N & B'smom*


she is a brunette but that is almost a redhair.  close enough i say... 
i vote her in.........hip hip hooray.
besides ......stick a red bow on that head and she will be red...... 

if you are breathing, you are not turned away here.
we are a happy bunch that loves people.
we never exclude anyone.
only rule is to play nice.


for me, i'm blonde.
it costs me about $160 every 5 months.

years ago i was a strawberry blonde
i might have been a brunette at one time before i discovered the dyes.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> No you are  if ya read a few pages earlier you will see why we are called the readheads and is just a little joke but everyone is welcome and we invite you to talk about anything as long as its not something that will get ya banned and we all are homies here so feel free to talk with us.



St. Larry speaks from experience.
but he is real nice now and doesn't venture far away from us.


his name is Lawrence.
i knick name a lot of people.

his first nn went over most people's head so i  thought of the st lawrence water way.....


i believe he prefers lawrence.   or homie.......


----------



## damo

It is so weird.  Everytime someone posts their picture, I think, "Wow, that really looks like .... so and so".  I swear, I have relatives that are lookalikes for most of you!



And yay Blue Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Wow you guys sure did alot of yakking today!
> 
> 
> OK...I need to address somethings that certain individuals may have commented on....not naming names tho....
> 
> (cough, mac, cough!)
> 
> Yes I will be a Disney Bride  in 2009.  The crew has invited themselves to "attend" (crash) the wedding....
> 
> Any advice you can give...with pics  ...would be fantastic!
> 
> 
> And for the record...I DO NOT have crabs!!!!




i guess you are correct.
you took them out of your siggie so i would look like a fibber........ 


are you having second thoughts of us crashing the wedding?
i told you before, we would sit on the grooms side and ignore you then.....

no one will notice us kfish


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Just finished making some muffins and thought I'd share








Metro West said:


> I'm sleepy...hitting the sack now!
> Good night all!


Nite Todd!!  Sweet Dreams.



macraven said:


> wow !!!
> now if she would only go to sleep then i could play connect the dots on her...


 



macraven said:


> can i dress up as a freak for the wedding???
> 
> i read about your plans on csw site.  it is exciting!
> 
> yes, soon we need to gather around and line up when everyone will be in orlando.  i'll bring the glow bracelets and necklaces again.


You can dress however you'd like ... and I love the glow stuff idea!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro: Well have to compare notes tomorrow!  Have a good night!!

Sharon:  The competition went well.  We wound up making our own shirts.  Pretty basic with our team number on them.  The kids loved them.  Our robot did okay.  Nothing spectacular, but we had made a forklift type of robot and the first time we lifted the arm, another team rammed us twice in a row and tipped us over, so the kids would not lift the arm after that.  Eventually they decided (a few matches before the end) that they would try it again, but only when no other robots were around.  Well, all in all, it worked pretty well  and we definitely went out with a bang.  One of the arms broke after hitting a wall, but a few seconds before the end of the match the kids lifted the arm and the one that wasn't hanging off wound up knocking the ball off to win the match!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> how can i ever forget working furiously on my laptop on New Years Eve while my guests glared @ me . I'm thinking Lynn, believe her daughter was getting married after Xmas?
> 
> 
> 
> evidently, you ma & I were separated @ birth
> you're getting some color & the cake is boffo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd answer to Princess Di (of course I have repeated delusions of granduer, *i'm an evil empress*)




i don't know if i told anyone but we did a christmas exchange with a $5 limit last year.


many of us, not me......i'm a procrastinator (more on that later) sent out christmas cards to the others on the list.

i would give out the names and addresses once a poster said i could.

everyone i gave janet;s name to / keishashadow, i listed it as

Empress Janet xxxxxx



janet, how many sent you cards addressed that way?


she loves royalty and lady di.....




AlexandNessa said:


> Good grief, Sweet Lord Jesus in Heaven ... this is why I am never around much.  I go to bed just before noon, and I must have 30 pages to read!  Please, people, I have adult ADD.  No hyper.  Just a plain old deficit.
> 
> I tried to read, but I only got through maybe 10 pages.  I'll have to read more later.
> 
> Mac, I thought I did thank the TF?
> 
> If not THANK YOU, TAG FAIRY.  I am so happy to have my memory tag back.
> 
> I have to go eats me some dinner before work.
> 
> I am getting a tattoo of The Little Red-headed Girl from Charlie Brown and Snoopy fame ... I know Brab will google it and find me one.




i'll do cliff notes for you later tonight.
i have to entertain some one here in about 10 minutes.  


but, will be back in a flash......


----------



## loribell

DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Look at all these redheads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry I wasn't here to welcome you earlier. Glad you came and joined us! 



bubba's mom said:


> Definately keep us posted



 



> I don't think one or the other is "worse" per se.... I do think DD is _faster _tho



Maybe it is just the takeoff on Hulk that makes it seem worse to me. 



> Duh...I already knew that



I say it enough you should know it! 



> Understandable....i hate distractions   It is a long walk..... on DD tho, there is a shortcut.    If you were in the locker area, and went to the LEFT out of that area (like the old EP) you walk up the walkway and when you see the black 'gate' on your left, walk thru it...viola! Shortcut   (I will show you if you can't find it   )
> 
> Oh and Bubba didn't do what he was told when he was told to do it....that is 'not listening to Dad' and that result was no computer the rest of the week for not listening.  He still has his DS or PS2 if he wants...but he's really into a book right now...so, most likely he will read or watch tv.



I never knew that you could go through that gate. I do remember it though. Good to know! 

Oops! Gotta listen to dad! 




> oh great...I'm meetin' ya in the summer and you're senile    j/k
> 
> What fun we'll have...senile you and dumb blonde me!  (I hope they don't let us alone to wonder around by ourselves   )
> 
> Hope your headache goes away....didja take drugs to make it go??



We will be quite the pair! What will the guys think! 

Headache is gone! Thanks. 




> crap...deleted part of it again
> 
> Ally didn't stir till 10:30 huh??  My kinda gal   I remember those days
> 
> Yes..there are perks to driving...but, I'd still rather fly   Someday I hook up w/ her...someday....
> 
> ....might not be till our kids are full grown and outta the house...but someday....



If only Maddie had slept in I would have had a very quiet morning. 

Arent we all going to meet at Katies wedding next summer?




tlinus said:


> oops - sorry!!
> 
> headache is pretty much gone, the cough is another story in itself



Its okay. Gone now! Is it allergy crap for you? That is what is going on here.


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> MIL is still with us here on earth. Although she thinks she is living in the 60's from what we can tell.
> 
> Just 30 more days until I'm in Fort Lauderdale for vacation! I can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to try and catch up, but I think I'm going to just have to skim over the pages, there are way too many.
> 
> What's with the red headed stuff?




thank you for checking in sharon.
we have really missed you and was starting to get worried.

put the words, proud redhead in your avatar area.
when tag fairy sees it, it can be tagged and colorized.

the TF did miss 3 homies last night.
i counted it up after midnight last night.

i am so sorry you got left behind on that but if we all clap our hands loudly,
anything is possible with TF!



Sharon G said:


> I feel sooooooo left out and unpopular...... i don't want to be a stupid redhead anyways...
> 
> j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just bought a new car this weekend. Well, new to him anyways. He got a '07 Ford five hundred with 8K miles. The '03 impala had almost 200K on it!
> 
> Ooops, American Idol is on, BBL




i watched AI and agree with the one that left.

heck, 3 of them are on my list to leave.



you know you want the tag.
put it in yourself and let TF make it come true.

TF did that with 2 of todd's self made tags last night.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> I'd rather use the cloth...ya do know it's a fresh, clean cloth for _each _person....not the same one reused all day by _everyone_... (that's just gross!)  Besides....I wouldn't want to walk around all day scratchin my butt



Well family cloth made me think they all used the same one. Besides if you use it more than once in a day  it is still gross. I think Im going to puke!




> Watch the look on his face when I meet him and say "Hi Fred...nice to finally meet ya"



He probably wont even let on you called him the wrong name! 



> meh...somethin' to do while Bubba's in skool



True. And it is vacation money!




tlinus said:


> Welcome to our home!!!
> 
> Um, we really aren't true Redheads - We go by that nickname because this is the side of the DIS we lovingly refer to as the Darkside.....therefore we call ourselves the ReadHeaded Step Children of the DIS
> 
> We really are a great bunch!!


 
Oh man I went and colored my hair today. You mean I didnt have too? 

This is an amazing group of people! 



RVGal said:


> We're here!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Pull up a chair and claim your space.  All the good spots might be taken, but when we move again... which is about once a month or so... you can call dibs on something better.




We may start moving more than once a month if we keep getting new homies!!!!!


macraven said:


> so right lori.
> while the rest of you were catching zzzzzzzzz's last night, jodie appeared andi gave her the cliff notes for her to  ketchup here.
> 
> if andy is good enough for jodie, it's good enough for me.
> 
> and since andy/rob is still sleeping, what he doesn't know won't hurt him.
> 
> unless he has a temper........you know what they say about tempers and redheads..........
> ok, he can be robfredandyred



Thats right. So we have named him robfredandyred now? K!



RVGal said:


> I am doing better today.  Finally.  I actually got _hungry_ this morning and ate a piece of cheese toast and... wait for it... NO TUMMY GRUMBLES after the food hit.
> 
> I haven't really been hungry since, but I am so doggone thirsty that I have had a bottle of water with me all day.  I guess maybe I did get a little dehydrated or something, but I was trying to get the fluids in.
> 
> Anyway, I can cross that off my list of complaints for the day.  And it is a beautiful day here today, btw.  I have all the windows open to air out whatever germs might be left.  The boys are running around squealing in the backyard.  New tags for the homies.  I call that a good day.



It was a great day! Even if I did have to drive to pt in the blinding rain and go to the grocery store with Mikey, Ally, Madie & Miranda. Yeah Miranda is 24 but she wasnt any help either. I bought a 6 pack of Smirnoff to sooth my nerves! 



macraven said:


> i dunno know, trying to clean the oven and the flumes........well, loving the flumes right now.
> 
> 
> better living through chemicals...........



   



keishashadow said:


> i'm a bit compulsive on the planning (no, really I am ); won't make up my mind until i have to or DH makes me even then i still may do the old switcheroo...cannot help myself, it's a sickness.



Hey are you talkin about me? It isnt a sickness, it is a gift! 





DisneyBride'03 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thanks for that great welcome......I feel loved...ok...you know what I mean!! lol
> 
> Dont know what I di, or who...oops..lol..to get a moving tag Love it though
> I know I shouldnt make fun of my moms hair..lol...but later I will post a pic...her hair color matched the seats on the Magical Express Bus!! lol
> I love nicknames!!! DB03 has been used cause some dont like the long name....
> It is tought o keep up on this thread, you guys are fast!! lol



We want you to stick around. You get us! 

Some days it is impossible to stay caught up. 



RVGal said:


> DB03?  Cool.  Sounds like a companion to C3PO and R2D2.
> 
> It moves fast because there are a bunch of us.  Don't worry about keeping up.  You'll get a headache and we'll all feel bad.  Just jump in whenever and say whatever.
> 
> Well, not "whatever" in the "it'll get you points or banned" kinda way...



Nope, we dont do things to get banned. We are good! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Good afternoon fellow *Redheads *   ... just popping in to say Hi ... will BBL



Hi Bonny! 



bubba's mom said:


> uh..yeah...we forgot to mention that....it's nothing for us to post 5 pages in a day.  Unusal for ME to be posting this much (from work)..... our homies who worked all day and didn't check in are gonna   when they see how many pages we racked up today
> 
> so, in short, you don't have to 'keep up'....just stop by whenever ya want....all are welcome



Oh who do you think you are kidding. You are one of the yakkiest of all!!!!!!


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> she's a redhead alrighty and full of freckles.
> 
> one of the worse beatings of my life with a wire coat hanger was when i played connect the dots on her face with a marker when she fell asleep one afternoon.  i was a kid then, i was bored.
> 
> 
> she had to many freckles, all the lines started to run together.
> 
> i should have played connect the dots on her arm instead.
> 
> live and let learn i tell ya'



   Well not the beating. 




> miss red, we are a friendly bunch here.  we only have one rule and that is to play nice.  no one is ever bashed, insulted or ignored here.
> 
> we are all adults and play by the dis rules.
> everyone is welcome here.
> 
> 
> you and the jambo gang and the red gang can play back and forth on both threads........
> 
> wouldn't that get confusing.....wow
> 
> 
> most of us here tell the others, just jump in and start talking when you arrive.
> 
> it is hard to keep up and once in awhile brab or i will do the cliff notes for the group.
> 
> we usually have a couple of different conversations going on at once.
> we have that talent you know.....



What she said! 



macraven said:


> ha.........ha........i gave my mom that book for her birthday when it came out.
> 
> she said she loved it........
> 
> 
> 
> and i didn't underline anything in the book.
> 
> just a "to my dearest mommy" on the inside cover.......



Hmmmm, maybe I should give my mom that book. 



macraven said:


> i went and read. so cute penny. glad you got your two cents in....get it..
> 
> cents, pennies, penny.......
> 
> i kill myself like brab says...



   



> maybe we should back off that thread.
> i think we were uninvited to it.
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, just how it goes.
> 
> it was fun while it lasted.  we don't want to be known as the redheads with a temper.............



Geez, someone got their panties in a wad! 



RVGal said:


> Yep.  We were shown the door.  Somebody didn't get the joke and, more importantly, didn't like that they didn't get the joke and got their undies twisted.  Whatever.



  They just dont know what theyre missing! 



RVGal said:


> It was funny to more than just us.
> 
> I post on a chat thread on the CB.  Somebody asked me on that this morning what was going on.  She said, "That was so cool.  Somebody said bring out the redhead on the POTC refurb thread and all of a sudden you and all these other people showed up with your redhead tags!"  She thought it was hysterical and she didn't even know what the tag meant.
> 
> Some people just find reasons to get their noses out of joint.  We did our funny little attack on the thread and had a laugh.  Now we're back home where we belong.  It's not like we'll be spreading our crap all over their turf or anything.  Sheesh.



It was funny! At least I think so. And we all know Im special! 



macraven said:


> R2D2......red 2 disney 2 aka disneybride03.
> 
> 
> thanks for covering our backs with your last comment.
> much appreciated.
> 
> we won't go back there.
> it's not funny anymore when someone gets hurt feelings and unsubscribes to a thread over our sick humor.
> 
> our point is to have fun and spread the mummy dust, not upset any disers.
> 
> 
> but your comment about the derailing was a hoot.........
> 
> i'm hoping that calls for the honorary golden homie award for saving the redheads there today...........



I like it! R2D2! 

Yes thanks for covering our backs! 

Barb I agree, Princess Di/DB03/R2D2 deserves a Golden Homie for having our backs! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Did someone say Disney Wedding??????  I can tell her all the "Dont's"...lol



I bet she would love to hear the donts! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Wow peeps, you guys sure have been busy yakking.       Today has been a not so great day, but I've had worse.       I'll try to catch up ASAP.*



Tammie sorry you had a crappy day. Tomorrow will be better. 



yankeepenny said:


> thought you all might enjoy this photo from 2 birthdays ago.......



Penny you are beautiful! And the cake is too! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... just wait until our vow renewal during HHN in October 2009!



Woo Hoo! We get to crash a wedding In June or July and a vow renewal in October of 09!!!!!




N&B'smom said:


> So THIS is where all the redheads are!!  I'm a brunette does that mean I'm not allowed?
> 
> Shelby



Welcome to the bestest thread on the Dis! Please stay and play! Oh Im a brunette too!


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Wow you guys sure did alot of yakking today!
> 
> 
> OK...I need to address somethings that certain individuals may have commented on....not naming names tho....
> 
> (cough, mac, cough!)
> 
> Yes I will be a Disney Bride  in 2009.  The crew has invited themselves to "attend" (crash) the wedding....
> 
> Any advice you can give...with pics  ...would be fantastic!
> 
> 
> And for the record...I DO NOT have crabs!!!!



WHAT? You mean you dont want us there? I am crushed. 



AlexandNessa said:


> Good grief, Sweet Lord Jesus in Heaven ... this is why I am never around much.  I go to bed just before noon, and I must have 30 pages to read!  Please, people, I have adult ADD.  No hyper.  Just a plain old deficit.
> 
> I tried to read, but I only got through maybe 10 pages.  I'll have to read more later.
> 
> Mac, I thought I did thank the TF?
> 
> If not THANK YOU, TAG FAIRY.  I am so happy to have my memory tag back.
> 
> I have to go eats me some dinner before work.
> 
> I am getting a tattoo of The Little Red-headed Girl from Charlie Brown and Snoopy fame ... I know Brab will google it and find me one.



It has been very busy here today! I had to leave for a few hours at 2 and had 10 pages to catch up on. Probably added a couple more while I have been trying to reply to what I missed. 



yankeepenny said:


> wait!
> 
> 
> money or fame or glory!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats what I am thinking!



Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> MIL is still with us here on earth. Although she thinks she is living in the 60's from what we can tell.
> 
> Just 30 more days until I'm in Fort Lauderdale for vacation! I can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to try and catch up, but I think I'm going to just have to skim over the pages, there are way too many.
> 
> What's with the red headed stuff?



Oh Sharon, I am so sorry you are having to deal with that. It is so sad and hard on the family. 

I see you were updated on the red head stuff! Hopefully you will get one too! 



marciemi said:


> Wow - I'm off to the dentist tomorrow too!  I did something on our trip (evidently bit down on something too hard) and have a jagged edge on one tooth that's really sharp and cutting up my tongue and gums.  Luckily it doesn't hurt (ie. - the tooth itself) so I'm hoping it's just a quick grind down to smooth it out.
> 
> Yeah, the computer is like a cat or something.  It doesn't want to be ignored.  As long as you use it every day it's fine, but it can't stand to be ignored!



Sorry about the tooth. Hopefully it wont be t much trouble. 

I think that computer needs an attitude adjustment! 



Metro West said:


> Well...the damn car is in the shop again!
> 
> I came out of work today and tried to start it and NOTHING!
> 
> It looks like the starter is shot so it's probably going to be another $300 if the warranty doesn't cover it.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make a decision this weekend as to if I keep it or not.
> 
> CRAP!



Sorry Todd. Hopefully it will be covered by the warranty. 



Sharon G said:


> I feel sooooooo left out and unpopular...... i don't want to be a stupid redhead anyways...
> 
> j/k
> 
> ]



Dont give up hope!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just finished making some muffins and thought I'd share


*snags 2 and puts in ziploc bag for work tomorrow*


----------



## KStarfish82

loribell said:


> WHAT? You mean you dont want us there? I am crushed.



Of course I would need my fellow redheads.....but without smuggling the booze....


----------



## loribell

coastermom said:


> OH MY you guys can yack it up ....One day at work and I missed so much . I will need to ketchup but who nows how or when ?? Maybe in the morning after the kiddies go to school .



It was a very busy & exciting day around here! Sweet dreams! 



Metro West said:


> Well gang...I'm heading to bed.
> 
> Have a good night!



Sleep tight Todd! 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Oh, Metro!!!  High School Reunion is on over here...the new episode...oh what is going to happen tonight    Now Katie's watching it too!  Got her hooked...hahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day and evening.  I'm sure we'll chat up a few more pages covered by the time I get to bed.



I wonder how many pages we filled up today! I know it was a lot. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hola!



I thought you were a health teacher, not spanish!   



macraven said:


> to our newest homie:
> 
> *N & B'smom*
> 
> 
> she is a brunette but that is almost a redhair.  close enough i say...
> i vote her in.........hip hip hooray.
> besides ......stick a red bow on that head and she will be red......
> 
> if you are breathing, you are not turned away here.
> we are a happy bunch that loves people.
> we never exclude anyone.
> only rule is to play nice.



You forgot...they can check out, but can never leave! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Just finished making some muffins and thought I'd share



YUMMY!!



macraven said:


> i don't know if i told anyone but we did a christmas exchange with a $5 limit last year.
> 
> 
> many of us, not me......i'm a procrastinator (more on that later) sent out christmas cards to the others on the list.
> 
> i would give out the names and addresses once a poster said i could.
> 
> everyone i gave janet;s name to / keishashadow, i listed it as
> 
> Empress Janet xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> janet, how many sent you cards addressed that way?
> 
> 
> she loves royalty and lady di.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do cliff notes for you later tonight.
> i have to entertain some one here in about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> but, will be back in a flash......



I think I did! But maybe I didn't. Heck that was a long time ago! 




macraven said:


> thank you for checking in sharon.
> we have really missed you and was starting to get worried.
> 
> put the words, proud redhead in your avatar area.
> when tag fairy sees it, it can be tagged and colorized.
> 
> the TF did miss 3 homies last night.
> i counted it up after midnight last night.
> 
> i am so sorry you got left behind on that but if we all clap our hands loudly,
> anything is possible with TF!


----------



## Sharon G

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Metro: Well have to compare notes tomorrow!  Have a good night!!
> 
> Sharon:  The competition went well.  We wound up making our own shirts.  Pretty basic with our team number on them.  The kids loved them.  Our robot did okay.  Nothing spectacular, but we had made a forklift type of robot and the first time we lifted the arm, another team rammed us twice in a row and tipped us over, so the kids would not lift the arm after that.  Eventually they decided (a few matches before the end) that they would try it again, but only when no other robots were around.  Well, all in all, it worked pretty well  and we definitely went out with a bang.  One of the arms broke after hitting a wall, but a few seconds before the end of the match the kids lifted the arm and the one that wasn't hanging off wound up knocking the ball off to win the match!!



We saw a lot of arms getting damaged at our comp too.

DS and a few other team members are going to Worcester Polytec outside of Boston for a one day comp next month. 
Go Pink!!!!!  

James never did hear from anyone on your team.

Do your kids get to stay overnight? I think ours like this part the best. They spend most of the night visiting the other teams in the hotel.



macraven said:


> thank you for checking in sharon.
> we have really missed you and was starting to get worried.



It's a 45 minute drive each way to visit her and I have been going every day after work for 2 weeks. Does not leave much time for anything else.



macraven said:


> put the words, proud redhead in your avatar area.
> when tag fairy sees it, it can be tagged and colorized.
> 
> the TF did miss 3 homies last night.
> i counted it up after midnight last night.
> 
> i am so sorry you got left behind on that but if we all clap our hands loudly,
> anything is possible with TF!



Done!




macraven said:


> i watched AI and agree with the one that left.
> 
> heck, 3 of them are on my list to leave.




Yep, I agreed with the one they chose too. Any of the 3 could have left in my opinion. They are good, but not star material.



macraven said:


> you know you want the tag.
> put it in yourself and let TF make it come true.
> 
> TF did that with 2 of todd's self made tags last night.



Okay, okay. I did it already!


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Of course I would need my fellow redheads.....but without smuggling the booze....



I was scared for a minute there!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I will be posting in a minute or 2....actually taking notes lol...so I dont miss anything!

When is the wedding? Month....location........I need to know that...lol...oh, and hopefully your in laws will make your ceremony...as mine did not! Thy were still on California time! Be careful HOW you pray to the Rain Gods.....and make sure you dont have a minister/officiant who has a southern drawl...I look like an idiot on the video repeating myself..cause I didnt know what the heck he said!


**Disclaimer...no offense to anyone from the south!! Just commenting on my lack of comprehension


----------



## loribell

Well Ally is still up and she has to go to school tomorrow so I better head to bed. Good night everyone! Today was a terrific day. So glad we have even more new homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Sharon G said:


> We saw a lot of arms getting damaged at our comp too.
> 
> DS and a few other team members are going to Worcester Polytec outside of Boston for a one day comp next month.
> Go Pink!!!!!
> 
> James never did hear from anyone on your team.
> 
> Do your kids get to stay overnight? I think ours like this part the best. They spend most of the night visiting the other teams in the hotel.



No, we do not stay anywhere overnight.  The competition is held about 10 minutes away from our school.  I do think it would be a much better experience for them if they had more opportunities to meet others.  Actually, come to think of it, I don't think most would, because whenever they had some down time, they had their PSPs out.  I wound up telling them before the last day that the judges pulled us (the coaches) aside and told us they did not like seeing the kids just playing games instead of helping others and whatnot...it worked great.  No PSPs after that and they really came together even more as a team and really enjoyed they're time there!


----------



## RAPstar

I hate working all day, I miss all the posts and have to take an hour to ketchup. so.......i'm andy now?  well, my friend in virginia knows me as Sebbie, so why not. boyfriend is slightly pleased I chose Sully to represent him on here. work is boring, and now chock full of drama (long drawn out sttory, don't ask, unless u cash checks for a living).  am still ketchuping (catching up.....worth a shot). give me a mo and i'll be good as new.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Ok, well it's time for bed for me!!  Have a great night everyone!!!

Hmmmm...who's going to shut the lights and lock up tonight???


----------



## outlander

Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on. 

wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!

Redheads = nice (?)


----------



## RAPstar

outlander said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on.
> 
> wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!
> 
> Redheads = nice (?)



don't worry we don't bite......hard.......unless you ask


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I hate working all day, I miss all the posts and have to take an hour to ketchup. so.......i'm andy now?  well, my friend in virginia knows me as Sebbie, so why not. boyfriend is slightly pleased I chose Sully to represent him on here. work is boring, and now chock full of drama (long drawn out sttory, don't ask, unless u cash checks for a living).  am still ketchuping (catching up.....worth a shot). give me a mo and i'll be good as new.


Evening ... Andy  	



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Ok, well it's time for bed for me!!  Have a great night everyone!!!
> Hmmmm...who's going to shut the lights and lock up tonight???


G'nite ... I'm sure Mac will be back to lock up



outlander said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on.
> wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!
> Redheads = nice (?)






RAPstar said:


> don't worry we don't bite......hard.......unless you ask


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Outlander.

Not everyone is a literal redhead. There's a story several pages back. It's been a long running gag that has finally received attention.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> I hate working all day, I miss all the posts and have to take an hour to ketchup. so.......i'm andy now?  well, my friend in virginia knows me as Sebbie, so why not. boyfriend is slightly pleased I chose Sully to represent him on here. work is boring, and now chock full of drama (long drawn out sttory, don't ask, unless u cash checks for a living).  am still ketchuping (catching up.....worth a shot). give me a mo and i'll be good as new.



Yep, it's Andy now. Hope you don't mind. 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Ok, well it's time for bed for me!!  Have a great night everyone!!!
> 
> Hmmmm...who's going to shut the lights and lock up tonight???



Mac will be back later to do it. 



outlander said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on.
> 
> wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!
> 
> Redheads = nice (?)



Woo Hoo! Welcome. Stick around and you can be a redhead too! We have a lot of fun in here.


----------



## loribell

Really going to bed now! Nite everyone!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans
> 
> 
> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"]You can dress howeveryou'd like ... and I love the glow stuff idea!![/FONT]








Arent we all going to meet at Katies wedding next summer?

[/QUOTE]


you know she will break down and ask us.
if not, you have heard of wedding crashers haven't you?

i don't need to go to any reception, just the i do part is fine with me.




loribell said:


> Oh man I went and colored my hair today. You mean I didnt have too?
> 
> This is an amazing group of people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may start moving more than once a month if we keep getting new homies!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thats right. So we have named him robfredandyred now? K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want you to stick around. You get us!
> 
> Some days it is impossible to stay caught up.




ok, what color of red did you go today?
flaming red, strawberry blonde, orange red or red like howdy dowdy?

robfred andyred......hey that rhymes
am i good or what....



maybe we pushed the envelope a little too far and he wants to just be andy here.

remember, ragagty andy had red hair



loribell said:


> WHAT? You mean you dont want us there? I am crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been very busy here today! I had to leave for a few hours at 2 and had 10 pages to catch up on. Probably added a couple more while I have been trying to reply to what I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I am thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sharon, I am so sorry you are having to deal with that. It is so sad and hard on the family.
> 
> I see you were updated on the red head stuff! Hopefully you will get one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the tooth. Hopefully it wont be t much trouble.
> 
> I think that computer needs an attitude adjustment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Todd. Hopefully it will be covered by the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give up hope!




so many statements to reply to.
i plead the blonde amendment as i can't remember everything lori said.

but, will cap the highlights..

yes she wants us there, she doesn't know it yet but with all the dirt we have on her, how can kfish not have us there.  besides, we have it in with her sissy now.........huh, you left for 2 hours and only had 5 pages to ketchup. i am gone for something all of 12 minutes and i have 3 pages to ketchup.
life is not fair i tell you....i agree with lori, sharon you are a strong woman and a very good dil to help out with your mil at this time.  i wasn't trying to pick just concerned on how you were doing.  we knew you are busy with her and the house.  you hang in there, have you in my thoughts and prayers.
and the tooth and computer of marcie's, just slam that baby along side its head and curse, then the tooth pain and computer pain will disappear.  and if it doesn't, just think how good you will feel. oh no todd, not the car. that suxs big time.  now you will have to walk to work and get up at 3 in the morning so you can get there in time.  while you are up that early, could you start the coffee pot for me.  i'm not a good person until i have had at least 3 cups of coffee in the morning..i think i recapped what i quoted from lori.




the Dark Marauder said:


> *snags 2 and puts in ziploc bag for work tomorrow*



your tag will live for eternally..............aren't you happy.
and, i hope you washed your hands before grabbing the muffins......



KStarfish82 said:


> Of course I would need my fellow redheads.....but without smuggling the booze....



oh, is it a southern baptist wedding ceremony?



Sharon G said:


> We saw a lot of arms getting damaged at our comp too.
> 
> DS and a few other team members are going to Worcester Polytec outside of Boston for a one day comp next month.
> Go Pink!!!!!
> 
> James never did hear from anyone on your team.
> 
> Do your kids get to stay overnight? I think ours like this part the best. They spend most of the night visiting the other teams in the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 45 minute drive each way to visit her and I have been going every day after work for 2 weeks. Does not leave much time for anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay. I did it already!



sharon, hats off to you.  you are so busy but still dedicated and helpful to mil.

i see you did as told and now we need to wait for the mummy dust to begin for the pixie dust to happen.


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I will be posting in a minute or 2....actually taking notes lol...so I dont miss anything!
> 
> When is the wedding? Month....location........I need to know that...lol...oh, and hopefully your in laws will make your ceremony...as mine did not! Thy were still on California time! Be careful HOW you pray to the Rain Gods.....and make sure you dont have a minister/officiant who has a southern drawl...I look like an idiot on the video repeating myself..cause I didnt know what the heck he said!
> 
> 
> **Disclaimer...no offense to anyone from the south!! Just commenting on my lack of comprehension




my family are hill people from southern illinois .
some of them had washers on their front porches.


i still laugh at that today.
now i live in the cold part of illinois.  ugh

i speak chicago style now.
dems and does......... 


the first time i talked to a homie i met on the board from over on the test thread was a gal from the dc area.
when i talked to her on the phone, i couldn't catch some of the words she was saying.  she had an R at the end of some words.

i pawkedr my cawr in the drive.........

and i sounded funny to her.
she claims i have the accent!  what a hoot.


you aren't from dc area are you......oops, nevermind.....


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I hate working all day, I miss all the posts and have to take an hour to ketchup. so.......i'm andy now?  well, my friend in virginia knows me as Sebbie, so why not. boyfriend is slightly pleased I chose Sully to represent him on here. work is boring, and now chock full of drama (long drawn out sttory, don't ask, unless u cash checks for a living).  am still ketchuping (catching up.....worth a shot). give me a mo and i'll be good as new.




well, there you are, next time you are late, bring a note from home.
i have been worrried sick all day over you!..

like your new name?
you know after awhile, we'll nickname you again.  i'm too lazy to type all those letters out when i address you..........andy,red, rob,fred........

bring sully on here too.
we love everyone!


cash checks for a living........

no, i take cash.......   so does the empress here.

and i can spell sully real fast....... 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Ok, well it's time for bed for me!!  Have a great night everyone!!!
> 
> Hmmmm...who's going to shut the lights and lock up tonight???




i'll bring the cat in tonight and lock up later.
think i will be around talking to myself until jodie gets off work in the morning hours.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> my family are hill people from southern illinois .
> some of them had washers on their front porches.
> 
> 
> i still laugh at that today.
> now i live in the cold part of illinois.  ugh
> 
> i speak chicago style now.
> dems and does.........
> 
> 
> the first time i talked to a homie i met on the board from over on the test thread was a gal from the dc area.
> when i talked to her on the phone, i couldn't catch some of the words she was saying.  she had an R at the end of some words.
> 
> i pawkedr my cawr in the drive.........
> 
> and i sounded funny to her.
> she claims i have the accent!  what a hoot.
> 
> 
> you aren't from dc area are you......oops, nevermind.....



My fathers' side of the family ae from Springfiled, Il...we "vacationed" there every summer! I would come back home "trying" to talk like them


----------



## RAPstar

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......



your mom doesn't have yellow stars in the back of her head!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......



 Look at the driver...what was he doing?! We were in transit at this point!!!


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on.
> 
> wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!
> 
> Redheads = nice (?)





    

woo hoo, we're on a roll today.

welcome to the newest homie

*outlander*

so glad you decided to drop in to see us.
now that you are here, you are stuck with us......... 

no, not like the movie Solvent Green.......

we just love disers and want you to feel very welcome here.
i see you like clam bakes or is it oyster stew you prefer....

put a red bow in your hair and voila, you are a redhead!!just like us now.


feel free to talk about anything.
we stay on the UO side as many of us are darkside homies.
and, there are many here that are motherland homies.
and there are some here that have never been to universal or disney or go to both places.

when you are the red headed step children of the dis, you are related to the whole gang.

at this time of the night, the homies wind down except for a few of us.
you should come play here and join in on the fun.

when we invite people to join us, we are happy.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i speak chicago style now.
> dems and does.........
> 
> the first time i talked to a homie i met on the board from over on the test thread was a gal from the dc area.
> when i talked to her on the phone, i couldn't catch some of the words she was saying.  she had an R at the end of some words.
> 
> i pawkedr my cawr in the drive.........
> 
> and i sounded funny to her.
> she claims i have the accent!  what a hoot.


People from the southern US tell us we have an accent too  

I don't hear an accent when I talk


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RAPstar said:


> your mom doesn't have yellow star in the back of her head!



Its there, you just cant see it...its actually at a tattoo on her neck! 

(love my mommy )


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> your tag will live for eternally..............aren't you happy.
> and, i hope you washed your hands before grabbing the muffins......


Of course--on both accounts.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> People from the southern US tell us we have an accent too
> 
> I don't hear an accent when I talk



I'm from TX. I went to NYC one yr, and was talking to this nice couple outside of one of the theaters. and they were the best cause they said I didn't sound like i was from TX!!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening ... Andy
> 
> 
> G'nite ... I'm sure Mac will be back to lock up




bonny did you notice that this morning very early your O on the october turned into a pumpkin?

so kewl!!

it's almost as good as a scrolling halloween thingy in your siggie




RAPstar said:


> don't worry we don't bite......hard.......unless you ask




    



the Dark Marauder said:


> Outlander.
> 
> Not everyone is a literal redhead. There's a story several pages back. It's been a long running gag that has finally received attention.



 the Dark Marauder
Proud Redhead
Time Travel Grand Master
It has achieved Legendary status

the Dark Marauder's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Between the beginning and end of time
Posts: 4,217 


darkie, i copied your tags.  you have 4 of them ....

you mentioned late last night it was about time for it to become legendary status..........and that become another tag for you.

i'm thrilled for you....



loribell said:


> Really going to bed now! Nite everyone!




sweet sleep


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm from TX. I went to NYC one yr, and was talking to this nice couple outside of one of the theaters. and they were the best cause they said I didn't sound like i was from TX!!


I've heard of southern accents before but we're from Canada - so do we have a northern accent then?? 



macraven said:


> bonny did you notice that this morning very early your O on the october turned into a pumpkin?


I did ... and properly thanked the Tag Fairy on the other thread


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've heard of southern accents before but we're from Canada - so do we have a northern accent then??



no, but you do say "eh" a lot.


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......





DisneyBride'03 said:


> My fathers' side of the family ae from Springfiled, Il...we "vacationed" there every summer! I would come back home "trying" to talk like them




wow............she is red..........and lovely too!!
that is about the color my mom has.
does your mom have lots of freckles too?

every hear of auburn, Il?
my brother moved there.
i don't think he speaks english anymore.
 

i'm further downstate.
mom from wabash county by the river on the east side of the state, rest of the family from cairo area.  that's across the way from kentucky



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Look at the driver...what was he doing?! We were in transit at this point!!!



 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> People from the southern US tell us we have an accent too
> 
> I don't hear an accent when I talk



you don't hear an accent because you are doing the talking........... 
i thought you sounded like a normal person.  just like me.
i understood every word you said 
and when lee nodded his head, i knew that meant yes.



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Its there, you just cant see it...its actually at a tattoo on her neck!
> 
> (love my mommy )




rebel mommy...........

tatos are kewl but i hate needles.  ouch



RAPstar said:


> I'm from TX. I went to NYC one yr, and was talking to this nice couple outside of one of the theaters. and they were the best cause they said I didn't sound like i was from TX!!



you don't even sound like you are from texas.
well, i have never heard your voice but i can tell by the words you write you don't sound like a texan.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you don't even sound like you are from texas.
> well, i have never heard your voice but i can tell by the words you write you don't sound like a texan.



well, ain't you sweet. lets fry us up some chicken while we whittle and chew some tobaccy. ya'll


----------



## DisneyBride'03

No freckles for mom.....its a Beauty Shop Red
(I wasnt serious about the tattoo)...

No to Auburn, IL...probably lots of redheads there though....people dont realize that parts of IL are as far south as parts of KentuckY!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've heard of southern accents before but we're from Canada - so do we have a northern accent then??
> 
> 
> I did ... and properly thanked the Tag Fairy on the other thread




that was nice of you.
we want to keep the tag fairy liking us.
maybe tag fairy would like to be red with us too.................



you sound like bonny.
but not like celine dion






RAPstar said:


> no, but you do say "eh" a lot.




yea, but does she eat poutine.....................i tried it and never again.


and, does she put gravy on her french fries...............

????

if she does then she sounds like a canadian.


if she uses ketchup, she's native.

well, i'm second generation american and i call my self native.





vocabulary lesson of the day:

ketchup:   red stuff you put on french fries

ie:  i like that ketchup red stuff on my tators.


ketchup:   trying to go back and regroup with others.

ie:  i am so behind in my reading, i have to "ketchup" with it tonight.


adverb:  i am ketchupping on my reading tonight.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> adverb:  i am ketchupping on my reading tonight.


I'm not the first person to use it like that!!!!!!! i'm not that weird after all!!!!!!!! 


now to go listen to some more showtunes


----------



## DisneyBride'03

macraven said:


> that was nice of you.
> we want to keep the tag fairy liking us.
> maybe tag fairy would like to be red with us too.................
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like bonny.
> but not like celine dion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, but does she eat poutine.....................i tried it and never again.
> 
> 
> and, does she put gravy on her french fries...............
> 
> ????
> 
> if she does then she sounds like a canadian.
> 
> 
> if she uses ketchup, she's native.
> 
> well, i'm second generation american and i call my self native.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocabulary lesson of the day:
> 
> ketchup:   red stuff you put on french fries
> 
> ie:  i like that ketchup red stuff on my tators.
> 
> 
> ketchup:   trying to go back and regroup with others.
> 
> ie:  i am so behind in my reading, i have to "ketchup" with it tonight.
> 
> 
> adverb:  i am ketchupping on my reading tonight.









         Or we can simply show this icon......


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> well, ain't you sweet. lets fry us up some chicken while we whittle and chew some tobaccy. ya'll




well, i'll be dag gummed.
ya'll  knows what i need to chow down on.
which market you do your trading at?




DisneyBride'03 said:


> No freckles for mom.....its a Beauty Shop Red
> (I wasnt serious about the tattoo)...
> 
> No to Auburn, IL...probably lots of redheads there though....people dont realize that parts of IL are as far south as parts of KentuckY!




note to self:   scatch those magic markers to R2D2.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> well, i'll be dag gummed.
> ya'll  knows what i need to chow down on.
> which market you do your trading at?



shoot, i just put it on the front lawn and hopes someone comes by. then i can axe them a question about the libary


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm not the first person to use it like that!!!!!!! i'm not that weird after all!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> now to go listen to some more showtunes




well, i'm red and proud of it and i use ketchup a whole lot of different ways.
i am creating a new language here....... 


i was listening to Camelot today.......... 




DisneyBride'03 said:


> Or we can simply show this icon......




    


now brab will come on and show her bottles.........




R2D2/princess di will start a new trend.

show the bottle next time!!

and it's red..........see how everything just falls into place here......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> no, but you do say "eh" a lot.


Sort of like Bob & Doug - eh??   



macraven said:


> every hear of auburn, Il?
> my brother moved there.
> i don't think he speaks english anymore.


  



macraven said:


> i thought you sounded like a normal person.  just like me.
> i understood every word you said
> and when lee nodded his head, i knew that meant yes.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> shoot, i just put it on the front lawn and hopes someone comes by. then i can axe them a question about the libary



do youse like doing dat?

dem could git you in a heap load of trouble.........you know...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well, I have had tons of fun here today....I do have kids to get up for school tomorrow, and a toddler to chase around! So, I will just have to   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tomorrow!!!

G'Night Y'all!!!!


----------



## macraven

bonny, remember when i asked lee when we were on the rip tour if he talked much.


all he said was no............and then just looked at me.


it was a hoot........


i think i talked enough for both of us that night.........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i was listening to Camelot today..........



i saw camelot here last summer....with Michael York.


----------



## macraven

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, I have had tons of fun here today....I do have kids to get up for school tomorrow, and a toddler to chase around! So, I will just have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow!!!
> 
> G'Night Y'all!!!!



sweet sleep


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> yea, but does she eat poutine.....................i tried it and never again.
> 
> and, does she put gravy on her french fries...............
> 
> ????
> 
> if she does then she sounds like a canadian.
> 
> if she uses ketchup, she's native.
> 
> well, i'm second generation american and i call my self native.



no poutine ... but what am I if I put BOTH gravy and ketchup on my french fries????? 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, I have had tons of fun here today....I do have kids to get up for school tomorrow, and a toddler to chase around! So, I will just have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow!!!
> 
> G'Night Y'all!!!!



Nite!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, remember when i asked lee when we were on the rip tour if he talked much.
> 
> all he said was no............and then just looked at me.
> 
> it was a hoot........
> 
> i think i talked enough for both of us that night.........



Yep you did   ... Lee's a shy sort until he gets to know people well


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well ... my turn to say g'nite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will ketchup with all of you tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> no poutine ... but what am I if I put BOTH gravy and ketchup on my french fries?????
> 
> 
> 
> Nite!!!





i'm speechless on your question.






sweet sleep homies.



doors locked up.
this is not motel 6 and we do not leave the light on for you.

all green lights out now 


cat and dog brought back in the house
kids covered up
no more water, hush, go back to sleep......

time to eat a fly.
or is it time to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzz's....


----------



## AlexandNessa

Andy/RAPstar/Rob, I have to ask you ... what does DSstF stand for in your sig?

I tried to look it up, and this is what I got:

DBSTF - DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC

Abbreviation:  DBSTF 
Definition:  DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC  
Definition Rank:   
Category:  Organizations

Search Index: 0 of 10 
Collections: None 
Article(s): None 

Now, I like my credit union, but I don't think I'd put them in my sig!


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> Andy/RAPstar/Rob, I have to ask you ... what does DSstF stand for in your sig?
> 
> I tried to look it up, and this is what I got:
> 
> DBSTF - DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC
> 
> Abbreviation:  DBSTF
> Definition:  DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC
> Definition Rank:
> Category:  Organizations
> 
> Search Index: 0 of 10
> Collections: None
> Article(s): None
> 
> Now, I like my credit union, but I don't think I'd put them in my sig!



dear best friend. had to differentiate between that and DBF (dear boyfriend).


----------



## AlexandNessa

RAPstar said:


> dear best friend. had to differentiate between that and DBF (dear boyfriend).



Ohhhhh, see, I would've used BFF as in Best Friend Forever.  But I get it now!  Thanks for 'splaining that to this dumb blonde.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good Mornin' Redheads!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just waiting for my ride to work.


----------



## tlinus

*good morning all!!!*


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## Metro West

I posted this over on the Sea World board but wanted to post it here as well:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-seaworld0308apr03,0,978778.story


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I posted this over on the Sea World board but wanted to post it here as well:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-seaworld0308apr03,0,978778.story



*Man seems like all the parks has something being built or opening soon
exciting times in Orlando
Thanks for the info Todd*


----------



## Sharon G

Good morning!

Off to work I go.


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Off to work I go.



*Have a great day  *


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Lawrence!

did your son make it home yet?


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Hi Lawrence!
> 
> did your son make it home yet?



*Yeah he made it in yesterday but talked DW into spending the night at friends house last night I guess he is avoiding me over missing a day of school*


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Well...the damn car is in the shop again!
> 
> I came out of work today and tried to start it and NOTHING!
> 
> It looks like the starter is shot so it's probably going to be another $300 if the warranty doesn't cover it.
> 
> I guess I'll have to make a decision this weekend as to if I keep it or not.
> 
> CRAP!


as tracie said - crap on a cracker , mummy dust to you!



Sharon G said:


> I feel sooooooo left out and unpopular...... i don't want to be a stupid redhead anyways...
> 
> j/k
> Ooops, American Idol is on, BBL


i wish, i wish, i wish i was a fish...no, i mean I wish you'll get dubbed too (tag fairy....sharon has been so busy taking care of MIL & everything...can you hook her up too...heck, she even posts in red! )



damo said:


> We've still got a foot of snow in the back yard. It is gradually disappearing but not yet.


 
no wonder u bought a house in SC 



macraven said:


> i don't know if i told anyone but we did a christmas exchange with a $5 limit last year.
> 
> 
> many of us, not me......i'm a procrastinator (more on that later) sent out christmas cards to the others on the list.
> 
> i would give out the names and addresses once a poster said i could.
> 
> everyone i gave janet;s name to / keishashadow, i listed it as
> 
> Empress Janet xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> janet, how many sent you cards addressed that way?
> 
> 
> she loves royalty and lady di.....


and she has a bit of a napoleon complex , i believe they *all *came that way...the mailman has verification now that i'm looney for sure.



DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......
> 
> 
> DisneyBride'03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its there, you just cant see it...its actually at a tattoo on her neck!
> 
> (love my mommy )
> 
> 
> 
> i was just getting ready to complement red on the ink...a hanging kind of ma (ps if she see's this, you're toast lol)
> 
> While it may strip me of my red haired status, i'm off to the "temporary" Disney Outlet @ our local prime...what's up with that temporary ; bbl with tons of junk i don't need. No, kiddo needs tennies & a bag for his racket. I cannot believe that the bags run nearly $50 bucks in the sporting goods stores...insane imo.
> 
> have a wonderous day
Click to expand...


----------



## yankeepenny

RAPstar said:


> I hate working all day, I miss all the posts and have to take an hour to ketchup. so.......i'm andy now?  well, my friend in virginia knows me as Sebbie, so why not. boyfriend is slightly pleased I chose Sully to represent him on here. work is boring, and now chock full of drama (long drawn out sttory, don't ask, unless u cash checks for a living).  am still ketchuping (catching up.....worth a shot). give me a mo and i'll be good as new.



I am confused............what do you want us to call you?
I am trying to keep the new redheads names in my head.


----------



## AlexandNessa

yankeepenny said:


> I am confused............what do you want us to call you?
> I am trying to keep the new redheads names in my head.



Penny, I thought we were calling him Andy.


----------



## loribell

Morning Everyone! Won't be around till evening. Mikey has a doctors appointment @ 9 and then therapy @ 11. I will take him to lunch afterwards. probably won't be back until time to pick Ally up from school. 

Have a wonderful day! See you all this evening!


----------



## yankeepenny

Jodie- any new pics of Savvy?????????



Tricia, any updates on Josh and Carol???????????????


Sharon, I have no snow, just streets full of potholes. 
how about your hood?

BRAB! WHERE IS YOU?  did you like my self color?


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Morning Everyone! Won't be around till evening. Mikey has a doctors appointment @ 9 and then therapy @ 11. I will take him to lunch afterwards. probably won't be back until time to pick Ally up from school.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! See you all this evening!



*Have a good day and see ya later Lori*


----------



## yankeepenny

Red Headed Humans- It is spring, just relax today and enjoy!
love, Niles the Cat


----------



## yankeepenny

so Lawr, 
when is the big confrontation???????????????


----------



## ky07

yankeepenny said:


> so Lawr,
> when is the big confrontation???????????????



*About 1:00pm today and it may not be pretty   *


----------



## AlexandNessa

Penny, I do have pics of Savvy eating popcorn, but it takes me FOREVER to upload them to Photobucket because I upload through dial-up (download via Cable Modem, crappy Service Electric CATV.  ).  I will try to upload later!

Maybe Niles and Savvy can start an online romance ...


----------



## macraven

morning. 
going out for breakfast


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> morning.
> going out for breakfast



*Hope for something good   *


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Good morning all!!  Another tag for me!!!  I'm totally psyched, it's a dolphin!!!   Now, how do I animate it   


    THANK YOU, TF!!  YOU'RE AWESOME!!!


----------



## outlander

Good morning redheads! (can I call you that?)

When I posted last night, it looked like everyone was going to bed, so I didn't check back.  Well.....  I should have known there would be more action and some great and friendly welcome messages!  I heard such nice things about you all and I see that they were true!

Thank you sooooooo much for the warm welcome! 

Now I better go and ketchup!


----------



## coastermom

Hey Guys Can't even think of trying to Ketchup all of the 20 plus pages I missed. One day at  and there is a gab fest here .

Have to  the new homies I missed . I will get to everyones names sooner or later. 

SO went to work yesterday and it was nice to get out of the house for the day but boy does the house suffer when mommy works it is kind of a mess today so I will not be here long. Besides I have to go to lunch with DH and then DS needs a new YANKEES shirt for baseball shirt day on Friday . So off to Target I go . 

So I am less then 30 days from our trip and I am so ready to go but DS is already stressed over it . Mommy is not leaving for more then one day to him. I just hope he is good for DH while I am gone . He is really a momma's boy ....NOT like it is a bad thing but he is soooo attached to me and well it kind of makes me  to leave him . BUT if I ride the simpsons it will all be worth it ...   .  

Going to get some stuff done I hope to get the computer later and see if I can get some orginazation of my stuff here . See everyone later


----------



## coastermom

OMG I am a red head now  ..... I like being a blond I can do this   and not look dumb .    

Thanks oh might TAG FAIRY At least I think thats who i am suppose to thank .  

    BTW .....ROLLERCOASTER ARE MY LIFE needs to be added there dear    TAG FAIRY . That is if I am worthy of it .


----------



## ky07

outlander said:


> Good morning redheads! (can I call you that?)
> 
> When I posted last night, it looked like everyone was going to bed, so I didn't check back.  Well.....  I should have known there would be more action and some great and friendly welcome messages!  I heard such nice things about you all and I see that they were true!
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Now I better go and ketchup!



* Just in case I didn't welcome ya yesterday and feel free to join in anytime  *


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> OMG I am a red head now  ..... I like being a blond I can do this   and not look dumb .
> 
> Thanks oh might TAG FAIRY At least I think thats who i am suppose to thank .
> 
> BTW .....ROLLERCOASTER ARE MY LIFE needs to be added there dear    TAG FAIRY . That is if I am worthy of it .



*Yep we all are readheads now although it doesn't make a differance to me due to the fact I am loosing my hair   *


----------



## Tinker-tude

What's the tag fairy thing all about?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ky07 said:


> *Yep we all are readheads now although it doesn't make a differance to me due to the fact I am loosing my hair   *



Call Nancy Drew...she will find it!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Welcome to all of the new homies!!!

Make yourselves at home! We don't bite!  



Look Barb, more help to move your waterbed the next time we move


----------



## tlinus

Its the tag - 

It is drawing in all of our fans

we rock !!!!!


      


Seriously though - WELCOME to all of our newest members


----------



## ky07

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Call Nancy Drew...she will find it!


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Its the tag -
> 
> It is drawing in all of our fans
> 
> we rock !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though - WELCOME to all of our newest members


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all....at work again....sshhhhh

Can't be here long (maybe?)....boss expected in SOMETIME today...don't want to get busted!  

AND....welcome to all the noobies....there is no flaming here...we all play nice and don't talk politics 




yankeepenny said:


> BRAB! WHERE IS YOU?  did you like my self color?



I am HERE and  I did!  



AlexandNessa said:


> Penny, I do have pics of Savvy eating popcorn, but it *takes me FOREVER to upload them to Photobucket because I upload through dial-up (download via Cable Modem, crappy Service Electric CATV*.  ).  I will try to upload later!
> 
> Maybe Niles and Savvy can start an online romance ...



First..if Niles & Savvy are hookin' up....you better skip the pix and post VIDEO  

Why are you uploading on dial-up   We have Service Electric cable and up & download thru the cable...I don't get it   (playing the blonde card here....) 



macraven said:


> morning.
> going out for breakfast



without US??  




 




dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Look Barb, more help to move your waterbed the next time we move



Good thing...gonna need it....(it's King size!) 

HI to everyone and have a great day.....tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Brab, I have often called my town the red-headed step child of SECTV .... those punks only offer one-way service here.  We don't have on-demand or cable telephony here either.  Scumbags.

Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Hope for something good   *




you bet it was............i went to cheese town (wisconsin) and had the breakfast buffet for $3.99.........and all the coffee i could drink......

i ate like a pig again.



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good morning all!!  Another tag for me!!!  I'm totally psyched, it's a dolphin!!!   Now, how do I animate it
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, TF!!  YOU'RE AWESOME!!!




you're on a roll !!

congrats....................ever watch godfather movie?
"he swims with the fishes"................nay, you're too young to remember that one....




outlander said:


> Good morning redheads! (can I call you that?)
> 
> When I posted last night, it looked like everyone was going to bed, so I didn't check back.  Well.....  I should have known there would be more action and some great and friendly welcome messages!  I heard such nice things about you all and I see that they were true!
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Now I better go and ketchup!




the new homie speaks our language already!
she is a fast learner...............KETCHUP..... how kewl
she is bilingual just like we are 


maybe you'll get a proud redhead tag .............




we are a nice bunch of homies here.
welcome back!


----------



## macraven

time


----------



## macraven

clap loudly to get TF attention homies...





 Sharon G
Proud Redhead

Sharon G's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: Southern Maine
Posts: 780 





one of the regular homies got missed in the tag war the other night.
i told her to put the tag in and hope the TF comes back to colorize it.



we want the redhead........we want her redhead......sharon is a redhead.......
no not the deadheads, that's a jerry garcia thing.......redhead for sharon.....


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Yeah he made it in yesterday but talked DW into spending the night at friends house last night I guess he is avoiding me over missing a day of school*




yup, that's how it goes for teen boys.
my problem was all the other boys came to my house when they were afraid to go home and called their mom from my place....

oh vey



yankeepenny said:


> I am confused............what do you want us to call you?
> I am trying to keep the new redheads names in my head.



just don't call them late for supper and they will respond fine....


or you can just look in their direction when you are talking to them and then the newbie will recognize that and respond to you lucky penny..



AlexandNessa said:


> Penny, I thought we were calling him Andy.




ANDY.........it is



loribell said:


> Morning Everyone! Won't be around till evening. Mikey has a doctors appointment @ 9 and then therapy @ 11. I will take him to lunch afterwards. probably won't be back until time to pick Ally up from school.
> 
> Have a wonderful day! See you all this evening!



catch you later gator!
you have a long day ahead of you 



yankeepenny said:


> Red Headed Humans- It is spring, just relax today and enjoy!
> love, Niles the Cat





ky07 said:


> *About 1:00pm today and it may not be pretty   *



one green and one blue eye.......and the pillow niles is on is precious. i see that pic!

i need to show the hamper pic that kyla ate up while we were out of town.



AlexandNessa said:


> Penny, I do have pics of Savvy eating popcorn, but it takes me FOREVER to upload them to Photobucket because I upload through dial-up (download via Cable Modem, crappy Service Electric CATV.  ).  I will try to upload later!
> 
> Maybe Niles and Savvy can start an online romance ...



are they fixed?


----------



## ky07

*Dear tag fairy 
A homie was over looked and Sharon needs her proud redhead tag   *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Yep we all are readheads now although it doesn't make a differance to me due to the fact I am loosing my hair   *





use duct tape.  works wonders, i use it for everything.




Tinker-tude said:


> What's the tag fairy thing all about?



this is just a chatter thread on the UO boards.
we always called ourselves the red headed step children of the dis.
we are a small forum with not many threads with longevity until this one was born.  our one year anniversary is coming up

we feel safe here to talk about everything on our mind and not get bashed over it.  we respect others opinions and don't argue over tid bit things.
we talk universal, disney and life.

many of us here have been discouraged to post our love about UO on many threads so we have stayed here and not ventured to the CB.

because of that, we kidded about being the red headed step children of the dis..  it's all in fun when we say that.

we welcome everyone no matter who you are or where you usually post.
there is always room for one more here with us!


some of us were on a tag fairy thread in the CB and invited the TF over to make us part of the "dis gang"  
in turn, the other night most of us received the Proud Redhead tag

now the jambo gang is coming over to play too.

this is not a tag fairy thread but a chat thread.
feel free to pull up a chair and sit with us.


oh, and i talked to the tag fairy on the TF thread 3 nights ago.
i felt the holy one..........  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Call Nancy Drew...she will find it!



 



tlinus said:


> Its the tag -
> 
> It is drawing in all of our fans
> 
> we rock !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though - WELCOME to all of our newest members




yes, we are like jello, always room for jello........



no homie, it's not nail the jello to the tree and then try to hit it......it's the other jello........ .



AlexandNessa said:


> Brab, I have often called my town the red-headed step child of SECTV .... those punks only offer one-way service here.  We don't have on-demand or cable telephony here either.  Scumbags.
> 
> Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....




uh, even david beckham?


no, yes, you are totally correct jodie.......
lets go back to boxers!!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Brab, I have often called my town the red-headed step child of SECTV .... those punks only offer one-way service here.  We don't have on-demand or cable telephony here either.  Scumbags.


  thought they worked together...ya know...UP & DOWN....that's just dumb and don't make sense!  maybe dsl is faster...or IS that the 'dial up' you use?? 



AlexandNessa said:


> Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....



 I see ya...and gents...IF you DO prefer briefs...at least get _colored _ones.... Good point Jodie... 

HEY!   How sexy would I look in grannie panties??  



 



macraven said:


> you bet it was............i went to cheese town (wisconsin) and had the breakfast buffet for $3.99.........and all the coffee i could drink......
> 
> i ate like a pig again.



That is EXACTLY the reason I DON'T do buffets...they make too much $ on me....  now...DH...that's 'nother story all together....  



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> one of the regular homies got missed in the tag war the other night.
> i told her to put the tag in and hope the TF comes back to colorize it.
> 
> we want the redhead........we want her redhead......sharon is a redhead.......
> no not the deadheads, that's a jerry garcia thing.......redhead for sharon.....





ky07 said:


> *Dear tag fairy
> A homie was over looked and Sharon needs her proud redhead tag   *



I SECOND that...Sharon has been around since our 'first home'....she definately is a redheaded homie!


----------



## outlander

Yeeeeeesh..... I am bottles behind.  I can't keep up!

Surely it was meant to be though... an 'outlander' should be right at home in the redheads thread!  We're of the same cloth....er....not.   It makes us the same.


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> Yeeeeeesh..... I am bottles behind.  I can't keep up!
> 
> Surely it was meant to be though... an 'outlander' should be right at home in the redheads thread!  We're of the same cloth....er....not.   It makes us the same.







OH NO, THE FAMILY CLOTH......................yikes.........


----------



## RAPstar

yankeepenny said:


> I am confused............what do you want us to call you?
> I am trying to keep the new redheads names in my head.



i dont care what u call me just call me. cheesy line i know. almost as bad as "you know how to whistle don't you....just put your lips together and blow". Gotta love Lauren Becall. Ok still ketchupping, give me a mo'.


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> OH NO, THE FAMILY CLOTH......................yikes.........


Cloth...just cloth.  
Not THE family cloth, like used to cover the family jewels cloth.
Just cloth.

argh...nevermind.


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> Brab, I have often called my town the red-headed step child of SECTV .... those punks only offer one-way service here.  We don't have on-demand or cable telephony here either.  Scumbags.
> 
> Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....



there's nothing wrong with briefs. i grew up wearing them tho. i don't know about the brief men preferring women in granny panties......i'd prefer another guy in brief,s but that's just me!


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say "Hi" here and see what is going on.
> 
> wow....it's ALLLLLLL redheads in here!
> 
> Redheads = nice (?)





Tinker-tude said:


> What's the tag fairy thing all about?



 

Hi to those that decided to join in!  We're a fun bunch and we play nice (mac's rules).  Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Morning Redheads ... will be back in a few - have a few things to do around the house, gonna grab a bite to eat and will then do my ketchinup ...


----------



## RVGal

I started to post this morning... but there were SIX PAGES to read up on since last night.  I just can't post without reading everything first.

SO, I made it about halfway through the morning read, then had to take a break to run to Wal-Mart.  We were running out of some basic stuff, plus my favorite pair of pjs died last night.  Sometime during the night, the elastic in the waist just... I don't know... quit.  I woke up with the pants all twisted around backwards, which I HATE.  Then I stood up, but the pants didn't.  Sigh.  Time to let them go.  Yes, I buy the butt ugly pjs at Wal-Mart.  I happen to like them.  They are comfortable.  If I want to look pretty when I go to bed, then I'm not going to put on comfortable pjs.  I have a whole drawer full of lingerie for those occassions.  For sleep, I'm pulling on the butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  Wait... I've digressed.... haven't I...

I made it back from Wal-Mart, only to discover that there were still SIX PAGES for me to read.  The three I'd left from this morning, plus three more.  Sheesh.

Not that I'm complaining.

Okay, I've read everything.  Boxers vs. Briefs?  Sorry, Jodie.  I'm afraid I prefer tidy whities to boxers.  My dad wore boxers.  And he tended to... adjust stuff.  That visual was enough to turn me off boxers for life.

I've got some stuff to do around here before I get ready for my date.  Joshua & I are going to see Horton Hears A Who tonight.  He was supposed to go with his class on a field trip last week, but that was the day he had his seizure, so I promised him I'd take him to see it this week since he missed out.

Penny, you asked about them.  Joshua is doing fine.  We finally got his EEG scheduled today.  That test will be on April 9th.  NOT looking forward to it.  He can only have 5 (that's FIVE) hours of sleep the night before the test.  Won't that be fun!

Carol is doing better.  Weak, but better.  Her white blood cell count is recovering.  Her red blood cell count is still low, but she got a booster shot yesterday.  She sees the doctor again on Monday to decided if her body is ready for the next round of chemo.  If so, she'll get that treatment Monday afternoon.

I'm off to do some laundry.  BBL


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Good Afternoon All *

*I'm off to try to do some ketchup.    See ya soon! *

*BTW, I've been here since May 2001, & have just now gotten my 1st tags.    I guess I didn't know the right people before.*


----------



## macraven

It is almost anniversary time here!

on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.



i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.

find something that touched you
find something that made you laugh or cry

locate when you first came on board............

throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.

it is all up to you.
no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.


here are the links to the past 2 threads.
phamton was kind enough to provide them for us 


Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

The first thread was started 4/10/07

I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.



i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.

and newbies, join in on the fun.
find something you find funny or interesting.

no one is required to do this.
so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.


----------



## macraven

ahem.............this is how it started with a handful of regular universal posters.



 "Something about Nothing, come join in........
i got the go ahead from the mods to start a chat type of thread that will stay in the Universal forums.

please drop in anytime here to get to know the other universal homies, talk about your trip, discuss anything about universal, city walk, the on site hotels or just say what is on your mind.

so many of our threads become a question and answer thread and die out within a week. let's hope this thread will grow and be a place where we can exchange with others.

everyone is invited to join in.
ask questions, post pictures, give opinions, or just yak.........
only restriction is we play nice."


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> I started to post this morning... but there were SIX PAGES to read up on since last night.  I just can't post without reading everything first.
> 
> SO, I made it about halfway through the morning read, then had to take a break to run to Wal-Mart.  We were running out of some basic stuff, plus my favorite pair of pjs died last night.  Sometime during the night, the elastic in the waist just... I don't know... quit.  I woke up with the pants all twisted around backwards, which I HATE.  Then I stood up, but the pants didn't.  Sigh.  Time to let them go.  Yes, I buy the butt ugly pjs at Wal-Mart.  I happen to like them.  They are comfortable.  If I want to look pretty when I go to bed, then I'm not going to put on comfortable pjs.  I have a whole drawer full of lingerie for those occassions.  For sleep, I'm pulling on the butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  Wait... I've digressed.... haven't I...
> 
> I made it back from Wal-Mart, only to discover that there were still SIX PAGES for me to read.  The three I'd left from this morning, plus three more.  Sheesh.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> Okay, I've read everything.  Boxers vs. Briefs?  Sorry, Jodie.  I'm afraid I prefer tidy whities to boxers.  My dad wore boxers.  And he tended to... adjust stuff.  That visual was enough to turn me off boxers for life.
> 
> I've got some stuff to do around here before I get ready for my date.  Joshua & I are going to see Horton Hears A Who tonight.  He was supposed to go with his class on a field trip last week, but that was the day he had his seizure, so I promised him I'd take him to see it this week since he missed out.
> 
> Penny, you asked about them.  Joshua is doing fine.  We finally got his EEG scheduled today.  That test will be on April 9th.  NOT looking forward to it.  He can only have 5 (that's FIVE) hours of sleep the night before the test.  Won't that be fun!
> 
> Carol is doing better.  Weak, but better.  Her white blood cell count is recovering.  Her red blood cell count is still low, but she got a booster shot yesterday.  She sees the doctor again on Monday to decided if her body is ready for the next round of chemo.  If so, she'll get that treatment Monday afternoon.
> 
> I'm off to do some laundry.  BBL




First....sorry about yer pj's  

RIP = Tricia's jammies  


Did I miss Carol being released from the hospital?   I think the last I heard she went to a private room...or, am i missing it again?  

Very kewl of you to take your son on his field trip   What a Mom!! You roc  

An...speaking of....why can he only have 5 hours of sleep the night before?   So he falls asleep (& lies still) for the test....I'm  

So....didja get new favorite, butt ugly jammies at Walmart.....and toliet paper?


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Good Afternoon All
> 
> I'm off to try to do some ketchup.    See ya soon!
> 
> BTW, I've been here since May 2001, & have just now gotten my 1st tags.    I guess I didn't know the right people before.*



See that....now you hang w/ the homies and the 'right' people....and...lookitcha now!   



macraven said:


> ahem.............this is how it started with a handful of regular universal posters.
> 
> 
> 
> "Something about Nothing, come join in........
> i got the go ahead from the mods to start a chat type of thread that will stay in the Universal forums.
> 
> 
> so many of our threads become a question and answer thread and die out within a week. *let's hope this thread will grow and be a place where we can exchange with others.*



holy crap mac.....3 houses later   ..... be careful whatcha wish for


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> i dont care what u call me just call me. cheesy line i know. almost as bad as "you know how to whistle don't you....just put your lips together and blow". Gotta love Lauren Becall. Ok still ketchupping, give me a mo'.



the likeness of bacall and boogie at mgm Great Movie Ride is fantastic.
i go on that ride to see that and to see Gene......

i'll call you when it is time for lunch.
blue plate special today.



outlander said:


> Cloth...just cloth.
> Not THE family cloth, like used to cover the family jewels cloth.
> Just cloth.
> 
> argh...nevermind.




snap, brab will give me a flogging now........i was specifically told to drop the cloth joke.

i'm bad....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Morning Redheads ... will be back in a few - have a few things to do around the house, gonna grab a bite to eat and will then do my ketchinup ...



take it one bottle at a time bonny.......  



RVGal said:


> I started to post this morning... but there were SIX PAGES to read up on since last night.  I just can't post without reading everything first.
> 
> SO, I made it about halfway through the morning read, then had to take a break to run to Wal-Mart.  We were running out of some basic stuff, plus my favorite pair of pjs died last night.  Sometime during the night, the elastic in the waist just... I don't know... quit.  I woke up with the pants all twisted around backwards, which I HATE.  Then I stood up, but the pants didn't.  Sigh.  Time to let them go.  Yes, I buy the butt ugly pjs at Wal-Mart.  I happen to like them.  They are comfortable.  If I want to look pretty when I go to bed, then I'm not going to put on comfortable pjs.  I have a whole drawer full of lingerie for those occassions.  For sleep, I'm pulling on the butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  Wait... I've digressed.... haven't I...
> 
> I made it back from Wal-Mart, only to discover that there were still SIX PAGES for me to read.  The three I'd left from this morning, plus three more.  Sheesh.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> Okay, I've read everything.  Boxers vs. Briefs?  Sorry, Jodie.  I'm afraid I prefer tidy whities to boxers.  My dad wore boxers.  And he tended to... adjust stuff.  That visual was enough to turn me off boxers for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol is doing better.  Weak, but better.  Her white blood cell count is recovering.  Her red blood cell count is still low, but she got a booster shot yesterday.  She sees the doctor again on Monday to decided if her body is ready for the next round of chemo.  If so, she'll get that treatment Monday afternoon.
> 
> I'm off to do some laundry.  BBL





maybe you lost weight during the night and that is why the jammies won't stay on.

ever think of that............ 




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Good Afternoon All *
> 
> *I'm off to try to do some ketchup.    See ya soon! *
> 
> *BTW, I've been here since May 2001, & have just now gotten my 1st tags.    I guess I didn't know the right people before.*




you were with us in the beginning and when you came back you got your reward........

we play nice and tag fairy likes nice people who play nice and smile  

i'm glad your people contacted my people and you came back home here!
congrats on the tags.
you do wear them well.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

playing


----------



## Sharon G

yankeepenny said:


> Sharon, I have no snow, just streets full of potholes.
> how about your hood?



We have hoods in Maine?   
We still have snow, but it's disappearing fast. I'm almost happy to see mud season arriving!



macraven said:


> morning.
> going out for breakfast



That's my favorite meal to eat out! I love omlets, pancakes,
french toast, crepes, hash browns, bacon, sausage...you get the idea!



AlexandNessa said:


> Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....



Men don't care what they look like in underwear if you ask me. It's all about comfort....At least their not going commando...


----------



## tlinus

*colored briefs  

boxer briefs   

boxers  

"man hole" going vertical is good, but the ones that are horizontal are bad, bad juju...don't ask...you don't want to know what Jim said about those wears he owned   *


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> First....sorry about yer pj's
> 
> RIP = Tricia's jammies
> 
> 
> Did I miss Carol being released from the hospital?   I think the last I heard she went to a private room...or, am i missing it again?
> 
> Very kewl of you to take your son on his field trip   What a Mom!! You roc
> 
> An...speaking of....why can he only have 5 hours of sleep the night before?   So he falls asleep (& lies still) for the test....I'm
> 
> So....didja get new favorite, butt ugly jammies at Walmart.....and toliet paper?



Carol was released from the hospital... ummm... Monday, maybe?  I dunno.  The days are all running together.  It might have even been over the weekend.  Her white blood cell count dropped to almost nothing.  Like 0.3 or so.  They felt it was better to release her from the hospital to get her AWAY from people carrying germs.  Sound weird?  Did to me, but... okay...

Being over tired, sleepy, oxygen deprived, dehydrated, stressed, etc... these are all things that lower the seizure threshold.  A tired/sleepy brain is more likely to seize than a fully rested/alert brain.  They are trying to map his brain wave patterns when he is in the high risk zone.  They will also expose him to a strobe light to see if that triggers a seizure.  He will also have to blow on a pinwheel to try and hyperventilate himself.  In other words, for this test they are trying to trigger a  seizure.  He doesn't have to have one for them to gather all the data they need, but they are creating a situation where he is most likely to have one.  Again, won't that be fun!

I got some hideous pjs.  Mint green top and the pants are a green and blue picnic plaid.  Soft as a baby's butt, but not nearly as cute.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

yankeepenny said:


> Red Headed Humans- It is spring, just relax today and enjoy!
> love, Niles the Cat



My lazy ferret beats your lazy cat ...


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> We have hoods in Maine?
> We still have snow, but it's disappearing fast. I'm almost happy to see mud season arriving!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite meal to eat out! I love omlets, pancakes,
> french toast, crepes, hash browns, bacon, sausage...you get the idea!








i had all of that for breakfast this morning.....and one biscuit with gravy.
oink oink....



tlinus said:


> *colored briefs
> 
> boxer briefs
> 
> boxers
> 
> "man hole" going vertical is good, but the ones that are horizontal are bad, bad juju...don't ask...you don't want to know what Jim said about those wears he owned   *




my sons were littles they always wore superman, batman, hulk, supergirl,...they were on sale, 

not sure what they wear now.
they change themselves at this age.......


----------



## Sharon G

loribell said:


> I see you were updated on the red head stuff! Hopefully you will get one too!
> Dont give up hope!





macraven said:


> i see you did as told and now we need to wait for the mummy dust to begin for the pixie dust to happen.







keishashadow said:


> i wish, i wish, i wish i was a fish...no, i mean I wish you'll get dubbed too (tag fairy....sharon has been so busy taking care of MIL & everything...can you hook her up too...heck, she even posts in red! )


 


macraven said:


> clap loudly to get TF attention homies...
> 
> Sharon G
> Proud Redhead
> 
> Sharon G's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: Southern Maine
> Posts: 780
> 
> 
> one of the regular homies got missed in the tag war the other night.
> i told her to put the tag in and hope the TF comes back to colorize it.
> 
> 
> we want the redhead........we want her redhead......sharon is a redhead.......
> no not the deadheads, that's a jerry garcia thing.......redhead for sharon.....





ky07 said:


> *Dear tag fairy
> A homie was over looked and Sharon needs her proud redhead tag   *





bubba's mom said:


> I SECOND that...Sharon has been around since our 'first home'....she definately is a redheaded homie!



Thanks guys....you like me, you really really like me... 
Maybe the tag fairy will be around tonight!


----------



## coastermom

Tricia .. I got new Jammies today too ....Mine came from TARGET ... I had to get PJ's with out holes or stains for my trip . I don't think bleach holes and cooking stains are what my DD wants her friend to see her mom in .  . I just got Jammies that were lounge wear so that in the morning I can wear it to the club lounge and get breakfast and not look like I am in my Jammies.  

Glad your son is doing  better . He will enjoy the movie my kids did .  

So I gave in today and went to  Starbucks . Well it was there in target and I just HAD TO . ... DH is not going to be happy with me . I spent way too much there today . But the kids needed new comforters and well they had the matching ones for the girls as they share a room and to get two that they like well I just had to do it. I will be getting screamed at later like this   but that is ok because then he will be like this  later after it looks all nice in their room .  

Off to do   AND not I am not cleaning the CLOTH ....   I will be cleaning colored briefs though ...big and small ones .. That is what you get with a DH and a DS .  . Ok BBL


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> We have hoods in Maine?
> We still have snow, but it's disappearing fast. I'm almost happy to see mud season arriving!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite meal to eat out! I love omlets, pancakes,
> french toast, crepes, hash browns, bacon, sausage...you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't care what they look like in underwear if you ask me. It's all about comfort....At least their not going commando...






congrats......it happened.....


woo hoo thank you special person you.


bowing time homies......


----------



## macraven

it happened in front of my very eyes and a moving one at that..

and a second tag....



thank you tag fairy for granting my wish.

i thought i was out of favors with you but you are a HOMIE at heart......



YOU MADE MY DAY HOMIE TAG FAIRY..................


all the red headed step homies here thank you...


----------



## RVGal

Sharon G said:


> Thanks guys....you like me, you really really like me...
> Maybe the tag fairy will be around tonight!



Sharon, you got a MOVING Redhead tag!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> use duct tape.  works wonders, i use it for everything.


Mac do you know they have colored duct tape???  



macraven said:


> yes, we are like jello, always room for jello........


oooh Jello ... my favorite is Strawberry!  

Lee laughs at me 'cuz everytime we're at Monster's Cafe, I have to have Jello! 



bubba's mom said:


> I see ya...and gents...IF you DO prefer briefs...at least get _colored _ones.... Good point Jodie...


Yep definitely like some color!



bubba's mom said:


> HEY!   How sexy would I look in grannie panties??


About as sexy as a grannie??? 



RAPstar said:


> i dont care what u call me just call me. cheesy line i know. almost as bad as "you know how to whistle don't you....just put your lips together and blow". Gotta love Lauren Becall. Ok still ketchupping, give me a mo'.


I still like Andy  



macraven said:


> take it one bottle at a time bonny.......


Good advice ... care to join me in a bottle or two??


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> My lazy ferret beats your lazy cat ...





RVGal said:


> Sharon, you got a MOVING Redhead tag!!!






well, what did you think i was screaming about????

i saw it happen............   




now i have to go check on my other two homies............

i'm a believer............


----------



## marciemi

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Good Afternoon All *
> 
> *I'm off to try to do some ketchup.    See ya soon! *
> 
> *BTW, I've been here since May 2001, & have just now gotten my 1st tags.    I guess I didn't know the right people before.*



Ditto except I've been here since 1999!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac do you know they have colored duct tape???
> 
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> oooh Jello ... my favorite is Strawberry!
> 
> ME TOO
> 
> Lee laughs at me 'cuz everytime we're at Monster's Cafe, I have to have Jello!
> 
> 
> I still like Andy
> 
> 
> YES ME TOO
> 
> Good advice ... care to join me in a bottle or two??





SURE





I LOVE THAT FERRET.
is he alive?


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> SO, I made it about halfway through the morning read, then had to take a break to run to Wal-Mart.  We were running out of some basic stuff, plus my favorite pair of pjs died last night.  Sometime during the night, the elastic in the waist just... I don't know... quit.  I woke up with the pants all twisted around backwards, which I HATE.  Then I stood up, but the pants didn't.  Sigh.  Time to let them go.  Yes, I buy the butt ugly pjs at Wal-Mart.  I happen to like them.  They are comfortable.  If I want to look pretty when I go to bed, then I'm not going to put on comfortable pjs.  I have a whole drawer full of lingerie for those occassions.  For sleep, I'm pulling on the butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  Wait... I've digressed.... haven't I...



Seeing as Tricia posted a story about her problem with elastic, I guess I have to post mine too.

I put on a clean pair of underwear this morning (well, I put a clean pair on each morning - just thought you should know that - and no family cloths here in the Sharon G house)   
and they kinda felt funny, but I was running around getting ready for work and didn't think about it too much. 
Hopped into the truck for the ride to work and noticed it again. WTH? Spent about an hour at work wriggling around in my chair. OK, these undies have to go, something must have happened in the wash cause they are all bunched up in places they should not be.   So now what do I do? It's not like I keep an extra pair in my desk. Decided they were going to have to come off. Now what do I do with them? Can't very well put them in the trash bin under my desk, nor the little trash bin in the one bathroom that we all use. Ended up putting them in my purse.


----------



## Sharon G

Oh my goodness!!!!

Thank you sooooo much Tag Fairy. I am eternally grateful!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Sharon G said:


> Seeing as Tricia posted a story about her problem with elastic, I guess I have to post mine too.
> 
> I put on a clean pair of underwear this morning (well, I put a clean pair on each morning - just thought you should know that - and no family cloths here in the Sharon G house)
> and they kinda felt funny, but I was running around getting ready for work and didn't think about it too much.
> Hopped into the truck for the ride to work and noticed it again. WTH? Spent about an hour at work wriggling around in my chair. OK, these undies have to go, something must have happened in the wash cause they are all bunched up in places they should not be.   So now what do I do? It's not like I keep an extra pair in my desk. Decided they were going to have to come off. Now what do I do with them? Can't very well put them in the trash bin under my desk, nor the little trash bin in the one bathroom that we all use. Ended up putting them in my purse.



Be sure to place them in the BOTTOM of your purse...so for instance , you go to the grocery store....and you pull out your wallet, they wouldnt accidently fall out.....and have everyone behind you in line notice...and you would have to bend over and pick them up and put them BACK into your purse.....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> congrats......it happened.....
> 
> woo hoo thank you special person you.
> 
> bowing time homies......


----------



## ky07

Sharon G said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much Tag Fairy. I am eternally grateful!



*Yeah Sharon got the readhead tag  *


----------



## coastermom

SHARON IS COMANDO !!!! Hey I would have done it too .


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mac, am I seeing things or does your hula tag keep changing color??? I thought it was red before???


----------



## outlander

I come back to respond about the cloth (didn't know there was a history there!...outlander, i am)
and sharon has dropped hers! 

I'm starting to get an idea of what goes on around here now.


----------



## outlander

Sharon G said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much Tag Fairy. I am eternally grateful!


Congrats to you!!  I will say a thanks and double bow to the tag fairy too because that was an awesome fulfillment!   Yay!


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> you know she will break down and ask us.
> if not, you have heard of wedding crashers haven't you?
> 
> i don't need to go to any reception, just the i do part is fine with me.



You know she has to want us there. I mean we are like family, right?




> ok, what color of red did you go today?
> flaming red, strawberry blonde, orange red or red like howdy dowdy?



flaming red! I think it fits the best! 



> robfred andyred......hey that rhymes
> am i good or what....
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we pushed the envelope a little too far and he wants to just be andy here.
> 
> remember, ragagty andy had red hair



Poor guy. Guess he knows now not to tell us anything is good except bob!  



> so many statements to reply to.
> i plead the blonde amendment as i can't remember everything lori said.
> 
> but, will cap the highlights..
> 
> yes she wants us there, she doesn't know it yet but with all the dirt we have on her, how can kfish not have us there.  besides, we have it in with her sissy now.........huh, you left for 2 hours and only had 5 pages to ketchup. i am gone for something all of 12 minutes and i have 3 pages to ketchup.
> life is not fair i tell you....i agree with lori, sharon you are a strong woman and a very good dil to help out with your mil at this time.  i wasn't trying to pick just concerned on how you were doing.  we knew you are busy with her and the house.  you hang in there, have you in my thoughts and prayers.
> and the tooth and computer of marcie's, just slam that baby along side its head and curse, then the tooth pain and computer pain will disappear.  and if it doesn't, just think how good you will feel. oh no todd, not the car. that suxs big time.  now you will have to walk to work and get up at 3 in the morning so you can get there in time.  while you are up that early, could you start the coffee pot for me.  i'm not a good person until i have had at least 3 cups of coffee in the morning..i think i recapped what i quoted from lori.



We have dirt on Katie? Even with all the time she spends in the pool? 

This time I had 7 pages! But that is nothing compared to what it has been.  



> oh, is it a southern baptist wedding ceremony?



Do Northerners have Southern Baptist weddings? Isn't it the Southern Baptists that think Disney is the source of evil? I know the ones around here do or at least used to. 




macraven said:


> my family are hill people from southern illinois .
> some of them had washers on their front porches.
> 
> 
> i still laugh at that today.
> now i live in the cold part of illinois.  ugh
> 
> i speak chicago style now.
> dems and does.........
> 
> 
> the first time i talked to a homie i met on the board from over on the test thread was a gal from the dc area.
> when i talked to her on the phone, i couldn't catch some of the words she was saying.  she had an R at the end of some words.
> 
> i pawkedr my cawr in the drive.........
> 
> and i sounded funny to her.
> she claims i have the accent!  what a hoot.
> 
> 
> you aren't from dc area are you......oops, nevermind.....



  



DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...my mom the redhead and her "matching" seat on Magical Express.......



 Love that pic! 




DisneyBride'03 said:


> Look at the driver...what was he doing?! We were in transit at this point!!!



He looks like he was passed out! Was it a fun ride????




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> no poutine ... but what am I if I put BOTH gravy and ketchup on my french fries?????
> 
> 
> 
> Nite!!!



Weird?    Just kidding! But that does not sound good.



AlexandNessa said:


> Andy/RAPstar/Rob, I have to ask you ... what does DSstF stand for in your sig?
> 
> I tried to look it up, and this is what I got:
> 
> DBSTF - DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC
> 
> Abbreviation:  DBSTF
> Definition:  DBS THAI DANU BANK PLC
> Definition Rank:
> Category:  Organizations
> 
> Search Index: 0 of 10
> Collections: None
> Article(s): None
> 
> Now, I like my credit union, but I don't think I'd put them in my sig!



   



Metro West said:


> I posted this over on the Sea World board but wanted to post it here as well:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-seaworld0308apr03,0,978778.story



Sea World really seems to be going after the business here lately. Sounds like a kewp ride. 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah he made it in yesterday but talked DW into spending the night at friends house last night I guess he is avoiding me over missing a day of school*



Go figure!  




yankeepenny said:


> Red Headed Humans- It is spring, just relax today and enjoy!
> love, Niles the Cat


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Seeing as Tricia posted a story about her problem with elastic, I guess I have to post mine too.
> 
> I put on a clean pair of underwear this morning (well, I put a clean pair on each morning - just thought you should know that - and no family cloths here in the Sharon G house)
> and they kinda felt funny, but I was running around getting ready for work and didn't think about it too much.
> Hopped into the truck for the ride to work and noticed it again. WTH? Spent about an hour at work wriggling around in my chair. OK, these undies have to go, something must have happened in the wash cause they are all bunched up in places they should not be.   So now what do I do? It's not like I keep an extra pair in my desk. Decided they were going to have to come off. Now what do I do with them? Can't very well put them in the trash bin under my desk, nor the little trash bin in the one bathroom that we all use. Ended up putting them in my purse.




you could have done what my sons used to do with that pair of undies.....wear them on top of your head so you don't lose them for when you need them....

we put the fun in dysfunctional





DisneyBride'03 said:


> Be sure to place them in the BOTTOM of your purse...so for instance , you go to the grocery store....and you pull out your wallet, they wouldnt accidently fall out.....and have everyone behind you in line notice...and you would have to bend over and pick them up and put them BACK into your purse.....




      





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac, am I seeing things or does your hula tag keep changing color??? I thought it was red before???




its red to me......but right now i am using firefox.
my safari is not working correctly but i think it was a different color with safari.

haven't used safari in over a week though.





outlander said:


> I come back to respond about the cloth (didn't know there was a history there!...outlander, i am)
> and sharon has dropped hers!
> 
> I'm starting to get an idea of what goes on around here now.




some here talked about the thread of the family cloth.
some of us went to read it and got grossed out.
it just wasn't our thing.

then one of the smartasses here picked up on it and made a joke out of it.
might have been me, but i talk so much and don't always remember what i said....anyway, it was decided to put the family cloth to rest but i again could not resist.

tricia has said in the past that if she ever got a redheaded step child tag she would wet her pants..........therefore i offered her the cloth.........

and i was flogged...... 


yes, the idea is we talk about a lot of things that means nothing.
as in seinfeld, something about nothing........ 

pull up a chair, join in


----------



## loribell

AlexandNessa said:


> Penny, I do have pics of Savvy eating popcorn, but it takes me FOREVER to upload them to Photobucket because I upload through dial-up (download via Cable Modem, crappy Service Electric CATV.  ).  I will try to upload later!
> 
> Maybe Niles and Savvy can start an online romance ...



You mean Alex still hasn't taken to her? 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Good morning all!!  Another tag for me!!!  I'm totally psyched, it's a dolphin!!!   Now, how do I animate it
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, TF!!  YOU'RE AWESOME!!!



Kewl tag Patty. The tag fairy has to animate them. 



outlander said:


> Good morning redheads! (can I call you that?)
> 
> When I posted last night, it looked like everyone was going to bed, so I didn't check back.  Well.....  I should have known there would be more action and some great and friendly welcome messages!  I heard such nice things about you all and I see that they were true!
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Now I better go and ketchup!



You bet you can call us red heads. We have been after that tag for a very long time! 

Stick around and you will find that this a an amazing group of people! 



coastermom said:


> So I am less then 30 days from our trip and I am so ready to go but DS is already stressed over it . Mommy is not leaving for more then one day to him. I just hope he is good for DH while I am gone . He is really a momma's boy ....NOT like it is a bad thing but he is soooo attached to me and well it kind of makes me  to leave him . BUT if I ride the simpsons it will all be worth it ...   .
> 
> Going to get some stuff done I hope to get the computer later and see if I can get some orginazation of my stuff here . See everyone later



Poor little guy. Don't worry he will do fine.  



ky07 said:


> *Yep we all are readheads now although it doesn't make a differance to me due to the fact I am loosing my hair   *



   



Tinker-tude said:


> What's the tag fairy thing all about?



Welcome Tinker-tude! I see your question was answered. Hope you stick around and join us. 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Call Nancy Drew...she will find it!


 
Ally loves Nancy Drew. She got the movie in her Easter basket and watched it at least 10 times in the first week. 



AlexandNessa said:


> Brab,
> Anyway, this is just a completely random observation based upon a TV show I just watched:  I find men in briefs to be completely unsexy, and I find having to look at them rather uncomfortable.  I am rather bothered right now.  Why do I have such an aversion to briefs?  Can't they even compromise with boxer briefs?  I am pretty sure that briefs scheeve me out.  Do men who wear briefs prefer women who wear granny panties?  I'm just asking .....


----------



## loribell

outlander said:


> Yeeeeeesh..... I am bottles behind.  I can't keep up!
> 
> Surely it was meant to be though... an 'outlander' should be right at home in the redheads thread!  We're of the same cloth....er....not.   It makes us the same.



You fit in great. 

Oh no, not the cloth again!  



outlander said:


> Cloth...just cloth.
> Not THE family cloth, like used to cover the family jewels cloth.
> Just cloth.
> 
> argh...nevermind.



   



RVGal said:


> SO, I made it about halfway through the morning read, then had to take a break to run to Wal-Mart.  We were running out of some basic stuff, plus my favorite pair of pjs died last night.  Sometime during the night, the elastic in the waist just... I don't know... quit.  I woke up with the pants all twisted around backwards, which I HATE.  Then I stood up, but the pants didn't.  Sigh.  Time to let them go.  Yes, I buy the butt ugly pjs at Wal-Mart.  I happen to like them.  They are comfortable.  If I want to look pretty when I go to bed, then I'm not going to put on comfortable pjs.  I have a whole drawer full of lingerie for those occassions.  For sleep, I'm pulling on the butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  Wait... I've digressed.... haven't I...
> 
> I made it back from Wal-Mart, only to discover that there were still SIX PAGES for me to read.  The three I'd left from this morning, plus three more.  Sheesh.




What did Brad do to your jammies last night????




> Okay, I've read everything.  Boxers vs. Briefs?  Sorry, Jodie.  I'm afraid I prefer tidy whities to boxers.  My dad wore boxers.  And he tended to... adjust stuff.  That visual was enough to turn me off boxers for life.



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!



> I've got some stuff to do around here before I get ready for my date.  Joshua & I are going to see Horton Hears A Who tonight.  He was supposed to go with his class on a field trip last week, but that was the day he had his seizure, so I promised him I'd take him to see it this week since he missed out.



That will be a lot of fun! Let me know what you think of it. Ally has been wanting to go. 

[quote[Penny, you asked about them.  Joshua is doing fine.  We finally got his EEG scheduled today.  That test will be on April 9th.  NOT looking forward to it.  He can only have 5 (that's FIVE) hours of sleep the night before the test.  Won't that be fun![/quote]

That will not be fun. Poor guy.    



> Carol is doing better.  Weak, but better.  Her white blood cell count is recovering.  Her red blood cell count is still low, but she got a booster shot yesterday.  She sees the doctor again on Monday to decided if her body is ready for the next round of chemo.  If so, she'll get that treatment Monday afternoon.
> 
> Carol was released from the hospital... ummm... Monday, maybe?  I dunno.  The days are all running together.  It might have even been over the weekend.  Her white blood cell count dropped to almost nothing.  Like 0.3 or so.  They felt it was better to release her from the hospital to get her AWAY from people carrying germs.  Sound weird?  Did to me, but... okay...



Well with all the germs in a hospital I guess it does make sense. Hope she can get this over with soon.


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> *colored briefs
> 
> boxer briefs
> 
> boxers
> 
> "man hole" going vertical is good, but the ones that are horizontal are bad, bad juju...don't ask...you don't want to know what Jim said about those wears he owned   *



   





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> My lazy ferret beats your lazy cat ...



Too cute! 



Sharon G said:


> Thanks guys....you like me, you really really like me...
> Maybe the tag fairy will be around tonight!



Of course we do! 



macraven said:


> congrats......it happened.....
> 
> 
> woo hoo thank you special person you.
> 
> 
> bowing time homies......



Wow. I was going to clap some more but saw that the tag happened while I was ketchuping!


----------



## loribell

Sharon G said:


> Seeing as Tricia posted a story about her problem with elastic, I guess I have to post mine too.
> 
> I put on a clean pair of underwear this morning (well, I put a clean pair on each morning - just thought you should know that - and no family cloths here in the Sharon G house)
> and they kinda felt funny, but I was running around getting ready for work and didn't think about it too much.
> Hopped into the truck for the ride to work and noticed it again. WTH? Spent about an hour at work wriggling around in my chair. OK, these undies have to go, something must have happened in the wash cause they are all bunched up in places they should not be.   So now what do I do? It's not like I keep an extra pair in my desk. Decided they were going to have to come off. Now what do I do with them? Can't very well put them in the trash bin under my desk, nor the little trash bin in the one bathroom that we all use. Ended up putting them in my purse.



   So what was wrong with them? 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Be sure to place them in the BOTTOM of your purse...so for instance , you go to the grocery store....and you pull out your wallet, they wouldnt accidently fall out.....and have everyone behind you in line notice...and you would have to bend over and pick them up and put them BACK into your purse.....



Are we speaking from experience???????   



coastermom said:


> SHARON IS COMANDO !!!! Hey I would have done it too .



    



outlander said:


> I come back to respond about the cloth (didn't know there was a history there!...outlander, i am)
> and sharon has dropped hers!
> 
> I'm starting to get an idea of what goes on around here now.



You guys are killing me!    



macraven said:


> you could have done what my sons used to do with that pair of undies.....wear them on top of your head so you don't lose them for when you need them....
> 
> we put the fun in dysfunctional



Now there's an idea!  



> some here talked about the thread of the family cloth.
> some of us went to read it and got grossed out.
> it just wasn't our thing.
> 
> then one of the smartasses here picked up on it and made a joke out of it.
> might have been me, but i talk so much and don't always remember what i said....anyway, it was decided to put the family cloth to rest but i again could not resist.
> 
> tricia has said in the past that if she ever got a redheaded step child tag she would wet her pants..........therefore i offered her the cloth.........
> 
> and i was flogged......
> 
> 
> yes, the idea is we talk about a lot of things that means nothing.
> as in seinfeld, something about nothing........
> 
> pull up a chair, join in



Who, us???????? Would we do something like that!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> You know she has to want us there. I mean we are like family, right?
> 
> 
> You talked me into it .
> yea, we can crash it.........
> 
> 
> 
> flaming red! I think it fits the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy. Guess he knows now not to tell us anything is good except bob!
> 
> yea, and bob is the easiest name to remember.  everyone knows a bob or two but not many for andy......
> 
> shall we have a christening ceremony for the name of andy for rob?
> who's bringing the drinky poos? any reason for a party and i will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> We have dirt on Katie? Even with all the time she spends in the pool?
> 
> This time I had 7 pages! But that is nothing compared to what it has been.
> 
> kfish sleeps in the top bunk of the bunk beds.
> remember when her parents gave her their bed when she had the dental surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> Do Northerners have Southern Baptist weddings? Isn't it the Southern Baptists that think Disney is the source of evil? I know the ones around here do or at least used to.
> 
> yes, all of it is yes.
> the northerners have the sbc up north and all the neighborhoods just don't get it.......
> 
> and they pulled the disney boycott, as if that really made a difference
> for over 5 years they had a boycott and it did not effect disney at all.
> i think maybe someone higher up in the church wanted to go to orlando so the boycott came off.   but what do i know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea World really seems to be going after the business here lately. Sounds like a kewp ride.



i don't need a full day for sea world.
the busses at the on site hotels at orlando us provide free transportation there to sw.  it is ok but not my thing to do as a regular each year.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> I LOVE THAT FERRET.
> is he alive?


very much ... this is him about 2 seconds after that first pic








macraven said:


> you could have done what my sons used to do with that pair of undies.....wear them on top of your head so you don't lose them for when you need them....


  



macraven said:


> its red to me......but right now i am using firefox.
> my safari is not working correctly but i think it was a different color with safari.
> 
> haven't used safari in over a week though.


 I think I've gone crosseyed


----------



## macraven

will repeat these links in another 10 pages.


 Hey Homies..........
It is almost anniversary time here!

on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.



i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.

find something that touched you
find something that made you laugh or cry

locate when you first came on board............

throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.

it is all up to you.
no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.


here are the links to the past 2 threads.
phamton was kind enough to provide them for us


Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

The first thread was started 4/10/07

I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.



i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.

and newbies, join in on the fun.
find something you find funny or interesting.

no one is required to do this.
so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.
__________________
life is what happens to you on your way to achieving your dreams...........


----------



## RAPstar

god, ya'll talk a lot


don't worry, i wouldnt want ya'll any other way

dang it mac, uve got me sayin ya'll a lot now


----------



## RAPstar

I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Oh may gracious peeps, I'm going to have to declare shut mouth again.     I can't get caught up reading, much less replying.    Back to reading..... * 

*BTW, Barb who ya voting for? *


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> god, ya'll talk a lot
> 
> 
> don't worry, i wouldnt want ya'll any other way
> 
> dang it mac, uve got me sayin ya'll a lot now





you think?
yes, talking is one of my many talents....... 


if ya'll take an aspirin for that headache, i betcha will feel better real soon..


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you think?
> yes, talking is one of my many talents.......
> 
> 
> if ya'll take an aspirin for that headache, i betcha will feel better real soon..


----------



## Sharon G

outlander said:


> I come back to respond about the cloth (didn't know there was a history there!...outlander, i am)
> and sharon has dropped hers!



Hey wait a minute - none of those nasty cloths at my house! 



outlander said:


> I'm starting to get an idea of what goes on around here now.



We are a wild and crazy bunch of nanners!  



macraven said:


> you could have done what my sons used to do with that pair of undies.....wear them on top of your head so you don't lose them for when you need them....



That would have gone over big at work!  
They were a pretty animal print thou..... they were so stretched out I could have prolly used them for a scarf!!!




loribell said:


> So what was wrong with them?



The elastic lost its elasticity around one of the leg openings. I wear those Jockey no lines and the elastic is pretty slim to begin with. Not a good thing.  





He did look dead in the first photo! This one is adorable.






RAPstar said:


> I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?



Bubba


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> you think?
> yes, talking is one of my many talents.......
> 
> 
> if ya'll take an aspirin for that headache, i betcha will feel better real soon..



or i could just bang my head against something for an hour and a half........wait that won't help.


----------



## RAPstar

Sharon G said:


> Bubba



that's what my sis calls me


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello everyone!


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm kinda surprised that the TF hasn't nabbed that crab quote......


----------



## ky07

RAPstar said:


> that's what my sis calls me



*Ok now I am  what name are ya going by   *


----------



## ky07

KStarfish82 said:


> I'm kinda surprised that the TF hasn't nabbed that crab quote......



*Shhhh   *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Ok now I am  what name are ya going by   *



your guess is as good as mine


----------



## yankeepenny

RAPstar said:


> I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?



I vote for Andy- anyone second that?????????????


----------



## yankeepenny

question time



I like pistacio pudding sometimes. *If i make it, can it last a couple of days in the fridge if i put it in individual servings? *
DH does not like it, and i would rather eat it every other day.


sometimes i get on food kicks. 

last week was anything oatmeal. 

the week before was chinese and you all know about the heads and tails on the shrimp dish i mentioned..... 
it will be a while before i go there again..... 

no, i aint pregnant.


----------



## yankeepenny

here is a laugh for you. if you are between ages 38 and 45 you may remember this. well, ladies only actually...... 

Jim Palmer, the Baltimore Orioles pitcher in the late 70's & early 80's was a very , very good looking man. the best in baseball. well, Jockey for Men got him to do some poses. It was such a hit in adds, posters were made.....well, i wanted one.
yeah- me at 14. what a beautifull, God-like sculptured creature he was......and the marble bag was soooooo.....
my mother was livid and said no. darn........ i just bet she wanted one.


okay, way, way to much info.......anyway..........


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> or i could just bang my head against something for an hour and a half........wait that won't help.




i know someone that has done that.

they banged their head against the wall until it hurt enough to forget about the headache.......my brother divorced her



KStarfish82 said:


> I'm kinda surprised that the TF hasn't nabbed that crab quote......




what do you expect....
you took the crabs out of your siggie.............


am i to beg for another favor and request you get crabs?
i'm sure the tag fairy would think i was being mean if i did that..... 



ky07 said:


> *Ok now I am  what name are ya going by   *



welcome to the land of andy, i hear he is handy and likes chocolate candy


oops sorry penny for taking your job.

newbies, penny is our resident poet.
she creates poems based on things we say here.



yankeepenny said:


> I vote for Andy- anyone second that?????????????









 i can go with andy.
andy is a redhead after all.....


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> question time
> 
> 
> 
> I like pistacio pudding sometimes. *If i make it, can it last a couple of days in the fridge if i put it in individual servings? *
> DH does not like it, and i would rather eat it every other day.
> 
> 
> sometimes i get on food kicks.
> 
> last week was anything oatmeal.
> 
> the week before was chinese and you all know about the heads and tails on the shrimp dish i mentioned.....
> it will be a while before i go there again.....
> 
> no, i aint pregnant.




tell me when you are having liver and onions and i will be over.
mr mac has banned me from cooking that in the house.

the boys and i go to the local diner in town when we crave that.
we all but mr mac eat it.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing. 

Mac, where are those cookies?


----------



## RAPstar

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i know someone that has done that.
> 
> they banged their head against the wall until it hurt enough to forget about the headache.......my brother divorced her



 



> welcome to the land of andy, i hear he is handy and likes chocolate candy
> 
> 
> oops sorry penny for taking your job.
> 
> newbies, penny is our resident poet.
> she creates poems based on things we say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can go with andy.
> andy is a redhead after all.....



i wanted to be a read head for a while. if i dye my hair now it's either black or i get hilights. Thanks, mac, now i want chocolate!!!!


----------



## tlinus

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can *kick my feet up and munch on some cookies *and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?



yup - we allow that - even with yer shoes still on


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?





and another hungry homie has come to visit.

welcome to the newest homie:

*blueeyesrnc*

   


the cookies..........um..........i ate them, no, the health teacher with crabs ate them, no andy red ate them, no janet/keishashadow hasn't been around much today so i blame her for eating them, maybe it was the cannucks that ate them, we do have 3 of them here with us....or it could be our cpa jennifer that ate them, she isn't home much and does get the munchies, maybe it was luckypennyrealandtrueredhead that ate them, but i bet it was that packer fan marcie that ate them, or todd who now walks to work ate them, no wait.

it was darkie that ate them!  or maybe brab, jodie, sharon, tricia, tracie, mary, alison, rose, st lawrence, etc.  if i say all the names down the row, i'm sure to get the right one.  that's what my mom always did....

and his mom will have to make us all more for the morning.


sorry my hospitality is slipping.
don't know where the cookies went off to but maybe one of the good homies here will bake more of them tonight.

but we are glad you are here.  

anywho, welcome to the land


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.




andy, quick, she speaks texan..............just like ya'll do down there.
blue eyes is fitting in here righty fine now.


----------



## ky07

*This is for the Texans 
How bout them Cowboys   *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *This is for the Texans
> How bout them Cowboys   *



hey, not all texans like football  I do have an associate's in musical theatre, so me and sports don't mix much..........unless you're talking Disney on Ice.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> I get up at 4:45am every morning for work.



 





KStarfish82 said:


> You have beautiful hair!





loribell said:


> You have a beautiful family!





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Beautiful pics!!



*Thanks, you're all very sweet.*  




KStarfish82 said:


> Ok so the big news.......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a house!!!
> 
> I put in a bid and it was accepted!



 *Congrats!!! * 




macraven said:


> you all are so beautiful.
> a very handsome family you have.
> 
> *at first, i thought you were a kid in the pic,* then realize it was you.....



*That's what happens when you're the same height as 5th graders.*  




> you're cute, thin and fantastic looking hair.



*You're sweet, blind, & have fantastic hair too. *





bubba's mom said:


> *...wonder what's up with my DIS CAST MEMBER in color  *
> [/SIZE]



*Maybe that's the tag fairy's way of saying you're always here & never shut up.  





j/k You know I luv ya.*  





RAPstar said:


> well after several resizes, i can't cahnge my avatar cause it's still too big a file!!



*Nice new do!*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> sorry my hospitality is slipping.
> don't know where the cookies went off to but maybe one of the good homies here will bake more of them tonight.
> 
> but we are glad you are here.
> 
> anywho, welcome to the land



*IIIIIIII ATE THEM!!!!!!!!!

BWAAAA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-Ha-haaaaaaa....*

Now I'll take some insulin.


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Nice new do!*



thanks!


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i don't need a full day for sea world.
> the busses at the on site hotels at orlando us provide free transportation there to sw.  it is ok but not my thing to do as a regular each year.



I agree but I am finally going to take Ally this year. She has been wanting to go forever. We are also going to do Aquatica instead of a Disney water park. 



RAPstar said:


> god, ya'll talk a lot
> 
> 
> don't worry, i wouldnt want ya'll any other way
> 
> dang it mac, uve got me sayin ya'll a lot now



It's a good thing you wouldn't want us any other way cause there is no hope getting us to shut up! 



RAPstar said:


> I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?



   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Oh may gracious peeps, I'm going to have to declare shut mouth again.     I can't get caught up reading, much less replying.    Back to reading..... *
> 
> *BTW, Barb who ya voting for? *



Yeah, like that will work!  




yankeepenny said:


> question time
> 
> 
> 
> I like pistacio pudding sometimes. *If i make it, can it last a couple of days in the fridge if i put it in individual servings? *
> DH does not like it, and i would rather eat it every other day.
> 
> 
> sometimes i get on food kicks.
> 
> last week was anything oatmeal.
> 
> the week before was chinese and you all know about the heads and tails on the shrimp dish i mentioned.....
> it will be a while before i go there again.....
> 
> no, i aint pregnant.




I have no idea. And are you sure you aren't pregnant? Those are some strange cravings!  



yankeepenny said:


> here is a laugh for you. if you are between ages 38 and 45 you may remember this. well, ladies only actually......
> 
> Jim Palmer, the Baltimore Orioles pitcher in the late 70's & early 80's was a very , very good looking man. the best in baseball. well, Jockey for Men got him to do some poses. It was such a hit in adds, posters were made.....well, i wanted one.
> yeah- me at 14. what a beautifull, God-like sculptured creature he was......and the marble bag was soooooo.....
> my mother was livid and said no. darn........ i just bet she wanted one.
> 
> 
> okay, way, way to much info.......anyway..........



I remember! 



macraven said:


> i know someone that has done that.
> 
> they banged their head against the wall until it hurt enough to forget about the headache.......my brother divorced her



   



blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?



  Another newbie. Here are your cookies:




You guys keep your hands off her cookies! 



RAPstar said:


> i wanted to be a read head for a while. if i dye my hair now it's either black or i get hilights. Thanks, mac, now i want chocolate!!!!



Is a read head a Texas thing?


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> and another hungry homie has come to visit.
> 
> welcome to the newest homie:
> 
> *blueeyesrnc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cookies..........um..........i ate them, no, the health teacher with crabs ate them, no andy red ate them, no janet/keishashadow hasn't been around much today so i blame her for eating them, maybe it was the cannucks that ate them, we do have 3 of them here with us....or it could be our cpa jennifer that ate them, she isn't home much and does get the munchies, maybe it was luckypennyrealandtrueredhead that ate them, but i bet it was that packer fan marcie that ate them, or todd who now walks to work ate them, no wait.
> 
> it was darkie that ate them!  or maybe brab, jodie, sharon, tricia, tracie, mary, alison, rose, st lawrence, etc.  if i say all the names down the row, i'm sure to get the right one.  that's what my mom always did....
> 
> and his mom will have to make us all more for the morning.
> 
> 
> sorry my hospitality is slipping.
> don't know where the cookies went off to but maybe one of the good homies here will bake more of them tonight.
> 
> but we are glad you are here.
> 
> anywho, welcome to the land



I think it was DM & Damo. But I brought more

And here are some extras for everyone else to share:


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> *IIIIIIII ATE THEM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BWAAAA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-Ha-haaaaaaa....*
> 
> Now I'll take some insulin.



Well don't you fit in well around here!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Is a read head a Texas thing?



no, i just can't type


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> no, i just can't type



Welcome to the club!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Welcome to the club!



what club? bad typing enthusiasts? bad typers anonymous?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?


... I voted for Andy a while back ... I think twice  



Sharon G said:


> We are a wild and crazy bunch of nanners!


YEP YEP AHA AHA



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello everyone!










yankeepenny said:


> I vote for Andy- anyone second that?????????????


Yes yes yes ... I voted for Andy too 



macraven said:


> welcome to the land of andy, i hear he is handy and likes chocolate candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can go with andy.
> andy is a redhead after all.....


 



macraven said:


> tell me when you are having liver and onions and i will be over.  mr mac has banned me from cookin that in the house.
> 
> the boys and i go to the local diner in town when we crave that.
> we all but mr mac eat it.


When I cook liver I have to share with the dogs


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> I think it was DM & Damo. But I brought more
> 
> And here are some extras for everyone else to share:



I think everyone's going to need some of my insulin now.  Speaking of sweets, I found some super yummy key lime coconut patties at HRH.  The company had a website and I ordered a bunch of their stuff.  Divine!  The company is Anastasia Confections or somethign like that.  I'll trade a box of Pina Colada coconut patties for more cookies!  If I had use of the other computer right now, I'd just share pics for all of you to nibble on.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?



Welcome to the funny farm .... oops I meant dark side  

 ... we're a friendly bunch here ... glad you could join us


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> what club? bad typing enthusiasts? bad typers anonymous?



Pick one! There are a lot of us in here! 



Tinker-tude said:


> I think everyone's going to need some of my insulin now.  Speaking of sweets, I found some super yummy key lime coconut patties at HRH.  The company had a website and I ordered a bunch of their stuff.  Divine!  The company is Anastasia Confections or somethign like that.  I'll trade a box of Pina Colada coconut patties for more cookies!  If I had use of the other computer right now, I'd just share pics for all of you to nibble on.



You can share later!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> what club? bad typing enthusiasts? bad typers anonymous?



What about ... the *"my fingers have a mind of their own"* club?


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What about ... the *"my fingers have a mind of their own"* club?



"satan controls my fingers and all I got was this t-shirt" club?


----------



## Metro West

Alright Lori...that's enough with the cookies! You're going to make me eat everything in sight and I'll never fit into Dueling Dragons again.  

There...live with that.


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Well don't you fit in well around here!



Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.  I would call myself Macadamia, but then people might mistake me for the child of Macraven and Dama.


----------



## Sharon G

loribell said:


>



Lori, see that chocolate chip right in the center? It looks all soft and gooey! Yum Yum  



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.  I would call myself Macadamia, but then people might mistake me for the child of Macraven and Dama.



Good one Tinker!  

Todd - did you find out whats wrong with your car?


----------



## outlander

Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.  I would call myself Macadamia, but then people might mistake me for the child of Macraven and Dama.



......a seeker of nuts......  lol.......  child of mac and dama........ lol.......


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Todd - did you find out whats wrong with your car?


Yes...the starter went bad. The labor was as much as the part. I KNEW I should have gone to the tech classes in high school.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Alright Lori...that's enough with the cookies! You're going to make me eat everything in sight and I'll never fit into Dueling Dragons again.
> 
> There...live with that.



I'm sorry!  No more cookies.  



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.  I would call myself Macadamia, but then people might mistake me for the child of Macraven and Dama.



So we will call you Macadamia. Did you not see us deciding what to call RAPstar - his name is now Andy. 



Sharon G said:


> Lori, see that chocolate chip right in the center? It looks all soft and gooey! Yum Yum



 It looks very yummy! Sorry Todd! 



Metro West said:


> Yes...the starter went bad. The labor was as much as the part. I KNEW I should have gone to the tech classes in high school.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Welcome to the funny farm .... oops I meant dark side
> 
> ... we're a friendly bunch here ... glad you could join us



 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> What about ... the *"my fingers have a mind of their own"* club?



 



Metro West said:


> Alright Lori...that's enough with the cookies! Y*ou're going to make me eat everything in sight and I'll never fit into Dueling Dragons again.  *
> 
> There...live with that.




what a hoot.
madam brab trophy keeper and maker, i would like to nominate todd for the line of the day please...



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.  I would call myself Macadamia, but then people might mistake me for the child of Macraven and Dama.




as long as damo has the baby this time, i'm good with that.  



outlander said:


> ......a seeker of nuts......  lol.......  child of mac and dama........ lol.......




you are getting good..........


----------



## Metro West

Curses.......foiled again!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> "satan controls my fingers and all I got was this t-shirt" club?


Even better!!!  



Metro West said:


> Alright Lori...that's enough with the cookies! You're going to make me eat everything in sight and I'll never fit into Dueling Dragons again.
> 
> There...live with that.



   

Hi Todd  



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  I'm a nut and seek other nuts out.


lets hope none of the homies have nut allergies 



Metro West said:


> Yes...the starter went bad. The labor was as much as the part. I KNEW I should have gone to the tech classes in high school.


Usually the labor is more than the cost of the part


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi Todd[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Usually the labor is more than the cost of the part


Hi Bonny...labor costs are soooo high but since I don't know how to fix a car, I have to pay it.



macraven said:


> what a hoot.
> madam brab trophy keeper and maker, i would like to nominate todd for the line of the day please...


Mac...my neighbor's kid still wants the pen...you remember...but I still won't give it up.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Mac...my neighbor's kid still wants the pen...you remember...but I still won't give it up.




oh no, not THAT pen..........


stand your ground !!



in case you weaken, i'll buy another pen just in case........


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> oh no, not THAT pen..........
> 
> 
> stand your ground !!
> 
> 
> 
> in case you weaken, i'll buy another pen just in case........


That pen will NEVER leave my possession...they'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands if they want it.

Oh...and Spidey is still intact too.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Hello All!

Metro: did ya watch High School Reunion yet??  Hehe

Wonder what reality show is on tonight....hmmm...they're so addicting, lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Hi Bonny...labor costs are soooo high but since I don't know how to fix a car, I have to pay it.



... same here


----------



## scotlass

hello.......


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Metro: did ya watch High School Reunion yet??  Wonder what reality show is on tonight....hmmm...they're so addicting, lol


Yes...I watched it a while ago. I felt sorry for Steve with everyone being mean to him...poor guy!  

I'm glad he and Lana left though. Justin is really getting on my last nerve with all his indecision. Yvonne and Matt...silly. Poor Kat...not one woman give her the time of day. Justin...seems like a cool guy. Rob...seems like someone who is fighting aging...and losing. Deanna...over the hill beauty queen. The others don't really bother me much.

Next week is the finale...thank heavens. 

And soon...time for Survivor.


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> hello.......



     Another newbie!!!! I would bring you cookies but I was making Todd hungry and we can't have that. 

Just jump right in.


----------



## KStarfish82

scotlass said:


> hello.......



 Hi!

Welcome to the club!  No need to be shy here....but I think we are out of cookies



Mac will be around shortly to give you the formal greeting.



Feel free to hop right into the craziness!


----------



## Metro West

scotlass said:


> hello.......


Hello and  to the world of the Redheads.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> hello.......



  ... Hi! and welcome to our little thread ...


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> Hello and  to the world of the Redheads.



 any room for a "Dumb Blonde !!?"


----------



## KStarfish82

scotlass said:


> any room for a "Dumb Blonde !!?"



Absolutely!!! we have plenty of those....







Just kidding ladies.......


----------



## Metro West

KStarfish82 said:


> Absolutely!!! we have plenty of those....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding ladies.......


Aww I'm tellllllllllling!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Yes...I watched it a while ago. I felt sorry for Steve with everyone being mean to him...poor guy!
> 
> I'm glad he and Lana left though. Justin is really getting on my last nerve with all his indecision. Yvonne and Matt...silly. Poor Kat...not one woman give her the time of day. Justin...seems like a cool guy. Rob...seems like someone who is fighting aging...and losing. Deanna...over the hill beauty queen. The others don't really bother me much.
> 
> Next week is the finale...thank heavens.
> 
> And soon...time for Survivor.



That was a stinky birthday for Steve too!  He seems like a nice guy and was just getting bullied by the rest of the guys, even though it seems like the other guys all flock towards Mike.  Why?  I have no clue.  He just creeps me out when I see him.  I don't know what it is, just kind of skeevy.  I'm happy Lana left.  She was there in the hopes something would really start to stir, but eh.  Yvette and Matt seem like a cute couple, but also sappy at the same time.  I'm totally with you on Rob!!!  And Deanna might need to cool off being married and just enjoy herself!  Kat's totally there to add a twist to the action but nothing has happened.  She's just there.  Kirstin and Sean are getting old too.  It's the same thing over and over again...

Off to the finale...there's a ring in the previews    And who shows up that makes everybody stop what they're doing...hmmmm.....

Guess I'll just have to tune in next week!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> as long as damo has the baby this time, i'm good with that.  :



Okay, Macdaddy!    Is MamaDamo big enough to have a 120 pound baby?    Please tell me I don't have a brother named Donald's.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Welcome Scotlass!!!!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> That pen will NEVER leave my possession...they'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands if they want it.
> 
> Oh...and Spidey is still intact too.




put a note in your clothing so in case you die and they don't see your legal will,you want those pens and spidey buried with you........





scotlass said:


> hello.......




another noobie.........we just love them!

      to

*scotlass*  our newest newbie today !!

so glad you stopped in.


finally going to get strength in numbers here.
another Scot.................  finally

on st patricks day i was the only one posting in orange all that day....

we all play nice here and have fun.
hope you will stay awhile and get to know us! 




scotlass said:


> any room for a "Dumb Blonde !!?"




and besides a scot, another dumb blonde just like me........double  

we say we are the redheads but many blondes and a few new brunettes here.


and one dude that is losing his hair.  i told him use duct tape but do you think he would listen to me..................


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> That was a stinky birthday for Steve too!  He seems like a nice guy and was just getting bullied by the rest of the guys, even though it seems like the other guys all flock towards Mike.  Why?  I have no clue.  He just creeps me out when I see him.  I don't know what it is, just kind of skeevy.  I'm happy Lana left.  She was there in the hopes something would really start to stir, but eh.  Yvette and Matt seem like a cute couple, but also sappy at the same time.  I'm totally with you on Rob!!!  And Deanna might need to cool off being married and just enjoy herself!  Kat's totally there to add a twist to the action but nothing has happened.  She's just there.  Kirstin and Sean are getting old too.  It's the same thing over and over again...
> 
> Off to the finale...there's a ring in the previews    And who shows up that makes everybody stop what they're doing...hmmmm.....
> 
> Guess I'll just have to tune in next week!


100% agree.

This damn show has hooked me and I don't like being hooked.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> put a note in your clothing so in case you die and they don't see your legal will,you want those pens and spidey buried with you........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another noobie.........we just love them!
> 
> to
> 
> *scotlass*  our newest newbie today !!
> 
> so glad you stopped in.
> 
> 
> finally going to get strength in numbers here.
> another Scot.................  finally
> 
> on st patricks day i was the only one posting in orange all that day....
> 
> we all play nice here and have fun.
> hope you will stay awhile and get to know us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and besides a scot, another dumb blonde just like me........double
> 
> we say we are the redheads but many blondes and a few new brunettes here.
> 
> 
> and one dude that is losing his hair.  i told him use duct tape but do you think he would listen to me..................


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> I'm sorry!  No more cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> So we will call you Macadamia. Did you not see us deciding what to call RAPstar - his name is now Andy.



I hereby accept the name Macadamia.    Thank you, and may the Force be with you.

Macadamia


----------



## scotlass

A hank youse a' fur yur kind hiya's....I thank you all for your kind hello's !!


Scotlands awa....nitey,nite xx
















time difference....its 12.30 am here....x


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> I hereby accept the name Macadamia.    Thank you, and may the Force be with you.
> 
> Macadamia


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


>





well, i didn't name names .............. 



Tinker-tude said:


> I hereby accept the name Macadamia.    Thank you, and may the Force be with you.
> 
> Macadamia




if my fingers get tired of typing all those letters out...m.a.c.a.d.a.m.i.a


what will her nickname be?


mac?

 


eek then there will be 2 of us homies........


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> Yes...the starter went bad. The labor was as much as the part. I KNEW I should have gone to the tech classes in high school.



Sorry to hear that Todd. The traction control went in the impala two weeks ago. They wanted $1500 to fix it. That was the last straw. The car DH bought last weekend comes from a dealership that has a warranty forever program. As long as you get the normal maintenance stuff done at an authorized repair facility, they will cover any work to the the power train at no cost. whats a power train? Hopefully we will not have to experience that.



scotlass said:


> hello.......



Hi scotlass!!!  Welcome to our home! You might have to sleep on the air mattress as it's getting pretty crowded here!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

RAPstar said:


> glad to know im not the only one here with no life!



*You're in good company here.    Most of us have no life. *  



keishashadow said:


> tammy -u r drop dead georgous (that is def mis-spelled!), great looking family!  too bad about DSs girlfriend, i've got 2 of them in my dysfunctional family...one who gets violent via blackouts the other who associates with bad element.  At recommendation of professional counselor, had to do tough love for safety's/families sake and put them out of our lives until they change-tough love isn't fun & doesn't seem to be working after almost 5 years either...such is life I suppose.



*Have you gotten your new glasses yet?    No offense, but you need them.  

Kenneth's dad is an alcoholic.    (He hasn't drank in many years.    We've been together 17 yrs. & he had quit long before then.    Kenneth says he's still considered an alcoholic.     My granddad was too, but he died that way.   My parents wouldn't allow us to be around him w/o dad there.)     Anyway, Kenneth knows exactly what she's going through & it makes him really mad.     Someone turned her in to social services recently, & Kenny's worried she may have to move.     Her dad lives in TN, but she hasn't heard from him in many years.    Sending her there wouldn't be much better.     It totally breaks our heart.  

Sorry the tough love didn't work for your relatives.     Sadly, it seems nothing works, until they decide for themselves to stop.     You just have to pray that eventually they will. *





tlinus said:


> Thanks to the *** ***** with the beautiful family (and hair) for sharing her pictures!!



*You're welcome!   I'm loving seeing what all the homies look like.    Thought it was my turn to share. *





AlexandNessa said:


> But, I have to say that I really miss my old tag ... most of you may not remember this, but we used to have a Quasi-SAN thread on this board back in 2003 when we had a moderator whose name shall not be mentioned henceforth or evermore.   We all got on for a happy hour one afternoon, and I was posting nonsense, and I was tagged with "Does anyone know what I'm talking about?"  It was my favorite tag, and I'm very sad that that is the one that was replaced.   But, Janet is right ... you must never, ever question the Tag Fairy.



*I remember those days fondly myself.   I never did find out what happened.*  





roseprincess said:


> I just got on today. I just saw I got tagged!!!
> 
> As well as everyone else last night
> 
> Thank you so much Mac and Tag Fairy!!!!
> First time I ever been tagged here in my life!!
> 
> You don't know how happy and joyful this makes me feel, being tagged.    I can't describe it. I'm just bawling right now about it. I was angry about someone during the night last night(no, not about DH, about someone else outside of the DIS). and I came here this morning and saw I got tagged!!!
> 
> Thank You!! THank you for thinking of me
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to be back later as I got some paperwork to do today.
> 
> Hi to all!!
> Thinking of you all!!



*I'm glad you loved your tags.   It's nice to feel included.*  




loribell said:


> You mean WE are your life. You guys are my life too and I like it!



*That goes for me too!* 




loribell said:


> I'm in a clique now!!!!!!!!!!!





RVGal said:


> We're a clique?



*I prefer a family in a box. *





			
				bubba's mom;24191415[SIZE="3" said:
			
		

> Now you KNOW I haveta ask...didja have purple & yellow highlights too?  [/SIZE]



*No, just green.    That was bad enough.*  *That was a nice catch though.*  





> Tammy!!  You are beautiful!!!  You look so YOUNG!!! I love the Titanic pic      ....how close were all these pix taken??  You don't seem to have changed any from one to the next??   You have a beautiful family...handsome DH....cute DS..... what a family!  Thanks for sharing those...



*You need to accompany Janet the next time she goes to the Optometrist.*  *Those pics were taken within a couple years of each other.     The only change was I got fatter.* 




> HOW SWEET!!!   She sounds like a keeper   It's a shame she has a hard life...but, *that may be what makes her the wonderful person she is.*..she has seen and learned what NOT to be like from her Ma.... Sometimes I'd like to slap people like that    She sounds like a wonderful gal.....



*You're probably right.    She definitely hasn't been spoiled.    She constantly worries about doing something that will make her mom mad.*  





> Don't beat yourself up Tammy.... You just prolly felt spanking wasn't necessary because that's the way you were disciplined and you wanted to raise your son different..... different strokes for different folks   As long as he's not dead or in jail, all is kay...
> 
> I was spanked (a few times) but what I remember most about my childhood was my Mom yelling (all the time) and I would never be able to "state my case" or say anything...it was always considered 'backtalk' to her.    I will always remember that and have learned from it.  Raising Bubba, he is told (at least once) everyday "i love you" (something I never heard growing up) and I always ask him about his day or what's on his mind.  If we are having a discussion, I ask his thoughts/ideas/opinions.  I do not consider what my son has to say to me as 'backtalk'...rather, important stuff my son is thinkin' about and I want to know what he is thinking/feeling.... whoops...sorry...got off topic.... I'm done now.



*I wish I could say we didn't spank him, because I didn't agree with it.    The truth is I finally realized that when mom & dad said it would hurt them more than us, they meant it.    I just couldn't make myself do it.  

I had great parents.    They didn't beat on us by any means.    Dad spanked me 3 times, & I still haven't done those things again.     We knew they loved us.     They never went anywhere w/o us.    To be honest, they just did a better job disciplining us than we have done with Kenny.    They put their feelings aside, & tried to do what was best for us in the long run. *





> WHAT?!?!  You needs to be ridin' thems sista   Doom is nothin'...it's mostly the anticipation of the 'takeup' that scares most...once yer gone...it's just a beautiful view that doesn't seem to last long enough.... The coasters....well...they are just FUN!!



*I'm probably going to next trip.    I've been saying that every trip for years though.*  





> btw...thanks for the idea!



*Sorry guys, I didn't mean to feed the mind of the beast.*


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> A hank youse a' fur yur kind hiya's....I thank you all for your kind hello's !!
> 
> 
> Scotlands awa....nitey,nite xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time difference....its 12.30 am here....x




ya, i know.......sweet sleep


----------



## Sharon G

scotlass said:


> any room for a "Dumb Blonde !!?"





KStarfish82 said:


> Absolutely!!! we have plenty of those....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding ladies.......



I resemble that remark!


----------



## KStarfish82

Sharon G said:


> I resemble that remark!


----------



## Sharon G

scotlass said:


> A hank youse a' fur yur kind hiya's....I thank you all for your kind hello's !!
> 
> 
> Scotlands awa....nitey,nite xx
> 
> 
> time difference....its 12.30 am here....x



Nitey nite to you too! Come back and play tomorrow.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey Mac,

I think we are going to have to have another list made up with all these new homies and who they really are.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> if my fingers get tired of typing all those letters out...m.a.c.a.d.a.m.i.a
> 
> 
> what will her nickname be?
> 
> 
> mac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eek then there will be 2 of us homies........



How about Nut, Spaz, or MDN?  Talk amongst yourselves.    I'm a little verklempt at this wonderful naming ceremony.


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Sorry to hear that Todd. The traction control went in the impala two weeks ago. They wanted $1500 to fix it. That was the last straw. The car DH bought last weekend comes from a dealership that has a warranty forever program. As long as you get the normal maintenance stuff done at an authorized repair facility, they will cover any work to the the power train at no cost. *whats a power train?* Hopefully we will not have to experience that.




is a power train a train with a lot of power?      

i kill myself tonight.......


----------



## tarheelmjfan

KStarfish82 said:


> Absolutely!!! we have plenty of those....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding ladies.......





Metro West said:


> Aww I'm tellllllllllling!




*You don't have to.   I already saw it!!! *


----------



## loribell

Tinker-tude said:


> I hereby accept the name Macadamia.    Thank you, and may the Force be with you.
> 
> Macadamia



And with you!  



scotlass said:


> A hank youse a' fur yur kind hiya's....I thank you all for your kind hello's !!
> 
> 
> Scotlands awa....nitey,nite xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time difference....its 12.30 am here....x



Woo Hoo we get to learn a new language! Sweet sleep! 



macraven said:


> if my fingers get tired of typing all those letters out...m.a.c.a.d.a.m.i.a
> 
> 
> what will her nickname be?
> 
> 
> mac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eek then there will be 2 of us homies........



How bout mac2?



Sharon G said:


> Hi scotlass!!!  Welcome to our home! You might have to sleep on the air mattress as it's getting pretty crowded here!



We are going to have to buy a bigger house! That means bigger parties!!!!   



tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're in good company here.    Most of us have no life. *



I think you guys are a great part of my life! A lot of people would love to have all the friends I have in here! 





scotlass said:


> any room for a "Dumb Blonde !!?"



You are now an honorary red head!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> I think we are going to have to have another list made up with all these new homies and who they really are.....




ok, give me to the weekend and i make up a master list.

any newbies without a name after sunday will be called  homie #1, homies #2, etc............jk  counting is not a strong point among blondes and reds.  





Tinker-tude said:


> How about Nut, Spaz, or MDN?  Talk amongst yourselves.    I'm a little verklempt at this wonderful naming ceremony.




at first i thought of dusty as you are tinkerbelle with a tude.   
but then, we might end up getting confused due to mummy dust that we sprinkle here.....hmmm
well, we have enough dust in this joint as it all mixes together in the long run...will pass on dusty.....


i don't think number 1/ #1 would work.
that is saved for potty training.

i know, the empress when she returns will know what to name you!!

that is janet/ keishashadow.
keishashadow is the type of dogs she used to raise besides her 
kids...


don't fret, we will find a name just for you. 
don't you feel the love now here........... 



don't mind me.
i am a big kid-der.........i love humor


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *That goes for me too!*



 





> *I prefer a family in a box. *



I thought this was fitting for our happy home:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L4iPvdIk


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> I think we are going to have to have another list made up with all these new homies and who they really are.....



Especially since we are giving them knew names! 



Tinker-tude said:


> How about Nut, Spaz, or MDN?  Talk amongst yourselves.    I'm a little verklempt at this wonderful naming ceremony.



I like Spaz! 



macraven said:


> is a power train a train with a lot of power?
> 
> i kill myself tonight.......


----------



## damo

OMG all these new names!!!  The news of beer and cookies must've slipped out.


----------



## KStarfish82

I guess no need for the open house now.....


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I have a prayer request.     Kenny's girlfriend has been really down & he's worried about her.      He & Kenneth are gone to her house now to see her.      He can't phone her.     I posted earlier what she's goes through.    Please, pray for her. *


----------



## Sharon G

hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....

What a day - MIL crashed her power wheelchair into the huge fish tank at the nursing home. Luckily neither the fish or gram suffered any damage.

Yesterday she crashed into her bed and caught the oxygen tank (on the back of the chair) on the tv that is mounted on the wall and ripped off all the wires, put a big gouge in the wall and broke the light switch cover.

DH is going down there tomorrow and bringing home the power chair and getting her a regular wheelchair.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> And with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo we get to learn a new language! Sweet sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> How bout mac2?
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have to buy a bigger house! That means bigger parties!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys are a great part of my life! A lot of people would love to have all the friends I have in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now an honorary red head!



scotlass said   and thank you for your kind hi ya's



loribell said:


> I thought this was fitting for our happy home:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L4iPvdIk



wow you think of everything.
tanks......


----------



## AlexandNessa

First, everyone BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD.

I REPEAT ... BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!

Yea gads, this thread is like a full time job!  Who do I see about getting paid to keep up with it???!!!!!  




yankeepenny said:


> here is a laugh for you. if you are between ages 38 and 45 you may remember this. well, ladies only actually......
> 
> Jim Palmer, the Baltimore Orioles pitcher in the late 70's & early 80's was a very , very good looking man. the best in baseball. well, Jockey for Men got him to do some poses. It was such a hit in adds, posters were made.....well, i wanted one.
> yeah- me at 14. what a beautifull, God-like sculptured creature he was......and the marble bag was soooooo.....
> my mother was livid and said no. darn........ i just bet she wanted one.
> 
> 
> okay, way, way to much info.......anyway..........




Penny, I am not quite 38, but I do remember those ads.  I still get repulsed seeing a man in tighty whities.  Sheevs me out!  ICK!!!!!!!!  Boxer briefs good.  Tighty whities BAD.  Just IICKKKKKKK. 

Although I do think these are funny.  Not to be worn, mind you, just funny:


----------



## macraven

hi homies, just doing a nose count.......


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac do you know they have colored duct tape???



WE brought lime green duct tape to WDW with us - just in case we got a rip in some of the thousands of lime green things we had with us!  


Okay, I evidently didn't go back far enough for the "boxers vs. briefs" debate, so I'll just talk rather than quote.  One kind of funny thing was that when we moved here 2 years ago, all 3 boys had always worn "tighty-whiteys" and never even thought about it.  Within a week after school started, all 3 (who went to 3 different schools) came to me at a separate time and quietly told me they NEEDED boxers instead.  Guess it's a different culture around here!   

Then just a couple months ago (I may even have posted this story here), middle DS was walking around in his boxers (Stephen lives in a different climate zone than the rest of us - even here in the sub-arctic, he still wears and sleeps in only boxers).  Both DH and I had noticed that he always seem to have them twisted - so that the middle of the waistband would be closer to the side.  Finally he asked him why he did that and he said "So that _things_ don't pop out!"    Guess that'll explain it!


----------



## coastermom

I will pray for her tonight and keep her in our thoughts . These are such hard time for kids and young adults . 


Ok I am off to bed another PTA meeting in the morning I am sure there will be more DRAMA AS now there is construction going on around the school building . 

See everyone later ...BTW all this talk of cookies is making me wanna eat now ... VERY BAD FOR THE DIET !!  


See yall in the mornin ....Hows that for southern hospitality and I am not even southern   ...

Gotta go sleep  NIGHT NIGHT ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> OMG all these new names!!!  The news of beer and cookies must've slipped out.


  ... wasn't me 


Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....


----------



## Sharon G

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I have an urgent prayer request.     Kenny's girlfriend has been really down and he's worried about her.  He & Kenneth are gone to her house now to see her.   I posted earlier what she's gone through.    Please, pray for her. *



Done. This can't be easy for Kenny. I'm sorry your family is going thru this, but glad she has you.


----------



## RAPstar

im back after going to blockbuster and having dinner (hopkin's county stew) and dessert (hazlenut gellato and a piece of white chocolate raspberry cheesecake). If I had an actual digital camera I'd have pics for you. Gotta lov eblue kool-aid!!


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....
> 
> What a day - MIL crashed her power wheelchair into the huge fish tank at the nursing home. Luckily neither the fish or gram suffered any damage.
> 
> Yesterday she crashed into her bed and caught the oxygen tank (on the back of the chair) on the tv that is mounted on the wall and ripped off all the wires, put a big gouge in the wall and broke the light switch cover.
> 
> DH is going down there tomorrow and bringing home the power chair and getting her a regular wheelchair.




so you are now just remembering about the panties in a purse......... 

how is mil going to act when she goes from the 10 speed chair to the sllooww chair............?



AlexandNessa said:


> First, everyone BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD.
> 
> I REPEAT ... BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!
> 
> Yea gads, this thread is like a full time job!  Who do I see about getting paid to keep up with it???!!!!!




ok, i'll take a break........and let you ketchup..............



you wanna be paid in margarittas, nuts or universal script?
your choice.


----------



## AlexandNessa




----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> I will pray for her tonight and keep her in our thoughts . These are such hard time for kids and young adults .
> 
> 
> Ok I am off to bed another PTA meeting in the morning I am sure there will be more DRAMA AS now there is construction going on around the school building .
> 
> See everyone later ...BTW all this talk of cookies is making me wanna eat now ... VERY BAD FOR THE DIET !!
> 
> 
> See yall in the mornin ....Hows that for southern hospitality and I am not even southern   ...
> 
> Gotta go sleep  NIGHT NIGHT ...




you got another tag........congrats!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> at first i thought of dusty as you are tinkerbelle with a tude.
> but then, we might end up getting confused due to mummy dust that we sprinkle here.....hmmm
> well, we have enough dust in this joint as it all mixes together in the long run...will pass on dusty.....
> 
> 
> i don't think number 1/ #1 would work.
> that is saved for potty training.



Yes, I need to start that with my two-year-old very soon.



> i know, the empress when she returns will know what to name you!!
> 
> that is janet/ keishashadow.
> keishashadow is the type of dogs she used to raise besides her
> kids...



What kind of dogs?  I must ask her.  I love dogs, and have two Rhodesian Ridgebacks.  Keishashadow, would you like to play?    I don't like to fetch.  But I'll sit and beg for treats.




> don't fret, we will find a name just for you.
> don't you feel the love now here...........



I truly do feel the love, sistuh!  Uh, Daddy....



> don't mind me.
> i am a big kid-der.........i love humor



NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  I never would have guessed!


----------



## loribell

I will be praying for her Tammy.  



Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....
> 
> What a day - MIL crashed her power wheelchair into the huge fish tank at the nursing home. Luckily neither the fish or gram suffered any damage.
> 
> Yesterday she crashed into her bed and caught the oxygen tank (on the back of the chair) on the tv that is mounted on the wall and ripped off all the wires, put a big gouge in the wall and broke the light switch cover.
> 
> DH is going down there tomorrow and bringing home the power chair and getting her a regular wheelchair.



Glad you didn't forget to take the panties out of your purse. 

I think taking the power chair away is a very good idea! 



macraven said:


> scotlass said   and thank you for your kind hi ya's
> 
> 
> 
> wow you think of everything.
> tanks......



 



AlexandNessa said:


> First, everyone BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD.
> 
> I REPEAT ... BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD!
> 
> Yea gads, this thread is like a full time job!  Who do I see about getting paid to keep up with it???!!!!!



When you find out will you let me know? 



marciemi said:


> WE brought lime green duct tape to WDW with us - just in case we got a rip in some of the thousands of lime green things we had with us!
> 
> 
> Okay, I evidently didn't go back far enough for the "boxers vs. briefs" debate, so I'll just talk rather than quote.  One kind of funny thing was that when we moved here 2 years ago, all 3 boys had always worn "tighty-whiteys" and never even thought about it.  Within a week after school started, all 3 (who went to 3 different schools) came to me at a separate time and quietly told me they NEEDED boxers instead.  Guess it's a different culture around here!
> 
> Then just a couple months ago (I may even have posted this story here), middle DS was walking around in his boxers (Stephen lives in a different climate zone than the rest of us - even here in the sub-arctic, he still wears and sleeps in only boxers).  Both DH and I had noticed that he always seem to have them twisted - so that the middle of the waistband would be closer to the side.  Finally he asked him why he did that and he said "So that _things_ don't pop out!"    Guess that'll explain it!



    



coastermom said:


> Ok I am off to bed another PTA meeting in the morning I am sure there will be more DRAMA AS now there is construction going on around the school building .
> 
> See everyone later ...BTW all this talk of cookies is making me wanna eat now ... VERY BAD FOR THE DIET !!
> 
> 
> See yall in the mornin ....Hows that for southern hospitality and I am not even southern   ...
> 
> Gotta go sleep  NIGHT NIGHT ...



Have fun at the PTA meeting. 

The cookies have been banned. At Todd's request. I was ruining everyone's diets. 

Nite!


----------



## marciemi

Mac - again I can't find the quotes, but know I read it sometime at work.  Wanted to comment on your jammie choices for your guys.  We've done the same.  Youngest DS is a huge polartec pajama freak.  Opposite Stephen (boxers in sub zero temps), he spent much of our Orlando vacation (in August in 105 heat indices) whining about why I hadn't packed his polartec jammies.  Anyways, seems like every time we went to a Lands End outlet, all they ever had on sale was pink.  Can't tell you how many pairs of pink pajamas the kid has had in his lifetime!  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> very much ... this is him about 2 seconds after that first pic



Again late on the quote - a funny story again for you.  When we moved here, Royce and I flew out first and looked at houses.  We narrowed it down and a couple weeks later drove out with the boys.  One of the houses we'd looked at had a ferret cage in the basement with 2 ferrets.  We'd told Eric (then 10) about them and he was really excited.  When we went to the house and showed him, he looked disappointed.  When we asked him why, he said "I didn't know they'd be in cages - I thought they'd just be running around the basement and we could have them if we moved in!"     Yeah, vermin in the basement - always a big selling point for any house!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Mac - again I can't find the quotes, but know I read it sometime at work.  Wanted to comment on your jammie choices for your guys.  We've done the same.  Youngest DS is a huge polartec pajama freak.  Opposite Stephen (boxers in sub zero temps), he spent much of our Orlando vacation (in August in 105 heat indices) whining about why I hadn't packed his polartec jammies.  Anyways, seems like every time we went to a Lands End outlet, all they ever had on sale was pink.  Can't tell you how many pairs of pink pajamas the kid has had in his lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> Again late on the quote - a funny story again for you.  When we moved here, Royce and I flew out first and looked at houses.  We narrowed it down and a couple weeks later drove out with the boys.  One of the houses we'd looked at had a ferret cage in the basement with 2 ferrets.  We'd told Eric (then 10) about them and he was really excited.  When we went to the house and showed him, he looked disappointed.  When we asked him why, he said "I didn't know they'd be in cages - I thought they'd just be running around the basement and we could have them if we moved in!"     Yeah, vermin in the basement - always a big selling point for any house!



Ah, the simple joys of childhood


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Again late on the quote - a funny story again for you.  When we moved here, Royce and I flew out first and looked at houses.  We narrowed it down and a couple weeks later drove out with the boys.  One of the houses we'd looked at had a ferret cage in the basement with 2 ferrets.  We'd told Eric (then 10) about them and he was really excited.  When we went to the house and showed him, he looked disappointed.  When we asked him why, he said "I didn't know they'd be in cages - I thought they'd just be running around the basement and we could have them if we moved in!"     Yeah, vermin in the basement - always a big selling point for any house!



 

Actually ferrets aren't vermin - they are from the same family as weasels and otters ...  ferrets have been used primarily for vermin control or hunting small game animals since they first were domesticated.


----------



## RVGal

blueeyesrnc said:


> Hi everyone Just came over to check out this thread. Y'all are pretty crazy here. Looks like a place where I can kick my feet up and munch on some cookies and gab about everything and nothing.
> 
> Mac, where are those cookies?





scotlass said:


> hello.......



 and  

C'mon in and chat awhile.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I have a prayer request.     Kenny's girlfriend has been really down & he's worried about her.      He & Kenneth are gone to her house now to see her.      He can't phone her.     I posted earlier what she's goes through.    Please, pray for her. *



Scary stuff Tammy.  I'll be praying.  Keep us posted.



Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....
> 
> What a day - MIL crashed her power wheelchair into the huge fish tank at the nursing home. Luckily neither the fish or gram suffered any damage.
> 
> Yesterday she crashed into her bed and caught the oxygen tank (on the back of the chair) on the tv that is mounted on the wall and ripped off all the wires, put a big gouge in the wall and broke the light switch cover.
> 
> DH is going down there tomorrow and bringing home the power chair and getting her a regular wheelchair.



First, "I just remember to take my panties out of my purse" should be a TAG.

Second, I'm getting a mental picture of your MIL as a granny version of Speed Racer.  Okay, it's gone now.  I hope you get everything sorted out for her.  You guys have really gone above and beyond to get her settled and cared for.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Sorry to hear that Todd. The traction control went in the impala two weeks ago. They wanted $1500 to fix it. That was the last straw. The car DH bought last weekend comes from a dealership that has a warranty forever program. As long as you get the normal maintenance stuff done at an authorized repair facility, they will cover any work to the the power train at no cost. whats a power train? Hopefully we will not have to experience that.


Thanks Sharon...the power train is another name for the transmission. You know...like Human Resources is another name for Personnel? Remember those days?



macraven said:


> put a note in your clothing so in case you die and they don't see your legal will,you want those pens and spidey buried with you........


I'll see the attorney tomorrow.



Tinker-tude said:


> I hereby accept the name Macadamia.    Thank you, and may the Force be with you.
> 
> Macadamia


Don't you mean...may be nuts be with you?


----------



## marciemi

Metro West said:


> Alright Lori...that's enough with the cookies! You're going to make me eat everything in sight and I'll never fit into Dueling Dragons again.
> 
> There...live with that.



Exactly what I was thinking too.  You guys keep posting food and making me hungry.  Although right now I'm in the mood for wine and of course there's none in the house.  Told DH when he goes to pick up DS from play practice that he has to stop and get some, but he better hurry because there are no liquor sales here after 9pm.  About to send him out now just in case!

A funny story (potty/underwear related) from our trip.  We spent the last few days in Boston with my brother and family.  They have a 6 year old daughter who LOVES Stephen.  The first night they (the parents) went out so we were watching the kids.  DN (niece) decides she wants Stephen and I to help put her in bed.  

Well, her room is right next to her younger brothers' room, who we'd already put to bed (you walk through her room to his).  So we decided to all go in the bathroom (also off her room - the house was built in the 1700's and I think this was a some point a master suite with bath and "sitting" room) so we won't wake him up.  

Not really planning ahead, she runs in and pulls off her pants and sits down on the toilet.  Feeling a bit uncomfortable about having a 14 year old boy in there, I quickly push him over to the other part of the bathroom (kind of segmented - toilet/sink in one part, shower perpendicular).  She babbles away while using the bathroom and then gets up and tells him to help her get her shirt off, etc.  So I'm just thinking, okay, guess we're not in the modesty stage yet.

She's all changed into pajamas and I tell her to brush her teeth.  She gets the toothbrush, puts toothpaste on it, and fixes both of us with a stare and says "Can I have my privacy please?!"     Um, okay - don't need it to use the bathroom or change, but heaven forbid we see her brush her teeth!


----------



## Sharon G

RVGal said:


> First, "I just remember to take my panties out of my purse" should be a TAG.



And I wasn't even drinking beforehand...



RVGal said:


> Second, I'm getting a mental picture of your MIL as a granny version of Speed Racer.  Okay, it's gone now.




She drove a school bus for 30 years!



RVGal said:


> I hope you get everything sorted out for her.  You guys have really gone above and beyond to get her settled and cared for.



You have no idea, well maybe you do, you have had more than your share lately.


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Exactly what I was thinking too.  You guys keep posting food and making me hungry.  Although right now I'm in the mood for wine and of course there's none in the house.  Told DH when he goes to pick up DS from play practice that he has to stop and get some, but he better hurry because there are no liquor sales here after 9pm.  About to send him out now just in case!
> 
> A funny story (potty/underwear related) from our trip.  We spent the last few days in Boston with my brother and family.  They have a 6 year old daughter who LOVES Stephen.  The first night they (the parents) went out so we were watching the kids.  DN (niece) decides she wants Stephen and I to help put her in bed.
> 
> Well, her room is right next to her younger brothers' room, who we'd already put to bed (you walk through her room to his).  So we decided to all go in the bathroom (also off her room - the house was built in the 1700's and I think this was a some point a master suite with bath and "sitting" room) so we won't wake him up.
> 
> Not really planning ahead, she runs in and pulls off her pants and sits down on the toilet.  Feeling a bit uncomfortable about having a 14 year old boy in there, I quickly push him over to the other part of the bathroom (kind of segmented - toilet/sink in one part, shower perpendicular).  She babbles away while using the bathroom and then gets up and tells him to help her get her shirt off, etc.  So I'm just thinking, okay, guess we're not in the modesty stage yet.
> 
> She's all changed into pajamas and I tell her to brush her teeth.  She gets the toothbrush, puts toothpaste on it, and fixes both of us with a stare and says "Can I have my privacy please?!"     Um, okay - don't need it to use the bathroom or change, but heaven forbid we see her brush her teeth!


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually ferrets aren't vermin - they are from the same family as weasels and otters ...  ferrets have been used primarily for vermin control or hunting small game animals since they first were domesticated.



Okay - sorry if I offended you, but either way if they'd been running around loose down there the first time we went in I guarantee you we wouldn't have been back for a second showing!   Same thing if there were any weasels or otters down there as well!


----------



## Sharon G

Hey - everybody that just came on tonight.....

did you see my tag!!!!

It's so cool.


----------



## marciemi

Andy (?? - I'm not sure what your real name is but I guess that's what we're going with?) - what's supposed to be in your signature?  All I get is a red x box.  I'm pretty sure there was something there before.  I do get all the names and little pics by them but there's a big box with a small red x that I'm sure is supposed to be something else!


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> Hey - everybody that just came on tonight.....
> 
> did you see my tag!!!!
> 
> It's so cool.




I saw it this afternoon from work.  You are now the epitome of cool!  (Or redheaded!)  Congrats!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> what a hoot.
> madam brab trophy keeper and maker, i would like to nominate todd for the line of the day please...


I'm thinking tag material? Yes?



Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....


  



macraven said:


> so you are now just remembering about the panties in a purse.........


   



macraven said:


> you got another tag........congrats!!


 



loribell said:


> Oh Tammie that is awful. I hope they can get in to see her. I will be praying for her.


Me too!


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Andy (?? - I'm not sure what your real name is but I guess that's what we're going with?) - what's supposed to be in your signature?  All I get is a red x box.  I'm pretty sure there was something there before.  I do get all the names and little pics by them but there's a big box with a small red x that I'm sure is supposed to be something else!



what web browser r u using? i had that problem with Safari so I went back to firefox. I believe it is my mickeypath countdown to my trip in Sept.......speaking of which, I'd love to meet any of ya'll willing to come watch me make a fool of myself at Rising Star (once I start singing it's hard to make me stop).


----------



## yankeepenny

welcome all newbies from the land of the mouse
you'll notice this place is a  red headed house
we are just like the weasley's from the great harry potter
we can be as fun as the harlem globe trotters
just remember some rules to keep you on track
or else you will face a BIG MAC ATTACK
 no dissing on politics, religion or porn,
do so and you will face rath and scorn.
contribute daily , or however often you please
tell us about you, or even your squeeze.
we got your back on all things universal
no need at all for dress rehearsal.
we are your friends, the friends in a box,
keep us in mind when you where funky colored sox!
time to end this welcome, i think it is clear,
we are here for you , from far away and near!


----------



## RVGal

The movie was good.  We went to see Horton, if you forgot.  Fabulous animation, voices, and enough humor tossed in that I had a good time too (not just the 6 year old).  Dinner after was Sonic.  Bleech.  His choice not mine.  We made it home in enough time to medicate him and now everyone is in bed.  Payroll is done.  The rest of the bookkeeping will have to wait because I would make too many mistakes tonight.

So, a good day all in all.  I'm wearing my new butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  They are soooo comfy.


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Glad you didn't forget to take the panties out of your purse.  I think taking the power chair away is a very good idea!


With all of this not taking panties out of the purse talk, I'm thinking one thing.............CALLING DR. PHIL!


----------



## marciemi

Just using standard Internet Explorer on a 7 year old Dell.  I'll check at work tomorrow (if I get a free minute, unlike today) and see if I can see it there.  Or I could check on our Macbook and see if I can see it on Safari just to be different!

Sounds like a couple of you aren't happy with Safari.  Royce is really looking (and pushing) to buy a Mac desktop (sorry, I'm not familiar with the different models).  I really hate the Mac Book and my inlaws had a Mac Desktop that I also hated while we were in NY.  What exactly is the benefit to a Mac other than having to learn all new systems, having it not be compatible to everything we already have and having to pay lots more for any games?     Besides the "but it's so COOL" that I get from DH and DS16?!  Thanks!


----------



## yankeepenny

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777147

here we go again on multiple adr's


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> welcome all newbies from the land of the mouse
> you'll notice this place is a  red headed house
> we are just like the weasley's from the great harry potter
> we can be as fun as the harlem globe trotters
> just remember some rules to keep you on track
> or else you will face a BIG MAC ATTACK
> no dissing on politics, religion or porn,
> do so and you will face rath and scorn.
> contribute daily , or however often you please
> tell us about you, or even your squeeze.
> we got your back on all things universal
> no need at all for dress rehearsal.
> we are your friends, the friends in a box,
> keep us in mind when you where funky colored sox!
> time to end this welcome, i think it is clear,
> we are here for you , from far away and near!



Penny - you are just awesome!  Love it!    



RVGal said:


> The movie was good.  We went to see Horton, if you forgot.  Fabulous animation, voices, and enough humor tossed in that I had a good time too (not just the 6 year old).



Is this a new version at the theaters?  Guess I'm a bit out of the 6 year old target range, but I think we might enjoy renting it if you think it's good!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Okay - sorry if I offended you, but either way if they'd been running around loose down there the first time we went in I guarantee you we wouldn't have been back for a second showing!   Same thing if there were any weasels or otters down there as well!



no offense taken   ... just wanted to clarify that as a lot of people think they're vermin


----------



## RAPstar

marciemi said:


> Just using standard Internet Explorer on a 7 year old Dell.  I'll check at work tomorrow (if I get a free minute, unlike today) and see if I can see it there.  Or I could check on our Macbook and see if I can see it on Safari just to be different!
> 
> Sounds like a couple of you aren't happy with Safari.  Royce is really looking (and pushing) to buy a Mac desktop (sorry, I'm not familiar with the different models).  I really hate the Mac Book and my inlaws had a Mac Desktop that I also hated while we were in NY.  What exactly is the benefit to a Mac other than having to learn all new systems, having it not be compatible to everything we already have and having to pay lots more for any games?     Besides the "but it's so COOL" that I get from DH and DS16?!  Thanks!



from what ive heard/read, it's almost immune to viruses and spyware.


----------



## yankeepenny

Horton Hear a Who got the best rating from everyone and everywhere-and is blowing away the boxoffice.


i might just go this weekend.  

glad tricia and josh had some time together and enjoyed it.


----------



## yankeepenny

eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*did someone say vermin!  quick!*
_run amok!  run amok! run amok!_


----------



## Metro West

yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777147
> 
> here we go again on multiple adr's


Of course they realize they'll have to make those ADR's at least 18 years in advance...it IS Disney after all.


----------



## loribell

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually ferrets aren't vermin - they are from the same family as weasels and otters ...  ferrets have been used primarily for vermin control or hunting small game animals since they first were domesticated.



And wasn't Ricky Ticky Tavie (or however that was spelled) a ferret? He was kewl! 



Metro West said:


> Don't you mean...may be nuts be with you?



   



marciemi said:


> She's all changed into pajamas and I tell her to brush her teeth.  She gets the toothbrush, puts toothpaste on it, and fixes both of us with a stare and says "Can I have my privacy please?!"     Um, okay - don't need it to use the bathroom or change, but heaven forbid we see her brush her teeth!



   



yankeepenny said:


> welcome all newbies from the land of the mouse
> you'll notice this place is a  red headed house
> we are just like the weasley's from the great harry potter
> we can be as fun as the harlem globe trotters
> just remember some rules to keep you on track
> or else you will face a BIG MAC ATTACK
> no dissing on politics, religion or porn,
> do so and you will face rath and scorn.
> contribute daily , or however often you please
> tell us about you, or even your squeeze.
> we got your back on all things universal
> no need at all for dress rehearsal.
> we are your friends, the friends in a box,
> keep us in mind when you where funky colored sox!
> time to end this welcome, i think it is clear,
> we are here for you , from far away and near!



Oh Penny that was the best one yet!!!!!!!   



RVGal said:


> The movie was good.  We went to see Horton, if you forgot.  Fabulous animation, voices, and enough humor tossed in that I had a good time too (not just the 6 year old).  Dinner after was Sonic.  Bleech.  His choice not mine.  We made it home in enough time to medicate him and now everyone is in bed.  Payroll is done.  The rest of the bookkeeping will have to wait because I would make too many mistakes tonight.
> 
> So, a good day all in all.  I'm wearing my new butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  They are soooo comfy.



Sounds like a great movie! I will have to take Ally. We bought Alvin & the Chipmunks yesterday evening. We have now watched it 3 times. It is cute though. I am so glad you had a good day. You deserved it!  



Metro West said:


> With all of this not taking panties out of the purse talk, I'm thinking one thing.............CALLING DR. PHIL!



   Surely that's not the first time you have thought that about us!


----------



## yankeepenny

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> no offense taken   ... just wanted to clarify that as a lot of people think they're vermin





just teasing you!  I am the redhead in the family!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> And wasn't Ricky Ticky Tavie (or however that was spelled) a ferret? He was kewl!



riki tiki tavi was a mongoose. we did the show in HS


----------



## yankeepenny

with all this running amok, time for bed-
goodnight and dont let the _________________ (insert your anxiety here) bite!


----------



## Metro West

loribell said:


> Surely that's not the first time you have thought that about us!


Are you kidding Lori? I have the man on speed dial!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> from what ive heard/read, it's almost immune to viruses and spyware.



Yep! 



yankeepenny said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *did someone say vermin!  quick!*
> _run amok!  run amok! run amok!_


----------



## KStarfish82

It's almost Friday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I believe it is my mickeypath countdown to my trip in Sept.......speaking of which, I'd love to meet any of ya'll willing to come watch me make a fool of myself at Rising Star (once I start singing it's hard to make me stop).



... darn - we'll be down a month later than you ... would love to have seen you make a fool of yourself! 

Guess we'll have to settle for Mac


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> riki tiki tavi was a mongoose.


One of my childhood doctors was called that. It wasn't his name...it was just what we called him. He kinda looked like a mongoose.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> riki tiki tavi was a mongoose. we did the show in HS



Ooops! Did he look like a ferret?



yankeepenny said:


> with all this running amok, time for bed-
> goodnight and dont let the _________________ (insert your anxiety here) bite!



 



Metro West said:


> Are you kidding Lori? I have the man on speed dial!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... darn - we'll be down a month later than you ... would love to have seen you make a fool of yourself!
> 
> Guess we'll have to settle for Mac



don't worry, I'll make sure whoever's with me (if anyone) gets pics!!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Ooops! Did he look like a ferret?



i think they have similar features. in our show our "wonderful" (insert as much sarcasm in that as you want) director decided to make it a "dream sequence" so our riki was a '20's era zoot-suiter. And the cobras were bikers, and the parrots were performance artists. Yes.....our director added like a zillion new levels to being gay.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Is this a new version at the theaters?  Guess I'm a bit out of the 6 year old target range, but I think we might enjoy renting it if you think it's good!



Yep.  Horton Hears A Who.  Jim Carrey does the voice of Horton.  Steve Carell as the Mayor of Whoville.  Carol Burnette as the Kangaroo Mom (can't remember her character name).

There were some great one liners that would go over the kid's heads.  The Kangaroo Mom is the leader of the jungle.  She thinks Horton is foolish for teaching the kids to use their imagination.  She has a son of her own and gives this little speech, and I'm paraphrasing, "I can't believe the things that he is teaching those children.  The things kids learn in that common group environment are unhealthy.  That's why my son is pouch schooled."   

   

There's another scene where the monkeys are bombing Horton with bananas.  The head monkey stands up, takes a deep breath, and gives the line, "I love the smell of bananas in the morning."  ala Apocolypse Now.

Stuff like that.  Made me laugh.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> don't worry, I'll make sure whoever's with me (if anyone) gets pics!!



I will miss it too. Make sure there are lots of pics taken!


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> With all of this not taking panties out of the purse talk, I'm thinking one thing.............CALLING DR. PHIL!



OH NO! Not Dr. Phil.  If I was parading around with them on my head, well, then maybe...


----------



## Metro West

I'll have to check Mac's purse at HHN this year to make sure she removed her panties.  

Anyhoo...the bed is calling me...I won't tell you what it's calling me but it aint pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good night fellow Redheads and we'll chat again tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> I will miss it too. Make sure there are lots of pics taken!



i will. if worse comes to worse, I'm sure there will be a traveler or employee who'd be willing to take pics of me. and it'll be a disposable camera so no chance of theft. i hope.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> i think they have similar features. in our show our "wonderful" (insert as much sarcasm in that as you want) director decided to make it a "dream sequence" so our riki was a '20's era zoot-suiter. And the cobras were bikers, and the parrots were performance artists. Yes.....our director added like a zillion new levels to being gay.



Sounds like he did a few drugs in his day!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> I'll have to check Mac's purse at HHN this year to make sure she removed her panties.
> 
> Anyhoo...the bed is calling me...I won't tell you what it's calling me but it aint pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night fellow Redheads and we'll chat again tomorrow.



NITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> If I was parading around with them on my head, well, then maybe...


Sharon...you make it sound like that's a bad thing.


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Sounds like he did a few drugs in his day!



well, he did have dentures.


----------



## loribell

Sharon G said:


> OH NO! Not Dr. Phil.  If I was parading around with them on my head, well, then maybe...



   



Metro West said:


> I'll have to check Mac's purse at HHN this year to make sure she removed her panties.
> 
> Anyhoo...the bed is calling me...I won't tell you what it's calling me but it aint pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night fellow Redheads and we'll chat again tomorrow.



You are going to check mac's purse for her panties while at hhn? hmmmmmm, I wonder what mr mac will think of that! 



RAPstar said:


> i will. if worse comes to worse, I'm sure there will be a traveler or employee who'd be willing to take pics of me. and it'll be a disposable camera so no chance of theft. i hope.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> well, he did have dentures.



Lucy in the sky with diamonds



Metro West said:


> Sharon...you make it sound like that's a bad thing.



  

Nite Todd! Sweet dreams!


----------



## RVGal

Bedtime for me too gang.  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Bedtime for me too gang.  See you all tomorrow!



Nite Tricia! Sweet dreams to you too! 

I'm heading out too! Kiddos are patiently waiting for the puter! 

Nite everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Lucy in the sky with diamonds



what do the beatles have to do with it?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

yankeepenny said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777147
> here we go again on multiple adr's





Metro West said:


> Of course they realize they'll have to make those ADR's at least 18 years in advance...it IS Disney after all.


That's why we prefer to take our chances and *_gasp_* not make any ADR's - if we don't get to eat at a certain place because it's full, we'll just go elsewhere .... no biggie  



Metro West said:


> One of my childhood doctors was called that. It wasn't his name...it was just what we called him. He kinda looked like a mongoose.


When I used to work at the University Hospital here a few years ago there was a resident I used to call "The Witch Doctor" ... with his "fro" it suited him to a T  



RAPstar said:


> don't worry, I'll make sure whoever's with me (if anyone) gets pics!!


We like pictures  

... which reminds me I'll need to remember to take pics of our group at HHN this year 
... writes note to self and puts it away where she can find it in 6 months


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Don't you mean...may be nuts be with you?



Everytime I mention the Force, my DH knows I'm talking about...never mind...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We like pictures
> 
> ... which reminds me I'll need to remember to take pics of our group at HHN this year
> ... writes note to self and puts it away where she can find it in 6 months



Hey, just so you know, I plan on going to HHN in 2009! (or at least trying mightily, since I also want to go to DisneyLand for the first time next year too).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I'll have to check Mac's purse at HHN this year to make sure she removed her panties.


  I'm bringing my camera for sure! 



Metro West said:


> Have a good night fellow Redheads and we'll chat again tomorrow.


Nite Todd ... 



loribell said:


> I'm heading out too! Kiddos are patiently waiting for the puter!
> Nite everyone!


Nighty Nite!



RVGal said:


> Bedtime for me too gang.  See you all tomorrow!


G'night!


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> Sharon...you make it sound like that's a bad thing.



You go ahead and try it Todd this fall when all the homies are at HHN!

Night Todd!


loribell said:


> You are going to check mac's purse for her panties while at hhn? hmmmmmm, I wonder what mr mac will think of that!



As long as that's the only place he checks for her panties, I think he will be OK with Mr. Mac!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Hey, just so you know, I plan on going to HHN in 2009! (or at least trying mightily, since I also want to go to DisneyLand for the first time next year too).


The more homies the better - especially since we're there for the houses/scares and not the rides ... 

... we'll even letcha sing at our vow renewal ceremony


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> The more homies the better - especially since we're there for the houses/scares and not the rides ...
> 
> ... we'll even letcha sing at our vow renewal ceremony



oooh, and I'll sing that song from "The Rose" and do my best Bette Midler impression............so you might want to rethink that.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> i think they have similar features. in our show our "wonderful" (insert as much sarcasm in that as you want) director decided to make it a "dream sequence" so our riki was a '20's era zoot-suiter. And the cobras were bikers, and the parrots were performance artists. Yes.....our director added like a zillion new levels to being gay.



      

Probably couldn't understand why no one shared the vision....


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Probably couldn't understand why no one shared the vision....



or why we didn't advance in the competition


----------



## Sharon G

Uh oh, I forgot that tonight is the season finale of Make Me a Super Model. I just missed the first 20 minutes.

See you in a bit...


----------



## KStarfish82

OMG!  I just noticed my ticker!


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> OMG!  I just noticed my ticker!



lucky!!  oh well, ill prolly be planning my next trip as soon as I get back!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'night homies...counting down the time til it's Friday!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

RAPstar said:


> lucky!!  oh well, ill prolly be planning my next trip as soon as I get back!



We ALWAYS do that.  Its like we can't leave Florida until we have a tentative plan back for the next trip!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> WE brought lime green duct tape to WDW with us - just in case we got a rip in some of the thousands of lime green things we had with us!
> 
> 
> Okay, I evidently didn't go back far enough for the "boxers vs. briefs" debate, so I'll just talk rather than quote.  One kind of funny thing was that when we moved here 2 years ago, all 3 boys had always worn "tighty-whiteys" and never even thought about it.  Within a week after school started, all 3 (who went to 3 different schools) came to me at a separate time and quietly told me they NEEDED boxers instead.  Guess it's a different culture around here!
> 
> Then just a couple months ago (I may even have posted this story here), middle DS was walking around in his boxers (Stephen lives in a different climate zone than the rest of us - even here in the sub-arctic, he still wears and sleeps in only boxers).  Both DH and I had noticed that he always seem to have them twisted - so that the middle of the waistband would be closer to the side.  Finally he asked him why he did that and he said "So that _things_ don't pop out!"    Guess that'll explain it!





so that is the middle son's name....Stephen.
you talk about the sons in order but i did not remember middle one's name.

 



Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, I need to start that with my two-year-old very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> i lived thru that for too many years straight.
> at one time i had 3 in diapers at a time.
> 
> 
> i figured sooner or later they would grow up and be too embarrassed to wear diapers.......
> 
> 
> What kind of dogs?  I must ask her.  I love dogs, and have two Rhodesian Ridgebacks.  Keishashadow, would you like to play?    I don't like to fetch.  But I'll sit and beg for treats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly do feel the love, sistuh!  Uh, Daddy....



keisha/janet is not on today.  she had to take care of things at home.
i'll try to remind her to post tomorrow on the dog thing.
if you see her before i do, ask her.
i am supposed to work in the morning.









marciemi said:


> Again late on the quote - a funny story again for you.  When we moved here, Royce and I flew out first and looked at houses.  We narrowed it down and a couple weeks later drove out with the boys.  One of the houses we'd looked at had a ferret cage in the basement with 2 ferrets.  We'd told Eric (then 10) about them and he was really excited.  When we went to the house and showed him, he looked disappointed.  When we asked him why, he said "I didn't know they'd be in cages - I thought they'd just be running around the basement and we could have them if we moved in!"     Yeah, vermin in the basement - always a big selling point for any house!   [/SIZE]




what a hoot.
and about your middle son wearing pink, one of mine wears pink all the time now.
he loves the metro look.

think of it this way, pink is the new blue.




RAPstar said:


> Ah, the simple joys of childhood



looking back, i think of it more as, what was i thinking............i thoroughly enjoyed having cats up to that point in my life.......... 



Sharon G said:


> And I wasn't even drinking beforehand...
> 
> 
> 
> She drove a school bus for 30 years!



not drunk or buzzed............wow, you are normal after all.





Sharon G said:


> Hey - everybody that just came on tonight.....
> 
> did you see my tag!!!!
> 
> It's so cool.




i love it.!!!!

and it moves back and forth like the amok amok amok one of damo's



marciemi said:


> Andy (?? - I'm not sure what your real name is but I guess that's what we're going with?) - what's supposed to be in your signature?  All I get is a red x box.  I'm pretty sure there was something there before.  I do get all the names and little pics by them but there's a big box with a small red x that I'm sure is supposed to be something else!




its the mickey countdown path.

which by the way means andy will be there and i won't.......i have 183 more days to go



RAPstar said:


> what web browser r u using? i had that problem with Safari so I went back to firefox. I believe it is my mickeypath countdown to my trip in Sept.......speaking of which, I'd love to meet any of ya'll willing to come watch me make a fool of myself at Rising Star (once I start singing it's hard to make me stop).



my safari is having issues with my airport wireless extreme.
i have to use firefox right now and not happy with it.
colors are different on it.
i have internet explorer but with tiger i would have to update it for it to function correctly.

safari was made just for apple.
i prefer that server.



yankeepenny said:


> welcome all newbies from the land of the mouse
> you'll notice this place is a  red headed house
> we are just like the weasley's from the great harry potter
> we can be as fun as the harlem globe trotters
> just remember some rules to keep you on track
> or else you will face a BIG MAC ATTACK
> no dissing on politics, religion or porn,
> do so and you will face rath and scorn.
> contribute daily , or however often you please
> tell us about you, or even your squeeze.
> we got your back on all things universal
> no need at all for dress rehearsal.
> we are your friends, the friends in a box,
> keep us in mind when you where funky colored sox!
> time to end this welcome, i think it is clear,
> we are here for you , from far away and near!




our resident poet.
ain't she grand!!

she should send her works to readers digest and get paid the $150 for it.


then she can buy all the booze.........    i smell a party... 



Metro West said:


> With all of this not taking panties out of the purse talk, I'm thinking one thing.............CALLING DR. PHIL!




call dr phil what?



marciemi said:


> Just using standard Internet Explorer on a 7 year old Dell.  I'll check at work tomorrow (if I get a free minute, unlike today) and see if I can see it there.  Or I could check on our Macbook and see if I can see it on Safari just to be different!
> 
> Sounds like a couple of you aren't happy with Safari.  Royce is really looking (and pushing) to buy a Mac desktop (sorry, I'm not familiar with the different models).  I really hate the Mac Book and my inlaws had a Mac Desktop that I also hated while we were in NY.  What exactly is the benefit to a Mac other than having to learn all new systems, having it not be compatible to everything we already have and having to pay lots more for any games?     Besides the "but it's so COOL" that I get from DH and DS16?!  Thanks!



we love macs at our home.  i raised my boys on apple products.
the oldest bought a dell as he could not afford the mac like mine.
dell runs less than 1K total.

one son has the lapbook, another had the powerbook and i have the IMac.

we love them but i have a glitch with safari.
i have a notice to install the upgrade for airport extreme but waiting to do that this weekend.



RAPstar said:


> from what ive heard/read, it's almost immune to viruses and spyware.



right, since 1993 never a virus or spyware issue.
its a pretty safe bet that it won't happen with a mac.


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> We ALWAYS do that.  Its like we can't leave Florida until we have a tentative plan back for the next trip!



I kinda know how you feel. Tho next year I think I'm gonna do DisneyLand/Universal Hollywood since I've never been to California!


----------



## coastermom

THANK YOU almighty TAG FAIRY I love my new Tags  .


Penny I read your poem and I  Loved it .  

The ADR thread reminds me that ......
This is why I DIDN'T get the DDP . I have no time to make all these ADR'S and do I really need to have reservations 20 years in advance ?? This is why sometimes WDW is really annoying with their resturants . Do we all really need to eat with mickey or his friends for every meal ?? 

Ok off to bed now I really need to sleep  because it is FRIDAY in the morning  

Night Night


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> which by the way means andy will be there and i won't.......i have 183 more days to go



it's ok mac. no one will be there when I go either, well except those that live there. lol but i'm hopefully gonna go to HHN '09, so i might see ya there! ;-)


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies going to hit the bed early feeling really really bad tonight and to be honest hurting all over and don't know whats going on with me  *


----------



## coastermom

I almost forgot to run AMOK   see you all in the morning ....FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY  


NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> oooh, and I'll sing that song from "The Rose" and do my best Bette Midler impression............so you might want to rethink that.


  



RAPstar said:


> lucky!!  oh well, ill prolly be planning my next trip as soon as I get back!


Our next one, after this coming one, is already planned - hotel booked, looking for cheap flights ... 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> G'night homies...counting down the time til it's Friday!!!


G'nite!




KStarfish82 said:


> We ALWAYS do that.  Its like we can't leave Florida until we have a tentative plan back for the next trip!


Same here ... although lately we know before we leave for Orlando when we'll be going back ... one of the downfalls of having APs you gotta get your money's worth  



ky07 said:


> *Good night homies going to hit the bed early feeling really really bad tonight and to be honest hurting all over and don't know whats going on with me  *


Night ... hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## marciemi

Night guys!  Eric must be going through a growth spurt or something.  Last few nights he's gone to bed and been fast asleep by 9pm!  Of course today he had tennis tryouts, had to bike home since I was at work and then had a soccer game.  So I guess he deserves to be a tired kid! 

Catch you all tomorrow.  I'm working unfortunately though since I played hookey on Monday due to my airline mishaps!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

coastermom said:


> I almost forgot to run AMOK   see you all in the morning ....FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY
> 
> NIGHT NIGHT



G'night!!  Sleep tight


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ... darn - we'll be down a month later than you ... would love to have seen you make a fool of yourself!



we left the cameras in the room last year due to fear of rain......

i took the camera for the day tour.  still need to post those pics....snap



Sharon G said:


> You go ahead and try it Todd this fall when all the homies are at HHN!
> 
> Night Todd!


boxer or brief...........?




RAPstar said:


> oooh, and I'll sing that song from "The Rose" and do my best Bette Midler impression............so you might want to rethink that.



did you see beaches??
my son and i love that movie.  bette was sooooooooo wonderful.
and we loved the Rose..........

i have a mike and webcam on my imac.
sing for me sometime........we adore bette......



RAPstar said:


> I kinda know how you feel. Tho next year I think I'm gonna do DisneyLand/Universal Hollywood since I've never been to California!



see above.
i jumped ahead and read your mind and already posted on this.
wow, i must be pyschic............ 



coastermom said:


> THANK YOU almighty TAG FAIRY I love my new Tags  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night


you mean you just noticed the roller coaster tag?




RAPstar said:


> it's ok mac. no one will be there when I go either, well except those that live there. lol but i'm hopefully gonna go to HHN '09, so i *might* see ya there! ;-)


  might, what is this might stuff.
you *will* see me there.



i am guessing the teacher homies are already catching zzzzzzzz's.

maybe somebody will be on the thread now that i am done posting...


----------



## damo

Hey Mac, WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good night homies going to hit the bed early feeling really really bad tonight and to be honest hurting all over and don't know whats going on with me  *





i hope you feel better real soon st L

hope you can sleep tonight.

see you later with your undies on your head.......jk


heck, i kill myself tonight


----------



## coastermom

you mean you just noticed the roller coaster tag?

Yeah it takes me awhile .....But I LOVE IT  .


Really going to bed now NIGHT ALL
the green light is going out now .


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Hey Mac, WAKE UP!!!!



i am awake, when i said the teacher homies snoozing, i wasn't counting myself.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> might, what is this might stuff.
> you *will* see me there.



Yea, if I can afford to!! lol I'm also sending my mom to vegas next yr for her bday. but since im not going to HHN for the rides, I don't have to stay onsite, but will budget in the FOTL pass for the houses. when do yall usually plan the trip?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Yea gads, the board is moving a little slow for me tonight.  Disregard this post.  I'm not here.


----------



## macraven

I AM REPEATING THIS ANNOUNCEMENT EVERY 10-15 PAGES....
not everyone goes back to ketchup on the reading 
don't want anyone to miss this




It is almost anniversary time here!

on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.



i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.

find something that touched you
find something that made you laugh or cry

locate when you first came on board............

throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.

it is all up to you.
no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.


here are the links to the past 2 threads.
phamton was kind enough to provide them for us


Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

The first thread was started 4/10/07

I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.



i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.

and newbies, join in on the fun.
find something you find funny or interesting.

no one is required to do this.
so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.
__________________


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Yea gads, the board is moving a little slow for me tonight.  Disregard this post.  I'm not here.



get your butt back here jodie.
most have signed off and gone to bed.


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> Yea gads, the board is moving a little slow for me tonight.  Disregard this post.  I'm not here.



huh? what? is someone talking?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yea, if I can afford to!! lol I'm also sending my mom to vegas next yr for her bday. but since im not going to HHN for the rides, I don't have to stay onsite, but will budget in the FOTL pass for the houses. when do yall usually plan the trip?



don't laugh but i book my room january 1 or 2 each year for the october stay.

i buy my tickets when they go on sale on line.


the express pass is the fotl for hhn houses and rides.
they can only be used once per night.


----------



## KStarfish82

I'll right I'm dozin



Good night and happy Friday to all!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> don't laugh but i book my room january 1 or 2 each year for the october stay.
> 
> i buy my tickets when they go on sale on line.
> 
> 
> the express pass is the fotl for hhn houses and rides.
> they can only be used once per night.



i do the same, i booked my sept trip this yr in Feb., and last yr booked in March for an August trip. So.....if you stay onsite, do ur keys still work as express for HHN, or is this negated due to the high crowd level? how long do u usually stay? and what part of the week? bombardment!!! (random Simpsons reference)


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *BTW, Barb who ya voting for? *



 voting for _who _in _what_?  I can't remember...  



KStarfish82 said:


> I'm kinda surprised that the TF hasn't nabbed that crab quote......



You're just itching to be tagged with crabs...ain'tcha???  (is 4 the limit?)



yankeepenny said:


> question time
> 
> I like pistacio pudding sometimes. *If i make it, can it last a couple of days in the fridge if i put it in individual servings? *



  wouldn't see why not?  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're sweet, blind, & have fantastic hair too. *



 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *Maybe that's the tag fairy's way of saying you're always here & never shut up.  *



 

What do you guys mean.... I'm not a yakker....i wuz quiet today  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> j/k You know I luv ya.








loribell said:


> We are also going to do Aquatica



I would like to request TWO maps of each park please...will pay ya for shipping when I see you in July  

Thanks  




Metro West said:


> Yes...the starter went bad. The labor was as much as the part. I KNEW I should have gone to the tech classes in high school.



Sorry to hear of yer troubles....kinda makes ya wish you bought a new car when you first shopping around and thinking about it...huh...  




tarheelmjfan said:


> *You're in good company here.    Most of us have no life. *



i'm in that _minority _ 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *No, just green.    That was bad enough.* *That was a nice catch though*



  It's 'what I do' 



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> * The truth is I finally realized that when mom & dad said it would hurt them more than us, they meant it.    I just couldn't make myself do it.
> 
> I had great parents.    They didn't beat on us by any means.    Dad spanked me 3 times, & I still haven't done those things again.  We knew they loved us.     They never went anywhere w/o us.    To be honest, they just did a better job disciplining us than we have done with Kenny.    They put their feelings aside, & tried to do what was best for us in the long run. *



nobody said 'parenting' was *easy * 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I have a prayer request.     Kenny's girlfriend has been really down & he's worried about her.      He & Kenneth are gone to her house now to see her.      He can't phone her.     I posted earlier what she's goes through.    Please, pray for her. *



got it   That is such a shame....it's good she has him...she really needs him and how wonderful he is to be there for her...  It's real easy to dump the baggage, but he is truly there for her...keep us posted...



Sharon G said:


> hehe...i just remembered to take my panties out of my purse....
> 
> What a day - MIL crashed her power wheelchair into the huge fish tank at the nursing home. Luckily neither the fish or gram suffered any damage.
> 
> Yesterday she crashed into her bed and caught the oxygen tank (on the back of the chair) on the tv that is mounted on the wall and ripped off all the wires, put a big gouge in the wall and broke the light switch cover.
> 
> DH is going down there tomorrow and bringing home the power chair and getting her a regular wheelchair.



  okay....that was REALLY close to needing to change my pants!! 



AlexandNessa said:


> Yea gads, this thread is like a full time job!  Who do I see about getting paid to keep up with it???!!!!!



I don't know...but if you find them, tell them they aren't getting paid enuf for it!  



RVGal said:


> First, "I just remember to take my panties out of my purse" should be a TAG.
> 
> Second, I'm getting a mental picture of your MIL as a granny version of Speed Racer.  Okay, it's gone now.  I hope you get everything sorted out for her.  You guys have really gone above and beyond to get her settled and cared for.



 I agree with both of those....you cannot imagine the image in my head of MIL buzzin' around bouncin' off of everything like a pinball  

(sorry Sharon...not funny what she's going thru...but the "image" in my head was funnie....)



Sharon G said:


> She drove a school bus for 30 years!



holey moley! 



Sharon G said:


> Hey - everybody that just came on tonight.....
> 
> did you see my tag!!!!
> 
> It's so cool.



Yes...I did!!  CONGRATS!!!!  (see, next time you won't be MIA for so long...hhmmmm....)



yankeepenny said:


> welcome all newbies from the land of the mouse
> you'll notice this place is a  red headed house
> we are just like the weasley's from the great harry potter
> we can be as fun as the harlem globe trotters
> just remember some rules to keep you on track
> or else you will face a BIG MAC ATTACK
> no dissing on politics, religion or porn,
> do so and you will face rath and scorn.
> contribute daily , or however often you please
> tell us about you, or even your squeeze.
> we got your back on all things universal
> no need at all for dress rehearsal.
> we are your friends, the friends in a box,
> keep us in mind when you where funky colored sox!
> time to end this welcome, i think it is clear,
> we are here for you , from far away and near!



YAY Penny....another great to add to our book!!!  AWESOME one this time!!! 



RVGal said:


> The movie was good.  We went to see Horton, if you forgot.
> 
> Dinner after was Sonic.  Bleech.  His choice not mine.  We made it home in enough time to medicate him and now everyone is in bed.
> 
> Payroll is done.  The rest of the bookkeeping will have to wait because I would make too many mistakes tonight.
> 
> So, a good day all in all.  I'm wearing my new butt ugly Wal-Mart pjs.  They are soooo comfy.



Happy to hear you enjoyed the movie....will have to watch it when it becomes available to me.... Sounds like Joshua had a 'better' time w/ Mom...got his dinner of choice!!  So...you gonna show us a pic of you in your new butt-fugly walmart pj's  (I got Thing 1 pj's....)



Metro West said:


> With all of this not taking panties out of the purse talk,  I'm thinking one thing .............CALLING DR. PHIL!



That's funny....I was thinking about 'another drink'...... 



Metro West said:


> Of course they realize they'll have to make those ADR's at least 18 years in advance...it IS Disney after all.



Yep....that doesn't happen at Universal.   



"Oh...there's a 45 minute wait?  Well, <flashes roomkey> I'm a resort guest."  

"Oh you are?  Sorry...that'll be 10 minute wait then."

 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> That's why we prefer to take our chances and *_gasp_* not make any ADR's - if we don't get to eat at a certain place because it's full, we'll just go elsewhere .... no biggie



Long story short: Couldn't get LeCellier adr for Jan. 31...only like 8pm open.  I had a plan and it worked perfectly.  Decided to swing by LeC at 3:55 (the time lunch ends and dinner begins).  I was about 4th in line and noticed the peeps ahead of me getting tables w/o adr's.  So, my turn and I asked if they had any room for 3?  She said "last table" or "one more after you left"...something like that (refer to TR link in sig for Jan/Feb trip).  Anywho....they must not book/take adr's for the time right before dinner opens up....good time to try w/o adr.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Yea gads, the board is moving a little slow for me tonight.  Disregard this post.  I'm not here.



okay


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay...before I turn in....  

I'd like to welcome all the noobies  
Please do not feel insulted I have not addressed you each by name.....

To all you other regular/original redheads out there.....

It would seem my schedule does NOT permit me to keep up anymore....I can read, but simply cannot reply to each person/post like before.  Please do not be offended if I don't say "hi" or address you personally, but it just may not happen.    For that...I'm sorry.

For those who don't know, I work 6 days a week between 2 jobs.  My 9 yr old is very active in soccer (pretty much year round) and karate. He has one or the other every night...only free day is Sunday (but, that is my laundry, cleanin' up, runnin' around, spend time w/ family and food shoppin' day.....  )  

So, I am not being rude, I am just very short on time...and with spring finally starting to peek around the corner....that means yardwork....and lots of it.  Need to get it ALL done before our vacation at the end of June.  

So, if you need me, best PM or email....as, I may not catch it on the thread  

Jodie....I'll take a 'permanent' "Free Pass" thingy now 

Again...welcome to all our new friends....

Brab


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> we left the cameras in the room last year due to fear of rain......
> 
> i took the camera for the day tour.  still need to post those pics....snap


Yep then it didn't rain  

Yes you do - ours are posted .... have you seen them?  If not, I'll post a link to them for everyone to enjoy?  



macraven said:


> might, what is this might stuff.
> you *will* see me there.


... yes you WILL 



RAPstar said:


> Yea, if I can afford to!! lol I'm also sending my mom to vegas next yr for her bday. but since im not going to HHN for the rides, I don't have to stay onsite, but will budget in the FOTL pass for the houses. when do yall usually plan the trip?


If you don't do the RIP tour, you almost need the Express Pass to see all the houses in one night



macraven said:


> don't laugh but i book my room january 1 or 2 each year for the october stay.


We usually plan our next annual October trip on the plane back home from our current annual October trip



macraven said:


> i buy my tickets when they go on sale on line.


... which is usually in July/August, I think - right Mac?


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Okay...before I turn in....
> 
> I'd like to welcome all the noobies
> Please do not feel insulted I have not addressed you each by name.....
> 
> To all you other regular/original redheads out there.....
> 
> It would seem my schedule does NOT permit me to keep up anymore....I can read, but simply cannot reply to each person/post like before.  Please do not be offended if I don't say "hi" or address you personally, but it just may not happen.    For that...I'm sorry.
> 
> For those who don't know, I work 6 days a week between 2 jobs.  My 9 yr old is very active in soccer (pretty much year round) and karate. He has one or the other every night...only free day is Sunday (but, that is my laundry, cleanin' up, runnin' around, spend time w/ family and food shoppin' day.....  )
> 
> So, I am not being rude, I am just very short on time...and with spring finally starting to peek around the corner....that means yardwork....and lots of it.  Need to get it ALL done before our vacation at the end of June.
> 
> So, if you need me, best PM or email....as, I may not catch it on the thread
> 
> Jodie....I'll take a 'permanent' "Free Pass" thingy now
> 
> Again...welcome to all our new friends....
> 
> Brab



we forgive ya brab!! ;-) lol anywho, at least you're keeping busy. If I actually liked outdoors or physical activity I'd be busy all the time too. Eh, at least I'm a cute chubby boy!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yep then it didn't rain
> 
> Yes you do - ours are posted .... have you seen them?  If not, I'll post a link to them for everyone to enjoy?
> 
> 
> ... yes you WILL
> 
> 
> If you don't do the RIP tour, you almost need the Express Pass to see all the houses in one night
> 
> 
> We usually plan our next annual October trip on the plane back home from our current annual October trip
> 
> 
> ... which is usually in July/August, I think - right Mac?



how long do you usually stay. If I plan it right (and don't change jobs) I will have 2 weeks of vacation. If I do CA in like Aug., I should hopefully be able to take another week in Oct. Or I can use my 2nd week from this year earlier next year (Feb/March should be pretty light crowd-wise, hopefully. I'll ask the DL board later). Anywho, I'll cross that bridge after Sept, lol.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> how long do you usually stay. If I plan it right (and don't change jobs) I will have 2 weeks of vacation. If I do CA in like Aug., I should hopefully be able to take another week in Oct. Or I can use my 2nd week from this year earlier next year (Feb/March should be pretty light crowd-wise, hopefully. I'll ask the DL board later). Anywho, I'll cross that bridge after Sept, lol.



Well the last few years we usually went down for 2 weeks (15 days actually) ... this year cutting it down to 12 ... usually the first part of October (this year 7th to 20th) ... I think Mac goes down a week before us for 2 weeks ... so we basically overlap a week


----------



## outlander

bubba's mom said:


> Okay...before I turn in....
> 
> I'd like to welcome all the noobies
> Please do not feel insulted I have not addressed you each by name.....
> 
> To all you other regular/original redheads out there.....
> 
> It would seem my schedule does NOT permit me to keep up anymore....I can read, but simply cannot reply to each person/post like before.  Please do not be offended if I don't say "hi" or address you personally, but it just may not happen.    For that...I'm sorry.
> 
> For those who don't know, I work 6 days a week between 2 jobs.  My 9 yr old is very active in soccer (pretty much year round) and karate. He has one or the other every night...only free day is Sunday (but, that is my laundry, cleanin' up, runnin' around, spend time w/ family and food shoppin' day.....  )
> 
> So, I am not being rude, I am just very short on time...and with spring finally starting to peek around the corner....that means yardwork....and lots of it.  Need to get it ALL done before our vacation at the end of June.
> 
> So, if you need me, best PM or email....as, I may not catch it on the thread
> 
> Jodie....I'll take a 'permanent' "Free Pass" thingy now
> 
> Again...welcome to all our new friends....
> 
> Brab



What a very nice and welcoming post, thank you Brab, for taking the time to give the warm wishes.  I know it's hard to keep up with real life, I'm trying to keep up with mine!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well the last few years we usually went down for 2 weeks (15 days actually) ... this year cutting it down to 12 ... usually the first part of October (this year 7th to 20th) ... I think Mac goes down a week before us for 2 weeks ... so we basically overlap a week



the most i could do is 9 nights (leaving fri evening, returning on Sun). my company doesnt let us take 2 weeks at a time.  but still, that's a whole other year away.


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> What a very nice and welcoming post, thank you Brab, for taking the time to give the warm wishes.  I know it's hard to keep up with real life, I'm trying to keep up with mine!



brab is super mom..........she is always busy and always nice.


i had to step away from the computer for a bit and take care of some things at home.
but i am back now...

good to see outlander here tonight.

i keep thinking of the sta puff man when i see your screen name.  i do that so i won't say what name is on the tip of my tongue.
i'll pm it to you as if i say it here, one of the homies will use it.

it's a silly name that keeps crawling in my little mind.
i'm sure you will think it is stupid.  


looks like the night shift is coming on now.
jodie was here but became invisible.......still can't find her.


brab, that was a sweet post you made.
i just blame my blondness for not addressing everyone on the thread.
when it is at a fast pace, i forget a lot of what i read.....oh vey.....


i'm supposed to work in the morning, be at work at 7:20 am

why do i work when i stay up too late at night........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well homies ... time for me to say g'night ... 

Sweet dreams all


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well the last few years we usually went down for 2 weeks (15 days actually) ... this year cutting it down to 12 ... usually the first part of October (this year 7th to 20th) ... I think Mac goes down a week before us for 2 weeks ... so we basically overlap a week



i hit the columbus day weekend for the last 5 years of my trips to orlando.
i hit the motherland for 10 nights then the darkside for the next 5 days.

what ever the columbus day weekend hits is how i plan it.

i book my room on site for universal january 1st usually.
since the dates for HHN are not out at that point, i go the 2nd weekend for planning room and air.  it is a safe bet for me.

when hhn started the last few years in september, that threw me off but not a problem.
i have done 3 years of hhn on opening weekend.
usually in the past, hhn was not on a sunday for opening weekend.

i like to hit hhn at least 3 nights while i am there.  in 07, hhn started on a thursday so i was able to do 4 nights in a row.
fantastic.

staying on site does not give fotl for hhn houses, rides, attractions.
the express pass is the way i go for hhn.  it is costly with no ap or aaa discounts.  the hhn tix are discounted by ap .  so are the tours.

i forgot the rest of andy's question.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i'm supposed to work in the morning, be at work at 7:20 am
> 
> why do i work when i stay up too late at night........



i do the same thing all the time. tho I am going to bed not too much longer (1-2 hours tops). have to go to the bank in the morning, then going to cici's pizza because it's cheap and will fill me up for most of the day........if i can learn not to scrf down everything in site.


----------



## macraven

bonny, in most past years hhn and the express went on sale late july/early august.  express can be sold out by mid september depending on the night.


last year the sales went out early.
i think i bought mine in late june.
i waited til the second week to buy so the ap rates were out then.


g' night bonny


g' night homies.


time to lock up
all green lights out....


sweet sleep


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i hit the columbus day weekend for the last 5 years of my trips to orlando.
> i hit the motherland for 10 nights then the darkside for the next 5 days.
> 
> what ever the columbus day weekend hits is how i plan it.
> 
> i book my room on site for universal january 1st usually.
> since the dates for HHN are not out at that point, i go the 2nd weekend for planning room and air.  it is a safe bet for me.
> 
> when hhn started the last few years in september, that threw me off but not a problem.
> i have done 3 years of hhn on opening weekend.
> usually in the past, hhn was not on a sunday for opening weekend.
> 
> i like to hit hhn at least 3 nights while i am there.  in 07, hhn started on a thursday so i was able to do 4 nights in a row.
> fantastic.
> 
> staying on site does not give fotl for hhn houses, rides, attractions.
> the express pass is the way i go for hhn.  it is costly with no ap or aaa discounts.  the hhn tix are discounted by ap .  so are the tours.
> 
> i forgot the rest of andy's question.



cool. ill keep that in the back of my mind somewhere. and prolly bring it up again in '09. Not sure how far in advance they'll let me ask for vacation, since we seem to have a bit of a turnover in our company lately. but i also plan on finding a new job sometime next year, so it might have to wait til 2010 (with the super crowds due to WWOHP).


----------



## Motherfletcher

It's FRIDAY REDHEADS!


----------



## KStarfish82

It's Friday!

Morning Fletch!


----------



## Metro West

Morning fellow stepchildren! Happy Friday!


----------



## Sharon G

Good morning back at ya!

Time for a shower....


----------



## Sharon G

I saw my first robin this morning!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all....  

Friday for lots....only Thursday for me    No matter....gonna be a good day  

Seeing robins are definately a good sign....had 4 or 5 in the backyard yesterday....


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'mornin' all!   TGIF 

*even though I still have to work tomorrow*


----------



## RVGal

Morning folks!

Yeah, what Barb said?  In case you haven't noticed, I haven't been able to keep up with responding to everyone either.  I've tried.  I read everything, but I can do that screen by screen a little here and there.  I can't sit here for very long at a time.  The little guy just won't let me and I don't blame him.  He can entertain himself for awhile, but then he needs a playmate and... well... I'm the only game in town.

I haven't been able to relax much lately and the next few weeks will be super crazy.  In a couple of weeks, Brad will be tied up with the RV show.  I've got to get the website updated and other PITA stuff like that.

I'll be around.  I'll still check in.  I'm not going away.  I'll always be a Proud Redhead!


----------



## outlander

Happy happy H A P P Y  Friday!
Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> Red Headed Humans- It is spring, just relax today and enjoy!
> love, Niles the Cat


i luv pink kitty paws, great pic! 



tlinus said:


> Its the tag -
> 
> It is drawing in all of our fans
> 
> we rock !!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though - WELCOME to all of our newest members


 
tag phermones?



macraven said:


> time


always glad to see heinz as the poster bottle, the one, true catsup 

mary congrats on the tag! ps do your jammies have Mickey Mouse on the front or The Simpsons?




macraven said:


> SURE
> 
> I LOVE THAT FERRET.
> is he alive?


didn't it look like a giant Elmo was chomping on him...eek.
i've got ferret fobia ; many years ago when they were so chi-chi; a woman in the grocery store had one draped around her neck (looked like a mink stole lol). She was in front of me in check out line. She enouraged me to pet it. I declined...she insisted her baby was gentle...sucker nearly took off my hand sharp 'lil teeth



Sharon G said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much Tag Fairy. I am eternally grateful!


 
fantastic...i hate to say i laughed re the story of the power chair, kwym; my mom would be even worse.



RAPstar said:


> I'm having an identity crisis now. Who am I?


when i think Andy, i think Toy Story...couldn't find his picture; even better





ps, my better half lobbied hard for DL/Vegas trip this year...think he's burning out on MCO. I had such sticker shock 



macraven said:


> tell me when you are having liver and onions and i will be over.
> mr mac has banned me from cooking that in the house.
> 
> the boys and i go to the local diner in town when we crave that.
> we all but mr mac eat it.


one thing my mr. won't tolerate either, always make it for ma (i won't touch it) when he's @ work, then air out the house. Tripe smells even worse.



macraven said:


> at first i thought of dusty as you are tinkerbelle with a tude.
> but then, we might end up getting confused due to mummy dust that we sprinkle here.....hmmm
> well, we have enough dust in this joint as it all mixes together in the long run...will pass on dusty.....
> 
> i know, the empress when she returns will know what to name you!!
> 
> that is janet/ keishashadow.
> keishashadow is the type of dogs she used to raise besides her
> kids...


 
my brain's broke today, thinking TTude , i shall defer - yet welcome!

your breed is  , big boys!

my babies:

keishound (no longer breed them, down to 1 senior...although i'm tempted to start again - NOT)





they can be groomed much more "foo-foo" i perfer closer coat

& my bad dog, Schipperke





snarling tail-less wonder (just like her mom ) snape killer and all else that slithers her way.


damo said:


> OMG all these new names!!! The news of beer and cookies must've slipped out.


not in that order i hope - yuck

Lori - ur killing me with the cookies, my bowl of special K doesn't seem so appealing now 




RAPstar said:


> I kinda know how you feel. Tho next year I think I'm gonna do DisneyLand/Universal Hollywood since I've never been to California!


 


Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Same here ... although lately we know before we leave for Orlando when we'll be going back ... one of the downfalls of having APs you gotta get your money's worth


 
squeeze those APs 'till they *scream!*

tricia - can you give your guy caffeine, lots of it?

good day to rest of 'ya!


----------



## damo




----------



## RVGal

keishashadow said:


> tricia - can you give your guy caffeine, lots of it?



You mean for the EEG?  Nope.  The rules/prep for this test are gonna be SO much fun.  NO sugar or caffeine for 24 hours prior... plus half a nights sleep... yeah, really looking forward to it.

NOT!!!


----------



## ky07

damo said:


>


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


>




I wanna be THIS one


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys!  Off to work here.

Eric said tennis tryouts went pretty well yesterday.  He has 3 more days of tryouts next week.  He said the first thing they did was have the kids divide themselves into one of three groups.  Their choices?

1.  You've played tennis competitively before and have participated in (and possibly even won) some tournaments.

2.  You've played tennis, understand the rules and scoring, but wouldn't consider yourself competitive yet.

3.  You're wondering what you use this racket you have for exactly!

He chose group 2, even though he's never played before because "I figured I'd pick it up easily just like I do everything else".   Always nice to hae confidence in yourself!  He did win his first tryout match 4-0 so maybe he was right!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> I wanna be THIS one



That's pretty much what a redheaded bubba's mom should look like, isn't it!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> You mean for the EEG? Nope. The rules/prep for this test are gonna be SO much fun. NO sugar or caffeine for 24 hours prior... plus half a nights sleep... yeah, really looking forward to it.
> 
> NOT!!!


stock up on videos? nutz...of course, it can't be easy for you 



bubba's mom said:


> I wanna be THIS one


 
but, what would you do when your customers plop down in chair (of your beauty parlour ) and say "...I wanna look just like you..." 

marci - my son's only had a couple weeks of lessons @ the Y over the past years, he luvs it.  I've been playing off & on since HS (mostly off); without instruction...easy to pick up...scoring is odd.  We're almost to playoffs, you guys start late...guess it's hard to play with snow on the court!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> That's pretty much what a redheaded bubba's mom should look like, isn't it!



I don't know....   SHOULD it?? 

 



keishashadow said:


> but, what would you do when your customers plop down in chair (of your *beauty parlour* ) and say "...I wanna look just like you..."



First, for that comment: 



Second...I'd tell them I am not making you Ronald red on _purpose _  

(I'd also tell them... there is a _reason _I'm this red)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I must've been tired. I went to sleep at 10pm last night and didn't get up until 8am!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all!

Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
They turn 11 today. Yikes!

Ok, I'll try to be back later, as I have some errands to run now.

Talk later.


----------



## damo

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!
> 
> Ok, I'll try to be back later, as I have some errands to run now.
> 
> Talk later.


----------



## RVGal

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CHRISSY & MATTHEW!!!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


>




oh, i   this...........
but you forgot to put mom in the group........... 



the Dark Marauder said:


> I must've been tired. I went to sleep at 10pm last night and didn't get up until 8am!





drink coffee............





roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!
> 
> Ok, I'll try to be back later, as I have some errands to run now.
> 
> Talk later.



chrissy and matther:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## ky07

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!
> 
> Ok, I'll try to be back later, as I have some errands to run now.
> 
> Talk later.



*Happy Birthday Chrissy and Matthew    *


----------



## tlinus

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRISSY AND MATTHEW!!!!!!*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> drink coffee............


Uh, mac, it's 1130am. No need for coffee.


----------



## bubba's mom

CHRISSY &  MATTHEW





Can't forget the:


----------



## tlinus

the Dark Marauder said:


> Uh, mac, it's 1130am. No need for coffee.



*What????!!!!????*
    

 There is always a need and time for coffee


----------



## outlander

Happy 11th Birthday Chrissy and Matthew!!


----------



## macraven

i heard from homie alison.


this is part of the email i want to share with you.






" We are still planning our trip for June and we are now trying to sell my car and looking for a new one. I drive a Trailblazer and gas is kicking my butt! Tell everyone that were all fine and I miss them! As the Terminator said, Ill be back.



Thanks for checking on me! It makes me feel loved!



Alison"



she is busy with life and will be back when she can.

just wanted to give everyone a heads up as many have asked about her being MIA.






and about that coffee.........i drink coffee from the time i get up to the time i go to bed.......


----------



## tlinus

outlander said:


> Happy 11th Birthday Chrissy and Matthew!!



alright - now that just makes my cake look like crud


----------



## outlander

tlinus said:


> alright - now that just makes my cake look like crud




Never!!

......cake...yum. 

The more the merrier!


----------



## coastermom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRISSY AND MATT 

Strange thing is that my DD is Chrissy and her new Boy friend is Matt ... 

Ok so I am busy all day so far and have just sat for two min. A dear friends hubby just had a major Heart attack so we are praying for him. So far the news isn't as bad as it could have been but he will need more testing and have to say the weekend in the hospital. They need a  .

This and the fact I am changing sheets and curtains in the girls room and the phone is ringing for the bridal shower and well   AHHH . Just too much at once . We need it NOT TO rain all day on Saturday . The kids are so dissapointed that the SF park is going to open and it may rain all day . the weather is 50 /50 right now. 

Got to go finish the rooms and the  so I can scrapbook maybe later if I ever got two min alone ..

BBL


----------



## Metro West

WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> alright - now that just makes my cake look like crud



Mmmmmm.... Crud Cake...


----------



## RVGal

Metro West said:


> WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.



I haven't seen any of the stroller threads, but I did see the notice at the top of the boards and read it.

Here is my take.  Disney has not thought this one through.  Parents that don't want to shell out $31 for a stroller won't.  BUT, if they wind up with tired and pissy kids earlier, they'll leave earlier.  They stand to make a heck of a lot more off the people if they stay.  JMO

I'm between a rock and a hard place as far as the double stroller goes.  Joshua's condition now means that we have approach touring the parks completely differently.  Getting too tired lowers his seizure threshold.  I'm going to be one of *those* parents pushing an older child around in a "stroller" (calling those huge formed plastic carts "strollers" is ridiculous, but whatever).  Do I have $31 per day to toss away on a stroller rental?  Heck no.  We are on a shoestring budget this time.  What that means is, we'll rent the damn stroller because we have no choice, but we won't set foot in a souvenir shop.  Those rules will be firmly planted in the boys heads before we ever get to the parks.  We probably would have spent more than $31 in a souvenir shop for something that we could keep and bring home, but since we've got to toss that money away on the stroller we won't be spending a dime more on anything else.

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> I haven't seen any of the stroller threads, but I did see the notice at the top of the boards and read it.
> 
> Here is my take.  Disney has not thought this one through.  Parents that don't want to shell out $31 for a stroller won't.  BUT, if they wind up with tired and pissy kids earlier, they'll leave earlier.  They stand to make a heck of a lot more off the people if they stay.  JMO
> 
> I'm between a rock and a hard place as far as the double stroller goes.  Joshua's condition now means that we have approach touring the parks completely differently.  Getting too tired lowers his seizure threshold.  I'm going to be one of *those* parents pushing an older child around in a "stroller" (calling those huge formed plastic carts "strollers" is ridiculous, but whatever).  Do I have $31 per day to toss away on a stroller rental?  Heck no.  We are on a shoestring budget this time.  What that means is, we'll rent the damn stroller because we have no choice, but we won't set foot in a souvenir shop.  Those rules will be firmly planted in the boys heads before we ever get to the parks.  We probably would have spent more than $31 in a souvenir shop for something that we could keep and bring home, but since we've got to toss that money away on the stroller we won't be spending a dime more on anything else.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.



are you guys driving or flying?

I would get a cheapie off of craigslist or at walmart......use it for the week and this way you will not have to pay that ridiculous fee


----------



## RVGal

tlinus said:


> are you guys driving or flying?
> 
> I would get a cheapie off of craigslist or at walmart......use it for the week and this way you will not have to pay that ridiculous fee



Driving.  Cheapie won't do.  Joshua is 6.  He won't fit in an umbrella stroller or anything like that.  Those big carts that they call strollers are great for the bigger kids.  I could rent him a wheelchair, but I'm not sure if he'd be comfortable with that.  We're probably only going to do a few hours each day anyway, so we might be able go without.  I'm just nervous about all of the factors in place.  Stress, which excitment qualifies, is going to be there no matter what.  Dehydration is a concern, but one we should be able to combat.  Sleep deprivation is always a possibility (new bed, exciting stuff, etc).  Add in tired from walking and... dammit... I'll probably wind up renting the friggin thing.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> my brain's broke today, thinking TTude , i shall defer - yet welcome!



Thanks!  We could combine Nut and Tude, but that would be NUDE and I'm just too modest and embarrassed.  We'll keep thinking.



> your breed is  , big boys!
> 
> my babies:
> 
> keishound (no longer breed them, down to 1 senior...although i'm tempted to start again - NOT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can be groomed much more "foo-foo" i perfer closer coat
> 
> & my bad dog, Schipperke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snarling tail-less wonder (just like her mom ) snape killer and all else that slithers her way.
> 
> not in that order i hope - yuck



Keeshond and Schipperke!  I really like the Spitz breeds, but I don't even spend time grooming myself.  During shedding seasons we'd just get buried in hair and suffocate.

My boys (the fur kids) are Rock and Brodie.  We got Rock from a top breeder with intentions to show him.  But then two extremely complicated pregnancies that had me hospitalized a lot, a move, and my husband working WAY too much kept me out of conformation classes.  So after three years of planning but not being able to actually show, we had Rock snipped and adopted Brodie to be his buddy.  I've been volunteering with rescue ever since.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRISSY AND MATT
> 
> Strange thing is that my DD is Chrissy and her new Boy friend is Matt ...
> 
> Ok so I am busy all day so far and have just sat for two min. A dear friends hubby just had a major Heart attack so we are praying for him. So far the news isn't as bad as it could have been but he will need more testing and have to say the weekend in the hospital. They need a  .
> 
> This and the fact I am changing sheets and curtains in the girls room and the phone is ringing for the bridal shower and well   AHHH . Just too much at once . We need it NOT TO rain all day on Saturday . The kids are so dissapointed that the SF park is going to open and it may rain all day . the weather is 50 /50 right now.
> 
> Got to go finish the rooms and the  so I can scrapbook maybe later if I ever got two min alone ..
> 
> BBL




oh, so is the bridal shower for your chrissy and her matt?   



Metro West said:


> WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.




that is too much money......
how can families afford disney trips?

my sons never went to wdw or UO until they could walk all day without whining and crying and not needing any naps.

and be on voice control.......

tricia, get the GAC at guest services and the free wheel chair from the resort for the park needs on joshua.  being overtired can over stimulate him and be a trigger factor.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CHRISSY & MATTHEW!!!



Happy birthday indeed!  You must take great care of them to keep them so happy and healthy.  Rock's birthday party is on April 9th.  I'll see if I can figure out how to post pics by then.

Tamie


----------



## outlander

I'm not too skeeered about turning 40 but my oldest baby turns 13 this month and THAT scares me!  How did my baby get to be a teenager?
Anyone have any helpful advice on how to accept this a little easier? 
I'm sure it will be easier with the other kids but....wow....a teenager!


----------



## coastermom

oh, so is the bridal shower for your chrissy and her matt?   
NO WAY >>>>


----------



## damo

outlander said:


> I'm not too skeeered about turning 40 but my oldest baby turns 13 this month and THAT scares me!  How did my baby get to be a teenager?
> Anyone have any helpful advice on how to accept this a little easier?
> I'm sure it will be easier with the other kids but....wow....a teenager!



Pfft. Mine are 21 and 19.  How in the world are they still not in nursery school!!!???


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> alright - now that just makes my cake look like crud





madam chairman, i would like to nominate outlander as the resident cake baker...............do i have a second?

sorry tracie but her cakes are kewl...............and so are yours  



Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks!  We could combine Nut and Tude, but that would be *NUDE* and I'm just too modest and embarrassed.  We'll keep thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeshond and Schipperke!  I really like the Spitz breeds, but I don't even spend time grooming myself.  During shedding seasons we'd just get buried in hair and suffocate.
> _I've been volunteering with rescue ever since._


_
_



Tinker-tude said:


> Happy birthday indeed!  You must take great care of them to keep them so happy and healthy.  Rock's birthday party is on April 9th.  I'll see if I can figure out how to post pics by then.
> 
> Tamie




i see your point of being called nude.  it would be nicknamed in no time flat to miss nudie or miss april or miss may and then you would get all type of offers to pose in pictures and make a lot of money and then we would never see you again.

so to keep you here, scratch nude as a nickname.

that is wonderful to volunteer at the shelter.
we need more people willing to do that.  there is a no kill animal stray center not too far from me that i support.



outlander said:


> I'm not too skeeered about turning 40 but my oldest baby turns 13 this month and THAT scares me!  How did my baby get to be a teenager?
> Anyone have any helpful advice on how to accept this a little easier?
> I'm sure it will be easier with the other kids but....wow....a teenager!




piece of cake, you only have one turning to teen years......hahahaha

i had 3 boys all at once in that bracket.  i have not been my self ever since.
i take that back, when they were little it was worse.

i was on speed dial with the police, er services and fire department.
and the pizza place in town


i would rather turn 40 five times before going thru littles again.
well, it did keep me thin so it had it's good points .......


30 is what killed me.
40 is a snap......


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> tricia, get the GAC at guest services and the free wheel chair from the resort for the park needs on joshua.  being overtired can over stimulate him and be a trigger factor.




I can get a GAC for his seizures?  And what wheel chairs at the resorts?  We'll be at All Star Movies.  We're bottom of the barrel guests.  I didn't think we get any special stuff.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> oh, so is the bridal shower for your chrissy and her matt?
> NO WAY >>>>






just checking to see if everyone really reads all my crap....     




damo said:


> Pfft. Mine are 21 and 19.  How in the world are they still not in nursery school!!!???



no, no, no damo...that cannot be.

i can remember when they were in high school.........and before.......



and when they grow up they still stay at home.


----------



## macraven

i'm sending you an email about it.
it would take up too much space here on the thread.


i have gotten the gac for self and son many times before.
you can also do the special assistance card at universal.


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> piece of cake, you only have one turning to teen years......hahahaha


I only have one turning 13 THIS year.  The next one is only 15mos behind! 
then in a couple of years, the next
then the next.
They're all gonna hit the teens before I hit 4-0! 

skeeeeered I am.  My oldest hitting the mark just means they are all right behind.  

   See the fear in my eyes?!


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> I can get a GAC for his seizures?  And what wheel chairs at the resorts?  We'll be at All Star Movies.  We're bottom of the barrel guests.  I didn't think we get any special stuff.


You should definitely look into it.  I haven't stayed at All Stars but I am sure they will accomodate you.  It would be insane for you to have to rent a stroller.


----------



## RVGal

outlander said:


> I only have one turning 13 THIS year.  The next one is only 15mos behind!
> then in a couple of years, the next
> then the next.
> They're all gonna hit the teens before I hit 4-0!
> 
> skeeeeered I am.  My oldest hitting the mark just means they are all right behind.
> 
> See the fear in my eyes?!



Pffft.  I'm 41.  Look in my signature and check out the ages of my children.  Let's skip the mom of a teen math, shall we?


----------



## damo

RVGal said:


> Pffft.  I'm 41.  Look in my signature and check out the ages of my children.  Let's skip the mom of a teen math, shall we?



I really wish I had a little one still around, so you are lucky!!!!!!


----------



## outlander

RVGal said:


> Pffft.  I'm 41.  Look in my signature and check out the ages of my children.  Let's skip the mom of a teen math, shall we?


I'm not scared of my age...or my age when they're teens.  I'm just plain scared of teens!
My babies are going to be teens.  That seems crazy.


----------



## outlander

So I am cleaning out the closets and I have been holding onto an emboidered Disney princess jacket that one of my daughters outgrew.....and I was wondering if anyone knew a Princess Erin that would fit into a size 6?  I would love for this to go to a deserving little princess if anyone knows of one.


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> I only have one turning 13 THIS year.  The next one is only 15mos behind!
> then in a couple of years, the next
> then the next.
> They're all gonna hit the teens before I hit 4-0!
> 
> skeeeeered I am.  My oldest hitting the mark just means they are all right behind.
> 
> See the fear in my eyes?!




i hear you. teens think there is strength in numbers.
my boys are close in age. 
had 3 of them within 4 years and 7 months.


my neighbor had 4 kids within 9 years.
she was 50 years old when the youngest started kindegaraten last year.


if you have all boys, wait till you see what car insurance will jump to when all of them are on it.....
that scared me more than anything.... 





RVGal said:


> Pffft.  I'm 41.  Look in my signature and check out the ages of my children.  Let's skip the mom of a teen math, shall we?




you kill me..... 



outlander said:


> I'm not scared of my age...or my age when they're teens.  I'm just plain scared of teens!
> My babies are going to be teens.  That seems crazy.




when they are teens and don't drive, you get to haul everyone and their friends to all the events, practices, etc.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I really wish I had a little one still around, so you are lucky!!!!!!



homie, have another sip of wine.
you will pass that feeling in about an hour from now......


----------



## yankeepenny

RVGal said:


> I can get a GAC for his seizures?  And what wheel chairs at the resorts?  We'll be at All Star Movies.  We're bottom of the barrel guests.  I didn't think we get any special stuff.





you are NOT bottom of the barrel guests. here is an idea. just my wack job idea because i had dunkins this afternoon and filled the brain up.
for their birthdays and whatever, instead of money or if folks dont know what to get them, how about WDW gift cards/ mickey money? that way, you could say, we go into ONE SHOP , and ONE shop only where you can spend your dollars? that way, they can have a treat while there.  
and I bet they would be really accomadaint about a wheelchair or other means of transport of transport. have the doc do a letter saying special needs and maybe there is a discount even on getting around. just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> what do the beatles have to do with it?



Well that was a pretty interesting song. 



Sharon G said:


> As long as that's the only place he checks for her panties, I think he will be OK with Mr. Mac!



 




ky07 said:


> *Good night homies going to hit the bed early feeling really really bad tonight and to be honest hurting all over and don't know whats going on with me  *



Hope you are feeling better today. 




			
				bubba's mom;24229595[SIZE="3" said:
			
		

> You're just itching to be tagged with crabs...ain'tcha???  (is 4 the limit?)[/SIZE]



I think so too! 




> I would like to request TWO maps of each park please...will pay ya for shipping when I see you in July
> 
> Thanks



Will do & I dont need money for shipping. Just remind me later, k? 




bubba's mom said:


> Okay...before I turn in....
> 
> I'd like to welcome all the noobies
> Please do not feel insulted I have not addressed you each by name.....
> 
> To all you other regular/original redheads out there.....
> 
> It would seem my schedule does NOT permit me to keep up anymore....I can read, but simply cannot reply to each person/post like before.  Please do not be offended if I don't say "hi" or address you personally, but it just may not happen.    For that...I'm sorry.
> 
> For those who don't know, I work 6 days a week between 2 jobs.  My 9 yr old is very active in soccer (pretty much year round) and karate. He has one or the other every night...only free day is Sunday (but, that is my laundry, cleanin' up, runnin' around, spend time w/ family and food shoppin' day.....  )
> 
> So, I am not being rude, I am just very short on time...and with spring finally starting to peek around the corner....that means yardwork....and lots of it.  Need to get it ALL done before our vacation at the end of June.
> 
> So, if you need me, best PM or email....as, I may not catch it on the thread
> 
> Jodie....I'll take a 'permanent' "Free Pass" thingy now
> 
> Again...welcome to all our new friends....
> 
> Brab



I really miss you. Of course I should not be here as much as I am. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yep then it didn't rain
> 
> Yes you do - ours are posted .... have you seen them?  If not, I'll post a link to them for everyone to enjoy?



I want to see them. Please do post the link. 




RAPstar said:


> how long do you usually stay. If I plan it right (and don't change jobs) I will have 2 weeks of vacation. If I do CA in like Aug., I should hopefully be able to take another week in Oct. Or I can use my 2nd week from this year earlier next year (Feb/March should be pretty light crowd-wise, hopefully. I'll ask the DL board later). Anywho, I'll cross that bridge after Sept, lol.



We have been in June before and the evenings were almost to cool to go to the pool. Just an fyi so you can check on the temps and see if it is warm enough for you. 




RVGal said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Yeah, what Barb said?  In case you haven't noticed, I haven't been able to keep up with responding to everyone either.  I've tried.  I read everything, but I can do that screen by screen a little here and there.  I can't sit here for very long at a time.  The little guy just won't let me and I don't blame him.  He can entertain himself for awhile, but then he needs a playmate and... well... I'm the only game in town.
> 
> I haven't been able to relax much lately and the next few weeks will be super crazy.  In a couple of weeks, Brad will be tied up with the RV show.  I've got to get the website updated and other PITA stuff like that.
> 
> I'll be around.  I'll still check in.  I'm not going away.  I'll always be a Proud Redhead!



I miss you too! But I totally understand. Always remember we are here for you.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> Lori - ur killing me with the cookies, my bowl of special K doesn't seem so appealing now



I am putting a halt to the cookies. I was ruining to many diets! 



damo said:


>



  



RVGal said:


> You mean for the EEG?  Nope.  The rules/prep for this test are gonna be SO much fun.  NO sugar or caffeine for 24 hours prior... plus half a nights sleep... yeah, really looking forward to it.
> 
> NOT!!!



Poor little guy!



the Dark Marauder said:


> I must've been tired. I went to sleep at 10pm last night and didn't get up until 8am!



You are working way to hard. 





macraven said:


> i heard from homie alison.
> 
> 
> this is part of the email i want to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " We are still planning our trip for June and we are now trying to sell my car and looking for a new one. I drive a Trailblazer and gas is kicking my butt! Tell everyone that were all fine and I miss them! As the Terminator said, Ill be back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on me! It makes me feel loved!
> 
> 
> 
> Alison"
> 
> 
> 
> she is busy with life and will be back when she can.
> 
> just wanted to give everyone a heads up as many have asked about her being MIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about that coffee.........i drink coffee from the time i get up to the time i go to bed.......



Did you give her a lashing for us for making us worry? Glad you were able to get a hold of her. 



coastermom said:


> Ok so I am busy all day so far and have just sat for two min. A dear friends hubby just had a major Heart attack so we are praying for him. So far the news isn't as bad as it could have been but he will need more testing and have to say the weekend in the hospital. They need a  .




 Let us know how he is doing. 



Metro West said:


> WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.



That is ridiculous! So glad Ally doesnt need one anymore. 



RVGal said:


> I haven't seen any of the stroller threads, but I did see the notice at the top of the boards and read it.
> 
> Here is my take.  Disney has not thought this one through.  Parents that don't want to shell out $31 for a stroller won't.  BUT, if they wind up with tired and pissy kids earlier, they'll leave earlier.  They stand to make a heck of a lot more off the people if they stay.  JMO
> 
> I'm between a rock and a hard place as far as the double stroller goes.  Joshua's condition now means that we have approach touring the parks completely differently.  Getting too tired lowers his seizure threshold.  I'm going to be one of *those* parents pushing an older child around in a "stroller" (calling those huge formed plastic carts "strollers" is ridiculous, but whatever).  Do I have $31 per day to toss away on a stroller rental?  Heck no.  We are on a shoestring budget this time.  What that means is, we'll rent the damn stroller because we have no choice, but we won't set foot in a souvenir shop.  Those rules will be firmly planted in the boys heads before we ever get to the parks.  We probably would have spent more than $31 in a souvenir shop for something that we could keep and bring home, but since we've got to toss that money away on the stroller we won't be spending a dime more on anything else.
> 
> But maybe that's just me.



I think you are right. They may also be loosing money on stroller rentals because more people will be bringing them from home. 



outlander said:


> I'm not too skeeered about turning 40 but my oldest baby turns 13 this month and THAT scares me!  How did my baby get to be a teenager?
> Anyone have any helpful advice on how to accept this a little easier?
> I'm sure it will be easier with the other kids but....wow....a teenager!



Yeah, yeah, yeah. My oldest is 24! Oh and my youngest is 9! 

Wish I could tell you it is going to get easier but I dont want to lie to you. 



RVGal said:


> I can get a GAC for his seizures?  And what wheel chairs at the resorts?  We'll be at All Star Movies.  We're bottom of the barrel guests.  I didn't think we get any special stuff.



Yes you can & I agree that you should. Also I believe all the resorts have some free wheelchairs that you can check out for free for the duration of your trip, just like they have lifejackets to be checked our. I dont know if you call and request one or if it is first come first serve. 



outlander said:


> I only have one turning 13 THIS year.  The next one is only 15mos behind!
> then in a couple of years, the next
> then the next.
> They're all gonna hit the teens before I hit 4-0!
> 
> skeeeeered I am.  My oldest hitting the mark just means they are all right behind.
> 
> See the fear in my eyes?!



4 teenagers at one time! Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATHEW & CHRISSY!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon redheads!




to Mathew & Chrissy!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Friday afternoon all ...  

... going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... will be back shortly


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

outlander said:


> I only have one turning 13 THIS year.  The next one is only 15mos behind!
> then in a couple of years, the next
> then the next.
> They're all gonna hit the teens before I hit 4-0!
> 
> skeeeeered I am.  My oldest hitting the mark just means they are all right behind.
> 
> See the fear in my eyes?!



I hear ya!  I have roomful of teenagers in one room at a time  , but only have them for 1 or 2 periods during the day!   Even though, in total, I have over 80 students, at least the dynamics of the groups change throughout the day!!  At 2:00 they're their parents' responsibility!  1 or 2 periods of each class per day  is enough.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.



 I'd like to read all about it....got a link? 

$31/day times 6 or 7 days....   =   forget it!    I'm with mac on this one...Bubba couldn't go till he could walk all day.....heck...he outwalked US!  



macraven said:


> tricia, get the GAC at guest services and the free wheel chair from the resort for the park needs on joshua.  being overtired can over stimulate him and be a trigger factor.





yankeepenny said:


> you are NOT bottom of the barrel guests. here is an idea. just my wack job idea because i had dunkins this afternoon and filled the brain up.
> for their birthdays and whatever, instead of money or if folks dont know what to get them, how about WDW gift cards/ mickey money? that way, you could say, we go into ONE SHOP , and ONE shop only where you can spend your dollars? that way, they can have a treat while there.
> and I bet they would be really accomadaint about a wheelchair or other means of transport of transport. have the doc do a letter saying special needs and maybe there is a discount even on getting around. just a couple of thoughts.



While they have good ideas, Penny has a point.  Tell them he feels uncomfortable in the wheelchair (and, let's face it, he "looks" okay...so, you'll get 'those' looks   ) and you'd just like a double stroller instead.  (Isn't it cheaper to rent double than wheels anyway?   )  I'm sure they wouldn't give you a hard time if you tell them you (& Joshua) prefer a dble. stroller to wheels  



loribell said:


> Will do & I dont need money for shipping. Just remind me later, k?



And who is going to remind ME??  

 


I can't remember yesterday and you want me to remember to remind you in JULY?!?!  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> I really miss you. Of course I should not be here as much as I am.



have you checked your emails btw??


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> I'd like to read all about it....got a link?
> 
> $31/day times 6 or 7 days....   =   forget it!    I'm with mac on this one...Bubba couldn't go till he could walk all day.....heck...he outwalked US!


Take your pick...there are a few:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778222

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778954

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778562

I responded to the second one.


----------



## macraven

where's saint larry today?

he said last night he was feeling  


lawrence, if you are out there and reading, hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> It would seem my schedule does NOT permit me to keep up anymore....I can read, but simply cannot reply to each person/post like before.  Please do not be offended if I don't say "hi" or address you personally, but it just may not happen.    For that...I'm sorry.
> Brab


Totally understand that - it's almost a full time job to keep up with what everyone is saying on here - especially when there are a dozen conversations going at once! 



macraven said:


> bonny, in most past years hhn and the express went on sale late july/early august.  express can be sold out by mid september depending on the night.
> 
> last year the sales went out early.
> i think i bought mine in late june.
> i waited til the second week to buy so the ap rates were out then.


 That's what I thought!



keishashadow said:


> i've got ferret fobia ; many years ago when they were so chi-chi; a woman in the grocery store had one draped around her neck (looked like a mink stole lol). She was in front of me in check out line. She enouraged me to pet it. I declined...she insisted her baby was gentle...sucker nearly took off my hand sharp 'lil teeth


Actually we've had ferrets for 9 years now ... some are biters, some not.  I've still got some scars from a couple of our biters ... and yep when they do bite, it hurts ... LOTS.  We never knowingly let any of our company pet our biters as all ferrets have VERY bad eyesight so can mistake a finger, nose, etc for food.  But our more friendly girls and boys we willingly take out to visit with company.     It's no different than if you know your dog is aggressive with other dogs, you don't just let a strange dog (or human) pet it without strict supervision and correction. 



keishashadow said:


> my babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can be groomed much more "foo-foo" i perfer closer coat
> 
> & my bad dog, Schipperke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snarling tail-less wonder (just like her mom ) snape killer and all else that slithers her way.



Ok, I have to show off our babies too ...   Bailey, Dawnie & Strider 



roseprincess said:


> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!










damo said:


>


OOOh love this picture


----------



## Metro West

Today was the first full day I had the a/c on at the house. It was *87* today and humid. Tomorrow is more of the same with possible strong t-storms in the afternoon.

Sorry Brab...I know I've neglicted my weather reporting duties as of late but I'll try to do better.


----------



## marciemi

Tricia - I wouldn't completely rule out an umbrella stroller.  We did it a couple times, with the kids older than 6.  Some pics for you!  Eric (then 5) pushing Matt (then almost 9) at Epcot on our 2000 trip:






The next couple are from our 1998 trip.  Matt was 6, almost 7 and Stephen was 5 1/2 then.  Matt was also a tall 6, since I know when we went to Cedar Point for his birthday in the spring he was close to 50 inches, so I'm guessing by this point (9 months later) he was probably about 52 inches.











On the 1998 trip (boys 3, 5, and 6), we brought a double umbrella (want to say about $50 at WalMart) and a single umbrella.  On the next trip (boys 5, 7 and 8) we just brought two singles and someone always got to walk.  The boys didn't let me take pics from our 2005 trip, when after one very long day (MGM EMH in the morning, afternoon at AK and evening EMH at MK), we got a Disney double stroller for them.  Let the 9 year old sit in it the whole time and the 11 and 12 year old took turns sitting with him!  And you know what - if anyone would have been willing to push me, I would have been in there too after that day!   

Anyways - you're not going to get any harassment from me about "older kids in strollers" - my philosophy was for our touring style (commando), anything I could do to keep them happier was key!


----------



## macraven

todd, it is cold not hot here.
our furnace is running.




my back is turned now.
just twist that knife one more time..... 








hey........where's R2D2 today?
i didn't see her nose here at breakfast time......


that's code for princess di


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> todd, it is cold not hot here.
> our furnace is running.



It can't be that cold - it's almost 60 here!  Just came back from a long bike ride with Eric.  Did I mention the snow is slowly leaving!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd, it is cold not hot here.
> our furnace is running.


Mac...when are you going to break down and move here? Just think...we could do HHN every night!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> It can't be that cold - it's almost 60 here!  Just came back from a long bike ride with Eric.  Did I mention the snow is slowly leaving!





Metro West said:


> Mac...when are you going to break down and move here? Just think...we could do HHN every night!






marcie, it is about 45 and the wind is blowing ......
you have to remember i am less than a couple of miles off of Lake Michigan.
that alone, keeps our temps cooler than other areas.

the closer to the lake the colder it is.




todd, ok, i'll move down there tomorrow.
see how easy it is to talk me into it........


----------



## Seahag

macraven said:


> marcie, it is about 45 and the wind is blowing ......
> you have to remember i am less than a couple of miles off of Lake Michigan.
> that alone, keeps our temps cooler than other areas.
> 
> the closer to the lake the colder it is.



45?????
wow, it's after 7 pm & still 80 here  

hi everyone, i'm not a regular, but thats because it's so hard to keep up with all of you!!!  and my job   and the


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd, ok, i'll move down there tomorrow.
> see how easy it is to talk me into it........


Cool deal...you can help me with yard work tomorrow and then we can go to Universal on Sunday.


----------



## coastermom

My Friends hubby is doing better he is now in a regular room instead of the ICU where he was. The kids can't visit him while in ICU so they moved him for the weekend . He needs to go back under the knife this Monday for another procedure . We are really keping him in our prayers all weekend . 

We are going to try to get to our local six flags in the morning so I will not be around . I just hope that the weather clears during the day for us. 

Tired today changed the girls room around pulled the old bed sets off and put new ones on , changed the mini blinds and changed the curtains. I am popped out now. 

Have to go pick up my DS at the in laws and then we are off to bed tonight . I will see everyone on Sunday and let you all know how the trip to SF goes . I hope I have lots of   Happy kids . If not I will have a  . Then I will need lots of  drinks .


BTW Mac I read all your postings I didn't miss it . Don't scare the mommy we don't need any of that . Her name is not Jamie Lynn Spears now is it ??? ...LOL


----------



## damo

You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.

That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> WOW...have you guys seen the threads on the other boards about the stroller rental fee? I don't have any kids but have to admit Disney was wrong to increase the rental for a double stroller to $31.00 day! Maybe they are finally seeing Disney for what it really is.


_I'll preface this by saying I'm not out to offend anyone so please don't take it that way ._.. I'm not saying it's right what Disney has done with this but bottom line ... Disney is a business, and they are out to make money for their stockholders.



RVGal said:


> Here is my take.  Disney has not thought this one through.  Parents that don't want to shell out $31 for a stroller won't.  BUT, if they wind up with tired and pissy kids earlier, they'll leave earlier.  They stand to make a heck of a lot more off the people if they stay.  JMO
> 
> I'm between a rock and a hard place as far as the double stroller goes.  Joshua's condition now means that we have approach touring the parks completely differently.  Getting too tired lowers his seizure threshold.  I'm going to be one of *those* parents pushing an older child around in a "stroller" (calling those huge formed plastic carts "strollers" is ridiculous, but whatever).  Do I have $31 per day to toss away on a stroller rental?  Heck no.  We are on a shoestring budget this time.  What that means is, we'll rent the damn stroller because we have no choice, but we won't set foot in a souvenir shop.  Those rules will be firmly planted in the boys heads before we ever get to the parks.  We probably would have spent more than $31 in a souvenir shop for something that we could keep and bring home, but since we've got to toss that money away on the stroller we won't be spending a dime more on anything else.
> But maybe that's just me.





RVGal said:


> Driving.  Cheapie won't do.  Joshua is 6.  He won't fit in an umbrella stroller or anything like that.  Those big carts that they call strollers are great for the bigger kids.  I could rent him a wheelchair, but I'm not sure if he'd be comfortable with that.  We're probably only going to do a few hours each day anyway, so we might be able go without.  I'm just nervous about all of the factors in place.  Stress, which excitment qualifies, is going to be there no matter what.  Dehydration is a concern, but one we should be able to combat.  Sleep deprivation is always a possibility (new bed, exciting stuff, etc).  Add in tired from walking and... dammit... I'll probably wind up renting the friggin thing.


_Again, not out to offend anyone _... Disney knows this and they are counting on parents like you who have no other choice.



macraven said:


> just checking to see if everyone really reads all my crap....


I always read your crap  



RVGal said:


> We'll be at All Star Movies.  We're bottom of the barrel guests.


You're not bottom of the barrel .... we always stay at Pop Century when we go - that's the only way we can go 2 or 3 times a year.  We'd never think of even staying at any of the Mods or Deluxes - IMHO that's just throwing money away as we're never in the room, except to sleep.  And truthfully, the Disney Deluxes are not true Deluxes - I'd rather spend the money to stay onsite at US. 



macraven said:


> homie, have another sip of wine.


OK! Don't mind if I do!  







loribell said:


> I want to see them. Please do post the link.



HHN Pics
Secrets of the Sideshow Tour

_By the way Mac/Todd/Jodie, did you hear that they are most likely probably not having the UTH tours this coming Oct??_


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Cool deal...you can help me with yard work tomorrow and then we can go to Universal on Sunday.




do you have coffee to go with that offer?
i'm not much good to anyone or anything without morning coffee......





coastermom said:


> My Friends hubby is doing better he is now in a regular room instead of the ICU where he was. The kids can't visit him while in ICU so they moved him for the weekend . He needs to go back under the knife this Monday for another procedure . We are really keping him in our prayers all weekend .
> 
> We are going to try to get to our local six flags in the morning so I will not be around . I just hope that the weather clears during the day for us.
> 
> Tired today changed the girls room around pulled the old bed sets off and put new ones on , changed the mini blinds and changed the curtains. I am popped out now.
> 
> Have to go pick up my DS at the in laws and then we are off to bed tonight . I will see everyone on Sunday and let you all know how the trip to SF goes . I hope I have lots of   Happy kids . If not I will have a  . Then I will need lots of  drinks .
> 
> 
> BTW Mac I read all your postings I didn't miss it . Don't scare the mommy we don't need any of that . Her name is not Jamie Lynn Spears now is it ??? ...LOL




will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  that has to be tough for the family.


jamie lynn spears.......     


have a great time at sf tomorrow!


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> you are NOT bottom of the barrel guests. here is an idea. just my wack job idea because i had dunkins this afternoon and filled the brain up.
> for their birthdays and whatever, instead of money or if folks dont know what to get them, how about WDW gift cards/ mickey money? that way, you could say, we go into ONE SHOP , and ONE shop only where you can spend your dollars? that way, they can have a treat while there.
> and I bet they would be really accomadaint about a wheelchair or other means of transport of transport. have the doc do a letter saying special needs and maybe there is a discount even on getting around. just a couple of thoughts.



I'm going to talk with the neurologist on our next appointment and see what she says.  If she wants to do a letter, we'll go from there.  I'm sure my mom will give the boys some souvenir money.  That's what Grandmom is for, right?  



loribell said:


> I miss you too! But I totally understand. Always remember we are here for you.



I know.  I'm not going anywhere.   



loribell said:


> Yes you can & I agree that you should. Also I believe all the resorts have some free wheelchairs that you can check out for free for the duration of your trip, just like they have lifejackets to be checked our. I dont know if you call and request one or if it is first come first serve.



I'll start checking in to that.  I didn't even know it was an option.



bubba's mom said:


> While they have good ideas, Penny has a point.  Tell them he feels uncomfortable in the wheelchair (and, let's face it, he "looks" okay...so, you'll get 'those' looks   ) and you'd just like a double stroller instead.  (Isn't it cheaper to rent double than wheels anyway?   )  I'm sure they wouldn't give you a hard time if you tell them you (& Joshua) prefer a dble. stroller to wheels



I think we're going to get "looks" either way.  Either the judgemental, "That child is too old to be in a stroller" ones... or the judgemental, "That child doesn't need a wheelchair" ones.

Mind you, I couldn't care less.  Really.  If somebody else has nothing better to do on their vacation than pay attention to what my family is doing, that is their problem.  It'll all boil down to what works out the best for us, comfort wise and finacially.  Even if we get the GAC or wheelchair, it wouldn't be the FOTL variety... just the "here's what's up" kind.



Metro West said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778954
> 
> 
> I responded to the second one.



I added my 2 cents on that on too.  Go take a look...


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.




oh damo, i am so sorry.  that has to be very upsetting......
don't let this ruin your weekend..

 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> _By the way Mac/Todd/Jodie, did you hear that they are most likely probably not having the UTH tours this coming Oct??_
> [/FONT]





WHAT........  oh no...........i love that tour.
i have been taking the day tour since the first year it started when it was $10


now i'm sad......... 



but, thanks for the heads up bonny.
i'd rather hear it from a homie than read about it later on a website.
it kind of helps to soften the blow.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Today was the first full day I had the a/c on at the house. It was *87* today and humid. Tomorrow is more of the same with possible strong t-storms in the afternoon.


Ah can't wait for the warm humid weather ... only 33 days and counting  



macraven said:


> todd, it is cold not hot here.
> our furnace is running.


We still have our furnace on here too   ... it's 43F here and it's just after 6:00 pm




damo said:


> You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> WHAT........  oh no...........i love that tour.
> i have been taking the day tour since the first year it started when it was $10
> 
> now i'm sad.........
> 
> but, thanks for the heads up bonny.
> i'd rather hear it from a homie than read about it later on a website.
> it kind of helps to soften the blow.



I've PM'd you the email I got ...


----------



## t-and-a

Hey homies! 

Sorry I've been MIA for so long! I haven't been on since 3/21..... MAC sent me an e-mail to let me know she was worried about me. That was sweet! It makes me feel loved!  
I've had a busy last few weeks. I don't think I posted after Monday the 17th. Zack's track shoes came in on Tuesday the 18th, but the meet was cancelled due to rain. The kids were on Spring Break the next week and then on Monday the 31st, he had his first and possibly the last track meet.....they only had 4 scheduled. Two got rained out and the last one, which was scheduled for later this month was cancelled for unknown reasons.  

We are still planning our trip in June. I checked the rates for our trip again and they had lowered the APH rate to $189 per night ! I called and had it changed. I'll lose my Loews benefits, but I think the savings will be worth it.

I put my Trailblazer up for sale and I sold it yesterday. I have some money coming next Friday or Saturday for my downpayment on my next vehicle and I have to wait until then to get another one. When I dropped off the car with its new owner, my dad picked me up and let me use his car. I called the rental place from their house and found out the rates were about double what they were when DH hit the deer and I think it's because there was a HUGE hail storm (bigger than golf ball size) in Texarkana (the next larger town-31 miles from us where all the shopping and car dealers are) on Monday night and rental cars are hard to find right now. I was glad that I was at my parents house then because my parents agreed to let me use Dad's car until I get one. I love my mommy and daddy!

*MAC*, I hope you had a GREAT time in Hawaii!

Now...who has my Cliff Notes?


----------



## ky07

*Good evening Homies or should I say my fellow Redheads   *


----------



## t-and-a

damo said:


> You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.



That stinks damo! I just don't get people like that.... some people are such jerks!


----------



## macraven

st. lawrence, it's about time, i was worried about you being sick.
i posted to you on the thread this afternoon.

i bet you slept right thru it......... 


ok, you gotta tell us, did you beat the boy or just yell at him, or dropped the whole thing?


curious here.



bonny, thanks for the pm.  i have not received anything from the vault in a long time.  i will be sending chris emails and protest .
i loved the day tours.
i loved getting the inside scoop on the houses and up close photos.


hey hey hey, the girl is back.  Alison, you were missed.
thanks for catching us up.

i post a notice every 15 pages about celebrating our one year anniversary with the thread on april 10th

be sure to read it.

and come back and play more


----------



## macraven

Hey Homies..........
It is almost anniversary time here!

on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.



i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.

find something that touched you
find something that made you laugh or cry

locate when you first came on board............

throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.

it is all up to you.
no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.


here are the links to the past 2 threads.
phamton was kind enough to provide them for us


Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196

Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593

The first thread was started 4/10/07

I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.



i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.

and newbies, join in on the fun.
find something you find funny or interesting.

no one is required to do this.
so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st. lawrence, it's about time, i was worried about you being sick.
> i posted to you on the thread this afternoon.
> 
> i bet you slept right thru it.........
> 
> 
> ok, you gotta tell us, did you beat the boy or just yell at him, or dropped the whole thing?
> 
> 
> curious here.
> 
> 
> 
> bonny, thanks for the pm.  i have not received anything from the vault in a long time.  i will be sending chris emails and protest .
> i loved the day tours.
> i loved getting the inside scoop on the houses and up close photos.
> 
> 
> hey hey hey, the girl is back.  Alison, you were missed.
> thanks for catching us up.
> 
> i post a notice every 15 pages about celebrating our one year anniversary with the thread on april 10th
> 
> be sure to read it.
> 
> and come back and play more



*Yeah I almost did Mac and still feeling bad but oh well I will get better soon I hope   *


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie
Proud Redhead
Obsessed with Peter Crouch!!

GemmaPixie's Avatar
A WALK DOWN MEMORY LANE.








Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Bangor, Northern Ireland
Posts: 865

Happy to join! I'm going to Orlando for the 11th time this summer!! so excited!! Will get to stay at HRH for one night (we will be renting a villa as always....boo) as a birthday present from my parents. 19 years old now and still love going away with good ole mum and dad! very very very excited even though I've done most things in my 10 times being there! One thing different about this time is that my parents friends are coming and bringing their kids (2 and 5) so I can't wait to see their faces light up when they first see UO and IOA!!
__________________
I live for the nights I'll never remember with the friends I'll never forget


----------



## t-and-a

What's up with all the redheads?  I've been away too long....


----------



## macraven

this will be the last memory lane post i will make today.


i enjoy the memories of the evening of the first day the thread started.

i had to do a group welcome due to the high response on the thread.






 macraven
Proud Redhead
Has the longest test on record

Im a Universal Homie

macraven's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: between milwaukee and chicago (in Tom Felton's house)
Posts: 32,281

home homies......

Kew80: good to see you here, hope you are recovering from your surgery

alexandnessa: i too can sleep better tonight knowing it was Larry Birkhead.

loribell: i'm a bi parker too. i go to both parks. i'm just like you.

goofie4goofy: psychic tent adventurer, i see dead people also jk

MIB999999: very observant.........

tarheelmjfan: come back at midnight to yak. the family will be asleep then

marciemi: you are due for a mummy dust adventure. 1997 was a long time ago.

ChrisJo: eh, do you eat poutine? damo is another canadian homie here

keishashadow: i'm glad you found you way back "home" here.

ChrisFl: i totally agree on a new ride. think it will be HP?

GemmaPixie: the best vacations are the ones that the parents pay for

Notamused: i love the way you think ! i am totally and completely addicted to HHN

Dagny: i am assuming you are talking about the universal never expire mugs.......my dueling dragon mug is very old now..


welcome homies to your new home. open 24 hours a day. can't sleep, come here and talk to yourself until someone shows up.
__________________
life is what happens to you on your way to achieving your dreams...........


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> What's up with all the redheads?  I've been away too long....



you know the old saga about the redheaded stepchildren of the dis.....

now it is official we are proud redheads.


tag fairy came and made us homies by internet blood......

put the words Proud Redhead in your avatar area and we can clap that the tag fairy colorizes it also.

everyone that was here that night and early morning was tagged.

sharon missed out on the taggings but she did as i mentioned and it was colorized, made a moving one and one additional tag....


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> you know the old saga about the redheaded stepchildren of the dis.....
> 
> now it is official we are proud redheads.
> 
> 
> tag fairy came and made us homies by internet blood......
> 
> put the words Proud Redhead in your avatar area and we can clap that the tag fairy colorizes it also.
> 
> everyone that was here that night and early morning was tagged.
> 
> sharon missed out on the taggings but she did as i mentioned and it was colorized, made a moving one and one additional tag....



I think this thread is just toooooo complicated  for me.Im lost...............if any one finds me just send me hame!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Trip down memory lane.....


6 inches, 10 inches........close enough.....   

Who said this line??

And what the heck were they talking about??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ok, I have to show off our babies too ...   Bailey, Dawnie & Strider



Finally got the pics uploaded ...


----------



## outlander

KStarfish82 said:


> Trip down memory lane.....
> 
> 
> 6 inches, 10 inches........close enough.....
> 
> Who said this line??
> 
> And what the heck were they talking about??



Classic.


----------



## outlander

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...



What beauts!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> you know the old saga about the redheaded stepchildren of the dis.....
> 
> now it is official we are proud redheads.
> 
> 
> tag fairy came and made us homies by internet blood......
> 
> put the words Proud Redhead in your avatar area and we can clap that the tag fairy colorizes it also.
> 
> everyone that was here that night and early morning was tagged.
> 
> sharon missed out on the taggings but she did as i mentioned and it was colorized, made a moving one and one additional tag....



I wanna be a redhead too!!!!! The tag fairy doesn't think I'm a homie!!!! I'll tag myself...


----------



## outlander

t-and-a said:


> I wanna be a redhead too!!!!! The tag fairy doesn't think I'm a homie!!!!


Follow mac's deeeeerections and see what happens. 

I'm a believer  I'll star clapping now

*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> I wanna be a redhead too!!!!! The tag fairy doesn't think I'm a homie!!!! I'll tag myself...


Alison...glad to see you back! 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...


Bonny...what beautiful doggies!


----------



## t-and-a

outlander said:


> Follow mac's deeeeerections and see what happens.
> 
> I'm a believer  I'll star clapping now
> 
> *clap* *clap* *clap*



Yeah, I went back and did that....I feel like Eeyore! Will the tag fairy even notice me?


----------



## t-and-a

Metro West said:


> Alison...glad to see you back!


Hey Todd!


----------



## outlander

t-and-a said:


> Yeah, I went back and did that....I feel like Eeyore! Will the tag fairy even notice me?



I hope so.... and soon!

*clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*

I'll have to eat dinner!

*clap* *clap*


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> do you have coffee to go with that offer?
> i'm not much good to anyone or anything without morning coffee......


I don't drink coffee but I'll run to Starbucks and get you some. How would that be?



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> _I'll preface this by saying I'm not out to offend anyone so please don't take it that way ._.. I'm not saying it's right what Disney has done with this but bottom line ... Disney is a business, and they are out to make money for their stockholders.


That's what I was saying. Disney...like Universal is a business but the people over on the other side seem to think Disney does no wrong and that's simply not true. I've learned a lot about the real Disney since I moved here.



RVGal said:


> I added my 2 cents on that on too.  Go take a look...


Going to check now......


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> And for my 11,000th post.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APRIL FOOLS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha
> 
> it is still technically April 1st....so, it counts ​​


*Barb! *That was awful! I had started reading back on some stuff I missed and saw your post and was feeling really bad for you. I'm glad you didn't get fired! 

That reminds me of what my baby sis did to me on April 1st.... A little background first....you all remember when I took her on the trip with us to Universal and then to get the tanning bed? Ok, well, the Tuesday night before that, I got a call in the middle of the night from the POLICE  ....well to make a (very) long story short, I had to keep an eye on her and help work out her problems and get her out of (so much) trouble. (Remember I mentioned that she is bi-polar....and she was not taking her meds).  Anyway on this Tuesday (April 1) I just happened to have my cell phone in my office with me and I got a text message from her that said she was going to jail....My heart sank and I called her immediately! She said...I said APRIL FOOLS! I didn't get the APRIL FOOLS message until 2 hours later.  She was almost 5 when I got married and she was my flowergirl. My older sister was my maid of honor and my sister-in-law (the one who passed away from cancer in May) was my bridesmaid. She stood there next to my DSIL who was about to bust out laughing with her hands over her eyes through the whole wedding because she just couldn't watch and cried the whole night after I left for my honeymoon. She spent a lot of time with me when she was little and until she was about 13 so she's almost like one of my kids.


----------



## KStarfish82

That's it Alison!  Scold her!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Bonny...what beautiful doggies!


Thanks!  



t-and-a said:


> Yeah, I went back and did that....I feel like Eeyore! Will the tag fairy even notice me?



Please Tag Fairy ...


----------



## Metro West

Good night redheads...sleep well and have a great Saturday!

Hopefully the boards will be running faster by then.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Good night redheads...sleep well and have a great Saturday!
> 
> Hopefully the boards will be running faster by then.



*Good night Todd
*


----------



## Metro West

I just realized this month is my three year anniversary on the DIS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OK...going to bed now!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> I think this thread is just toooooo complicated  for me.Im lost...............if any one finds me just send me hame!!!




come back here young lady and just jump in and start talking......
unless you are asleep now, we do have a bit of a time difference.

come back to play more.





KStarfish82 said:


> Trip down memory lane.....
> 
> 
> 6 inches, 10 inches........close enough.....
> 
> Who said this line??
> 
> And what the heck were they talking about??




i said it.


and i know why i said it.


you are single.
forget you read it.



i was talking about the snow.  i complain as i hate the snow.
mr mac always tells me i can't tell the difference of how many inches as math is not my strong point.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...





outlander said:


> Classic.




your babies are beautiful!

tanks for sharing..



outlander said:


> I hope so.... and soon!
> 
> *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*
> 
> I'll have to eat dinner!
> 
> *clap* *clap*




in reference to one of your above posts......you are married, you know the classics by now....


lookie lookie alison, the lady with the clap is trying to help you go red!!


----------



## damo

Awww Bonny, I love the puppies!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Please Tag Fairy ...




more clappers for the cause.....





Metro West said:


> Good night redheads...sleep well and have a great Saturday!
> 
> Hopefully the boards will be running faster by then.



todd, it is getting on my nerves trying to read and post on the dis tonight.
it is jumping all over the place when i try to post.

i'm about to call it a day also.




you have a great saturday in all that heat you are going to get.
and i drink my coffee black.. 



Metro West said:


> I just realized this month is my three year anniversary on the DIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...going to bed now!




woo hooo congrats


----------



## keishashadow

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!
> 
> Ok, I'll try to be back later, as I have some errands to run now.
> 
> Talk later.


 
*Happy Birthday X 2!!!! *


tlinus said:


> *What????!!!!????*
> 
> 
> There is always a need and time for coffee


 
or, a nice cold Landshark ; it's been one of those days...gotta keep rolling along.


Metro West said:


> Today was the first full day I had the a/c on at the house. It was *87* today and humid. Tomorrow is more of the same with possible strong t-storms in the afternoon.
> 
> Sorry Brab...I know I've neglicted my weather reporting duties as of late but I'll try to do better.


sigh, enjoy the heat 



damo said:


> You know what I really hate? When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had. Geesh.


 
in our neck of the woods, it's called hit & run 

bonny - nice pooch pics, handsome beauties

mac - nice trip down memory lane 

tricia - DS had a fractured foot as result of football pile up in '04. They proclaimed him well in a month & resumed sports (football, basketball, baseball, back to football...it still hurt him...despite going back to ped twice . Finally, it started to swell...he had developed Fielberg's disease (necrosis of growth plate , due to undiagnosed 2nd fracture). Walking cast for months, tons of invasive tests; finally they determined it started to regenerate & the cast came off for a few hours a day during rehab. Only problem was leg was withered from the long "rest" and he wasn't supposed to walk much.  When he did, his foot would swell & he'd become uncomfortable.  Appeared as though our trip would be out. Ortho Surgeon suggested a transport chair (and his walking cast, which we left @ home ). He experienced both sides of treatment that trip/a good learning experience for him....still, better than not going @ all & he's all better now. ps might want to look into purchasing a transport chair (much lighter than traditional WC, easy to fold, lightweight...we were able to purchase one for around $100...your insurance might even pay for one-durable medical appliance.  Ours would've as i found out later after the fact. ) 

At the risk of getting beat down on the stroller issue, i don't understand why the double strollers @ WDW are side-by-side...imo, bulkier than a old fashioned in-line type ; reminds me of cow-catchers.  My theory is not to make more money, to cut down on the sheer number of them in the park...they take up a lot of sq footage


----------



## damo

Yay Blue Jays!!!


----------



## damo

My first thread on the Universal Boards...


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=4758


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> where's saint larry today?



glad he checked in...thot he might have gotten flooded out..... You get any flooding where you are Larry? 



Metro West said:


> Today was the first full day I had the a/c on at the house. It was *87* today and humid. Tomorrow is more of the same









Metro West said:


> Sorry Brab...I know I've neglicted my weather reporting duties as of late but I'll try to do better.



i don't want to hear you complaining about the heat when I'm still wearing a jacket, jeans and shoes, socks and can't open the windows in the house OR car!  



Metro West said:


> Cool deal...you can help me with yard work tomorrow and then we can go to Universal on Sunday.



and THAT would be your "catch" mac  



coastermom said:


> My Friends hubby is doing better he is now in a regular room instead of the ICU where he was.
> 
> We are going to try to get to our local six flags in the morning so I will not be around.



I hope your friend's hubby continues to improve   and that the weather holds out for a nice day for you all tomorrow  



damo said:


> You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.



  Yep...called "hit & run" here... That is so rotten!   Is the damage bad?  I'm sorry your weekend got off to a crappy start!  Check with the restaurant...sometimes they have surviellance (sp?) cameras aimed in the parking lot....worth a shot ....



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You're not bottom of the barrel .... we always stay at Pop Century when we go - that's the only way we can go 2 or 3 times a year.  We'd never think of even staying at any of the Mods or Deluxes - IMHO that's just throwing money away as we're never in the room, except to sleep.  And truthfully, the Disney Deluxes are not true Deluxes - I'd rather spend the money to stay onsite at US.



Bonny...I happen to agree with you on the hotel thing.....  Quite honestly, if we didn't get FOTL at Universal hotels, we wouldn't be paying that kind of money there either!  I'll pay for the FOTL privledge....but refuse to pay at least $200/nite for a room I only sleep and shower in  



t-and-a said:


> Hey homies!
> 
> Now...who has my Cliff Notes?



Glad to see ya back...you was missed  

And....cliff notes?  


   ....surely you jest my good woman?



ky07 said:


> *Good evening Homies or should I say my fellow Redheads *



glad you didn't wash away  




scotlass said:


> I think this thread is just toooooo complicated  for me.Im lost...............if any one finds me just send me hame!!!



welll...right NOW it seems complicated...some of us have been together daily for about a year....as of the past couple days, we have had a lot of company...and many different conversations going on.... Hang out...some will not stick around (they just drop by to borrow sugar  )  You are always welcome  



t-and-a said:


> *Barb! *That was awful! I had started reading back on some stuff I missed and saw your post and was feeling really bad for you. I'm glad you didn't get fired!
> 
> That reminds me of what my baby sis did to me on April 1st....  Anyway on this Tuesday (April 1) I just happened to have my cell phone in my office with me and I got a text message from her that said she was going to jail....My heart sank and I called her immediately! She said...I said APRIL FOOLS! I didn't get the APRIL FOOLS message until 2 hours later.



nah...didn't get fired....I'm actually the only one with a clue at the tanning salon.  Things are going VERY well there...... BUT, any milestone post I make, I get yelled at if I leave the 'house' to do it...so, i post it IN the house, and STILL get yelled at!   Can't win...pphhbbttt...why try?  

That was a mean April Fool joke she played on you....shame on her..... (having you worry like that!) 



KStarfish82 said:


> That's it Alison!  Scold her!!



HEY! You hush it .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 



t-and-a said:


> I wanna be a redhead too!!!!! The tag fairy doesn't think I'm a homie!!!! I'll tag myself...





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Please Tag Fairy ...



I'm gonna haveta SECOND the clapping

*clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*



Metro West said:


> I just realized this month is my three year anniversary on the DIS!



YAY!   Congrats!!!  Where's the cake?  



macraven said:


> math is not my strong point



must be a blonde thing....me neither  



keishashadow said:


> At the risk of getting beat down on the stroller issue, i don't understand why the double strollers @ WDW are side-by-side...imo, bulkier than a old fashioned in-line type ; reminds me of cow-catchers.  My theory is not to make more money, to cut down on the sheer number of them in the park...they take up a lot of sq footage



good point!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> My first thread on the Universal Boards...
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=4758



  look how far you've come.....I consider you one of the 'resident experts' there now


----------



## bubba's mom

Bonny....I forgot to mention your dogs are beautiful   How old are they and are the shepards related? 

Oh...and I DID notice your pumpkin-tag....   CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dreams  *


----------



## KStarfish82

My first post....

Back in June 19th '07

"Hi everyone....

I have been lurking around this board, but rarely post. Sorry to butt in, but I thought that this could be the place to get an honest opinion. I'm going to be in a craft fair and selling some of the stuff I make. I love to do stuff with seashells (xmas ornaments, etc.).

I created these starfish (5") and want to sell them. The cost be about 2.50 to make so I would like an honest, reasonable price that you would pay for them. I didn't put the loops on yet, but I usually make them as Xmas ornaments. Please let me know what you think!!

Pictures were here

Thanks again!"


Memories..........


----------



## t-and-a

Nite homies!  
I'm going to bed now...it's been a long week.

Keep clapping for me to get my tag colored or animated like Sharon's did! I still feel like Eeyore! Will I ever be noticed?
C-ya'll later!


----------



## bubba's mom

Nite homies....have a good rest  




KStarfish82 said:


> My first post....
> 
> Back in June 19th '07
> 
> "Hi everyone....
> 
> I have been lurking around this board, but rarely post. Sorry to butt in, but I thought that this could be the place to get an honest opinion. I'm going to be in a craft fair and selling some of the stuff I make. I love to do stuff with seashells (xmas ornaments, etc.).
> 
> I created these starfish (5") and want to sell them. The cost be about 2.50 to make so I would like an honest, reasonable price that you would pay for them. I didn't put the loops on yet, but I usually make them as Xmas ornaments. Please let me know what you think!!
> 
> Pictures were here
> 
> Thanks again!"
> 
> 
> Memories..........



KFed... I remember your first post...how DID you make out w/ selling those fishes anyhows


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...



Awwwwwwwwww!! i love cute puppies 

evening all. busy day at work. then had to help mom with the niece and nephew (1 and 3 respectively). I hate to say this, but all this talk of children makes me feel young!! I'll only be 23 this June. Of course I pretty much can't legally get married, so I don't know if children will be in my future. Anywho, almost done with the ketchup.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I just realized this month is my three year anniversary on the DIS!










macraven said:


> your babies are beautiful!





damo said:


> Awww Bonny, I love the puppies!





keishashadow said:


> *
> bonny - nice pooch pics, handsome beauties*


*


bubba's mom said:




Bonny....I forgot to mention your dogs are beautiful   How old are they and are the shepards related? 

Click to expand...

Thanks guys ...  

Bailey (the white one) is 12 ... Dawnie is 6 and Strider is 4.  Yes the shepherds are related - same parents, different litters.  Dawnie looks exactly like the Mother and Strider looks exactly like the Dad.



damo said:



			Yay Blue Jays!!!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## RAPstar

Since everyone is sharing pictures, I just wanted to share one of my beautiful nephew. This was his first time seeing snow. I'll get one of my niece eventually (I'm hoping for a digital camera for my b-day).


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Take your pick...there are a few:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778222
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778954
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1778562
> 
> I responded to the second one.





RVGal said:


> I added my 2 cents on that on too.  Go take a look...



Thanks Todd...i checked it out....a little steep with raising the price    But, you are right...there were over a dozen pages in 1 day....Disneyites are outraged (rightly so) and are letting it be known  

You both have represented the redheads well!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.



congrats. mine wasn't bad. at least i'm off tomorrow. BTW, is there something going on i have to pm you about?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

RAPstar said:


> congrats. mine wasn't bad. at least i'm off tomorrow. BTW, is there something going on i have to pm you about?


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


>



for which ur day was so awesome......referencing a previous post where u said something along a similar day..........idk just pretend my fingers never typed it....blame it on cheesecake affecting my thought patterns.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> My first post....
> 
> Back in June 19th '07
> 
> "Hi everyone....
> 
> I have been lurking around this board, but rarely post. Sorry to butt in, but I thought that this could be the place to get an honest opinion. I'm going to be in a craft fair and selling some of the stuff I make. I love to do stuff with seashells (xmas ornaments, etc.).
> 
> I created these starfish (5") and want to sell them. The cost be about 2.50 to make so I would like an honest, reasonable price that you would pay for them. I didn't put the loops on yet, but I usually make them as Xmas ornaments. Please let me know what you think!!
> 
> Pictures were here
> 
> Thanks again!"
> 
> 
> Memories..........




Kfish, i remember your first post and the pics of the things you made.
when i saw the starfish i decided to call you Kfish.

how did it go when you sold them?  did you use the asking price we suggested?

are you a millionaire now from the sale of them?






t-and-a said:


> Nite homies!
> I'm going to bed now...it's been a long week.
> 
> Keep clapping for me to get my tag colored or animated like Sharon's did! I still feel like Eeyore! Will I ever be noticed?
> C-ya'll later!



you will in time.

you have a lot of people with clap (ing) hands here rooting for you!
i dunno know....i started to answer the post to kfish teh health teacher and just got carried aaway i guess, no offense homies.  i would eat the french fries out of your hands if you had some....



RAPstar said:


> Awwwwwwwwww!! i love cute puppies
> 
> evening all. busy day at work. then had to help mom with the niece and nephew (1 and 3 respectively). *I hate to say this, but all this talk of children makes me feel young!! I'll only be 23 this June*. Of course I pretty much can't legally get married, so I don't know if children will be in my future. Anywho, almost done with the ketchup.



i was thinking about you andy.  wondered where you were.

eh, andy, you are young.......22 is still to the west side of 30



the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.



and.............do io have to pm you to find out about the good day?


does it have anything to do with what i found out on the last pm....?


don't worry, i never told anyone.....


spill the beans homie.....


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.



well.........i'm still waiting for a reply..........


do i have to sit up all night to find out........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i was thinking about you andy.  wondered where you were.
> 
> eh, andy, you are young.......22 is still to the west side of 30



I know, my bf turned 25 last yr and almost had an anxiety attack. i prolly won't have a problem, ppl already tell me i look 28. 



> and.............do io have to pm you to find out about the good day?
> 
> 
> does it have anything to do with what i found out on the last pm....?



ha! i'm not the only one. mac, spill the beans too!! i hardly ever get any pm's!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

No no, nothing PM worthy. I was in a position I'm not in that often, but was able to "WOW" some guests with awesome guest service. Random VIPing FTW!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Of course I pretty much can't legally get married, so I don't know if children will be in my future.



You can up here in Canada  



RAPstar said:


> Since everyone is sharing pictures, I just wanted to share one of my beautiful nephew. This was his first time seeing snow. I'll get one of my niece eventually (I'm hoping for a digital camera for my b-day).


Awwww ... I want to squeeze those cheeks - he's so sweet!!!



the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.


SUPER!!  

So have you heard any further word on the Simpsons opening date yet???


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> You can up here in Canada



true, but if i get divorced, one of us has to live there for a year!!!!  



> Awwww ... I want to squeeze those cheeks - he's so sweet!!!



he is. esp. when he says "luv u untle rob" for no reason. bout melts ur heart!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mac - I heard from Chris and the email we were talking about is true


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

the Dark Marauder said:


> No no, nothing PM worthy. I was in a position I'm not in that often, but was able to "WOW" some guests with awesome guest service. Random VIPing FTW!


EXCELLENT!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> So have you heard any further word on the Simpsons opening date yet???


Not a thing. D'oh.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> true, but if i get divorced, one of us has to live there for a year!!!!


Hey it's not that bad up here!!!  



the Dark Marauder said:


> Not a thing. D'oh.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> No no, nothing PM worthy. I was in a position I'm not in that often, but was able to "WOW" some guests with awesome guest service. Random VIPing FTW!



what does FTW mean?


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey it's not that bad up here!!!



well true......but i'd have to get a passport, then pay for the plane trip, then find an apt for a year........plus a job. tho the thought of really for real maple syrup is prolly worth it!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

RAPstar said:


> what does FTW mean?



For The Win.


----------



## RAPstar

the Dark Marauder said:


> For The Win.



oh......cool! lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> well true......but i'd have to get a passport, then pay for the plane trip, then find an apt for a year........plus a job. tho the thought of really for real maple syrup is prolly worth it!



And don't forget the snow ... we only have 2 seasons ... patio season and snow season  

Well gang ... heading off to bed ... g'night fellow redheads


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I know, my bf turned 25 last yr and almost had an anxiety attack. i prolly won't have a problem, ppl already tell me i look 28.




eh, 25 is not old either........

with your new "do", you still look young and refreshed...



RAPstar said:


> true, but if i get divorced, one of us has to live there for a year!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> he is. esp. when he says "luv u untle rob" for no reason. bout melts ur heart!!





andy, when you get married it is for life.
don't go thinking divorce.  you are in love, you have a soul mate, get married until death do you part....



i'm with bonny on this one.....you just want to pinch his little rosy checks.
what a cutie he is !!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mac - I heard from Chris and the email we were talking about is true





 

i hope lots of emails will change that !!!



RAPstar said:


> well true......but i'd have to get a passport, then pay for the plane trip, then find an apt for a year........plus a job. tho the thought of really for real maple syrup is prolly worth it!




ya, i would do it for the maple syrup hands down.........


i have a passport, we went to canada last year and loved it.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> And don't forget the snow ... we only have 2 seasons ... patio season and snow season
> 
> Well gang ... heading off to bed ... g'night fellow redheads





     

and where i live we have two seasons
we call it winter and the 4th of july....


sweet sleep


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, when you get married it is for life.
> don't go thinking divorce.  you are in love, you have a soul mate, get married until death do you part....



now if only i could find one in the same state as me........


----------



## macraven

i'm locking the doors and turning off the lights.
motel 6 we aren't tonight.


gas price increased again and i'm cutting back on expenses.....



even booked my air tonight for the oct. trip.  scared the prices will only climb from here on out...


ok, green lights out time.

cat and dog walked and petted.



time to catch a fly.


no, time to catch some zzzzzzzz
ss





see you in a few hours....it is saturday now you know.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...



Three GSD!  They're beautiful.  We were considering White GSD before we decided on Ridgebacks.  It's nice to see so many fellow dog lovers on the UN board!

Tamie Nut


----------



## macraven

lots of animal lovers here.

we all have different types of animals.




hey, what happened to R2D2 today.
that is princess di in disguise.


think we scared her off by talking so much???


disneybride03, come back and play.
if we are too loud, i will whisper...... 



tinkertoy, i am still trying to come up with a name for you.


now i am closing the gate and locking up the fridge where i hide my chocolates.......

sweet sleep


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom;24246215
[SIZE="3" said:
			
		

> And who is going to remind ME??
> 
> 
> I can't remember yesterday and you want me to remember to remind you in JULY?!?!  [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> have you checked your emails btw??



Okay I will tell Ally to remind me & you tell Bubba to remind you! Maybe someone will remember. Heck I will remember. When it comes to vacation stuff I remember. Ya know, priorities! 

Yeah I checked my emails finally. Did you get one from me? 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Totally understand that - it's almost a full time job to keep up with what everyone is saying on here - especially when there are a dozen conversations going at once!



You really do get used to it! Trust me! 




Metro West said:


> Today was the first full day I had the a/c on at the house. It was *87* today and humid. Tomorrow is more of the same with possible strong t-storms in the afternoon.
> 
> Sorry Brab...I know I've neglicted my weather reporting duties as of late but I'll try to do better.



We will be in the 70s tomorrow. Looking forward to the Orlando weather reports. 



marciemi said:


> It can't be that cold - it's almost 60 here!  Just came back from a long bike ride with Eric.  Did I mention the snow is slowly leaving!



Wow, 60! That snow will be gone before you know it. 



Seahag said:


> 45?????
> wow, it's after 7 pm & still 80 here
> 
> hi everyone, i'm not a regular, but thats because it's so hard to keep up with all of you!!!  and my job   and the



Hi Seahag! Dont worry about keeping u. Just jump in and start talking! 



coastermom said:


> My Friends hubby is doing better he is now in a regular room instead of the ICU where he was. The kids can't visit him while in ICU so they moved him for the weekend . He needs to go back under the knife this Monday for another procedure . We are really keping him in our prayers all weekend .
> 
> We are going to try to get to our local six flags in the morning so I will not be around . I just hope that the weather clears during the day for us.



Glad to hear he is doing better. Ill be praying for him. 

Good luck with the weather tomorrow. I hope you get in a full day at Six Flags.



damo said:


> You know what I really hate?  When someone hits your car when you are in a restaurant and they don't have the decency to leave a note or bother to let anyone know.
> 
> That was one very expensive dinner we just had.  Geesh.



That sucks! It is a hit and run here too. Hopefully the restaurant has it on camera. 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> HHN Pics
> Secrets of the Sideshow Tour
> 
> _By the way Mac/Todd/Jodie, did you hear that they are most likely probably not having the UTH tours this coming Oct??_



Thanks. Ill be checking them out. 



RVGal said:


> I'm going to talk with the neurologist on our next appointment and see what she says.  If she wants to do a letter, we'll go from there.  I'm sure my mom will give the boys some souvenir money.  That's what Grandmom is for, right?



Yes, that is what Grandmom is for! 



> I know.  I'm not going anywhere.



Good



> I'll start checking in to that.  I didn't even know it was an option.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to get "looks" either way.  Either the judgemental, "That child is too old to be in a stroller" ones... or the judgemental, "That child doesn't need a wheelchair" ones.
> 
> Mind you, I couldn't care less.  Really.  If somebody else has nothing better to do on their vacation than pay attention to what my family is doing, that is their problem.  It'll all boil down to what works out the best for us, comfort wise and finacially.  Even if we get the GAC or wheelchair, it wouldn't be the FOTL variety... just the "here's what's up" kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I added my 2 cents on that on too.  Go take a look...



And that is the attitude to go with. Actually I have never seen anyone give those looks or say anything. Heck maybe God has kept them out of my path. I would probably be escorted out of the park if I saw someone doing that. 



t-and-a said:


> Hey homies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for so long! I haven't been on since 3/21..... MAC sent me an e-mail to let me know she was worried about me. That was sweet! It makes me feel loved!
> I've had a busy last few weeks. I don't think I posted after Monday the 17th. Zack's track shoes came in on Tuesday the 18th, but the meet was cancelled due to rain. The kids were on Spring Break the next week and then on Monday the 31st, he had his first and possibly the last track meet.....they only had 4 scheduled. Two got rained out and the last one, which was scheduled for later this month was cancelled for unknown reasons.
> 
> We are still planning our trip in June. I checked the rates for our trip again and they had lowered the APH rate to $189 per night ! I called and had it changed. I'll lose my Loews benefits, but I think the savings will be worth it.
> 
> I put my Trailblazer up for sale and I sold it yesterday. I have some money coming next Friday or Saturday for my downpayment on my next vehicle and I have to wait until then to get another one. When I dropped off the car with its new owner, my dad picked me up and let me use his car. I called the rental place from their house and found out the rates were about double what they were when DH hit the deer and I think it's because there was a HUGE hail storm (bigger than golf ball size) in Texarkana (the next larger town-31 miles from us where all the shopping and car dealers are) on Monday night and rental cars are hard to find right now. I was glad that I was at my parents house then because my parents agreed to let me use Dad's car until I get one. I love my mommy and daddy!
> 
> *MAC*, I hope you had a GREAT time in Hawaii!
> 
> Now...who has my Cliff Notes?



You my friend are in so much trouble! The last thing you posted was that Tim was finishing up the wiring for your tanning bed. Then poof, you were gone. 



scotlass said:


> I think this thread is just toooooo complicated  for me.Im lost...............if any one finds me just send me hame!!!



There you are! Dont worry about trying to keep up with everything.  We are not always this chatty. We just had an exciting week with our tags and all our new homies! Stick with us! We are great, if I do say so myself! 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Finally got the pics uploaded ...



They are beautiful! 



t-and-a said:


> *Barb! *That was awful! I had started reading back on some stuff I missed and saw your post and was feeling really bad for you. I'm glad you didn't get fired!
> 
> That reminds me of what my baby sis did to me on April 1st.... A little background first....you all remember when I took her on the trip with us to Universal and then to get the tanning bed? Ok, well, the Tuesday night before that, I got a call in the middle of the night from the POLICE  ....well to make a (very) long story short, I had to keep an eye on her and help work out her problems and get her out of (so much) trouble. (Remember I mentioned that she is bi-polar....and she was not taking her meds).  Anyway on this Tuesday (April 1) I just happened to have my cell phone in my office with me and I got a text message from her that said she was going to jail....My heart sank and I called her immediately! She said...I said APRIL FOOLS! I didn't get the APRIL FOOLS message until 2 hours later.  She was almost 5 when I got married and she was my flowergirl. My older sister was my maid of honor and my sister-in-law (the one who passed away from cancer in May) was my bridesmaid. She stood there next to my DSIL who was about to bust out laughing with her hands over her eyes through the whole wedding because she just couldn't watch and cried the whole night after I left for my honeymoon. She spent a lot of time with me when she was little and until she was about 13 so she's almost like one of my kids.



Yes Barb was very bad. So was your sister. 



keishashadow;24251771
 
or said:


> I saw Landshark in our grocery store Wednesday and guess who I thought of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> KFed... I remember your first post...how DID you make out w/ selling those fishes anyhows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it too!
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since everyone is sharing pictures, I just wanted to share one of my beautiful nephew. This was his first time seeing snow. I'll get one of my niece eventually (I'm hoping for a digital camera for my b-day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is adorable! And unless he moves he wont  see many snows!
> 
> 
> 
> the Dark Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> and.............do io have to pm you to find out about the good day?
> 
> 
> does it have anything to do with what i found out on the last pm....?
> 
> 
> don't worry, i never told anyone.....
> 
> 
> spill the beans homie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait you mean you know what ride he is at?????? And you didnt share?
> 
> 
> 
> RAPstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is. esp. when he says "luv u untle rob" for no reason. bout melts ur heart!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww, how cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn Friends of Pooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's not that bad up here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only during the winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm locking the doors and turning off the lights.
> motel 6 we aren't tonight.
> 
> 
> gas price increased again and i'm cutting back on expenses.....
> 
> 
> 
> even booked my air tonight for the oct. trip.  scared the prices will only climb from here on out...
> 
> 
> ok, green lights out time.
> 
> cat and dog walked and petted.
> 
> 
> 
> time to catch a fly.
> 
> 
> no, time to catch some zzzzzzzz
> ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you in a few hours....it is saturday now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I stayed up later than you mac? Wow!
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

no, i am still up.


i saw a light was still on and came to check.


i have insomnia tonight.


playing solatiare




how in the world did i miss that quote of haggy tonight?
i gotta go back and check......she's a homie from csw and she is kewl....




turn those lights out or else.......


----------



## macraven

Seahag said:


> 45?????
> wow, it's after 7 pm & still 80 here
> 
> hi everyone, i'm not a regular, but thats because it's so hard to keep up with all of you!!!  and my job   and the



it took a bit but i found you haggy.....


i made my plans and bought my ticket for october.

hhn here we come.........

and this time bringing 5 more homies with.

so does this mean when we vote on which weekend for the big csw meet i get 6 votes????



come back and talk some with me.
i heard the word from the vault people bonny and lee.
no day tours for hhn.......


----------



## loribell

Bonny the slideshows were great. I have to say I could never do HHN. I am too big of a chicken!!!!!!!!

So what are the parks like during the day while HHN is going on. Where are the houses set up? Can you tell they are there during the day?


----------



## loribell

Okay Mac I will go to bed. I will also make Ally go to bed. Yep my 9 yo is still up! I am a bad mommy. 

Hope you can get to sleep soon.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!

I'll try to be quiet as I leave for work.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!

Hope everyone enjoys these!!!


----------



## scotlass

as Im first up do i get first choice.......I'll have the chocolate with sprinkles please !!!!



Okay guys this time difference is gonnae make it difficult to keep up,so i will post when i can and then catch your replies( if i get any ) when i can.

A little bit aboot me : I live in a wee place called Bonnyrigg,its 15 mlies oot side Edinburgh on Scotlands east coast.....mac if your origins are west coast dont hold it against me.We'er a Jock Tamsons bairns!!

My life is my Family,DH and DS(7).We love our Florida hols and try to get every two years.We stay on site at Disney and while that is the main part of our Holiday we would never dream of missing Universal or IOA.MY son is just choking to ride The Hulk and D.D,hopefully he will be tall enough in oct 09 !!

Oh yeh and one more think.....FOOTBALL or soccer to you guys.

I LOVE MY FITBA !!!

My team is Celtic, we have 8 games left of the season and we are 6 points behind our oldest and very much hated rivals.I am getting ready to head of the match in a wee bit and it must win from here on out.CMON THE HOOPS !!!

So i will check i when i can,you are are all pretty mental and i like mental.

Take care Vicks (scotlass)

Hail Hail


----------



## Metro West

Morning everyone!


----------



## RachelTori

Just stopping by to say "hi" to y'all!!   Mac, this is an awesome thread - thanks for the invite!  Wish I had more time to get acquainted with the Redheads (you all look mah-velous by the way!  ).  Heading to the motherland tomorrow - have to start thinking about packing today!   

I have one of those 2-year UO passes that I STILL haven't redeemed, so we're swinging by UO on our way to WDW!!  It was supposed to be redeemed by  9/30/07.   

I'll stop by again in a week or 2.  The donuts look delicious - wish I had time to stay and enjoy one with you!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all 

I'll take the chocolate (mmm...chocolate   ) frosted on my way out the door.....which is soon!

Todd: You are crazy....it's SATURDAY!!!!  go back to bed dude!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## damo

Morning everyone!


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> now if only i could find one in the same state as me........



If you marry in Canada, is that marriage ignored once you get back into the US?  Is that why you say you need to stay in Canada for a year, so that the US will recognize the marriage?  Do they do that for heterosexual couples too?


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning everyone!
Sorry I never got back here yesterday, got real busy with the kids' birthdays, errands and etc.
Had to drop off their birthday treats at school yest, then pick up a couple of things at Walmart, then picked up their cake at Sams Club. 
Had to take the kids to the optometrist place after school to drop off Matthew's glasses. He had a stronger prescription ordered for his glasses and they finally came in.

Kids opened their gifts, we ordered pizza for dinner, kids played with their new toys.
I was too warn out to get back on here yesterday. I kept falling asleep on the couch last night.


Thank you all for the birthday wishes and birthday cakes for my kids! 
That was very sweet of all of you!  

Forgot to add: we will be having beautiful weather here today in the Chicago area, sunny and supposed to hit about 60 today! Finally! 


Got a busy day today.
Talk later.
Hi to all!


----------



## RVGal

Morning!

Messy, rainy day here, so I guess I have no excuse not to clean my house.

Help me think of one...


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> I'll try to be quiet as I leave for work.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys these!!!



Yummy, donuts! Thanks for sharing Patty. Have a great day at work. 



scotlass said:


> as Im first up do i get first choice.......I'll have the chocolate with sprinkles please !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys this time difference is gonnae make it difficult to keep up,so i will post when i can and then catch your replies( if i get any ) when i can.
> 
> A little bit aboot me : I live in a wee place called Bonnyrigg,its 15 mlies oot side Edinburgh on Scotlands east coast.....mac if your origins are west coast dont hold it against me.We'er a Jock Tamsons bairns!!
> 
> My life is my Family,DH and DS(7).We love our Florida hols and try to get every two years.We stay on site at Disney and while that is the main part of our Holiday we would never dream of missing Universal or IOA.MY son is just choking to ride The Hulk and D.D,hopefully he will be tall enough in oct 09 !!
> 
> Oh yeh and one more think.....FOOTBALL or soccer to you guys.
> 
> I LOVE MY FITBA !!!
> 
> My team is Celtic, we have 8 games left of the season and we are 6 points behind our oldest and very much hated rivals.I am getting ready to head of the match in a wee bit and it must win from here on out.CMON THE HOOPS !!!
> 
> So i will check i when i can,you are are all pretty mental and i like mental.
> 
> Take care Vicks (scotlass)
> 
> Hail Hail



That is what you have to do. Just read what you feel like reading, repply to what you feel like replying to and add in whatever you want to add. 

I know little about Scotland, except it is a beautiful place. My family is Scotish too as is Dh's. His dad & brothers visited several years ago and the pictures were amazing.  

Good luck to your team. 

And yeah, we are pretty mental! 



MetroWest said:


> Morning everyone!



Good Morning Todd! 



RachelTori said:


> Just stopping by to say "hi" to y'all!!   Mac, this is an awesome thread - thanks for the invite!  Wish I had more time to get acquainted with the Redheads (you all look mah-velous by the way!  ).  Heading to the motherland tomorrow - have to start thinking about packing today!
> 
> I have one of those 2-year UO passes that I STILL haven't redeemed, so we're swinging by UO on our way to WDW!!  It was supposed to be redeemed by  9/30/07.
> 
> I'll stop by again in a week or 2.  The donuts look delicious - wish I had time to stay and enjoy one with you!



Welcome RachelTori! Glad you dropped in. Have a terrific time at the motherland & the darkside. You may find a whole new place to love! I love them both. You might outta get packing! Sounds like me, waiting till the last minute! 

Take a donut with you! Make sure you stop back in and join us when you return. 



bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Good Morning Barb. Don't work too hard! 



damo said:


> Morning everyone!



Good Morning Damo. Hope you have a better day!


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Messy, rainy day here, so I guess I have no excuse not to clean my house.
> 
> Help me think of one...



Cause it will just get messy again! Why waste your time?  




Good morning Rose!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> You my friend are in so much trouble! The last thing you posted was that Tim was finishing up the wiring for your tanning bed. Then poof, you were gone.


I'm sorry Lori, I didn't mean to worry anyone.....I'll try to check in more often if just to say hi.....We got the tanning booth working and it works great! Barb pm'd me last night and reminded me of that very thing. Did you gals talk about me while I was gone? I can't even find where I left off....






loribell said:


> I saw Landshark in our grocery store Wednesday and guess who I thought of?



That would have to be Janet!


----------



## t-and-a

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> I'll try to be quiet as I leave for work.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys these!!!



Thank you Patty! I'll take the one with the chocolate icing and the bavarian cream! Who's gonna fight me for it?


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning Lori   

Like the doughnut picture, too yummy!
I also like the pic of the cookies from a few days ago. That was yummy! 

Hi to all the newbies on our thread!  

Looks like we will need to start a new SAN thread #4 pretty soon.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Sweet Lord Jesus in heaven ... it hasn't even been a month, and we're at page 188.  That's 6.96 pages per day so in another 10 days we should be moving to our new home?  Am I really doing math this morning?

God save me:  I am babied out right now.  My SIL decided to take my brother's last name with the upcoming birth of their first.  So odd to see her new name after keeping her maiden name for so long.  Anyway, I just bought their baby shower gift and shipped that out to California.  I did that before I was invited to anything.  I like it better that way .... My cousin's wife had one of those obnoxious cutesy baby shower invites that rhymed.  I am to buy a book in addition to telling me where they're registered.  I hate being told what to do.  That's another gift I'll have to ship to baby L-Jo.  Then we are going to a Christening next month as well for a friend who had his first baby at the age of 47; think his wife was 44?  A happy, healthy baby  .  At 6 months old, their baby is finally less colicky and sleeping through the night.  Tell me, why do they call it the JOY of parenthood?  Don't answer that ... it's rhetorical.   


Welcome to the newbies.  I hear a bloody mary and a steak calling me before bed.  Lights out, redheads.  Oh wait.... light's out just for me ... everyone else carry on.  I'll expect cliff notes on who's who later.  And who's doing what.  And who's doing what to whom.  Blood pressure and EKG results.  Cholesterol levels .. you know...

xx


----------



## t-and-a

RachelTori said:


> Just stopping by to say "hi" to y'all!!   Mac, this is an awesome thread - thanks for the invite!  Wish I had more time to get acquainted with the Redheads (you all look mah-velous by the way!  ).  Heading to the motherland tomorrow - have to start thinking about packing today!
> 
> I have one of those 2-year UO passes that I STILL haven't redeemed, so we're swinging by UO on our way to WDW!!  It was supposed to be redeemed by  9/30/07.
> 
> I'll stop by again in a week or 2.  The donuts look delicious - wish I had time to stay and enjoy one with you!



Laura, 
I haven't read past your post, so I don't know if anyone has said anything about your 2 year pass or not, but I bought one that was supposed to have been redeemed by 10/31/07, and I redeemed it on 2/23/08 and it is good through 2/23/10....soooooo, it looks like they are honoring 2 years from redemption date. How does that sound?


----------



## loribell

t-and-a said:


> I'm sorry Lori, I didn't mean to worry anyone.....I'll try to check in more often if just to say hi.....We got the tanning booth working and it works great! Barb pm'd me last night and reminded me of that very thing. Did you gals talk about me while I was gone? I can't even find where I left off....



You may have left off in the other thread. I don't remember for sure. We decided that you were enjoying your new tanning bed way to much. At least I did. 






> That would have to be Janet!



 That would be right!



AlexandNessa said:


> Sweet Lord Jesus in heaven ... it hasn't even been a month, and we're at page 188.  That's 6.96 pages per day so in another 10 days we should be moving to our new home?  Am I really doing math this morning?
> 
> God save me:  I am babied out right now.  My SIL decided to take my brother's last name with the upcoming birth of their first.  So odd to see her new name after keeping her maiden name for so long.  Anyway, I just bought their baby shower gift and shipped that out to California.  I did that before I was invited to anything.  I like it better that way .... My cousin's wife had one of those obnoxious cutesy baby shower invites that rhymed.  I am to buy a book in addition to telling me where they're registered.  I hate being told what to do.  That's another gift I'll have to ship to baby L-Jo.  Then we are going to a Christening next month as well for a friend who had his first baby at the age of 47; think his wife was 44?  A happy, healthy baby  .  At 6 months old, their baby is finally less colicky and sleeping through the night.  Tell me, why do they call it the JOY of parenthood?  Don't answer that ... it's rhetorical.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newbies.  I hear a bloody mary and a steak calling me before bed.  Lights out, redheads.  Oh wait.... light's out just for me ... everyone else carry on.  I'll expect cliff notes on who's who later.  And who's doing what.  And who's doing what to whom.  Blood pressure and EKG results.  Cholesterol levels .. you know...
> 
> xx



Hey you are making my head hurt. Stop with the math so early in the morning! 

You are so smart buying the gift before the invite got there. To bad you didn't do it early enough for the other new baby. Please tell me they didn't really tell you what to buy! That takes a lot of nerve. Besides you already gave them the baby gift at Christmas.  Congrats to your buddies on their new one. 

Unfortunately dh got more blood pressure meds. How am I supposed to get rid of him if he keeps taking those meds????  (I think)    

I'm cooking steaks for 20 tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> You may have left off in the other thread. I don't remember for sure. We decided that you were enjoying your new tanning bed way to much. At least I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be right!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you are making my head hurt. Stop with the math so early in the morning!
> 
> You are so smart buying the gift before the invite got there. To bad you didn't do it early enough for the other new baby. Please tell me they didn't really tell you what to buy! That takes a lot of nerve. Besides you already gave them the baby gift at Christmas.  Congrats to your buddies on their new one.
> 
> Unfortunately dh got more blood pressure meds. How am I supposed to get rid of him if he keeps taking those meds????  (I think)
> 
> I'm cooking steaks for 20 tonight. Wish me luck!


No, I was on this thread, but I just can't go back that far...I don't have that much time...I think I was about 100 or so pages back.  

Yeah, I always knew Jodie was smart! Way to be proactive-buying a gift before the invitation. 

Lori, STEAKS FOR 20!!!! OMG!!!! I hope someone else paid for them! It's getting to where you just about have to take out a loan to go to the grocery store!


----------



## loribell

t-and-a said:


> No, I was on this thread, but I just can't go back that far...I don't have that much time...I think I was about 100 or so pages back.
> 
> Yeah, I always knew Jodie was smart! Way to be proactive-buying a gift before the invitation.
> 
> Lori, STEAKS FOR 20!!!! OMG!!!! I hope someone else paid for them! It's getting to where you just about have to take out a loan to go to the grocery store!



Well it seems like forever since you were here!  See you really were missed. 

MIL bought, or should I say, paid for the food. I have to cook it and I did the shopping for her.


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> Kfish, i remember your first post and the pics of the things you made.
> when i saw the starfish i decided to call you Kfish.
> 
> how did it go when you sold them?  did you use the asking price we suggested?
> 
> are you a millionaire now from the sale of them?


I remember Katie's first post too. I don't think any of us realized what a young-un she was at the time. It's a rarity for someone so young to be craftsy like she is.







macraven said:


> you will in time.
> 
> you have a lot of people with *clap *(ing) hands here rooting for you!
> i dunno know....i started to answer the post to kfish teh health teacher and just got carried aaway i guess, no offense homies.  i would eat the french fries out of your hands if you had some....


 *MAC*, you are a NUT! You are twisted just like me! I was sitting here last night thinking about the health teacher and the clap when we there was al this CLAP * CLAP * CLAP posting going on..... .....I just didn't say it.....I was waiting on you and I knew you would come through!

BTW, I'm waiting on the tag fairy..............Do you think I need to put a message to the tag fairy in my signature? I really don't think the tag fairy knows me...I'm just not one who stands out here. If she colors me, I think I'll put "thanks for noticing" in my siggie.


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> If you marry in Canada, is that marriage ignored once you get back into the US?  Is that why you say you need to stay in Canada for a year, so that the US will recognize the marriage?  Do they do that for heterosexual couples too?



no its not recognized. the year thing is the same here. whatever state/country you got you're marriage license in, you must live there a year to be able to divorce. had a friend that happened to. anywho, *Morning all!!*


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Well it seems like forever since you were here!  See you really were missed.
> 
> 
> MIL bought, or should I say, paid for the food. I have to cook it and I did the shopping for her.


Thanks for the kind words.
I think I'd rather cook it than pay for it! Good luck and I hope dinner goes well!


----------



## RAPstar

t-and-a said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I think I'd rather cook it than pay for it! Good luck and I hope dinner goes well!



Steak? someone making steak? where's the beef?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning Homies  *


----------



## loribell

t-and-a said:


> BTW, I'm waiting on the tag fairy..............Do you think I need to put a message to the tag fairy in my signature? I really don't think the tag fairy knows me...I'm just not one who stands out here. If she colors me, I think I'll put "thanks for noticing" in my siggie.



Maybe if you post on this thread she will pay you a visit:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=682154



RAPstar said:


> no its not recognized. the year thing is the same here. whatever state/country you got you're marriage license in, you must live there a year to be able to divorce. had a friend that happened to. anywho, *Morning all!!*



I'm thinking if you are thinking divorce you should not be thinking marriage. Just my humble opinion.  



t-and-a said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I think I'd rather cook it than pay for it! Good luck and I hope dinner goes well!



Yeah, much better to cook it and eat it! 



RAPstar said:


> Steak? someone making steak? where's the beef?


 
Just North a little ways. What time will you be here? 



ky07 said:


> *Good morning Homies  *



Good Morning Lawrence. Are you feeling better? Hope so!


----------



## t-and-a

RAPstar said:


> Steak? someone making steak? where's the beef?



Lori's got the beef.....
Look at you.....only 153 posts and the tag fairy know you. I've got over 1000 and the tag fairy doesn't know I exist.....


----------



## RachelTori

t-and-a said:


> Laura,
> I haven't read past your post, so I don't know if anyone has said anything about your 2 year pass or not, but I bought one that was supposed to have been redeemed by 10/31/07, and I redeemed it on 2/23/08 and it is good through 2/23/10....soooooo, it looks like they are honoring 2 years from redemption date. How does that sound?



That sounds great to me!!     I'll let y'all know when I get home what my expiration date is....... er, the pass's expiration date!    (kinda glad I don't know MY expiration date yet!!)

I must start packing now!!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> I'm thinking if you are thinking divorce you should not be thinking marriage. Just my humble opinion.



heck, I can't even find someone who lives in the same state as me. and I'm not really thinking of marriage, it just came up when talking about kids.......anywho.





> Just North a little ways. What time will you be here?



um.............8ish?




t-and-a said:


> Lori's got the beef.....
> Look at you.....only 153 posts and the tag fairy know you. I've got over 1000 and the tag fairy doesn't know I exist.....



  i'm sure the TF knows you exist. I blame it on global warming. or daylight savings time. Ooh! Or the devil, he seems to be used alot for blame. let's blame him


----------



## RVGal

Steaks at Lori's house!!!!   

How long does it take to drive to Okalahoma?  I don't think I'll make dinner.  Can we make it steak and eggs for breakfast?


----------



## loribell

RachelTori said:


> That sounds great to me!!     I'll let y'all know when I get home what my expiration date is....... er, the pass's expiration date!    (kinda glad I don't know MY expiration date yet!!)
> 
> I must start packing now!!



   



RAPstar said:


> heck, I can't even find someone who lives in the same state as me. and I'm not really thinking of marriage, it just came up when talking about kids.......anywho.



I need one a "wiping sweat of the brow" smilies. You had me worried for a minute there! 



> um.............8ish?



Alrighty then! We'll be waiting for ya! 




RVGal said:


> Steaks at Lori's house!!!!
> 
> How long does it take to drive to Oklahoma?  I don't think I'll make dinner.  Can we make it steak and eggs for breakfast?



It took us about 11 hours or so to get to Atlanta last year. How bout I load up the steaks and head your way! Your state is much nicer!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> I need one a "wiping sweat of the brow" smilies. You had me worried for a minute there!



lol don't worry. it'll be at least 4-10 yrs b4 I tie the know. of course, then i'll have to decide: maid of honor or best man? or man of honor? best maid?





> It took us about 11 hours or so to get to Atlanta last year. How bout I load up the steaks and head your way! Your state is much nicer!



But, lori, you've got the wind sweeping through the plains. the land you belong to is grand. i was in that musical in the 8th grade!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> lol don't worry. it'll be at least 4-10 yrs b4 I tie the know. of course, then i'll have to decide: maid of honor or best man? or man of honor? best maid?



I need that smilie again! 




> But, lori, you've got the wind sweeping through the plains. the land you belong to is grand. i was in that musical in the 8th grade!



  Yeah and that wind is the exact reason I want out! Someone please come let me out! Pretty please!!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Yeah and that wind is the exact reason I want out! Someone please come let me out! Pretty please!!!!!



ask the lazy hawk circling the sky.............oh no, I can't stop
.


----------



## outlander

G'day reds!


----------



## ky07

outlander said:


> G'day reds!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> ask the lazy hawk circling the sky.............oh no, I can't stop
> .



Okay now!  



outlander said:


> G'day reds!



How ya doin today?


----------



## macraven

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!
> 
> I'll try to be quiet as I leave for work.  Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys these!!!





i see my name on the doughnut at the right hand top side of the page.
touch it and you will get my cooties.





scotlass said:


> as Im first up do i get first choice.......I'll have the chocolate with sprinkles please !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys this time difference is gonnae make it difficult to keep up,so i will post when i can and then catch your replies( if i get any ) when i can.
> 
> A little bit aboot me : I live in a wee place called Bonnyrigg,its 15 mlies oot side Edinburgh on Scotlands east coast.....mac if your origins are west coast dont hold it against me.We'er a Jock Tamsons bairns!!
> 
> My life is my Family,DH and DS(7).We love our Florida hols and try to get every two years.We stay on site at Disney and while that is the main part of our Holiday we would never dream of missing Universal or IOA.MY son is just choking to ride The Hulk and D.D,hopefully he will be tall enough in oct 09 !!
> 
> Oh yeh and one more think.....FOOTBALL or soccer to you guys.
> 
> I LOVE MY FITBA !!!
> 
> My team is Celtic, we have 8 games left of the season and we are 6 points behind our oldest and very much hated rivals.I am getting ready to head of the match in a wee bit and it must win from here on out.CMON THE HOOPS !!!
> 
> So i will check i when i can,you are are all pretty mental and i like mental.
> 
> Take care Vicks (scotlass)
> 
> Hail Hail



i am so glad you came back.
our family McRaven/McCreevin were run out of their home by you know who.
they left for America when they were last at an area referred to by us as 
 lowland scots

my brother went back to scotland 8 years ago and said next time he will take me with.

yea, Vicks..........gotcha ya'

yes, i am very mental and i know exactly what you mean.

come back after your nap today.
we'll be here.


----------



## macraven

RachelTori said:


> Just stopping by to say "hi" to y'all!!   Mac, this is an awesome thread - thanks for the invite!  Wish I had more time to get acquainted with the Redheads (you all look mah-velous by the way!  ).  Heading to the motherland tomorrow - have to start thinking about packing today!
> 
> I have one of those 2-year UO passes that I STILL haven't redeemed, so we're swinging by UO on our way to WDW!!  It was supposed to be redeemed by  9/30/07.
> 
> I'll stop by again in a week or 2.  The donuts look delicious - wish I had time to stay and enjoy one with you!





Laura, what took you so long to stop by?
i showed the pics we had of mnsshp on this thread when i got back from the motherland last year/october.

it is on part 2 of the sans thread.  i'll try to pull it up on memory lane day and show the other homies who you are.  they'll love you here.  i can tell.


oh, snap, where are my manners?
i do own the Miss Manners White Glove Book.......i need a refresher course cause i slipped there....


    

to *RachelTori*

our newest homie that came to visit.

she is Laura and i had the pleasure to see her in person on 2 different trips to the motherland.  well, first trip is a story for another time..... 


have a great trip and try not to fall so much....

come back and play with us when you return.

and, i hope to see you again when we both will be there again this fall.
pencil me in your calendar.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> I'll take the chocolate (mmm...chocolate   ) frosted on my way out the door.....which is soon!
> 
> Todd: You are crazy....it's SATURDAY!!!!  go back to bed dude!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




but todd should be on his way to get that coffee for me now.
then, we are doing yard work today.

i don't work unless i get coffee..... 



damo said:


> Morning everyone!




did you put bandages on your car this morning.
i hope it all turns out fine for you.

hit and run people are meanies



roseprincess said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes and birthday cakes for my kids!
> That was very sweet of all of you!
> 
> Forgot to add: we will be having beautiful weather here today in the Chicago area, sunny and supposed to hit about 60 today! Finally!
> 
> 
> Got a busy day today.
> Talk later.
> Hi to all!




you are welcome rose.  so glad the day and birthdays went great!

about the weather, i'll believe it when it happens.




RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Messy, rainy day here, so I guess I have no excuse not to clean my house.
> 
> Help me think of one...



alone time with mr rvgal.......


later, no one will notice the house


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> *MAC*, you are a NUT! You are twisted just like me! I was sitting here last night thinking about the health teacher and the clap when we there was al this CLAP * CLAP * CLAP posting going on..... .....I just didn't say it.....I was waiting on you and I knew you would come through!
> 
> BTW, I'm waiting on the tag fairy..............Do you think I need to put a message to the tag fairy in my signature? I really don't think the tag fairy knows me...I'm just not one who stands out here. If she colors me, I think I'll put "thanks for noticing" in my siggie.




at first, i was concerned someone might get offended over my sick humor.
we do have newbies here and wouldn't want to take off running over it.



put the clap in your siggie and something about yoo hoo tf i'm over here. 
please dip my head in red paint.


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> It took us about 11 hours or so to get to Atlanta last year. How bout I load up the steaks and head your way! Your state is much nicer!



Kay.  I'll warm up the grill.

Wait.  Are you bringing all the houseguests who've been fishing with you?   



RAPstar said:


> lol don't worry. it'll be at least 4-10 yrs b4 I tie the know. of course, then i'll have to decide: maid of honor or best man? or man of honor? best maid?



I'd say, whomever is your best friend.  The title will determine itself that way.

And the waving wheat, can sure smell sweet...

Now you've got me started!   



outlander said:


> G'day reds!









macraven said:


> i see my name on the doughnut at the right hand top side of the page.
> touch it and you will get my cooties.



I touched it, but I've had my cootie shot... so there...


----------



## outlander

Donuts! 
Did anyone claim that nutty one above the sprinkles? 

Oh heck, who am I kidding, I'll take anything thats left. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I think I'd rather cook it than pay for it! Good luck and I hope dinner goes well!



tell lori i like my steak medium rare.




RAPstar said:


> Steak? someone making steak? where's the beef?




do you remember that commercial?
that was a hoot........"where's the beef"   



ky07 said:


> *Good morning Homies  *



morning, feeling better today st. L. ?



RachelTori said:


> That sounds great to me!!     I'll let y'all know when I get home what my expiration date is....... er, the pass's expiration date!    (kinda glad I don't know MY expiration date yet!!)
> 
> I must start packing now!!




please don't expire yet.
have to meet up with you on your fall trip.

so good to hear of another homie that goes both ways.
i do the motherland and darkside every year.
i love orlando



RVGal said:


> Steaks at Lori's house!!!!
> 
> How long does it take to drive to Okalahoma?  I don't think I'll make dinner.  *Can we make it steak and eggs for breakfast?*




   



RAPstar said:


> lol don't worry. it'll be at least 4-10 yrs b4 I tie the know. of course, then i'll have to decide: maid of honor or best man? or man of honor? best maid?




ok, which side of the pews do i sit on?
your side or his side....


and i can be the best maid if you need a fill in.

i love weddings.
and baby showers as long as it is for other people.



outlander said:


> G'day reds!




you are late.
next time bring a note from home!

i counted noses this morning and didn't see yours until now.


so glad you are joining us


----------



## blueeyesrnc

macraven said:


> and another hungry homie has come to visit.
> 
> welcome to the newest homie:
> 
> *blueeyesrnc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cookies..........um..........i ate them, no, the health teacher with crabs ate them, no andy red ate them, no janet/keishashadow hasn't been around much today so i blame her for eating them, maybe it was the cannucks that ate them, we do have 3 of them here with us....or it could be our cpa jennifer that ate them, she isn't home much and does get the munchies, maybe it was luckypennyrealandtrueredhead that ate them, but i bet it was that packer fan marcie that ate them, or todd who now walks to work ate them, no wait.
> 
> it was darkie that ate them!  or maybe brab, jodie, sharon, tricia, tracie, mary, alison, rose, st lawrence, etc.  if i say all the names down the row, i'm sure to get the right one.  that's what my mom always did....
> 
> and his mom will have to make us all more for the morning.
> 
> 
> sorry my hospitality is slipping.
> don't know where the cookies went off to but maybe one of the good homies here will bake more of them tonight.
> 
> but we are glad you are here.
> 
> anywho, welcome to the land



Thanks for the warm welcome.  You peeps are great!!! Excuse me,while I try to ketchup. Lota gabbin goin on around here. Just my kinda place.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Kay.  I'll warm up the grill.
> 
> Wait.  Are you bringing all the houseguests who've been fishing with you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, whomever is your best friend.  The title will determine itself that way.
> 
> And the waving wheat, can sure smell sweet...
> 
> Now you've got me started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I touched it, but I've had my cootie shot... so there...


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Kay.  I'll warm up the grill.
> 
> Wait.  Are you bringing all the houseguests who've been fishing with you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, whomever is your best friend.  The title will determine itself that way.
> 
> And the waving wheat, can sure smell sweet...
> 
> Now you've got me started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I touched it, but I've had my cootie shot..*. so there... *




smartass........


outlander said:


> Donuts!
> Did anyone claim that nutty one above the sprinkles?
> 
> Oh heck, who am I kidding, I'll take anything thats left.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



right hand corner or left to it.........
i spit on the one i picked to have it saved for me.

but since you are a homie, i'll share it...........


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> you are late.
> next time bring a note from home!
> 
> i counted noses this morning and didn't see yours until now.
> 
> 
> so glad you are joining us


Yeah....sorry....I was up late *clapping*

(I ketched up and saw what you said about the clap btw..... don't make me get out the cloth!)


----------



## outlander

macraven said:


> smartass........
> 
> 
> right hand corner or left to it.........
> i spit on the one i picked to have it saved for me.
> 
> but since you are a homie, i'll share it...........



Nutty above round choco sprinkle.

Too late...I licked it.

....licked it good


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  You peeps are great!!! Excuse me,while I try to ketchup. Lota gabbin goin on around here. Just my kinda place.





kewl you came back....

yes, we are talkers here.

with the tag freenzy and all the newbies, we are yaking more than ususal.

just gets exciting when more join in and especially when they bring food..


lori/loribell was doing the cookies but someone complained about it ruining their diets so she stopped.  good thing the teacher that loves dolphins(patty) brought the donuts this morning.  she is a good homer.  don't laugh, my dad's name is Homer.....



bring out that ketchup bottle again.........


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> Yeah....sorry....I was up late *clapping*
> 
> (I ketched up and saw what you said about the clap btw..... don't make me get out the cloth!)


----------



## ky07

*Sorry Mac
I am feeling a little better  *


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> Kay.  I'll warm up the grill.
> 
> Wait.  Are you bringing all the houseguests who've been fishing with you?



No way! I will bring Ally & Mikey but that is it! 



> And the waving wheat, can sure smell sweet...
> 
> Now you've got me started!



When the wind comes right behind the rain... 



macraven said:


> tell lori i like my steak medium rare.



Gotcha





> do you remember that commercial?
> that was a hoot........"where's the beef"



I loved the one with the little old lady.  





blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  You peeps are great!!! Excuse me,while I try to ketchup. Lota gabbin goin on around here. Just my kinda place.



Well it can take forever to ketchup around here. If it takes to long just jump right in. We are so glad you & so many other new great homies have joined us! 



macraven said:


> smartass........
> 
> 
> right hand corner or left to it.........
> i spit on the one i picked to have it saved for me.
> 
> but since you are a homie, i'll share it...........



  I was going to tell you to lick it but spit works too!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

loribell said:


> I think it was DM & Damo. But I brought more
> 
> And here are some extras for everyone else to share:



Thanks for the cookies, but by the time I got to them there were only crumbs. Crumbs were good, though.


----------



## loribell

outlander said:


> Yeah....sorry....I was up late *clapping*
> 
> (I ketched up and saw what you said about the clap btw..... don't make me get out the cloth!)



Oh man I thought we buried that cloth!   



macraven said:


> kewl you came back....
> 
> yes, we are talkers here.
> 
> with the tag freenzy and all the newbies, we are yaking more than ususal.
> 
> just gets exciting when more join in and especially when they bring food..
> 
> 
> lori/loribell was doing the cookies but someone complained about it ruining their diets so she stopped.  good thing the teacher that loves dolphins(patty) brought the donuts this morning.  she is a good homer.  don't laugh, my dad's name is Homer.....
> 
> 
> 
> bring out that ketchup bottle again.........



Yep I need to diet myself. Don't want to sabotage anyone else's.  



outlander said:


> Nutty above round choco sprinkle.
> 
> Too late...I licked it.
> 
> ....licked it good



    

Oh you fit in real good! 



ky07 said:


> *Sorry Mac
> I am feeling a little better  *



  Get better Lawrence.   



blueeyesrnc said:


> Thanks for the cookies, but by the time I got to them there were only crumbs. Crumbs were good, though.



Sorry you missed out on your cookies. These guy snatch em up quick around here.


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> Oh man I thought we buried that cloth!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I need to diet myself. Don't want to sabotage anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you fit in real good!
> 
> 
> 
> Get better Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you missed out on your cookies. These guy snatch em up quick around here.



*Thanks Lori  *


----------



## RAPstar

outlander said:


> G'day reds!



afternoon, outlander. and to everyone else i haven't said hello to


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Sharon G said:


> Hey - everybody that just came on tonight.....
> 
> did you see my tag!!!!
> 
> It's so cool.



Kewl tag! Love the way it goes back and forth.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Todd: You are crazy....it's SATURDAY!!!!  go back to bed dude!!


I know...old habits die hard. I just finished 2.5 hours in the yard so I'm heading to the shower and will probably fall asleep on the couch. Storm clouds are approaching.



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


>


Oh Patty....shame on you! But since you brought the donuts, I'll take the chocolate covered with the Bavarian cream in the middle.


----------



## RVGal

loribell said:


> Oh man I thought we buried that cloth!



Yes.  We should have a ritual ceremony in which we officially bury the family cloth.  Something respectful and... permanent.

Or, we could just join Lawrence in chanting, "TP, TP, TP, TP!"


----------



## wwessing

Hey, Ya'll!

Still working those gruesome hours    

Only a couple more weeks of it though. . . .but I'm bringing work home for nights and weekend. . .sux!

Welcome to all the newbies!!

Cliff notes from someone would be nice    No way will I have time to ketchup. . . . still tons of stuff to do around the house and a few things yet to pick up for quickly coming up vacay    Plus grandson's 1st birthday party to plan and prepare for; motocross races in St. Louis 2 weeks from today   got way awesome tickets and pit passes!

Been outside most of the morning working on my rose hedges. . .not bushes now. . hedges.  We planted 23 of them last year, so I'm trimming them all back and we will see what happens this year with them.  Got the lawn raked and need to go get some Scott's fertilizer and turfbuilder.  

DH is off riding the bike trail with two youngest dd's. . and his friend shows up a bit intoxicated with 4 more beers in his jacket  I called dh and said you better pedal your butt home fast. . .your buddy is coming right back over.  DH is like. . uuummm, I'm like 30 minutes from home on the trail. . . . I don't intend to entertain his buzzed friend just so DH can have come deer meat. . .it's a long story. . . 

Took kids to one of the lake clubs last night for auce taco night. . . course I didn't eat anything, cept some ice cold budweiser   My parents do karaoke at the clubs, so they were set up and having a good time. . .no, I don't sing.  Dd8 got so tired she started crying because she wanted to stay and go home with her grandma after they tore down and cleaned up, but she was too tired and wanted to go home. . .cried so hard in the parking lot dh turned around and tried to take her back in the building. 

Uh oh. . buzzed friend is back. . .dh isn't    back later


----------



## loribell

TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Yes.  We should have a ritual ceremony in which we officially bury the family cloth.  Something respectful and... permanent.
> 
> Or, we could just join Lawrence in chanting, "TP, TP, TP, TP!"


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP, TP



*  TP TP TP TP TP*


----------



## loribell

Hi Wendy. You have been missed. It is a good thing that vacation is coming up, sounds like you need it. 

Hope the dh gets back soon to relieve you from the drunk friend. Isn't it  a little early? 

When is the dgs bday?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon Redheads ... I'm moving to Florida .... 

All of our snow was just about gone, and this is what we woke up to this morning ...  






... off to ketchup


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> at first, i was concerned someone might get offended over my sick humor.
> we do have newbies here and wouldn't want to take off running over it.
> 
> 
> 
> put the clap in your siggie and something about yoo hoo tf i'm over here.
> please dip my head in red paint.



OK, I changed it...what do you think?


----------



## wwessing

loribell said:


> Hi Wendy. You have been missed. It is a good thing that vacation is coming up, sounds like you need it.
> 
> Hope the dh gets back soon to relieve you from the drunk friend. Isn't it  a little early?
> 
> When is the dgs bday?



DH is back. . .friend is on his second beer since he got here. . .he's heading to some races somewhere around central IL so I guess he's started his 'gating a bit early   I talked with him for a while and he's not too bad. I'm pretty sure he's an alcoholic, but he works hard, takes care of his family and is raising his granddaughter as well, so he's functioning through his issues. . . I understand addiction. .  mine is eating.  Really nice people, I hope he does something before things get out of hand.

Anyway. . .dh gave the girls a good workout. . . they rode several miles and they are home and hungry for lunch. 

Bubby's birthday is 4/28. . but we'll be gone so we are having a party before we leave.  I can't believe he's going to be 1 already!!  He is soooo much fun now. . .he's coming over after while to spend the night with us.  Our drive in opened this weekend so we are going tonight.


----------



## wwessing

Dudes, I'm absorbing fat grams just being here. . . . 

. . . . all the donuts and cookies. . . . . .  

I'm going to have to start taking an alli just to log on


----------



## wwessing

Ok. . buzzed dude just left. . .and now dh is yelling for everyone to get in the car. . . I guess we are off to Wally world for fertilizer (thought I had a dog for that)  

sorry for the hit and run. . . .


----------



## RAPstar

wwessing said:


> Dudes, I'm absorbing fat grams just being here. . . .
> 
> . . . . all the donuts and cookies. . . . . .
> 
> I'm going to have to start taking an alli just to log on



start taking alli and you'll need TP and a family cloth!!


----------



## loribell

wwessing said:


> DH is back. . .friend is on his second beer since he got here. . .he's heading to some races somewhere around central IL so I guess he's started his 'gating a bit early   I talked with him for a while and he's not too bad. I'm pretty sure he's an alcoholic, but he works hard, takes care of his family and is raising his granddaughter as well, so he's functioning through his issues. . . I understand addiction. .  mine is eating.  Really nice people, I hope he does something before things get out of hand.
> 
> Anyway. . .dh gave the girls a good workout. . . they rode several miles and they are home and hungry for lunch.
> 
> Bubby's birthday is 4/28. . but we'll be gone so we are having a party before we leave.  I can't believe he's going to be 1 already!!  He is soooo much fun now. . .he's coming over after while to spend the night with us.  Our drive in opened this weekend so we are going tonight.



Glad dh got home and saved you. Have fun with Bubby tonight! 



wwessing said:


> Dudes, I'm absorbing fat grams just being here. . . .
> 
> . . . . all the donuts and cookies. . . . . .
> 
> I'm going to have to start taking an alli just to log on



I thought Alli & fat didn't mix!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon Redheads ... I'm moving to Florida ....
> 
> All of our snow was just about gone, and this is what we woke up to this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... off to ketchup




our last mound of snow in the front yard has not melted.
in our area, it is a probably to get snow again in april.



i feel your pain bonny.

and you have to walk the dogs in the snow then clean their little paws up when they come back inside.

or do you put booties on their little paws?



t-and-a said:


> OK, I changed it...what do you think?




sounds like a plan... 
i think we have a winner...........







i have to pay bills now and vacuum.

bbl


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> start taking alli and you'll need TP and a family cloth!!


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon Redheads ... I'm moving to Florida ....
> 
> All of our snow was just about gone, and this is what we woke up to this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... off to ketchup


Come on down Bonny...we have plenty of houses for sale.


----------



## macraven

andy, it's not that sweat cloth the tv preachers are using for their foreheads is it?



i thought that was a hoot when rose princess asked if that was the cloth we were talking about.......


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> andy, it's not that sweat cloth the tv preachers are using for their foreheads is it?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that was a hoot when rose princess asked if that was the cloth we were talking about.......



no......my mom tried alli. pretty much: alli+doughnuts/cookies=many trips to the toilet.


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> no......my mom tried alli. pretty much: *alli+doughnuts/cookies=many trips to the toilet. *








Sorry...I couldn't resist.


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif
> 
> Sorry...I couldn't resist.



I'm thinking the Alli + donuts/cookies= no straining!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> I'm thinking the Alli + donuts/cookies= no straining!



 thank you for the hours of mental images i shall have now


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> thank you for the hours of mental images i shall have now



    That's what friends are for!


----------



## t-and-a

Metro West said:


> I know...old habits die hard. I just finished 2.5 hours in the yard so I'm heading to the shower and will probably fall asleep on the couch. Storm clouds are approaching.
> 
> Oh Patty....shame on you! But since you brought the donuts, I'll take the chocolate covered with the Bavarian cream in the middle.



NO!!! That's mine....I already claimed it and asked who was gonna fight me for it...........


----------



## ky07

t-and-a said:


> NO!!! That's mine....I already claimed it and asked who was gonna fight me for it...........



*Oh no just noticed that the tag fairy has not gotten around to you yet Alison and hope its soon  *


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> NO!!! That's mine....I already claimed it and asked who was gonna fight me for it...........


Fine!


----------



## RVGal

OOOoooo... Donut Fight!


----------



## RAPstar

RVGal said:


> OOOoooo... Donut Fight!



children, don't make me turn this message board around!!


----------



## ky07

*Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *


----------



## RVGal

RAPstar said:


> children, don't make me turn this message board around!!



They started it...


----------



## Metro West

You mean I can't have it?


----------



## RVGal

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *



That's a shame Lawrence.  At times like these, you'd think everyone could set whatever differences they have aside and celebrate the life of someone you all loved.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> You mean I can't have it?



not unless u have a duplicator hidden somewhere...........or there can magically be two since its just a picture of doughnuts.


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *


That's too bad Lawrence. It always takes someone to die for the rest of the family to show their REAL colors. Happened to us when my aunt died in 2001...pitiful!


----------



## roseprincess

St. Lawrence- so sorry   


Mac- I PM'd you lately.


----------



## Metro West

RAPstar said:


> not unless u have a duplicator hidden somewhere...........or there can magically be two since its just a picture of doughnuts.


You mean it's just a picture?


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> You mean it's just a picture?



  i'm still new here.


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *



sorry to hear of your troubles. sending my best regards that things work out in the end.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> That's what I was saying. Disney...like Universal is a business but the people over on the other side seem to think Disney does no wrong and that's simply not true. I've learned a lot about the real Disney since I moved here.



Not to belabor the point (I'm so behind on this thread now), but there has been a drastic change in the Disney Corp. since they booted Eisner out.  The things my husband and I have observed about Disney are things we've seen all over the place in corporations and big industries.  You get a bunch of people at the top who want all the control, without having any REAL involvement.  They think the most important thing to do is cut costs and raise the profits in any way, shape, or form.  The consumers and employees are just commodities, not human beings.  So the bottom line is no longer creating an environment where everyone is happy and everyone benefits - it's just dollar signs.  Profits will begin to dwindle if they keep going the direction they've been going for the last several years.  Their profits would continue to grow if they focused on making Disney the happiest place on earth again.  You know, happy employees who never have to question whether their employer values their contributions and trusts them to do their jobs, happy "guests" who really feel like distant family members, happy staff who are in love with the creative process, etc.  As it is, their momentum is based solely on their past reputation.  How long will that last before more people like me leave in disgust and warn others not to waste their money?

This Cinderella left the Wicked Stepmother and Ugly Step Sisters in Disney World.  I found the Dream Ball in US/IOA.  Thanks, Disney, for driving me away and opening my eyes to the other possibilities.  We still need you around to serve as a bad example for Universal so they don't fall into the same hole.

Tamie-Tude


----------



## t-and-a

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *



Aw Lawrence, that's so sad . I really don't know what I would do in your situation. I might would go and just stay back from the uncle.


----------



## loribell

Stop fighting over the donuts. Here is another one:





I can bring more if I need too! 

Lawrence I am so sorry about you loosing your aunt. And even more sorry that your uncle is acting so badly. 

macadamia - We DVC members have started to say the same things about Jim Lewis. We thought he was wonderful at first then he really started to make cuts.  We don't like him so much now!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Not to belabor the point (I'm so behind on this thread now), but there has been a drastic change in the Disney Corp. since they booted Eisner out.  The things my husband and I have observed about Disney are things we've seen all over the place in corporations and big industries.  You get a bunch of people at the top who want all the control, without having any REAL involvement.  They think the most important thing to do is cut costs and raise the profits in any way, shape, or form.  The consumers and employees are just commodities, not human beings.  So the bottom line is no longer creating an environment where everyone is happy and everyone benefits - it's just dollar signs.  Profits will begin to dwindle if they keep going the direction they've been going for the last several years.  Their profits would continue to grow if they focused on making Disney the happiest place on earth again.  You know, happy employees who never have to question whether their employer values their contributions and trusts them to do their jobs, happy "guests" who really feel like distant family members, happy staff who are in love with the creative process, etc.  As it is, their momentum is based solely on their past reputation.  How long will that last before more people like me leave in disgust and warn others not to waste their money?
> 
> This Cinderella left the Wicked Stepmother and Ugly Step Sisters in Disney World.  I found the Dream Ball in US/IOA.  Thanks, Disney, for driving me away and opening my eyes to the other possibilities.  We still need you around to serve as a bad example for Universal so they don't fall into the same hole.
> 
> Tamie-Tude



You go girl. Of course their past reputation still has a bit of a hold on me. But I don't plan on going to WDW til 2010, if then.


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> macadamia - We DVC members have started to say the same things about Jim Lewis. We thought he was wonderful at first then he really started to make cuts.  We don't like him so much now!



Who's Jim Lewis?


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> Who's Jim Lewis?



He is the head guy with Disney Vacation Club, Disney's time share.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

RVGal said:


> OOOoooo... Donut Fight!


----------



## wwessing

RAPstar said:


> no......my mom tried alli. pretty much: alli+doughnuts/cookies=many trips to the toilet.





Metro West said:


> Sorry...I couldn't resist.




   

I don't actually eat those things. . . but I do take alli.  I've been taking it for several months, have lost just over 25 pounds and haven't had any . . .ahem. . "EFFECTS" to date (where's that knocking-on- wood smilie?)

I love it!!!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Stop fighting over the donuts. Here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring more if I need too!
> 
> Lawrence I am so sorry about you loosing your aunt. And even more sorry that your uncle is acting so badly.
> 
> macadamia - We DVC members have started to say the same things about Jim Lewis. We thought he was wonderful at first then he really started to make cuts.  We don't like him so much now!



Lori, you are so sweet for bringing Todd a donut like he wanted!


----------



## t-and-a

Where is Jodie??? 

*Jodie*, weren't you looking for a new car? Have you gotten one yet?  If you have, what did you get? I just sold my Trailblazer and have decided to go with something that gets better gas mileage. I have just about decided to get a new Honda Accord. They have redesigned them and they are bigger than they used to be. 

Does anyone here have an '08 Accord? If you do, tell me what you think about it. My parents own an older Accord and they say it's the best car they've ever owned.


----------



## wwessing

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *




Sorry Lawrence   Such a dilema. . . . . if you decide not go to, you could still send a plant and bereavement card to your not-very-nice uncle since we all know you are a good person and will rise above.  We'll help to lift you if you need us. . . .


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Mac*, What happened to all them Hawaii pics? Aint seen dem dare pics yet...(where's a tex smiley when you need one).


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> I need that smilie again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that wind is the exact reason I want out! Someone please come let me out! Pretty please!!!!!



Sure, come on oveh he'eh, honey.  We jus have lots a rain an' TOREnaduhs in Miss-ippi.  But my house has been standing for 170 years or so, so I think we're out of the main tornado pathways.  When will you be here?

Macadamia


----------



## RAPstar

wwessing said:


> I don't actually eat those things. . . but I do take alli.  I've been taking it for several months, have lost just over 25 pounds and haven't had any . . .ahem. . "EFFECTS" to date (where's that knocking-on- wood smilie?)
> 
> I love it!!!



wow! you're like the only one I know who hasn't.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> ask the lazy hawk circling the sky.............oh no, I can't stop
> .



   

This is killing me!  My best friend in 4th grade and I used to sing Oklahoma riding horses.  It always made them perk up and run happily when they were feeling lazy and sluggish.

Macadamia


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> This is killing me!  My best friend in 4th grade and I used to sing Oklahoma riding horses.  It always made them perk up and run happily when they were feeling lazy and sluggish.
> 
> Macadamia



well they'd come to their senses from being out riding fences for so long.......really, i need help!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon Redheads ... I'm moving to Florida ....
> 
> All of our snow was just about gone, and this is what we woke up to this morning ...
> 
> 
> ... off to ketchup



Don't move to Florida, move here to Mississippi where the cost of living is low.  We had 1/4 inch of snow this year.  Unless you're building a condo complex on your not-yet-purchased Florida property for all of us.  

By the way, my DS7 and I LOVED the little light saber fight you posted on one of your replies to me.  I can't keep up with this board.  But it's fun to pop in when I can.


----------



## loribell

Well guys my computer has decided to go to sleep on me. Everything I try to do is taking forever. I am going to shut it down until after I get back from my hostess duties later tonight. Hopefully by then it will be running smoothly again.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> at first, i was concerned someone might get offended over my sick humor.
> we do have newbies here and wouldn't want to take off running over it.
> 
> 
> 
> put the clap in your siggie and something about yoo hoo tf i'm over here.
> please dip my head in red paint.



Your humor isn't sick, YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!

Which is why you are so loved and popular.  That, and the treats you share with your cooties.  Chocolate covered cooties taste nothing like chicken.

Macadamia


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey ... No fighting over the donuts gang ... I brought more!!


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> Which is why you are so loved and popular.  That, and the treats you share with your cooties.  Chocolate covered cooties taste nothing like chicken.



I had my cootie shot!

Chocolate covered cooties.  Hmmmm.  For some reason I'm picturing raisinettes...


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *



Sorry to hear about your aunt's passing and your family's distance....  I hope you're feeling better and getting plenty of rest.

Tamie (Macadamia)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> our last mound of snow in the front yard has not melted.
> in our area, it is a probably to get snow again in april.
> 
> i feel your pain bonny.
> 
> and you have to walk the dogs in the snow then clean their little paws up when they come back inside.
> 
> or do you put booties on their little paws?


Heck - we've gotten snow in July (well not here but in the mountains) ... 

No the doggies don't wear booties ...but we do have old towels at all our doors to wipe bellies and feet when coming in from outside



Metro West said:


> Come on down Bonny...we have plenty of houses for sale.


 



RAPstar said:


> children, don't make me turn this message board around!!


OK, there went more coke spewed on my laptop  



ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *


So sorry to hear about your aunt Lawrence ... I learned a few years ago that a death in the family can bring out the worst in people.  When my Grandmother passed away, we had relatives who we hadn't heard from in ages because they were pissed with someone for something that happened 20 years ago, fighting with us because they wanted to take something they thought they were entitled to, out of the house.  



blueeyesrnc said:


> *Mac*, What happened to all them Hawaii pics? Aint seen dem dare pics yet...(where's a tex smiley when you need one).


Ya, I posted my HHN ones - where are the Hawaii ones????


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Since everyone is sharing pictures, I just wanted to share one of my beautiful nephew. This was his first time seeing snow. I'll get one of my niece eventually (I'm hoping for a digital camera for my b-day).


awww, how cute!  glad to see somebody excited about snow...sure isn't me


macraven said:


> i'm locking the doors and turning off the lights.
> motel 6 we aren't tonight.
> 
> even booked my air tonight for the oct. trip. scared the prices will only climb from here on out...
> .


who needs HHN when you can easily get the same scary jolt just by booking airfare 


t-and-a said:


> I'm sorry Lori, I didn't mean to worry anyone.....I'll try to check in more often if just to say hi.....We got the tanning booth working and it works great! Barb pm'd me last night and reminded me of that very thing. Did you gals talk about me while I was gone? I can't even find where I left off....
> 
> That would have to be Janet!


 
of courserous , caught me one yesterday...a slippery one, almost got away from me.  

Lori - no booze in the grocery stores in PA, we still live in the dark ages...have to go to a beer distributor for cases of beer (or bar for a 6 pack); to the state store for wine & liquor. 



ky07 said:


> *Sorry Mac*
> *I am feeling a little better  *


 
you need a raw steak - pronto, followed by a landshark...take, 2 & call me in the morning. 



wwessing said:


> Ok. . buzzed dude just left. . .and now dh is yelling for everyone to get in the car. . . I guess we are off to Wally world for fertilizer (thought I had a dog for that)
> 
> sorry for the hit and run. . . .


 
not sure which would make be beg off...WM or fertilizer 


loribell said:


> He is the head guy with Disney Vacation Club, Disney's time share.


 
i still cringe at the lame story he told in the DVD for AKV a couple years ago...where he went on & on about how his youngest son woke up in the am & saw a giraffe & starting screaming.  As if those kids don't travel the world.. 

as a disclaimer, we do own a few shares of Disney (buy what you like & support I always say!).  NBC/Universal stock is rather anemic, couldn't get DH to bite lol



RVGal said:


> I had my *cootie* shot!
> 
> Chocolate covered cooties. Hmmmm. For some reason I'm picturing raisinettes...


 
perhaps you need a booster

We had our 1st watermelon on the season, know it's never going to be good/very sweet; still couldn't help myself - $7 down the drain.

All my boys will be here for dinner tomorrow; steaks, marinated shrimp, yum.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Tinker-tude said:


> By the way, my DS7 and I LOVED the little light saber fight you posted on one of your replies to me.  I can't keep up with this board.  But it's fun to pop in when I can.



 We're glad you can come back and chat when you can ... that's what I do


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> macadamia - We DVC members have started to say the same things about Jim Lewis. We thought he was wonderful at first then he really started to make cuts.  We don't like him so much now!



I'm so glad we didn't join the DVC!  We were very close to doing so after we realized we were addicted to Disney and wanted to go every year.  The very next trip was the Dis-aster vacation, and after talking to a lot of friends who had similar experiences, we became totally Dis-enchanted.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> OK, there went more coke spewed on my laptop



I can die happy now!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> I can die happy now!



No no no, no dying yet ...


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


>



going? i thought you were president of the crazy club?


----------



## AlexandNessa

What?  I am half-awake trying to catch up ....

Just stay away from the Dunkin Donuts, k?

I used to work there in high school, and I've seen people ice donuts with their bare fingers, lick them, and ice them again.  I avoid all frosted donuts now.   

St. Lawrence, so sorry to hear about your aunt.   




t-and-a said:


> Where is Jodie???
> 
> *Jodie*, weren't you looking for a new car? Have you gotten one yet?  If you have, what did you get? I just sold my Trailblazer and have decided to go with something that gets better gas mileage. I have just about decided to get a new Honda Accord. They have redesigned them and they are bigger than they used to be.
> 
> Does anyone here have an '08 Accord? If you do, tell me what you think about it. My parents own an older Accord and they say it's the best car they've ever owned.




Hi Alison!  It took us 13 months to buy a bed!  A bed, and that will was only about 10% of what a car costs.   

Sorry, I do not have or know anyone with a 2008 Accord, but I dated a mechanic in the long, long ago, and I do remember him saying that they were the most popular car to be stolen, primarily for their parts.  Make sure you check that out before buying to see if that's the case.  I don't mean to sound negative ... all my friends who have had past models really, really like them.

Mike likes the GMC Acadia.  I hate the GMC logo (it's a girl thing -- really, they couldn't find some cool logo .. they have to put those big, honkin G-M-C letters right on the front grill?).  We also like the Nissan Murano, but that runs optimally on premium, which puts it a distant third to the Mazda CX-9.  Too many baby happenings this year in my family and with my folks turning 60 and us taking them on vacation ... I'm sure we'll buy a new car in about 2012.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> going? i thought you were president of the crazy club?



OOOH OOOOH .... can I join??? I'm crazy   ... or at the very least a little bonkers


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> Hi Alison!  It took us 13 months to buy a bed!  A bed, and that will was only about 10% of what a car costs.
> 
> Sorry, I do not have or know anyone with a 2008 Accord, but I dated a mechanic in the long, long ago, and I do remember him saying that they were the most popular car to be stolen, primarily for their parts.  Make sure you check that out before buying to see if that's the case.  I don't mean to sound negative ... all my friends who have had past models really, really like them.
> 
> Mike likes the GMC Acadia.  I hate the GMC logo (it's a girl thing -- really, they couldn't find some cool logo .. they have to put those big, honkin G-M-C letters right on the front grill?).  We also like the Nissan Murano, but that runs optimally on premium, which puts it a distant third to the Mazda CX-9.  Too many baby happenings this year in my family and with my folks turning 60 and us taking them on vacation ... I'm sure we'll buy a new car in about 2012.


I love the GMC Acadia too, but I don't want to pay what they want for a new one..... The Saturn Outlook is the same as the GMC Acadia. Do you like the Saturn logo alright? We looked at an Outlook just last Saturday and I fell in love with it! Then, we went by the Honda dealer and DH looked at the Accord and really liked it. We both liked the 31 miles to the gallon!!!!! My sister is the finance manager for a GM dealer and I told her that if she could find me a GMC Acadia or a Saturn Outlook (used with low miles of course because we both know what those cost new!!!) with leather and a sunroof for $26,000, I would buy it. I don't think she's going to find it..... I just don't want to pay $500/month for a car!!!! You would think that my sis could get me a good deal on a vehicle, but....... I bought my last one from her and after I got it, I saw lots better deals out there. I thought I'd run that by her and if she comes up with one, I guess I'll be driving a pre-owned Acadia or Outlook, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Metro West

AlexandNessa said:


> Just stay away from the Dunkin Donuts, k?
> 
> I used to work there in high school, and I've seen people ice donuts with their bare fingers, lick them, and ice them again.  I avoid all frosted donuts now.


Jodie...I've heard the same thing. Speaking of donuts, we used to have a place back home called Spudnuts that blew away any donut I'd ever had...except glazed KrispyKreme...hey...you can't mess with perfection right?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

AlexandNessa said:


> Just stay away from the Dunkin Donuts, k?
> 
> I used to work there in high school, and I've seen people ice donuts with their bare fingers, lick them, and ice them again.  I avoid all frosted donuts now.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Don't move to Florida, move here to Mississippi where the cost of living is low.  We had 1/4 inch of snow this year.  Unless you're building a condo complex on your not-yet-purchased Florida property for all of us.
> 
> By the way, my DS7 and I LOVED the little light saber fight you posted on one of your replies to me.  I can't keep up with this board.  But it's fun to pop in when I can.





my parents lived in biloxi when they started out together.

that place and gulfport really suffered tremendous loss with the last 2 catastrophes there.

it has really changed.


move a tad north of the gulf area and you will be safer homies......


----------



## t-and-a

Metro West said:


> Jodie...I've heard the same thing. Speaking of donuts, we used to have a place back home called Spudnuts that blew away any donut I'd ever had...except glazed KrispyKreme...hey...you can't mess with perfection right?



I've had Spudnuts before too and they are good....where are you originally from Todd?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Alison, good luck with the car search!  I hope your sis can find you one for what you want to pay.  Let us know!

I know the Acadia and Outlook are virtually the same, but here's the thing ... my first new car was a Saturn, and it was a POS and I hated it.  That was back in 1995/6, and I know Saturns have come a long way since then, but I just can't bring myself back to Saturn.  How stupid is that?!

Anyway, Mike and I get a small discount at GM (even on the Saturns).  If you PM me exactly what you want on the Outlook, I can price it for you, and share the discount with you if you're interested.  I forget what the deal is on Saturns, but I'd be glad to do that and see if it makes it worth your while.  They still might have some 2007 models; I can check (was the Outlook even available in '07?).  The discount is good at any GM dealer ... just PM me what model/features you want, and if it's worth it to you, I'll send you all the info.  It's pretty painless.


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> Alison, good luck with the car search!  I hope your sis can find you one for what you want to pay.  Let us know!
> 
> I know the Acadia and Outlook are virtually the same, but here's the thing ... my first new car was a Saturn, and it was a POS and I hated it.  That was back in 1995/6, and I know Saturns have come a long way since then, but I just can't bring myself back to Saturn.  How stupid is that?!
> 
> Anyway, Mike and I get a small discount at GM (even on the Saturns).  If you PM me exactly what you want on the Outlook, I can price it for you, and share the discount with you if you're interested.  I forget what the deal is on Saturns, but I'd be glad to do that and see if it makes it worth your while.  They still might have some 2007 models; I can check (was the Outlook even available in '07?).  The discount is good at any GM dealer ... just PM me what model/features you want, and if it's worth it to you, I'll send you all the info.  It's pretty painless.



Thanks Jodie! I sent you a PM.


----------



## KStarfish82

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey ... No fighting over the donuts gang ... I brought more!!



Those are Krispy Kremes!!!


Amazing!


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Not to belabor the point (I'm so behind on this thread now), but there has been a drastic change in the Disney Corp. since they booted Eisner out.  The things my husband and I have observed about Disney are things we've seen all over the place in corporations and big industries.  You get a bunch of people at the top who want all the control, without having any REAL involvement.  They think the most important thing to do is cut costs and raise the profits in any way, shape, or form.  The consumers and employees are just commodities, not human beings.  So the bottom line is no longer creating an environment where everyone is happy and everyone benefits - it's just dollar signs.  Profits will begin to dwindle if they keep going the direction they've been going for the last several years.  Their profits would continue to grow if they focused on making Disney the happiest place on earth again.  You know, happy employees who never have to question whether their employer values their contributions and trusts them to do their jobs, happy "guests" who really feel like distant family members, happy staff who are in love with the creative process, etc.  As it is, their momentum is based solely on their past reputation.  How long will that last before more people like me leave in disgust and warn others not to waste their money?
> 
> This Cinderella left the Wicked Stepmother and Ugly Step Sisters in Disney World.  I found the Dream Ball in US/IOA.  Thanks, Disney, for driving me away and opening my eyes to the other possibilities.  We still need you around to serve as a bad example for Universal so they don't fall into the same hole.
> 
> Tamie-Tude




oh, i thought you were only a disney gal with the tink screen name and all.
see, the dark side isn't as dark as once thought it was



t-and-a said:


> I've had Spudnuts before too and they are good....where are you originally from Todd?




i know the answer to this one.



AlexandNessa said:


> Alison, good luck with the car search!  I hope your sis can find you one for what you want to pay.  Let us know!
> 
> I know the Acadia and Outlook are virtually the same, but here's the thing ... my first new car was a Saturn, and it was a POS and I hated it.  That was back in 1995/6, and I know Saturns have come a long way since then, but I just can't bring myself back to Saturn.  How stupid is that?!
> 
> Anyway, Mike and I get a small discount at GM (even on the Saturns).  If you PM me exactly what you want on the Outlook, I can price it for you, and share the discount with you if you're interested.  I forget what the deal is on Saturns, but I'd be glad to do that and see if it makes it worth your while.  They still might have some 2007 models; I can check (was the Outlook even available in '07?).  The discount is good at any GM dealer ... just PM me what model/features you want, and if it's worth it to you, I'll send you all the info.  It's pretty painless.



one of our cars is a saturn, 2005 and runs well and cheap to operate.
now the sienna toyota and the Nissan SUV are another story


----------



## macraven

nevermind, i see you hate the saturns.



went out to red robin for a quick dinner with mr mac.
i didn't like it that much there.

i have heard how great they are but next time, i'll stick with the Blue Resturant


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> I had my cootie shot!
> 
> Chocolate covered cooties.  Hmmmm.  For some reason I'm picturing raisinettes...



Cooties aren't quite that big.  When you say rainsinettes, I'm picturing rabbit poopies.

Macadamia


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt's passing and your family's distance....  I hope you're feeling better and getting plenty of rest.
> 
> Tamie (Macadamia)




lawrence, i must have skipped over the quote button when i read about your aunt's passing.
i am sorry to hear what is happening over that.

you should do what you think you can live with.
if you feel that you should attend the services, then go
if you are going to be concerned what others are going to think of you, stay home.
you are in my prayers



Metro West said:


>



uh oh.......that looks like one of tricia's cows



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> OOOH OOOOH .... can I join??? I'm crazy   ... or at the very least a little bonkers



bonny, take charge of the PR stuff.
and take pictures.

you will be a whiz on those duties in the club


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Cooties aren't quite that big.  When you say rainsinettes, I'm picturing rabbit poopies.
> 
> Macadamia


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> my parents lived in biloxi when they started out together.
> 
> that place and gulfport really suffered tremendous loss with the last 2 catastrophes there.
> 
> it has really changed.
> 
> 
> move a tad north of the gulf area and you will be safer homies......



Yes, I never want to live that close to any coast.  We are 3-4 hours north of the Gulf.

Tamie


----------



## macraven

alison, i'm still trying to get you redded............i love making up new words..

i posted again and collected the homies requests also for the holy one to see.


----------



## t-and-a

Tinker-tude said:


> Cooties aren't quite that big.  When you say rainsinettes, I'm picturing rabbit poopies.
> 
> Macadamia



 I've got an idea! Let's ask the health teacher about cooties! *KATIE?*You know.....cooties/crabs....same same!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> alison, i'm still trying to get you redded............i love making up new words..
> 
> i posted again and collected the homies requests also for the holy one to see.



Oh thank you* MAC*! You are a true pal!


----------



## KStarfish82

t-and-a said:


> I've got an idea! Let's ask the health teacher about cooties! *KATIE?*You know.....cooties/crabs....same same!



You rang....


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Oh thank you* MAC*! You are a true pal!






just helping another homie as best as i can.






did i ever tell you the story when one of my boys at the age of 3 stuck his head in a gallon of red paint.

he already had red hair, he didn't need to do a double dipper of it.


and i learned kids scream really loud after the fact.
he was not concerned what he did, it was when he was dripping red paint through the house he started screaming...........

i think he did that to soften the blow for me.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> You rang....



one of the homies needs help on getting rid of crabs and cooties.

or some type of bug...


you teaching health and all would probably know all of this stuff.


the only thing i know is.......don't fool around and you won't have to deal with needing to know.........


----------



## macraven

and do they taste like raisenettes or chicken......


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> one of the homies needs help on getting rid of crabs and cooties.
> 
> or some type of bug...
> 
> 
> you teaching health and all would probably know all of this stuff.
> 
> 
> the only thing i know is.......don't fool around and you won't have to deal with needing to know.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Cap it before you tap it


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It was STORMY today. Lots of rain and lots of lightning. At least I won't have to water my plants for 3 days or so.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> Cap it before you tap it


----------



## t-and-a

KStarfish82 said:


> Cap it before you tap it



That sounds like a good tag!!!!
Is that what you tell your students?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Cap it before you tap it


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> It was STORMY today. Lots of rain and lots of lightning. At least I won't have to water my plants for 3 days or so.


Do you think the concert went on tonight...with all the thunder and lightening? I'm thinking no.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> Do you think the concert went on tonight...with all the thunder and lightening? I'm thinking no.


I have no idea. If anything, they probably played a short set. Last year, Huey Lewis played for over 2hrs and it was awesome.

This year, with the crazy weather.....


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have no idea. If anything, they probably played a short set. Last year, Huey Lewis played for over 2hrs and it was awesome.
> 
> This year, with the crazy weather.....


I was going tonight but it was raining in buckets so I decided to stay dry instead.


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Cap it before you tap it


----------



## Tinker-tude

t-and-a said:


> I love the GMC Acadia too, but I don't want to pay what they want for a new one..... The Saturn Outlook is the same as the GMC Acadia. Do you like the Saturn logo alright? We looked at an Outlook just last Saturday and I fell in love with it! Then, we went by the Honda dealer and DH looked at the Accord and really liked it. We both liked the 31 miles to the gallon!!!!! My sister is the finance manager for a GM dealer and I told her that if she could find me a GMC Acadia or a Saturn Outlook (used with low miles of course because we both know what those cost new!!!) with leather and a sunroof for $26,000, I would buy it. I don't think she's going to find it..... I just don't want to pay $500/month for a car!!!! You would think that my sis could get me a good deal on a vehicle, but....... I bought my last one from her and after I got it, I saw lots better deals out there. I thought I'd run that by her and if she comes up with one, I guess I'll be driving a pre-owned Acadia or Outlook, but I'm not holding my breath!



Take a look at edmunds.com for all kinds of car info.  They have safety stats from both the government AND insurance company tests, as well as ratings from models they've test driven on long trips.  New and used stats with price ranges and buying tips.  

Tamie


----------



## loribell

Macadamia how far is  your drive to Orlando? That is a factor on where I move to.


----------



## loribell

My puter is still acting weird. Guess I am going to head out for the night. 

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Metro West said:


> I was going tonight but it was raining in buckets so I decided to stay dry instead.


I got drowned.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

KStarfish82 said:


> Cap it before you tap it


 now there is a good tag if I ever heard one 



the Dark Marauder said:


> It was STORMY today. Lots of rain and lots of lightning. At least I won't have to water my plants for 3 days or so.


The only plants I water at this time of the year are my indoor ones 



loribell said:


> Macadamia how far is  your drive to Orlando? That is a factor on where I move to.


Me too ... I absolutely hate sitting in traffic or having a lengthy commute


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> I got drowned.


I hear ya...it's quiet at the moment but more is on the way.



I came across this video on YouTube...this was one of my favorite songs and videos. In this song, Phil Collins never sounded better.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MzShg7yXik


----------



## KStarfish82

t-and-a said:


> That sounds like a good tag!!!!
> Is that what you tell your students?


----------



## Tinker-tude

> oh, i thought you were only a disney gal with the tink screen name and all.
> see, the dark side isn't as dark as once thought it was



I picked the Tink name after our last horrible Disney vacation.  I tearfully called a good friend who was a fellow die-hard Disney fan to tell her about it.  She said I should post about it on the DIS board.  I did and was encouraged by people who had experienced the same things to contact Disney about it.  NONE OF US COULD FIND ANY WAY TO CONTACT ANYONE NEAR THE TOP OF THE PYRAMID!!!!!!!   And I keep hearing similar things from other people a year later.

I love what Disney used to be.  I've been more than 20 times in my life.  If they ever bring back the old Disney, I'll go back again.  But right now I feel it would be morally wrong to support thieves who are betraying the vision of Walt Disney.  We came to Universal expecting it to be nice, but less than Disney.  Boy, were we shocked!  We had no clue the DIS boards had a Universal spot, and frankly I had forgotten about them, so we went in blind.  We were amazed that we had been so wrong in our assumptions that Disney World was so much better.  Mark one up for their marketing!  We loved absolutely everything about Universal and IOA, and it's obvious the key is the philosophy guiding their upper management.

And now I've rambled on far too long.


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Macadamia how far is  your drive to Orlando? That is a factor on where I move to.



With two kids who needed a few stops to run and stretch, it was only ten hours.  Easiest vacation drive we've ever had!  It took us longer when we lived in Alabama because we didn't have a GPS at the time.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> one of the homies needs help on getting rid of crabs and cooties.
> 
> or some type of bug...
> 
> 
> you teaching health and all would probably know all of this stuff.
> 
> 
> the only thing i know is.......don't fool around and you won't have to deal with needing to know.........



lol, with the clap, cooties and crabs, all we need now is syphilis or a strong dose of penecillin.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> lol, with the clap, cooties and crabs, all we need now is syphilis or a strong dose of penecillin.



 

Hey ... where did everybody go????  I can't be the only one with no social life


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey ... where did everybody go????  I can't be the only one with no social life



i'm still here bonny. BTW loved the pics from HHN


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> i'm still here bonny.


 



RAPstar said:


> BTW loved the pics from HHN


Thanks ... at least it gives you an idea of what to expect when you join us in 2009


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Thanks ... at least it gives you an idea of what to expect when you join us in 2009



or at very worst, 2010. do u think there's any chance they'll bring back the freddy krueger house? i so wanted to go through that one, but was stuck here cause of funds and obligations (performing in Disney's Beauty and the Beast).


----------



## macraven

i loaded some of my pics on flickr.com
but, i can only download so many a month.


i am trying to figure out photobucket to show my pics on.

that is what i have been doing the last hour.


i'll be back and forth for a bit.


still have the light on...........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> or at very worst, 2010. do u think there's any chance they'll bring back the freddy krueger house? i so wanted to go through that one, but was stuck here cause of funds and obligations (performing in Disney's Beauty and the Beast).



They've done variations of the same houses over the years ... so yeah, I think there's a good chance they'll bring back the Freddy house 

Beauty & the Beast huh ... kewl


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> They've done variations of the same houses over the years ... so yeah, I think there's a good chance they'll bring back the Freddy house
> 
> Beauty & the Beast huh ... kewl



cool! i was a townsperson and a fork. here r a couple of pics......see if you can spot me!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Before I turn in..... comments to 10 pages of chatter today .......... 




AlexandNessa said:


> I'll expect cliff notes later.  And who's doing what.  And who's doing what to whom.  Blood pressure and EKG results.  Cholesterol levels .. you know...
> 
> xx



I think you already know the answer to that question....  



t-and-a said:


> Laura,
> I haven't read past your post, so I don't know if anyone has said anything about your 2 year pass or not, but I bought one that was supposed to have been redeemed by 10/31/07, and I redeemed it on 2/23/08 and it is good through 2/23/10....soooooo, it looks like they are honoring 2 years from redemption date. How does that sound?



Yep....happened to us too!  If you didn't activate by 12/31, it 'self-activated'.....We activated in Feb and that is now the expiration  



loribell said:


> I'm cooking steaks for 20 tonight.



NOT fish?  


 



t-and-a said:


> I need one a "wiping sweat of the brow" smilies. You had me worried for a minute there!







(how's dat?)



ky07 said:


> *Just got some sad news earlier and have mixed feeling and that is I had an aunt passed away and my uncle dislikes me so much that I had to learn from other family memebers that she died and that they don't want me to even come to the funeral  *





RVGal said:


> That's a shame Lawrence.  At times like these, you'd think everyone could set whatever differences they have aside and celebrate the life of someone you all loved.



Lawrence...I'm sorry to hear that....it's a shame some people forget what an event like this really means.... I agree with Tricia...you'd think they'd let it go?   I agree....go to the funeral....avoid the uncle....you need to be there for the rest of the family...it's the 'right' thing to do.  I've seen family members at funerals that I don't speak to....just avoid and all is well.  I know you will do the 'right' thing   because you are the bigger person!  



t-and-a said:


> Does anyone here have an '08 Accord?



Nope...but have 2 Civics   Our first one we bought used (for DH and his 70 miles a day for work) with 159K miles on it.  Before we traded it in, we added another 100K miles to it...   Mine is 2000 Civic w/ 89K miles on it and has never needed anything but oil changes and tires.  Did a tune up and changed all fluids and everything last summer....still runnin' perfect!  DH's is 2005 Civic with 30something thousand miles on it...his is only almost 3 years old, so, no problems.  Hondas are known for holding their resale value (if you price a used Honda, you'll notice the used cars aren't cheap....not much more to buy a 'new' one) and their reliablility...they run forever.  Which, DOES make them popular to steal.  Usually AAA gets a free glass etching event together to get your windows etched...(i did mine right after we bought the car).  



AlexandNessa said:


> ... I'm sure we'll buy a new car in about 2012.



optimistic....aren't we?  



Hi  to everyone else today...hope it was a good Saturday for you....whatever trouble you found!  Tinker-Tude...you crack me up!  (Glad to see you are not one 'blinded' by the pixiedust   ) 

I tried to make Bubba's soccer game today, but clients ran late, and then so did I!   Got home the same time the boys did.  Then, we decided to go to the elementary school and work on skills.  We were there about 2 hours and did I RUN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bubba would be in goal, DH defense and me coming (w/ the ball) in on goal.  What a workout   We all had a good time together and Bubba got some pointers.  (Hoping to do it again on a nice evening or day again!)  Afterwards, went to other work to be a 'customer' and grabbed lottery tickets ($750K tonite   ) and pizza.  Did some stuff on the computer, read what you guys gabbed about today and now ready for Mr. Sandman.....

So, till tomorrow....I bid you all a good nite's rest and wonderful Sunday!  


Nite everyone!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> cool! i was a townsperson and a fork. here r a couple of pics......see if you can spot me!!



Yep  ... can see you There .... there ... and there!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Yep  ... can see you There .... there ... and there!!



yay!! nite bonny!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> yay!! nite bonny!!



Nite ... sweet dreams 


Well think I'm heading out too ... see ya all tomorrow!!


----------



## macraven

time to lock up shop, it's late and now sunday.




green lights out 

and the porch light is off.




sweet sleep unless you work the graveyard shift.........


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> They've done variations of the same houses over the years ... so yeah, I think there's a good chance they'll bring back the Freddy house


My favorite from last year was Psychoscareapy: Home For The Holidays followed closely by Dead Silence: The Curse of Mary Shaw


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!

Metro:  Woke up pretty early, huh?  Or you just never went to bed??

Lawrence:  Sorry to hear about your aunt's passing.  

And for the rest:

Here is a healthier breakfast for our health-nuts!





Let's see how much fighting goes on over this!  
*Keep the cooties and crabs away from the food, please!*


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> Metro:  Woke up pretty early, huh?  Or you just never went to bed??
> 
> 
> Here is a healthier breakfast for our health-nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much fighting goes on over this!
> *Keep the cooties and crabs away from the food, please!*


Morning Patty and thanks for the healthy breakfast. I LOVE fruit and could eat it all day.  

Didn't get to sleep until a few hours ago and then couldn't sleep.

And yes...let's have a cootie and crab free zone!


----------



## tlinus

outlander said:


> I'm not too skeeered about turning 40 but *my oldest baby turns 13 this month and THAT scares me!  How did my baby get to be a teenager?*Anyone have any helpful advice on how to accept this a little easier?
> I'm sure it will be easier with the other kids but....wow....a teenager!



me too....she will be 13 on 4/23 

I feel    and    at the same time


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


>


can i come too?  



AlexandNessa said:


> Alison, good luck with the car search! I hope your sis can find you one for what you want to pay. Let us know!
> 
> I know the Acadia and Outlook are virtually the same, but here's the thing ... my first new car was a Saturn, and it was a POS and I hated it. That was back in 1995/6, and I know Saturns have come a long way since then, but I just can't bring myself back to Saturn. How stupid is that?!
> 
> Anyway, Mike and I get a small discount at GM (even on the Saturns). If you PM me exactly what you want on the Outlook, I can price it for you, and share the discount with you if you're interested. I forget what the deal is on Saturns, but I'd be glad to do that and see if it makes it worth your while. They still might have some 2007 models; I can check (was the Outlook even available in '07?). The discount is good at any GM dealer ... just PM me what model/features you want, and if it's worth it to you, I'll send you all the info. It's pretty painless.


 what a homie!  we're trying to hold off buying another whatever for awhile.  Did see a woman from church pull up in "new" Saturn Vue; looked sharp to me.  We had a rental of previous model a few years ago & it was very "cheap looking & rattled, etc."; they must've really amped it up a notch.  I have a Buick Rendezvous, they've quit making them; new model is the Enclave - very luxe, very expensive. Think i'll wait awhile to see what gas tops out at...may wind up with another Suzuki   We had one years ago, never had to put anything on it but brakes; ran for 10 years before the bottom rusted out & I sold it.



the Dark Marauder said:


> I got drowned.


 
nutz - doesn't sound like one of those gentle showers either,  dry yet?


Tinker-tude said:


> I picked the Tink name after our last horrible Disney vacation. I tearfully called a good friend who was a fellow die-hard Disney fan to tell her about it. She said I should post about it on the DIS board. I did and was encouraged by people who had experienced the same things to contact Disney about it. NONE OF US COULD FIND ANY WAY TO CONTACT ANYONE NEAR THE TOP OF THE PYRAMID!!!!!!!  And I keep hearing similar things from other people a year later.
> 
> 
> And now I've rambled on far too long.


no pixie dust for you ; shame bad customer service has made you so dissatisfied. I always say go to "the top" @ any company if you don't receive satisfaction with immediate management.  PS @ Disney it's the Executive Offices in Celebration.  The 800 # can give you the address.  We had a horrid situation @ BCV when we were there on a recon mission to add points.  Room full of roaches....you can call them palmetto bugs i suppose.  No room @ the inn & we had to stay in the room, worst issue in my mind was the mgr NEVER had the decency to call me back after repeated late night calls upon returning to room.  I had to go & make quite a fuss in the 'toney' lobby to get their word that the room would be fumigated the next day before we returned from the park.  The Executive Offices both listened to my complaint and got back to me with results (mgr "...was disciplined-severely..."  guess than means he had to ride Small World for a week )



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *


morning - btw, rather shabby treatment re uncle - rise above it. 

busy day, see y'all later


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> can i come too?


Of course...it wouldn't be the same w/o you!







ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *


Morning Lawrence!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Of course...it wouldn't be the same w/o you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lawrence!



*Morning Todd*


----------



## marciemi

t-and-a said:


> Does anyone here have an '08 Accord? If you do, tell me what you think about it. My parents own an older Accord and they say it's the best car they've ever owned.



Again not someone with an Accord, but a Civic that we've been really happy with.  Also worked for Honda for 4 years before we moved here and I'm pretty sure our minivan (which we're hoping to buy this summer) will be a Honda.  Don't think you can go wrong with it.  It would be interesting to see the 08's if they're bigger.  When we bought the Civic, we compared the two and didn't think the difference in size was worth the difference in price (ie - 3 kids would be crowded in the back in either case).  



Metro West said:


> Jodie...I've heard the same thing. Speaking of donuts, we used to have a place back home called Spudnuts that blew away any donut I'd ever had...except glazed KrispyKreme...hey...you can't mess with perfection right?



They CLOSED all the Krispy Kreme's around here!   Is that nationwide, or just local?  We can still buy them at the gas station and grocery stores, but of course it doesn't compare to the freshly made ones.  And no Dunkin Donuts around here at all - enjoyed them on our trip out east.  Boston uses them as direction givers (turn at the first Dunkin donuts, pass two more and then turn left!) because they're on every corner!



Tinker-tude said:


> I love what Disney used to be.  I've been more than 20 times in my life.  If they ever bring back the old Disney, I'll go back again.  But right now I feel it would be morally wrong to support thieves who are betraying the vision of Walt Disney.  It's like a week long date rape to go there.  We came to Universal expecting it to be nice, but less than Disney.  Boy, were we shocked!  We had no clue the DIS boards had a Universal spot, and frankly I had forgotten about them, so we went in blind.  We were amazed that we had been so wrong in our assumptions that Disney World was so much better.  Mark one up for their marketing!  We loved absolutely everything about Universal and IOA, and it's obvious the key is the philosophy guiding their upper management.



Sounds like this is a good place for you to be hanging out!   I'm amazed you weren't flamed more over on the Disney side because it seems like most folks over there don't like hearing things like this and always imply if anything went wrong on a trip, it must have been YOUR fault, not Disney's!



macraven said:


> i am trying to figure out photobucket to show my pics on.



Mac, if I can figure out photobucket, anyone can!  Trust me, I'm not the epitome of computer savvy!



tlinus said:


> me too....she will be 13 on 4/23
> 
> I feel    and    at the same time



Me too, except it's my BABY who will be turning 13 on 5/24 and then I'll have 3 TEEN BOYS in the house.  No more kids - all teens!  

Oh, and on the snow topic - here's where we are after 3 days of 50-60 degree temps:






Almost all gone.  Spent awhile yesterday raking "snow mold" off the lawn.  Nope, never heard that term before.  Means all the matted down dead grass on top of the grass killed by the snow.  But it was a BEAUTIFUL day - mid 60's yesterday.  Got the porch swing out, went on a walk and did some biking. 

Eric had a busy day yesterday.  In the morning he had Wisconsin State History day - kind of a competition with a history theme - like a science fair.  He'd done a website and had to present it, etc.   Went okay, but kind of boring.  We'll skip that one next year.

Then in the afternoon he had his audition for the State Honors Band.  He did this last year if you remember on the tuba and he was really excited to try to get in it again - this time on percussion.  Well, he was VERY upset to get there and begin his audition only to be told that he had the wrong music.   

Apparently his teacher gave him all the audition materials from LAST year, which he didn't notice since last year he did tuba.  The judges let him audition anyways, but he doesn't know how much this will count against him since he doesn't know if what he was playing was easier, harder, or similar.  He thought he did well, but it's really frustrating now since he won't find out anything until June.

Even more frustrating was the fact that the girl before him who auditioned, FROM HIS CLASS, with the same teacher, had the correct music.  Yep, I'll be writing a very unhappy email to the teacher (and the principal) tonight!  

Anyways, it's been too nice to spend on the computer.  The guys got a tee time for today (gonna be slushy!).  Eric and Stephen went and played tennis yesterday and while the courts were okay, it involved a portage across a lot of water just to get to them!  Can't imagine the fairways will be much better!  We're heading off now to do some biking first and then I'll pick Stephen up (he's at a sleepover) while the others are biking and go find somewhere to eat lunch outside!

Catch you all later!


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> They CLOSED all the Krispy Kreme's around here!   Is that nationwide, or just local?  We can still buy them at the gas station and grocery stores, but of course it doesn't compare to the freshly made ones.  And no Dunkin Donuts around here at all - enjoyed them on our trip out east.  Boston uses them as direction givers (turn at the first Dunkin donuts, pass two more and then turn left!) because they're on every corner!


Morning Marcie. I think that's a corporate decision. They used to have a HUGE store back home and it was only open a little over two years before they locked it up. Don't you just love corporate America?


----------



## ky07

*Is it me cause what kinda question is it to ask can you take a child into a bar in florida and if I am not mistaking thats not allowed in any state *


----------



## t-and-a

marciemi said:


> Again not someone with an Accord, but a Civic that we've been really happy with.  Also worked for Honda for 4 years before we moved here and I'm pretty sure our minivan (which we're hoping to buy this summer) will be a Honda.  Don't think you can go wrong with it.  It would be interesting to see the 08's if they're bigger.  When we bought the Civic, we compared the two and didn't think the difference in size was worth the difference in price (ie - 3 kids would be crowded in the back in either case).



Hi *Marcie*! 
We took the kids Tuesday evening to look at an Accord and it has about as much room in the back seat as the Chevy Trailblazer that I was driving. The back seat leg room is only about an inch less than the front seat on the Accord. You ought to go look at one! The kids and I sat in the back seat to test it out, since normally we take our nephew with us who is 15(and my behind is wider than his!). DS14 (Zack) is about 5'9" and he fit comfortably in there. DH is 5'11" and he sat back there comfortably. So it looks like 3 boys will fit comfortably back there. I think your two older boys may be taller than Zack, but you ought to go to a Honda dealer and take them with you to try it out. I was really surprised! 





marciemi said:


> They CLOSED all the Krispy Kreme's around here!   Is that nationwide, or just local?  We can still buy them at the gas station and grocery stores, but of course it doesn't compare to the freshly made ones.  And no Dunkin Donuts around here at all - enjoyed them on our trip out east.  Boston uses them as direction givers (turn at the first Dunkin donuts, pass two more and then turn left!) because they're on every corner!


We have never had Krispy Kreme stores here, but they are available in our local WalMart. Our WalMart also has a bakery and they sell their own donuts....kinda strange....





marciemi said:


> Sounds like this is a good place for you to be hanging out!   I'm amazed you weren't flamed more over on the Disney side because it seems like most folks over there don't like hearing things like this and always imply if anything went wrong on a trip, it must have been YOUR fault, not Disney's!



Me too! It's safer over here!




marciemi said:


> Mac, if I can figure out photobucket, anyone can!  Trust me, I'm not the epitome of computer savvy!


Yeah *MAC*, Marcie is right! Photobucket is easy and we want to see your Hawaii pics!





marciemi said:


> Me too, except it's my BABY who will be turning 13 on 5/24 and then I'll have 3 TEEN BOYS in the house.  No more kids - all teens!


Bless your heart! I've got one teen (14) and a tween (10, will be 11 on May 11). The 10 year old is growing up way too fast. He's trying to keep up with the 14 year old and I think he may even want more than the 14 year old. He wants everything the 14 year old gets and then some.....i.e. cell phone, 14 year old doesn't even want one, but the 10 year old tells me that everyone at his school has them, even the nerdy kids! I just don't think he could keep up with one and he has not proven that I can trust him to follow whatever rules I set for him. I'm scared I would have a $300 cell phone bill!  



marciemi said:


> Oh, and on the snow topic - here's where we are after 3 days of 50-60 degree temps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all gone.  Spent awhile yesterday raking "snow mold" off the lawn.  Nope, never heard that term before.  Means all the matted down dead grass on top of the grass killed by the snow.  But it was a BEAUTIFUL day - mid 60's yesterday.  Got the porch swing out, went on a walk and did some biking.


Do you normally get snow in April? My mom said it actually snowed here last week for a little while, but it's been way to warm to stick here.



marciemi said:


> Eric had a busy day yesterday.  In the morning he had Wisconsin State History day - kind of a competition with a history theme - like a science fair.  He'd done a website and had to present it, etc.   Went okay, but kind of boring.  We'll skip that one next year.
> 
> Then in the afternoon he had his audition for the State Honors Band.  He did this last year if you remember on the tuba and he was really excited to try to get in it again - this time on percussion.  Well, he was VERY upset to get there and begin his audition only to be told that he had the wrong music.
> 
> Apparently his teacher gave him all the audition materials from LAST year, which he didn't notice since last year he did tuba.  The judges let him audition anyways, but he doesn't know how much this will count against him since he doesn't know if what he was playing was easier, harder, or similar.  He thought he did well, but it's really frustrating now since he won't find out anything until June.
> 
> Even more frustrating was the fact that the girl before him who auditioned, FROM HIS CLASS, with the same teacher, had the correct music.  Yep, I'll be writing a very unhappy email to the teacher (and the principal) tonight!
> 
> Anyways, it's been too nice to spend on the computer.  The guys got a tee time for today (gonna be slushy!).  Eric and Stephen went and played tennis yesterday and while the courts were okay, it involved a portage across a lot of water just to get to them!  Can't imagine the fairways will be much better!  We're heading off now to do some biking first and then I'll pick Stephen up (he's at a sleepover) while the others are biking and go find somewhere to eat lunch outside!
> 
> Catch you all later!


That's terrible that the teacher gave Eric the wrong music! I know he was terribly upset! 

Good to hear you've been having some pretty weather; you deserve it!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Marcie .. who is that?  Did Eric get his hair cut?


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> Marcie .. who is that?  Did Eric get his hair cut?



I think Marcie left, that's Stephen. (the middle child)


----------



## Metro West

t-and-a said:


> Yeah *MAC*, Marcie is right! Photobucket is easy and we want to see your Hawaii pics!


 I have all my online photos at Photobucket. You can do it Mac!


----------



## RVGal

Morning.  Okay, it's afternoon.  Give me a break.

Beautiful day here today.  We'll be getting out in it soon.

Glad to see you guys are melting some Marcie.  I've never heard of snow mold either, but I doubt it would be a problem here.  When we get snow, it doesn't stay on the ground for more than 24 to 48 hours at the most.

Lawrence, where did you see the question?  If it was someone from the UK, that would make sense.  Kids can go everywhere in that part of the world.  I'm not sure what the rules are state by state here.  We can take the boys to Dave & Busters, where there is a bar... we can sit at a table beside the bar... we just can't sit AT the bar.  Depends on the location, I guess.

As for donuts, I love to go to Krispy Kreme.  The new kids pack with a donut and milk is great.  Not only that, you get to watch them make the donuts... so, no fear of Jodie's friends getting spit on my donut.


----------



## loribell

Hi all! Won't be around again today. Inlaws family has left now have to run to my families for a get together. Cousins dh just returned from iraq and we are going to see him. 

Have a terrific day everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Hi all! Won't be around again today. Inlaws family has left now have to run to my families for a get together. Cousins dh just returned from iraq and we are going to see him.
> 
> Have a terrific day everyone!



Hey Lori! 
I hope your cook-out went well last night! Have a good time today!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Krispy Kreme stores all closed over here too!  Even though they do carry them in some other stores, they just aren't the same as when you get them fresh...especially the HOT ones  

For all of those with beautiful weather today, enjoy it!  We've got overcast and rainy weather over here... 

Not many takers on the fruit, huh?  Metro, looks like it's all yours!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> i'm still here bonny. BTW loved the pics from HHN



DO you people NEVER sleep?  Oh, to have your energy....  I'm a night owl myself, but after a long day chasing kids and dogs, 1 AM is about all I can handle anymore.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> (performing in Disney's Beauty and the Beast).



How fun!  I used to perform with community theaters.  Very rinky-dink, but still a lot of fun.  I need to do a show again when my youngest is in school.  I miss it.


----------



## Tinker-tude

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> Here is a healthier breakfast for our health-nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how much fighting goes on over this!
> *Keep the cooties and crabs away from the food, please!*



Thank you for a delicious, nutritious bfast.  Very refreshing!  And easier to clean up after a food fight than frosting.


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> Tinker-Tude...you crack me up!  (Glad to see you are not one 'blinded' by the pixiedust   )
> 
> I tried to make Bubba's soccer game today, but clients ran late, and then so did I!   Got home the same time the boys did.  Then, we decided to go to the elementary school and work on skills.  We were there about 2 hours and did I RUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba would be in goal, DH defense and me coming (w/ the ball) in on goal.  What a workout   We all had a good time together and Bubba got some pointers.  (Hoping to do it again on a nice evening or day again!)



I'm glad I'm not offending everyone.  I know we have a lot of Disney fans here, too.    The thing that sucks is I'm still a big Disney fan.  But the spirit of Disney is a philosophy, not a place.  Sounds like you had a great day playing with the fam!

Gotta run for awhile, I have a two hour church conference online that started ten moinutes ago....


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> Morning.  Okay, it's afternoon.  Give me a break.
> 
> Beautiful day here today.  We'll be getting out in it soon.
> 
> Glad to see you guys are melting some Marcie.  I've never heard of snow mold either, but I doubt it would be a problem here.  When we get snow, it doesn't stay on the ground for more than 24 to 48 hours at the most.
> 
> Lawrence, where did you see the question?  If it was someone from the UK, that would make sense.  Kids can go everywhere in that part of the world.  I'm not sure what the rules are state by state here.  We can take the boys to Dave & Busters, where there is a bar... we can sit at a table beside the bar... we just can't sit AT the bar.  Depends on the location, I guess.
> 
> As for donuts, I love to go to Krispy Kreme.  The new kids pack with a donut and milk is great.  Not only that, you get to watch them make the donuts... so, no fear of Jodie's friends getting spit on my donut.



*The thread here Happy Hour at the parks and someone asks do they allow kids in the bars and I ask why would you want to take a kid to the bar but thing is at first I thought well maybe the person was thinking like nascar grille or m'ville but I don't know  *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *The thread here Happy Hour at the parks and someone asks do they allow kids in the bars and I ask why would you want to take a kid to the bar but thing is at first I thought well maybe the person was thinking like nascar grille or m'ville but I don't know  *


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Tinker-tude said:


> I'm glad I'm not offending everyone.  I know we have a lot of Disney fans here, too.    The thing that sucks is I'm still a big Disney fan.  But the spirit of Disney is a philosophy, not a place.  Sounds like you had a great day playing with the fam!
> 
> Gotta run for awhile, I have a two hour church conference online that started ten moinutes ago....



No offense here. I stopped seeing life through rose colored glasses a long time ago. it's all in 3-D now--right in my face!!!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Lawrence,* My deepest heart felt sympathy. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Mac,* I know what you mean...I don't know how to post a link or a pic or anything for that matter. I don't even have a digital camera. I'm so amazed when y'all post the cute little pics in your posts and wonder where you get them from. I'm still stuck way back in the 20th century somewhere......_help...._


----------



## ky07

blueeyesrnc said:


> *Lawrence,* My deepest heart felt sympathy. I hope you are feeling better.



*Thank you very much*


----------



## Tinker-tude

ky07 said:


> *Is it me cause what kinda question is it to ask can you take a child into a bar in florida and if I am not mistaking thats not allowed in any state *



That's a really weird question....  Maybe they're foreign?


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> My favorite from last year was Psychoscareapy: Home For The Holidays followed closely by Dead Silence: The Curse of Mary Shaw




mine also.

weren't they great!!
we did repeats on those didn't we...



Tinker-tude said:


> DO you people NEVER sleep?  Oh, to have your energy....  I'm a night owl myself, but after a long day chasing kids and dogs, 1 AM is about all I can handle anymore.



that is why we are like motel 6.
we'll even leave the light on for you.

lately, i have been locking the joint up to save the $$ on electricity.

i went to bed at 3 this morning and up at 9.  went to church.
have your backs covered for the week homies...



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm glad I'm not offending everyone.  I know we have a lot of Disney fans here, too.    The thing that sucks is I'm still a big Disney fan.  But the spirit of Disney is a philosophy, not a place.  Sounds like you had a great day playing with the fam!
> 
> Gotta run for awhile, I have a two hour church conference online that started ten moinutes ago....



i wouldn't dream of going to orlando and not doing both parks.

i absolutely love universal the best though.
at disney, i bus around to the different parks and hit the highlights of what i enjoy there.  i have my fun at disney.

we have some on this thread that have not been to the parks before.
i can't see how anyone can be offended by what you said.  some of the regulars here are DVC owners.

when one of us makes a trip to the darkside, we all do talk about it for quite a few pages.



blueeyesrnc said:


> No offense here. I stopped seeing life through rose colored glasses a long time ago. it's all in 3-D now--right in my face!!!




you fit in fine here...........rose colored glasses are kewl.
bifocals are not kewl........but i don't wear them.  just reading glasses for the fine print...



blueeyesrnc said:


> *Mac,* I know what you mean...I don't know how to post a link or a pic or anything for that matter. I don't even have a digital camera. I'm so amazed when y'all post the cute little pics in your posts and wonder where you get them from. I'm still stuck way back in the 20th century somewhere......_help...._



i'll drive down to texas and we can muddle through it together.
change is hard for me.


----------



## macraven

being blonde and all with that red in my hair now, makes me forget things.

i'll highlight here:

marcie, when you go to six flags by me, you can go to krispy kreme up the street.  they have not closed the KK places in northern illinois or southern illinois.

i loved them when they first came out.
now i don't live there anymore.

overload on doughnuts.  so much, i am looking like Homer.



nice day today as long as i don't step on the brown grass.  i would sink it is so wet.


lawrence, whatever you decide to do on the funeral will be difficult.
i know you are torn about this.  hang in there.  the homies are praying with you.

fruit for breakfast, ok, tanks i guess......i prefer chocolate but as i always say, if i don't have to prepare, cook it or clean up after it, whatever is put in front of me to eat is the best food i have ever had.  never look a gift horse in the mouth

i even say that when i am in the hospital eating hospital food.

alison, that tag fairy will come some day for you.
you know in your heart you are another fake redhead like the rest of us.
except penny.  she's really a redhead...


a big sunday hello to all my homies out there.
if you are a reader or poster, hope all goes swell for you today.


lori, when you see the cousin in law today, give him a big hug and thank you from me and the other homies here.

no matter how the politics are in it, we all appreciate him serving our country.  i'm glad he is home and safe.
salute.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone ...  



marciemi said:


> Oh, and on the snow topic - here's where we are after 3 days of 50-60 degree temps:


That's about where we were ... before we got the dump on Friday evening/Saturday morning  



marciemi said:


> Spent awhile yesterday raking "snow mold" off the lawn.  Nope, never heard that term before.  Means all the matted down dead grass on top of the grass killed by the snow.


And don't forget all those leaves that "someone" forgot to rake before it snowed  



t-and-a said:


> Yeah *MAC*, Marcie is right! Photobucket is easy and we want to see your Hawaii pics!





Metro West said:


> I have all my online photos at Photobucket. You can do it Mac!








Metro West said:


> My favorite from last year was Psychoscareapy: Home For The Holidays followed closely by Dead Silence: The Curse of Mary Shaw


Mine too ... we even went so far to take a couple of the pictures from Psychoscareapy this year and put them into Christmas cards as a joke to Lee's folks ... they thought we sent them out to everyone   Nothing like opening a Christmas card only to find Santa dead upside down in the fireplace


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Sounds like this is a good place for you to be hanging out!   I'm amazed you weren't flamed more over on the Disney side because it seems like most folks over there don't like hearing things like this and always imply if anything went wrong on a trip, it must have been YOUR fault, not Disney's!



While we didn't get outright flamed, there were plenty of insinuations that we (all posters complaining about that week) did everything wrong.  But there were quite a few of us with all the same complaints.  Food that made us sick for days, bad service at the Grand Floridian, bad maintainance all over the parks, monorail taking an hour to make the circle for three days straight, rude frustrated employees with no authority to solve a problem of any kind (and we had several EVERY DAY), and the list goes on.  It was a complete turn-around from all of our previous Disney vacations.  There was no contact info for management anywhere to be found.  I swear they had to have hidden it in anticipation of the complaints.  It was mind boggling that we had saved up and spent over $6,000 for constant stress and aggravation.  And still, we were the ones who had done everything wrong, and maybe we had, "...just planned too much and anticipated too much."


----------



## Tinker-tude

loribell said:


> Hi all! Won't be around again today. Inlaws family has left now have to run to my families for a get together. Cousins dh just returned from iraq and we are going to see him.
> 
> Have a terrific day everyone!



CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING YOUR COUSIN'S HUBBY HOME SAFE AND SOUND!!!!!!!!!  Tell him thank you from my family.  My husband is ex-Navy and served on a nuclear sub during Desert Storm. Hope you have a great time with your family.  And I'm glad you survived your giant cookout.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> being blonde and all with that red in my hair now, makes me forget things.
> 
> i'll highlight here:
> 
> marcie, when you go to six flags by me, you can go to krispy kreme up the street.  they have not closed the KK places in northern illinois or southern illinois.
> 
> i loved them when they first came out.
> now i don't live there anymore.
> 
> overload on doughnuts.  so much, i am looking like Homer.
> 
> 
> 
> nice day today as long as i don't step on the brown grass.  i would sink it is so wet.
> 
> 
> lawrence, whatever you decide to do on the funeral will be difficult.
> i know you are torn about this.  hang in there.  the homies are praying with you.
> 
> fruit for breakfast, ok, tanks i guess......i prefer chocolate but as i always say, if i don't have to prepare, cook it or clean up after it, whatever is put in front of me to eat is the best food i have ever had.  never look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> i even say that when i am in the hospital eating hospital food.
> 
> alison, that tag fairy will come some day for you.
> you know in your heart you are another fake redhead like the rest of us.
> except penny.  she's really a redhead...
> 
> 
> a big sunday hello to all my homies out there.
> if you are a reader or poster, hope all goes swell for you today.
> 
> 
> lori, when you see the cousin in law today, give him a big hug and thank you from me and the other homies here.
> 
> no matter how the politics are in it, we all appreciate him serving our country.  i'm glad he is home and safe.
> salute.......



*Thanks Mac and its tough but after talking to a few family members I thought it best to stay away due to my uncle and his sons cause they are the type that want to fight and I think a funeral is no place to do that so I just told them I am very sorry she passed away and they will be in my prayers and with all the stuff I am going thru with being sick that I am not nicest person when they want to start with me and I am really not a bad guy just the type that wants to treat people the way I want to be treated but anywho hope you and the rest of the homies are doing well.*


----------



## scotlass

Hello.....Quick Question to my new mates :Any one know when Spring mite just show up,snow this morning followed by icy wind and rain.

God i Miss Florida !!!!







Oh yeh, team lost yesterday and pretty much thew in the towel for the title, then to make matters worst our rivals drew today.Two points could have been pulled back if the players just cared as much as me......!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

scotlass said:


> Hello.....Quick Question to my new mates :Any one know when Spring mite just show up,snow this morning followed by icy wind and rain.
> 
> God i Miss Florida !!!!



Been wondering the same thing myself ... almost all our snow was gone then we got another dump late Friday/early Saturday ... sheesh!!!


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> While we didn't get outright flamed, there were plenty of insinuations that we (all posters complaining about that week) did everything wrong.  But there were quite a few of us with all the same complaints.  Food that made us sick for days, bad service at the Grand Floridian, bad maintainance all over the parks, monorail taking an hour to make the circle for three days straight, rude frustrated employees with no authority to solve a problem of any kind (and we had several EVERY DAY), and the list goes on.  It was a complete turn-around from all of our previous Disney vacations.  There was no contact info for management anywhere to be found.  I swear they had to have hidden it in anticipation of the complaints.  It was mind boggling that we had saved up and spent over $6,000 for constant stress and aggravation.  And still, we were the ones who had done everything wrong, and maybe we had, "...just planned too much and anticipated too much."



I know what you mean.  When I used to hang out on Cruise Critic a lot (kind of like DIS but for cruises), whenever someone would complain about something (poor food, poor service, etc.), people would always jump all over them because they should consider themselves lucky to be able to go on cruises and there were a lot of people in the world who would never have that opportunity.   Just seemed like, um - okay, I spent $4000 on a cruise, but I shouldn't expect anything out of it because other people will never be able to?  Just never got that concept, but it seemed to come up on every complaint!



ky07 said:


> *The thread here Happy Hour at the parks and someone asks do they allow kids in the bars and I ask why would you want to take a kid to the bar but thing is at first I thought well maybe the person was thinking like nascar grille or m'ville but I don't know  *



That's what I would be thinking too.  Although in the Disney area I saw a lot of kids actually at bars.  I think the rule there is the same as someone else mentioned - okay in the bar but not at, but it didn't seem to be enforced around there.



t-and-a said:


> Hi *Marcie*!
> We took the kids Tuesday evening to look at an Accord and it has about as much room in the back seat as the Chevy Trailblazer that I was driving. The back seat leg room is only about an inch less than the front seat on the Accord. You ought to go look at one! The kids and I sat in the back seat to test it out, since normally we take our nephew with us who is 15(and my behind is wider than his!). DS14 (Zack) is about 5'9" and he fit comfortably in there. DH is 5'11" and he sat back there comfortably. So it looks like 3 boys will fit comfortably back there. I think your two older boys may be taller than Zack, but you ought to go to a Honda dealer and take them with you to try it out. I was really surprised!
> 
> 14 year old doesn't even want one, but the 10 year old tells me that everyone at his school has them, even the nerdy kids! I just don't think he could keep up with one and he has not proven that I can trust him to follow whatever rules I set for him. I'm scared I would have a $300 cell phone bill!
> 
> Do you normally get snow in April? My mom said it actually snowed here last week for a little while, but it's been way to warm to stick here.



Unfortunately at this point we're looking for something to pull a camper with.  And take ski trips with.  The minivan is getting very old and very "iffy".  I just wouldn't feel comfortable taking a long trip with it.  But it should make it the 2 miles to school each day for Matt.  So we want to get a new one for us.  Looked at SUV's, but I don't like the size (driving-wise) or the lack of storage in the back or the gas mileage, so we decided to stick with minivans.  Hence the Odyssey.  DH has been pricing them all week.  We're hoping to get one by this summer, but need to get something by the fall because Matt will be driving to the college for a class 3 days a week then.

EVERYONE has cell phones here.  You can set it up so they share your minutes.  We really never had a problem with the phoning, just the texting.  We just set Eric up with it a couple weeks ago since his friends are finally at that point.  Matt has unlimited for $15 a month, Eric gets 350 for $5 a month.  That was the only time we got hit with a huge phone bill.  First month we set up Matt with 1000 for $10 and he made closer to 4000 texts.   

I don't think April snow is normal - at least not large amounts that stick, but I wouldn't rule anything out after this winter!  



t-and-a said:


> I think Marcie left, that's Stephen. (the middle child)



That's Stephen, who's sitting here with me reading.  He says thank you that at least one person knows him!  And he wants me to use this smiley:   

Out to enjoy some more of the good weather.  Supposed to be 40 and rain tomorrow, currently 60 and sunny.  Gotta take advantage while I can.  Although I start jury duty tomorrow, so I guess I won't complain about the crummy weather.  Rather sit inside if it's crummy than nice!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> that is why we are like motel 6.
> we'll even leave the light on for you.
> 
> lately, i have been locking the joint up to save the $$ on electricity.
> 
> i went to bed at 3 this morning and up at 9.  went to church.
> have your backs covered for the week homies...
> 
> i wouldn't dream of going to orlando and not doing both parks.
> 
> i absolutely love universal the best though.
> at disney, i bus around to the different parks and hit the highlights of what i enjoy there.  i have my fun at disney.
> 
> we have some on this thread that have not been to the parks before.
> i can't see how anyone can be offended by what you said.  some of the regulars here are DVC owners.
> 
> when one of us makes a trip to the darkside, we all do talk about it for quite a few pages.



I've actually been toying with the idea of spending a day at Animal Kingdom on our next trip.  My two-year-old is absolutely obsessed with Mickey Mouse, and we haven't been to AK since he was born.  But then I don't want to support the beast that has taken over Disney.  I'm not bitter!  I'm not!  I'm not!   

I think one of the biggest things effecting my opinion about it is the fact that I've seen lives and reputations trashed by other companies who have the management style now being practiced by Disney's management.  It will be their downfall if they don't get back on track.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Hey Peeps , I hope everyone's having a great weekend.     It's stormy & nasty here.    It's 71 deg., but that's cool for us, especially when you add the rain.

I'm going to attempt to ketchup.    See you guys in about a week.  *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*To all the new people...... *




bubba's mom said:


> Okay...well...maybe Annie IS worse than *my Bubba....he's an  *ya know



*So is Kenny.     Sometimes, we have a heck of a time keeping his halo over those pesky horns though.*  





loribell said:


> As long as we are not getting up to an alarm we all stay up late. Ally is NOT a morning person. She stayed home today and did not even stir until 10:30!



*I think we could travel with you guys well.*  *   No road trips!* 





tlinus said:


> I would rather use a handful of poison ivy than THAT thing!!!!!!



*Ouch!!! * 





bubba's mom said:


> I think I need help...



*I think you need a clone.* 





tlinus said:


> Um, we really aren't true Redheads - We go by that nickname because this is the side of the DIS we lovingly refer to as the Darkside.....therefore we call ourselves the ReadHeaded Step Children of the DIS :



*If you guys haven't figured it out yet, we do have a lot of blonds.*  




macraven said:


> homies, disneybride03 needs a name.



*So, what is it?*  





keishashadow said:


> i'm a bit compulsive on the planning (no, really I am ); won't make up my mind until i have to or DH makes me even then i still may do the old switcheroo...cannot help myself, it's a sickness.



*I have a habit of making changes down to the last minute too.    Planning is 1/2 the fun.* 




bubba's mom said:


> Actually, we prefer the term "hair_stylist_"



*I always thought you were "Cosmetologists"?  *


----------



## RVGal

Brad made me a drink while we were watching the race.  I think mebbe I was crabby and he wanted to shut me up.  Anywhoo... already tipped back 2 rum & cokes... make your plans accordingly...


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I always thought you were "Cosmetologists"?  *



Barb is part of the Russian space program?  Cool.


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mine too ... we even went so far to take a couple of the pictures from Psychoscareapy this year and put them into Christmas cards as a joke to Lee's folks ... they thought we sent them out to everyone   Nothing like opening a Christmas card only to find Santa dead upside down in the fireplace


Yeah...those two were great! There was just something about the carnage amidst the lights and presents that just made me really enjoy it.



macraven said:


> mine also.
> 
> weren't they great!!
> we did repeats on those didn't we...


We sure did. I think we did HFTH twice that night.



scotlass said:


> God i Miss Florida !!!!


It's been raining here all day today. I feel like getting out my life preserver and floating into work in the morning.


----------



## scotlass

Yeh but Florida rain is different.........


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

scotlass said:


> Yeh but Florida rain is different.........



It sure is!!!


----------



## damo

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Been wondering the same thing myself ... almost all our snow was gone then we got another dump late Friday/early Saturday ... sheesh!!!



Ours is finally almost gone.  Beautiful day today.  We obviously don't live in the same town!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Penny, nice pic.    Red suits you. * 





keishashadow said:


> off to rub elbows with the toney peeps...yesterday, the caddy class was told the # rule after no cell phones on the course is no autographs.  He came home with a manual to study, they take this job seriously



*Did he tell them he gets tired of signing all those autographs anyway? * 





macraven said:


> i will post a pic of my mom but not until she dies.
> she has a computer and would kill me if i posted her pic.
> she thinks she looks old.
> she is old
> 
> 
> she's a redhead alrighty and full of freckles.
> 
> one of the worse beatings of my life with a wire coat hanger was when i played connect the dots on her face with a marker when she fell asleep one afternoon.  i was a kid then, i was bored.
> 
> 
> she had to many freckles, all the lines started to run together.
> 
> i should have played connect the dots on her arm instead.
> 
> live and let learn i tell ya'



*That's hilarious! * 




Sharon G said:


> Hi Guys!!!!
> 
> MIL is still with us here on earth. Although she thinks she is living in the 60's from what we can tell.
> 
> Just 30 more days until I'm in Fort Lauderdale for vacation! I can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to try and catch up, but I think I'm going to just have to skim over the pages, there are way too many.
> 
> What's with the red headed stuff?



*How's your MIL doing?   Maybe the 60s were a better time for her.    If so, it's good that she's remembering the happy times. *





damo said:


> It is so weird.  Everytime someone posts their picture, I think, "Wow, that really looks like .... so and so".  I swear, I have relatives that are lookalikes for most of you!



*So, who do I look like?*  





macraven said:


> Arent we all going to meet at Katies wedding next summer?
> 
> you know she will break down and ask us.
> if not, you have heard of wedding crashers haven't you?
> 
> i don't need to go to any reception, just the i do part is fine with me.



*I'm going to crash the dessert reception.   I'll sub in for you, between the I do's & the goodies.    That way we'll only count as 1 person.*  





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> People from the southern US tell us we have an accent too
> 
> I don't hear an accent when I talk



*I think everyone has some type of accent.   Some people just refuse to accept it.*  *    Personally, I think accents are one of the most charming things about people.    They're one of the things that make us unique. *





DisneyBride'03 said:


> Its there, you just cant see it...its actually at a tattoo on her neck!
> 
> (love my mommy )



*Do you really think sucking up will help you to avoid the "wrath of mom"?*  





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Well ... my turn to say g'nite



*I love your goodnight smiley. *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

damo said:


> Ours is finally almost gone.  Beautiful day today.  We obviously don't live in the same town!!!



We're just outside Edmonton ... where you located??


----------



## RAPstar

Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!




Now if i ever do a pondering i hope my pondering is as fruitful as yours...sounds great.


----------



## RAPstar

scotlass said:


> Now if i ever do a pondering i hope my pondering is as fruitful as yours...sounds great.



i ponder all the time. it distracts me from the world. lol


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hello.....Quick Question to my new mates :Any one know when Spring mite just show up,snow this morning followed by icy wind and rain.
> 
> God i Miss Florida !!!!
> 
> Oh yeh, team lost yesterday and pretty much thew in the towel for the title, then to make matters worst our rivals drew today.Two points could have been pulled back if the players just cared as much as me......!!!



Come to Mississippi for a while!  It's spring here.  And bring some cool Scottish things with you.  

What clan(s) are you from?  Husband and I both have Gordon ancestors, and I don't know which others.  I used to compete in Scottish dancing when I was young and spry.  Had to quit when the teacher stopped commuting to my hometown


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Metro West said:


> I posted this over on the Sea World board but wanted to post it here as well:
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-seaworld0308apr03,0,978778.story



*Thanks for the link.    I didn't know BG added some new stuff this year.    Shows how much I watch local TV.*  





macraven said:


> use duct tape.  works wonders, i use it for everything.



*Add some super glue, so it'll never come off, & he'll be good to go.*  





macraven said:


> i'm glad your people contacted my people and you came back home here!
> congrats on the tags.
> you do wear them well.....



*Remember, I just got people.   I'm sharing Lori's.* 





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> very much ... this is him about 2 seconds after that first pic



*He looks mad at mom for waking him up.   I bet he's thinking, "Not another picture.   Why won't she leave me alone?" * 





RAPstar said:


> don't worry, I'll make sure whoever's with me (if anyone) gets pics!!



*We'll need video, so we can hear you.* 




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> The more homies the better - especially since we're there for the houses/scares and not the rides ...
> 
> ... we'll even letcha sing at our vow renewal ceremony





RAPstar said:


> oooh, and I'll sing that song from "The Rose" and do my best Bette Midler impression............so you might want to rethink that.



*Or.... they could have me sing.    I guarantee there won't be anything that scary at HHN.*  





RAPstar said:


> I kinda know how you feel. Tho next year I think I'm gonna do DisneyLand/Universal Hollywood since I've never been to California!



*When you go to California, you must make a side trip to San Francisco.     We weren't that impressed with San Diego.   I'm glad I've been there, but I won't be making special plans to go back.    (No offense to anyone who loves SD.)   SF, OTOH, is great!     We definitely plan to return & stay longer next time.*


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> I know what you mean.  When I used to hang out on Cruise Critic a lot (kind of like DIS but for cruises), whenever someone would complain about something (poor food, poor service, etc.), people would always jump all over them because they should consider themselves lucky to be able to go on cruises and there were a lot of people in the world who would never have that opportunity.   Just seemed like, um - okay, I spent $4000 on a cruise, but I shouldn't expect anything out of it because other people will never be able to?  Just never got that concept, but it seemed to come up on every complaint!




       

Yes, I'm sure you were very grateful for the means and opportunity to go on a cruise.  But they are morally superior because they meekly allow themselves to be taken advantage of and not get what they paid for.  If I had enough money to go on a two week cruise every month, I might be able to shrug it off.  Then again, I might just find another cruise line to go with.  But even if I'm just going to a movie and it keeps getting interrupted by fuzz, I'm not going to be super grateful that I was in THAT theater because children in Africa never will be.  Stoicism is for suckers.


----------



## scotlass

Tinker-tude said:


> Come to Mississippi for a while!  It's spring here.  And bring some cool Scottish things with you.
> 
> What clan(s) are you from?  Husband and I both have Gordon ancestors, and I don't know which others.  I used to compete in Scottish dancing when I was young and spry.  Had to quit when the teacher stopped commuting to my hometown



Sounds cool......will you make me some mud pie !!?

I cannae bring ma Kilt cos it in the ceaners... 
Im Thomson on my mums side and McLean on my dads.

I did Scottish dancing when i was wee but my wee fella(7) does Street/Breakdancing...how things change.


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *When you go to California, you must make a side trip to San Francisco.     We weren't that impressed with San Diego.   I'm glad I've been there, but I won't be making special plans to go back.    (No offense to anyone who loves SD.)   SF, OTOH, is great!     We definitely plan to return & stay longer next time.*


*

OTOH? *


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Sounds cool......will you make me some mud pie !!?



I'm sure I can find a good recipe somewhere!  I'm not originally from here, but I know a restaurant owner who specializes in desserts.



> I cannae bring ma Kilt cos it in the ceaners...
> Im Thomson on my mums side and McLean on my dads.



Oh good grief, how long does it take to get a kilt cleaned in Scotland?  I don't know if my kilt fits anymore.  It was getting a little snug five pounds ago....  It's a Graham of Montrose tartan.  That was what our pipe band chose, so I still haven't gotten a Gordon kilt.  I'm prety sure I've got McClean in the geneology, but I don't know about Thomson.



> I did Scottish dancing when i was wee but my wee fella(7) does Street/Breakdancing...how things change.



I'd love to see your kid dance!  My 7-year-old is too busy killing imaginary things with his toy light sabers to do any dancing.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

RAPstar said:


> OTOH?



I'm not 100% sire, but OTOH = on the other hand


----------



## scotlass

DS dances and sings all the time.He also does a Drama class.He thinks hes gonnae be the next Justin Timberlake....!!!  

To be fair he is  good.
Hes in a show next month,I might stick up some photos.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You will love staying onsite!  Very happy for you!

Macadamia


----------



## wwessing

YOU GUUUUYYYYYZZZZZ. . . that Cheeseburger in Paradise thread is KILLING ME!!!  I had Malt O Meal for supper!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> DS dances and sings all the time.He also does a Drama class.He thinks hes gonnae be the next Justin Timberland....!!!
> 
> To be fair he is  good.
> Hes in a show next month,I might stick up some photos.



Yes, we love pictures!   And who knows - maybe he WILL be the next Justin Timberlake.  There aren't an awful lot of kids his age who already love performing that much.  He's off to a good start!


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Thanks for the link.    I didn't know BG added some new stuff this year.  Shows how much I watch local TV.*


Yeah...I'm curious to see what the concept art looks like...I wish they'd release that. A flying coaster would be off the hook!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I'm curious to see what the concept art looks like...I wish they'd release that. A flying coaster would be off the hook!



*Come on now guys lets not talk about flying coasters cause I am still trying to get up the nerve to ride DD this year   *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Come on now guys lets not talk about flying coasters cause I am still trying to get up the nerve to ride DD this year   *


You'll be fine on DD...with all of us riding together...it's gonna be a blast! After the first time, we won't be able to keep you away from it.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> You'll be fine on DD...with all of us riding together...it's gonna be a blast! After the first time, we won't be able to keep you away from it.



*You might be right Todd *


----------



## Metro West

This is "Air"...a classic B & M flying coaster at Alton Towers in the UK. I would LOVE one of these to be built here!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> This is "Air"...a classic B & M flying coaster at Alton Towers in the UK. I would LOVE one of these to be built here!



as close to flying humans can get.............for now at least!!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> This is "Air"...a classic B & M flying coaster at Alton Towers in the UK. I would LOVE one of these to be built here!




*Todd DW says no to DD but she would ride this   *


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> This is "Air"...a classic B & M flying coaster at Alton Towers in the UK. I would LOVE one of these to be built here!



Im going there in the summer.....I'll ride it and report back !!!!


----------



## damo

I have yet to ride a flying coaster that is actually enjoyable.  Even the brand new Tatsu at Magic Mountain is not fun.  Your neck gets sore and you really don't feel like you are flying at all.  Basically you can only look right down so you don't really see anything.  Even my coaster crazy son is not fond of them and we've ridden quite a few.


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> I have yet to ride a flying coaster that is actually enjoyable.  Even the brand new Tatsu at Magic Mountain is not fun.



Wow - we LOVE X-flight at what used to be 6 Flags Ohio and whatever the one at Six Flags near Chicago (Superman?) is called.  Similar rides I think to the pic above.  Those may possibly be my favorite rollercoasters anywhere.  Only contender would be the Timberline Twister at Mall of America.  I could ride that one all day.  What don't you like about them?


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Wow - we LOVE X-flight at what used to be 6 Flags Ohio and whatever the one at Six Flags near Chicago (Superman?) is called.  Similar rides I think to the pic above.  Those may possibly be my favorite rollercoasters anywhere.  Only contender would be the Timberline Twister at Mall of America.  I could ride that one all day.  What don't you like about them?



I don't like the sore neck and the fact that you can't see anything ahead.  My favourite coasters are hyper coasters.  I love the dropping sensation.  There just aren't any of those in Florida.

We rode x-flight (vekoma) at what used to be Geauga Lake (sp?) and Superman Ultimate Flight (B&M) at Great Adventure.  They've got a stupid little one (Zamperla) at Canada's Wonderland that is just a pain machine.  I had high hopes for Tatsu (B&M) at Magic Mountain but it was disappointing as well.


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> Wow - we LOVE X-flight at what used to be 6 Flags Ohio and whatever the one at Six Flags near Chicago (Superman?) is called.  Similar rides I think to the pic above.  Those may possibly be my favorite rollercoasters anywhere.  Only contender would be the Timberline Twister at Mall of America.  I could ride that one all day.  What don't you like about them?


I haven't been on one yet. I would love to ride one. I would imagine they are very smooth...like other B & M coasters.



scotlass said:


> Im going there in the summer.....I'll ride it and report back !!!!


Please do!



ky07 said:


> *Todd DW says no to DD but she would ride this   *


LOL...we'll see.


----------



## marciemi

Okay - time for some pictures to bore all of you with!  So it's not too bad, I'll try to stick with a few at a time, but there are lots of them!  I guess we'll start with the skiing stuff first, although it seems hard to image skiing a week ago with temps here where they are now!  

Actually, first we have to start with the airport!  On the day of the "flights that weren't".  Here's me - can you guess what I'm doing?






And here are my guys!  Matt had the Game Cube (and portable screen) in his carryon.  You can imagine the looks at security, and as they found an outlet and sat and played here in the middle of the airport:






Okay, we eventually made it to Killington.  A couple gondola pics of everyone, and then we'll stop for now!






(I love the view behind Stephen on this one!)











(Yeah, I know, I look old!)

More to come!


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> I don't like the sore neck and the fact that you can't see anything ahead.  My favourite coasters are hyper coasters.  I love the dropping sensation.  There just aren't any of those in Florida.
> 
> We rode x-flight (vekoma) at what used to be Geauga Lake (sp?) and Superman Ultimate Flight (B&M) at Great Adventure.  They've got a stupid little one (Zamperla) at Canada's Wonderland that is just a pain machine.  I had high hopes for Tatsu (B&M) at Magic Mountain but it was disappointing as well.



Those were the two I was referring to that I love!  And I think you spelled Geauga right.  It was that, then Six Flags Ohio, then Six Flags Worlds of Adventure, then back to Geauga!  

Come on out to Cedar Point with us Aug 7-8 and you can get your hyper coaster fix on Millennium Force and Top Thrill!


----------



## RAPstar

You don't look old at all. Nice pics. Reminds me of the one time I went skiing.


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Those were the two I was referring to that I love!  And I think you spelled Geauga right.  It was that, then Six Flags Ohio, then Six Flags Worlds of Adventure, then back to Geauga!
> 
> Come on out to Cedar Point with us Aug 7-8 and you can get your hyper coaster fix on Millennium Force and Top Thrill!



I've done Millennium Force but not Top Thrill.  We are looking to go again in May sometime before the kids have to start work and before the crowds show up!!!


I love all the smiling faces in your pictures.  You look like one big happy bunch!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm going make a chocolate milkshake, watch a little of the women's final 4 and then head to bed.

Have a good night!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...I'm going make a chocolate milkshake, watch a little of the women's final 4 and then head to bed.
> 
> Have a good night!



*Good night Todd *


----------



## coastermom

Ok Over 10 pages to ketchup on and I was only gone one DAY !!

I am just here to pop in and say HI  We had an amazing day at Six Flags yesterday and I will post a full report in the morning .

That is after I pay a visit to the doctor. I feel like   CRUD i have  a 
huge ear ache I am sure it is infected and I have HUGE Pain in it. It was clogged with water and I am just thinking that it has now caused an infection . OH JOY >  

going to sleep see eveyone later .


----------



## marciemi

Damo - I like the Force a lot more than Top Thrill.  Top Thrill is more of one of those "you have to do it once" things, but it's not worth a long wait more than that because it's just over so quick.  Force is a good ride, all the way through.  

Coastermom (is your name Mary?  Now I'm getting confused!).  Glad you had a good time - sorry you feel bad.  Let us know what the doc says!  Were you okay at the park yesterday or feeling bad there?  I don't think riding coasters with an ear ache would be the best thing!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Damo - I like the Force a lot more than Top Thrill.  Top Thrill is more of one of those "you have to do it once" things, but it's not worth a long wait more than that because it's just over so quick.  Force is a good ride, all the way through.
> 
> Coastermom (is your name Mary?  Now I'm getting confused!).  Glad you had a good time - sorry you feel bad.  Let us know what the doc says!  Were you okay at the park yesterday or feeling bad there?  I don't think riding coasters with an ear ache would be the best thing!



I want to ride Maverick.  Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> I want to ride Maverick.  Have you ridden it yet?


  Nope - we haven't been to CP since we moved in June 2006.  We're looking forward to it this summer!  If you do go in May, let me know what you think about it!


----------



## loribell

t-and-a said:


> Hey Lori!
> I hope your cook-out went well last night! Have a good time today!



It went great! We had a good day. Just got home about an hour ago. 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Krispy Kreme stores all closed over here too!  Even though they do carry them in some other stores, they just aren't the same as when you get them fresh...especially the HOT ones
> 
> For all of those with beautiful weather today, enjoy it!  We've got overcast and rainy weather over here...
> 
> Not many takers on the fruit, huh?  Metro, looks like it's all yours!!


 
Sorry I ran out so fast  I forgot to thank you for the breakfast. It was very yummy! 



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm glad I'm not offending everyone.  I know we have a lot of Disney fans here, too.    The thing that sucks is I'm still a big Disney fan.  But the spirit of Disney is a philosophy, not a place.  Sounds like you had a great day playing with the fam!
> 
> Gotta run for awhile, I have a two hour church conference online that started ten moinutes ago....



Not offending me at all. I have had my bad days & Disney & at Universal. Just sorry you had such a bad experience. 



macraven said:


> lori, when you see the cousin in law today, give him a big hug and thank you from me and the other homies here.
> 
> no matter how the politics are in it, we all appreciate him serving our country.  i'm glad he is home and safe.
> salute.......



Thanks so much. 



Tinker-tude said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING YOUR COUSIN'S HUBBY HOME SAFE AND SOUND!!!!!!!!!  Tell him thank you from my family.  My husband is ex-Navy and served on a nuclear sub during Desert Storm. Hope you have a great time with your family.  And I'm glad you survived your giant cookout.



And thank you to you too. 



scotlass said:


> Hello.....Quick Question to my new mates :Any one know when Spring mite just show up,snow this morning followed by icy wind and rain.
> 
> God i Miss Florida !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, team lost yesterday and pretty much thew in the towel for the title, then to make matters worst our rivals drew today.Two points could have been pulled back if the players just cared as much as me......!!!



Well it is Spring here but I have no idea when it will be there. Hopefully soon! 

Sorry your team blew it yesterday. 



marciemi said:


> That's Stephen, who's sitting here with me reading.  He says thank you that at least one person knows him!  And he wants me to use this smiley:
> 
> Out to enjoy some more of the good weather.  Supposed to be 40 and rain tomorrow, currently 60 and sunny.  Gotta take advantage while I can.  Although I start jury duty tomorrow, so I guess I won't complain about the crummy weather.  Rather sit inside if it's crummy than nice!



I knew too! He is my favorite! Don't tell the other boys! 

Loved the pics. 



Tinker-tude said:


> I've actually been toying with the idea of spending a day at Animal Kingdom on our next trip.  My two-year-old is absolutely obsessed with Mickey Mouse, and we haven't been to AK since he was born.  But then I don't want to support the beast that has taken over Disney.  I'm not bitter!  I'm not!  I'm not!
> 
> I think one of the biggest things effecting my opinion about it is the fact that I've seen lives and reputations trashed by other companies who have the management style now being practiced by Disney's management.  It will be their downfall if they don't get back on track.



I say try it. Just remember AK is the hottest park there. I swear it seems a good 10 degrees hotter there than any other park. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I think we could travel with you guys well.*  *   No road trips!*



Our only road trips are to Orlando! 




scotlass said:


> Yeh but Florida rain is different.........



As long as it is happening when I am not there. 



RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!



That is great Andy! 



Tinker-tude said:


> Come to Mississippi for a while!  It's spring here.  And bring some cool Scottish things with you.
> 
> What clan(s) are you from?  Husband and I both have Gordon ancestors, and I don't know which others.  I used to compete in Scottish dancing when I was young and spry.  Had to quit when the teacher stopped commuting to my hometown



I hate to admit it but dh is part of the Campbell Clan. I hear they were ruthless. My mothers family is Scotish too but I have no idea what clan they were. Probably an enemy of the campbell's!



scotlass said:


> DS dances and sings all the time.He also does a Drama class.He thinks hes gonnae be the next Justin Timberlake....!!!
> 
> To be fair he is  good.
> Hes in a show next month,I might stick up some photos.



Yes please! 



ky07 said:


> *Come on now guys lets not talk about flying coasters cause I am still trying to get up the nerve to ride DD this year   *



I told you it is not any worse than the Hulk. You can do it! It will be fun to do with all of us together!!! We also need to ride Popeye together. So we are going to IOA on the 10th? 



coastermom said:


> Ok Over 10 pages to ketchup on and I was only gone one DAY !!
> 
> I am just here to pop in and say HI  We had an amazing day at Six Flags yesterday and I will post a full report in the morning .
> 
> That is after I pay a visit to the doctor. I feel like   CRUD i have  a
> huge ear ache I am sure it is infected and I have HUGE Pain in it. It was clogged with water and I am just thinking that it has now caused an infection . OH JOY >
> 
> going to sleep see eveyone later .



Glad you had a great day @ 6 Flags. Sorry you are feeling crappy now.


----------



## loribell

Andy - the pics from Beauty & the Beast are too small for me. Do you have any bigger ones? 

Barb - I do not cook, clean or eat fish. The guys have to handle that themselves!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Andy - the pics from Beauty & the Beast are too small for me. Do you have any bigger ones?



No, unfortunately. They were taken by one of the employees of the theatre. So I had to save them from their website. Don't see why they couldn't have made a copy for everyone in the show (even if they charged us a small fee).


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> It went great! We had a good day. Just got home about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I ran out so fast  I forgot to thank you for the breakfast. It was very yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Not offending me at all. I have had my bad days & Disney & at Universal. Just sorry you had such a bad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is Spring here but I have no idea when it will be there. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Sorry your team blew it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew too! He is my favorite! Don't tell the other boys!
> 
> Loved the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I say try it. Just remember AK is the hottest park there. I swear it seems a good 10 degrees hotter there than any other park.
> 
> 
> 
> Our only road trips are to Orlando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is happening when I am not there.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but dh is part of the Campbell Clan. I hear they were ruthless. My mothers family is Scotish too but I have no idea what clan they were. Probably an enemy of the campbell's!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you it is not any worse than the Hulk. You can do it! It will be fun to do with all of us together!!! We also need to ride Popeye together. So we are going to IOA on the 10th?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great day @ 6 Flags. Sorry you are feeling crappy now.


*Thats fine with me cause I love both parks just have to ask Barb and the rest if its ok with them *


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!



evenin!


----------



## macraven

ok, for a trial run, i am posting pics of our cats baby and kyla.


they are wearing their new hats.

we decorate the cats for lots of occassions.

this is the link to the site that my son has.


the first page are the cats.


if this works, then i think i can do a link for the hula dance girl pictures.


let me know if it works.

http://flickr.com/photos/davidetc

using flickr for it
still working on photobucket


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> ok, for a trial run, i am posting pics of our cats baby and kyla.
> 
> 
> they are wearing their new hats.
> 
> we decorate the cats for lots of occassions.
> 
> this is the link to the site that my son has.
> 
> 
> the first page are the cats.
> 
> 
> if this works, then i think i can do a link for the hula dance girl pictures.
> 
> 
> let me know if it works.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/davidetc
> 
> using flickr for it
> still working on photobucket


OMG!! what a cute kitty!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

they are more cat pictures on the other 5 pages.

that is david, my son, with the cats.



and the hamper i have pictures of it before i had to duct tape it.

remember kyla got mad we were out of town in hula land and ate up the hamper.

what you see is how the hamper was repaired, i'll try to show you how much she ate of it.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> they are more cat pictures on the other 5 pages.
> 
> that is david, my son, with the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> and the hamper i have pictures of it before i had to duct tape it.
> 
> remember kyla got mad we were out of town in hula land and ate up the hamper.
> 
> what you see is how the hamper was repaired, i'll try to show you how much she ate of it.



don't hurt me, but you have a very cute son


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... 



macraven said:


> ok, for a trial run, i am posting pics of our cats baby and kyla.
> 
> they are wearing their new hats.
> 
> we decorate the cats for lots of occassions.
> 
> this is the link to the site that my son has.
> 
> the first page are the cats.
> 
> if this works, then i think i can do a link for the hula dance girl pictures.
> 
> let me know if it works.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/davidetc
> 
> using flickr for it
> still working on photobucket



YAY IT WORKS!!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> they are more cat pictures on the other 5 pages.
> 
> that is david, my son, with the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> and the hamper i have pictures of it before i had to duct tape it.
> 
> remember kyla got mad we were out of town in hula land and ate up the hamper.
> 
> what you see is how the hamper was repaired, i'll try to show you how much she ate of it.



*Cute kitty's and looks like we will be moving soon  *


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Before I forget.....    I want to thank everyone for the kind words & prayers for Kenny's gf.    It's still a bad situation, & we're not sure what's going to happen.     Please, continue to remember her in your prayers.    Kids shouldn't have to go through things like this.  


I've enjoyed the pics of the 4-legged babies.     We have a 4-legged baby at our house too.    I'll try to post some pics of her one day.    She doesn't like having her picture taken though.     Getting a good pic of her can be quite the challenge. *




bubba's mom said:


> voting for _who _in _what_?  I can't remember...



*For anything.     I saw your repeated instructions reminding the new people that this thread is all about politics.    Everyone seemed to be skipping over your pleas to discuss all things government.    I thought I'd ask who you were voting for, since you obviously love discussing it.     That's just the kind of friend I am. 






I know, I'm bad.  (I'm bowing my head in shame.)    I hate politics too.    Did I just talk about politics?   (I need a slap hand smilie.) *





roseprincess said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Today is Chrissy's and Matthew's birthdays!!
> They turn 11 today. Yikes!



 *Happy belated birthday Chrissy & Matthew.*  





coastermom said:


> My Friends hubby is doing better he is now in a regular room instead of the ICU where he was. The kids can't visit him while in ICU so they moved him for the weekend . He needs to go back under the knife this Monday for another procedure . We are really keping him in our prayers all weekend .
> 
> We are going to try to get to our local six flags in the morning so I will not be around . I just hope that the weather clears during the day for us.



*I hope your friend makes it through his surgery well.   I know that has to be hard on him & the kids.    I'll say a prayer for him tomorrow.

How was your trip to SF.   Did the weather cooperate? *





			
				Cdn Friends of Pooh;24248579[FONT="Comic Sans MS" said:
			
		

> HHN Pics
> Secrets of the Sideshow Tour



*I can't wait to get caught up, so I can look at your pics.    That may be tomorrow though.*  




RVGal said:


> I think we're going to get "looks" either way.  Either the judgemental, "That child is too old to be in a stroller" ones... or the judgemental, "That child doesn't need a wheelchair" ones.
> 
> Mind you, I couldn't care less.  Really.  If somebody else has nothing better to do on their vacation than pay attention to what my family is doing, that is their problem.  It'll all boil down to what works out the best for us, comfort wise and finacially.  Even if we get the GAC or wheelchair, it wouldn't be the FOTL variety... just the "here's what's up" kind.



*I get looks sometimes too.   I know how hurtful it can feel.    It's so much worse for a child to experience that though.    People can be so cruel.  

When's Joshua's EEG?    I know I read it somewhere, but the pages are starting to run together.     I'm so sorry he's having such a rough time.   My heart goes out to him.     He's lucky to have such a great mom. * 





t-and-a said:


> Hey homies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for so long! I haven't been on since 3/21..... MAC sent me an e-mail to let me know she was worried about me. That was sweet! It makes me feel loved!



*I'm glad to see you're back.    I had images of your house burning down from the tanning bed wiring.     After I was assured you had taken a mini-vacation from the thread before, I cancelled the America's Most Wanted taping.    That could have been embarrassing. * 





scotlass said:


> I think this thread is just toooooo complicated  for me.Im lost...............if any one finds me just send me hame!!!



*Hey, I found you.      How could I not, when I had to go back to page 144.     I'm glad to see you've found our home in a box.*  





RAPstar said:


> Since everyone is sharing pictures, I just wanted to share one of my beautiful nephew. This was his first time seeing snow. I'll get one of my niece eventually (I'm hoping for a digital camera for my b-day).



*He's absolutely adorable.   I'm with Damo.   I want one.* 





the Dark Marauder said:


> I had a Most Awesome day today. I will have a Most Awesome day tomorrow.



*I'm glad you're still liking your job.*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> don't hurt me, but you have a very cute son



I was thinking the same thing actually


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing actually



yes.......but you're a girl!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Okay, I give up on finishing my ketchup tonight.     I'll be back tomorrow.* *Goodnight everyone!   Sleep well. *


----------



## loribell

Mac great pics!


----------



## ky07

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Okay, I give up on finishing my ketchup tonight.     I'll be back tomorrow.* *Goodnight everyone!   Sleep well. *



*Good night *


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> yes.......but you're a girl!



Guys can't think kids are cute???


----------



## RAPstar

damo said:


> Guys can't think kids are cute???



he's not really a kid.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hello.....Quick Question to my new mates :Any one know when Spring mite just show up,snow this morning followed by icy wind and rain.
> 
> God i Miss Florida !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, team lost yesterday and pretty much thew in the towel for the title, then to make matters worst our rivals drew today.Two points could have been pulled back if the players just cared as much as me......!!!




your team will win next time.

we have only 2 seasons where i live.
winter and the 4th of July




tarheelmjfan said:


> *Hey Peeps , I hope everyone's having a great weekend.     It's stormy & nasty here.    It's 71 deg., but that's cool for us, especially when you add the rain.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to ketchup.    See you guys in about a week.  *



a week.......you kill me..... 



RVGal said:


> Brad made me a drink while we were watching the race.  I think mebbe I was crabby and he wanted to shut me up.  Anywhoo... already tipped back 2 rum & cokes... make your plans accordingly...



go for the wallet.
remember last time... 



RVGal said:


> Barb is part of the Russian space program?  Cool.



someone has a buzz   



Metro West said:


> This is "Air"...a classic B & M flying coaster at Alton Towers in the UK. I would LOVE one of these to be built here!




the ride at six flags that marcie referred to is the Superman ride.
it looks like that one at upton.

i go on that ride, very kewl





RAPstar said:


> You don't look old at all. Nice pics. Reminds me of the one time I went skiing.



marcie looks like one or two or three of her kids.
at first i thought it was a couple of the sons as their faces are not very visible.

marcie is cute



coastermom said:


> Ok Over 10 pages to ketchup on and I was only gone one DAY !!
> 
> I am just here to pop in and say HI  We had an amazing day at Six Flags yesterday and I will post a full report in the morning .
> 
> That is after I pay a visit to the doctor. I feel like   CRUD i have  a
> huge ear ache I am sure it is infected and I have HUGE Pain in it. It was clogged with water and I am just thinking that it has now caused an infection . OH JOY >
> 
> going to sleep see eveyone later .



mary, ear aches hurt really bad.
hope yours clears up with the help of modern chemicals.
ask for Vitamin V



RAPstar said:


> don't hurt me, but you have a very cute son




many say that about him.
when he went to the recruiter to enlist, he was questioned ........

he is just metro


tarheelmjfan said:


> *Before I forget.....    I want to thank everyone for the kind words & prayers for Kenny's gf.    It's still a bad situation, & we're not sure what's going to happen.     Please, continue to remember her in your prayers.    Kids shouldn't have to go through things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*







Cdn Friends of Pooh said:



I was thinking the same thing actually  

Click to expand...



tanks, he is a cutie to me



RAPstar said:



			yes.......but you're a girl! 

Click to expand...

     *


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> many say that about him.
> when he went to the recruiter to enlist, he was questioned ........
> 
> he is just metro



i wasn't implying anything. just complimenting......an didn't know how you'd take some strange guy complimenting you're son. just have to be careful, there are some crazies out there.


----------



## macraven

oh snap


----------



## marciemi

Thanks guys for the nice comments - not sure I agree with you, but  thanks anyways.  I'm one of these strange people who normally think I look better in pictures than when I look in the mirror (or, God-forbid, watching me on video!).  But somehow, in the past year or so, I've been seeing some pics of me and just being astounded at how old I look.  How can this happen?   I'm still 25 or so like Katie!  Really!

Anyways, one more batch of pics before I go to bed.  I don't have to go to jury duty tomorrow (my panel wasn't picked)!    One day down, 3 to go!

Some pics of my guys flying through the air!  Eric in the first pic and Matt in the second:











Matt on a chairlift:






A view of all the snow and ice.  They had a big ice storm about a week before we went, but got about a foot of snow afterwards so the skiing was still good.  All the trees were covered with layers of ice though:






All of us with a nice view in the background:






Nite all!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> i wasn't implying anything. just complimenting......an didn't know how you'd take some strange guy complimenting you're son. just have to be careful, there are some crazies out there.





when he was growing up, and when a baby, many people would say to me, he is pretty enough to be a girl.



i would reply, he is pretty enough to be a boy.


----------



## RAPstar

Wow! I really like the view in the last one. Makes me want to plan a winter trip. Too bad I'm too lazy for physical activit! :-D


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Wow! I really like the view in the last one. Makes me want to plan a winter trip. Too bad I'm too lazy for physical activit! :-D



her pics look beautiful.

but for me, i hate snow so i luck out on doing winter trips......unless it is to a warm climate...


----------



## KStarfish82

marciemi said:


>



I would have been the one tumbling down the hill in the background!


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> I would have been the one tumbling down the hill in the background!



  me too!!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> when he was growing up, and when a baby, many people would say to me, he is pretty enough to be a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> i would reply, he is pretty enough to be a boy.



it's ok. i used to get in trouble for playing with my sis barbie's..........which isn't the same thing, but true nonetheless.


----------



## macraven

if diamond head shows up, i'm in business


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *The thread here Happy Hour at the parks and someone asks do they allow kids in the bars and I ask why would you want to take a kid to the bar but thing is at first I thought well maybe the person was thinking like nascar grille or m'ville but I don't know  *



Happy hour in the parks = outside tables

In Citywalk is different I am sure.  we are never outside the parks during HH time,


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> I would have been the one tumbling down the hill in the background!



I am the one still in the lodge by the fireplace!!!!

Great pic marcie!!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'night all!  Work tomorrow...ugh!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Great pics Marcie  



macraven said:


> oh snap


 



macraven said:


> but for me, i hate snow so i luck out on doing winter trips......unless it is to a warm climate...


Same here Mac - why do you think we head down to Florida 2-3 times a year!!!



tlinus said:


> I am the one still in the lodge by the fireplace!!!!


... that would be me too ... sipping on hot chocolate and Baileys


----------



## t-and-a

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> I'm glad to see you're back.    I had images of your house burning down from the tanning bed wiring.     After I was assured you had taken a mini-vacation from the thread before, I cancelled the America's Most Wanted taping.    That could have been embarrassing. *


Hi Tammy! Thanks! I've been looking for the spot where everyone was discussing what had happened to me and I haven't found it yet. While I was gone, EVERYONE became Proud Redheads, and I want to be one too, so Mac told me to put it under my avatar and start clapping that the great one  the Mighty TAG FAIRY would turn it RED for me.


----------



## t-and-a

tlinus said:


> I am the one still in the lodge by the fireplace!!!!
> 
> Great pic marcie!!!



I'm in the lodge with Tracie! And if I got on the slopes, I'd be like Katie and Rob....tumbling....


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> don't hurt me, but you have a very cute son



Isn't it more likely your BF woudl hurt you?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well Redheads ... off to bed for me ... g'nite ...


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Isn't it more likely your BF woudl hurt you?



thats a very long involved story that im sure will be TMI for everyone


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 said:


> *Is it me cause what kinda question is it to ask can you take a child into a bar in florida and if I am not mistaking thats not allowed in any state *





RVGal said:


> Lawrence, where did you see the question?  If it was someone from the UK, that would make sense.  Kids can go everywhere in that part of the world.  I'm not sure what the rules are state by state here.  We can take the boys to Dave & Busters, where there is a bar... we can sit at a table beside the bar... we just can't sit AT the bar.  Depends on the location, I guess.



Actually, it depends on each individual establishment as to whether kids can sit at the bar or not.  Most times, no they can't....but, few and far between will allow it. 



Tinker-tude said:


> I'm glad I'm not offending everyone.  I know we have a lot of Disney fans here, too.    The thing that sucks is I'm still a big Disney fan.  But the spirit of Disney is a philosophy, not a place.  Sounds like you had a great day playing with the fam!



You're not stepping on my toes.... my DH does not prefer WDW to UO, so we don't go.  Do i enjoy WDW? Sure!  But, I don't go over to the Disney side and 'bash' it either....unlike the Disney people do to Universal.  It's okay to be here and talk Disney....some peeps here hold APs to both parks...we all visit both parks... no biggie.  Just sorry to hear you spent so much money and didn't get what you felt you paid for  



blueeyesrnc said:


> *Mac,* I know what you mean...I don't know how to post a link or a pic or anything for that matter. I don't even have a digital camera. I'm so amazed when y'all post the cute little pics in your posts and wonder where you get them from. I'm still stuck way back in the 20th century somewhere......_help...._



you can use bestsmileys dot com and copy/paste the IMG code into your text...or freesmileys dot org for the same.  As for linking, copy the www. address at the top of the page, and paste it into your text...it will automatically hilight and link.  For pix, you need to upload them to an online hosting site...such as photobucket.  Once registered at photobucket, upload the pix to that from your computer. Once saved in photobucket, copy and paste the IMG code into your text and your pic will show up....OH...forgot to mention, resize the picture to 'small' so it isn't SO huge that we can't see it all w/o scrolling across or down  



macraven said:


> nice day today as long as i don't step on the brown grass.  i would sink it is so wet.



  The news said Chgoland got over 5 feet of snow this season..... No wonder I couldn't find you!  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *I think you need a clone.*



you volunteering?  



			
				tarheelmjfan said:
			
		

> *I always thought you were "Cosmetologists"?  *



yeah...but who uses THAT term?  Actually, I am a licensed cosmetology teacher  



RVGal said:


> Barb is part of the Russian space program?  Cool.



I am???    Yay me! 



RAPstar said:


> OTOH?





dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> I'm not 100% sire, but OTOH = on the other hand







ky07 said:


> *I am still trying to get up the nerve to ride DD this year   *





Metro West said:


> You'll be fine on DD...with all of us riding together...it's gonna be a blast! After the first time, we won't be able to keep you away from it.



 



coastermom said:


> We had an amazing day at Six Flags yesterday and I will post a full report in the morning .
> 
> That is after I pay a visit to the doctor. I feel like



Glad you had a great day....was it crowded?  Sorry you're sick...crawl in yer new bed  



loribell said:


> I told you it is not any worse than the Hulk. You can do it! It will be fun to do with all of us together!!! We also need to ride Popeye together. So we are going to IOA on the 10th?



I guess?  



ky07 said:


> *Thats fine with me cause I love both parks just have to ask Barb and the rest if its ok with them *



kay w/ me  



loribell said:


> Mac great pics!



will have to check those out tomorrow at work...when i have some time   Kitty is adorable tho...and you're right....does NOT look happy  

then again, if you don't have cute babies in the house....cats are the next best thing to dress up!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> thats a very long involved story that im sure will be TMI for everyone



Oh, sorry.  I thought that would make you laugh.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## bubba's mom

Well, my butt is beat!! Legs still sore from soccer workout yesterday.... so, trimmed workout down to upper body only   (Less time too!)

I am hoping to be here tomorrow....maybe during work    Practice tomorrow nite and I am 'supposed' to give one of the soccer boys a haircut after practice  ...Bubba will need a shower and DH won't be home to help me out!  (need to clean up dinner dishes, do workout AND make lunches tomorrow nite too!   )  So, if I'm MIA tomorrow...ya know why.

Hi to everyone.... no Penny today? Wendy?  Sharon?  I'm sure Jennifer is   for her last week of taxes....guess she'll be back home then!  Hey to everyone else....hope ya had a great day.....Last day of the weekend...  

Oh well....happy Monday everyone! 

(It IS technically Monday ya know  )

Nite all!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, sorry.  I thought that would make you laugh.  I'll shut up now.



no, ur good tink. its my bad.


----------



## macraven

i'm back and i'm sure most of the homies here are catching zzzzz's now.


turning off the light, locking the door.


fletcher should be here in a few hours to wake everyone up.



i'll be getting up at 5:30 so i'll try to rest up now.


weekends, especially sundays, are slow on this thread.

who wants to guess when i have to start the moving process again?
this week or next??   

sweet sleep homies


----------



## macraven

one more thing.......MIA's.........please let us know how you are doing...


jennifer
janet
sharon
lori well she did check in and explain
penny
and newbies


disneybride03 aka RdD2  aka  princess di


if i missed any names, please excuse me.
i was productive today and cleaned my house and pooped now.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Mornin' Gingers!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Mac's alarm should go off right about now!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> if i missed any names, please excuse me.
> i was productive today and cleaned my house and pooped now.



I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning!!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> Mac's alarm should go off right about now!



yea yea yea............i hear it.....



g' morning homies


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!


----------



## t-and-a

AlexandNessa said:


> I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!



  
Jodie, you are so crazy!


----------



## Metro West

AlexandNessa said:


> *I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.*  Feeling lighter?!


We should start calling you Jodie...the tag maker!


----------



## macraven

no comment


----------



## scotlass

Hey Folks,who's youse !!?


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Folks,who's youse !!?





good to see youse!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all... 

Off to make pasty-white people look a little pink today  


have a good day all!!! 





macraven said:


> i was productive today and cleaned my house and pooped now.




Well...Jodie beat me to it, but i was gonna say it's a good thing ya pooped today....could be a BIG problem if that gets all backed up, kwim???  We must wait for the "official" word on your poop mac....  You know who   will have her input!  

Rob...I meant to tell ya that Kelly's book is THE best book for Universal out there.  I have the current one (love the pix in it!) and one from 2005.... you simply cannot plan wrong with his book!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies.

Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.

On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon  

I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by  

so:

WELCOME to all of our new members  

HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it   

Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> good to see youse!



Hey Mac, DS(7) is back at school today after Easter hols and well, as much as i love him...... 

Jeez Im a bad person !!!


----------



## scotlass

tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon
> 
> I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by
> 
> so:
> 
> WELCOME to all of our new members
> 
> HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it
> 
> Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there



 Hello.....Im a newbie !!

Sorry to hear about your dad and i hope he gets healthy.

And  for you Brother !!!


----------



## Metro West

tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon
> 
> I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by
> 
> so:
> 
> WELCOME to all of our new members
> 
> HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it
> 
> Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there


Tracie - Take care of yourself and the family.


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon
> 
> I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by
> 
> so:
> 
> WELCOME to all of our new members
> 
> HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it
> 
> Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there



*Hope your dad gets better Tracie and know how you feel so many in my family has had heart bypasses and its always a scary thing and your in my prayers and Good Morning Homies*


----------



## AlexandNessa

Tracie, hope your pa decides to have the bypass.  Is there an emoticon for fingers crossed?   

Now, I have to go report my husband to the SPCA for child abuse.  4-legged child abuse.  My poor little guy was left outside all night.     In Mike's defense, Alex is a black cat, and it was dark out on the porch.  I've done it before, but only in the summer, never on the cusp of Spring.  Poor little guy was waiting for me on the porch when I pulled into the driveway.  I was hoping Mike was awake, and Ally had just gotten out, but alas the door was locked, and Mike is still sleeping soundly.  Poor little guy.  I'm going to grill him a chicken now.  

Alison, let me know what you decide about the Saturn.  Have fun car shopping!   


Someone tell me:  who is Rob?  Is that the same as who I am calling Andy?  

Oh, and trust me, homeritos y homeritas ... you DO NOT want me as a Tag Fairy .....

But that brings me to a fun idea:  "tag" someone on the thread.

For example: I would give mac: Addicted to HHN, coke and cookies, & HRH.  It's a productive day if I've cleaned and pooped.

Ah, my creativity is waning ...  that wasn't even very good.

Let me sleep on it ...


----------



## RVGal

tarheelmjfan said:


> *
> When's Joshua's EEG?    I know I read it somewhere, but the pages are starting to run together.     I'm so sorry he's having such a rough time.   My heart goes out to him.     He's lucky to have such a great mom. *



His EEG is Wednesday, so the prep starts tomorrow.  No sugar or caffeine after 1pm tomorrow.  No more than 5 hours sleep tomorrow night.  I'm gonna be in great shape on Wednesday... not to mention that I am worried he will have a seizure before I can get him to the doctor.  Fun, fun, fun.



bubba's mom said:


> Well...Jodie beat me to it, but i was gonna say it's a good thing ya pooped today....could be a BIG problem if that gets all backed up, kwim???  We must wait for the "official" word on your poop mac....  You know who   will have her input!



What?  It involves poop, so I have to put my official word in?  Harumph.


----------



## RVGal

Morning!

Today was Joshua's first day back at school since his seizure.  Last week was spring break and I was so glad.  Anyway, it was hard to take him and drop him off.  I'm sure he'll be fine, but it was still hard.

Daniel is already asking when we are going to get "Jah-wah" from school.  Yes, Mommy is boring in comparison to big brother.   

I'm trying to keep myself busy until it is time to pick him up, so I'll be here from time to time.


----------



## keishashadow

Monday, Monday ; family dinner went swell...best part - leftovers - i don't have to cook today


Metro West said:


> Of course...it wouldn't be the same w/o you!


aw thanks!  



t-and-a said:


> I think Marcie left, that's Stephen. (the middle child)


speaking as one, we middle children always get the short shift  
great pics marci (what, no lime green crocs )



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Krispy Kreme stores all closed over here too! Even though they do carry them in some other stores, they just aren't the same as when you get them fresh...especially the HOT ones
> !


 
they slip right down when they're hot!



ky07 said:


> *The thread here Happy Hour at the parks and someone asks do they allow kids in the bars and I ask why would you want to take a kid to the bar but thing is at first I thought well maybe the person was thinking like nascar grille or m'ville but I don't know  *


  ask Jodie, my youngest bellies up to the bar with the best of them. He was eating pizza, so i don't think it was an issue @ NBA. Of course, my DS-being the perfect child ; knows how to plant his butt on a stool, exchange a pleasantry & then shut up & eat his grub 


RVGal said:


> Barb is part of the Russian space program? Cool.


comrade!



marciemi said:


> Those were the two I was referring to that I love! And I think you spelled Geauga right. It was that, then Six Flags Ohio, then Six Flags Worlds of Adventure, then back to *Geauga*!
> 
> Come on out to Cedar Point with us Aug 7-8 and you can get your hyper coaster fix on Millennium Force and Top Thrill!


Cedar Faire in their infinite wisdom has stripped the coaster side over the past few years...supposedly only the water park will open this year.



damo said:


> I want to ride Maverick. Have you ridden it yet?


 On a weekday end of July last year the posted wait time before 11 am was several hours long last summer we skipped it...at least there was some shade & CMs were doing their best to entertain the crowd w/music & games



macraven said:


> they are more cat pictures on the other 5 pages.
> 
> that is david, my son, with the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> and the hamper i have pictures of it before i had to duct tape it.
> 
> remember kyla got mad we were out of town in hula land and ate up the hamper.
> 
> what you see is how the hamper was repaired, i'll try to show you how much she ate of it.


 
fantastic pics mac! So glad you posted . Is your calico kitty missing a tail or was it just my failing eyesight?

tammy - good spin on the politics . I've been involved for 30 years as committeewoman, it's hard for me to keep my yap shut...sometimes i just cannot help myself ala roger rabbit when he hears that catchy tune

on that note, reminded me of this cartoon Roger Rabbit Rollercoaster Rabbit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KtTZktv0VE&feature=related
approx 4 min in, check out where the coaster is & the ride thru...then hang to the end for the punchline . Never could imagine whey Disney bought the rights, def. a better fit for Universal


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today was Joshua's first day back at school since his seizure. Last week was spring break and I was so glad. Anyway, it was hard to take him and drop him off. I'm sure he'll be fine, but it was still hard.
> 
> Daniel is already asking when we are going to get "Jah-wah" from school. Yes, Mommy is boring in comparison to big brother.
> 
> I'm trying to keep myself busy until it is time to pick him up, so I'll be here from time to time.


try not to worry too much, you will get thru this 

tracie - sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> they are more cat pictures on the other 5 pages.
> 
> that is david, my son, with the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> and the hamper i have pictures of it before i had to duct tape it.
> 
> remember kyla got mad we were out of town in hula land and ate up the hamper.
> 
> what you see is how the hamper was repaired, i'll try to show you how much she ate of it.




Hey, I  your babies, Baby & Kyla!  David is really handsome!  Thanks for sharing your pics!  xx


----------



## Tinker-tude

tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon



Wow, hope your dad is okay....  And I hope your SIL has a successful pregnancy!  It took us a long time trying, so I know how excited they must be.


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Hey Mac, DS(7) is back at school today after Easter hols and well, as much as i love him......
> 
> Jeez Im a bad person !!!



You're not bad, you're NORMAL.  Or at least, we have another thing in common.  I look forward to Mondays because I need a break from everyone being home all weekend.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> they slip right down when they're hot!



Ya know what popped into my mind after all the poop talk....


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> You're not bad, you're NORMAL.  Or at least, we have another thing in common.  I look forward to Mondays because I need a break from everyone being home all weekend.



*Yeah you guys don't feel bad my DS's have been on spring break and school starts back today and they both had to miss for dental appointments and the kicker is my nephew decides he wants to come and stay with us for his spring break and thiers starts today and him and his mom are arguing and he wants to quit school and we are trying to talk him into finishing school
GEES whats next   *


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> who wants to guess when i have to start the moving process again?
> this week or next??
> 
> sweet sleep homies



I would say by the end of this week. 



macraven said:


> one more thing.......MIA's.........please let us know how you are doing...
> 
> lori well she did check in and explain
> 
> i was productive today and cleaned my house and pooped now.



I am here. I ketchuped last night. 

Umm, thanks for telling us you pooped. 



AlexandNessa said:


> I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!



  :



scotlass said:


> Hey Folks,who's youse !!?



Good morning! or I guess it is afternoon there already? 



bubba's mom said:


> Well...Jodie beat me to it, but i was gonna say it's a good thing ya pooped today....could be a BIG problem if that gets all backed up, kwim???  We must wait for the "official" word on your poop mac....  You know who   will have her input!




   



> Rob...I meant to tell ya that Kelly's book is THE best book for Universal out there.  I have the current one (love the pix in it!) and one from 2005.... you simply cannot plan wrong with his book!!



Except you don't really need to plan for a trip to Us/IOA with FOTL. 



tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon
> 
> I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by
> 
> so:
> 
> WELCOME to all of our new members
> 
> HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it
> 
> Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there



Tracie good luck with your dad. I'm praying for him. 

Here's hoping your sil has lots of morning sickness!


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Hey Mac, DS(7) is back at school today after Easter hols and well, as much as i love him......
> 
> Jeez Im a bad person !!!



Nope. You're normal! 



AlexandNessa said:


> Now, I have to go report my husband to the SPCA for child abuse.  4-legged child abuse.  My poor little guy was left outside all night.     In Mike's defense, Alex is a black cat, and it was dark out on the porch.  I've done it before, but only in the summer, never on the cusp of Spring.  Poor little guy was waiting for me on the porch when I pulled into the driveway.  I was hoping Mike was awake, and Ally had just gotten out, but alas the door was locked, and Mike is still sleeping soundly.  Poor little guy.  I'm going to grill him a chicken now.




Oh, Mike is in big trouble. I locked Christopher out of the house once, intentionally. 



> Someone tell me:  who is Rob?  Is that the same  as who I am calling Andy?



Yeah Jodie, you named Rob Andy. Dontcha remember?  



> Oh, and trust me, homeritos y homeritas ... you DO NOT want me as a Tag Fairy .....
> 
> But that brings me to a fun idea:  "tag" someone on the thread.
> 
> For example: I would give mac: Addicted to HHN, coke and cookies, & HRH.  It's a productive day if I've cleaned and pooped.
> 
> Ah, my creativity is waning ...  that wasn't even very good.
> 
> Let me sleep on it ...



You would make a great tag fairy! 



RVGal said:


> His EEG is Wednesday, so the prep starts tomorrow.  No sugar or caffeine after 1pm tomorrow.  No more than 5 hours sleep tomorrow night.  I'm gonna be in great shape on Wednesday... not to mention that I am worried he will have a seizure before I can get him to the doctor.  Fun, fun, fun.



   



RVGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today was Joshua's first day back at school since his seizure.  Last week was spring break and I was so glad.  Anyway, it was hard to take him and drop him off.  I'm sure he'll be fine, but it was still hard.
> 
> Daniel is already asking when we are going to get "Jah-wah" from school.  Yes, Mommy is boring in comparison to big brother.
> 
> I'm trying to keep myself busy until it is time to pick him up, so I'll be here from time to time.



   You can do it. 



keishashadow said:


> Monday, Monday ; family dinner went swell...best part - leftovers - i don't have to cook today aw thanks!


 
   




Tinker-tude said:


> You're not bad, you're NORMAL.  Or at least, we have another thing in common.  I look forward to Mondays because I need a break from everyone being home all weekend.



Me too!

Hang in there Lawrence. Good luck with your nephew. 

Morning Katie, Patty, Fletch & anyone I missed.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Yeah you guys don't feel bad my DS's have been on spring break and school starts back today and they both had to miss for dental appointments and the kicker is my nephew decides he wants to come and stay with us for his spring break and thiers starts today and him and his mom are arguing and he wants to quit school and we are trying to talk him into finishing school*
> *GEES whats next   *


 
hmmm....either St. L gets a headache OR you put him to work on all the "special" chores around the house (you know, the ones you put off until the last minute possible ). 

After reviewing my homepage's pics of the day (no story to speak of attached thereto), i've got a Q for our british friends - who i think have hedgehogs in their neck of the woods (only by virtue of remembering them being mentioned in brit song & literature)...

why would a man have a court date for tossing this cute little guy @ someone? 




this peep is able to hold it ; are they vicious or would it be animal abuse?


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> After reviewing my homepage's pics of the day (no story to speak of attached thereto), i've got a Q for our british friends - who i think have hedgehogs in their neck of the woods (only by virtue of remembering them being mentioned in brit song & literature)...
> 
> why would a man have a court date for tossing this cute little guy @ someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this peep is able to hold it ; are they vicious or would it be animal abuse?



Oh he is so cute. How mean.


----------



## marciemi

Tracie - good luck with your dad.  We'll keep him in our prayers.  Let us know if he decides on the surgery and how it turns out.  From your post, I'm guessing he's had heart attacks before?  



keishashadow said:


> speaking as one, we middle children always get the short shift
> great pics marci (what, no lime green crocs )
> 
> Cedar Faire in their infinite wisdom has stripped the coaster side over the past few years...supposedly only the water park will open this year.
> 
> On a weekday end of July last year the posted wait time before 11 am was several hours long last summer we skipped it...at least there was some shade & CMs were doing their best to entertain the crowd w/music & games



Speaking as an oldest child, I have to disagree.  You spend your life with the "you're the oldest, you have to do it" mentality.  There are things now that I still wouldn't trust Eric to do at 12 that I required Matt to do at 5 (ie feeding the cat, emptying a litter box, setting up a screenroom on a camper, hooking up a camper), etc.

Speaking of which, DH & I went out for a walk on Saturday night and when we returned home, DH looked in the garage and said "Hmm...my car has been stolen!"    Narrowed the prospects down to the fact that the keys, and Matt, were missing.  Asked Eric if he knew where he'd gone, checked the phone for texts, and looked for a note.  Royce tried calling him, but he didn't pick up since he was driving at the time.

He got home and we asked him where he'd gone.  He'd picked up GF and gone mini-golfing with her.  But he was like "I TOLD Eric to tell you."  He turned to his GF and said "See, I told you I'd get in trouble even though I told Eric".  I was like "Yes, because you should have KNOWN better than to expect him to remember something for 15 minutes!"  

Anyways, I hadn't heard about CF stripping the coasters.  I'm assuming you mean at Geauga Lake?  Wow - X-flight was the only reason to even bother going to that park.  I was never impressed with the water side of it.  Seemed like they normally had half of it closed and the lines were huge for the rest of it.   I remember waiting like 30 minutes to get a stupid tube to go in the lazy river.  

And as far as Maverick, we're staying on site to get the early entry so hopefully we can run there first.  We'll then head to the Force and if we don't make it on Top Thrill, so be it!  I cannot believe the prices for CP hotels.  Keep in mind that these are definitely NOT anything near the Universal Resorts in terms of quality.  More like an All-Star resort 20 years from now without proper upkeep.  No, really not even that nice in my opinion.  The frigging campground is $95 a night!   I cannot believe this.  Most rooms are between $300-500 a night when I priced them, midweek, for August.  We're staying in the "older section" of Hotel Breakers, with no elevators and very worn rooms, for about $190 a night with taxes.  Thus explaining why we're staying one night!  We'll probably go down somewhere nearby the night before, and check in early in the morning to get our early entry passes at least for the first day.  When we started camping there a decade ago it was $35 for the campsites.  Yeah, now I know they have sewer, etc., but I'd rather have a cheap site for $35 than a "nice" one for $95!


----------



## coastermom

Ok I am forgoing the ketchup and just starting from now .

I did go to SF in NJ this weekend and WOW we had a great time . The kids were really looking forward to this trip and well we were unsure in the morning about going as it looked like rain. I am so glad we went . It was a fun day with good weather and no line longer then 20 min. Which for opening day was great . All their big coasters were open even Kingda Ka and El Toro which for you coaster people Kingda KA is the one that is bigger then Dragster . I didn't say better I said Bigger. Anyway woke up sunday and felt like  . I have an ear infection so I went to the Doctor today to get the meds. Hope to be better by the weekend . 

I was hopeful to get to Cedar Point this summer too but my DS really needs to be at least 48 inches for us to go there and he only makes 46 this year . Maybe in a year or two we will make it back.   It really is a nice park . I stayed on site both visits once at breakers express which is a real no frills hotel but worth the price to stay just for the perks of getting in early . then we stayed at Castaway Bay and well there is really nothing there to write home about . My next visit I might go to the sandcastle suites or just go back to Breakers Express. 

Gotta go lunch is ready and I want to start my meds ... I hope to be back later but it is Monday and well it is Bowling day here . BBL  


Mary


----------



## keishashadow

marci - i wrapped my 1st DS in bubblewrap until the 2nd was borne then threw him to the hedgehogs ; # 3 is the one who call the shots now lol...all i ever hear is:  "...i was never allowed to do that when i was X years old..."  _talk to the hand!_

If you're onsite @ any of their hotels you get early entry of sorts, 1 hour prior i believe...cannot remember which rides are included but, @ least you'll be deeper into the park (fyi, use the side entrance by the lake for parking, etc.; a bit more of a jump on the resot of the gang.

mary - how is it that 6 flags is open in Jersey...nothing is open in our area until May.  We were looking for a park to sneak away to the last weekend of the month (just DH & I whilst DS is in MCO); closest over 6 hours would be Kings Dominion.  We're going to Gettysburg instead, or maybe the Falls (except the exhange rate is a killer).  Agree that the WP, while fun; sure didn't take more than a few hours to get our fill of - the water coaters was interesting 

DH working until 8 tonight, i'm bored; off to finally throw up some pics on TR & put it to bed


----------



## keishashadow

*TR* *all done! *

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1679080


----------



## macraven

tracie, thinking and praying for your dad, you and the family.  this has to be tough on everyone.




AlexandNessa said:


> Tracie, hope your pa decides to have the bypass.  Is there an emoticon for fingers crossed?
> 
> Now, I have to go report my husband to the SPCA for child abuse.  4-legged child abuse.  My poor little guy was left outside all night.     In Mike's defense, Alex is a black cat, and it was dark out on the porch.  I've done it before, but only in the summer, never on the cusp of Spring.  Poor little guy was waiting for me on the porch when I pulled into the driveway.  I was hoping Mike was awake, and Ally had just gotten out, but alas the door was locked, and Mike is still sleeping soundly.  Poor little guy.  I'm going to grill him a chicken now.
> 
> 
> Solution:  cut mike off
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tell me:  who is Rob?  Is that the same as who I am calling Andy?
> 
> 
> U named him........how soon you forget, you really are blonde like the rest of us...
> 
> Oh, and trust me, homeritos y homeritas ... you DO NOT want me as a Tag Fairy .....
> 
> But that brings me to a fun idea:  "tag" someone on the thread.
> 
> For example: I would give mac: Addicted to HHN, coke and cookies, & HRH.  It's a productive day if I've cleaned and pooped.
> 
> 
> I'll take a pass please on the brown stuff...
> 
> Ah, my creativity is waning ...  that wasn't even very good.
> 
> Let me sleep on it ...




i will think of a comeback soon for this one.. 



RVGal said:


> His EEG is Wednesday, so the prep starts tomorrow.  No sugar or caffeine after 1pm tomorrow.  No more than 5 hours sleep tomorrow night.  I'm gonna be in great shape on Wednesday... not to mention that I am worried he will have a seizure before I can get him to the doctor.  Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  It involves poop, so I have to put my official word in?  Harumph.




homie, you can have all the poop there is in the world.
i really don't need any more.... 



keishashadow said:


> speaking as one, we middle children always get the short shift
> 
> 
> 
> me two!  i hear ya....
> great pics marci (what, no lime green crocs )
> 
> 
> 
> they slip right down when they're hot!
> 
> 
> ask Jodie, my youngest bellies up to the bar with the best of them. He was eating pizza, so i don't think it was an issue @ NBA. Of course, my DS-being the perfect child ; knows how to plant his butt on a stool, exchange a pleasantry & then shut up & eat his grub
> 
> comrade!
> 
> 
> Cedar Faire in their infinite wisdom has stripped the coaster side over the past few years...supposedly only the water park will open this year.
> 
> On a weekday end of July last year the posted wait time before 11 am was several hours long last summer we skipped it...at least there was some shade & CMs were doing their best to entertain the crowd w/music & games
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic pics mac! So glad you posted . Is your calico kitty missing a tail or was it just my failing eyesight?
> 
> 
> kyla has a tail so long she sometimes gets surprised by it and bites it or chases it.
> 
> tammy - good spin on the politics . I've been involved for 30 years as committeewoman, it's hard for me to keep my yap shut...sometimes i just cannot help myself ala roger rabbit when he hears that catchy tune
> 
> on that note, reminded me of this cartoon Roger Rabbit Rollercoaster Rabbit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KtTZktv0VE&feature=related
> approx 4 min in, check out where the coaster is & the ride thru...then hang to the end for the punchline . Never could imagine whey Disney bought the rights, def. a better fit for Universal




hi ya janet..





AlexandNessa said:


> Hey, I  your babies, Baby & Kyla!  David is really handsome!  Thanks for sharing your pics!  xx




tanks.

i have more pics of the cats than the kids.



keishashadow said:


> marci - i wrapped my 1st DS in bubblewrap until the 2nd was borne then threw him to the hedgehogs ; # 3 is the one who call the shots now lol...all i ever hear is:  "...i was never allowed to do that when i was X years old..."  _talk to the hand!_
> 
> 
> same here.  and did you always sterilize anything that fell on the ground before the little could stick it in his mouth?  then the second one just had the hot water from the faucet rinse off and #3, well, i would just wipe what ever was on it off on my jeans and then stick it back in his mouth.
> 
> usually it was the pacifier and he lived thru it all.
> 
> If you're onsite @ any of their hotels you get early entry of sorts, 1 hour prior i believe...cannot remember which rides are included but, @ least you'll be deeper into the park (fyi, use the side entrance by the lake for parking, etc.; a bit more of a jump on the resot of the gang.
> 
> 
> 
> DH working until 8 tonight, i'm bored; off to finally throw up some pics on TR & put it to bed



looking forward to that






and a big hello to all the homies out there!!

it is monday, it is a great day......

i went back to bed at 8 this morning and just got up.
super nap.......


----------



## keishashadow

mac - power napping is a great thing indeed!

thanks for sending out the hounds to look for me...i hate to be lost 

guess i better go sweep up the random dog fur or DH will think i chatted on the DIS board all day


----------



## blueeyesrnc

you can use bestsmileys dot com and copy/paste the IMG code into your text...or freesmileys dot org for the same.  As for linking, copy the www. address at the top of the page, and paste it into your text...it will automatically hilight and link.  For pix, you need to upload them to an online hosting site...such as photobucket.  Once registered at photobucket, upload the pix to that from your computer. Once saved in photobucket, copy and paste the IMG code into your text and your pic will show up....OH...forgot to mention, resize the picture to 'small' so it isn't SO huge that we can't see it all w/o scrolling across or down  



Thanks so much for the great info.   I will have fun trying it. I guess now I need to buy a digital camera.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> 
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.
> 
> On a happier note, my brother and his wife had a very good in vitro implant on Saturday - lets hope they stay and she is suffering morning sickness very, very soon
> 
> I am not going to attempt to ketchup - too too many pages have gone by
> 
> so:
> 
> WELCOME to all of our new members
> 
> HUGS/FEEL BETTER SOON to those who need it
> 
> Congrats on all of the milestones reached/competitions won/weight lost....whatever else you can think of there



So sorry to hear about your father. I hope he is better soon.


----------



## scotlass

I had a wee nap today too,i took DS to school and the icy rain was battering down so i just climbed back in bed.

I did get up and clear out some cupboards so im not feeling tooooo guilty !!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Quick fly by...

I haven't read all the pages, as you all know I have a hard time catching up anyways.

Tracie- Prayers for your dad   If he has to have heart bypass surgery,
 prayers that all go well. Keep us posted.  
Prayers and best wishes to your brother and SIL- they get preggo.

Mac- Thank you for the resort info yesterday on the phone  
We just booked last night at All Star Sports Resort   
for June. I will put a ticker sometime later this week, as this week is so busy for me. 
Mac- enjoyed your pics  Your sons are good lookin  
How old are David and Michael?

Finally got our WDW/UO vacation somewhat planned   
Not all planned yet, as I need to make reservations with the airlines with our free round-trip vouchers still. That isn't done yet. And I have so much other stuff to plan as well. DH needs to tell his boss what week we are taking vacation and hoping he will get approved for it. 


Hi to all  

I gotta run again and take Chrissy to a follow-up doctor's appt right after school now for her ears.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Mac*, Love the pics. You have a cat for all seasons and all occasions, too. What a handsome boy you have. 

Looking forward to some Hula pics.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon everyone! 



AlexandNessa said:


> I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!


 too much information for me  



bubba's mom said:


> Off to make pasty-white people look a little pink today


That would be me - stuck indoors all winter ... I have no color whatsoever!!



tlinus said:


> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.


Tracie - I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts ... hang in there  



keishashadow said:


> why would a man have a court date for tossing this cute little guy @ someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this peep is able to hold it ; are they vicious or would it be animal abuse?


I remember hearing about someone who was charged with assault for throwing a peach at someone else  




keishashadow said:


> *TR* *all done! *
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1679080


Heading over to read it


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Oh Mac....*


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon everyone!



Good _evening_!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon everyone!





scotlass said:


> Good _evening_!


----------



## Sharon G

Hi guys and gals

Time for some ketchup!



marciemi said:


> They CLOSED all the Krispy Kreme's around here!   Is that nationwide, or just local?  We can still buy them at the gas station and grocery stores, but of course it doesn't compare to the freshly made ones.  And no Dunkin Donuts around here at all - enjoyed them on our trip out east.  Boston uses them as direction givers (turn at the first Dunkin donuts, pass two more and then turn left!) because they're on every corner!




Plenty of DD's here in Maine, but no Krispy Kreme's. 

Some of the youth teams pre-sell Krispy Kreme's for fundraisers. They usually make a killing. One of the parents will drive to Massachussets early in the morning, pick up the warm donuts and the kids are waiting to deliver them when he arrives back in Maine. Most people buy a few boxes and freeze them!



ky07 said:


> *Is it me cause what kinda question is it to ask can you take a child into a bar in florida and if I am not mistaking thats not allowed in any state *



You should see all the little kids in the bars along the beach in Fort Lauderdale, Florida. I've seen them at 2am screaming in their strollers, course no one can hear them!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon everyone ...











Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Mine too ... we even went so far to take a couple of the pictures from Psychoscareapy this year and put them into Christmas cards as a joke to Lee's folks ... they thought we sent them out to everyone   Nothing like opening a Christmas card only to find Santa dead upside down in the fireplace




  



RAPstar said:


> Evening all!! Wonderful news!! I received my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book today (arrived in the mail at work yesterday), and was pondering my vacation and finances and such. And whilst pondering I realized that I actually could afford to stay on-site and still have spending money left over (not counting possible b-day money just in case I don't get any). Whoopee!!    So I called Universal today and got switched to a standard room at the RPR (with two double beds, which should work out if my friend from here goes, or if my BF comes with me he can get a good night's sleep without me stealing the blankets ). Plus when I reviewed my confirmation email, they reduced my ticket price the the 85-ish price it is now!!



I need to try this pondering thing!?!   I'm happy for you!  



marciemi said:


> Okay, we eventually made it to Killington.  A couple gondola pics of everyone, and then we'll stop for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, I know, I look old!)



I don't see any old on you!


----------



## Sharon G

coastermom said:


> Ok Over 10 pages to ketchup on and I was only gone one DAY !!
> That is after I pay a visit to the doctor. I feel like   CRUD i have  a
> huge ear ache I am sure it is infected and I have HUGE Pain in it. It was clogged with water and I am just thinking that it has now caused an infection . OH JOY >



Are you feeling any better today?



macraven said:


> ok, for a trial run, i am posting pics of our cats baby and kyla.
> 
> 
> they are wearing their new hats.
> 
> we decorate the cats for lots of occassions.



Hi Mac - about time we see some photos from you! Your cats are just the cutest!



AlexandNessa said:


> I would say it was a productive day if you cleaned your house AND pooped.  Feeling lighter?!



Now that most of our snow is gone, I need Tricia to come over here and clean up the deer poop.  



tlinus said:


> Morning homies.
> Been MIA due to some family issues. My Dad had a "very large" heart attack and is still in congestive heart failure. They have tried the cardiac cath and balloon angioplasty but he is just too clogged to get through. his only choice left is for bypass surgery. He has always refused it in the past - so hopefully this time he will realize it is the ONLY WAY.



Tracie - Men do tend to stick their head in the sand when it comes to their health.  I hope it all works out for your dad. My dad went thru all of that for years and years.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey Mac, DS(7) is back at school today after Easter hols and well, as much as i love him......
> 
> Jeez Im a bad person !!!





you are a clone of me.......

i kicked up my heels and did a dance when my boys would go back to school after a summer break........also every monday......



Tinker-tude said:


> You're not bad, you're NORMAL.  Or at least, we have another thing in common.  I look forward to Mondays because I need a break from everyone being home all weekend.




i hear ya sista......... 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah you guys don't feel bad my DS's have been on spring break and school starts back today and they both had to miss for dental appointments and the kicker is my nephew decides he wants to come and stay with us for his spring break and thiers starts today and him and his mom are arguing and he wants to quit school and we are trying to talk him into finishing school
> GEES whats next   *


 

oh no........i'm sorry to hear that.
hopefully, mom will set son straight!





blueeyesrnc said:


> you can use bestsmileys dot com and copy/paste the IMG code into your text...or freesmileys dot org for the same.  As for linking, copy the www. address at the top of the page, and paste it into your text...it will automatically hilight and link.  For pix, you need to upload them to an online hosting site...such as photobucket.  Once registered at photobucket, upload the pix to that from your computer. Once saved in photobucket, copy and paste the IMG code into your text and your pic will show up....OH...forgot to mention, resize the picture to 'small' so it isn't SO huge that we can't see it all w/o scrolling across or down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the great info.   I will have fun trying it. I guess now I need to buy a digital camera.




bookmark this spot blue eyes.
i know i will forget it it and by the time you purchase a digital camera, you can teach me then.... 



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Quick fly by...
> 
> I haven't read all the pages, as you all know I have a hard time catching up anyways.
> 
> 
> Mac- enjoyed your pics  Your sons are good lookin
> How old are David and Michael?
> 
> Finally got our WDW/UO vacation somewhat planned
> Not all planned yet, as I need to make reservations with the airlines with our free round-trip vouchers still. That isn't done yet. And I have so much other stuff to plan as well. DH needs to tell his boss what week we are taking vacation and hoping he will get approved for it.
> 
> 
> Hi to all
> 
> I gotta run again and take Chrissy to a follow-up doctor's appt right after school now for her ears.





michael is david's friend in the picture.
i think.
i really don't know michael.  i find what david does with his life on line....

and he gives me his "myspace.com" to read and see the pics of the kitties there too.

hope all goes well for chrissy and the ears today rose.




blueeyesrnc said:


> *Mac*, Love the pics. You have a cat for all seasons and all occasions, too. What a handsome boy you have.
> 
> Looking forward to some Hula pics.



i do have a hula dance pic.
same old same old story.....working on photobucket still

tanks for the nice words on cats and son.



blueeyesrnc said:


> *Oh Mac....*




see how fat i got on my holiday???!!!






scotlass said:


> Good _evening_!



eve'n to youse too


----------



## Sharon G

I'm on my second week of tanning. Starting to see a little color! May 3rd can't get here fast enough! 

I went to the mall this weekend looking for a new swimsuit.   It seems like most of the suits are either for 20 somethings or seniors. I saw one I liked in the LL Bean catalog. Maybe I'll head over there tonight and check it out.

I'm cooking a pork tenderloin with pineapple salsa for dinner. It sure does smell good. Off to find a veggie or two to go with it.




See ya laters!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*Found That Tex Smilely!!!*




Thanks buba's mom​


----------



## blueeyesrnc

21st century, here I come!!!


----------



## macraven

if you let me come to dinner tonight, i'll wash the dishes........


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> It is almost anniversary time here!
> 
> on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.
> 
> find something that touched you
> find something that made you laugh or cry
> 
> locate when you first came on board............
> 
> throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.
> 
> it is all up to you.
> no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.
> 
> 
> here are the links to the past 2 threads.
> phamton was kind enough to provide them for us
> 
> 
> Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196
> 
> Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593
> 
> The first thread was started 4/10/07
> 
> I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.
> 
> and newbies, join in on the fun.
> find something you find funny or interesting.
> 
> no one is required to do this.
> so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.





be there or be square


----------



## macraven

going to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tonight


----------



## Sharon G

Thanks for the reminder mac - I would have forgotten its on tonight.


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> going to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight



i caught an episode on our TV at the weekend.it had Dolly Parton on it,how far behind is that ?


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> going to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight



Are you sure it's on tonight? I don't see it on the guide.



scotlass said:


> i caught an episode on our TV at the weekend.it had Dolly Parton on it,how far behind is that ?



I think Dolly was on last week.


----------



## macraven

snap.........this is only monday.




now i'm depressed.


AI is on tuesday.............


----------



## macraven

it's only monday.......


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening redheads ...


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> it's only monday.......




its tuesday in Gods country........


----------



## coastermom

Evening all ... 

well it is 8 pm and I am just sitting down now. Went to the Doctor and I have an ear infection  . I just don't get it I am not doing well these past few weeks I hope things change around here soon. Thanks for asking Sharon and everyone else.

Rose I hope your dad is doing good. We will keep him in our thoughts.

I am really tired went to the Doctor then to the post office , michales crafts, the drug store cleaned up went to school to get my DD to take her to her bowling individuals today ... BTW she came in second for her divison     We are so happy for her. And then to staples and now we had dinner and it is clean up time . I also need to make phones calls for my sisters shower too . I need to go to bed soon I am pooped I wonder if work is going to call . I need the money but don't want to go to  work ..  ..Maybe they will just pay me to look good ...NOT 

Ok off to get something done maybe I will be able to come back and say HI later if not see you maybe Tuesday during the day or Tuesday night .


----------



## scotlass

1am so off to bed.....Night,night youse yins !!!


----------



## marciemi

Some more pics for those of you who like easy reading.  These are the shots from around the condo.  Not a great condo - a bit worn or tired, but for $66 a night and 3 bedrooms, we're not complaining.

A good view of the living room and kitchen area of the condo.  No, Matt isn't chewing on his toenails, although it looks like it!   






Matt and Stephen's room.  Yes, the boys whined incessantly because there were only 3 bedrooms and two of them had to share a room - gasp!  The window next to Stephen's bed for some reason looks out onto the enclosed staircase leading up to our room.  Great view!   






Looking up into Eric's room, which overlooked the living room:






The boys out on the balcony.  You can see the ski slopes in the background:






Dinner time - Stephen eating the meal of the day - spaghetti:






Matt eating his version of spaghetti - noodles and salad dressing  :






Eric not wanting his picture taken






Okay, I'll take a break for now.  Unfortunately, there are still many more to go!  We haven't even made it to New York or Boston yet!

Edited to add that I can't figure out why the pics don't come out the same size.  I've never had this problem before this batch.  They're all taken with the same camera, at the same time, and reduced the same way.  Also, I accidentally made this album "private" so if anyone knows how to change that on photobucket (I've been trying), please let me know - thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

Sharon G said:


> I'm on my second week of tanning. Starting to see a little color! May 3rd can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I went to the mall this weekend looking for a new swimsuit.  It seems like most of the suits are either for 20 somethings or seniors. I saw one I liked in the LL Bean catalog. Maybe I'll head over there tonight and check it out.
> 
> I'm cooking a pork tenderloin with pineapple salsa for dinner. It sure does smell good. Off to find a veggie or two to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya laters!


i subscribe to that magazine & Taste of home too!  
good luck on your tan, I forgot where you're heading to - Miami? it's probably in your ticker that i didn't check lol


macraven said:


> going to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight


 
you had me going ; who do you like this season?



coastermom said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> well it is 8 pm and I am just sitting down now. Went to the Doctor and I have an ear infection  . I just don't get it I am not doing well these past few weeks I hope things change around here soon. Thanks for asking Sharon and everyone else.
> 
> Rose I hope your dad is doing good. We will keep him in our thoughts.
> 
> I am really tired went to the Doctor then to the post office , michales crafts, the drug store cleaned up went to school to get my DD to take her to her bowling individuals today ... BTW she came in second for her divison
> 
> Ok off to get something done maybe I will be able to come back and say HI later if not see you maybe Tuesday during the day or Tuesday night .


 
take those antibiotics & you'll be better in no time 

congrats to your DD 

marci- condo looked swell to me ; we like spagetti & italian dressing-ish marinade/spaghetti salad with veggies, olives, etc...not too weird. I was hoping he didn't dump italian dressing INTO the red sauce .  Reminds me of that red sauce that has white mixed into - what is it's name?

Better half finally home from work, going to be a long week.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> 1am so off to bed.....Night,night youse yins !!!






see youse ins the mornin

sweet sleep


----------



## marciemi

Janet - I also like pasta salad, but I'd eat it cold - not hot with salad dressing!  

One more update from the day I forgot to mention.  Eric found out today that he qualified to go to state for his history day competition!   

Unfortunately, it's the same day as state competition for solo/ensemble (piano).  And that's in Green Bay, while history day is in Madison.     We're going to see if it's possible to get time slots at opposite ends of the day, but I won't hold my breath!  Ah, the joys of being an overscheduled, overtalented kid!  

On the flip side of the coin, the band teacher (who screwed up the music for his audition Saturday) that I sent a quite irate email to last night didn't even bother replying to the email and just said something to Eric at school like "so I hear you had some problems at the audition".  I'm like "um, yeah, that YOU caused!"  Sending another email tonight, and if I don't get a response this time, then a copy of the email along with my problems with the teacher are going to the principal.  Lot of fun!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Sharon G said:


> I'm on my second week of tanning. Starting to see a little color! May 3rd can't get here fast enough!
> 
> I went to the mall this weekend looking for a new swimsuit.   It seems like most of the suits are either for 20 somethings or seniors. I saw one I liked in the LL Bean catalog. Maybe I'll head over there tonight and check it out.
> 
> I'm cooking a pork tenderloin with pineapple salsa for dinner. It sure does smell good. Off to find a veggie or two to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya laters!



Oh, you cruel, cruel woman....  My mouth is watering and I regret not defrosting anything for dinner.  I love to cook, and that recipe sounds truly delectable.  We're having canned ravioli for dinner tonight 'cuz I'm just too tired to cook. 

Macadamia


----------



## RVGal

Marcie, that picture of the boys with each one in a different window frame is priceless.  It would make a good framed print.

Well, guys, I survived Joshua's first day back at school in over a week.  Everything seems fine, now I'm off to convince them that... yes... it really is bedtime now.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> if you let me come to dinner tonight, i'll wash the dishes........



Wow, if you wash dishes for dinner, COME LIVE WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Macadamia


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> Marcie, that picture of the boys with each one in a different window frame is priceless.  It would make a good framed print.
> 
> Well, guys, I survived Joshua's first day back at school in over a week.  Everything seems fine, now I'm off to convince them that... yes... it really is bedtime now.



Thanks - we thought it was cute.  Good luck on your rough day tomorrow!  Keep it quiet in the morning and let him get as much sleep as you can!  Hang in there!


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> 1am so off to bed.....Night,night youse yins !!!



Sweet dreams.  Zzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Wow, if you wash dishes for dinner, COME LIVE WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Macadamia







i'm on my way...........



i'm guessing you never use paper plates.....


----------



## Sharon G

coastermom said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> I am really tired went to the Doctor then to the post office , michales crafts, the drug store cleaned up went to school to get my DD to take her to her bowling individuals today ... BTW she came in second for her divison     We are so happy for her. And then to staples and now we had dinner and it is clean up time . I also need to make phones calls for my sisters shower too . I need to go to bed soon I am pooped I wonder if work is going to call . I need the money but don't want to go to  work ..  ..Maybe they will just pay me to look good ...NOT



Tell her we are proud of her!   



scotlass said:


> 1am so off to bed.....Night,night youse yins !!!



Nighty night!




marciemi said:


> Some more pics for those of you who like easy reading.  These are the shots from around the condo.  Not a great condo - a bit worn or tired, but for $66 a night and 3 bedrooms, we're not complaining.



Your condo looks like a typical lakeside cottage in Maine with all that pine paneling!



marciemi said:


> Also, I accidentally made this album "private" so if anyone knows how to change that on photobucket (I've been trying), please let me know - thanks!



Up at the top of the page, click on account options, than album settings (edit my album settings).



keishashadow said:


> i subscribe to that magazine & Taste of home too!
> good luck on your tan, I forgot where you're heading to - Miami? it's probably in your ticker that i didn't check lol



I also get light and tasty (I think they just changed the name to something like healthful cooking - doesn't sound as good with healthful in the title!)


You are close, I'm heading to Fort Lauderdale, about 45 minutes north of Miami. It's our 20/25 anniversary. 



marciemi said:


> On the flip side of the coin, the band teacher (who screwed up the music for his audition Saturday) that I sent a quite irate email to last night didn't even bother replying to the email and just said something to Eric at school like "so I hear you had some problems at the audition".  I'm like "um, yeah, that YOU caused!"  Sending another email tonight, and if I don't get a response this time, then a copy of the email along with my problems with the teacher are going to the principal.  Lot of fun!



I'd be sending the email too Marcie. Two years ago, Jame's band teacher lost the percussion music and finally gave it to James two days before the competition.


----------



## Sharon G

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, you cruel, cruel woman....  My mouth is watering and I regret not defrosting anything for dinner.  I love to cook, and that recipe sounds truly delectable.  We're having canned ravioli for dinner tonight 'cuz I'm just too tired to cook.
> 
> Macadamia



My DS eats it cold out of the can!


----------



## Sharon G

Do any of you know how to knit?

I'm trying to figure out how to increase one stitch on a purl stitch.

My knitting for dummies book is confusing me....


----------



## loribell

Evening everyone! Hope you all had a fabulous day! 

Sharon are you going on vacation for my birthday too? 

Mary congrats to your daughter. Hope you feel better soon. 

Marcie great pics. 

Tricia glad you made it through the day. 

Rose congrats on booking your room. Hope Chrissy is all better. 

Scotlass sorry I missed you. And even more sorry you are still getting crappy weather. 

Hi to everyone else. My mind has now gone blank.


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Some more pics for those of you who like easy reading.  These are the shots from around the condo.  Not a great condo - a bit worn or tired, but for $66 a night and 3 bedrooms, we're not complaining.
> 
> A good view of the living room and kitchen area of the condo.  No, Matt isn't chewing on his toenails, although it looks like it!
> 
> Matt and Stephen's room.  Yes, the boys whined incessantly because there were only 3 bedrooms and two of them had to share a room - gasp!  The window next to Stephen's bed for some reason looks out onto the enclosed staircase leading up to our room.  Great view!
> 
> Looking up into Eric's room, which overlooked the living room:
> 
> 
> The boys out on the balcony.  You can see the ski slopes in the background:
> 
> Dinner time - Stephen eating the meal of the day - spaghetti:
> 
> 
> Matt eating his version of spaghetti - noodles and salad dressing  :



Wow, three bdrm for $66?  Where is this magical skiing vacation land?  Looks like everyone is having a great time!  What kind of salad dressing does Matt like on his noodles?  Not Italian, I take it.


----------



## ky07

*Hello all and just back after a long day of runing and of course now on top of everthing I don't know if I have a short in something in my car but the voltage light is coming on everytime I press on the gas and then after a couple of mins it goes out and the car runs all right 
so go figure its giving me a  *


----------



## ky07

*Good night all *


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i'm on my way...........
> 
> i'm guessing you never use paper plates.....



Woo-hoo!!!!!!  Would you like Indian, Morrocan, Thai, Mexican, Hungarian, German, Italian, Yiddish, Russian, Spanish, or American your first night?  Or you can peruse my cookbook and magazine shelves to choose from whatever I left off the list.

Would you believe we use paper plates every night?  We just eat so late every night  that I end up leaving the pots, pans, and utensils in the sink until morning.  Eeeeeew!

Do you fold laundry, too?


----------



## Sharon G

Hi lawrence - I'm sorry your car is giving you fits.

I always wish we had a mechanic in the family.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Hello all and just back after a long day of runing and of course now on top of everthing I don't know if I have a short in something in my car but the voltage light is coming on everytime I press on the gas and then after a couple of mins it goes out and the car runs all right so go figure its giving me a  *



That sounds like the rental we had on our last trip to Orlando ... whenever we'd leave the car we'd lock the doors of course.  When we returned back to the car and tried to unlock it the car alarm kept going off.  We just kept the car unlocked for the rest of the trip.  Then we had one evening here the inside light wouldn't go out until we turned off the car and restarted it - twice! 

Here's hoping whatever it is with your car is not too serious!



ky07 said:


> *Good night all *


G'night


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by to say......


Good night & sleep tight!

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Just stopping by to say......
> 
> Good night & sleep tight!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!



Hi Todd 

Night Todd


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hi Todd
> 
> Night Todd


Hi Bonny! 

Nite Bonny!


----------



## marciemi

Tink - it's out in Vermont - Killington.  Late March is definitely off season there (unlike in Colorado).  Same condo is closer to $200 a night in season - that was midweek too.  It was ski in (trail down to condo), but not ski out (had to drive or take shuttle to the slopes - about a 1/2 mile away).  We usually drove out together, had one of us ski home with the kids and one drive the car.  Took about the same time to get out of skis, load the car and drive as it did to jump on the lift and ski all the way down.

Actually Matt's preferred 'spaghetti' is just noodles and a ton of vinegar.  Since we hadn't bought vinegar at the condo, he made due with Italian salad dressing, which we'd just had on our salad!

Sharon - Eric did volunteer to do the whole audition sight-reading.  He probably could have done a good job of it actually since he's really good at sight-reading, and the material was not that difficult.  That was our biggest concern going in - that the audition material was too easy and it would be difficult to "shine" on it.  Eric would have preferred to show off by choosing a much harder piece.  However, the judge wouldn't let him sightread the music.  I did send the email and will let you know what I hear back.  In case you're interested, an excerpt from the email:

Also, I was a bit disappointed not to hear back regarding the email we sent yesterday.  Eric just said that it was sort of laughed off in class.  He was really upset about this and it is a big deal to him.  To just say (this is his paraphrasing) oh, well  guess well see what happens doesnt seem appropriate to me.  He REALLY wanted to go back and do the Honors Band again, as we told you as soon as he got back in October.  If he doesnt get in because of this, he (and we) will be very disappointed and unhappy about it.  I think an email acknowledging our email and explaining how this could have happened would be appropriate.


----------



## marciemi

Okay - last batch of pics before I collapse in bed and doze off watching the basketball game.  This is it for the ski pics.  Next will be Boston, but not tonight!   

Matt being bored waiting around for the rest of us:






Matt and Eric at the top of the mountain deciding which diamond slope to take down.  Stephen and I are edging away from them to head over to the easy trails!






A pretty tree pic covered in ice:






These pictures are from the last morning.  Can you see the difference in weather conditions?  Literally you couldn't see anything (especially signs, but even other skiers!) going down the mountain.  I'd be following Stephen and it was like a horror movie as he just disappeared into the mist in front of me!   






I guess it was also a bit windy as you can tell by how I'm standing in this pic!  Really, I'm not sure why I'm leaning over like this!


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> Do any of you know how to knit?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to increase one stitch on a purl stitch.
> 
> My knitting for dummies book is confusing me....



Eric knits - I just asked him and he just  and said "there are about 14 different ways you can do it!"  I asked him to elaborate, but he's curled up watching the basketball game with a cat on his lap and wasn't interested in being helpful!

Okay, and explain the 20/25 anniversary!  I know you're celebrating your 20th wedding anniversary this May too, and there's someone else on this thread who is too!  When was yours again?  Ours is the 27th.  Anyways, is the extra 5 years when you met?  So far we don't have anything planned.


----------



## marciemi

Oh, and no jury duty again tomorrow!!   

Night all!


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> Eric knits - I just asked him and he just  and said "there are about 14 different ways you can do it!"  I asked him to elaborate, but he's curled up watching the basketball game with a cat on his lap and wasn't interested in being helpful!



Typical teen! DH needed help tonight with itunes and DS couldn't be bothered as he was talking to friends online.

I found a tutorial on youtube that showed me how! I was looking for a way to increase without it showing.



marciemi said:


> Okay, and explain the 20/25 anniversary!  I know you're celebrating your 20th wedding anniversary this May too, and there's someone else on this thread who is too!  When was yours again?  Ours is the 27th.  Anyways, is the extra 5 years when you met?  So far we don't have anything planned.



We lived together for 5 years before we married. I think those years should count too!  Mine is the 8th.  

I'm kinda bummed thou that I am going to miss James' senior prom. The school changed the date after I had already bought the plane tickets, etc. He doesn't seem to care thou. I've already talked to his girlfriends mom and she is going to take tons of photos. But still....


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> Oh, and no jury duty again tomorrow!!
> 
> Night all!



Does this mean you don't have to go to work either?


----------



## t-and-a

Hey Homies! 
I made a deal on a Honda Accord today. I'm going to pick it up on Saturday. My MIL is getting one too. I decided that since the  MIGHTY TAG FAIRY has not dipped my head in RED paint, I will get a red car!

*Jodie*, I won't be getting a Saturn, but if DH sells his Cobra, he is going to get a Saturn Sky. We've really done an about face on vehicles with the gas prices like they are. I think pretty soon, it will be hard to sell a gas guzzler, so he needs to go ahead and put his Cobra up for sale.  Oh, and Jodie, I think you would make a GREAT tag fairy! Especially, since you know me and the tag fairy doesn't even know I exist. I suppose I'm going to have to quit begging to be "redded" (Mac's made-up word) cuz I'm probably getting on the tag fairy's nerves.....

*Tracie*, I hope your dad gets better soon!  

*Mac*, the kitties are precious! We still need to see your hula pics!

*Barb*, how was the world of the tanning salon today? You must love what you do....you get to make people beautiful at both jobs. 

*Marcie*, jury duty again???? It seems like you've been in the pool forever! DH had to serve on a jury a few weeks ago. It was a drug case. They found him guilty of possession with intent to deliver. He had over a pound of marijuanna.


----------



## Sharon G

Hey Todd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I see that green light still on. It's past your bedtime!


----------



## Sharon G

Oops, I just missed ya.

Todd- I'm thinking ahead to my ds flying back and forth from Embry-Riddle. The flights are much cheaper and more plentiful from Orlando than Daytona. 
Can you recommend a shuttle service. I went to the Orlando airport website and there are quite a few. One that I remember is called DOTS.


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Sharon! 
I'm jealous...you've been redded and animated!


----------



## KStarfish82

Maybe that tag fairy took a trip after all her recent hard work....


----------



## t-and-a

KStarfish82 said:


> Maybe that tag fairy took a trip after all her recent hard work....



I guess she did......You need to look in the picture of the day thread! There's a picture of the Burger King (Mr. BK) on there....why can't Gema be on now? We need to get her an internet connection at her school!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

t-and-a said:


> I guess she did......You need to look in the picture of the day thread! There's a picture of the Burger King (Mr. BK) on there....why can't Gema be on now? We need to get her an internet connection at her school!!!



True True!!!


----------



## Sharon G

t-and-a said:


> Hi Sharon!
> I'm jealous...you've been redded and animated!




Hi Allison! I was a day late for the tag-a-thon, and the tag fairy felt bad she/he had missed me I guess.

I'm hoping your turn comes soon! *Where are you oh mighty tag fairy???*




KStarfish82 said:


> Maybe that tag fairy took a trip after all her recent hard work....



Hi Katie! I remember you saying you put a bid in for a house, but I think maybe I missed more recents posts.  
Did you get the house?


----------



## KStarfish82

Sharon G said:


> Hi Katie! I remember you saying you put a bid in for a house, but I think maybe I missed more recent posts.
> Did you get the house?



Yes I did and they accepted...cutting almost 25K off the original   

So I am getting a lawyer and hopefully have a contract soon!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sharon G

That's so exciting for you Katie! 

What kind of house is it?

 I work in a real estate agency and I love seeing 1st time buyers get the keys to their new home!


----------



## Tinker-tude

KStarfish82 said:


> Yes I did and they accepted...cutting almost 25K off the original
> 
> So I am getting a lawyer and hopefully have a contract soon!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



That's so exciting!!!!!!!!!  This is a bad time to sell but a GREAT time to buy!

Macadamia (Tamie)


----------



## KStarfish82

Sharon G said:


> That's so exciting for you Katie!
> 
> What kind of house is it?
> 
> I work in a real estate agency and I love seeing 1st time buyers get the keys to their new home!



A think its considered a cap...but I could be wrong.  4 bed, 2 bath, basement, good sized property, one owner, hardwood floors

Great deal...and I mean GREAT!



Thanks TT!


----------



## marciemi

No, unfortunately I still have to work tomorrow.  But at least it's not more hours I have to make up.

Not jury duty again - but still.  First I got the letter telling me I might have it, then telling me I did, and this is the week finally.  Guess I've been talking about it too long!   

Sharon - congrats on the 20/25!  As I mentioned before, thanks to the Army, we did it the opposite and were married a year before we actually lived together.  So I guess it's more like 20/19 for us!

Congrats too to Katie!  That's cool!  4 bedrooms eh?  Wonder what you'll do with those?  I know - party at Katie's house!


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Rob...I meant to tell ya that Kelly's book is THE best book for Universal out there.  I have the current one (love the pix in it!) and one from 2005.... you simply cannot plan wrong with his book!! [/COLOR][/SIZE]



I'm almost finished already. Will prolly read like 20 times in the next 5 months


----------



## KStarfish82

Aite folks bedtime...


looooong day tomorrow


just think...... Monday is over!


and check out my ticker.... 




nitey night!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> why would a man have a court date for tossing this cute little guy @ someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this peep is able to hold it ; are they vicious or would it be animal abuse?



it's ok. a friend of mine use to work at a burger joint and some customers would throw their burgers back at the employees if they got it wrong. talk about moody!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

marciemi said:


> Some more pics for those of you who like easy reading.  These are the shots from around the condo.  Not a great condo - a bit worn or tired, *but for $66 a night and 3 bedrooms, we're not complaining.*A good view of the living room and kitchen area of the condo.  No, Matt isn't chewing on his toenails, although it looks like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt and Stephen's room.  Yes, the boys whined incessantly because there were only 3 bedrooms and two of them had to share a room - gasp!  The window next to Stephen's bed for some reason looks out onto the enclosed staircase leading up to our room.  Great view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking up into Eric's room, which overlooked the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys out on the balcony.  You can see the ski slopes in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner time - Stephen eating the meal of the day - spaghetti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt eating his version of spaghetti - noodles and salad dressing  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric not wanting his picture taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll take a break for now.  Unfortunately, there are still many more to go!  We haven't even made it to New York or Boston yet!
> 
> Edited to add that I can't figure out why the pics don't come out the same size.  I've never had this problem before this batch.  They're all taken with the same camera, at the same time, and reduced the same way.  Also, I accidentally made this album "private" so if anyone knows how to change that on photobucket (I've been trying), please let me know - thanks!



Wow, 66.00 a night!!! What a great place. Looks like you got the ritz for 66. Can't beat that. Looks like a wonderful time was had by all.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

KStarfish82 said:


> Yes I did and they accepted...cutting almost 25K off the original
> 
> So I am getting a lawyer and hopefully have a contract soon!
> 
> Thanks for asking!



Congratulations on the new house. How exciting!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Night, night.


----------



## loribell

Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????



only if you're talking about places to reinact scenes from the wizard of oz before dorothy gets to oz........i know i'm a dork!


----------



## loribell

RAPstar said:


> only if you're talking about places to reinact scenes from the wizard of oz before dorothy gets to oz........i know i'm a dork!



We started a fantasy thing for March Madness.  I was talking about the championship game you silly!


----------



## RAPstar

loribell said:


> We started a fantasy thing for March Madness.  I was talking about the championship game you silly!



march madness? championship? when did i travel to greece?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Sorry I'm late ... what did I miss???


----------



## outlander

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????


I picked UNC, I really did think they were going to pull it off without a hitch.  I'm glad Kansas took it to them AND Memphis.  Good for them.  Congrats Jayhawks! 



HI All!!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Sorry I'm late ... what did I miss???



everything.......and nothing. i don't know......im kinda "eh" tonite. maybe it's cause I have to drive to BFE tomorrow.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> everything.......and nothing. i don't know......im kinda "eh" tonite. maybe it's cause I have to drive to BFE tomorrow.



ok having a blonde moment here ... BFE???


----------



## bubba's mom

Trying to keep eyes open.....





loribell said:


> Except you don't really need to plan for a trip to Us/IOA with FOTL.



No...you don't need to 'plan'....but it IS a good book.....  



loribell said:


> Oh, Mike is in big trouble. I locked Christopher out of the house once, intentionally.



I member that story  



blueeyesrnc said:


> 21st century, here I come!!!



  glad I could help.....doin' a good job! 



t-and-a said:


> You need to look in the picture of the day thread! There's a picture of the Burger King (Mr. BK) on there....why can't Gema be on now? We need to get her an internet connection at her school!!!



Remember Gemma..... 





 



loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????



I can't remember who I picked....but I DO know it wasn't Heels...  


btw..PENNY....where is NASCAR update?  How'd my boy do???  


Let's see...hi to Penny, Tammy, Wendy, Jennifer, Alison, Todd, DM, Lawrence, Janet...oh ya know what....there are TOO many now.....

HI TO EVERYONE...HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD DAY AND HAVE A GOOD REST TONITE!!

CYA TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, not much happening here tonight ... so will say "Chao" for now ...


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> ok having a blonde moment here ... BFE???



semi-vulgar term for the middle of nowhere pretty much


----------



## AlexandNessa

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????



HHHHmmmm, my *cat* did!

DIS SAN THREADERS March Madness final standings:

1.  Savannah:  168
2.  Lori: 126
3.  Macraven:  104
4.  Tammy:  98
5.  Jodie: 97
6.  Tricia:  93
7.  Brab:  86
8.  Jennifer:  80
9.  Janet: 75
10.  Penny:  66
11.  Tracie:  64


*** thanks to all who participated.  see you next year.  hope we ALL do better than my cat next time.  ***


----------



## Metro West

Good morning!


----------



## RAPstar

I can't sleep!!!  lol Mornin, Todd!


----------



## Motherfletcher

*Morning,  Y'all!*


----------



## RAPstar

y r u ppl up so early?


----------



## scotlass

Morning youse........!!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Remember Gemma.....


OMG *BARB*!!!! Where on earth did you find that????? That has to be the one of the funniest smilies I've ever seen!!!


----------



## cbdmhgp

Anyone see the KU vs. Memphis game? good game, but Memphis should've won


----------



## tlinus

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

not like GEICO  - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO

guess what???

Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Good morning!



Good morning!  Good grief, you're up early.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> y r u ppl up so early?



No kidding!  I'm in the middle of my deepest sleep when you early birds are popping online.  I hope the worms were worth it.


----------



## scotlass

RAPstar said:


> y r u ppl up so early?



time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!

McDonalds any one ???


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!
> 
> McDonalds any one ???



Sure, my 2-year-old loves their chicken McNuggets.  It's the only protein he'll eat.  Poor boy is going to die of malnutrition in the land of plenty.


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning sunshines 

apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.  

It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?



marciemi said:


> Janet - I also like pasta salad, but I'd eat it cold - not hot with salad dressing!
> 
> One more update from the day I forgot to mention. Eric found out today that he qualified to go to state for his history day competition!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the same day as state competition for solo/ensemble (piano). And that's in Green Bay, while history day is in Madison.  We're going to see if it's possible to get time slots at opposite ends of the day, but I won't hold my breath! Ah, the joys of being an overscheduled, overtalented kid!
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, the band teacher (who screwed up the music for his audition Saturday) that I sent a quite irate email to last night didn't even bother replying to the email and just said something to Eric at school like "so I hear you had some problems at the audition". I'm like "um, yeah, that YOU caused!" Sending another email tonight, and if I don't get a response this time, then a copy of the email along with my problems with the teacher are going to the principal. Lot of fun!


 
i like it warm with clams from a can


Sharon G said:


> I also get light and tasty (I think they just changed the name to something like healthful cooking - doesn't sound as good with healthful in the title!)
> 
> You are close, I'm heading to Fort Lauderdale, about 45 minutes north of Miami. It's our 20/25 anniversary.


how romantic 
Reimen does offer quite a few selections, i've got boxfuls of old ones that i'm not sure whether to clip out what i like or save them



loribell said:


> Evening everyone! Hope you all had a fabulous day!
> 
> Hi to everyone else. *My mind has now gone blank*.


sounds like tag material to me



t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!
> I made a deal on a Honda Accord today. I'm going to pick it up on Saturday. My MIL is getting one too. I decided that since the  MIGHTY TAG FAIRY has not dipped my head in RED paint, I will get a red car!
> 
> *Jodie*, I won't be getting a Saturn, but *if DH sells his Cobra*, he is going to get a Saturn Sky. We've really done an about face on vehicles with the gas prices like they are. I think pretty soon, it will be hard to sell a gas guzzler, so he needs to go ahead and put his Cobra up for sale. Oh, and Jodie, I think you would make a GREAT tag fairy! Especially, since you know me and the tag fairy doesn't even know I exist. I suppose I'm going to have to quit begging to be "redded" (Mac's made-up word) cuz I'm probably getting on the tag fairy's nerves.....
> 
> 
> *Marcie*, jury duty again???? It seems like you've been in the pool forever! DH had to serve on a jury a few weeks ago. It was a drug case. They found him guilty of possession with intent to deliver. He had over a pound of marijuanna.


![/quote]
you've got to get dipped in red

congrats on the new car ; don't sell the Cobra - it's  .  New camaro coming out, way outta our league


RAPstar said:


> it's ok. a friend of mine use to work at a burger joint and some customers would throw their burgers back at the employees if they got it wrong. talk about moody!


security!  when i moonlighted as bartender a drunk I shut off started throwing lit matches @  me .  told him to get the heck out or i'd put a cap in his butt jk



AlexandNessa said:


> HHHHmmmm, my *cat* did!
> 
> DIS SAN THREADERS March Madness final standings:
> 
> 1. Savannah: 168
> 2. Lori: 126
> 3. Macraven: 104
> 4. Tammy: 98
> 5. Jodie: 97
> 6. Tricia: 93
> 7. Brab: 86
> 8. Jennifer: 80
> 9. Janet: 75
> 10. Penny: 66
> 11. Tracie: 64
> 
> 
> *** thanks to all who participated. see you next year. hope we ALL do better than my cat next time. ***


 
quit *****-footing around found  one of those random censored words you'd never think would be lol, let's say kitty-footing glad to see i was dead last...probably where i am in racing standings.  Wonder if there's a verboden list ala Carlins 7 Dirty Words posted here somewhere



scotlass said:


> time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!
> 
> McDonalds any one ???


 
The empress prefers the King (have to sneak around though, Gemma gets jealous)

barb - i forgot all about that icon 

larry - yuk re the car


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not like GEICO - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> 
> guess what???
> 
> Saved 200.00 - brab - need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way


 
 that adds up in a hurry!

SW has lowered the sale prices out to Las Vegas & Phoenix too this am, checked them on a whim.  Thought once they were on sale, they were fixed; guess not.  Still not lower than my original flight out mid day to Vegas.  

Was considering flying in a day earlier to Phoenix, only problem; not sure how bad the traffic would be around the airport @ 5:00 pm on a weekday & heading north to find a cheapo hotel room for the night before we get an early start to the GCanyon. Anybody familiar with the turf?


----------



## Sharon G

tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not like GEICO  - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> 
> guess what???
> 
> Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way



Whoo Hoo! Guess I should check mine for next month.
I'm looking for airfare for August to Daytona Beach to take James to college. Cheapest i found so far is $450.  



keishashadow said:


> Good morning sunshines
> 
> apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.
> 
> It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?


 
Can't help you, mine is on its last legs too. I bought a new fridge and dishwasher last year from Home Depot. Their prices were comparable to everyone elses, but they had a special 10% off weekend that we took advantage of.



keishashadow said:


> Reimen does offer quite a few selections, i've got boxfuls of old ones that i'm not sure whether to clip out what i like or save them



I've got boxes full too. Last year DD was pleading poverty at Mother's Day, so I had her buy a 3 ring photo album with the pages that you pull apart to insert photos. I cut out a ton of recipes and photos from the magazines and had her organize them in the album like a recipe book. It's pretty cool! I never would have gotten around to it, so it worked out good for both of us.


----------



## tlinus

Sharon G said:


> Whoo Hoo! Guess I should check mine for next month.
> I'm looking for airfare for August to Daytona Beach to take James to college. Cheapest i found so far is $450.



YIKES - that is pretty crazy!! Good Luck with the search 




Sharon G said:


> Can't help you, mine is on its last legs too. I bought a new fridge and dishwasher last year from Home Depot. Their prices were comparable to everyone elses, but they had a special 10% off weekend that we took advantage of.



We bought ours at sears - from the clearance center page.......wasn't too bad.....got to love those "special sales" inside the HD stores - that is how I managed to get our new front door  





Sharon G said:


> I've got boxes full too. Last year DD was pleading poverty at Mother's Day, so I had her buy a 3 ring photo album with the pages that you pull apart to insert photos. I cut out a ton of recipes and photos from the magazines and had her organize them in the album like a recipe book. It's pretty cool! I never would have gotten around to it, so it worked out good for both of us.



What a clever and thoughtful idea - I don't cook often enough to do something like that.....DH is the chef 'round here and has all of his recipies in his noggin. I am the grill queen


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Good morning sunshines
> 
> apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.
> 
> It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?



Exact same thing just happened to my mom.  Had a turkey dinner (small one) in there for 8 hours or so!  It was warm, but not hot.  

We bought ours from Best Buy when we moved here and I didn't think they were that expensive, but of course we bought the basic cheap-o model.  I've been happy with everything except the timer.  It will not let you change your mind while cooking.  So if you set it for 45 minutes, that's it - your only choice.  You can't change it until those 45 minutes are up.   So if you want it for less time, you just kind of have to watch it, or if you decide you need a longer time, you have to wait and then add it once it beeps.  Doesn't make sense to me!  We do have electric for the first time though and were able to get the smooth-top (I know there's a name for them one which is nice not having to clean all the gunk out around the burners!


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Hey Homies!
> I made a deal on a Honda Accord today. I'm going to pick it up on Saturday. My MIL is getting one too. I decided that since the  MIGHTY TAG FAIRY has not dipped my head in RED paint, I will get a red car!
> 
> *Jodie*, I won't be getting a Saturn, but if DH sells his Cobra, he is going to get a Saturn Sky. We've really done an about face on vehicles with the gas prices like they are. I think pretty soon, it will be hard to sell a gas guzzler, so he needs to go ahead and put his Cobra up for sale.  Oh, and Jodie, I think you would make a GREAT tag fairy! Especially, since you know me and the tag fairy doesn't even know I exist. I suppose I'm going to have to quit begging to be "redded" (Mac's made-up word) cuz I'm probably getting on the tag fairy's nerves.....



 
that's the spirit.............drive a red car.......tag fairy should notice you then. and put that red car in your tag next to the can of paint.  i'm serious


my red car would only get you too noticed.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tinker-tude said:


> That's so exciting!!!!!!!!!  This is a bad time to sell but a GREAT time to buy!
> 
> Macadamia (Tamie)


still trying to think of another name for T2d here.



KStarfish82 said:


> A think its considered a cap...but I could be wrong.  4 bed, 2 bath, basement, good sized property, one owner, hardwood floors
> 
> Great deal...and I mean GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TT!



that's a great house!

enough room for patty to live at with you.
such a thoughtful sissy.



RAPstar said:


> only if you're talking about places to reinact scenes from the wizard of oz before dorothy gets to oz........i know i'm a dork!



i would have said click those red slippers dorothy....... 



RAPstar said:


> march madness? championship? when did i travel to greece?




greece is highly overrated these days.
do they still have that big horsey there?









i'm just playing here, i'm  a big kidder.





now a few more pages to conquer and i am all kectuped for the morning.




did any one bring the cat in last night??????

i felt ill and went to bed unexpectedly before 9 last night.
but am here now and ready to play


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Good morning!




morning todd........get your car fixed yet?



Motherfletcher said:


> *Morning,  Y'all!*



morning mr skinny after all



scotlass said:


> Morning youse........!!



a g'morning to youse homie



cbdmhgp said:


> Anyone see the KU vs. Memphis game? good game, but Memphis should've won




going into it, i could not predict if it would be kansas or memphis.


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not like GEICO  - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> 
> guess what???
> 
> Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way



    That is great! 



keishashadow said:


> Good morning sunshines
> 
> apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.
> 
> It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?



That sucks! I keep thinking my dryer is going to go out. Been keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck finding a new one. 



> sounds like tag material to me



  



keishashadow said:


> Was considering flying in a day earlier to Phoenix, only problem; not sure how bad the traffic would be around the airport @ 5:00 pm on a weekday & heading north to find a cheapo hotel room for the night before we get an early start to the GCanyon. Anybody familiar with the turf?



Never been to Phoenix so I can't help there. We did stay one night in Winslow, AZ before we headed up to the GC. It was a nice town & the hotels weren't too bad at the time. And I also suggest trying priceline. I had never done it until me & sis went to NM but it worked out great. We had a very nice room, double beds for $33/night plus tax. 



scotlass said:


> time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!
> 
> McDonalds any one ???



Dang, I just ate breakfast.


----------



## loribell

Wow Sharon that airfare is terrible. Good luck finding something better. 

Mac hope you are feeling better now. I like Macadamia. 

Morning Todd & Fletch. 

Lawrence you feeling better? 

Later everyone!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not like GEICO  - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> 
> guess what???
> 
> Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way




grab them, that's a deal......

i finally bit the bullet and bought my air for orlando for the october trip.
it started out at $197 and then went to $239 in early march.
when the gas prices here jumped to $3.48 a gallon, i bought the air.
it had dropped on tuesday night back to 239 from $430 for a brief time so i bought then.

with the gas tanks probably heading to over $4 a gallon by end of may, i can't see the air prices dropping.  if they do, its still ok with me.  i have my tickets and seat already



Tinker-tude said:


> Good morning!  Good grief, you're up early.



looking at your ticket we see you have a 2 year old and you call getting up early ................... 

mine got up at 4 in the morning when they were 2.  it was done to drive me nuts



Tinker-tude said:


> No kidding!  I'm in the middle of my deepest sleep when you early birds are popping online.  I hope the worms were worth it.


    




scotlass said:


> time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!
> 
> McDonalds any one ???



youse got mcdonalds.......??
great!

i got back from hawaii at the end of march and had a struggle readjusting to the 5 hour time change.  it would have been 6 hour difference but daylight savings time kicked in then.



keishashadow said:


> Good morning sunshines
> 
> apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.
> 
> It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?
> 
> 
> 
> i like it warm with clams from a can
> 
> 
> 
> !


you've got to get dipped in red

congrats on the new car ; don't sell the Cobra - it's  .  New camaro coming out, way outta our league

security!  when i moonlighted as bartender a drunk I shut off started throwing lit matches @  me .  told him to get the heck out or i'd put a cap in his butt jk



quit *****-footing around found  one of those random censored words you'd never think would be lol, let's say kitty-footing glad to see i was dead last...probably where i am in racing standings.  Wonder if there's a verboden list ala Carlins 7 Dirty Words posted here somewhere



The empress prefers the King (have to sneak around though, Gemma gets jealous)

[/QUOTE]


i know the starred word..........what do i win?





keishashadow said:


> that adds up in a hurry!
> 
> SW has lowered the sale prices out to Las Vegas & Phoenix too this am, checked them on a whim.  Thought once they were on sale, they were fixed; guess not.  Still not lower than my original flight out mid day to Vegas.
> 
> Was considering flying in a day earlier to Phoenix, only problem; not sure how bad the traffic would be around the airport @ 5:00 pm on a weekday & heading north to find a cheapo hotel room for the night before we get an early start to the GCanyon. Anybody familiar with the turf?



i'll ask mr mac.  he did that a couple of times.

are you using kayak.com for help on your best fares and flights?
give it a try.



Sharon G said:


> Whoo Hoo! Guess I should check mine for next month.
> I'm looking for airfare for August to Daytona Beach to take James to college. Cheapest i found so far is $450.




the air this year is not dropping like it has in the last 10 years for me during my planning period.


sharon, i usually book on tuesday nights or early wednesdays for the lowest fares.

when ever someone buys a ticket on line, the price then jumps up a few dollars and holds there for close to 30 minutes.

recheck and keep rechecking for the fare to drop that night and then book.


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> HHHHmmmm, my *cat* did!
> 
> DIS SAN THREADERS March Madness final standings:
> 
> 1.  Savannah:  168
> 2.  Lori: 126
> 3.  Macraven:  104
> 4.  Tammy:  98
> 5.  Jodie: 97
> 6.  Tricia:  93
> 7.  Brab:  86
> 8.  Jennifer:  80
> 9.  Janet: 75
> 10.  Penny:  66
> 11.  Tracie:  64
> 
> 
> *** thanks to all who participated.  see you next year.  hope we ALL do better than my cat next time.  ***



I lost to a cat.  I don't know if I should be impressed or depressed.


----------



## RVGal

Where oh where is PENNY?

Her boy, Carl Edwards, WON the race on Sundy.  You'd think she would be here celebrating or gloating or something.  And Barb, your boy came in second... his best race all season.

Here's the results from Texas:


FIN ST CAR DRIVER MAKE SPONSOR PTS/BNS LAPS STATUS WINNINGS 
1 2 99 Carl Edwards  Ford Aflac 195/10 339 Running 541,150 
2 5 48 Jimmie Johnson  Chevrolet Lowe's 175/5 339 Running 364,286 
3 3 18 Kyle Busch  Toyota Interstate Batteries  170/5 339 Running 250,750 
4 4 12 Ryan Newman  Dodge Samsung HDTV / ALLTEL  160/0 339 Running 236,725 
5 14 11 Denny Hamlin  Toyota FedEx Ground  155/0 339 Running 206,841 
6 35 31 Jeff Burton  Chevrolet Prilosec OTC  150/0 339 Running 197,033 
7 24 20 Tony Stewart  Toyota The Home Depot  146/0 339 Running 184,236 
8 31 8 Mark Martin  Chevrolet U.S. Army  142/0 339 Running 174,358 
9 8 17 Matt Kenseth  Ford DEWALT 143/5 339 Running 173,891 
10 25 07 Clint Bowyer  Chevrolet Jack Daniel's  134/0 339 Running 145,025 
11 21 29 Kevin Harvick  Chevrolet Shell / Pennzoil  130/0 338 Running 167,411 
12 1 88 Dale Earnhardt Jr.  Chevrolet National Guard / AMP Energy  132/5 338 Running 151,275 
13 7 6 David Ragan  Ford AAA Insurance  124/0 338 Running 131,125 
14 32 26 Jamie McMurray  Ford Crown Royal Cask No. 16  121/0 338 Running 128,375 
15 41 38 David Gilliland  Ford Yates Racing  118/0 338 Running 138,083 
16 36 83 Brian Vickers  Toyota Red Bull  115/0 338 Running 116,725 
17 19 15 Paul Menard  Chevrolet Quaker State / Menards  112/0 338 Running 123,125 
18 38 28 Travis Kvapil  Ford Yates Racing  109/0 338 Running 140,639 
19 11 42 Juan Montoya  Dodge Texaco / Havoline  106/0 337 Running 139,733 
20 30 43 Bobby Labonte  Dodge Cheerios Racing / Sam's Club  103/0 337 Running 149,511 
21 29 22 Dave Blaney  Toyota Caterpillar 100/0 337 Running 124,783 
22 22 5 Casey Mears  Chevrolet Cheez-It / CARQUEST  97/0 337 Running 121,625 
23 23 2 Kurt Busch  Dodge Miller Lite  94/0 337 Running 102,125 
24 42 41 Reed Sorenson  Dodge Target 91/0 337 Running 132,189 
25 10 9 Kasey Kahne  Dodge Budweiser 88/0 336 Running 132,916 
26 26 19 Elliott Sadler  Dodge Best Buy / Garmin  85/0 336 Running 127,170 
27 13 66 Scott Riggs  Chevrolet State Water Heaters  82/0 336 Running 113,383 
28 27 10 Patrick Carpentier * Dodge Valvoline 79/0 335 Running 99,125 
29 9 84 Mike Skinner  Toyota Red Bull  76/0 334 Running 93,525 
30 15 7 Robby Gordon  Dodge Jim Beam  73/0 334 Running 115,533 
31 20 55 Michael Waltrip  Toyota NAPA AUTO PARTS  70/0 333 Running 99,997 
32 17 77 Sam Hornish Jr. * Dodge Mobil 1  67/0 333 Running 134,925 
33 40 00 Michael McDowell * Toyota Aaron's Dream Machine  64/0 332 Running 91,700 
34 28 21 Bill Elliott  Ford Motorcraft 61/0 332 Running 105,495 
35 34 01 Regan Smith * Chevrolet DEI / Principal Financial Group  58/0 331 Running 94,025 
36 12 1 Martin Truex Jr.  Chevrolet Bass Pro Shops / Tracker  60/5 330 Engine 115,908 
37 43 78 Joe Nemechek  Chevrolet Furniture Row
/ DenverMattress.com 52/0 330 Running 83,775 
38 39 70 Jeremy Mayfield  Chevrolet Haas Automation  49/0 329 Running 82,625 
39 16 16 Greg Biffle  Ford DISH Network / DishDVRs  46/0 312 Running 90,500 
40 37 34 John Andretti  Chevrolet Front Row Motorsports  43/0 263 Susp. 82,375 
41 6 44 David Reutimann  Toyota UPS 40/0 253 Engine 82,260 
42 33 96 J.J. Yeley  Toyota DLP HDTV  37/0 173 Accident 90,165 
43 18 24 Jeff Gordon  Chevrolet DuPont 34/0 124 Accident 131,327 

And the current standings in Cup points:


RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10 WINNINGS 
1 -- Jeff Burton 1065 Leader 7 0 1 3 5 1,324,490 
2 -- Kevin Harvick 1006 -59 7 0 0 2 4 1,153,090 
3 +2 Kyle Busch 1001 -64 7 1 1 4 4 1,572,740 
4 -- Dale Earnhardt Jr. 978 -87 7 1 0 3 5 1,395,140 
5 +1 Tony Stewart 957 -108 7 0 0 3 5 1,891,220 
6 +4 Jimmie Johnson 921 -144 7 1 0 3 3 1,557,550 
7 +1 Denny Hamlin 913 -152 7 0 1 2 4 1,296,660 
8 +3 Ryan Newman 901 -164 7 0 1 2 3 2,425,590 
9 -6 Greg Biffle 901 -164 7 0 0 3 4 1,063,490 
10 +4 Carl Edwards 881 -184 7 0 3 3 4 2,044,140 
11 +1 Clint Bowyer 874 -191 7 0 0 1 4 1,009,640 
12 -5 Kasey Kahne 874 -191 7 0 0 0 4 1,191,570 

13 +2 Matt Kenseth 820 -245 7 0 0 1 4 1,173,450 
14 -5 Jeff Gordon 783 -282 7 2 0 3 3 1,289,060 
15 +1 Kurt Busch 763 -302 7 0 0 1 1 1,614,970 
16 -3 Martin Truex Jr. 755 -310 7 0 0 0 1 1,062,040 
17 +2 David Ragan 752 -313 7 0 0 0 1 896,338 
18 -- Brian Vickers 746 -319 7 0 0 0 1 825,220 
19 -2 Juan Montoya 739 -326 7 0 0 0 0 1,003,850 
20 -- Elliott Sadler 711 -354 7 0 0 0 1 1,115,560 
21 -- Bobby Labonte 707 -358 7 0 0 0 0 1,082,450 
22 -- David Gilliland 699 -366 7 0 0 0 1 961,558 
23 -- Paul Menard 676 -389 7 0 0 0 0 854,545 
24 -- Travis Kvapil 646 -419 7 0 0 0 1 996,861 
25 +5 Jamie McMurray 615 -450 7 0 0 0 1 889,241 
26 +1 Casey Mears 611 -454 7 0 0 0 1 960,520 
27 -1 Reed Sorenson 607 -458 7 0 0 1 1 1,270,690 
28 -3 Robby Gordon 591 -474 7 0 0 0 1 959,519 
29 -- Scott Riggs 588 -477 7 0 0 0 0 851,010 
30 +6 Mark Martin 563 -502 5 0 0 0 2 900,953 
31 -3 David Reutimann 552 -513 7 0 0 0 0 823,480 
32 -- Michael Waltrip 530 -535 7 0 0 0 0 864,936 
33 -2 J.J. Yeley 505 -560 7 0 0 0 0 843,630 
34 +1 Sam Hornish Jr.* 502 -563 7 0 0 0 0 1,067,230 
35 -1 Regan Smith* 496 -569 7 0 0 0 0 801,930 
36 -3 Jeremy Mayfield 490 -575 7 0 0 0 0 757,475 
37 +1 Dave Blaney 473 -592 7 0 0 0 0 838,350 
38 -1 Dario Franchitti* 416 -649 6 0 0 0 0 705,113 
39 -- Dale Jarrett 367 -698 5 0 0 0 0 637,038 
40 +1 Mike Skinner 344 -721 5 0 0 0 0 396,675 
41 -1 Kyle Petty 296 -769 5 0 0 0 0 587,657 
42 -- Joe Nemechek 266 -799 5 0 0 0 0 574,625 
43 +2 Patrick Carpentier* 256 -809 4 0 0 0 0 342,953 
44 +2 Bill Elliott 207 -858 3 0 0 0 0 352,498 
45 -2 Ken Schrader 192 -873 3 0 0 0 0 331,454 
46 -2 Aric Almirola 179 -886 2 0 0 0 1 229,456 
47 +1 Michael McDowell* 149 -916 2 0 0 0 0 180,508 
48 -1 John Andretti 149 -916 3 0 0 0 0 422,213 
49 -- Kenny Wallace 34 -1031 1 0 0 0 0 256,735 
50 -- A.J. Allmendinger 0 -1065 0 0 0 0 0 22,345


----------



## loribell

RVGal said:


> I lost to a cat.  I don't know if I should be impressed or depressed.



And if I'm not mistaken that one was put up so she could walk me through the steps. So it wasn't even her real one! I got lucky. If it weren't for Kansas I would have completely stunk it up.


----------



## loribell

And my boy did absolutely awful at Texas. He hates that track.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> morning todd........get your car fixed yet?


Yes...got it fixed last week. Another hefty bill though.



loribell said:


> Morning Todd & Fletch.


Morning Lori!



RAPstar said:


> y r u ppl up so early?


I get up that early everyday for work. 



cbdmhgp said:


> Anyone see the KU vs. Memphis game? good game, but Memphis should've won


I picked Kansas to win but it was a helluva game...I only watched the first half.



Tinker-tude said:


> Good morning!  Good grief, you're up early.


Yeah...I hate getting up early but like leaving work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I lost to a cat.  I don't know if I should be impressed or depressed.



and what is wrong to losing to a cat?




i'm taking that you are not a cat person, more of a cow girl type of person.





for the newbies here, tricia aka rvgal has cows in her yard.
the real type of animals.

have her tell you the story of how she had to round them up one morning.
i have tried to find that story on the older threads for this week's memory lane trip but have not been successful yet.


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> and what is wrong to losing to a cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm taking that you are not a cat person, more of a cow girl type of person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the newbies here, tricia aka rvgal has cows in her yard.
> the real type of animals.
> 
> have her tell you the story of how she had to round them up one morning.
> i have tried to find that story on the older threads for this week's memory lane trip but have not been successful yet.




I like cats.  I just don't like losing to a cat.   

I put the cow story out on the CB.  I still have it in my User CP, so here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1576858


----------



## Metro West

Not a cat person here.


----------



## keishashadow

better watch out, the Egyptians revered cats (i think?) could've just been those crazies who push around groceries carts i'm thinking of...

sharon - SW sale only thru 6/25; of course; once the new schedule opens on the 17th all bets are off 

mac that's a whole lotta airfare $ between Hawaii & FL, yikes  Yes, you do win a 10# bag of scoopable kitty litter 

tricia - stats are greek to me too , be careful on the CB..they've got trolls

re stove - don't thinkthe sears clearance joint is still operational in our city...i'm going to duck my head in the sand & use my electric roaster until i win the lottery ; course - you have to play to win; which i don't. 

I always wanted a self-cleaning oven, now i see they have 2 classes of them -one that only does the sides & one that throws the bottom in...for double the price 

do you know they're sellling fancy-dancy ovens that are almost $2K , don't think i paid for than a couple hundred bucks for the last one 

off to store-yet again


----------



## tarheelmjfan

loribell said:


> Woo Hoo! Did anyone else pick Kansas to win it all?????





outlander said:


> I picked UNC, I really did think they were going to pull it off without a hitch.  I'm glad Kansas took it to them AND Memphis.  Good for them.  Congrats Jayhawks!
> 
> 
> 
> HI All!!





bubba's mom said:


> I can't remember who I picked....but I DO know it wasn't Heels...




*All this time, I thought you guys were my friends.      I was hoping noone would remind us about MM, then Lori (who I thought was my dear friend) comes on here partying over the Kansas win.     Then outlander is glad anybody but my beloved Heels won.       Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.      I feel like I have no friends. *


----------



## loribell

tarheelmjfan said:


> *All this time, I thought you guys were my friends.      I was hoping noone would remind us about MM, then Lori (who I thought was my dear friend) comes on here partying over the Kansas win.     Then outlander is glad anybody but my beloved Heels won.       Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.      I feel like I have no friends. *



Nah, I was just bragging that I picked the right team to win, not that I was glad they one. If you saw how I picked my teams you would understand my excitement over my second place finish! I didn't even look at team records. If I had looked at season records I might even have beaten Savvy! 

I am your friend. Promise! 

How are things by the way?


----------



## tlinus

tarheelmjfan said:


> *All this time, I thought you guys were my friends.      I was hoping noone would remind us about MM, then Lori (who I thought was my dear friend) comes on here partying over the Kansas win.     Then outlander is glad anybody but my beloved Heels won.       Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.      I feel like I have no friends. *



For what its worth - I had the Heels winning it all  .

friend


----------



## scotlass

Hi youse.....ive finally got something to say other than,well,hi youse !!!

Im just back from Matthew(DS7) parents afternoon.

While i didnt go full of fear ,cos Matthew himself was so laid back about it(jeez i remember being scared for weeks before mine,but i guess thats a whole other story) i am just blown away !!

I knew he is doing very well academically,there is group of 6 (Matthew being one) from both P3 classes who they had to fix new work schedules for because they are pretty much working to an age group higher.His teacher said he's is very involved in all the work,very instumental in all the lessons and takes his work seriously.All good and  just what you want to hear...............

Then she started to talk HIM.

Polite,thoughtful,considerate,kind,confident,level headed and a joy to teach.

She said he has a place in the class of being the _go to guy_ for help  or  if theres any arguements or disagreements he will step in   cos in her words " he sees the bigger picture" ...pretty cool for a seven year old.

She also said he spends alot of his free time helping the kids who struggle with their work.This really really pleased me.

Now i know we all see our kids how we want to see them so hearing someone else praising him is soooooooooo awesome.I actually got teary eyed at one point!!!!

I dont know if this is the kind of thing youse talk about i just wanted to share............x


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Katie, congrats on the house.    You were in the market at the right time.    I'm glad you got a great deal.     When do you get to move in?      I'm excited for you!  

Alison, glad you found a car.      How can the tag fairy not notice you now?

Rob, I see that you've decided to stay onsite at UO.    That was a very wise decision.    You're going to have a great trip. 

Lawrence, I hope your car's a cheap fix. 

Todd, I hope they finally got yours right this time. 

Marcie, thanks for sharing your pics.    You guys looked like you were having a great time.   I'll be expecting more pics soon.     Matt looks just like you, btw.*




tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not like GEICO  - but on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> 
> guess what???
> 
> Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way



 *Gotta love saving money!!! *



keishashadow said:


> apparently my oven has died?  over last few months, things came out unevenly cooked & on Sunday I had baked potatos in it for over 2 hours; when i went to check them, they were hard as a rock & just warm.
> 
> It's somewhere between 10 & 15 years old, guess I need to get a new one...cooktop still works. Went onto Lowes, BestBuy & Sears site; went into major sticker shock .  The basic models have doubled in price.  So, where else does one buy a stove?



*That stinks!   Sorry, I don't know the cheapest place to buy a stove.    I won't be replacing mine, until it dies.   On 2nd thought, since not everyone waits for something to die before replacing it, you may want to try Craigslist 1st.   You never know.   You may get lucky, & find someone wanting to upgrade or change colors.  *



> i like it warm with clams from a can



 





macraven said:


> mine got up at 4 in the morning when they were 2.  it was done to drive me nuts



 *Kenny would set up until 2am with me, then sleep until noon.    Obviously, we weren't strict about his bedtime.*  




> sharon, i usually book on tuesday nights or early wednesdays for the lowest fares.



*Not Sharon, but thanks for the tip.    I need to book airfare to meet up with my sisters in July.    I'll look tonight to see what I come up with. *




loribell said:


> Nah, I was just bragging that I picked the right team to win, not that I was glad they one. If you saw how I picked my teams you would understand my excitement over my second place finish! I didn't even look at team records. If I had looked at season records I might even have beaten Savvy!
> 
> I am your friend. Promise!
> 
> How are things by the way?



*Still questionable.     This week is Spring Break for them, so she's spending most of it with us.    It came at a good time.*


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> Hi youse.....ive finally got something to say other than,well,hi youse !!!
> 
> Im just back from Matthew(DS7) parents afternoon.
> 
> While i didnt go full of fear ,cos Matthew himself was so laid back about it(jeez i remember being scared for weeks before mine,but i guess thats a whole other story) i am just blown away !!
> 
> I knew he is doing very well academically,there is group of 6 (Matthew being one) from both P3 classes who they had to fix new work schedules for because they are pretty much working to an age group higher.His teacher said he's is very involved in all the work,very instumental in all the lessons and takes his work seriously.All good and  just what you want to hear...............
> 
> Then she started to talk HIM.
> 
> Polite,thoughtful,considerate,kind,confident,level headed and a joy to teach.
> 
> She said he has a place in the class of being the _go to guy_ for help  or  if theres any arguements or disagreements he will step in   cos in her words " he sees the bigger picture" ...pretty cool for a seven year old.
> 
> She also said he spends alot of his free time helping the kids who struggle with their work.This really really pleased me.
> 
> Now i know we all see our kids how we want to see them so hearing someone else praising him is soooooooooo awesome.I actually got teary eyed at one point!!!!
> 
> I dont know if this is the kind of thing youse talk about i just wanted to share............x



That is wonderful! I think he deserves a trip to Orlando!! He sounds like a wonderful young man. 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Still questionable.     This week is Spring Break for them, so she's spending most of it with us.    It came at a good time.*



Well I am glad it is spring break and she is getting to spend it with you. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...



Metro West said:


> Good morning!





RAPstar said:


> I can't sleep!!!  lol Mornin, Todd!









RAPstar said:


> y r u ppl up so early?


 


scotlass said:


> Morning youse........!!


Afternoon!



loribell said:


> Wow Sharon that airfare is terrible. Good luck finding something better.





macraven said:


> grab them, that's a deal......
> 
> i finally bit the bullet and bought my air for orlando for the october trip.
> it started out at $197 and then went to $239 in early march.
> when the gas prices here jumped to $3.48 a gallon, i bought the air.
> it had dropped on tuesday night back to 239 from $430 for a brief time so i bought then.


Our flights for October are still $750/pp ... haven't bought our tickets yet ... hoping the price will go down 



macraven said:


> that's the spirit.............drive a red car.......tag fairy should notice you then. and put that red car in your tag next to the can of paint.  i'm serious


I drive a red Toyota SUV


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Todd, I hope they finally got yours right this time. *


Thanks...this was a new problem that of course wasn't covered under the extended warranty. I never had problems with the starter before.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> I like cats.  I just don't like losing to a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the cow story out on the CB.  I still have it in my User CP, so here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1576858





all newbies..........read the cow story........it is a hoot......... use the link to get to it.

and it will help you understand the way this homie thinks.





Metro West said:


> Not a cat person here.




todd, i already know that and accept you the way you are........
besides talking about taxes last year, you did bring up the subject of cats...





keishashadow said:


> better watch out, the Egyptians revered cats (i think?) could've just been those crazies who push around groceries carts i'm thinking of...
> 
> 
> mac that's a whole lotta airfare $ between Hawaii & FL, yikes  Yes, you do win a 10# bag of scoopable kitty litter
> 
> tricia - stats are greek to me too , be careful on the CB..they've got trolls
> 
> re stove - don't thinkthe sears clearance joint is still operational in our city...i'm going to duck my head in the sand & use my electric roaster until i win the lottery ; course - you have to play to win; which i don't.
> 
> *I always wanted a self-cleaning oven*, now i see they have 2 classes of them -one that only does the sides & one that throws the bottom in...for double the price
> 
> do you know they're sellling fancy-dancy ovens that are almost $2K , don't think i paid for than a couple hundred bucks for the last one
> 
> off to store-yet again




i bought a self cleaning oven and have never used that feature.
i think you have to take the bulb out of the oven first when you use the self service thing.

i haven't figured out how to take my bulb out as it is stuck.


10 years and counting on using that feature.
i just wipe the mess out when it needs it.


don't waste your $$ on that self cleaning feature.



tarheelmjfan said:


> *All this time, I thought you guys were my friends.      I was hoping noone would remind us about MM, then Lori (who I thought was my dear friend) comes on here partying over the Kansas win.     Then outlander is glad anybody but my beloved Heels won.       Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.  I feel like I have no friends. *




oh my, don't think like that....









you are a homie and have homie friends here.

the tars will rise again.








scotlass said:


> Hi youse.....ive finally got something to say other than,well,hi youse !!!
> 
> Im just back from Matthew(DS7) parents afternoon.
> 
> While i didnt go full of fear ,cos Matthew himself was so laid back about it(jeez i remember being scared for weeks before mine,but i guess thats a whole other story) i am just blown away !!
> 
> I knew he is doing very well academically,there is group of 6 (Matthew being one) from both P3 classes who they had to fix new work schedules for because they are pretty much working to an age group higher.His teacher said he's is very involved in all the work,very instumental in all the lessons and takes his work seriously.All good and  just what you want to hear...............
> 
> Then she started to talk HIM.
> 
> *Polite,thoughtful,considerate,kind,confident,level headed and a joy to teach.
> 
> She said he has a place in the class of being the go to guy for help  or  if theres any arguements or disagreements he will step in   cos in her words " he sees the bigger picture" ...pretty cool for a seven year old.*
> 
> She also said he spends alot of his free time helping the kids who struggle with their work.This really really pleased me.
> 
> Now i know we all see our kids how we want to see them so hearing someone else praising him is soooooooooo awesome.I actually got teary eyed at one point!!!!
> 
> I dont know if this is the kind of thing youse talk about i just wanted to share............x



oh yea, we brag on ours here!
that is so wonderful ds is like that.
youse should be proud of him.....i know we are!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our flights for October are still $750/pp ... haven't bought our tickets yet ... hoping the price will go down





dang, that's a lot.......
crossing fingers it will come down for youse.


we paid for 2, economy section over $2150 for our chgo to hawaii tickets.
that killed me.


do you have any frequent flyer miles or a member of any airline for points in free flights?

i know, you are like me. no matter what the cost, you will still go to orlando this year.  but it is a sweeter trip when the air is cheaper.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd, i already know that and accept you the way you are........
> besides talking about taxes last year, you did bring up the subject of cats...


Did you have a tape recorder hidden somewhere? I can't remember my name half the time and you're remembering what we talked about almost a year ago!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> all newbies..........read the cow story........it is a hoot......... use the link to get to it.
> 
> and it will help you understand the way this homie thinks.



 I could see me saying those exact same things ...


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> dang, that's a lot.......
> crossing fingers it will come down for youse.
> 
> we paid for 2, economy section over $2150 for our chgo to hawaii tickets.
> that killed me.
> 
> do you have any frequent flyer miles or a member of any airline for points in free flights?
> 
> i know, you are like me. no matter what the cost, you will still go to orlando this year.  but it is a sweeter trip when the air is cheaper.



Especially since our airfare for the last few trips have been 1/2 that.

Ya we do have some FF miles that we can use.

And yep, no matter what the cost we'll still be there in October!




Metro West said:


> Did you have a tape recorder hidden somewhere? I can't remember my name half the time and you're remembering what we talked about almost a year ago!


Women remember EVERYTHING you men say ...   It's one of our many talents


----------



## tarheelmjfan

tlinus said:


> For what its worth - I had the Heels winning it all  .
> 
> friend






*I won't forget who had my back.  You & Tricia are my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.      I'll have your back, when you need it.     As for the Benedict Arnolds.....*








scotlass said:


> Hi youse.....ive finally got something to say other than,well,hi youse !!!
> 
> Im just back from Matthew(DS7) parents afternoon.
> 
> While i didnt go full of fear ,cos Matthew himself was so laid back about it(jeez i remember being scared for weeks before mine,but i guess thats a whole other story) i am just blown away !!
> 
> I knew he is doing very well academically,there is group of 6 (Matthew being one) from both P3 classes who they had to fix new work schedules for because they are pretty much working to an age group higher.His teacher said he's is very involved in all the work,very instumental in all the lessons and takes his work seriously.All good and  just what you want to hear...............
> 
> Then she started to talk HIM.
> 
> Polite,thoughtful,considerate,kind,confident,level headed and a joy to teach.
> 
> She said he has a place in the class of being the _go to guy_ for help  or  if theres any arguements or disagreements he will step in   cos in her words " he sees the bigger picture" ...pretty cool for a seven year old.
> 
> She also said he spends alot of his free time helping the kids who struggle with their work.This really really pleased me.
> 
> Now i know we all see our kids how we want to see them so hearing someone else praising him is soooooooooo awesome.I actually got teary eyed at one point!!!!
> 
> I dont know if this is the kind of thing youse talk about i just wanted to share............x



*That's awesome!     I know you're very proud, & you should be.    He sounds like a great kid. *  




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Our flights for October are still $750/pp ... haven't bought our tickets yet ... hoping the price will go down



 *I guess I won't complain about my $30 drive any more. * 





macraven said:


> oh my, don't think like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a homie and have homie friends here.




*Thanks for the hug.    Here's one for you.*  





> the tars will rise again.



*Of course, they will!    Just wait for next season.*  





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Women remember EVERYTHING you men say ...   It's one of our many talents



*Not this one.     I'm with Todd..... having a hard time remembering my name. *


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *


----------



## Metro West

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Not this one. I'm with Todd..... having a hard time remembering my name. *


Someone else like me...amazing.  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Women remember EVERYTHING you men say ...   It's one of our many talents


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## coastermom

GOOD AFTERNOON Everyone . 


Well had to go to work today  ..Not only was I in there as a sub but the teacher was out too . SO there were two subs in the room  . It was a tough day . 

I am going to make dinner now and then finish HW with the kiddies . I hope to get back on the  web tonight but who knows if I can get on with the kids using it and well I may go to bed   early after the day I had .

Hope to BBL .


----------



## outlander

tarheelmjfan said:


> *All this time, I thought you guys were my friends.      I was hoping noone would remind us about MM, then Lori (who I thought was my dear friend) comes on here partying over the Kansas win.     Then outlander is glad anybody but my beloved Heels won.       Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.      I feel like I have no friends. *


No, no, no, I said I was glad that Kansas took it to them....I picked UNC to win, and I really (really really) thought they were going to. I was just glad to see an awesome game (well...you know, except for that first half! )  I was CHEERING for them when they had it down to 6 points at the end.  They were just too tired from that amazing come back to finish it off.  I like your heels!  I am just a crazy college hoops fan in general, so I always want to see a great game.  And I love Roy Williams, I think he is a great coach.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Did you have a tape recorder hidden somewhere? I can't remember my name half the time and you're remembering what we talked about almost a year ago!


 
mac has a mind like a steel trap 

bringing this over, i'm stressin something fierce...yak @ ya later...

_when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap 

on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out) 

Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.

Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse. 

All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_

ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *


Lawrence...that stinks man. I hope you guys can work something out.


----------



## outlander

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *


Bummer.  Sorry to hear that.  I hope you can get it straightened out SOON


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Lawrence...that stinks man. I hope you guys can work something out.



*Yeah I hope so cause right now just worried on how I am going to get her to and from work until they get the thing fixed  *


----------



## outlander

keishashadow said:


> mac has a mind like a steel trap
> 
> bringing this over, i'm stressin something fierce...yak @ ya later...
> 
> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement


Oh my goodness.  Ugh...  how extremely scary.  Thankfully, you are okay (for the most part)  Try to rest... I know.... easier said than done... but try.  
Here's hoping you feel better soon (and lots of thanks for your safety!!)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *


Hope things work out with your car Lawrence ... sending some good thoughts your way


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement


 the tires and alignment can be fixed ... thank goodness you're OK ...


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement


Ouch Janet...good thing you're OK...Like Bonny said...the car can be fixed!


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hope things work out with your car Lawrence ... sending some good thoughts your way



*Thank you very much*


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Love the cow story!    

Thanks, Mac. I needed that.

Whatever happened to those cows?


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Look what happened to me after I tried to multi quote.











help...


----------



## blueeyesrnc

*keishashadow*, I'm glad your OK. Someone was watching over you today.


----------



## Metro West

blueeyesrnc said:


> Look what happened to me after I tried to multi quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help...


That's too funny!


----------



## RVGal

blueeyesrnc said:


> Whatever happened to those cows?



They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky.  Yum.

Janet, you had a close call.  Has your adrenalin stopped pumping yet?

Lawrence, I hope you get something worked out with your car.

Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.


----------



## ky07

RVGal said:


> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky.  Yum.
> 
> Janet, you had a close call.  Has your adrenalin stopped pumping yet?
> 
> Lawrence, I hope you get something worked out with your car.
> 
> Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.



*Thanks Tricia just hoping they can fix it and not charge me cause I have only had the car for 6 months *


----------



## scotlass

keishashadow said:


> mac has a mind like a steel trap
> 
> bringing this over, i'm stressin something fierce...yak @ ya later...
> 
> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement





Sounds scary....glad your ok.

Glad my DS story has ok.He is a top wee fella,thanks for the love !!!

Lori, he is getting a trip to Orlando but not till OCT 09 so he will get a wee prize at the weekend.

12.00 am so nighty,night.


----------



## damo

Oh Janet, so glad you are okay.  You're gonna feel jumpy for a while yet, I'm sure!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> I get up that early everyday for work.



what on earth do u do that u have to be up so early?


----------



## keishashadow

yep, buzzing around, made sauce for lasagne tomorrow...least i'm getting something done waiting for DH to come home, feed him, soak again & watch idol...creepy stuff a near miss is...i'll be nervous for awhile lol

see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> Rob, I see that you've decided to stay onsite at UO.    That was a very wise decision.    You're going to have a great trip.



Thanks!! I can't wait. Figured I could afford to "pamper" myself a lil since it is vacation. 1 day less of 5 months to go!!!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.


Right...just like this.  



RAPstar said:


> what on earth do u do that u have to be up so early?


I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.



Nifty! Luckily I don't hit traffic usually cause i'm like 12mi from work. and i usually don't go to work til 12 most of the time now. Today I hit a buttload. I had to drive about 40mi for a manager meeting. Had to be there at 10:30, wasn't over til 5, so I had traffic both ways.   Oh well, got free pizza out of it. And surprisingly they had just the right amount of sauce (usually have to order extra for my tastes).


----------



## scotlass

Metro West said:


> Right...just like this.
> 
> I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.





I could never multi quote but i think ive got it now......but how do you  quote only part of a post !!?


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> Someone else like me...amazing.
> 
> I'll keep that in mind.



Your name is Todd, hers is Tammy. Got it. 



outlander said:


> No, no, no, I said I was glad that Kansas took it to them....I picked UNC to win, and I really (really really) thought they were going to. I was just glad to see an awesome game (well...you know, except for that first half! )  I was CHEERING for them when they had it down to 6 points at the end.  They were just too tired from that amazing come back to finish it off.  I like your heels!  I am just a crazy college hoops fan in general, so I always want to see a great game.  And I love Roy Williams, I think he is a great coach.



See now you can feel better about it Tammy. Roy made Kansas the team that it is. 



keishashadow said:


> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement



Enjoy several nice long soaks in the tub. Glad you are okay. 



blueeyesrnc said:


> Love the cow story!
> 
> Thanks, Mac. I needed that.
> 
> Whatever happened to those cows?



They were eaten! 



blueeyesrnc said:


> Look what happened to me after I tried to multi quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help...



     



scotlass said:


> Sounds scary....glad your ok.
> 
> Glad my DS story has ok.He is a top wee fella,thanks for the love !!!
> 
> Lori he is getting a trip to Orlando but not till OCT 09 so he will get a wee prize at the weekend.
> 
> 12.00 am so nighty,night.



Dang 2009 is a long way away. Get him something good! 

Nite! 



RAPstar said:


> what on earth do u do that u have to be up so early?



If he told you he would have to kill you. 



Metro West said:


> Right...just like this.
> 
> I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.



Oh no! Now he has to kill you!


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> I could never multi quote but i think ive got it now......but how do you  quote only part of a post !!?



I just go and delete what I don't want to quote. Or if I want to break up one person's post into several I just put in the "[/quote]" myself at the end of the first part I want to quote then for the beginning of the next part I put in the "





> " part myself.


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> I just go and delete what I don't want to quote. Or if I want to break up one person's post into several I just put in the "


" myself at the end of the first part I want to quote then for the beginning of the next part I put in the "





> " part myself.



Thanks Lori, I will give it a go tomorrow....1.00am now....I REALLY NEED TO GO TO BED !!! 

Nighty Night x


----------



## RVGal

scotlass said:


> I could never multi quote but i think ive got it now......but how do you  quote only part of a post !!?



Once the quotes are on your reply screen, it will have 





			
				 screen name followed by a number said:
			
		

> Then the text of the whole quote
> 
> Then [ / QUOTE]
> 
> Delete whatever part you don't want from the text part and it won't display.  Does that make sense?  I had to play around with it for awhile before I got the hang of it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.


I worked in health care for many years  ... although it was in HR 



RAPstar said:


> Nifty! Luckily I don't hit traffic usually cause i'm like 12mi from work. and i usually don't go to work til 12 most of the time now. Today I hit a buttload. I had to drive about 40mi for a manager meeting. Had to be there at 10:30, wasn't over til 5, so I had traffic both ways.   Oh well, got free pizza out of it. And surprisingly they had just the right amount of sauce (usually have to order extra for my tastes).


When I was working at the University, anytime we wanted any of our medical residents to come to any sort of meeting we made sure to have food ... it was the only way they'd end up showing up!



scotlass said:


> ...1.00am now....I REALLY NEED TO GO TO BED !!!
> 
> Nighty Night x



G'night!!


----------



## RVGal

Well, guys... I wish I could say that I'll be heading to bed soon.  However, since that won't be for many, many hours later tonight (or, technically, tomorrow morning), I can't say it.

BUT, since Brad left the laptop at the office (grrrrrr), I won't have a 'puter to play on.  Y'all behave... or if you don't, take pictures so I can see too!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Metro West said:


> That's too funny!



Look at me now! 


RVGal said:


> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky.  Yum.
> 
> Janet, you had a close call.  Has your adrenalin stopped pumping yet?
> 
> Lawrence, I hope you get something worked out with your car.
> 
> Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.



Thanks so much.  I'm icing my eye down with a piece of steak as we speak. 


scotlass said:


> I could never multi quote but i think ive got it now......but how do you  quote only part of a post !!?



I'm glad I'm not the only one in the dark around here. 

  We'll have to stick together.


----------



## RAPstar

dinner time (then to read more of my Kelly Monaghan/Universal book)


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I worked in health care for many years  ... although it was in HR
> G'night!!


I work in a non-clinical area...I couldn't work in the actual hospital. Too many sick people.


----------



## coastermom

Janet you really had someone watching over you today . The car can always be fixed or replaced but the main thing is that you are ok.

Lawarence ...Only had the car 6 months and it cra**ed out on you. I would think that the car place would look at it and fix it free of charge but one never knows. I hope it works out in your favor . 


Going to get ready for bed I may be back in a little while but if not wanted to say GOOD NIGHT  . If I don't have to go to  in the morning i will be in to chat then if not it may be at night  then .


----------



## ky07

coastermom said:


> Janet you really had someone watching over you today . The car can always be fixed or replaced but the main thing is that you are ok.
> 
> *Lawarence ...Only had the car 6 months and it cra**ed out on you. I would think that the car place would look at it and fix it free of charge but one never knows. I hope it works out in your favor *.
> 
> 
> Going to get ready for bed I may be back in a little while but if not wanted to say GOOD NIGHT  . If I don't have to go to  in the morning i will be in to chat then if not it may be at night  then .



*Yeah I hope they fix it too cause hate to cut into my trip money to fix it *


----------



## Metro West

coastermom said:


> Going to get ready for bed I may be back in a little while but if not wanted to say GOOD NIGHT  . If I don't have to go to  in the morning i will be in to chat then if not it may be at night  then .


If we don't see you again tonight...have a good night!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *



oh no st lawrence.  tell me it ain't so.

the bad luck you have had so far has got to stop...

hoping that the expense will be minor and no charge for the tow.

let us know what happens.





keishashadow said:


> mac has a mind like a steel trap
> 
> bringing this over, i'm stressin something fierce...yak @ ya later...
> 
> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement



janet.....that is upsetting.  i am glad to hear you did not crash into it.
the car can be fixed.
you are precious and we all here are happy you are here to tell us about the accident.
keep us posted on how you are.
i'm sure you will be sore the next few days.
 






blueeyesrnc said:


> Love the cow story!
> 
> Thanks, Mac. I needed that.
> 
> Whatever happened to those cows?




out grazing in the neighbors yard probably....


----------



## ky07

*Good night Homies and sweet dream  *


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky.  Yum.
> 
> Janet, you had a close call.  Has your adrenalin stopped pumping yet?
> 
> Lawrence, I hope you get something worked out with your car.
> 
> Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.







WHAT..........you ate them.
your pets..........


but on the other hand, you don't have to cow herd anymore in the middle of the night.  so that is a good thing.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky.  Yum.
> 
> Janet, you had a close call.  Has your adrenalin stopped pumping yet?
> 
> Lawrence, I hope you get something worked out with your car.
> 
> Multi-quoting.  Down in the bottom right corner of the post, click the button in the middle that has a quotation mark in it.  The button should turn red.  Do that for each post you want to quote and then hit reply.  All the posts that you clicked should show up in your reply post.




oops, already answered above posts so skipping it now.
if i repeat myself, you will think i'm losing it... 



RAPstar said:


> what on earth do u do that u have to be up so early?




you don't really want to know that........ 



blueeyesrnc said:


> Look at me now!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.  I'm icing my eye down with a piece of steak as we speak.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one in the dark around here.
> 
> We'll have to stick together.




i'm joining that club with you.
yes, still trying to figure out photobucket.

i loved that smilie with the fist........so kewl

g'night to the ones that have retired for the evening.

bbl


----------



## Metro West

I'm heading to bed...have a good night!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> *Good night Homies and sweet dream  *





Metro West said:


> I'm heading to bed...have a good night!



G'night guys


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - how's the weather down by you?

I was actually going to post a bunch of happy bananas and let you all know this morning that all the snow was FINALLY gone from our yard.  However, about 3pm it started raining and by 4pm had switched over to snow.  Now we have a good couple inches out there and it's still snowing heavily!  The weird thing is that still if I look on weather.com or the weather channel, it insists it's raining and there's no snow anywhere near here!  I'll take some pics in the morning of our "rain"!  Awfully white and thick and fluffy!

Okay, time to subject you all to a few more pics!  Now we've moved on to Boston and our visit with my brother, his wife, and daughter 6 and son 3.  We took a lot of pics since the kids change so fast and it's been 2 years since we saw them last.  Ordered a couple photo books from Walgreens of all the pics for them and us.  

Okay - here we go - first all five kids:






Next, Eric playing the accompaniment part for his cousin to play the piano.  This was SO cute seeing the two of them playing together:






Matt with the Mini Cooper he's still hoping they'll sell him someday!






Stephen and cousin cute shot in the car:






Stephen and the cousins on the sofa bed:






This is where you realize how fast time is just flying by.  I swear their oldest was just born and now she's 6!  Auugghh!


----------



## RAPstar

love the pics marcie. you're family lucked out with the genetics.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I missed the deadline to enter my photography in the fair!  

However, it's only been a week and late entries may be allowed, if the Creative Arts Superintendent allows it.

*crossing fingers*


----------



## macraven

kid pics are the best, well, next to cat pics of course.


marcie, i was gonna post last night about the weather but when you didn't mention it i thought that meant to let it drop.

yesterday in the long range forecast, it said greenbay could get a foot of snow by friday.

we will have snow also but nothing like that.


now to go ketchup on the thread


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> kid pics are the best, well, next to cat pics of course.


One of my entries to the fair is going to be a cat pic!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey everyone!

I'm saying hello and good night in the same message...I'm pooped.

No catching up for me tonight, I'm gonna need cliff notes.


Marcie: Great pics!

Everyone who said kind words about the house: Thanks!!  Still have repairs so not moving in anytime soon.

Mac:  There will be NO ROOM for Patty...My house....we shared a room for 24 years!!


14 hours days suck big time....

Nitey nite!!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Keishashadow: So sorry to here about your day today.  At least your ok, that's what is important!  

Lawrence: So sorry to here about your car as well.  You just bought it and it died??  I hope they're going to do something about fixing/replacing it.

Marcie: Awesome pics and such cute kids!! 

Dark Marauder: Are you a professional photographer or is it a hobby?  I'll keep my fingers crossed as well!!!!   

Katie: No room for me????   

Mac: She should have a room for me, right??  Actually, she got the acceptance on April 1st and my brother and I were going to take a box and throw her stuff in it (my brother said box, I was going to use a garbage bag  ), put a sign with her name on it and place it outside the door!!   


Well, it's getting late and even though I'm not falling asleep yet, just gotta lay down and put my head on the pillow.  I'll turn on the tv watch a few minutes of it and be out like a light!!     So have a great night all!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Dark Marauder: Are you a professional photographer or is it a hobby?  I'll keep my fingers crossed as well!!!!


Hobby. I also like to take TONS of pics. Almost 1000 in CA alone!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

the Dark Marauder said:


> Hobby. I also like to take TONS of pics. Almost 1000 in CA alone!



Cool same here.  I went for a week in Hawaii last year and took well over 1000 pics there.  I've used the point and shoot digital cameras and just before going to Hawaii got an underwater digital camera which is awesome.  This Christmas, I just got the Pentax K100D Super (DSLR) and I'm not a pro with it but definitely learning!  What type of camera do you use?


----------



## macraven

it is not even midnight and the homies are pooping out already???




wow





the Dark Marauder said:


> One of my entries to the fair is going to be a cat pic!




a cat!
it best win first place



dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Keishashadow: So sorry to here about your day today.  At least your ok, that's what is important!
> 
> Lawrence: So sorry to here about your car as well.  You just bought it and it died??  I hope they're going to do something about fixing/replacing it.
> 
> Marcie: Awesome pics and such cute kids!!
> 
> Dark Marauder: Are you a professional photographer or is it a hobby?  I'll keep my fingers crossed as well!!!!
> 
> Katie: No room for me????
> 
> *Mac: She should have a room for me, right??  Actually, she got the acceptance on April 1st and my brother and I were going to take a box and throw her stuff in it (my brother said box, I was going to use a garbage bag  ), put a sign with her name on it and place it outside the door!!   *
> 
> 
> Well, it's getting late and even though I'm not falling asleep yet, just gotta lay down and put my head on the pillow.  I'll turn on the tv watch a few minutes of it and be out like a light!!     So have a great night all!!




i think so..........tell her you are moving in with her a month after she moves in.  that way, all the hard work and repairs will be done by then.


----------



## macraven

where is andy, brab, wendy, bonny, rose, marcie, janet, scratch janet, she had an accident today, R2D2, blue eyes, outlander, todd, jenn, tammy, jodie, fletcher...............and the rest of youse.




i'm locking the door now since you all snuck off and left me behind tonight.


knock on the window if you want in later.
the deadbolt lock is on ...........


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> where is andy, brab, wendy, bonny, rose, marcie, janet, scratch janet, she had an accident today, R2D2, blue eyes, outlander, todd, jenn, tammy, jodie, fletcher...............and the rest of youse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm locking the door now since you all snuck off and left me behind tonight.
> 
> 
> knock on the window if you want in later.
> the deadbolt lock is on ...........



night mac. would be more talkative but only slept an hour last night.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.

Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:

*Macraven*:  
I would've said, "click those heals, Dorothy!"
"Here I am now, and ready to play!"

*Janet*:
Let's just call it kitty-footing, shall we?
All shook up.  

*Todd*:
Definitely **not** a cat person.
RIPs with the DIS girlies.

*Alison*:
Needs to be dipped in red!
Yet, goes green for gas mileage.

*Tracie*:
Self-proclaimed "Grill Queen."  Yeah, just try to argue that.

*Marcie*:
Of course we bought the basic, cheap-o model.  Is there any other kind?
Happy bananas = no snow.

*Mary*:
2 subs + 1 room = tough day. 


*Outlander*:  
Crazy college hoops fan ... in general, that is.

*blueeyesrnc*:
Multi-quote deficient
Seeks multi-quote vitamin
Found one in Tricia

*Andy*:
Definitely not a morning person.
Nifty!
Don't call me Bob.  Just call me.

*DM*:
Misses Deadlines
Photographer & Sea Gull Extraordinaire

*Katie*:
Says hello & goodbye in same message; then poops.

*Patty*:
No room for her at Casa de Katie.  
Happy to have her own room.

*Tinker-tude*:
Good grief, you're up early.

*scotlass*:
McDonald's anyone?
She's lovin' it!

*Sharon*:
Mine is on its last legs.
Whoo-hoo!

*Tricia*:
Loses to cat.  Hates it.
They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky ... YUM!

*Lori*:
Multi-quote Queen
Hates TX tracks.  

*Tammy*:
All in on Tarheels.
Feel like she has no friends.
Seeking paranoia treatment.

*Bonny*:
Dyed her hair red to match her car.
RIPs with homies.

*Lawrence*:
A good day in the Lawrence household starts with healthy cars.


----------



## macraven

very cute jodie.


are you at work?


----------



## macraven

jodie, do you ever read your emails.........

just wondering.


i think your box is filled up again.

remember when we did that to you one night.
well, i thought it was funny...


nope the homies are catching zzzzzz's
your box was not filled up tonight.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> night mac. would be more talkative but only slept an hour last night.



note accepted.


sweet sleep


----------



## Motherfletcher

Morning Sunshine!


----------



## coastermom

GOOD MORNING !!! Waiting for the call from work got to get the kiddies up and if there is no work I will be back later . If I gotta go to work be back tonight... 


HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> jodie, do you ever read your emails.........
> 
> just wondering.
> 
> 
> i think your box is filled up again.
> 
> remember when we did that to you one night.
> well, i thought it was funny...
> 
> 
> nope the homies are catching zzzzzz's
> your box was not filled up tonight.



Sorry, it wasn't a "cleaning the truck" night for me at work for the most part.

My PM box isn't full.  Promise!  But, yes, I did think it funny when you filled my inbox!

I don't always read my email at work because my provider's GUI sux and times me out in the middle of writing messages.  Half the time I think I'm going to read a message, but it wants me to reply to it without including the text I'm replying to.  Then I go back but what I've already read looks like its new.  It sux!  I think I did email you back though.

I'm glad you liked your faux-tag.

I just perused the posts from when I last posted yesterday and gleaned faux-tags from that.  I don't think our Brab posted yesterday?  

I should have added:

*motherfletcher*:
Reliable alarm clock
Kicks butt in weight-loss competitions


*Brab*:
Tanning SME
Emoticon Queen


----------



## Motherfletcher

macraven said:


> i think your box is filled up again.



I hate when that happens!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## RVGal

Morning everyone.

Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.

I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.


----------



## tlinus

Motherfletcher said:


> *I hate when that happens*!



      - *you kill me

and congrats on the 40lbs - try for another 5!!!!*


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.




    

*Best of Luck to you guys today. Is Daniel with the in laws?

Let us know when you get back!*


----------



## tlinus

*Dear Jodie (The Faux Tag Fairy)

Love the work you did on the faux tags

Get this right - I AM the grilling Queen    

Still on midnights? Not too much longer til vacation  *


----------



## Motherfletcher

tlinus said:


> - *you kill me
> 
> and congrats on the 40lbs - try for another 5!!!!*



I'm struggling with 40.  This morning it was 38.  I'm sooooo hungry that people do not stay in my office very long because of how I'm looking at them and drooling.  The bet is over Monday and I can't weight!


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *



*Morning Lawrence - 

Did not get to say it yesterday, but I hope everything works out with the car. Was it used or new? If it was used, they should carry some sort of warranty - its only been 6 months 

Let us know how you make out with everything!*


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

macraven said:


> i think so..........tell her you are moving in with her a month after she moves in.  that way, all the hard work and repairs will be done by then.



That's a great idea, except we'll all probabaly be helping out with the repairs anyway!!  



AlexandNessa said:


> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Macraven*:
> I would've said, "click those heals, Dorothy!"
> "Here I am now, and ready to play!"
> 
> *Janet*:
> Let's just call it kitty-footing, shall we?
> All shook up.
> 
> *Todd*:
> Definitely **not** a cat person.
> RIPs with the DIS girlies.
> 
> *Alison*:
> Needs to be dipped in red!
> Yet, goes green for gas mileage.
> 
> *Tracie*:
> Self-proclaimed "Grill Queen."  Yeah, just try to argue that.
> 
> *Marcie*:
> Of course we bought the basic, cheap-o model.  Is there any other kind?
> Happy bananas = no snow.
> 
> *Mary*:
> 2 subs + 1 room = tough day.
> 
> 
> *Outlander*:
> Crazy college hoops fan ... in general, that is.
> 
> *blueeyesrnc*:
> Multi-quote deficient
> Seeks multi-quote vitamin
> Found one in Tricia
> 
> *Andy*:
> Definitely not a morning person.
> Nifty!
> Don't call me Bob.  Just call me.
> 
> *DM*:
> Misses Deadlines
> Photographer & Sea Gull Extraordinaire
> 
> *Katie*:
> Says hello & goodbye in same message; then poops.
> 
> *Patty*:
> No room for her at Casa de Katie.
> Happy to have her own room.
> 
> *Tinker-tude*:
> Good grief, you're up early.
> 
> *scotlass*:
> McDonald's anyone?
> She's lovin' it!
> 
> *Sharon*:
> Mine is on its last legs.
> Whoo-hoo!
> 
> *Tricia*:
> Loses to cat.  Hates it.
> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky ... YUM!
> 
> *Lori*:
> Multi-quote Queen
> Hates TX tracks.
> 
> *Tammy*:
> All in on Tarheels.
> Feel like she has no friends.
> Seeking paranoia treatment.
> 
> *Bonny*:
> Dyed her hair red to match her car.
> RIPs with homies.
> 
> *Lawrence*:
> A good day in the Lawrence household starts with healthy cars.





Motherfletcher said:


> Morning Sunshine!





coastermom said:


> GOOD MORNING !!! Waiting for the call from work got to get the kiddies up and if there is no work I will be back later . If I gotta go to work be back tonight...
> 
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE



Awesome tags!!  These also would work as some good cliff notes too for our busier DISers!!  



Metro West said:


> Good morning all!





ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *





RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.



GOOD MORNING ALL!!  HAVE A WONDERFUL WEDNESDAY!!!   

Good Luck with Josh and the testing today!!!


----------



## tlinus

Motherfletcher said:


> I'm struggling with 40.  This morning it was 38.  I'm sooooo hungry that people do not stay in my office very long because of how I'm looking at them and drooling.  The bet is over Monday and I can't weight!



*I know you mentioned wanting a steak smothered in pork chops - seriously though - reward yourself but try to keep it off - You have done a great job  *


----------



## outlander

Hope everything goes well today Tricia  

Good morning everyone!

Don't forget to start the day with some good food!





Have a wonderful day 


Jodie....your tags were tooo cute!  GREAT job!


----------



## ky07

tlinus said:


> *Morning Lawrence -
> 
> Did not get to say it yesterday, but I hope everything works out with the car. Was it used or new? If it was used, they should carry some sort of warranty - its only been 6 months
> 
> Let us know how you make out with everything!*



*Yeah it was used and the carlot where I got it was suppose to pick it up yesterday but never did and they are closed today so right now just worried about getting my Dw to work and hoping where its at no one breaks into the car*


----------



## keishashadow

Didn't want to get out of bed this am, going to be that motrin sort of day. Got a big lift when i saw my counter announcing 75 days till next trip  . Honestly, think the counters make it worse lol

marci -nic pics! would your son fit in that mini cooper? thinking clown car with all those peeps crawling out of it 

St L - hope the car bill doesn't cramp your style!



Metro West said:


> Right...just like this.
> 
> I work at a hospital but more importantly I go in early to beat the traffic.


beat it!  

_You Have To Show Them That You're Really Not Scared_
_You're Playin' With Your Life, This Ain't No Truth Or Dare_
_They'll Kick You, Then They Beat You,_
_Then They'll Tell You It's Fair_
_So Beat It, But You Wanna Be Bad_

_, _shamefully, i've downloaded most of MJackson remakes on new album



RAPstar said:


> Oh well, got free pizza out of it. And surprisingly they had just the right amount of sauce (usually have to order extra for my tastes).


if you feed them, they will stay ; i like to dip mine in ranch dressing



macraven said:


> kid pics are the best, well, next to cat pics of course.


of course, however; cats don't talk back - usually...just miss the litter box



the Dark Marauder said:


> One of my entries to the fair is going to be a cat pic!


 can we see it when it's finished?



KStarfish82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Everyone who said kind words about the house: Thanks!! Still have repairs so not moving in anytime soon.
> 
> Mac: There will be NO ROOM for Patty...My house....we shared a room for 24 years!!
> quote]
> you'll miss her when she's gone
> i'm holding u up as poster child for my middle DS, has a bug to move out & get one of those swinging singles apts @ local marina ; big $s. Told him to put the same amount of dough away for a year & he'd have a nice DP on a house...assume it's what u did. If not, it's my story & i'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> dolPhinlovEr83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keishashadow: So sorry to here about your day today. At least your ok, that's what is important!
> 
> Mac: She should have a room for me, right?? Actually, she got the acceptance on April 1st and my brother and I were going to take a box and throw her stuff in it (my brother said box, I was going to use a garbage bag  ), put a sign with her name on it and place it outside the door!!
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did that with ex when i tossed him out & he let months go before he came & got this stuff....out with the old, in with the new
> 
> ps meant to mention it, forgot-d'0h...did i see you post on Sheraton Vistana thread as to staying there? It's fantastic, wish the TS gods would give me another offer i couldn't refuse to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> AlexandNessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Janet*:
> Let's just call it kitty-footing, shall we?
> All shook up.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rather provacative nomiker
> fantastic recap...can you do it daily?
> 
> 
> 
> RVGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep. He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am. Not *too* bad considering. He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed. Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more. Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day. I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all that & a hair scrubbing too...does the fun never end?
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfletcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with 40. This morning it was 38. *I'm sooooo hungry that people do not stay in my office very long* *because of how I'm looking at them and drooling*. The bet is over Monday and I can't weight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hannibal needs a bottle of chianti
> abosolutely amazing battle!!!!!  you've inspired me...i'm whipping out the slim fast this morning...may not drink it though...
> 
> whip it! whip it good!
Click to expand...


----------



## scotlass

OUCH...sorry Morning youse.

Training last night ( I do Karate)and as we have been doing lots of grading work recently(i passed my Purple belt on saturday )  
my instuctor decided to _turn the fitness work it up a notch !!!_

"Hey Im a purple belt now....bring it on big boy....is that the best youse can do !?"

fastforward 7.30 this morning,lets just say its just aswell i have a low bed to _roll_ out off....or i'd still be there.

Never knew your eyelids could hurt so bad............


----------



## keishashadow

scotlass said:


> OUCH...sorry Morning youse.
> 
> Training last night ( I do Karate)and as we have been doing lots of grading work recently(i passed my Purple belt on saturday )
> my instuctor decided to _turn the fitness work it up a notch !!!_
> 
> "Hey Im a purple belt now....bring it on big boy....is that the best youse can do !?"
> 
> fastforward 7.30 this morning,lets just say its just aswell i have a low bed to _roll_ out off....or i'd still be there.
> 
> Never knew your eyelids could hurt so bad............


 usually only happens after a night of pub crawling 

be well, congrats!


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> I'm struggling with 40.  This morning it was 38.  I'm sooooo hungry that people do not stay in my office very long because of how I'm looking at them and drooling.  The bet is over Monday and I can't weight!




congrats on the weight loss..
monday will soon be here.



RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.




keep us posted on how all goes.
i'm sure you'll be hitting the bed early tonight.  it will be a long day for you today.  good wishes and prayers for all of you.



ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies  *



morning homie   



Metro West said:


> Good morning all!


morning homie.......someone beat you to the worm this morning..


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Keisha: Yes, we do own a week at Vistana.  We stayed there for the first time last year and loved it!!  We will be back there in a week and a half and then got an offer for the Starwood points and are staying at the new Vistana Villages in August!!!  I would recommend Vistana to everyone!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Didn't want to get out of bed this am, going to be that motrin sort of day. Got a big lift when i saw my counter announcing 75 days till next trip  . Honestly, think the counters make it worse lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hannibal needs a bottle of chianti
> abosolutely amazing battle!!!!!  you've inspired me...i'm whipping out the slim fast this morning...may not drink it though...
> 
> whip it! whip it good!




janet, i bet you are sore today.
take drugs, you'll feel better real soon.
hope you feel better today!

good one with hannibal, coffee on monitor time.... 




scotlass said:


> OUCH...sorry Morning youse.
> 
> Training last night ( I do Karate)and as we have been doing lots of grading work recently(i passed my Purple belt on saturday )
> my instuctor decided to _turn the fitness work it up a notch !!!_
> 
> "Hey Im a purple belt now....bring it on big boy....is that the best youse can do !?"
> 
> fastforward 7.30 this morning,lets just say its just aswell i have a low bed to _roll_ out off....or i'd still be there.
> 
> Never knew your eyelids could hurt so bad............



youse a purple belt.........congratulations.


note to self:  don't tick off scotlass.  she can whip my butt.   



keishashadow said:


> usually only happens after a night of pub crawling
> 
> be well, congrats!


----------



## yankeepenny

hey all!


----------



## scotlass

note to self:  don't tick off scotlass.  she can whip my butt.   


yes , be nice.....or I might go all Jackie Chan on youse *** !!!!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> hey all!





there you is.........good to see you miss lucky penny.
how has work been?





scotlass said:


> note to self:  don't tick off scotlass.  she can whip my butt.
> 
> 
> yes , be nice.....or I might go all Jackie Chan on youse *** !!!!




let me rethink this................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






you bet i'll be nice to mrs chan here..............hey hey, got youse!


----------



## RVGal

yankeepenny said:


> hey all!



Yay!  Penny's here!  I was asking where you were after the race on Sunday.  I saw Carl do his backflip and thought of you.


----------



## coastermom

Tircia Hope everything goes well today I am sure you will get a good report and a big  .

ONLY 21 MORE DAYS till my trip   I really need to get a bathing suite and some summer clothes out ...  . 

Ok got to go get the house clean and do  ..I swear those clothes are multiplying down there on their own.  I figure if I clean up  upstairs here I can scrapbook while I do the  downstairs . 

BBL


----------



## Metro West

AlexandNessa said:


> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Todd*:
> Definitely **not** a cat person.
> RIPs with the DIS girlies.


LOL...that's great!


----------



## Sharon G

Good Morning!

Bosses are in the office today, so doing this on the sly!

St. L - how can they be closed on a Weds?  
Is your car still on the side of the road?

Janet - thank goodness you are still in one piece. Take it easy today.

Scotlass - congrats on the purple belt!  

Jodie - loved the tags!

Penny - long time no see.  My boy Harvick is doing pretty good!

Mac - Hi! Loved the kitty photos. Still waiting for Hawaii....

Tricia - good luck today. I'm glad Brad is going with you. Makes it a bit easier.

Todd - just another day for you in paradise?


----------



## Sharon G

Outlander - thanks for the breakfast! It was yummy.  

Coastermom - I've got 24 days left! I need a new swimsuit too. Lands End has one I have my eye on. Might mosey on down to Sears and see if they have it.


----------



## outlander

Are ya'll really going to leave me with all of this food?

ETA:  You're welcome Sharon! 

Sears carries Land's End?  I had no idea!  *must get out from under rock*


----------



## macraven

outlander said:


> Are ya'll really going to leave me with all of this food?
> 
> ETA:  You're welcome Sharon!
> 
> Sears carries Land's End?  I had no idea!  *must get out from under rock*



food..............i came.  i ate it all up.

many tanks...


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.



Congrats on making it this far!  You'll be in our thoughts today!  Good luck!!  



tlinus said:


> *Dear Jodie (The Faux Tag Fairy) *



Okay, I deleted too much of the quote and can't get it back.  But I also wanted to thank Jodie for her hilarious tags.  Like most of you, I just read mine the first time through, but had fun going back and reading everyone elses later!



Motherfletcher said:


> I'm struggling with 40.  This morning it was 38.  I'm sooooo hungry that people do not stay in my office very long because of how I'm looking at them and drooling.  The bet is over Monday and I can't weight!



Love your pun!   



keishashadow said:


> marci -nic pics! would your son fit in that mini cooper? thinking clown car with all those peeps crawling out of it



Well, our whole family definitely doesn't fit!  I think it looks pretty comical too, but he desperately wants one!



Sharon G said:


> Good Morning!
> Bosses are in the office today, so doing this on the sly!



Boss is out of the office for the rest of the week here!    

No jury duty again today.  Just one more day to go!    Just my luck I'll be assigned to a 2 week trial then tomorrow, but I'm hoping not!

Took some snow pics this morning to share with you peeps sometime!


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Todd - just another day for you in paradise?


You mean working or living in Florida?


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone. 

Jodie - great job on the faux tags. I love it! 

Scotlass- Congrats on the purple belt. Sorry you are sore today! 

Lawrence - the car mess sucks. Hope you don't have to break in to the vacation fund. 

Fletch - Congrats on the weight loss. 

Outlander - Thanks for the breakfast. 

Janet - Hope you can sleep better tonight and the stiffness goes away. 

Katie - You know you are going to miss Patty. 

Patty - Same for you! I can't wait to hear all about you guys' vacation. And since you take lots of pics I do expect to see them. 

DM - Good luck getting into the contest. So if you take so many pics why have we not seen lots of pics of the Orlando parks?????

Tricia - Just wanted you to know I am thinking about you guys. Can't wait for you to check in. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry my mind is foggy today.


----------



## Sharon G

outlander said:


> Are ya'll really going to leave me with all of this food?
> 
> ETA:  You're welcome Sharon!
> 
> Sears carries Land's End?  I had no idea!  *must get out from under rock*



They carry a small variety of Lands End things in my Sears. Plus, if you order from the catalog and need to return something, you can return it to Sears!


----------



## marciemi

outlander said:


> Are ya'll really going to leave me with all of this food?
> 
> ETA:  You're welcome Sharon!
> 
> Sears carries Land's End?  I had no idea!  *must get out from under rock*




Not talls though.  That frustrates me since we love Lands End and both DH and I wear tall sizes in everything which they don't carry in the stores.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> It is almost anniversary time here!
> 
> on April 10, 2007, this thread was born.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it would be kewl to go back and post on april 10 past quotes down memory lane here.
> 
> find something that touched you
> find something that made you laugh or cry
> 
> locate when you first came on board............
> 
> throw in some of the things that made us bond so well.
> 
> it is all up to you.
> no one has to quote or go back, just thought it would be fun to see how we all think one year later.
> 
> 
> here are the links to the past 2 threads.
> phamton was kind enough to provide them for us
> 
> 
> Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196
> 
> Part 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698593
> 
> The first thread was started 4/10/07
> 
> I added a link to the other threads in your first post on Part 3.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll repeat this post again during the week as not everyone reads every page when they are behind.
> 
> and newbies, join in on the fun.
> find something you find funny or interesting.
> 
> no one is required to do this.
> so don't feel pressured if you don't want to.




just repeating the links in case you lost them.


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Marcie - do you really think we want to see more snow pics?!?  

just joking with ya!

Question for you - I think I remember you posting that Matt went to the prom with his girlfriend last year. I'm assuming that he bought her a corsage, did he also buy a 
boutonniere (sp?) or did his girlfriend buy it?


----------



## outlander

Sharon G said:


> They carry a small variety of Lands End things in my Sears. Plus, if you order from the catalog and need to return something, you can return it to Sears!


Yay!!


marciemi said:


> Not talls though.  That frustrates me since we love Lands End and both DH and I wear tall sizes in everything which they don't carry in the stores.


Boo!!  I'm a tall too.

Ahhhwell.... 

I hope you find your swimsuit their Sharon.


----------



## marciemi

Sharon - he hasn't gone to prom yet (only juniors or seniors) but they do homecoming and a winter ball.  For the ball last year and for homecoming, he got GF's and she got his (but told him what to get for her).  This time she wanted one she could keep, so she got artificial ones for both of them that they could have forever (everyone say AAWWWW!).  But my impressions is that in general she's supposed to buy his and him hers, if that makes sense!

Some fast pics for all of you before I head out!  We're almost done!  Maybe only one more batch (not counting the snow from this morning!).

Stephen with his namesake Uncle:






A couple cute shots with Stephen and his favorite cousin (and vice versa!):











Me and my Goddaughter having fun playing cards:






All this excitement was too much for her mom  :






I'll try to check in from work.  Everyone have a great day!


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> Hi Marcie - do you really think we want to see more snow pics?!?



Well if I have to shovel it, then you have to see it!


----------



## coastermom

Sharon G said:


> Outlander - thanks for the breakfast! It was yummy.
> 
> Coastermom - I've got 24 days left! I need a new swimsuit too. Lands End has one I have my eye on. Might mosey on down to Sears and see if they have it.



I went to sears nothing too great here. I ordered two from Newport News and just didn't like them in the colors I picked . I now see the same suit in all black which I may just order now that I sent the other two back. I need a strapless one too for Aug. My dress for my sisters wedding which is 8/29 is strapless and I don't want funny tan lines . Other wise the pictures will look funny  and noody wants a cranky bride  at least I don't want to hear her .  . Ok off to scrap soon . BBL


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> looking at your ticket we see you have a 2 year old and you call getting up early ...................
> 
> mine got up at 4 in the morning when they were 2.  it was done to drive me nuts



He was a lot worse when he was younger.  He'd wake up screaming every two hours when he dropped his pacifier.  It takes me a long time to fall asleep so I was averaging three hours of sleep a night.  Now, we're all night owls around here.  My kids are WIDE AWAKE at 9:00 when they go to bed.  My husband was bound and determined to reclaim the spare room/nursery as his office a few months ago.  So the crib (night time cage) is gone and the boys are in bunk beds.  The 2 yr old gets out of bed the moment the door is closed and plays until midnight when he drags himself back to bed.  I have to wake him up at 7:20 after Jared has gotten ready for school to put him in a jacket and toss him into the car seat.  And then he won't nap....  I'd give my left arm for that kind of energy again.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I hate getting up early but like leaving work at 3:30pm instead of 5pm.



I can relate, but on the opposite end of the spectrum.  Before I had kids I liked working late so I could stay up as late as I wanted (4 AM) and sleep in until 10:30.  I'm creative, so my brain works better at night.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Well if I have to shovel it, then you have to see it!





 






Tinker-tude said:


> He was a lot worse when he was younger.  He'd wake up screaming every two hours when he dropped his pacifier.  It takes me a long time to fall asleep so I was averaging three hours of sleep a night.  Now, we're all night owls around here.  My kids are WIDE AWAKE at 9:00 when they go to bed.  My husband was bound and determined to reclaim the spare room/nursery as his office a few months ago.  So the crib (night time cage) is gone and the boys are in bunk beds.  The 2 yr old gets out of bed the moment the door is closed and plays until midnight when he drags himself back to bed.  I have to wake him up at 7:20 after Jared has gotten ready for school to put him in a jacket and toss him into the car seat.  And then he won't nap....  I'd give my left arm for that kind of energy again.





you have more years of that..............just in case you thought it gets better


i only have your 2 y/o energy when i am at UO during HHN time.

i play all the time and sleep very little.


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Then she started to talk HIM.
> 
> Polite,thoughtful,considerate,kind,confident,level headed and a joy to teach.
> 
> She said he has a place in the class of being the _go to guy_ for help  or  if theres any arguements or disagreements he will step in   cos in her words " he sees the bigger picture" ...pretty cool for a seven year old.
> 
> She also said he spends alot of his free time helping the kids who struggle with their work.This really really pleased me.
> 
> Now i know we all see our kids how we want to see them so hearing someone else praising him is soooooooooo awesome.I actually got teary eyed at one point!!!!
> 
> I dont know if this is the kind of thing youse talk about i just wanted to share............x



That's wonderful!!!!!!!!!  It says a lot for your parenting skills and his maturity.  You should be glowing.  It's not often that you get an advanced mental AND emotional mind in the same boy.  My husband's family is all brilliant, but they were all half crazy and rather unempathetic growing up.  Hooray for the Scotlass family!  Can we transplant a bit of his maturity into MY seven-year-old?


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> Not talls though.  That frustrates me since we love Lands End and both DH and I wear tall sizes in everything which they don't carry in the stores.



I need petite, and most of the petite stuff around here just screams GRANNY.  If there are short grandmas, you have to figure they were short when they were younger, too.  And they passed that genetric trait on....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Greetings all! 



macraven said:


> where is andy, brab, wendy, bonny, rose, marcie, janet, scratch janet, she had an accident today, R2D2, blue eyes, outlander, todd, jenn, tammy, jodie, fletcher...............and the rest of youse.
> 
> i'm locking the door now since you all snuck off and left me behind tonight.
> 
> knock on the window if you want in later.
> the deadbolt lock is on ...........


... I checked into bed early - was sooo sleepy



AlexandNessa said:


> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Bonny*:
> Dyed her hair red to match her car.
> RIPs with homies.



Well done!  



coastermom said:


> ONLY 21 MORE DAYS till my trip   I really need to get a bathing suite and some summer clothes out ...


   ... 28 days for us


----------



## marciemi

Tinker-tude said:


> I'd give my left arm for that kind of energy again.



I used to say that when Matt was in kindergarten.  There was a little ante-room the kids (and parents) could wait in before the bell rang in bad weather.  Probably about 10 feet square.  You'd get 5 or 6 (or more!) kids in there and they'd just be bouncing off the walls.  We'd be like 'if only we could harvest this energy!"   



macraven said:


> i play all the time and sleep very little.



Since I'm a believe in Garfield's quote "You only live once, so be sure to get lots of sleep!", I guess I don't fit in that well around here!  



Tinker-tude said:


> I need petite, and most of the petite stuff around here just screams GRANNY.  If there are short grandmas, you have to figure they were short when they were younger, too.  And they passed that genetric trait on....



And I just thought they shriveled up as they got older!


----------



## bubba's mom

Hi everyone....it's me   Didja's miss me??  Nahh....prolly not....

Well, here's 2 days of ketchupin...... 




Metro West said:


> Good morning!





RAPstar said:


> y r u ppl up so early?



okay...first...that is WAY too early Todd!!  5am I can understand...but BEFORE 5 am..... no way..... 

Rob...it's normal for these guys to be up that early....(I know...they're strange!) 



t-and-a said:


> OMG *BARB*!!!! Where on earth did you find that????? That has to be the one of the funniest smilies I've ever seen!!!



Glad you love him.... sorry however...cannot reveal the source.....('fraid what y'alls would think of me!) 



tlinus said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> on a whim, checked out flights to and from MCO
> Saved 200.00 - brab -  need to keep checking the airfare!!! ours went from 74 to 59 per each way



I know you got my back sista....but, for the THREE of us, we put $249 out of our pocket for r/t tix this year (cuz of our credit  ).....we are good to go!  It's just not gonna get any better for us....altho, I am THRILLED the prices finally came down for you! 



scotlass said:


> time difference.....its lunch time here !!!!
> 
> McDonalds any one ???




That's just too  



keishashadow said:


> SW has lowered the sale prices out to Las Vegas & Phoenix too this am, checked them on a whim.  Thought once they were on sale, they were fixed; guess not.  Still not lower than my original flight out mid day to Vegas.



I remember when our air opened...$99 o/w pp....wasn't thrilled, but with the credit, we couldn't beat it.  (Accustomed to SW releasing at $79 o/w...think those days are over!) 



Sharon G said:


> Whoo Hoo! Guess I should check mine for next month.
> I'm looking for airfare for August to Daytona Beach to take James to college. Cheapest i found so far is $450.



WOW Sharon...that's a LOT for a dinky airport like Daytona... 



RVGal said:


> Barb, your boy came in second... his best race all season.
> 
> Here's the results from Texas:
> 
> 
> FIN ST CAR DRIVER MAKE SPONSOR PTS/BNS LAPS STATUS WINNINGS
> 1 2 99 Carl Edwards  Ford Aflac 195/10 339 Running 541,150
> *2 5 48 Jimmie Johnson  *Chevrolet Lowe's 175/5 339 Running 364,286
> 3 3 18 Kyle Busch  Toyota Interstate Batteries  170/5 339 Running 250,750
> 4 4 12 Ryan Newman  Dodge Samsung HDTV / ALLTEL  160/0 339 Running 236,725
> 5 14 11 Denny Hamlin  Toyota FedEx Ground  155/0 339 Running 206,841
> 
> 
> And the current standings in Cup points:
> 
> RANK +/- DRIVER POINTS BEHIND STARTS POLES WINS TOP 5 TOP 10 WINNINGS
> 1 -- Jeff Burton 1065 Leader 7 0 1 3 5 1,324,490
> 2 -- Kevin Harvick 1006 -59 7 0 0 2 4 1,153,090
> 3 +2 Kyle Busch 1001 -64 7 1 1 4 4 1,572,740
> 4 -- Dale Earnhardt Jr. 978 -87 7 1 0 3 5 1,395,140
> 5 +1 Tony Stewart 957 -108 7 0 0 3 5 1,891,220
> *6 +4 Jimmie Johnson *921 -144 7 1 0 3 3 1,557,550
> 7 +1 Denny Hamlin 913 -152 7 0 1 2 4 1,296,660
> 8 +3 Ryan Newman 901 -164 7 0 1 2 3 2,425,590
> 9 -6 Greg Biffle 901 -164 7 0 0 3 4 1,063,490
> 10 +4 Carl Edwards 881 -184 7 0 3 3 4 2,044,140



 Lookit me not knowing what i'm doing!! 



tarheelmjfan said:


> *Now Barb, my supposed good friend Barb, brags she didn't pick the Heels to win.      I feel like I have no friends. *



Oh puleeze....I AM your friend    I told them I didn't know what I was doing..... Besides...I had them all the way to the finals...and then my thought was....they had a good season, and if they make it all the way to the finals, they'd be due for a 'loss'....so, my thinking was that way.....has nothing to do with YOU personally...... & I think you know that.... (you just stirrin the pot, ain'tcha?)



tlinus said:


> For what its worth - I had the Heels winning it all  .
> 
> friend



kiss @$$



tarheelmjfan said:


> * As for the Benedict Arnolds.....*



now, now..... 



ky07 said:


> *Yeah I hope so cause right now just worried on how I am going to get her to and from work until they get the thing fixed  *



Lawrence....sorry you are having car problems....that sux.... I certainly hope you don't have to 'dip into your fun money' to get yer wheels fixed..... I've been meaning to ask you....doesn't MaryEva drive? 



keishashadow said:


> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> _


_

I'm glad you are okay....but, didn't this happen to you before??   Sounds familiar??  (must be the blonde thing again???)  In a way, too bad you have good reflexes.....I'd let them hit me and (maybe) get a new car and some "extra" for vacation.....OR that new stove...kwim??  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:




... anytime we wanted any of our medical residents to come to any sort of meeting we made sure to have food ... it was the only way they'd end up showing up!


Click to expand...



well of course!!!  Say "FREE BEER" and Jodie is right there by the time you are finished saying it!!  



the Dark Marauder said:



			I missed the deadline to enter my photography in the fair!  

However, it's only been a week and late entries may be allowed, if the Creative Arts Superintendent allows it.

*crossing fingers*

One of my entries to the fair is going to be a cat pic! 

Click to expand...


My fingers are crossed for you....by any chance, you want to share said photo?? 



KStarfish82 said:



			...I'm pooped.
		
Click to expand...


YOU'RE pooped?  Ain't that Tricia's line??? 



dolPhinlovEr83 said:



			I just got the Pentax K100D Super (DSLR) and I'm not a pro with it but definitely learning!  What type of camera do you use?
		
Click to expand...


I'm just looking for a bag or housing to put DS's dig camera in for underwater shots.....(you really don't think I'm gonna use OUR dig camera...didja?) 



macraven said:



*where is *andy, *brab*, wendy, bonny, rose, marcie, janet, scratch janet, she had an accident today, R2D2, blue eyes, outlander, todd, jenn, tammy, jodie, fletcher...............and the rest of youse.

i'm locking the door now since you all snuck off and left me behind tonight.

knock on the window if you want in later.
the deadbolt lock is on ...........

Click to expand...


I wuz hiding under the covers....ya didn't see me! 



AlexandNessa said:



Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.

Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:



Click to expand...



I love it!!!  Does this mean you are TF "in-training"??? 



macraven said:



			jodie, do you ever read your emails.........

just wondering.


i think your box is filled up again.

remember when we did that to you one night.
well, i thought it was funny...

Click to expand...


I remember that...I thought it was funnie!!



Motherfletcher said:



Morning Sunshine! 

Click to expand...


Holy crap!!!  That's a little bright for that early in the morning...dontcha think? 



AlexandNessa said:




 I don't think our Brab posted yesterday?  

*Brab*:
Tanning SME
Emoticon Queen

Click to expand...


Nope...didn't post yesterday....that thing called "real life" got in the way again   I likes my "faux-tags"  



dolPhinlovEr83 said:



			Awesome tags!!  These also would work as some *good cliff notes *too for our busier DISers!! 

Click to expand...


I agree..... (cuz I'M one of those 'busy' ones) 



scotlass said:



OUCH...sorry Morning youse.

Training last night ( I do Karate)and as we have been doing lots of grading work recently(i passed my Purple belt on saturday )  
my instuctor decided to turn the fitness work it up a notch !!!

"Hey Im a purple belt now....bring it on big boy....is that the best youse can do !?"

fastforward 7.30 this morning,lets just say its just aswell i have a low bed to roll out off....or i'd still be there.

Never knew your eyelids could hurt so bad............
		
Click to expand...


karate as in 'taekwondo' or other martial arts karate??  (just inquiring b/c my son is 1st degree blackbelt in TKD....5 months till 2nd degree testing...) 



macraven said:



			note to self:  don't tick off scotlass.  she can whip my butt.  

Click to expand...


(don't worry....my Bubba got yer back)



yankeepenny said:



			hey all! 

Click to expand...


Look what Niles dragged in!!  HIYA Penny!!  New job keeping you busy?? 



Metro West said:



You mean working or living in Florida? 

Click to expand...


What's the difference.....really?? 



outlander said:



			Boo!!  I'm a tall too.

Ahhhwell....
		
Click to expand...



I feel yer pain too!_


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Since I'm a believe in Garfield's quote "You only live once, so be sure to get lots of sleep!", I guess I don't fit in that well around here!



That's funny...my philosophy is "I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead."


----------



## scotlass

Tinker-tude said:


> That's wonderful!!!!!!!!!  It says a lot for your parenting skills and his maturity.  You should be glowing.  It's not often that you get an advanced mental AND emotional mind in the same boy.  My husband's family is all brilliant, but they were all half crazy and rather unempathetic growing up.  Hooray for the Scotlass family!  Can we transplant a bit of his maturity into MY seven-year-old?



thanks. 

dont get me wrong he is _a 7 year old boy_ so he still has his moments...but in the whole hes no a bad wee laddie!!

Im guessing from your siggy DS is into star wars,Matthew likes the films but WWE is his big obsession!!.


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> Hi everyone....it's me   Didja's miss me??  Nahh....prolly not....
> 
> Well, here's 2 days of ketchupin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay...first...that is WAY too early Todd!!  5am I can understand...but BEFORE 5 am..... no way.....
> 
> Rob...it's normal for these guys to be up that early....(I know...they're strange!)
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you love him.... sorry however...cannot reveal the source.....('fraid what y'alls would think of me!)
> 
> 
> 
> I know you got my back sista....but, for the THREE of us, we put $249 out of our pocket for r/t tix this year (cuz of our credit  ).....we are good to go!  It's just not gonna get any better for us....altho, I am THRILLED the prices finally came down for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just too
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when our air opened...$99 o/w pp....wasn't thrilled, but with the credit, we couldn't beat it.  (Accustomed to SW releasing at $79 o/w...think those days are over!)
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Sharon...that's a LOT for a dinky airport like Daytona...
> 
> 
> 
> Lookit me not knowing what i'm doing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puleeze....I AM your friend    I told them I didn't know what I was doing..... Besides...I had them all the way to the finals...and then my thought was....they had a good season, and if they make it all the way to the finals, they'd be due for a 'loss'....so, my thinking was that way.....has nothing to do with YOU personally...... & I think you know that.... (you just stirrin the pot, ain'tcha?)
> 
> 
> 
> kiss @$$
> 
> 
> 
> now, now.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence....sorry you are having car problems....that sux.... I certainly hope you don't have to 'dip into your fun money' to get yer wheels fixed..... I've been meaning to ask you....doesn't MaryEva drive?



*No Barb she doesn't but we are working on that if I can get a dependable car   *


----------



## Sharon G

bubba's mom said:


> WOW Sharon...that's a LOT for a dinky airport like Daytona...
> 
> 
> I think thats half the problem, its a dinky airport that only has a few airlines flying into it.
> 
> I could have him fly into Orlando, but then he would have to catch a shuttlebus for the 90 minute ride to Daytona. Too many things can go wrong that way, like the plane is late and he misses the shuttle....


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Keisha: Yes, we do own a week at Vistana. We stayed there for the first time last year and loved it!! We will be back there in a week and a half and then got an offer for the Starwood points and are staying at the new Vistana Villages in August!!! I would recommend Vistana to everyone!


our 1st time offsite, couldn't believe how close to WDW it is!



yankeepenny said:


> hey all!


 
ur alive 



coastermom said:


> Tircia Hope everything goes well today I am sure you will get a good report and a big  .
> 
> ONLY 21 MORE DAYS till my trip  I really need to get a bathing suite and some summer clothes out ...  .
> 
> Ok got to go get the house clean and do  ..I swear those clothes are multiplying down there on their own. I figure if I clean up upstairs here I can scrapbook while I do the  downstairs .
> 
> BBL


 
groan, bathing suit season 



Sharon G said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Bosses are in the office today, so doing this on the sly!


stealth mode!



Tinker-tude said:


> I need petite, and most of the petite stuff around here just screams GRANNY. If there are short grandmas, you have to figure they were short when they were younger, too. And they passed that genetric trait on....


 
and what's wrong with petite grannies  , i am not a grandma yet..phew

barb - howyadoin? this time was a dooser, thought i was going to get majorly crunched. I have black & blues on opposite side of where i hit; think it was from bouncing off the door bad girl didn't have seatbelt on. . went back out & looked @ the SUV this afternoon...can't believe the tires aren't flat .  Couldn't get it looked @ until Friday. Hope i didn't bend the frame, since i didn't report it. Probably should've since i've got 2 foregiveness' w/insurance company based on long-time customer, etc. I'm thinking the best; nothing's going to drag vacation out of my claws...that's why the good lord made credit cards. 

bbl


----------



## RVGal

We're home.  The test went fine.  In fact, Joshua slept through most of it.  The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head.  There were 25 of those little suckers.  She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to.  As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone.  I said, "I hope you were serious."

I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.

So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home.  I had a flat tire.  Not low, FLAT.  We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it.  Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.

I am beyond exhausted, but it is done.  I just have to hang on until bedtime.  And bedtime will come early tonight!


----------



## tlinus

RVGal said:


> We're home.  The test went fine.  In fact, Joshua slept through most of it.  The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head.  There were 25 of those little suckers.  She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to.  As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone.  I said, "I hope you were serious."
> 
> I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.
> 
> So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home.  I had a flat tire.  Not low, FLAT.  We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it.  Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted, but it is done.  I just have to hang on until bedtime.  And bedtime will come early tonight!




Tricia,

Glad to hear that ll went well.....sux about the tire though

You deserve an early bedtime!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> you have more years of that..............just in case you thought it gets better
> 
> 
> i only have your 2 y/o energy when i am at UO during HHN time.
> 
> i play all the time and sleep very little.



I know the chalenges of parenthood never go away or get easy.  They just transform a little bit.  New challenges, new blessings.  Otherwise, life would be boring!  And I envy you.  I never have my baby's energy anymore.  Even after a nap!


----------



## Tinker-tude

marciemi said:


> And I just thought they shriveled up as they got older!



Yes, but not THAT much!  You can only dry up so much and still be animated.


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Im guessing from your siggy DS is into star wars,Matthew likes the films but WWE is his big obsession!!.



Yes, DS is very into Star Wars.  But less from the movies than from the video games and toys.  He has three light sabers and a bunch of Lego sets.


----------



## scotlass

Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, DS is very into Star Wars.  But less from the movies than from the video games and toys.  He has three light sabers and a bunch of Lego sets.



Matthew does like the Lego Star wars video games too.....he laughs hysterically when Chewy pulls peoples arms off. Boys.....


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> and what's wrong with petite grannies
> 
> 
> bbl



THEY ARE TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why am I the only one who sees the danger?


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> Matthew does like the Lego Star wars video games too.....he laughs hysterically when Chewy pulls peoples arms off. Boys.....



So does Jared!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good evening everyone!


----------



## scotlass

Barb ; its Wado Kai Karate.

DS has trained since he was 4 and one day i just thought....i could do that !!!
When you are the wrong side of 30 its not easy but I LOVE IT !!

Your  son is doing well,I dont know much about Taekwondo but i know the Black belt training is hard.


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> THEY ARE TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why am I the only one who sees the danger?


 
they don't need to take it over, they already own it...

all that alimony & child support and living the high live on grandpa's pension 

don't worry, be happy...

i won't go gently into that dark grannie-hood ; they're going to have to drag me kickin' & screamin'


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> We're home. The test went fine. In fact, Joshua slept through most of it. The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head. There were 25 of those little suckers. She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to. As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone. I said, "I hope you were serious."
> 
> I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.
> 
> So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home. I had a flat tire. Not low, FLAT. We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it. Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted, but it is done. I just have to hang on until bedtime. And bedtime will come early tonight!


 
what, you're not watching the Penguins playoff game tonight  

jk, sweet dreams...not sure how you didn't melt down @ the sight of the flat tire...amazing what reserves we find hidden deep when it comes to taking care of our family


----------



## blueeyesrnc

AlexandNessa said:


> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Macraven*:
> I would've said, "click those heals, Dorothy!"
> "Here I am now, and ready to play!"
> 
> *Janet*:
> Let's just call it kitty-footing, shall we?
> All shook up.
> 
> *Todd*:
> Definitely **not** a cat person.
> RIPs with the DIS girlies.
> 
> *Alison*:
> Needs to be dipped in red!
> Yet, goes green for gas mileage.
> 
> *Tracie*:
> Self-proclaimed "Grill Queen."  Yeah, just try to argue that.
> 
> *Marcie*:
> Of course we bought the basic, cheap-o model.  Is there any other kind?
> Happy bananas = no snow.
> 
> *Mary*:
> 2 subs + 1 room = tough day.
> 
> 
> *Outlander*:
> Crazy college hoops fan ... in general, that is.
> 
> *blueeyesrnc:
> Multi-quote deficient
> Seeks multi-quote vitamin
> Found one in Tricia*
> 
> *Andy*:
> Definitely not a morning person.
> Nifty!
> Don't call me Bob.  Just call me.
> 
> *DM*:
> Misses Deadlines
> Photographer & Sea Gull Extraordinaire
> 
> *Katie*:
> Says hello & goodbye in same message; then poops.
> 
> *Patty*:
> No room for her at Casa de Katie.
> Happy to have her own room.
> 
> *Tinker-tude*:
> Good grief, you're up early.
> 
> *scotlass*:
> McDonald's anyone?
> She's lovin' it!
> 
> *Sharon*:
> Mine is on its last legs.
> Whoo-hoo!
> 
> *Tricia*:
> Loses to cat.  Hates it.
> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky ... YUM!
> 
> *Lori*:
> Multi-quote Queen
> Hates TX tracks.
> 
> *Tammy*:
> All in on Tarheels.
> Feel like she has no friends.
> Seeking paranoia treatment.
> 
> *Bonny*:
> Dyed her hair red to match her car.
> RIPs with homies.
> 
> *Lawrence*:
> A good day in the Lawrence household starts with healthy cars.



Love my new tags! Tanks! You're a clever gal.



RVGal said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Joshua & I survived our night of 5 hours sleep.  He managed to hang on until 1:30am, so we slept until 6:30am.  Not *too* bad considering.  He is awake and alert (well... alert-ish), so our first hurdle is crossed.  Now we have to give him a bath (his hair must be shampooed just before the test) and hopefully that will recharge him some more.  Brad worked things out so he can go with me, so we'll be leaving around 10:30am... have lunch on the way down... then the test is scheduled for 1pm.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  I'm just looking to get through it and get it behind me.



Good luck.



scotlass said:


> OUCH...sorry Morning youse.
> 
> Training last night ( I do Karate)and as we have been doing lots of grading work recently(i passed my Purple belt on saturday )
> my instuctor decided to _turn the fitness work it up a notch !!!_
> 
> "Hey Im a purple belt now....bring it on big boy....is that the best youse can do !?"
> 
> fastforward 7.30 this morning,lets just say its just aswell i have a low bed to _roll_ out off....or i'd still be there.
> 
> Never knew your eyelids could hurt so bad............



Congratulations. You're the woman. 



RVGal said:


> We're home.  The test went fine.  In fact, Joshua slept through most of it.  The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head.  There were 25 of those little suckers.  She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to.  As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone.  I said, "I hope you were serious."
> 
> I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.
> 
> So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home.  I had a flat tire.  Not low, FLAT.  We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it.  Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted, but it is done.  I just have to hang on until bedtime.  And bedtime will come early tonight!



Glad all went well. Hang in there.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Night, night. Sleep well.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> Hi everyone....it's me   Didja's miss me??  Nahh....prolly not....




But of course. I just knew where you were. 




bubba's mom said:


> That's funny...my philosophy is "I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead."



Mine too!




RVGal said:


> We're home.  The test went fine.  In fact, Joshua slept through most of it.  The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head.  There were 25 of those little suckers.  She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to.  As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone.  I said, "I hope you were serious."
> 
> I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.
> 
> So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home.  I had a flat tire.  Not low, FLAT.  We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it.  Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted, but it is done.  I just have to hang on until bedtime.  And bedtime will come early tonight!



Well I am glad that is over.   



Tinker-tude said:


> THEY ARE TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why am I the only one who sees the danger?



   



keishashadow said:


> they don't need to take it over, they already own it...
> 
> all that alimony & child support and living the high live on grandpa's pension
> 
> don't worry, be happy...
> 
> i won't go gently into that dark grannie-hood ; they're going to have to drag me kickin' & screamin'



Well I am already there but you sure can't tell it! 
Hi to everyone else. Goodnight to any of you that have already gone to bed.


----------



## ky07

*Good evening all*


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Good evening all*


Hey Lawrence...any word on the car?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Hey Lawrence...any word on the car?



*No not yet and they still haven't picked it up yet its still sitting at DW's work and plus they are closed today  *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *No not yet and they still haven't picked it up yet its still sitting at DW's work and plus they are closed today  *



I feel you're pain lawrence. had the car break down twice recently. hope things get better soon!!


----------



## RAPstar

AlexandNessa said:


> Jodie is here with your faux tags of the day.
> 
> Just call me the Faux Tag Enchantress:
> 
> *Macraven*:
> I would've said, "click those heals, Dorothy!"
> "Here I am now, and ready to play!"
> 
> *Janet*:
> Let's just call it kitty-footing, shall we?
> All shook up.
> 
> *Todd*:
> Definitely **not** a cat person.
> RIPs with the DIS girlies.
> 
> *Alison*:
> Needs to be dipped in red!
> Yet, goes green for gas mileage.
> 
> *Tracie*:
> Self-proclaimed "Grill Queen."  Yeah, just try to argue that.
> 
> *Marcie*:
> Of course we bought the basic, cheap-o model.  Is there any other kind?
> Happy bananas = no snow.
> 
> *Mary*:
> 2 subs + 1 room = tough day.
> 
> 
> *Outlander*:
> Crazy college hoops fan ... in general, that is.
> 
> *blueeyesrnc*:
> Multi-quote deficient
> Seeks multi-quote vitamin
> Found one in Tricia
> 
> *Andy*:
> Definitely not a morning person.
> Nifty!
> Don't call me Bob.  Just call me.
> 
> *DM*:
> Misses Deadlines
> Photographer & Sea Gull Extraordinaire
> 
> *Katie*:
> Says hello & goodbye in same message; then poops.
> 
> *Patty*:
> No room for her at Casa de Katie.
> Happy to have her own room.
> 
> *Tinker-tude*:
> Good grief, you're up early.
> 
> *scotlass*:
> McDonald's anyone?
> She's lovin' it!
> 
> *Sharon*:
> Mine is on its last legs.
> Whoo-hoo!
> 
> *Tricia*:
> Loses to cat.  Hates it.
> They've all gone to that big freezer in the sky ... YUM!
> 
> *Lori*:
> Multi-quote Queen
> Hates TX tracks.
> 
> *Tammy*:
> All in on Tarheels.
> Feel like she has no friends.
> Seeking paranoia treatment.
> 
> *Bonny*:
> Dyed her hair red to match her car.
> RIPs with homies.
> 
> *Lawrence*:
> A good day in the Lawrence household starts with healthy cars.


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *No not yet and they still haven't picked it up yet its still sitting at DW's work and plus they are closed today  *


What kind of car dealer is closed on a Wednesday?!?!?!?! That's crazy!


----------



## RAPstar

evenin all. nother "fun" filled day at work......in an office w/no a/c.........and a leaking roof........with my boss (who is really nice, and i like her, but I also trained her when she started with the company (she was recently promoted)). That's right I use parentheses inside of parentheses. Had Subway for lunch. took me an hour to eat cause I kept getting customers coming in (1 new loan, 1 new check cashing, 2 customers who I couldn't do anything for for one reason or another). Got to the point where I almost threw my sandwich at the last one.....but then I would've had to eat it off them......but he was cute so it would also have been a win/win situation!!  home now, bout to eat tiliapia mother made (ppl said I'm kinda creepy when I refer to her as mother, I reply "well quite watching Psycho, you weirdo").


----------



## Sharon G

owwww, i love tilapia.....tastes like chicken! Well actually, it tastes kinda like nothing, so you can flavor it however you like. I like it broiled with lemon pepper!


----------



## RAPstar

Sharon G said:


> owwww, i love tilapia.....tastes like chicken! Well actually, it tastes kinda like nothing, so you can flavor it however you like. I like it broiled with lemon pepper!



my mom uses butter and whatever strikes her fancy, but it usually just tastes the same to me. but i always feel kinda sad cause i somehow got scheduled into an FFA class in HS where you learn about fish farms and what u need to start one, and we raised tilapia in the tanks the school provided (not very many, like 6 or 7)


----------



## cbdmhgp

Lucky you had SUBWAY today!

At least something good came out of your day


----------



## Sharon G

It was actually a pretty nice day here today...hit the high 40's and sunny! I didn't have to turn the heat on in the truck!

But on the downside, I had to order heating oil. 200 gallons at $3.59 a gallon....


----------



## Metro West

Well...it's time for me to head to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a good night!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Does anyone on this list know anyone in Palm Bay, FL who might be willing to do a home check for my dog rescue group?

Tamie


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...it's time for me to head to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night!



*Good night Todd and right behind head off for the night and by the way it is wierd carlot is closed on a wed and sundays  and sundays I understand but the wed thing is *


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - the last few pics from our trip!  (Still have to get DH to download the snow ones).  Oh, hey, wait first!  Guess what?  I work 12 miles away from home (16 minutes driving) and there was NO SNOW there!  Incredible!  I kind of noticed as I was on the freeway getting closer that there wasn't snow, but was figuring it was from the cars, etc.  Asked at work and everyone looked at me strangely.  I had my camera in the car from taking pics for you guys and showed them all my house covered in snow!  Truly bizarre!

Well, now for the pics.  These are just some outdoor shots in the backyard out in Boston.  I thought this was a cute one of DN:






My 2 guys covering a 6 year old:






Janet - this one is for you.  Stephen doing the "Canopy Tour" in the backyard!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ...

Hi Todd, Nite Todd 

Lawrence - sorry about your car dilemna ... what business closes on Wednesday?    sheesh

Rob/Andy - sounds like you had an "interesting" day  

Sharon - that's a whole lotta oil!   

Tricia - glad to hear everything went well with Joshua today


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - next question!  Just came back from the Band Trip meeting.  I think I told you, but Stephen & Eric's band next year will be playing in the Gator Bowl in Jacksonville.  The price is more than a bit steep, but we got all the details today.  It includes 3 days in Jacksonville doing band/parade stuff, then 2 days at Disney.  Of course this is during Christmas Break  and includes a 25 hour bus ride in each direction with buses full of high school students!   

However, chaperones are just $200 each.  All inclusive - hotel, meals, park tickets.  Would you do it?  One son won't be going so one of us will have to stay home, but one of us could go, most likely me!  What do you think?   On the one hand, Disney & sunshine   , but on the other, just the thought of the bus rides makes me  !  Input?!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Well...it's time for me to head to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night!



How could you go to bed so early??  The finale is on!!!    Guess we'll compare notes tomorrow!


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> Okay guys - next question!  Just came back from the Band Trip meeting.  I think I told you, but Stephen & Eric's band next year will be playing in the Gator Bowl in Jacksonville.  The price is more than a bit steep, but we got all the details today.  It includes 3 days in Jacksonville doing band/parade stuff, then 2 days at Disney.  Of course this is during Christmas Break  and includes a 25 hour bus ride in each direction with buses full of high school students!
> 
> However, chaperones are just $200 each.  All inclusive - hotel, meals, park tickets.  Would you do it?  One son won't be going so one of us will have to stay home, but one of us could go, most likely me!  What do you think?   On the one hand, Disney & sunshine   , but on the other, just the thought of the bus rides makes me  !  Input?!



If there were any way I could do it I would. I would have a lot of trouble with one, let alone two of my kids being that far away from home without me. Besides this may be the only way you get to go back!


----------



## Sharon G

Tinker-tude said:


> Does anyone on this list know anyone in Palm Bay, FL who might be willing to do a home check for my dog rescue group?
> 
> Tamie



I adopted a greyhound from a rescue group. She was a wonderful dog.

What kind of dogs do you rescue?


----------



## Sharon G

Marcie - I did it once with each child. I had a great experience each time. Went to DC with one and Toronto with the other. I'd do it if I was you. Bring noise cancelling headphones on the bus! They were definately worth the $$.

When we went to Toronto, the drinking age was 18. (I don't know what it is now.) One of the activities for the kids was a baseball game. Two of the boys decided they would skip out during the game, buy a case of beer and drop it off at the hotel, returning before the game ended. Well.....they got lost, and didn't make it back before the game ended. Security was tearing apart the stadium looking for these kids. The police were called, the kids parents were called. It was pretty scarey for awhile. After about 45 minutes, the kids called the band conductor to say they were lost. It wasn't funny then, but is now! They ended up suspended from school for a while.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Sharon G said:


> I adopted a greyhound from a rescue group. She was a wonderful dog.
> 
> What kind of dogs do you rescue?



Rhodesian Ridgebacks.  Anyone in rescue who is familiar with large breed sighthounds who are too smart for their own good would be able to do the homecheck for us.  We will email a form to them.  If you know of someone in Palm Bay, that woudl be very helpful!

Tamie

P.S. - Thanks for adopting a dog!


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the replies.  Right now I'm leaning towards the "No way!  I'd go crazy" mindset, but we'll see.  Lori - I really wouldn't worry about them being away.  Matt flew to Colorado (alone) for camp for a week when he was 12 and to NY for a week when he was 11.  (Both for soccer camps).  Those were all by himself, without anyone he knew.  This would be (teenagers first of all) with friends and school teachers we know in a place we're familiar with.  

My issue would be surviving the bus ride, and rooming.  If I have to share a room with 3 other chaperones, I don't think I could do it.  One other - okay.  Guess I could ask that!  The band director said that basically he's never had a parent come home from one of these trips saying "Wow, that was fun!"  

Okay, finally - those snow pics I promised.  I'm trying a smaller photo size since the others keep coming up huge.  First - what the backyard looked like in the early morning:











Then, by the time I left for work around 10:30, it was already starting to melt - you can see a few blades of grass peeking through.  In case you're wondering, by this afternoon it's all completely melted!  






Edited to add - okay, I give up on photobucket.  I reduced them to a small photo size, and on the site they come up about 2x3 inches.  I don't know why they're huge here!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Very quiet night...is everyone hiding under the covers with Barb???  

Well, have a great night homies!!!


----------



## RAPstar

i'm still here. i had starbucks on the way home so i'm wired. coffee flavored frappucino. oddly enough, the coffee-ish aftertaste i usually experience with frapp's was oddly absent. mybe cause it was coffee flavored coffee


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> Marcie - I did it once with each child. I had a great experience each time. Went to DC with one and Toronto with the other. I'd do it if I was you. Bring noise cancelling headphones on the bus! They were definately worth the $$.
> 
> When we went to Toronto, the drinking age was 18. (I don't know what it is now.) One of the activities for the kids was a baseball game. Two of the boys decided they would skip out during the game, buy a case of beer and drop it off at the hotel, returning before the game ended. Well.....they got lost, and didn't make it back before the game ended. Security was tearing apart the stadium looking for these kids. The police were called, the kids parents were called. It was pretty scarey for awhile. After about 45 minutes, the kids called the band conductor to say they were lost. It wasn't funny then, but is now! They ended up suspended from school for a while.







well, did they get to drink the beer?


----------



## macraven

i watched AI tonight........i wasn't as impressed as i was last year when they did the Give Back program.



2.5 hours of sitting ............whew



an hour ago i had to go to the store and fix up dinner for a son.

stuck it in the fridge, he can use the microwave.


just now finished ketchuping on the thread here.


looks like everyone else was watching AI also tonight............. 



andy, are you still here?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> i'm still here. i had starbucks on the way home so i'm wired. coffee flavored frappucino. oddly enough, the coffee-ish aftertaste i usually experience with frapp's was oddly absent. mybe cause it was coffee flavored coffee



I usually get the Caramel Macchiato, Caramel Frappuccino, the White Hot Chocolate or the Double Chocolaty Chip Frappuccino (which is my most favorite ... yummy)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> well, did they get to drink the beer?


 



macraven said:


> i watched AI tonight........i wasn't as impressed as i was last year when they did the Give Back program.
> 
> 2.5 hours of sitting ............whew
> 
> looks like everyone else was watching AI also tonight.............


I actually forgot it was on ...


----------



## macraven

bonny, you didn't miss much then.


i was disappointed in this years give back program.



btw, i only drink my coffee black...


no nothing in it.

just black and strong


----------



## RAPstar

i'm here. browsing the threads some. i tend to get obssessive over big events (i almost drove the BF crazy last yr with my trip to visit him while he was living in Las Vegas (it's a long distance thing for now, in case you're wondering)). Wow....double parentheses twice in one day. Maybe doing the sudoku in the newpaper everyday is making my brain work better.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> btw, i only drink my coffee black...
> 
> 
> no nothing in it.
> 
> just black and strong



the way you like your men? sorry, old bad joke i couldn't pass up!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> i'm here. browsing the threads some. i tend to get obssessive over big events (i almost drove the BF crazy last yr with my trip to visit him while he was living in Las Vegas (it's a long distance thing for now, in case you're wondering)). Wow....double parentheses twice in one day. Maybe doing the sudoku in the newpaper everyday is making my brain work better.




honey, you can double parentheses with me anytime........

you can't drive me crazy...nothing bothers me.





RAPstar said:


> the way you like your men? sorry, old bad joke i couldn't pass up!!





no, all my friends say that line .....

when i order coffee that is...


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> honey, you can double parentheses with me anytime........
> 
> you can't drive me crazy...nothing bothers me.



that's good, cause I expect we'll be spending quite some time together next yr at HHN (BTW, let me know when you start planning next yrs trip so I can (hopefully) let my super. know and get the vacation request in early (if she lets me)). OMG, I've topped myself. That was a triple!!!







> no, all my friends say that line .....
> 
> when i order coffee that is...



well, i'd hope so, or Mr.Mac would wonder what you were up to........not that he doesn't anyway


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> bonny, you didn't miss much then.
> 
> i was disappointed in this years give back program.


I was looking forward to watching it but now don't feel so bad that I missed it.



RAPstar said:


> the way you like your men? sorry, old bad joke i couldn't pass up!!


----------



## macraven

mr mac thinks my friends in the box are invisible.

he laughs...........



and he doesn't understand the thrill of a tag........ 




i think i am going twice next year for hhn.

i will do the columbus day weekend for a 4 nighter for hhn.


and if bonny and lee invite me, i'll go to their renewal vows..........which will be on the 31st i believe.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I was looking forward to watching it but now don't feel so bad that I missed it.



this year it didn't touch me enough to call up and give money.



i kept thinking, look at all these celebs, are they giving???


last year ellen did the show in part and she announced on live tv that she was giving and said the amount.
then she encouraged other celebs to give.

i read that the 3 judges gave their nights salary tonight to the fund.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> that's good, cause I expect we'll be spending quite some time together next yr at HHN (BTW, let me know when you start planning next yrs trip so I can (hopefully) let my super. know and get the vacation request in early (if she lets me)).


Would it help if we called and told her that you absolutely can't miss it ??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> mr mac thinks my friends in the box are invisible.


  



macraven said:


> if bonny and lee invite me, i'll go to their renewal vows..........which will be on the 31st i believe.


Actually we'll be doing it before the 31st - we'll be down the columbus day weekend too - and are more likely to be able to do what we want to do when it's not as busy ... the 31st will be too crazy


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Would it help if we called and told her that you absolutely can't miss it ??



or kidnap me.......that works to, tho I don't think ill get it paid for (paid vacations rock!!)


macraven said:


> mr mac thinks my friends in the box are invisible.
> 
> he laughs...........
> 
> 
> 
> and he doesn't understand the thrill of a tag........



egads woman!! how ever do u survive??






> i think i am going twice next year for hhn.
> 
> i will do the columbus day weekend for a 4 nighter for hhn.
> 
> 
> and if bonny and lee invite me, i'll go to their renewal vows..........which will be on the 31st i believe.



this year or 2009? i was invited to sing remember. if i can swing it. FYI it takes me 8 months to pick 1 song .......i'm that finnicky


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> this year or 2009? i was invited to sing remember. if i can swing it. FYI it takes me 8 months to pick 1 song .......i'm that finnicky



yep 2009 ... and yes you are invited to sing - but remember we'll be doing this at Halloween Horror Nights 








and of course you are invited Mac ... wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually we'll be doing it before the 31st - we'll be down the columbus day weekend too - and are more likely to be able to do what we want to do when it's not as busy ... the 31st will be too crazy






does this mean i am really really and truly invited!!


i love the columbus day weekend.
hhn last year was on the 4 days for that extended weekend.

the bumps are usually worked out for bill and teds and scare zones by that time so that is another reason it is my fave time.

i used to go opening weekend but its only on friday and saturday, no sunday.
two days is not enough for me.

and, i just don't get the feel as much for it when it starts late september.

i thought i read on csw that lee posted about doing vow renewals on your anniversary date.  maybe i mis read it.  it was sometime back that was posted and i could have confused the dates too.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> yep 2009 ... and yes you are invited to sing - but remember we'll be doing this at Halloween Horror Nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course you are invited Mac ... wouldn't be the same without you!



ooh!!!! i'll do "Love song for a vampire"!!!!! i think Annie Lennox wrote it.....or at least performed it for the "Bram Stoker's Dracula" soundtrack (the one with Keanu Reeves and Wynona Rider).

Is anything ever the same without mac.......once you've met her of course. tho, not that i think about, things ive done in the past always have seemed to being missing something!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> or kidnap me.......that works to, tho I don't think ill get it paid for (paid vacations rock!!)
> 
> 
> egads woman!! how ever do u survive??




very well thank you... 

he hates theme parks and i love them.

he does his camping and biking thing with friends and i do mine in orlando.

i tell him all about the fun i had with todd, bev, bonny, lee, jodie, mike, etc

and then he says, huh, you talking about something?    


as long as there is diet coke in the house and potato chips, he is happy as a clam.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> ooh!!!! i'll do "Love song for a vampire"!!!!! i think Annie Lennox wrote it.....or at least performed it for the "Bram Stoker's Dracula" soundtrack (the one with Keanu Reeves and Wynona Rider).
> 
> Is anything ever the same without mac.......once you've met her of course. tho, not that i think about, things ive done in the past always have seemed to being missing something!






do that song!  so kewl.


yes, once you have met me, you will not get a word in edgewise.
i talk a lot and make jokes....
i don't scream in the houses.  todd does, well, he did once.......

and i have to hold jodie's hand thru the houses and make sure she is on my left side.  that ear doesn't hear as well.  jodie is a clutcher and screamer.

but, she's kewl.

she gets scared a bit more than some of us in the houses.
and we enjoy every bit of that...


----------



## macraven

hey andy.
just thought of something.


you're not buttering me up just to get my red dorothy shoes are you?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> does this mean i am really really and truly invited!!






macraven said:


> i thought i read on csw that lee posted about doing vow renewals on your anniversary date.  maybe i mis read it.  it was sometime back that was posted and i could have confused the dates too.



We may have originally been thinking that but after talking to those at US, we decided that the 31st would be just too busy ... so decided to do it earlier in the month when there would be less of a crowd


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> very well thank you...
> 
> he hates theme parks and i love them.
> 
> he does his camping and biking thing with friends and i do mine in orlando.
> 
> i tell him all about the fun i had with todd, bev, bonny, lee, jodie, mike, etc
> 
> and then he says, huh, you talking about something?
> 
> 
> as long as there is diet coke in the house and potato chips, he is happy as a clam.



camping? biking? potato chips? i thought we left those in the stone age.......oh wait, that's right, I don't really like outdoors. hahahahah i know, theme parks are outdoors......true, but you show me a camping site that has a/c and the Hulk, and I will gladly go.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> do that song!  so kewl.
> 
> 
> yes, once you have met me, you will not get a word in edgewise.
> i talk a lot and make jokes....
> i don't scream in the houses.  todd does, well, he did once.......
> 
> and i have to hold jodie's hand thru the houses and make sure she is on my left side.  that ear doesn't hear as well.  jodie is a clutcher and screamer.
> 
> but, she's kewl.
> 
> she gets scared a bit more than some of us in the houses.
> and we enjoy every bit of that...



don't worry mac. i'll take jodie off your hands next yr. I'm a clutcher/screamer too. i almost wrenched my best friends hand off last yr at fright fest. tho it was prolly a bit scarier cause it was sunny outside, and the employess wouldn't let us let our eyes get adjusted so we were semi-blind the whole time.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> ooh!!!! i'll do "Love song for a vampire"!!!!! i think Annie Lennox wrote it.....or at least performed it for the "Bram Stoker's Dracula" soundtrack (the one with Keanu Reeves and Wynona Rider).


....    Kewl - I like it!




macraven said:


> yes, once you have met me, you will not get a word in edgewise.
> i talk a lot and make jokes....
> i don't scream in the houses.  todd does, well, he did once.......
> 
> and i have to hold jodie's hand thru the houses and make sure she is on my left side.  that ear doesn't hear as well.  jodie is a clutcher and screamer.
> 
> but, she's kewl.
> 
> she gets scared a bit more than some of us in the houses.
> and we enjoy every bit of that...



Oh Yeah, I remember Jodie screaming last year


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> hey andy.
> just thought of something.
> 
> 
> you're not buttering me up just to get my red dorothy shoes are you?



uh......i got my own, dur. What kind of a musical theatre/disney/oz mythology/universal loving queen do u take me for?  watch it or i'll make you do the wizard of oz skip with me.


which I prolly will anyway


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> i'm still here. i had starbucks on the way home so i'm wired. coffee flavored frappucino. oddly enough, the coffee-ish aftertaste i usually experience with frapp's was oddly absent. mybe cause it was coffee flavored coffee



I'm back after a lovely break from the norm, talking to my sweet hubby about old times and times to come.  I'm always up late, and I don't even drink caffeine.

Tamie Macadamia


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I'm back after a lovely break from the norm, talking to my sweet hubby about old times and times to come.  I'm always up late, and I don't even drink caffeine.
> 
> Tamie Macadamia



i also think im slowly turning insomniac.i blame the internet


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

I'm not an insomniac ... I'm just not a morning person  

... and now, I'm heading off to bed ... g'night all!


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm not an insomniac ... I'm just not a morning person
> 
> ... and now, I'm heading off to bed ... g'night all!



night, gorgeous!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

G'night, y'all!  Pumpkin time here in Mississippi, and I have to get up too early tomorrow.

 (((((HUGS)))))

Tamster


----------



## Motherfletcher

Good Morning!


----------



## AlexandNessa

RAPstar said:


> don't worry mac. i'll take jodie off your hands next yr. I'm a clutcher/screamer too. i almost wrenched my best friends hand off last yr at fright fest. tho it was prolly a bit scarier cause it was sunny outside, and the employess wouldn't let us let our eyes get adjusted so we were semi-blind the whole time.




Trust me:  you do not want to go through the house with mac if you're a scaredy cat.  She may hold your hand, but with the other, she is frantically pointing you out to every scare actor she knows so you get extra frights.  Eventually, she grows tired (or deaf) of this and then picks a scare actor to whisper in your ear that "it's OK.  it's all pretend."     

You can't have her next year.  I've already called dibs.  She only has one hand for holding, and it's MINE.  ALL MINE.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning!


----------



## tlinus

*Good Morning and Happy 1 year anniversary , Homies!!!!!*


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i don't scream in the houses.  todd does, well, he did once.......


If you're referring to the end of the Friday the 13th house that wasn't a scream...it was more of a yell.


----------



## yankeepenny

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## outlander

yankeepenny said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Metro West

I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story

Thoughts?


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies  *


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> However, chaperones are just $200 each. All inclusive - hotel, meals, park tickets. Would you do it? One son won't be going so one of us will have to stay home, but one of us could go, most likely me! What do you think?  On the one hand, Disney & sunshine  , but on the other, just the thought of the bus rides makes me  ! Input?!


DS leaves in a couple weeks for a 20+ hour bus ride ; no chapeones other than 3 teachers & almost 50 kids...they are brave or stoopid; not sure which. Evidently, no issues since it's an academic competition and the kids are mostly low-key

fyi, unless the rate includes fund raising it's very cheap, i had to pony up almost $500 for hotel/bus & a *few* meals. Need to send him down with at least another $300.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I usually get the Caramel Macchiato, Caramel Frappuccino, the White Hot Chocolate or the Double Chocolaty Chip Frappuccino (which is my most favorite ... yummy)


 
i discovered the joy of caramel during a 6 hour delay in ATL a few years ago . 



RAPstar said:


> Maybe doing the sudoku in the newpaper everyday is making my brain work better.


 
sudoku keeps me relatively sane



macraven said:


> mr mac thinks my friends in the box are invisible.
> 
> he laughs...........
> 
> and he doesn't understand the thrill of a tag........
> 
> i think i am going twice next year for hhn.
> 
> i will do the columbus day weekend for a 4 nighter for hhn.
> 
> and if bonny and lee invite me, i'll go to their renewal vows..........which will be on the 31st i believe.


 
my guy had it beaten into him, heard me whining so much for 1st tag; he went with the flow...much easier on him . 

he was pleasantly surprised to find that my friends in the box were real & nice folk

ps after divorce we tent camped for many years, only way i could take my boys anywhere...i can pitch a tent with the best of them. Did suck when it rained or, worse, snowed a cold you'll never forget coming up from the ground



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> yep 2009 ... and yes you are invited to sing - but remember we'll be doing this at Halloween Horror Nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course you are invited Mac ... wouldn't be the same without you!


 
hmmph, you could move it up to the preceeding week 

i thought you were joshing when u 1st mentioned it...it's quite possibly one of the coolest things i've heard in a long time 



RAPstar said:


> uh......i got my own, dur. What kind of a musical theatre/disney/oz mythology/universal loving queen do u take me for?  watch it or i'll make you do the wizard of oz skip with me.
> 
> 
> which I prolly will anyway


 
ok, likes showtunes how do u feel about

morrissey (how soon is now?), erasure (ever see video of their live performance-a hoot Chains of Love & Respect ); UB40, Rick Astley, New Order...i could go on 



tlinus said:


> *Good Morning and Happy 1 year anniversary , Homies!!!!!*


 
it's our anniversary, guess all going to get lucky


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> 
> Thoughts?


you'd never see it @ universal - luv it; they do have that fancy special VIP tour too don't they?

i'm all about the mouse , own stock in Disney (buy what you like ) and would like to see a continued return on my retirement funds. 

however, they have gotten away with so much crap over the years by sprinkling  pixie dust to & fro 

*staw purchase of land in Orlando to build park to avoid increase in asking price by locals...until they caught on!

*setting up their own district (reddy creek) to 'handle things

*rather easy development in endangered wetlands, etc. (fed govt makes it very tough to get any parcels developed-even in PA; you'd be shocked as to the number & cost of studies involved. RE peeps pray that they don't find a frog or weird plant to put the kabosh on a deal). Yet, they are able to switch out said parcel with their wildlife preserve down south

just what i know of, Todd's probably got more scoop

politics aside (of course, they can use the security issue card), i've got an issue with *any* sort of FP (other than the extended dreams promo) that isn't tied into direct compensation from guests - whether an outright purchase as in Us express pass or one that gives X # based on WDW on-site room accommodations/$ spent night.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> 
> Thoughts?



michael jackson will finally have a crowd of people around him?


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> DS leaves in a couple weeks for a 20+ hour bus ride ; no chapeones other than 3 teachers & almost 50 kids...they are brave or stoopid; not sure which. Evidently, no issues since it's an academic competition and the kids are mostly low-key
> 
> fyi, unless the rate includes fund raising it's very cheap, i had to pony up almost $500 for hotel/bus & a *few* meals. Need to send him down with at least another $300.



Well, only the chaperones are $200.  The kids each have to pay $1150!  They said fundraising might help bring it down.  For that amount I can't believe they can't fly rather than spending 50 hours total on a bus.  I don't have any feel yet for how many kids it would be.  Guess we'll see how many the price tag scares off!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> michael jackson will finally have a crowd of people around him?


----------



## macraven

good morning homies.
checking in from work ..........


good to see newbies here!



JMC DAD: does my heart good to see another idol & soprano junkie
we have more openings for cabana boys. Dagny is taking the applications and doing the interviews.

Glendamx: glad you found your way here, be sure to come back and yak. did you watch the ellen show when she was in UO?

MOM of 3 disneyholics: a mini me of me......i lived that trial of anna nicole, and had E on constantly. 

Melanie230: think i didn't get you in highlights yet so here it is now. she's really a 24 year old masquerading as a 36 year old..  

Lovethparks: another CSI junkie like me and marciemi.....i'd include Lost but have never watched it..

patster734: in case your name was not in lights the first day of the thread, it is now. i bet you are going to canada just for the poutiine and to get milk out of a bag......eh


marciemi: i love CSI.........all the characters in it are sooooo good.
________________


----------



## coastermom

Busy day here lots of bad news happening here on my little Island .

Had a young girl killed by her boyfriend (or ex boyfriend ) and of cause I know someone in the family of the girl  they are not doing well. She was only 17 . 

My DF's Dh is doing better but now has to take time from work and well with the way things are here he hopes to go back to a job.

We had a police man kill himself in the local shopping center this morning . Still no word on who he is but it is very sad to see.

I am off to go clean up again and get a hair cut . I am going to try to get on later but DD has an  Ortho visit tonight at 5:15 and I am going to be busy doing party stuff all day . This shower is KILLING ME >>> 
Gotta run  BBL


----------



## macraven

and from damo one of her many talents in drawing/typing




damo
Proud Redhead
amok amok amok
The curly haired dude said he wouldn't be joining me this vacation!




(\__/) 
(='.'=)This is the Universal boards bunny. Copy and paste bunny to help him gain disboard domination. 
(USO)
(")_(")
__________________


----------



## macraven

and here is the first post of cpa jaws:jennifer



Hello everyone! 

I've been lurking for a few weeks and just wanted to say hello. You all seem like a nice bunch of folks.

I only read the first 2-3 posts and then the last couple weeks. I hope I don't have to read them all before playing 

I will try and get everyone's names right as I move forward.

Janet (keisha) - we live 2 hours south of Pittsburgh, near Morgantown. We probably have the same kind of weather. Also we are HUGE HUGE Steelers fans. Our son (12yrs) is a Philadelphia Eagle and New York Yankee fan. We're not sure where he came from!

Anyway, I loved the pic of Terry Bradshaw you posted. My husband brought into our marriage his Sports Illustrated back when Steelers won all the Super Bowls in the 70's. Maybe RVGal can put them on EBay for us one day. 

That's it for now,
Jennifer










hahahaha, she said she thinks we are nice people........


----------



## blueeyesrnc

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

So lets get the party started!








That's the way, uh huh, uh huh. I like it, uh huh, uh huh...


----------



## ky07

blueeyesrnc said:


> So lets get the party started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way, uh huh, uh huh. I like it, uh huh, uh huh...


----------



## blueeyesrnc

We've got booze and snacks...


----------



## marciemi

Happy anniversary all!

A big hand to all of us who've been around since opening day!  

And a big welcome to all who've joined in along the way!  Woo hoo!    

No jury duty again today so I guess I'm off the hook!  Guess Green Bay must not be the crime hotbed of the world!  I have a friend who's had it 3 times (including on 9/12/01!) and had to go in a couple days each time.  She said yesterday that she'd commit a crime for me so I'd have to go in too!  Now I just hope that my name comes off the list for at least awhile so I don't have to stress myself out about this again!

Mac - I thought last week's CSI was just so-so.  I was hoping for a good one after the long hiatus, but didn't seem that way.  Tonight's sounds good, so I'm going to try to catch it between tennis practice, work, a soccer game, a soccer practice and play practice.  (And DH having a "work" function - they're going CURLING!   )  Guess we'll see what we can do!


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl

I just want to say 3 things:

1- There should be Universal Studios Tickers/countdowns! 

2- I am upset they closed the Disney Store in my local Mall  

3- Yeah! I am a Mouseketeer..Dont know when it happened but yeah!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

I don't know about you homies, but I'm having fun!!!


----------



## ky07

blueeyesrnc said:


> We've got booze and snacks...



 *A little early but thats ok   *


----------



## marciemi

You'll find it amusing that the first time I posted the above post, instead of the cheerleaders, I accidentally clicked the "laundry" smilie!   That would have confused everyone!


----------



## marciemi

My DH just sent me an email asking me about travel dates for a couple of upcoming weeks (him traveling, not me unfortunately!).  I checked our calendar and replied, and just got a reply back telling me that he's out of the office this week!      THAT helps!


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> 
> Thoughts?



Hmmm, it is interesting. I see the point of the whole entourage being in the way and the risk of them being stuck in lines for lengthy periods. I know I wouldn't want them around my family. But does just getting them to the fotl make it any safer for them to be in the park with us? 

Agreed it could be seen as a perk for lobbying but if they already visit the parks they probably don't need to be lobbied. 



Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> I just want to say 3 things:
> 
> 1- There should be Universal Studios Tickers/countdowns!
> 
> 2- I am upset they closed the Disney Store in my local Mall
> 
> 3- Yeah! I am a Mouseketeer..Dont know when it happened but yeah!



We do need Us/IOA tickers! 

Sorry they closed your local Disney Store. 

Congrats you mouseketeer you! 



marciemi said:


> My DH just sent me an email asking me about travel dates for a couple of upcoming weeks (him traveling, not me unfortunately!).  I checked our calendar and replied, and just got a reply back telling me that he's out of the office this week!      THAT helps!



So where did he run off to without telling you!


----------



## loribell




----------



## RVGal

Happy Anniversary!

My first post on this thread, July 16, 2007:



RVGal said:


> So, what... you guys use this thread to chat?  In the let's-get-to-know-each-other-more-personally sense?
> 
> I didn't know "chat" still existed on message boards.  How wonderfully refreshing!


----------



## RVGal

One of my favorite posts by Jodie, August 29, 2007:



AlexandNessa said:


> Now, Tricia, I will not think of you for ALL poo-related stories.  I will only think of you in poo-related posts when a small child reaches into his or her pants, pulls out the poo, and smears it somewhere.
> 
> Marcie, I haven't dared opened the "My DH got another woman pregnant" thread .... yet.  I will save that one for after packing, after showering, and during a post-dinner glass of wine.
> 
> I had the bestest massager during my mani/pedi.  On another note, I just got my roots colored yesterday, and she cut my hair just a bit too short.  So now I have the bright yellow roots with the curled up hair.  I hate it when that happens.  Wish I could find my Prell, but some gentleman who lives in my house who shall remain nameless tends to use that regularly.  I only use it for a day or two after the initial color so a bottle should last me a year.  But, no, every ... fricking ... time I get my hair colored I have to go out and buy a new bottle!!
> 
> I am off for some errands now.  My mom needs the last 3 episodes of Big Love  that we taped for her.  I have to pick up cupcakes for our "niece's" birthday (hot dogs and cupcakes for Bailey!), and then, oh, yeah ... I HAVE TO BUY SOME FLIPPING PRELL!


----------



## RVGal

Who can forget Gemma's drunken middle of the night PUIs:



GemmaPixie said:


> Wll guys!! IM DRUNK¬!! lo, weas out clubin with ma girls and now home quite drunk. welllll im young!! im allwoed. ima  whole 19 years old! lol.
> 
> 
> thatk u 2 evbery1 who voted 4 my sexy twisn- i love them!!m them and peter crouch uf coursrE! well im sorry but my hnd is all numb and slippery so its hard 2 type;
> 
> gema xxx


----------



## loribell




----------



## RVGal

The first of September when Penny the Wicked Monkish Planner was finally ready to leave for her vacation...



yankeepenny said:


> This is goodnight and goodbye for a week.
> sunscreen and backup sunscreen is packed and  I am ready for Universal and Sea World
> 
> 
> Goodnight, have a nice week, and see you next saturday night!



Still waiting on the rest of the Trip Report.


----------



## ky07

*My first post*



hello all 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello all pretty new at this but just wanted to say hi and look out universal here we come .
only 6 more days


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> uh......i got my own, dur. What kind of a musical theatre/disney/oz mythology/universal loving queen do u take me for?  watch it or i'll make you do the wizard of oz skip with me.
> 
> 
> which I prolly will anyway



I'll do that skip with you!  I've been doing it since I was old enough to skip.  I have a deep love for Oz.  I have the whole Oz gang fridge magnets, a Dorothy costume, and my little boy got me a Dorothy Barbie doll for Christmas.  I also read all of the Oz books as a kid.  And I sing, so we can do all the music from The Wizard of Oz and The Wiz.  Too bad I won't be there for HHN.   We could do a command performance for Mac and gang.

Tamie Macadamia


----------



## Tinker-tude

outlander said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!



Anniversary Breakfast!  Thanks, I needed that.  And what a beautiful presentation.  To all of you who started this thread and kept it alive, congratulations on fun well done.

Tamie


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> morrissey (how soon is now?), erasure (ever see video of their live performance-a hoot Chains of Love & Respect ); UB40, Rick Astley, New Order...i could go on



sadly, i've only heard of morrissey and erasure, but don't reallly know of their music off the top of my head. tho, i do have an ecclectic taste in music (my top played on my ipod right now are Tori Amos and Marilyn Manson



Tinker-tude said:


> I'll do that skip with you!  I've been doing it since I was old enough to skip.  I have a deep love for Oz.  I have the whole Oz gang fridge magnets, a Dorothy costume, and my little boy got me a Dorothy Barbie doll for Christmas.  I also read all of the Oz books as a kid.  And I sing, so we can do all the music from The Wizard of Oz and The Wiz.  Too bad I won't be there for HHN.   We could do a command performance for Mac and gang.
> 
> Tamie Macadamia



Don't forget about Wicked too!! Tho, the book was better. I won't be at HHN till next yr. I'll sing enough for you......and prolly every person on the board. I don't have a degree in musical theatre for nothing!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> 
> Thoughts?



I really don't know what I think about that yet....


----------



## loribell

Hey Mac you getting the new digs ready? I think we will be full by tomorrow with all the anniversary partying! 

And would you guys believe way back before our first home was locked up I went back and saved a bunch of old posts. Well they are not there any more. I guess I must have saved over them one day. Now I gotta go back and find some of my favs.


----------



## loribell

Here is my very first reply on the original Something About Nothing Thread:

   #17
loribell
Proud Redhead
Started watching them play when I was little
Wouldn't the sugars from the ice cream be better used early in the day instead of late in the evening?

loribell's Avatar

Join Date: Jul 2001
Location: Tuttle, Oklahoma, VWL & now SSR too!!!!
Posts: 3,577

Just wanted to stop in and say HEY! to everyone. I know I might not be familiar to you guys because I don't post a whole lot but I do stop in daily and read up on things happenin' at US/IOA.

I must say that I am one of those people that has the same amount of love for Universal & Disney. Of course that may be because I really like to take long vacations and doing both in a relaxing a manor is just wonderful. If I'm not in Orlando for at least 14 days then I am not happy!

I will try to start posting more and get to know you all better. I do wnat to say however those of you that do are doing a fabulous job answering questions for everyone.
__________________

As you can see I spelled a word wrong in my very first post!


----------



## loribell

And thankfully Jodie made sure we new the answer we were all waiting to here:

LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER! I REPEAT, LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!!! Ah, sorry ... it has been a very stressful several weeks, and I can finally rest easy and get a good night's sleep now that that has been determined. Phew.. it was touch and go there for a while. I was worried Zsa Zsa's hubby might be a long shot ....


----------



## loribell

And here is y'all making me a liar already! 

I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.
__________________

Seeing as how Barb is making me ride it this summer. So much for never!


----------



## ky07

loribell said:


> And here is y'all making me a lier already!
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.
> __________________
> 
> Seeing as how Barb is making me ride it this summer. So much for never!


----------



## macraven

blueeyesrnc said:


> I don't know about you homies, but I'm having fun!!!







it's 5:00 somewhere............


----------



## scotlass

loribell said:


> And here is y'all making me a liar already!
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.
> __________________
> 
> Seeing as how Barb is making me ride it this summer. So much for never!


   toooo funny......


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> it's 5:00 somewhere............


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> it's 5:00 somewhere............



its 5.oo at ma hoose......in youse come !!!!


----------



## loribell

I think we are still waiting for this:

oh snap! someone snitched on me.......
yea, i never got around to writing the trip reports ......but this year i will.think i said that last year also....

i keep a journal of my trips so i could still write them up. i might surprise everyone and do one soon. which year should i write it on? have gone yearly and some bi yearly since 1993........

you are very right.
everyone loves to read trip reports and i also beg others to write them when they come back.

some of the reports are so good. bubba's mom wrote a winner of a report on her last trip.

Did she ever write this trippie for us????


----------



## macraven

and this from brab, in may 07




bubba's mom
Proud Redhead
DIS Cast Member
The Tag Fairy knows you as more than just "Wife of Eric Roberts--XM Spy"



Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Exeter (Reading), PA
Posts: 11,102
Quote:
Originally Posted by the Dark Marauder  
I'm insane.

I joined a Frequent Flyer program and am planning an TX weekend trip for July. Yes, this July.

nope, not insane..... Yay!  





and brab's statement:

and Tracie..... i doubt I'll hit 6500 before vacation....just a few weeks to go...you are askin' an awful lot!





(besides, i don't talk THAT much!  )



look at her count of postings now.
she doesn't talk that much.........
__________________


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey Mac you getting the new digs ready? I think we will be full by tomorrow with all the anniversary partying!
> 
> And would you guys believe way back before our first home was locked up I went back and saved a bunch of old posts. Well they are not there any more. I guess I must have saved over them one day. Now I gotta go back and find some of my favs.






yup.........just a quick clean up and another paint job and we will be ready to move........

when you see the new thread with the #4, that's the one to go to.



for newbies here, once a thread reaches 250 pages, it is locked and a new one has to be made.

when this thread locks up, go to Something About Nothing #4
it will be in the main forum at UO.

i will send a note to the moderator to link it here when this joint closes shop.


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> its 5.oo at ma hoose......in youse come !!!!



well, the minute hand just struck the number 5 so i guess youse is ready to go wit me.


that smilie is a hoot.........love it!


----------



## loribell

Well I really do have to get something done around the house. I can't believe I lost all of the posts I had gone back and saved. I will be back later!


But before I go I just wanted to tell Mac thanks for making this home for us. Who would have ever thought such great friendships could be made on a message board! Luv ya Mac!!!!


----------



## loribell

Here's to you Mac!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon Homies not too good of day in the Lawrence household cause took my DW to work and our car just quit and now the car lot that I am buying it from said they would have it towed and looked at and like I told them hope they pay to have it fixed cause we can't pay for it cause the car has tapped us out  already *



*Wow Lawrence, it's raining crud at your house lately.     I hope you've gotten things straightened out by now. * 




outlander said:


> No, no, no, I said I was glad that Kansas took it to them....I picked UNC to win, and I really (really really) thought they were going to. I was just glad to see an awesome game (well...you know, except for that first half! )  I was CHEERING for them when they had it down to 6 points at the end.  They were just too tired from that amazing come back to finish it off.  I like your heels!  I am just a crazy college hoops fan in general, so I always want to see a great game.  And I love Roy Williams, I think he is a great coach.



*Excuses, excuses!*  





keishashadow said:


> mac has a mind like a steel trap
> 
> bringing this over, i'm stressin something fierce...yak @ ya later...
> 
> _when i had to run out today, i got in a minor mishap
> 
> on 4 lane hwy, semi truck riding the passing lane suddenly swerved in front of me (to avoid a dump truck who stopped & decided to turn left as i found out)
> 
> Even though i was several car lengths behind him in right hand lane; he would've hit me if i hadn't braked "hard" and wound up swerving into high curb on my right/almost spun out. Would've been nice if he had thrown on hazard lights or turn signal.
> 
> Lucky the cars behind me missed me - barely. My 2 tires are chewed up on the sides, didn't go flat yet know it's out of allignment. Sure could've been worse.
> 
> All shook up, neck & back hurting-must of tensed up - HA! Best of all the AH never even stopped!!!_
> 
> ps - i've never been to a car race, what a sickening sound when the tires scrape cement



*Janet, that's very scary!     The road is a dangerous place to be.    I hope you didn't hurt yourself or your vehicle too badly.     We don't want anything happening to you. * 





loribell said:


> Your name is Todd, hers is Tammy. Got it.



*Thanks for helping us out with that. * 




> See now you can feel better about it Tammy. Roy made Kansas the team that it is.



*Nope!   I don't feel any better at all.*  





the Dark Marauder said:


> I missed the deadline to enter my photography in the fair!
> 
> However, it's only been a week and late entries may be allowed, if the Creative Arts Superintendent allows it.
> 
> *crossing fingers*



*Have you found out, if they'd allow you to enter the competition?     I wish you luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




KStarfish82 said:


> Mac:  There will be NO ROOM for Patty...My house....we shared a room for 24 years!!



*Bad sissy!*







dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Katie: No room for me????



*Good sissy!*















 



AlexandNessa said:


> *Tammy*:
> Seeking paranoia treatment.



*What???   Why does everyone think there's something wrong with me?*


----------



## RAPstar

happy anniversary all!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

ky07 said:


> *A little early but thats ok   *




Now Lawrence, don't be so quick to judge.  It's 1:24 *am *for some of us .....


----------



## ky07

AlexandNessa said:


> Now Lawrence, don't be so quick to judge.  It's 1:24 *am *for some of us .....



*Thats why I said but ok and I guess you could say anytime is miller time   *


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> One of my favorite posts by Jodie, August 29, 2007:



OMG, Tricia.  That post I honestly wrote in passing, as if you guys were just DYING to know the daily stupids of my personal life.  Well, do you know, not long after that I get a package in the mail, and it's a big envelope from macraven.  It's a HUGE friggin bottle of Prell to replace the one that Mike used on me!  So, while I'm sure the bottle of Prell cost about $2.99, mac spent over $6 to send it to me!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> All this excitement was too much for her mom  :



*Your SIL is going to kill you, if she finds out you posted that.*  




Tinker-tude said:


> I can relate, but on the opposite end of the spectrum.  Before I had kids I liked working late so I could stay up as late as I wanted (4 AM) and sleep in until 10:30.  I'm creative, so my brain works better at night.



*That was very similar to my schedule, until Kenny went to school. *  





bubba's mom said:


> Oh puleeze....I AM your friend    I told them I didn't know what I was doing..... Besides...I had them all the way to the finals...and then my thought was....they had a good season, and if they make it all the way to the finals, they'd be due for a 'loss'....so, my thinking was that way.....has nothing to do with YOU personally...... & I think you know that.... (*you just stirrin the pot, ain'tcha?*)



*I guess it's time to play nice, since some of you appear to think I'm serious about the Heels thing.      I do love my Heels, but it takes a whole lot more than that to make me mad.     I thought you guys knew that my sense of humor came laced with a heavy dose of sarcasm.    If not, you do now.     I'll play nice now, or at least try to. * 





Sharon G said:


> I think thats half the problem, its a dinky airport that only has a few airlines flying into it.
> 
> I could have him fly into Orlando, but then he would have to catch a shuttlebus for the 90 minute ride to Daytona. Too many things can go wrong that way, like the plane is late and he misses the shuttle....



*I have the same problem, when flying to NC to see my sisters.     Have you checked for a budget airlines that may fly into there?     Sometimes you get lucky, & the small airports have a random budget airline flying into them.     One of our smaller airports near here has one.    Then, there's small airports, like the one I fly into in NC, that only has two airlines period & they're both major airlines.    I hope you find a cheaper option somewhere.* 




keishashadow said:


> groan, bathing suit season



*I'm groaning with you.*








RVGal said:


> We're home.  The test went fine.  In fact, Joshua slept through most of it.  The tech had him lie down on the table amd she started attaching the leads to his head.  There were 25 of those little suckers.  She told him that it wouldn't hurt and, in fact, he could go to sleep if he wanted to.  As soon as she said that, he closed his eyes and was gone.  I said, "I hope you were serious."
> 
> I had to wake him up so that he would be aware when they hit him with the strobe lights, but other than that he was asleep.
> 
> So, the drama of the day was when we were first leaving home.  I had a flat tire.  Not low, FLAT.  We wound up having to cram the 3 of us in Brad's truck because we didn't have time to change it.  Everything is fixed now, but what a start to the day.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted, but it is done.  I just have to hang on until bedtime.  And bedtime will come early tonight!



* That's awesome news about Joshua!    I knew he'd do well.    He's always a little trooper. *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Afternoon all ...








Metro West said:


> If you're referring to the end of the Friday the 13th house that wasn't a scream...it was more of a yell.


That one got me too Todd ... it was still very early (we were in the stay and scream areas (or as I called it the cattle yard)) and when we were freed we hightailed it over to the Friday house ... as we were exiting one of the scareactors banged the big drum and got me good with water - my whole back was wet ... and boy did I let out a yell!



Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> Thoughts?


Interesting ... 



keishashadow said:


> you'd never see it @ universal - luv it; they do have that fancy special VIP tour too don't they?


Yep ... 



blueeyesrnc said:


> So lets get the party started!





blueeyesrnc said:


> We've got booze and snacks...





blueeyesrnc said:


> I don't know about you homies, but I'm having fun!!!


Now that's my kind of party!  



ky07 said:


> *A little early but thats ok   *


Never too early - it's always 5 o'clock somewhere  



macraven said:


> it's 5:00 somewhere............


See!



loribell said:


> But before I go I just wanted to tell Mac thanks for making this home for us. Who would have ever thought such great friendships could be made on a message board! Luv ya Mac!!!!


Well said ... thanks Mac!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

scotlass said:


> Matthew does like the Lego Star wars video games too.....he laughs hysterically when Chewy pulls peoples arms off. Boys.....



*Yeah, typical boy.    No matter how old they get, they still love the gore.*  




loribell said:


> Well I am already there but you sure can't tell it!



*That's what matters.     I became a great aunt, when I was 16.     I'm okay with it, as long as I don't look like it.* 





RAPstar said:


> Got to the point where I almost threw my sandwich at the last one.....but then I would've had to eat it off them......but he was cute so it would also have been a win/win situation!!



 *Can you imagine what the other customers would have thought?*  





cbdmhgp said:


> Lucky you had SUBWAY today!
> 
> At least something good came out of your day



*I love that pic in your signature.    That's what I call a great view. *





Tinker-tude said:


> Does anyone on this list know anyone in Palm Bay, FL who might be willing to do a home check for my dog rescue group?
> 
> Tamie



*Sorry, I don't.    We live on the other coast. *




marciemi said:


> Okay guys - next question!  Just came back from the Band Trip meeting.  I think I told you, but Stephen & Eric's band next year will be playing in the Gator Bowl in Jacksonville.  The price is more than a bit steep, but we got all the details today.  It includes 3 days in Jacksonville doing band/parade stuff, then 2 days at Disney.  Of course this is during Christmas Break  and includes a 25 hour bus ride in each direction with buses full of high school students!
> 
> However, chaperones are just $200 each.  All inclusive - hotel, meals, park tickets.  Would you do it?  One son won't be going so one of us will have to stay home, but one of us could go, most likely me!  What do you think?   On the one hand, Disney & sunshine   , but on the other, just the thought of the bus rides makes me  !  Input?!



*It would depend on whether or not I knew the other chaperones well.     If not, I'd choose door #3.     I'd tell them to enjoy the bus ride, & I'd see them there.* 





loribell said:


> Besides this may be the only way you get to go back!



*What did I miss?    Why can't she go back?    If I'm being too nosy, you can just tell me to mind my own business.    No biggie!*




Sharon G said:


> When we went to Toronto, the drinking age was 18. (I don't know what it is now.) One of the activities for the kids was a baseball game. Two of the boys decided they would skip out during the game, buy a case of beer and drop it off at the hotel, returning before the game ended. Well.....they got lost, and didn't make it back before the game ended. Security was tearing apart the stadium looking for these kids. The police were called, the kids parents were called. It was pretty scarey for awhile. After about 45 minutes, the kids called the band conductor to say they were lost. It wasn't funny then, but is now! They ended up suspended from school for a while.



*Teenage boys...... gotta love 'em.*  





macraven said:


> an hour ago i had to go to the store and fix up dinner for a son.
> 
> stuck it in the fridge, he can use the microwave.



*You're a great mom!   Your boys are very lucky to have you.   * 




RAPstar said:


> i'm here. browsing the threads some. i tend to get obssessive over big events (i almost drove the BF crazy last yr with my trip to visit him while he was living in Las Vegas (it's a long distance thing for now, in case you're wondering)). Wow....double parentheses twice in one day. *Maybe doing the sudoku in the newpaper everyday is making my brain work better.*



*I think I need to start getting the daily paper.     My brain needs serious help.*


----------



## coastermom

Hello all . Ok got a hair cut . Then I went to  STARBUCKS ...I had to do it . It is so wonderful outside today I just hate to know that the weather is going to change here after tonight . We may get rain for 5 STRAIGHT DAYS  . I hope not the kids really wanted to go back to SF this weekend . I am thinking everyone on Staten Island has lost their minds . The news here has been crazy .

Off to go get the little one from school then we have the dentist tonight . 

SO glad the party is going well but the   dancing and drinking    is going to have to end sooner or later ... I hope later    . I was thinking the cookies look really good do you all really want to see my FAT BUTT after my trip in a TR ?? Then stop sending the FOOD ..but here is a  for the  PARTY ...

BBL PARTY ON DUDES


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> OMG, Tricia.  That post I honestly wrote in passing, as if you guys were just DYING to know the daily stupids of my personal life.  Well, do you know, not long after that I get a package in the mail, and it's a big envelope from macraven.  It's a HUGE friggin bottle of Prell to replace the one that Mike used on me!  So, while I'm sure the bottle of Prell cost about $2.99, mac spent over $6 to send it to me!!!



See?  I wasn't the only one that found your Prell drama funny!  

I also thought your description of thinking of me when people tell stories of children who finger paint with their own poo was great too.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:


> this year it didn't touch me enough to call up and give money.
> 
> 
> 
> *i kept thinking, look at all these celebs, are they giving???*
> 
> last year ellen did the show in part and she announced on live tv that she was giving and said the amount.
> then she encouraged other celebs to give.
> 
> i read that the 3 judges gave their nights salary tonight to the fund.



*I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that occasionally.      That's like the charity Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie sponsor to rebuild homes in New Orleans.     It's great that they care, but I can't help but wonder why they don't just pay for several of the houses themselves.    It's not like they'd have to worry about feeding their family, if they spent a few million replacing homes.    Add a few milllion from each of their A-list peers & they wouldn't need the commoners donations.     Oh well, maybe celebrities contribute more than we think they do. *




macraven said:


> i thought i read on csw that lee posted about doing vow renewals on your anniversary date.  maybe i mis read it.  it was sometime back that was posted and i could have confused the dates too.



*I've been meaning to ask, what is csw?   It's been mentioned a few times on this thread, but I keep forgetting to ask. *





macraven said:


> and then he says, huh, you talking about something?



*I thought my hubby was an only child, but I'm beginning to wonder if he & Mr. Mac aren't brothers.     Maybe, his dad has some splainin' to do.*


----------



## coastermom

OK guys why can't I get everything in my signature to show?? Now my Mickey Path isn't showing . How do you guys do it ?? I really like the USO bunny but now he knocked out my mickey but in a few weeks the USO ticker will be done and we will be there     . 
Ok really gotta run now


----------



## RAPstar

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Can you imagine what the other customers would have thought?*



or my boss who was there that day. lol luckily i did get to finish my sandwich (subway melt.....i'm in love with bacon right now)


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Very quick check in...
Sorry I can't be here for the celebrations today.
I have been extremely busy the past couple of days ie coloring my hair, ironing clothes, getting things ready for afterschool band practice today and band concert tonight. Pre- cooking dinner tonight, etc.
It's like getting ready for a wedding.
I have to pick up kids early at school right now, as band practice is a little early at hte jr. high.

I love you all!!!    

Congrats on this thread being a year old!  

Thanks, Mac


----------



## Metro West

For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:


The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!


Words to live by....carry on!


----------



## loribell

Metro West said:


> For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:
> 
> 
> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!
> 
> 
> Words to live by....carry on!


----------



## RAPstar

Metro West said:


> For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:
> 
> 
> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!
> 
> 
> Words to live by....carry on!


----------



## loribell

Well Mikey sent me a text. They have a ball game after all. I'm not quite sure how since it rained all day & night. We have new ponds all over the place. 

So I will return much later this evening!


----------



## RAPstar

haha! I was looking through some pics the BF took when he came up to visit me (he's actually like an hour or 2 outside Orlando, lucky!!) and if you look closely on these pics at my laptop.......you can see me planning my UO trip!!


----------



## razzery

Hey anyone know what the deal is with Islands tomorrow? My school has been giving out free tickets all week for tomorrow to go in from like 4pm till 1am. Should I be expecting all colleges in the state to be there or just UCF?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:
> 
> 
> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!
> 
> 
> Words to live by....carry on!



  *and by the way they just called about my car the alenator went out on it and now they are going to charge me for that plus towing and labor to fix it for a grand total of $270.00  *


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> *and by the way they just called about my car the alenator went out on it and now they are going to charge me for that plus towing and labor to fix it for a grand total of $270.00  *



and i'd tell them to go suck an egg.....then apologize since i would need them to actually fix the car........which would prolly then blow up in a week


----------



## RAPstar

woohoo!! just made my ressie for Tchoup Chop!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*I forgot today is "walk down memory lane day".     Enjoy your memories! * 




Metro West said:


> If you're referring to the end of the Friday the 13th house that wasn't a scream...it was more of a yell.



*Am I the only one becoming suspicious about all the secrets Todd & Mac share? *





Metro West said:


> I saw this in the paper this morning and thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/custom/tourism/orl-fastpass1008apr10,0,6553939.story
> 
> Thoughts?



*Hey, if they've got the money, more power to them.    I wouldn't be happy, if it was with taxpayer's $ though.  *





keishashadow said:


> morrissey (how soon is now?), erasure (ever see video of their live performance-a hoot Chains of Love & Respect ); UB40, Rick Astley, New Order...i could go on



*My DS loves Morrissey.   I've never heard of the others though.* 





> it's our anniversary, guess all going to get lucky



*Not all together, I hope.*  




coastermom said:


> Busy day here lots of bad news happening here on my little Island .
> 
> *Had a young girl killed by her boyfriend (or ex boyfriend ) and of cause I know someone in the family of the girl  they are not doing well. She was only 17 . *
> 
> My DF's Dh is doing better but now has to take time from work and well with the way things are here he hopes to go back to a job.
> 
> We had a police man kill himself in the local shopping center this morning . Still no word on who he is but it is very sad to see.
> 
> I am off to go clean up again and get a hair cut . I am going to try to get on later but DD has an  Ortho visit tonight at 5:15 and I am going to be busy doing party stuff all day . This shower is KILLING ME >>>
> Gotta run  BBL



*That's heartbreaking!     It has been a bad week there.    What are people thinking?*  




macraven said:


> and from damo one of her many talents in drawing/typing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damo
> Proud Redhead
> amok amok amok
> The curly haired dude said he wouldn't be joining me this vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (\__/)
> (='.'=)This is the Universal boards bunny. Copy and paste bunny to help him gain disboard domination.
> (USO)
> (")_(")
> __________________



*How neat!   I'll add it ASAP! * 





marciemi said:


> Tonight's sounds good, so I'm going to try to catch it between tennis practice, work, a soccer game, a soccer practice and play practice.  (And DH having a "work" function - they're going CURLING!)  Guess we'll see what we can do!



*Whew, I'm tired reading that!* 




blueeyesrnc said:


> I don't know about you homies, but I'm having fun!!!



*I'm late to the party.    I'll need the funnel to catch up.* 




Cadillac_Dreamgirl said:


> I just want to say 3 things:
> 
> 1- There should be Universal Studios Tickers/countdowns!
> 
> 2- I am upset they closed the Disney Store in my local Mall
> 
> 3- Yeah! I am a Mouseketeer..Dont know when it happened but yeah!



*1- I agree!

2- Sorry

3-  *





marciemi said:


> My DH just sent me an email asking me about travel dates for a couple of upcoming weeks (him traveling, not me unfortunately!).  I checked our calendar and replied, and just got a reply back telling me that he's out of the office this week!    THAT helps!



*So, where is he then? *














 




loribell said:


>



*I'd have to get a lot of use out of that keg & funnel, before I'd kiss a cat. *  *No offense to cats.    I wouldn't kiss any of you in the mouth either.* 



loribell said:


>



*Lori, that's just cruel.    Those look so yummy.      I'm never going to lose weight.  *


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> *I've been meaning to ask, what is csw?   It's been mentioned a few times on this thread, but I keep forgetting to ask. *
> *I thought my hubby was an only child, but I'm beginning to wonder if he & Mr. Mac aren't brothers.     Maybe, his dad has some splainin' to do.*




Chainsaw Wolf......i am a member there and have been for many years.
mike/adkar, bonny and lee are also.

if you see spathgirl here like you did last week, she is a big part of csw.


i might use their logo for my avator.
i just adore it.








razzery said:


> Hey anyone know what the deal is with Islands tomorrow? My school has been giving out free tickets all week for tomorrow to go in from like 4pm till 1am. Should I be expecting all colleges in the state to be there or just UCF?





this week many many and many of the high schools are having busses go down to orlando. some colleges are also participating.

i read one poster on another forum talk about the price it was for her son to attend.  those students are received tickets for disney for 3-4 days and 2 days for universal.  it is a packaged deal for students.
it covers the hotel, food diem, transportation, park tickets.

on still another board, they have been giving heads up on which hotels the school's students will be staying at.  they also have warned others on their board to watch out for the large masses of teenagers.


----------



## macraven

*razzery* 

ask any questions you want and we will try to help you


newest newbie in town today!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> or my boss who was there that day. lol luckily i did get to finish my sandwich (subway melt.....i'm in love with bacon right now)


I've been in love with bacon since forever!!! As far as I'm concerned, chocolate and bacon are their own food groups  



Metro West said:


> For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:
> 
> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!
> 
> Words to live by....carry on!


OMG ... I really have to stop drinking coke and reading these boards ... I'm going to need a new laptop soon from all the coke spewing onto the screen!!!  



RAPstar said:


> woohoo!! just made my ressie for Tchoup Chop!!


you'll have to share your dining review with me ... we've wanted to try it but haven't had the chance yet (been to Emeril's in CityWalk)



macraven said:


> Chainsaw Wolf......i am a member there and have been for many years.
> mike/adkar, bonny and lee are also.


And have the t-shirts to prove it  

Seriously, they are another cool group of people!



macraven said:


> i might use their logo for my avator.
> i just adore it.


I have the logo on my cell phone


----------



## keishashadow

tammy check out those bands, killer if you like that type of music; i left out Depche Mode, ABC & might as well throw in some early Prince too 

Like r3ggae (esp Bob Marley - natch) had a good time in the club @ citiwalk, despite being approached several times & asked if i had any gunja...guess i look shifty or just plain old buzzed 

i'd kill to look like Shakira, even if she had 30 years of bad road on her ...whenever, where-ever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-3brRCRsA8

so funny, didn't realize it when i had the auto mishap the other day...must of hit harder than i thought. I had to take something out of the hatch & popped it, reached in to grab the case of pop & nearly knocked myself out on the end of it . Evidently, it no longer opens all the way ; just call me lumpy. They say gifted peeps can read your fortune by the lumps on your head..hmm.

off to school tonight to education event & see DSs artwork, coming home & looking for a brew or 2; DH off work for 3 days


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> i do have an ecclectic taste in music (my top played on my ipod right now are Tori Amos and Marilyn Manson
> 
> Don't forget about Wicked too!! Tho, the book was better. I won't be at HHN till next yr. I'll sing enough for you......and prolly every person on the board. I don't have a degree in musical theatre for nothing!!



I have eclectic taste in music , too.  Everything from Tori Amos and Alanis Morrisette to Faith Hill, to Bach, Brahms, Vaughan Williams, Jane Monheit, Joni Mitchell, The Chieftains, Loreena McKennitt, everytype of soundtrack, an entire jumbo folder of choral and opera music, and the list goes on and on.

My house growing up was a musical theater.  Someone would say something that would remind everyone of the same song, and off we'd go.  It freaked my step dad out to have four girls suddenly burst into song and dance around the kitchen harmonizing.  He always thought musical theater was very unrealistic.  Until he married into our family....  

Maybe we could plan a trip at the same time, throw a hat down, and earn some souvenir money.  And then I'll go back to school and actually finish my music degree!



loribell said:


> But before I go I just wanted to tell Mac thanks for making this home for us. Who would have ever thought such great friendships could be made on a message board! Luv ya Mac!!!!



I've made some of my best friends online.  I met my husband online on a church singles website, and some of my best friends in my rescue group are scattered all over the USA.  This is a really fun group to play with, and you've made me feel very welcome!  Thanks for opening the box to let the newbies climb in.  Yeah Mac!



coastermom said:


> OK guys why can't I get everything in my signature to show?? Now my Mickey Path isn't showing . How do you guys do it ?? I really like the USO bunny but now he knocked out my mickey but in a few weeks the USO ticker will be done and we will be there     .
> Ok really gotta run now



Oh, I wish we could set a date and start counting!  Sometime in January or February if life stays stable enough.  Keeping fingers, toes, and eyes crossed and saying prayers for DH's career path - whatever that may turn out to be.



roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Very quick check in...
> Sorry I can't be here for the celebrations today.
> I have been extremely busy the past couple of days ie coloring my hair, ironing clothes, getting things ready for afterschool band practice today and band concert tonight. Pre- cooking dinner tonight, etc.
> It's like getting ready for a wedding.
> I have to pick up kids early at school right now, as band practice is a little early at hte jr. high.



Don't you love weeks like this?  Makes me want to take a nap hearing about it.



Metro West said:


> For those of you who are concerned about weight....think about this:
> 
> 
> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!
> 
> 
> Words to live by....carry on!



      

My husband has said several times, "You know you've had a good poop when your pants fit better."



RAPstar said:


> woohoo!! just made my ressie for Tchoup Chop!!



Don't forget to take pics of the food!  I love the food pics!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've been in love with bacon since forever!!! As far as I'm concerned, chocolate and bacon are their own food groups



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

not sure if it would look better embroidered on a pillow or a hallmark card 

The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!

 

tricia will know , she's the resident expert


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I have eclectic taste in music , too.  Everything from Tori Amos and Alanis Morrisette to Faith Hill, to Bach, Brahms, Vaughan Williams, Jane Monheit, Joni Mitchell, The Chieftains, Loreena McKennitt, everytype of soundtrack, an entire jumbo folder of choral and opera music, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> My house growing up was a musical theater.  Someone would say something that would remind everyone of the same song, and off we'd go.  It freaked my step dad out to have four girls suddenly burst into song and dance around the kitchen harmonizing.  He always thought musical theater was very unrealistic.  Until he married into our family....
> 
> Maybe we could plan a trip at the same time, throw a hat down, and earn some souvenir money.  And then I'll go back to school and actually finish my music degree!



i often burst into song at inappropriate time, unfortunately. at my manager meeting on tuesday, someone said something about someone else being a thorn in their side, and i couldn't stop myself singing a bit of that Eurythmics song (not very loudly tho, but a couple of peeps looked at me funny). Screw throwing down a hat, I say we hit the competitive karaoke market. better money, and more booze!!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> tammy check out those bands, killer if you like that type of music; i left out Depche Mode, ABC & might as well throw in some early Prince too



sad, the only 2 depech mode songs I know only because Tori Amos covered them (Enjoy the Silence on her cover album "strange Little Girls" and then she did "Personal Jesus" when I saw her in concert in '05). Oh, speaking of concerts, I saw Annie Lennox last yr. That woman knows how to put on a good show. I nearly knocked out the woman next to me cause when I jumped out of my seat cause the first song Annie did is prolly my most favoritest ("No More I Love You's"). No big concerts planned this yr (unless someone really good is playing at HRL when I'm in Orlando), but going to see Margaret Cho on the 27!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> tammy check out those bands, killer if you like that type of music; i left out Depche Mode, ABC & might as well throw in some early Prince too



An 80's girl like me!  It's so weird hearing the stuff I listened to in high school popping up all over the place again.  Do you like Big Country?  Too bad they broke up right after they got big in the States.  I liked U2 before they started going really mainstream.  And Tears For Fears.  I love Sting and always will.  Who else in the pop world understands music well enough to write in 5/4 or 7/8 time signatures?  A jazz musician who made it big EVERYWHERE.  I still have several of the Cure's albums.  I'll shut up now, this just scratches the surface.  I love music!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> haha! I was looking through some pics the BF took when he came up to visit me (he's actually like an hour or 2 outside Orlando, lucky!!) and if you look closely on these pics at my laptop.......you can see me planning my UO trip!!



I love it!  Can you share the plans, or would you have to kill us all?


----------



## RVGal

Tinker-tude said:


> I have eclectic taste in music , too.  Everything from Tori Amos and Alanis Morrisette to Faith Hill, to Bach, Brahms, Vaughan Williams, Jane Monheit, Joni Mitchell, The Chieftains, Loreena McKennitt, everytype of soundtrack, an entire jumbo folder of choral and opera music, and the list goes on and on.



I have an eclectic music collection as well.  Most people look at me like I'm making it up when I mention The Chieftains or Loreena McKennitt.  I think The Visit is one of my favorite albums.  Of course, I probably have 200 favorite albums...


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I love it!  Can you share the plans, or would you have to kill us all?



not much to share. just came down to the flights (leaving at 9am arriving at 1pm, leaving at 8:30 arriving at 10:30 both pm), finding the right hotel (first the Hyatt Place, then Doubletree, then RPR so 1)I get FOTL, and 2)so I don't have to try to cross 10 lanes of traffic to get to the parks). Other than that it's just getting the money together to pay it off in Aug, and the for spending money. Now if only I can get my best friend to decide if he has the money to go or not (which he should, all he has to pay is plane, admission and food, i'm paying for the hotel). Oh well!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> sad, the only 2 depech mode songs I know only because Tori Amos covered them (Enjoy the Silence on her cover album "strange Little Girls" and then she did "Personal Jesus" when I saw her in concert in '05). Oh, speaking of concerts, I saw Annie Lennox last yr. That woman knows how to put on a good show. I nearly knocked out the woman next to me cause when I jumped out of my seat cause the first song Annie did is prolly my most favoritest ("No More I Love You's"). No big concerts planned this yr (unless someone really good is playing at HRL when I'm in Orlando), but going to see Margaret Cho on the 27!!



DH and I love Annie Lennox, too.  She'll never doa concert in Mississippi, though....


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> DH and I love Annie Lennox, too.  She'll never doa concert in Mississippi, though....



 i'm sorry. but it's all her fault. she's only done 4 solo cd's, and then only does like mini-tours. If it's any consolation, I never get to see Madonna in concert cause she never comes to TX.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RVGal said:


> I have an eclectic music collection as well.  Most people look at me like I'm making it up when I mention The Chieftains or Loreena McKennitt.  I think The Visit is one of my favorite albums.  Of course, I probably have 200 favorite albums...



I know exactly what you mean.  Just be glad you're not completely obsessed with classical music along with everything else you love.  I have somewhere around 1,000 favorite albums.  Yes, YIKES!!!!!!!  You should check out yourmusic.com to get cheap CDs.  They're only $6.99, which includes shipping.  You look at what they have, fill up your queue with stuff you want, and they ship you one CD a month.  You can buy more if you want and cancel anytime you want.  Their Christmas collection is amazing.  They have a really wide variety of stuff in jus tabout every genre.




RAPstar said:


> not much to share. just came down to the flights (leaving at 9am arriving at 1pm, leaving at 8:30 arriving at 10:30 both pm), finding the right hotel (first the Hyatt Place, then Doubletree, then RPR so 1)I get FOTL, and 2)so I don't have to try to cross 10 lanes of traffic to get to the parks). Other than that it's just getting the money together to pay it off in Aug, and the for spending money. Now if only I can get my best friend to decide if he has the money to go or not (which he should, all he has to pay is plane, admission and food, i'm paying for the hotel). Oh well!!



Sure, that's what all the super spies say.


----------



## scotlass

Tinker-tude said:


> An 80's girl like me!  It's so weird hearing the stuff I listened to in high school popping up all over the place again.  Do you like Big Country?  Too bad they broke up right after they got big in the States.  I liked U2 before they started going really mainstream.  And Tears For Fears.  I love Sting and always will.  Who else in the pop world understands music well enough to write in 5/4 or 7/8 time signatures?  A jazz musician who made it big EVERYWHERE.  I still have several of the Cure's albums.  I'll shut up now, this just scratches the surface.  I love music!!!!!!!!!!!!!



British 80's bands are comming back big time.....Ive seen Big Country,Tears for Fears and Annie Lennox......oh yeh RAPstar Ive also seen Madonna !!! 

Whos that girl tour Wembley.....awesome,best gig EVER!!!!


----------



## damo

Just checking in to say hi.  I've now painting the hall upstairs and downstairs and the family room.  After the new house looking so nice down south, I figured it was time to repaint up here. I am on a painting marathon.  I can't stop because once I do and then start again, I will ache all over again.


----------



## RVGal

Well, guys, I think I'm going to convince everyone that we need an early bedtime tonight.  I just wanted to come back and wish the thread a big HAPPY ANNIVERSARY again.

And a BIG THANKS to Mac for starting the best thread on the DIS!


----------



## ky07

*Before I forget thanks Mac for making a place for us all and being a great friend and a true Homie  *


----------



## Metro West

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> OMG ... I really have to stop drinking coke and reading these boards ... I'm going to need a new laptop soon from all the coke spewing onto the screen!!!


Sorry about that Bonny...I don't know what came over me. 



Tinker-tude said:


> My husband has said several times, "You know you've had a good poop when your pants fit better."


----------



## Tinker-tude

scotlass said:


> British 80's bands are comming back big time.....Ive seen Big Country,Tears for Fears and Annie Lennox......oh yeh RAPstar Ive also seen Madonna !!!
> 
> Whos that girl tour Wembley.....awesome,best gig EVER!!!!



At times like this I must remind myself that I CHOSE to live in the boonies for the peace and quiet.  And lack of traffic.  And land for the dogs to run on when they aren't sleeping on my feet.  There, I feel better now.  But I really must arrange a trip to the Motherland of Great Britain for an extended period of time at some point in my life.  I have to visit as many places as possible in England, Wales, Scotland, and Ireland.  Lifelong dream!  Maybe I can catch a concert or two, too.


----------



## Metro West

Well...good night all and should you need to visit the bathroom in the middle of the night, just think of all the waist sizes you'll be able to get into...and smile!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm helping my dad bake cookies, so I'll brb. 

BTW, Mac, I hope you've got the security deposit set up for the new home. Our lease is almost up!


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Well...good night all and should you need to visit the bathroom in the middle of the night, just think of all the waist sizes you'll be able to get into...and smile!



  *Night Todd*


----------



## RAPstar

scotlass said:


> British 80's bands are comming back big time.....Ive seen Big Country,Tears for Fears and Annie Lennox......oh yeh RAPstar Ive also seen Madonna !!!
> 
> Whos that girl tour Wembley.....awesome,best gig EVER!!!!



mom saw her at a college during the like a virgin tour. she claims to have been in the front row. she also tell me my dad was at the airport in NY when the beatles first came to America. sometimes i don't believe every story my mom tells me.


----------



## coastermom

Evening everyone just wanted to pop on in and say HI . I am off to bed soon and really looking forward to the weekend . 

Off to bed an will see everyone in the morning .


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Homemade spice cookies + Bluebell vanilla ice cream = mmmmmm


----------



## ky07

the Dark Marauder said:


> Homemade spice cookies + Bluebell vanilla ice cream = mmmmmm



*That sounds good DM *


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!

Happy Anniversary!!!!


I'm sorry I missed the party, did anyone save me any leftovers??



I have a note Mac for missing the 
_
Dear Mac and friends in the box,

Please excuse Katie from the party....even though she really really wanted to go......because she had to go to a school play.

Thank you,

The GNN Drama Club_



The play was great by the way....


----------



## outlander

I ended up with a sick kiddo today, so I missed out on the party. 
Hope everyone had a great day!
Good night all and another Happy Anniversary!!  Here's to many, many more!
Cheers.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Metro West said:


> Sorry about that Bonny...I don't know what came over me.


 That's OK Todd ...  



the Dark Marauder said:


> Homemade spice cookies + Bluebell vanilla ice cream = mmmmmm


OOOH spice cookies ... yummy


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the party, did anyone save me any leftovers??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a note Mac for missing the
> _
> Dear Mac and friends in the box,
> 
> Please excuse Katie from the party....even though she really really wanted to go......because she had to go to a school play.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> The GNN Drama Club_
> 
> 
> 
> The play was great by the way....


I knew nothing of the party, but I do have some extra spice, chocolate chip, and sugar cookies.

One per person, please. I'm going to be entering these into the fair.


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the party, did anyone save me any leftovers??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a note Mac for missing the
> _
> Dear Mac and friends in the box,
> 
> Please excuse Katie from the party....even though she really really wanted to go......because she had to go to a school play.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> The GNN Drama Club_
> 
> 
> 
> The play was great by the way....



Ooh! What play?


----------



## blueeyesrnc

It was a pleasure strolling down memory lane with all of you. You're a fun bunch. 

Mac, thanks of inviting me over.

Night, night.


----------



## ky07

*Good Night Homies And Don't Party Too Much *


----------



## KStarfish82

RAPstar said:


> Ooh! What play?



Inherit the Wind......love that play!


----------



## RAPstar

night lawrence and blueeyes


----------



## RAPstar

ooh, i've heard good things about it. i think they just revived it on B'way. Would love to go back to NYC one day. I'm seeing The Wedding Singers the musical next Thurs (dand and stepmom got me season tickets to the touring shows here in Dallas). Hoepfully it will be good......even if it isn't an equity tour (actor's union)


----------



## macraven

hello homies.................

thank you for the kind words.
much appreciated.


you all own a piece of the thread.  it's a thread for all homies to be able to connect with each other.

i watched AI and was sick that michael johns got the boot.
shocked that he would leave before some of the girls.

keep posting on this thread until it closes.
the other will be #4 and it is up in the UO forums.

i sent a note to the mods to link this thread with the new one so we don't lose anyone.


yes darkie, the rent is paid up and the new joint is even better than this one.


will be back.  have to ketchup up on my mail now.


----------



## KStarfish82

Alright folks...bedtime!






Thanks Mac for creating this thread 1 year ago......here's to another happy and chatty year!


----------



## RAPstar

KStarfish82 said:


> Alright folks...bedtime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac for creating this thread 1 year ago......here's to another happy and chatty year!



dang! 3 different threads in 1 yr. And I thought I had to have a device to keep my mouth closed!!


----------



## loribell

Well everyone sorry I did not get back to  more on memory lane today. I just got the computer from the kiddos. 

Thanks again mac for opening our home! 

Andy it would have been more than 3 if they had started shutting threads down at 250 pages sooner. The first one got very big in the 9 or 10 months it was open. 

Good night everyone! I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## RAPstar

Another pondering just happened. I was lurking around the disney side of the board a bit and was reminded of why i joined this board. I kept seeing those "affordable Walt Disney World" commercials and decided....hey, I'm 22, and I haven't been to WDW in years, let alone by myself....I'm gonna go!! So, I started the overplanning/OCD planning I always do. Being the type of person that doesn't like relying on outside transportation (bad experience with local bus and family members) I wanted a hotel that I didn't have to do the bus alot. So with Disney that left me with 3 optons: Grand Floridian, Poly and Contemporary cause they had monorails. For a week, at the contemporary, it was about $3000!!! :scared3 So, trying to find cheap ways to stay at a nice hotel at Disney, I stumbled upon this guide to staying at Disney cheap (forget where/what it exactly is). She mention the DIS and buying/trading DVC points. Hey, nice place to stay, and maybe not too expensive. Read a few. Posted what I'd like. Then reread some more. God, it was difficult trying to figure that whole thing out. So I stayed a way for a while. Figured, ok, do a value resort, stepmom says the bus aren't bad. and ROTM is prolly the best ride ever. Knew I wanted to go to Universal cause last time I hadn't gotten to ride MIB and ROTM wasn't even announced yet. It would've been an extra 200-ish just to get there (if I rented a car). Researched Universal some more. Realized....hey! Universal has better moderately priced hotels in _walking_ distance to the park. And the ticket's cheaper. Score!! So I switched to Universal. Again, OCD set in and was researching every detail I could about Universal. Stumbled upon the DIS again, and thought.....well, they're in the same general area, wonder if they're are some posts about Universal on here. The rest you can say is history......and really I wouldn't want it any other way. I don't think the Disney peeps could ever be as cool as ya'll!! My original agenda was to do Universal this year and Disney next, not returning til 2010 for HP. Ha! Now I don't even know when I will plan a trip to either Disney park. Universal has become my pimp, and I'm gonna earn him some big bucks. And hopefully run into 1 or 2 of yall along the way (HHN '09 is my new goal for next yr). Ok, I'm done with my lil story that I epihanied (not a real word, i think) today, that does kinda fit in with the anniversary. This message will self-destruct in 30 seconds.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> i watched AI and was sick that michael johns got the boot.
> shocked that he would leave before some of the girls.


Bummer he was one of my favorites  ... love his voice.  Thought he did an great job with Dream On


----------



## bubba's mom

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO ALL THE HOMIES!!!!!

...and, sorry mac....didn't have time to go back and stroll memory lane....sorry...  ​

Ketchup time:








keishashadow said:


> he was pleasantly surprised to find that my friends in the box were real & nice folk



Awwww....tell your "real" husband, I think he's just real nice too  



loribell said:


> And here is y'all making me a liar already!
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.
> __________________
> 
> Seeing as how Barb is making me ride it this summer. So much for never!



Never say never....comes back to hauntcha.... SNAP! It gotcha!   



macraven said:


> it's 5:00 somewhere............



always!   



macraven said:


> and this from brab, in may 07
> 
> and brab's statement:
> 
> and Tracie..... i doubt I'll hit 6500 before vacation....just a few weeks to go...you are askin' an awful lot!
> 
> (besides, i don't talk THAT much!  )
> 
> 
> 
> look at her count of postings now.
> she doesn't talk that much.........
> __________________



wha?   You sayin' I'm a blabbermouth?  Thought I relinquished that title to mac....  



loribell said:


> ....before I go I just wanted to tell Mac thanks for making this home for us. Who would have ever thought such great friendships could be made on a message board! Luv ya Mac!!!!









tarheelmjfan said:


> *I guess it's time to play nice, since some of you appear to think I'm serious about the Heels thing.      I do love my Heels, but it takes a whole lot more than that to make me mad.     I thought you guys knew that my sense of humor came laced with a heavy dose of sarcasm.    If not, you do now.     I'll play nice now, or at least try to. *



I knows you kiddin'....don't worry  


RVGal said:


> See?  I wasn't the only one that found your Prell drama funny!
> 
> I also thought your description of thinking of me when people tell stories of children who finger paint with their own poo was great too.



 and  



tarheelmjfan said:


> *..... I can't help but wonder why celebrities don't just pay for several of the houses themselves.    It's not like they'd have to worry about feeding their family, if they spent a few million replacing homes.    Add a few milllion from each of their A-list peers & they wouldn't need the commoners donations.     Oh well, maybe celebrities contribute more than we think they do. *



I've often wondered the same thing  



Metro West said:


> The only thing standing between you and a slimmer waistline is one good poop!



Ain't that Tricia's line? 



ky07 said:


> *and by the way they just called about my car the alenator went out on it and now they are going to charge me for that plus towing and labor to fix it for a grand total of $270.00  *



Sorry to hear that...are they going to fix it??  Altho, I'm shocked...$270 isn't as bad as I thot it'd be...ESPECIALLY for an alternator!



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I've been in love with bacon since forever!!! As far as I'm concerned, chocolate and bacon are their own food groups



Boy...THAT statement is a TAG if I've ever seen one  



damo said:


> Just checking in to say hi.  I've now painting the hall upstairs and downstairs and the family room.  After the new house looking so nice down south, I figured it was time to repaint up here. I am on a painting marathon.  I can't stop because once I do and then start again, I will ache all over again.



Keep goin'....don't stop or you'll never finish!  Pretty soon your Canada home will look as good as your SC home and you'll just stay home!


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Another pondering just happened. I was lurking around the disney side of the board a bit and was reminded of why i joined this board. I kept seeing those "affordable Walt Disney World" commercials and decided....hey, I'm 22, and I haven't been to WDW in years, let alone by myself....I'm gonna go!! So, I started the overplanning/OCD planning I always do. Being the type of person that doesn't like relying on outside transportation (bad experience with local bus and family members) I wanted a hotel that I didn't have to do the bus alot. So with Disney that left me with 3 optons: Grand Floridian, Poly and Contemporary cause they had monorails. For a week, at the contemporary, it was about $3000!!! :scared3 So, trying to find cheap ways to stay at a nice hotel at Disney, I stumbled upon this guide to staying at Disney cheap (forget where/what it exactly is). She mention the DIS and buying/trading DVC points. Hey, nice place to stay, and maybe not too expensive. Read a few. Posted what I'd like. Then reread some more. God, it was difficult trying to figure that whole thing out. So I stayed a way for a while. Figured, ok, do a value resort, stepmom says the bus aren't bad. and ROTM is prolly the best ride ever. Knew I wanted to go to Universal cause last time I hadn't gotten to ride MIB and ROTM wasn't even announced yet. It would've been an extra 200-ish just to get there (if I rented a car). Researched Universal some more. Realized....hey! Universal has better moderately priced hotels in _walking_ distance to the park. And the ticket's cheaper. Score!! So I switched to Universal. Again, OCD set in and was researching every detail I could about Universal. Stumbled upon the DIS again, and thought.....well, they're in the same general area, wonder if they're are some posts about Universal on here. The rest you can say is history......and really I wouldn't want it any other way. I don't think the Disney peeps could ever be as cool as ya'll!! My original agenda was to do Universal this year and Disney next, not returning til 2010 for HP. Ha! Now I don't even know when I will plan a trip to either Disney park. Universal has become my pimp, and I'm gonna earn him some big bucks. And hopefully run into 1 or 2 of yall along the way (HHN '09 is my new goal for next yr). Ok, I'm done with my lil story that I epihanied (not a real word, i think) today, that doesn kinda fit in with the anniversary. This message will self-destruct in 30 seconds.



Yeah....they aren't too fond of Universal OR us over here on _this _side of the DIS


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah....they aren't too fond of Universal OR us over here on _this _side of the DIS



Yea, I've made a total of 2 posts over on that side. No reply, no hi, no nothing. I think I'm being ignored cause I have a USO bunny and saying I'm going to USO in my siggy. Also, it was in the gay disney board.....and you know how us queens can get!!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Yea, I've made a total of 2 posts over on that side. No reply, no hi, no nothing. I think I'm being ignored cause I have a USO bunny and saying I'm going to USO in my siggy. Also, it was in the gay disney board.....and you know how us queens can get!!



I post occasionally over on the "other side"  and yeah they are less than friendly, especially if you disagree with their opinion of something.   

I posted on one thread where someone was asking if the parks offered preferred parking ... my response was "_Universal offers preferred and valet parking" _... lets just say it didn't go over to well


----------



## macraven

so in other words andy, you really like us............


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> so in other words andy, you really like us............



pfft........no!!! lol how could i not like u mac. oh, i told my mom how ya'll started calling me Andy, she laughed so much.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Yea, I've made a total of 2 posts over on that side. No reply, no hi, no nothing. I think I'm being ignored cause I have a USO bunny and saying I'm going to USO in my siggy. Also, it was in the gay disney board.....and you know how us queens can get!!



When I mention June's trip will be our 1 and ONLY Disney cruise....heaven forbid...they actually argue with me    w/e   



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I post occasionally over on the "other side"  and yeah they are less than friendly, especially if you disagree with their opinion of something.
> 
> I posted on one thread where someone was asking if the parks offered preferred parking ... my response was "_Universal offers preferred and valet parking" _... lets just say it didn't go over to well




I agree Bonny...... that is one thing we really don't get....they get REALLY defensive over there   and THAT is the difference HERE....we DO talk about Disney....we like Disney...it's just that we all happen to enjoy UO (and, some of us more than WDW)..and it's okay here....


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Another pondering just happened. I was lurking around the disney side of the board a bit and was reminded of why i joined this board. I kept seeing those "affordable Walt Disney World" commercials and decided....hey, I'm 22, and I haven't been to WDW in years, let alone by myself....I'm gonna go!! So, I started the overplanning/OCD planning I always do. Being the type of person that doesn't like relying on outside transportation (bad experience with local bus and family members) I wanted a hotel that I didn't have to do the bus alot. So with Disney that left me with 3 optons: Grand Floridian, Poly and Contemporary cause they had monorails. For a week, at the contemporary, it was about $3000!!! :scared3 So, trying to find cheap ways to stay at a nice hotel at Disney, I stumbled upon this guide to staying at Disney cheap (forget where/what it exactly is). She mention the DIS and buying/trading DVC points. Hey, nice place to stay, and maybe not too expensive. Read a few. Posted what I'd like. Then reread some more. God, it was difficult trying to figure that whole thing out. So I stayed a way for a while. Figured, ok, do a value resort, stepmom says the bus aren't bad. and ROTM is prolly the best ride ever. Knew I wanted to go to Universal cause last time I hadn't gotten to ride MIB and ROTM wasn't even announced yet. It would've been an extra 200-ish just to get there (if I rented a car). Researched Universal some more. Realized....hey! Universal has better moderately priced hotels in _walking_ distance to the park. And the ticket's cheaper. Score!! So I switched to Universal. Again, OCD set in and was researching every detail I could about Universal. Stumbled upon the DIS again, and thought.....well, they're in the same general area, wonder if they're are some posts about Universal on here. The rest you can say is history......and really I wouldn't want it any other way. I don't think the Disney peeps could ever be as cool as ya'll!! My original agenda was to do Universal this year and Disney next, not returning til 2010 for HP. Ha! Now I don't even know when I will plan a trip to either Disney park. Universal has become my pimp, and I'm gonna earn him some big bucks. And hopefully run into 1 or 2 of yall along the way (HHN '09 is my new goal for next yr). Ok, I'm done with my lil story that I epihanied (not a real word, i think) today, that does kinda fit in with the anniversary. This message will self-destruct in 30 seconds.



Actually now that we have APs for both US and WDW, we've stayed at POP Century twice (offsite in October).  With the APs we can get POP for a steal compared to either offsite or the hotels at Universal (in January we paid $49/night), and that's the only way we can afford to go two or three times a year - especially with flights from Canada being a bit more expensive than you guys can get them in the US.  

We are looking at staying at Universal for a few days in 2009 for our anniversary - but for the remaining days we'll most likely be at POP.

As for busses, we find POP busses are decent - they don't share their busses with any of the other value resorts - but then we always rent a car so we can go other places in Orlando, or off to the coast for a day trip, etc. - and only take the bus to DTD if we're having a few beverages in the evening.


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Mac.....

Knock Knock


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Yea, I've made a total of 2 posts over on that side. No reply, no hi, no nothing. I think I'm being ignored cause I have a USO bunny and saying I'm going to USO in my siggy. Also, it was in the gay disney board.....and you know how us queens can get!!




in 02 i had my cousin who is a queen and his partner meet up with me at universal.  (he lives about an hour away in florida.)

he took more time with his hair and guyliner than me.
i swear, it took them at least one hour to get ready.  they kept changing clothes to find the right look.
then they called me so i would match with them.

we color coordinated every day and night.

i would tell them to be ready at 3 so i knew we could leave the hotel rooms by 4:30 to get into the park for the stay and scream area.


i have posted some on the other side.
have started some threads over there but that was back in 03.
i found it is hard to get into a thread in the CB when it is long standing.
it's not that they didn't like me just that they had bonded closely with each other and just didn't think about newbies posting there.

our thread is for everyone.  no one is ever left out.



RAPstar said:


> pfft........no!!! lol how could i not like u mac. oh, i told my mom how ya'll started calling me Andy, she laughed so much.





i bet your mom wished she thought of andy first............


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Hey Mac.....
> 
> Knock Knock



ok, i'll bite.

who's there?


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually now that we have APs for both US and WDW, we've stayed at POP Century twice (offsite in October).  With the APs we can get POP for a steal compared to either offsite or the hotels at Universal (in January we paid $49/night), and that's the only way we can afford to go two or three times a year - especially with flights from Canada being a bit more expensive than you guys can get them in the US.
> 
> We are looking at staying at Universal for a few days in 2009 for our anniversary - but for the remaining days we'll most likely be at POP.
> 
> As for busses, we find POP busses are decent - they don't share their busses with any of the other value resorts - but then we always rent a car so we can go other places in Orlando, or off to the coast for a day trip, etc. - and only take the bus to DTD if we're having a few beverages in the evening.




Can't say I blame you Bonny....POP has their own bus, a plus.  I hate spending money for onsite hotels at WDW cuz all we do is sleep & shower in them    So, we don't mind the values......  AND, if it enables you to go more than once or twice a year....go for it    I would!

Now, OTOH, I don't mind shelling out the money for onsite UO hotels...the FOTL perk is worth every single cent!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> ok, i'll bite.
> 
> who's there?




ME 




think about it.....WHY would i be 'knocking'??


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

bubba's mom said:


> I agree Bonny...... that is one thing we really don't get....they get REALLY defensive over there   and THAT is the difference HERE....we DO talk about Disney....we like Disney...it's just that we all happen to enjoy UO (and, some of us more than WDW)..and it's okay here....



Unfortunately they actually think that Disney is the only reason to go to Orlando.  Heaven forbid you go "offsite" for any reason.

Here, we know there is more to Florida than Disney


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> our thread is for everyone.  no one is ever left out.



except the dog and Jodie's cat...


----------



## bubba's mom

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately they actually think that Disney is the only reason to go to Orlando.  Heaven forbid you go "offsite" for any reason.
> 
> Here, we know there is more to Florida than Disney



Oh yeah..... Definately MORE to Florida than WDW....and IF I see it one day...I'm sure I'll enjoy it!  

Actually, DH's family lives in FL....so, we get extended vacations for free    An' you know the saying..."if it's free...it's for me".... But, honestly, we couldn't afford to stay down there as long as we do IF we didn't visit FIL for a week while we are there.....


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> When I mention June's trip will be our 1 and ONLY Disney cruise....heaven forbid...they actually argue with me    w/e



they argued cause it would be you're only one. or that you're only taking one? either way I'd have to cut a ho, cause it's not their life/money




> I agree Bonny...... that is one thing we really don't get....they get REALLY defensive over there   and THAT is the difference HERE....we DO talk about Disney....we like Disney...it's just that we all happen to enjoy UO (and, some of us more than WDW)..and it's okay here....



  



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually now that we have APs for both US and WDW, we've stayed at POP Century twice (offsite in October).  With the APs we can get POP for a steal compared to either offsite or the hotels at Universal (in January we paid $49/night), and that's the only way we can afford to go two or three times a year - especially with flights from Canada being a bit more expensive than you guys can get them in the US.
> 
> We are looking at staying at Universal for a few days in 2009 for our anniversary - but for the remaining days we'll most likely be at POP.
> 
> As for busses, we find POP busses are decent - they don't share their busses with any of the other value resorts - but then we always rent a car so we can go other places in Orlando, or off to the coast for a day trip, etc. - and only take the bus to DTD if we're having a few beverages in the evening.



pop century has its own buses? it doesn't share with _any_ other resort? maybe i can do a WDW/UO trip in th future......if only for the mickey shaped waffles (again, it's the small things that mean to world to some people)



macraven said:


> in 02 i had my cousin who is a queen and his partner meet up with me at universal.  (he lives about an hour away in florida.)
> 
> he took more time with his hair and guyliner than me.
> i swear, it took them at least one hour to get ready.  they kept changing clothes to find the right look.
> then they called me so i would match with them.
> 
> we color coordinated every day and night.
> 
> i would tell them to be ready at 3 so i knew we could leave the hotel rooms by 4:30 to get into the park for the stay and scream area.



      i'm not a queen.......i'm a faerie (yes there is a difference)



> i bet your mom wished she thought of andy first............



no, Ian Michael......my dad made here change it to Robert



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately they actually think that Disney is the only reason to go to Orlando.  Heaven forbid you go "offsite" for any reason.
> 
> Here, we know there is more to Florida than Disney



I equate it with the same type of people who think if it costs the most, it makes it the best. Like the whole PBH/RPR thing. I haven't even stayed there yet and I already think RPR is better, and not just cause of the price. True, I really wanted to stay at HRH, but partly to check out the underwater sound system in the pool. But, since you can pool hop staying onsite, I know can! Can you pool hop staying onsite w/Disney? Even f you can, it's not worth the trouble trying to get from resort to resort.


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> except the dog and Jodie's cat...



poor puppy. i'm with todd, i'm not a cat person either, even tho we have 2 in our house. BTW, if you've noticed I finally learned to multi-quote! (see above post)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> in 02 i had my cousin who is a queen and his partner meet up with me at universal.  (he lives about an hour away in florida.)
> 
> he took more time with his hair and guyliner than me.
> i swear, it took them at least one hour to get ready.  they kept changing clothes to find the right look.
> then they called me so i would match with them.
> 
> we color coordinated every day and night.



Lee and I are often color coordinated - and we don't even try to match ... I always laugh and say "we're dressing alike again"


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> pop century has its own buses? it doesn't share with _any_ other resort? maybe i can do a WDW/UO trip in th future......if only for the mickey shaped waffles (again, it's the small things that mean to world to some people)


 



RAPstar said:


> Can you pool hop staying onsite w/Disney?


I dare you to ask that question on the "other side"  

That's a hot topic, just like refillable mugs


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think about it.....WHY would i be 'knocking'??






i know your knock.
i was testing you 


and i heard the knock at the new joint also.....



bubba's mom said:


> except the dog and Jodie's cat...





she has 2, which one is left out of the new place?



RAPstar said:


> they argued cause it would be you're only one. or that you're only taking one? either way I'd have to cut a ho, cause it's not their life/money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pop century has its own buses? it doesn't share with _any_ other resort? maybe i can do a WDW/UO trip in th future......if only for the mickey shaped waffles (again, it's the small things that mean to world to some people)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a queen.......i'm a faerie (yes there is a difference)
> 
> 
> 
> no, Ian Michael......my dad made here change it to Robert
> 
> 
> 
> I equate it with the same type of people who think if it costs the most, it makes it the best. Like the whole PBH/RPR thing. I haven't even stayed there yet and I already think RPR is better, and not just cause of the price. True, I really wanted to stay at HRH, but partly to check out the underwater sound system in the pool. But, since you can pool hop staying onsite, I know can! Can you pool hop staying onsite w/Disney? Even f you can, it's not worth the trouble trying to get from resort to resort.




andy, when i am at disney, i stay at the value resorts, sports.

they have their own bus each day at 3 pm.
if they do not have a full load in the early morning, they do pick up at music and movies.  kind of a hit or miss thing of sharing busses there.
usually the last few years, sports has its own bus when i have been there.

when i started staying at sports, i got the room for $49 and at hrh for $100

each year disney increase the price for values.  they no longer let you book in one season and keep it at that price when you enter into the next season. 
weekends are at a higher rate also at disney.

the time i go this year, sports is $110 plus tax per night.  no increase on the weekends for my time period.

i use the AAA for the discount and will pay $95.xx per night.

for what i get there, it is not worth it at all.
i'm just there for a bed and a shower and a place to put my items.

when i move over to HRH, i relax......what ever i pay is not an issue.
the ap gives a great discount, the aaa also.  when i can catch the supersaver rate, i grab it.
you get what you pay for at the loews hotels.
quality and respect.
that i have not received at sports.

i spend more time in the room and at the hotel when at universal.
it is more of a relaxing trip for me.


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> they argued cause it would be you're only one. or that you're only taking one? either way I'd have to cut a ho, cause it's not their life/money



It's our only DISNEY cruise.... for a little LESS money, we could have gone longer and gotten a cabin with a verandah (instead of just a window).... Can't justify the price more than once  




			
				RAPstar said:
			
		

> pop century has its own buses? it doesn't share with _any_ other resort? maybe i can do a WDW/UO trip in th future......if only for the mickey shaped waffles (again, it's the small things that mean to world to some people)



POP has their own buses...yep.  Ya know, I'm not a waffle eater, but I'd like to take a bite outta one of those ears once!  




			
				RAPstar said:
			
		

> Can you pool hop staying onsite w/Disney? Even f you can, it's not worth the trouble trying to get from resort to resort.





Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I dare you to ask that question on the "other side"
> 
> That's a hot topic, just like refillable mugs




I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA


----------



## macraven

i feel more at home in the universal forums.

it is easier to have a difference of an opinion and not get blasted by another poster.



btw, the refillable cups at disney is a heated discussion always.
and pool hopping also.

they are discouraged there and the disney police people let you know it is against the rules.


at universal, it is encouraged for all to pool hop and check out the other hotels.

the only time you might have a problem with getting water taxis from the city walk area to the hotel is at midnight.

during hhn, they do enforce it.

at midnight they are to ask for your hotel key to prove you are staying on site.  the only time i have ever seen that done is when it is about 1:30 in the morning and people are returning to their hotels from the hhn event.

boats only hold so many people and i don't think the bars at the hotels are open much later than that.

i have taken the bus and the water taxis to all the hotels on site.

the bus i did it for the kick of it.
i did a day and night trip on both taxis and bus.

everything is so beautiful when it is lit up at night.
you see the front of the hotels and it is breathtaking


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I dare you to ask that question on the "other side"
> 
> That's a hot topic, just like refillable mugs



no, i enjoy living. so i take it, it depends on who you ask and what mood there in. what's the deal with the mugs? i've heard it mentioned. are people using them at resorts that they're not staying at? or selling/trading them like the DVC point?



bubba's mom said:


> It's our only DISNEY cruise.... for a little LESS money, we could have gone longer and gotten a cabin with a verandah (instead of just a window).... Can't justify the price more than once



I kinda now what you mean. Researched doing a Disney cruise.......waaaaaaaaaaaay too much out of my price range until I at least pay off my car (march '09, yea, baby )




> I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA



again, I value living......it's what makes me alive!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> she has 2, which one is left out of the new place?



Dontcha remember she said she came home from work (this week?) and Mike left Alex out all night?  She was gonna rip him a new one???  Guess it all worked out, as I never heard anymore  

See....MAC "gets" my thinking on the onsite Disney hotels vs UO hotels.... At least UO hotels give you FOTL perk....yeah, and Disney gives ya EMH...but, they are usually STILL too crowded to pay the extra money for    Would rather stay onsite at UO....actually, don't think DH would have it any other way!


----------



## macraven

well, it is friday now and i do have to be at work at 7 today.

going to leave the light on for the stragglers here but the door is locked.

you can catch a few zzzz's on the couch and not worry about the boogie man getting into your place tonight.


see you all in a few hours.....


sweet sleep


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i have taken the bus and the water taxis to all the hotels on site.
> 
> the bus i did it for the kick of it.
> i did a day and night trip on both taxis and bus.
> 
> everything is so beautiful when it is lit up at night.
> you see the front of the hotels and it is breathtaking



cool! i can't wait for september. also, good to know about the boat thing.....seeing as how my friends prolly won't be able to get me out of Rising Star......i'm addicted to performing in public.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Dontcha remember she said she came home from work (this week?) and Mike left Alex out all night?  She was gonna rip him a new one???  Guess it all worked out, as I never heard anymore
> 
> See....MAC "gets" my thinking on the onsite Disney hotels vs UO hotels.... At least UO hotels give you FOTL perk....yeah, and Disney gives ya EMH...but, they are usually STILL too crowded to pay the extra money for    Would rather stay onsite at UO....actually, don't think DH would have it any other way!



had to come back for this one.


i do both parks when i am in orlando.

i prefer universal hands down.

but, i still like to do somethings at disney.
i like the downtown disney set up better than the city walk set up.

for me, i haven't had a bad meal at universal yet.
but have at disney.

universal treats me like they like having me there.

disney in the last few years, makes me think they enjoy my money more than they value me.


----------



## bubba's mom

well all....I bid you goodnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  and 

*MAC*--- I bid you sweet dreams, Happy 1th Anniversary and THANK YOU!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> had to come back for this one.
> 
> universal treats me like they like having me there.
> 
> disney in the last few years, makes me think they enjoy my money more than they value me.



"had to come back for this one."

me too    Only to say....I totally agree with everything you said


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> what's the deal with the mugs? i've heard it mentioned. are people using them at resorts that they're not staying at? or selling/trading them like the DVC point?



Basically you buy a refillable mug at your resort - you are "supposed" to use it for refills for the length of your stay at your resort.  Next time you go back you are "supposed" to buy a new mug.  People on the other side get their knickers in a twist when people bring back mugs they purchased on a previous trip and refill them.  Disney could care less.  Personally we've seen people refilling mugs from other resorts, old mugs from the resort they're staying at and even mugs from places like 7-11 or Dunkin Donuts.  

shhhh - we always take our mugs back


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Basically you buy a refillable mug at your resort - you are "supposed" to use it for refills for the length of your stay at your resort.  Next time you go back you are "supposed" to buy a new mug.  People on the other side get their knickers in a twist when people bring back mugs they purchased on a previous trip and refill them.  Disney could care less.  Personally we've seen people refilling mugs from other resorts, old mugs from the resort they're staying at and even mugs from places like 7-11 or Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> shhhh - we always take our mugs back



oic.......good thing i'm not on the other side. i used to work for AMC and was predominately in the box office. they had recently started to do free refills on large drink and popcorn when I was working there. i would then see people carrying with them empty popcorn bags folded up. I would then tell them the free refill is only valid on day of purchase (cause no one ever reads small print). Made me want to work in concessions more to stop ppl from doing that (cause it was all teenagers who were there to collect a check working in concessions for the most part).


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> well, it is friday now and i do have to be at work at 7 today.
> 
> going to leave the light on for the stragglers here but the door is locked.
> 
> you can catch a few zzzz's on the couch and not worry about the boogie man getting into your place tonight.
> 
> 
> see you all in a few hours.....
> 
> 
> sweet sleep



G'night Mac ... sweet dreams!!



bubba's mom said:


> well all....I bid you goodnight


G'night!!!



bubba's mom said:


> *MAC*--- Happy 1th Anniversary and THANK YOU!



 




... and on that note, I will also say g'night ... sweet dreams all and see you in our new home tomorrow   

Looks like it's up to you to lock up Rob


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Looks like it's up to you to lock up Rob[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Um...........  lights out i guess, bring in the pets. and lock the doors. 





there's a key in the rock that looks fake in anyone else needs in...... it's a secret tho


----------



## KStarfish82

What am I, the first one up???


Where are you Fletch???


MORNING!  TGIF!


----------



## Motherfletcher

I woke ya'll up on the "Sumptin' 'bout Nothing #4" thread.


----------



## macraven

u all confused me..........

this thread is still open so here we are and a good morning to youse.




off to work
see youse when the skool bell rings.  


now, i';ll go back to thread #4 and tell all to come back to this joint until it closes down...


----------



## Metro West

Good morning and Happy Friday! 

Have a great day!


----------



## cbdmhgp

TGIF


----------



## RVGal

Good Morning!

Looks like we'll be heading down to the little city to stock up on office supplies and other stuff.  The clouds are looking pretty ominous out there, so I hope the nasty weather holds off until we can get back home.

Have a good day.


----------



## damo

Morning all!  Cold and rainy day here today.  Good day for more painting!!!


----------



## ky07

*Good Morning Homies*


----------



## marciemi

Computer died!     Still attempting CPR to resuscitate it with no luck.  We got a new computer (basic cheapo model from Best Buy) to bridge the gap here, and nearly everything was backed up, but I don't have emails more than a few days old.  Or anyone's email addresses.   

We'll see what we can do this weekend I guess.  Sigh!  I knew there was a problem because several people have been telling me they haven't gotten my emails.  Which seems strange because my computer had been telling me they were sent.  So I don't why that would happen, but first it changed screen size on me (everything got big) and when I tried to resize it, it said I had to restart it and when I did...nothing.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

G'mornin All!!  Doesn't look like many people are sleeping in today, even after the anniversary partying!  

Anyway, it's FRIDAY!  Wahoo!!   

(of course, except for Barb and I...it's only Thursday  )


----------



## ky07

marciemi said:


> Computer died!     Still attempting CPR to resuscitate it with no luck.  We got a new computer (basic cheapo model from Best Buy) to bridge the gap here, and nearly everything was backed up, but I don't have emails more than a few days old.  Or anyone's email addresses.
> 
> We'll see what we can do this weekend I guess.  Sigh!  I knew there was a problem because several people have been telling me they haven't gotten my emails.  Which seems strange because my computer had been telling me they were sent.  So I don't why that would happen, but first it changed screen size on me (everything got big) and when I tried to resize it, it said I had to restart it and when I did...nothing.



*Know how you feel Marci cause my desktop the fan runs on it costently and shuts down for no reason  *


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Yea, I've made a total of 2 posts over on that side. No reply, no hi, no nothing. I think I'm being ignored cause I have a USO bunny and saying I'm going to USO in my siggy. Also, it was in the gay disney board.....and you know how us queens can get!!



   

I guess if you like Universal, you're just not quite gay enough for the Disney queens.  Or are they just princesses?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Unfortunately they actually think that Disney is the only reason to go to Orlando.  Heaven forbid you go "offsite" for any reason.
> 
> Here, we know there is more to Florida than Disney



Speaking of other things in Orlando, has anyone been to the space center?  That might be fun ina few years with the boys.


----------



## outlander

ky07 said:


> *Know how you feel Marci cause my desktop the fan runs on it costently and shuts down for no reason  *


Mine does that too!  Very annoying...and loud.
Sorry to hear about your computer Marci.  That is a big inconvenience.
Thanks for the reminder though: must. back. up.


Good morning everyone!


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'm off to work.  Supposed to be another icky day here with steady rain turning to snow at some time and then up to 3 inches tomorrow.   I'm sorry, can someone please turn on the spring?  Eric is trying to have tennis tryouts AGAIN - they have their first match next Thursday, and so far have gotten in one full and one partial day of tryouts because of the weather.  They haven't even gotten to the point of being on teams yet, let alone practicing.  And based on today's forecast, I don't think it'll change.  The rule is they don't practice in rain or below 40 degrees.  Yep, got both today!

And I'm going out to grab Eric and run him between his schools.  Waiting in the meantime to see if Stephen is going to come home.  He's just exhausted with play practices - yesterday's was from 2:45 until 9:15.  He insisted he was dying this morning, but I made him go and told him he had to make it through 2nd hour (gym) because otherwise he has to make it up (and he doesn't have a study hall to make it up in and it's a huge hassle).  Said if he survived gym he could come home and go to bed, but if he felt okay, to stay, because next week will only be worse.  

For you new folks, he's in their high school musical - West Side Story next week.  He's either a shark or a jet   - yeah, I know that helps, but I can never remember!  He does have to dye his hair black and wear lots of tanning stuff if that helps narrow it down!   But they've been rehearsing since late November and the musical is finally next Thursday - Saturday.  Then he can relax!

Off to work (remember when I started this job I was supposed to have Friday's off?  I can't remember the last one, except for when I was in Boston!).  Catch you all later!


----------



## Tinker-tude

bubba's mom said:


> "had to come back for this one."
> 
> me too    Only to say....I totally agree with everything you said



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I used to love Disney parks, and still love a lot of Disney things.  But I have a hard time financially supporting a place that views people as nothing more than a commodity.  Jonathan is obsessed with Mickey Mouse, but we can give him his Mickey fix outside of WDW very easily.  Oh, Andy, you can get Mickey waffles in the frozen food section of some grocery stores.  Just in case you miss the 200,000 day minimum advance breakfast reservation at a Disney resort restaurant by an hour or so.  They also used to sell Mickey waffle irons on the Disney Direct website.  But the quality and selection of their merchandise has taken a nose dive over the past 4-5 years, so they may not have them anymore.


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone! It is a nice sunny day here. And the wind is actually pretty calm at the moment. Yesterday it was in the 40 - 50 mph range all stinkin day. So much fun sitting out in it to watch baseball. Not! 

Looks like we will be closing up around here sometime today. 

Hope you all have a terrific day. Tricia I hope the weather holds off for you.


----------



## loribell

Andy I will save you from these people that are endangering your life...DO NOT ASK ABOUT POOL HOPPING AT DISNEY! Stay away, stay far, far away!


----------



## loribell

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I stay deluxe at Disney every trip. Heck I stay in a villa. Sometimes a 2 bedroom with full kitchen and laundry room.  Oh yeah, I have DVC.


----------



## loribell

Tammy how are things goingout your way? Hope everything is good. 

Marcie - Computers & more specifically BEST BUY SUCK! 

Katie & Patty you guys ready to go? Can't wait for two trippies!!!!! YEs I expect a seperate one from each of you with lots of pics!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

cbdmhgp said:


> TGIF


 
indeed, i just woke up  hubby & DS have day off, although if weather coops i've got a double tennis game to attend...should count for something



RVGal said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Looks like we'll be heading down to the little city to stock up on office supplies and other stuff. The clouds are looking pretty ominous out there, so I hope the nasty weather holds off until we can get back home.
> 
> Have a good day.


 
going by cow or car jk; watched jeff foxworthy DVD i got jr for easter last night...i wish we lived more out in the boonies as opposed to the 'burbs. (wonder if you can ride a cow other than rodeo?)



marciemi said:


> Computer died!    Still attempting CPR to resuscitate it with no luck. We got a new computer (basic cheapo model from Best Buy) to bridge the gap here, and nearly everything was backed up, but I don't have emails more than a few days old. Or anyone's email addresses.


stinks, i feel your pain


Tinker-tude said:


> I guess if you like Universal, you're just not quite gay enough for the Disney queens. Or are they just princesses?


 
OMG, is it PC to lauff ? I always find it funny when the homophobes freak as they slooooowly realize many of the CMs are of a different persuasion than they 



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Lee and I are often color coordinated - and we don't even try to match ... I always laugh and say "we're dressing alike again"


 
can't go wrong with basic black, especially when traveling...slap a pair of crocs on & you're good to go 



loribell said:


> Andy I will save you from these people that are endangering your life...DO NOT ASK ABOUT POOL HOPPING AT DISNEY! Stay away, stay far, far away!


 
don't get me started  

ok, too late...

most resorts (other than disney) follow the standard practice that you must be a guest @ the hotel in order to use the facilities (pool, spa, exercise room); unless you pay for a day pass 

Either very un-savy travelers or ignorant, only thing i can imagine makes peeps think they can plop poolside anywhere they want onsite...guess it never crosses their minds that a pool is built in accordance with the number of guests @ the hotel...otherwise it will get crowded & inconvenience those who paid big $s to stay there. ps the water parks are boffo!

i am done...this was not a pool rant...i luvs everybody , happy thoughts


----------



## bubba's mom

Good Morning everyone.....

Sorry PFin....my schedule worked itself out today that I have MOST of the day off.....  I think Tricia's boys were here, cuz I can't find my floors    It is so cluttered around here...I have GOT to find all my bills to pay before they hunt me down!  

Marcie...sux about yer computer...we'd never have a problem being *computer-less* here at our house.... DH has his desktop, Bubba has his desktop (yes, wireless router to internet too), I have my laptop, and we have 2 or 3 older computers in the attic!    They are good, just older and slow....(have no idea why we hang onto them?   ) Hope yer problems work out soon!

So...is everyone packing this weekend??  Prolly moving soon.....   I HATE moving....  

Tammy...how's the girlfriend doing?  I think I read she was okay, but wanted to make sure.

Poor mac...gotta work today....   But, if she never works, how she gonna pay for vacation  

Tricia...good luck and don't forget the TP (& a diva cup too while you're at it  )!   

Everyone....have a really great day...tomorrow is Sat (for most of ya anyhows)

I haveta see a house about a cleanin' up


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

loribell said:


> Tammy how are things goingout your way? Hope everything is good.
> 
> Marcie - Computers & more specifically BEST BUY SUCK!
> 
> Katie & Patty you guys ready to go? Can't wait for two trippies!!!!! YEs I expect a seperate one from each of you with lots of pics!!!!



2 TRs????  Well, if that's the case, then I guess Katie will have to take her own pics    My TR will be in pics.  Just a wanring: It will have some Disney in it!

No, we're not packed yet, c'mon, still a whole week to procrastinate,  

Barb:  Now, I'm jealous.  Got work today and tomorrow.  At least I'm not missing out on good weather this weekend (it's supposed to be stinky all weekend long!)

Well, back to work.   More work I get done now = Less work to do over the weekend!!  

TTFN


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> Well, back to work.   More work I get done now = Less work to do over the weekend!!
> 
> TTFN


Patty...I'll give you my impressions of High School Reunion when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## loribell

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> 2 TRs????  Well, if that's the case, then I guess Katie will have to take her own pics    My TR will be in pics.  Just a wanring: It will have some Disney in it!
> 
> No, we're not packed yet, c'mon, still a whole week to procrastinate,
> 
> Barb:  Now, I'm jealous.  Got work today and tomorrow.  At least I'm not missing out on good weather this weekend (it's supposed to be stinky all weekend long!)
> 
> Well, back to work.   More work I get done now = Less work to do over the weekend!!
> 
> TTFN



Yes two trippies. One from each of you. We like Disney pics & trippies from our homies too.


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

Metro West said:


> Patty...I'll give you my impressions of High School Reunion when I get home this afternoon.



Awesome!!!  Oh, wait, that's in reference to hearing what you thought about it.  That was definitely not in reference to the finale.  Since I've got class in a few minutes... I'll just say this, turn these upside down...


----------



## ky07

*After Noon Homies and got my car back but the voltage light is staying on   *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Morning everyone ... Happy Friday!!



Tinker-tude said:


> Speaking of other things in Orlando, has anyone been to the space center?  That might be fun in a few years with the boys.



We went out to Kennedy Space Center in 2003 ... there is lots to see and they do have the close up tour where they take you in a bus past the launch pads, the vehicle assembly building and mission control.  I gather now they also have the new simulator ride.

You can check out our pics from 2003 (click on the pic below)


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *After Noon Homies and got my car back but the voltage light is staying on   *


Could that mean a loose battery wire? Did you call them about it?


----------



## keishashadow

"they" drug me to KSC, then had to drag me away 

it's great, of course; i remember the moon landing 

we've been trying ever since to see a shuttle, just missing them...better safe than sorry I suppose.  Last miss was in Dec.; hoping the Oct one gets delayed just 2 days so we can finally cross it off our list

ps we did the one backstage tour that took us to assembly plant - very cool!

barb - invasion of the blue hairs tomorrow?

st l - wonder what means?  alternator? snap the dashboard with your finger a few times...maybe it'll go away.  If not, i'd check the battery connections (probably wont help, just always something they tell me to do lol)


----------



## loribell

Hey Janet you feeling better today? Tennis still on for this afternoon?


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Could that mean a loose battery wire? Did you call them about it?



*Funny thing about it is when your stopped at a light or its in park it goes out but when you take off it comes on and a friend said it could be the sensor is going out or went out  *


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Hey Janet you feeling better today? Tennis still on for this afternoon?


 
hey lori thanx for asking, got a goose egg on my head 

last night my cat got chased by the bad dog, decided to take a short cut over me i'm all clawed up on arm & back (at least not my face) going to wrap myself in bubblewrap for awhile  ...must be low biorythm time.

Forgot to mention, Ds passed his caddy test; need to jump thru the hoops to get working papers & he'll be soon on his way to his Playstation 3


----------



## loribell

Congrats to jr or butthed, whichever we are calling him today! 

Sorry bout the bump on your head and the kitty clawing you. Hope those bio numbers come up soon.


----------



## scotlass

Evening Youse Yins.......love the USO kitties,well cooooool....are newbies allowed one !!??


----------



## ky07

scotlass said:


> Evening Youse Yins.......love the USO kitties,well cooooool....are newbies allowed one !!??



*Actually they are bunnies   and Mac posted it a few pages back and you just copy it and add to your sig*


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> "we've been trying ever since to see a shuttle, just missing them...better safe than sorry I suppose.  Last miss was in Dec.; hoping the Oct one gets delayed just 2 days so we can finally cross it off our list


We keep missing them too ... we're hoping to catch a launch one of these trips


----------



## scotlass

ky07 said:


> *Actually they are bunnies   and Mac posted it a few pages back and you just copy it and add to your sig*


 


DOOOOOOOOH !!!!!  

Thick Jock alert......


----------



## loribell

scotlass said:


> DOOOOOOOOH !!!!!
> 
> Thick Jock alert......



I pm'ed you one too!


----------



## scotlass

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> We keep missing them too ... we're hoping to catch a launch one of these trips



we saw the Discovery launch in 1988,it was the first one after the Challenger Disaster.Every one was very nervous , i remember standing and every one going   NUTS when it took off safe......One of those " i was there" and never to be forgotten moments.Pretty cool fur a wee lassie fae Bonnyrigg.


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!


Check out the ticker.....


----------



## loribell

KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> 
> Check out the ticker.....



Oh yes. I see it. You did see that you are expected to do a trippie, didn't you? And Patty has to do her own. That way we get two in one!


----------



## dolPhinlovEr83

It's a quiet Friday afternoon in here, huh?  Very eery...


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It's not that eerie. Unless someone mentions *gets disconnected*


----------



## RVGal

I survived Wal-Mart on a Friday.

I should put that on a tshirt.

Evening everyone!  I did not ride a cow to the little city.  I drove my mega hot mom van.   

We're now in the final 2 hour countdown until the new Spongebob Squarepants episode airs.  Joshua has insisted that we make popcorn and sit under a blanket on the couch to make sure we don't miss anything.

Yes, a big Friday night here at our house.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> It's a quiet Friday afternoon in here, huh?  Very eery...


I think everyone is packing for moving into our new digs ... 



the Dark Marauder said:


> It's not that eerie. Unless someone mentions *gets disconnected*


don't we have to get the phone disconnected to get it moved to the new place?



RVGal said:


> I survived Wal-Mart on a Friday.
> I should put that on a tshirt.



  ... or at the very least a new tag???



RVGal said:


> We're now in the final 2 hour countdown until the new Spongebob Squarepants episode airs.  Joshua has insisted that we make popcorn and sit under a blanket on the couch to make sure we don't miss anything.
> Yes, a big Friday night here at our house.


I think that's just too sweet  


... anyway gang BBL - off for a walk in our lovely warm weather  (it'a a balmy 52F here) ... I think Spring has finally arrived


----------



## loribell

Well I am heading out to a baseball game. Won't be back till late tonight. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Metro West

dolPhinlovEr83 said:


> It's a quiet Friday afternoon in here, huh?  Very eery...


OK Patty...here's what I thought of High School Reunion:

Basically...I'm glad this stupid waste of time show is over and Lord help me if they bring it back.

This whole prom thing was silly but they all seemed to get a kick out of it. The Motels sounded GREAT! I would love to see them somewhere.

Anyway...I don't think any of the cast is going to make it in future relationships so it was all a big waste of time.


----------



## KStarfish82

So when we shutting down this joint and heading to the new place?


----------



## Tinker-tude

Cdn Friends of Pooh;24405026[FONT="Comic Sans MS" said:
			
		

> We went out to Kennedy Space Center in 2003 ... there is lots to see and they do have the close up tour where they take you in a bus past the launch pads, the vehicle assembly building and mission control.  I gather now they also have the new simulator ride.
> 
> You can check out our pics from 2003 (click on the pic below)[/FONT]





keishashadow said:


> "they" drug me to KSC, then had to drag me away
> 
> it's great, of course; i remember the moon landing
> 
> we've been trying ever since to see a shuttle, just missing them...better safe than sorry I suppose.  Last miss was in Dec.; hoping the Oct one gets delayed just 2 days so we can finally cross it off our list
> 
> ps we did the one backstage tour that took us to assembly plant - very cool!



Thanks for the feedback, homies!  We will definitely plan a day at Kennedy in the future!  And Scotlass, I can't believe you got to see that launch.  WOW!!!!!!!  I cried seeing it on television, it must have been amazing to see it for real.



KStarfish82 said:


> So when we shutting down this joint and heading to the new place?



Four pages from now is all.  If we keep posting ten pages a day, the next string will take less than a month to fill.  Sheesh, that's a lot of busy fingers.

Tamie


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> I guess if you like Universal, you're just not quite gay enough for the Disney queens.  Or are they just princesses?



Princesses, definitely princesses!!



marciemi said:


> For you new folks, he's in their high school musical - West Side Story next week.  He's either a shark or a jet   - yeah, I know that helps, but I can never remember!  He does have to dye his hair black and wear lots of tanning stuff if that helps narrow it down!   But they've been rehearsing since late November and the musical is finally next Thursday - Saturday.  Then he can relax!



he's a shark....they're the puerto rican ones.



KStarfish82 said:


> So when we shutting down this joint and heading to the new place?



but we have 4 more pages!


----------



## Metro West

RVGal said:


> I survived Wal-Mart on a Friday.
> 
> I should put that on a tshirt.


You should be given a medal!


----------



## damo

Has someone notified Santa and the Easter bunny?


DM, are you watching Idol this year?


----------



## coastermom

Hey all . Just had to come in and say HI .

Went to look for that bathing suit again and well  is all I have to say . I am going back to ordering on line again . At least if I dont like it I can just send it back . 

My ear is bothering me a little today I think the wax is breaking up and well it hurts slightly  . Yuck is all I have to say the DR told me that is what you get for having little ears. Like I had a choice of big or little at birth    . Really 

My DD's yes both are making me NUTS this weekend already and it is only FRIDAY . 

WHY  WHY did you go to Walmart on a Friday ? I wish we had a walmart in NY I have to drive 30 min to NJ to get to Walmart  . I have to say I love the kiddie clothes in there.  

Ok off to watch the NY rangers play the NJ Devils .  We are   For the DEVILS but we live in NY . Dont ask . Gotta run game is back on  .


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Actually they are bunnies   and Mac posted it a few pages back and you just copy it and add to your sig*






i thought it was kitties.


i really did...............


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...have a pleasant evening!


----------



## macraven

i did notify the mods and gave them the links in setting up the new place.

i think we'll just keep posting here until we see the eviction notice homies.


i feel asleep after i posted earlier ..............it just hit me all of a sudden.



super nap!
snap, now i won't be able to sleep tonight.
will be watching forensic files then...


----------



## Tinker-tude

WHY ARE THERE ALREADY TWO PAGES ON THE NEW THREAD???????????

Are you setting up the house for the rest of us, or just claiming all the rooms?  I'll take the Kid's Suite we had at HRH, thanks.  Or can I get one of the giant suites with all the connected rooms at PBH?  I have to have the dogs with me if I'm living there, and they need space.  We can have a party with punch and cookies for the kids, and ice cream from Emach and Bolio's for the rest of us.  Robert, you can do the live entertainment.  Who will help me with the hostess duties?  Never mind, we can use Monopoly money and order lots of room service.  

Who will help me fill the rest of the pages before the sky falls?


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> WHY ARE THERE ALREADY TWO PAGES ON THE NEW THREAD???????????
> 
> Are you setting up the house for the rest of us, or just claiming all the rooms?  I'll take the Kid's Suite we had at HRH, thanks.  Or can I get one of the giant suites with all the connected rooms at PBH?  I have to have the dogs with me if I'm living there, and they need space.  We can have a party with punch and cookies for the kids, and ice cream from Emach and Bolio's for the rest of us.  Robert, you can do the live entertainment.  Who will help me with the hostess duties?  Never mind, we can use Monopoly money and order lots of room service.
> 
> Who will help me fill the rest of the pages before the sky falls?





there are two pages on the new thread cause no one here listens to me.
   

they all want to grab their rooms before i move us over there.
the homies always calls dibbs on certain rooms and have their requests in advance.
kind of like staying on site........
 


we'll hang here until the light burns out...........
if you come sometime and see the door is locked and the closed sign hanging on the door knob, then the key will be under the welcome mat in room #4.......


oh, i love ice cream.............i was laughing a gut off when i read your posting above.

you are just like us........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i thought it was kitties.
> 
> 
> i really did...............



*For some reason I thought they were bunnies but if ya say they are kitties then they are kitties
Look over me cause I can be silly and like a line from a movie moma says stupid is as stupid does and thier are times I feel pretty stupid  *


----------



## macraven

st L.

so many are saying bunnies, i didn't want to look stupid.

then i thought, hey, what the heck, they all know me here and in my blondest moments do say stupid things.



i say kitties.
you all say bunnies.

i say po tah ta
you say potah a


----------



## damo

don't we have three pages left here yet?  I'm not moving until I'm evicted.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> st L.
> 
> so many are saying bunnies, i didn't want to look stupid.
> 
> then i thought, hey, what the heck, they all know me here and in my blondest moments do say stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> i say kitties.
> you all say bunnies.
> 
> i say po tah ta
> you say potah a


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> oh, i love ice cream.............i was laughing a gut off when i read your posting above.
> 
> you are just like us........




Why, thank you!  I'm very happy to have discovered this group!


----------



## keishashadow

RVGal said:


> I survived Wal-Mart on a Friday.
> 
> I should put that on a tshirt.
> 
> Evening everyone! I did not ride a cow to the little city. I drove my mega hot mom van.
> 
> We're now in the final 2 hour countdown until the new Spongebob Squarepants episode airs. Joshua has insisted that we make popcorn and sit under a blanket on the couch to make sure we don't miss anything.
> 
> Yes, a big Friday night here at our house.


 
do you have a cow bumper sticker? or a window cling?

i haven't seen spongebob in ages; i miss squidward & plankton 

we watched the Penguins kick butt!!!!!!! 2 games up baby 

The Rats are playing down in Jennifer's neck of the woods tonight -huntington, wV, not sure how they're faring...ET hasn't phoned home yet

i thought it was a bunny too, aren't the species related in the big scheme of things?  It's been a long time since advanced biology...ok teachers - time to shine 

had pizza for dinner, hungry again-sigh


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Evening all ... 



damo said:


> don't we have three pages left here yet?  I'm not moving until I'm evicted.


ya I noticed we haven't been evicted yet ... I'll stay here with you!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> st L.
> 
> so many are saying bunnies, i didn't want to look stupid.
> 
> then i thought, hey, what the heck, they all know me here and in my blondest moments do say stupid things.
> 
> 
> 
> i say kitties.
> you all say bunnies.
> 
> i say po tah ta
> you say potah a




Jared says Bunny.  I say midget Indian goat painted up for war.


----------



## ky07

Tinker-tude said:


> Jared says Bunny.  I say midget Indian goat painted up for war.



*What ever it is atleast it has USO on its belly   *


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> don't we have three pages left here yet?  I'm not moving until I'm evicted.




i'm with damo on this one.


let's stay here until the fat lady sings.....





Tinker-tude said:


> Why, thank you!  I'm very happy to have discovered this group!





just think of the high post count you will end up with now.
i'm so glad that my people called your people for you to come join us here.
when we officially move to the new place, i delete my first post that i have in that thread and will do the usual welcome please join us for anyone that stops by.




Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> 
> ya I noticed we haven't been evicted yet ... I'll stay here with you!




that's the homie....hold firm





gee, i wonder how many pages we can go past 250?

i see on the meets forums, many of those threads are over 26x at this point.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *What ever it is atleast it has USO on its belly   *



Damo is the one that created it.
i put her entire post up on memory walk day so she could have the credit on it.

pass the bunny.......cat, whatever , around to help spread the mummy dust


----------



## ky07

*Is it me or does it seem like we move so fast through the pages and then the last few goes slow but if your like me I hate moving   *


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Damo is the one that created it.
> i put her entire post up on memory walk day so she could have the credit on it.
> 
> pass the bunny.......cat, whatever , around to help spread the mummy dust



*You gotta love the mummy dust*


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> Damo is the one that created it.
> i put her entire post up on memory walk day so she could have the credit on it.
> 
> pass the bunny.......cat, whatever , around to help spread the mummy dust





We need a mummified fairie avatar.  Any graphic artists our there?  My husband could do it, but he has less than no time.  Work, school, and learning German tend to eat up many hours.


----------



## macraven

i'm going to watch some tv now.


if i don't get back until much later, i hand the lock up keys on to toot toot girl

tinker tude.........still working on a name for ya'




st l.  is your car running now?
car troubles are the worse.

well, that and child birth...and then the years of raising them.....



??  why is hubby learning german??


----------



## macraven

and where is andy now?   

he needs a note from home to excuse his tardiness.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> i'm going to watch some tv now.
> 
> 
> if i don't get back until much later, i hand the lock up keys on to toot toot girl
> 
> tinker tude.........still working on a name for ya'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> st l.  is your car running now?
> car troubles are the worse.
> 
> well, that and child birth...and then the years of raising them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ??  why is hubby learning german??



*They fixed it but for some reason the voltage light stays on while your driving and goes out when your stopped or in park and a friend said it may be a sensor going out under the dash but go figure the only thing I know about cars is put oil gas or air in the tires and thats it   *


----------



## KStarfish82

Hitting the sack.....

Last time in this place.



Who is going to set the alarm for our big move tomorrow....

Shot the room WITHOUT a bunk bed  



Nite!


----------



## ky07

*Good night homies and I guess by the time I get back on we will be in the new home  *


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> and where is andy now?
> 
> he needs a note from home to excuse his tardiness.



Ya where is Andy??? ... he's usually here at this time???   Maybe he's over at the new place?


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> WHY ARE THERE ALREADY TWO PAGES ON THE NEW THREAD???????????
> 
> Are you setting up the house for the rest of us, or just claiming all the rooms?  I'll take the Kid's Suite we had at HRH, thanks.  Or can I get one of the giant suites with all the connected rooms at PBH?  I have to have the dogs with me if I'm living there, and they need space.  We can have a party with punch and cookies for the kids, and ice cream from Emach and Bolio's for the rest of us.  Robert, you can do the live entertainment.  Who will help me with the hostess duties?  Never mind, we can use Monopoly money and order lots of room service.
> 
> Who will help me fill the rest of the pages before the sky falls?



I'll provide ear plugs, just in case!


macraven said:


> i'm with damo on this one.
> 
> 
> let's stay here until the fat lady sings.....



just let me know when to start singing



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Ya where is Andy??? ... he's usually here at this time???   Maybe he's over at the new place?



I'm back, niece and nephew are over again, along with sis. plus i had taco bell, yum!


----------



## loribell

You guys really disappointed me. I thought for sure you would have filled this placeup while I was at the ball game. J/K! 

Thanks for waiting on me. I won't be around tomorrow either though. Gotta go help mom & dad with more moving and then be back in time for another ball game tomorrow night. 

Don't worry I was one of the bad ones that didn't listen to mac and already have my spot claimed! I will find you when I get home! 

Have a terrific Saturday everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

Hi Homies! 
I'll never ketchup.....I haven't been around here for a few days. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i'm going to watch some tv now.
> 
> 
> if i don't get back until much later, i hand the lock up keys on to toot toot girl
> 
> tinker tude.........still working on a name for ya'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> st l.  is your car running now?
> car troubles are the worse.
> 
> well, that and child birth...and then the years of raising them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ??  why is hubby learning german??





He has few potential jobs lined up if his current job doesn't give him better compensation for highly skilled specialty work.  Two of them will involve lots of business travel to Germany.  So things are up in the air for us right now.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> I'll provide ear plugs, just in case!



Oh, stop the false humility.  You're hotter than hot on stage and you know it.  If I have ear plugs, I can't harmonize with you.  Would you prefer my soprano obligato, or a mid-range counter melody?




> just let me know when to start singing




Sing now, we'll just move when you reach a dramatic, emotional crescendo on page 250.





> I'm back, niece and nephew are over again, along with sis. plus i had taco bell, yum!





Welcome back!  I was off looking for Betty Boop items on Amazon.  Cute handbags!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> i'm going to watch some tv now.
> 
> 
> if i don't get back until much later, i hand the lock up keys on to toot toot girl
> 
> tinker tude.........still working on a name for ya'




I like Toot.  Speaking of toot, my dog has very bad gas.  It smells so strong it burns your nose and you can feel a residue on your skin.    SAVE ME!!!!!!!!!!

I must watch Battlestar Galactica now.  'Bye for an hour.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Oh, stop the false humility.  You're hotter than hot on stage and you know it.  If I have ear plugs, I can't harmonize with you.  Would you prefer my soprano obligato, or a mid-range counter melody?



assuming obligato means higher register.....i'd pick that one. i love soprano's. OMG, "Light in the Piazza" all the female leads are sopranos......*drools*



> Sing now, we'll just move when you reach a dramatic, emotional crescendo on page 250.



Tori Amos or the score to Sweeney Tood (minus Johanna's part cause it's too high for me......unless you want Johanna to sound like she's being played by a drag queen).



> Welcome back!  I was off looking for Betty Boop items on Amazon.  Cute handbags!



i remember watching the Betty Boop in wonderland cartoon when I was younger. it was on a tape i had. i wish they'd release her cartoons onto DVD. Which reminds me somehow to get Rocky and Bullwinkle on DVD eventually.


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> assuming obligato means higher register.....i'd pick that one. i love soprano's. OMG, "Light in the Piazza" all the female leads are sopranos......*drools*



Yes, obligato is above the melody.  I'll just have to make sure I'm not tired or I'll get laryngitus easily.





> Tori Amos or the score to Sweeney Tood (minus Johanna's part cause it's too high for me......unless you want Johanna to sound like she's being played by a drag queen).




I could do Johanna, but I was thinking we need a good-bye song for the thread itsself tonight.  "It'll be as if we never said good-byyyyyyyyye."





> i remember watching the Betty Boop in wonderland cartoon when I was younger. it was on a tape i had. i wish they'd release her cartoons onto DVD. Which reminds me somehow to get Rocky and Bullwinkle on DVD eventually.




I think they have, actually.   I'll go looking.  Boop-boop ba DOOP!


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Yes, obligato is above the melody.  I'll just have to make sure I'm not tired or I'll get laryngitus easily.



know what you mean. last show i didn in school, i lost my voice the last weekend. of course, I also had voice classes every day and was singing a part totally out of my range......but whatever





> I could do Johanna, but I was thinking we need a good-bye song for the thread itsself tonight.  "It'll be as if we never said good-byyyyyyyyye."



blech. I loathe Webber. We could always do Send in the Clowns!! lol i love Sondheim




> I think they have, actually.   I'll go looking.  Boop-boop ba DOOP!



nifty!


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> know what you mean. last show i didn in school, i lost my voice the last weekend. of course, I also had voice classes every day and was singing a part totally out of my range......but whatever



Yes, my frequent laryngitus is the result of a very bad voice teacher (my last one six years ago) who kept telling me to do things incorrectly.  I told her my throat wasn't feeling right, and she said, "As long as it's not burning, you're fine.  You're just going to have to trust me."  I found out later she developed nodes from bad singing and tried to have them surgically removed.





> blech. I loathe Webber. We could always do Send in the Clowns!! lol i love Sondheim




Wow, someone who hates Webber!  That's a first!  I love Sondheim, too.  Maybe you could just do a big happy moving song.  My brain is dead and nothing is coming to mind.


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Wow, someone who hates Webber!  That's a first!  I love Sondheim, too.  Maybe you could just do a big happy moving song.  My brain is dead and nothing is coming to mind.



Closed for Renovation from Little Shop of Horrors?.......and the only good things I think Webber has written is Jesus Christ Superstar, Evita, some of Phantom, some of Sunset Blvd., and Tell me on a Sunday

OMG! One more page


----------



## Tinker-tude

Here are Betty Boop DVDs at Amazon!        
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...rl=search-alias=dvd&field-keywords=Betty+Boop


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Here are Betty Boop DVDs at Amazon!
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...rl=search-alias=dvd&field-keywords=Betty+Boop



woot! will add to bday wish list. just spent my spending money this check on Andrew Bird's "Armchair Apocrypha". Been addicted to one of his songs for like 3 months, so broke down and got the whole CD. Not bad so far (3 songs in).


----------



## Tinker-tude

RAPstar said:


> Closed for Renovation from Little Shop of Horrors?.......and the only good things I think Webber has written is Jesus Christ Superstar, Evita, some of Phantom, some of Sunset Blvd., and Tell me on a Sunday
> 
> OMG! One more page






Speaking of Webber, do you ever watch Robot Chicken?  They just did a spoof on Webber.  David Hasselhoff starring in a new Webber musical called The Beast Master.


----------



## Tinker-tude

It's 2:00 and I need to vacate the couch and get to bed. 

Andy, the keys are yours.  May the Force be with you.

Nighty-night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.  If they do, squeeze 'em tight so they won't bite tomorrow night.

Tamster


----------



## RAPstar

Tinker-tude said:


> Speaking of Webber, do you ever watch Robot Chicken?  They just did a spoof on Webber.  David Hasselhoff starring in a new Webber musical called The Beast Master.



i don't have cable............ the hoff can't sing. ever watch the dvd of him in Jekyll and Hyde? repeat previous face times 100000000!!!


----------



## phamton

Well it's time to say goodbye to this thread.  I'll see you all in your new home:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787403


----------

